# AC Gelenksprengung Tossy 3



## Astaroth (16. Oktober 2005)

hallo und servus,
da ich mir heute vor drei wochen eine blöde AC Gelenksprengung an der rechten schulter zugezogen habe würde mich interessieren nach wievielen wochen ich wieder auf das bike steigen kann? in vier wochen ca. kommt das metall raus das noch in meiner schulter ist, einen gilchrist(?) verband trage ich nicht!

mfg
astaroth


----------



## langlang (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

was und wie wurde denn da mit Metall repariert?


Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (17. Oktober 2005)

servus,
wenn man ganz nach unten scrollt dann sieht man wie es bei mir ungefähr aussieht!
http://www.krankenhaus-bobingen.de/chirurgie/schwerpunkte/unfall/schulter/ac_gelenk_lux.htm 

mfg
astaroth


----------



## limabiker (18. Oktober 2005)

Interessant die Bilder,
bei mir wars Tossy 2. Das wußte ich aber zunächst nicht, da es nicht behandelt wurde.
Die Ärzte haben sich lediglich um die Meiselköpfchenfraktur im Ellenbogengelenk gekümmert. Die war nicht zu übersehen.  Mein rechter Arm war stillgelegt (Gips und Schlinge), so dass die Schulterverletzung sich nicht ausgewirkt hat. 
Etwa 6 Wochen später habe ich vorm Spiegel bemerkt, dass an der Schulter was nicht stimmt. Das Schlüsselbeinende stand höher als der Schulterblattknochen. Das war Tossy 2 gewesen. Man hat dann festgestellt,  dass mittlerweile alles verheilt war, allerdings nicht sauber zusammen gewachsen. Eine OP wäre möglich gewesen, aber nicht sinnvoll, da ich keine Probleme hatte.
Insgesamt habe ich etwa 6 Wochen pausiert, beide Verletzungen inclusive.


----------



## Hero1958 (20. Oktober 2005)

Hab mir letztes Jahr auch ein Tossy III zugezogen. Nachdem mich mehrere Spezialisten beraten haben, entschied ich mich gegen eine OP, da mir die Risiken von zwei Eingriffen zu hoch waren. Zudem hab ich erfahren, daß amerikanische Eishockeyprofis in ihren Verträgen stehen haben, solche Verletzungen nicht operativ behandeln zu lassen. Und heute bin ich froh darüber. Denn erstens ist eine OP auch keine Garantie, daß der Schlüsselbeinhochstand dauerhaft weg ist und zweitens konnte ich nach 14 Tagen wieder aufs Rad steigen. War wirklich so... im Gegensatz dazu war Laufen nur unter starken Schmerzen möglich. Heute ist nur noch ein leichter optischer Schaden bemerkbar. 

Gruß Hans


----------



## limabiker (21. Oktober 2005)

Hero1958 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn erstens ist eine OP auch keine Garantie, daß der Schlüsselbeinhochstand dauerhaft weg ist und zweitens konnte ich nach 14 Tagen wieder aufs Rad steigen. Heute ist nur noch ein leichter optischer Schaden bemerkbar.
> 
> Gruß Hans




Genau, dem kann ich aus Erfahrung zustimmen. Auch  der Arzt, der die Diagnose stellte, hat mir aus dem selben Grund von der OP abgeraten. 
Übrigens weiß ich nicht, ob ich nicht auch Tossy III hatte. ist aber auch egal.
Meine längere Zwangspause hing mit der Ellenbogenverletzung zusammen.
Die besagten Eishockeyspieler pausieren um die 4 Wochen. Dann geht's wieder hart zur Sache.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Astaroth (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo und Servus,
4Wochen das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben   , denn bei mir sind es nicht ganz vier Wochen und ich kann meinen Arm noch nicht einmal 90Grad anheben! Dürfte ich ja auch gar nicht wegen dem Metal. Falls ich nochmal so eine Verletzung haben sollte dann lass ich die OP auch weg (vielleicht)!
Nun tritt das erste Problem auf ein "Nagel" drückt gegen die Wunde und das zeichnet sich deutlich ab, werde deswegen nächste Woche mal in Krankenhaus fahren und das ganze mal begutachten lassen. So im ganzen geht es mir jeden Tag besser nur mit jedem Tag mehr spüre ich das in meiner Schulter was drinnen ist was da nicht rein gehört.
Dieses Jahr wird es sowieso nichts mehr mit dem Biken den bis man schaut scheit es bei uns   !

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## limabiker (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo und dann bleibt mir nur Dir gute Genesung zu wünschen.

Eines noch halte ich wichtig anzumerken:

Bei so einer Sache mindestens noch eine zweite Instanz befragen.

Wegen der Ellenbogenfraktur sollte ich auch gleich unters Messer mit danach zweiter OP. Die haben schon wegen eines Bettenplatzes rum telefoniert.

Ein zweiter Orthopäde, den ich danach aufsuchte, hat mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten abgeraten. Der Gips zur Ruhigstellung war nach 6 Tagen wieder runter. Das wars. Ellbogen sauber verheilt.

Na ja, das mit der Schulter hat er auch übersehen !!

Also nochmals. Gute und schnellstmögliche Besserung!!!!


----------



## Astaroth (21. Oktober 2005)

Danke dir!
Da bin ich guter Dinge das dass mit meiner Schulter wieder wird den wie gesagt es wird von Tag zu Tag besser.
Als das bei mir passiert ist wurde ich mit dem Krankenwagen ins Krankenhaus gebracht und als ich da war und Schmerzmitel bekomme habe waren die Schmerzen immer noch so stark das ich nicht aufstehen konnte. Da war ich sehr froh das ich drinnen bleiben konnte und dann am nächsten Tag unters Messer zukommen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Astaroth (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo und Servus,
am 4.November kommt das blöde Metal raus    !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## SunGun (25. Oktober 2005)

Moin Astaroth,

hatte Ende Juli auch Tossy 3 und habe mich nach Beratung mehrer Ärzte operieren lassen (Tossy 2 wird wohl unstrittig nicht operiert. Wenn aber gar kein Band die Clavicula mehr hält, halte ich eine OP auch für sinnvoller).

Die Schmerzen waren schon heftig. Während der gesamten Zeit, in der ich das Metall drin hatte, war ich in der Bewegung deutlich eingeschränkt.
Aufgrund einer Fistelbildung wurde ich frühzeitig operiert (ambulant). Nach der Metall-Ex ging es stetig bergauf. Praktisch keine Schmerzen mehr.
1 Woche später mit der KG angefangen.
Biken und Krafttraining waren / sind aber noch ab der OP für einen Monat verboten (hatte das Metall 1 Monat früher raus bekommen).
Letzendlich glaube ich, daß die OP-Entscheidung die richtige war.
Alles in allem habe ich 3 Monate verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo und Servus 
wie schon weiter unten geschrieben geht es mir jeden Tag besser und ich kann schon seit geraumer Zeit die rechte hand wieder zum tippen benutzen  . Mit meiner Bewegungsfreiheit in der rechten Schulter bin ich recht zufrieden nur wenn ich jetzt den rechten Arm aus eigener Kraft hochheben will dann habe ich ein fürchterliches ziehen ab der Schulter abwärts bis zur Ellbogenbeuge AUA und das stört mich schon ziemlich stark. Das blöde ziehen geht auch nicht weg obwohl ich für mich jeden Tag Übungen für meine Schulter mache. Kann mir deswegen jemand einen Tip geben das ich den Schmerz loswerde oder erledigt sich das sobald dass Metall weg ist???

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin...

also ich bin seit 13 Wochen mit ner ACG-Sprenngung (Rockwood IV) links (leider auch noch Linkshänder) außer Gefecht... Hatte 8 Wochen zwei Titanstifte und ne Zugurtung in der Schulter... Arm wurde mit ner Schlinge ruhig gestellt.... Momentan bin ich in der Reha und werd in zwei Wochen wieder arbeiten und biken dürfen... (Prognose des behandelnden Arztes)

Die Schmerzen gehen weg wenn das Metall raus kommt... dann immer brav zur Krankengymnastik, damit du den Arm wieder vernünftig bewegen kannst!

Darfst du den Arm denn überhaupt bewegen??? Als ich das Metall drin hatte würde mir die aktive Bewegung des Arms verboten (Gefahr, dass die Stifte in der Schulter brechen)! Bewegen durfte den Arm nur der Krankengymnast!

Und laß bloß das Biken sein, auch wenns schwer fällt...  geh aufs Ergometer!!! 

Hat dein Doc schon was zur Reha gesagt???


----------



## Astaroth (31. Oktober 2005)

Servus @maxihb

den Arm darf und soll ich bewegen aber nicht über 90Grad anheben und in mit Gewichten zu belasten ist mir auch verboten worden. Hatte in der Zwischenzeit 6mal Krankengymnastic verordnet bekommen die ich dann jeden Tag Zuhause auch gemacht habe. 
Wie schon geschrieben mir geht es jeden Tag besser un diesen Freitag kommt der Metallstift und die Drahtzugurtung raus   !!!

MfG
Astaroth

PS: wünsche gute Besserung


----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

Dann wünsche ich dir für Freitag alles gute!!! Ab Samstag gehts aufwärts!!!

Die scheiß Zugurtung hat mich auch echt mega genervt... aber als die draußen war gings jeden Tag besser!!!


----------



## Astaroth (4. November 2005)

Hallo und Servus,
wurde heute von meinem Alteisenbestand befreit   !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## maxihb (5. November 2005)

Wunderbar... und jetzt kannst du dir n Maßband zulegen und Gas geben (Kräftigung) bis du wieder aufm Bike sitzt und die Beine eine rotierende Scheibe bilden... dir alles gute und viel Erfolg und Motivation wieder fit zu werden!!!

Greetz 

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ducdich (5. November 2005)

ich hatte Tossi 2-3(ein unteres Band war nach Einschätzung des Arztes noch dran)
Ein sogenannter Rucksackverband und sehr gute Krankengymnastik haben es recht schnell heilen lassen.Nach ca. 4-5 Wochen war ich in vielen Bereichen relativ schmerzfrei und konnte z.B.auch biken.Auf der Seite schlafen ging allerdings fast ein Jahr nicht.
Momentan hab ich mir auf der gleichen Seite das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.
Ist auch mit Platte und Schrauben wieder zusammengeschraubt worden.
Arzt und Physiotherapeutin meinten,ich müsste nach der OP 8 Wochen mit Belastung warten.
Wann die Platte wieder raus soll,darüber gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Der Arzt meinte am besten nach einem Jahr,es sei denn die Platte würde Schwierigkeiten bzw. Schmerzen machen,dann kommt Sie nach 8 Wochen raus.Meine Krankengymnastin meinte hingegen am besten nach 8 Wochen wenn alles gut verheilt ist.


----------



## Astaroth (30. November 2005)

Hallo und Servus,
war heute nochmal beim Arzt und der hat mir die "Erlaubnis" erteilt das ich ab nächster Woche wieder in die Arbeit gehen darf   !!!
Bin so gut wie Schmerzfrei nur wenn ich jetzt meine rechte Schulter brutal belaste (Liegestützen und so  ) dann verspüre ich im Schultergelenk noch einen leichten Schmerz aber der wird auch immer weniger  !
Nun sollte es aber schon nächstes Frühjahr sein damit ich wieder auf mein neues Bike kann.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## kolben (10. Juli 2006)

na das sind ja tolle aussichten! habe seut samstag navht um eins eine rockwood 3.ist woh lziemlich dasselbe! ich hab bisle schmerze nsolange ich den arm nicht bewege!  ich war heut e bei nem arzt der hat mir zwar ne überweisugn ins krankenhaus geschrieben aber der hatte glaube keine ahnung(hat sein büchlein geholt zum nachschauen)

werde morgen mal in die orthopädische abteilung unseres krankenhauses und da wind machen das mich reparieren sollen!  im mom finde ich ne op besser. nur hab ich schiß vor dieser Osteoporose(oder so änlich) die man im gelenk bekommen kann!

hab nur irgendwie schis das die mich die ganze zeit umher schicken und mir erzählen das se keine zeit ham oder sowas!grrrrr


----------



## bikegeissel (11. Juli 2006)

kolben schrieb:
			
		

> na das sind ja tolle aussichten! habe seut samstag navht um eins eine rockwood 3.ist woh lziemlich dasselbe! ich hab bisle schmerze nsolange ich den arm nicht bewege!  ich war heut e bei nem arzt der hat mir zwar ne überweisugn ins krankenhaus geschrieben aber der hatte glaube keine ahnung(hat sein büchlein geholt zum nachschauen)
> 
> werde morgen mal in die orthopädische abteilung unseres krankenhauses und da wind machen das mich reparieren sollen!  im mom finde ich ne op besser. nur hab ich schiß vor dieser Osteoporose(oder so änlich) die man im gelenk bekommen kann!
> 
> hab nur irgendwie schis das die mich die ganze zeit umher schicken und mir erzählen das se keine zeit ham oder sowas!grrrrr



Arthrose war das Wort, das Du gesucht hast 

Bin jetzt Rockwood 4 diagnostiziert. Die Schmerzen halten sich in Grenzen, den (linken) Arm kann ich schmerzfrei bis ca. 45 Grad anheben. Bis 90 Grad unter Schmerzen und darüber garnicht.
Die Schmerzen kommen bei mir eher von den restlichen Sturzschäden (Abschürfungen und Hämatome)

Ich werde morgen operiert, Aalener-Rüttelplatte. Ich war beim Schulterguru in Köln, der hat mir alle OP-  und konservative Methoden mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen lange und ausführlich erklärt. Wir haben uns dann zusammen(!) für die Platte entschieden. 

Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl dabei, dass ich in ein paar Wochen wieder auf dem Damm bin und in 4 Monaten wieder auf dem Bike!

Gute Besserung an alle Mittossys bzw. Mitrockwooder


----------



## kolben (11. Juli 2006)

Ich hoff ma wir rocken den wood dann 3ma so fett!   oder je nach bedarf 4/5 mal


----------



## Astaroth (11. Juli 2006)

Servus,
wünsch euch beiden alles gute und eine schnelle Genesung!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## schaengel (11. Juli 2006)

ducdich schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan hab ich mir auf der gleichen Seite das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.
> Ist auch mit Platte und Schrauben wieder zusammengeschraubt worden.
> Arzt und Physiotherapeutin meinten,ich müsste nach der OP 8 Wochen mit Belastung warten.
> Wann die Platte wieder raus soll,darüber gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen.
> ...



Ist bei mir fast identisch. Bei mir wurde vor 8,5 Wochen ein Trümmerbruch geschient und verdrahtet. Hab' eigentlich alles fast beschwerdefrei (oder bin ich so ein harter Hund  ?) überstanden. Hast Du im Bereich der OP-Narbe auch ein Taubheitsgefühl? Ich vergess' jedesmal, die Ärztin zu fragen  .

Gute Besserung aus Norddeutschland!
Axel


----------



## maxihb (11. Juli 2006)

Das Taubheitsgefühl um die Narbe(n) herum ist völlig normal und gibt sich mit
der Zeit...

Wünsche euch gute Besserung!!! Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das bei mir alles gar nicht so schlimm... ingendwie scheint man die schlechten Erinnerungen an die Zeit zu verdrängen.... Jedenfalls die Reha war hammeranstrengend!!!

Alles Gute

Greetz

Maxi

PS: Ich lag in Kufstein in Tirol grade mal 15 min in der Aufnahme vom Krankenhaus, da lag ich schon im CT... und nächsten Tag (Samstag) würd ich wieder zusammengeflickt, damit ich Dienstags nahc Hause mitfahren konnte)


----------



## kolben (11. Juli 2006)

ich werd nexten montag operiert, mit den 2 stiften und der lecker schlaufe!is denke mal die beste methode dafür!  werd mal schick das wetter genießen mir nen fette nbauch wachsen lassen und dann schön psysiothep machen!

hoffe mal das das vernüftig rüber geht und ich kann bald wieder so richtig unsinn machen. hoffe das bei allen anderen der kram gut verheilt ist und sie die wälder rocken!

MFG


----------



## schaengel (12. Juli 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Das Taubheitsgefühl um die Narbe(n) herum ist völlig normal und gibt sich mit
> der Zeit...
> Wünsche euch gute Besserung!!! Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das bei mir alles gar nicht so schlimm...



Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Bei mir läuft es auch besser als erhofft. Auch von mir an die "Leidensgenossen" gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (12. Juli 2006)

Servus,
Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder, spreche da aus Erfahrung den ich hatte schon an beiden Schultern eine AC Gelenksprengung Tossy III und ich kann wieder alles machen wie vorher sogar Kampfsport und das in Wettkampfform  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Super-T (12. Juli 2006)

Hi ich hatte Tossy 2, habe mich abe rnicht operieren lassen. Ich war nach 6 Monaten weider voll einsatzfähig auffem rad, also Downhill mäßig, es zwickte zwar teilweise noch aber keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Nobbi68 (13. Juli 2006)

Ich hab mir vorige Woche Mittwoch Tossy III rechts zugezogen. Ist Montag operiert worden. Allerdings wurde kein Metall reingenagelt, sondern ein Band benutzt, daß sich nach ca. 6 Wochen im Körper auflöst (also keine zweite OP nötig). Klingt für mich irgendwie viiiieeeel besser als das mit der kombinierten Nagel-Draht-Zurrgurtung.

Den Arm darf ich die nächsten 6 Wochen nur bis 90° anheben, echte Belastungen sind auch verboten. Ab der 8. Woche darf ich dann wieder ganz hochstrecken und die Belastung allmählich rauffahren. Nach 3 Monaten soll das ganze wieder voll belastbar sein. (Ich denk mal in den Zeiten sind die Sicherheitszuschläge falls mal was langsamer zusammenwächst mit drin). Ich hoffe, daß ich Mitte September wieder auf dem Bike bin. Die geplante Transalp im September hab ich aber realistischerweise schon abgeschrieben. (So ganz ohne Training vorher is das nix).

Beschwerden halten sich übrigens ziemlich in Grenzen, anheben bis 90° ging schon einen Tag nach der OP wieder (mit etwas Zähnezusammenbeißen, aber ich bin seit einem Motorradunfall in 98 mit multiplen Brüchen in der Hinsicht eh nicht mehr so schmerzempfindlich). 

Gemacht wurde das in München im Krankenhaus Rechts der Isar bei Prof. Kinner. Recht junger Mann, der die modernen Methoden offensichtlich gut kennt.


----------



## kolben (14. Juli 2006)

hmm!  ok hab mal nachgelesen und das mit der PDS schlinge sol recht gut sein von der Verheilung her und so. Aber dadurch das die so felxibel ist kann es auch sein das die kapsel nicht wieder genau verwächst.weiß das natürlich nicht.Bin kein Arzt.
Jedenfalls ab ich ein paar berichte gefunden bei denen das schlüssellbein später wieder ein bischen hochgekommen ist.Deshalb würde ich sagen ToiToiToi hör auf deinen Arzt bzw. Psysotherap und lass es richtig verheilen.

Gute besserung noch.ich muß nachher zur vorstationären aufnahme und montag wird geschnippelt!  bekomme die nägel mit schlinge.

mfg der kolben

PS:Lasst mal ein Tossy/Rockwood Treffen machen und den Klaviereffeckt vergeleichen.


http://www.krankenhaus-bobingen.de/chirurgie/schwerpunkte/unfall/schulter/ac_gelenk_lux.htm#Klinik02


----------



## tiegerbaehr (14. Juli 2006)

Also liebe Leidensgenossen - wir sind uns aber trotz aller Verletzungen immer noch einig, dass Sport gesund ist, oder?  
Am 20.06 hat es mich - natürlich beim Radfahren erwischt: Tossi 3 und Acrimium gebrochen, dazu 3 Rippen. Hab dann mal die Renntermine bis mitte August gecancelt. 
Bei der OP am 3.7. wurden die Bänder genäht, zur Sicherung ist eine Schraube drin.
Seit heute darf ich die Schlinge weglassen und mit bewegen anfangen. Das größte Problem für mich war, bei dem super Wetter nicht mehr trainieren zu können. Seit letzten Sonntag (1 Woche nach OP) hab ichs mit Heimtrainer versucht, da die Sitzposition dort sehr aufrecht ist und man auch mit einer Hand fahren kann.
Vorgestern habe ich mir meine Rolle etwas modifiziert, da das Fahrgefühl dort doch besser ist. 
Also, wenn ihr euch wohl fühlt, muss man auf (zunächst leichtes) Training nicht verzichten. Kopf hoch - Arm runter, und beim nächsten Mal etwas langsamer??


----------



## ku77ni (18. Juli 2006)

Na Super, bin ich ja doch nicht der einzige!!!
Habe mir am 10.06.2006 auch Tossy 3 zugezogen.
Habe aber schon seid dem 19ten.06 eine Rüsselplatte drin, die am 21.08 wieder raus kommt. 
Wünsche allen gleich gesinnten eine gute schnelle Genesung!!!
mfG Ku77ni!!!


----------



## bikegeissel (24. Juli 2006)

So, ich bekomme heute die Fäden der OP Narbe gezogen. 90 Grad und etwas darüber (mit Zähnezusammenbeissen) geht schon wieder.
Die Rüsselplatte hätte ich mir echt schlimmer vorgestellt. Ich hätte natürlich gerne darauf verzichtet, aber bei Rockwood 4 ging's wohl nicht anders. Die Platte wird ca. Oktober wieder rausgenommen.
Nächste Woche darf ich wieder Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## kolben (24. Juli 2006)

Rüsselplatte??

Ich hab jetzt seit Montag letzte Wohe den Kirschner Draht drinne.
Bewegen ja aber gaaanz langsam, die Muskeln schmerzen so langsam vom stilhalten im KH, soll den Arm solange der Kram drin ist nicht über Schulterhöhe bzw. 60 heben.Der Psysiotherapheut is da schonwieder andere Meinung, na mal schauen.In Wochen kommt der Schrott wieder raus und ich darf wieder spielen gehen


mfg


----------



## bikegeissel (25. Juli 2006)

kolben schrieb:
			
		

> Rüsselplatte??
> ...



Ja - leider waren weder Gewebeband noch Draht bei mir möglich, da wegen der extremen Spannung, die auf meinem Schlüsselbein lastete,  die Wahrscheinlich keit, dass der Draht bricht oder das Band reißt sehr hoch einzuschätzen war. (Rockwood 4 ist halt noch eine Spur heftiger als Tossy 3  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolben (25. Juli 2006)

hmm armer kerl!  na gute besserung noch weiterhin! mein arm wird jetzt wieder jeden tag beweglicher und schmerzen hba ich eigentlich nur in den muskeln ie so lange stillgelegt waren


----------



## Minimalist (26. Juli 2006)

Hatte im Fruehjahr Tossy 3 nach einem Sturz.  2 Aerzte haben mir von einer OP abgeraten.  Nach ca. 10 Tagen bin ich wieder Rennrad gefahren.  MTB konnte ich erst nach ca. 4-5 Wochen fahren, da ich das Rad nicht ueber Hindernisse wie Baumstaemme etc. heben konnte.  Heben war aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt die einzige Einschraenkung.  Alles andere hat wunderbar geklappt und auch jetzt habe ich keine Probleme.  Einer der Aerzte meinte, dass wenn es zu Komplikationen in der Zukunft kommen sollte, man immer noch operative eingreifen koennte.


----------



## kolben (26. Juli 2006)

naja, kommt auch immer drauf an wie alt man ist, bzw was man arbeitet.da es bei einer behandlung mit rucksackverband des öfteren zu einer fehlstellung des schlüsselbeins kommt(kosmetisch) dieseaber auch ab und an von einer Einschränkung bei überkopf bzw. schwerer körüerlicher arbeit begelitet sein kann.
is ne recht individuelle entscheidung.


----------



## Minimalist (27. Juli 2006)

Klar, die Entscheidung ist individuell, aber in meinem Fall hat man gar nix gemacht (bin 39, falls das was ausmacht).  Ich hatte viel darueber gelesen und AFAIK ist eine Operation (fast) ausschliesslich kosmetisch, wobei aber natuerlich eine Narbe bleibt.  Mit Operation erreicht man ca. 98% sein Mobilitaet und ohne 95%.  Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass jede Betaeubung ein Risiko birgt, war ich froh, ohne Operation auszukommen.  Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich den Eindruck, dass ein Operation eher fuer den Geldbeutel des Arztes ist, als fuer die Gesundheit des Patienten.


----------



## ku77ni (30. Juli 2006)

*Biken mit Rüsselplatte?!?
Hi zusammen, mich würde mal minteressieren was eure Ärzte zum Thema Biken mit Rüsselplatte raten (ich darf nämlich erst wieder fahren wenn die Sch... Platte  raus ist). Problem ist nur das der Krankengymnast was ganz anderes erzählt. Weiß nicht mehr ob ich schon wieder fahren soll oder noch nicht...*


----------



## Nobbi68 (31. Juli 2006)

Das kenne ich doch irgendwoher - ich hab im Krankenhaus mehrere Ärzte und 2 Krankengymnasten dazu befragt um das irgendwie greifbar zu machen.
Die Bandbreite reichte da von 'machen sie nur Pendelübungen' bis zu: 'Sie sollten halt nicht Bankdrücken, nicht Kraulschwimmen, keine vollen Bierkästen heben und Kontaktsportarten wie Judo oder Karate erst mal meiden'. Wie soll da einer draus schlau werden :-(

Ich seh das so: Bewegung ist gut für den Heilungsprozess - Überlastung nicht. Bei mir ist der Unfall jetzt 3 1/2 Wochen her (Tossy 3/Rockwood 5 - ich habe so eine Bandschlinge, die sich selbst auflöst eingebaut bekommen). Ich könnte längst wieder radfahren (halt nix heftiges), aber mehr als Trainingsrolle zu Hause mache ich bis Ende August erst mal nicht. Nicht, weil ich denke, daß die Belastung beim Radfahren per se zu hoch wäre - aber wenn es dumm kommt, dann reicht schon ein kleiner Sturz und alle Bänder sind wieder ab :-(

Die Ärzte verbieten Dir das primär aus einem Grund: die wollen einfach vermeiden, daß Du sie haftbar machst, wenn irgendwas schief geht.

Wie lange soll die Platte denn eigentlich drin bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ku77ni (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Nobby,
die Platte muß mindestens 6 Wochen drinnen bleiben, kann aber wohl auch länger drinnen bleiben. Problem ist nur das ich den Arm mit Platte nur um 90 Grad nach oben bekomme.
Ich bekomme die Platte am 21.08 raus und hatte sie dann 9 wochen drinnen (aber auch nur weil ich am Fr. in den Urlaub fahre, wo ich eigentlich radeln wollte).
Gute Genesung noch!!!


----------



## Nobbi68 (31. Juli 2006)

Na, die 3 Wochen gehen auch noch vorbei. Wünsche Dir auch gute Genesung!


----------



## bikegeissel (1. August 2006)

ku77ni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nobby,
> die Platte muß mindestens 6 Wochen drinnen bleiben, kann aber wohl auch länger drinnen bleiben. Problem ist nur das ich den Arm mit Platte nur um 90 Grad nach oben bekomme.
> Ich bekomme die Platte am 21.08 raus und hatte sie dann 9 wochen drinnen (aber auch nur weil ich am Fr. in den Urlaub fahre, wo ich eigentlich radeln wollte).
> Gute Genesung noch!!!



90 Grad?  
Huch? Ich komme auf ca. 120 Grad (vorerst) - 150 Grad wären auch noch drin sagt mein Physiotherapeut. Nächste Woche höre ich dann, wie lange ich mit der Platte leben muss (6 Wochen oder 4 Monate  ) 

Und Biken? Nun, ich mache zur Zeit halt ausschließlich Grundlagenausdauer, um nicht aus dem Training zu kommen. Sobald die Platte raus ist, bin ich wieder im Gelände


----------



## LilaRider (6. August 2006)

sicherlich auch ganz interessant für alle tossys.....

http://www.softrock.de/forum/thw/showtopic.php?threadid=13148&time=1154853118


----------



## bikegeissel (10. August 2006)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> 90 Grad?
> ... Nächste Woche höre ich dann, wie lange ich mit der Platte leben muss (6 Wochen oder 4 Monate  )
> ...



4 Monate  
OP Termin irgendwann Anfang November.
Na, immerhin kann ich mir bis dahin beim Biken keine weiteren Tossys an der linekn Schulter zuziehen


----------



## gmozi (10. August 2006)

Darf ich mal fragen wie man sich so eine Verletzung zuzieht?


----------



## KingCAZAL (10. August 2006)

limabiker schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant die Bilder,
> bei mir wars Tossy 2. Das wußte ich aber zunächst nicht, da es nicht behandelt wurde.
> Die Ärzte haben sich lediglich um die Meiselköpfchenfraktur im Ellenbogengelenk gekümmert. Die war nicht zu übersehen.  Mein rechter Arm war stillgelegt (Gips und Schlinge), so dass die Schulterverletzung sich nicht ausgewirkt hat.
> Etwa 6 Wochen später habe ich vorm Spiegel bemerkt, dass an der Schulter was nicht stimmt. Das Schlüsselbeinende stand höher als der Schulterblattknochen. Das war Tossy 2 gewesen. Man hat dann festgestellt,  dass mittlerweile alles verheilt war, allerdings nicht sauber zusammen gewachsen. Eine OP wäre möglich gewesen, aber nicht sinnvoll, da ich keine Probleme hatte.
> Insgesamt habe ich etwa 6 Wochen pausiert, beide Verletzungen inclusive.



hatte ich auch. der hochstehende knochen bleibt und ist eine kosmetische angelegenheit. es gibt später keine einschränkung in der bewegung. hatte auch eine schlinge und nach 3 wochen musste ich mich wieder langsam bewegen auch unter schmerzen, da es sonst zu späteren problemen im bewegungsapparat kommen kann. so richtig belastbar war es aber erst nach 3 monaten......

gute besserung und nichts überstürzen!!!


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Minimalist (10. August 2006)

gmozi schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal fragen wie man sich so eine Verletzung zuzieht?



Das bekommt man, wenn man nachts die Haende nicht ueber der Bettdecke lassen kann.


----------



## Nobbi68 (14. August 2006)

@gmozi:
ich bin in einem sehr steilen Stück über den Lenker - war ein Halbsalto. Gelandet bin ich mit der Schulter an einem Baum (unten in dem Eck Baum/Boden). Krafteinwirkung auf die Schulter war (bezogen auf die normale Körperachse) von hinten/oben nach vorne/unten - das Packet Schulterdach/Schulterblatt/Humerus hat sich dabei um die Körperachse weit in Richtung Brust gedreht. Das Schlüsselbein stützt die Schulter entgegen dieser Bewegungsrichtung gegen das Brustbein ab. Je nachdem, was zuerst nachgibt, kann dabei das Schlüsselbein einfach brechen, oder eben die Verbindung des Schlüsselbeins zum Schulterdach (AC-Gelenk und umgebende Bänder) abreißen.


----------



## bikegeissel (15. August 2006)

Nobbi68 schrieb:
			
		

> @gmozi:
> ich bin in einem sehr steilen Stück über den Lenker - war ein Halbsalto. Gelandet bin ich mit der Schulter an einem Baum (unten in dem Eck Baum/Boden). Krafteinwirkung auf die Schulter war (bezogen auf die normale Körperachse) von hinten/oben nach vorne/unten - das Packet Schulterdach/Schulterblatt/Humerus hat sich dabei um die Körperachse weit in Richtung Brust gedreht. Das Schlüsselbein stützt die Schulter entgegen dieser Bewegungsrichtung gegen das Brustbein ab. Je nachdem, was zuerst nachgibt, kann dabei das Schlüsselbein einfach brechen, oder eben die Verbindung des Schlüsselbeins zum Schulterdach (AC-Gelenk und umgebende Bänder) abreißen.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer dass ich auf einem Radweg vermutlich über eine Wurzelerhebung hängegeblieben und über den Lenker gegangen sein muss und mit der Schulter und dem Helm auf den Asphalt geknallt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (15. August 2006)

OMG ... klingt recht fies. Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## bikegeissel (4. September 2006)

Nachtrag:
Seit ca. einer Woche kann ich Arm jetzt fast senkrecht nach oben strecken. Und das trotz Rüsselplatte. Kraft fehlt noch ein wenig, aber sonst bike ich bereits wieder  

Physiotherapeut hat getastet: Bänder sind alle wieder zusammengewachsen    

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Geduld bis November... (Platte raus)


----------



## Astaroth (4. September 2006)

Servus @bikegeissel

dann wünsche ich dir weiterhin eine gute Besserung!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Bozopelli (7. September 2006)

So, dann mal hier meine Erfahrungen mit der ACG Sprengung:

Zugezogen habe ich mir die 1993 beim American Football (Schulter des Gegners von unten gegen meine Schulter, abhebeln des Schlüsselbeins nach oben)
Häufig kommt diese verletzung auch in Kontaktsportarten auf, wo es harte Schlägen gegen die Schulter gibt, also Eishockey, AF aber zum Teil auch Fuß und Handball. Ein weiterer Verletzungsmechanismus istdas Fallen mit seitlich abduziertem (ausgestreckten) Arm auf die Seite (Achsel). Das kommt oft bei älteren Menschen vor oder bei solchen Personen, die sich die Hundeleine um die Hand gewickelt haben und nicht gerade nen Yorkshire Terrier haben. Wenn so ein Bernhardiner dann unvorhergesehen losstürmt, kommt es genau zu diesem Verletzungsmechanismus.

Beim Biken kommts auch oft vor und führt oft zu wiederholungsverletzungen wenn zu früh oder zu heftig geradelt wird (Rolle sollte keine Rolle (  ) spielen, da es da keine Erschütterungen gibt. Die Idee mit dem Vorderrad höherlegen ist Klasse, da gibts glaub ich keine Einwände.

Versorgt wurde das damals mittels Balserplatte, was wohl sowa ähnliches wie die Rüssel (Rüttel-?) Platte ist.

Von der Methode mit dem Spickdraht und der Drahtschlinge habe ich persönlich viel schlechtes gehört (Gerissener Draht oder verbogener Spicker = Komplikationen bei der Metallentfernung).

Hab damals viel KG gemacht und das Metall kam nach 12 Wochen wieder raus.
Noch ein paar Wochen KG im Anschluss udn alles war wieder fast wie vorher.

Leichte Bewegungseinschränkung blieb zurück (Hand zwischen die Schulterblätter geht nicht sowiet wie mit der unveretzten...)

Nach anstrengendem Training (Volleyball) tuts auch schonmal nen Tag weh. Nichtsdestotrotz spiele ich damit immer noch Verbandsliga und habe auch in der Oberliga mithalten können. Alles in allem bin ich mit der Heilung hochzufrieden.

Nachteil: Vor allem bei sportlich sehr aktiven Personen kommt es zu einer verbreiterung der Narbe.
Sieht heftig aus, stört mich aber nicht, bin nicht eitel... 

KH damals: 1 Woche zum Platteeinbauen und anheilen, 2 Tage zur Metallentfernung


----------



## Nobbi68 (11. September 2006)

So Leute, gestern war ich das erste mal seit meiner Tossy III Verletzung wieder richtig biken! Ein mal rund ums Demeljoch - nur auf einem paar Hundert Meter S2-Trail bergab haben sich die Bänder etwas 'gemeldet'.

Ist jetzt 9 Wochen her (hatte OP mit einer Kordel zwischen Schlüsselbein und Rabenschnabelfortsatz, die sich nach 6 Wochen selbst auflöst). Leider habe ich trotz OP einen sichtbaren 'Höcker' auf der Schulter (war schon direkt nach der OP so), und das AC-Gelenkt ist auch merklich 'beweglicher' als an der anderen Schulter. (Die Bänder um das Gelenk sind wohl einfach nicht mehr so straff wie original). Aber verglichen mit dem Hochstand direkt nach dem Unfall geht das schon in Ordnung - da war einfach alles ab, was das Schlüsselbein hält. Da ich damit auch beim Armhochstrecken keine Beschwerden habe stufe ich das eher als kosmetische Folge ein...

(Sehen wirs mal positiv: Wenn sich mit soviel Spiel im AC-Gelenk eh nix berührt, wird's wohl keine Spätfolgearthrose geben).

Also Leute: Keep rolling!


----------



## Astaroth (11. September 2006)

Servus @Nobbi68,
habe auch an meiner rechten und linken Schulter einen leichten Hochstand vom Schlüsselbein her aber das stört mich nicht mehr und was noch wichtiger ist es behindert einen auch nicht.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Bozopelli (11. September 2006)

Naja, Arthrose wirds wohl so oder so eine geben. Ausmaß hängt von der Größe des Spiels und der Dauer und Intensität der Beanspruchung ab.

Ich spiele wie gesagt häufig Volleyball und ich habe ab und zu auch mal Schmerzen im Alltag bei bestimmten hebebewegungen oder Griffen.

Beim und nach dem Volleyball ist es ganz unterschiedlich, mal merk ich gar nix, mal tuts richtig weh.

Auf jeden Fall ists in den letzten 13 Jahren nur schleichend Schlimmer geworden. Wenns jetzt nochmal doppelt so lang hält bin ich in Rente....


----------



## Derliebethomas (15. September 2006)

Hallo, interessantes Thema mit dem ich mich jetzt momentan auch rumschlage.
Ich hatte im Juni 2006 beim Radfahren eine Kollision mit einer Straßenbahn und habe einen Tossy III (bzw. Rockwood IV) der damals aufgrund der Schwere der anderen Verletzungen leider übersehen wurde - das heißt weder konservativ noch chirurgisch behandelt wurde. Jetzt, das heißt 3 Monate später habe ich den Rat verschiedener Unfallchirurgen eingeholt ob es noch Sinn macht die Schulter zu operieren - dabei sind alle anderer Meinung. Nun weiß ich nicht  wofür ich mich entscheiden soll. Kennt jemand einen Schulterspezialisten in der Nähe von Düsseldorf ? Sollte man besser zu einem Chirurgen oder Orthopäden gehen ? Gruß Thomas


----------



## bikegeissel (15. September 2006)

Derliebethomas schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte man besser zu einem Chirurgen oder Orthopäden gehen ? Gruß Thomas



Hallo,

ich war bei einem Orthopäden und Sporttraumatologen in Köln. Die Unfallchirurgen, die mich zuerst in Duisburg untersucht haben, waren eher mit Ihren eigenen Methoden vertraut. Der Arzt, der mich behandelt hatte, konnte mit allen gängigen konservativen und chirurgischen Methoden was anfangen und mich ausführlich beraten und wir sind gemeinsam zum Entschluß gekommen, dass die Aalener Rüsselplatte in meinem Fall (auch Rockwood IV) das Beste für mich wäre. Meine Verletzung war allerdings erst 4 Tage alt, als ich bei ihm auf dem Stuhl saß.

Ich habe Dir die Telefonnummer und Namen mal per PM geschickt - sei so nett und berichte mal, wie es war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. September 2006)

Also ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren in Villingen ebenfalls Tossy III eingehandelt. Nach langem Hin und Her habe ich mich gegen eine OP entschieden. Habe mit der Schulter eigentlich keine Probs. Lediglich beim Überkopfarbeiten o.ä. macht sich das Bemerkbar. Is aber nicht der Rede wert.

Habe mich auch mittels Chirugiebücher kundig gemacht. Erfolgsaussichten liegen - je nach Fundstelle - zwischen 50 und 80 %, wobei 50/50 überwiegt. Auch die OP schützt nicht unbedingt vor Arthrose.

Angesichts der OP-Risiken (Nervenläsion) und der schlechten Erfolgsquote bereue ich meine Entscheidung nicht. In den USA wird nach meinen Recherchen überwiegend Konservativ behandelt. Manchmal hatte ich bei den Ärzten den Eindruck, dass auch finanzielle Aspekte (Privatpatient) bei der Beratung eine Rolle spielten.

Wenn OP, dannjedenfalls bei einem ausgewiesenen Schulterspezialisten.


----------



## bronkoboy (16. September 2006)

Tossy 3,ja verdammt hab ich mir auch zugezogen!

wenn ich nehrlich bin hab ich richtig schieß,denn am montag kommen die drähte raus! mache auch kraftraining,hat jemand ein paar erfahrungen die er mir vielleicht mitteilen kann?


----------



## bikegeissel (19. September 2006)

bronkoboy schrieb:


> Tossy 3,ja verdammt hab ich mir auch zugezogen!
> 
> wenn ich nehrlich bin hab ich richtig schieß,denn am montag kommen die drähte raus! mache auch kraftraining,hat jemand ein paar erfahrungen die er mir vielleicht mitteilen kann?



Erfahrungen womit?
Mit dem Rausnehmen der Drähte, Krafttraining oder Tossy 3?
Ich hoffe, Du hast die OP gut überstanden?!
Mein Doc sagte was von 3 Tage Krankenhaus (Aalener Rüsselplatte)...
Wie lange hat's bei Dir gedauert?


----------



## wüdahund (23. September 2006)

würde mit karfttraining erst anfangen, wenn die wunde verheilt ist, also einige d nach der nahtentfernung. zunächst eher kkordinative übungen, niedriges gewicht, 20 - 30 wiederholungen. stauchungsbelastungen meiden (liegestütz, bankdrücken...)nur bis zur schmerzgrenze!für mehr fragen stehe ich gern zur verfügung, mfg sebastian


----------



## kolben (6. Oktober 2006)

So kleiner Nachtrag zu meiner Tossy 3.

Hatte gestern ne Ambulante Op in der meiner Kirchnerdraht und Zirkulage entfernt wurden(eigentlich ziemlich dünnes Zeug wie ich jetzt weiß).

Den Arm durfte ich während des Heilungpruzeßess nicht über Schulterhöhe heben da sonst der Draht verbogen währe.Soweit alles in Ordnung, wie sich das mit der  Kraft und Bewegung entwickelt kann ich erst in 1 bis  2 Wochen berichten da man bei mir das komplette Narbegewebe entfernt hat(hatte sich abnormal verbreitert) und muß jetzt erstmal verheilen. Auf dem Röntgen war das Schlüsselbein etwas erhöht was man aber so fast nicht spürt, der Arzt meinte das sich das Kapselgewebe durch die Vernarbung noch etwas zusammenziehen könnte.
Ich hoffe jetzt halt das das jetzt langsam Richtung Heilung geht, ich sitze seit meinem Unfall am 8.9. krank zu Hause rum.

Allen anderen noch gute Besserung.


----------



## tommix000 (6. Oktober 2006)

hab auch leidige erfahrung mit TOSSY3. beim alpenX hab ich auf einer schotterabfahrt nen
halbsalto hingelegt. :-(

da die ärzte sich nicht einig waren(nach röntgen und MRT) was zu tun ist, hab ich mich gegen eine OP entschieden. im nachhinein die richtige entscheidung. 14 tage nach dem unfall hab ich wieder mit joggen angefangen, nach 4 wochen mit biken(erstmal rolle und rennrad). mittlerweile 
scheints gut verheilt zu sein, hab keine schmerzen, kann auch auf der seite schlafen und beim biken merk ich auch nichts, auch nicht bei heftigerem mountainbiken.
mit dem eher kleinen hochstand des schlüsselbeins kann ich gut leben.

gute besserung allen anderen TOSSY-geschädigten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaderchen (6. Oktober 2006)

Danke, 
bin für meinen Teil wieder fit. Hatte Anfang Juli im Duisburger Stadtwald im Steinbruch einen schönen Salto hingelegt. 
Dummerweise wollte das Schlüsselbein hinten am Hals wieder raus, bzw die Spitze war nur noch von einer Kruste überdeckt.
Also ZwangsOP. mit Draht und Schlinge.  
Nach 3 Wochen konnt ich, zum Schrecken meiner Frau, wieder biken. 

Die einzige Sorge die ich noch hab, ist das die Drähte ja auch wieder raus müssen.


----------



## Bozopelli (6. Oktober 2006)

Schlüsselbein am Hals raus ist aber dann entweder gebrochen gewesen oder eine Sternoclavicularsprengung (sehr selten und oft gefährlich, weil dabei die Halschlagader verletzt werden kann).

Damit fahren halte ich für unverantwortlich, gerade wo du noch erwähnst das du Familie hast. Du bruachst nur zur Seite umzufallen und dich mit dem Arm abstützen und schon reissts dir wieder alles raus (eventuell diesmal mit den von mir angesprochenen Folgen).  

Halt die Füße still bis es verheilt ist oder setz dich auf die Rolle, alles andere ist Hirnverbrannt!


----------



## Vaderchen (6. Oktober 2006)

Naja... bin nach dem Knall noch aufs Bike gestiegen und die 12km nach hause geradelt. Hielt das auch nur für eine dicke Prellung. Erst daheim wurd mir anders.  
Nach der Wundversorgung im KH gabs dann den Rucksackverband und ich durfte heim. (die Ärztin im Barbara hatte wohl keinen Bock, war ja auch schon spät am Montagabend).
Am nächsten Tag ab zum Unfallchirurgen, der mir dann gleich sagte das es operiert werden muss. Danach durfte ich nochmal ein paar Tage warten ob sich das Schlüsselbein wieder nach unten bewegt. Das Foto sagte dann leider Nö. (die erste Aufnahme am Unfalltag sah noch etwas krasser aus.)

Immerhin ist das ja fast 4 Monate her und der Knochen ist auch wieder soweit hergestellt. 
Selbst die Reha hab ich erfolgrei geschafft. 

Die ganze Sache war ansicht eigentlich nichtmal Schmerzhaft. Ärgerlich war eher das der Knochen auf dem Weg zum Hals aus seiner Umgebung Geschnetzeltes gemacht hat, zuzüglich was die Ärzte beim zusammenflicken noch durchgeschnippelt haben.

Da hat man einen schlappen Arm und noch eine Hängebrust dank Muskelschwund.


----------



## kolben (25. Oktober 2006)

Meine Schultern sehen fast gleich aus 

Ne Woche nach der OP is das Schlüsselbein bisle hochgestiegen.Die Therapeutin hats irgendwie geschafft das das nun fast gleich aussieht.Schon erstaunlich was die so können. Bin nun auch bisle wieder dabei mein Bike durch die Wälder zu scheuchen.


----------



## bikegeissel (27. Oktober 2006)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Danke,
> bin für meinen Teil wieder fit. Hatte Anfang Juli im Duisburger Stadtwald im Steinbruch einen schönen Salto hingelegt.
> Dummerweise wollte das Schlüsselbein hinten am Hals wieder raus, bzw die Spitze war nur noch von einer Kruste überdeckt.
> Also ZwangsOP. mit Draht und Schlinge.
> ...



Hoppala - ich hab mich Luftlinie kaum 1km entfernt davon hingeworfen - ebenfalls Anfang Juli. 
In 9 Tagen kommt meine Rüsselplatte wieder raus. Ich bike allerdings auch schon seit 8 Wochen wieder. Und nach der OP habe ich 14 Tage Pause sagt mein Arzt. man darf mal gespannt sein. Bänder sind defintiv seit 6 Wochen wieder fest verwachsen und halten auch Zug aus. Mal sehen, was mein Schlüsselbein ohne Platte macht


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2006)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Erfahrungen womit?
> Mit dem Rausnehmen der Drähte, Krafttraining oder Tossy 3?
> Ich hoffe, Du hast die OP gut überstanden?!
> Mein Doc sagte was von 3 Tage Krankenhaus (Aalener Rüsselplatte)...
> Wie lange hat's bei Dir gedauert?



Bin gerade frisch aus dem Krankenhaus, war Tossy 3 

Am Mittwochabend bei einem Nightride hingelegt, geröntgt, Donnerstag noch ein paar andere Meinungen eingeholt, hier im Forum informiert (Danke für soviel Informationen), Freitag um 9:00 OP, jetzt zuhause und froh, das ich den ersten Teil hinter mir habe (2 Drähte und Schleife)

Komisch ist nur, das ich direkt nach der OP meinen Arm viel besser bewegen kann als vorher, die Bewegungsabläufe im erlaubtem Rahmen sind leichter und  schmerzfreier als vorher, scheint so, als das der abstehende Knochen doch irgendwie das Ganze behindert hat  In 6 Wochen soll alles wieder raus.

Frage an die, die das ganze schon etwas länger hinter sich haben:
Fahrt ihr jetzt anders bzw. vorsichtiger als vorher, ist da eine Sperre irgendwo?

Viele Güße.

Boris


----------



## Bozopelli (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich hatte zwar keine Drähte sondern ne Platte, weiss aber von anderen, die sportlich sehr aktiv waren, ds die Drähte gebrochen waren und nicht mehr so leicht rausgingen (ein Schwimmer und ein Triathlet).
Im allgemeinen wird der Draht jedesmal verbogen wenn du den Arm über 90 Grad seitlich abhebst.
Kraulschwimmen und Ringeturnen sind also Tabu.
Radfahren sollte kein Problem sein. Aber vorsicht, wenn du idch nochmal ablegst, hebelts dir ganz schnell die Schulter wieder auseinander und die dabei evtl. reissenden Drähte machen dann vielleicht noch mehr kaputt.

Das das ganze nach der OP besser ist ist klar.
Im Prinzip hängt dein ganzer Arm inkl. Schulterblatt am Schlüsselbein. Wenn da dann alle Bänder gerissen sind, hängt der Arm nur noch an der haut überm Schlüsselbein.
Die Statik ist im Eimer, die Muskulatur verkrampft.

Auch nach der OP muss dein Körper sich jetzt erst wieder an die etwas veränderte Statik gewöhnen.

Bei mir hat sch damals noch ein Supraspinatus Syndrom mit dem sogenannten "painfull arch" gebildet.

Dabei wird die supraspinatus Sehne, die unterm Acromion/Schlüsselbein in die Schulter verläuft gereizt und verdickt und in einem ganz bestimmten Winkel eingeklemmt.
Das tut dann weh wenn du den Arm seitlich abhebst aber nicht immer sondern nur in einem gewissen Spielraum. Darüber und darunter hast du keine Probleme.


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Oktober 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen wird der Draht jedesmal verbogen wenn du den Arm über 90 Grad seitlich abhebst.



Danke für die Antwort 

Da werde ich mal versuchen, den Arm die nächsten 6 Wochen nicht über die 90 Grad zu bewegen!

Wie hat sich Dein Fahrstil geändert, bist Du vorsichtiger geworden?


----------



## Bozopelli (29. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir ist das ganze 13 Jahre her, damals hatte ich noch gar kein MTB.

Damals war American Football meine Hauptsportart bis zu der Verletzung *g*


----------



## bikegeissel (31. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wie hat sich Dein Fahrstil geändert, bist Du vorsichtiger geworden?



Alles reine Kopfsache.  
Ich fahre inzwischen wieder wie gewohnt.
Leider kann ich aber das Vorderrad noch nicht richtig hoch anheben. 
So sind Baumstammüberfahrten leider noch mit Absteigen verbunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (1. November 2006)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Alles reine Kopfsache.
> Ich fahre inzwischen wieder wie gewohnt.
> Leider kann ich aber das Vorderrad noch nicht richtig hoch anheben.
> So sind Baumstammüberfahrten leider noch mit Absteigen verbunden.



Bin mal gespannt, ob das bei mir auch so ist? Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Dezember 2006)

So, heute ist das Altmetall entsorgt worden , jetz hoffe ich bald wieder fahren zu dürfen


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2008)

Öhm, ich hatte 8. 2006 ebenfalls nen Tossy 3 Rockwood V der operativ behandelt wurde (Stuttgarter Sportklinik - kann ich nur weiterempfehlen). Leider habe ich vergessen, mich bei den Ärzten schlau zu machen, was denn geschieht, sollte ich mir nochmal nen Tossy 3 an der selben Schulter zuziehen. Weiß da jemand etwas genaueres zu?


----------



## Bozopelli (7. Januar 2008)

Das ist reine Spekulation. Aber ich spekuliere mal drauf los 

Mein Schultereckgelenk ist mehr als 15 Jahre nach der OP nicht mehr ganz so frisch, ich habe zunehmend Schmerzen beim ausüben meiner Sportart (Volleyball) die ich seit der Verletzung ununterbrochen ausgeübt habe. Die Schulter wurde also nicht geschont.

Die Schmerzen kommen wohl daher, dass das Gelenk etwas mehr Spiel hat als vorher und dadurch eine Arthrose entsteht bzw. schon entstanden ist. Im Alltag habe ich kaum Probleme.

Wenn das Gelenk nach der OP zu viel Spiel hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer erneuten Verletzung imho etwas größer, da, selbst wenn die Bänder nicht reißen, eine Arthrose durch einen Schlag entstehen kann.

Im Allgemeinen sagt man über Bänder, dass sie an der (sauber verheilten) Stelle nicht nochmal reißen, sondern eher nebendran. Die verheilten Stellen sind durch das Narbengewebe meistens stabiler als vorher.

Hier ist ein ganz guter Überblicksartikel, in dem auch die ACG Arthrose als Komplikation genannt wird.

Sicherlich ist eine erneute Verletzung unwahrscheinlich, im Falle des Eintritts aber komplizierter als die vorherige, gleiche oder ähnliche Umstände vorausgesetzt (Aufschlagwinkel, einwirkende Kraft, persönlicher muskulärer Zustand usw).


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2008)

Über die Arthrose als mögliche Komplikation bin ich mir leider bewusst :-( 
Da ich aber auch schon von entfernten Schlüsselbeinen im Falle bestimmter missglückter OPs gelesen habe, wollte ich wissen, ob beispielsweise dieses Risiko bei erneuter Verletzung an gleicher Schulter, um den Faktor 10 steigt.


----------



## Bozopelli (8. Januar 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass das Risiko höher ist, allerdings kann ich zum Faktor nix sagen.

Das entfernen des Schlüsselbeins nach einer OP ist ein 1:1.000.000 Horrorszenario. Wenn du nur davor Angst hast, darfst du nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen, weil es sein könnte, dass du auf dem Bürgersteig von einem Auto überfahren wirst.

Das ist ein in der Psychologie bekanntes Problem, dass man vor solch einer Bedrohung (z.B. auch ein Atomkrieg) viel mehr Angst hat, als vorm Autofahren oder sonstigen täglichen Aktivitäten, deren Risikowahrscheinlichkeiten um ein vielfaches Höher sind.

Wenn du einen Sport machst, wo hohe Belastungen auf das ACG zu erwarten sind (häufige Stürze, harter Körperkontakt, usw) lass es. Wenn du nur normal Rad fährst und ein oder 2 mal im Jahr hinfliegst oder "nur" Fußball spielst, kannst du getrost weitermachen.

Ich hatte mich beim Football verletzt und sofort aufgehört obwohl ich den Sport sehr gerne betrieben habe. Fußball, Volleyball, Skirennlauf, Biken hab ich alles wie gewohnt weitergemacht.


----------



## dietrichw (8. Januar 2008)

also, da ich das auch gerade auskuriere (schulter noch ruhiggestellt), kann ich dazu was beitragen:

nach auskunft meines Operateurs an der heidelberger atos-klinik (kann ich soweit sehr empfehlen, fühlte mich da gut aufgehoben und das renommee ist exzellent) wird nach erfolgreicher operation und ca. 4 monaten heilung alles so stabil und reissfest wie vorher. er kann sich allerdings nicht erinnern, dass es jemanden zweimal an der gleichen schulter erwischt hat. 

wenn mans nicht operiert, natürlich nicht. in dem fall ginge der nächste einschlag dann direkt in die weicheren strukturen, zb muskeln und sehnen. die dann natürlich umso eher was abkriegen. 

entscheidend für das entstehen oder nichtentstehen einer arthrose ist vermutlich, ob der meniskus in dem gelenk erhalten werden kann. meiner war zb laut op-bericht eingerissen und wurde per naht rekonstruiert (drückt mir die daumen, dass das hält).

wenn es zur arthrose kommen sollte und diese sich nicht konservativ (zb mit cortisol-injektionen etc.) behandeln lässt, bleibt als letzter ausweg die resektion des äußeren schlüsselbeinendes samt bänderplastik. dabei wird das gelenk also so aufgeweitet, dass nichts mehr aneinanderstossen kann und die bänder werden so umgelegt, dass es noch einigermaßen stabil ist.  klingt für mich nicht so verlockend, soll aber angeblich trotzdem gut funktionieren. und wird wohl auch recht oft gemacht. das schlüsselbein bleibt dabei aber erhalten, es wird nur am äußeren ende um ein paar mm bis cm gekürzt.


----------



## Bozopelli (8. Januar 2008)

Hab grade noch nen interressante Link dazu gefunden.

http://www.schultervideo.de/Info/Erkrankung/acg.htm

Und ja, die Resektion bringt meistens spektakuläre Verbesserungen bis hin zur absoluten Schmerzfreiheit im Alltag. Über (Leistungs)Sport brauchen wir danach aber glaub ich nicht mehr reden, Der Speerwurf Weltrekord ist danach nicht mehr in Gefahr


----------



## SICBOY666 (13. Februar 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen zusammen!

ich bin kein (mountain-)biker, ich bin dem wrestling verfallen und genau das ist mein problem; ich bin gefallen und hab mir dabei die rechte schulter (als rechtshänder echt mies) gesprengt (lt. ärzten schultereckgelenksprengung/tossy 3)...

das ganze passierte am 27.01. im verein und wurde am 01.02. operiert...welche behandlungsmethode das jetzt genau war, weiss ich nichtmal - auf jeden fall wurden mir ein metallstift und eine schraube in die schulter gesetzt, die mit diesem krischner-draht (?) in 8-form verbunden/-schlungen wurden, damit der knochen in einer guten position zum zusammenwachsen der bänder steht. im net hab ich auch auf facharztseiten von dieser methode erfahren.

die physio begann bei mir schon im krankenhaus, 2-3 tage nach der op, wurde mir dann aber noch weiter verschrieben, die therapeutin selbst ist vom heilungsverlauf her zufrieden mit mir, bzw. meiner schulter...

ich darf den arm nunmehr für ca. 6 wochen nicht über 90° anheben, nach 3-4 monaten soll dann das metall wieder entfernt werden, wonach ich dann meinen arm wieder frei bewegen darf/kann...


^klar, wurde hier alles schon lang und breit diskutiert, aber mein eigentliches anliegen ist folgendes:

*wird man nach so einer verletzung/op/therapie wirklich wieder fit?* 


weil, ich werde im juli papa und ich will auch wirklich heile sein, um mit meinem kind alles machen zu können!

!!!ich würde sogar meinen sport aufgeben wenn es nötig ist!!!


auf diesem wege sag ich schonmal danke fürs zuhören/-lesen und auch jetzt schon ein danke für antworten bzgl. des heilungsverlaufs!

allen, die noch mit einer verletzung und evtl. folgeleiden zu kämpfen haben, wünsche ich eine gute besserung!

mfg
sb666


EDIT:
meine physiotherapeutin meinte gerade zu mir, so gut wie das bei ihnen verheilt und klappt, frag ich im krankenhaus mal nach ob das metall bei ihnen nicht auch früher entfernt werden kann!
das find ich super...mehr zeit um den arm fit fürs baby zu kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolben (13. Februar 2008)

hy,

also bei mir wars die gleiche Verletzung( auch rechts),behandelt wurde ich mit nem Stabilisierungs Draht durch den Knochen,deswegen darfst du den Arm auch nich höher als 90° bewegen, da der Draht sonst verbiegt und dann bei mehrmaligem biegen spröde werden und brechen könnte.Bei wurde der ganze Kram nach 11 Wochen entfernt(hatte die 8erSchlaufe auch noch, die is ja dafür da das nix auseinander rutcht). Während alles noch drin war hätte ich den Arm auch ohne Probleme höher bewegen können.
Hatte so wie du auch schon im KH Bewegungstherapie, und nach dem entfernen vom Schrott noch 2 Monate lang Betreuung und Physiotherapie.

Das alles ist jetzt 1 1/2 jahre her(Unfall war 9. Juli 2006)

Bin seit Anfang 2007 aufm Bike und fahre teils auch recht harte Strecken.Den Arm kann ich zu 99% bewegen, Sport, Sachen tragen , Sachen werfen(vielleich Kinder ^^) alles kein Problem. Habe schon kurz nachdem ich das Metall alles loswar mit nem Kumpel ein bis 2 mal wöchentlich Badminton gespielt um den Arm richtig in Bewegeung zu bringen.

Also ich habe sozusagen (fast) keinerlei Beschwerden, nur wenn ich über längere Zeit keinen Sport machen also der Arm nich bewegt wird dann merk ich das da mal was war.Hab dann son leichtes Gefühl von stumpfheit( weiß nich genau wie ich das beschreiben soll) oder wenn ich mit im liegen beim Film anschaun auf dem Arm abstütze(Kopf so komisch abgestützt). Aber das merkt ich selber wirklich nur wenn ich explizit drauf achte ob was is mit dem Arm.

Also ich würde sagen wenn du dich selbst( wie jeder normale) fit hältst, ab und an Sport machst dann wirste keine Probleme haben.

Das einzige was bei mir nich so schön is, is das meine rechte Schulter halt nen Finger breit(oder auch nur nen halben) tiefer hängt als die linke.Kam so 4 - 6 Wochen nachm entfernen von den Drähten.Da wird das Band sich ein wenig verlängert haben.Also hör ruhig drauf was die Ärzte(im KH) sagen.Bei mir meinte der Hausarzt bzw. PsyioThera das man alles schon rausmachen könnte und die im KH ham gemeint sie warten auf jeden Fall 11 Wochen insgesamt.

Gute Besserung und falls noch Fragen sind einfach stellen....


----------



## SICBOY666 (13. Februar 2008)

hey, danke für die schnelle antwort!!!

das klingt ja super...mit 99% kann ich sehr gut leben! hoffe das verheilt weiterhin alles gut und auch wenn ein kleiner schönheitsfehler bleibt, mit dem kann ich/man(n) leben!

wichtig ist mir halt nur das unser baby keinen krüppel als vater hat... 

ich sag nochmal danke und halte auf dem laufenden!

mfg
sb666


----------



## Long John (5. April 2008)

N´abend zusammen.

Ich hatte vor 8 Tagen auch eine OP an der rechten Schulter wegen Tossy 3. Jetzt trage ich den Arm im  Gilrich (oder so) Verband. Operiert wurde im Tight Rope Verfahren mit irgendwelchen Titanblättern. Die Ärzte meinten da muss nichts wieder raus. Das ist schon mal positiv.

Wie lange habt Ihr denn gebraucht um wieder aufs Rad zu kommen? Und ab wann ward Ihr wieder arbeitsfähig? 

Ich arbeite als Koch in einen sehr kleinen Unternehmen wo eigentlich jeder Mitarbeiter gebraucht wird und muss meist auch schwere Töpfe heben.

Besteht da die Möglichkeit das ich das irgendwann nicht mehr machen kann, oder wird alles so wie es mal war? Ansonsten kann man sich ja dann auch schon mal Gedanken machen wegen ner Umschulung oder so.


----------



## Bozopelli (5. April 2008)

Also ich hab Schmerzen, wenn ich zu faul zum Laufen bin und 2 volle Sprudelkasten auf einmal in einer Hand trage, ansonsten hab ich bei schweren Lasten kein Problem, es sei denn sie liegen auf meiner Schulter (gerade die Woche nen Boxsack, ca 60 - 70 Kg)...

Also ich denke du kannst da problemlos wieder voll einsteigen, empfehle dir aber eine gute Physiotherapie und anschliessenden oder besser begleitenden gescheiten Muskelaufbau im Studio.

Mit dem Radfahren würde ich 4 - 6 Wochen warten (Rolle dürfte kein Thema sein aber auf Straße Wald bekommst du da zuviel Schläge und Vibrationen rein). Frag aber einfach deinen Arzt, der wirds schon wissen...


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich hatte vor 8 Tagen auch eine OP an der rechten Schulter wegen Tossy 3. Jetzt trage ich den Arm im  Gilrich (oder so) Verband. Operiert wurde im Tight Rope Verfahren mit irgendwelchen Titanblättern. Die Ärzte meinten da muss nichts wieder raus. Das ist schon mal positiv.
> 
> ...



Servus,
ich war so ca. 10Wochen nicht arbeitsfähig und mit dem Biken hat es noch länger gedauert was aber auch egal war den da war ja tiefster Winter bei uns als ich die Gelenksprengung hatte.
Meine Schulter ist wieder volleinsatzfähig und kann alles machen so wie vorher. Was du aber unbedingt machen musst ist Krankengymnastic aber das wird dir dein Arzt mit Sicherheit noch sagen.
Wünsche gute Besserung und Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## SICBOY666 (6. April 2008)

Moin zusammen!

Ich war jetzt insgesamt 8,5 Wochen krank geschrieben, bin seit dem 01.04. wieder arbeiten - ist soweit alles ganz gut!

Ich kann noch berichten, das einer der beiden Metallstifte in meiner Schulter nach genau 2 Wochen nach der OP seinen Weg nach draussen gesucht hatte und ca. 1,5 cm aus dem Schultergelenk herausstand (ohne die Haut zu durchstossen)...
dieser wurde mir also gezogen - seitdem ists eigentlich besser...

Physiotherapie läuft ebenfalls noch - meiner Meinung nach sehr gut - aber wirklich beweglich find ich, bin ich noch nicht wieder...ich kann meinen Arm zwar mitlerweile schmerzfrei bewegen, aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad - da "schmerzt" es in der Form, das ich einfach nur das Gefühl habe, der Metall-Schrott in meiner Schulter hindert mich daran, meinen Arm höher zu heben quasi...wirklich nervig...

Was mir wirklich immernoch Last bereitet (am 27.01. hatte ich den Unfall) sind Muskelkontraktionen (oder so), gegen Abend bzw. nach dem Aufstehen hab ich immer das Gefühl der Arm fällt ab bzw. ich wäre wohl besser dran, wenn er ab wäre...
...meistens gibt sich das innerhalb von ein paar Minuten, aber das ist leider auch nicht das Wahre...
Zudem meldet sich mitlerweile auch der 2. Metallstift immer häufiger, bei manchen Bewegungen scheint der sich immer mehr nach aussen zu bewegen - ich kann ihn dann aber zurück an seinen Platz drücken (klingt ekelich, ich weiss, knackt auch manchmal ganz lustig...tut aber nicht weh!)

Meine Physiotherapeutin meinte, es würde alles viel (schneller) besser werden, wenn der Schrott draussen ist - diese Meinung kann ich vom Gefühl her nur unterstützen...

Die Kraft im rechten Arm habe ich mitlerweile auch zum grössten Teil wieder (bin neulich umgezogen) und konnte auch Schränke tragen etc. - zwar alles nur vorsichtig und mit einer Mehrbelastung für den linken Arm, aber im Grossen und Ganzen kann ich wieder "alles" machen, ausser Druck ausüben...ich schaff es z. B. nicht mit dem Bohrer ein Loch in eine Betonwand zu bohren, weiter als durch den Putz komme ich leider noch nicht...aber das ist wohl eine Frage des Trainings - denk/hoff ich...

Rausoperiert wird bei mir der Mist erst Anfang Mai - auf eine letzte OP lassen die sich erst ein, wenn mindestens 3 Monate nach der 1. OP vergangen sind...also heisst es für mich leider noch abwarten 

^viel Gelaber, ich weiss - ABER:
auch wenn´s noch nicht wieder 100%ig klappt, 80%ig bin ich aber wieder fit - die restlichen 20% hol ich mir nach der OP zurück!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. April 2008)

Servus,
bei mir kam das ganze Metall so ca. 6 Wochen nach der OP raus! Solang das Metall in meiner Schulter war durfte ich den Arm (Schulter) nur leicht belasten und *nicht weiter als 90° anheben*.


----------



## Long John (7. April 2008)

na prima.... Also doch so lang. Hab insgeheim gehofft vielleicht nach 3-4 Wochen wieder der alte zu sein. Und den Arm mus ich nun mehr immer noch 4,5 Wochen im G.-Verband tragen-.   

Warum brauchen die Bänder nur so lang um wieder zusammen zu wachsen, Wenn man als Fußballer einen Bänderriss im oder am Fußgelenk hat, kann man doch meistens schon nach 2 - 3 Wochen wieder gehen.


----------



## SICBOY666 (8. April 2008)

die bänder selbst sind nach ein paar wochen (im längsten falle 6) wieder zusammen gewachsen - bei mir bleibt der schrott nur drin um entsprechende stabilität zu gewährleisten - darum kommt das ja auch alles erst nach drei monaten raus!

ansonsten sollte man (lt. meinen ärzten und meiner physiotherapeutin) den gilchrist (so heisst das ding) nicht länger als 14 tage tragen...
...es ist schon schlimm genug das die muskeln sich zurück bilden und wenn durch die dauer-zwangshaltung die schulter versteift, ist auch keinem damit geholfen...

die reha (also physiotherapie/krankengymnastik) wird auch gestaffelt vorgenommen - nach 6 wochen (wenn man wieder über 90° gehen darf) wird zugleich der muskelaufbau mit trainiert... (das ging bei mir n bissel schneller weil ich auch noch umgezogen bin und fleissig mitgeholfen habe)...sollte man eigentlich nicht tun...aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## Astaroth (8. April 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> na prima.... Also doch so lang. Hab insgeheim gehofft vielleicht nach 3-4 Wochen wieder der alte zu sein. Und den Arm mus ich nun mehr immer noch 4,5 Wochen im G.-Verband tragen-.
> 
> Warum brauchen die Bänder nur so lang um wieder zusammen zu wachsen, Wenn man als Fußballer einen Bänderriss im oder am Fußgelenk hat, kann man doch meistens schon nach 2 - 3 Wochen wieder gehen.



Servus,
also ich an deiner Stelle würd den G.-Verband keine 4,5 Wochen tragen. Rede doch nochmals mit deinem Arzt ob das wirklich sein muss!

Ich hab die Tossy III schon an beiden Schultern gehabt und bei der ersten OP war der Verband zwei Wochen dran und bei der zweiten Schulter hab ich gar keinen G Verband bekommen was in meinen Augen nur von Vorteil war.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Long John (8. April 2008)

Also ich soll mich sowieso nach den ersten Sitzungen in der Physio mal in der Chirurgie melden zum Röntgen. Damit die sehen ob auch alles so sitzt wie ´s sitzen soll. Da werd ich mal den Doc fragen wie es aussieht mit der Länge des Tragen vom Verband.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. April 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Also ich soll mich sowieso nach den ersten Sitzungen in der Physio mal in der Chirurgie melden zum Röntgen. Damit die sehen ob auch alles so sitzt wie ´s sitzen soll. Da werd ich mal den Doc fragen wie es aussieht mit der Länge des Tragen vom Verband.



Frühfunktionell heißt da die Devise! Bänder brauchen solange um zusammenzuwachsen, weil sie ein sogenanntes bradytrophes, das heißt schlecht ernährtes Gewebe, sind.
So einen Verband sollte man nur solange es wirklich nötig ist tragen, denn die Mukkis schrumpfen schneller als man denkt.Allerdings den Arm nicht zu sehr belasten, das heißt nicht mit großen Gewichten hantieren.
Viel Spaß bei der Physiotherapie, früher KG, das steht für kalt und grausam, wir haben in meiner Praxis Beißhölzchen, hihi.
Viele Grüße und gute Besserung
Barbara


----------



## pseudosportler (8. April 2008)

Gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Am 24.02 habe ich mich mit den MTB gemault und mir ne AC-Sprengung Tossy III zugezogen, am 29.02 bin ich operiert worden, es wurde eine Harkenplatte verbaut  .
Habe bis zur OP den Gilchrist-Verbant getragen und bis 3 Tage danach, länger würde ich nicht empfehlen da sich Muskeln und Bänder verkürzen und die Bewegung sehr einschränken und beschwerlich machen.
Mit Krankengymnastik habe ich 6 Tage nach der OP angefangen und Zuhause fleißig weiter gemacht, zum teil mit Thera-Band, war manch mal recht unangenehm aber wer schön sein will muss leiden  .
2 Wochen nach der OP habe ich angefangen auf einer Rolle zu fahren, erst nur Ein.- oder Freihändig, nach einer weiteren Woche konnte ich zeitweise den Lenker richtig fassen  .
4 Wochen nach der OP habe ich die ersten Runden draußen gedreht, auf einen Kona Stinky, da passt die Geo und ist schön weich, mittlerweile fahre ich Waldautobahnen und leichtes Gelände aber nur mit den Kona, meine Hardtails sind zu Racelastig.
War Heute zum Probe Röntgen, war alles OK, die Platte soll noch 4 Wochen drin bleiben.

So das war meine Geschichte zu der Verletzung, so was versaut einem die ganze Session und die Figur  .


MfG pseudosportler


----------



## mauntennbeik (9. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte im letzten Jahr das Vergnügen einer Tossy3- Sprengung und hab nun die Mitteilung bekommen,
dass ich mit einem dauerhaften Schaden leben muss. 
Nun gehts zur Unfallversicherung um den Invaliditätsgrad zu bestimmen und anschließend die Höhe der Entschädigung.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung wieviel (in ) das ungefähr sein wird?


----------



## pseudosportler (10. April 2008)

Worin besteht der dauerhafte Schaden  , da bekomme ich ja Angst.
Da ich ja auch betroffen bin würde mich Interesieren wie es bei euch nach der entfernung der Platten, Dräte usw, weiter ging mit dem Biken, sprich wie lange hats gedauert bis ihr wieder wie vorher gefahren seid, nicht auf die fitnes bezogen sondern auf Gelände und ab wan CC-Rennen und Marathons gefahren wurden.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Astaroth (10. April 2008)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Worin besteht der dauerhafte Schaden  , da bekomme ich ja Angst.
> Da ich ja auch betroffen bin würde mich Interesieren wie es bei euch nach der entfernung der Platten, Dräte usw, weiter ging mit dem Biken, sprich wie lange hats gedauert bis ihr wieder wie vorher gefahren seid, nicht auf die fitnes bezogen sondern auf Gelände und ab wan CC-Rennen und Marathons gefahren wurden.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Nur keine *Panik*
Ich hatte an meinen beiden Schultern schon eine Tossy III und es ist alles OK bei mir. Kann DH und Freeride fahren ohne Probleme und Ju-Jutsu mach ich nebenbei auch noch und das alles ohne irgendwelche Beschwerden.
Wie lange es bei dir dauert kann man so nicht sagen, bei einem dauerts ein wenig länger und bei dem anderen nicht aber ich denke mal das du zwischen 2-3 Monate schon einplanen solltest.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (10. April 2008)

Eventuell bin ich nicht der einzige der bei der Titelüberschrift an einen gebrochenen Freeride-Rahmen denkt 

Hier die Erklärung:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schultereckgelenksverrenkung


----------



## pseudosportler (10. April 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nur keine *Panik*
> Ich hatte an meinen beiden Schultern schon eine Tossy III und es ist alles OK bei mir. Kann DH und Freeride fahren ohne Probleme und Ju-Jutsu mach ich nebenbei auch noch und das alles ohne irgendwelche Beschwerden.
> Wie lange es bei dir dauert kann man so nicht sagen, bei einem dauerts ein wenig länger und bei dem anderen nicht aber ich denke mal das du zwischen 2-3 Monate schon einplanen solltest.
> 
> ...



Na bin ich aber beruhigt, Danke für die Info, da aber der Verlauf bei jeden anders ist, werde ich eh abwarten müßen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## christian_ru (13. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

also wollte auch mal was dazu fragen.

Hatte vor einem Jahr auch ne ACG Sprengung.

In der Unfallchirugie wurde dann nach Röntgenaufnahmen Tossy III diagnostiziert. So, am nächsten Tag sollt ich mir einen Einweisungsschein bei meinem Chirurgen holen und als ich dort war hat er sich das alles nochmal angeschaut mit Ultraschall und meint ich soll es nicht operieren lassen, da es nicht garantiert ist das ich danach besser zurecht komm. Ich habe ihn es einfach mal geglaubt und vertraut. Nach 2-3 Wochen konnte ich auch schon in den normalen Alltag übergehen.

Nun nach einem Jahr merke ich aber schon öfters mal leichte schmerzen bei Belastung und eine Instabilität. Da ich nun auch bei einem Gutachten war, welchen von einem anderen Chirurgen gemacht wurde und dieser wiederrum meinte das man es hätte operieren lassen sollte bin ich nun ein bissl durcheinander was nun der richtige weg ist.
Nachdem ich mich jetzt auch nochmal intensiver belesen hab, da wird meistens geraten, bei jüngeren und sportlich aktiven Leuten eine OP durchzuführen.
Ich bin nun einfach am überlegen ob ich mich nun mal unters Messer leg oder ich es einfach so lass. Hab halt keine Lust das ich mit 30 nur mit Tabletten übern Tag komm.
Wie wäre denn eure Meinung dazu, also was ich hier so gelesen habe, ging es ja bei allen gut mit der OP und keine hat großartige Probleme.

Vielen Dank schinmal für Tips.

Grüsse Christian


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2008)

Ich hatte im August 06 einen Tossy III Rockwood V. Wurde operativ behandelt. Nun, eigentlich isses im großen und ganzen okay. Nur bei starker Anstrengung merke ich einen Schmerz. Ebenso, wenn ich über lange Zeit, oder immer wieder, einen ruppigen Trail fahre. Hin und wieder gibts auch ein herzhaftes Knacken, wenn ich meine Schulterblätter nach hinten schiebe. Von 2 Chirurgen wurde mir aber bestätigt, dass das vorkommen kann und nun halt so bleibt. 
Zu deiner Frage, ob du die OP machen solltest. Ich wurde in der Sportklinik Stuttgart operiert und hab dort den Oberarzt gefragt, wie es mit Langzeitfolgen und Arthroserisiko aussieht. Seine Antwort war, dass das Arthorerisiko, wie ja bereits bekannt, zweifellos erhöht ist, ob nun eine OP allerdings die Folgerisiken mindert, kann er mir nicht beantworten, da dazu schlicht und ergreifend die Langzeitdaten fehlen.


----------



## christian_ru (13. April 2008)

Ja das Risiko ist höher, auch nach operativer Behandlung, das ist mir bewusst. Naja ich habe erstmal diese Woche ein Termin in Jena in der Klinik und schau mal was die dort dazu meinen.

Wird schon werden


----------



## Redfraggle (13. April 2008)

christian_ru schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also wollte auch mal was dazu fragen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, da hast Du leider dem falschen Arzt vertraut. In Deinem Alter sollte so eine Verletzung immer operativ versorgt werden, vor allem bei sportlich aktiven Menschen. Wie Du ja selbst gemerkt hast, stellt sich ein Instabilitätsgefühl ein, was nicht nur gefühlt ist. Das kann dann zu einer frühzeitigen Arthrose im Gelenk führen. Ich rate Dir jetzt erst mal mit intensiver Physiotherapie das ganze in den Griff zu bekommen, wenn die Schmerzen dann nicht besser werden, solltest Du eine OP in Betracht ziehen.
Viele Grüße und gute Besserung
Barbara


----------



## Calli Potter (13. April 2008)

Hatte vor 5 jahren auch einen schweren Verkehrsunfall gehabt und habe mir auch eine Tossy 3 zugezogen.

Habe dadurch das ich selber Ergotherapeut bin oder besser gesagt das mal war recht früh nach der Entfernung von dem Metall angefangen mit Therapie. Hat alt ein bissel länger gedauert bis man den Arm wieder voll belasten konnte da man am Anfang eben nicht so viel heben kann und so.

Konnte aber wieder schnell wieder alles machen und heute kann ich sogar den linken Arm bzw. die Schulter besser belasten als die rechte Schulter!!

Lass dir aber das Metall geben das die dir aus der Schulter rausholen ..... habe meins auch noch als Erinnerung bekommen


----------



## christian_ru (14. April 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo, da hast Du leider dem falschen Arzt vertraut. In Deinem Alter sollte so eine Verletzung immer operativ versorgt werden, vor allem bei sportlich aktiven Menschen. Wie Du ja selbst gemerkt hast, stellt sich ein Instabilitätsgefühl ein, was nicht nur gefühlt ist. Das kann dann zu einer frühzeitigen Arthrose im Gelenk führen. Ich rate Dir jetzt erst mal mit intensiver Physiotherapie das ganze in den Griff zu bekommen, wenn die Schmerzen dann nicht besser werden, solltest Du eine OP in Betracht ziehen.
> Viele Grüße und gute Besserung
> Barbara



Danke sehr erstmal.

Also so merke ich keine Schmerzen, nur wenn ich länger drauf lieg oder bei Belastung, z.B. im Fitnessstudio bei manchen Übungen. So merke ich halt nur das irgendwas ist in der Schulter was links eben nicht ist , also das sie kaputt ist.
Nur der Arzt sagt heute noch das ich es nicht machen lassen soll, da nicht gegeben ist ob es danach besser ist und er viele kennst die danach auch Probleme haben.

Und du sagtest was von Physiotherapie? Also mein Orthopäde sagte das man von außen her nix machen kann??? Mh.

Naja, ich werd am DO zu dem Termin in der Klinik gehen und schauen was die sagen. Vielleicht verzichte ich lieber gleich auf die Saison und lass es dann gleich in den nächsten Wochen machen. Starte nämlich im August noch eine neue Ausbildung und d.h. das ich mir in den nächsten 3 1/2 Jahren keine so lange Auszeit "gönnen" will. 

Also vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge


----------



## Calli Potter (14. April 2008)

Ich war bei 3 Ärtzen gewesen und 2 Stück haben einfach die Verantwortung weiter gegeben. 

Da ich ja selber mit solchen Pat. gearbeitet habe kann ich das ja wohl besser einschätzen was da besser ist!!

Konnte den Arm ja garnicht mehr heben, also bei mir waren die 3 Bänder abgefetzt gewesen. Von daher musste es operiert werden.

Geh am besten mal zu einem Spezialisten und lass dich da mal durchchecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (28. April 2008)

So, ich meld mich mal wieder. Mittlerweile trage ich den Gilchrist- V. 4,5 Wochen und meine Physiotante sagt das die Mukis beim Abspreizen des Armes eigentlich schon keinen richtigen Druck mehr ausüben, sprich schon ganz schön eingegangen sind.

Nur mal so als Beispiel; als das einemal bei der KG eine Therapeutin Vertretung machte, hatte die auch ganze andere intensivere Übungen gemacht; wie die andere sonst.
Es war mir nicht möglich im Liegen den Arm alleine zum 60 bzw. 90 Grad Punkt zu heben und zu halten und langsam wieder abzusenken. 

Wie war das bei Euch?....................Die Reha soll erst in gut 2-3 Wochen losgehen und wenn ich dann erst wieder mit dem richtigen Bewegungsabläufen anfange, wird es ja noch beschissener als es jetzt schon ist.

Eigentlich fühlt sich meine Schulter mittlerweile recht fest an, nur tut manchmal die Außenseite des Oberarms etwas weh. Ich denke das sind die Muskeln bzw. das was von denen übrig ist. So ähnlich, wie wenn man Muskelkater hat. 

Meine Idee ist jetzt den Verband, den ich eigentlich noch 1,5 Wochen tragen muss, jetzt nur noch nachts beim schlafen anzulegen. Um halt die Bewegungsabläufe wieder hinzubekommen. 

Der Chirurg schaut sich die Sache am Mittwoch nochmal an, vorher meinte er das das ja von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich ist wie schnell und stabil etwas zusammenwächst.

Ich hoffe ich mach nichts verkehrt. Das Wetter ist ja momentan perfekt zum biken. Das macht einen ganz meschugge, wenn man den ganzen Tag zu Hause sitzt.
@sicboy: Ist dein Schrott schon raus und wie gehts deiner Schulter.


----------



## Bozopelli (28. April 2008)

Mein Rat: Hör dich in Sportlerkreisen um und such dir schleunigst eine(n) anderen Physiotherapeut(in).

Ich kenn mich bei der bei dir angewandten OP Methode nicht aus aber ich habe 3 - 4 Wochen nach der OP von klassischer Physio (3 mal die Woche) auf Kraft und Aufbautraining mit begleitender Physio (2 - 3mal Kraft + 1 mal Physio) gewechselt und das bis zur ME durchgezogen.

Beim vor OP Test für die ME hab ich einen etwas kleineren Orthopäden mit dem verletzten Arm quer durchs Zimmer gezogen, worauf er meinte, die Muskulatur wäre ja wohl wieder weit genug aufgebaut *g*

Schmerzen an der Aussenseite Oberarm könnte evtl ein Supraspinatus Syndrom sein aber auf die Ferne schwer zu sagen. Frag mal deine Physio danach (tritt beim aktiven seitlichen abspreizen und anheben des Arms (Abduktion) in einem ganz bestimmten Winkel auf, bei kleineren und größeren Winkeln merkst du nix). Kommt gerne mal nach solchen Verletzungen als "Begleiterkrankung" vor...


----------



## Long John (28. April 2008)

ME? Was heißt das?


----------



## Bozopelli (28. April 2008)

Oh, Sorry: Metall Entfernung (Schrott raus aus dem Körper...)


----------



## Astaroth (28. April 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> So, ich meld mich mal wieder. Mittlerweile trage ich den Gilchrist- V. 4,5 Wochen und meine Physiotante sagt das die Mukis beim Abspreizen des Armes eigentlich schon keinen richtigen Druck mehr ausüben, sprich schon ganz schön eingegangen sind.
> 
> Nur mal so als Beispiel; als das einemal bei der KG eine Therapeutin Vertretung machte, hatte die auch ganze andere intensivere Übungen gemacht; wie die andere sonst.
> Es war mir nicht möglich im Liegen den Arm alleine zum 60 bzw. 90 Grad Punkt zu heben und zu halten und langsam wieder abzusenken.
> ...



Servus,
bei mir war das so: bei meiner ersten AC Tossy III trug ich 2 Wochen den Gilchrist Verband und bei der zweiten AC Tossy III trug ich gar keinen Verband was sich im nachhinein besser für mich darstellte. Mein Tip, runter damit und zwar so schnell wie möglich.
Bei der zweiten AC Tossy III musste ich einen Tag nach der OP sogar mit leichten Gymnasticübungen anfangen was mich sehr verwundert hat   muss aber sagen das es von Vorteil war gleich damit anzufangen den somit beugte ich den Muskelschwund ein wenig vor. Nahm dann Zuhause immer noch eine 1,5L Flasche Cola zum trainieren her um den Arm fit zu halten 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Redfraggle (28. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

also ich oute mich mal als Physiotante und glaube langsam eine Marktlücke entdeckt zu haben: Physiotherapie bei Mountainbikern.
Also, wenn nach 3-4 Wochen nur noch Müskelchen übrig sind, ist da einiges falsch gelaufen.
Heute heißt die Devise "frühfunktionell" und das heißt so schnell wie möglich bewegen und trainieren.
Einen Gilchrist würde ich persönlich auch nicht so lange tragen, vor allem wenn operiert wurde, da sollte die ganze Geschichte "übungsstabil" sein, das heißt ohne große Belastung halten.
Leider scheinen manche Kollegen ihr Handwerk nicht zu beherrschen, allerdings sind unsere Halbgötter in Weiß oftmals auch nicht besser.
Viele Grüße 
von der "Physiotante", so bin ich auch noch nicht genannt worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (29. April 2008)

Sehe ich ähnlich, da operiert wurde sollte es zumindest für leichte belastung stabil genug sein, bin zwar kein Experte sondern nur betroffener aber mir hat eine Woche Gilchristverband gereicht um meine nicht vorhandene Muskelatur gänzlich schwinden zu lassen.
Da ich ne Hackenplatte habe, ist wohl das stabilste, mache ich wieder fast alles, OP vor 7 Wochen, nur schwerer als 15kg gehen nicht und die Bewegung ist durch die Platte eingeschrängt, biken mit dem Stinky geht auch wieder ganz gut, werde heute mal das CC Hardtail testen.

@Redfraggle
Sei froh das nicht von Psychotante die rede ist  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Long John (29. April 2008)

Ja ich mach das Ding jetzt nur noch nachts dran. Sozusagen als Sicherheit. Ich denk mal das hält jetzt.

Momentan fühlt sich der Arm so Fremkörper mäßig an, was wohl an der eingeschränkten Bewegungsmöglichkeit liegt. ICh bin mal gespannt was der Doc morgen sagt. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich mit oder ohne Verband dahin geh. 

@Redfraggle: Ich find Physiotante eigentlich recht witzig.


----------



## Minimalist (2. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo, da hast Du leider dem falschen Arzt vertraut. In Deinem Alter sollte so eine Verletzung immer operativ versorgt werden, vor allem bei sportlich aktiven Menschen. Wie Du ja selbst gemerkt hast, stellt sich ein Instabilitätsgefühl ein, was nicht nur gefühlt ist. Das kann dann zu einer frühzeitigen Arthrose im Gelenk führen. Ich rate Dir jetzt erst mal mit intensiver Physiotherapie das ganze in den Griff zu bekommen, wenn die Schmerzen dann nicht besser werden, solltest Du eine OP in Betracht ziehen.
> Viele Grüße und gute Besserung
> Barbara



Auf welche Studien stuetzt Du Deine Aussage?  Ich hatte vor fast genau 2 Jahren eine Tossy III und habe mich gegen eine Operation entschieden.  Mach langem Suchen im Internet hatte ich keinen einzigen Beleg gefunden, der fuer eine Operation gesprochen haette.  Gibt's da was neues in den letzten 2 Jahren?


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Mai 2008)

Minimalist schrieb:


> Auf welche Studien stuetzt Du Deine Aussage?  Ich hatte vor fast genau 2 Jahren eine Tossy III und habe mich gegen eine Operation entschieden.  Mach langem Suchen im Internet hatte ich keinen einzigen Beleg gefunden, der fuer eine Operation gesprochen haette.  Gibt's da was neues in den letzten 2 Jahren?



Hallo,

generell muss man nicht operieren, aber bei jungen Menschen würde ich immer dazu raten, da die ganze Geschichte so mehr Stabilität erfährt.
Bei fehlender muskulärer Sicherung führt dies in der Regel zu einer frühzeitigen Arthrose, und das wollen wir ja nun gar nicht.
Nichts desto trotz sind mir die beschriebenen Nachbehandlungen zu restriktiv, vor allem nach operativer Versorgung.
Die meisten Jungs wären viel schneller wieder fit, wenn frühzeitig mit gezielter Physiotherapie begonnen würde und es gar nicht zu Muskelschwund und Bewegungseinschränkung kommen würde.
Meistens schlagen wir uns nämlich mit diesen Problemen herum.
Allerdings schenken die meisten Patienten den Ärzten mehr Glauben als uns.Habe übrigens eine Zusatzausbildung in Manueller Therapie und denke ich weiß wovon ich spreche.
Viele Grüße an alle Verletzten
Physiotante Barbara


----------



## Bozopelli (2. Mai 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Ich habe nun 15 Jahre nach der OP erste (wahrscheinlich) Arthrosebedingte Schmerzen. Ich habe aber die kompletten 15 Jahre aktiv und ausgiebig Volleyball gespielt und meine Schulter nicht wirklich geschont.

Auch ich halte den frühzeitigen post operativen Aufbau (bzw. Erhalt) von Muskelmasse bei gleichzeitiger Mobilisierung für die beste Lösung bei jungen Menschen. Bei einem mit 50er kann man eher mal ne konventionelle Therapie empfehlen aber selbst hier würde ich mich persönlich als aktiver Mensch operieren lassen.

Ich bin im übrigen Diplom Sportlehrer mit Schwerpunkt Sportmedizin und weiß auch (meistens) wovon ich spreche (glaub ich zumindest  ).

Womit wir schon zu zweit wären


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Mai 2008)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Ich habe nun 15 Jahre nach der OP erste (wahrscheinlich) Arthrosebedingte Schmerzen. Ich habe aber die kompletten 15 Jahre aktiv und ausgiebig Volleyball gespielt und meine Schulter nicht wirklich geschont.
> 
> ...



Das freut mich!


----------



## Long John (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Physiotante und Diplomsportfuzzi  ,

freut mich das Ihr zu Zweit seid. Ich bin auch manchmal zu zweit wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine. Frei nach dem Motto "Ich bin ein Schizo und ich bin Es auch"

Wollt nur noch mal kurz sagen was die OP Sache angeht, mein Chirurg(selbst Biker) der mir zur OP geraten hat und der der es operiert hat(Mannschaftsarzt des Handball Club Leipzig) nur empfehlen wenn die modernste Methode dabei angewendet wird. Mit Titanblättern und Flaschenzug (Tight Rope Augmentation). 
Ich denke persönlich; als Koch hat man sowas natürlich keine Ahnung; das es immer besser ist wenn man nicht 2x die Schulter aufschnippeln muss um noch mal irgendwelöchen Schrott zu entfernen. Wäre eine andere Methode bei mir angewand wurden hätte ich es mir auch 2x überlegt ob ich mich unters Messer lege. Zu mal bei mir ursprünglich der Tossy zwischen 2 und 3 lag. Aber nun wächst glaub ich zusammen was zusammen gehört.

Hab jetzt den Verband seit 3 Tagen tags über ab und nur noch Nachts dran. Geht eigentlich ganz gut. Die Probleme am seitlichen Oberarm lassen auch nach und bei der Physio wird jetzt mehr getan wie vorher.

Ich glaub es geht jetzt wieder bergauf. Ab wann kann man den wieder anfangen mit radfahren? (Ohne Gelände) Wenn man ohne Schmerzen von alleine bis 90 Grad kommt?

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge im Allgemeinen und von mir nun auch Gute Besserung an alle Tossy´ianer die sich noch im schlimmeren Leidensweg befinden.


----------



## Bozopelli (3. Mai 2008)

Diese neue Methode kenne ich persönlich nicht.

Du sagst, dass Metall bleibt drin und wird nicht wieder entfernt?
Dann würde ich sagen, kannst du nach ca 6 Wochen wieder biken. Bis dahin sollten die Bänder stabil verheilt sein. Natürlich nur, wenn du im Arm keine Defizite hast, die das Biken verhindern (Kontrollverlust beim Bremsen/Lenken oder sowas).

Bei der bei mir angewandten Methode mit Hakenplatte ist vom biken bis nach der Metallentfernung abzuraten!
Durch einen Sturz auf den Arm kann die Platte aus dem Schlüsselbein ausreißen und evtl die Haut durchspießen, tut nicht nur ein wenig mehr weh und sieht Terminatormäsig aus, sondern kompliziert das ganze evtl noch, weil das Schlüsselbein dabei auch noch brechen kann, da es durch die Löcher, die zum befestigen der Platte reingebohrt wurde, die Knochenstruktur schwächen.

@Redfraggle: Da wir ja jetzt so viel gemeinsam haben, schickst du mir bitte noch ein Bild von Dir bevor wir heiraten? 

Edit: ich hab eins gefunden, Du hast supersüße Augen und wundervolle Lippen, nur über die Frisur müssten wir mal reden...:

http://digital.ihenson.com/FraggleRock_press/festival/RD_FR_036.jpg


----------



## pseudosportler (3. Mai 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Ich glaub es geht jetzt wieder bergauf. Ab wann kann man den wieder anfangen mit radfahren? (Ohne Gelände) Wenn man ohne Schmerzen von alleine bis 90 Grad kommt?




Habe eine Hackenplatte in der Schulter, ich wurde am 29.02 operiert, nach 2 Wochen habe ich angefangen auf einer Rolle zu fahren, anfangs Ein.- oder Freihändig, später immer öfter/länger mit beiden Händen am Lenker. Nach 4 Wochen erste Touren draußen aber nur mit dem Freerider, da die Geometrie und die weiche Gabel angenehm zu fahren sind, anfangs nur flach und gute Wege, mitlerweile wirds immer mehr, muß mich gerade bergab bremsen, wens mich jetzt nochmal auf die Schulter legt ...., muß halt jeder selber entscheiden was es sich zumutet.
Die Tage mal ne Tour mit den Hardtail gemacht, da es von der Geo sehr Racelastig ist wierd die Schulter alleine durch die Sietzposition mehr belastet als bei meinen Stinky, über Asphalt/Waldautobahn geht es schon so 2-3 Stunden, bei etwas ruppigen Gelände hört der Spaß aber schnell auf.
Wan und wie du wieder fahren kannst, hängt also auch von deinem Bike ab und was du dir selber zumuten willst, gute Besserung, alles wierd gut  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Mai 2008)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Diese neue Methode kenne ich persönlich nicht.
> 
> Du sagst, dass Metall bleibt drin und wird nicht wieder entfernt?
> Dann würde ich sagen, kannst du nach ca 6 Wochen wieder biken. Bis dahin sollten die Bänder stabil verheilt sein. Natürlich nur, wenn du im Arm keine Defizite hast, die das Biken verhindern (Kontrollverlust beim Bremsen/Lenken oder sowas).
> ...



Nö, und abgesehen davon will ich vorher nen Antrag!
Nur soviel: ich habe grüne Augen und braunes Haar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (3. Mai 2008)

Hiermit ersuche ich formell um die Übersendung eines Lichtbildes (Personalausweisgeeignet im Halbprofil, nicht lachend und ohne Kopfbedeckung) zur Beurteilung der Eignung zu einer eheähnlichen Verbindung unter Ausschluß der vorauseilenden verbindlichen Zusage ebendieser im übrigen!

Ich verbleibe hiermit hochachtungsvoll als Ihr ergebenster, Bozo  

PS grüne Augen und braune Haare sind ja schonmal vielversprechend...


----------



## SICBOY666 (4. Mai 2008)

hallöchen, da bin ich wieder...

ich bin mein metall am 17.04. los geworden (also 2 wochen früher als es frühestens hätte rausgeholt werden sollen, weil mein 2. metallstift sich leider auch richtung RAUS gedrängelt hat...), leider hat sich dadurch, das mit der erste stift schon nach 2 wochen gezogen wurde bei meinem umzug der draht verschoben - sodass das schlüsselbein nicht sooo am schultereckgelenk steht, wie es normalerweise der fall sein sollte...

physiotherapie läuft bei mir nach wie vor (begann schon nach 3 tagen, noch im krankenhaus), also seit anfang februar - konnte allerdings die letzte woche gar nix machen, weil ich wieder arbeiten gehe (krankengeld kann sich ja kein schwein leisten...)...

ABER - der doc erzählte mir nach der OP (ich hab mein metall auch mitgekricht - ich wollte es ja auch haben) das die, als ich "offen" war, meinen arm durchbewegt hätten - selbst wenn nicht alles da ist, wo es sein soll - ist es stabil verheilt und ich habe OK für volle bewegungsfreiheit - sogar wrestling darf ich weiter ausüben, hier soll ich mir allerdings noch zeit lassen (ich werd im juli papa, vorher riskiere ich auf jeden fall nichts!!!)...

aktuell würde ich sagen bin ich bei guten 85-90% meiner ursprünglichen beweglichkeit...
...ich merke zum teil noch die narbe (die 2. is übelst geil geworden, im gegensatz zur ersten - die haben sie wohl "verschönert") und ich merke auch das in der schulter irgendwas nicht so ist, wie es sein soll, aber die grösste last habe ich mit den ganzen muskeln...nach jeder physio hab ich an einer neuen stelle muskelkater, dann hab ich u. U. mal 2 tage pause und er ist weg - dann geh ich wieder hin und schwupp, tuts auf der anderen seite weh...

...aber das wird sich mit der zeit geben, wenn der arm wieder ganz normal in anspruch genommen wird, bleibt auch irgendwann der kater aus (da fällt mir ein, ich muss mal wieder einen heben (natürlich nur zu trainingszwecken)! 

also ich kann jedem patienten nur empfehlen den gilchrist so früh wie möglich los zu werden, je länger der arm ruhiggestellt bleibt, desto schneller sind die muskeln schlaff und die gefahr das bewegungseinschränkungen bleiben grösser...

physiotherapie ist unerlässlich - aber mit nem ordentlichen therapeuten sollte das ganze kein thema sein...

selbst wenn das heutzutage kaum einer hat - ZEIT ist die antwort...egal welche operationsmethode etc. - mit der zeit und ordentlichem verhalten wird das alles wieder!!!

ich habs zwar auch noch nicht ganz überstanden, aber ich bin guter dinge...(habe heute das zimmer meiner baldigen tochter gestrichen und war erstaunt wie hoch ich den arm schon wieder kriege und wie wenig dies "geschmerzt" hat!)...

nochmals gute besserung an alle betroffenen und kopf bzw. arme hoch - das wird wieder!


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Mai 2008)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Hiermit ersuche ich formell um die Übersendung eines Lichtbildes (Personalausweisgeeignet im Halbprofil, nicht lachend und ohne Kopfbedeckung) zur Beurteilung der Eignung zu einer eheähnlichen Verbindung unter Ausschluß der vorauseilenden verbindlichen Zusage ebendieser im übrigen!
> 
> Ich verbleibe hiermit hochachtungsvoll als Ihr ergebenster, Bozo
> 
> PS grüne Augen und braune Haare sind ja schonmal vielversprechend...



Immer noch Nö, vor allem da Du ja auch kein Foto eingestellt hast.
Wobei die Anfrage schon viel höflicher klang.
Schönen Abend noch
Barbara


----------



## OldSchoolMen (6. Mai 2008)

so, dann will ich alter tossy3-veteran auch mal meine erfahrung posten:

sommer 2006: schöner (und stylischer) abflug mit dem trek - landung auf der linken schulter - aua - diagnose: tossy3 - nach 4 tagen endlich OP termin (kirchnerdraht) - nach 7 wochen metallentfernung - nach 3 monaten wieder auf dem bike (aber noch vorsichtig).

1 woche nach der op mit der kg begonnen und auch gleich wieder mit joggen angefangen (ich muß mich bewegen sonst werde ich wahnsinnig)

mein fazit: nach dem unfall war ich durch div. internetforen ganz schön verunsichert ob ich überhaupt eine op duchführen lassen sollte. im nachhinein bin ich glücklich das ich die op duchgezogen hab. Habe heute keine probleme mehr mit der schulter und es kam auch nicht zu einem nachträglichen hochstand des schlüsselbeins. 

für alle voyeure hab ich meinen krankheitsverlauf mal festgehalten. da sieht man doch mal was - auch wenns nicht hübsch aussieht  





an alle tossys - gut besserung und....... es gibt schlimmeres.



 ich will sterben wie mein großvater ..... im schlaf ..... und nicht schreiend und wimmernd wie sein beifahrer


----------



## Minimalist (6. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> generell muss man nicht operieren, aber bei jungen Menschen würde ich immer dazu raten, da die ganze Geschichte so mehr Stabilität erfährt.
> Bei fehlender muskulärer Sicherung führt dies in der Regel zu einer frühzeitigen Arthrose, und das wollen wir ja nun gar nicht.
> ...



Da bist Du meiner Frage mehr oder weniger elegant ausgewichen.  Nochmal, sind Dir (oder jemnd anderem hier) Studien bekannt, die zeigen, dass eine Operation deutliche Vorteile bringt?


----------



## Minimalist (6. Mai 2008)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Ich habe nun 15 Jahre nach der OP erste (wahrscheinlich) Arthrosebedingte Schmerzen. ....



Das bestaetigt eigentlich nur, was mir mein Arzt erklaert hat:  Eine Operation mindert nicht das Arthroserisiko.


----------



## Long John (6. Mai 2008)

also 1. das ist doch hier kein Blind Date Forum oder sind wir hier bei "Traumhochzeit"

Schön das bei dir alles fest verheilt ist, OldschoolMen. Ganz schön fette Narbe aber naja. 

Mal was anderes, ist denn nach so einer Verletzung eine Reha unbedingt notwendig oder reicht eine ordentlich Physio mit n paar Muskelaufbauübungen privat bzw. im Fitnessstudio?

Meine ursprünglich geplante Reha ist nämlich vom Krankenhaus und irgendwie von der Kasse leicht verpennt worden beantragt zu werden und jetzt zieht sich das bestimmt noch 2 Wochen hin bis es losgeht. Lt. Nachbehandlungsplan sollte die Reha nach Pfingsten eigentlich losgehen.

Ich meine, man muss ja auch irgendwie mal wieder Geld verdienen. Von den bissel Krankengeld was ich heut erfahren hab, da fragt man sich wie man da über die Runden kommen soll.


----------



## Bozopelli (6. Mai 2008)

Das war ein kleiner Spaß Long John...

Und die Narbe ist doch schön geworden, du müsstest mal meine sehen, quer übers Schlüsselbein und außen ziemlich breit.

@Minimalist: Das hat ja auch keiner behauptet oder?

Ganz abgesehen davon ist ein Schluß von einem Einzelfall auf die Gesamtheit ein induktiver und falscher logischer Schritt...  

Es könnte also sehr wohl sein, dass eine OP im Allgemeinen das Arthroserisiko verringert, auch wenn das bei mir evtl nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Minimalist (6. Mai 2008)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> @Minimalist: Das hat ja auch keiner behauptet oder?


  Es wurde hier mehrfach behauptet, dass eine Operation das Arthroserisiko mindert. 



Bozopelli schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon ist ein Schluß von einem Einzelfall auf die Gesamtheit ein induktiver und falscher logischer Schritt...
> 
> Es könnte also sehr wohl sein, dass eine OP im Allgemeinen das Arthroserisiko verringert, auch wenn das bei mir evtl nicht der Fall war.



Deshalb wuerde mich ja eine Studie interessieren, die genau dieses untersucht.  Bisher habe ich aber nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (6. Mai 2008)

Minimalist schrieb:


> Es wurde hier mehrfach behauptet, dass eine Operation das Arthroserisiko mindert.
> 
> 
> 
> Deshalb wuerde mich ja eine Studie interessieren, die genau dieses untersucht.  Bisher habe ich aber nichts dazu gefunden.



Zu jeder Studie gibt´s ne Gegenstudie,wenn Du keine OP willst, dann lass es sein. Die Einstellung sollte stimmen, egal welche Behandlungsmethode gewählt wird.
Meine Äußerungen beruhen auf Erfahrungswerten, da ich den wenigsten Studien traue.

@LongJohn: sei mal nicht so spießig


----------



## Long John (6. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @LongJohn: sei mal nicht so spießig



 Ja nee, ist klar, spießig total; Tschuldigung habsch vergessen............

...............aber bei der Hochzeit will ich eingeladen werden, und die ganzen anderen Tossy´s denk ich wollen das auch. Spass muß sein


----------



## Bozopelli (6. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Meine Äußerungen beruhen auf Erfahrungswerten, da ich den wenigsten Studien traue.



Du wirst mir immer sympatischer, ich kann mich kaum noch halten, dir ein Bild von mir zu schicken  

Gemäß der Maxime: Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...  

@ Minimalist:

Sorry, das sollte Synonym für: "ICH habe das nie behauptet" stehen.

Als Einstieg gib mal folgende Suchbegriffe: Acromioclavicular joint arthritis

in Pubmed ein: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez

Vielleicht wirst du da fündig


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Mai 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Ja nee, ist klar, spießig total; Tschuldigung habsch vergessen............
> 
> ...............aber bei der Hochzeit will ich eingeladen werden, und die ganzen anderen Tossy´s denk ich wollen das auch. Spass muß sein



Jetzt aber mal ganz laangsam!
Spaß muß natürlich sein, aber nochmal zurück zum wesentlichen.
Eine Reha halte ich schon für sinnvoll, allerdings reicht oftmals auch intensive Physiotherapie aus. Hängt davon ab wie gut eine Praxis ausgestattet ist, so gerätetechnisch!
Oft werden sportliche Menschen unterfordert, das ist natürlich kontrapruduktiv!
Schönen Abend noch und immer schön fleißig üben
die Physiotante


----------



## OldSchoolMen (6. Mai 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Schön das bei dir alles fest verheilt ist, OldschoolMen. Ganz schön fette Narbe aber naja.



ich bin ja nun wirklich nicht eitel - aber man sieht die narbe mittlerweile kaum noch - leider  

mann will ja zeigen, was mann schon so alles durch hat 

übrigens: gutes tossy 3 forum --> http://www.softrock.de/forum/thw/showtopic.php?threadid=13148


----------



## Minimalist (7. Mai 2008)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Du wirst mir immer sympatischer, ich kann mich kaum noch halten, dir ein Bild von mir zu schicken
> 
> Gemäß der Maxime: Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...
> 
> ...



Pubmed hatte ich schon durchsucht, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.    Insgesamt sprechen sich die meisten Quellen im WWW gegen eine Operation bei Otto Normalverbraucher aus.  Lediglich bei Leistungssportlern in Wurfsportarten und "heavy laborer" wird eine Operation empfohlen.  Fuer ein groesseres Arthroserisiko ohne Operation habe ich keine Belege gefunden.  

Natuerlich kann man hingehen und sagen, ich brauche keine Studien, aber wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Bayer und Co. nicht auch nach diesem Prinzip handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (7. Mai 2008)

Das war doch wieder ironisch gemeint...

Nur Studien muss man immer sehr genau lesen und genau wissen um was es geht um mit den Daten und geschönten Worten etwas so beschrieben zu bekommen, das man auf den Ersten Blick nicht merkt, was man erzählt bekommt.

Kritisch sind IMMER Studien zu hinterfragen, die vom Hersteller des Studienobjekts (evtl zu Marketingzwecken) in Auftrag gegeben wurden.
z.B. Energiedrink ist viiiiieeeel besser als Apfelsaftschorle und deshalb ist der Preis gerechtfertigt, in Auftrag gegeben von Gatorade, Isostar, Powerade usw usw...

Da wäre ich Vorsichtig, zumal ich gerade in diesem Bereich eine mini Studie durchgeführt hatte, die den Drinks keine signifikant bessere Wirkung zugesprochen hat. (nicht repräsentativ, nur 5 Probanden zum Testinstrument kalibrieren)


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Mai 2008)

Minimalist schrieb:


> Pubmed hatte ich schon durchsucht, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.    Insgesamt sprechen sich die meisten Quellen im WWW gegen eine Operation bei Otto Normalverbraucher aus.  Lediglich bei Leistungssportlern in Wurfsportarten und "heavy laborer" wird eine Operation empfohlen.  Fuer ein groesseres Arthroserisiko ohne Operation habe ich keine Belege gefunden.
> 
> Natuerlich kann man hingehen und sagen, ich brauche keine Studien, aber wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Bayer und Co. nicht auch nach diesem Prinzip handeln.



Super Beispiel, gerade Bayer hat ein Medikament gegen Diabetis Typ 2 im Umlauf, welches bei Mäusen Krebs erregt hat. Wie seriös kann so ein Konzern bzw. Studie sein?
Ich bin die letzte, die Pro OP ist, aber bei jungen sportlichen Menschen befürworte ich es doch.


----------



## Minimalist (8. Mai 2008)

@Bozopelli:
Meinste wirklich, dass man Studien kritisch betrachten muss?   

@Redfraggle:
Wie ist denn herausgekommen, dass das Medikament bei Maeusen Krebs erregt?  Gab's da vielleicht eine Studie?  Und welches Medikament ist das ueberhaupt?

Edit:
@Redfraggle:
Definiere bitte mal "junge sportliche Menschen".  Bin ich mit 40 schon zu alt fuer eine Operation?  Ich fuehle mich naemlich noch ziemlich Jung.


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Mai 2008)

Minimalist schrieb:


> @Bozopelli:
> Meinste wirklich, dass man Studien kritisch betrachten muss?
> 
> @Redfraggle:
> ...



Kleiner ironischer Unterton?
ist aber völlig okay. Klar,  in einer Studie und zwar in der Versuchsreihe, in der Medis an Tieren getestet werden. Da hat Euglucon, ein sehr bekanntes Medikament, bei Mäusen Krebs erregt und ist dennoch in den Menschenversuch und dann in den Handel gekommen.
Jung heißt bei mir alles unter 60, da ich auch viel mit älteren Menschen zu tun habe, denen ich in der Regel von einer OP abrate, da auch auf konservativem Wege sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt werden und ich die ganzen Risiken einer OP vermeide; natürlich auch die postoperativen.
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## K!vin (25. Juli 2008)

hi,
hab mich vorgestern bei ner abfahrt im wald zerlegt, diagnose tossy 3. der chefarzt hat gemeint ich soll am dienstag operiert werden mit platten und drähten. jetzt ist meine frage, soll ich mir von einem anderen arzt noch eine meinung einholen. ich würde die konservative behandlung lieber machen.
ich bin 14 jahre alt, da heilt ja alles noch schneller als mit 50
was meint ihr? op oder konservativ?

hab mich durch einige seiten im internet geklickt, aber ich bin mir nicht schlüssig, da ich schnell wieder aufs rad will aber auch ne gescheite schulter wieder haben will

gruß kevin


----------



## Bozopelli (25. Juli 2008)

meine unfachmännische Meinung aus eigener Erfahrung und den Berichten anderer: Operieren

Zumindest auf die Rolle solltest du mit einer einigermassen aufrechten Haltung und nicht zuviel Gewicht auf dem Arm damit bald wieder können.

Straße oder Wald würd ich lassen, bis alles wieder drausen ist, ca 12 Wochen + 10 - 14 Tage nach OP (Schonfrist  ) denk ich mal.

Also mit 3 Monaten bis du wieder auf die Strasse kannst würd ich rechnen.

Natürlich kannst du auch früher aber wenns dich mit Metall in der Schulter nochmal zerlegt, hast du nen Eifelturm aus der Schulter gucken und die Bänder/Knochen drunter richtig kaputt....

Also ich würd mich (wieder) operieren lassen und es danach langsam aber bestimmt wieder angehen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Juli 2008)

eigtl. sollten Knochen in dem Alter nach spätestens 6 Wochen verheilt sein, frag mal nach einer neuen Methode, hab da was Munkeln hören, dass es jetzt eine gibt, wo man nur einen kleinen Schnitt bekommt und mit einer Art umgebogenen Nadeln wodurch ein Faden/Draht läuft das Schlüsselbein fixiert werden kann, das hörte sich für mich vielversprechend an da nur 2 kleine löcher ins Schlüsselbein gebohrt werden und die Narbe angeblich um einges kleiner ist...


----------



## K!vin (25. Juli 2008)

mh aber die op wird ja auch gemacht um die bänder zu nähen und das geht dann mit der methode nicht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, hol dir auf jeden Fall eine 2te Meinung ein, wenn du dem Arzt nicht ganz vertraust oder er dir nicht kompetent vorkommt erst recht


----------



## K!vin (25. Juli 2008)

ich habe mir jetzt nochmal von anderen ärzten eine meinung geholt und sie tendieren zur op, da einfach danach alles wie vorher sein soll. sind die schulterbänder nachdem sie vernäht wurden wieder so stabil wie vorher oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (25. Juli 2008)

Bänder sind an der vernähten Stelle meist stabiler als vorher, das ist nicht das Problem.
Das Problem ist, wie gut der Operierende es schafft, die Spannung auf dem Gelenk so wiederherzustellen wies vorher war udn ob bei dem Verletzungsgeschehen eine Knorpelverletzung entstanden ist, was eine spätere Athrose bedingen könnte.

Lies mal da mit dem Suchbegriff acj:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez

Da hast du ein paar Tage zu tun... Leider fast alles englisch


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2008)

Als ich in der Sportklinik war, wurde eigentlich jeder um mich rum endoskopisch operiert aber mein Tossy 3 / Rockwood V wurde mit nem normalen Schnitt durchgeführt. Ist wohl in diesem Fall nicht so einfach und die Jungs dort sind ansich recht innovativ. Die haben bei mir auch ne Mothode angewandt, in der irgendein Kunststoff verwendet wurde als Bandersatz und Bindematerial, das sich mit der Zeit selbst auflöst. Habe also keine zweite OP gebraucht. 
Ich kann es zwar nicht beurteilen, wie sich die konservative Methode so schlägt aber persönlich hätte ich ohne OP doch immer die Angst, dass eine gewisse Instabilität da ist. Die OP würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder machen. Wobei ich nach 3 Monaten noch nicht das Gefühl hatte, ich könnte jetzt ohne Weiteres im Wald rumfahren.


----------



## K!vin (26. Juli 2008)

hab am montag op vorbereitung in darmstadt, die jungs da sollen ziemlich fit sein, meine finger op hatte ich da auch schon und mit meinem schlüsselbeinbruch damals war ich da auch gut aufgehoben


----------



## wildice (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle Tossy-Geschädigten. Ich muss mich erstmal outen aber ich fahre kein MTB sondern nur ein Herren-Trekking aber ich habe nach meiner Verletzung Pfingsten Aufmerksam das ein oder andere Forum als Gast besucht und möchte mich einfach mal in ein gutes  Forum einklinken. Also Pfinsten, Fussball blöder Sturz (klarer Elfer aber nur Freistoß am Rand des Strafraumes) Schultereckgelenksprengung Tossy 3. Dienstag drauf nochmal Krankenhaus Donnerstag OP-Termin 2 Kirschner-Drähte und 2 PDS-Kordeln rein, 6 Tage Krankenhaus und nach 10 Tagen Fäden ziehen und wieder arbeiten. Heute ist das Metall entfernt worden und ich habe zeimliche Schmerzen in der Oberarmmuskulatur. Ist aber denke ich normal Zwischen den beiden OP´s jede Woche 3x Physio, was wie ich meine auf jeden Fall sein muss. Wenn man sich da nur auf sich selber verlässt, kann das nicht so gut und zeitlich recht schnell wieder besser werden. Bis gestern hatte ich eigentlich volle Beweglichkeit (bis auf den berühmten 90Grad Winkel) erlangt. Wenn der Reizschmerz von der OP-Heute weg ist geht´s dann weiter mit Physio und Muskelaufbau unter Professioneller Anleitung natürlich. Da ich sportlich und auch Handwerklich in der Freizeit sehr aktiv bin stellte sich die Frage nach einigen Forenbesuchen für mich nicht ob OP oder besser konservativ. Bis jetzt ist das Ergebnis echt super und ich würde jederzeit wieder operieren lassen. 

Ich werde euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten. Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere mit diesen Beiträgen genauso viel Anfangen wie ich es konnte. Macht einiges Leichter wenn man sich informieren kann und nicht nur auf Studien sondern auf Erfahrungen von Leidengenossen zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## Bozopelli (30. Juli 2008)

OK, dann noch ne erfahrung von mir, die dich aber nicht abschrecken soll, kann ja bei jedem anders sein:

Ich hatte nach der Metallentfernung NULL Schmerzen und auch keinen großartigen Muskelaufbau mehr nötig, das hatte ich alles zwischen den OPs dafür zur genüge *g*

Ich nehm aber mal an mit Kirschner hattest du diesen Säbelhieb Schnitt an der Schulter entlang...
Ich hatte nen Schnitt quer übers ganze Schulterblatt, wo die Platte verschraubt war.

Darin können natürlich auch Unterschiede begründet sein.


----------



## wildice (30. Juli 2008)

Ja genau den Schnitt hatte ich. Belastung aus dem Unterarm heraus war auch nicht das Problem. Der muskuläre Abbau ist im Vergleich zu einigen anderen  nicht so gravierend. Ich hatte halt vorher recht viel Kraft und die will und brauche ich wieder. Ich werde jetzt nicht mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen trainieren gehen aber ich will innerhalb der nächten 2-4 Monate wieder nahe den 100% sein. Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Lat-Zug im Studio mit meinem Therapeuten . Kommt bestimmt gut den Arm nach 8 Wochen wieder mal nach oben zu Strecken und ohne Gewichte die Stange in den Nacken zu ziehen.

Hat man mit der Platte mehr Kraft und keine Bewegungsgrenzen nach oben hin ? Ich hatte mich vor der OP informiert und im Beratungsgespräch nach der Platte gefragt (hatte mich aber eigentlich schon für die Drähte entschieden) aber der Arzt meinte man sei doch nicht bei den Barbaren  Wahrscheinlich hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Bozopelli (31. Juli 2008)

Also mir hats mal eine befreundete Ärztin so erklärt:

Die Chirurgen machen alles so, dass es möglichst kleine Narben gibt und möglichst kompliziert.

Die Orthopäden machens so, dass es auch hält *g*

Schulter über 90 Grad geht mit der Platte bedingt, Hypertrophietraining oder INK würd ich damit aber auch (zumindest am Anfang) nicht machen. Wenn man rekonvaleszent ist, sollte man halt immer etwas langsamer treten, egal was und wo...


----------



## K!vin (31. Juli 2008)

so bin jetzt ausm krankenhaus draußen
hatte die op dienstag, mir wurde ein künstliches band eingesetzt das sich nach jahren auflöst und nen kirschner-draht der nach 6-8 wochen wieder rausoperiert wird.
mit der krankengymnasti fange ich erst in 1-2 wochen an weil der arzt meint das die genähten bänder erst wieder ein bisschen zusammenheilen sollen

gruß kevin


----------



## Bozopelli (31. Juli 2008)

KG in Form von leichter Bewegungsgymnastik kann nicht schaden. Damit würde ich an deiner Stelle, natürlich unter fachmännischer Kontrolle, so früh wie möglich anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (8. August 2008)

So, bin jetzt auch dabei 

OP (wahrscheinlich die ohne Metallentnahme) am 18.08. Dann mal sehen. Tipps?


----------



## dietrichw (10. August 2008)

morph027 schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt auch dabei
> 
> OP (wahrscheinlich die ohne Metallentnahme) am 18.08. Dann mal sehen. Tipps?



1.) Möglichst schneller operieren! Mit jedem Tag verschlechtert sich das mögliche Ergebnis, hat mir damals mein Chirurg erklärt. Die gerissenen Bänder fangen an, sich zurückzubilden und sind dann nicht mehr so kontaktfreudig. Eine Woche ist wohl so die  Daumenregel für optimale Ergebnisse, zwei Wochen, die es dann wohl bei dir sind, gehen wohl auch noch so einigermaßen.

2.) Ich würde mir keine Platte einsetzen lassen, die sehr lange drin bleibt und oft Probleme macht. Andererseits aber schon eine Methode bevorzugen, bei der alles schön zuverlässig fixiert ist. Faden plus Kirschner-Drähte war zB für mich schonmal ziemlich beruhigend. Setzt aber voraus, dass du dich dann strikt an die Anweisungen hältst und nicht zu viel machst, bis nach ca. 8 Wochen die Drähte raus sind. 

3.) Generell genau erfragen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht und auch mal in das sehr informative Softrock-Forum zum Thema schauen (ist hier in dem Thread bestimmt schonmal irgendwo verlinkt.) Aber nicht bange machen lassen, da sind natürlich v.a. die, bei denen irgendwas schiefgegangen ist...

4.) Wenns mal wehtut: Novalgin hat sich für mich als das ideale Schmerzmittel erwiesen, auch wenn es viele Ärzte nicht gerne verschreiben... 

Und nur Mut, normal wird das wieder. Ich konnte nach 9 Wochen wieder vorsichtig auf glattem Asphalt Radfahren (mit ärztlichem Sturzverbot), ein paar Wochen später auch auf Schotter, Schlaglöchern etc., und dann war ich auch bald wieder im Wald, aber natürlich noch risikomeidend. Nach 7 Monaten habe ich einen eher harmlosen Abgang über den Lenker ins Gras gemacht. Resultat: Handgelenk tut bei Belastung immer noch bisschen weh, aber die Schulter hat gehalten...

Tja, dann gute Besserung!


----------



## K!vin (10. August 2008)

moin,
bin ziemlich froh, dass ich mich für op entschieden habe. op ist jetzt 2 wochen her und die binde trage ich eig auch nicht mehr. ein kleines bisschen merke ich, dass da was drinnen is was nicht reingehört aber in 4-6 wochen is es ja auch schon wieder draußen

mal ne frage an euch, ab wann seit ihr nach der draht entfernung wieder radgefahren ?

gruß kevin


----------



## Long John (10. August 2008)

Ich hatte keine Metallentfernung. Aufs Rad gestiegen bin ich nach 8 Wochen wieder, aber extrem vorsichtig eben. Meine OP war am 27.3. oder so also so 4,5 monate her und so langsam wird alles wieder normal. Freunde dich schon mal mi´t ner längeren Pause an.

Es bringt glaub ich nicht viel zu früh wieder anzufangen und sich dann wenn man unsicher ist zu maulen und alles ist für die Katz.
Gut Ding will Weile haben, dein Körper wirs dir danken.


----------



## sash73 (10. August 2008)

hallo leute

hatt egestern mega schwein gehabt.bin mit 45sachen nen schönen waldweg runter.nach ner kuppe war auf einmal ne rinne da,die da nie war.waldarbeiter holz den weg entlang gezogennaja,nur noch kurz bremsen können und ab über den lenker.abgerollt auf die rechte schulter,kopf bisl heftig aufgeschlagen,helm kaputt.dachte,jetzt ist mega was kaputtda ich an der linkes schulter scho nen toss1 habe,war mir recht bange.hatte glück,nichts mit tossy oder schlüselbeinheim und dann ins krankenhaus.habe nur,zum glück, ne prellung.seit heute merke ich auch die linke schulter und den tossy ein bischen.mußte ja viel auffangen.ist mal wieder nen komisches gefühl das zu spüren.ausser noch ein paar schürfwunden gut weggekommen.ärzte haben sich gewundert das da nicht mehr war,bei so ne geschwindigkeit.

ab morgen gehts wieder trainieren,muß gleich wieder raus aus dem kopf

sash


----------



## Deleted 33425 (10. August 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> abgerollt auf die rechte schulter,kopf bisl heftig aufgeschlagen,helm kaputt.sash



sag mal sash musst Du mir alles nachmachen??

na nochmal glück gehabt. Ich bin übrigens am Dienstag zur OP gewesen und habe mir den Schlüsselbeinbruch mit ein paar Schrauben zusammenschustern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (11. August 2008)

K!vin schrieb:


> moin,
> bin ziemlich froh, dass ich mich für op entschieden habe. op ist jetzt 2 wochen her und die binde trage ich eig auch nicht mehr. ein kleines bisschen merke ich, dass da was drinnen is was nicht reingehört aber in 4-6 wochen is es ja auch schon wieder draußen
> 
> mal ne frage an euch, ab wann seit ihr nach der draht entfernung wieder radgefahren ?
> ...



Hatte zwar keinen Draht sondern eine Hackenplatte in der Schulter und das über 3 Monate, aber nach der Platten entfernung hats auch nur 3 Tage gedauert bis ich wieder auf dem Bike gestiegen bin, zwar nur flaches ruhiges Gelände aber besser als nix, ging dann auch super schnell.

Jetzt nach knapp 2 Monaten merke ich kaum was beim biken, einzig am Wochenende beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg habe ich die Treppe bei den letzten Tourn als unangenem empfunden.
Werde für die Trans-Carpatia dann doch lieber das Fully nehmen, weil 8 Tage am Stück Hardtail, könnten dan zuviel des guten werden.

Allen Tossy´s Geschädigten gute Besserung und den anderen weiter hin viel Glück das ihr drum her rum kommt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## osarias (20. August 2008)

Was sind jetzt genau die symthome einer solchen "Gelenkssprengung"? Mir tut seit einem Sturz die rechte Schulter wenn ich versuche den Oberarm über Brusthöhe zu bringen ziemlich weh, ich kann ihn praktisch nicht höher heben. Könnte das so eine ähnlich Verletztung sein ober waren eure Symthome viel schlimmer? Sonst kann ich eigentlich alles machen, zwickt halt ab und an mal ein bischen!!


----------



## kolben (20. August 2008)

^^  naja, einfach mal zum arzt gehen. Aber bei normalerweise merkt man das schon ob da was kaputt ist,die machen dann normalerweise ein Belastungsröntgen mit 5 kilo in der hand oder sowas. Bei mir ist das schlüsselbein um ein paar cm hochgekommen da ja keine Verbindung zur Schulter mehr da war.Wie das aber is wenn z.b. nur die Bänder gelitten haben weiß ich auch net.....


----------



## K!vin (20. August 2008)

so in nem monat kommt der scheiß bei mir wieder raus, bin inzwischen schon einbisschen joggen.


----------



## Nightmare1985 (3. September 2008)

hi leute! ich habe eine ac gelenksprengung tossy 2! operation ja/ nein?


----------



## K!vin (3. September 2008)

tossy 2 wird meist nicht operiert wobei mir mein arzt gesagt hat er würde auch bei tossy 2 operieren. aber das bisschen wie das schlüsselbein rausguckt macht ja nicht viel aus


----------



## dietrichw (5. September 2008)

Nightmare1985 schrieb:


> hi leute! ich habe eine ac gelenksprengung tossy 2! operation ja/ nein?



Warst du schon bei einem qualifizierten Schulterspezialisten? Bei mir war die erste Diagnose Tossy I, dann beim nächsten Tossy II, erst der Spezialist hat Tossy III diagnostiziert. Wobei ich bei dem eigentlich war, weil ich mich auch beim IIer fragte, ob ne OP nicht mehr Chancen als Risiken bietet.  In Österreich wird so was wohl idR operiert. Nach meiner Erfahrung mit der Tossy III-OP würde ich für mich persönlich um so mehr auch bei II zu einer OP tendieren, aber nur bei einem wirklich guten Spezialisten in einer guten Klinik. Und natürlich nach individueller Betrachtung des Falls etc. Aber auch dafür brauchst du jemanden, der sich damit wirklich auskennt und gewillt ist, sich mit dir individuell auseinanderzusetzen. In unserem Gesundheitssystem wohl kaum zu haben...

Tossy wird übrigens oft unterdiagnostiziert, wie ich zwischenzeitlich von einem Radiologen im Bekanntenkreis erfuhr...

So oder so - gute Besserung!


----------



## Long John (5. September 2008)

Nightmare1985 schrieb:


> hi leute! ich habe eine ac gelenksprengung tossy 2! operation ja/ nein?



Die Entscheidung musst du letztenendes immer selber treffen. Sei dir der Risiken einer OP immer stets bewußt. Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist. Aber ich glaube das wenn man noch jünger ist, es besser zusammenwächst als wenn man schon älter ist. 

Ich glaube auch das bei Tossy 2 ja nach ein Band hält und evtl. auch nur ein Band angerissen ist. Sollte es wirklich tossy 2 sein und du entscheidest dich für die OP wird der Heilungsprozeß mit sicherheit länger dauern. Und dann gibts ja auch noch die unterschiedlichen OP-Methoden. Ließ Dir den Thread mal gut durch bevor du irgendwelche Entscheidungen triffst.

Gute Besserung


----------



## morph027 (28. September 2008)

Hi!

Also, meine OP ist jetzt 6 Wochen her, der Unfall 8. Saß heut das erste Mal wieder aufm Bike und hab mich vorm Haus paar Meter die Straße hoch und runter getraut  Also straßentauglich ist meine Schulter wieder. Aber mein Chirurg, die Physiotante und ich sind auch jedes Mal mit dem Fortschritt absolut zufrieden. Jetzt muss die Kraft in den Bereichen 90°+ noch rein, dann kann die neue Saison losgehen ^^


----------



## K!vin (28. September 2008)

Hi leute!
ich brauch da mal euren Rat, un zwar ist meine Tossy 3 Verletzung jetzt 10 wochen her. Der K-Draht kam vor 2 wochen raus und die fäden wurden auch schon wieder gezogen. 
Jetzt meint mein Arzt ich kann im Dezember erst wieder richtig Sport machen mit belasten unso. Normal auf der Straße fahr ich jetzt schon.
Nur kommt mit das vom Arzt bisschen lang vor mit der Schonzeit, das wären ja 4 1/2 Monate.
Was meint ihr oder wann seit ihr wieder gefahren ?

Wär über paar antworten sehr dankbar 
gruß kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2008)

Also für mich kann ich sagen, dass ich mir wirklich Zeit gelassen hab. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die OP hatte, in der biologisch abbaubare Fäden verwendet wurden und ich deshalb nicht weiß, ob ein größeres Instabilitätsgefühl vorhanden war, hab ich mir wirklich viel Zeit gelassen, bis ich wieder etwas praktiziert habe, das Sport genannt werden kann. Mir persönlich war einfach das Risiko zu groß, dass ich wieder in diese nicht bis 90° Phase komme. Zwar bin ich mal mit dem Rad auf ner Straße gefahren aber schon beim "dropen" über einen Bordstein hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es nicht das ist, was meine Schulter will. 

Um meien Meinung zusammen zu fassen: Mach nichts, was sich "merkwürdig" anfühlt und ich persönlich würde lieber auf meinen Arzt hören und 1 oder 2 Monate auf den Sport zu verzichten als nochmal eine KG respektiv OP zu haben. Im Idealfall geht nichts schief aber ich wurde durch die Krankenphase genug abgeschräckt.


----------



## dietrichw (30. September 2008)

Üblicherweise (s.Zb. das Softrock-Forum) gilt die Schulter erst nach 6-12 Monaten (die Ansichten variieren hier) als wieder voll belastbar, so dass z.B. bei einem weiteren Sturz, den eine gesunde Schulter noch ausgehalten hätte, nichts wieder kaputt geht. Das ist bitter z.B. für Kampfsportler. 

Für uns Biker heisst das, das Risiko abzuwägen und so zu fahren, dass praktisch nix passieren kann. Gar nicht biken ist natürlich das sicherste, wenn man's aushält... Ich bin eine Woche nach der Nagelentfernung mit Zustimmung des Operateurs wieder aufs Bike gestiegen, aber nur auf glattem Teer. Erst nach ein paar Wochen habe ich die Grenzen langsam ausgeweitet, aber immer ganz risikomeidend. Das ist zum Glück gutgegangen. Nach sieben Monaten habe ich dann zum ersten Mal wieder die Sturzfestigkeit getestet (langsam kopfüber ins Gras), dieser Test verlief vollkommen zufriedenstellend.


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (30. September 2008)

Bei mir stand die 2. OP (Entfernung der Metalldrähte nach Vernagelung) nach ca. 7 Wochen an und dann kamen 36 Reha-Termine. Alles in allem sind das schon ein wenig mehr als 6 Monate.
Das erste Mal auf dem Rad habe ich m. E. auch so nach ca. 1/2 Jahr gesessen.
Ich bin dann weiter privat ins Fitnessstudio gegangen und würde aus heutiger Sicht sagen, lass Dir Zeit. Ich denke auch, dass leichter Sport, je nach OP relativ schnell wieder möglich sein kann, aber die volle Belastberkeit erst nach ca. 1 Jahr wieder vorhanden ist.
Dass, was nach solch einem Unfall die ganze Schulter wieder zusammenhält ist doch nur das Narbengewebe im Inneren und das sollte auch nicht zu früh übermäßig beansprucht werden.
Aber nicht unterkriegen lassen. Irgendwann ist alles wieder i. O..

Greetz


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen die Sprengung bei einem Marathon-Rennen-Sturz in der linken Schulter zugezogen.
Der Arzt in der Uni-Klinik MA., hat mir gesagt, dass es mit dem 2. Verletzungsgrad nicht operiert werden müsste.

Bin jetzt fast wieder Schmerzfrei
Der Bewegungsradius (ohne Belastung) ist noch nicht ganz da (ca. 80%).
Unter Belastung habe ich noch leichte Schmerzen.

Ich habe im Web jetzt schon einiges darüber gelesen und es sind recht heufige kontroverse Aussagen von Ärzten.

Würdet Ihr Euch wieder operieren lassen?
Was sind Eure Erfahrungen aus der OP?
Wo habt Ihr Euch operieren lassen?

Danke für Eurer feedback


----------



## dietrichw (4. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist die Tossy III jetzt über 9 Monate her, und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis der OP bisher extrem zufrieden. Arm ist eigentlich voll nutzbar, zum Biken sowieso, schwere Sachen muss ich aber eh nicht damit machen. Die Beweglichkeit hat sich in den letzten 3 Monaten erstaunlicherweise auch ohne weitere Physio deutlich gebessert, es fehlen nur noch ganz wenige Zentimeter im Vgl. zur gesunden Seite beim "Rücken kratzen"...

Ein befreundeter Physiotherapeut war auch sehr angetan von der Leistung des Operateurs, wie sie sich jetzt darstellt.

Das Kunstwerk stammt von Dr. Klonz aus der ATOS-Klinik in Heidelberg. Verwendet wurden zwei K-Drähte zur axialen Fixierung und zusätzlich eine Fadenschlinge mit Knochenanker zur längerfristigen Stabilisierung. Auf der Webseite der ATOS-Klinik findest du die OP-Technik genau beschrieben. Habe allerdings einem resorbierbaren Knochenanker gewählt, weil mir die Vorstellung, dauerhaft Metall im Körper zu haben, nicht gefiel. Ist wohl auch dann so ne Sache mit Wetterfühligkeit etc.

Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Long John (4. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir ist die OP jetzt auch 6 Monate her, so langsam aufs Rad gestiegen bin ich so nach 8 -10 Wochen mit einem schon mulmigen und wackligen Gefühl. Operiert wurde in Leipzig im Krankenhaus St. Elisabeth mittels Tight Rope Augmentation oder so ähnlich. 

Bei mir bleibt das Metall (Titan) im Körper, also da muss nichts raus wenns mich nicht stört. Bisher stört auch nichts. 
Fahren tu ich mittlerweile wieder wie früher und teilweise noch besser. Man tastet sich eben langsamer aber auch konsequenter an schwieriger Sachen ran. So ist das bei mir jedenfalls. Es hat mich mittlerweile auch mal wieder 2-3 mal gelegt, aber es hat alles gehalten. Ein Schreck ist bei einem Sturz zwar immer dabei. 
Aber so ein Tossy kann ja auch bei ganz harmlosen Sachen geschehen, da muss man gar nicht kranke Sachen im Sport machen.

Ich bin im nachhinein mit der OP zufrieden und denke das ich damals die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe auch wenn der Heilungsprozeß relativ lange gedauert hat. 
Ob ich mich bei ähnlicher Verletzung nochmal operieren lassen würde kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Ich hoffe das mir so etwas nicht noch einmal passiert.

Gruß und Gute Besserung an alle Tossy´Geschädigten. Alles Wird Gut.


----------



## Back2Roots (8. Oktober 2008)

Leider hat es auch mich erwischt und bin stolzer Träger von einer Tossy 3 Verletzung.
Wie schon oft gelesen, war es auch bei mir ein halber Salto über das Bike.
Mit Absprache von 2 erfahrenen Ärzte kamen wir zum Schluss, dass ich mich für eine alternative Methode entscheiden soll (Tape, Physio). Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob eine Op nicht die bessere Variante wäre, denn die Erfolgschancen stehen ja bei 60%.

Wie seht ihr das so mit den 2 Varianten: OP oder Alternativ?

Mein Arzt würde auf jeden Fall, so ein Ankersystem verwenden (mit Plättchen und Schnur, benötigt nur eine Operation)

Oder wisst ihr bei welcher Op eher Langzeitschäden zu erwarten sind?

Bin froh um jede Rückmeldung

LG
Sämi


----------



## Long John (8. Oktober 2008)

hy Sämi, also die OP ist sicher langfristig die bessere Lösung, vermutlich. Das sagen jedenfalls die meisten. Wenn man nur 1x operieren muss ist es dann wohl noch besser, weil nix wieder raus muss. Außerdem je weniger OP destso besser weil op ja immer Risiken in sich tragen, aber woher soll man wissen das man nun gerade der eine unter den 1000 ist bei dem was vorkommt. Man kann auch vom Auto überfahren werden wenn ,man über die Strasse geht usw....... bla bla.

Ich denk der Erfolg der Behandlungsmethode ist auch immer mit entscheidend wie alt man ist und was man noch vorhat im Leben. 
Leg dich unters Messer und mach 3 Monate Pause, so wie alle Tossy Geschädigten hier. Das bringt denk ich mal langfristig mehr. 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Back2Roots (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo LJ

Mich hätte eben noch sehr gerne interessiert, wie es mit einer OP aussieht so nach 5 Jahren, ob da gegen 100 % Körperfunktion wieder eintritt oder sich schon Arthrose langsam zeigt.

Ich hatte erst vor 3 Tagen meine Tossy 3 Verletzung zugeholt und kann mein Arm schon recht gut wieder bewegen, ausser gegen vorn geht es nur bis Brusthöhe.

Ebenfalls knackt es in der Schulter bei den ganzen Bewegungen. Ist das eigentlich normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietrichw (9. Oktober 2008)

Back2Roots schrieb:


> Hallo LJ
> 
> Mich hätte eben noch sehr gerne interessiert, wie es mit einer OP aussieht so nach 5 Jahren, ob da gegen 100 % Körperfunktion wieder eintritt oder sich schon Arthrose langsam zeigt.
> 
> ...



Also, bei mir ging mit dem Arm gar nix mehr, den konnte ich aus eigener Kraft keine 5 Grad in irgendeine Richtung bringen, auch nicht mit "Zähne zusammenbeissen". War einfach ausgeschaltet. Insofern kann ich dich schon verstehen, wenn du nicht operieren willst. Dass es knackt, ist nach so was ziemlich normal. 

Da viele der heute eingesetzten OP-Methoden ziemlich neu sind, kann man wohl nicht zuverlässig sagen, was es auf lange Frist bringt. Wüsste ich z.B. auch gerne. 

Was nach Meinung eines befreundeten Physiotherapeuten noch für die OP spricht: Zwar lässt sich konservativ durch gezielte Physio jetzt erstmal ein guter Erfolg erzielen, aber das bedeutet nur, dass andere Muskeln jetzt die Aufgaben der zerstörten Bänder etc. übernehmen. Aber du wirst älter und dann wird es für die immer schwerer, das noch genauso gut zu leisten. Wenn du nochmal so stürzt, ist auch klar, dass diese Strukturen dann die Energie aufnehmen müssen und auch noch kaputt gehen können. 

Andersrum, was sind die Risiken einer OP? Für gesunde, fitte, halbwegs junge Menschen ist das Narkoserisiko bei fähigen Anästhesisten auf dem Niveau der Autofahrt in die Klinik. Also praktisch zu vernachlässigen. Der Eingriff selbst ist nicht kompliziert, es gibt da in der Gegend nicht viel Lebenswichtiges, was der Operateur aus Versehen kaputt machen könnte, sofern er bei klarem Verstand ist. Die Gefahr einer Schädigung der Armnerven, die gelegentlich erwähnt wird, ist wohl (wiederum bei fähigem Operateur) auch eher theoretisch als praktisch gegeben. Die in der Literatur beschriebenen gelegentlichen Komplikationen durch Wundinfektionen und Entzündungen sind zwar ärgerlich, aber selbst die haben nur die Heilung verzögert und nicht viel am endgültigen Ergebnis der OP geändert. Natürlich heisst das nicht, dass es gar kein Restrisiko gibt, nur erscheint es mir vergleichsweise gering. Blinddarm- oder Mandel-OP ist z.B. viel gefährlicher.

Noch ein Argument: Neben dem eigentlichen Tossy kann bei dem Sturz noch mehr kaputt gegangen sein, z.B. an-/abgerissene Muskeln o.ä. Bei der OP wird das auffallen und mit geflickt werden. Bei mir war's z.B. so.


Das schlimmste an der OP ist eigentlich der Stress direkt vorher. Hinterher, wenn du wieder aufwachst, ist dafür alles gleich viel besser. Und von dem Zwischendrin kriegst du ja zum Glück nix mit...

Letztlich musst du das natürlich für dich entscheiden. Im Zweifel geh' halt nochmal zu einem anderen Arzt, am besten einem ausgewiesenen Schulterspezialisten in einer renommierten Klinik. Ich war vorher auch bei zwei "erfahrenen" Ärzten, die haben aber nicht mal korrekt diagnostiziert...

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## K!vin (9. Oktober 2008)

halli hallo,
meine tossy 3 verletzung ist jetzt 11 wochen her un die drähte kamen vor 3 wochen raus. hat es sinn jetzt nochmal krankengymnastik zu machen?
habe keine schmerzen und fahre auch mitm rad wieder auf der straße


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Pack2Roots,

seit meinem Sturz sind es jetzt 18 Tage verganen
Wie ich weiter oben schon kurz berichtete, wurde in der Uni- Klinik MA
*"Rockwood I-II"* diagnostiziert.
Der Artz dort hat mir von einer OP abgeraten.
Jetzt bin ich bei einem Unfall-Chirugen/Sportmediziner, etc.
Der hat am letzten Mo. nochmal ein Ultraschall und Belastungstest gemacht.
Der Bewegungsradius meines Arms liegt derzeit > 80%.
Das sagt auch meine Physio
Mit Belastungstests ist Sie auch zufrieden

Die beiden haben mir übrigens auch von einer OP abgeraten!

Aber das ist letztedlich jedem seine Entscheidung und von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich zu bewerten

Fazit: Da es laut meiner Interner Suche noch keine langzeit Ergebnisse gibt, ist es schwer zu entscheiden


Ein Kumpel von ist das vor 5 Jahren passiert und der hat sich nicht operieren lassen. Er hat es nicht bereut!

Schwer, schwer


----------



## limabiker (9. Oktober 2008)

Sag mal Albert, kennst Du eigentlich die www.melibokus-biker.de?
Falls nein, schau da mal rein.
Gruß Manfred


----------



## pseudosportler (9. Oktober 2008)

Unfall am 24.02.2008 , folge AC Sprengung Tossy 3.
OP am 29.02.2009 , Hackenplatte wurde eingesetzt
2 X 6 Krankengymnastik bekommen
nach ca. 3 Wochen auf Rolle gefahren
nach ca. 4-5 Wochen mit den Freerider über Straße gerollt, wegen der angenehmen Geometrie den Freerider
dann langsam immer gesteigert, die länge und das Gelände
am 13.06.2008 OP entfernung der Hackenplatte
1 x 6 Krankengymnastik bekommen
Schlüßelbein stand nicht hoch
nach 6 Tagen angefangen zu Biken
langsam gesteigert
nach ca.2 Monaten Trans Carpatia mit gefahren und dort auf den schiebe Passagen probleme mit der Schulter bekommen
seit dem steht das Schlüßelbein ca. 1-2 cm hoch und das Gelenk knackt bei bewegung, überkopf arbeiten geht nur unter Schmerzen
wen ich morgens wach werde und auf der Schulter liege habe ich den ganzen Tag was davon

So das mal mein Tossy 3 erlebniss, würde mich Heute nicht mehr unters Messer legen aber mir hatten 3 Ärzte dazu geraten.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (10. Oktober 2008)

limabiker schrieb:


> Sag mal Albert, kennst Du eigentlich die www.melibokus-biker.de?
> Falls nein, schau da mal rein.
> Gruß Manfred




Hallo Manfred,

die Webseite von denen kenne ich
Warum eingentlich

Habe bei denen im Forum nichts über dieses Theme gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Back2Roots (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Bin ein wenig aus dem Tief herausgekommen, nachdem ich mit Freunden über meine Verletzung gesprochen habe. Tat wirklich gut. Aussedem konnte ich dazu ein, zwei Bierchen trinken die anstatt wie geplant die OP zu machen.

Na ja, aber wie kam es überhaupt soweit;

Sonntag Spätnachmittag 05. 10.2008, super Herbstwetter, ich schnappte mir mein Bike, hoch in den Wald und dann einen super Trail runter. Vor mir eine Schanze, die musste ich einfach nehmen. Leider hatte ich zu fest Vorlage und sank mit der Gabel so richtig tief ein. Irgendwie machte ich dann einen halben Salto und fiel voll auf den Kopf und Schulter (Helm sei Dank ist nichts Schlimmeres passiert). Danach musste ich mich aber gleich hinlegen um die ersten Schmerzen auszuhalten. Erst beim aufstehen merkte ich, "auh ******** da schaut was raus aus der schulter). Nahm schnell das Bike und ging bis zur Strasse, den Rest versuchte ich so gut wie möglich zu fahren.

2h später war ich auch schon im Kt. Spital Luzern.
Der anwesende Dr.  meinte ein Bagatellenunfall (zu 90 %Tossy 3), halbsoschlimm, er selber habe so ziemlich das Gleiche. Er hätte sich nie operieren lassen deswegen und ich sollte es ebenfalls lassen. Er kann auch Holz hacken und fühlt sich überhaupt nicht eingeschränkt. Es gebe wenige Situationen bei denen die Schulter sich mit der Zeit meldet, so etwa bei langem Kopf aufstützen beim TV gucken.

Ok, aber wäre eine OP nicht die bessere Entscheidung? und der Arzt gab mir 1 Tag Bedenkzeit.

Ich entschloss mich trotzdem für eine OP und begab mich am Mittwoch 08. 10 2008 ins Kt. Spital Luzern. Ein weiterer Orthop. Arzt kam und riet mir von einer OP ab (zu wenig Langzeiterfahrung, nur Kosmetik etc.)
Klartext: OP bringt nichts.

Da der OP Termin erst Morgen anstand riet mir der Arzt das ganze nochmals zu überlegen.

Ich war ziemlich verunsichertüber die gleiche Meinung der Ärzte. Da ich aber mein Arm ziemlich gut bewegen konnte und nur bei Bewegungen über die Brust starke Schmerzen hatte, wollte och nochmals bis Morgen abwägen.

Am Morgen kam dann die Anästhesie und wollte mir für die OP einen Blocker geben. Ich sagte Ihnen dann gleich, sie sollen nochmals den Arzt holen. Der Arzt kam, wieder ein Anderer, ein Oberarzt, er sagte das Gleiche wie die anderen Ärzte und malte richtiggehend den Teufel an die Wand, so dass ich mich im letzten Moment umentschied und nun halt mit Tape und Physio das ganze versuche zu heilen.

War eine schwierige Entscheidung!!!!

Aber da war ich gegen 4 Ärztemeinungen.

Nun aber Schluss, werde mich in ein paar Wochen nochmals melden.

Apropo Heilung; Meine Physiotherapeutin sagte mir, ich solle Arnikakügelchen nehmen, nütze super. Ich jedenfalls werde mir gleich heute welche besorgen, denn ich glaube an solche Sachen.

Bis bald
Sämi


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sämi,

da hat es Dich wohl auch erwischt

Ich bin mit dem Heilungsprozess bei mir absolut zufrieden
Meine Beckenprellung macht mir mehr zu schaffen als die Schulter
Wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung


----------



## Back2Roots (10. Oktober 2008)

Noch was vergessen....

....mein Freund, mit welchem ich gesprochen habe, sagte:

Im Fitnesscenter, in dem er arbeitet, gab es auch ein Supersportler mit dieser verletzung. War ebenfalls am Boden und wollte den Sport bereits aufgeben. Merkte aber, dass er trotzdem mit Training wieder weit kommen würde und spürt heute nicht mehr viel von der Verletzung.

Nur so ein Beispiel, wie auch immer lasst den Kopf nicht hängen wir sind bereits eine riesen Gemeinschaft und ich habe jetzt halt anstatt ein Tatoo mit einem Bike drauf eine etwas andere Bike-Verbundenheit.

Salu
Sämi


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Oktober 2008)

ambitionierten fahrer treffen offensichtlich immer noch Tossi. mein T3 ist vor 8 jahren direkt mit hakenplatte rein/raus operiert worden. bislang keine beschwerden und bald starte ich bei den senilen III.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ihr Tossy/Rockwood Opfer!

Kurzer Gesundheitszwischen- Stand bei mir.
Wie schon einmal erwähnt ist mein Sturz am 21.09.08 passiert. Für all die den Titel nicht ganz so verfolgen.
Bei mir ist es die lk. Schulter mit Rockwood 1-2.

So nun zu meinem Gesundheitsverlauf.
Ich bekomme seit rd. 2 Wochen Physio.
Der behandelte Artz, sowie die Physio und ich natürlich, sind mit dem Heilungsstadium/verlauf sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe im Moment einen Bewegungsradius von ca. 90 % belastungsfrei und ca. 70 % unter Belastung.
Das ist super
Ich mache noch zusätzlich zu hause Gymnastik

Die Beckenprellung ist fast auskuriert

*Fazit für mich: Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht operiert worden bin*

Hatte mir auch alle zuständigen abgeraten.

Ist aber wohl von Fall zu Fall zu entscheiden

Das mal als zwischen Stand.

Wünsche allen betroffenen noch eine gute Genesung


----------



## K!vin (27. Oktober 2008)

hallo, meine tossy 3 verletzung ist jetzt ziemlich genau 3 monate her und nach der op und drahtentfernung ging es stätig gut berg auf!
ich möchte so langsam anfangen meine muskeln wieder zu trainieren/ aufzubauen, habe aber keine ahnung wie ich rangehen soll da ich sie auch nicht überstrapazieren will.
wie habt ihr wieder angefangen ?

gruß kevin


----------



## dietrichw (27. Oktober 2008)

Hast du Physiotherapie verschrieben bekommen? Physiotherapeuten sind für die "Reha" m.E. die besten Trainer. Natürlich sollte es jemand sein, der nicht nur formal den Abschluss hat, sondern auch intelligent und engagiert ist. In manchen Fitness-Studios sind auch Physiotherapeuten als Trainer tätig.

Nach drei Monaten gibt es schon noch Sachen, die man nicht machen sollte, sagen zumindest Ärzte. Also lieber jemanden fragen, der sich mit diesen Verletzungen auskennt!

Ich wünsch' dir weiter so gute Besserung!


----------



## Winky (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

eine Frage, habt ihr nach der OP eine Reha verschrieben bekommen, oder reicht normale Krankengymnastik aus?????


----------



## morph027 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte "nur" KG, 3x6 Termine, werd die Woche fertig und bin hochzufrieden. Physiotherapeutin und Chirurg sehen in mir den Musterpatienten  Hatte nie Probleme, immer schön Stück für Stück aufgebaut. Jetzt hat die Gute mir noch paar Übungen gezeit, die ich auch ohne Fitnessstudio daheim mache, kräftigt Schulter und Rücken nochmal gezielt. Gute Besserung!


----------



## osarias (4. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit über meinen Sturz geschrieben. 
Die momentane Aussage ist, das mir die lange Bizepssehne etwas angerissen, ausgefranzt,..., ist.
Nun lasse ich mich diesen Freitag per Endoskopie operieren. Es wird nach Schadensfall verfahren. Ist die Sehne weniger als 1/3 Kaputt wird sie "geglättet" das sie nicht mehr im Knochenkanal reibt. Ist die Beschädigung größer wird die Sehne zusätzlich am "Anwachspunkt" an der Schulter mittels eines kleinen Schraubankers verschraubt und vernäht. (Hoffentlich nicht, d.h. 8 Wochen nix machen,...)

Naja mal abwarten was es wird,...., gut ist aber das es bei uns im Krankenhaus einen bekannten Schulterchirugen gibt. 

Gruß osarias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scramble (8. November 2008)

OP nach Rockwood V am 11.09.2008
Nach OP 20 X KG . Max. Bewegung bis 90°. Jetzt mache ich 2-3 mal pro Woche eine ambulante Reha. Mache gute Fortschritte und kann den Arm nach oben schon über 190° strecken. Über Kopf bis zur Schulter: Aussenrotation braucht noch ein paar Tage. War schon wieder mit Stöcken auf dem Berg. Mit Biken warte ich noch. Will aber spätestens an Weihnachten auf Skiern stehen.
Verdanke ich sicherlich einer gelungenen OP und konsequenter KG und Reha wenn es klappt.


----------



## Manfredus (15. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs!
Bin leider im Wald an einer Kette hängen geblieben mit dem Bike, bin dann wie im Film über den Lenker und mein Bike ist an der Kette hängen geblieben.Habe auch an der linken Schulter Rockwood V der mit einem Draht gesichert wurde. Er kommt am 26.11.raus, kann mir mal einer sagen wie die das machen, mein Arzt meinte die machen nur ne leichte Beteubung und ziehen den dann raus. Wird das schmerzhaft, wie war es bei euch?
Hoffe das ich auch bald wieder Arbeiten und Biken kann.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. November 2008)

Manfredus schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Bin leider im Wald an einer Kette hängen geblieben mit dem Bike, bin dann wie im Film über den Lenker und mein Bike ist an der Kette hängen geblieben.Habe auch an der linken Schulter Rockwood V der mit einem Draht gesichert wurde. Er kommt am 26.11.raus, kann mir mal einer sagen wie die das machen, mein Arzt meinte die machen nur ne leichte Beteubung und ziehen den dann raus. Wird das schmerzhaft, wie war es bei euch?
> Hoffe das ich auch bald wieder Arbeiten und Biken kann.
> Gruß
> Jens



hatte nen drhat im handgelenk, die machen nen kleinen schnitt, nehmen ne spitz oder kombizange, halten den knochen wo das ding drin steckt von außen gut fest und ziehen es raus, tut bei richtiger beteubung weniger weh als ne bohrung beim zanarzt  und man kann zugucken


----------



## Manfredus (15. November 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> hatte nen drhat im handgelenk, die machen nen kleinen schnitt, nehmen ne spitz oder kombizange, halten den knochen wo das ding drin steckt von außen gut fest und ziehen es raus, tut bei richtiger beteubung weniger weh als ne bohrung beim zanarzt  und man kann zugucken




Na dann will ich mal hoffen das es in der Schulter nicht anders ist. Danke


----------



## Benavente (23. April 2009)

Moin, moin, eure Beiträgemachen ja richtig Hoffnung. Bin vor 2 Tagen beim Dirt in den Landehügel geballert. Nu hab ich Tossy 2-3 links. Genaue Diagnose gibt es erst am Montag, da der Akutschmerz noch zu stark ist, um die Belastungsaufnahmen im Röntgen zu machen. Sollte es nur Tossy 2 sein, bekomme ich nen Tapeverband, der die Clavicula (Schlüsselbein) runterdrücken soll. Weiß jemand, wie so ein Verband aussieht, bzw. angelegt wird?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. April 2009)

Hi,

willkommen im Club

Ich hatte Rockwood 3 (lks.), dass mit Tossy 2 zu vergleichen ist.
Ich hatte "nur" einen Stützschlinge, damit der Arm ruhig bleibt.

Was das runterdrücken des Schl. bringen soll, verstehe ich nicht
Mein Chiruge in der Uniklink MA., hat mir gesagt, dass die Bänder nicht mehr so zusammen wachsen, wie sie sollen, trotz runterdrücken.
Aber so ist es, 5 Ärzte, 5 versch. Diagnosen

Das war im Sep. 08.
Ich hatte rd. 3 Monate aussetzen müssen. Nun fahre ich wieder Marathon-Rennen.
Ich habe nur bei extremer Überkopfbelastung leichte Probleme.

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung

Um deine Frage noch zu beantworten: Nein, ich weis nicht wie so ein Verband aussieht.
Einfach mal googeln

Da habe ich auch viel darüber gefunden und gelesen.


----------



## Winky (27. April 2009)

Benavente schrieb:


> Moin, moin, eure Beiträgemachen ja richtig Hoffnung. Bin vor 2 Tagen beim Dirt in den Landehügel geballert. Nu hab ich Tossy 2-3 links. Genaue Diagnose gibt es erst am Montag, da der Akutschmerz noch zu stark ist, um die Belastungsaufnahmen im Röntgen zu machen. Sollte es nur Tossy 2 sein, bekomme ich nen Tapeverband, der die Clavicula (Schlüsselbein) runterdrücken soll. Weiß jemand, wie so ein Verband aussieht, bzw. angelegt wird?



Hallo Benavente,

gibt es was neues, halte uns mal bitte auf den laufenden.
Ich hatte vor 5 Monaten die gleiche Diagnose, und würde gern sehen wie bei dir die weitere Versorgung laüft.


----------



## Benavente (27. April 2009)

So, wieder @ Home. Diagnose Tossy 3 (Rockwood III). Da das Schlüsselbein aber nicht so extrem hochstand, kontte ich wählen. Mein Arzt war für OP (Hakenplatte) ich für Tapen. Nach Rücksprache mit nem Sportarzt habe ich mich für Tapen entschieden. Schnelle Heilung und bei sachgemäßer Physiotherapie und nicht zu hoher Belastung der Schulter (keine 90° Bewegungen oder Überkopfarbeiten) keine oder kaum Einschränkungen im Bewegungsapparat.
Selbst die OP kann keine 100%ige Garantie für Beschwerdefreiheit geben.

Wenn richtig getapt, kann, außer einem leichten Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins im Bereich des AC-Gelenkes, auch eine 100%ige Heilung erfolgen.

Bleibt jetzt die Zukunft abzuwarten...


----------



## pseudosportler (27. April 2009)

Denke mal das es die richtige Entscheidung war, ich habe mich letztes Jahr zu na OP, mit Hackenplatte, überreden lassen, war bei 3 Ärzten.
Habe jetzt immer noch Probleme und einen ca. 1 cm Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins, beim Biken gehts halb Wegs, nur Überkopf arbeiten sind aua.
Wen ich mal beim schlafen falsch gelegen habe, habe ich die ganze Woche was davon, beim tragen schwerer Sachen oder auf der Arbeit ne Mutter mit 46mm Schlüsselweite mit Schlagschlüssel und 5kg Bleihammer auf oder zu ist kein Problem.
Würde dir aber raten den Anweisungen der Ärzte was die Bewegung und Belastung angeht folge zu leisten, auch spätere Krankengymnastik ernst zu nehmen.

Wünsche allen geschädigten gute Besserung.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (27. April 2009)

hallo leute, 
ich war letztes jahr auch ziemlich aktiv hier in diesem thread, da ich im juli mit 14 jahren auch tossy 3 diagnose hatte. habe mich operieren lassen mit einem draht der am schulterblatt befestigt war und das schlüsselbein runtergedrückt hat. das kam alles nach 8 wochen raus und jetzt ein dreiviertel jahr später geht bei mir alles wieder sehr gut ohne probleme. beim radfahren läuft auch alles so gut wie vorher, nur das der kopf nicht mehr so scharf auch krasse sprünge ist

allen anderen tossys wünsche ich auch eine gute genesung


----------



## Winky (28. April 2009)

Benavente schrieb:


> So, wieder @ Home. Diagnose Tossy 3 (Rockwood III). Da das Schlüsselbein aber nicht so extrem hochstand, kontte ich wählen. Mein Arzt war für OP (Hakenplatte) ich für Tapen. Nach Rücksprache mit nem Sportarzt habe ich mich für Tapen entschieden. Schnelle Heilung und bei sachgemäßer Physiotherapie und nicht zu hoher Belastung der Schulter (keine 90° Bewegungen oder Überkopfarbeiten) keine oder kaum Einschränkungen im Bewegungsapparat.
> Selbst die OP kann keine 100%ige Garantie für Beschwerdefreiheit geben.
> 
> Wenn richtig getapt, kann, außer einem leichten Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins im Bereich des AC-Gelenkes, auch eine 100%ige Heilung erfolgen.
> ...





Hi,

ich frage mich nur wie tapt man dieses, das Schlüsselbein muß ja nach unten gedrückt werden, und das auf längere Zeit.
Wurde dir schon mitgeteilt wie lange du den Vereband tragen mußt.
Löst der sich nicht nach einiger Zeit (duschen), und wird er mal gewechselt?


----------



## Benavente (28. April 2009)

Direkt über den Hochstand, also über den Schlüsselbeiansatz-AC-Gelenk werden Tapes gedrückt. 





Muss alle 2-3 Tage zum Wechseln, da es immer straffer gemacht wird. Halt 1-2x Duschen aus. Tragedauer ca. 4-6 Wochen, dann sollten die Bänder weitestgehend vernarbt sein.


----------



## Winky (29. April 2009)

@ Benavente,

wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit dem Verband, denke deine Entscheidung war richtig.
Bei mir stellte sich der Hochstand nach OP und 10 Wochen Verdrahtung wieder ein. Hat also nichts gebracht.


----------



## Benavente (29. April 2009)

Bei den Amis wird bei dieser Verletzung nur so behandelt. Und die Eishockeyspieler sind meistens nach wenigen Wochen wieder fit.

So sieht es jetzt nach dem Verbandwechsel aus. ist farblich besser zu sehen.


----------



## Hambacher 77 (29. April 2009)

Hi Leute

Hatte im Sept.07 eine Tossy 3. Wurde operiert. Es kamen Nägel und Drähtezum Einsatz. Den Arm konnte ich auch vier wochen nach der OP über 90 Grad wegen der Drähte nicht anheben.
Nach den vier wochen kam der ganze Kram wieder raus. Nach ein paar Tagen konnte ich den Arm wieder viel höher heben. 6xKG. Nach 10 Wochen keine Probleme mehr im Gelenk und schon wieder volles Training.
Leider ist mir die Operationsnarbe eingerissen. Sie ist jetzt ca. 3 cm. breit rot und wulzig. Sieht aus wie aus nem Horrfilm. Na ja, aber bis heute absolut Beschwerdefrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## down (6. Mai 2009)

Tossy 2-3 in '05 (Morzine dh steilstück) alter 45, nach 10 wochen zweiter sturz, selbe schulter, nach einem jahr kein befund, heute würde ich sagen besser als die unverletzte schulter. 

physio und krafttraining bis zum abwinken vorher 3 ärzte 3 meinungen, denke wie die meisten, würde mir einen OP immer gut überlegen


----------



## Winky (6. Mai 2009)

down schrieb:


> Tossy 2-3 in '05 (Morzine dh steilstück) alter 45, nach 10 wochen zweiter sturz, selbe schulter, nach einem jahr kein befund, heute würde ich sagen besser als die unverletzte schulter.
> 
> physio und krafttraining bis zum abwinken vorher 3 ärzte 3 meinungen, denke wie die meisten, würde mir einen OP immer gut überlegen



Hi,

was meinst du damit  "nach einem jahr kein befund,"???????


----------



## Benavente (6. Mai 2009)

Winky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was meinst du damit  "nach einem jahr kein befund,"???????



Damit meint er sicherlich, keine Beschwerden.

So, wollt euch ja auf dem laufenden halten.
Der Sturz ist nun bisserl über 2 Wochen her und es gibt Fortschritte.
Kann meinen Arm mittlerweile wieder einigermaßen bewegen. Natürlich unter den Einschränkungen keine Lasten, nicht über 90 Grad, etc.
Morgen geht es das erste Mal zur Sportphysio, mal schauen wie es wird.

Was mir derzeit zu schaffen macht sind die Umstände, dass der Atm sehr schnell ermüdet, wenn er nicht durch sitzen abgestützt wird. Das Schlüsselbein steht auch nicht mehr ganz so hoch wie am Anfang.

Ich rechne damit, dass es sich durch die Physio und den folgenden Kraftaufbau noch weiter absenkt. Werden wir sehen.

Das soll es erstmal gewesen sein.

@down: hast du OP gehabt oder nicht?


----------



## Winky (6. Mai 2009)

@ Benavente,

durch Physio und Kraftaufbau, kannst du die Muskulatur ums Schlüsselbein stabilisieren, aber abseken geht nicht.
Diesem Trugschluß war ich auch mal auf gesessen.


----------



## ericfuhrmann (13. Mai 2009)

Hab am 29.3 nen Tossy 3 diagnostiziert bekommen, wurde am 1.4 Operiert K-Draht und pbs Banding. OP verlief super, 3 Tag Krankenhaus verordnet bekommen, danach keine bewegung über 90°. Draht wurde heute Morgen Ambulant innerhalb von 5 Minuten entfernt. Alles lief Prima auch die Heilung. 
Saß trotz verbot auch bereits nach 3 Wochen wieder auf meinem Bike drauf ( Unvernünftig aber ich habs nicht ausgehalten ohne, aber sehr verhalten und keine Trails gefahren). Momentan merk ich noch ein wenig die Narbe von der Drahtentfernung, aber ansonsten ist alles super.


----------



## Benavente (13. Mai 2009)

So, habe mir auf Anraten meiner Physiotherapeutin mal die Meinung vom Manschaftsarzt der Rostock Piranhas (Eishockey) eingeholt.
Die Hakenplatte ist total veraltet und ab Rockwood 3 sollte man sich doch operieren lassen, da der Tapeverband nicht ausreichend stabilisiert.

Bekomme jetzt ein so genanntes Tight-Rope eingesetzt. http://www.dann.at/pdf/unfall+trauma_0704.pdf
Termin ist am 25.05. Ist schon traurig, dass ich 5 Wochen verschenkt habe, nur weil man den Ärzten glauben schenkt und selbst eine 2. Meinung nicht immer ausreicht.

Mal schauen, halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Winky (13. Mai 2009)

Hi,


war meine leichte Skepsis mit dem Tape doch gerechtfertigt.
Fünf Wochen verschenkt, tröste dich, ich habe 10 Wochen verschenkt, mit 2 mal Op, und es hat nichts gebracht.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Benavente (13. Juni 2009)

Schönen guten Tag.
So, seit meiner OP sind jetzt knapp 3 Wochen vergangen. Die Armschlinge habe ich bereits abgenommen, da sie nur nerv. Derzeitiger Zustand meiner Schulter. Bewegungsfähigkeit zu 50% hergestellt. Allerdings ohne Belastung. Normalerweise soll ich 6 Wochen den Arm nicht aus eigener Kraft bewegen, aber Physiotherapie spricht dagegen. Fange bereits mit leichten Gegendrückübungen an.

Derzeitiges Fazit. Fühle mich mit dem Tight Rope in der Schulter recht wohl. Hätt ich früher schon in Erfahrung bringen sollen, dann wäre ich mittlerweile wieder auf dem Damm.


----------



## Algeciras (16. Juni 2009)

Moin Benavete,

wir sitzen im gleichen boot. seit dem 2. mai lauf ich mit tossy III rum und werde nächste woche zum 2. mal operiert auch draht + schraube. bei mir war ein problem, dass die op-wunde nach 2 wochen wieder aufgerissen ist. und seither leicht blutet/wässert. die ärzte meinten dass liegt an den Vicrylfäden, womit die muskeln genäht werden. diese lössen sich innerhalb von 60 tagen auf. daher darf ich bis jetzt auch keine KG machen, was mich sehr annervt. aufs fahrrad hab ich mich seither nicht getraut (wegen den 90grad halt).
ich bin gespannt wie es nach der 2. op aussieht, wenn der draht raus ist. ich will mich endlich wieder frei bewegen.
 was meinst du mit 50% bewegungsfreiheit? also ich bekomme den arm auf die 90grad aber an der andern schulter kratzen geht beispielsweise gar nicht.


grüße
jo


----------



## Benavente (16. Juni 2009)

Mit 50% meine ich die 90 Grad. Bei mir gab nen Wundriss beim Fädenziehen. Hat aber nach 1 1/2 Wochen aufgehört zu siffen.
Seit der letzten Physio schmerzt mein Bizeps auf der kaputten Seite. Seltsam. Aber Doc meint, es sei wohl sowas wie ne Zerrung, da der Arm ja nu seit 3 Wochen nicht aus eigener Muskelkraft bewegt wird. Naja, kann eigentlich nur besser werden.

Aufs Bike darf ich diese Saison gar nicht mehr. Verbot von meiner Frau. Naja, ich lass es lieber ganz ausheilen. Lt Doc sollte ich es im allgemeinen lassen. Jedenfalls die nächsten 3-4 Monate ganz und danach könnte ich mich mal wieder auf mein Straßenrad schwingen. Dirt wird dieses Jahr wohl nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Algeciras (16. Juni 2009)

Ernsthaft?? Kein biken im wald dies jahr mehr??? ich hab mitte juli urlaub geplannt, um was zu unternehemen... dass wäre genau 2,5 monate nach dem unfall. aber dass sieht ja jetzt mies aus!

gute besserung


----------



## Manfredus (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Unfall ist im September gewesen. Hatte auch Tosy 3 Rockwood 5(oder wie sich das nennt). Habe aber immer noch Probs in der Schulter. Biken geht zum Glück, nur Sachen über Kopf machen mir Probleme. Was mich ein bischen stört ist, das der Knochen leider wieder hochsteht.War nach der Op spitze, dann haben sie den Draht gezogen und der Knochen wanderte immer weiter hoch. Nun steht er fast wie vor der Op nach oben . Hat sonst noch einer Probleme mit diesem Hochstand?
Gruß
Jens


----------



## beuze1 (16. Juni 2009)

> Nun steht er fast wie vor der Op nach oben . Hat sonst noch einer Probleme mit diesem Hochstand?



*da kann ich mich anschließen..
Tossy 3 im Oktober 08, 7 Wochen Hackenplatte mit dauerbeschwerden :kotz:
und jetzt wandert der Knochen wieder in den selben "Hochstand" wie vor 
der OP..*








hast Du ein Bild von Deinem "Hochstand" 
überlege ob ich nochmal zum Arzt geh und mich nochmal unters Messer 
leg, denn die Beschwerden nehmen eher zu


----------



## Winky (16. Juni 2009)

Manfredus schrieb:


> Mein Unfall ist im September gewesen. Hatte auch Tosy 3 Rockwood 5(oder wie sich das nennt). Habe aber immer noch Probs in der Schulter. Biken geht zum Glück, nur Sachen über Kopf machen mir Probleme. Was mich ein bischen stört ist, das der Knochen leider wieder hochsteht.War nach der Op spitze, dann haben sie den Draht gezogen und der Knochen wanderte immer weiter hoch. Nun steht er fast wie vor der Op nach oben . Hat sonst noch einer Probleme mit diesem Hochstand?
> Gruß
> Jens



Hallo Manfredus,

bei mir dasselbe, nur einen Monat später. Nach 10 Wochen Drahtentfernung und anschließend erneuter Hochstand.
Ich soll die gaanze OP noch mal wiederholen lasssen, überlege mir aber gerade ob ich es nicht dabei belasse.


----------



## walo (16. Juni 2009)

hatte ebenfalls tossy 3.
hab auf op verzichtet und mich für üble wochen mit dem rucksackverband entschieden.
lief super, nichtmal physio. bin steinmetz und somit wird die schulter ziemlich beansprucht......
keinerlei beschwerden.

euch alles gute
gruss


----------



## Manfredus (18. Juni 2009)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo Manfredus,
> 
> bei mir dasselbe, nur einen Monat später. Nach 10 Wochen Drahtentfernung und anschließend erneuter Hochstand.
> Ich soll die gaanze OP noch mal wiederholen lasssen, überlege mir aber gerade ob ich es nicht dabei belasse.



Wieso sollst du die Op wiederholen? Weil es nicht schön aussieht oder weil du Probleme damit hast? Bei mir steht die Schulter auch wieder hoch, habe es aber noch nicht geschafft zum Arzt zu gehen.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## pseudosportler (18. Juni 2009)

Hatte am 24.02.2008 meinen Tossy 3 Sturz, OP mit Harkenplatte, nach 3 1/2 Monaten entfernung der Platte, anfangs alles OK, kein hochstand des Schlüßelbeines mehr und recht problemlose bewegungsfreiheit in der Schulter nach ca. 5 Wochen, mit 2 x 6 KG.
Mitlerweile steht der Knochen wieder ca. 1 cm hoch und alles was über Schulterhöhe ist macht "Aua".
Belastung unter Schulterhöhe ist kein Problem, biken geht auch relativ gut, nur längere ruppige Abfahrten, also das was Spaß macht, merke ich schon in der Schulter.
Da ich hier in relativ flacher Gegend wohne geht es auch so, im letzten Bike Urlaub in den Vogesen habe ich mir die Schulter Tapen lassen, bringt ne deutliche erleichterung im Ruppigengelände.
Tape wie auf einen Foto hier im Thread.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## John McLeash (18. Juni 2009)

Das Problem bei der Sache sind die Langzeitfolgen.

Hatte 2000 ne Tossy 3 und OP ist gut gelaufen, die haben mit nem selbstauflösenden Band die Knochen fixiert und das AC Band vernäht.
Von den ursprünglich 3 Bändern ist nur das AC Band geblieben, der Rest war zu kaputt.

Rechte Schulter war schnell wieder fit und ich konnte alles machen.

Jetzt merke ich jedoch verschleissbeschwerden im gesamten Schulterpartie.

Das fing vor zwei Jahren an und wird seither schlimmer.

Das AC Gelenk hat leichte Arthrose, ********.

Ist halt immer etwas schmerzhaft.


----------



## brother23 (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,
bin letzten Dienstag mit auch LARS-Band operiert worden, Diagnose Tossy 3.
ich hab immer noch große Schmerzen v.a. wenn ich zuviel unterwegs bin, ohne Armschlinge ( der Arzt meinte aber schon im Spital ich würde sie nimma brauchen) und es zieht permanent. Es ist jetzt schon 9. Tag nach der OP und ich frage mich ob das normal ist. 
Wie waren eure Erfahrungen mit postoperativen Schmerzen, und dem Gefühl in der Schulter?
@John McLeash: wo bist du operiert worden? ich selbst bin am Wiener AKH (Ö) operiert worden.

LG, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfredus (18. Juni 2009)

brother23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin letzten Dienstag mit auch LARS-Band operiert worden, Diagnose Tossy 3.
> ich hab immer noch große Schmerzen v.a. wenn ich zuviel unterwegs bin, ohne Armschlinge ( der Arzt meinte aber schon im Spital ich würde sie nimma brauchen) und es zieht permanent. Es ist jetzt schon 9. Tag nach der OP und ich frage mich ob das normal ist.
> Wie waren eure Erfahrungen mit postoperativen Schmerzen, und dem Gefühl in der Schulter?
> ...



Die Schmerzen sind absolut normal. Ich hatte ca 14 Tage danach eine leichte linderung, aber schmerzen hatte ich bestimmt 6 Wochen lang. Also mach dir keine sorgen es ist normal.


----------



## brother23 (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Rückmeldung Manfredus! wielange hats bei dir gedauert bis du wieder ein bissl Sport machen konntest?
An radeln denk ich jetzt gar nicht, dazu hab ich momentan überhaupt keine Lust.

Aber ich hoffe doch leichtes Krafttraining und klettern bald wieder zu können. Der Operateur hat gemeint 6 Wochen nach OP, was ich mir momentan nicht gut vorstellen kann...


----------



## einhaender (20. Juni 2009)

also ich hatte motorradunfall vor 15monaten und hab mir au tossy3
an der linken seite zugezogen.
Das krankenhaus in NW in das ich eingeliefert wurde sagte es muesse nich operiert werden.
der erste unfallchirurg zur nachbehandlung war sich nicht sicher, 
der zweite mit 40 jahren berufserfahrung sagte sofort es muss operiert werden.
bekam dann ne überweisung in die BG Klinik nach Lu.
dort sagte dann der schulterarzt und der oberarzt der schulterstation sie wuerden es erstma nicht operieren, da ich nach einer week schon 120° bewegen konnte. sie meinten man muesse in meinem fall erstma ein jahr abwarten ob probleme und schmerzen bleiben. man koennte dann baender aus dem unterarm oder so entnehmen und damit die baender der schulter nachtraegl. reparieren.
der fall ist, ich hab Schmerzen:  
bei arbeiten ab brusthoehe, laufen mehr als 1 km, arbeiten am rechner ohne hohe armlehne(bin grafiker), radstrecken mehr wie 20km.
Und zwar:
oben auf schluesselbein 2 finger von der spitze zurueck, oben rechts am schulterblatt und unten an spitze vom schluesselblatt. teilweise auch schmerzen am rechten schulterblatt.
werd wohl im neuen quartal wieder ne ueberweisung holen fuer die BG in Lu und ma nachfragen was für möglichkeiten sich mir nu nach 15mon bieten.
bzw ob ich nun mit den schmerzen leben muss.


----------



## Manfredus (20. Juni 2009)

brother23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung Manfredus! wielange hats bei dir gedauert bis du wieder ein bissl Sport machen konntest?
> An radeln denk ich jetzt gar nicht, dazu hab ich momentan überhaupt keine Lust.
> 
> Aber ich hoffe doch leichtes Krafttraining und klettern bald wieder zu können. Der Operateur hat gemeint 6 Wochen nach OP, was ich mir momentan nicht gut vorstellen kann...



Biken geht noch am schnellsten . Aber alles was über Kopf, sprich klettern wird noch dauern. Bei mir ist es dauert es noch immer an mit schmerzen über KOpf und mein Unfall war im September.
Gruß
Manfredus


----------



## MaTi (23. Juni 2009)

Seit Samstag, 13.06. bin auch dem Tossy III-Club beigetreten.
Bin in steilem Gelände über den Lenker abgestiegen. Die Weiterfahrt bis nach Hause war natürlich keine Genußfahrt mehr, aber ich hab durchgehalten!
Nach dem röntgen wurde mir vom behandelten Arzt die Tossy III -Verletzung diagnostiziert. Er hat mir einen Rucksackverband verpasst. Am Montag sollte ich nochmals zur genauen Untersuchung in die Klinik kommen. Von Samstag auf Sonntag konnte ich wegen der Schmerzen nicht schlafen. Die Schmerzen ließen jedoch am Sonntag allmählich nach und es war gut auszuhalten. Da es immer erträglicher wurde, hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass die Verletzung doch nicht so schlimm ausfallen wird.
Der Arzt in der Orthopädie bestätigte jedoch die Erstdiagnose. Nach einer Ultraschalluntersuchung und der Hinzuziehung des Chefarztes wurde jedoch von einer OP abgeraten. Ich sollte sogar bereits 2 Tage nach dem Unfall auf den Rucksackverband verzichten. 
Da ich mich am Sonntag bereits in vielen Foren über diese Verletzung informiert hatte, wollte ich mich über die weitere vorgehensweise mit  einem Spezialisten abstimmen, bei dem ich auch bereits am Montag einen Termin erhalten habe.
Auch dieser hat mir nochmals einen eindeutigen Tossy III bestätigt und mir ebenfalls zur konservativen Behandlung geraten. Er empfahl mir, den Rucksackverband noch ca. 10 Tage zu tragen.
Da ich einen Bürojob habe, wurde ich zunächst für 1 Woche krank geschrieben. Sollte ich noch starke Schmerzen haben, würde dies nochmals um eine weitere Woche verlängert. Dies war jedoch nicht notwendig. 
Inzwischen sind nun 11 Tage vergangen.
Von Tag zu Tag ging es immer besser. Seit Donnerstag, also 5 Tage nach dem Unfall hatte ich so gut wie keine Schmerzen mehr. Dies führte dazu, dass ich gar nicht mehr an die Verletzung dachte und daher bei dummen Bewegungen einen Stich bzw. das reiben der Bänder verspürte.
Heute habe ich erstmals den Rucksackverband abgelegt. Zunächst hatte ich danach ein leichtes Ziehen in der Schulter. Inzwischen spür ich aber auch nichts mehr. Zur Sicherheit werde ich den Rucksackverband diese Woche noch weiter tragen.
Ich kann meinen Arm, abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen, ohne Schmerzen in alle Richtungen bewegen. Überkopfbewegungen sind auch schon möglich, jedoch versuche ich diese zu vermeiden.
Das heben von Lasten lasse ich auch noch einige Zeit bleiben.
Da mein Bike beim Sturz auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, habe ich meinem Monteur gesagt, dass er sich mit der Reparatur Zeit lassen kann, da ich in nächster Zeit eh nicht zum biken kommen.
Nun könnte ich bereits wieder fahren (natürlich auf Asphalt), aber ich hab kein Bike!!!!
Die paar Tage kann ich aber noch gut warten, denn die Pause hätte ja durchaus einige Wochen länger werden können. 

Wenn der Heilungsprozeß weiter so positiv voranschreitet, kann ich gegenüber den anderen Leidensgenossen echt happy sein!

Ich wünsch Euch allen gute Besserung und hoffe, dass ihr auch so positive Genesungsfortschritte macht.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinen bisher (kurzen) Tossy III - Erfahrungen auch einigen etwas Mut machen konnte. Kopf hoch - es wird schon wieder!!!!


----------



## Outlaw888 (29. Juni 2009)

samstag, 27.04.09
es war ein herrlicher Tag im Wald...
bis zu der Stelle, an der bei einem eigentlich eher leichteren Sprung
die Landung verpatzt habe...
Überschlag...115 kg landen auf einer Schulter...
unheimliche Schmerzen folgten...dank einiger anderer Freireiter
war der Krankenhaustransport kurz und erträglich (besten Dank 
nochmal dafür)

Diagnose: Tossy 3 (Rockwood IV) OP Empfehlung, jedoch
aufgrund meiner Marcoumar-Einnahme (Überraschungs-Thrombose im 
März 2009; ist wohl nicht mein Jahr) noch ein paar Tage Zeit zum überlegen wegen der Blutverdünnung usw. 

Heut war ich dann beim Arzt meines kleinsten Mißtrauens und hab mich
danach gegen eine Operation entschieden..Ich trage jetzt einen Rucksackverband, nach meinem Urlaub werd ich auf Tape umschalten und so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs Bike.

Ich sitze in der Arbeit und freue mich darüber, dass meine Schulter jedenfalls lange nicht mehr so schmerzt wie am Samstag...geht doch schon aufwärts... und das ohne schmerzmittel


Am aller schlimmsten ist, dass mein neuer Cromag Sattel und mein Schaltwerk kaputt ist...und das Genörgel meiner Frau von wegen warum hupft auch ein Mann in meinem Alter noch durch die Wälder usw.

Übrigens find ichs nicht so übel, wenn bei der ein oder anderen Bewegung
mein Schlüsselbein springt....da hab ich meinen Enkeln mal ne gute Geschichte zu erzählen.

Greetz
outlaw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DriverSFM (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab am Samstag 30.05. einen "Kontakt" mit dem Asphalt.
In Krankenhaus wurde ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein festgestellt, wobei es sehr weit außen gebrochen ist. 
Die Ärzte haben mir dann zu einer OP geraten.
Also wurde ich 12.06. operiert und jetzt habe ich 2 Nägel und eine Zuggurtung in der Schulter:-(.
Ich bin gespannt wann ich wieder auf´s Rad darf....
Heute hat die Krankengymnastik angefangen, da hat schon alles recht gut geklappt.
Die Schmerzen werden auch langsam weniger...

Wann kann ich wohl wieder auf´s MTB ??


----------



## einhaender (4. Juli 2009)

alle achtung mati! so haette ichs mir au gewuenscht.
ich hab nu nach 16monaten ueberweisung fuer klinik, 
schauen was noch zu machen is und wie.
weiss no ned wohin.
Unfallchirurg sagte entweder:
- uniklinik HD schulterabteilung 
- BG Lu
- Atos HD (falls die auch arme, nicht privatversicherte patienten 
   nehmen waers mein favorit)
- Klinikum Landau

falls einer was zu den oben genannten ausbeinereien 
sagen kann waer nett


----------



## MaTi (5. Juli 2009)

So, nun nochmals ein kurzer Zwischenstandbericht!
Nach dem Sturz am Sa. 13.06. habe ich nun bis einschl. 28.06. den Rucksackverband getragen. 
Nach dem Abnehmen des Rucksackverbandes  war es zunächst ein ungewohntes Gefühl mit leichtem Ziehen in der Schulter. Hat sich aber bereits gelegt. 
Am Dienstag den 30.06. bin ich mal 40 Min. mit dem MTB auf Asphalt gefahren. Ging problemlos und ohne Schmerzen.
Am 03.07. hatte ich nochmals einen Termin beim Orthopäden.
Ich fragte ihn ob ich nun mit Krankengymnastik beginnen sollte bzw. ob ein Tape zur weiteren Genesung helfen würde.
Er riet mir von beidem ab. Ich soll noch weitere 4 Wochen nichts schweres heben und versuchen den Arm nicht über die Schulterwaagrechte heben. Ansonsten ist alles bis zur Schmerzgrenze möglich.
Heute war ich nun eine Stunde mit dem Bike unterwegs. Wieder keinerlei Probleme beim fahren. Beim Abstützen auf dem Lenker merke ich nichts. Im Anschluss hatte ich für eine halbe Stunde ein leichtes ziehen in der Schulter. 
Ich hoffe, dass der Heilungsprozeß weiter so gut verläuft.

Ich hab mich nach dem Unfall natürlich auch schon informiert, welche Klinik für solche Fälle spezialisiert ist.
Dabei wurde mir von mehreren Personen (auch Patienten) die ARCUS-Klinik (Sportklinik) in Pforzheim empfohlen.
Ich persönlich bin natürlich froh, dass ich mich nicht weiter darum kümmern muss und hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt.
Werde euch über meine Genesung auf dem laufenden halten!


----------



## Harlymen (10. Juli 2009)

hallo bin neu hier, wurde am 3.7.09 operiert haben mir zwei titan platten rein gesetzt(Tight Rope Technik) meine frage ist wer hat damit schon erfahrung gemacht und wie lange dauert das, mein rad ruft schon im keller
gruss harlymen


----------



## morph027 (10. Juli 2009)

Meine Tight Rope OP war am 18.08.08, dann Ruhe, Physio und Krafttraining. Das erste mal saß ich am 28.09.08 auf dem Bike, nur Straße zum testen, einen Tag später Waldautobahn...dann hab ich mich rel. schnell wieder viel getraut. Bin zufrieden mit der OP und vor allem lief meine Physio überdurchschnittlich gut ab.


----------



## MaTi (12. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen sind 4 Wochen nach dem Sturz vergangen.
Gestern und Heute war ich mit dem MTB unterwegs. Zwar nur auf Asphalt, aber heute mit Steigungen. Mit der Verletzung hatte ich keinerlei Probleme.
Leider hat die Kondition seit dem Abstieg über den Lenker bereits merklich nachgelasen.
Aber dafür kann ich ja wieder was tun!
Ich bin froh, dass meine Genesung gegenüber den anderen Leidensgenossen so erfreulich verläuft und dass mir die behandelden Ärzte zunächst von einer OP abgeraten haben.
Ich wünsche allen Tossy-Betroffenen gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Harlymen (15. Juli 2009)

hallo so heute wurden mir die fäden gezogen und habe schon fünfmal krankengym.gehabt,ich komme langsam wieder in die alte schulter position.
ich weiss nicht wie ihr das ohne op macht,mir würde gesagt tossy 2 brauch man nicht operieren aber tossy drei muss man operieren na ja von arzt zu arzt anders ,ich melde mich bald wieder
allen anderen gute fahrt


----------



## brother23 (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,
bei mir sind es jetzt 6 Wochen nach der OP mit Larsband, (wegen Tossy 3) und ich bin mit derm Ergebnis bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hab nur mehr leichts Ziehen und Stechen, und beinahe wieder die alte Beweglichkeit. V.a. ist es jetzt besser als vor der OP. Bis vor ca. 10 Tagen hatte ich zum Teil große Schmerzen, die aber allesamt auf Muskelverspannungen oder auch auf die Prellung zurückzuführen waren, nicht jedoch auf das AC-Gelenk bzw. die OP-Stelle. LG


----------



## riderxxpatrick (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Es war Samstag, der 23. Mai ´09.
Schöner, sonniger Tag; perfekt um ein Wenig zu Dirten.
Nach ein paar Runden kam es zu einem eigentlich lächerlichem Sturz, bei dem ich dumm auf Arm/Schulter gefallen bin. Man(n) hat gleich gesehen was los war, da etwas ungewöhnlich hoch unter dem T-Shirt hervorragte...
Das T-Shirt runterzubekommen war eine Qual aber danach sahen wir auch wieso. Das Schlüsselbein stand mehrere cm oben herraus.
Gut, ab ins Krankenhaus. Diagnose Tossy 2 (Konnte ich persönlich garnicht glauben, dass das von alleine wieder zusammenwachsen sollte, aber gut). Paar Wochen schonen und Rucksackverband.
Eine Woche später zur Nachuntersuchung nochmals im Krankenhaus. Dann die Diagnose:
Tossy 3 (Was ich mir schon von anfang an Dachte)
Am 8. Juni war dann die OP. Der Chirurg wollte mir zuerst 2 Titandübel verpflanzen, was er letztendlich aber doch nicht gemacht hat, weil er durch mein monströses schlüsselbein nicht richtig hingekommen ist. (Er meinte so ein schlüsselbein hat er noch nie gesehen^^)
Letztendlich hat er dann einen Nagel reingeschoben und mit Drähten den Nagel und das Schlüsselbein fixiert (Zugurtung).
Die Schmerzen nach der OP gingen eigtl. relativ schnell weg und ich bin nach 3 wochen wieder in die Schule und eine Woche darauf wieder auf Arbeit.
Seitdem hatte ich bis jetzt 11 Einheiten Krankengymnastik und habe den Arm geschont. Die Bewegung, soweit erlaubt, erfolgt schmerzlos, hab nur hin und wieder mal ein kleines stechen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt folgende:
Der Chirurg hat mir 2 Möglichkeiten zur "Altmetall-Entfernung" vorgeschlagen,
Entweder 8 Wochen nach Erst-OP alles komplett in einer 2. OP raus oder,
nach 8 Wochen mit örtlicher Betäubung ersteinmal die Drähte entfernen und dann nochmals nach 8 wochen durch eine OP den Nagel.

Könntet ihr mir eure Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen dazu schreiben?
Ich habe gedacht ich lass mir jetzt anfang August lediglich erstmal die Drähte entfernen, da ich dann nach ein paar Tagen wieder Fit sein müsste und diesen Sommer eventuell doch noch Biken/Schwimmen gehen kann. Unter anderem will ich September/Oktober auch noch meinen Motorradführerschein fertig machen.
Nagelentfernung dann im Spätherbst, wenns draußen regnet, nass und kalt ist=)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Outlaw888 (22. Juli 2009)

so...3,5 wochen nach dem unfall geb ich als nicht-operierter auch mal meinen zwischenstand ab:

schmerzen hab ich keine mehr, es zieht allerdings bei manchen bewegungen schon noch ziemlich...man merkt, dass da was nicht in ordnung ist. bewegungen kann ich eigentlich alle machen. sobald jedoch druck aufgebaut wird (z.b. schwimmen) ziehts wieder...ist halt erst 3,5 wochen her. verband trag ich gar keinen mehr. hat mich zu sehr genervt. jetzt schau ich nächste woche nochmal beim doc vorbei und schau mal was der so spricht. alles in allem bin ich mit dem verlauf der heilung zufrieden.

außer eins:
optisch schauts schon heftig aus. wenn ich gerade steh ist das alles noch kein problem, aber wenn ich die schulter nach vorne nehme dann kommt das schlüsselbein ca. 1,5 - 2 cm nach oben...das ist schon monstermäßig..

allen anderen ne gute besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaTi (22. Juli 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen nach 5 1/2 Wochen

- Sturz am 13.06.,
- bis 28.06. Rucksackverband

inzwischen bin ich absolut schmerzfrei. Selbst das Heben von Getränkekisten geht problemlos (vermeide es aber, wenns geht) . Beim Biken ist auch so gut wie nichts mehr zu spüren!
Das Fußballspielen lasse ich noch ne Weile!

Mir geht's also guuuuut!


----------



## Outlaw888 (22. Juli 2009)

nachdem mir heute nachmittag langweilig war hab ich mir mein hardtail geschnappt und bin mal 15 km straße gefahren....

es ging...wenn auch mit bischen komischen gefühl...

mit trails etc werd ich wohl noch warten bis das ziehen weg ist...

bikepark erst wieder im august...solange reparier ich die schäden vom 
sturz weg...


edit:
MaTi schaut bei dir das schlüsselbein auch so monstermäßig ab oder geht das?


----------



## MaTi (22. Juli 2009)

Kommt ganz darauf an, wie man den Arm hält.
Manchmal ist schon eine ganz schöne Beule zu sehen!


----------



## Outlaw888 (23. Juli 2009)

wie bei mir....schaut verdammt geil aus


----------



## einhaender (26. Juli 2009)

also bei mir wird nun operiert, 
die diagnose der BG LU sowie Klinik in Neustadt vor 1,5 jahren es waer Tossy2 war verkehrt    , is tossy3.
war beim Doktor Klonz in Atos HD, der meinen verdacht das da alles ab is bestaetigte. 
hatte ja selbst nach 16 monaten noch beim sitzen ohne armlehne und laufen schmerzen, von vor mir oder überkopfarbeiten ganz zu schweigen.
bekomme die shice nun am 28.8 operiert, 
so kevlar fibrewire faeden rein zwischen die alten baender, 
alte baender geflickt, 
gelenkkapsel herstellen,
2 drahtstifte zur fixierung durch acromion ins schlüsselbeins geballert.
evtl weil es schon solange her is muss er das schlüsselbein 8-15mm absaegen, 
da dies nicht mehr belastet und dadurch evtl gewachsen is. dadurch passt es nich mehr runter ins eckgelenk.
die draehte werden dann nach paar wochen unter ortlicher betäubung einfach rausgezogen, 
die kevlarbaender verbleiben bis zur einaescherung.
die absaegenstory fandsch nich so prikelnd aba nachdem ich angefangen hab bei meinem onkel die hauswand mit styropor zu daemmen und nu saumaesig schmerzen hab, mein hals kaum noch drehen kann, kann die op gar nicht mehr schnell genug vorbei sein.

also kann nur jedem raten der schmerzen im schulterblatt bereich und an den muskeln vom schlüsselbein richtung nacken hatt, 
das aufjedenfall von nem FACHARZT nachsehen zu lassen.
ich wurde von etlichen aerzten begutachtet und waer froh gewesen die haetten das gleich nachm unfall gefixed.
zuerst chirurgie chefarzt im  hetzelstift NW, der meinte  behandlung konservat. tossy 2
dann unfallchirurg zur weiterbehandlung der hielt sich daran,
dann vater vom unfallchirurgen 3 tage spaeter der urlaubsvertretung machte, der mich sofort in die BG LU ueberwies da es seiner meinung nach sofort operiert werden sollte.
dann BG LU neue roentgenbilder und ambulanzarzt der chirurgie und oberarzt schulterstation meinten beide konservat. tossy 2 beweglichkeit 120 ° 
1 woche nachm unfall erstma nichts machen min. nen jahr um zu sehen ob da schmerzen bleiben.

so nu sind 1,5 jahre rum und habe anscheinend mit Dr. Klonz endlich den richtigen ansprechpartner gefunden und muss hoffen das alles wieder gescheit zusammenpasst und die baender nochma reparabel sind.


----------



## Panzerknacker59 (28. Juli 2009)

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank allen. Es war super interessant hier die 11 Seiten zu lesen. Bin selber kein Biker, sondern spiele Skaterhockey im Verein, so wie Eishockey auf Inlinern. Gegen die Bande gekracht am Sonntagabend. Tossy 2 bis 3, genau in der Mitte, wie die Ärzte im Krankenhaus meinten; konservativ mit Rucksackverband; Schwägerin ist Unfallchirurgin und meinte doch wohl eher 3, und besser operieren; obwohl ich schon 50 bin, aber eben sehr viel Hockey spiele. Die Ärzte des Krankenhauses haben sich zusammengesetzt und noch einmal abgeraten. Es wäre bis auf diesen Tossy-Befund alles gut in Schuss, was auch immer das heißt.
Vorteilo: Arbeite weiter, wollte keinen Krankenschein, bäsele also nun mit dem Schulterverband am PC jobmäßig den ganzen Tag herum. Schmerzen lassen schon nach. Mit dem Verband sieht die Schulter auch wieder fast normal aus.
Ich hoffe, und fühle mich nun viel besser informiert als von alen Ärzten. Von denen hat in diesen beiden Tagen keiner von Reha oder Physiotherapie gesprochen. Ist aber auch nach zwei Tagen wohl auch noch keiner Thema.
Werde also weiter berichten.

Werde wohl bei konservativ bleiben, vorerst. Auf einer Eishockeyseite geht es auch in dieser Richtung.


----------



## double_b (30. Juli 2009)

Hätte auch mal ne Frage zum Thema:

Bei mir hatte der Arzt im KH nach einem MTB-Sturz vor ca 2 Jahren keinerlei Sprengung festgestellt, obwohl das Ende des Schlüsselbeins oben schon etwas rausschaute (oder er hats mir nicht gesagt). Hatte nach ca 2 Wochen auh keine Probleme mehr.
Bis vor 2 Wochen, da hats mich wieder mal gestreckt. Auf die Schulter natürlich. Schmerz ist fast weg. Kann alles machen, war auch schon wieder beim Krafttraining ohne große Probleme.
Mr ist nur aufgefallen, dass der Knochen oben noch weiter als vorher rausschaut. Sieht halt etwas besch. aus, zumal ich auch schon auf der anderen Schulter ne ca. 15cm lange Narbe hab und ne 6-Schraubige Titanplatte aufm Schlüsselbein.
Jetz die Frage: Macht es sinn, sich die (warscheinliche) AC-Gelenksprengung nachträglich operieren zu lassen? Bzw. geht das?/Bringt das was?

cheers
BB


----------



## tommes59 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo, auch habe einen Tossy 3. Habe am19.7. ein Marethon gefahren. Ging über 3 Runden. erste Runde Super geklappt. Auch der Sprung über einen Holz balken. Der lag genau im Trail. In der 2. Runde hat es mich dann geschmissen. Genau so wie dich. Mit Salto u. allem drumm u. drann. Habe mich beraten lassen , was für mich das beste ist OP, oder nur mit Konv. heilen lassen. Mann ried mir zur OP. mit einsetzen einer Platte. Die kommt nach 9 Wochen wieder raus. 2Wochen trage ich jetzt den Gilch Verband. Danach Gymnastik.Leichte Gymn. darf ich jetzt schn machen. Z.b. waschen. Im Oktober könnte ich dann mi leichtem Training beginnen.
Mit der Platte hat mann die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Tossy3.
Nach dem ersten Training melde ich mich noch mal.
Grzß
Thomas





Back2Roots schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin ein wenig aus dem Tief herausgekommen, nachdem ich mit Freunden über meine Verletzung gesprochen habe. Tat wirklich gut. Aussedem konnte ich dazu ein, zwei Bierchen trinken die anstatt wie geplant die OP zu machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## riderxxpatrick (1. August 2009)

Also ich finde das bei vielen ja schon ein wenig erschreckend.
Da bekommt ihr zig Platten an den Knochen genagelt und einen riesen Schnitt auf der Schulter.
 Mein Schlüsselbein stand echt Extrem weit ab, der Arzt hat das ganze mittels Kirschnerdrähte geflickt, heißt sone Art Nagel an den Knochen geschoben und mit Drahtschlaufen fixiert. Habe auf der Schulter eine Narbe die vll. 8 cm lang ist und super verheilt ist, an der seite ist noch ein kleines X wo der Nagel reingeschoben wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommes59 (1. August 2009)

riderxxpatrick schrieb:


> Also ich finde das bei vielen ja schon ein wenig erschreckend.
> Da bekommt ihr zig Platten an den Knochen genagelt und einen riesen Schnitt auf der Schulter.
> Mein Schlüsselbein stand echt Extrem weit ab, der Arzt hat das ganze mittels Kirschnerdrähte geflickt, heißt sone Art Nagel an den Knochen geschoben und mit Drahtschlaufen fixiert. Habe auf der Schulter eine Narbe die vll. 8 cm lang ist und super verheilt ist, an der seite ist noch ein kleines X wo der Nagel reingeschoben wurde.


 Hi, konnte es mir auch aussuchen, Kurdel, od. Platte. Habe mich aber für das sichere Entschieden.-Platte-. Meine Narbe ist nicht viel größer als deine!Ich   brauche meine Schulter wieder Vollständig in Ortnung.Im Entdefekt, muss das aber jeder für sich Entscheiden

Gruß
tommes59


----------



## Waiariki (2. August 2009)

Hallo Tossy 3 Geplagten,
seit längerer Zeit scheint in diesem Forum Funkstille zu sein?
Mich hat es auf jeden Fall nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt daheim getroffen. 4km von daheim, Kopf noch bei der Arbeit, unkonzentriert in einen Downhill und schon war es passiert. Neue Situation: Ich lag und hatte höllische Schmerzen.

*Wie auch immer, seit dem 19. Mai habe ich die Hakenplatte in der rechten Schulter und mich plagen bis heute Schmerzen, sobald ich meinen Arm an die 90 Grad hebe oder gar versuche, meinen Arm nur ansatzweise zu rotieren.
*
*Ist das normal???*
*Trotz regelmäßiger Krankengymnastik...*

_Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass es zwei Situationen gab, wo ich mich mit rechts reflexartig abstützen musste. Einmal weil ich beim Freihändigfahren auf der Ebene das Pedal verloren hatte und mich dann reflexartig auf dem Lenker wieder fangen musste (Ich konnt's nicht lassen mit dem radfahren). Und einmal beim Wandern, als ich im Geröll ausrutschte und mich an einer Felswand abstützen musste.
Beides Mal tat die Schulter danach für circa 2 Minuten höllisch weh...
_
Weiß jemand, ob so etwas Folgen hat? Das zum Beispiel dass sich die Hakenplatte lockert? Sich etwas entzündet?

Wie auch immer, am Freitag bin ich wieder beim Arzt und werde besprechen, wann die Platte rauskommt... Am 19. August wären es ja 3 Monate...

So long, Euer entnervter waiariki


----------



## tommes59 (2. August 2009)

Waiariki schrieb:


> Hallo Tossy 3 Geplagten,
> seit längerer Zeit scheint in diesem Forum Funkstille zu sein?
> Mich hat es auf jeden Fall nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt daheim getroffen. 4km von daheim, Kopf noch bei der Arbeit, unkonzentriert in einen Downhill und schon war es passiert. Neue Situation: Ich lag und hatte höllische Schmerzen.
> 
> ...


Hi, ich weis nicht warum du die Platte schon 3Monate drinn hast. Bei mir kommt sie nach 8Wochen raus.14Tage Gilch Verband, danach Gym. Solange die Platte noch drinnen ist nicht höher als 90Grad!!! Ganz WICHTIG!!! Weil sie sonst ausreißen kann. Ich bin auch kein Geduldiger, möchte auch sofort wieder aufs Rad. Ich halte mich aber an die Anweisungen vom Krankenhaus.
Gruß
tommes59


----------



## Outlaw888 (11. August 2009)

neuer zwischenstand:

vergangenen sonntag gings nach 5 wochen wieder in den  bikepark...und es lief eigentlich ganz gut...

heute spür ich meine schulter ziemlich....war wohl noch ein bischen früh für vollgas

man merkt einfach, dass das ganze nicht mehr so zusammenpasst wie früher...


----------



## MaTi (13. August 2009)

Meine Erfahrung nach 8 Wochen!
bin gestern vom Urlaub in den Alpen gekommen. Überwiegend Familienurlaub, aber ich hab auch mal in 2 bzw. 3 MTB-Touren der Tossy-Verletzung auf den Zahn gefühlt. Ich hatte weder in den enormen Steigungen, noch in den Abfahrten irgendwelche Probleme und verspürten auch keinerlei Schmerzen oder ein ziehen.
Beim Biken also überhaupt keine Probleme!
Am letzten Tag waren wir in einem Klettergarten!
Durch den Krafteinsatz an den Seilen habe ich dann doch gespürt, dass da vor acht Wochen mal was war!

Aber nun noch ein anderes Problem!
In den steilen Abfahrten hatte ich eine psychologische Sperre. D.h. ich musste ab und zu sogar absteigen und kurze Passagen zu Fuß gehen!
Wie lange dauert diese Sperre an, bzw. was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (13. August 2009)

hallo,

bei mir war's so:
Unfall
1. OP am nächsten Tag (Vernagelung von SChulterblatt und Schlüsselbein)
völlige Ruhigstellung für ca. 3 Wo
danach Krankengymnastik bis max. 90°
2. OP (Entfernung aller Nägel und Drähte)
danach Krankengymnastik und geräteunterstützte Therapie 


@Mati
das mit der Blockade hatte ich auch, zwar nicht beim Downhill, sondern bei kleineren Treppen (so ab 3 Stufen).
Ich habe dann klein angefangen, mit Bordsteinen oder auch nur Vorderrad hochziehen und mit immer stärker werdender Intensität aufkommen. Irgendwann hatte ich die Sicherheit das für den Fall, dass alles klappt, die Schulter hält. Für den Fall das es nicht klappt, also zu einem Sturz kommt hatte ich mir nichts zurechtgelegt. Das hat sich dann im Winterurlaub von selbst erledigt (verkantet, Sturz, alles ok, super Schulter hält )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outlaw888 (14. August 2009)

MaTi schrieb:


> Aber nun noch ein anderes Problem!
> In den steilen Abfahrten hatte ich eine psychologische Sperre. D.h. ich musste ab und zu sogar absteigen und kurze Passagen zu Fuß gehen!
> Wie lange dauert diese Sperre an, bzw. was kann man dagegen tun?




hatte ich anfangs auch, besonders bei den sprüngen...
ich hab einfach langsam angefangen und hab große drops und steile dinger erst mal ausgelassen...
das vertrauen in mich und mein bike kam immer mehr und die angst vor schweren stürzen wurde immer weniger...

kurz: langsam steigern....dann wirds was...


so wie der knochen bei mir oben  rausschaut, besonders wenn ich mich verdrehe bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass der als
nächstes bricht, wenn ich auf die gleiche stelle falle...

ich bin demnächst bei einem weiteren spezialisten, den werd ich dann nochmal wegen dem risiko und einer evtl. operation
ansprechen....


----------



## Outlaw888 (17. August 2009)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein regelrechter Trend zu werden mit dem Tossy .
> 
> Nach einem Crash auf Dirt letzten Mittwoch bin ich auch mit einem Tossy 3 dabei...
> Die Erstversorgung mit dem Stützverband war recht wackelig. Also packte ich das Tape aus und drückte das Schlüsselbein damit zusätzlich herunter.
> ...



willkommen im club....ist irgendwie tatsächlich trendig...ich kenn mittlerweile 4 leute die tossy 2 und 3 haben auch haben..


wurzeltrailausfahrt habe ich nun auch gut überstanden..na ja mal schauen was der schulterspezialist noch zu sagen hat


----------



## MB-Locke (19. August 2009)

Hi,

also erst mal vorne weg, allen toi toi toi und gute Besserung! Ich weiß, was ihr durchmacht, bei mir ist jetzt der Tossy 3 bald zwei Jahre her. An manchen Tagen merke ich aber immer noch was davon und das, obwohl ich sehr gute Physio und top OP hatte.

@Patrick: zu deiner Frage mit der Entfernung des Altmetalls...
Ich hatte wohl offensichtlich die gleiche Behandlung wie du und mir wurden nach ca. 10 Wo alles auf einmal entfernt. Im OP hat mir dann der Doc gesagt, dass ich einer der wenigen bin, die unter örtlicher Betäubung alles auf einmal machen lassen. Bei mir war es in der Mittagspause, ich bin danach wieder zur Arbeit
Heute würde ich es nicht mehr so machen (lassen). Alles auf einmal ist schon ok und man ist das dann los, jedoch würde ich es nur noch unter Vollnarkose machen lassen. Die Schmerzen waren schon derbe während des Eingriffs, auch wenn ich nicht so zimperlich bin und den OP mal so zu erleben, war auch ganz interessant Nochmals muss das nicht sein.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,

Gruß

Locke


----------



## MB-Locke (19. August 2009)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein regelrechter Trend zu werden mit dem Tossy .
> 
> Nach einem Crash auf Dirt letzten Mittwoch bin ich auch mit einem Tossy 3 dabei...
> Die Erstversorgung mit dem Stützverband war recht wackelig. Also packte ich das Tape aus und drückte das Schlüsselbein damit zusätzlich herunter.
> ...



Hi,

das mit dem "Runterdrücken" kann ich bestätigen, jedoch denke ich, ist eine OP - sofern sie gut gemacht wird - die bessere Wahl. Ich wurde erst nach ein paar Wo operiert und hatte mir mit der Methode auch bis dorthin geholfen um weiter zur Arbeit gehen zu können.
Mein Doc meinte, eine MRT sei bei dieser Verletzung gar nicht nötig, vielmehr komme es auf gute Röntgenbilder aus der korrekten Perspektive an. So hat wohl jeder seine Ansichten von den Docs...

Gruß u. gute Besserung,

Locke


----------



## Grinsekater (19. August 2009)

@ MB-Locke

Der Radiologe hat sich auch etwas gewundert. Anscheinend möchte der Operateur eine nicht offensichtliche Verletzung des Schultergelenks ausschließen .


----------



## Stan_Ef (26. August 2009)

Mein Fazit nach 3 Jahren Tossy 3:

Alles *******....  

Ich habe nun 4 Operationen hinter mir, aber es wird nicht besser.

Mir wurden 2 Drähte in das Schulterbein eingedübelt und anschließend mit Kirschnerdraht verstärkt.

Habe dann 9 Wochen!! den Dudelsack tragen müssen, da die Gefahr bestand, das die Drähte sich sonst verschieben.

Leider hat das alles nichts genützt, da bei mir sämtliche Bänder gerissen waren und diese sich nicht wieder reproduzierten.

Ich habe dann so ziemlich jede Reha-Therapie durch, die die Krankenkasse bezahlt (Tagesklinik, Intensivreha, Wasser-Therapie, Massagen, Stromtherapie etc). 

Ich bin dadurch Berufsunfähig und kann meinen rechten Arm nicht mehr über die 90° heben.

Des weiteren muss ich alle 2 Jahre nun zur Arthrosevorsorgeuntersuchung, da mein Gelenk angegriffen wurde.

Und das alles, weil so eine Schnepfe mit dem Auto nicht aufgepasst hat und mich samt Bike umgefahren hat.....


----------



## MB-Locke (26. August 2009)

Hi,

@Stan: hey, das tut mir echt leid für dich! Hört sich extrem beschi$$en an

@grinsekater: ok, das ist aber echt komisch. Zu mir meinte der Operateur, der auch der untersuchende Doc war, dass das überhaupt nicht notwendig sei, unter keinen Umständen bei so ner Art Verletzung... deshalb wundert mich das. Und wenn was zusätzlich "kaputt" ist, sollte man das auch schon vorher erkennen. Das war dessen Meinung.

Bei mir waren auch alle Bänder ab, hat sich aber Gott sei Dank alles wieder gut gebildet

@all: gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Winky (26. August 2009)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Mein Fazit nach 3 Jahren Tossy 3:
> 
> Alles *******....
> 
> ...



Wieso 4 mal OP, kannst du bitte mal deinen Werdegang schildern.

Ich stehe vor einer zweiten op und muß eine Entscheidung treffen, deshalb meine Bitte an dich.


----------



## Stan_Ef (27. August 2009)

Aaaalso....


1. Op:  Flicken der gerissenen Kapsel und einsetzen einer Platte.

2. OP:  Platte saß falsch und wurde gegen 2 Drähte ausgetauscht.

3. Op:  Drähte haben sich auf Grund eines Sturzes gelöst und drohten durch die Haus zu stoßen. Röntengenbild (nicht sehr lecker)  http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/3568/imgqc5.jpg

4. Op: Drähte entfernt


Nach 5 Monten ist dann bei der Physiotherapie alles wieder gerissen, worauf ich mich mit dem Gedanken angefreundet habe, das es so bleibt.
Ich habe absolut keinen Bock mehr auf Krankenhaus!!

Btw. Dieser Umstand drückt auch mein Schmerzensageld bzw. Rente nach oben...


----------



## MaTi (9. September 2009)

Erfahrungsbericht nach 12 Wochen konservativer Tossy3-Behandlung!
Sturz am 13.06.2009
Rucksackverband bis 28.06.2009
Danach keine weiteren Behandlungen!
Etwas Wetterfühligkeit ist vorhanden! Ansonsten überhaupt keine Probleme mehr!
Bin froh, dass ich nicht operiert worden bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double_b (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Bin jetzt 27. Vor 2 Jahren das erste mal vom MTB abgestiegen, direkt auf die Schulter.
Leichte Verschiebung des rechten Schlüsselbeins.

Nach 2 Wochen wieder fit ohne OP oder sonst was. Danach direkt in den Alpencross.

Dann dieses Jahr schon 3 Stürze beim MTB-Freeriden im Abstand von ca. 1 Monat auf die Schulter. Bei einem davon hats das AC Gelenk scheinbar komplett gesprengt(Tossy 3).

Schlüsselbein steht jetz mind. 1cm nach oben über (sieht sogar ein Blinder).

War schon bei 2 Othopäden und jeder hat mir von der OP abgeraten, da ich eig. alles machen kann. Ohne Einschränkung. Ohne Schmerz.
Ist nun ca. 5 Wochen seit dem Letzten Crash.

Gehe 2-3 mal ins Krafttraining in der Woche und ca 2x MTB (FR/DH/Tour).

Prognose für die Zukunft:
-Solange genug Muskulatur da ist kein Problem?
-Kein Risiko auf Arthrose (Wo kein Gelenk, da keine Arthrose...)?

Noch was:

Sieht leider optisch bescheiden aus. Gut, Model werde ich sowieso nicht mehr, wegen meiner zahlreicher Narben aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht.

Jetz hat mir einer der Ärzte vorgeschlagen, man könne etwas vom Überstand des Knochens "abtragen" um damit den Höcker zu verkleinern.

Hm... klingt irgendwie komisch.

Gibt's da vorstellbare Risiken???
Das Schlüsselbein hält ja sowieso nichts mehr, da dass Gelenk ja keine Verbindung mehr hat (und auch nie mehr bekommen wird)

Sehe ich das richtig?
Wie siehts da mit der Stabilität bei zB einem weiterem Sturz (sei es bloß beim Skifahren oder so) aus?


----------



## OZM (13. Oktober 2009)

double_b schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein steht jetz mind. 1cm nach oben über (sieht sogar ein Blinder).
> 
> Jetz hat mir einer der Ärzte vorgeschlagen, man könne etwas vom Überstand des Knochens "abtragen" um damit den Höcker zu verkleinern.



Laß das bloß sein!

Dein Zustand wird sich in keinem Fall verbessern.
Scheiß auf die Optik - das spielt eine immer geringere Rolle.



double_b schrieb:


> Gibt's da vorstellbare Risiken???



Ja, google mal nach Krankenhaus und antibiotika resistenten Keimen - JEDE OP ist ein Risiko.

Krankenhäuser sind gut und wichtig und ich bin froh, das es sie gibt, aber man muß da nicht aus Übermut rein.



double_b schrieb:


> Das Schlüsselbein hält ja sowieso nichts mehr, da dass Gelenk ja keine Verbindung mehr hat (und auch nie mehr bekommen wird)
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?


nein, bei mir ist nach zunächst erfolgreicher OP auch wieder was aufgerissen, aber in den folgenden Jahren, hat sich das irgendwie hingeknorpelt und hingenarbt. Jedenfalls empfinde ich 0,0 weniger Stabilität als auf der anderen Seite - bei 100% Beweglichkeit (evtl. ist auch nicht alles aufgerissen) jedenfalls ist der Körper keine Maschine und ich habe gute Erfahrung mit Achtsamkeit, Training und Geduld gemacht. 

Mit Ungeduld hab ich auch Erfahrung - das war die Geschichte mit dem "wieder aufgerissen" (ich habe es gewußt aber nicht wahr haben wollen: NACH OP und KG dauert es mindestens 1 Jahr (eher 2), bis die Bänder wieder (crashmäßig) voll belastbar sind)

Gute Besserung an alle Betroffenen

wünscht OZM


----------



## MaTi (11. November 2009)

So, nun muss ich mich auch wieder einmal melden!
Inzwischen sind nun fast 5 Monate seit meinem Sturz am 13.06.2009 vergangen.
Nochmals kurze Schilderung:
- Am 13.06. auf einem steilen Single-Trail über den Lenker abgestiegen
- bis 28.06. Rucksackverband
- am 04.07. wieder erstmals auf dem Bike (natürlich auf der Straße)

Im September habe ich ein Teilstück des Westweges gefahren; mit Rucksack; in zwei Tagen 170 km und 3.600 hm; keinerlei Probleme.

Inzwischen spiele ich auch wieder Fußball. Auch hier keine Probleme.

Habe keinerlei Schmerzen. Einzig bei schnellen und unverhofften Bewegungen verspüre ich ab und zu ein stechen.

Ich kann daher nur sagen, dass meine konservative Behandlung absolut super verlaufen ist! Ich hoffe natürlich, dass dies auch so bleibt.


----------



## OZM (11. November 2009)

ähnlicher Verlauf bei mir (allerdings nach OP)

aber

eine dumme Bewegung und RATSCH sind die Bänder wieder ab

glaub mir


und einer der Docs hat noch gesagt: bis die Bänder hinsichtlich Crashs wieder so stabil sind wie vor den Unfall, dauert es ca 2 Jahre

wie recht er hatte

Greez OZM


----------



## walo (11. November 2009)

mir gings wie mati.
sturz von der quarter. 4 wochen rucksackverband und dat wars.
ebenfalls keinerlei beschwerden.
allen ne gute besserung...


----------



## freeridealex (12. November 2009)

Jetzt meld ich mich auch mal. Hab mich 2003 nach nem Alpencross und auf der letzten Urlaubsabfahrt (Pianauratrails) beim Ausrollen auf Asphalt in ner Kurve mit Ölspur so richtig hingepackt. Ergebnis Tossy 3. Behandlung: KEINE OP, 4 Wochen Rucksackverband, 8 Wochen KG. 
Der behandelnde Arzt hatte mir von ner OP abgeraten und meinte, dass ich im Anschluss an die KG mit leichtem Krafttraining für den Schulterbereich beginnen sollte, damit die Muskulatur die ganze instabile Schulter- und Schlüsselbeinpartie stabilisiert. Hab ich dann auch gemacht. Habe jetzt nur ganz selten Beschwerden, wenn ich mal zu schwer in einem falschen Winkel hebe. Ansonsten ist alles wie früher.


----------



## vogtlandradl (14. November 2009)

Habe auch Tossy 3!

Ist jetzt 3 Wochen her habe zwei Drähte drin und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, darf auch nur bis 90 Grad bewegen, geht aber ganz gut. So nach 6-8 Wochen soll alles wieder raus und dann wieder voll bewegen. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## riderxxpatrick (14. November 2009)

Moin, wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.

Hatte das gleiche wie vogtlandradl ende Mai Sturz, Diagnose Tossy 3. 1-2 Wochen Rucksackverband, nach Rock im Park sofort OP. Ein Nagel und 2 Metallschlaufen. Bewegung bis max. 90°, keine Belastung. Nach 6-8 Wochen Entfernung des Nagels. Nach wenigen Tagen konnte ich den Arm wieder voll Bewegen und nach ca. 2 Wochen wieder biken gehen. Die Metallschlaufen kamen am 3. November raus. Kann meinen Arm auch voll bewegen aber noch nicht zu schwere Sachen tragen bis die Fäden gezogen sind.


----------



## vogtlandradl (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi an alle!

Ich habe mein Metall jetzt zwei Wochen wieder raus. Bin völlig schmerzfrei und würde mal sagen kann den Arm auch zu 90% wieder bewegen. Es fehlt noch etwas an Kraft aber ich denke das wird schon wieder werden. Radfahren geht zwar bei dem Wetter nicht aber auf dem Hometrainer geht es alle mal.
Ich kann nur sagen bei mir war es glaube ich besser mit OP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einhaender (27. Dezember 2009)

so nu au ma wieder melden 

unfall motorrad 08.03.08, 
op war am 28.8.09 athos HD von Dr. Klonz
schlüsselbein knappen cm abgesaegt, arthrose entfernt,
2x 10 cm stahlstifte von aussen acromion laengs ins schlüsselbein,
2x ma fibrewire kevlarfaden zwischen schlüsselbein und coracoid gespannt,
verschiedene muskeln wieder zusammengenaeht,
alte baender freigelegt und in position gebracht damit sie wieder festwachsen. kapsel und bandapparat hergestellt bzw neugebastelt.

am 8.10.09 nach 10 wochen stahlstifte entfernt, nur kleiner schnitt aussen am arm, oertl. betaeubt.
nu seit 7 wochen KG, kraft fehlt noch, beweglichkeit geht fast wieder, allerdings oft noch schmerzen die wie der arzt sagt erst nach 3/4 jahr weggehn koennen. das hatte ich nachm unfall auch schon  

http://www.namibiajagen.de/pub/aclux/athos_xray.jpg


----------



## swuzzi (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leidensgenossen......
Ich wurde auch an der rechten Schulter operiert (Tossy 3-4 ).Das war am 21.10.!Methode:Minarsystem.Soll ganz neu sein!!
Nach 2 Tagen Krankenhaus entlassen worden,ohne Verband oder ähnliches.Soll jetzt noch 3 Monate so gut wie es geht den Arm ruhig halten (<90°) und nix schweres heben.Ab dem 21.01.2010 soll ich dann laut Aussage des Arztes wieder voll hergestellt sein!!
Wollen die einen verarschen?!!Die 12 x Reha haben nicht allzuviel bewirkt.Die Schmerzen sind bei bestimmten Bewegungen nach wie vor mal mehr mal weniger da.
Und der Scheiss Draht, der immer drinbleiben soll stört mich auch total.Reibt hin und her,bei jeder Bewegung....
Entweder ich bin ein Weichei oder zu ungeduldig mit dem Heilungsprozeß!
Kennt einer diese OP Variante   " Minarsystem" wo der Draht nicht entfernt wird?? 
Bei google habe ich nichts darüber gefunden
Gruß


----------



## Nimrodx (13. Januar 2010)

*http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com/*

Tja, guten Tag auch...
Am 29.12.09  hats leider auch mich erwischt , Tossy III/Rockwood III, an der linken Schulter. Erstversorgung mal mit Rucksackverband. Im zweiten Krankenhaus meinten sie dann Rucksackverband runter (lt. Arzt bringt der gar nichts) und Gilchricht/Bauer-Verband rauf. Hab mich aber selber nicht sehr wohl gefühlt mit dem Gilchrist und deswegen beide Verbände kombiniert. Sogar schlafen auf dem Rücken war so relativ angenehm, nur zur Stütze des verletzen Armes hab ich mir einen weichen Polter zusätzlich untergelegt.
Da gerade zu Weihnachten/Silvester die meisten Schulterspezialisten nicht zur Verfügung standen musste ich bis zur ersten Profimeinung 11 Tage warten. Inzwischen haben sich natürlich eventuell noch vorhandene Bänder etwas weiter zurückgezogen und sind lt. Aussage des Arztes nicht mehr so gut versorgbar wie in den ersten Tagen. 
Hab mir inzwischen von 5 sogenannten Schulterspezialisten Meinungen eingeholt und bei meinem Glück war, dass natürlich alle 5 eine unterschiedliche Meinung und auch Operationstechnik vertraten. Das einzige das 4 der 5 sofort sagten war dass sie grundsätzlich nicht operieren würden. Einige Studien besagen das ca. 95% der konservativ Behandelten ebenfalls keine schlimmeren Spätfolgen usw. zu befürchten hätten. In den USA werden, wie schon im Forum beschrieben, keine Tossy III/Rockwood III AC Gelenksprengungen mehr operiert. Interessanter Weise besagen Studien dass Tossy III Verletzungen in Deutschland und Österreich grundsätzlich operativ versorgt werden. _(Ob das wohl an den sozialeren Systemen liegt, wo die Krankenkassen fast alles zahlen??) _
Da ich aber sehr aktiv trainiere und auch beruflich körperlich sehr aktiv bin weiß ich nun ehrlich keine Lösung für mein Problem. 
2 der Ärzte sagten dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt egal wäre ob operieren oder nicht, und dass mich auch in einem Jahr noch operieren lassen könnte. 
Tja, Dilemma, Dilemma. Bin auf jeden Fall für Antworten und Anregungen empfänglich.
Hab meine ersten Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen auch in einem Blog festgehalten. Dort kann man auch die einzelnen, mir vorgeschlagenen OP Methoden, nachlesen. 

*http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com/*


----------



## swuzzi (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Nimrodx
********,hat es dich auch erwischt!Mitleid kannste bestimmt gebrauchen,hilft aber nicht,leider!!!

Meine 3 Ärzte sagten alle:Operieren,wenn ich mit meinem  Alter noch viel und gerne Sport treibe,oder viel über Kopf arbeiten muss!!!
Grundsätzlich braucht man es heutzutage aber nicht mehr zu operieren!!

Eine OP garantiert keine vollständige Genesung!!!---Fakt-----!
Vorteile:
Bei guter OP sind die Schultern fast wieder gleich vom Erscheinungsbild her.Es wird Arthrose eventuell verhindert bzw. gemildert.Und:
Nach 1-2 Jahren darf jeder Sport uneingeschränkt betrieben werden!!


Nachteile:Eine OP ist immer ein Eingriff an deinem Körper (Wundheilung)!Wie verpackst du eine OP?Mein Schnitt ist ca. 3 cm lang und kaum noch zu sehen!Kam nach 48 Std. schon aus dem KH!!Es kann aber auch mal was nicht klappen und dann stehste da!!!

Der Arm darf 3 Monate nicht höher 90° angehoben werden.Da bildet sich schon arg die Muskulatur zurück!Da wird das Reha Training wirklich zur Mutprobe vom Schmerze her!
Das Witzige bei mir ist das ich mehr Schmerzen im Bi und Trizep habe als mit der Schulter!Aber am 21.1. sind die 3 Monate rum_----dann wird am Comeback gearbeitet!!!Richtig.................
Wenn du einen Bekannten von mir sehen könntest,wirklich Wahnsinn!Der muß ein Tossy 82 gehabt haben!(und mein guter 3er war schon net schlecht).War beim Schulterpapst in Münster der nicht op. hat!Wenn du möchtest schicke ich dir mal ein paar Fotos zu.
Ich nach Op und der Bekannte ca.4 Jahre ohne Op.
Mann denkt aus seiner Schulter platzt gleich ein Alien ---Hammer!


Glaube mal nicht das ich dir sehr helfen konnte,aber wenigstens haste die Gewissheit:Es gibt noch andere Leidensgenossen!!
Schreib dir doch Vorteile/Nachteile auf und überarbeite sie.

Gruß swuzzi


----------



## Nimrodx (13. Januar 2010)

Danke Swuzzi, hast recht Mitleid hilft da gar nix.
Was mich am meisten interessieren würde ist deine OP Methode "Minarsystem"?? Ich bin bei meinen ganzen Recherchen nicht einmal darauf gestossen. Wenn du einen Link oder ähnliches hättest wäre ich dir absolut verbunden. Auch über deine angebotenen Fotos würde ich mich freuen. Wissen ist ja bekanntlich Macht und auch die Ärzte sind nicht Allwissend.

http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nimrodx (13. Januar 2010)

Was sagt ihr eingentlich zu den bekanntesten OP Methoden Weaver-Dunn und Tight Rope??

http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (14. Januar 2010)

Hi
bei mir wurde nach dem Minarsystem op.!Draht und Plättchen brauchen nicht wieder mittels OP entfernt werden!!
Und wohin geht der Trend?..
Gruss


----------



## bs99 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte Ende Oktober 2008 in Bi-Mais einen Sturz von einem Drop, bin von 2 bis 2,5m kopfüber direkt auf die rechte Schulter gefallen.
Dabei habe ich mit eine AC-Gelenkssprengung Tossy III/Rockwood V zugezogen.
Da bei mir das Klaviertastensyndrom stark ausgeprägt war (Claviculahochstand 2-2,5cm!) musste operiert werden.
Die Erstversorgung fand in Deggendorf statt. Bereits auf der Fahrt von Deggendorf nach Hause habe ich mit einem Freund der Sportphysiotherapeut ist telefoniert und nach guten Ärzten für diese Verletzung gefragt.
Ich bin dann ins LKH Gmunden in Oberösterreich gefahren weil er das empfohlen hat und ich dort auch einige Ärzte kenne (mein Vater arbeitet dort).
Ich hatte im Operationsfeld eine kleine Abschürfung (das Protektorenhemd hat sich beim Aufprall minimal verschoben und das verursacht) weswegen Infektionsgefahr gegeben war und ich musste 6 Tage auf die OP warten.
Schmerztherapie mit 2 Voltaren/Tag bis zur OP.

Mein Arzt (Primar Hochdanninger) hat mir 2 OP-Methoden vorgestellt: Hakenplatte oder Drahtschlaufe mit der das Schlüsselbein am Schulterdach befestigt wird.
Bei der Drahtschlaufe sollte ich den Arm 6 Wochen ruhigstellen, bei der Hakenplatte 3-4 Wochen, allerdings wäre die nicht so gut verträglich und würde bei einigen Patienten Schmerzen verursachen.
Ich habe mich aufgrund der kürzeren Ruhigstellungsdauer für die Hakenplatten entschieden.

Dir OP fand 6 Tage nach der Verletzung statt. Ca. 2 Tage nach der OP wurde ich in der Schmerztherapie von Infusionen auf Voltaren (+ Magenschoner) umgestellt, 4 Tage nach der OP entlassen (Gilchrist Verband)

Ich habe mir sofort Physiotherapie bei meinem Freund verschreiben lassen.
Er hat mir ca. 1,5 Wochen nach der OP meine Schultermuskulatur mit einem speziellen Klebeband getaped, da ich durch starke Verspannungen Muskelschmerzen hatte; bereits nach 1 Tag waren die Schmerzen sehr deutlich gelindert. Die Wunde und das Schultergelenk selbst waren schmerzmäßig kein Problem, ich habe auch nach 1,5 Wochen die Voltaren abgesetzt.
Ca. 2 Wochen nach der OP hat mein Freund/Physio begonnen ganz vorsichtig die Schulter zu bewegen, also passive Bewegung des Gelenks, und die Naht wurde entfernt.
Nach ca. 2,5 Wochen begann ich mit ersten vorsichtigen Pendelübungen (erst unter Anleitung des Physio).
Größtes Problem war die durch die Ruhezeit entzundene lange Bizepssehne, die erst wieder unter mittleren Schmerzen aktiviert werden musste.
Nach ca. 3 Wochen habe ich *täglich mehrmals *sorgfältig meine Übungen gemacht und die Bewegungsabläufe auch in tägliche Verrichtungen bewußt eingebaut (wichtig: nur im schmerzfreien Bewegungsradius agieren, seitliches Anheben des Armes noch nicht durchführen!).
Durch die Übungen erweiterte sich der schmerzfreie Aktionsradius stetig. Da muss man geduldig bleiben, es nicht übertreiben, auch wenn mal 3 Tage keine Veränderung eintritt!
Nach ca. 4 Wochen konnte ich wieder (vorsichtig) Autofahren und das Gangwechseln war eine meiner Übungen 
Dann fing ich auch an das seitliche Abduzieren (Anheben) zu üben.

Ich machte durch die täglichen Übungen sehr große Fortschritte, der Arzt war begeistert. Auch die vermeintlich schmerzvolle Hakenplatte vertrug ich ohne Probleme.
Den Gilchristverband lies ich nach 5-6 Wochen weg, nach 5 Wochen war ich wieder in der Arbeit.
Nach 5-6 Wochen begann ich auch mit leichtem Training (Walken mit Stöcken), führte weiterhin Übungen aus.

Am 30. Dezember (8 Wochen nach OP!) gings das erste mal mit Skiern auf die Piste! Ich nutzte den Brustgurt des Gilchrist um im Falle eines Sturzes den Oberarm am Brustkorb zu halten und die Schulter vor einer seitlichen Anhebung zu schützen. selbsttätig konnte ich die Schulter ca. 100° schmerzfrei anheben.
Ende Februar konnte ich meine erste Skitour mit Rucksack auf dem Rücken durchführen! Schmerzfrei und kein Problem, bei der Abfahrt nutzte ich wieder den Gilchrist-Brustgurt.

Ende März liess ich die Hakenplatte entfernen, ich war dazu nur 3 Nächte im KH.
Weitere Physio (1x wöchentlich) und tägliche Übungen, alle 2-3 Wochen eine Skitour.
Irgendwann im April das erste mal vorsichtiges Mountainbiken.
Im Mai hab ich mit Kletter begonnen, um die Schultermuskulatur weiter zu stärken (und weil es riesen Spass macht!). Im Juli war bereits ein 6A im Vorstieg drinnen 
Die Schulter bei sämtlichen Sportarten (Biken, Klettern, Skitouren+Skifahren) ohne Probleme.

Info zu meiner Person: zum Unfallzeitpunkt 30 Jahre alt, regelmässiger aber nicht übermässiger Sport (Biken, Skifahren/Skitouren) davor.
Die OP und Heilung war bei mir lt. Aussage von meinen Ärzten und Physios mustergültig und 1-2 Wochen kürzer als bei vergleichbaren Patienten. Ich war aber auch sehr fleissig und geduldig bei der Physio, das sehe ich heute als Schlüssel zum Erfolg an!

Also, nicht verzagen, es gibts Schlimmeres und wenn du bei der Physio dranbleibst und es NICHT ÜBERTREIBST wird das wieder!

Und weil die Heilung so gut geklappt hat hab ich mir Ende September 2009 das linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen 

So, langer Text, aber ich hoffe es motiviert die Verletzten 

Kurz nochmal meine Empfehlungen zur Heilung:
- Arzt der Erfahrung hat suchen
- Sportphysiotherapeut befrage welcher Arzt (die sehen ja was bei den OP´s rauskommt!)
- (Sport-)Physiotherapie machen
- gewissenhaft, geduldig seine Übungen machen!
- nicht übertreiben!
- auf seinen Körper hören!


----------



## vogtlandradl (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Noch mal!

Ich habe schon mal im Forum geschrieben. Ich habe mir am Sa.28.10.2009 Tossy III zugezogen bin dann  am Mo. 30.10.2009 op. worden, mit der zwei Drahtstiften  und einer Schlinge, weiß nicht wie das heißt. Dann  bin ich am Mo.14.12.2009 wieder in KH. zur Materialentfernung und war dann noch drei Wochen zuhause und kann jetzt wieder alles machen. Gehe viel schwimmen (Radfahren geht bei uns zu zeit nicht, haben ja viel Schnee) und auch Skifahren habe nur sehr wenig Schmerz. Wenn man überhaupt von Schmerz reden kann. Es ist halt noch nicht die ganze Kraft wieder da. Aber das wird von Woche zu Woche besser. Hatte mir mal 2003 das Schlüsselbein gebrochen ist auch op. worden  da war ich schneller wieder fit. Aber was solls es wird schon wieder werden. Der Kopf ist nur wichtig dass du selbst willst.
Ich bin zufrieden dass es op. worden ist. 

LG Vogtlandradl


----------



## Nimrodx (14. Januar 2010)

http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com

Ja das ist schon so eine Sache mit den Entscheidungen, meine Erwägungen gehen im Moment in die Richtung vorerst nich operieren zu lassen. Mal schauen wie sich das ganze in 2 oder 3 Monaten anfühlt und anschaut. Wenn dann keine totale Besserung ist kann ich ja immer noch operieren, oder spricht da aus eurer Sicht was dagegen.

http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com


----------



## swuzzi (15. Januar 2010)

Hi
Ja,ja-diese Entscheidungen!
Nach 2-3 Monaten wird es dir schon merklich besser gehen--da denkst du bestimmt nicht mehr an eine OP!Auch wenn dich später der Höcker stört!
Du wirst froh sein ,daß du mit möglichen Einschränkungen die aus dem Tossy resultieren lernst zu leben!!
Denn nach einer OP musste den Arm/Schulter WIEDER 8-12 Wochen ruhig stellen und die ganze Reha fängt von vorn an.
Darum ist es wichtig,wie du dich auch Entscheidest,steh dazu!Reine Kopfsache!!
Ich wurde vor 11 Wochen operiert und bereue  es noch nicht!Täglich geht es bergauf.Nach den 12 Reha-Einheiten (start 7 Tage nach der OP) habe ich erstmal wieder 4 Wochen pause gemacht,um der Schulter auch die Möglichkeit zu geben auszuheilen!Natürlich alles im Alltag getätigt außer Sport!!In 5 Tagen sind die 3 Monate rum und ich geb gas!
Allerdings soll meine Methode(Minarsystem) ein Lebenlang verbaut bleiben!
Mal abwarten wie es nach Jahren aussieht.....


----------



## MaTi (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich im Forum so lese, dass man bei den OP`s mindestens 3 Monate außer Gefecht ist, bin ich froh, dass ich nicht operiert wurde.

Von allen 3 Ärzten die mich untersucht haben, wurde zunächst von einer OP abgeraten, obwohl eindeutig die Tossy 3-Verletzung vorlag.
Wie ich bereits in meinem Krankheitsverlauf geschildert habe, hatte ich nur 14 Tage einen Rucksackverband. Vom ruhigstellen des Armens hielten meine Ärzte ebenfalls nichts. Ich sollte den Arm ganz normal bis zur Schmerzgrenze bewegen. 
So konnte ich bereits nach 3 Wochen wieder aufs Bike sitzen (natürlich auf Asphalt).

Nachdem inzwischen 7 Monate vergangen sind, muss ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem Heilungsverlauf absolut zufrieden bin. Beim Fußball bin ich schon einige Male auf die Schulter gefallen. Zum Glück jedoch nichts passiert.
Letzendlich bin ich froh, dass ich mich für die konservative Behandlung entschieden habe.


----------



## Nimrodx (18. Januar 2010)

Klingt ja sehr beruhigend MaTi,
Frage: ist bei dir ein Hochstand des Schlüsselbeines zu sehen? hast du Krankengymnastik gemacht? kannst du mittlerweile alle Bewegungen wieder schmerzfrei ausführen z.B. Liegestütz, Klimmzüge und andere kräftigende Übungen für den Schultergürtel usw.? Wirst du noch weiter untersucht im Sinne von Athrosevorsorgeuntersuchungen?
Ansonsten wünsche ich dir noch alles Gute und ein Beschwerdefreies Sportlerleben.
----------------------------------------
http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com


----------



## MaTi (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Nimrodx,
der Hochstand ist natürlich da, aber mit diesem Schönheitsmakel kann ich gut leben.
Krankengymnastik hatte ich keine! Die Ärzte meinten ich soll den Arm bis zur Schmerzgrenze normal bewegen.
Ich bin bereits seit längerer Zeit schmerzfrei! Selbst Liegestütze sind ohne Probleme möglich. Gewichte von unten nach oben sind eh kein Problem. 

Nur bei schnellen unverhofften Bewegungen kann es mal einen kleinen Stich geben.
Ansonsten bin ich absolut zufrieden!
Naja, die Gefahr von Athrose besteht natürlich. Hier muss ich wohl künftig auf die Vorsorgeuntersuchungen achten!

Wünsche allen Tossy-Geplagten einen ebenso guten Heilungsverlauf!


----------



## Tingltanglbob (19. Januar 2010)

Winky schrieb:


> Wieso 4 mal OP, kannst du bitte mal deinen Werdegang schildern.
> 
> Ich stehe vor einer zweiten op und muß eine Entscheidung treffen, deshalb meine Bitte an dich.




Hi 

Ich hatte auch Tossy 3 vom dirtbike fahren. 
-- Double Absprung -- zu Langsam angefahren-- vor Landung gesprungen -- auf nächstem Double Absprung mit Schulter gelandet -- keine Protektoren angehabt. 

dümmer gehts nimmer den die mussten erst mal 2 Wochen mit OP warten bis die Schürfungen am Rücken und Schulter vom Brechsand auf der Strecke abgeheilt waren 

Ich wollte eine Woche nach dem Drahtausbau wieder CC fahren gehen. 
Hab ich gemacht, und bin gefallen, ja genau auf die Schulter.....

Der Arzt hat mir damals von einer zweiten OP abgeraten, da es den Scheiß nur noch schlimmer gemacht hätte

Ich renne nun seid 7 Jahren mit dem Scheiss rum und muss sagen das ich schon ein Problem habe. 

Ich habe danach mit dem CC fahren angefangen und dann vor 5 Jahren den ersten Marathon gefahren. 
Das Problem ist das man beim Dirtbike fahren viel  Schnellkraft und Oberkörpermuskeln trainiert. 

Beim CC Training bleibt der Oberkörper meist auf der Strecke, und im Winter geh ich mittlerweile auch nur noch Radfahren und Joggen. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist das man unbedingt ein Muskeltraining machen sollte nach so einer Verletzung, und nicht wie ich alles " unterfordert ". 

Eine Freundin  ( Physiotherapeutin ) von mir hat mir damals unbedingt dazu geraten was zu machen, mir sogar angeboten in der Muckibude ihres Vaters mit ihrer Hilfe was zu machen.
Ich habs ausgeschlagen und lieber Biketouren gefahren.


Im Eishockey sind solche Verletzungen übrigens an der Tagesordnung und werden selten Operiert. 
Mir wurde gesagt das sich eine OP erst ab Tossy 3 " lohnt " 
Ich kann nicht sagen ob es besser wäre sich ein zweites mal zu operiern lassen, aber ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen das man ein Muskeltraining mit Pysio machen sollte, auch wenn es die Kasse nicht zahlt.

Bei mir kracht bei bestimmten Bewegungen der Ganze Arm, und ich habe ein Klaviertastensyndrom........


----------



## bs99 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht warum von medizinisch nicht geschulten hier zu Operation/nicht Operation geraten wird, noch dazu wenn die schwere der AC-Sprengung gar nicht von jedem detailliert bekannt ist.
Tossy 3 ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr Stand der Zeit, die Rockwood-Skala ist genauer.
Bei mir war es Rockwood V, d.h. kompletter Abriss aller Bänder mit Schlüsselbeinhochstand von ca. 2,5cm, mit beginnender Muskelablösung.
Das ist nicht nur ein optischer Mangel! 
Glaubt ihr nicht, es hat einen Sinn dass das Schlüsselbein so in Stellung gehalten wird wie es bei einem unverletzten Gelenk eben ist?
Wenn ich dann von stechenden Schmerzen bei raschen Bewegungen lese, Leute, dann ist eure Verletzung nicht ordentlich behandelt/ausgeheilt/therapiert worden!
Auch ich musste ca. 1 Woche liegen bevor ich operiert werden konnte.
Von 3 Monaten ruhigstellen nach der OP kann keine Rede sein, bei der ersten OP sind es 3 Wochen, nach der 2. konnte ich den Arm sofort wieder schmerzfrei bewegen, lediglich auf die Heilung der OP-Wunde muss man ca. 2 Wochen aufpassen => trockenhalten und nicht zu starke Bewegungen damit die Naht sauber heilt.

Die Studien, die angeblich besagen dass in USA solche Verletzungen nicht operiert werden, wundern mich wenig, wenn man eine ungefähre Ahnung vom Gesundheitssystem dort hat. Es wird von den Versicherungen - so man überhaupt eine hat - schlichtweg nicht bezahlt! Und selber zahlen kannst du dir einfach nicht leisten.

Tut euch selbst einen Gefallen und geht zu Ärzten die nachweislich Erfahrung mit Sportverletzungen an der Schulter und sporttreibenden Patienten haben, und danach - wie Tingltanglbob geschrieben hat - macht eine ordentliche Physiotherapie und ein Aufbautraining.
Das muss nicht mal teuer sein, eine Einweisung und danach selbstständig mit dem Theraband trainieren.

Alles andere ist schlichtweg ein Spiel mit der eigenen Lebensqualität und Gesundheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimrodx (20. Januar 2010)

Da hast du nicht unrecht bs99, ab niemand hier - von dem geh ich einfach mal aus - lässt sich auf anraten von einem Forenmitglied operieren oder nicht operieren. Alle die hier schreiben teilen einfach ihre Erfahrungen mit und helfen so denen die sich verletzt haben aber noch unschlüssig sind. So wie du schreibst glaubst du alles den Herrn Ärzten und fragst auch nicht nach? Oder liegt der Fall da doch anders? Ich bin mittlerweile ein regelrechter Spezialist auf dem Gebiet AC-Gelenksprengung geworden, hab sogar Operationsbücher gewälzt usw., wirklich Entscheidungsfreudiger hinsichtlich operieren - nicht operieren bin ich dadurch nicht geworden. Aber zumindest hab ich Ahnung und bin mit Wissen aufgeladen wenn ich mit einem Arzt rede, und dadurch können sie mich nicht so leicht mit lapidaren Aussagen abspeisen. 
Ich bin froh von so vielen Leuten in diesem Forum Tipps und Ratschläge zu erhalten weil die einfach aus dem "Leben kommen". Danke an alle!!!


----------



## bs99 (20. Januar 2010)

Nimrodx schrieb:


> ...So wie du schreibst glaubst du alles den Herrn Ärzten und fragst auch nicht nach? Oder liegt der Fall da doch anders?...



Der Fall liegt sogar wesentlich anders. Ich muß dazu sagen dass mich allgemeine Operationsrisiken (Infektionen usw.) überhaupt nicht bei meiner Entscheidung beeinflusst haben, das sehe ich für meinen Teil ziemlich entspannt.
Bei mir hatte die Verletzung ein Ausmaß, dass ohne das Risiko von Einschränkungen einzugehen, eine Operation unumgänglich war. Das haben mir 3 voneinander unabhängige Ärzte bestätigt (Notarzt am Unfallort, Unfallchirurg in Deggendorf, operierender Primar der Unfallchirurgie).
Die Wahl des Arztes habe ich getroffen aufgrund der Empfehlung eines sehr guten Sportphysiotherapeuten, der nebenbei noch ein guter Freund ist. (und Physios sehen das "Werk" der Ärzte täglich und können das auch beurteilen)
Weiters habe ich mich gründlich über die Operationsmethoden informiert, und die Hakenplatte wurde mir von meinem behandelnden Arzt empfohlen. Positive Rückmeldungen dazu bekam ich auch von zwei weiteren Personen (einer davon ebenfalls Unfallchirurg, der andere Mountainbiker den es beim Biken erwischt hat) die diese Operationsmethode am eigenen Leib erfahren haben und gute Erfahrungen damit hatten.


----------



## MaTi (26. Januar 2010)

Natürlich ist es absolut notwendig, den Rat der Ärzte bzw. dessen Empfehlung zur operativen oder konservativen Behandlung zu befolgen.
Nur Ärzte die den Verletzten behandeln oder behandelt haben, können die schwere der Verletzung beurteilen.

Aber selbst die Ärzte tun sich in der Entscheidung schwer, ob operiert oder konservativ behandelt werden soll. 
Bei meiner Tossy 3-Verletzung haben mir alle behandelten Ärzte mitgeteilt, dass man diese Verletzung operieren könnte.
Es könne jedoch nicht sicher gesagt werden, dass es nach der Operation besser ist als nach einer konservativen Behandlung.
Daher war ich froh, dass mir alle 3 behandelten Ärzte zunächst zur konservativen Behandlung geraten haben.

Bei meinem Unfall hörte ich in der Notaufnahme zum ersten mal den Begriff "Schultereckgelenksprengung" und konnte mit diesem Begriff zunächst nicht viel anfangen, außer der Erfahrung, dass diese Verletzung höllisch weh tut. 
Die endgültige Diagnose sollte ich jedoch erst am Montag erhalten. 

Daher habe ich mich natürlich übers Wochenende über die Tossy-Verletzung im Internet informierte. Dabei war auch dieses Forum sehr hilfreich. So konnte ich mich ein wenig darauf einstellen, was mich noch erwartet und konnte den weiter behandelten Ärzten auch gezielte Fragen stellen.
Letztendlich habe ich jedoch den Rat der Ärzte befolgt! 
Ob dies über Jahre hinweg die richtige Entscheidung war, wird sich noch zeigen.
Ich jedenfalls war froh, dass ich hier Meinungen von Leidensgenossen lesen konnte.
Dies habe ich zum Anlass genommen auch meinen Genesungsverlauf mitzuteilen.

Entscheidungen über einen operativen Eingriff oder die konservative Behandlung sollte man nicht aus den Schilderungen des Forum treffen.
Hier sollte man auf jedenfall auf die behandelten Ärzte hören und wenn man nicht sicher ist, nochmals einen weiteren Arzt hinzuziehen.

Wünsche allen gute Besserung!


----------



## swuzzi (27. Januar 2010)

Ganau so ist es MaTi!!
Ich kann es allen auch nur ans Herz legen:Hört auf die Ärzte!!

Letztendlich muß jeder selbst mit den Spätfolgen klarkommen-----------oder auch nicht---treffen wir uns in 30-40 Jahren nochmal hier im Forum und diskutieren weiter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Frage ist nicht was besser ist Op oder kons.Behandlung!Sondern:Wie ich individuell mit meiner Sprengung umgehe und deren Reha-Maßnahmen!!
Kann nur einen wirklichen Tipp weitergeben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Zieht die Reha durch beim Peuti/Zuhaus und das mit allen Schmerzen!!!
Denke jedesmal der Peuti reißt mir den Arm aus,der Maso--------
Wenn ich denke, stopp es geht nicht weiter mit der Bewegung,werde ich für ihn erstmal interessant und er erwacht!!!
Aber so erfüllt die Reha erst ihren Zweck!!
Gruss und allen viel spaß beim Kämpfen (sind ja eh Einzelkämpfer)


----------



## dasemu (27. Januar 2010)

hi,
hatte vor 3 wochen nen unfall mit tossy 2-3 sin (laut der österreichischen ärztin). seit tagen bin ich jetz im netz unterwegs auf der suche nach rat und am sinnvollsten scheint mir die sache von den mountainbikern diskutiert zu werden...
konservative behandlung für 4 wochen mit rucksackverband für 4 wochen empfahl mir die ärztin, (gilchrist wäre sinnvoller??), und am anfang eine armschlaufe zur entlastung. schmerzen so gut wie keine mehr schon seit 2 wochen. *habe aber ein relativ ausgeprägtes klaviertastensyndrom, wird aber schon besser die letzten tage. zumindest morgens beim aufwachen komplett weg, sobald ich mich ab 1 minute bewege wieder voll da. hatte das schon mal jemand so, bzw kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich das irgendwann von alleine gibt bzw ob es sich damit leben lässt???*
ich surfe(wellenreiten) eigentlich jeden tag (jetzt seit gut einem monat nicht) und habe gute schlutermuskulatur, die die ganze sache eignentlcih stützen müsste, oder? 
ah. mein problem ist, dass ich in portugal wohne und die ärzte hier keinen plan haben: ruhig halten ist die devise bis besser wird.
vielen dank, der sebbo


----------



## bs99 (27. Januar 2010)

@ reha: ich finde auch, das die therapie sicher genauso wichtig ist wie das was was vorher passiert. mir (op mit hakenplatte) hat aber der arzt und der physio gesagt IMMER im bewegungsradius zu bleiben der schmerzfrei ist!

@ dasemu: das ist natürlich eine blöde sache. bist du bald mal in Ö oder D und kannst einen sportmediziner konsultieren?
die ac-gelenkssprengung ist ja eine bänderverletzung, da ist meines wissens nach keine muskulatur die den zerrissenen bändern die arbeit abnehmen kann. bei einem klaviertastensyndrom ist es wohl eher tossy III, weil ja II nur ein teilabriss der bänder ist. bänder wachsen halt durch ruhighalten nicht zusammen, insofern solltest du einen arzt konsultieren der sich mit dieser verletzung auskennt. vielleicht bei fußballern oder rennradfahrern in portugal mal nachfragen?!


----------



## Nimrodx (7. Februar 2010)

Na ja bei mir ist es jetzt dann soweit ich werde mich am 09.02.2010 operieren lassen. Die Schmerzen im Bereich der Gelenksprengung sind eigentlich immer da, nicht so dass es nicht zum aushalten wäre aber sie sind halt einfach da. Die Operationstechnik mit der ich das ganze machen lasse nennt sich Weaver-Dunn (hier ein sehr guter Link zur Erklärung: http://www.shoulderdoc.co.uk/article.asp?section=525&article=666)  Diese Technik bietet aus meiner Sicht mehr Vor- als Nachteile da sie im Gegensatz zur z.B. Tight-Rope schon etwas länger bekannt ist und dadurch auch die Risiken usw. viel mehr abgeschätzt werden können. Nebenwirkungen kann natürlich jede OP haben aber von dem gehe ich einfach mal nicht aus. Ausserdem gefällt mir hier dass meine eigenen Bänder zur Wiederherstellung verwendet werden und nicht ganz so viel Fremdmaterial in meinem Körper "verbaut" wird. Weiters wird bei dieser Technik das Arthroserisiko weitgehenst eliminiert. 
Über den Verlauf der OP und die entsprechende Nachbehandlung werde ich euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten. Genauer werde ich es in meinem Blog: http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com/?spref=gr 
posten. 
Also dann bis bald.


----------



## bs99 (7. Februar 2010)

Nimrodx schrieb:


> Na ja bei mir ist es jetzt dann soweit ich werde mich am 09.02.2010 operieren lassen. Die Schmerzen im Bereich der Gelenksprengung sind eigentlich immer da, nicht so dass es nicht zum aushalten wäre aber sie sind halt einfach da. Die Operationstechnik mit der ich das ganze machen lasse nennt sich Weaver-Dunn (hier ein sehr guter Link zur Erklärung: http://www.shoulderdoc.co.uk/article.asp?section=525&article=666)  Diese Technik bietet aus meiner Sicht mehr Vor- als Nachteile da sie im Gegensatz zur z.B. Tight-Rope schon etwas länger bekannt ist und dadurch auch die Risiken usw. viel mehr abgeschätzt werden können. Nebenwirkungen kann natürlich jede OP haben aber von dem gehe ich einfach mal nicht aus. Ausserdem gefällt mir hier dass meine eigenen Bänder zur Wiederherstellung verwendet werden und nicht ganz so viel Fremdmaterial in meinem Körper "verbaut" wird. Weiters wird bei dieser Technik das Arthroserisiko weitgehenst eliminiert.
> Über den Verlauf der OP und die entsprechende Nachbehandlung werde ich euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten. Genauer werde ich es in meinem Blog: http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com/?spref=gr
> posten.
> Also dann bis bald.



Alles Gute!


----------



## vogtlandradl (7. Februar 2010)

*Hallo* *Nimrodx!

Ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deiner OP. Hoffe du wirst schnell wieder fit. Bei mir ist es jetzt ein viertel Jahr her und ich bin sehr zu frieden mit meiner Schulter, etwas Kraft oder Muskeln fehlen noch aber 100% SCHMERZFREI!!!

LG Vogtlandradl
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimrodx (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
bin gestern den 12.02.2010 schon wieder aus dem KH entlassen worden. Die OP hab ich gut überstanden und lt. Operateur ist alles so abgelaufen wie es sollte. Durch die OP sind also erstmal keine Kollateralschäden entstanden, wie z.B. Verletzungen von Muskeln, Sehnen oder Blutgefässen. 
Gleich am ersten postoperativen Tag wurde passive Bewegungstherapie gemacht um dasSchulter- Ellbogen- und Handgelenk zu mobilisieren, auch dabei verspürte ich keine grossen Schmerzen oder Probleme. Leider muß ich im moment noch Schmerztabletten einnehmen, ich nehm aber nur noch die welche auch eine entzündunghemmende Wirkung haben, die Mexalen 500 hab ich gleich mal abgesetzt da die nur Schmerzen bekämpfen und sonst nix. 
Der weitere Verlauf schaut vorerst mal so aus dass ich bis zur 4 ten postoperativen Woche einen Gilchrist tragen muss. Dazu min. 2x wöchentlich passive Bewegungstherapie und ein paar Übungen die ich selber für die Schulter machen kann. Mein erster Meilenstein ist aber mal die Entfernung der Nähte das so um den 10-12 postoperativen Tag passieren wird, danach kann ich wenigstens wieder ordentlich duschen ;-)). Also bis demnächst, ich werde weiter berichten. 
------------------------------------------------------------------
http://nimrodx-acgelenksprengung.blogspot.com


----------



## bs99 (13. Februar 2010)

Nimrodx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin gestern den 12.02.2010 schon wieder aus dem KH entlassen worden. Die OP hab ich gut überstanden und lt. Operateur ist alles so abgelaufen wie es sollte. Durch die OP sind also erstmal keine Kollateralschäden entstanden, wie z.B. Verletzungen von Muskeln, Sehnen oder Blutgefässen.
> Gleich am ersten postoperativen Tag wurde passive Bewegungstherapie gemacht um dasSchulter- Ellbogen- und Handgelenk zu mobilisieren, auch dabei verspürte ich keine grossen Schmerzen oder Probleme. Leider muß ich im moment noch Schmerztabletten einnehmen, ich nehm aber nur noch die welche auch eine entzündunghemmende Wirkung haben, die Mexalen 500 hab ich gleich mal abgesetzt da die nur Schmerzen bekämpfen und sonst nix.
> Der weitere Verlauf schaut vorerst mal so aus dass ich bis zur 4 ten postoperativen Woche einen Gilchrist tragen muss. Dazu min. 2x wöchentlich passive Bewegungstherapie und ein paar Übungen die ich selber für die Schulter machen kann. Mein erster Meilenstein ist aber mal die Entfernung der Nähte das so um den 10-12 postoperativen Tag passieren wird, danach kann ich wenigstens wieder ordentlich duschen ;-)). Also bis demnächst, ich werde weiter berichten.
> ...



hört sich gut an!
bleib geduldig, das wird schon!


----------



## double_b (16. Februar 2010)

Hi!
So jetz bin ich dran:
Der Unfall (Mtb, Tossy III) war zum Zeitpunkt der OP schon 6 Monate her (August 09).
Wollte zuerst konservativ probieren, nachdem das Schlüsselbei aber immer noch weiter rauskam, hab ich mich doch nach anraten des Arztes zur OP mit Tightrope entschieden.
OP-Termin wurde dann erst mal verschoben, weil das Material nicht lieferbar war...

Bin jetzt am 14.01.2010 in der Uniklinik Regensburg operiert worden.
Lief alles wunderbar, Hochstand war weg, kaum Schmerzen/Probleme. Hab mich auch kaum bewegt und den Arm fast nicht belastet. Wie vorgeschrieben. Nach 2 Wochen, als die Schmerzen weg waren, ging ich wieder normal in die Arbeit (Computerarbeit, also keine Belastung).

Nach 3 Wochen hab ich dann gemerkt, dass das Schlüsselbein wieder oben rauskommt. Ergo: Ab zum Doc, Röntgen, Diagnose: Tightrope hat nicht gehalten. Sprich: hat sich gelockert oder ist gerissen.

Hab jetzt nen Termin am 2. März für einen weitere OP. Jetz wirds abgefahren. Die nehmen mir jetzt was von der Gracilissehne im Oberschenkel raus und Machen es am AC Gelenk zur Stabilisierung in Y- und Z-Richtung (Koordinatensystem) fest. Gehalten wird das ganze von selbstauflösenden Fäden und Schrauben.

Bin schon etwas nervös, muss ich sagen. Mal sehen ob das klappt.
Für Kreuzbandriss (Kumpel von mir, hat super geklappt) wird sowas ja ständig gemacht, aber dafür?

Was meint ihr?


edit: ach ja - Schmerz/Probleme hatte ich weder vor der OP noch hab ich jetz welche. Mach auch schon wieder schön Übungen mit Theraband. Geht alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nimrodx (16. Februar 2010)

@ double_b

Erst mal tut mir leid für dich dass du jetzt noch eine 2te OP brauchst!!! )
Frage: Was ist gerissen? Ein *Teil vom Tight-Rope* oder etwas vom *Coracoid*, oder hat sich eine *Hülse* aus einem Knochen gelöst?

Dass du schon wieder sobald nach der OP aktive Bewegungstherapie gemacht hast wundert mich etwas, als ich mich über die Tight-Rope informierte sagte mein Arzt "Ruhigstellung für min. *4-6 Wochen postoperativ mit Gilchristverband, währenddessen nur passive Bewegungstherapie.*
Halt uns halt auf dem laufenden!!
Alles Gute, trotzdem......


----------



## double_b (16. Februar 2010)

Also die beiden Knöpfe sind (so seh ich das auf dem Bild) noch da wo sie sein sollen. Scheinbar hat der Faden nachgegeben bzw. sich gelockert. Aber nicht plötzlich sondern langsam. Habe zumindest keinen "Ruck" in Verbindung mit Schmerz gespürt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wurde immer besser. Mir ist dann nur aufgefallen, dass das Schlüsselbein wieder erheblich oben raussteht. Der Arzt meine "halbe Schaftbreite". sieht für mich aber nach wesentlich mehr aus. Bestimmt 1.5cm+X.

Ich hoffe, dass die 2. OP mehr Erfolg bringt. Auf die Sehne im Oberschenkel kann ich verzichten. Aber nicht auf ne Stabile Schulter (die noch dazu aussieht als wie....)


Also zum Thema:


> Dass du schon wieder sobald nach der OP aktive Bewegungstherapie gemacht hast wundert mich etwas, als ich mich über die Tight-Rope informierte sagte mein Arzt "Ruhigstellung für min. 4-6 Wochen postoperativ mit Gilchristverband, währenddessen nur passive Bewegungstherapie.


Dachte ich auch. Aber mein Arzt meinte: Gilchrist brauch ich nicht. Und "Ruhighalten" reicht. Aktive Übungen  über 90 Grad erst nach 4 Wochen.

Naja wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## swuzzi (16. Februar 2010)

Hi
Klingt ja echt bescheiden,deine Sache!!Hatte da wohl mehr Glück,bis jetzt!Bin nach dem "Minarsystem" operiert worden und durfte 3 Monate den Arm nicht höher 90° heben! "Sehr WICHTIG "
Momentan fühle ich mich ganz gut und mache große Fortschritte bei der Reha! Darauf kommt es wohl an-zumindest kannst du zur Verbesserung viel beitragen,egal wie heftig die Dehnschmerzen sind.
Denn bei der op.biste dem Arzt und seinem "Können" ausgeliefert!!!
Mein Tip: Halte den Arm nach der op. so gut es geht still!Und das für mindestens 10 Wochen!!Dann wird zwar die Reha heftig aber es reißt nichts mehr raus ,weil sich Narbengewebe bilden konnte!!
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimrodx (23. Februar 2010)

Tach auch alle, 
tja heute sind´s genau 2 Wochen nach meiner OP, Arm ist immer noch(bis insgesamt 4 Wo. nach OP) durch Gilchrist ruhig gestellt. Die 2 x in der Wo stattfindende "*passive*" Bewegungstherapie tut sehr gut und der Therapeut ist auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Bewegungsradius. *Passiv *sind derzeit 90° Abduktion und ca.85° Anteversion ohne jegliche Schmerzen möglich. Auch die Pendelübungwen die ich selbst täglich machen kann (Oberkörper nach vorne und den Arm/Schulter einfach durch die Schwerkraft hängen lassen und dabei minimal nach vorne/hinten pendeln) tragen sehr dazu bei dass die Schulter nicht ganz "einrostet". Die Fäden sind auch schon gezogen worden und die Narbe schaut ganz gut aus. Die OP Stelle spür ich eigentlich gar nicht bis auf die *Drahtcerlage* die kann ich deutlich mit den Fingern fühlen da sie ja über das Schlüsselbein zur Fixierung von eben dem geführt ist, sehen tut man das aber nicht. 
Also dann bis demnächst....


----------



## ctwitt (26. Februar 2010)

Hi,
hatte am 5Dez ein Rookwood 5. wurde dann am Montag den 7 Dez operiert. Donnerstag raus aus dem Krankenhaus. Arm ruhig gestellt. leichtes Rollentraining begonnen. War etwas früh. Konnte den Arm auch nicht wie gewünscht ruhig stellen, da ich ein Baby und eine kleine Tochter zu betreuen habe. Da macht man immer mal wieder eine falsche Bewegung. Ist aber alles gut gegangen. Nach 13 Tagen Fäden gezogen, dann normales training begonnen. 2 x Physio und drei mal Gym die Woche und langsam steigerndes Training auf der Rolle. Nach 6 Wochen Abschlussbesprechung mit dem Arzt. Ab da Freigabe für alle Tätigkeiten und Training im Freien. Grosse Schmerzen hatte ich auch beim Schnee schieben. Aber jetzt heute habe ich so gut wie keine schmerzen mehr. Es gibt noch einen Rest von etwa 5% der Bewegungsfähigkeit der mir fehlt. Hoffe natürlich es bleibt so.


----------



## Nimrodx (26. Februar 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte am 5Dez ein Rookwood 5. wurde dann am Montag den 7 Dez operiert. Donnerstag raus aus dem Krankenhaus. Arm ruhig gestellt. leichtes Rollentraining begonnen. War etwas früh. Konnte den Arm auch nicht wie gewünscht ruhig stellen, da ich ein Baby und eine kleine Tochter zu betreuen habe. Da macht man immer mal wieder eine falsche Bewegung. Ist aber alles gut gegangen. Nach 13 Tagen Fäden gezogen, dann normales training begonnen. 2 x Physio und drei mal Gym die Woche und langsam steigerndes Training auf der Rolle. Nach 6 Wochen Abschlussbesprechung mit dem Arzt. Ab da Freigabe für alle Tätigkeiten und Training im Freien. Grosse Schmerzen hatte ich auch beim Schnee schieben. Aber jetzt heute habe ich so gut wie keine schmerzen mehr. Es gibt noch einen Rest von etwa 5% der Bewegungsfähigkeit der mir fehlt. Hoffe natürlich es bleibt so.



Welche Art von OP hattest du? Hakenplatte, Tight Rope ....


----------



## ctwitt (26. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich fahr Radrennen, was weiss denn ich ;-) mache doch keine Doktorspiele. Ich lege mich da hin und der Doktor sagt mir wann ich wieder fahren kann.

Im OP Bericht steht:
ACG-Rekonstruktion Tight rope Augmentation FAscienplastik. 

Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Titanplattengeschichte nicht mehr so das "State of the Art" sei.


----------



## morph027 (26. Februar 2010)

Das Ding hab ich auch, nur 4 kleine Löcher. Ist bei mir verdammt gut wieder ausgeheilt, meine Physiotante war aber auch klasse und ich hab mir echt Mühe gegeben, ohne dabei - typisch Mann - zuviel und damit wieder alles kaputt zu machen.


----------



## ctwitt (26. Februar 2010)

ja der Doc sagte nach 10 tagen, ich wäre da nicht der Erste der sich den ganzen Scheiss wieder abgerissen hat.


----------



## tolik11 (24. März 2010)

Hi jungs,
bin vor zwölf tagen operiert worden(tossy3), habe auch eine platte reinbekommen.
 Wollte mal fragen, wie sieht es aus wenn die platte nach 8 wochen entfernt wird, ist man danach schnell wieder fit und kann die schulter belasten, oder dauert es dan wieder länger.
Und noch eine frage: wann soll man eigentlich mit der gumnastik beginnen?
danke....


----------



## ctwitt (24. März 2010)

Da kann ich nur empfehlen die Reha mit dem Doc durchzusprechen und dann das ganze mit einem erfahrenen Physio umzusetzen. Dazu gibt es viel zu viele Krankenbilder als dir das hier jemand pauschal sagen kann. Die für das Radfahren benötigten Extremitäten kannst du sicher schon bald separat trainieren.


----------



## Andi_72 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal meine Erlebnisse:

Habe mir im Sommer 2001 durch einen Sturz die Eckgelenkssprengung zugezogen. Ein Arzt sagte "Wenn Sie wieder Biken wollen, kommen Sie an der OP nicht vorbei!"
Habe mich also operieren lassen, wenige Tage später riß die innere Naht....alles wieder so wie vorher...







[/URL][/IMG]

Fazit:
Die OP hat rein gar nichts gebracht. Reha machte keinen Sinn mehr.
Lebe seit 9 Jahren schmerzfrei, hebe alles, mache leichtes Hanteltraining, und sitze jeden Tag auf dem Bike! 

Meiner Meinung nach gibts es keinen allgemeingültigen Rat, OP ja/nein muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Hängt auch von der Verletzung ab, bei mir waren die Vorraussetzungen für eine gelungene OP sehr schlecht; das habe ich aber erst nachher erfahren....


----------



## Sebastian25 (29. März 2010)

Hallo,

bin neugeborener Tossianer. Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas verunsichert, nach dem ihr hier eure Erfahrungen geschildert habt. Am Samstag, den 27. März erlitt ich einen heftigen Abstieg über den Lenker. Ich wäre in 2 min zu Hause gewesen nach einer 3 stündigen Tour. Doch mein Schutzengel war wohl auch gerade im Wochende. Das Ende vom Lied: Krankenwagen, Handgelenk zertrümmert und eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft im Tossy 3 er club. An alle die ohne Helm fahren (Ich bin mir sicher die meisten fahren mit ihm, aber ich kann es nur betonen... Ich hätte es nie geglaubt, aber er KANN wertvoller werden als Fort Knox in speziellen Situationen).
Ich war nun ei verschiedenen Ärzten in 2 unserer KH. Alle rieten zur OP. Allerdings teilen sich hier die Meinungen bzgl. der Methode. Mal hakenplatte, mal schnüre. Für mich persönlich kommt die schmerzfreiste, unkomplizierteste und schonenste methode in Frage (wenn es eine gibt). Habe morgen ein Vorgespräch mit dem Chirurgen. Ich werde morgen nochmal berichten. OP Termin ist mit etwas Glück am DO.

Euer Frischling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogtlandradl (29. März 2010)

Hallo !

Das ist ******* gelaufen bei dir. Aber die Sache mit dem Helm, bei mir wars so wenn ich ihn nicht auf gehabt hätte ich will gar nicht daran denken. Aber mal zum Tossy 3 oder was hast du! Bei mir war es Ende Okt. 2009 und bin dann gleich am nächsten Tag Op. würden. Es wurden zwei Drähte und eine Drahtschlinge "verbaut". Ich kann nur sagen es ist alles wieder zu 100% ok und auch schmerzfrei. 
Wünsche dir gute Besserung und das du schnell wieder fit wirst.

LG


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2010)

Erst mal Beileid! Zweitens, Helm rockt  Drittens: Ich hatte die Tight Rope OP, leider erst 10 Tage nach dem Unfall, da ich mir auch den ganzen Arm inkl. Schulter aufgeschürft hatte und der Doc keine Infektion ins Gelenk tragen wolle. Schöne, schnuckelige kleine Löcher, keine Metallplattenentnahme und dank meiner tollen Physiotherapeutin bin ich wieder voll einsatzfähig. Und ich habe mir das etwas zu Herzen genommen und baue seit dem meine Muskulatur gezielter auf, da solche Stellen nur von Kraft und sonst nichts geschützt werden können.


----------



## Sebastian25 (30. März 2010)

So Freunde...

Nach ein paar Stunden im KH mit diversen Untersuchungen geht es am Dienstag los. Es wurden noch einmal Röntgen bilder gemacht unter einer Schulterbelastung mit einem 10 kg Gewicht. Für Vergleiche das selbe auf der gesunden linken SeiteWas meine Schulter betrifft.. Zum Einsatz kommt ein PDS Faden und löst sich innerhalb einem Jahr von selber auf. Dabei wird das Schlüsselbein mit dem Schulterknochen verbunden, so dass die Bänder in Ruhe zusammenwachsen können bze. vernarben.  Durchgeführt wird die OP von einem Professor der auf dem Gebiet forscht/geforscht hat, was mich sehr beruhigt. Mein Handgelenk wird mit einer Titanplatte versorgt. Physio beginnt auch unmittelbar nach der OP. Für alle aus dem Kölner Raum. Das Eduardus in Köln hat in solchen Sachen einen seht guten Ruf. Wünsche dem Leser, dass er sie nicht auf diesen tipp zurückkommen muss.

Melde mich wieder.

Grüße


----------



## morph027 (30. März 2010)

Sebastian25 schrieb:


> Dabei wird das Schlüsselbein mit dem Schulterknochen verbunden, so dass die Bänder in Ruhe zusammenwachsen können bze. vernarben.



Bei mir das gleiche, ich fands schon ganz nett, dass ich nicht so ne doofe Hakenplatte bekam, die nach 8 Wochen wieder rausmuss. Ich bin froh und hab lediglich einen winzigen Titanstift im Schlüsselbein, durch der "Faden" (eig. eher eine Art Gummi) geführt wurde.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sebastian25 (30. März 2010)

Danke für die guten Besserungswünsche. Morph hast du noch irgendwelche Einschränkungen mit dem Stift?? Oder ist alles so wie vorher?

greetz und lg


----------



## morph027 (30. März 2010)

Nur manchmal drückt der Rucksackträger etwas eklig, aber geraderücken hilft dann wieder. Ansonsten bin ich zu 99% wieder hergestellt


----------



## Sebastian25 (1. April 2010)

Moin Zusammen:

Wollte mich nochmal melden bzgl meines tossy´s. Also was die Schmerzen betrifft geht es mir eigentlich ganz gut. Seit gestern habe ich keine Tablette mehr gebraucht, um durch den tag zu kommen. Es gab lediglich kleine komplikationen wegen meinem arm. Mir fiel auf das, wenn ich meinen arm strecke ein stechender Schmerz seitlich zwischen Bi und Trizeps, kurz oberhalb des ellebogens zu spüren war. Mein Arzt war sich nicht sicher, ob es ein herabgelaufener Bluterguss war oder eine Stauung der Lymphe. Die Meinung eines chirurgen um die Ecke legte sich aufs erstgenannte fest. Fühlte sich an wie eine art starker Muskelkater. Der Wechsel vom Rucksackverband auf einen gilchrist brachte über nacht eine erlösung. Die Schwellung an der Schulter ist etwas zurückgegangen wobei man nun schön das Schlüsselbein sehen kann. Meine Finger an der Hand haben auch an beweglichkeit erlangt. Nach 5 Tagen würde ich sagen geht es wirklich mit den Schmerzen (was den tossy betrifft). Nur das sie nach der OP wiederkommen ^^. Was schlimmer als ein paar tage schmerzen ist finde ich die Langeweile, die sich allmählich bei mir einstellt. Da mein Handgelenk ziemlich hin ist, geht mit meinem kompletten rechten arm nichts. Für ein rechtshänder ne dumme situation. Werde mich nochmal melden und euch von meiner tossy 3 erfahrung zu berichten. 

bis dahin allen schöne Ostern

greetz


----------



## swuzzi (3. April 2010)

Hi
Arme sau!
Das mit der Hilflosigkeit als Rechtshänder und der Langenweile da mussten wohl alle mehr oder weniger durch.---ist natürlich sch.... !!
Aber das vergeht auch.
Die Hauptsache ist ,das du wieder zu 99 % gesund wirst!!
Kopf hoch.....
Frohe Ostern


----------



## Sebastian25 (12. April 2010)

Moin,

so da bin ich wieder. Kam heute aus dem Krankenhaus. Meiner Schulter gehts wieder einigermaßen gut. Das Schlüsselbein wurde mit einem PDS faden runtergezogen und die gesprengten Bänder zusammengenäht. Die Schulter hat sich nach der OP so angefühlt, als ob nichts dran gemacht wurde. Absolut keine Schmerzen, bis auf ein ungewohntes Gefühl mehr aber nicht. Eine 2. OP ist für die Schulter auch nicht nötig. Meine Physio startete 2 Tage nach der OP. Am Do gehts in einer Praxis weiter. Wer sich diese Verletzung zuzieht, dem kann ich das Eduardus in Köln wirklich empfehlen. Prof. Dr. Jubel war mein Operateur. Das Pflegepersonal ist sehr freundlich und geduldig und das Essen war auch sehr lecker. Das Handgelenkt wurde mit einer Platte repariert und 7 mal verschraubt. Halte euch und allen Betroffenen/Interessenten auf dem Laufenden. Es ist zwar etwas früh ein Fazit zu ziehen, aber bis jetzt würde ich die OP jederzeit wieder machen. Das Gelenk sah auf dem Röntgen schon sehr instabil aus. Hatte nun auch die Gelegenheit zu erfragen, warum die eine Hälfte für eine OP ist und die andere nicht. Nun die Antwort war zwar etwas ernüchternd aber durchaus plausibel. Häufig beruhen Entscheidungen auf Erfahrungen des behandelnden Arztes. Aber letztlich sollte der Betroffende für sich entscheiden unter Abwägung der Risiken, ob eine OP das richtige ist oder nicht. Das eigene, erste Bauchgefühl ist meistens das Richtigere...

Also melde mich nach meiner ersten Physio nochmal.


greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (7. Mai 2010)

Als langjähriger IBC-Nutzer wollte ich mich natürlich auch an diesem Thread hier beteiligen und besorgte mir vergangenen Freitag den dazu benötigten Tossy 3.  Das auch noch auf dem Arbeitsweg in der Stadt ... doofe Straßenbahnschienen ... 
Freitag in der Notaufnahme der Helios Klinik in Schkeuditz wurden gleich alle Voruntersuchungen für die OP unternommen ( Röntgen, auch mit Belastung und MRT ...). Das WE überstand ich dann zu Hause ab Samstag Mittag ohne weitere schmerzstillende Mittel und dem Gilchrist, den ich aber recht locker trug.
Montag morgen gab es dann nur noch ein sehr kurzes Gespräch mit dem operierenden Arzt Dr. Wuttke, der meinte die OP mit Hakenplatte sei am geeignetsten seiner Ansicht nach und kurz danach lag ich auch schon unter dem Messer.
Die OP scheint recht gut verlaufen zu sein und die Platte soll nach ca. 12 Wochen wieder an einem Tag "ambulant" entfernt werden.
Die ca. 8cm lange Naht an meiner Schulter sieht super aus und die Fäden lösen sich von allein auf. Die Schwellung der Schulter ist gut zurück gegangen. Dafür scheint sich der ein oder andere innere Bluterguss langsam in den Oberarm zu verschieben was teilweise höllisch sticht. Ebenfalls sehr nervig ist die sich durch die eingeschränkten Liege und Haltungsposition ergebenen Verspannungen im Schulter- Nackenbereich. Diese schmerzen teilweise wesentlich mehr als die eigentliche OP. Die leichten Pendelübungen dien ich machen soll kann ich weitgehend schmerzfrei durchführen.
Durch den Alltag komme ich jetzt am 5. Tag nach der OP noch nicht ohne eine gute Portion Schmerzkiller. Versuche die aber langsam runterzufahren.
Dienstag startet die Physio in einer Praxis, mal schauen, wie es dann weiter geht.
Mal schauen wie lang ich heut durchschlafen kann. Nach löngerer Ruhepause sind dien Schmerzen immer recht stark ...

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Sebastian25 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Joachim,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Club ^^. Bin auch noch gerade dabei meinen Tossy auszukurrieren. Das mit den auf der Fehlhaltung basierenden Verspannungen kenne ich leider auch nur zu gut. Verschwinden aber eigentlich genau so schnell wie sie kommen. D.h. wenn etwas mehr Motorik in den Arm kommt, dann legt sich das. Die Hakenplatte ist gott sei dank an mir vorbeigezogen. Bei mir wurde es mit einer PDS Kordel (wie weiter oben beschrieben) zusammengezogen. Als leidenschaftlicher Mtb ler sind die seelischen Schmerzen eigentlich schlimmer.
Wünsche dir eine gute Genesung.

gruß

Sebastian


----------



## CaptainPsycho (8. Mai 2010)

Sebastian25 schrieb:


> Das mit den auf der Fehlhaltung basierenden Verspannungen kenne ich leider auch nur zu gut. Verschwinden aber eigentlich genau so schnell wie sie kommen. D.h. wenn etwas mehr Motorik in den Arm kommt, dann legt sich das. Die Hakenplatte ist gott sei dank an mir vorbeigezogen.



Ich habe jetzt den Gilchrist weitgehend abgelegt, womit ich normal am Tag wesentlich mehr Bewegung und damit weniger Schmerzen im Arm habe. Nachts nat. trotzdem das gleiche Spiel.

Die Hakenplatte war auch nach Ansicht meines D-Arztes der selbst Chirurg ist bei meinem Tossy 3 nach Rockwood 5 die sinnvollste Entscheidung. Naja es wird sehr langsam aber es wird.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Sebastian25 (8. Mai 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Die Hakenplatte war auch nach Ansicht meines D-Arztes der selbst Chirurg ist bei meinem Tossy 3 nach Rockwood 5 die sinnvollste Entscheidung. Naja es wird sehr langsam aber es wird.




Ja, ich denke mal das jeder Chirurg damit anders umgeht. Das Krankenhaus in dem ich eingeliefert wurde, wollte mir auch erst eine Platte in die Schulter einbauen und in/an mein Handgelenk ein Fixateur Externe. Über letzteres war ich überhaupt nicht begeistert. Bin dann in ein anderes KH gegangen was auf Knochen etc. spezialisiert ist. Und da wurde halt mit der bereits erwähnten Kordel gearbeitet und das handgelenk wurde verplattet.

Das problem mit dem Schlafen kenne ich auch nur zu gut. 2 Wochen auf dem Rücken schlafen ist eine Sache der Gewöhnung. jetzt nach 5 Wochen post-Op kann ich langsam wieder etwas auf der linken Seite schlafen. (Rechte Seite ist bei mir kaputt).

Vielleicht ein Tipp fürs schlafen. Mir wurde der Gilchrist nur Nachts verordnet 2 Wochen lang. Die Schulter bewegst du dann nicht mehr. tagsüber kein Gilchrist. Wenn du wach bist, dann bist du ja Herr deiner Extremitäten. Aber sprech das lieber mit deinem Arzt ab, bevor du irgendwas auf eigene Faust machst. Ich konnte so jedenfalls ohne Schmerzen schlafen.

weiterhin gute Besserung.

Grüße


----------



## CaptainPsycho (8. Mai 2010)

Sebastian25 schrieb:


> Mir wurde der Gilchrist nur Nachts verordnet 2 Wochen lang. Die Schulter bewegst du dann nicht mehr. tagsüber kein Gilchrist. Wenn du wach bist, dann bist du ja Herr deiner Extremitäten. Aber sprech das lieber mit deinem Arzt ab, bevor du irgendwas auf eigene Faust machst.



Beide Docs sagten zu mir, dass ich den Gilchrist nehmen soll, wenn mich der Arm stört oder ich Angst habe da Mist zu bauen. Ansonsten kann ich den besser weglassen, weil das die Reha einfacher macht.

Grüße Joachim


----------



## ruFFa (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo hab am 19.04.2010 tossy 3 zugezogen beim downhill fahren.
war auch direkt am gleichen tag hier in stuttgart am marienhospital liegt in der nähe der strecken und haben wohl öfter damit zutun. am 21.04.2010 op hakenplatten und schrauben sieht aufm röntgen bild ziemlich elegant aus ^^. 
heute war ich beim chirurgen und habe fixierung weg bekommen die narbe zwar sehr groß aber sehr gut verheilt muss kein verband mehr tragen. die hakenplatten kommen in ca. 10 wochen wieder raus das röntgenbild muss ich noch einscannen werde ich noch nachreichen. bild von der narbe wohl auch.  alles halb so wild der OP tag war sehr schmerzhaft der rest war sehr gut erträglich = ). aber bikern darf ich nicht bis ich die platte rauskriege denn ich darf meinen arm <90grad halten. >_<

mein chirurg meinte keine krankengymnastik.
was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruFFa (10. Mai 2010)

@ sebastian bei mir wurden auch die röntgen mit 10kg gewicht gemacht. ich denke wir hatten die selbe op. nur keine ahnung welcher arzt das gemacht hat ich konnte schon nach 3 nächten auf der rechten schulter schlafen (linke ist kaputt) tabletten habe ich nach einer woche kaum mehr gebraucht nur ab und zu eine für nachts. glichy verband oder wie das heisst habe ich heute weg und das gefällt mir arm kann ich bewegen nur nicht ganz hoch wegen den muskeln ich werde wohl mit dem bewegen auch noch etwas warten bis es ganz schmerzfrei wird.


----------



## Sebastian25 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Nuffa,

ja ********. Erstmal mein Beileid und vorab eine gute Genesung. Die Tabletten habe ich auch nur wenige tage im KH gebraucht aber musste sie trotzdem nehmen. Manche tabletten wirken abschwellend auf das gewebe. Aber rein vom Schmerz her, ging es wirklich.
Ich denke die Ärzte wissen schon was sie tun. Mir wurde halt gesagt, dass der Arm möglichst schnell wieder bewegt werden soll. Nicht belasten!!! 1 tag nach meiner Op kam der Physio an mein Bett und hat meinen Arm bewegt. Alle bewegungen unter 90 grad dürften kein Problem sein sofern keine Schmerzen eintreten. Alles über 90 grad ist Tabu, da ab diesem Punkt das Schlüsselbein mitrotiert und dementsprechend auch die Bänder beansprucht werden. Mein Arzt meinte, dass die Muskeln schneller verschwinden als man von 10 rückwärts zählt. Das kann ich bestätigen. Also. Ich habe nach Anweisung der Ärzte/Therapeuten meinen Arm so bewegt, bis ein leichter Schmerz einsetzte. Danach aufhören.
Aber bitte: Ich bin kein Arzt. Kann dir nur das weitergeben wie es mir gesagt wurde. Vielleicht nur ein Tipp. Nach meinem Wissen ist eine gute Physio das A und O. Von daher rede mit deinem Therapeuten vielleicht nochmal über ein paar Physio anwendungen. Ich soll jetzt (5 wochen nach der OP) ins Wasser und schwimmen. Mal sehen wie´s läuft. Kauf mir nächsten Monat erstmal ein neues Bike 

Meld dich mal wies läuft.

Grüße


----------



## CaptainPsycho (11. Mai 2010)

ruFFa schrieb:


> die narbe zwar sehr groß aber sehr gut verheilt



Hmm meine ist ca. 8-10cm lang und wurde mit sich selbst lösenden Fäden genäht. Werds mir Mi. beim Doc mal ganz genau anschauen, wenn die Nahtpflaster runter kommen.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## CaptainPsycho (15. Mai 2010)

Soo aktueller Stand:

Arm kann immer mal für ein paar Stunden ohne arge Schmerzen leicht bewegt werden. Physio tut da echt ganz gut.
Ansonsten kann ich noch nicht wirklich lange am Stück schlafen, da sich das dann irgendwie wieder verkrampft und ich nach ca. 3-4 Stunden dann vor Schmerzen wieder aufwache und mich eine Weile bewegen muss, bis das wieder geht ... 

Naja mal schauen, wie es weiter geht.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## vogtlandradl (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo CaptainPsycho!

Das mit dem Schlafen war bei mir in den ersten 2-3 Wochen auch eine Katastrophe. Aber es wird dann schon besser, du mußt nur Zeit haben. Ich konnte auch nur auf dem Rücken liegen. Und wenn es nicht geht dann halt mal eine Aspirin einwerfen. Aber Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder.

LG Vogtlandradl


----------



## Sebastian25 (24. Mai 2010)

Hey,

wie gehts euch denn so!? Hoffe ihr macht Fortschritte. Wollt auch nochmal einen Zwischenbericht senden. Also ich kann mittlerweile sagen, dass ich knapp seit 2 Wochen schmerzfrei bin. Die Bewegung ist zu 99 % wieder da und alles klappt hervorragend. Bis auf ein manchmal vorkommendes "komisches Gefühl" ist nichts mehr da, was mich an die Verletzung spürbar erinnert. Mein Schlüsselbein steht nun etwas höher als das gesunde, aber das ist auch laut dem Chirurgen so gewollt um das Arthroserisiko zu reduzieren. Bin vollends zufrieden und bin froh, dass es doch operiert wurde. Wennigstens ist es jetzt so wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Jedenfalls annähernd Die Muskelatur kann ich leider noch nicht mit Liegestützen aufbauen... Liegt aber an meinem zerstörten Handgelenk, dass etwas mehr Probleme macht aber dennoch laut Ärzte gut verheilt. Die Narbe leuchtet förmlich mittlerweile, aber irgendwie hat das was ^^. Saß mittlerweile auch schon auf dem Rad und mal zu testen wie das alles so "hält" und ich muss sagen auch hier keine Probleme. (Bloß nicht übermütig werden)
Also wünsch euch noch weiterhin eine gute Genesung.

Gruß


----------



## Hobb (24. Mai 2010)

moin,

Unfall ist am 18. April gewesen, OP mit Hakenplatte und Annähen der Bänder war am 29. 

Seit vergangener Woche intensive KG, und die hilft auch. Heute bin ich zum ersten Mal seit dem Unfall ansatzweise schmerzfrei.

Der Oberarm ist auch 5 Wochen nach dem Unfall noch bunt.

Morgens im Halbschlaf habe ich mich schon ein paar Mal schön gereckt und gestreckt, autsch! Habt Ihr da eine Idee wie ich das verhindern kann?

Das Foto ist schon älter.




Allen tossys Gute und Vollständige Genesung
ralf


----------



## CaptainPsycho (24. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir mit Rockwood 5 und 3 Wochen nach OP mit Hakenplatte geht es mir eher mittelprächtig.
Bewegungen gehen so einigermaßen aber die vollen 90 Grad hab ich noch nicht erreicht. Schmerzmittel nehm ich keine mehr, obwohl es hier und da echt noch ganz gut zwickt und zwackt. Das nervigste ist noch immer, dass ich nicht wirklich lange am Stück durchschlafen kann. Nach 3-4 Stunden ist immer eine Bewegungspause angesagt.
Aber es geht vorwärts und das ist die Hauptsache.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hobb (24. Mai 2010)

hi,
die 90° sind eine Grenze die nicht überschritten werden soll.

Mit dem Oberarm habe ich auch Probleme, der schmerzt bei Belastung fast mehr als die Schulter. Beim Unfall bin ich zuerst mit dem Arm auf die Haube geknallt und anschließend dann kopfüber auf den Boden. Das sind dann eigentlich 2 Baustellen.

Schlafen war am Anfang auch ein Problem, verstärkt vielleicht auch deshalb weil ich dringend mal eine neue Matratze bräuchte. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt die Camping-Luftmatratze auszuprobieren.

Grüße und Gute Genesung
ralf


----------



## ruFFa (27. Mai 2010)

oh sieht ganz schön bunt aus. O.O bei mir waren keine verfärbungen da und jetzt fast 5 wochen nach der op kann ich den arm auch langsam wieder "normal" einsetzen unter leichten schmerzen versteht sich. 
habe noch etwas zu meiner hakenplatte gefunden, http://www.prismaplus.de/angebot_martin_implantat.htm

wurde in zusammen arbeit mit den ärzten aus dem krankenhaus in dem ich operiert wurde im marienhospital.
zum einscannen meines röntgenbildes bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen.
//edit
das mit den schmerzen im oberarm kenne ich so ein stechen oder drücken. schwer zu beschreiben.
ich frage mich aber wieso das 3 monate drin bleibt.. bei euch auch?
eine freundin ist physio therapeutin und meinte nach 6 wochen müsste es raus.

gute besserung euch allen!

mfg ruFFa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (27. Mai 2010)

hi,

wenn Du die Hakenplatte meinst, da waren die Ansagen der Ärzte bisher gleich: nach 12 Wochen kommt die raus. 

Bei Bruch der Platte oder anderen Komplikationen natürlich nicht.

In den 6 Wochen nach der OP darf die Schulter/der Arm nicht über 90°. 

Gruß und Gute Genesung
ralf


----------



## ruFFa (27. Mai 2010)

bei mir steht da drin ich darf 12 wochen nicht drüber also erst wenns raus kommt dann wieder. wie kann das sein?

mfg ruFFa


----------



## MaTi (27. Mai 2010)

Nunmehr ist knapp ein Jahr nach meinem Abgang über den Lenker vergangen. Daher möchte ich euch kurz mitteilen wie es mir heute geht!

Kurzer Rückblick für die neu hinzugekommenen:
- Am 13.06.09 auf einem steilen Single-Trail über den Lenker abgestiegen
- bis 28.06. Rucksackverband
- am 04.07. wieder erstmals auf dem Bike (natürlich auf der Straße)

Von den insgesamt 3 behandelden Ärzten wurde mir zur konservativen Behandlung geraten.

Außer dem kleinen Schönheitsmakel (Hochstand) habe ich keine Probleme mehr. 
Mir gehts gut!

Allen Tossy 3-Geplagten wünsche ich gute Besserung! Es wird wieder!


----------



## RZL DZL (28. Mai 2010)

hab mir gestern die light-version geholt: tossy 1
nervt dennoch...


----------



## Hobb (2. Juni 2010)

moin,

seit 5 Wochen habe ich jetzt die Platte in der Schulter.

Gestern ist mal wieder ein fast schmerzfreier Tag gewesen, zeitweise habe ich vergessen das da was mit der Schulter ist.

Heute sieht es wieder ganz anders aus: die Bänder zum Nacken und zum Schulterblatt sind gereizt, die Platte zwickt und der Oberarm schmerzt auch wieder, obwohl das gelb-grüne fast verschwunden ist.

Die Beweglichkeit ist so lala, zur Seite gerade mal geschätzte 45° bis die Schulter hochkommt. Nach vorn geht ein wenig mehr.

Zwei Schritte vor, einen zurück.

Wenigstens kann man bei den Temperaturen jetzt im T-Shirt los.

@  ruFFa: haste das nochmal mit Deinem Arzt besprochen?

Beste Wünsche
ralf


----------



## Sebastian25 (3. Juni 2010)

Also das mit der Hakenplatte hört sich irgendwie krass an. Wann soll die denn wieder rauskommen?? In 7 Wochen? Also ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich einen PDS Faden einbauen zu lassen. War relativ schnell schmerzfrei und auch die Schmerzen nach der OP hielten sich echt in Grenzen. Tröstet jetzt zwar nicht die Jenigen, die nun eine Platte drin haben, aber Kopf hoch! Das wird wieder.
Hatte am 27. März den Unfall und war heute wieder biken. Schulter macht keine Probleme mehr. nur das Handgelenk braucht noch was...

Drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr zügig wieder fit seit.

lg


----------



## ruFFa (3. Juni 2010)

@hobb ne leider noch nicht am montag werde ich wohl zum chirurgen gehen.

@sebastian bei mir wäre die wahrscheinlichkeit hoch gewesen das diese fäden reissen weil ich sehr massig bin, und sie hätten mein schlüsselbein nicht so weit runter bekommen, es stand nur hakenplatte zur debatte da ich ja weiter biken will und auch mal auf die schulter fallen will. unfall hatte ich am 19.april und am 21.april wurde ich operiert. arm kann ich noch nicht richtig bewegen muskel ist total weg ^^ und fühlt sich sehr komisch an mit der platte.

mfg und gute besserung euch allen

ruFFa


----------



## Hobb (3. Juni 2010)

moin,

Richtig gerechnet: 12 Wochen soll die Platte drin bleiben, also in der Tat noch 7 Wochen.

Allerdings hat der Arzt schon angedeutet daß sie früher rauskommt wenn z.B. die Beweglichkeit der Schulter durch die Platte behindert wird.

Im Moment wird das Tempo der Heilung auch mehr vom Oberarm bestimmt. Der ist nach dem Unfall platt wie 'ne Flunder gewesen. Bunt ist er jetzt nicht mehr aber, so wie bei ruFFa, ohne Muckis.

Nächste Woche werde ich mal versuchen die 12 Wochen ein wenig runterzuhandeln. In älteren Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, daß nach dem Entfernen der Platte die Fortschritte im Heilungsprozess größer werden.

Jeder Patient ist ein individuelles "Problem". Unterschiedliche Muskelbildung z.B. oder auch die erwähnte "Masse" können schon Gründe für unterschiedliche Behandlung sein, meine ich als Laie.
Ob Platte oder Faden "besser" ist, keine Ahnung.

Soooo, Fuzzball!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (4. Juni 2010)

Nach 4,5 Wochen Hakenplatte nach Rockwood 5 habe ich immer noch Schmerzen, die sind aber erträglich. Zwickt und Zwackt immer wieder dazu manchmal je nach tagesform ein permanenter Schmerz und die üblichen Verspannungen un dReizungen.

Beweglichkeit dr Schulter bis zu den 90 Grad ist wieder da. Zwickt aber noch gut, weil die Muskulatur wieder trainiert werden muss.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (4. Juni 2010)

moin,
zwicken zwacken und Tagesform, so ist das.

Das Durchschlafen scheint bei Dir auch immer noch Thema zu sein. Das hatte ich nur ein paar Tage nach der OP.

2 - 3 Stunden am Tag bin ich per pedes unterwegs, schön im hohen GA-Bereich und immer schön den kranken Arm pendelnd. Abends bin ich dann immer schön müde, 23°° wird es aber immer.

Wie textet doch die Amy so schön: i dream of a day, when it's all gone away and the sun is shining bright

Köpfe hoch, Schultern nach hinten
ralf


----------



## Hobb (7. Juni 2010)

moin,
Woche 8 nach beginnt super. Die Prellung hat sich endlich aus dem Oberarm verabschiedet. Nach den kleinen Fortschritten im Heilungsprozess ist das jetzt der gefühlte big hit.

Jetzt wird es auch mit der Schulter schneller vorangehen.

Nachdem ich bisher aufgrund der Schmerzen bei vielen Bewegungen an Radfahren überhaupt nicht gedacht habe, mußte ich dann heute auch mal beide Arme zum imaginären Lenker vorstrecken.

Die erste Runde mit Federgabel und Rizer rückt näher.

Talsohle durchlaufen oder Bergfest gehabt, wie man will.

Beste Wünsche und Kopf hoch
ralf


----------



## ruFFa (10. Juni 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/1/7/0/2/_/large/xray.jpg






so hier


----------



## ruFFa (14. Juni 2010)

status:
crash 19.04.2010
op 21.04.2010

kann immer noch ned wirklich allein bewegen nur wenn die hand aufm tisch liegt knackt besonders unangenehm wenn ich versuche den arm zu heben 

arzt hat empfohlen schwimmen zu gehen für schonenden muskelaufbau aber mich dabei auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht falls ich ausrutsche und mich irgendwie mit dem arm absützen will kann einiges passieren. deswegen warte ich lieber die zweite op ab für die schmerzfreie beweglichkeit... ich hoffe das es so kommt wie der arzt sich das vorstellt.


ride on..


----------



## Hobb (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,
es klingt als müßtest Du ohne Krankengymnastik klarkommen.

Der Arzt hat mich vor einigen Wochen entsetzt angeschaut als ich ihn gefragt habe ob ich schwimmen gehen kann. Ist klar, da kommt man schnell mal über 90°.

Inzwischen sind wir beide aber ja soweit, das wir das dürfen.

Das mit der zweiten OP ist, glaube ich, sorry!, bei Dir ein Denkfehler: es sollen bis dahin genügend Muckis aufgebaut werden, die dann die Platte überflüssig machen.

Am Tisch sitzend den Arm zu heben ist schon hardcore, da mußt Du etwas "gemütlicher" anfangen. Eine der ersten Übungen in der KG ist es gewesen, die Hand etwa auf Türgriffhöhe gegen die Wand zu legen und dann mit den Fingern nach oben zu "krabbeln". Man kann auch einen Ball nach oben rollen.


Muskelaufbau ist bei mir angesagt. Dazu gehört auch, das Durchstrecken des Ellenbogens mal unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Der knickt nämlich immer wieder ein. Dabei habe ich mich eigentlich recht früh vom Gilchrist verabschiedet.

Die Platte sorgt für ein unangenehmes Gefühl, als würde sie gleich wegrutschen.

Woche 9 nach Unfall, Woche 7 nach OP

ralf


----------



## Sebastian25 (14. Juni 2010)

Männers,

ich hoffe euch geht es trotz dem Umständen gut. Traue mich fast gar nicht mehr von meinem "Leidensweg" zu berichten. Bei mir sind es nun fast 3 Monate her und hatte gestern meine 2. große Tour. Habe den Eindruck, dass das Schlüsselbein nach unten gewandert ist. (zumindest ein wenig)
Zum Thema sanfter Muskelaufbau. Ich kann euch was das betrifft wärmstens ein Terraband empfehlen. Das Grüne!!! Je nach dem wie lang oder kurz ihr das greifft, könnt ihr damit die Schwierigkeit selbst regulieren. Hat mir sehr geholfen wieder Stabilität in das Schultergelenk zu kriegen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie sinnvoll das bei einer Hakenplatte ist. Ich persönlich würde auch jeder Sturzgefahr aus dem Weg gehen... (Biken ist eigentlich für mich auch noch ein Risiko, weil ich eine Platte im Handgelenk eingebaut bekommen habe, aber das ist nicht das Thema hier)
Zum Thema KG: Ich verstehe nicht warum du nicht in krankengymnastischer Behandlung bist. Am Tag nach der Op kam der Physio an und habe dann passive KG bekommen. Vielleicht geht damit jeder Arzt anders um. Wenn ich meine 2 Anwendungen noch kriege komme ich auf insgesamt 18... Vielleicht nochmal den Arzt drängen oder eine 2. Meinung holen...?

Wünsche euch weiterhin gute Besserung!!!

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (14. Juni 2010)

Status Tossy 3 / Rockwood 5,  OP mit Hakenplatte am 02.05.

Heute 6 Wochen nach der OP bin ich fast komplett schmerzfrei. Ein komisches Drücken ist öfter da, aber naja.

Ich geh seit kurz nach der OP alle zwei Tage zum Physiotherapeuten, da wird abwechselnd Beweglichkeit und leicht die Kraft trainiert, sowie die eventuel entstandenen Verspannungen bekämpft. Das ist meiner Meinung nach extrem wichtig. Kann mit ausgestrecktem Arm ( mit lediglich leichtem Ziehen im Oberarm) eine volle 1,5L Plasteflasche bis zu den 90 Grad nach vorn und zur Seite heben.

Werd morgen bei der Physio anfragen, wie es jetzt mit Muskelaufbau weiter geht.  

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## CaptainPsycho (14. Juni 2010)

ruFFa schrieb:


> status:
> crash 19.04.2010
> op 21.04.2010
> 
> ...



Das klingt aber irgendwie nicht soo gut, wenn ich es mit mir vergleiche.

Du kannst deinen Arm im Stehen noch nicht selbst schmerzfrei die vollen 90 Grad bewegen?

Das wäre mit deinen knapp zwei Wochen Vorsprung verdammt schade.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hobb (14. Juni 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> [...]Du kannst deinen Arm im Stehen noch nicht selbst schmerzfrei die vollen 90 Grad bewegen?[...]


 
Schmerzfrei schaffe ich das auch nicht.

Terraband ist das breite Gummiband das so ein wenig an einen Fahrradschlauch erinnert, oder?


----------



## Sebastian25 (15. Juni 2010)

Hey,

ja genau. Das ist halt so ein langes Gummiband. Gibt es in verschiedenen StÃ¤rken. MÃ¼sste so um die 10 â¬ kosten. Wie gesagt, kann es nur empfehlen. Habe mich auf ein Ende gestellt und dann das andere Ende mit dem Arm bis 90Â° hoch gezogen. Aber nur die Bewegungen, wo das SchlÃ¼sselbein noch nicht mitrotiert. Wenn Schmerzen, dann aufhÃ¶ren.

Weiterhin gute Besserung wÃ¼nscht

der Sepp


----------



## Hobb (16. Juni 2010)

ruFFa schrieb:


> [...]
> arzt hat empfohlen schwimmen zu gehen für schonenden muskelaufbau aber mich dabei auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht falls ich ausrutsche und mich irgendwie mit dem arm absützen will kann einiges passieren. [...]


moin,
ausrutschen kannst Du auch zu Hause in der Dusche. Die meisten Unfälle passieren eh im Haushalt.

Solche Übungen mit dem Terraband wie die beschriebene mache ich nur unter "Aufsicht", damit die Bewegung wirklich aus der Schulter kommt und nicht aus der Wirbelsäule. Die gezielten Übungen zu Hause versuche ich mit beiden Armen/Schultern synchron/parallel zu machen, wenn möglich auch zwecks Kontrolle vor dem Spiegel.

Hab heute den Bus verpaßt, der mich zur KG bringen sollte. Der Taxistand war verwaist, also kurzentschlossen das Rad genommen. Pünktlich, unfallfrei und ohne besondere Vorkommnisse an der Praxis. So langsam kann ich mich dann mal um einem neuen Helm bemühen.

Über Lymphknoten finde ich hier nichts, meine "lymphen" immer noch.

Allen Gute Genesung
ralf


----------



## Hobb (24. Juni 2010)

moin,
schon wieder eine Woche weiter. Und es geht gut voran.


ralf


----------



## CaptainPsycho (6. Juli 2010)

Statusmeldung knapp 9 Wochen nach Tossy3 / Rockwood 5 versorgt mit Hakenplatte.

Laut Arzt steht das Schlüsselbein prächtig, Bänder sollten gut wieder verheilt sein. Soll Arm bis 110 Grad bewegen.
Mache je nach Schmerzen leichte Kraftübungen bei der Physio. Habe aber trotzdem im Oberarm und Nackenbereich bei "normaler" Armbelastung oft noch mittlere Schmerzen. Hoffe das endet mit der ME.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Radwegverneiner (8. Juli 2010)

Hi, da bin ich also nicht allein. Hab vor 6 Tagen auch die Hakenplatte rechts wegen Rockwood 5 verpasst bekommen. Finde aber die Einschränkungen erträglich. Was mich mehr stört, ist eine gehörige Rippenprellung -auch rechts. 
Bikesaison so gut wie abgehakt!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (8. Juli 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> Hi, da bin ich also nicht allein. Hab vor 6 Tagen auch die Hakenplatte rechts wegen Rockwood 5 verpasst bekommen. Finde aber die Einschränkungen erträglich. Was mich mehr stört, ist eine gehörige Rippenprellung -auch rechts.
> Bikesaison so gut wie abgehakt!



Ahh dann gute Besserung. Die Radsaison kannst du leider wirklich an den Nagel hängen. :-(

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hobb (8. Juli 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> (...) Finde aber die Einschränkungen erträglich. (...)


na ja, dann.

19 Tage bis zur ME. Der Arm hat inzwischen auch wieder Muckis.

Allen Gute und vollständige Genesung
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (9. Juli 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> 19 Tage bis zur ME. Der Arm hat inzwischen auch wieder Muckis.


Ich bekomme am 12. meine Termin. Aber so richtig Muckies hab ich noch nicht wieder in dem Arm. ISt aber schon wieder besser geworden.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## spezi light (9. Juli 2010)

wie krass ist das denn?
16 Seiten zu Tossy 3... 

Hatte ich vorletztes Jahr auch und konnte mich nicht schonen.
War drei Wochen nach der OP mit den Drähten sogar auf einem Rucksacktrip in Marroko 
Gut ich hatte nur nen 10kg, den mir meine Frau immer angereicht hat, aber bis auf einen Tag war es ein herrlicher Urlaub mit Kamelriding und dergleichen.
Lad die Tage mal das Röntgenbild und die jetzige Narbe hoch.
Wie siehts bei euch danach aus?


----------



## Radwegverneiner (9. Juli 2010)

Hab da mal bei meinen Pic´s zwei Röntgenaufnahmen mit verewigt.


----------



## ruFFa (9. Juli 2010)

also hatte heute die entfernung der platten "reingekommen am 21.04.2010" der arzt meinte hätten schon früher raus kommen können. sitze jetzt mit drenage zuhause und morgen kommt sie raus.

haben so gut wie keine schmerzen bewegen tue ich jetzt aber nicht großartig wegen der naht.

gute besserung jungs!


----------



## Hobb (10. Juli 2010)

moin,
Glückwunsch, 5 Tage "zu früh". 

Bei mir werden es 5 Tage drüber, bin halt ein alter Sack.

Hmm, Dränage...autsch. Ist eigentlich der Gilchrist nötig nach der ME?


----------



## Hobb (10. Juli 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> [...] Habe aber trotzdem im Oberarm und Nackenbereich bei "normaler" Armbelastung oft noch mittlere Schmerzen. [...]


 
Geht mir auch so.

Zum Nacken sagt der Hausarzt es wären Verspannungen durch einseitige Belastung. Daraufhin sind mir diverse Fehlleistungen meinerseits aufgefallen, von der Schräglage auf der Couch beim Fußballgucken bis hin zum viel zu schweren Einkaufskorb. Vieles korrigiert, Nacken i.O.

Zum Oberarm hieß es in der Physio ich würde ja den Arm kontinuierlich stärker fordern, deshalb auch kontinuierlich Schmerzen. In meiner Interpretation so etwas wie Muskelkater.

Step by step....full speed ahead.

Zwei Wochen noch Vollgas und kurz vor der ME versuchen komplett schmerzfrei zu werden, das ist mein Plan.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ruFFa (10. Juli 2010)

also entfernung gestern gehabt und heute drenage raus... hab nur noch halsschmerzen rest fühlt sich wunderbar an... die schmerzen gehen mit der me weg... macht euch keine sorgen.. mir hats die platte vom schlüsselbein gehebelt also hatte ich auch etwas schmerzen
aber alles gut ich drück euch die daumen!


----------



## ruFFa (10. Juli 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Glückwunsch, 5 Tage "zu früh".
> 
> Bei mir werden es 5 Tage drüber, bin halt ein alter Sack.
> ...


 

mein arzt meinte eigentlich muss ich nur noch 2 wochen warten bis die inneren narben verheilt sind und dann könnte ich mich schon wieder aufs bike schwingen.. nein ohne verband ich hatte auch kein gilchrist... hatte so eine blaue weste aber musste ich nach der me nicht anziehen. fühlt sich auch echt wieder stabil an!


----------



## Hobb (11. Juli 2010)

moin,
Danke für die Infos!

Bald ist es soweit, ENDLICH.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli64 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi an alle Tossy geschädigten.
Nach einem Sturtz im Mai 09 , lautete die Diagnose Rochwood 4.
Hab mich dann im Dezember 09 , nach langem hin und her doch operieren lassen .Trotz 10 Wochen Schohnung nach der OP hat die Schulter nicht gehalten , das Schlüsselbein steht wieder deutlich nach oben raus . Wer von euch hat sich operieren lassen , und wie sind die Ergebnisse bei euch ?? 
Gruß Oli


----------



## CaptainPsycho (13. Juli 2010)

oli64 schrieb:


> Hi an alle Tossy geschädigten.
> Nach einem Sturtz im Mai 09 , lautete die Diagnose Rochwood 4.
> Hab mich dann im Dezember 09 , nach langem hin und her doch operieren lassen .Trotz 10 Wochen Schohnung nach der OP hat die Schulter nicht gehalten , das Schlüsselbein steht wieder deutlich nach oben raus . Wer von euch hat sich operieren lassen , und wie sind die Ergebnisse bei euch ??
> Gruß Oli



Wie wurdest du operiert?

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## CaptainPsycho (13. Juli 2010)

So bei mir ist es auch bald soweit. 

Hakenplatte von 03.05. bis 19.07. . Also ab 20. Dann definitiv wieder metallfrei unterwegs. 

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2010)

oli64 schrieb:


> [...]Trotz 10 Wochen Schohnung nach der OP [...]
> Gruß Oli


 
moin Oli,
das ist übel das Du Dich damit solange rumquälen mußt. 

Bei mir ist die Platte noch drin, ich kann also nix dazu sagen ob das Schlüsselbein noch hochkommen wird, ich hoffe nicht.

Was meinst Du mit "10 Wochen schonen"? Bewegung und Belastung ist schon wichtig damit ein "normales" Muskelpaket in Arm und Nacken die Schulter unterstützen kann, auch wenn die Platte noch drin ist.

Hattest Du KG?

Gute Genesung
ralf


----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> So bei mir ist es auch bald soweit.
> 
> Hakenplatte von 03.05. bis 19.07. . Also ab 20. Dann definitiv wieder metallfrei unterwegs.
> 
> ...


 
Skandal! Das sind nur 11 Wochen! 

Hast Du etwa Deinen Nickname als Druckmittel eingesetzt?

Sei es Dir gegönnt, weiterhin alles Gute!

Metallfrei? Bin seit 30 Jahren in der IG Metall.


----------



## Radwegverneiner (14. Juli 2010)

Hm -scheint sehr individuell abzulaufen, was die Behandlungszeiten angeht. Bei mir war die Rede von 8 - 10 Wochen, bis das Metall wieder rauskommt. 
Mal sehn was morgen der Chirurg dazu sagt. 
Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Verlauf der Heilung - nur eben nicht damit, das das Bike noch soooo lange stehen bleiben muss.
An alle Tossyleidenden: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2010)

jein.

Tossy3 bzw. Rockwood5 ist ja immer dasselbe.

Aber andere Bedingungen nicht:

- das Alter des Patienten
- Vorerkrankungen
- allgemeine Beweglichkeit/Belastbarkeit vor dem Unfall  
( Hand/Wasserballer z.B. sind völlig anders behandelbar)
- "Nebenbaustellen": es ist ein kleiner Unterschied, ob man sich beim Fallen mit den Armen abgestützt (Handgelenk) hat oder ob man mit Karacho auf die Schulter geknallt ist (Arm platt, Rippe) oder ob einem hinterlistig ein Baum vor das Rad gesprungen ist (Rippe).

Es gibt sicher noch viel mehr Variablen

So kurz nach der OP wird der Chirurg noch keinen Termin für die Metallentnahme machen. Erstmal den Heilungsverlauf abwarten.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (14. Juli 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> So kurz nach der OP wird der Chirurg noch keinen Termin für die Metallentnahme machen. Erstmal den Heilungsverlauf abwarten.



Also ich fand die KG extrem wichtig. Zum einen, um wieder Vertrauen in die Schulter zu gewinnen, dass man sie auch im Alltag wieder normal einsetzt und zum anderen dazu die auftretenden Beschwerden, wie Verspannungen ... zu bekämpfen.

Denke, dass ich auch nach der ME und Fadenzug dann noch eine ganze Weile 2-3 mal die Woche zur KG gehe.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Also ich fand die KG extrem wichtig. Zum einen, um wieder Vertrauen in die Schulter zu gewinnen, dass man sie auch im Alltag wieder normal einsetzt und zum anderen dazu die auftretenden Beschwerden, wie Verspannungen ... zu bekämpfen.
> 
> Denke, dass ich auch nach der ME und Fadenzug dann noch eine ganze Weile 2-3 mal die Woche zur KG gehe.
> 
> ...


 
So ist es.

Mir bleiben nach der ME 8xKG, das sollte genügen.


----------



## oli64 (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich hatte nach der Op 6 Wochen Kg.
Das Schlüsselbein wurde mit 2 Drähten fixiert , und das Ac Gelenk vernäht. Nach 6 Wochen kamen die Drähte wieder raus .
In den ersten 6 Wochen durfte ich den Arm nicht über 90° heben , um die Drähte nicht zu verbiegen .Aber hat halt nichts gebracht .
Gruß oli


----------



## Sebastian25 (15. Juli 2010)

Moin,

wie es bei dir gelaufen ist ja nicht gerad so toll. Bei mir wurde mit einem selbstauflösenden Faden operiert und mein Sb steht nun auch etwas höher als das Andere. Aber tiefer, als wenn es nicht operiert wurde. Ich denke das ultimative OP-verfahren gibt es nicht. Hat alles seine Vor -und Nachteile. Werde mir demnächst ein paar Hanteln zulegen und die Schulter mit ein paar Muskeln ausstatten... Mehr kann man glaube ich dann nicht mehr tun. Was kaputt ist, ist kaputt. Egal wie es versorgt wurde. Von daher: Have fun.

Gruß


----------



## Piff5000 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr Tossys,

  ab und an ist ja bereits angesprochen worden, dass die OP beim Tossy 3 nicht zu 100% den gewünschten Erfolg bringt und sich ganz selten ein erneuter Schlüsselbeinhochstand ergeben kann. Genauso auch bei mir:

  28.12.09 hab ich einen relativ undramatischen Snowboard-Sturz gedreht, der mir die drei Bänder am äußeren Schlüsselbein zerrissen hat. Klaviertastensyndrom Tossy III bzw Rockwood 5.
  Das wurde am gleichen Tag operativ mit der PDS-Kordel (Zugurtung) und zwei Kirschnerdrähten versorgt. Die Bänder wurden samt Diskus, der zwischen Schlüsselbein und Acromion sitzt vernäht. Darauf folgte passive KG usw.
  Nach etwa 8 Wochen kamen die Drähte wieder raus und ich fing mit aktiver KG an. 2-3 Wochen später, nach einer Party ist mir aufgefallen, dass urplötzlich das Schlüsselbein wieder oben war. (wahrscheinlich dumm getanzt oder weis ich auch nicht so genau) Auf Anraten von einem Orthopäden habe ich dann 2 Monate einen Rucksackverband wie bei der konservativen Methode getragen. Nun stehts Schlüsselbein um Schaftbreite hervor. Arzt sagt Tossy 2-3.

  Seit einem bis eineinhalb Monaten mache ich nun wieder Sprot (mit dem Fahrrad im Dreck hochhüpfen und Klettern sowie auch Schultermuskulatur-krafttraining zur Stabilisation. Das Fahrradfahren ist definitiv die stärkste Belastung für die Schulter, beim Klettern schone ich mich aber auch noch ein wenig, obwohl ich teilweise bereits wieder im 7. Grad unterwegs bin. Belastung wie Liegestütze sind aber sehr unangenehm und ständig springt in der Schulter was über und es knackt rum. Also da ist schon ziemlich viel spiel drin.

  Mit einem Kletterarzt in Bamberg (Dr. Volker Schöffl) habe ich eine evtl. zweite OP besprochen. Er hält eine weitere OP wohl für durchaus möglich. Tight-Rope hält er beispweise. für ungeeignet bei hohen sportlichen Belastungen, wegen Materialermüdung. Aber es währe zusätzlich neben der Wiederherstellung der Bänder (die man sich aus dem Oberschenkel oder so holt und im AC-Gelenk einnäht) eine Möglichkeit um Stabilität zu gewinnen. 
   Also ich werde erstmal die heißen tage abwarten und den sommer mit meinem Höcker so genießen. Und dann entscheiden ob noch eine OP folgen soll, oder nicht.

  Gibt es denn Erfahrungsbereichte von Fällen, die sich zu einer 2. OP entschieden haben, da die erste nicht geholfen hat. ??? 

  Grüße und gute Besserung


----------



## CaptainPsycho (16. Juli 2010)

Das bestätigt ein wenig die Aussage meines Chirugen, dass er mit der Hakenplatte bisher die betsen Erfolge erzielen konnte. Ist halt im VErgleich recht martialisch. Ich bin gespannt, wie es bei mir aussieht, wenn die Platte wieder raus ist.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## oli64 (16. Juli 2010)

Rockwood 5 ist natürlich übel .
Die Einteilung nach Rockwood ist mit der nach Tossy identich.
Rockwood 1-3 = Tossy 1-3 .
Rochwood 4-6 sind nicht nur die Bänder futsch , sondern auch Muskelablösungen , und andere schöne Sachen .
Rockwood 4  , wie im meinem Falle , geht noch einen Tick über Tossy 3 hinaus .
So hat es mir mein Arzt erklährt , und so steht es auch unter Wikipedia zu lesen .
Meine Schulter macht ständig problehme , möglicherweise komm ich um eine 2te OP nich herum .
gruß oli


----------



## ruFFa (16. Juli 2010)

OH JUNGS IHR GLAUBT ES NICHT!

aber mein schlüsselbein ist wieder tossy 3 stellung ! ach ich gebs auf!


war heute in der sportklinik ist stuttgart (hätte ich wohl gleich hin sollen) sehnenentnahme ausm knie! als ersatz für die bänder! gute nacht jungs >_< ob ich noch rugby spielen kann und downhill fahren berzweifle ich! und der behandelnde arzt wollte mich für sein football team abwerben das er betreut... dabei bin ich nicht drauf eingestellt überhaupt jetzt zuhause zu hocken!

ich hoffe ihr habt nicht so probleme das wünsche ich keinem!
naja wenigstens keine schmerzen!

ps: glaubt eurem arzt nicht wenn er sagt "DAS GELENK IST STABIL!!!"


----------



## Hobb (17. Juli 2010)

son schiet.

Mehr fällt mir dazu im Moment auch nicht ein.

Weitermachen, nützt ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piff5000 (17. Juli 2010)

@ ruFFa. Son scheiß. dann gehören wir zu den wenigen bei den die bänder nicht vernünftig zusammengewachsen sind. ICh hab neulich was darüber gelesen, dass die Einstellung und psychische verfassung einen hohen anteil auf den verlauf des Heilungsprozess haben. Die haben von bis zu 20% gesprochen. Also wenn es angesichts der tatsachen noch möglich ist... immer lächeln und positiv denken .

Nimmst du dich denn der zweite OP an? Ich ahbe gehört dass die Narben im inneren Gewebe, die bei jedem op-eingriff entstehen, einschränkungen auf die Beweglichkeit haben können, und somit evtl eine zweite OP kontraproduktiv sein kann. Das hat mir meine physio erzählt dass das bei einer älteren patientin passiert ist. wir sind ja noch jung. ein anderer, eher operationswütiger arzt meinte, dass man immer operieren kann, auch wenns ein drittes mal sein muss. hm... zudem ist meine kaputte schulter von dem eingriff eh schon zur hälfte taub. also ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob ich mich nochmals unters messer lege. aber ich will ja auch wieder sport machen können...

HAben denn andere Leute lange zeit nach der op immer noch knackgeräusche bei belastungen in der schulter und evtl schmerzen beim sport? mich würde mal interessieren ob das normal ist oder ob sich da schon eine athrose anbahnt? eigtl bin ich ja -wie ich denke- kein weichei...

ach ja... hab mich vertan hatte Tossy 3 und Rockwood 3, also nicht ganz so wild.

gruß und viel erflog bei der genesung. und optimistisch sein!!!

Unfall und OP 28.12.09
Schlüsselbein kam wieder hoch am ca 01.04.2010


----------



## ruFFa (17. Juli 2010)

ja werde ich aber nicht in der gleichen klinik sondern in der sportkilinik! ich denke das hat was mit den ärzten zutun! nichts mit unseren bändern! 
montag vormittag habe ich erstmal einen termin im marienhospital mitm chefarzt ich stell ihn mal zur rede wieso ich nicht aufgeklärt wurde das es wieder hoch kommt bei der methode!

vielleicht hau ich ihm eine wenn er mir komisch kommt ist ja jetzt eh egal! ist zwar assi aber evtl klärt er die patienten dann mal auf das eingebildete *********! verzeiht die ausdrucksweise!

hätte gleich in die sportklinik sollen! falls ihr euch operieren lasst machts gleich mit der sehne ausm knie da sinds wenigstens 95% heilungschancen! 
nochmal 3 monate nichts machen ist mir einfach zuviel! aber da muss ich jetzt wohl durch! jetzt darf ich erstmal mit tossy 3 rumsitzen 5 wochen lang.


----------



## Radwegverneiner (17. Juli 2010)

Jetzt macht mir mal nicht so ne Angst. Bis jetzt gehe ich nämlich davon aus, dass das wieder wird. Was mich allerdings auch beunruhigt, ist ein Knacken bei manchen Bewegungen. Beim Chirurg sagte man mir zwar, dass das die Muskulatur wäre, aber das fühlt sich irgendwie nach Knochen auf Knochen an. 
Naja mal sehen. Vielleicht erwarte ich einfach zu viel. Bisher sind seit der OP gerade mal 2 WOchen vergangen.
An alle Mitleidenden,
Gute Besserung!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (17. Juli 2010)

ruFFa schrieb:


> ja werde ich aber nicht in der gleichen klinik sondern in der sportkilinik! ich denke das hat was mit den ärzten zutun! nichts mit unseren bändern!
> montag vormittag habe ich erstmal einen termin im marienhospital mitm chefarzt ich stell ihn mal zur rede wieso ich nicht aufgeklärt wurde das es wieder hoch kommt bei der methode!



Oh man, ich drück dir echt die Daumen, dass das wieder wird. Mal schauen, was meine Schulter nach der Plattenentnahme sagt.

Ein guter Freund von mir hatte auch Tossy3 ...also mir hohem Schlüsselbein. Er hat sich damals gegen eine OP entschieden und nach einer Ruhepause trainiert auch unter Schmerzen und hat jetzt bis auf gelegentliches Knacken keinerlei Probleme im Fitnesstudio und beim Badminton spielen.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## ruFFa (17. Juli 2010)

der arzt mein sie wäre nicht stabil genug für einen "impact" also aufprall deswegen muss ich mich wieder unters messer legen... will nicht dadurch auf downhill oder rugby verzichten!

grüße aus stuttgart!


----------



## Piff5000 (18. Juli 2010)

Keine Panik. in nur ganz seltenen Fällen stellt sich nach der OP ein erneuter Hochstand  ein, weil die bänder nicht verwachsen sind. Leider muss es halt irgend welche Pechvögel geben, die diese Ausnahme bilden, und das sind dann die leute die im Internet nach Rat suchen und in Foren über ihre negativen Erfahrungen berichten. Von der Mehrheit, bei denen die OP erfolgreich war, hört man nur selten noch was. Dementsprechend kursieren im Verhältnis meiner Meinunng nach mehr Schreckensnachrichten über den Erfolg der OP als positive, was zu einer verzerrung des wirklichen führt. 
Also ihr leute, die gerade operiert wurdet: lasst euch nicht einschüchtern oder verängstigen, sondern geneset! es ist sehr selten dass es probleme gibt. 

@ ruFFa: lass ma hörn wenn das Gespräch interessante neuigkeiten gebracht hat...


----------



## Res-q (18. Juli 2010)

Ich schilder jetzt hier auch mal meine Story bis dahin:

Am 15.6 habe ich nach einem missglückten Sprung versucht wie das so ist mit Schulter und Kopf vorran zu landen. Nach kurzem jappsen und nach Luftringen mal nen Schadensbericht erstellt: "oha die schulter tuht ganz schön weh. Gefühlt => Oha, was steht denn da so lustig hoch? 

Naja ende der Geschichte, im Krankenhaus war relativ schnell klar dass es wenigstens tossy 3 ist. Man war sich aber nicht einig ob man operieren soll oder nicht. Der behandelnde Arzt meinte er würde Operieren und zweiter Arzt meinte er würde nicht operieren. Also erstmal nach hause und am nächsten Tag zum Sportorthopäden. Der meinte Rockwood 4/5 und aufjedenfall Operieren.

Tags drauf in die Klinik. Da war man sich auch nicht einig, also wurde der Cheffarzt bemüht, der mich dann am 2.7 auch selber Operierte.
PDS-Kordel und so einen Drahtstift.
Operation lief soweit gut. Seit dem trage ich einen Gelchrist-verband und gehe 2-3 mal die Woche zur passiven Physio.

Im momment sind wohl alle guter Dinge, dass das alles schnell und gut verheilt. 
Der aktuelle Plan sieht vor dass der Draht in 4 Wochen rauskommt, und dann soll ich laut physiotherapeutin in etwa 10 Wochen ab jetz wieder einigermaßen fitt sein.

Ich hoffe dass das alles so klappt.

Achja und gute Besserung an alle!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. Juli 2010)

Soo seit 6 Stunden ist die Hakenplatte draussen. Morgen gehts dann wieder heim. 

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hobb (20. Juli 2010)

moin,
ich drück dann mal die Daumen das es bei Dir hält.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruFFa (20. Juli 2010)

ich drück auch = ) sei vorsichtig!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (20. Juli 2010)

Hoff ich auch. Geht z.Z. problemlos ohne Schmerzmittel. Und jetzt halt Rest des Jahre wieder aufbauen und trainieren.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hobb (27. Juli 2010)

Segen und Fluch


----------



## CaptainPsycho (27. Juli 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Segen und Fluch



Ouch deine hat ja nochmal richtig nen Haken nach oben dran, der fehlt bei meiner.

Aber krass finde ich, dass das Gelenk sich auch so jetzt noch nicht wirklich weiter bewegen lässt als mit Platte. Das is einfach fest ...

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Radwegverneiner (27. Juli 2010)

Interessantes Teil. Ich muss leider noch paar Wochen warten, bis ich meins auch draußen hab. Da ist es schon blöd, dass ich nächste Woche im Urlaub auf Teneriffa nicht biken kann. Und schwimmen macht mit der Bewegungseinschränkung sicher auch nicht wirklich Spaß - falls es überhaupt funktioniert.

Gruß aus dem Erzgebirge
Carsten


----------



## Hobb (27. Juli 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Aber krass finde ich, dass das Gelenk sich auch so jetzt noch nicht wirklich weiter bewegen lässt als mit Platte. Das is einfach fest ...
> 
> Grüße
> Joachim


 
na ja, die Muskeln die den Arm dorthin bewegen sollen wo Du ihn gern hin hättest hast Du 12, 13 Wochen nicht bemüht.

Schon wieder KG?

Als ich gestern bei der KG nachgefragt habe wie es nach der ME weitergeht war die Antwort > schmerzorientiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruFFa (27. Juli 2010)

naja bei mir im wisch steht tossy 3 rockwood 5 aber hatte keine muskelablösungen soviel ich weiss.

jo der arzt ist im urlaub bis zum 17.08 also wird das nichts mit der op in den sommerferien. das wird sich wohl noch eine weile ziehen bei mir.

ich wünsche euch alles gut für die weitere genesung jungs ich drück euch die daumen das es nicht wieder hoch kommt! heisst ja 20% also ich hoffe ihr gehört nicht dazu!


----------



## Hobb (27. Juli 2010)

moin,
meine Schulter wird halten.

Alles Kopfsache.

Der Arzt in der Unfallaufnahme meinte am Unfalltag: "Zu 99% renken wir Ihnen die Schulter gleich ein. Das gibt eine kurze Vollnarkose und am Abend können Sie nach Hause. Aber für diese 1% wollen wir sicherheitshalber nochmal eben Röntgen."


...war nix mit einrenken...


----------



## ruFFa (28. Juli 2010)

kopfsache ^^ du bist lustig


----------



## Hobb (28. Juli 2010)

ach komm, ist ein Smiley dabei.

Sorry, die ME ist nicht ganz i.O. gewesen. Ich war ziemlich aufgedreht und hab alle Threads sinnlos vollgetextet.

Wie geht es Dir und wie geht es weiter?


----------



## ruFFa (28. Juli 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ach komm, ist ein Smiley dabei.
> 
> Sorry, die ME ist nicht ganz i.O. gewesen. Ich war ziemlich aufgedreht und hab alle Threads sinnlos vollgetextet.
> 
> Wie geht es Dir und wie geht es weiter?


 

falls du mich meinst ich habe am 17.august einen termin in der sport klinik damit die mir die sehne da tranplantieren. hab keine schmerzen zur zeit.
bewegen kann ich auch nur es zieht die schulter runter wenn ich zu hoch hebe. ein kumpel hat das gleiche vom motorrad fahren, gleiche platte drin gehabt und auch wieder hochstand, doch er lässt es so.

ich will noch sport treiben also lass ich an mir rum experementieren.

und dir?


----------



## Hobb (28. Juli 2010)

die ME sei sehr blutig gewesen wurde mir nach der OP vom besorgten Team berichtet. Atmung war da und der Danachkaffee hat auch gemundet, also nicht verrückt machen lassen. Bei der allgemeinen Unruhe ist das EGK wohl auch falsch interpretiert worden.

Von Entlastung in der Schulter ist deshalb nix zu spüren, da ist ein schöner fetter Bluterguss.

Mit den Mounties und crossern durch den Wald heizen möcht ich auch gern wieder, ohne Frage. Im Moment ist es mit Motivation schwierig, der Akku ist leer.

I mag net mer


----------



## Hobb (29. Juli 2010)

moin,
nach 12h Schlaf ist der Druck in der Schulter geringer. Der Bluterguss beginnt zu zerfließen.

Montag geht es mit KG weiter.

Ich mach jetzt langes WE

Bis denne., Allen weiterhin Gute Genesung
ralf


----------



## Anderling (9. August 2010)

Hi,

also die ganzen Geschichten die ich hier gelesen  sind ganz ermutigend.... niiiiiiicht.
Langsam werde ich echt unsicher, ich hab mir anfang März Tossy III zugezogen und mich relativ schnell erholt und hab das in die kategorie" ich hab schon schlimmeres gehabt" gesteckt.Dachte ich ... hab mich nach ca 2 Monaten aufs radl gesetzt was vorerst auch gut geklappt hat.Dann hab ich immer ein bissl mehr gasgegeben und  die Schmerzen kamen wieder.
Also wieder langsamer machen und Theraband ...schmerzen sind mit den Übungen wieder schlimmer geworden. (sogar am PC)
Dann wars wieder besser, anschliessend schlechter. "nerviges rumknacken" wie schon in einem Beitrag vorher beschrieben inclusive ...
Dazu kommt das ich mir schon zweimal das schlüsselbein in der gleichen schulter gebrochen habe.
insgesamt ist es nun gute 5 Monate her und ich hab keine ahnug wie das noch enden wird...
Mache ich keine übungen = keine muckis = erhöhtes Rückfallrisiko
Mache ich übungen =Schmerzhaft und unsicher ob ich mir nicht eher schlechtes tue
Sport ohne muckis: macht wahrscheinlich spass bis zum rückfall auf den ich lieber nicht warten möchte..


die verzweifelte Andrea


----------



## CaptainPsycho (10. August 2010)

Mein aktueller Stand ist, dass ich bis auf ein paar Verspannungen schmerzfrei bin. Physio geht jetzt richtig los. Bin gfespannt, wie das nach den ersten zwei Wochen aussieht. Ich denke mal 4 Wochen intensive Physio 3-4 mal die Woche brauch ich mindestens, um wieder die volle Beweglichkeit herzustellen.

Ansonsten bin ich zuversichtlich.

@Andrea

Ein Freund von mir hat sich Tossy3 auch nicht operieren lassen, sondern ordentlich trainiert. Er hat keine Beschwerden mehr. 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das ACG nach einer konservativen Behandlung oft nicht so widerstandsfähig bei erneuten Einschlägen, wie nach einer OP. 

Ich glaube du solltest nochmal zu einem wirklichen Schulterspezialisten gehen.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Piff5000 (10. August 2010)

Klapper auch gerade wieder diverse orthopäden und krankenhäuser ab. Hatte nen tossy 3 der opertiert wurde, wobei nach etwa 3 Monaten das schlüsselbein wieder hoch kam. Mit steigenden sportlichen belastungen steigen auch die schmerzen. diese merke ich erst nach dem sport beim pennen oder so, dann drücks konstant. nicht wirklich wild sondern aushaltbar aber richtig nervig auf dauer. bin nun am überlegen obs erneut operiert werden soll. ein arzt meinte jetzt, ich sollte mal ne mrt (magnet resonanz tomografie) machen, um festzustellen ob sich in der schulter ein ödem, enzündung oder sonstiges gerinsel gesammelt hat. eventuell liegt auch der diskus dumm zwischen schlüsselbein und acromion, so dass das alles daher rührt. 

wenn es eine entzündung durch überbeanspruchung ist klinkt sie evtl ab bei längerer schonung und es bleibt ohne op ok.

ist es was anderes muss es vllt aufgemacht werden. MRT könnte aufschluss geben bei der klärung der ursache für den schmerz. vielleicht hilft dir das weiter andrea.

kopf oben halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (11. August 2010)

Anderling schrieb:


> Hi,
> [...]
> Langsam werde ich echt unsicher,
> [...]
> die verzweifelte Andrea


Hi,
ist mir auch nicht völlig fremd. Wenn die Rückschläge ein vielfaches schlimmer sind als die Fortschritte wird es frustierend.

Ansonsten kann ich mich CaptainPsycho nur anschließen: ab zum Arzt.

Mich selbst bremsen nach der ME einige Blutergüsse etwas aus, ansonsten bin ich aber optimistisch was die weitere Genesung betrifft.

Freitag geht es dann mit dem Mopedd zum Treffen 

Radfahren geht noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## ruFFa (13. August 2010)

naja bei mir ist irgendwie alles ok obwohl das schlüsselbein wieder oben steht kann meinen arm auch schmerzfrei über den kopf bewegen undso aber fühlt sich eben instabil an. am dienstag habe ich einen termin beim dr. m**** in der stuttgarter sportklinik werde mir das mit der sehnen transplantation ausm knie nochmal erklären lassen.

ich bin aber total schmerzfrei das klicken stresst etwas aber keine probleme.
mache aber auch kein sport gerade vermisse das biken schön ziemlich 
mein unfall war im april  also ist auch schon ne weile her ^^

gute besserung euch allen und andrea such echt mal einen spezialisten auf.


----------



## stax (20. August 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> hallo und servus,
> da ich mir heute vor drei wochen eine blöde AC Gelenksprengung an der rechten schulter zugezogen habe würde mich interessieren nach wievielen wochen ich wieder auf das bike steigen kann? in vier wochen ca. kommt das metall raus das noch in meiner schulter ist, einen gilchrist(?) verband trage ich nicht!
> 
> mfg
> astaroth




Was für ein Metall ist in Deiner Schulter?
Draht / Platte ...
Gruß
stax


----------



## stax (23. August 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> ...Physio geht jetzt richtig los. Bin gfespannt, wie das nach den ersten zwei Wochen aussieht. Ich denke mal 4 Wochen intensive Physio 3-4 mal die Woche brauch ich mindestens, um wieder die volle Beweglichkeit herzustellen.


Wie oft gehst Du (tatsächlich 3-4mal?) und was macht ihr da?
Geht das immer an die Schmerzgrenze und darüber?
Was ist die generelle Strategie?
Wie verhält sich Dein Schlüsselbein nachdem die Platte raus ist?
Gruß
stax


----------



## CaptainPsycho (25. August 2010)

stax schrieb:


> Wie oft gehst Du (tatsächlich 3-4mal?) und was macht ihr da?
> Geht das immer an die Schmerzgrenze und darüber?
> Was ist die generelle Strategie?
> Wie verhält sich Dein Schlüsselbein nachdem die Platte raus ist?
> ...



Zwei Wochen lang 5 mal also jeden Werktag. Jetzt 3 mal die Woche.

Kappseldehnung und Bewegung bis über die Schmerzgrenze. Verschiedene Kräftigungsübungen und Dehnungsübungen an den Geräten mit Gummiebällen, Terrabändern ...

Dazu Massage sowie Ultraschall gegen Verspannungen.

Also ich merke jetzt eigentlich nur noch dass ich weniger Kraft habe in dem Arm und dass die Beweglichkeit bei ca. 95% liegt. Die Muskulatur ist nat. noch nicht wieder so geschmeidig, aber es wird.

Schlüsselbein bleibt wo es sein soll.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Radwegverneiner (25. August 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt auch den Termin für die Metallentfernung. Am 30.08. kommt der Plunder wieder raus. Bin gespannt, ob es dann auch mit der Beweglichkeit bald wieder wird. Obwohl - ich hab mich schon fast dran gewöhnt, dass in Schulterhöhe Schluss war. 
Langsam habe ich sogar Hoffnung, dass ich dieses Jahr noch mal aufs Bike kann. Wenn das mit der Wiederherstellung so gut verläuft, wie bei CaptainPsycho dann sind die Hoffnungen ja auch berechtigt - oder?

Gruß aus dem Erzgebirge


----------



## stax (25. August 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen lang 5 mal also jeden Werktag. Jetzt 3 mal die Woche.
> 
> Kappseldehnung und Bewegung bis über die Schmerzgrenze. Verschiedene Kräftigungsübungen und Dehnungsübungen an den Geräten mit Gummiebällen, Terrabändern ...
> 
> ...


 
Toll, da geht es Dir richtig gut!
Weißt Du was das nervende ist?
Daß die Experten sich nicht einig sind.
Nimm mal die Schmerzgrenze. Gerade heute hat mir jemand versichert, ein guter PT gehe niemals darüber hinaus.
Da haben wir es wieder!

Aber solange alles bei Dir hält und Du vorwärts kommst, paßt es ja.

Weiterhin gute Besserung!
stax


----------



## stax (25. August 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Statusmeldung knapp 9 Wochen nach Tossy3 / Rockwood 5 versorgt mit Hakenplatte.
> 
> ... Bänder sollten gut wieder verheilt sein. ...


Wie wird das festgestellt?


----------



## stax (25. August 2010)

ruFFa schrieb:


> naja bei mir ist irgendwie alles ok obwohl das schlüsselbein wieder oben steht


Du, ich möchte Dich was zu dem Röntgenbild mit der Hakenplatte fragen. Das war Deines, oder?
Falls ja, dann ist doch dort klar zu erkennen, daß das Schlüsselbein falsch steht und sich niemals die Bänder zum Gelenk wieder bilden können. Das Schlüsselbein steht viel zu tief.
Schau Dir mal meine Doku an:
http://www.kerlemannkiste.de/xrayx.jpg
Hat das niemand gesagt?
Noch was: was ist das Zeugs da oben im Bild? Eine Zuggurtung? Kommt mir so vor.
Was hat die da zu suchen bei einer Hakenplatten-OP?
Außerdem scheint sie kaputt und verrutscht zu sein.
Man fragt sich. Wirklich.
Gruß
stax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (26. August 2010)

Ich kann auch mit einigen Erfahrungen mittalken.

Vor ca. 1 Jahr habe ich durch einen Flachköpper vorwärts vom Bike eine Rockwood V mit Schlüsselbeinfehlstellung bzw. -abriss zugezogen. Dazu noch Bänder, Sehnen und natürlich Musklen abgerissen.
Das Schlüsselbein ist durch die Haut raus und einen deftigen Hautabrieb auf der Innenseite des T-Shirt hinterlassen 
Nach 1 Woche Ambulante OP im Annastift Hannover. Kann ich für die empfehlen 
Stifte und ein Schlaufensystem aus Titan sind und bleiben drin. Danach mehrere Monate KG.
Konnte den Arm eigentlich nach kurzer Zeit relativ gut bewegen.... lag aber auch an der guten Muskulatur vorher.
Nach fast einem Jahr merke ich die Schulter aber immer noch. Insbesondere eine "Wetterfühligkeit" ist dabei zu beobachten  Ich merke schlechte Wetter.
Auf der linken Seite schlafen ging mehrere Monate überhaupt nicht. Mittlerweile geht es aber wieder.


Nach 1 Woche nach der OP bin ich regelmäßig einarmig zur KG geradelt. Gab zwar immer Schimpfe aber ganz ohne gings auch nicht.

Die erste richtige Tour war aber erst nach ca. 8 Wochen. Und nach 4 Monaten konnte ich dann auch wieder Trails fahren.
Da aber Winter war habe ich mich deutlich reduziert und habe erst einmal nur Touren ohne Trails gefahren.
Im Frühjahr konnte ich beim Auffahren auf den Berg aber immer deutlich spüren, dass mir die Kraft am Lenker fehlt. Das hat sich nach einiger Zeit auch wieder gelegt.
Das Muskelaufbauprgramm zeigte deutlich seine Wirkung.....

Also Leute..... nicht aufgeben und immer schön an die Anweisungen von den Fachkräften (Ärzte, KG' ler etc) halten.
Und danach muss man einfach nur Geduld haben.........


----------



## CaptainPsycho (26. August 2010)

stax schrieb:


> Wie wird das festgestellt?



Naja man kann den Arm wieder in alle Richtungen bewegen und mus sein wenig vertrauen, dass sie gut vernäht wurden.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## stax (26. August 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Naja man kann den Arm wieder in alle Richtungen bewegen und mus sein wenig vertrauen, dass sie gut vernäht wurden.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Joachim



Ach so


----------



## Piff5000 (27. August 2010)

@ Hitzi

Wie heisst die methode die bei dir angewandt wurde? hab ich das richtig verstande:

draht nzw stift und 

schlaufe sind immer noch drinne?

hört sich nach tightrope verfahren an nur dass der stift drinne geblieben ist ist komisch.

greetz


----------



## Hitzi (27. August 2010)

@Piff5000: Wie die Methode heißt kann ich dir leider nicht verraten.
Da musst du Dr. Smith anrufen. Schönen Gruß 
Die Schlaufe und die Verankerungen sind wegen der Schlüsselbeinfehlstellung noch drin.
Das S.bein war ja komplett abgerissen und zeigte deutlich aus der Haut heraus 
Anders hätte man das S.bein nicht befestigen können.
Habe leider kein Röntgenbild 
Und aus diesem Grund hat der Operateuer ja auch Titan verwendet, damit das zeugs drin bleiben kann.
Zwar etwas teurer aber medizinisch notwendig gewesen.
Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hobb (28. August 2010)

stax schrieb:


> [..]
> Weißt Du was das nervende ist?
> Daß die Experten sich nicht einig sind.
> Nimm mal die Schmerzgrenze. Gerade heute hat mir jemand versichert, ein guter PT gehe niemals darüber hinaus.
> ...


moin,
man darf sich nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Das Nervende ist doch eigentlich eher dieser elendiglange Heilungsprozess, das ständige Zwicken und Zwacken und das Gefühl, das phasenweise überhaupt nix vorangeht.

-------



Hobb schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Als ich gestern bei der KG nachgefragt habe wie es nach der ME weitergeht war die Antwort > schmerzorientiert


 
"Manuelle Therapie" nennt sich das, hilft sehr viel und tut viel aua machen.


-------




Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt auch den Termin für die Metallentfernung. Am 30.08. kommt der Plunder wieder raus. Bin gespannt, ob es dann auch mit der Beweglichkeit bald wieder wird. Obwohl - ich hab mich schon fast dran gewöhnt, dass in Schulterhöhe Schluss war.
> Langsam habe ich sogar Hoffnung, dass ich dieses Jahr noch mal aufs Bike kann. Wenn das mit der Wiederherstellung so gut verläuft, wie bei CaptainPsycho dann sind die Hoffnungen ja auch berechtigt - oder?
> 
> Gruß aus dem Erzgebirge


 
*Daumendrück*

Natürlich sitzt Du bald wieder auf dem Rad!

Schönes WE und allen Gute Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Res-q (28. August 2010)

Ich kann hier auch mal was mehr oder weniger aufmunterndes schreiben.

Mein Sturz mit Rockwood 5 ist jetz gut 10 Wochen her, und wurde vor 9 Wochen operiert. 
Das Schlüsselbein wurde mit einer PDS-Kordel runtergezogen und zusätzlich mit einem K.draht fixiert. Außerdem wurde die GelenkKapsel genäht.

während der Draht drinn war habe ich Tag und Nacht einen Gilchrist getragen, und bin 2-3 mal die Woche zur Physio gegangen, wo das Gelenk passiv durchbewegt wurde.
Jetzt ist seid zwei Wochen der Draht raus, und ich darf den Arm bis auf 90° heben. mitlerweile geht eigentlich alles soweit gut, nur leider ist das Schlüsselbein minimal wieder hochgekommen.

Ich denke nächste Woche kann ich mal langsam anfangen mich wieder aufs Rad zu setzen.

Also Kopf hoch, geht weiter!


----------



## Hitzi (29. August 2010)

Res-q schrieb:


> Ich kann hier auch mal was mehr oder weniger aufmunterndes schreiben.
> 
> Mein Sturz mit Rockwood 5 ist jetz gut 10 Wochen her, und wurde vor 9 Wochen operiert.
> Das Schlüsselbein wurde mit einer PDS-Kordel runtergezogen und zusätzlich mit einem K.draht fixiert. Außerdem wurde die GelenkKapsel genäht.
> ...



Den Gilchrist habe ich auch sehr lange getragen.... durchhalten !  Ist ganz wichtig dabei......

Mein Schlüsselbein ist dabei auch ein wenig wieder hoch gerutscht. Ist aber nach Meinung der Ärzte normal nd nicht weiter behandlungsbedürftig. 
Letztendlich wird man nach so einer Verletzung nie wieder bei 100 % landen.
Eine Einschränkung, je nach individueller Verletzung, Heilungsprozess und sonstige Sachen, muss man hinnehmen.
Ich denk man landet bei 85 - 95 %.
Das darf man nicht vergessen und muss! man akzeptieren.
Dann wird es wieder 

Also nicht unterkriegen lassen


----------



## stax (29. August 2010)

Ich mag nicht mehr und ziehe meinen Beitrag zurück.
Sorry.


----------



## Hitzi (30. August 2010)

stax schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht mehr und ziehe meinen Beitrag zurück.
> Sorry.



Hey! Nicht mehr so viel Sand in den Kopf stecken 

Kopf hoch !
Wird schon wieder........


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2010)

stax schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht mehr und ziehe meinen Beitrag zurück.
> Sorry.


moin,
das Positive ist das man nicht krank ist sondern nur verletzt. Da geht es nur vorwärts, mal mehr und mal nicht so viel.

Was ist überhaupt passiert bzw. wie ist es denn bei Dir zu ACG gekommen. Hast Du irgendwie vergessen zu erzählen.

@Hitzi: 85 - 95% mag schon stimmen, aber mit 85% bin ich mit meinen jugendlichen u50 nicht zufrieden. Da geht mehr!


----------



## Radwegverneiner (31. August 2010)

So - geschafft! Hakenplatte ist seit gestern draußen. Keine Schmerzen und Beweglichkeit deutlich besser. Ich bin erst mal voll zufrieden. Den Rest bringt die Physio und das Training zu Hause, denke ich. 
An die, bei denen es noch nicht so weit ist -Gute Besserung!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hitzi (31. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> das Positive ist das man nicht krank ist sondern nur verletzt. Da geht es nur vorwärts, mal mehr und mal nicht so viel.
> 
> Was ist überhaupt passiert bzw. wie ist es denn bei Dir zu ACG gekommen. Hast Du irgendwie vergessen zu erzählen.
> ...



Das stimmt schon - man ist nur verletzt. Aber das reicht einigen ungeduldigen ja schon 

Ich habe zu Hause viel mit dem Gummiband von der KG (grün) gearbeitet und bin mit den Übungen stetig an den Schmerzgrenzen gewesen und habe damit viel aufgeholt 
Kostet maximal Überwindung - man kann dabei sogar fernsehen 

Die 85 - 95 % sind ja auch nur geschätzt und je nach Heilungsprozess und Veranlagung zu erreichen.


----------



## ruFFa (31. August 2010)

war heute im stuttgarter sportklinikum belastungsröntgen mit 10kg hat ergeben das es nur 4mm hoch steht, und er meinte ich sollte mich erst operieren falls die beschwerden kommen. = ) bin froh das ich mich nicht direkt unters messer legen muss. 

komme über kopf und alles der arzt sagt ich kann wieder fahren = )


----------



## Hobb (31. August 2010)

moin,
na das klingt doch gut!

...und das Knie bleibt wo es hingehört.


----------



## Hobb (31. August 2010)

Hi,
ich hätte mal eine Frage an Euch.

5 Wochen nach der ME habe ich immer noch dieses "Kleben" in der Achsel. Gelesen habe ich mal irgendwo das abgestorbenes Gewebe quasi auf das Lymphen wartet.

Habt Ihr das auch (gehabt)?


ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommes59 (31. August 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hey! Nicht mehr so viel Sand in den Kopf stecken
> 
> Kopf hoch !
> Wird schon wieder........


Hi, ich rate Dir auf jeden Fall zur O.P.( Haken Kralle ) . Bei mir ist es jetzt 1J. u. 2Mon. her. Erst Gilch Rist dann O.P. Nach 9Wochen kam die Kralle wieder raus. Insges. war ich 14Wochen zu  Haus. Trainiere wieder u. fahre wieder MTB Rennen. Alles bestens.
Ganz wichtig Kraken Gym. U. Physio. u. die Anweisungen vom Doc befolgen. Auch wenn es noch so Jukt zu Biken
Ging mir auch so.

Viel Glück


----------



## ruFFa (1. September 2010)

@hobb

habs leider ned ganz überstanden falls ich wieder beschwerden haben sollte oder eben eine stabile schulter haben möchte machen die das mit der sehne ausm knie. sie meinten das macht nichts das wird auch beim kreuzbandriss hergenommen das beeinträchtigt das knie überhapt nicht, nur kurz nach der entnahme.

das mit dem kleben hatte ich nicht aber erkundige dich bei deinem arzt kann ja bei jedem unterschiedlich sein.

auf jeden fall gute genesung euch allen, morgen wirds schön ich schwing mich aufs bike mich mal etwas dran gewöhnen mit dem hochstand zu fahren. euch auch viel spaß denjenigen glücklichen die schon können. und den anderen wünsche ich das die zeit schnell rum geht.


----------



## Hobb (1. September 2010)

moin,
der Arzt sagt das gleiche wie der PT: bewegen bewegen bewegen.

Dazu gibt es noch mal Medikamente.

Vom vielen Bewegen und Belasten hat sich imho das Zwicken Zwacken und Pieksen wieder in den Vordergrund gerängt. Verspannungen verhindern die nötige Lockerheit in der Schulter.

Ich hätte mich für etwas mehr Regeneration entschieden, aber wenn die Fachleute sich einig sind!

Der Hintergrund der Frage nach dem "Kleben" ist, das ich mir Gedanken gemacht habe ob es gelegentlich noch zu Blutungen kommt. Das würde dann die verstärkte Lymphtätigkeit erklären.

Auf der Zielgrade wird es jetzt bei mir doch etwas träge.

Bleibt munter!
ralf


----------



## BarneyStinson (4. September 2010)

Erstmal Hallo an Alle!!!

Bin seit 2 Wochen auch im Tossy 3 Club. Beim Downhill fahren dürfte ich eine schmale Rinne nach einer Kuppe übersehen haben und bekam dadurch einen Freiflug vom Rad. Bin danach wieder rauf aufs Rad und weiter bis ein knacken in der Schulter zu hören war. 

Dann mal leicht mit der anderen Hand über die Schulter gestrichen und gemerkt das da was raussteht. Da es lt. meinem MTB Partner geblutet hat gleich mal die Rettung angerufen und Verdacht auf offenen Bruch geäußert, dann war der Heli auch schon da und ab gings ins KH. 

Dort mal ein paar Röngtenbilder gemacht und die Diagnose. Dann hab ich gleich gesagt bekommen das ich noch am selben Abend operiert werde. Es wurde mit dem sogennanten Tight Rope verfahren operiert.
Nach 4 Tagen hab ich das Krankenhaus verlassen.
4 Wochen Dreieckstuch, 6 Wochen kein Überkopfheben, 3 Monate kein schweres heben, sowie unterstützende Übungen 3 mal am Tag verschrieben bekommen.

In der ersten Nacht gab es ein lautes Knacken in der Schulter, also gleich am nächsten morgen wieder ins KH zur Kontrolle. Dort habe ich gesagt bekommen das dass normal sei, zur Sicherheit wurde ein Röngtenbild gemacht auf dem man auch nichts sah.

Gestern bekam ich die Nähte (am Ellenbogen) und Klammern raus.

Im Moment siehts so aus:







Zum Vergleich die linke Schulter:






Man sieht deutlich noch den Hochstand (hoffentlich von der Schwellung und hoffentlich geht das noch zurück...)

Wann habt ihr euren Arm wieder voll belasten bzw. voll bewegen können (wegen der Arbeit)?
Wie lange hattet ihr schmerzen?

LG 
Martin


----------



## bergroff (4. September 2010)

Wann habt ihr euren Arm wieder voll belasten bzw. voll bewegen können (wegen der Arbeit)?
Wie lange hattet ihr schmerzen? @Martin

Hallo Tossianer, auch ich schließ mich der Fragen von @Martin an. Nachdem ich die ganze Zeit den thread beobachtete und mir die vielen Hinweise sehr geholfen haben, Danke an euch alle Leidensgenossen der Tipps und Hilfen erst einmal! 

Bei mir kam das Metall nach Abflug im Trail an Fronleichnam -happy kadaver Tossy III- mit nachfolgender von mir gewünschter OP mit klassisch zwei Fahrradspeichenenden mit Grabschmuckbindedraht nach 9. Woche raus, nachdem die Nerven- und Muskelschmerzen im Arm unerträglich wurden und bereits erste Lähmungserscheinungen mich plagten und KG abgebrochen wurde. Naja, wer die abgeknipsten Drähte sieht, kein Wunder, kamen auch noch wieder aus dem Knochen raus, scheuerten entsprechend und die Unterhautfäden führten zu einer Entzündung an der dann rumgeschnippelt wurde. -Vielleicht gehören ja solche Geschehnisse mehr oder weniger zu einer solchen Geschichte oder mir, der ich bereits am 3. Tag anfing zu walken, ohne die Blitzableiter-

Bin jetzt knapp 13. Woche nach der ersten OP, seit der 11. Woche wieder auf dem Trekking- und Rennrad auf geschlossener Teerdecke oder joggen, genau wie wieder Saft- oder Weinkisten vorsichtig schleppen, an Gelände ist aber noch nicht zu denken. 

Schlüsselbein ist toitoi in der reparierten Lage, fühlt sich aber wie ein Flitzebogen schmerzend angespannt. Schulterblatt und Schultergelenk werden derzeit über KG mobilisiert, aber mehr über Massage und kneten, das fühlt sich an wie mit dem Vorschlaghammer auf die entsprechenden Triggerpunkte, da keine richtige Streckung möglich ist und Muskeln und Sehnen verkürzt und verklebt. Regelmäßig wieder Schmerzmittel da die Musel- und Nervenschmerzen weiter vorhalten. Wann wird das besser?

Bei mir ist vielleicht das zusätzliche Problem, das im MRT ein Bizepsmuskelankerteilabriss festgehalten wurde, aber sich hierum in der OP nicht gekümmert wurde und sich keiner herablässt, ob da noch was ist. Deshalb hab ich den Radiokoffer -Ultrasling- auch schon 3 Tage nach der 1. OP in die Ecke geschmissen wegen der ständigen Schmerzen im Oberarm, trotz Kortisonspritzen etc. und hab mich so durchgemogelt.

Da ich selbständig bin, hab ich im Prinzip durchgearbeitet, trotz andauernder Krankmeldung. Das mit der Krankmeldung kenne ich von anderen über einen längeren Zeitraum auch. Nur so langsam nervt es mich und macht mich mit den Schmerzen und Bewegungseinschränkungen, trotz guter KG unsicher! 

Scheint aber wohl individuell unterschiedlich bei allen zu verlaufen. Mein Doc hat bis jetzt die Möglichkeit einer ambulanten SportReha abgelehnt, aber werde nachhaken. Gibts Erfahrungen, spielen Krankenkassen mit?

also, trotzdem weiter und Gute Besserung allen!

@bergroff


Und das kommt bestimmt wieder: Das Rad ist rund, und rollt!


----------



## Res-q (4. September 2010)

So. War vorhin das erste mal nach knapp 3 Monaten mal wieder im Gelände. Hab mir mal die lockerste freeride strecke vorgenommen und es ging ohne Probleme.
Außer beim Hochschieben hatte ich leichte probleme. In 2 Wochen werd ich dann wohl nochmal ins Krankenhaus zur endabnahme gehen und dann darf ich wohl auch endlich mal wieder überm kopf arbeiten.


----------



## Outlaw888 (5. September 2010)

BarneyStinson schrieb:


> Im Moment siehts so aus:




Hey,

glaub mir...da ist kaum ein Hochstand vorhanden....

Wenn ich meine Schulter nach vorne nehme schauen da ca. 2 - 3 cm raus...wie ein Höcker Im Bad erschecken dabei die Leute so schaut dabei der Knochen raus..

Ich bin allerdings nicht operiert, aber absolut schmerzfrei...(außer vielleicht beim Schwimmen)

Outlaw


----------



## Radwegverneiner (6. September 2010)

So - seit einer Woche ist jetzt die Hakenplatte draußen. In drei Tagen kommen noch die Fäden raus und ich bin wieder komplett ohne Fremdkörper unterwegs. Vorgestern saß ich wieder auf dem Rad. Schulter funktioniert ganz gut. Zugegeben - ich war noch nicht im Unterholz unterwegs. Aber das ist auch nur eine Zeitfrage. Erst mal muss die Muskulatur wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden. Und das betrifft nicht nur die Schulter. Die Beine haben während der bikefreien Zeit auch enorm nachgelassen. Aber das wird auch wieder.
Gruß an alle Tossy-Leidenden und Kopf hoch!


----------



## bergroff (6. September 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> Gruß an alle Tossy-Leidenden und Kopf hoch!



Ja bei mir gings auch gestern so richtig wieder und laenger aufs Rad, sogar etwas Unterholz und trails, naja, noch lange nicht alles und vorsichtig bei den Muskelchen. Ein Sommer nicht fahren und schon sind die schönsten Teile zugewachsen oder der Forst-harvester hat mal wieder gewütet.

Kopf hoch, es wird.

Das Rad ist rund, und rollt, bergroff un-a-bergroaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (6. September 2010)

BarneyStinson schrieb:


> Erstmal Hallo an Alle!!!
> 
> [...]
> Wann habt ihr euren Arm wieder voll belasten bzw. voll bewegen können (wegen der Arbeit)?
> ...


Hi Martin, Hi bergroff,
gut 4 Monate nach Einstzen der Hakenplatte und 6 Wochen nach Metallentfernung zwickt es noch ordentlich in Arm und Schulter. Das muß bei Euch aber nicht zwangsläufig auch so lange dauern. Nach der ME ging es zuerst gut voran, bis es sich dann ansatzweise so entwickelt hat wie bergroff es beschreibt. Bei ihm/Dir klingt es aber dramatischer. Ich versuche in Schulter und Nacken entspannt zu werden/bleiben, dann geht es auch mit der Beweglichkeit.



> Schlüsselbein ist toitoi in der reparierten Lage, fühlt sich aber wie ein Flitzebogen schmerzend angespannt. Schulterblatt und Schultergelenk werden derzeit über KG mobilisiert, aber mehr über Massage und kneten, das fühlt sich an wie mit dem Vorschlaghammer auf die entsprechenden Triggerpunkte, da keine richtige Streckung möglich ist und Muskeln und Sehnen verkürzt und verklebt. Regelmäßig wieder Schmerzmittel da die Musel- und Nervenschmerzen weiter vorhalten. Wann wird das besser?
> 
> und
> 
> wegen der ständigen Schmerzen im Oberarm.


 
Gute und vollständige Genesung weiterhin
ralf


----------



## CaptainPsycho (6. September 2010)

Statusmeldung: 

Tossy3 / Rockwood 5 am 30.04. danach 11 Wochen Hakenplatte.
Intensive Physio bis letzte Woche.
Heute die Räder geschraubt und morgen geht es auf den Pumptrack.

Hab soweit bis auf leichte Verspannungen keinerlei wirkliche Beschwerden mehr. Klar es drückt manchmal noch ein wenig, aber das ist normal.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## swuzzi (7. September 2010)

Info
Fast genau 1 Jahr nach der OP beim anderen Ortho (ist der gut!!!) gewesen, wegen dem ewigen knacken in der Schulter beim bewegen > 90°!

Fazit:
Stümperhaft im KH zusammengeflickt ohne die Bänder und Sehnen zu berücksichtigen.
Auf jeden Fall sollte immer ein MRT gemacht werden!!!! 

Nur so kann festgestellt werden ob irgendwelche Sehnen abgrissen sind und wichtig vom Schulterblatt aus Richtung Schultereckgelenk wieder angenäht werden müssen.
Gruß an alle die , die den Höcker auch nach der OP mit der Zeit wieder sehen!!!Bei euch wurden zu 85% auch die Bänder/Sehnen,vergessen!!

Viele Ärzte oder auch Krankenhäuser haben keine Röhre, ersparen sich das MRT und operieren drau los. Nur um zu kassieren!!
Vielleicht hilft es ja Betroffenen worauf man primär achten sollte,beim Arzt besuch!
Gruß


----------



## swuzzi (7. September 2010)

Sorry ,aber je mehr ich runter scrolle und lese um so wütender werde ich über die Behandlung der Ärzte!
Was bitteschön soll ein Röntgenbild bei dieser Art Verletzung bringen?!
Das es eine Schultereckgelenkssprengung ist ,hat mein Doc innerhalb von 1sec ohne Rötgenbild gesehen.Nur ob Bänder/Sehnen betroffen sind 
palim das sieht nur das 
richtig 
MRT!!!
Ein Röntgenbild ist halt im Krankenkassenkatalog als Standart vorgesehen und bring erstmal Geld.
Man spiegelt ja auch den Magen bei Magen Problemen und macht kein Ultraschall,oder!
Mein Tip: Auf MRT bestehen


----------



## bergroff (7. September 2010)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Auf MRT bestehen



Recht hast du, bei mir hieß es in der Unfallaufnahme in Trier nach der "netten" 10 kg-gehaltenen-Aufnahme und dem Klavierspiel mit dem Schlüsselbeinchen: sind sie jung, Leistungssportler oder Maler?, dann könnten Sie über eine OP nachdenken. Ich wollte trotzdem eine OP und zurück in Nordhessen hab ich erst mal auf ein MRT bestanden und da sah man dann die zerdepperten Sehnen, Bänder und Muskeln. 

Trotz der Problem(chen) würde ich es wieder machen lassen.

Gute Besserung allen.


----------



## Hobb (8. September 2010)

moin,
extremer Hochstand des Schlüsselbeines kann nur durch vollständigen Abriß der Bänder verursacht werden.

MRT ist nötig um das Anwachsen von dem ganzen Krempel zu überprüfen bzw. bei tossy1 oder 2.

Mit dem Röntgen kontrolliert man das Verdrehen des Schlüsselbeines.

Viele Grüsse
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (10. September 2010)

moin,
knapp 5 Monate nach dem Unfall und gute 6 Wochen nach ME fühlt sich alles ganz gut an. Verspannungen im Nacken sind fast weg und mein Problemmuskel ist auch nicht mehr hart wie Stein.

Den Arm kann ich gut bewegen und belasten. Seit ein oder zwei Tagen ist auch dieses blöde Gefühl, als würde die Schulter gleich nach vorn klappen, verschwunden.

Vor ein bis zwei Wochen ist der Nacken ja noch sehr verspannt gewesen. Physio und der Sportmediziner haben mich zu mehr Bewegung aufgefordert obwohl ich selbst es eigentlich etwas ruhiger angehen lassen wollte, und sie haben Recht behalten.

Gefühlt bin ich eigentlich so gut wie durch, der Rest ist jetzt Feinarbeit.

Munter bleiben, Kopf hoch!
ralf


----------



## BarneyStinson (17. September 2010)

Hi!
Ich mach mal ein kurzes Update:
4 Wochen sind seit der OP vergangen. Schmerzfrei war ich nach 2 Wochen (da war der Arm aber noch ruhigestellt).
Heute hab ich den Arm aus dem Verband bekommen und ein Kontrollröngten wurde gemacht.
Jetzt zieht es gewaltig in der Schulter aber es ist auszuhalten. Die Schulter allgemein fühlt sich steif an. Der Hochstand vom Bild ist auch noch zurückgegangen und man sieht jetzt nur noch ein wenig.
Die nächsten 2 Wochen darf ich den Arm nicht über 90° heben was eh noch nicht funktioniert. 
Nächste Woche beginnt die Physio im KH.

Bis dann LG


----------



## Radwegverneiner (17. September 2010)

So hier mein Abschlussbericht: Also seit gestern bei der Physio die Feststellung gemacht wurde, dass die Beweglichkeit wieder bei 100% ist, betrachte ich das Thema Tossy3 (nach 12 Wochen seit dem Sturz) für mich als erledigt. Entgegen aller Befürchtungen und den teils hier geschilderten Geschichten, ging es ja noch ziemlich schnell. Ich spule jetzt noch die paar Termine ab, um dort noch bissl was für den Muskelaufbau in der Schulter zu machen. Ansonsten habe ich mich mit geringem Hochstand des Schlüsselbeines soweit abgefunden, dass es mir relativ egal ist. Was mich mehr stört, sind die Kilos, die während der bikefreien Zeit draufgekommen sind. Wird wohl auch einiges an Kilometern notwendig sein, bis auch die wieder verschwunden sind.
Nach den ersten kurzen Bikeausflügen in den letzten beiden Wochen ist für morgen auch schon eine größere Runde mit Kumpel geplant. 
An alle, die sich noch mit Tossy herumplagen - Gute Besserung! 
Bin dann mal weg (aus diesem Fred)....

Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge
Carsten


----------



## bergroff (23. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen in unserem thread,

wie wichtig Kontroll-MRTs sind, zeigt sich mal wieder bei mir:

-weiter vermuteter Bizepsmuskelankerteilausriss
-Teilruptur der Supraspinatus - Sehne
-jede Menge entzündliche Vorgänge im Gelenk

Dann fühlt sich das Schulterblatt immer noch völlig schief und deplaziert an und die Krankengymnastin kommt auch nicht so richtig weiter.

Jetzt versteh ich auch, warum ich den Arm nicht mehr hochbekomme und die ganzen 19 Wochen seit meiner Tossy-III, roockwood-IV-OP, im Oberarm diese doofen Schmerzen habe, wie schon beschrieben, die sollen von den zerdepperten Sehnen/Muskeln ausstrahlen dort hin.

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mir einen chiropraktischen Eingriff bei einem Abstieg Schulterroller vom Rad auf geschlossener Teerdecke erlaubt, toitoi hielt alles und das Schulterblatt sitzt wenigstens etwas besser und übe mich im Gelände auch wieder.

Ich glaub ich darf mich schon wieder operieren lassen und hab einen Termin bei einem Spezialisten zur weiteren Diagnostik vereinbart. 

Hat hier wer mit so was wie Sehnen/Muskel-Teil/ab Erfahrung?


----------



## swuzzi (30. September 2010)

si
Habe ein heftiges,schmerzfreies knacken in der Schulter bei Bewegungen ab 90°!
Konrtolle : Der operierende Arzt empfahl mir auf Zeit zu spielen.Erstmal abwarten!!Braucht Zeit!!
Ein andere Arzt den ich hinzu gezogen habe (2.Meinung)as wird nix mehr.Zeit bringt nichts!!
Neue OP!!!!
Es muß aufgeschnitten werden um nachzuschauen ob die Sehnen/Bänder noch zu gebrauchen sind.Wurden einfach vergessen mit anzunähen!!!!
Falls ja:    Werden sie über Kreuz vom Schulterblatt aus angenäht. 
Falls nein : Werden welche aus dem Knie genommen!!
Soweit so gut: Chance >50%-60%!!
Überlege jetzt erstmal.Mh,in der Winterzeit eigentlich optimal!!
Gruß


----------



## Piff5000 (4. Oktober 2010)

Nicht bei jeder Tossy OP werden die Bänder genäht.  MAnche Methoden setzt auf Vernarbung des Gewebes, welches als relativ stabile Verbindung zwischen den Knochen die Funktion der Bänder ersetzen soll. 

Bei mir wurden die Bänder genäht und sind wenn man sichs MRT anschaut auch wieder verwachsen. habe jedoch immer noch einen hochstand von der BReite des Schlüsselbeins. Will mich vllt auch erneut operieren lasssen, weil sich meine Schulter immer wieder entzündet und schmerzt. Einige OP-Ärzte sagen: ja machen. Andere wiederum sagen (die Mehrheit): nein, das dabei entstehende Narbengewebe könnte probleme machen.

@ Ruffa. bei mir aufm belastenten Röntgenbild sinds auch nur 4 mm. jedoch hatte ich die Schultern zurückgezogen und mich leicht an der rückwand angelehnt. Das beides zieht  das Schlüsselbein wieder runter. Wusste der Arzt auch nicht, als ich ihm das zeigte war er selber überrascht.

Gute besserung an alle und nix überstürzen. tossy braucht zeit. erst nach ca 9 monaten ist die belastungsfähigkeit wieder 100%. Mein erneuter hochstand stellte sich auch erst nach 4,5 Monaten nach der OP durch eine wilde tanzsession ein. 

peace


----------



## swuzzi (4. Oktober 2010)

yes,der Hochstand kam bei mir auch erst später!!
Aber kann Narbengewebe Bänder ersetzen?
Mir sagte man ,man müsse nachschauen ob die Bänder noch intakt sind und lang genug.Ansonsten würde man ein Band aus dem Knie nehmen!!Hallo
Und dann noch später Kniebrobs. dazu ,wa!!
Warte jetzt erstmal noch diesen Monat ab und dann muß ich mich entscheiden.
Denn das Knacken stört ,Druckgefühl (vom Minarsystem) ist mal da und mal nicht,je nach Beanspruchung.Es nervt einfach....
an alle Leidensgenossen


----------



## Delivery (18. November 2010)

hey so bin auch tossy 3 fall,
unfall letzten sonntag , hab mich für eine op entschieden da ich noch jung 20 sportlich aktiv und durch meinen beruf auch überkopf arbeiten durchführen muss.
werden nächsten mittwoch operiert bekomm eine hakenplatte eingesetzt ,wie sind eure erfahrungen? wie lange ward ihr nach der op im kh?wie lange muss ich mit einer krankschreibung rechnen? wie läuft krankengymnastik ab ?
danke schonmal im voraus

gruß julian


----------



## Sebastian25 (18. November 2010)

Hallo und Willkommen 

bzgl. Hakenplatte kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich einen PDS-Faden eingesetzt bekommen habe, der das SB runterzieht und vom Schultergelenk mit der Zeit "verdaut" wird 
Zum Thema KG: Wichtig ist, dass so früh wie möglich mit der Bewegung des Arms begonnen wird... Mach nichts auf eigene Faust, sondern lass dich vom Physio/Arzt anleiten. (Mein Arm lag 2 Wochen ruhig, danach bekam ich den aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr hoch) Was ich bisher bzgl. Hakenplatte gelesen habe, dauert die Behandlung mit Metall etwas länger. Vor -und Nachteile hat wohl jedes OP-Verfahren. Ich war ca eine Woche im KH (lag aber auch daran, weil ich noch das Handgelenk kaputt hatte) Physio startete (wenn auch sehr moderat) im Krankenhaus. Insgesamt war ich 8 Wochen zu Hause. Kann aber eigentlich wieder alles mit der Schulter machen. Hab kein Knacksen, keine Schmerzen nichts mehr... Wichtig ist, dass du die Muskelatur der Schulter trainierst... Aber bis es soweit ist vergehen noch ein paar Tage... Viel Erfolg für den Eingriff.


----------



## stax (19. November 2010)

Delivery schrieb:


> hey so bin auch tossy 3 fall,
> unfall letzten sonntag , hab mich für eine op entschieden da ich noch jung 20 sportlich aktiv und durch meinen beruf auch überkopf arbeiten durchführen muss.
> werden nächsten mittwoch operiert bekomm eine hakenplatte eingesetzt ,wie sind eure erfahrungen? wie lange ward ihr nach der op im kh?wie lange muss ich mit einer krankschreibung rechnen? wie läuft krankengymnastik ab ?
> danke schonmal im voraus
> ...


 

*Krankenhaus:* < 7 Tage, wahrscheinlich 4-5.

*Krankschreibung:* 2 Wochen + , ist gestaltbar. Ich wollte bald wieder auf die Arbeit, und das ging bei meinem Beruf. Von der Platte her sowieso. Ich war ja nicht mehr "krank".

*Gilchrist bzw. Orthese:* 3-5 Wochen.

*Autofahren !* Das hat sich bis zur 7. Woche hingezogen. Weil sich die Ärzte nicht aus dem Fenster hängen. Rein technisch wäre es viel früher möglich gewesen. Weil die zulässige, machbare Bewegung (bei mir rechte Schulter; schalten und lenken) möglich war. Aber man meinte, im Falle eines Unfalls und wenn der Gegner das mitkriegt mit der "Behinderung", dann gäbe es Teilschuld. Also, nicht fragen, selbst entscheiden.

*Krankengymnastik:* Glückssache. Ein Kapitel für sich. Spätestens, wenn sich der Arzt weigert, weitere zu verschreiben. 

*Dauer der Platte in der Schulter:* Bei mir wird sie in der 24. Woche nach OP entfernt.

*Muskelaufbau:* ab 7. Woche kein Problem im Rahmen der erlaubten bzw. möglichen Bewegungen. Keine schweren Gewichte. Keine Rotation! Kein Anheben über 90°. Die Platte sperrt da sowieso. Und Gewalt wäre kontraproduktiv. Aber sonst: mit kleinen Gewichten anfangen. Geht sowieso nach der Pause nicht anders. Du degenerierst mit der Ruhigstellung zu Anfang muskelmäßig sehr schnell.
Ich hatte mich bei Kieser beraten lassen und ein gutes Gefühl dabei. Die "Übungen" mache ich in meinem Stammstudio.

*Schmerzen:* sehr unterschiedlich, wenn man in Foren liest. Bei mir: tagsüber gar nichts; nachts, je nach Lage, Schmerzen, die ohne Medikamente auszuhalten sind bzw. durch Ändern der Lage wieder weggehen.

So, sonst nochwas vergessen?

Gruß
stax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (19. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

nachdem hier ja auch ein paar unterwegs sind, die sich mit Schulterverletzungen gut auskennen, muss ich euch mal meine Problematik mitteilen. Vielleicht kennt das einer von euch.
Bin beim biken auf die Schulter geflogen, gab nen kurzen Stich, danach hatte ich Schmerzen, aber ließ sich aushalten. Wurde auch schnell besser. Ging auch weiter arbeiten, als ich mich ein paar Tage später auf dem Boden sitzend mit dem Arm hochdrücken wollte, bekam ich wieder einen Stich in die Schulter.
Das Problem hab ich jetzt noch immer, ich hab nur Probleme, wenn ich mich abstütze, bei langsamen Bewegungen wie Liegestütze geht es auch, sowie ich aber schnelle Bewegungen hab, fährt es mir rein!! 

Beim Arzt wurde ein Ultraschall gemacht, Bänder sind alle frei beweglich, nix angerissen, laut seiner Aussage.
MRT hält er für überflüssig.
Meinte ich sollte die Belastung einfach meiden, dann wird das wieder.

Hatte wer schon mal so ein Problem, ist mittlerweilen 2Wochen her und nicht wirklich besser.

Ciao


----------



## bergroff (19. November 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Hatte wer schon mal so ein Problem, ist mittlerweilen 2Wochen her und nicht wirklich besser.
> Ciao



Wie schon einige hier gesagt haben, lass dir ein MRT machen, sollten die Schmerzen anhalten und such dir wen, der die Bilder auch lesen kann, da oben unterm Schulterdach kann bei einem solchen Sturz vielfältig und mehr passieren, ggf. hol dir nee zweite Meinung ein. 

Mein Sturz im Schieferfels von Fronleichnam wurde letzte Woche wieder operiert, nachdem ich ein paar Wochen wieder ordenlich Rädchen fahren konnte, aber die Schulter weiter instabil und schmerzhaft war. Es wollte oder konnte keiner sehen was alles in meiner Sturzschulter passierte-einzigster Kommentar des 1. Operateurs, mit der Schulter werden sie noch lange zu tun haben-. 
Letztendlich sind nicht nur die Bänder (Tossy III) durch gewesen, sondern wie jetzt am letzten Freitag operiert auch das Labrum (die Knorpelpfanne), auf 3-4 cm gerissen, die Supraspinatussehne hielt noch, aber war wie ein Flokatiteppich zerfasert und durch die ersten OP's hatte sich jede Menge wildes Fleisch gebildet, alles verwachsen und verbacken und die Sehnchen und Muskelchen mußten wieder in geordnete Bahnen gebracht werden. Naja, wenigstens wurde die erste große Naht auf der Schulter nur um 4 Einstiegslöcher ergänzt und so darf ich die nächste Zeit wieder aussitzen und mit dem Radiokoffer vorm Bauch (Schulterabduktionskissen) rummachen. Alles brauch seine Zeit und eine putte Schulter um so mehr.

Weiter gute Besserung allen!

Das Rad ist rund, und rollt dann wieder.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. November 2010)

Delivery schrieb:


> hey so bin auch tossy 3 fall,
> unfall letzten sonntag , hab mich für eine op entschieden da ich noch jung 20 sportlich aktiv und durch meinen beruf auch überkopf arbeiten durchführen muss.
> werden nächsten mittwoch operiert bekomm eine hakenplatte eingesetzt ,wie sind eure erfahrungen? wie lange ward ihr nach der op im kh?wie lange muss ich mit einer krankschreibung rechnen? wie läuft krankengymnastik ab ?
> danke schonmal im voraus
> ...



Nach der OP mit Hakenplatte ca. 4 Tage.
Wenn du mit dem Arm körperlich arbeiten musst, also kein Schreibtischtäter bist der den Arm die meiste Zeit ablegen kann, dann kann sich das durchaus bis zu 4 Monaten strecken.

Krankengymnastik wirklich so schnell wie möglich anfangen. Das am besten bei einem Physiotherapeuten, der sich auch mit Sportlern auskennt. Das Wichtigste ist, dass du bis zur Entfernung der Platte den Arm wieder frei bis 90 Grad bewegen kannst und wieder ausreichen Muskulatur aufgebaut hast. Nach der Entfernung wird es dann auch nochmal spaßig das Schultergelenk komplett frei zu bekommmen.

Den Gilchrist solltest du so schnell es geht los werden. Hab meinen nur 2 Wochen nach der OP getragen, wenn ich in Menschenmassen unterwegs war und Angst hatte mich rempelt jemand an. Ansonsten weglassen und den Arm locker mitschwingen.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## biker-wug (19. November 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Wie schon einige hier gesagt haben, lass dir ein MRT machen, sollten die Schmerzen anhalten und such dir wen, der die Bilder auch lesen kann, da oben unterm Schulterdach kann bei einem solchen Sturz vielfältig und mehr passieren, ggf. hol dir nee zweite Meinung ein.



Ich seh schon, werde nächste Woche, wenn es keine Besserung gibt, nochmal zum Doc gehen und auf ein MRT bestehen. 

Der Doc meinte halt, dass aufgrund der Beweglichkeit und Belastbarkeit alles okay ist. Und der isolierte Schmerz beim schnellen Aufstützen ist ihm so nicht bekannt.


----------



## Delivery (19. November 2010)

danke schonmal für euere antworten bin zur zeuit noch zivi, was mir wichtig ist das ich eben ab 3.1 wieder soweit fit bin das ich mit dem arm arbeiten kann nähmlich da steig ich wieder in meinen handwerksberuf ein anlagenmechaniker sanitär heizung klima.ich hatte noch relativ glück das ich auf den linken arm gefallen bin und net auf den rechten also auto fahren un so geht immoemnt schon schmerzen lassen auch seit sonntag nach dem unfall wieder nach, aber merk halt das was net stimmt seitlich geht der linke arm relaiv gut zu bewegen nur halt nach vorne und abstützen tut höllisch weh.
hat mich nur stutzig gemacht wegen krankenhaus aufenthalt, bei meiner untersuchung am mittwoch sagte mir der arzt der eingriff würde so halbe bis 3/4 stunde dauern und auf meine frage wie lange ich denn im kh bleiben muss,  meinte er 1 tag , nachdem was ich hier im internet jetzt gelesen hat hat er mich warscheinlich falsch verstanden hab dann auch nochma auf der station angerufen un die meinten 4-7 tage. hab am dienstag jetzt nochmals voruntersuchung blutabnahme un die sachen für die op aufnehmen werd es dann spätestens da erfahren wie lange die mich behalten wollen.


----------



## stax (19. November 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> ...
> Den Gilchrist solltest du so schnell es geht los werden. Hab meinen nur 2 Wochen nach der OP getragen, wenn ich in Menschenmassen unterwegs war und Angst hatte mich rempelt jemand an. Ansonsten weglassen und den Arm locker mitschwingen.
> ...


Nach meiner 1. OP mit Kirschner-Draht war der Gilchrist sehr angezeigt, da das Gelenk nicht streng fixiert ist. Hatte aber trotzdem nichts genutzt, weil das Werk von vornerein daneben gegangen war.
Nach meiner 2. OP mit Hakenplatte habe ich die Orthese (diesmal) tatsächlich 2 Wochen konsequent getragen. Ich bin so.
Dann nur noch nachts. Was den Vorteil hatte, den Arm nicht unbewußt zu "verlegen" und den weiteren Vorteil, daß der Arm etwas angehoben wurde. Was Schmerzen verhinderte. Ich lege auch jetzt noch nachts etwas unter (Handtuch). Wenn ich das nicht tue, kann ich auf Schmerzen warten.
Der Vorteil der Platte ist die strenge Fixierung des Schlüsselbeins am Gelenk. Damit ist praktisch sofortige Mobilität in den systemgegebenen Grenzen möglich.
Gruß
stax


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. November 2010)

stax schrieb:


> Nach meiner 2. OP mit Hakenplatte habe ich die Orthese (diesmal) tatsächlich 2 Wochen konsequent getragen. Ich bin so.
> Dann nur noch nachts. Was den Vorteil hatte, den Arm nicht unbewußt zu "verlegen" und den weiteren Vorteil, daß der Arm etwas angehoben wurde. Was Schmerzen verhinderte. Ich lege auch jetzt noch nachts etwas unter (Handtuch). Wenn ich das nicht tue, kann ich auf Schmerzen warten.
> Der Vorteil der Platte ist die strenge Fixierung des Schlüsselbeins am Gelenk. Damit ist praktisch sofortige Mobilität in den systemgegebenen Grenzen möglich.
> Gruß
> stax



Ich hab mir da auch die abenteuerlichsten Sachen auch Kissen und Decken gebaut, dass der Arm gut lag. 

Ich hatte mit dem Gilchrist halt sehr schnell höllische Schmerzen im Ellenbogen ...

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. November 2010)

Delivery schrieb:


> danke schonmal für euere antworten bin zur zeuit noch zivi, was mir wichtig ist das ich eben ab 3.1 wieder soweit fit bin das ich mit dem arm arbeiten kann nähmlich da steig ich wieder in meinen handwerksberuf ein anlagenmechaniker sanitär heizung klima.ich hatte noch relativ glück das ich auf den linken arm gefallen bin und net auf den rechten also auto fahren un so geht immoemnt schon schmerzen lassen auch seit sonntag nach dem unfall wieder nach, aber merk halt das was net stimmt seitlich geht der linke arm relaiv gut zu bewegen nur halt nach vorne und abstützen tut höllisch weh.
> hat mich nur stutzig gemacht wegen krankenhaus aufenthalt, bei meiner untersuchung am mittwoch sagte mir der arzt der eingriff würde so halbe bis 3/4 stunde dauern und auf meine frage wie lange ich denn im kh bleiben muss,  meinte er 1 tag , nachdem was ich hier im internet jetzt gelesen hat hat er mich warscheinlich falsch verstanden hab dann auch nochma auf der station angerufen un die meinten 4-7 tage. hab am dienstag jetzt nochmals voruntersuchung blutabnahme un die sachen für die op aufnehmen werd es dann spätestens da erfahren wie lange die mich behalten wollen.



Manche Ärzte machen das "ambulant", würde ich aber nicht machen, da du den nächsten Tag sowieso wieder ins KH musst wegen Schlauch raus und so nem Kram. Wäre mir auch zu heiß wenn der Kreislauf oder so doch mal Probleme bereitet.

Und sorry wenn ich es so hart sage, aber den 03.01. kannst du sowas von vergessen da mit dem Arm auch nur was anzuheben was schwerer als 1kg ist. Das würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, selbst wenn es ginge. Du brauchst ca. 4 Monate mit guter Physio bis du den Arm wieder ansatzweise normal bewegen und belasten kannst.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## stax (19. November 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Ich hab mir da auch die abenteuerlichsten Sachen auch Kissen und Decken gebaut, dass der Arm gut lag.
> 
> Ich hatte mit dem Gilchrist halt sehr schnell höllische Schmerzen im Ellenbogen ...
> 
> ...


Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, fällt es mir wieder ein!
Die lange Beugehaltung des Arms hat am Ellenbogen, besser hatte, zu Veränderungen geführt, die Schmerzen verursachten. Je nach Bewegung. Ich hatte den Eindruck, die Haut war gedehnt. Gut, ich bin ein Oldie. Da mag das sowieso vorkommen wegen mangelnder Flexibilität? Und dann war auch was mit der Sehne. War die gedehnt/verlängert?
Diese Probleme habe ich nicht mehr. Deshalb: abgehakt und vergessen.
Gruß
stax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stax (19. November 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> ...
> Und sorry wenn ich es so hart sage, aber den 03.01. kannst du sowas von vergessen da mit dem Arm auch nur was anzuheben was schwerer als 1kg ist. Das würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, selbst wenn es ginge. Du brauchst ca. 4 Monate mit guter Physio bis du den Arm wieder ansatzweise normal bewegen und belasten kannst.
> ...


So sehe ich das auch.
Also, ich will nicht Oberlehrer spielen, aber die Schulter ist gebrochen. Und da muß jetzt was heilen und wieder zusammenwachsen. Es muß sich Ersatzgewebe bilden. Und das muß "aushärten", also belastbar werden.
Bis 100% Belastbarkeit wird 1 Jahr angegeben!
Na, die braucht man ja nicht unbedingt.
Aber 3.1. ist nicht zu machen.
Und irgendwelche heroischen Taten wären kontraproduktiv bis schädlich.
Die Heilung dauert !!!
Obwohl: Die Hakenplatte hält die Schulter schon zusammen. Aber "anlagenmechaniker sanitär heizung klima" erscheint mir nicht drin zu sein.
Gruß
stax


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. November 2010)

Also bei mir ist der Unfall am 30.04. gewesen drei Tage später OP. Danach KG um den Arm bis 100 Grad zu bewegen und mäßig Kraft. Nach 3 Monaten Platte entfernt, dann fängt man an die Gelenkkapsel wieder frei zu bekommen. Das dauerte bei mir mit täglicher KG ca. 6 Wochen. Und dann hatte ich noch immer das Gefühl eines alten harten Gummies in der Schulter.
Aktuell drückt es bei Belastung hier und da noch unangenehm und gewisse Sachen wie Liegestütze sind unangenehm. Nach über 6,5 Monaten ist das bei mir sozusagen auch noch nicht wieder voll belastbar wie früher.

Diese Verletzung braucht leider wirklich viel Zeit und wird nur schlimmer bzw. dauerhaft, wenn man ihr diese nicht gibt.

Wenn du dir das nach der OP nochmal kaputt machst, sieht es echt finster aus.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## stax (19. November 2010)

@Joachim
Hattest Du Rockwood V?
Waren alle Bänder hin?

Was ist nach der Entfernung der Platte passiert?
Gab es einen (leichten) Hochstand?

Gruß
stax


----------



## Delivery (19. November 2010)

hmm hört sich ja nicht so gut an, ma gucken was arzt meint wegen meinen plänen ab 3.1 dann wieder arbeiten zu gehn ich sag mal so ich bin angegestellt als kundendienstler da es net zwingend erforderlich schwer zu heben wie auf der baustelle , muss mit dem arzt dann ma besprechen,wie schauts eigentlich mit sport aus nach der op, also mit der platte drinne? radfahren hab ich ja schon gelsen geht einigermaßen aber ich spiel nebenbei auch noch fussball is warscheins auch net so gut mit der platte dann oder?


----------



## bergroff (19. November 2010)

Delivery schrieb:


> hmm hört sich ja nicht so gut an, ma gucken was arzt meint wegen meinen plänen ab 3.1 dann wieder arbeiten zu gehn ich sag mal so ich bin angegestellt als kundendienstler da es net zwingend erforderlich schwer zu heben wie auf der baustelle , muss mit dem arzt dann ma besprechen,wie schauts eigentlich mit sport aus nach der op, also mit der platte drinne? radfahren hab ich ja schon gelsen geht einigermaßen aber ich spiel nebenbei auch noch fussball is warscheins auch net so gut mit der platte dann oder?



Junge, jetzt wart mal ab, in der Regel wirste 6-10 Wochen krankgeschrieben -mit oder ohne OP- und dann nimm dir auch die Zeit, als Selbstständiger mußte ich weiter machen und ward nicht so doll und in deiner Branche lass es und warte die Entscheidungen und Empfehlungen der Docs ab. 
Sport ist auf KG in Abhängigkeit der OP zu reduzieren, vielleicht geht gehen oder leichtes joggen, viel mehr macht keinen Sinn. Kontaktsportarten wie Fußball darfste in der Regel 1/2 Jahr und länger sein lassen. Radfahren auf eigene Gefahr so wie es dir irgendwann geht, ich hab mich nach zwei Wochen auf die Rolle getraut und heulend abgebrochen und mich nach der Metallentfernung wieder heimlich rangetraut, durchs Gelände hoppsen entsprechend später, die Docs geben da eh viel später erst frei. Oder biste Profi wie Ciolek von Milram, der nach dem Sturz vom Februar dann Ende April bei Rund um Köln mit der Hakenplatte wieder aufm Renner saß, die haben eine ganz andere Rundumbetreuung.

Schulter braucht so oder so Zeit und gib ihr und dir die Zeit.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. November 2010)

stax schrieb:


> @Joachim
> Hattest Du Rockwood V?
> Waren alle Bänder hin?
> 
> ...



Tossy3 / Rockwood5

Sprich alles durch.

Direkt nach der OP konnte geführt wieder alles bewegen natürlich unter Schmerzen, aber es ging. Sprich mir wurde alles wieder zusammengeflickt.

Nach Entfernung der Platte hatte ich dann auch keine Schmerzen mehr. Hab nach der OP auch nicht direkt danach keine Schmerzmittel mehr genommen und konnte auch endlich wieder etwas länger durchschlafen.

Einen neuen Hochstand konnte ich bisher nicht wieder feststellen.

Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass der Doc das alles von vornherein etwas straffer zusammengebastelt hat, als es vorher war. Habe öfter das Gefühl, dass die reparierte Schulter straffer und fester ist als die andere.

Hab da aber auch von Anfang an keinen Hehl draus gemacht. Erste Frage nach der Diagnose, ob ich in 2,5 Monaten Megavalanche mitfahren kann. Meine er nein. Zweite Frage, ob ich das nächstes Jahr kann? Antwort: Wenn ich das ordentlich verheilen lasse und keine Mist baue auf jeden Fall. 

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. November 2010)

Delivery schrieb:


> hmm hört sich ja nicht so gut an, ma gucken was arzt meint wegen meinen plänen ab 3.1 dann wieder arbeiten zu gehn ich sag mal so ich bin angegestellt als kundendienstler da es net zwingend erforderlich schwer zu heben wie auf der baustelle , muss mit dem arzt dann ma besprechen,wie schauts eigentlich mit sport aus nach der op, also mit der platte drinne? radfahren hab ich ja schon gelsen geht einigermaßen aber ich spiel nebenbei auch noch fussball is warscheins auch net so gut mit der platte dann oder?



Wenn du Angestellt bist, dann lass es ausheilen. Die Schmerzen und der Nerv beginnen mit der Platte erst nochmal richtig. Vor der OP hatte auch ich bei nichtbewegen des Armes keine Schmerzen ...

Und Sport ist schwierig. Ich war ein wenig joggen, aber nur auf glatten Wegen. Allein schon die schnelle Abstützbewegung bei einem Sturz reicht, um die Bänder wieder zu zerreissen. Du musst dich nicht mal abstützen.

Schwimmen kannst du aber, soweit es geht.

Hab das auch durch mit dem Doc und meinem Physio der ein Rugbyteam betreut.

Sei froh, dass gerade kein Sommer ist.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Delivery (19. November 2010)

dann scheint die fussball saison für mich gelaufn zu sein , naja , danke schonmal für eure antworten ich warte jetzt einfach ma den dienstag voruntersuchung un so und werd dann nochmal berichten ......


----------



## Radwegverneiner (19. November 2010)

Also als Tipp kann ich nur sagen -  ausheilen lassen und die Platte nicht zu schnell wieder entfernen lassen. Bei mir kam die Platte bereits nach 6 Wochen wieder raus. Hab mich auch gut dabei gefühlt, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon schmerzfrei war und mich das Ding in der Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt hat. Jetzt sieht es aber so aus, dass mein Schlüsselbein schon wieder nach oben wandert. Ich befürchte, dass eine weitere OP folgen wird. 
Wie so ne Hakenplatte aussieht, kannst du dir bei meinen Bildern anschauen.
Gruß und gute Besserung!
Carsten


----------



## stax (19. November 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> Also als Tipp kann ich nur sagen - ausheilen lassen und die Platte nicht zu schnell wieder entfernen lassen. Bei mir kam die Platte bereits nach 6 Wochen wieder raus. Hab mich auch gut dabei gefühlt, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon schmerzfrei war und mich das Ding in der Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt hat. Jetzt sieht es aber so aus, dass mein Schlüsselbein schon wieder nach oben wandert. Ich befürchte, dass eine weitere OP folgen wird.
> Wie so ne Hakenplatte aussieht, kannst du dir bei meinen Bildern anschauen.
> Gruß und gute Besserung!
> Carsten


 
Die Tossy-Skala ist nicht so fein unterteilt wie Rockwood.
Solltest Du Tossy 3 gehabt haben in der schlimmeren Version Rockwood 5 entsprechend, dann sind 6 Wochen sehr kurz.
Also meine Platte bleibt wie gesagt fast 1/2 Jahr drin. Womit überhaupt nicht gesagt ist, was anschließend passieren wird. Ich meine mit Hochstand und wieviel oder nicht.

Also "leichter" Hochstand (was ist das? 3-5 mm?) scheint durchaus üblich zu sein.
Da macht man dann nichts mehr. Hab ich gelesen.
Wenn angeblich die Amis noch nicht mal mehr Rockwood 5 therapieren außer "konservativ", naja. Mir hatte man das auch als Option genannt. Muß man, oder? Jedenfalls hatte ich überhaupt nicht gezögert: OP muß sein.
Das gute Ende steht noch aus ;-)
Gruß
stax


----------



## Radwegverneiner (22. November 2010)

stax schrieb:


> Die Tossy-Skala ist nicht so fein unterteilt wie Rockwood.
> Solltest Du Tossy 3 gehabt haben in der schlimmeren Version Rockwood 5 entsprechend, dann sind 6 Wochen sehr kurz.
> Also meine Platte bleibt wie gesagt fast 1/2 Jahr drin. Womit überhaupt nicht gesagt ist, was anschließend passieren wird. Ich meine mit Hochstand und wieviel oder nicht.


 
Es war in der Tat Rockwood 5. Und der Hochstand ist mittlerweile wieder so, dass es aussieht wie vor der OP. 
Aber ich kann soweit fast alles machen. Von daher sehe ich das nicht ganz so tragisch. Sieht halt bissl komisch aus.

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Hobb (23. November 2010)

moin,
am 18.04. durfte ich im RTW mitfahren. OP mit Hakenplatte 10 Tage später. ME Ende Juli mit kleinen Komplikationen. Ab Mitte September (also 5 Monate nach dem Unfall) Wiedereingliederung.

Seit Mitte/Ende August wieder auf dem Rad. Die Touren der letzten Wochen waren ohne Schmerzen in der Schulter, lediglich beide Handgelenke müssen sich noch wieder an den Lenker gewöhnen.

Kein Hochstand, keine Schmerzen.

Lange hat es gedauert, mir manchmal zu lang, und Phasenweise sind die Fortschritte echt marginal gewesen. Aber es hat geklappt.

Wichtig ist auch der Satz, der hier in älteren Beiträgen zu lesen ist: *Laßt Euch nicht verrückt machen*.

Bleibt munter!
ralf


----------



## Delivery (28. November 2010)

so endlich wieder daheim..................mittwoch war op seitdem gilchrist oder wie das heißt^^zur folge üble nacken schmerzen,die ersten 2 tage hat ich kaum gefühl im arm da mir über einen halsplexus regelmäßig schmerzmittel reingepumpt wurden von daher tat die schulter auch nicht weh war trotzdem komisch so gar kein gefühl in den finger zu haben^^kg ging dann freitags los,also selbstständig aus der schulter den arm heben fällt verdamt schwer irgendwie noch keine kraft,heute bin ich entlassen worden morgen gehts zur nachbehandlung un kg die woche weiter machen............mitte februar kommts se wieder raus, bin ma auf den ausgang gespannt, der fussballer thurk aus augsburg hat sich dieases wochenende das selbe geholt................gruß julian


----------



## Hobb (1. Dezember 2010)

moin,
den Gilchrist brauchst Du eigentlich nicht permanent. 

KG beginnt ja mit Pendeln, das sollteste auch mehrmals täglich machen.


----------



## Res-q (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich schreib mal zur aufmunterung meine Story zu Rockwood V

Ich wurde 2 Wochen nach meinem Unfall operiert, da ich noch schöne Schürfwunden auf der Schulter hatte.
Bin dann glaub ich 5 Tage im Krankenhaus geblieben, wo 2 Tage nach der OP mit Krankengymnastik angefangen wurde (nur pasives durchbewegen der Schulter)

Als ich ausm Krankenhaus raus war gings 3 mal die Woche mit physio weiter - 6 Wochen pasiv. In der Zeit hab ich auch Tag und Nacht den Gilchrist getragen (Ab und an mal ausgezogen)

Nach den 6 Wochen kahm der K-Draht raus. Wurde morgens gemacht Abends bin ich auf eigenen Wunsch nach hause gegangen. Dann hab ich noch 2 Wochen den Gilchrist getragen und in der Physio angefangen Muskeln aufzubauen.

9 Wochen Nach der ersten Op saß ich glaub ich das erste mal wieder aufm Rad und bin lockere Trails gefahren.
nach 12 Wochen hab ich wieder angefangen Downhill zu fahren. Mit Bikepark besuch und allem was dazugehört.

Jetzt is der Crash etwa 5 Monate her, seit letzter Woche geh ich nich mehr zu Physio und fahr wieder voll aktiv. Schlüsselbein ist zwar wieder leicht hochgekommen aber ich kann ohne Einschränkungen alles machen, ich merk zwar manchmal dass da was war, aber laut den Docs ist das auch etwa bis 1Jahr nach dem Unfall normal.

Ich denk ich hatte glück dass ich direkt an den richtigen Arzt geraten bin und ne gute physion therapie bekommen hab.


Aber Kopf hoch leute!


----------



## Radwegverneiner (10. Dezember 2010)

Update meiner To(ss)y-Story: Gestern Besuch beim Chirurg, nachdem die Hausärztin die Beule auf der Schulter bedenklich fand, die da fast 3 Monate nach Entfernung der Hakenplatte zu sehen ist. Chirurg (auch Mountainbiker) offenbarte mir, dass von den 4 Bändern, die normalerweise das Gelenk zusammenhalten, nur noch eines dran ist. Dieses ist logischerweise total überdehnt. Da ich aber Null Beschwerden oder Einschränkungen habe, ist eine erneute OP nicht zwingend notwendig. Angeraten hat er sie trotzdem, da sehr wahrscheinlich Folgeschäden durch die Fehlstellung im Gelenk entstehen werden. Wann ich das machen lasse, kann ich aber entscheiden. Ach so - und als Tipp hat er mir noch mitgegeben: Die Belastung beim Biken könnte ich durch etwas höheren Vorbau verringern. Das fand ich mal richtig fachkundig!

Gruß an Alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

moin,
darf ich da mal nachfragen ob Du das spürst, das die Bänder "ab"? sind, also mal abgesehen vom Hochstand.

Bei mir kommt sporadisch so ein Zwicken im Schulterblatt. 

Ansonsten bin ich mit "meiner Baustelle" recht zufrieden.

Bleibt munter
ralf


----------



## Radwegverneiner (16. Dezember 2010)

@Hobb: Natürlich nicht so direkt, dass ich sagen könnte - es fehlen exakt 3 Bänder. Aber ein komisches Ziehen ist da schon manchmal. Es sind aber keine Schmerzen und deshalb schenke ich dem momentan nicht so viel Beachtung. 
Da als Trainingsgeräte derzeit die Ski genutzt werden, kann ich berichten, dass ich nicht mal da eine Einschränkung in der Belastbarkeit der Schulter bemerke. 

Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge


----------



## Stan_Ef (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir machen sich die fehlenden Bänder dadurch bemerkbar, dass ich öfters das Gefühl habe, jemand hat seine Hand auf meine Schluter gelegt und drückt leicht zu.


----------



## wüdahund (16. Dezember 2010)

@radwegverneiner: sieht man nicht so selten, heust korrekturverlust u ist das was man als Chirurg nicht will u warum die Meinung zur op auseinandergehn: erst operiert man u dann sieht's nach Entfernung des osteosynthesematerials erst wieder so aus wie zuvor. Eigentlich sollen die gerissenen Bänder vernarben. Wir rekonstruieren die Bänder und sichern mit einem zusätzlichen Draht. Aber da gibt es zig Verfahren und viele Meinungen....
Vg sebastian


----------



## Radwegverneiner (17. Dezember 2010)

@wüdahund: Wenn ich die OP noch mal lassen mache, dann glaube ich, soll es auch so aussehen, dass die Bänder durch Plastiken ersetzt werden und die Korrektur der Fehlstellung mit Drähten erfolgen soll. 
Aber wie gesagt - momentan hab ich´s nicht so eilig.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Hobb (19. Dezember 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> @Hobb: Natürlich nicht so direkt, dass ich sagen könnte - es fehlen exakt 3 Bänder. Aber ein komisches Ziehen ist da schon manchmal. [...]Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge


moin und

ja gut. Wahrscheinlich mache ich mir über das bischen Zwicken und Zwacken nur zu viel Gedanken.

Danke!


----------



## stax (3. Januar 2011)

wüdahund schrieb:


> @radwegverneiner: sieht man nicht so selten, heust korrekturverlust u ist das was man als Chirurg nicht will u warum die Meinung zur op auseinandergehn: erst operiert man u dann sieht's nach Entfernung des osteosynthesematerials erst wieder so aus wie zuvor. Eigentlich sollen die gerissenen Bänder vernarben. Wir rekonstruieren die Bänder und sichern mit einem zusätzlichen Draht. Aber da gibt es zig Verfahren und viele Meinungen....
> Vg sebastian



Du bist Chirurg? Prima. Da hätte ich mal ne Frage...

Was ist mit den Bändern, wenn bei Rockwood 5 erst nach 10 Tagen operiert wird?
Was ist mit den Bändern, wenn die 1. OP mit Kirschnerdraht und Zirkelage daneben geht und nach weiteren 10 Tagen nachgebessert wird? In dem Fall: raus mit dem Draht und rein mit der Hakenplatte. 
Der 2. Operateur hat keine Bänder rekonstruiert. Aber irgendwas mit Faszien angestellt; gedoppelt...???
Ich weiß es nicht, vermute aber, es waren Faszien vom vorderen Deltamuskel?
Und nun, nach 1 halben Jahr (!!!) kommt am nächsten Montag die Platte raus.
Was glaubst Du, wird da passieren? Mit meiner Clavicula? Ich: 64 Jahre, Mann, fit, trainiere leicht im Gym, keine Rotation, bis 90°, ...
Huch, ich bin jetzt schon ganz heiß, aus der Narkose aufzutauchen und an meine Schulter zu packen.
Aber das ganze Werk ist ja durchaus in den darauf folgenden Wochen "instabil" / "gefährdet" ???
Sag bitte was dazu!
Mit Dank & Grüßen
stax


----------



## stax (3. Januar 2011)

Delivery schrieb:


> so endlich wieder daheim..................mittwoch war op seitdem gilchrist oder wie das heißt^^zur folge üble nacken schmerzen,die ersten 2 tage hat ich kaum gefühl im arm da mir über einen halsplexus regelmäßig schmerzmittel reingepumpt wurden von daher tat die schulter auch nicht weh war trotzdem komisch so gar kein gefühl in den finger zu haben^^kg ging dann freitags los,also selbstständig aus der schulter den arm heben fällt verdamt schwer irgendwie noch keine kraft,heute bin ich entlassen worden morgen gehts zur nachbehandlung un kg die woche weiter machen............mitte februar kommts se wieder raus, bin ma auf den ausgang gespannt, der fussballer thurk aus augsburg hat sich dieases wochenende das selbe geholt................gruß julian



Magst Du berichten, wie es Dir jetzt geht?
Wäre interessant zu wissen.
Grüße
stax


----------



## tossist (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich während meiner Verletzungszeit einiges aus diesem Forum gelernt habe, möchte ich auch mal meine Geschichte kurz posten.

Im Juni 2010 hat´s mich mächtig hingehauen. Es ging über den Lenker und dann direkt auf die Schulter. Nach Bergung aus´m Wald gings mt Tatütata ins KH. Nach langwierigen Untersuchungen und Einholung von mehreren Meinungen wurde die Rockwood-IV Verletzung operativ behandelt. Das ganze geschah mit einem FIBREWIRE-Banding. Außerdem musste ein Muskelriss genäht und eine Gelekkapsel entfernt werden. Drei Tage nach der OP gings nach Hause und sofort mit KG los. Nach 6 Wochen habe ich dann mit schwimmen und leichtem Radfahren angefangen. Die Schulter fing an Problemlos zu werden. Sie war schon wieder voll beweglich und ca. 80% belastbar.
Nach 8 Wochen bin ich dann beim Laufen gestolpert und habe mich über die gerade verheilte Schulter abgerollt. Ergebnis war, daß das Schlüsselbein wieder hochstand. Diagnose war wieder mindestens Rockwood 3. Schei.....
Nachdem ich versucht habe das ganze konservativ zu behandeln, die beschwerden aber immer schlimmer wurden, habe ich mir einen Termin in der Schultersprechstunde vom Henriettenstift in Hannover geben lassen. Die dort tätigen Chirurgen haben mich dann im Oktober 2010 mit dem Craft-Rope-Verfahren operiert. Dabei wird die Gracillissehne aus dem Bein entnommen und als Bandplastik zwischen Schlüsselbein und Rabenschnalbelfortsatz "eingebaut". Auch hier gings 3 Tage noch der OP wieder heim. Die KG-Beandlung gestaltete sich diesmal etwas anders, es gab aber einen sehr genauen Nachbehandlungsplan für die Physio (gibts als Download auf der HP des Krankenhauses). Die OP ist nun 3 Monate her und laut Nachbehandlungsplan darf die Schulter wieder voll belastet werden. Im Moment befinde ich mich in der Muskelaufbauphase (Schwimmen....). Auf´m Bike habe ich auch schon mal wider gesessen. Richtiges Mountainbiken fällt aber noch für ungefähr 3 Monate aus (Anweisung vom operierenden Arzt).

Mein Fazit bei der Verletzung ist sie auf jeden Fall operativ behandeln zu lassen. Die Einschränkungen und evtl. Spätfolgen einer Schultergelenkinstabilität wären mir persönlich zu groß.

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Genesung und trotzdem Kette immer schön rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stax (24. Januar 2011)

Servus masterkopf7,
Tossy 1 wird üblicherweise konservativ, also ohne OP behandelt.
Es heißt aber nicht, Nichts tun. 
Z.B. auf der kaputten Schulter schlafen, führt direkt zu einer 
Belastung des kaputten AC-Gelenks und möglicherweise zu den arthritischen Zuständen.
Wenn also das Schlüsselbein am Acromium scheuert.
Damit ist nicht zu spaßen.

Du solltest aber unter Fachleute geraten.
Schau eventuell mal hier:
http://www.softrock.de/forum/thw/index.php
und dann Schulter bzw. Schulter Teil 2
Viel Glück!


----------



## Delivery (28. Februar 2011)

so mein ausgang mit der verletzung ist eiegntlich denke ich ganz gut verlaufen vor 2 wochen kam die hakenplatte raus , seitdem bin ich krank geschrieben bekomm heute die fäden gezogen,ich sag ma schluter is immer noch nicht 100 prozent auf der verletzten schulter legen geht eigentlich gar net , nachts schmerzt se immer noch en bissel , naja ma gucken was mein arzt heute sagt , bin nur bis heute krank geschrieben hät nix dagegen wieder arbeiten zu gehen. in der zeit wo die hakenplatte drin war es schon komisch anfangs mei kalten temperaturen hab ich gedacht mir fällt die schulter gleich ab vor schmerzen aber das legte sich immer mehr mit der zeit an tagen an denen ich viel mit der schulter gearbeitet hab ( bin handwerker) hab ich es auch abends auch gemerkt , naja hab geguckt das ich immer en azubi dabei hab für arbeiten über kopf oder einfach schwere sachen tragen, wie gesagt ich bin froh das ich die OP gemacht habe und würde sie jedem weiter empfelen.

gruß


----------



## stax (28. Februar 2011)

Delivery schrieb:


> so mein ausgang mit der verletzung ist eiegntlich denke ich ganz gut verlaufen vor 2 wochen kam die hakenplatte raus ...



Was sagt denn das Röntgenbild?
Wie sitzt das Schlüsselbein jetzt? Bündig? Oder steht es etwas hoch? Wie hoch?
Hat sich die Lage vom Schlüsselbein in den Tagen nach Entfernung der Hakenplatte verändert?


----------



## OldSchoolMen (8. März 2011)

hi folks,

hatte im sommer 2006 nach einem bösen abflug einen tossy 3 in der linken schulter. 
hab damals viel in foren gelesen und war ganz schön verunsichert bzgl op oder "nicht op".
hab mich damals operieren lassen und bin mittlerweile absolut überzeugt, das es die richtige entscheidung war. habe null probleme mit der schulter und kann auch gut "überkopf" bewegungen ausführen (gehe viel klettern, bergsteigen, etc.).
die narbe sieht man fast überhaupt nicht mehr (find ich fast schon ein wenig schade  und das schlüsselbein ist auch nach 5 jahren noch das wo es hingehört (null hochstand)

gruss an alles tossy's

lasst die schulter nicht hängen 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stax (9. März 2011)

Perfekt. So soll es sein.
Warum ist es oft nicht so?

Warst Du bei einem "speziellen" Spezialisten oder ganz normal im Krankenhaus xy?
Gruß
stax


----------



## OldSchoolMen (9. März 2011)

stax schrieb:


> Perfekt. So soll es sein.
> Warum ist es oft nicht so?
> 
> Warst Du bei einem "speziellen" Spezialisten oder ganz normal im Krankenhaus xy?
> ...



War in einem "normalem" Krankenhaus (Rot-Kreuz Krankenhaus Kassel). Die haben allerdings eine gute Unfallchirugie (Rettungshubschrauber ist dort auch stationiert) und einen fähigen, erfahrenen Unfallchirugen. Hatte schon beim Vorgespräch viel Vertrauen in den Mann (sowas kommt bei mir eher selten vor).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (16. März 2011)

seit heute auch nen tossy...2 oder 2,5 tossy erfahre morgen op sies operieren wollen und hol man dann noch ne zweite meinung ein...scheiß tag...nach dem ersten sprung ins kh


----------



## yssotIII (17. März 2011)

Bin seit letzter woche auch eine von euch:TossyIII.
Ich habe mich, trotz der empfehlungen für eine op, gegen die operative lösung entschieden. Denn in den USA werden gelenksprengungen konservativ mit tape versorgt. Leider haben die ärzte in deutschland meistens keine erfahrung damit... Wisst ihr vielleicht mehr oder habt ihr sogar einen experten an der hand


----------



## ketis (17. März 2011)

nur tossy 2 bei mir, keine op 
trotzdem erstmal längere zeit kein biken


----------



## stax (17. März 2011)

yssotIII schrieb:


> Bin seit letzter woche auch eine von euch:TossyIII.
> Ich habe mich, trotz der empfehlungen für eine op, gegen die operative lösung entschieden. Denn in den USA werden gelenksprengungen konservativ mit tape versorgt. Leider haben die ärzte in deutschland meistens keine erfahrung damit... Wisst ihr vielleicht mehr oder habt ihr sogar einen experten an der hand



Die Tossy-Einteilung ist leider nicht ganz so fein wie Rockwood.

Die Behauptung, in USA werde nicht operiert, geistert durch das Web.
Eine Rockwood 4, 5 oder 6 nicht zu operieren, wäre grobe Pflichtverletzung!
Und: Wenn ein Hockeyspieler zusammengetapt wird und spielt, dann ist das sein Berufsrisiko. Was aus dem später mal wird, steht nicht im Web.

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle auf unser dt. System verlassen.
Schau auch mal hierhin: http://www.softrock.de/forum/thw/board.php?boardid=46&time=
Vielleicht findest Du das was Passendes.
Gruß
stax


----------



## yssotIII (17. März 2011)

Vielen dank für die info und den link! ich habe noch mal auf die diaknose geschaut und da steht tossyIII, rockwood III. Ich bin einfach ganz schön am straucheln, da die ärzte auch so viele risiken der op aufgezählt haben...ich hoffe mal mein gefühl sagt mir das richtige


----------



## stax (20. März 2011)

yssotIII schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die info und den link! ich habe noch mal auf die diaknose geschaut und da steht tossyIII, rockwood III. Ich bin einfach ganz schön am straucheln, da die ärzte auch so viele risiken der op aufgezählt haben...ich hoffe mal mein gefühl sagt mir das richtige



Schau auch mal bei YouTube. Da gibt es interessante Infos (aus USA).
Deine Verletzung sollte wahrscheinlich auch konservativ behandelt werden.
Was die Amis z.B. mit Tapes machen, ist irgendwie verblüffend und, ja, "überzeugend".
Dein Tossy III mit 3 Tapes kreuz und quer auf der Schulter!
Ich würde da wahrscheinlich NICHT operieren lassen.
Mein Rockwood 5 war was anderes. Sowas muß operiert werden.
Gruß & gute Wünsche!
Viel Glück
stax


----------



## Hitzi (29. März 2011)

FÜr die Norddeutschen kann ich in Sachen Schulter gerne das Annastift in Hannover Kleefeld empfehlen...... habe dort bei Rockwood V gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## stax (29. März 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> FÜr die Norddeutschen kann ich in Sachen Schulter gerne das Annastift in Hannover Kleefeld empfehlen...... habe dort bei Rockwood V gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Erzähl...
Mit welcher Technik?
Mit welchem Erfolg?

Grüße
Stax


----------



## Hitzi (6. April 2011)

Ich habe Titanelemente mit einem Schlaufensystem in der Schulter eingebaut bekommen..... bleiben auch drin. Wie die Technik heißt?????? Dr. Smth hat eingebaut 
Schnitt über das Schulterdach und dann die Elemente rein und im Knochen verschraubt.
Hatte mir zusätzlich das Schlüsselbein abgerissen.... 
Bewegungsschmerzen merke ich fast überhaupt nicht mehr und kann auch wieder gut rotieren 
Es fehlt noch etwas Kraft aber da war ich leider zu schlampig in Bezug auf Training.... Habe mit dem Nachwuchs zu kämpfen gehabt, kämpfe immer noch und es war keine zeit....

Sturz war 08/09 und jetzt gibt es Wochen ohne schmerzen.... aber mit Wetterfühligkeit.... ich merke wenns bald regnet


----------



## stax (6. April 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Sturz war 08/09 und jetzt gibt es Wochen ohne schmerzen.... aber mit Wetterfühligkeit.... ich merke wenns bald regnet



Ja, es ist gut so, oder?
Nicht ganz gut. Aber wo steht geschrieben, daß, wenn man vom Rad fällt und sich die Knochen bricht, anschließend der Neugeborene aufersteht?
Blöd nur, daß auch viele Ärzte sowas versprechen.
Ich wünsche Dir erträgliches Wetterfühlen.
Mach's gut
stax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. April 2011)

Sowas hab ich bei meiner Tossy auch gehabt, nennt sich TightRope und die Wetterfühligkeit hab ich auch...merke aber eher, wenn's kalt wird


----------



## Hitzi (7. April 2011)

stax schrieb:


> Ja, es ist gut so, oder?
> Nicht ganz gut. Aber wo steht geschrieben, daß, wenn man vom Rad fällt und sich die Knochen bricht, anschließend der Neugeborene aufersteht?
> Blöd nur, daß auch viele Ärzte sowas versprechen.
> Ich wünsche Dir erträgliches Wetterfühlen.
> ...



Der "Vogel" war sowieso schon unterwegs und der geplante und gebucht Urlaub im Eimer 
Reiserückrtittsversicherung ist das Zauberwort - 100 % Cash back! 
Am WE wird das Wetter gut......


----------



## Cadillacs (17. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungens, habe mich am Samstag in Witten beim Downhillfahren auf die Nase gepackt, mir hat es bei nem Sprung das Hinterrad hochgehauen, aufgekommen bin ich auf dem Vorderrad, über den Lenker auf die Schulter, das übliche! Fahre noch nicht lange, um genau zu sein saß ich das zweite mal auf meinem Bike wie eine Kollege sagte "Downhill ist eine sehr direkte Sportart bei der man direkt Antwort auf Fehler kriegt" .. naja Übermut tut selten gut, dass weiß ich jetzt und werde demnächst vorsichtger fahren! Der Sommer ist im Arsch und die Saison wohl auch.Das nächste mal hör ich auf mein Kollegen der schon mehr Erfarhung hat, aber hey denke ich, wenigstens bin ich jetzt im Club der Tossys  

Habe jedenfalls eine Tossy 3! Habe viel gelesene und war der Meinung es nicht Operative behandeln zu lassen da in der NHL und NFL die Pros in den Verträgen unterschreiben müssen eine Tossy 3 nicht zu Opieren, da wird allerdings nur daran gedacht die Jungs schnell auf`s Feld zu schicken damit sie spielen und es wird weniger Langfristig gedacht, den wenn die nicht mehr spielen kann dem Verein egal sein ob die Schulter im Arsch ist oder nicht.
Jedenfalls ist der Vorteil "keiner Op" der das man schneller einsatzfähig ist, Nachteil allerdings ist die Steilstellung des Schlüsselbeins, wobei wir ja wohl nich so Eitel sind oder!?zudem kommt noch, und das ist der beste Grund für eine Op ( wenn man nich schon 50 ist ) das man viel schneller Arthotische veränderung der Schulter bekommt, spricht, wenn man Pech hat man mit 40 ne Komplett geschrederte Schulter! 
Ich habe mich heute mit einem sehr versierten Physio und ManuallTherapeuten unterhalten der mir sagte, dass er es in meinem Alter ( 25 ) operieren lassen würde um Langzeitschäden entgegen zu wirken ( Arthrose ) , man hat dadurch ein paar Wochen verzögerte Heilung durch die Op die ein zurückwirft, aber im Endeffekt ist die Schulter Stabiler und nicht so Anfällig für Verschleiß auch wenn es keine 100% Gewährleistung gibt das die Klammer etc dauerhaft halten...trotzdem bin ich jetzt doch der Ansicht es in einem Jungen alter vieleicht doch operieren zu lassen vorallem wenn man heiß auf den Sport ist und Ihn noch lange Jahre ausüben möchte! Habe am Montag einen Termin beim Schulterspezi , die Meinung hör ich mir noch an und dann schauen wir weiter...werde mal Berichten wie es war.Habe im mom auch so ein  Tape wie bei den Jungs in den Bildern oben. Wichtig ist nicht Wochenlang mit der Op zu warten da die Sehnen vernarben und der Erfolg der Op dann noch fraglicher ist.

PS: Mein Vorteil ist das ich selber Physiotherapeut bin und mich von daher selber gut therapieren kann mit speziellen Übungen ohne viel von A nach B zu laufen und mich um Rezeptsalat zu kümmern!

Beschissen jetzt zugucken zu müssen wo die Saison gerade Anfängt , aber wie heißt es so "*******" : Nur die Harten kommen in Garten!

Also Kopf hoch an alle die son Müll mitmachen. ET GEHT WEITER!

ICH BREMSE FÜR NIX!


----------



## virurs (31. Mai 2011)

hallo allerseits

unglaublich, wieviele "Tossy's" es hier drin gibt. 

ich habe mich am cape epic hingelegt und mir nen rockwood 4 (ist glaubs etwa tossy 3-4) zugezogen. rennarzt und 2 spezialisten in südafrika meinten, das werde nicht operiert. zuhause in zürich waren die ärzte aber ganz anderer meinung. da ich keine lust habe, mein leben lang reibende knochen in der schulter zu haben, wurde das ding 2 wochen nach dem crash mit ner tightrope repariert.  das ist jetzt 1 12 monate her und ich kann den arm fast wieder vollständig bewegen. gewisse bewegungen über der horizontalen sowie die aussenrotation des armes sind noch ein wenig eingeschränkt, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass das bald geht. biken ist noch nicht bis anfang juli 

wie die langfristige perspektive aussieht, weiss leider keiner  bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich es die nächsten jahre damit krachen lassen kann.


----------



## stax (31. Mai 2011)

Die Prognose ist gut, das Ergebnis individuell sehr unterschiedlich.
Der Ehrgeiz liegt übrigens nicht darin, möglichst schnell und heroisch wieder aufs Rad zu steigen, sondern das AC-Gelenk und die demolierten Bänder ausheilen zu lassen!
Das dauert und kann nicht durch "Übungen" beschleunigt werden.
PT wird in Grenzen gemacht, um ein vollständiges Einsteifen der Schulter zu vermeiden. Die vorgegebenen Grenzen sind streng einzuhalten!

Schau auch mal hier:

http://www.softrock.de/forum/thw/board.php?boardid=46&time=


Mach's gut!
stax


----------



## carver007 (24. Juni 2011)

ich bekomme meine im jannuar eingebaut hakenplatte nächte woche raus.
nun hat man mir angeboten das ganz mit oder ohne vollnarkose zumachen. 

hat es hier schon jemand ohne vollnarkose machen lassen und kann berichten?


----------



## stax (24. Juni 2011)

Ist eine feine Sache.
Wenn sie das mit dem "winni" oder so machen, also der Nervenbetäubung mit dem Katheder am Hals.
Du würdest aber trotzdem ein Schlafmittel bekommen und hättest das Erlebnis wie bei Narkose.
Nur ist die körperliche Belastung geringer und der Schmerzkatheder wirkt anschließend ebenfalls sehr gut.

Bei mir hatte das nur ungefähr hingehauen. Deswegen kam abends der Katheder wieder raus.
Es ist wohl so, daß der richtige Nerv richtig getroffen werden muß.
Aber gute Leute kriegen das hin.

Gruß
stax


----------



## CaptainPsycho (25. Juni 2011)

Hatt beim Ausbauend er Hakenplatte nur eine leichte Vollnarkose bekommen. Danach habe ich keine Schmerzmittel mehr genommen. 

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## bettseeker (26. Juni 2011)

die tuussiis haben es gut, die wissen wenigstens wie man hinfällt ohne sich direkt den hals zu brechen. die sind halt nicht so hart. außerdem hören sie viel öfter in sich rein und achten auf ihre innere stimme.


ach, kennt jemand zufällig astrid benöhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tirolerhansi (28. Juni 2011)

Servus, echt schlimm hier. Da tut ja noch mehr weh.
Kurz zu mir, 20. April hat mich einer mit dem Auto vom Radl gefahren, Schuldfrage geklärt, ich war nur zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.
Diagnose: Schulterluxation, Prellung, Rockwood 3.
Keine Op. Schmerzmittel, Physio, Spritzen usw.
Nach sechs Wochen wieder in die Arbeit, nach zwei Tagen am durchdrehen, komplette Schulter hat sich entzündet, Muskelverspannungen im Rücken, welche dann auch entzündet waren, konnte mich kaum noch bewegen, da hat sogar das Atmen weh getan.
Das Ergebnis: morgen werde ich operiert, in der Schulter hat sich was quergestellt, jetzt gehen die Bänder und Sehnen nicht mehr die angestammten Wege, entzünden sich unter Belastung sofort. 
Ist nicht zu spaßen mit der Schulter.
Grüße
Hansi


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Der "Vogel" war sowieso schon unterwegs und der geplante und gebucht Urlaub im Eimer
> Reiserückrtittsversicherung ist das Zauberwort - 100 % Cash back!
> Am WE wird das Wetter gut......



Ach Hitzi,
dich hier wieder zu treffen lindert im Moment etwas den Schmerz 
Kann das Thema hier jetzt auch abonnieren 
Tossy 3 Rockwood 5, einer sagt OP, der andere sagt das Gegenteil.
Ich werde jetzt mal alles hier lesen und dann muss ich mich mal entscheiden.


----------



## stax (17. August 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ach Hitzi,
> dich hier wieder zu treffen lindert im Moment etwas den Schmerz
> Kann das Thema hier jetzt auch abonnieren
> Tossy 3 Rockwood 5, einer sagt OP, der andere sagt das Gegenteil.
> Ich werde jetzt mal alles hier lesen und dann muss ich mich mal entscheiden.



Lies auch mal hier:

http://www.softrock.de/forum/thw/board.php?boardid=46

Hilft Dir vielleicht...
Nach meiner Ansicht gibt es bei Rockwood V keine Option zur OP.
Es dreht sich aber darum, wie?
Nach welcher Methode?
Und vor allem, wo?
Wer macht das?
Es sollte jemand sein, der das KANN.

Gruß
stax


----------



## bergroff (17. August 2011)

.....Es stimmt, da bleibt keine Wahl und 





stax schrieb:


> Es sollte jemand sein, der das KANN.
> 
> Es heißt hier im Forum, daß in Hannover ganz gute Leute sind, guck mal durch. Ansonsten kann ich dir in Südsüdniedersachsen hinterm Deister Dr. Fieseler www.zoc-hann-muenden.de in Hann Münden wärmstens empfehlen, macht auch je nach dem ambulant und ist ein sehr guter Diagnostiker und Operateur und sieht auch, was andere übersehen, z.B. Labrumschaden etc.. Bei mir war es nicht anders und ist jetzt wieder (fast) gut.
> 
> Dann viel Glück und Gute Besserung!


----------



## schazmann (17. August 2011)

Ich will mich dem T3 Club vorstellen.

Im Mai habe ich mein erstes fully gekauft, 2 wochen danach machts boing und ich fliege ueber den lenker.  Tossy 3.  Habs gefilmt.  (sorry for the music).
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWY5FN6Joac"]Acromioclavicular - do not treat it frog-stylee      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hab die Meinung von allen Aertzten, Physios, usw. bekommen das ich es mir nicht operieren lassen soll.  Nach 6/7 Wochen habe ich ein paar uebungen fuer die Muskulatur bekommen.  Jetzt geht's wieder mit der Mobilitaet und Kraft, deshalb bin ich gestern wieder vorsichtig aufs rad und hab ne laengere runde gedreht.  Geht so, aber vorm sturzen habe ich noch ein wenig Angst.

Ist doch nicht so selten, eh.  Gibt schlimmeres.

Cheer, Bal.


----------



## stax (17. August 2011)

Leider ist es so, daß es für ACG-Sprengung 2 unterschiedliche Skalen der Bewertung gibt:
Rockwood und Tossy.

Rockwood geht von 1-6 und Tossy von 1-3.
Tossy 3 ist in Rockwood viel genauer aufgeteilt.
Man weiß daher nicht genau, was Tossy 3 nun eigentlich für ein Schadbild ist nach der Rockwood-Skala. 

Dazu Wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schultereckgelenksverrenkung

Man kann akso bei Tossy 3 gar nichts genaues sagen zur notwendigen Therapie, wenn man das Schadbild nicht genauer beschreibt.
Sollte es Tossy 5 entsprechen, dann besteht die ziemlich einhellige Meinung: sowas muß operiert werden.

Also Leute, laßt euch nicht von sehr unterschiedlichen Berichten zu Tossy 3 beirren! Sondern fragt zunächst nach, was den das für ein Rockwood-Schaden wäre...

Ja, leider, so ist es.
Grüße
stax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (18. August 2011)

stax schrieb:


> Es sollte jemand sein, der das KANN.
> 
> Es heißt hier im Forum, daß in Hannover ganz gute Leute sind, guck mal durch. Ansonsten kann ich dir in Südsüdniedersachsen hinterm Deister Dr. Fieseler www.zoc-hann-muenden.de in Hann Münden wärmstens empfehlen, macht auch je nach dem ambulant und ist ein sehr guter Diagnostiker und Operateur und sieht auch, was andere übersehen, z.B. Labrumschaden etc.. Bei mir war es nicht anders und ist jetzt wieder (fast) gut.
> 
> Dann viel Glück und Gute Besserung!



Erst mal Danke.

Ja, die Entscheidung ist schon nicht einfach.
Habe mich jetzt aber doch für eine OP in Hannover entschieden. Meine Physiotherapeutin (hatte dieses Jahr schon meine Schulterprellung auf der anderen Seite behandelt ) riet mir aber auch zur OP, gerade wenn man noch weiter MTB fahren will. Und das will ich !


----------



## virurs (19. August 2011)

hallo allerseits
hier als indikation für alle mit-tossy's eine kleine timeline, wie das bei mir aussieht. natürlich ist der heilungsverlauf individuell:
1.4. abflug und rockwood 4
14.4. operation mit tight rope
3 wochen zwangsjackenmässige veste 
3 wochen armschlinge
7.7. erstmals wieder biken, absolut schmerzfrei
14.8. erstes rennen seit dem abflug, 3.3 stunden absolut schmerzfrei
momentan tut die schulter noch etwas weh früh am morgen und rucksacktragen sowie flugakrobatik ist etwas schmerzhaft. alles andere geht tiptop.

am wichtisten scheint mir, von anfang an genau die anweisungen der physio zu befolgen und auch brav die kraft-übungen auszuführen. dann hält das bald wieder tiptop. 

beste grüsse und gute besserung an alle!


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

Ich hab mir nach meiner Physio angwöhnt, die Übungen einfach daheim mit etwas mehr Leistung weiterzumachen, um die Schultern in Form zu halten. Hab mich in Saalbach 3 Jahre nach der OP aus 2m Höhe vom Northshore mit dem Arm abgefangen und außer Muskelkater und -zerrung nichts weiter gehabt *puhhhh*


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. August 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke.
> 
> Ja, die Entscheidung ist schon nicht einfach.
> Habe mich jetzt aber doch für eine OP in Hannover entschieden. Meine Physiotherapeutin (hatte dieses Jahr schon meine Schulterprellung auf der anderen Seite behandelt ) riet mir aber auch zur OP, gerade wenn man noch weiter MTB fahren will. Und das will ich !



Ich habe jetzt auch Termin für OP mit Tight Rope am 5.9.11 
Shit, noch so lange. 
Unfall war am 15.8.11


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

Ich musste auch 10 Tage warten, weil mein ganzer Arm und Schulter aufgeschürft waren und der Doc keine Entzündung ins Gelenk bringen wollte.


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. August 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch Termin für OP mit Tight Rope am 5.9.11
> Shit, noch so lange.
> Unfall war am 15.8.11



bei mir ist alles heile und der Arm wird immer besser, in 2 Wochen dann wieder von 0 anfangen ist blöd.
Die Protektoren an Arm, Bein, Rücken (EVOC) und der Helm hat ne Menge abgefangen, nur die Schulter war ungeschütztem Bodenkontakt ausgesetzt


----------



## Tirolerhansi (25. August 2011)

An alle Tossy und Rockwoods:
Wenn es sich nur um eine OP des ACG handelt und sonst nix gemacht wird dann ist das gar net so schlimm! 
Schlimm wirds erst, wenn in der Schulter noch diverse andere Sachen gemacht werden, wie Diskus entfernen, Schlüsselbein abfräsen usw.
Dann wird die Schulter nämlich zur "never ending Story".
@Downhillfaller: Lieber in 2 Wochen wieder bei null anfangen und ein richtig sitzendes ACG haben einen Schulterschiefstand!! Das packst du schon.
Alles Gute!


----------



## SlickRik (25. August 2011)

da kann ich hansi bis jetzt schon recht geben
die erste woche nach der op is schlimm - aber dann gehts relativ zügig bergauf.
meine op is 9 tage her und ich kann den arm schon wieder leicht bewegen und sachen machen wie: bettdeckeausschütteln, jeans anziehen, schue zubinden...
für mich is fast das schlimmste der schlafentzug, die erste woche ca. 2 stunden pro tag was sich aber auch schnell steigert - hab diese nacht sogar schon 5 stunden geschlafen.

an alle leidensgenossen: gute besserung


----------



## Hobb (1. September 2011)

moin,
Allen eine vollständige Genesung!

Im April 2010 hat es mich erwischt. Inzwischen ist alles wieder bestens.

Immer schön den Ärzten zuhören, deren Rat befolgen und mit KG nicht geizig sein.

Bleibt munter!


----------



## Tirolerhansi (2. September 2011)

Von April 2010 bis jetzt ist auch eine nette Zeitspanne.
Aber nicht ungewöhnlich, ich werd am 14. 9. zum zweiten Mal an der Schulter operiert, diesmal wird noch ein wenig vom Schlüsselbein weggemacht, direkt am ACG, dann wird die Gelenkkapsel der länge nach durchtrennt und "gedoppelt", d.h. überlappend vernäht.
Bin jetzt seit 20. April (dieses Jahres) außer Gefecht, wenn alles gut geht, kann ich mitte November wieder mein "normales" Leben führen!

Mein Rat an alle:
Lasst alles!!! doppelt und dreifach abklären, gebt bei den Ärzten keine Ruhe, gleich am Anfang schon, damit bloß nichts übersehen wird, sonst hört die ******* nie auf!

Am besten, tut euch nicht weh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (2. September 2011)

Tirolerhansi schrieb:


> Von April 2010 bis jetzt ist auch eine nette Zeitspanne.
> [...]
> Am besten, tut euch nicht weh!!


 
nee, Mißverständnis!
Die Schulter ist schon länger wieder ok. 
war trotzdem übel weil ein großer Teil vom Weichgewebe in Schulter und Oberarm zerquetscht gewesen ist. Deshalb hat der Heilungsprozeß auch etwas länger gedauert. Man kann es halt nicht erzwingen.

Nutzt die Möglichkeiten, macht das Beste daraus. Gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Tirolerhansi (2. September 2011)

@Hobb,
was ist denn genau passiert?
Bei den meisten Tossy's hier scheint außer ACG nix gewesen zu sein, wie war das bei dir? Gab es Komplikationen? Sonst im Gelenk noch Probleme?
Interessiert mich deshalb, weil bei mir auch mehr kaputt ist, nicht nur ACG.


----------



## Hobb (3. September 2011)

moin Hansi,
das Gelenk macht keine Probleme. Volle Beweglichkeit ist vorhanden und normale Bemuskelung.

Es ist nur damals so gewesen das der ganze Müll in der Schulter, also die Blutergüsse, das zerquetschte Muskelgewebe und was weiß ich noch alles, erstmal raus mußte. Die Lymphdrüsen haben über Wochen gefiltert was ging. Der letzte große gelbe Fleck ist damals erst Mitte Juni, also 8 Wochen nach den Unfall, verschwunden. Allerdings erst nach gut zureden mit Verdünnung. 

Alles andere steht ja im Thread, ich war ja hier Stammgast.



Ich möchte hier niemandem Angst machen aber ernst sollte man so eine Verletzung schon nehmen. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. September 2011)

Tirolerhansi schrieb:


> @Downhillfaller: Lieber in 2 Wochen wieder bei null anfangen und ein richtig sitzendes ACG haben einen Schulterschiefstand!! Das packst du schon.
> Alles Gute!


Da hast du Recht.Allerdings sind es genau 3Wochen:OP nach Unfall.Nachdem ich 3 Wochen mit einem krummen Schulterblatt rumgelaufen bin und jetzt am Montag nach der OP alles wieder richtig sitzt, bin ich froh das ich es gemacht habe.Allerdings habe ich mir auch noch die Bizep Sehne abgerissen .Das anzunähen nach 3Wochen ist nicht so erfolgversprechend.Alles Gute an die Tossys


----------



## Tirolerhansi (7. September 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht.Allerdings sind es genau 3Wochen:OP nach Unfall.Nachdem ich 3 Wochen mit einem krummen Schulterblatt rumgelaufen bin und jetzt am Montag nach der OP alles wieder richtig sitzt, bin ich froh das ich es gemacht habe.Allerdings habe ich mir auch noch die Bizep Sehne abgerissen .Das anzunähen nach 3Wochen ist nicht so erfolgversprechend.Alles Gute an die Tossys



Hoppala, das mit der Bizepssehne hört sich nicht gut an, da mußt du höllisch aufpassen. Bei mir war beim Unfall der Bizepsanker aufgesplissen. entzündet sich immer noch, will nicht abheilen. Da darst auch danach während der Physio keine Risiken eingehen, den Rest bekommen gute Therapeuten sehr gut hin. 

Alles Gute, halt die Ohren steif!

War die OP schon oder wann kommst du dran?


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. September 2011)

Ja OP war Montag.Das mit der Sehne ist bei mir genau das gleiche.Die Chirugin hat hin und her überlegt wegen der Sehne.Die heilt schlecht.


----------



## bergroff (7. September 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ja OP war Montag.Das mit der Sehne ist bei mir genau das gleiche.Die Chirugin hat hin und her überlegt wegen der Sehne.Die heilt schlecht.



Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung und hoffe, die Sehne wurde gleich mit behandelt und fixiert. Bei mir wars in der 3. OP der zuerst nicht erkannte Bizepssehnenteilabriß im Labrum, also einige Plastik-Fischer-Dübel rein die bleiben, Labrum vernäht und hoffen, alles hält. Diese OP war im November, ab Silvester wieder aufm Rad im Gelände, im Februar hab ich zusätzlich zur KG nee ambulante Sport-reha beantragt und nach Ablehnung, Widerspruch, Gutachten und kurzfristiger Genehmigung bin ich seit einer Woche doch noch und sogar in stationärer reha um das Flügelchen weiter aufzubauen, zumal weiterhin die Supraspinatussehne gefasert ist, so daß das Schulterblatt noch schief steht. Da ich zur reha unverhofft an den bayrischen Rennsteig gelandet bin, um so besser und mit Kurschatten gehts dabei öfters ins Gelände immerzuss bergroff un a bergroaff.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, lasst nicht nur die ramponierten Bänder des AC-Gelenks kontrollieren, oft ist der Schaden größer mit Labrum oder anderen Sehnen und Muskeln, viele Docs gucken da nicht so genau hin. Auch kann ich jedem empfehlen zusätzlich zur Krankengymnastik  mehr zu beantragen, auch wenn Schulterpatienten gerne abgelehnt werden.

Bergroff


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. September 2011)

Was meinst du mit "mehr" beantragen als KG? Was geht noch?Wieviel KG kann man bekommen?Die Ärzte geizen ja gerne mit sowas als 2.Klasse Patient.


----------



## Tirolerhansi (7. September 2011)

Supraspinatus und infraspinatus und Bizepssehnenanker, alle drei entzündet, dazu noch das instabile und entzündete ACG. 
Wird nach der OP am nächsten Mittwoch hoffentlich alles wieder gut.
Die Sehen und Muskeln in der Schulter sind echt ein Graus. Kann man jemanden, der nix an der Schulter hat gar nicht so recht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlickRik (7. September 2011)

wo ich das hier so lese:
wie is das mit entzündungshemmern nach der op.
da sagen ärzte und chirogen unterschiedliches zu mir.
momentan nehm ich die noch (3einhalb wochen nach der op) würd die aber natürlich gern absetzten.
muss ich die solange nehmen bis der draht wieder rauskommt?


----------



## Hobb (7. September 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> [..] Wieviel KG kann man bekommen? Das "volle Programm" wären erstmal 30x. 6x Nachschlag sind dann bei lupenreinem Tossy3 auch kein Problem für die Krankenkasse.
> Die Ärzte geizen ja gerne mit sowas als 2.Klasse Patient Nö! Nachfragen, nachhaken!


 
Munter (am Ball) bleiben.


----------



## bergroff (7. September 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "mehr" beantragen als KG? Was geht noch?Wieviel KG kann man bekommen?Die Ärzte geizen ja gerne mit sowas als 2.Klasse Patient.



Bei der heutigen Butgetierung mußte immer wieder nachhaken und fordern, z.T. hab ich über die Zahnärztin auf Kiefer gemacht und weitere Einheiten ergattert, damit das Flügelchen seine Pflege erfährt, Schulter aufschulen sollste selber machen, aber so kompliziert das Gelenk ist, so brauchste Hilfe über Krankengymnastik, nachhaltig, damit es wieder gelenkiger und stabiler wird, aber das passt in die Kassenpläne wohl nicht und wenn es weiter hängt, versuch einen (Sport)-reha-Antrag, ob ambulant oder stationär, Papierkrieg und die richtigen Docs zum unterschreiben, geht auch wie bei mir als Kassenpatient, durchkommen damit weiß eh keiner bei diesem System, da wird wohl gewürfelt oder so.


----------



## Tirolerhansi (8. September 2011)

SlickRik schrieb:


> wo ich das hier so lese:
> wie is das mit entzündungshemmern nach der op.
> da sagen ärzte und chirogen unterschiedliches zu mir.
> momentan nehm ich die noch (3einhalb wochen nach der op) würd die aber natürlich gern absetzten.
> muss ich die solange nehmen bis der draht wieder rauskommt?



Ich hab die Entzündungshemmer und anderen Medikamente genommen wie es mein Chirurg gesagt hat, das rate ich auch allen anderen. Der Chirurg weiß in der Regel was postoperativ zu machen ist, speziell wegen der Entzündung. Wenn sich nämlich während der Heilungsphase wieder was entzündet im Gelenk sind die Schmerzen gleich viel ärger und die völlige Wiederherstellung dauert auch viel länger, weil entzündete Sehnen viel leichter reissen bzw. dauerhaften Schaden nehmen können (erhöhte Abnutzung bis es irgendwann zum Riss kommt)!

Bei mir hat sich trotz der ganzen Medikamente die ganze Sehnenmannschaft in der Schulter entzündet, kommt aber daher, daß sie zu wenig Platz haben und noch immer im Bereich des Eckgelenks "reiben". Da wird jetzt am Mittwoch nochmal nachgebessert, dann müßte alles wieder gut werden!


----------



## Apeman (24. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich dass hier so lese, dann hab ich ja noch richtig glück gehabt. 
ich habe nur ein band an der linken schulter angerissen und eine schultergelenksprengung (um 2-3 cm) ohne "klavier-schulter". mußte also nicht operiert werden! aber der arzt meinte, dass ich mindestens 4 wochen keinen sport machen darf (was auch garnicht gegangen wäre vor schmerzen) und den arm schonen soll. 

jetzt ist meine frage, ob jemand schon mal das gleiche hatte und wie ich wieder mit dem "aufbautraining" anfangen kann. habt ihr da reha oder krankengym bekommen?


----------



## schnuller68 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle Tossy 3 
Ich hatte mein ersten Tossy 3 im Mai klar bei einem MTB sturz in Stuttgart. Wurde operiert mit einem Tide Wrope oder wie das heißt. Operiert in den Kliniken Cannstatt.
Im August konnte ich wieder Radfahren, dachte ich im Urlaub.... hab es dann beim Baden geschafft die Drähte durch die Knochen durch wieder raus zu reißen.... wieder Tossy 3 mit gesplittetren Knochen wieder OP mit Gewebeentnahme aus dem Knie und Hakenplaztte in der Schulter. wurde Ende August zum 2. mal operiert und hab bis heute durchgehend schmerzen..... 2 mal Tossy 3 in wenigen monaten heilt halt *******..... also laßt es wirklich langsam angehen...... ich hoffe das die PLatte bald raus kommt. Wie sieht es bei anderen Hakenplattenträgern aus mit den schmerzen 8 Wochen nach OP ????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (27. Oktober 2011)

schnuller68 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei anderen Hakenplattenträgern aus mit den schmerzen 8 Wochen nach OP ????????



Mit der Platte drin hatte ich durchgehend mittelstarke Schmerzen. Diese waren direkt nach der Entfernung weg.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## mosh247 (15. November 2011)

Moin zusammen.
Ich bin im Oktober in Willingen auf der 4x-Strecke gestürzt und hab mir dabei ne Tossy 3/RW4 Verletzung an der rechten Schulter zugezogen.

Mein Arzt hat mir zur Operation geraten, da ich viel und gern Sport mache und auch beruflich relativ schwere körperliche Tätigkeiten ausübe. Der hat mir auch ein Krankenhaus mit einer guten Unfallchirurgie empfohlen.
Bin 14 Tage nach dem Unfall operiert worden, einige Infos zur Methode hier:
http://www.springerlink.com/content/64r2314555j84685/
Vorteil hierbei ist dass keine Folge-OP erforderlich ist weil die PDS-Kordel sich selbst auflöst.

Die Schmerzen nach der OP hielten sich in Grenzen, ich habe noch ca 10 Tage nen Gilchrist getragen, aber eher zur Sicherheit, und am Ende nur noch zum Pennen. Bin aber auch ohne extrem vorsichtig gewesen und habe jede Belastung vermieden. Nur hab ich auch festgestellt dass z.B. lange am Rechner sitzen auf Dauer anstrengend wird, drum trage ich den Gilchrist dann doch für ne Stunde, um zur Ruhe zu kommen quasi. Ausserdem mache ich regelmässig die Pendelübungen, die mir der Physiotherapeut gezeigt hat. (Übrigens nochwas zu den Schmerzen: die zusätliche Rippenprellung war weitaus schlimmer, hab wegen der die ersten 2 Wochen Schmerzmittel bekommen, und dankbar eingenommen 

Jedenfalls ist die OP jetzt 4 Wochen her, die Nachuntersuchung hat ergeben, dass alles OK ist und die Heilung gut verläuft. Ich kann/darf meinen Arm jetzt mehr als 90° anwinkeln, und ich kann auch wieder Arbeiten gehn, soll nur erstmal nix heben und keine Überkopf-Arbeiten machen.

Mein Fazit ist also, dass die OP für mich der richtige Weg war. Werd es jetzt auch weiterhin langsam angehen. Da jetzt die Wintermonate anfangen, will ich eh erst nächstes Frühjahr wieder aufs Bike steigen.
Ich wünsche allen Leidensgenossen ebenfalls eine gute und schnelle Genesung, ne positive Einstellung hilft.
Cheers Dudes, 
Mark


----------



## Hobb (22. November 2011)

moin,
mal so nebenbei: immer schön die Quittungen und Überweisungsaufträge für alles sammeln. Praxisgebühr, Zuzahlungen KG und was sonst noch alles so bezahlt werden muß.

Bei mir ist heute, also 19 Monate nach dem Unfall, die Anhörung eines Inkasso-Anwalts zu angeblich nicht bezahlter Praxisgebühr eingetrudelt.

Da werd ich jetzt aber auch noch mit fertich, haha. 

Bleibt munter!
ralf


----------



## swuzzi (27. November 2011)

Mein Fazit ist also, dass die OP für mich der richtige Weg war. Werd es jetzt auch weiterhin langsam angehen. Da jetzt die Wintermonate anfangen, will ich eh erst nächstes Frühjahr wieder aufs Bike steigen.
Ich wünsche allen Leidensgenossen ebenfalls eine gute und schnelle Genesung, ne positive Einstellung hilft.
Cheers Dudes, 
Mark[/QUOTE]

Hi mosh247
Drücke dir die Daumen bei der Heilung!!!
Ob die OP das Richtige für dich war ,stellt sich erst noch viel später heraus! Aber ich möchte dir nicht Angst machen.
Kann dir eins nur bei der Reha empfehlen = werde zum Maso
Und, hole dir soviele Reha - Einheiten wie du bekommst!!
Zuhause = Üben, Üben, Üben...auch wenn du :kotz:
Mund abwischen und weiter, denn jetzt geht es für dich erstmal richtig los.....
Keine Angst, wie gesagt, es geht vielen von uns so-----denn irgendwann erwischt es uns alle--vorraugesetzt man fährt am Limit--warum wir unseren Sport ja auch betätigen!!!

Gib Gas und alles Gute
swuzzi


----------



## swuzzi (27. November 2011)

ach sooooo..und nur mal soooooo


Unfallversicherung informieren und falls vorhanden Gewerkschaft auch!!!
Es  Penunsen............ je nach Versicherungsumfang!!!!
Bei mir waren es mittlere 4 Zahlen
Es zu verschenken wäre doch zu schade= eventuell ein neues Demo???

swuzzi


----------



## Hafubi (28. November 2011)

Mich hat es auch erwischt und ich wurde operiert. Bekomme erst ab nächster Woche Physio und will auch gerne schon Übungen Zuhause machen. Welche gibt es da? Ich bewege bisher öfters am Tag den verletzten Arm, weggesteckt vom Körper, mit Hilfe des gesunden nach oben bis max. 90°. Oder bewege ihn ohne Unterstützung des gesunden, soweit ich komme. Kann ich noch mehr machen? Hier gibt es ja viele Experten und ich würd mich sehr über Tipps freuen.


----------



## bergroff (28. November 2011)

Hafubi schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch erwischt und ich wurde operiert. Bekomme erst ab nächster Woche Physio und will auch gerne schon Übungen Zuhause machen. Welche gibt es da? Ich bewege bisher öfters am Tag den verletzten Arm, weggesteckt vom Körper, mit Hilfe des gesunden nach oben bis max. 90°. Oder bewege ihn ohne Unterstützung des gesunden, soweit ich komme. Kann ich noch mehr machen? Hier gibt es ja viele Experten und ich würd mich sehr über Tipps freuen.



Geduld, Experte, solang du keine Übungen aus dem Krankenhaus mitbekommen hast, lass das viele rumüben, am besten das mit dem gesunden nachhelfend. 

Ich hab damals nach 2 Wochen einen Geherwettbewerb gemacht, waren super 5 km und 1. fürs ego und drei Wochen später war das Flügelchen entzündet, ein Nerv pisakte und der andere versagte, also Drähte früher raus wie geplant, gleich wieder aufs Rad, und noch nee OP. Die Muskeldellen und -defizite gibts nach 1 1/2 Jahren immer noch. Darf nach der späten reha noch irena machen mit 1 mal die Woche medizinische Muckibude, immerhin, aber braucht halt.

Schulter braucht Zeit, wirklich. Krabbel mit den Fingern mit dem Arm ohne Belastung übern Tisch zum Beispiel, später die Wand hoch mit Markierungen, aber nicht in die Schmerzen rein, du wirst um jeden cm stolz sein, trotz der Rückschläge, dass alles kann schon viel an übens sein. Gute Besserung


----------



## swuzzi (29. November 2011)

Hi
Erstmal das befolgen was der Doc im KH sagt.
Sagt er 2 Wochen schonen--ist doch klar was gemeint ist----
Schonen halt!!!!
Und wenn er / Sie sagt GO--- na dann gib gas und geh ein Stück weit über deine Schmerzgrenze hinaus!!!!
Ab dem Zeitpunkt kannst du soviel üben bis du :kotz:

Halte es wie im Fitnesstudio--die Übungen sauber durchziehen--bringt mehr!!!!

mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr dazu  zu sagen.....
Außer das man schon bei so alltäglichen Sachen wie  A.... abpuzen ganz doof da steht,gell!?!

Gute Besserung


----------



## Paul-Tossy (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tirolerhansi,

ich bin über das Mountainbike-Forum auf Deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Ich befinde mich momentan in einer ähnlichen Situation wie Du im Mai / Juni 2011 erlebt hast. Ich wurde mit meinem Tossy III ebenfalls konservativ therapiert (Radunfall war vor ca. 6 Wochen) nun habe ich immer noch größere Probleme (Spannungsschmerzen u. Druckschmerzen auf der Schulter und vorne an der Schulter selbst bei kleinen Bewegungen). 

Mich würde interessieren welche Op-Methode bei Dir bei der Schulter-OP am 29.06.2011 durchgeführt wurde (z. B. Graft Rope - Grazilis Sehnentransplantat) und wie Du damit zufrieden warst. Insbesondere ob Du noch Beschwerden hast, ob die Schulter hinsichtlich des AC-Gelenks stabil ist.


----------



## T.Theis (24. Dezember 2011)

Hey, eventuell bringt das den ein oder anderen weiter.

Habe mir im Frühjahr 2008 auch eine Tossy 3 zugezogen.

Wurde 2 Wochen nach dem Unfall operiert indem die Bänder genäht und das ganze mit Schüren, welche in der Schulter verbleiben, gestützt wurde. OP war im Klinikum Ludwigshafen.

War nach der OP insg 1 Woche im Krankenhaus bis die Drainagen raus gekommen sind. Ein paar Tage später noch Fäden gezogen und gut.

Das erste mal Krankengymnastik fand dann gut 2 Wochen nach der OP statt, der Physio war entzürnd darüber das im Krankenhaus noch nicht damit begonnen wurde bzw auch nicht vom KH aus direkt KG verschrieben wurde.

Da der arm zu dem Zeitpunkt schon seit knapp über 3 Wochen in einem Gilchrist steckte war natürlich auch der Ellenbogen recht steif geworden.

Bekam dann anfangs 3 mal die Woche, später nur noch 2 mal KG. Insgesamt war ich 3 Monate zuhause bis der Doc das OK gegeben hat das ich wieder Arbeitstauglich bin.

Habe dann selbst noch gut 2-3 Monate auf der Arbeit (Elektriker) langsam gemacht und dann Belastet wie zuvor auch. 

Bin damals aber noch nicht aktiv Rad gefahren.

Jetzt, fast 4 Jahre dannach kann ich die Schulter uneingeschränkt belasten, habe keine Schmerzen oder sonstige Probleme.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul-Tossy (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte am 5.11.2011 einen Radunfall Tossy 3 (Hochstand des Höckers ca. 1 Schaftbreite). Da ich mir zusätzlich eine Rippenserienfraktur zuzog und hierbei der Lungenbereich leicht angekratzt wurde, war lt. Aussage des behandelnden Arztes eine operative Versorgung der Tossy 3-Verletzung nicht möglich. Wobei in der Klinik eh die Auffassung vertreten wurde, dass man heutzutage einen Tossy 3 besser konservativ behandelt und nicht operativ. Ich habe in den ersten 8 Tagen einen Gilchristverband ganztags -mit kurze Ausnahmen zur Physio - getragen. Die nächsten zwei Wochen habe ich den Gilchrist noch nachts getragen. Ich kann zwischenzeitlich nach 9 Wochen meinen Arm wieder in nahezu alle Richtungen auch über 90 Grad bewegen. Ich mache regelmäßig Physio und Übungen mit dem Theraband. Die Beweglichkeit des Armes ist auch nach Auffassung meines Orthopäden gut. 

Von Anfang hatte ich leider folgendes Problem: 
Wenn ich meinen Arm bewege merke ich sehr oft, dass mein Höcker an meinem Hemd streift, dieses Gefühl macht mich fast wahnsinnig. Anfänglich wurde mir von verschiedenen Seiten gesagt, dass sich dieses Gefühl mit der Zeit legen würde. Aber da schon 9 Wochen rum sind und ich immer noch sehr intensiv spüre wie mein Schlüsselbein am Hemd streift, habe ich mittlerweile große Zweifel, dass sich das überhaupt noch legt. Wenn ich Übungen mit nacktem Oberkörper mache, spüre ich mein Schlüsselbein nur ganz leicht bzw. bzw. recht selten - d. h. es liegt an diesem durch die Oberbekleidung bedingten Reibgefühl. Ich habe das Schlüsselbein auch schon getappt - dann spürte ich wie der Höcker gegen das Tape drückt - hilft also auch nicht wirklich. Auch ein Pflaster oder ähnliches hilft nicht weiter; auch hier merke ich bei Bewegungen das Hemd oder ggf. die Jacke.

Ich möchte noch dazu sagen, dass mich die Optik des Höckers nicht stört - es ist rein das Spüren des Höckers bei alltäglichen Bewegungen durch das "Reiben/Berühren" an der Kleidung.

Nun meine Frage: Wer von den "alten" Tossianern hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und wie hat sich das ganze entwickelt - bzw. was kann man hiergegen tun? 

Noch eine ergänzende Frage an alle konservativ behandelte Tossianer spürt ihr euren Höcker/Hochstand nicht, wenn dieser an die Kleidung kommt????

Ich bitte dringend um Rückantwort. Im Voraus besten Dank


Gruß

Paul


----------



## Hafubi (6. Februar 2012)

Nabend,

folgendermaßen lief das Ganze bei mir ab. Am 11.11. hatte ich einen Unfall bei dem ich mir eine Tossy III zuzog. Am 21.11 wurde ich operiert. Bei der Op wurden mir 4 Metallstifte in die Schulter gesetzt, damit sich die Bänder neu bilden können und das Schlüsselbein wieder von selbst an seiner vorgesehenen Stelle bleibt. Die Op wurde am Morgen durchgeführt und am Tag der Op hatte ich zum Teil starke Schmerzen. Jedoch waren diese schon am nächsten Tag so erträglich, dass ich keine Schmerzmittel mehr benötigte. Weitere 2 Tage später konnte ich das KH verlassen. Ich trug in den ersten Nächten ein Gilchristverband. Am Tag trug ich ihn nur noch die ersten beiden Tage. 4 Tage, nachdem ich aus dem KH entlassen wurde, hatte ich meine erste Physiotherapiestunde. Der Physiotherapeut sagte, wie wichtig es sei, den Arm möglichst schnell wieder zu bewegen. Das machte ich dann, auch wenn es am Anfang ungewohnt war. Ich musste mich immer wieder daran erinnern, den Arm zB beim Gehen mitpendeln zu lassen und ihn nicht immer in einer Schonhaltung vorm Bauch zu halten. So und vor allem durch die Übungen des Therapeuten, die ich auch Zuhause machte, kam die Beweglichkeit Tag für Tag merklich zurück. Ca. 8 Wochen später, am 20.01. wurde mir das Metall in einem ambulanten Eingriff unter Vollnarkose wieder entfernt. Dieser Eingriff war sehr unkompliziert und dauerte nur 30 Minuten. Ich hatte fast keine Schmerzen nach der Op und musste keine Schmerzmittel nehmen. Nach dieser Op sind wir in den Physiotherapiestunden dazu übergegangen, neben der Beweglichkeit (die beinahe wieder bei 100% ist) nun vor allem den Wiederaufbau der Muskulatur voranzutreiben. Muskeln sind in der Schulter quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, aber sie sollen wohl schnell wieder aufbaubar sein. Am 27.01. war ich erstmals wieder Joggen. Am 03.02. war ich erstmals wieder mit dem Bike im Wald, auch wenn ich noch sehr verhalten gefahren bin, war es doch ein super Gefühl, genau 2 Monate und 3 Wochen nach dem Unfall wieder im Sattel zu sitzen. Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen: Ich würde es wohl genauso wieder machen.


----------



## bonny-m (14. März 2012)

Hafubi schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> folgendermaßen lief das Ganze bei mir ab. Am 11.11. hatte ich einen Unfall bei dem ich mir eine Tossy III zuzog. Am 21.11 wurde ich operiert. Bei der Op wurden mir 4 Metallstifte in die Schulter gesetzt, damit sich die Bänder neu bilden können und das Schlüsselbein wieder von selbst an seiner vorgesehenen Stelle bleibt. Die Op wurde am Morgen durchgeführt und am Tag der Op hatte ich zum Teil starke Schmerzen. Jedoch waren diese schon am nächsten Tag so erträglich, dass ich keine Schmerzmittel mehr benötigte. Weitere 2 Tage später konnte ich das KH verlassen. Ich trug in den ersten Nächten ein Gilchristverband. Am Tag trug ich ihn nur noch die ersten beiden Tage. 4 Tage, nachdem ich aus dem KH entlassen wurde, hatte ich meine erste Physiotherapiestunde. Der Physiotherapeut sagte, wie wichtig es sei, den Arm möglichst schnell wieder zu bewegen. Das machte ich dann, auch wenn es am Anfang ungewohnt war. Ich musste mich immer wieder daran erinnern, den Arm zB beim Gehen mitpendeln zu lassen und ihn nicht immer in einer Schonhaltung vorm Bauch zu halten. So und vor allem durch die Übungen des Therapeuten, die ich auch Zuhause machte, kam die Beweglichkeit Tag für Tag merklich zurück. Ca. 8 Wochen später, am 20.01. wurde mir das Metall in einem ambulanten Eingriff unter Vollnarkose wieder entfernt. Dieser Eingriff war sehr unkompliziert und dauerte nur 30 Minuten. Ich hatte fast keine Schmerzen nach der Op und musste keine Schmerzmittel nehmen. Nach dieser Op sind wir in den Physiotherapiestunden dazu übergegangen, neben der Beweglichkeit (die beinahe wieder bei 100% ist) nun vor allem den Wiederaufbau der Muskulatur voranzutreiben. Muskeln sind in der Schulter quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, aber sie sollen wohl schnell wieder aufbaubar sein. Am 27.01. war ich erstmals wieder Joggen. Am 03.02. war ich erstmals wieder mit dem Bike im Wald, auch wenn ich noch sehr verhalten gefahren bin, war es doch ein super Gefühl, genau 2 Monate und 3 Wochen nach dem Unfall wieder im Sattel zu sitzen. Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen: Ich würde es wohl genauso wieder machen.



Metallstifte = kirchnerdraht ???


----------



## Hafubi (15. März 2012)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Es waren jedenfalls vier Metallstifte. Zwei etwas dickere, die sich nicht biegen lassen und 2 etwas dünnere, flexiblere.


----------



## swuzzi (16. März 2012)

..es bilden sich keine neuen Bänder.....wie kommst du darauf---
...wird durch Nabengewebe....


----------



## Hafubi (16. März 2012)

Es ist mir bekannt, dass sich die Bänder nicht "erneuern", sondern durch Nabengewebe "ersetzt" werden. Aber danke Mister Schlaufuchs.


----------



## swuzzi (16. März 2012)

Hafubi schrieb:


> Es ist mir bekannt, dass sich die Bänder nicht "erneuern", sondern durch Nabengewebe "ersetzt" werden. Aber danke Mister Schlaufuchs.



...mach Reha und ärgere dich nicht


----------



## Hafubi (16. März 2012)

Reha ist abgeschlossen  Kann schon wieder problemlos Handball spielen


----------



## swuzzi (17. März 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh = Wunderbarer Mannschafts-Sport!!!
Halb Links ?
swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hafubi (17. März 2012)

Torwart


----------



## swuzzi (17. März 2012)

Hafubi schrieb:


> Torwart



also Handball halten...


----------



## timmsen (15. April 2012)

hallo bin auch neu hier und habe seit dem 11.04.2012 nen tossy3. 
der arzt im krankenhaus meinte, dass es eine 50/50 sache ist und in meiner entscheidung liegt ob OP oder nicht. 
ich bin so unentschlossen, weil ich eiglt. nicht unters messer will.
jedoch will ich so schnell wie möglich wieder fit werden!
mein knochen steht schon gut 1-1,5cm hoch und es fühlt sich so an als ob er manchmal aus der haut raus will... und ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären wie das überhaupt ohne op heilen soll


----------



## duke83 (15. April 2012)

also ich hab's operieren lassen...waren halt auch (mehr oder weniger) sauber durch die Bänder...von der Ausenseite der Schulter dann nen Draht längs durch's Schlüsselbein bekommen, nach 6 Wochen wieder raus und dann den Arm noch 6 Wochen im Gilchrist hängen gehabt.
Bis ich alles wieder 100%ig ohne, wenn auch nur sehr leichte, Schmerzen belasten konnte (Bewegunsumfang war bei mir Ruck Zuck wieder da) hat es ca 1 Jahr gedauert...könnte aber evtl. auch daran gelgen haben dass ich mir n knappes halbes Jahr später noch das Schlüsselbein in der gleichen Schulter gebrochen hab


----------



## eve83 (16. April 2012)

hey, bin ebenso neu und überhaupt erst durch meine Suche nach Erfahrungen mit Schultereckgelenksprengung (tossy III/rechte Schulter) auf das forum gestoßen, vor vier Jahren (so ein genaues Datum habe ich nich) bin ich über den Lenker abgestiegen (...ist mir jemand vors Rad gefahren.... Die letzten vier Jahre kam ich ganz gut damit klar (so große Sprünge wie manch anderer hier mache ich nich), der Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins ging über die zeit zurück, nur das Schulterblatt steht etwas weiter vor, was man beim Anlehnen spürt (gewöhnt man sich aber dran) den vollen Bewegungsradius hatte/habe ich nich war aber auch nich weiter schlimm. Besser als aufschneiden, den Ärzten traue ich kein stück. ich versuchs mal etwas kürzer zu machen. vor ca. vier/fünf wochen habe ich wohl schlecht auf nem sofo gepennt, hatte wie ne Verspannung unterhalb des Schulterblattes, der Schmerz ist mitlerweile in der Schulter, an der besagten Stelle angekommen, auch das ist eigentlich nich so schlimm, dazu kam aber paralell die Taubheit im Arm bis in dem Daumen, sobald ich die Arme vor die Brust bringe beginnt der Arm zu kribbeln und tauheitsgefühle stellen sich ein, beim Sitzen muss ich mich nach hinten gegen das Schulterblatt lehen damit es nachlässt, Meinen Sattel habe ich jetzt ganz nach unten gestellt durch diese Position wird der Arm nich mehr taub oder ich fahr nur im stehen und setz mich zwischendurch auf der Stange ab. Ich denke, dass ich mir vieleicht einen Nerv eingeklemmt habe, darauf ist mein Chirurg aber garnich eingegangen, er sagte das ich man immermal "Beschwerden" haben kann. Wollte gern wissen ob jemand ähnliche Symtome hat...habe Mittwoch einen Termin beim Ortopäden.
grüße eva
Ach und mit Gewicht (mind. fünf Kg.) kommt das Gelenk an die Ursprüngliche Position und Schmerzen lassen nach, auch laufen ist sehr entspannend, nur sitzen und liegen geht irgendwie schlecht...


----------



## Paul-Tossy (16. April 2012)

timmsen schrieb:


> hallo bin auch neu hier und habe seit dem 11.04.2012 nen tossy3.
> der arzt im krankenhaus meinte, dass es eine 50/50 sache ist und in meiner entscheidung liegt ob OP oder nicht.
> ich bin so unentschlossen, weil ich eiglt. nicht unters messer will.
> jedoch will ich so schnell wie möglich wieder fit werden!
> mein knochen steht schon gut 1-1,5cm hoch und es fühlt sich so an als ob er manchmal aus der haut raus will... und ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären wie das überhaupt ohne op heilen soll


 
Hallo Timmsen,

mitentscheidendend dürfte sein wie Deine Schultereckgelenkverletzung nach Rockwood ausfällt (eine Rockwood-Verletzung 4 oder 5 muß/sollte auf jeden Fall operiert werden. Hol Dir auf jeden Fall schnellst möglich eine Zweitmeinung bei einem Schulterspezialisten z. B. Atosklinik in Heidelberg ein.

Gruß

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmsen (16. April 2012)

danke für die antworten, wohne in hamburg ( sry ) 
habe morgen nen termin beim orthopäden für ne 2te meinung. nach 5 tage ist die schulter heute grün und gelb, hab wohl falsch geschlafen, aber ansonsten tuts so kaum weh und kleine bewegungen sind möglich.
nur der knochen ragt so krass nach oben weg  das macht mir schiss!
habe laut krankenhaus arzt tossy 3


----------



## Paul-Tossy (17. April 2012)

timmsen schrieb:


> danke für die antworten, wohne in hamburg ( sry )
> habe morgen nen termin beim orthopäden für ne 2te meinung. nach 5 tage ist die schulter heute grün und gelb, hab wohl falsch geschlafen, aber ansonsten tuts so kaum weh und kleine bewegungen sind möglich.
> nur der knochen ragt so krass nach oben weg  das macht mir schiss!
> habe laut krankenhaus arzt tossy 3


 

Hallo Timmsen,

Tossy3 ist zu ungenau. Die Rockwood-Skala ist genauer. Tossy 3 kann Rockwood3 oder Rockwood4 (=horizontale Instabilität) oder Rockwood5 (extremer Hochstand) sein. Wichtig ist, dass die Röntgenaufnahmen mit Gewichten (die du am verletzten Arm getragen hast) gemacht wurden.

Ich selbst habe mir im November eine "Tossy 3-Verletzung" zugezogen, die leider konservativ nicht ausreichend stabil wurde und mußte mich nunmehr nachträglich operieren lassen (aufwändiger und mit geringeren Erfolgsaussichten als wenn ich gleich operiert worden wäre.

Gruß

Paul


----------



## Bozopelli (17. April 2012)

Das mit der Genauigkeit der Tossy Einstufung stimmt wohl.

Ich hatte z.B. auch Tossy3 und ich hatte solche Schmerzen, dass ich ohne Hilfe, auch wenn ich mich nur mit dem anderen Arm abgestützt habe, nicht ins Bett gehen oder aufstehen konnte (ich war jung und hatte nur eine Matratze auf dem Boden liegen, konnte also nicht die Füße runterstellen) 

Ich hatte mir meine Gelenksprengung bei nem Tackling im American Football zugezogen (ich wurde getackelt) und grün und blau war bei mir auch nach der OP gar nichts, nur rot vom Jod einpnseln *g*

Die Tatsache, dass ich Football gespielt habe zeigt auch, das ich eigentlich eher schmerzunempfindlich bin.


----------



## timmsen (17. April 2012)

was bedeutet denn "extremer hochstand" weil die beule ist schon ordentlich. der arzt im krankenhaus meinte halt gleich tossy 3 eine genauere einstufung hat er nicht gesagt, da wusste ich ja auch noch von nichts und hab auch nicht weiter gefragt  
habe dazu auch ohne gewichte eine röntgen aufnahme gemacht


----------



## Bozopelli (17. April 2012)

Rockwood 3 enstpricht Tossy 3 = alle Bänder ab

Rockwood 4 bis 6 beschreiben dann nur noch zusätzliche Komplikationen wie Muskel An- oder Abrisse, Verschiebungen des Schlüsselbeins und Verhakungen in der Muskulatur.

Durch die Glaskugel würde ich bei fast kompletter Schmerzfreiheit auf Rockwood 3 tippen, alles andere würde sehr wahrscheinlich stärker schmerzen.


----------



## timmsen (17. April 2012)

ah ok hab den ärzte brief nochmal gelesen und da steht auch rockwood 3 drinne  sorry, hat er aber so im gespräch nicht genau gesagt -.-


----------



## Bozopelli (17. April 2012)

Dann pack ich meine Glaskugel jetzt mal wieder ein...


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (18. April 2012)

Tossy 3 ist keine spassige angelegenheit. 
Hatte letztes Jahr beim Snowboarden in Oberstdorf nen Unfall.
Hab mich überschlagen und bin mit Schulter und Kopf aufgeschlagen.
Bin anschließend noch den Berg runter gefahren aber ich hab schon gemerkt das da was nicht stimmt. 
War am nächsten morgen dann bei dem örtlichen Arzt gewesen (ein sehr kompetenter Kerl). Der hat dann Tossy 3 bei mir festgestellt. 
Glaub es war Rockwood5 (konnte den Arm fast nicht mehr bewegen). 
Er hat mir dann empfohlen es operieren zu lassen. 
Bin am selben Tag noch heim gefahren und hab mich in der Klinik bei mir in der Nähe (Rodalben) vorgestellt und wurde auch dann kurz darauf auch operiert. 

Hab ne _Hakenplatte_ implantiert bekommen und bereits 7 Stunden nach der Op meine erste KG gehabt. 
Solange die Platte drin hatte ich eigentlich immer Schmerzen gehabt. 
War echt nicht Spassig .
Die Platte war dann 14 Wochen drin(ab Woche 9 bin ich wieder Rad gefahren).
Nach der Entfernung waren die Schmerzen dann auf einen Schlag weg
und es war alles wieder stabil.

Bis die Beweglichkeit jedoch wieder komplett da war hat es ca. 3/4 Jahr gedauert und die Wunde ist nicht so gut verheilt. Hab nun ne recht breite Narbe.


----------



## Bozopelli (18. April 2012)

Gleiche Geschichte bei mir.
Hakenplatte, Schmerzen, breite Narbe.
Die Narbe wird bei dieser Methode leider breit, weil das Gewicht des Armes das Wundgewebe immer auseinander zieht.

Die Schmerzen kamen bei mir von einem Supraspinatus Syndrom (einklemmung der Bizepssehne wischen Schulterdach und Kopf des Oberarmes, verursacht durch die geänderte Statik in der Schulter wegen der Platte und leicht veränderter Führung der Sehne). Nach 4 Wochen habe ich den Physio gewechselt und 2 Wochen später war ich schmerzfrei, weil er gleich durchblickt hat an was es lag (Aufabu der nun überbelasteten Muskulatur und dadurch erneute veränderung des Laufwegs der Sehne).

Das Ganze nennt sich auch Painfull arc bzw. ist eine der Ursachen für einen Painfull Arc http://www.sportgesundheit.eu/painful_arc.htm


Fazit: Guter Physio=weniger Schmerzen


----------



## JoEgg (20. April 2012)

Hi Jungs,

das hier wird so ziemlich mein erster ernsthafter Post in diesem Forum.

Am 2x.01.2012 hab auch ich mir beim Snowboardfahren einen derartigen Tossy3-Spaß beim Snowboarden zugezogen (Verschneiter "natürlicher Kicker" vor einem querliegendem Baum ... der während des Sprunges weggebrochen ist..).

Der Arm war ausgekugelt und eben das Schultereckgelenk beschädigt.
Nachdem ich noch runter ins Tal "gefahren" bin, haben mich die Bergstationssanis gut versorgt und den derzeitig zuständigen Arzt gerufen.
Ich hatte Glück, dass das ein äußerst kompetenter Mannschaftsarzt der dt. nordischen Kombinierer war, der sein Handwerk gut versteht.
Schulter drinnen, Ich verladen, ab ins Krankenhaus.

Im Krankenhaus wurde noch Tossy3 festgestellt und ich wenige Tage später operiert:
Hakenplatte und zwei Wunden, von denen sich eine in die Breite zieht - der Klassiker 

Der Arzt, der den Hauptnerv treffen und somit betäuben sollte hat äußerst stark verkackt: Die ersten zwei Tage nach der Op waren die Hölle. Ich hatte echt schon einige Operationen und Verletzungen aber das war mit Abstand wirklich das aller schlimmste.
Seis drum, kurz drauf gabs schon die erste Reha. Nach wenigen Tagen wurde ich entlassen und zu einem regulären "verlegt".

Ich war relativ überrascht, dass dieser meinte erst nach ca 6 Wochen Krankengymnastik anzuwenden.
Nach 4 Wochen hab ich dann mehr oder weniger eigenmächtig Termine bei einem Physio gemacht und das zu keiner Zeit bereut.

Zum heutigen Zeitpunkt hab ich im Alltag wenig bis keine Beschwerden. Die Heilung war sehr schnell und äußerst angenehm.
Das schönste war eigentlich das erste mal schmerzfrei liegen zu können.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich sportlich recht aktiv bin und Beachvolleyball auf Leistungs trainiere: So eine komplexe Arm(/Schulter)bewegung wie der Angriffsschlag ist leider noch nicht wirklich komplett drin; die Heilung ist zum heutigen Zeitpunkt ein bisschen stagniert ... aber ich bin zuversichtlich :>


Guter Physio = weniger Schmerzen
Ich hatte nur einen (sehr) guten Physio, aber das kann ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Mai 2012)

Ich darf mich dann nun leider auch hier einreihen.
Am Montag hat es mich in Winterberg zerlegt, habe direkt gemerkt, dass mit der Schulter was nicht stimmt.
Den Sturz gibt es hier auf Video.

Diagnose des Arztes: Tossy 3/ Rockwood 5.

Am Freitag ist der OP Termin, das Schlüsselbein soll wohl mit einer Cerclage am Rabenschnabelfortsatz fixiert werden.
Laut dem Arzt kann ich die Schulter dann, wenn alles korrekt verheilt, in 10 Wochen wieder voll belasten.

Wann habt ihr mit der Reha angefangen? Wie lange musstet ihr den Gilchrist Verband tragen? Habt ihr ihn zwischendurch abgenommen, damit die Gelenke nicht verkalken?

Mein Arzt meinte ich dürfte den Arm erst drei Wochen nach der OP wieder bewegen, was mir ehrlich gesagt absolut nicht gefallen will.


----------



## Bozopelli (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe mit der Bewegungstherapie am Tag nach der OP angefangen. Das kann aber je nach schwere des Falls und OP Methode variieren.
Am Besten lässt du dir direkt Krankengymnastik aufschreiben und gehst damit zu nem guten Physiotherapeuten, der weiss dann schon, wann und wieviel zu machen ist.


----------



## JoEgg (3. Mai 2012)

Das alles werden dir die Ärzte sagen.
Ich habe direkt am Tag nach der OP leichteste Pendelbewegungen machen müssen.
Gilchrist gabs für mich gar nicht.

Der Physiotherapeut, eine koryphäe auf seinem Gebiet, hat glaub ich den größten Teil zur Heilung beitragen und ständig meine Schulter wieder belastet.


Hätten Schulterprotektoren bei dir schlimmeres verhindert?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte Schulterprotektoren an, bin aber mit ausgestreckten Armen gestürzt. Da helfen die leider nicht viel. Ansonsten ist bei dem Sturz auch alles heil geblieben.


----------



## JoEgg (3. Mai 2012)

Achso, ja, hätte ich mir eigentlich nach dem Video denken können. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall sehr schnelle und gute Besserung.


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch gleich am Tag nach der OP mit Physio angefangen. 
Ich habe vorher einen Behandlungsplan bekommen. Da weist du genau wann du was wieder belasten darfst. Nach 3 Monaten darfst du normal wieder voll belasten. Hatte auch Rockwood 5.
Eins muss dir klar werden: die Schulter wird nie wieder so werden wie vor dem Unfall. Wenn du einen handwerklichen Beruf hast, wird es dich lange begleiten, aber auch die Maus am PC zu bewegen ist nach Monate nach der OP kein Zuckerschlecken.
Vielleicht hast du Glück und es geht bei dir alles besser. 

Ich habe 8 Monate nach der OP keine Probleme beim biken, technische Trails und Wurzel Teppiche geht alles 
Das ist die gute Nachricht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## morph027 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nur noch Probleme, wenn ich schwer arbeiten muss. Also Erde ausheben, mit der Axt schlagen etc, wo man viel Kraft aus der Drehung holt. Das merk ich dann abends. Zum Glück bin ich beruflich sitzend tätig


----------



## JoEgg (3. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich wiedersprechen:
Das Behandlungsschemata ist so eine allgemeingültige "Bibel" - auch für dicke, alte Menschen.

Meine Physios haben sofort bei der ersten Behandlung (ich bin 23j alt) unabhängig voneinander gesagt, dass dieser Plan nichts für mich sei und für sportlich aktive Menschen - ich nenn es mal so - zu passiv.

Such dir einen guten Physio und dann läuft der Lachs


----------



## Paul-Tossy (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Einsatz von Schulterprotektoren;  wie viel dämpfen Schulterprotektoren bei Stürzen auf die Schulter ab und können diese bis zu einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit eine Tossy-Verletzung verhindern?

Welche Schulterprotektoren sind besonders geeignet?

Da meine rechte Schulter  wegen einer im November 2011 zugezogenen Tossy-Verletzung Tossy 3 bzw. Rockwood 3-4 nachträglich operiert werden musste (es  wurde hierbei die Gracilissehen Bein entnommen und in die Schulter  eingesetzt), kann ich mir eine nochmalige AC-Gelenkverletzung nicht mehr "leisten".

Im Voraus besten Dank.

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitti690 (4. Mai 2012)

Leider können Schulterprotektoren dies nicht/ nur bedingt verhindern , da die Verletzung in der Regel durch einen Sturz auf denn ausgestreckten Arm erfolgt.

Hab mir selbst auch Tossy3 im letzten Jahr zugezogen , der Arzt im Spital  diagnostiziert aber zu nächst nur Tossy 1 wegen der starken Schwellung. 
Was sich aber im nachhinein für gut herraustellte , war nach einer Woche wieder beim Schaffen, die erste noch 50% , danach wieder voll und hab ne Anstellung als Schlosser. Der überstand beträgt nur etwa 5-7 mm und deswegen kam /kommt ne Op auch nicht für mich in frage , mein Arzt und der Physo haben mir auch davon abgeraten. 
Die Physo begann zwei Tage nach dem Unfall und etwa 10 Sitzungen + noch eigene Übungen zuhaus, hab bis jetzt keinerlei Problem, trotz der Belastung in Beruf und Freizeit.

Meiner Meinung nach ist ne übermässige Schonung nach ner Verletzung eher kontraproduktive, hab das bei anderen auch schon fest gestellt.


----------



## John McLeash (5. Mai 2012)

Jaja, das ist der Pitty690 gegen nen Baum gefahren, aber schön das du auch im Forum bist.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch nen 3er Tossy, und vor etwa 10 Jahren Jahren auch schonmal.

Links konservativ, rechts mit OP.
Op ist jetzt 10 Jahre her, immer mal wieder gibts verspannungen die sich mit einfachen Kraftübungen wieder geben.

Links ist jetzt 8 Monate her und habe die Schulter nicht gross geschont.
Direkt mit Übungen und starken schmerzhemmern begonnen.
Nach 4 Wochen wieder biken, nach 3-4 Monaten wieder voll belastet.
Was anhält sind Verspannungen der Muskulatur, immer wieder Physio machen ist wichtig.

Insgesamt ist das eher ne harmlose Verletzung die gut ausheilt auch ohne OP, aber sehr schmerzhaft.

Ich würde von Sehnenverpflanzungen und grösseren Eingriffen, vorallem Platten und Zeug was wieder entfernt werden muss dringend abraten.

Gut ist das Tight Rope Verfahren, und das geht minimalinvasiv.
Schulter wird auch funktionell besser dadurch, da durch das Rope das Schlüsselblatt besser geführt wird.

Meiner Meinung nach die einzig sinnvolle OP, die meisten anderen machen nur nen optischen Effekt.


----------



## Büscherammler (5. Mai 2012)

Die besten Schulterprotektoren sind Muskeln. Bin auch an beiden Schultern geschädigt, habe aber 
Gott sei Dank keine Probleme mehr.
Euch allen eine gute Besserung!


----------



## JoEgg (5. Mai 2012)

Die beste Schulterschmerzenprophylaxe sind Muskeln - bei einem vernünftigen Sturz können auch die dicksten Muskeln nichts mehr retten.


----------



## John McLeash (5. Mai 2012)

Tossy operieren nur bei extremen Schlüsselbeinverrenkungen Rw(4-6).
Sonst konservativ, und wenn einen der Hubbel stört und man mit dem aktiven DH fertig ist, dann Tight Rope.

Schutz vor Tossy gibt es nicht, tritt selbst bei den schwer gepanzerten Eishockeyspielern auf die haben das ständig.

Ist eine typische Verletzung bei hohen Energien oder Geschwindigkeiten.

Meiner Meinung hilft da kein Protektor, da die Ursachen oft ein Sturz auf den gestrekcten Arm ist oder ein direkter Schlag auf die Schulter, da nützt kein Protektor.

Ich kann aber immer nur wieder sagen, nicht sofort unters Messer und schon gar nichts mit Hakenplatte, Drähten oder sonstigem Zeug das wieder entfernt werden muss.
Die Verletzung ist weniger schlimm als es einem das deutsche Gesundheitssystem glauben macht.


----------



## Paul-Tossy (5. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hat die konservative Behandlung nicht angeschlagen und vor allem hatte ich neben dem deutlichen Hochstand auch eine horizontale Instabilität, daher konnte ich meine Schulter nicht mehr schmerzfrei belasten.  Deshalb war die nachträgliche Op notwendig. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Schulterprotektoren, und falls ja um wieviel reduziert sich das Schulterverletzungsrisiko?

Gruß

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToN (6. Mai 2012)

Paul, was für ein Op-verfahren wurde bei dir angewandt? tight rope?
bist du zufrieden mit dem ergebnis?


----------



## Paul-Tossy (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ton,

die genaue Op-Bezeichnung lautet athroskopisch assistierte Mini-open AC-Gelenkstabilisierung in kombinierter Gracilis- und Dog bon Button-Technik, Op war am 15.03.12. Da es sich um ein nachträgliche Op handelt konnten die Original-Bänder nicht mehr verwendet werden sondern musste die Gracilis-Sehne aus dem Bein entnommen und in der Schulter eingesetzt werden. Die Op-Nachbehandlung ist wesentlich länger als wenn man die OP gleich mit den Originalbändern durchgeführt hätte (war bei mir laut erstbehandeltem Krankenhausarzt u. a. wg. weiteren Verletzungen 4 Rippenbrüche, Pneumothorax nicht möglich u. darüber hinaus wurde im erstbehandelten Krankenhaus auch die Ansicht vertreten, dass man Tossy 3 heutzutage eher konservativ behandeln würde - aufgrund der weiteren Verletzungen wurde m. E. versäumt oder auch vernachlässigt die Röntgenaufnahmen mit Gewichten durchzuführen - hierdurch hätte man erkennen können, dass auch eine horizontale Instabilität bestanden hatte).

Ob die jetzige Op den gewünschten Erfolg bringt kann man frühestens nach einem guten halben Jahr nach OP beurteilen. Ich mußte in den ersten 6 Wochen ein Othosoft-Abduktionskissen tragen und es durfte in der KG nur Lymphdrainage und passive KG durchgeführt werden. Ab der 7. - 11. Woche wird durchgehend aktiv-assistive KG (d. h. der Arm wird vom Psysiotherapeut geführt und ich darf die Bewegung mitmachen).  Morgen beginnt beim Physio die 8. Woche post OP.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## kiteflame (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hatte mir auch ein Tossy3 / Rockwood5 zugezogen. Gelenkkapsel sind nicht eingerissen. Rotorenmanschette in Ordnung. Leichte Gewebeeinblutungen. 3cm Hochstellung des Schlüsselbeins ohne Gewichte. Schlüsselbein wurde vor ca 6J nach einem Bruch mit einer Platte fixiert.

Schwankte zwischen OP und Konservativ.
Nach 1Woche und Gilchrist-Verband habe ich mich für die OP entschieden, weil ich wegen der Ruhigstellung unangenehmste Taubheitsgefühle im Arm bekommen habe
(Taping müsste mal jemand ausprobieren... Ob man das Schlüsselbein "runter-tapen" kann?).
Da die konservative Methode allgemein länger zum ausheilen benötigt und in den häufigsten Fällen im Alter Schwierigkeiten bereitet, habe ich mich für die OP mit Tight Rope entschieden. Die Bänder wurden nicht angenäht.
1Woche nach der Ambulanten OP (09:00 OP, 16:00 Zuhause) erste Bewegungsübungen. Übungen bis zur Schmerzschwelle. Ständiges leichtes kühlen. Schmerzstiller benötigte ich nicht. Nach 3Wochen nahezu voller Bewegungsradius ohne Schmerzen durchführbar. Habe mit Krafttraining begonnen (Fitnessbänder und Hanteln). Leichtes Dehnen um Sehenverkürzung vorzubeugen. Kühlung benötigte die Schulter nicht mehr. Bei jeglichen Übungen habe ich Überreizung vermieden. Alle 2-3h, etwa 15min Training. 
Ob und wann die Bänder verheilen, weiss ich noch nicht, aber zumindest hält das Tight Rope das Schlüsselbein in der richtigen Position und die Schulter hängt nicht. 

Diese Seite hat mir geholfen: SportsInjuryClinic 

So habe ich mich entschieden, den Heilungsprozess voranzutreiben.
Ob es auch so bei euch anwendbar ist... keine Ahnung.
Die Meinungen für die Heilungstherapie gehen da ja Extrem auseinander.
Aber die Aussage, das möglichst Früh mit einer Bewegungstherapie begonnen werden sollte, finde ich persönlich plausibel. 
Fest steht: Das Tight Rope bleibt drinnen. Dient als Ersatz des Ligamentum coraco- claviculare und wirkt auf alle Zeit sabilisierend. 

Mal schaun was der Physio meint. 
Für meinen Teil werde ich die Schultergürtelmuskelatur mehr kräftigen müssen.

Ride on

PS.: Wenn mann so durch die Foren googelt, könnte man fast meinen, nur Asphalt-ölis (Rennradfahrer) machen Konservativ, aber die stehen dazu.


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2012)

moin. ich bin am 17.05.12 über den Lenker gegangen und hab mir dabei eine AC-Schultereck..... zugezogen  

Es wurde, mittels röntgen, eine Tossy II verletzung diagnostiziert. Die frage war nun op, oder nicht?! 
Wenn ich schon die auswahl habe > OP!

Ich habe jetzt bis zum 29. auf einen OP termin warten müssen. Scheinbar(!) kann das nicht jeder Operieren weil die schulter wohl sehr kompliziert ist. 

Jedenfalls hatte ich nun eine offene OP bei der eine "double mini tightrope" gemacht wurde. Bei der OP kahm auch raus das es wohl doch eine verletzung nach Rockwood III war.

Ich habe meinen Plan bekommen zwecks KG usw. Bin aber etwas verwirrt was ich nun glauben soll. 
Laut Krankenhaus soll ich nach 14 Tagen Post-OP mit KG anfangen und bis dahin den Gilchrist tragen. 
Laut Orthopäden (dem ich eigentlich mehr "glaube") könnte ich mit der KG jetzt schon anfangen und zudem soll ich den Gilchrist weglassen und stattdessen den Arm pendeln lassen. 

Ich muss auch sagen, mit Glichrist hab ich mehr schmerzen als ohne... 
Komischerweiße tut mir der musculus brachialis (zumindest denk ich das der so heißt ^^) mehr weh als irgend ein Band/Schlüsselbein/Narbe/whatever.

Die Frage ist nun: Wer weiß es besser? 
Der ders "offen" gesehen hat? Oder der ders definitiv öfter operiert hat?

Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren wann Ihr euch wieder aufs Rad getraut habt? Fährt jetzt die Angst mit bei euch? 
Was passiert bei einem erneutem Sturz auf die Schulter? Reißen die TightRopes? Oder halten die vielleicht besser als die Bänder? 
Ich habe erst am 11. wieder einen termin bei Orthopäden, deswegen muss ich euch jetzt nerven mit den Fragen  

Grüße und gute Besserung ins Krankenlager!


----------



## JoEgg (6. Juni 2012)

Bei einem ordentlichen Sturz bringt das wohl alles nichts und der ganze Spaß geht von Neuem wieder los.

Ich würde immer wieder auf meinen Physio vertrauen.
Der Standardplan ist sowieso eher für dicke, alte Menschen gedacht.

Ich (Tossy3) habe mich nach 3 Monaten wieder aufs Rad getraut - es war aber wirklich nur eine extrem sanfte und langsame Runde möglich.
Die Angst fährt ein bisschen mit. Angst ist falsch, erhöhter Respekt ist wohl besser.


----------



## swuzzi (7. Juni 2012)

Hi
Das wichtigste:
Wurden die Bänder mitangenäht!
Den Arm die ersten drei Monate nicht über 90° hochheben!

Gegen pendeln und andere Reha Übungen ist nichts zu sagen!
Glaubt dem Tera -P!!
Gruß und gute Beserung


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Wurden die Bänder mitangenäht!



Bei mir? Im Arztbrief steht nix davon. Lieber mal nachfragen? 
Wo wäre denn der unterschied falls oder falls nicht? 

grüße und danke *g


----------



## Hafubi (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte Tossy 3 und habe den Gilchrist 3 Tage nach der OP abgelegt. Die Ärzte rieten auch ihn länger zu tragen. Aber es war auch einfach nur unangenehm immer in der Haltung zu verharren und verursachte Schmerzen (vor allem auch im Ellenbogen). Ohne den Verband war es viel angenehmer. Der Physiotherapeut sagte auch, dass es seiner Meinung nach sinnvoll wäre, den Arm bzw. die Schulter schnell wieder an Bewegungen zu gewöhnen (Mitpendeln beim gehen z.B., oder auch einfach nur im Stand). Mit der KG bin ich 4 Tage nach der OP angefangen und der Therapeut meinte, auch hier sei es sinnvoll möglichst früh zu beginnen. 6 Monate nach dem Unfall war ich wieder voll belastbar. Also, meine Meinung: Gilchrist weg (vllt nachts noch tragen, damit man nicht ausversehen eine falsche Bewegung macht), Den Arm bewusst bewegen und möglichst schnell mit KG beginnen. GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## virurs (8. Juni 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Ich kann aber immer nur wieder sagen, nicht sofort unters Messer und schon gar nichts mit Hakenplatte, Drähten oder sonstigem Zeug das wieder entfernt werden muss.
> Die Verletzung ist weniger schlimm als es einem das deutsche Gesundheitssystem glauben macht.



Bist Du mein Arzt? Der hat genau das gleiche gesagt. Mich hat's in Südafrika zerlegt, dort meinten alle Ärzte: Hakuna Matata... Passt schon, lass es. Zurück in Zürich hat sich der Doc meinen Rockwood 4 angeschaut und Sorgenfalten geschlagen. Es sei die Operation, die er am wenigsten empfehle, vor allem nicht mit Drähten, Metall und sostwas. Lieber sein lassen, wobei das aber auch schlecht sei wegen langfristigen Abnützungen. Ergo:

Jung, sportlich, Überkopfbewegungen, Rockwood >3: eher operieren
Alle anderen: besser sein lassen.

Habe jetzt ne Tight-Rope und bin voll zufrieden. Wie's in 20 Jahren aussieht, werden wir sehen, aber bis dahin lass' ich's krachen


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2012)

wann war deine OP? bist du schon schmerzfrei? voll beweglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mich hat es inzwischen auch leider erwischt. Haben bei euch die Ärzte eigentlich direkt den Grad Verletzung also Tossy 1,2,3 bzw Rockwood bekannt gegeben?
Mir wurden irgendwie nur sehr spärlich informationen gegeben. Habe einen Rucksack Verband bekommen und die Ärztin im Winterberger Krankenhaus sowie mein Orthopäde sehen beide eine Op als nicht notwendig an. Jetzt sind 2 Tage vergangen und ich fühle mich schon deutlich besser.Ich kann meinen Oberarm jetzt schon wieder auf 90° anheben. Das klingt doch eher nach Tossy1, oder? Evtl auch Tossy2. Meine Schultermuskulatur ist relativ trainiert was glaube ich eher hilfreich ist. Das Schlüsselbein guckt auch nur ein bißchen aus der Schulter. Nach den Geschichten die ich hier so gelesen habe glaube ich kaum dass ich mir Tossy3 zugezogen habe, da die meisten ja nun doch ein wenig länger gebraucht haben bis sie ihren Arm überhaupt wieder etwas bewegen konnten. Hat jemand von euch den Bänderriss gehört? Beim Kreuzband z.b soll es ja auch richtig laut knallen. Vielleicht sind meine ja nur überdehnt.


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Juli 2012)

Servus, was habt ihr alle mit Physio und  Krankengymnastik?
Habe/Hatte Rockwood 5 also alles durch. Hakenplatte drin, in 2 Wochen sind 12 Wochen rum und die Platte kommt wieder raus. Hab noch nicht einmal eine Manuelle Therapie oder Krankengymnastik bekommen.
Für was soll das gut sein?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. Juli 2012)

Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Muss man den Bändern nicht Zeit lassen zusammenzuwachsen und zu verheilen? Find ich irgendwie nicht logisch.

Ich hab zwar nur Tossy1 und als ich nach Krankengymnastik gefragt habe um das zu beschleunigen hat er aber verneint weil der Arm ruhig gehalten werden muss (hatte keinen Verband o.ä.) und ohne Belastung bewegt werden sollte damit alles erst einmal verheilen kann.



Apeman schrieb:


> jetzt ist meine frage, ob jemand schon mal das gleiche hatte und wie ich wieder mit dem "aufbautraining" anfangen kann. habt ihr da reha oder krankengym bekommen?



Ich habe zwar nach Krankengym gefragt aber der Arm muss ja ruhig gehalten werden und Krankengymnastik das falsche wäre.

Aber bei ner OP ist das sicher dann was anderes? Zumal viele hier viel früher aufs Bike steigen obwohl Tossy3 doch so viel schlimmer als Tossy1 ist? Kommt aber sicher auch auf die OP Methode an oder wie?

@Chemtrail, die Diagnose steht normalerweise auch im KH-Bericht... Erst mein Orthopäde hat Tossy1 erwähnt und sich für mich mehr Zeit nehmen können. Konservativ wird bei Tossy1 und Tossy2 behandelt...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. Juli 2012)

timmsen schrieb:


> nach 5 tage ist die schulter heute grün und gelb, hab wohl falsch geschlafen



Das kommt vom Bluterguss nach dem Sturz, diesen kann man gut im Ultraschall sehen... Im KH in den Röntgenaufnahmen war der bei mir nicht zu sehen sondern auch nur die Hochstellung. Meine Schulter war dann auch grün und gelb erst nach ein paar Tagen.


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2012)

Mir wurde sofort gesagt was ich hab. Eine OP wurde für Sinnvoll empfunden. Außerdem WOLLTE ICH eine OP. Fakt ist jedenfalls das mein Sturz am 17.05. war und ich schon "lang" wieder fahr...


----------



## Chemtrail (6. Juli 2012)

Hm, ich bewege meinen Arm nach dem Motto: "Erlaubt ist was nicht weh tut". Wie eingeschränkt wart ihr denn in eurer Bewegungsfreiheit?

@SirLancelot Ich hatte einen Zettel den ich dem Orthopäden gegeben habe, war ne fiese Sauklaue, ich habe nur "Klaviertastenphänomen" und "Clavikula" erkannt.


----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2012)

Ich komm grad ausm KH und mich hat's auch erwischt... Tossy 3 und alles durch.
Am Donnerstag werd ich operiert.

Wie lang hat's denn bei euch gedauert bis ihr wieder aufm Rad gesessenhabt und wann war denn wieder Autofahren drinn?


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Juli 2012)

Auto fahrn konnte ich so 10 Tage nach OP, Handbremse ziehen ging aber nicht und R-Gang nicht. Kommt halt drauf an ob links oder rechts.  2 Wochen nach OP bin ich aufs Spinning , mehr einhändig am Anfang aber Hauptsache schwitzen. Ins Gelände geh ich erst wenn die Platte raus ist, ist zwar extrem hart, aber ich will mich nicht auf der Zielgeraden wegen 3 Wochen noch für ganz lang schrotten.  Besorg Dir ein Keilkissen für die Couch sonst schmerzt sogar die Klotze.  Mit Kissen ist viel besser.


----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2012)

Danke!

Ich bekomme wohl eine Kordel zwischen schlüsselbein und rabenschnabel, also wohl "tightrope" und die bleibt wohl drinnen. 10 Tage nach op wieder Autofahren klingt doch schon mal okay, da es die eh die Linke Schulter ist wirds auch mim schalten klappen.

Man man man und alles wegen nem Platten :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Tight rope gab ich auch  bin ca. 3 weeks post-op wieder gefahren.


----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2012)

Auto oder Rad? O.O


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Rad


----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2012)

Und Auto?
Rad macht zwar mehr Spass, aber mein "neuer" Chef kommt in 2 Wochen ausm Urlaub, da wär ich gern wieder voll einsatzbereit.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Auto kannst ja sofort, wenn du den gilchrist ablegst..


----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2012)

Super!
Und hast du sonst irgendwelche Beschwerden durch den Fremdkörper?

Verstehe ich das richtig, das tightrope ersetzt quasi meine gerissenen Bänder dauerhaft und führt somit zu einer relativ schnellen Wiederherstellung der Belastbarkeit meines AC Gelenks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul-Tossy (8. Juli 2012)

Tight Rope kann auch reißen,

deswegen sollte man bei der Belastung sich an die Anweisungen des Orthopäden halten.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2012)

die kordel wird nicht so schnell reißen. das zeug ist stabiler als deine bänder  Hab schon gefragt ob ich auf der andere seite auch eins haben kann ^^ 

ersetzen tuts nix. deine bänder "wachsen wieder zusammen"


----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

Habe nichts anderes vor, aber es ist schon so, dass die Bänder nie wirklich wieder werden oder?


----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

Ah okay, ich dachte die Bänder sind, weil nicht genäht dauerhaft futsch


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2012)

nene.. da bildet sich knorpel oder so ein schei$$ ^^


----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

I See i See


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Juli 2012)

Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein warum man nach der OP so schnell wieder zum biken kommt... ich bin trotzdem froh nicht unters Messer zu müssen auch wenn es länger dauert.

@Chemtrail, ein paar Tage später kam auch ein maschinell geschriebener Bericht per Post vom KH zu mir nach Hause. Vielleicht kriegst ja noch eins... ja mein Arzt im KH war Jung hatte trotzdem ne Sauklaue auch wenn ich sie entziffern konnte...


----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich gerade versucht hin zu legen. Meine geprellten Rippen mit dem verband drauf bringen mich um. ...


----------



## Chemtrail (8. Juli 2012)

@ Sir Lancelot du hattest ja "nur" Tossy, sind deine Bänder also nur überdehnt, und hattest du auch das "Klaviertastenphänomen". Ich hoffe dass ich auch gut davon gekommen bin. Ansonsten versuche ich morgen mal die Röntgenaufnahmen einzuscannen, vielleicht kann man den Schaden ja dann Vergleichen. Ich glaube nicht dass ich einen KH Bericht bekomme, bin ja nur ein Kassenpatient.

Ich habe das Problem dass ich als Student 2 Jobs habe die ich momentan beide nicht ausüben kann. Arbeite ich nicht verdiene ich kein Geld.
Lasse ich mich operieren bekomme ich ein Genesungs- und ein Krankenhaustagegeld.
Ist zwar nicht Sinn der Sache aber ich überlege ernsthaft mich deshalb aus finanziellen Gründen unters Messer zu legen. Ich glaube ansonsten zahlt die Unfallversicherung gar nichts. 2 Wochen ohne Arbeit kann ich überbrücken aber ich hatte erst im Januar einen Unfall mit Frontzahntrauma und Zahnverlust, konnte wochenlang nicht arbeiten und der Zahnersatz war auch nicht ganz umsonst. Nochmal nach so kurzer Zeit verkrafte ich so etwas finanziell nicht.

@Asrael, klingt übel, als wäre die Schulter nicht genug gewesen. Gute Besserung.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2012)

naach der OP darfst ca. 6 wochen nicht arbeiten.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (8. Juli 2012)

Die Kordel hält das Schlüsselbein unten und ersetzt keine Bänder, in 95% der Fälle wird man aber wieder ganz der Alte. Also keine Sorge sondern nur Geduld.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Juli 2012)

Aber viele gehen doch so wie sich das hier liest nach der OP nach 1-2 Wochen wieder biken also vor den 6 Wochen?

Keine Sorge wenn es nur T1/T2 ist wirst du nach 2 Wochen arbeiten können nur nicht schwer heben auf der verletzten Seite. Viele Arbeiten gehen ja dann mit dem anderen Arm. Muss man sich halt umgewöhnen. Dann sollten die Schmerzen weitgehend weg sein ohne Belastung, nur muss man halt immer noch die Seite schonen.

Bei mir war der Acromioclaviculärer Gelenkspalt auf 12 mm gegenüber 4mm auf der Gegenseite. Laterale Clavicula hatte bei mir keinen Hochstand.


----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir isses leider T3, ich muss aber trotzdem zur Arbeit.
Zum glück arbeite ich zu 80% mit der Maus. 
Ich muss nur halt irgendwie zur Arbeit kommen, deswegen Brauch ich das Auto


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2012)

Fakt ist jedenfalls: so schnell wie möglich den gilchrist weglassen! Kannst den arm ruhig pendeln lassen..


----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

Rebirth wie lang warst du denn im Krankenhaus?
Ich muss sagen, dass ich es am liebsten ambulant machen lassen würde.

Ich werde Donnerstag operiert und will ab Sonntag versuchen den Gilchrist wegzulassen. Zumal ich dann auch meinen Space Navigator wieder benutzen können sollte (3D Maus für CAD Anwendungen) und hoffentlich auch autofahren.


----------



## Chemtrail (8. Juli 2012)

@ Sirlancelot ah das sind gute Nachrichten die hoffen lassen. Vielleicht hatte ich ja Glück im Unglück.

@rebirth Ich habe zwar nur einen Rucksackverband aber den lasse ich auch öfters mal weg, das Teil muss ja auch mal gewaschen werden, hängt ja die ganze Zeit in der Achselhöhle. 

@asrael vielleicht kannst du ja mit einem Verwandten/Bekannten der ein Auto mit Automatik hat für ein paar wochen tauschen. Dann dürfte das fahren doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2012)

Ich war nur übernacht im kkh. Schlauch raus und heim.. 

Mein Tip: Diclo 75 SL

Kein IBU 800 schrott kommt da ran


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Juli 2012)

Verband o. ä. hatte ich von Anfang nicht den Arm so gehalten das ich keine schmerzen hatte.

Auto fahren geht gut wenn man die Gänge gut nutzt... In Stadt meist im 2 Gang und vorrausschauend fahren. Das etwas mehr Verbrauch ist auch egal... Rückwärtsgang kann man dann auch mit Links einlegen da man ja sowieso anhalten muss.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2012)

Glaub das ist bei jedem anders. Bei mir wär sofort nach der op nicht an fahren zu denken gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wars ab dem 3ten Tag wo es ging. Aber ich denke auch das jede Verletzung individuell ist. Biken darf ich vom Arzt aus aber beim abstützen auf den Lenker hab ich immer noch schmerzen und warte lieber noch etwas.


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Glaub das ist bei jedem anders. Bei mir wär sofort nach der op nicht an fahren zu denken gewesen



Genau, kommt auch drauf an ob die Bänder oder und Muskel in der mitte oder am Knochenansatz abgerissen sind. 
Was alles und wie was kaputt ist, ist ja meist unterschiedlich, es gibt im laufe des Heilungsprozess gute Tage und dann wieder viel später ganz miese Tage an denen gar nichts geht. Ich kann jedem nur Raten, was aber alle Sportler zu 98% nie kapieren, sobald man sich wieder gut fühlt langsam mit Training wieder anzufangen. Lasst es! Die täglichen Bewegungen beim waschen anziehen und sonstiges reichen voll aus, mehr ist kontraproduktiv. Bei mir hat sich Flüssigkeit gebildet mit Entzündung über der Platte wegen Überbelastung, musste dann aufgeschnitten werden, im schlimmsten Fall muss das Metal viel zu früh wieder raus. 
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft!


----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage, wisst ihr evtl. was das knirschen/überspringen in meiner Schulter ist?
Es fühlt sich an als würde etwas aneinander reiben und hin und her springen, das ganze passiert an und an wenn ich unbeabsichtigt die Brust oder Schulter anspanne.
Ist das normal oder sollte ich den Chirurg darauf aufmerksam machen?


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Juli 2012)

Normal ist das nicht, aber wenns normal wäre hättest Du ja keine Verletzung, Da ist was kaputt und das merkt man halt auch, völlig normal und gehört zur Verletzung, dieses klemmen und überspringen, bleibt ein paar Wochen auch nach der OP.


----------



## MOHTman (8. Juli 2012)

Hey Asrael. 
Also, ich hatte das vor meiner OP auch beim hinlegen und aufstehen oder treppensteigen. Es hat sich Spannung aufgebaut und dann halt mit knirschen entladen - war mein Eindruck. Bin kein Arzt, aber da sich die Knochenstellung in der Zeit, in der ich auf die OP gewartet habe, eh mehrmals geändert hat, hab ich mich nicht gewundert. Seit dem ich die Platte drin habe, ist es weg.

Bei mir ist aber nur das Schlüsselbein gerochen. Die Bänder sind nur gedehnt. 

Ich kann dir nur raten auch nach der OP nichts zu überstürzen... Hab im KH Leute getroffen, die zu früh wieder aktiv waren... 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Chemtrail (9. Juli 2012)

So ich habe jetzt nochmal bein Orthopäden nachgefragt und war bei der krankengymnastik. Die Diagnose ist Tossy3 (*******, die Alpen kann ich dieses Jahr vergessen). Es wird bei mir aber trotzdem nur konventionell behandelt, hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich nun mal schlau gemacht, was spricht denn bei die gegen tight rope oder minar (ähnlich tight rope)
Laut meiner Ärztin wachsen die Bänder nicht mehr zusammen, können aber durch Muskeln ganz gut ersetzt werden.
Bei der konservativen Behandlung wird aber immer der Versatz des Schlüsselbeins zu Schulter bleiben und die Wiederherstellung der vollen Beweglichkeit ist geringer als nach einer op.
Was spricht denn bei dir gegen eine op?


----------



## Chemtrail (9. Juli 2012)

Das Frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch, ich weiss nicht was gegen die Op spricht. Vielleicht die möglichen Komplikationen und dass mein Schlüsselbein gar nicht sooooo weit hervorsteht?
Ich bin auch zemlich verunsichert, laut den infos aus dem Internet wird bei Tossy 3 ja fast immer operiert.


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Juli 2012)

Tossy 3 ist eigentlich Tu ungenau. Die Rockwood Einstufung wäre interessanter. 
Bei Tossy 3 und Rockwood 5 oder 6 wird zur OP empfohlen. 
Was für ein Rockwood hast du ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chemtrail (9. Juli 2012)

Keine, Ahnung ich habe ein Röntgenbild als Pdf und nach eigener Einschätzung würde ich auf Rockwood 3 oder höchstens auf 4 tippen. Mit tendenz zur 3


----------



## Chemtrail (9. Juli 2012)

Nee es dürfte recht sicher Typ 3 sein


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

mir haben 3 ärzte ( Hausarzt, Orthopäde, Operateur ) ne OP nahe gelegt... Auch wenn sie abgeraten hätten hätt ichs trotzdem machen lassen. bin kein fan von wundern.... =)

Die einstufung op ja/nein gilt auch für 80 jährige. bei nem jungen sportlichen menschen wird fast immer operiert. o-ton Hausarzt.


----------



## Asrael (9. Juli 2012)

Ich würde es auf jeden fall machen lassen.
Bei mir wird es nur einen 3cm Schnitt geben und 2 Tage KH.
Operationsmethode ist bei mir MINAR und die alternative wäre tightrope. Ist im prinzip das selbe, tightrope wird von oben nach unten eingeführt und minar von der Mitte jeweils hoch bzw. runter.

Ich würd das einfach mal googeln und einen Unfallchirurg konsultieren.


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

Meins nennt sich double mini tightrope. Die kordeln sind aus fibrewire, was auch immer das ist  jedenfalls unsichtbar auf den röntgen bildern. Die op wird teilweise sogar über kleine löchen gemacht, mir fällt der name net ein


----------



## Asrael (9. Juli 2012)

Ist beides endoskopisch glaub ich


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

ah genau, so heißts  Bei mir wurde noch ein schnitt gemacht. aber is ne 1A narbe geworden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (9. Juli 2012)

Dann sollte ich mir besser noch eine Meinung einholen. Ich habe ja momentan Zeit.


----------



## kiteflame (9. Juli 2012)

sers!
beziehe mich auf mein posting 621
wieder fit! schmerzfrei! juha! nach rockwood5.
werde mal alles zusammenschreiben, wie wo was ich zu genesung alles gemacht habe:
06.05. unfall. im kh wurde geröntgt, kein bruch. vermutet die bänder wegen der schlüsselbeinhochstellung. gilchrist verband (dabei ist mir aber der arm eingeschlafen) ständiges kühlen (auch unterkühlte bierdosen kann man damit auf angenehme trinktemperatur bringen... ).
11.05. mrt. bänder gerissen: rockwood5.
16.05. ambulante op. tight rope.
1 woche später habe ich nach der sportsinjuryclinic anleitung erste übungen gemacht.
insgesamt war ich 6 wochen daheim. ständig die schulter bewegt. hauüptsächlich mit so gummibändern trainiert.
meine krankenkasse hat mir nach 7 wochen nach der op 10 reha stunden genehmigt, wovon ich dann letztendlich 5 in anspruch genommen habe. der abschlusstest mit so ner kraftmessaparatur hat ergeben das ich in der linken und in der rechten schulter die gleiche kraft habe. 67newton oder so.
das tapen hatte ich auch ausprobiert, es entlastet die schulter, ist nur eine lästige kleberei.
23.06. enduro runde keine schmerzen. komisches gefühl in der schulter.
ab 01.07. fahr ich auch wieder dh. 
ich denke, eine tight-rope operation ist bisher die beste lösung, wenn die schulter schnell wieder belastbar sein muss. auch wenn weniger bänder gerissen sind, beschleunigt diese eingriff den heilungsprozess. stellt man für die heiligung die schulter ruhig, bauen sich die muskeln ab und das gelenk verkalkt. 
die bänder halten nunmal die schulter da wo sie hingehört. eine fehlstellung kann sich im alter bemerkbar machen und den bewegungsraum stark einschränken.
mein genesungsverlauf und der physiotherapeut geben mir recht.
jeder muss für sich den richtigen weg finden. 

on bike again


----------



## Asrael (9. Juli 2012)

Wieder mal ich... Ich verspreche nach der op halt ich die Klappe.

Ich wollte eigentlich Ende September nach finale ligure, meint ihr das wird was oder soll ich's lieber abhaken?

Ausserdem bekomm ich vom gilchrist verband übelst Ausschlag, hatte das noch jemand?


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

klar wird das was! Lass das schei$ ding einfach weg


----------



## kiteflame (10. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> klar wird das was! Lass das schei$ ding einfach weg



jep! gibt super putzlappen!


----------



## Chemtrail (10. Juli 2012)

So ich habe mir jetzt noch eine Überweisung geben lassen und gehe morgen mal in die Uniklinik bezüglich einer zweiten Meinung, wird wohl nicht Schaden und Zeit habe ich ja eh gerade im Überfluss.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das tatsächlich keine OP nötig ist.


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2012)

nötig is immer so ein ding... machs einfach


----------



## Chemtrail (12. Juli 2012)

So, ich habe mich heute intensiv in der Uniklinik beraten lassen. Zu meinem Erstaunen meinten auch dort der Othopäde wie auch der Chirurg dass eine Op lediglich eine optische Verbesserung darstellt. Trotz der schwere der Verletzung kann ich meinen Arm jetzt schon fast Problemlos auf 110° anheben. Ich tendiere also momentan eher zu einer konventionellen Behandlung und werde diese erst einmal fortsetzen. Die Op kann ich ja später immer noch machen. Laut den Ärzten werden wohl, ausser der Optik, keine allzu großen Einschränkungen auf mich zukommen. Den Rucksackverband muss ich auch nicht mehr tragen.
Ich habe eine ungewöhnlich hohe Schmerzgrenze was bei einer solchen Verletzung ein enormer Vorteil ist, und bewege meinen Arm im Alltag fast problemlos. Allerdings vermeide ich es Gegenstände von über 5 kg mit der verletzten Schulter zu heben.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. Juli 2012)

Mein Hausarzt hat mich damals auch zum Orthopäden überwiesen der sich mit chirurgie auskennt, das war ihm wichtig. Dann hast du ja jetzt mit 4 Ärzten  Gewissheit das die konservative Behandlung wohl auch zum Erfolg führen wird und die OP nicht zwingend erforderlich ist.

P.S. Ich konnte auch nach wenigen Tagen meinen Arm schon so weit wie du jetzt hoch heben. Das legt sich nach 1-2 Wochen und dann kannst du auch mit leichten Schmerzen höher gehen... Allerdings hab ich das vermieden und den Arm normal bewegt so wie es nicht weh getan hat.

So wie das jetzt in den letzten Beiträgen berichtet wurde kommst du mit der Zeit wohl eh in etwa aufs gleiche raus. Eine OP würde die Zeit sogar wohl etwas nach hinten verschieben... vielleicht geht es ja bei dir sogar schneller. Nach 3 Wochen war ich ohne Belastung (Druck auf Lenker) schon beschwerdefrei... Jetzt geht es auch langsam mit Druck von Tag zu Tag spürbar besser. Jede Woche gibt es in etwa einen Sprung in der Heilung... Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (12. Juli 2012)

@ SirLancelot, danke für die genesungswünsche allerdings komme ich, sobald ich vor dem Spiegel stehe immer wieder ins grübeln. Naja erstmal abwarten und mal schauen wie es aussieht wenn ich überhaupt wieder richtig "gerade" stehen kann. Ist ja jetzt noch alles Grün und Blau in der Region.


----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2012)

das teil an der schulter wird auch in 20 jahren noch hochstehen, bei dir


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich kenn das, bei mir sah die Schulter anfangs trotz Tossy1 auch erst total schief und übel aus. Da war nicht nur der Knubbel oben zu sehen. Lag aber auch an dem Bluterguss am Gelenk. Ich nehme an du hast auch einen wenn es so verfärbt ist.

Der Knubbel bleibt ja sonst hoch stehen bei Tossy3 wenn die Bänder gerissen sind...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. Juli 2012)

So sah das bei mir aus:


----------



## Chemtrail (12. Juli 2012)

Dein Schlüsselbein ist aber noch "dran" meins steht hoch, und zwar um mehr als den Durchmesser des Schlüsselbeins. Ich habe leider keinen Scanner, aber morgen kümmere ich mal darum und lade auch mal ein Bild hoch. 
Verstehe ich das Richtig, du bist relativ mittig auf Schulter bzw Rücken gefallen und hast dir in beiden Schultern die Bänder überdehnt bzw zerrissen?

Auf dem rechten Bild ist das Schulterblatt sehr weit oben, aber das Schlüsselbein sieht doch eigentlich ganz OK aus.


----------



## Asrael (12. Juli 2012)

So ich hab's jetzt hinter mir. Ich hoffe, dass morgen die Drainage rauskommt.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich jetzt die Schulter schon wieder leicht bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. Juli 2012)

Hört sich gut an.

@Chemtrail Ich bin über den Lenker auf den Kopf und seitlich dann auf die eine Schulter gefallen. Oder die Verletzung kommt davon das meine Hand zuerst mit dem Lenker aufgeschlagen hat. R ist der normale Zustand, keine Verletzung. Sieht halt so aus weil ich Gewichte an den Händen hängen hatte zum Vergleich mit der kranken Seite. Ja die Bänder sind zum Glück noch dran sonst würde die Clavikula ganz weit nach oben stehen. Meine Muskulatur an der verletzten Schulter um das Gelenk ist auch noch intakt gewesen. Zum Glück "nur" eine Sprengung. Der Hochstand kommt auch teilweise durch den Bluterguss (konnte man im Ultraschall sehen) um das Gelenk zustande.

Nachtrag: Was haben die Ärzte gesagt? Sind deine Bänder ganz gerissen? So wie du es ja beschreibst hört sich das ja danach an. Dann wird der Hochstand der Clavikula ja dann bei dir bleiben ohne OP... Hast du eine Sprengung zusätzlich zum Hochstand?


----------



## Asrael (13. Juli 2012)

Wieder ich 

Wie lange hättet ihr denn wundschmerzen nach eurer tightrope op?


----------



## MOHTman (13. Juli 2012)

Erstmal schön, das es bei dir ohne Komplikationen geklappt zu haben scheint 

Allgemein: Der reine Wundschmerz sollte eigentlich nach zwei Tagen weg sein - wurde ja genäht. Die Drainage kam bei mir am zweiten Tag nach der OP raus, da nichts nachgelaufen ist.


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wieder ich
> 
> Wie lange hättet ihr denn wundschmerzen nach eurer tightrope op?



Eigentlich gar nicht. Kleine Naben die schnell verheilen. 2 Tage Krankenhaus und fertig.
Aber irgendwie macht die Schulter bei mir nach 10 Monaten wieder Probleme 
Bei Belastungen merk ich es und überhaupt ist es nicht mehr wie vorher.
Liegt vielleicht am Alter 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chemtrail (16. Juli 2012)

@ Sirlancelot

So ich habe jetzt mal die Bilder eingescannt und die persönlichen Daten darauf verschwinden lassen und diese in meinem Profil hochgeladen (ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die Bilder sonst hier einfügen kann). Ich gehe auch ab morgen wieder arbeiten. Ich muss besser gesagt, bin auch mal gespannt ob das gut geht ist eigentlich doch noch etwas zu früh.


Ich bleibe immer noch bei der konventionellen Behandlung, da ja hier irgendwie alle operiert werden, bei Tossy 3 zumindest, werde ich natürlich gelegentlich noch mal Bericht erstatten wie es sich weiter Entwickelt hat. Ist ja evtl interessant für diejenigen die auch gerade vor dieser Entscheidung stehen.

Nur für die Optik lege ich mich jedenfalls nicht unters Messer, ausserdem macht mich ein kleiner optischer Makel für die Frauen erreichbarer ;-)


----------



## Chemtrail (20. Juli 2012)

So ich war jetzt schon wieder 2 Tage a 12 Stunden arbeiten, hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. Solche Dinge wie z.b 50l Fässer zu heben sind zwar noch nicht drinn aber solange ich den Arm nicht über den Kopf hebe (was ich eh momentan nicht benötige) oder den Arm weit austrecke (was leider öfters der Fall ist) komme ich eigentlich ganz gut klar.
Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell besser wird. Nachdem der Bluerguss etwas abgeklungen war ging es eigentlich ganz schnell.

Zur Krankengymnastik gehe ich auch nicht mehr, wären zwar noch ein paar Termine gewesen doch ich betrachte diese als Zeitverschwendung. Sind ja eh immer nur die gleichen Übungen, die kann ich auch alleine.

Fandet ihr die Krankengymnastik hilfreich?


----------



## Asrael (20. Juli 2012)

Bist du dir wirklich sicher das es tossy 3 war??? 
Bei mir geht 1 Woche nach der op mit der Schulter garnix. Maximal 30 grad heben...


----------



## Chemtrail (20. Juli 2012)

100%ig schau doch mal in mein Profil, da habe ich die Röntgenaufnahmen hochgeladen. Ausserdem bekam ich diese Diagnose in der Notaufnahme in Winterberg, bei meinem Orthopäden und dann noch mal in der Bonner Uniklinik.

Natürlich darf ich noch nicht arbeiten, aber ich habe kein Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall da ich alles über einen Gewerbeschein abrechne. Das heisst es geht für mich ums nackte Überleben. Hatte Anfang des Jahres schon mal einen schweren Unfall und konnte Wochenlang nicht arbeiten. Noch nicht mal das konnte ich bis heute ausgleichen.

Die Ärzte meinten Bewegungstechnisch ist erlaubt was nicht weh tut, und ob ich jetzt Zuhause (leichte) Schmerzen habe oder auf der Arbeit macht keinen großen  Unterschied. Ich denke das die Bewegung mir sogar eher hilft da die Muskeln weiter beansprucht werden.

Das war ja auch ein Grund für mich der gegen die Op sprach das die Heilung viel länger dauert und die Risiken unverhältnissmäßig hoch sind. Mich hatten ja sogar 2 Chirurgen beraten einer schwört auf die gute alte Hakenplatte der ander ist überzeugt vom tight rope system. Da meine Schulterpartie recht gut Trainiert ist (jahrelange körperliche Arbeit sowie Rugby) stütz die den ganzen Kram in der Schulter gut ab. Beide waren der Ansicht eine Op wäre rein für die Optik und sie würden davon abraten.


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2012)

tossy 3 is ja der komplette abriss. tut weniger weh als 2 oder 1


----------



## Chemtrail (20. Juli 2012)

@ rebirth Kann ich so direkt nicht beurteilen da mir der Vergleich fehlt, aber ich hatte auf jeden Fall schon wesentlich schmerzhaftere Verletzungen. Tossy würde ich auf meiner persönlichen Schmerzskala eher im Mittelfeld ansiedeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2012)

ich kann dir nur sagen das es mehr wehtut wenn die bänder aneinander reiben als wenn sie sich nicht mehr berühren.


----------



## dumbo12 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Tossianer, ich bin ebenfalls ein Tossy III - Geschädigter und hier ist meine Story:

Ich hatte Anfang März 2012 einen Ski-Unfall und habe mir dabei eine  ACG-Sprengung 
zugezogen, die zunächst als Rockwood III klassifiziert und  auf Anraten des Schulterspezialisten konservativ behandelt wurde. Allerdings kann ich jetzt, fast 5 Monate danach immer noch nicht arbeiten, da ich  aufgrund von Schwäche und vor allem Ermüdbarkeit der Schulter starke Schmerzen hinterm Schulterblatt bekomme.  Bin ohne Arbeit schmerzfrei und habe vollen Bewegungsumfang.  Nach einer erneuten Kontrolle wurde nun die ursprüngliche Diagnose auf  Rockwood V hochgestuft, da das Schlüsselbein deutlich mehr als um eine  Schaftbreite hoch steht und mir wurde eine OP nahegelegt, ebenfalls mit  Gracilissehnen-Plastik.

Mein Problem ist weniger das hochstehende Schlüsselbein, sondern das  Schulterblatt: es ist abgesunken und nach seitlich vorne rotiert, die  Schulter steht damit deutlich weiter vor. Deshalb ist die Bewegung  verändert, die Muskeln am Schulterblatt ziehen anders, ermüden sehr  schnell und fangen dann an zu schmerzen.

Bin am Überlegen, mich operieren zu lassen, aber habe noch Zweifel.


----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2012)

Laut Diagnose bei mir Tossy 3, ich glaube aber mittlerweile, das auch ich ne saubere Rockwood V habe/hatte.
Mein Schlüsselbein stand über 3cm hoch und das Schulterblatt hat sich nach vorne gedreht und steht wie ein Flügel am Rücken ab, daher gehe ich also auch von einer Schädigung des Muskelapparats aus.

Bei mir ist die OP gerade mal 2 Wochen her und ich hab heute den Faden gezogen bekommen.
Ich hab immer noch ordentlich Schmerzen, die ich vor der OP so nicht hatte und mein Schulterblatt ist auch noch gedreht.
Das abstehende Schulterblatt wandert allerdings langsam wieder in die richtige Position und die Schulter sitzt auch wieder seitlich und nicht mehr vor der Brust.

Laut behandeltem Chirurgen und auch Sportmediziner soll ich den Arm die ersten 2 Wochen garnicht heben, dann in der 2.-4. Woche maximal 30 Grad, 4.-6. max 60, 6.-8. max 90, 8.-12. leichter Sport und Muskelaufbau und ab der 12. kann ich wieder richtig fahren.

Die operationsmethode nennt sich MINAR und ist dem tight rope System sehr ähnlich.

Welche Methode soll denn bei dir angewandt werden? 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass deine Bänder bereits vernarbt sind und eine einfache Repositionierung nicht mehr ausreichen wird.
Was für tight rope sprechen würde wäre allerdings, dass keine metallentfernung von Nöten ist und das schlüsselbein dauerhaft in Position gehalten wird.


----------



## Chemtrail (25. Juli 2012)

Hi Dumbo,

ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du dir von einer Operation erhoffst? Deine Muskeln werden danach immer noch geschwächt sein. Mit Sicherheit sogar stärker als vorher.

Bei mir ist es wie bei Asrael mein Schulterblatt steht auch wie ein Flügel. Das bekommt man aber innerhalb weniger Wochen mit Krankengymnastik wieder hin. Du musst dich einfach mehr Bewegen.
Ich wurde auch Konventionell behandelt, und habe mich von Anfang an so viel wie möglich bewegt. Nach 10 Tagen bin ich schon wieder arbeiten gegangen und heute schwinge ich mich das erste mal wieder aufs Rad. Ich kann auch kaum glauben wie schnell so´n Tossy abheilt. Ich dachte das wäre eine schwere Verletzung, ist aber doch eher harmlos. Wenn man seine Übungen macht, wohlgemerkt.


Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## MOHTman (25. Juli 2012)

Mein Schulterblätt stand nach nen Schlüsselbeinbruch auch vor. Hat Muskel- und Gelenkschmerzen verursacht. Kam durch die fast vierwöchige Schonhaltung und das Ruhigstellen. Sogar die gesunde Seite hat mitgemacht.

Nach zwei Wochen Krankengymnastik sieht meine Haltung schon wieder besser aus und die Blätter wandern wieder zurück. 
Immer schön auf die Kante setzen 

Ich würd erstmal ne Physiotherapie probieren wenn es nur um die Haltung geht. Über deine Bänder kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, außer dass sich deine Haltung auch nach einer OP von allein eher nicht ändern wird.


----------



## dumbo12 (25. Juli 2012)

@Chemtrail:

Tossy oder Rockwood sind nur Versuche, eine Verletzung systematisch einzuteilen und vergleichbarer zu machen. Wenn jemand die gleiche Diagnose nach Tossy oder Rockwood hat, hilft es zwar zur groben Einschätzung der Verletzungsschwere, bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass *jeder andere* mit der gleichen Diagnose eine identische Verletzung hat, was Schmerzen, zusätzl. Flurschaden, Bewegungsausmaß, usw. angeht. Sprich, Du kannst von einem unproblematischen Verlauf bei Dir nicht auf alle anderen schließen.
Was ich mir von einer Operation erhoffe, ist, dass das Schulterblatt durch das Wiedererlangen der Verbindung zum Schlüsselbein wieder in eine korrekte(re) Lage kommt, und sich hierdurch die Bewegung in der Schulter wieder normalisiert. Dass ich eine OP, wenn es nur irgendwie geht, vermeiden möchte, ist selbstredend. Ich weiß, dass diese für mich (beidhändig schwere körperliche Arbeit in meinem Beruf) zwangsläufig zu einer Arbeitsunfähigkeit von mindestens 5-6 Monaten, postoperativen Schmerzen und einem (im ungünstigen Fall) evtl. auch schlechteren Ergebnis führen würde.
Die Notwendigkeit von Physiotherapie ist mir ebenfalls klar. Ich bin hier ein alter Hase, ich habe bereits ca. 45 PT-Einheiten absolviert und übe täglich nach einem Plan zu Hause. Ich konnte damit anfangs auch einiges an Kraftzuwachs erzielen. Nur habe ich in den letzten 3 Monaten keine weitere Verbesserung bemerkt. Und die Kraft, die ich jetzt habe, reicht für meine tägliche Arbeit nicht aus. Ich habe bereits 3x probiert, wieder mit Arbeiten anzufangen. Ich musste jeweils nach 2-4 Tagen frustriert und schmerzgeplagt aufgeben und mich wieder krank schreiben lassen.

@Asrael:

OP-Techniken gibt es da sehr viele unterschiedliche. Da die ursprünglichen Bänder schon längst resorbiert sind, muss Ersatz her. Jede OP, die in Frage kommt, verwendet dazu entweder die Gracilis-Sehne, die Semitendinosus-Sehne oder das Coracoacromiale Band. Was genau für eine OP anstehen würde, da kann ich mich noch entscheiden.


----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube auch, dass du mit einer op am besten fährst, zumal Du ja bereits arbeitsunfähig bist.
Evtl würde für dich eine Kombination aus Tight rope zur repositionierung und einem Kirchner Draht um das Schultergelenk zu fixieren und die neu angelegten Bandstrukturrn zu  entlasten in frage kommen.

Ach so und überhaupt, Kopp hoch wird schon!


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wurde bei der OP auch noch ein Sehnenanriss festgestellt. Das kannst du auf der Röntgenaufnahme natürlich nicht sehen. 
Das wird man bei konservativer Behandlung ohne CT Aufnahmen dann vermutlich erst später merken :what:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chemtrail (26. Juli 2012)

Moin Dumbo,

das hört sich ja übel an bei dir, da wäre es vermutlich besser gewesen direkt zu operieren. Mein Beileid das dein Rockwood 5 fälschlicherweise zuerst als Rockwood 3 diagnostiziert wurde. Ist auf jeden Fall eine schwierige Entscheidung die du jetzt treffen musst. Leider habe ich da keine Erfahrungswerte die dir weiterhelfen könnten. Allerdings würde ich persönlich in deinem Fall eine OP bevorzugen, schließlich hast du ja jetzt schon mehrere Monate die konventionelle Methode probiert und bist zu keinem Zufriedenstellenden Ergebniss gekommen. Wenn du (wie ich) anstrengende körperliche Arbeit verrichtest, hattest du ja zu Beginn der Krankengymnastik bereits eine gut Basis.
Wie sieht das denn inzwischen aus, hast du viel Muskelmasse verloren?

Ach ja ich habe es heute nach dem radeln mit ner Runde schwimmen probiert, das geht überhaupt nicht. Schade wäre bestimmt ein gutes Training gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (26. Juli 2012)

Wirklich sehr Abenteuerlich wie schnell so mancher Heilungsprozess verläuft bei der selben Verletzung, entweder sind die Verletzungen bei selber Diagnose extrem unterschiedlich, oder eure Körper regenerieren in Hypergeschwindigkeit, was ja toll wäre. 
Hab Dienstag nach 12 Wochen die Hakenplatte draußen und erst jetzt kann ich wirklich von Heilung und gut sprechen und ich bin wirklich kein Pienzien, hatte nach Rockwood aber auch die Nr. 6.


----------



## dumbo12 (26. Juli 2012)

@Chemtrail:
Ja, in meinem Fall wäre eine OP innerhalb der ersten 3-4 Wochen sicher besser gewesen. Aber man weiß es halt nicht vorher. Und der Schulter-Spezialist hatte damals sinngemäß gesagt, hätte er selbst so eine Verletzung, würde er sich nicht operieren lassen und hat die bekannten Argumente angeführt.

Allerdings jammere ich auf relativ hohem Niveau, weshalb ich mit einer Entscheidung für die OP noch zögere:
- ich habe (mittlerweile knapp 5 Monate nach Verletzung) den vollen Bewegungsumfang
- ich habe kaum Schmerzen, weder in Ruhe, noch bei einfachen Tätigkeiten im Haushalt, sofern ich den Arm dabei schone. Nur bei der Arbeit kann ich ihn nicht schonen und dann kommen die Schmerzen nach 1-2 Stunden. Wenn ich dann trotzdem weitermache, werden sie stark und bleiben für mehrere Tage, selbst wenn ich dann nicht mehr arbeite.
- Radfahren ist auf der Straße möglich, allerdings maximal 10-12 km, danach starke Ermüdung, Joggen ist in reduziertem Maße möglich, maximal 30 min
- ich habe durch Physiotherapie mittlerweile auch wieder Muskeln aufbauen können, so dass kein großer Unterschied zu sehen ist, was die Muskeln an der Schulter betrifft

Negativpunkte sind:
- ich habe Probleme bei der Arbeit, (s.o.), was durch mittelgradig reduzierte Kraft, hauptsächlich aber durch sehr schnelle Erschöpfung der Schulter zustande kommt. Ich führe das nicht auf fehlende Muskelmasse, sondern auf einen geänderten Bewegungsablauf durch Fehlstellung des Schulterblattes und des Schlüsselbeins zurück
- die Ermüdbarkeit ist so stark, dass ich mit dem betroffenen Arm, z.B.  einen Telefonhörer nicht länger als 2-4 min ans Ohr halten kann, obwohl  das nun wirklich keine starke Belastung für die Schulter darstellt
- ich habe die ganze Zeit ein unangenehmes Gefühl in der Schulter, so, als ob sie extrem verdreht wäre (sie steht auch falsch, aber nicht so extrem, wie es sich anfühlt)
- lautes Knacken bei den meisten Bewegungen in der Schulter
- ich habe eine eine etwa 2,5 cm große Beule auf der Schulter. Wobei Beule gar nicht der richtige Ausdruck ist, es ist eher eine Stufe, weil das seitliche Schlüsselbein auf einer Länge von 3 cm klar unter der Haut zu sehen ist
- ich habe eine Fehlstellung der Schulter: von der Seite betrachtet, steht die Schulter vor, der Oberarmkopf steht weiter vorne, als die Brust; das Schulterblatt ist abgesunken, gekippt und nach vorne verschoben
- ich habe tagsüber das Gefühl, als ob der Unterarm gleich einschlafen würde, nachts schläft er dann auch tatsächlich öfters ein, wird aber schnell wieder gut, nachdem ich ihn mehrmals durchbewege.

Nächste Woche werde ich wieder versuchen, arbeiten zu gehen. Ich habe mich in einen anderen Arbeitsbereich einteilen lassen, wo ich weniger körperlich tätig bin. Sollte das Arbeiten so auf Dauer funktionieren, kann ich mich gemütlich zurücklehnen und abwarten, wie sich die Schulter entwickelt. Und mich irgendwann operieren lassen, wenn sie nicht besser wird. Wenn es nicht klappt, werde ich mich wohl doch demnächst der Operation unterziehen müssen.


----------



## Asrael (26. Juli 2012)

Du könntest dich zwischenzeitlich mal mit kinesiotape tapen lassen evtl bringt das ein bisschen was.


----------



## dumbo12 (26. Juli 2012)

Weißt Du denn, wie genau ich mich da tapen lassen kann?


----------



## Asrael (26. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1w9se3wSM"]KT Tape: AC Joint Sprain      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2012)

danke für den tip  

hab auch gleich was gefunden: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrOFwXbQd4A"]Arthroscopic Stabilisation of Acute AC joint dislocation using Tightrope      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## begger (1. August 2012)

Hallo an alle Biker,

nachdem hier ja alle Leidgeplagten schon Ihre Probleme geschildert haben, möchte ich unbedingt auch meine Story kurz schildern.

Ich bin Anfang Juli 2012 bei einem Sprung über den Lenker abgestiegen und auf Kopf und linke Schulter gefallen.

Der Kopf hat dank Helm nichts groß abbekommen. Der Schulterbereich ist mit Schlüsselbeinbruch undTossy 3 nicht ganz so glimpflich davon gekommen.

Was die Fortschritte in der Schulter betrifft bin ich nun nach 4-5 Wochen eigentlich schon ganz zufrieden. Habe zwar immer hier und da mal Schmerzen, wenn ich blöd sitze oder mich zuviel bewege, aber im großen und ganzen kann man damit leben.

Jedoch habe ich von Beginn an ein ganz anderes Problem, was ich seit der OP (Einsatz von Hakenplatte) erst registriert habe. Ich habe einen stechenden Schmerz im Oberarm. Laut Physiotherapeut ist wohl der kurze Bizepsmuskel der Auslöser für diese Problematik, jedoch kann mir keiner sagen wieso der kurze Bizeps die Probleme macht und wie lange dieser Schmerz denn noch andauern könnte.

Zwischen Sturz und OP (zweieinhalb Tage) habe ich diesen Schmerz nicht wahrgenommen. Kann sein, dass ich diesen Schmerz da noch nicht hatte oder ich ihn einfach nicht registriert hatte auf Grund der Schonhaltung.

Meine Physiotherapeutin meint wohl es könnte sein, dass sich der Körper gegen das eingesetzte Metall wehrt oder das eingesetzte Metall auf irgendetwas draufdrückt was dann auf den kurzen Bizeps strahlt.

Ich kann mir mittlerweile vorstellen, dass der kurze Bizeps vielleicht beim Sturz was abbekommen hat und irgendwas stark gezehrt oder gerissen ist. 

Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit einer Oberarmproblematik in Bezug auf Schlüsselbeinbruch und Tossy 3 gemacht?

Vielen Dankschonmal!


----------



## rider24 (1. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

hatte vor 10 Tagen auch einen Sturz mit dem Ergebnis: Tossy 3
Wurde 2 Tage später mit einer Hakenplatte ausgestattet und weitere 2 Tage später gings wieder nach Hause. Beweglichkeit der Schulter ist ok. Aber sobald ich länger sitze, stehe oder gehe beginnt die Schulter und ales drumherum zu verkrampfen.
Der Physio hat mich daher heut am 2. Termin mal ordentlich im Nacken geknetet. Mal sehen was es bringt. 

Wie lang blieb denn bei Euch die Hakenplatte drin? Der behandelnde Arzt im KH meine ca.6 Wochen. Mein Orthopäde tendiert allerdings zu deutlich mehr. Der Physio ebenfalls.


----------



## Asrael (1. August 2012)

Meine Physiotherapeutin hat mir dringenst davon abgeraten den arm in den ersten 4 Wochen aktiv zu heben, da es dadurch leicht zu einer erneuten Verletzung der gerade vernarbenden Bänder kommen kann.
Passiv bin ich jetzt nach 2 1/2 Wochen und der 2. Phisio Sitzung bei 55 Grad ohne Schmerzen.

Mein Blech kommt nicht mehr raus aber ich gehe davon aus, dass deine Platte zwar nach 6 Wochen raus kann aber du den Arm auch erst ab der 12. Woche belasten darfst.
Die Bänder brauchen leider so lange. Vollkontaktsport ist z.B. erst nach 9 bis 12 Monaten wieder möglich.

Also demnächst noch mal auf die Schulter fallen sollten wir tunlichst vermeiden.


----------



## rider24 (1. August 2012)

Bei der Fixierung mit Hakenplatte soll  man  den Arm anscheinend sofort wieder bewegen. Das Schlüsselbein wird ja stabil in Position gehalten. 

Aber du hast recht  ...  stürzen sollte man in nächster Zeit nicht. Hoffe nur das ich nicht zulange Arbeitsunfähig  bin. Aber als 100% Schreibtischtäter sollte das ja bald wieder gehen.
Und nach einigen Wochen mal auf der Rolle strampeln halte ich auch für machbar.


----------



## MOHTman (1. August 2012)

Hey begger, den stechenden Schmerz an der Bizepssehne hatte ich auch wenn ich versucht habe den rechten Arm anzuwinkeln. Muskelkrämpfe, Gelenkschmerzen etc. hatte ich auch die erste Woche nach der Ruhigstellung wie verrückt. Ist aber angeblich normal da sich so ziemlich alles verkürzt hat. Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich auch ne Schwellung an der Achsel. Mein verdacht ist, dass es die Schwellung war, die irgendwie auf die Sehne gedrückt hat. 
Krämpfe hab ich trotzdem noch ab und zu. Die Physio knetet die aber ganz gut raus.


----------



## Asrael (1. August 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht  ...  stürzen sollte man in nächster Zeit nicht. Hoffe nur das ich nicht zulange Arbeitsunfähig  bin. Aber als 100% Schreibtischtäter sollte das ja bald wieder gehen.
> Und nach einigen Wochen mal auf der Rolle strampeln halte ich auch für machbar.



Arbeiten war ich 5 Tage nach OP 
Aber ich bin noch in der Probezeit und es gibt keine wirkliche Vertretung, also hab ich mich hingeschleppt... Das Problem ist einfach, dass sobald du wieder arbeitest keiner mehr Rücksicht nimmt, da es dir ja gar nicht so schlecht gehen kann, du kannst ja schließlich arbeiten.


----------



## rider24 (6. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Arbeiten war ich 5 Tage nach OP
> Aber ich bin noch in der Probezeit und es gibt keine wirkliche Vertretung, also hab ich mich hingeschleppt... Das Problem ist einfach, dass sobald du wieder arbeitest keiner mehr Rücksicht nimmt, da es dir ja gar nicht so schlecht gehen kann, du kannst ja schließlich arbeiten.



Das kann ich verstehen. Zudem sieht man die Verletzung äußerlich auch nicht. D.h. unwissende nehmen es nicht wahr das man eingeschränkt ist.

Mir macht die Schulter nun zwei Wochen  nach dem Sturz noch Probleme. Schmerzen sind zwar selten, aber noch immer ist alles schnell verkrampft. Zudem spürt man schon das da ne Platte drin ist.  Immer mal wieder springt mal etwas in der Schulter hin und her.


----------



## Chemtrail (11. August 2012)

So, Feierabend zu später Stunde. wollte mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht ablegen. Also in puncto Bewegungsfreiheit habe ich gar keine Einschränkungen mehr, allerdings sieht meine Schulter, nun ja, sagen wir, nicht schön aus.
Da werde ich mich wohl im laufe der Jahre dran Gewöhnen müssen. Glaube aber ich bin trotzdem Verhältnissmäßig ganz gut davon gekommen. Bin vor der Arbeit das erste mal wieder eine Distanz von über 40km gefahren. Auf Asphalt versteht sich, immer am Rhein entlang also keine Steigungen bzw gefälle.Aus Neugier bin ich 2 kleine Treppen a´5 Stufen runtergesprungen (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann), es war......anders... ich kann nicht genau sagen wieso.
Irgendwie hat das Vertrauensverhälniss Fahrer/Schulter gelitten. ich möchte es nicht übertreiben und einen Rückschlag erleben. Werde es erstmal dabei belassen und in frühestens 4 Wochen mal in den Wald fahren (quasi CC), evtl auch später.
Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen dass das Ergebniss bei einer Op besser geworden wäre und möchte damit Aussagen das in manchen Fällen die konservative Methode auch zum Erfolg führt auch wenn man optische Einbußen davon trägt, dafür enstehen keine weiteren Risiken.
Drückt mir die Daumen, evtl ist im Spätsommer ja sogar noch mal ein Besuch in Winterberg möglich.

Euch allen eine gute Besserung.


----------



## rider24 (11. August 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite ein kurzes Update.
Beweglichkeit wird weiter besser, aber nun verbunden mit ordentlichen Muskelschmerzen und Probleme mit der gebrochenen Rippe. Die Sturzfolgen sind wohl allmählich nach knapp drei Wochen auf dem Höhepunkt. 
Wenn es nun kontinuierlich besser wird und die Einschränkungen der Hakenplatte erträglich bleiben ist es ok und es bleibt zu hoffen das nach Metallentfernung in 5 Wochen alles wieder soweit stabil ist.

Auf die mögliche Angst beim Biken nach der Heilung bin ich auch mal gespannt.
Der Orthopäde hat mich bereits vor den Folgen eines erneuten Sturzes auf die Schulter hingewiesen und da denkt man schonmal über eine gemäßigtere Fahrweise nach.


----------



## Chemtrail (11. August 2012)

@Rider24,

Was hat dir der Arzt den gesagt? Mir wurden bisher noch keine solchen Hinweise gegeben. Geht jetzt alles einfach schneller wieder kaputt oder muss man einfach mit generell schwereren Unfallfolgen rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (11. August 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal:
Donnerstag waren es 4 Wochen nach der OP und heute sind's exakt 5 Wochen nach dem Sturz.
Die Schmerzen sind mittlerweile absolut erträglich bis nicht mehr vorhanden, solang ich den Arm nicht blöd bewege (Schultern hoch ziehen)
Das Schulterblatt dreht sich langsam in seine Position und passive Beweglichkeit ist bei 90grad.
Aktiv soll ich weiterhin entlasten, tatsächlich bleibt mir auch nicht viel anderes übrig, da mein Delta völlig verkümmert ist.
In 2 Wochen werde ich mit aktiven Übungen beginnen und sollten die Erschütterungen nicht zu schmerzhaft sein auch mit laufen anfangen.
In 6 bzw 7 wenn ich ausm Urlaub komme hab ich vor wieder langsam aufs Rad zu steigen. Den Herbst und Winter wird's dann wohl recht ruhig angegangen, dazu noch krafttraining und Zu Saisonbeginn 2013 sollte eigentlich die Schulter sein wie vorher.


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2012)

also mir wurde gesagt die verbindung auf der seite mit den "ropes" wird insgesammt stabiler sein als auf der anderen seite


----------



## rider24 (13. August 2012)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> @Rider24,
> 
> Was hat dir der Arzt den gesagt? Mir wurden bisher noch keine solchen Hinweise gegeben. Geht jetzt alles einfach schneller wieder kaputt oder muss man einfach mit generell schwereren Unfallfolgen rechnen.



Sollte die gleiche Verletzung nochmal auftreten sei das Risiko bleibender Schäden wie Nerven- od. Gefäßverletzungen höher. Zudem kann die Schulter unstabiler werden.


----------



## Chemtrail (13. August 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Sollte die gleiche Verletzung nochmal auftreten sei das Risiko bleibender Schäden wie Nerven- od. Gefäßverletzungen höher. Zudem kann die Schulter unstabiler werden.




Uncool, aber eigentlich logisch und nachvollziehbar. Das bedeutet durch die optischen Einbußen war es das wohl mit der Modelkarriere, und durch die körperlichen Einschränkungen kriege ich wohl auch keinen Red Bull Sponsorenvertrag mehr, das Leben ist hart

Hm, ich habe jetzt gleich einen Arzttermin, dann werde ich den Doc mal mit ein paar Fragen diesbezüglich löchern. Ich dachte nach einem Jahr wäre es wieder ungefähr so stabil wie vorher.


----------



## Asrael (13. August 2012)

90% wurde mir gesagt + die Fiberglaskordel die sie mir noch eingebaut haben...


----------



## Chiado (19. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Ich Reihe mich dann mal mit AC-Sprengung Rockwood II ein.

Gestern in Stromberg in Sektion 2 am Kicker mit dem Gap den Sprung versammelt, mit dem Hinterrad bei Landung an der Kante des Gap hängen geblieben und über den Lenker abgeflogen und mit der rechten Schulter eingeschlagen. 

Nochmals danke an die speci-Jungs, die mir am Parkplatz mein Rad eingeladen haben.

Vorstellig bin ich in der Unfallklinik Frankfurt geworden. Morgen muss ich wieder hin und mit den Schulterspezialisten klären, wie die Behandlung aussieht. Wohl konservativ ohne Op sagte die Assistentarztin gestern.

Saison gelaufen. 

Liebe Grüße und allen gute Besserung


----------



## Asrael (19. August 2012)

Moin René, Willkommen im Club 

Wie war die erste Nacht?

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute und gute Besserung.

LG Stefan


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Quatsch.. In 4 wochen sitzt du wieder aufm rad


----------



## zero5liters (19. August 2012)

Servus,

will mich auch mal kurz einreihen. Ich hatte schon 2 Mal den Spaß mitgemacht. 1x durch Bikesturz und 1x beim rumwerfen von Leuten in Bademänteln.
Beide Male (1x links, 1x rechts) wurde nicht operiert. rechts ist 3 Jahre her und links 1,5. Keinerlei Bewegungseinschränkung, "keinerlei"* Schmerzen. (*solange die Muskulatur stark genug ist)
Einzig was ich feststelle (bzw. mir einbilde) ist das ich mehr trainieren muss um die Muskulatur zu erhalten. 
Sobald die Muskulatur in einem faulen Winterpäuschen abnimmt kommen doch ein paar Wehwehchen.

Wünsche Euch allen ne gute Besserung und immer schön den Arm festschnallen!!!

Cheers
matt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiado (19. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Moin René, Willkommen im Club
> 
> Wie war die erste Nacht?
> 
> ...



Servus Stefan,

Schmerzen in der Nacht waren Dank Ibu 600 erträglich.
Die eingeschränkten Schlafpositionen hatten mir mehr zu schaffen gemacht.


----------



## Chiado (19. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Quatsch.. In 4 wochen sitzt du wieder aufm rad



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Hoffe die Schulter wird wieder stabil genug, damit ich auch weiter Krafttraining machen kann


----------



## Asrael (19. August 2012)

Jo ich kann dirs nachfühlen. 
Ich kann aber nicht mal schmerzfrei auf dem Rücken liegen, ich muss immer etwas unter den Arm liegen haben.
Es nervt und ich fiebere sehnsüchtig der 12. Woche entgegen.


----------



## rider24 (20. August 2012)

Ja die Nächte sind echt ********. Seit 4 Wochen auf dem Rücken schlafen ist hart. Und dazu fühlt sich der Arm jeden Morgen an wie frisch drangenäht :what:
Wie gehts eigentlich weiter wenn die Bänder nicht mehr heilen/zusammenwachsen?
Könnt ihr eigentlich normal gehen? Bei mir hängt der arm ein bissel komisch am körper und mitschwingen beim gehen wird schnell unangenehm. Liegt aber vielleicht an der Hakenplatte.


----------



## Chiado (20. August 2012)

So, heute wurde noch ein MRT gemacht.
Ein Band durch (außen vom Endstück) und eines halb.
Der Rest ist voll intakt.

Empfehlung des Oberarztes: keine OP.

Gilchristverband nur nachts, Arm bewegen aber nicht über 90 Grad heben sowie mit dem Arm nichts schweres heben, drücken, ziehen

Einstieg Kraftraining nach circa 6 Wochen.
Schmerzen soweit erträglich, nur dass knirschen beim anheben des Armes beim tippen am PC ist ein sau komisches Gefühl.

Ich glaube, ich habe hier nochmal Glück gehabt...


----------



## rider24 (20. August 2012)

Na das klingt doch ganz gut. 
Halte dich an die Auflagen damit es nicht schlimmer wird ;-) 

Auf ein MRT hätt ich vielleicht auch bestehen sollen. Ging dann aber alles so zügig mit dem Op-Termin. War ja auch gut so, hätte echt keinen Bock gehabt mit dem Arm und den Rippenbrüchen noch länger rum zu laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (20. August 2012)

Ein MRT hätte an der Behandlungsmethode nichts geändert, daher wäre bei dir der Zweck eines MRTs fragwürdig gewesen.
Bei mir wurde auch nur Tossy 3 festgestellt, was mit einfachem Röntgen unter Belastung diagnostiziert wurde und mir wurde eine OP nahe gelegt.
Ob's nun Rockwood 3 oder 5 war ändert an der Behandlung rein garnix.


----------



## rider24 (21. August 2012)

Genau so wars bei mir auch. Aber manchmal denk ich ob man nicht auch mal hätte untersuchen müssen ob nicht noch weitere schulterverletzungen vorliegen?!


----------



## Asrael (21. August 2012)

Ich hätte gern in 2 Wochen ein MRT, einfach um zu wissen ob wieder alles zusammen ist was zusammen gehört.
Aber als Kassenpatient wird das wohl nix :/


----------



## rider24 (21. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern in 2 Wochen ein MRT, einfach um zu wissen ob wieder alles zusammen ist was zusammen gehört.
> Aber als Kassenpatient wird das wohl nix :/



Stimmt zur Kontrolle wäre das auch gut. Aber ist das mit Metall im 
Körper nicht eh hinfällig?


----------



## Asrael (22. August 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Stimmt zur Kontrolle wäre das auch gut. Aber ist das mit Metall im
> Körper nicht eh hinfällig?



Nope meines bleibt wo es ist, sind allerdings auch nur 2 recht kleine kippanker und ne Fiberglaskordel.

Btw. ich kann jetzt mit Zuhilfenahme des rechten Arms den linken 90 Grad nach vorne strecken.


----------



## rider24 (22. August 2012)

Achso das bleibt alles drin. 
Wie klappt bei euch eigentlich das schlafen nachts? Die letzte war bei mir übel. Konnte kaum auf dem schulterblatt  liegen.
Das steht immer noch bissi komisch am rücken.


----------



## Chiado (22. August 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Achso das bleibt alles drin.
> Wie klappt bei euch eigentlich das schlafen nachts? Die letzte war bei mir übel. Konnte kaum auf dem schulterblatt  liegen.
> Das steht immer noch bissi komisch am rücken.



Naja, ich als Rocky 2er habe Gott sei Dank keine Probleme damit. Ich kann lediglich nicht auf der verletzten Seite liegen. Nur auf der gesunden Seite und auf dem Rücken.

Das ist schon beschissen genug. 

Morgen habe ich noch ein Date mit meinem Orthopäden bezüglich KG.

Allen Tossianern gute Genesung und angenehme Bettruhe.


----------



## Skullheinz (27. August 2012)

Hi zusammen,
mich hats gestern auch erwischt. Erste Diagnose vom aufnehmenden Arzt: Tossy 3. Weiter wurde mir noch nichts gesagt, habe am Mittwoch dann ein Arzt/ Vorbereitungsgespräch, wo ich mich dann wohl entscheiden muss ob OP oder nicht. Einen Termin habe ich allerdings schon für Donnerstag.

Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein rechter Arm ziemlich viel tiefer hängt als der linke, das Schlüsselbein steht ordentlich oben raus. Ich habe ziemliche Schmerzen, wenn ich den Arm locker hängen lasse oder gar bewege. Stütze ich ihn auf, oder im Liegen bin ich schmerzfrei. Ich kann mir im Moment nicht im Geringsten vorstellen, dass ich ohne OP, bzw. Behandlung den Arm bald wieder bewegen kann. Hmmm

Ein anderer Punkt ist: Soll ich das einfach hier am Ortsansässigen Krankenhaus machen, oder nach einem Spezialisten suchen, was dann natürlich länger dauern würde.? Ich werde erst mal Mittwoch abwarten und mich dann wohl oder übel entscheiden müssen.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen Verletzten hier ne gute Genesung.


----------



## Skullheinz (27. August 2012)

Achso, Schlafen ging halbwegs, aber auch nur auf dem Rücken und mit zusätzlichem Kissen unterm Arm.

Aber nach dem Aufwachen waren die Schmerzen schlimmer als zuvor


----------



## Asrael (27. August 2012)

Hast du keinen Gilchrist Verband für nachts bekommen?
Ich würde mir erst mal anhören mit welcher Methode ich operiert werden soll und wie oft der Chirurg den Eingriff schon vorgenommen hat.

Im Prinzip gilt je schneller desto besser, allerdings würde ich zum Spezialisten tendieren und dann zu tight rope oder minar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. August 2012)

also mir wurde gesagt die op KANN nicht jeder..  Ich hab 2 wochen auf nen termin warten müssen. Hier in der gegend gibts ganze 3 Ärzte die das machen können.


----------



## Skullheinz (28. August 2012)

ich habe einen gilchristverband bekommen und trage ihn auch fleißig. Habe ihn aber in der nacht ausgezogen und den arm gelagert, weil es so erträglicher war.

ich werde den Arzt morgen früh erstmal ordentlich ausquetschen. Habe ich den Eindruck, dass er weiß wovon er spricht, tendiere ich zur OP.

Natürlich werde ich immer unschlüssiger, je länger ich hier den Threat und andere Foren durchforste. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es bei den Leuten ohne OP besser heilt, und die mit OP häufig über Komplikationen (Draht reisst, Schlüsselbein hebt sich nach Entfernung des Drahtes /der Platte etc.) berichten. 

Ich warte nun erstmal das Gespräch ab und berichte dann weiter. Danke für Eure antworten


----------



## ombre3000 (28. August 2012)

Hallo mitleidende,

ich wurde vor Exakt 2 Wochen operiert. Hackenplatte und Gil.Verband nach Tossy 3 R 4.
Also die Nächte sind die Hölle, d.h. Schmerzen bei falscher Bewegung,  kommischerweise aber nur wenn ich mich leicht anhebe oder den Arm nach innen zum Körper bewege!
Tagsüber kann ich den Arm schmerzfrei bewegen bis ca. 70°, Zähneputzen geht auch wieder ohne den Kopf zu kippen und es wird jeden Tag besser. Am Fr. wird geröntg,  hoffentlich soweit alles ok!
In 6 W. soll die Platte raus und ich kann mit vernünftiger Reha anfangen.

Eines ist mir klar geworden, ich fahr nur noch mit komplett Bodyarmor egal wie heiß es ist!!!!

Der mißlungene Drop hat mir kräftig die Saison vermiest 

Gute Besserung euch allen!!!!!


----------



## morph027 (28. August 2012)

Das hilft leider nichts...zumindest nicht generell....Es wird vielleicht einen kleinen Prozentsatz an Stürzen geben, die gerade so vom Schutz gefangen werden, dass die Wucht auf die Bänder geringer ist. Aber die Verletzung kommt ja durch einen Ruck zu Stande...und den hast du auch mit Weste.


----------



## ombre3000 (28. August 2012)

morph027 schrieb:


> Das hilft leider nichts...zumindest nicht generell....Es wird vielleicht einen kleinen Prozentsatz an Stürzen geben, die gerade so vom Schutz gefangen werden, dass die Wucht auf die Bänder geringer ist. Aber die Verletzung kommt ja durch einen Ruck zu Stande...und den hast du auch mit Weste.



Das ist wahr, dennoch gibt es Sicherheit! An der Fahrtechnik wird natürlich auch gefeilt!

vg


----------



## Asrael (28. August 2012)

Es gibt von evs eine schulterorthese mit eingebauten Protektor. Nennt sich EVS SB04.
Werd ich mir wahrscheinlich zulegen bis die Schulter völlig ausgeheilt ist, einfach um bei Stürzen eine ruckartige überdehnung des AC-Gelenks zu vermeiden.


----------



## ombre3000 (28. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Es gibt von evs eine schulterorthese mit eingebauten Protektor. Nennt sich EVS SB04.
> Werd ich mir wahrscheinlich zulegen bis die Schulter völlig ausgeheilt ist, einfach um bei Stürzen eine ruckartige überdehnung des AC-Gelenks zu vermeiden.



Naja, schlecht ist es nicht, aber unter einem Bodyarmor kann man es nicht anziehen!
Ich werde, wenn ich wieder fahren darf, die Schulter tapen und den Bodyarmor drüber ziehen!

vg


----------



## Skullheinz (28. August 2012)

An so eine Orthese hab ich auch schon gedacht und mir gerade eine Bandage von evs für den Knöchel bestellt. Aber wenn ich alle geschundenen Körperteile schützen will, wirds teuer ;-)


----------



## Skullheinz (28. August 2012)

Achso, hatte schonmal einen ähnlich heftigen Aufschlag aus ähnlicher höhe auf die gleiche Schulter mit Weste. Da ist außer ner zerrung nix passiert. Ich wünschte ich hätte eine getragen. Das tue ich aber selten, wenn ich mit dem AM unterwegs bin
:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (28. August 2012)

Das Problem ist nicht das auf die Schulter Fallen, sondern das verdrehen, zerren oder verrenken des Gelenks.

Bei mir wurde das Schulterblatt einfach gegen das Schlüsselbein verschoben und die Bänder wurden quasi abgeschert.
Ich hab auch alle drei Bänder reißen gehört.

Eine Protektorenjacke müsste also die Schulter gegen den Rumpf fixieren um das verschieben oder verdrehen zu verhindern, das tun sie aber leider nicht.


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2012)

Ich hab nen köpfer hinter mir. Da hat sich nix gedreht oder sonstwas. Die sind einfach nach "unten" abgerissen gewesen 
Glaub da nützt die beste veste nix.


----------



## Skullheinz (29. August 2012)

Stimmt schon, ich kann mich auch nicht mehr genau an den Ablauf erinnern, ich weiß nur, dass ich mich abrollen wollte und mit der rechten Schulter eingeschlagen bin. Mein Jacket hätte den Aufprall vielleicht etwas abmildern können, wer weiß. Ist jetzt halt passiert.

Hab gerade das Arztgespräch hinter mich gebracht. Aufgrund des enormen Hochstandes des Schlüsselbeins (Rockwood 5) hat er mir dringend zur OP geraten. Ich hab eingewilligt, morgen früh werd ich aufgeschnitten. Mein Physiotherapeut hat mir auch bestätigt, dass der Arzt gut ist und sein Handwerk versteht.

Tja dann, wünscht mir Glück.

Gute Besserung Euch allen


----------



## morph027 (29. August 2012)

Das einzige was wirklich hilft sind Muskeln, die das Gelenk stabilisieren...ich hab einfach die Übungen der Physio weiterbehalten und mach das jetzt seit 4 Jahren...in der Zwischenzeit hatte ich beim DH/FR schon den ein oder anderen Einschlag auf den Arm aber der Muskelkater danach gibt mir Recht


----------



## Asrael (29. August 2012)

Skullheinz schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, ich kann mich auch nicht mehr genau an den Ablauf erinnern, ich weiß nur, dass ich mich abrollen wollte und mit der rechten Schulter eingeschlagen bin. Mein Jacket hätte den Aufprall vielleicht etwas abmildern können, wer weiß. Ist jetzt halt passiert.
> 
> Hab gerade das Arztgespräch hinter mich gebracht. Aufgrund des enormen Hochstandes des Schlüsselbeins (Rockwood 5) hat er mir dringend zur OP geraten. Ich hab eingewilligt, morgen früh werd ich aufgeschnitten. Mein Physiotherapeut hat mir auch bestätigt, dass der Arzt gut ist und sein Handwerk versteht.
> 
> ...



Welche OP Methode wird denn angewandt?


----------



## rider24 (29. August 2012)

Skullheinz schrieb:


> Ein anderer Punkt ist: Soll ich das einfach hier am Ortsansässigen Krankenhaus machen, oder nach einem Spezialisten suchen, was dann natürlich länger dauern würde.? Ich werde erst mal Mittwoch abwarten und mich dann wohl oder übel entscheiden müssen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen Verletzten hier ne gute Genesung.


Die Schmerzen haben mich auch dazu bewogen es in der Unfallchirurgie des ansässigen KHs machen zu lassen. Hätte keinen Bock gehabt mich auf die Suche nach einem Spezialist zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (29. August 2012)

ombre3000 schrieb:


> Hallo mitleidende,
> 
> ich wurde vor Exakt 2 Wochen operiert. Hackenplatte und Gil.Verband nach Tossy 3 R 4.
> Also die Nächte sind die Hölle, d.h. Schmerzen bei falscher Bewegung,  kommischerweise aber nur wenn ich mich leicht anhebe oder den Arm nach innen zum Körper bewege!
> ...



Nach 6 Wochen soll bei mir die Platte eigentlich auch entfernt werden. Allerdings riet mir bisher jeder Orthopäde dazu es richtung 12 Wochen rauszuzögern. Dann könnte man ziemlich sicher sein das die Bänder vernarbt sind.
Werde mich nach 8 Wochen wieder im KH vorstellen und mit dem Operateur einigen.


----------



## ombre3000 (29. August 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Nach 6 Wochen soll bei mir die Platte eigentlich auch entfernt werden. Allerdings riet mir bisher jeder Orthopäde dazu es richtung 12 Wochen rauszuzögern. Dann könnte man ziemlich sicher sein das die Bänder vernarbt sind.
> Werde mich nach 8 Wochen wieder im KH vorstellen und mit dem Operateur einigen.



Zu mir sagten sie 8- 10 Wochen!

naja schau mer mol!


----------



## Asrael (29. August 2012)

12 Wochen bis 6 Monate bis die Bänder vollständig verheilt sind wurde mir auch gesagt.
Aber nach 12 Wochen ist eure Schulter doch völlig steif???

Ihr Hakenplatten-Jungs tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Skullheinz (29. August 2012)

Den Namen der Methode weiß ich nicht, es kommen zwei Drähte zum Einsatz, einmal eineDrahtschlinge, um das Schlüsselbein nach unten zu ziehen, und einen durch den Außenknochen um das ganze zu fixieren und zu stabilisieren.
Nach 6 Wochen (bzw. je nach Fortschritt) kommt das Zeug dann in einer ambulanten OP wieder raus. 

Ich soll damit rechnen, dass ich in ca. 3 Monaten wieder Sport machen kann.


----------



## Asrael (29. August 2012)

Also das wär nicht so wirklich meins.
Ich würde immer auf tightrope oder zumindest Hakenplatte bestehen.
Die Kirschnerdraht Methode scheint mir schon ein wenig steinzeitlich.


----------



## Asrael (29. August 2012)

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Skullheinz (29. August 2012)

aus Darmstadt

Mein Arzt hat mir von tightrope abgeraten, weil das ganze eben im Körper verbleibt und es keine Erfahrung mit Langzeitfolgen gibt, da es sich um ein neueres verfahren handelt. Hmm, davon kann man nun auch halten was man will.
Letztendlich gibt es ja keine Methode der Wahl, bzw. eine die sich als besser erwiesen hätte, als die anderen. Das ist ja die Krux. Weder ist klar, dass OPs besser sind als Konservativ, noch welche Op Methode die bessere ist. 
Da es so viele Methoden gibt, findest du sicher glühende Verfechter für jede davon.
Mir ist es wichtig, der Arzt weiß, was er tut, dann darf er mir auch einen Steinzeitdraht einbauen ;-)

Ich lass es jetzt machen und berichte dann über den Verlauf


----------



## Asrael (29. August 2012)

Empfohlen hätte ich die die Unfallklinik in Frankfurt.
Aber ich will dich jetzt auch nicht verunsichern, daher drück ich dir einfach die Daumen für morgen.

Gute Besserung


----------



## rider24 (29. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> 12 Wochen bis 6 Monate bis die Bänder vollständig verheilt sind wurde mir auch gesagt.
> Aber nach 12 Wochen ist eure Schulter doch völlig steif???
> 
> Ihr Hakenplatten-Jungs tut mir echt leid.



Ich hoffe nicht. Bis 90° darf ich den Arm aktiv bewegen und alles drüber macht der Physio so allmählich passiv.
Klar, nach Metallentfernung gibts noch einiges aufzubauen aber ich tu alles dafür das der Arm bewegt wird.

Darfst du mit Tight Rope den Arm komplett aktiv bewegen?


----------



## rider24 (29. August 2012)

Frankfurt, Darmstadt, Wiesbaden ...  Gabs die ACG Sprengung demletzt im Rhein-Main-Gebiet besonders günstig? ;-) 
Ich kann in Wiesbaden noch Dr. Giesa empfehlen. Ist ein Schulterspezialist in Gemeinschaftspraxis mit dem Teamarzt von Eintracht Frankfurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomRider (29. August 2012)

Ich kann mich nun mit einer Gelenksprengung Tossy 2 hier mit einreihen! Mich hat´s in Willingen auf der Freeridestrecke vor 10 Tagen vom Rad geschmissen.
Die erste Nacht im Briloner Krankenhaus war echt nicht lustig, da sich die Chirurgen bei dem Grad der Sprengung nicht sicher waren und so mehrere Röntgenaufnahmen mit Gewichten an den Händen gemacht wurden. Im heimischen Krankenhaus wurden dann MRT- Aufnahmen gemacht und nun steht fest, dass es sich um Tossy 2 handelt.
Nun hoffe ich, dass ich Mitte Oktober wieder auf dem Rad sitzen werde.


----------



## Chiado (30. August 2012)

morph027 schrieb:


> Das einzige was wirklich hilft sind Muskeln, die das Gelenk stabilisieren...ich hab einfach die Übungen der Physio weiterbehalten und mach das jetzt seit 4 Jahren...in der Zwischenzeit hatte ich beim DH/FR schon den ein oder anderen Einschlag auf den Arm aber der Muskelkater danach gibt mir Recht



Glaub mir, ich bin ganz gut beisammen und mach seit über 15 Jahren Krafttraining. Wenn Du mit voller Wucht dumm auf die Schulter knallst ists passiert.

Ich werd mir von Oneal ein Safety Jacket zulegen. Die hat an der Schulter auch diesen Viskoelastischen Schaum der etwas von der Aufprallenergie aufnimmt. Ob es ausreicht möchte ich nicht testen.


----------



## Chiado (30. August 2012)

TomRider schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nun mit einer Gelenksprengung Tossy 2 hier mit einreihen! Mich hat´s in Willingen auf der Freeridestrecke vor 10 Tagen vom Rad geschmissen.
> Die erste Nacht im Briloner Krankenhaus war echt nicht lustig, da sich die Chirurgen bei dem Grad der Sprengung nicht sicher waren und so mehrere Röntgenaufnahmen mit Gewichten an den Händen gemacht wurden. Im heimischen Krankenhaus wurden dann MRT- Aufnahmen gemacht und nun steht fest, dass es sich um Tossy 2 handelt.
> Nun hoffe ich, dass ich Mitte Oktober wieder auf dem Rad sitzen werde.



Das wird wieder. Habe auch Tossy 2 und jetzt 14 Tage her. Hier im Urlaub Fahr ich schon wieder Roller. Lediglich anziehen mit Hände über Kopf geht nicht. Montag gehr Physio los. Was mich ankotzt ist dass ich nicht wie gewohnt Pumpen gehen kann. Mit Gewichten erst in frühestens 6 Wochen leicht anfangen.

Gute besserung


----------



## Asrael (30. August 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Das wird wieder. Habe auch Tossy 2 und jetzt 14 Tage her. Hier im Urlaub Fahr ich schon wieder Roller. Lediglich anziehen mit Hände über Kopf geht nicht. Montag gehr Physio los. Was mich ankotzt ist dass ich nicht wie gewohnt Pumpen gehen kann. Mit Gewichten erst in frühestens 6 Wochen leicht anfangen.
> 
> Gute besserung



Urlaub, Tossy 2... Maaaaaan ich will auch!

Ich such grad n neues Studio, wo gehstn du Zrainieren? In F?


----------



## rider24 (30. August 2012)

Ich hab diese Woche in der Physio mit Kräftigungsübungen begonnen.  Endlich kommt die 
Kraft im Arm zurück. Autofahren klappt somit wieder ganz pasabel.
Nur der Schlaf ist echt noch Quälerei. Auf dem Rücken liegend kommt es mir nach ner Zeit so vor wie wenn das Schlüsselbein in den Körper gezogen wird.


----------



## T-1000 (2. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin neu hier. Ich möchte mich für die vielen Beiträge bedanken, die mir geholfen haben die richtige Entscheidung für mich zu treffen. Vielleicht kann ich ein bisschen was zurück geben.

Ich hab mir im September 2011 nen Tossy 3 Rockwood 3 (vollständiger Abriss aller Bänder) zugezogen. Schlüsselbein stand ohne Gewichte ca. 2,5 cm hoch. Bei der Erstbehandlung wurde mir eine konservative Behandlung vorgeschlagen. Bin dann mit Gilchrist-Verband nach Hause geschickt worden. Durch die Ruhigstellung hatte ich so gut wie keine Schmerzen. Da ich mir bei größeren Verletzungen immer mindestens 2 Meinungen einhole, bin ich dann ein paar Tage drauf zum Chirurg meines Vertrauens gegangen. Der empfahl mir auch das ganze nicht  operieren zu lassen, aber er war etwas unsicher, weil das Schlüsselbein unter Gewicht 5cm nach oben kam. Er hat mich dann zu einem Schulterspezialisten (Dr. Burchert) nach Siegen-Weidenau in KH geschickt. Dr. Burchert hat mir dann Pro und Kontra einer OP mit Tightrope vorgestellt, sagte aber direkt, da ich meinen Sport weiter ausüben wollte und meine Schulter bestimmt wieder solche Stürze aushalten soll, das Ganze zu operieren. Am 19.September bin ich dann operiert worden. Nach 3 Tagen bin ich dann ausm KH wieder raus. 4 Wochen Gilchrist verordnet. Jeden Tag passive Bewegungsübungen, damit die Schulter / Arm nicht steif wird. Nach 1,5 Wochen hab ich dann mit Krankengymnastik begonnen. Die Physiofrau war zwar sehr jung, hatte aber schon viele Schulterpatienten unter ihren Fingern. Nach jeder Stunde (2-3 mal pro Woche) hatte ich zwar erst mal wieder Muskelkater vom feinsten, aber die Tage da drauf enorme Fortschritte gemacht. Nach 2,5 Wochen hab ich dann abends für 1-2 Stunden den Gilchrist abgenommen und kleinere aktive Bewegungen mit der Hand gemacht. Nachts ist der Gilchrist immer dran geblieben. Nach 3,5 Wochen ging es dann in die aktiven Physio über. Nach 4 Wochen bin ich das erste Mal joggen gegangen. Hat sich komisch an gefühlt, aber die Muskeln wurden aktiv bewegt und das war Gold wert. Nach 5 Wochen hab ich den Gilchrist in die Schublade gelegt. Dann hab ich mit ganz leichtem Krafttraining angefangen. Die einzigen Schmerzen die ich je bei der Verletzung hatte, war beim Sturz und der erste Tag Muskelkater. Nach 8 Wochen bin ich dann das erste mal wieder aufn Bock. Nur gefahren, keine Sprünge etc. nach 10 Wochen wieder ins richtige Gelände und da merkte ich jeden Tag wie die Muskeln wieder kamen. Im Januar war ich dann wieder voll belastend dabei.
Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Tightrope = minimalinvasiv, kleiner Hauteingriff an 4 Stellen, das Tightrope verhindert Rerupturen, nach 3 Tagen schmerzfrei und nach 10-12 Wochen wieder voll einsatzfähig. Arbeiten bin ich nach 5 Tagen wieder, allerdings nur PC Arbeit mit einer Hand. Nach knapp einem Jahr immer noch top, volle Beweglichkeit, volles Krafttraining und nen fetten Sturz direkt auf die operierte Schulter, Bänder und Tightrope gehalten.


----------



## Skullheinz (3. September 2012)

Hi Zusammen, 
ich hoffe das Tossy 3 Tiefdruckgebiet ist jetzt wieder aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet abgezogen und hat sich am Besten ganz in Luft aufgelöst.

Hab meine OP gut überstanden, wurde auch direkt einen Tag später entlassen. Ich wäre allerdings besser noch ein-zwei Tage geblieben, da mir die Folgen der Narkose noch zu schaffen machten.
Witziger Weise war mein Zimmernachbar auch ein passionierter Mountainbiker älteren Semersters, der vor einem Jahr sich Tossy 3 beim Skifahren in Imst zuzog, mittags gestürzrt, abends operiert, am nächsten Abend beim Apre Ski. So konnten wir wunderbar fachsimpeln. Viele grüße an Lothar an der Stelle.

Mittlerweile gehts wieder, die Nächte sind aber echt ne Qual. Tagsüber sind die Schmerzen besser. Laut Arztbrief wurden mir 4 Tage Gilchrist empfohlen. Ich habe es aber nicht ausgehalten und ihn schon gestern zeitweise abgelegt (nur in übersichtlichen Situationen, d.h. auf der Couch beim TV den Arm lagern). Was für eine Wohltat. Ich werde mich aber deswegen nach meinem Physiotherapeuten richten und drauf hören, was er sagt. Bisher gehts langsam aber stetig bergauf.


----------



## Chiado (3. September 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Urlaub, Tossy 2... Maaaaaan ich will auch!
> 
> Ich such grad n neues Studio, wo gehstn du Zrainieren? In F?



Mainhattan Sports Nähe Messe.


----------



## ombre3000 (5. September 2012)

Hi Jungs,

bin jetzt in der dritten Woche nach der OP mit Hackenplatte nach Tossy3 R4.

Ab wann sollt ihr mit KG beginnen? 
Mein Sportmediziner sagt, da man als Kassenpatient nur 3x6 Anwendungen also KG verschrieben bekommt, mache es keinen großen Sinn vor Entfernung der Platte damit zu beginnen! Es sei nachher viel wichtiger! Das leuchtet mir auch ein, aber könnt ihr mir sagen ab wann ihr mit Belastung beginnen dürft und mit welchen Übungen ihr nach der dritten Woche begonnen habt?

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (9. September 2012)

Also ich hab am tag nach der op mi passiver kg begonnen. nach einer woche dann auch schon aktiv. nach 4-5 wochen habe ich dann auch gezielt mit kräftigung begonnen. 

alles was du bis zu metallentfernung verlierst musst du danach wieder aufbauen. daher doch lieber versuchen zu erhalten was geht.

wie kommst du mit der hakenplatte zurecht? wie sind die schmerzen?


----------



## ombre3000 (9. September 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Also ich hab am tag nach der op mi passiver kg begonnen. nach einer woche dann auch schon aktiv. nach 4-5 wochen habe ich dann auch gezielt mit kräftigung begonnen.
> 
> alles was du bis zu metallentfernung verlierst musst du danach wieder aufbauen. daher doch lieber versuchen zu erhalten was geht.
> 
> wie kommst du mit der hakenplatte zurecht? wie sind die schmerzen?



Die Schmerzen sind Tagsüber ok, Nachts nach ein paar Stunden wird es unangenehm! Seitlich bekomme ich die 90° hin aber nach vorne nicht! Hab das gefühl das die Schrauben mehr stören als die Platte selbst!!

Sag mir bitte was für Kräftigungsübungen du gemacht hast?!

VG


----------



## rider24 (10. September 2012)

Ich mache übungen mit therabändern. ich kann dir die übungen schlecht erklären, aber im grunde alles um die schulter rundum zu stärken und auch den gesamten arm. zudem dehnübungen. 
mittlerweile bekomm ich den arm von allein wieder gestreckt auf 135°. schlafen auf der anderen seite klappt auch ganz pasabel. nur hab ich immer mal wieder muskel und sehnenschmerzen im nacken und am schlüsselbein.


----------



## ombre3000 (10. September 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Ich mache übungen mit therabändern. ich kann dir die übungen schlecht erklären, aber im grunde alles um die schulter rundum zu stärken und auch den gesamten arm. zudem dehnübungen.
> mittlerweile bekomm ich den arm von allein wieder gestreckt auf 135°. schlafen auf der anderen seite klappt auch ganz pasabel. nur hab ich immer mal wieder muskel und sehnenschmerzen im nacken und am schlüsselbein.



Also den Arm kann ich schon immer strecken, außer auf 90° nach vorne tu ich mich schwer! Ab wann denkst du kann man Liegestütz machen?
Die Schmerzen im Nacken und Deltamuskel hab ich auch..vor allem Nachts!

VG


----------



## rider24 (10. September 2012)

Liegestütze?! Also das wird dauern denk ich. die ärzte sagten mir, sport und belastungen frühestens nach metallentfernung bzw. 3 monaten.


----------



## Asrael (10. September 2012)

Ich bin jetzt in der 9. Woche und kann nicht mal schmerzfrei joggen.
Liegestütze frühestens ab der 12. Woche aber ich bezweifle, dass du nach 12 Wochen Pause schmerzfrei Liegestützen machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre3000 (10. September 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in der 9. Woche und kann nicht mal schmerzfrei joggen.
> Liegestütze frühestens ab der 12. Woche aber ich bezweifle, dass du nach 12 Wochen Pause schmerzfrei Liegestützen machst.



Ich bin jetzt in der 4. Woche und war gestern fast problemlos joggen!

Naja, mal langsam angehen lassen


----------



## rider24 (10. September 2012)

echt? oh man, jede erschütterung schmerzt in der schulter, da ist auch an joggen nicht zu denken. und ich bin in woche 7.


----------



## clautsch (11. September 2012)

hallo leute, ich bin weiblich und 28 jahre ... am 4.8.2012 bin ich kopfüber beim normalen mountainbiken über eine wurzel "gestolpert". leider wusste ich gleich nach dem sturz, dass etwas nicht in ordnung mit der re. schulter war.
gleich ins unfallkrankenhaus ... Röntgen und ein Blick des Assistenzarztes reichte um mir eine TOSSY 3 Diagnose zu stellen (leider weiß ich Rockwood nicht) .

... er erklärte mir positive wie negative Aspekte einer Tightrope OP.
schlußendlich entschied ich mich relativ schnell FÜR eine OP.
am 9.8. erfolgte dann die OFFENE Repositions-OP mit 2 Tightropes (ca. 5cm lange Narbe) ohne Bandnaht.
Nach der OP folgten 3 Tage KH-Aufenthalt und bis 7.9 Gilchrist-Verband und passive Krankengymastik bzw. Motorschiene bis 90° passiv ... + minimale Belastung mit Gewichten (0,5kg).

Seit Montag bin ich nun richtig mit AKTIVER Krankengymnastik beschäftigt. Meine Physio ist ziemlich heftig - habe meist stechende Schmerzen im Gelenk. Jedoch kann ich die re. Schulter schon über 90° Abduzieren und eine Anteversion ist bis kopfüber schon möglich.
Heute hat meine Physio sogar schon den "4 Pfoden stand" mit mir geübt und "Damenliegestütze .... jetzt habe ich wieder ziemlich heftige Schmerzen...

... nun meine Frage - denkt ihr, dass meine physio es zu gut mit mir meint ... leider kann ich niemanden fragen, da mein operateur 3 wochen urlaub hat. befinde mich jetzt in woche 5 nach OP.
schlafe auch schon wieder auf dem bauch mit hände nach oben gestreckt ... denkt ihr, dass ich meinen tight ropes zu viel zumute?


kennt sich jemand mit röntgenbildern aus? wenn ja, könnte sie hochladen um evt. zu erfahren, um welchen typ rockwood es sich handelt. mein operateur meinte, dass sie keinen wert auf diese bezeichnung legen (da kein Unterschied in der Behandlung). In meiner Klinik ist eindeutig die Indikation ab Tossy 3 zur OP (bei jungen Patienten <35 jahre). Tossy 1-2 konservativ

hoffe hier einen wichtigen informationsaustausch zu finden. habt ihr auch schmerzen am medialen clavikulaende bzw. medialen schulterblatt?

danke für`s lesen...


----------



## ombre3000 (11. September 2012)

clautsch schrieb:


> hallo leute, ich bin weiblich und 28 jahre ... am 4.8.2012 bin ich kopfüber beim normalen mountainbiken über eine wurzel "gestolpert". leider wusste ich gleich nach dem sturz, dass etwas nicht in ordnung mit der re. schulter war.
> gleich ins unfallkrankenhaus ... Röntgen und ein Blick des Assistenzarztes reichte um mir eine TOSSY 3 Diagnose zu stellen (leider weiß ich Rockwood nicht) .
> 
> ... er erklärte mir positive wie negative Aspekte einer Tightrope OP.
> ...


 

Hallo Frau , nur Spaß!

schau mal in dem Leitfaden den ich dir als Link hier reinstelle!

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...i4C4Aw&usg=AFQjCNHgKyVUfMSveLWyiag3M2hUt__ynA

Also ich finde Liegestütze schon heftig aber ich denke auch das es noch lange wehtun wird, egal was für eine Belastung es ist!


VG

Andre´


----------



## Asrael (11. September 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den Übergang von 4 Wochen Gilchrist zu überkopf Bewegungen ein wenig bedenklich finde.
Ich habe in der 7. Woche mit aktiver abduktion bis 130 Grad und einer Flexion von 90 Grad begonnen. 
Jetzt in der 9. Woche beginne ich langsam die Schulter zu belasten, aber Stütze mich auf keinen fall Auf den Arm oder hebe schwer. 
In Woche 10 knacke ich wohl die 90 Grad Marke.

P.S. ich hatte von Anfang an keinen Gilchrist


----------



## clautsch (11. September 2012)

seit freitag ist der gilchrist weg und ich mache sehr viel aktive bewegung...eigentlich alles - meine physio meinte ich habe glück meine schulter ist wenig "versteift" in den 4-5 wochen gilchrist.
allerdings der damenliegestütz war schon heftig heute - habe gleich gesagt, dass es mir schmerzen bereitet und ein leichtes stechen im AC-Gelenk vorhanden ist. darauf meinte die physio das dieses normal sei und ein gutes zeichen wäre. allerdings knacks es ziemlich (wobei ich hier gelesen habe, dass dieses häufiger der fall sein kann).

laut den leitlinien die man im i-net findet - sollte man ja langsam belastung und aktive bewegung betreiben. anscheinend ist meine klinik/physio hier anderer auffassung.
hat jemand von euch ebenfalls ZWEI tightrope "implantiert" bekommen?

habe nun auch die röntgenbilder hochgeladen - vielleicht kann jemand beurteilen welcher typ rockwood es sein könnte.

thx und gute genesung allen tossies  ;-)

ps.: wann denkt man wieder ans biken?!?!?
ich würde sooo gerne bei dem genialen wetter derzeit in österreich!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

clautsch schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ebenfalls ZWEI tightrope "implantiert" bekommen?



*meld*


----------



## Asrael (11. September 2012)

Ich hab noch eine zusätzliche Fiberglaskordel eingezogen bekommen, aber ins MINAR System mit nur 2 Kipankern.

Biken so nach 12 Wochen, zumindest wird vorher nicht dazu geraten.


----------



## clautsch (11. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Tight rope gab ich auch  bin ca. 3 weeks post-op wieder gefahren.



jeah die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - werde morgen gleich das bike auspacken und mal ne sanfte runde zur einstimmung probieren...


----------



## Asrael (11. September 2012)

Und wenn ich raten müsste würde ich sagen Rockwood V.

Bin aber auch nur nach tossy eingeteilt worden, allerdings stand bei uns beiden das Schlüsselbein mehr als eine schaftbreite hoch, also geh ich davon aus, dass auch das Bindegewebe gerissen ist.

Steht dein Schulterblatt normal? Meines ist oder war nach vorne gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clautsch (11. September 2012)

schulterblatt ist derzeit noch verdreht - kann aber nicht genau sagen wie - physio sagt immer ich habe nen flügel und kein schulterBLATT ... muss da auch kräftig üben. hast du schmerzen im schulterblatt?


----------



## Asrael (11. September 2012)

Hatte ich, mittlerweile schmerzt hauptsächlich der Bereich rund um Narbe bzw. darunter und ab und zu das AC Gelenk direkt am Schlüsselbeinende.
Was sollen Liegestützen eigentlich bringen? Ich würde evtl. erst mal mit Schrägbankdrücken mit Kurzhanteln anfangen und dann ganz wenig Gewicht. Am Anfang sollte das Gelenk mobilisiert werden und wenn du jetzt überbelastest verkrampft deine Muskulatur eher.


----------



## dumbo12 (11. September 2012)

Liegestütze und Liegestütz-ähnliche Übungen trainieren die Muskulatur, die das Schulterblatt stabilisiert.


----------



## clautsch (12. September 2012)

ja das liegestützähnliche figuren das schulterblatt stabilisieren ist irgendwie einleuchtent, jedoch finde ich die auf das AC-Gelenk wirkenden Kräfte doch relativ hoch. allerdings kann ich auch nicht wirklich was negatives feststellen.

heute knapp 5 wochen postop bin ich das erste mal wieder mit dem bike ausgfahren - allerdings nur leichte schotterwege und keine heftigen erschütterungen und ich muss sagen, es ist wirklich schon möglich ohne große schmerzen.

mein derzeitiges fazit: double tight rope - offene reposition (sprich nicht schlüßellochtechnik) --> TOP!!!
einziges defizit derzeit - gefühls/hautsensibilitätstörungen rund um das schulterdach/narbenbereich. leichte schmerzen die mich persönlich aber nicht wirklich im alltag stören. nächsten montag erster arbeitstag - mal sehen wie es wird. muss etliche arbeiten in schulterhöhe ausführen - bin gespannt wie es von den schmerzen her funktioniert.


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2012)

clautsch schrieb:


> double tight rope - offene reposition (sprich nicht schlüßellochtechnik) --> TOP!!!
> einziges defizit derzeit - gefühls/hautsensibilitätstörungen rund um das schulterdach/narbenbereich.



nachdem bei mir das gefühl wieder normal da ist, merk ich jetzt einen "anker" unter der haut, ziemlich eckliches gefühl  
Der Doc meinte die ropes kann man auch rausmachen falls sie mal stören mit dem rucksack und so..
Ich bin am Montag übern lenker und auf die schulter geknallt, resultat ist ein leicher muskelkater ähnlicher "schmerz", passt!


----------



## ombre3000 (14. September 2012)

an die Hackenplatten Fraktion...

wann habt ihr euere Platte rausbekommen???

Ich hab meine jetzt 4 Wochen drin und finde Sie schon überflüssig!


----------



## rider24 (14. September 2012)

ombre3000 schrieb:


> an die Hackenplatten Fraktion...
> 
> wann habt ihr euere Platte rausbekommen???
> 
> Ich hab meine jetzt 4 Wochen drin und finde Sie schon überflüssig!



Zwei unabhängige Orthopäden rieten mir 12 Wochen zu warten.
Früher nur wenn die Platte Probleme macht. 
Bin jetzt in Woche 8 und es ist erträglich. Bis aus die operierte Schulter kann ich wieder sämtliche Schlafpositionen einnehmen. Kraft ist auch wieder im Arm und vorhin war ich mal probeweise ein paar Meter joggen. Schmerzt kaum noch aber ist unangenehm. Das Hauptproblem bei mir ist das das Schulterblatt noch etwas lahmt. Der Artzt meint durch den Sturz aufs Schulterblatt ist Muskulatur darunter und drumrum noch nicht wieder kräftig genug um es über den Tag in der normalen Position zu halten.


----------



## schablone (14. September 2012)

Hallo, möchte mich auch schnell hier einreihen..

Habe mir am 31.08.2010 einen Tossy 3 bei einem Sturz auf die Schulter zu gezogen. Schlüsselbein steht ca. 2 cm hoch. Hatte ein POC Weste (VPD2.0) an. Bin am gleichen Tag in Whistler (ja verdammt) in die Notaufnahme zum Röntgen. Die Ärtzin meinte das eine OP nicht nötig sei. Starke Schmerzen hatte ich nur in der ersten Nacht. Die ersten Nächte waren generell hart. Merke von Tag zu Tag wie ich meinen Arm wieder besser bewegen kann. Habe 3 Tage lang eine Schlinge (nur tagsüber und nicht den ganzen Tag) getragen. Pendelbewegnungen und Rotationen habe ich regelmäßig gemacht.

Am 10.09.2012 war ich in Deutschland bei einem Arzt. Ohne weitere Untersuchung oder Betrachtung der Röntgenbilder hat er mir eine OP empfohlen. Gilchrist oder ähnliches hab ich nicht bekommen. Soll den Arm nicht über Schulterhöhe bewegen und ihn schonen.

Habe mich für die konservative Methode entschlossen, da es mir mittlerweile schon deutlich besser geht und ich schon fast wieder auf der Schulter schlafen kann. Werde mich jedoch nochmal von einem Experten untersuchen lassen. In 2 Wochen soll dann die Krankengymnastik los gehen. Über den Winter werde ich dann versuchen die Muskulatur zu stärken.


----------



## Paul-Tossy (15. September 2012)

Hallo Schablone,

welche Fahrgeschwindigkeit hattest Du beim Sturz auf Deine Schulter, dass Du trotz der Protektorenjacke Dir eine so heftige Schultereckgelenksprengung zugezogen hast? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Protektorenjacke, welche die Schulter möglichst gut schützt vielleicht kann mir hierzu der ein oder andere eine Empfehlung geben.

Nun zum wichtigeren Punkt zu Deiner Verletzung. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle umgehend eine Untersuchung bei einem  Schulterspezialisten vornehmen lassen, da -falls erforderlich- ein Zusammennähen der ursprünglichen Bänder spätestens bis 3 Wochen nach dem Sturz erfolgen muss (je früher desto größer sind die erfolgsaussichten). Dew Weiteren ist wichtig ob bei Deiner Tossyverletzung eine Röntgenaufnahme mit Gewichten durchgeführt wurde. Des Weiteren ist je nachdem auch ein MRT notwendig um weitergehende Verletzungen auszuschließen. Schulterspezialisten sind z. B. Dr. Lichtenberg, Prof. Habermeyer, Prof Löw in der Atosklinik, Heidelberg. Egal wo Du jetzt einen Termin ausmachst musst Du darauf bestehen, dass diese Untersuchung wie o. begründet bis Anfang nächste Woche durchgeführt wird. 

Nun kurz zu meinem "Tossy-Werdegang" ich hatte im Nov. 2011 meinen Fahrradsturz mit Tossy III Verletzung. Da noch Rippenbrüche und ein Pneumothorax dabei war, erhielt ich im Krankenhaus die Aussage eine Operation sei aufgrund des kurzzeitigen Pneumothorax zu risikoreich und aber auch gar nicht notwendig, da die Schulter auch ohne OP wieder stabil und voll einsatzfähig werden würde. Dies war leider nicht der Fall und ich habe mich dann notgedrungen im März 2011einer wesentlich aufwändigeren nachträglichen OP unterziehen müssen. Hierbei musste u. a. die Gracillissehne aus dem Bein entnommen und in der Schulter eingesetzt werden. In der Folge durfte ich 6 Wochen meinen Arm 0,0 belasten und musste Tag und Nacht ein Abduktionskissen tragen. Die Erfolgschancen bei einer nachträglichen OP leider geringer als bei einer sofortigen OP.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und vor allem, dass der Schulterspezialist Deinen momentan positiven Verlauf bestätigt und keine OP bei Dir notwendig ist.

Gruß

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (15. September 2012)

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer Jacke oder Weste die das AC-Gelenk schützt, leider ist das kaum möglich.
Das shoulderpad müsste die aufprallenergie an den brustpanzer ableiten, dann wäre aber deine Schulter fixiert.
Wenn man sich den Sturz von Troy Brosnan bei der WM anschaut sieht das sowohl das Schulter als auch das AC Gelenk kaum zu schützen ist.

Allerdings gibt es von EVS eine schulterorthese mit Protektor.
Such mal nach EVS SB04


----------



## Chemtrail (15. September 2012)

@ Paul Tossy

Hallo Paul,

Du hast also eine solche Op hinter dir wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Hat es sich bei dir denn gelohnt, oder ist es noch zu früh um solche Angaben machen zu können.

Ich habe mich als einer der wenigen auch für die konservative Methode entschieden. Alles heilte echt schnell ab und ich habe 10 Tage nach dem Unfall wieder mit meiner gewohnten Arbeit (bis zu 14h/Tag) angefangen, zuerst zwar etwas langsam aber nach einem Monat fast ohne Einschränkung.
Bisher lief alles Super und der hochstand ging auch in Ordnung. Vorgestern stehe ich auf und habe starke Schmerzen in der Schulter, der Hochstand ist deutlich größer geworden. jetzt muss ich bis Montag abwarten und mal schauen was der Arzt sagt.
Wie und wann haben sich bei dir negative Folgen geäussert?


----------



## schablone (15. September 2012)

@Paul-Tossy
Danke für die Infos. Dein Werdegang gibt mir etwas zu denken..

Zur Weste. Bin mit meiner POC sehr zu frieden. Ich hatte bei dem Sturz mittlere Geschwindigkeit. Ich bin aber direkt auf die Schulter und den Oberschenkel gefallen. Die Schulter hatte eindeutig die höhere Last.

Ich hatte auf der ganzen Schulter einen Bluterguss da sich das Pad beim Einschlag scheinbar verhärtet. Vermutlich hat die Weste noch schlimmeres verhindert. Ob ein Kunststoffaufsatz hier eine noch bessere Schutzwirkung erzielt hätte kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, da es wohl in erster Linie um den Ruck bzw. den Stoss beim Aufprall geht. Die POC ist zwar schweineteuer aber echt sehr bequem zu tragen und vorallem keine Ritterrüstung.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (15. September 2012)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Bisher lief alles Super und der hochstand ging auch in Ordnung. Vorgestern stehe ich auf und habe starke Schmerzen in der Schulter, der Hochstand ist deutlich größer geworden. jetzt muss ich bis Montag abwarten und mal schauen was der Arzt sagt.
> Wie und wann haben sich bei dir negative Folgen geäussert?



Kann es sein das die Bänder vielleicht gar nicht richtig gerissen waren sondern nur überdehnt? Bei mir war das der Fall weil ich auch einen Bluterguss hatte der lange gebraucht hat bis er vollkommen weg war. Ich habe mit der KG nach 3 Monaten begonnen bei der konservativen Methode und den Arm immer nur so weit belastet wie ich keine Schmerzen hatte. Allerdings hatte ich auch nur Tossy 1. Gilchrist hatte ich keinen von Anfang an, Arm nur so weit bewegt wie ich keine Schmerzen hatte. Biken habe ich auch erst angefangen als ich keine Schmerzen mehr in der Schulter hatte. Dafür hatte ich auch nur sehr wenige KG Stunden und bin vorzeitig entlassen worden. Wir haben auch nur Übungen gemacht so weit wie ich keine großen Schmerzen hatte (ein leichtes ziehen war bei mir normal). Liegestütze habe ich selbst nach den 3 Monaten nicht gemacht. Nur an der Wand oder auf den Knien. Wir haben uns da langsam voran getastet und von KG zu KG die Gewichte erhöht. Hausaufgaben habe ich aber auch gemacht.  1 Tag Übung und 1 Tag Pause dazwischen. Pausen sind auch sehr wichtig laut Physiotherapeut.

Manchmal spüre ich meine Bänder oder das Gelenk heute nach je nach Wetter oder Körperhaltung. Kein wirklicher Schmerz aber komisches Gefühlt noch. Ein knacken in der Schulter bei der KG hatte ich ab und zu auch. Ansonsten habe ich beim Biken und sonst auch absolut keine Schmerzen mehr... Schulter ist voll belastbar.


----------



## Paul-Tossy (18. September 2012)

Hallo Chemtrail,

ich hatte von Anfang an eine instabile Schulter wobei die horizontale Instabilität erst vom Schulterspezialisten erkannt wurde. Ich konnte auch 4 Monate nach meinem Sturz die Schulter kaum belasten und hatte abends regelmäßig Schulterschmerzen. Bereits ein regelmäßiges Applaudieren bei Musikveranstaltungen verursachte Schmerzen in meiner Schulter.

Nun 6 Monate nach meiner OP ist es deutlich besser als vor der OP. Ich kann wieder leichtere Gartenarbeiten durchführen, Rasen  mähen, Getränkekästen mit beiden Armen tragen und auch meine Arbeit (Bürojob) bewältigen. Wobei ich bei einer körperlich anstrengenden Tätigkeit/Produktionsbetrieb meine Arbeit nicht bewältigen könnte.               Gruß Paul


----------



## ombre3000 (18. September 2012)

So am 9.10 bekomme ich jetzt nach 8 Wochen meine Platte raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monteciao (18. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und darf mich nun ebenfalls zu dem elitären club der tossy 3 inhaber dazugesellen.
Fahre seit 80 Rennrad, seit 83 BMX, und seit 08 MTB, doch egal was ich fahre, es muß immer schnell sein...
Leider auch der sturz. Nur war der "sturz" per pedes, d.h. ich bin beim laufen gestolpert und dumm auf die schulter gefallen. Hat kurz geknackt und viel aua hinterher. Ab ins Klinikum HDH, wobei ich bei der Notaufnahme Glück hatte und gleich nen schulterdoc meiner angenommen hat. sturz war am 6.09. Doc meinte gleich das muß operativ gerichtet werden, da die schaftbreite über 2 cm liegt. Am 20.09. werde ich mittels Tight-Rope variante operiert. 4-6 wochen soll ich einkallkulieren, damit sich die bänder wieder schön miteinander vernarben können. Werde euch auf dem laufendem halten.

MfG monteciao


----------



## Outlaw888 (23. September 2012)

Guten morgen....

Mein tossy 3 Erlebnis ist jetzt gut 3 Jahre her. Ich wurde nicht operiert... Aber der hochstand und das etwas unstabile Gefühl treibt mich jetzt doch dazu.

Kennt jemand DEN Schulterspezialisten in Bayern? 

Besten dank


----------



## ombre3000 (23. September 2012)

Outlaw888 schrieb:


> Guten morgen....
> 
> Mein tossy 3 Erlebnis ist jetzt gut 3 Jahre her. Ich wurde nicht operiert... Aber der hochstand und das etwas unstabile Gefühl treibt mich jetzt doch dazu.
> 
> ...



Pinderpark Zirndorf
Dr.Gluger Dr.Metzeler Dr.Loos 
http://www.glm-chirurgie.de/


----------



## Outlaw888 (23. September 2012)

ombre3000 schrieb:


> Pinderpark Zirndorf
> Dr.Gluger Dr.Metzeler Dr.Loos
> http://www.glm-chirurgie.de/



Des ist ja auch noch ums Eck..besten dank


----------



## Skullheinz (23. September 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

kurzes Update: 3 Wochen nach der OP (Kirschnerdraht und Cerclage) nach Tossy 3 (Rockwood 5). Die Schmerzen gehen wenigstens tagsüber zurück und Kraft und Beweglichkeit stellen sich langsam wieder ein. Leider misst mein Rechter Arm gefühlt nur noch die Hälfte seines einstigen Umfangs. Schlafen ist immer noch ätzend, aber ich wache nicht mehr alle Stunde auf.

Die Narben verheilen gut und laut Physio ist sowhl Wundheilung, als auch Beweglichkeit den Umständen entsprechend sehr gut. Das macht Hoffnung!!!

In 3 Wochen kommen die Drähte raus, mal sehen wie es sich dann anfühlt und vor allem, ob das Schlüsselbein da bleibt, wo es soll. Morgen gehe ich wieder (eingeschränkt) arbeiten.

Haltet die Ohren steiff, irgendwann gehts auch wieder bergauf (oder bergab ;-))


----------



## Monteciao (23. September 2012)

Hi zusammen,
mal kurz bericht erstatten:
wurde am Donnerstag, 20.09. an der linken Schulter operiert. Nach Eingang in der Klinik bekam ich so schöne Happy-Pills ( die waren echt der Hammer). Bin erst wieder an der OP- vorbereitung aufgewacht. Der Narkosearzt hat mit Ultaschall und Strom die Nerven an der Halsseite Lokalisiert und den Schmerzkatheder gelegt. Danach??? Blackout!!!! Bin in der Nacht aufgewacht ohne Schmerzen. Der Arzt bei der visite meinte nur meine Schulter sei sehr schön geworden, und hat gleich noch ein paar fotos mitgebracht(scann ich noch ein). Verwendet wurde das sog. Dog-Bone-System mit zwei Plättchen und zwei FiberTapes. Bohrloch beträgt 4mm!!!. Er garantiert jedoch das es besser wird wie vorher. Danke nochmals an Dr. Hubertus Heye vom Klinikum Heidenheim. PS: ich weiß immer noch nicht was Schmerzen sind


----------



## clautsch (25. September 2012)

so zwischenbericht: leider ist nach meiner anfänglichen euphorie die ernüchterung gekommen ... das leichte radtraining war anscheinend zu viel des guten - eine schon vorbestandene kalkschulter (tendinitis calcarea) hat sich bemerkbar gemacht (bisher symptomlos). nehme nun wieder schmerzmittel/entzündungshemmer + unterwassergymnastig + heilgymnastik ... hat jemand erfahrung mit mrt nach 7 wochen tight rope op. habe berufsbedingt das klinikum wechseln müssen, daher kann ich meinen vorhergehenden behandelnden arzt nicht mehr fragen - ob ein mrt ohne probleme machbar ist (zwecks implantatverschiebung - magnetfeld). habe noch immer probleme mit der aussenrotation und der abduktion ab ca. 80° .... 
habe einfach keine geduld für den mist!!! verzeiht die wortwahl aber gerade bereuhe ich mein lieblingshobby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monteciao (26. September 2012)

Hi zusammen, habe mich leider zu früh gefreut, hab jetzt auch "schmerzen". Hab mir am Handgelenk und am Rücken durch den Gilchrist-verband insgesamt 3 Blasen geholt. Schulter weiterhin ohne Schmerzen. Hab jetzt ein paar Fotos hochgeladen, in der Hoffnung es bringt den etwas Unschlüssigen etwas Mut wie es auch gehen kann.


----------



## Chiado (26. September 2012)

Herrschaften,

ruhig Blut. Fangt lieber später an als zu früh.

Ich hab zwar "nur" Rockwood 2 aber mein Arzt besteht darauf, dass ich 3 Monate meine Arsch still halte, damit die Bänder ordentlich vernarben und Stabilität gewährleistet ist.

Erlaubt ist:

- Normale Bewegung des Arms bis 90 Grad
- Einsatz des Armes bei Tragen der Aktentasche etc. (nein, keine Wasserkisten)
- Joggen

Man glaubt zu schnell, sobald man keine Schmerzen hat, alles wäre gut. 
Gestern unglückliche Bewegung beim anziehen des Sakkos gemacht, es hat geknackt und prompt wieder geschmerzt


----------



## ombre3000 (28. September 2012)

So sieht das mit der Hackenplatte aus. Am 9.10 kommt meine raus 

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (30. September 2012)

Bei mir wirds auch langsam Zeit die Hakenplatte entfernen zu lassen.
10 Wochen sind nun um. Die 12 werd ich auch noch knacken und dann hab ich es allen Orthopäden recht gemacht.
Ich hoffe das die verbleibenden Schmerzen und Probleme nach der Metallentfernung auch noch verschwinden.


----------



## LC4Fun (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem nun zwei Tage lang alle Beiträge hier gelesen habe bringe ich mich mal ein:

Nach jeweils protektorengeschützten 2010 Tossy1 rechts, 2011 Tossy1 links und längs (!) angebrochenem Schlüsselbein im Park habe ich am 23.09.12 auf einer Radtour mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht:

Tossy3 links, Abbruch der Schlüsselbeinkante aussen, weiter Hochstand (das abgebrochene Stück war zwischen Gelenk und Schlüsselbein) Das Röntgenbild sah etwas "gewürfelt" aus.

Da ich beim Sturz einen eng geschnürten Trinkrucksack anhatte konnte ich schmerzfrei weiterfahren. Allerdings war das Gefühl beim Bremsen schon amüsant - der Arm bleibt stehen und die Schulter kommt vor.

Aufgrund der zerbröstelten Gangschaltung habe ich die Tour zum Glück abgebrochen, ich hätte mir vermutlich auf den noch zu fahrenden 15KM noch mehr zerstört. Beim Umziehen auf dem Parkplatz war dann innerhalb weniger Sekunden eine eindeutige Erstdiagnose auch für den Laien möglich. Erstversorgung drei h später im Heimat-KKH. Vier Tage später dann die OP, meine glücklicherweise frühzeitig desinfizierten Schürfwunden an der Schulter waren ohne Entzündung gut am abheilen.

Eine konservative Behandlung wurde angeboten, kam für mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt in Frage. Für den Park braucht es eine stabile Schulter! Das kann eine konservative Behandlung nicht bieten, weil es auch gar nicht deren Behandlungsziel ist. 

Meine Meinung: gegen eine OP spricht ausschliesslich das unstrittig deutlich erhöhte Komplikationsrisiko - klar, daran könnte man sogar sterben. Und klar, das Ergebnis ist nicht garantiert. Aber konservativ wird es dafür garantiert nie mehr so stabil wie früher.

Die Hakenplatte hätte es wegen mir nicht sein müssen, aber aufgrund des Abbruches war das wohl die vernünftigeste (operative) Entscheidung. Ich habe diese den Arzt treffen lassen, der hat das schliesslich studiert.

Platte soll möglichst 12 Wochen drin bleiben. Laut KKH ist frühestens nach vier Wochen Belastung erlaubt, mein nachbehandelnder Arzt rät momentan eher zu sechs Wochen.

Den Gilchrist habe ich seit dem ersten Tag und soll ihn noch bis zum ziehen der Fäden dran lassen. KG soll dann offiziell starten - aber das kläre ich vorher schon mit der PT meines Vertrauens. Nach Tossy 1 habe ich auf eigene Rechnung viel mehr gemacht als verschrieben waren - und das war auch gut so.

Seit dem vierten PO tag bin ich so frei und hänge den Unterarm regelmässig aus, fixiere aber dann den Oberarm. Ich möchte so verhindern, dass sich die Sehnen im Arm verkürzen, aber ich möchte natürlich nicht die Schulter gefährden.

Noch aus der Erfahrung mit Tossy eins: Bändern dauern ewig, die schmerzbedingte Fehlstellung aus Schutzhaltung kann man nur mit PT Hilfe korrigieren und -zumindest bei T1- ist normales biken der am schnellsten wieder mögliche Sport. Aber Krafttraining, Schwimmen, und es im Park wirklich krachen lassen - das kann sich ne Weile hinziehen. 

LG,
Holger


----------



## rider24 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo holger. Erstmal gute besserung.
Ist immer interessant zu lesen wie unterschiedlich die anweisungen der ärzte sind. Nach anfänglich 6 wochen bis zu metallentfernung halte ich mich nun auch an die 12 wochen. Belasten sollte ich den arm schon am tag nach der op. Natürlich nur leicht. Und einen gilchrist gab es gar nicht. 

Was die physiotherapie angeht muss ich dir absolut zustimmen. Die auswirkungen der schonhaltung sind schon enorm. Umso schöner wenn man nach einigen wochen besserung verspürt.


----------



## Chiado (5. Oktober 2012)

Na da haste wirklich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht 

Wünsche dir einen guten Heilungsverlauf.

Update zu mir, gerade vom Orthopäden/Chirurgen meines Vertrauens gekommen:

- 7 Wochen nach Unfall (Rockwood II)
- Bei Stossbelastung Bewegung zwischen Schlüßelbein und Eckgelenk/Schulter
- Schlüsselbeinhochstand noch circa 0,7 cm (wird auch so bleiben)
- Bewegung in alle Richtungen weitestgehend schmerzfrei
- Weiter KG
- Darf wieder sachte anfangen Rad zu fahren
- Kraftraining mit leichten Gewichten auch erlaubt

Jetzt muss ich sehen, ob ich beschwerdefrei bleibe oder ob bei sportlicher Aktivität die Schulter Probleme macht. Sollte dies der Fall sein,
würde er zu einer OP raten (Tight Rope).

Vorstellung nochmals im Frühjahr, wo wir besprechen ob ich Probleme habe und dann operiert werden müßte.

Frau hat schon verflucht, dass ich wieder auf´s Rad darf  und eine Standpauke gehalten ich solle mich als 33-jähriger nicht wie ein 20jähriger aufführen und wieder wild durch die Gegend hüpfen 

Gut, ich werd´s langsam angehen lassen. Ich merke schon, dass ich einfach dadurch, dass ich nicht wie früher mehrmals in der Woche fahre das Gefühl bissle flötengegangen ist.

Naja, ich fahr zwar jetzt seit über 15 Jahren MTB aber hab erst im letzten Jahr angefangen mehr Richtung Bikepark und künstlich angelegt Trails zu fahren. Hat Jemand von Euch ne Empfehlung, wo man als MTB-Fortgeschrittener mal Kurse speziell Richtung Bikepark/Springen etc. machen kann?

LG


----------



## LC4Fun (5. Oktober 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von Euch ne Empfehlung, wo man als MTB-Fortgeschrittener mal Kurse speziell Richtung Bikepark/Springen etc. machen kann?



Hi,

der Fabian Arzberger von www.ridingstyle.de macht u.A. in Beerfelden gute Kurse. Beerfelden wiederum ist ein schön flowiger Park der aber dennoch auch eingebaute (aber gut umfahrbare) schwierige Hindernisse bietet. Dadurch kannst Du das eh schon sehr persönliche Training noch individueller gestalten. Ich hab dieses Jahr DH1, 2 und 3 dort gemacht und war hoch zufrieden, da es nicht so ruppig wie Wildbad und nicht so schnell wie Winterberg ist. (wo ich auch jeweils 2Tage gemacht habe)

LG,
Holger


----------



## Chiado (5. Oktober 2012)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Fabian Arzberger von www.ridingstyle.de macht u.A. in Beerfelden gute Kurse. Beerfelden wiederum ist ein schön flowiger Park der aber dennoch auch eingebaute (aber gut umfahrbare) schwierige Hindernisse bietet. Dadurch kannst Du das eh schon sehr persönliche Training noch individueller gestalten. Ich hab dieses Jahr DH1, 2 und 3 dort gemacht und war hoch zufrieden, da es nicht so ruppig wie Wildbad und nicht so schnell wie Winterberg ist. (wo ich auch jeweils 2Tage gemacht habe)
> 
> ...



Oh super, Danke.

Da Beerfelden nicht weit von mir weg ist, umso besser.

LG
René


----------



## Skullheinz (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi Chiado,

soweit ich weiß, kann man in vielen Bikeparks Technikkurse buchen. Da sie in einem Bikepark stattfinden, sind sie auch daraufhin spezialisiert. Habe in Beerfelden einen Kurs gemacht und fand ihn auch als Fortgeschrittener super und er hat mir viel gebracht.

Ich kanns langsam auch nicht mehr aushalten. Nach Unfall am 26.9. (Tossy 3/Rockwood 5) und OP am 30.09. saß ich letztes Wochenende zum ersten Mal wieder auf dem Rad. Zwar nur um mit dem Junior eine Runde zum Spielplatz und wieder zurück zu fahren, aber da war sofort der Wille nach mehr wieder da.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Skullheinz (5. Oktober 2012)

Haha, da war schon einer schneller


----------



## Chiado (5. Oktober 2012)

Skullheinz schrieb:


> Hi Chiado,
> 
> soweit ich weiß, kann man in vielen Bikeparks Technikkurse buchen. Da sie in einem Bikepark stattfinden, sind sie auch daraufhin spezialisiert. Habe in Beerfelden einen Kurs gemacht und fand ihn auch als Fortgeschrittener super und er hat mir viel gebracht.
> 
> ...




Hehe, kann ich nachvollziehen. Bisher bin ich auch nur mit meinem Töchterchen eine Runde um die Felder gedreht. Und danke für die Tipps. Dann werd ich in Beerfelden einen Kurs machen.

Mal mit den Leuten telefonieren, um festzustellen, ob ich wie ich glaube im Fortgeschrittenen Kurs rein kann. Würde mich mal so einschätzen von dem Könnerlevel.

Dir auch noch einen guten Heilungsverlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2012)

da es ja eh schon offtopic ist: Ich würde raten erst die grundkurse zu machen. 
Hab schon mehrere kurse hinter mir, im grunde hat jeder was gebracht.


----------



## Chiado (5. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> da es ja eh schon offtopic ist: Ich würde raten erst die grundkurse zu machen.
> Hab schon mehrere kurse hinter mir, im grunde hat jeder was gebracht.



Hast recht: Sorry für OT


----------



## Chiado (5. Oktober 2012)

So, gerade eine halbe Stunde übers Feld gefahren, paar Wheelies und Bunny Hops gezogen. Bisher stabil und keine Schmerzen nur ein noch komisches Gefühl.

Es geht bergauf


----------



## Monteciao (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi Zusammen,
hat jemand irgentwelche erfahrungen mit TightRope gemacht. KG funztzt ja recht gut, Gilchrist leg ich pro tag ca. 2-3 std. ab, aber Ihr habt schon recht, im unterbewusstsein legt man den Arm sofort in die schonhaltung. Hab vor ein paar Tagen nen Bekannten getroffen der sich auch Tossy3 zugezogen hatte. Auch mit TightRope operiert. Er meinte das wenn mann die Schulter zu früh bewegt bzw. belastet würde das FiberTape das Schlüßelbein durchsägen!!!!
Meine Schulter fühlt sich im bereich der Narben noch etwas Taub an. Normal?

Wünsche euch allen auch ne gute besserung


----------



## clautsch (6. Oktober 2012)

hey - ich wurde mit 2x tightrope versorgt (tossy3), bin jetzt in der 9 woche postOP ... normales rad fahren funktioniert ohne probleme/schmerzen ... ich merke die zwei knöpfe auf meinem schlüßelbein extrem - sobald ich arm über 90° strecke gibt es eine spannung im gelenk die leider noch immer schmerzen verursacht. weiters ist die aussenrotation noch immer leicht eingeschränkt, aber im großen und ganzen würde ich mich wieder für die OP entscheiden.
habe keine schmerzen im alltag. 
bestimmte bewegungen sind halt nicht mehr ohne probleme möglich wie früher.

mache jetzt sehr viel schulterzentrierungsarbeit - 4 füßler stand - liegestütze an der wand - leichtes klettern - übungen mit terra band und in der physio noch wassergymnastik (wobei ich dieses als extrem langweilig empfinde).

mein physio hat mir ein narbentape verpasst (ca. 6cm lange OPnarbe) - komme gut klar damit, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das dieses irgendetwas bewirkt.
nächste woche will er ein AC-Tape aussprobieren - hat jemand von euch damit erfahrungen?

noch eine andere frage - knirscht/reibt/knackt es bei euch auch noch immer im AC-Gelenk ... dieses verunsichert mich am allermeisten. mein physio meinte, es sei nicht so tragisch - allerdings fühlt sich das bei mir eher an wie knochen an knochen reiben und das führt in meinem kopf irgendwie zu dem gedanken ARTHROSE!!!!

sooo gehe jetzt ne runde rad fahren ... mal schauen ob ich heute die 100km knacke.


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir knirscht es auch. 

(double mini tight rope)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre3000 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich mache seit der 3. Woche mit dem Teraband Übungen. Alles was mehr Belastung ist würde ich nicht machen. Da egal ob Hackenplatte oder mit Anker, es ist immer was im Knochen befestigt und das kann ausbrechen!!!

Lieber jetzt etwas weniger dafür später mehr!

Am Dienstag kommt das scheiß Teil rauß und dann gehts richtig los 
Dann ist hoffentlich das stechen und reiben von der Platte Geschichte!

VG


----------



## ombre3000 (9. Oktober 2012)

Yeah, die Platte ist nach 8 Wochen raus  und jetzt kommts, ein Zeichen : Die Platte ist in der selben Farbe wie mein neu Aufgebautes Demo eloxiert!!!! Hab quasi die Zeit genutzt mir ein neues Bike zu basteln


----------



## rider24 (12. Oktober 2012)

ombre3000 schrieb:


> Yeah, die Platte ist nach 8 Wochen raus  und jetzt kommts, ein Zeichen : Die Platte ist in der selben Farbe wie mein neu Aufgebautes Demo eloxiert!!!! Hab quasi die Zeit genutzt mir ein neues Bike zu basteln



Cool. Bei mir ist es auch bald soweit.
Wie fühlt es sich ohne Platte so an? Sind die Probleme weg?


----------



## ombre3000 (12. Oktober 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Cool. Bei mir ist es auch bald soweit.
> Wie fühlt es sich ohne Platte so an? Sind die Probleme weg?



Super, man ist nicht mehr eingeschränkt und es wird jeden Tag besser! Heute kann ich meinen Arm schon fast gerade nach oben strecken! 


Gute Besserung


----------



## rider24 (12. Oktober 2012)

ombre3000 schrieb:


> Super, man ist nicht mehr eingeschränkt und es wird jeden Tag besser! Heute kann ich meinen Arm schon fast gerade nach oben strecken!
> 
> 
> Gute Besserung



Klingt sehr gut. Wurde der Eingriff ambulant durchgeführt oder warst du ne Nacht stationär?


----------



## ombre3000 (12. Oktober 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut. Wurde der Eingriff ambulant durchgeführt oder warst du ne Nacht stationär?



Ambulant mit Narkose 2h dann war ich wieder zuhause!
Diesmal hat mich die Narkose aber die erste Nacht nicht schlafen lassen


----------



## Monteciao (12. Oktober 2012)

He, das ist echt super. Ich freu mich für Dich. Bin leider gerade dabei und bekomm nen Moralischen, weil anfürsich hab ich noch immer keine Schmerzen, bloß geht halt trotz KG nichts vorwärts. Außenrotation (heißt glaub so, ellbogen an der Hüfte und Hand nach außen bewegen) nur im rechten winkel zum Bauch und Ellbogen nach hinten geht gar nicht. Nun 3 Wochen postOP. Wie war der verlauf bei euch???

Gute Besserung noch und meine Glückwünsche


----------



## rider24 (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Ärzte in meinem Krankenhaus plädieren eher zu einer Übernachtung. Mal sehen wie es ausgeht.

Bei mir stellten sich die spürbaren Erfolge nach der KG erst nach 5 Wochen ein. Also nur Geduld.


----------



## ombre3000 (12. Oktober 2012)

Monteciao schrieb:


> He, das ist echt super. Ich freu mich für Dich. Bin leider gerade dabei und bekomm nen Moralischen, weil anfürsich hab ich noch immer keine Schmerzen, bloß geht halt trotz KG nichts vorwärts. Außenrotation (heißt glaub so, ellbogen an der Hüfte und Hand nach außen bewegen) nur im rechten winkel zum Bauch und Ellbogen nach hinten geht gar nicht. Nun 3 Wochen postOP. Wie war der verlauf bei euch???
> 
> Gute Besserung noch und meine Glückwünsche



Ich mache seit der 3. Woche mit dem Teraband Kräftigungsübungen und hatte mit den Rotationsbewegungen nie Probleme!


----------



## pistensau3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo leidensgenossen.
Gestern hab ich mir einen rockwood iii zugelegt.
Im klinikum habe ich gleich einen op termin genannt bekommen. Einen tag vorher werde ich zum narkosegespr. Nochmal in die klinik fahren.
Nur weiß ich hald jetzt nocht, ob eine hackenplatte oder das tight rope eingesetzt wird.
Habt ihr erfahrungen, welche der beiden variante die bessere ist? Die hackenplatte kommt hald wieder raus. Das dürfte doch gut sein oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

pistensau3000 schrieb:


> Hallo leidensgenossen.
> Gestern hab ich mir einen rockwood iii zugelegt.
> Im klinikum habe ich gleich einen op termin genannt bekommen. Einen tag vorher werde ich zum narkosegespr. Nochmal in die klinik fahren.
> Nur weiß ich hald jetzt nocht, ob eine hackenplatte oder das tight rope eingesetzt wird.
> Habt ihr erfahrungen, welche der beiden variante die bessere ist? Die hackenplatte kommt hald wieder raus. Das dürfte doch gut sein oder.



Ich würde dir die Platte empfehlen!


----------



## LC4Fun (21. Oktober 2012)

pistensau3000 schrieb:


> Hallo leidensgenossen.
> Gestern hab ich mir einen rockwood iii zugelegt.
> Im klinikum habe ich gleich einen op termin genannt bekommen. Einen tag vorher werde ich zum narkosegespr. Nochmal in die klinik fahren.
> Nur weiß ich hald jetzt nocht, ob eine hackenplatte oder das tight rope eingesetzt wird.
> Habt ihr erfahrungen, welche der beiden variante die bessere ist? Die hackenplatte kommt hald wieder raus. Das dürfte doch gut sein oder.



Welcome :-(

Ich habe die Platte weil auch das Schlüsselbein abgebrochen ist und weil mein Chirurg dieses Verfahren bevorzugt. Vorteil: Fixierung ist stabiler und dadurch höhere *Chance*, dass die Bänder maximal möglich verheilen können.

Nachteile: Muskulatur kann noch länger nicht genutzt werden, Platte kann zusätzlich zu Komplikationen führen, zweite OP/Narkose notwendig, nach Entfernen der Platte/Schrauben muss der Knochen erneut ausheilen.

Oder wie mein Arzt meinte: "Das objektiv optimale Verfahren hat noch keiner erfunden, ist immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung..."

Subjektiv: Gerade weil die Platte spürbar drückt/zippt ist die für mich das bessere Verfahren. Bei meinen seitherigen beiden Tossy1 bzw. einem Schlüsselbeinanbruch war ich immer viel zu früh wieder aktiv, hatte bei einem Tossy1 damals sogar zu einer Folgeverletzung geführt (drei Wochen nach Anriss ein Auto angeschoben, das war ne gaaaanz schlechte Idee gewesen)

LG,
Holger


----------



## pistensau3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

Im schulterbereich hab ich auch ein paar erfahrungen gesammelt. Insgesamt  drei mal klavicula re. Das mit den bändern is hald was ganz anderes. V.a. nicht so schmerzhaft.
Dzgl des rockhood iii vertrau ich den ärzten die zur op geradten haben. Hab mirs grad zum ersten mal im spiegel angeschaut. Ich weiß nicht wie das sonst heilen soll. 
Das schlb. Steht so 2cm nach oben!
Am mi frag ich einfach mal nach was sie mir einbauen wollen. Das wird schon.
Wenigstens spar ich mir jetzt die neuen ski die ich kaufen wollte;-)


----------



## LC4Fun (21. Oktober 2012)

pistensau3000 schrieb:


> Wenigstens spar ich mir jetzt die neuen ski die ich kaufen wollte;-)



Platte soll i.d.R. 12 Wochen drin bleiben
Kraftaufbau beginnt ca. 4 Wochen nach Entfernen der Platte
ca. 1 Jahr nach OP hat man hoffentlich wieder annähernd Kraft und Stabilität wie zuvor...

...ja, da kannst mal die 2014er Ski-Modelle abwarten, vorher solltest Du nicht riskieren nochmals darauf zu stürzen...

LG,
Holger


----------



## pistensau3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Platte soll i.d.R. 12 Wochen drin bleiben
> Kraftaufbau beginnt ca. 4 Wochen nach Entfernen der Platte
> ca. 1 Jahr nach OP hat man hoffentlich wieder annähernd Kraft und Stabilität wie zuvor...
> 
> ...



Na dann prost, auf den schock nehm ich doch glatt noch eine schmerztablette.


----------



## Asrael (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall zu Tightrope bzw. MINAR raten.
1. das Tightrope muss ja gar nicht drin bleiben, wenn's Dich stört kommt's hält raus. Es muss nur nicht raus wie die Hakenplatte.
2. der Eingriff ist ist relativ klein.
3. die Schulter bleibt relativ beweglich und wird ab Tag 2 nach OP bewegt. Vorteil ist, dass dein Schultergelenk nicht versteift.

Außerdem sprich mal mit den Tightrope Jungs hier.
Ich hatte exakt 10 Wochen nach OP mit über Kopf Übungen begonnen und in der 13. Woche 98% meiner Beweglichkeit zurück. 
Seit meiner Op sind jetzt 4 Monate vergangen und ich ziehe gerade Um, mit allem was dazu gehört. Schleppen, über Kopf Bohren, auf den Knien rumrutschen und sich beim Schrauben abstützen.

Das einzige was geblieben ist ist ein leichtes Instabilitätsgefühl, ca. 5 mm hochstand des Schlüsselbeins und die Schulter hat deutlich an Muskeln verloren.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die fehlende Muskulatur und das Instabilitätsgefühl mit Kraftsport über den Winter in den Griff zu bekommen ist.


----------



## pistensau3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall zu Tightrope bzw. MINAR raten.
> 1. das Tightrope muss ja gar nicht drin bleiben, wenn's Dich stört kommt's hält raus. Es muss nur nicht raus wie die Hakenplatte.
> 2. der Eingriff ist ist relativ klein.
> 3. die Schulter bleibt relativ beweglich und wird ab Tag 2 nach OP bewegt. Vorteil ist, dass dein Schultergelenk nicht versteift.


Danke erst mal an alle, ihr kennt ja die unsiecherheit bei einer neuen verletzung...
3. Is für mich schon wichtig, da ich die erfahrung gemacht hab, dass bewegung immer hilft.

Morgen werde ich mich mit dem hausarzt besprechen, bei mir in der gegend operiert auch jemand den tightrope.
Zudem weiß ich gar nicht ob wirklich eine hackenplatte geplant ist.
Is hald auch ein witz, in der notaufnahme zu sagen, op termin dann und dann, viel glück.
Das wird schon. Falls es noch was interessantes ergibt, meld ich mich wieder.
Na dann, grei nach meiner schulter:
Hang loose


----------



## pistensau3000 (24. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade von einem schulter chirurgen zurück, er hat meinen rockwood auf 4 hochgestuft(auch nach hinten verschiebbar)
Somit rät er auf jeden fall zur op.
Er hat in der vergangenheit auch tightrope verbaut, ist jetzt aber aus folgenden gründen wieder zur hakenplatte zurück.
Erhöhte komplikationsgefahr(v.a. riss der kordel,)
Aus dem grund sollte min. Das double tightrope verbaut werden.
Einige patienten sind wohl allgemein nicht mit dem verfahren zurecht gekommen.

Die"neuen" hakenplatten liefern wohl das bessere ergebnis. (Evtl auch schöner zu operieren)

Bei mir persönlich kommt noch dazu, dass ich so und so nochmal operiert werden muss, weil auf der anderen seite das material von einem schlüsselbeinbruch von vor 1,5 jahren entfernt werden muss. In dem zuge kommt dann auch die hakenplatte wieder raus.

Morgen gehts los.


----------



## rider24 (24. Oktober 2012)

Meine Hakenplatte fliegt am 01.11. nach 14 Wochen wieder raus. Kräftigungsübungen mit Teraband und Co. mache ich bereits seit Wochen. Ich spüre mittlerweile kaum noch ein Kräfteunterschied in den Schultern. Lediglich morgens nach dem Schlafen fühlt sich die Schulter komisch und leicht schmerzhaft an. Aber dann hilft Bewegung.
Hoffe das es auch nach ME weiter bergauf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jijiB_ananapart (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi, auch ich werde euch meinen Rockwood 4 Verlauf schildern. Vielleicht sind ein paar interessante Infos für euch dabei. Ich selber bin 25 Jahre alt und treibe relativ viel Sport.

Am Sonntag, den 9.9.2012, hatte ich einen Mtb-Unfall, bei dem ich mit dem Kopf und der rechten Schulter den Baum mitgenommen habe. In der Notfallaufnahme wurde dann mit 10 kg Gewichten Tossy 3, bei 2 cm schlüsselbeinhochstand, sowie die Zerreißung aller Bänder festgestellt. Empfehlung Arzt1 (Chirurg) konservativ behandeln, da eine OP nur eine Kosmetische OP sei. Donnerstag dann zu Arzt2 (Schulterspezialist, Chirurg). Empfehlung Konservativ und Selbstheilungskräfte aktivieren.  Am Freitag dann zu Arzt3 (Schulterspezialist, Chirurg). Aussage Konservativ empfohlen, falls gewollt Hakenplatte. 

Am Wochenende dann weiter recherchiert. In Google gibt es auch mehrere Dissertationen zum kontroversen Thema Tossy 3 OP/Konservativ. Mein Ergebnis ist, dass man individuell entscheiden muss und beide Methoden zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen führen. Es gibt einfach bei Tossy 3 keine aussagekräftige Studie, welche einem die Entscheidung abnimmt.  Weiterhin macht man eine OP wenn der Patient noch jung ist (so ca >35 Jahre) Überkopfarbeiten machen muss oder sehr sportaktiv ist. Vor- und Nachteile gibt es bei allen OP-Methoden. Kann immer noch keine herausragende empfehlen.  Bis zu diesem Punkt wollte ich Konservativ probieren. 

Am Dienstag der folgenden Woche in eine Sportklinik zu Arzt4 (Schulterspezialist, Chirurg). Aussage, dass es Rockwood 4 ist. Ebenfalls starke horizontale Instabilität. Eventuell jetzt erst wegen Abschwellung feststellbar. Aussage OP mit Tight Rope. Donnerstag Arzt5 (Schulterspezialist, Chirurg). Aussage Rockwood 4 und OP mit 2 PDS Kordeln. 

Beim letzten Arzt sind bei mir mehrere Sachen zusammen gekommen, die zu meiner OP-Entscheidung bei ihm geführt haben. Er hat sich sehr lange Zeit genommen und alles ohne dass ich etwas gesagt habe selbst erneut  festgestellt. Er war aus dem Bauchgefühl sehr vertrauenserweckend und ich hatte sofort das Gefühl, dass ich mich von ihm operieren lassen würde. Er macht hauptsächlich Schulter OPs und hat das PDS-Kordel Verfahren schon unzählige Male bei Tossy 3+ durchgeführt. Er hat mir schnellstmöglich einen OP-Termin angeboten. Zuletzt hat mir die Vorstellung von nur einer OP und keinem verbleibendem Material gefallen.

Am Montag den 24.9 wurde ich dann 15 Tage nach dem Unfall operiert mit zwei PDS Kordeln, sowie dem Nähen der Bänder. Nachteil ist wohl, dass das ACG durch die Kordeln nicht so fest wie z.B. bei einer Hakenplatte fixiert ist.

Der Arm wurde nach der OP im Gilchristverband ruhiggestellt und ich soll 2 X Woche in die Physio gehen und die ersten 4 Wochen max  auf 60° steigern. Jetzt bin ich in der 5 Woche und die Physio wird je nach Schmerzen auf 90° gesteigert. Ab der 6 Woche hab ich Bewegungsfreigabe. Ab der 8 Belastungsaufnahme. Habe am Tag wenn der Arm länger im Sitzen oder Stehen im Gilchrist ist leichte Schmerzen, aber eher muskulär. Ansonsten ACG Gelenk Bereich empfindlich. Im liegen gar keine Schmerzen. Bei der Physio bin ich so bei 70 °.

Meine Fragen:

1.    Wie heilen die Bänder und das ACG am besten?
2.     Was  passiert im Schlüsselbein / Schulterdach Bereich, damit das wieder stabil wird? (verknöchern?)
3.    Sollte man jede Erschütterung vermeiden wie im Auto mitfahren, Laufen etc. und sich neben der 2 X Woche Physio am besten die ganze Zeit ins Bett legen oder reicht der Gilchrist für die Ruhigstellung aus? 
4.    Was habt ihr das ruhiggestellt, damit das am besten ausheilt? Was habt ihr alles gemacht?
5.    Wollte nächste Woche wieder zur Uni gehen, dafür muss ich aber Mo-Mi sowie Freitag jeweils 1 h zur Uni hin-und zurück mit dem Zug fahren und sitze dann jeweils 7 h in dem Kurs. Ist das schon möglich oder leichtsinnig in der 6 Woche?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 
Gruss Jiji


----------



## ombre3000 (27. Oktober 2012)

jijiB_ananapart schrieb:


> Hi, auch ich werde euch meinen Rockwood 4 Verlauf schildern. Vielleicht sind ein paar interessante Infos für euch dabei. Ich selber bin 25 Jahre alt und treibe relativ viel Sport.
> 
> Am Sonntag, den 9.9.2012, hatte ich einen Mtb-Unfall, bei dem ich mit dem Kopf und der rechten Schulter den Baum mitgenommen habe. In der Notfallaufnahme wurde dann mit 10 kg Gewichten Tossy 3, bei 2 cm schlüsselbeinhochstand, sowie die Zerreißung aller Bänder festgestellt. Empfehlung Arzt1 (Chirurg) konservativ behandeln, da eine OP nur eine Kosmetische OP sei. Donnerstag dann zu Arzt2 (Schulterspezialist, Chirurg). Empfehlung Konservativ und Selbstheilungskräfte aktivieren.  Am Freitag dann zu Arzt3 (Schulterspezialist, Chirurg). Aussage Konservativ empfohlen, falls gewollt Hakenplatte.
> 
> ...


Die Bänder,Sehnen,Bindegewebe und Muskeln heilen von selbst, du solltest eben versuchen keine falsche Bewegung zu machen nicht überlasten aber dennoch bewegen. Ich hab ab der 3. Woche mit dem Teraband angefangen und nur Nachts den Gilchristverband getragen. Uni ist kein Problem,  ich war in der 3. WOCHE wieder im Büro.

HATTE Tossy 3,  R 4 mit Hackenplatte.


----------



## LC4Fun (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

T3 + Schlüsselbeinabbruch / Platte 

war nach zwei Wochen bzw. 10Tage nach OP wieder im Büro, hab dann aber nochmals drei Tage pausieren müssen - wenn man es sich erlauben kann, wären drei Wochen Pause nach der OP sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten einfach auf den Körper hören! Drei Wochen Gilchrist fast rund um die Uhr, in der vierten Woche nur noch im Büro und auf einmal hatte ich gestern nach der PT das Gefühl, jetzt geht es wieder. Schmerzen steigen dadurch zwar wieder, aber den Arm zu nutzen fühlt sich richtig an. Bewegung in der Schulter ist halt extrem eingeschränkt aus eigener Kraft - aber in der PT gehen die erlaubten 90Grad ohne Blockade/Schmerz.

LG,
Holger


----------



## clautsch (31. Oktober 2012)

hatte tossy3 - op mit double tight rope - ist jetzt 3 monate her und gehe seit dieser woche wieder aktiv mountainbiken ... durchschnitt 700hm mit singletrail (und es macht schon wieder mächtig viel spaß) ... habe keinerlei beschwerden während des bikens ... danach leichtes druckgefühl in der schulter - was mich nicht stört.

die 3 monate sind hart und teilweise mit sehr viel geduld (in meinem fall) verbunden - übungen laut physio mache ich fast täglich für 30min-1h je nach freier zeit.

allen verletzten gute genesung und habt geduld!!!


----------



## ombre3000 (1. November 2012)

HALLO,

blieb bei euch das Schlüsseln unten am Gelenk oder habt ihr wieder einen leichten Hochstand?

Habe leider wieder einen leichten Hochstand des Schlüsselbein 
Stabil ist aber alles!


----------



## Asrael (1. November 2012)

Ich hatte von Anfang an ca. 5mm Hochstand trotz op, ich glaub daran kann ich mich aber gewöhnen und ich hab sogar schon wieder Lampen aufgehängt und Kisten geschleppt.
Morgen ziehe ich meine Waschmaschine um, wenn dann alles hält geh ich sobald der Umzug vorbei is wieder ins Studio und werd Aufbau Training machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre3000 (1. November 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich hatte von Anfang an ca. 5mm Hochstand trotz op, ich glaub daran kann ich mich aber gewöhnen und ich hab sogar schon wieder Lampen aufgehängt und Kisten geschleppt.
> Morgen ziehe ich meine Waschmaschine um, wenn dann alles hält geh ich sobald der Umzug vorbei is wieder ins Studio und werd Aufbau Training machen.



Bei mir sind es auch Ca. 5mm.  Ich denke es könnte sein das der KapuzenMuskel so stark am Schlüsselbein zieht, da dieser sehr vespannt ist. Hoffentlich wird es mit Training und Massagen besser! ?


----------



## pistensau3000 (1. November 2012)

ich schlag mich 1e woche nach der OP gard mit einem schmerzhaften hämatom rum. sonst alles gut gelaufen.
ich hab übrigens eine andere hakenplatte eingebaut bekommen. dabei wird ein loch in den rabenschnabel gebohrt, in der dann eingehakt wird. so sollte die ausschauen.

wg. dem verbleibenden hochstand. kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die kurzen bänder - direkt unter dem Schlüsselbein - hald nicht mehr so kurz zusammenwachsen. wird mir wohl auch blühen.
hier eine super seite auf der man alle bänder muskeln usw. schön anschauen kann:
www.zygotebody.com


----------



## Monteciao (3. November 2012)

Hallo an alle,

trage nun nach sechs langen wochen keinen Gilchricht. Ist echt ein gutes Gefühl . Nur morgens ist die Schulter recht schmerzhaft, doch nach ein paar bewegungsübungen geht es wieder.
Frage an alle mit TightRope:
Ich habe das gefühl, das die Kordel manche bewegungen nicht zulässt, als ob die Kordel zu kurz geraten ist. Bewegung nach vorn komm ich fast auf die Senkrechte. Seitlich hoch mit müh und not auf 90°. Danach glaube ich fast ich brech mir den knopf aus dem Schlüsselbein.

Wie ist es bei Euch?

Gute besserung an alle


----------



## Asrael (3. November 2012)

Bis 12 Wochen nach OP max 90 grad.
Geh eher mal davon aus, dass du völlig verspannt bist und deswegen alles klemmt. Hab einfach Geduld.


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (3. November 2012)

Hi, 
Bei mir mit 2 PDS Kordeln wurde auch von anfang an ein Hochstand von ca. 3-5 mm eingebaut. Ist es bei euch auch so, dass wenn ihr euch hinlegt der Schlüsselbeinhochstand sich verkleinert? Also nach unten eine Flexibilität herrscht? 

Bezüglich Schmerzen konnte ich ab der 2 Woche alle Pillen absetzen und habe seitdem nur leichte Schmerzen nach langen Sitz-Stehzeiten im Gilchrist. Im liegen alles super.

Hatte ein geniales Bike Jahr, aber den Herbst finde ich immer noch besonders genial zum fahren. 3 Monate Sportpause machen mich ganz schön fertig. Keine Ahnung wo die ganzen Energie hin soll : () . Auf der anderen Seite kann man die Zeit fürs lesen / Freunde treffen nutzen.

Gute Besserung an alle!


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2012)

Warum fährst du 3 monate nicht?


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (3. November 2012)

Hi,

hab nen brief vom chirurg wo er mir  physiotherapie und vorgehen aufgelistet hat. dort meint er auch, dass ich 3 monate eine sportpause machen soll.

gruss


----------



## ombre3000 (3. November 2012)

So Endspurt! In 3 Wochen spiel ich wieder Rugby und geh in den Bikepark 
Das schwierigste wird sein das ganze aus den Kopf zu bringen! 



Alles Gute!


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2012)

Naja glaub mit der pause hat jeder andere ansichten.


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (4. November 2012)

Hi,

Ja denk ist auch je Methode anders. Bei den Kordeln hat man kein Eisen zum stabilisieren. Ich werd mich an die 3 Monate halten.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (5. November 2012)

Hey zusammen,

ich hätt da mal eine recht schnelle Frage.

Wurde am 12.10 opertiert, Tossy III, alle Bänder durch und hab eine wunderschöne Titanplatte in die Schulter bekommen. Das ganze soll in 10-12 Wochen rauskommen, wäre damit Ende Dezember / Anfang August...

Jetzt zur Frage an die Leute, die das ganze auch schon mitgemacht haben.

Wie schnell kann ich meine Schulter danach wieder belasten und Sport machen? Hab momentan die Möglichkeit Ende Januar für eine Woche Snowboarden zu gehen, damit hätt ich knapp 3 Wochen Zeit nachdem die Platte raus ist. Ist das Risiko zu hoch? 

Problem ist, man kann beim Snowboarden, egal wie vorsichtig man macht, doch immer aufs Maul fliegen beziehungsweise in meinem Fall die Schulter.

Was sagt ihr? Die Arzthelferin am Telefon meinte, sie würd es nicht machen...


----------



## ombre3000 (5. November 2012)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> ich hätt da mal eine recht schnelle Frage.
> 
> ...


Hi,
das würde ich sein lassen!
Ich bin gerade in der 12 Woche und hab sie in der 8.raus bekommen. 6 Wochen danach würde ich abwarten!!!!

Gruß


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (5. November 2012)

- ich würds auch nicht machen : () 
- hab auch 2 Ausflüge absgesagt

gruss


----------



## ebroglio (5. November 2012)

Baaaaaaah. Verdammt....

Aber ich dachte nach 12 Wochen wär alles wieder zusammengewachsen? Hatten sie mir zumindest im Krankenhaus erzählt. Aber gut... 

...dann fällt der Winter wohl doch komplett flach. Verdammt ärgerlich


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (5. November 2012)

- denk dein chirurg wird dir auch sagen auf eigene gefahr. ich hab nur gelesen, dass es so 6- 18 monate dauert bis das wieder alles richtig fest is. beim wintersport fällt man halt schnell mal auf die Schulter, wenn man pech hat. 

Bin jetzt 6 woche.

gruss


----------



## ombre3000 (5. November 2012)

jijiB_ananapart schrieb:


> - denk dein chirurg wird dir auch sagen auf eigene gefahr. ich hab nur gelesen, dass es so 6- 18 monate dauert bis das wieder alles richtig fest is. beim wintersport fällt man halt schnell mal auf die Schulter, wenn man pech hat.
> 
> Bin jetzt 6 woche.
> 
> gruss



Wenn das 6-18 Monate dauern würde hätten einige Profi -oder Amateursportler danach ihre Karriere aufgeben müssen!


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (5. November 2012)

Der Kontext war, dass ein Nicht-Profisportler in dieser Zeit  (mind. 6 Monate)  nicht wie beim Wintersport leicht möglich, hart auf die Schulter aufschlagen sollte. [ nach meiner Meinungsbildung ]

Ein Profisportler bekommt für das Risiko, dass er nach 3 Monaten oder früher wieder auf dem Feld steht und an der Schulter ev. wieder hart verletzt wird als Gegenleistung Kohle, Versicherung etc. .

Als Nicht - Profisportler würde ich sagen, dass man, soweit was ich lesen konnte ( Diss., Ärzte, Online ) einen Sturz auf die Schulter mind. 6 Monate nicht herausfordern sollte.


----------



## ombre3000 (5. November 2012)

jijiB_ananapart schrieb:


> Der Kontext war, dass ein Nicht-Profisportler in dieser Zeit  (mind. 6 Monate)  nicht wie beim Wintersport leicht möglich, hart auf die Schulter aufschlagen sollte. [ nach meiner Meinungsbildung ]
> 
> Ein Profisportler bekommt für das Risiko, dass er nach 3 Monaten oder früher wieder auf dem Feld steht und an der Schulter ev. wieder hart verletzt wird als Gegenleistung Kohle, Versicherung etc. .
> 
> Als Nicht - Profisportler würde ich sagen, dass man, soweit was ich lesen konnte ( Diss., Ärzte, Online ) einen Sturz auf die Schulter mind. 6 Monate nicht herausfordern sollte.



Also mein Arzt ist Sportmedizinischer Chirurg und gibt mir nach 14 Wochen volle Belastungsfreigabe! Da er auch sämtliche Leistungssportler bei mir in der Umgebung betreut, denke ich man kann ihm vertrauen. Deshalb finde ich 6 Monate übertrieben, egal ob Pro oder nicht! 
Aber glaubt was ihr wollt!


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (5. November 2012)

hi,
nur dem arzt des vertrauens zu folgen find ich auch richtig. 
auf meinem arztbrief, auch sportmedi und schulterspezi, steht belastungsfreigabe ab 8 wochen. das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich voll trainieren, bierkästen tragen oder hart drauffallen darf.
Es steht ebenfalls sportpause 3 monate drauf, was sich bei mir mit den online infos deckt.
ist aber je fall, schweregrad, methode, heilumgsverlauf individuell.
bezüglich stabilität, bindegewebe, knorpel etc. dürfte es jedoch, wenn ich das vom arzt richtig verstanden habe, bei allen mehr als 3 monate dauern bis es nen harten sturz aushällt.

fazit: fragt den arzt eures vertrauens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (5. November 2012)

14 Wochen nach der Operation? Na dann muss meine Platte wohl auch nach 8 Wochen raus...hehe. Damit wär der Urlaub machbar, bin jetzt nur von 10-12 Wochen ausgegangen, die die Platte drin bleiben soll..

Werd einfach nochmal den Arzt anrufen...


----------



## Monteciao (7. November 2012)

Hi an alle,
  @ebroglio: jeder ist sein Glückes Schmied...

wenn du der meinung bist deine platte so schnell wie möglich wieder rauszubekommen, nur um nen schönen ausfluges wegen.
 Ich bin jetzt in der 7en Woche post Op. Allerdings mit TightRope, die bewegung funtzt eigentlich jeden tag besser. Doch nur ein augenblick reicht aus, auch aus gewohnheit, sich irgentwie abzustützen oder eine falsche drehung aus dem handgelenk und du wirst sofort daran erinnert. Bekomme meinen Arm seitlich bis 90°. Mein Arzt bescheinigt bis 12 wochen max. belastbarkeit 4 Kilo. Sportverbot mit'm Rad 3 Monate, Karate darf ich erst wieder in 6 Monaten dran denken... Wenn ich Glück hab, bekomm ich am Freitag vom Doc die Freigabe und darf über Wiedereingliederung endlich wieder zur Arbeit als Lackierer

Gruß


----------



## ebroglio (7. November 2012)

Hey Monteciao...

Da hast du wohl recht damit, denke aber es ist auch von Person zu Person unterschiedlich, was Motivation und vor allem Heilung des Körpers angeht.

Hab jetzt 3 Wochen durch, komm mittlertweile bis 80° +- und kann auch soweit wieder das meiste machen. Arbeiten läuft auch, wobei das aber keine Belastung für meinen Arm ist, muss nur mit Maus und Tastatur umgehen können.

Mein Arzt, Sportmediziner und Orthopäde, hat mir jetzt gesagt, 3-4 Wochen nach entfernen der Platte bin ich wieder voll belastbar, je nachdem ob es Probleme bei der Wundheilung gibt oder nicht.

Werd mich auch nochmal im Krankenhaus schlau machen und danach dann entscheiden, was ich mach, unnötig riskieren will ich eigentlich auch nichts.


----------



## Astaroth (8. November 2012)

Servus,

wenn ich mich täusche bin ich nach 2 Monaten der Metallentfernung wieder ins Ju-Jutsu Training gegangen und da ging es echt nicht ziemperlich zur Sache.


----------



## rider24 (10. November 2012)

So, nach knapp 14 Wochen ist meine Platte gestern rausgeflogen.
Tolles Gefühl  ...  hatte mich schon fast an das einengende Gefühl gewöhnt.
Jetzt hoff ich das die Restbeschwerden langsam auch verschwinden und ich bald mit der Kräftigung loslegen kann.


----------



## pistensau3000 (11. November 2012)

ich möchte mich mal wieder melden, um leidensgenossen zu beruhigen.

status: Rockwood 4 (tosy 3), OP mit hakenplatte (ausführung siehe alter post), vor guten zwei wochen

die OP liegt zwei ca 2,5 wochen zurück. nach zwei nächten KH entlassung.
nach ca drei tage habe ich einen heftigen bluterguss entdeckt (als die schwellung zurückgegangen ist). der hat mir auch die größten probleme gemacht (schmerzen im muskel usw.)
nach einer guten woche bin ich dann wieder in die arbeit gegangen (bürohengst).

mein aktueller zustand:
habe kaum noch schmerzen, mein größtes problem - der bluterguss durchmesser ca 6 cm - ist auch schon fast weg.
den gilchrist trage ich NUR nachts, tagsüber habe ich den arm nur die ersten zwei Tage ruhig gestellt.
ich würde allen raten, den arm so viel wie möglich zu bewegen! meine ärzte haben die gleiche meinung. hier einige überungen für die ersten wochen.
jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein anderes hobby für den winter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clautsch (11. November 2012)

will nochmal ein kurzes statmant zum gilchrist verband abgeben:

wurde vor 3 monaten - Tossy 3 mittels double tight rope operiert.
hatte 4 wochen gilchrist verordnet (tag und nacht) habe mich an diese vorgabe streng gehalten - im nachhinein würde ich dieses nicht mehr so lange durchziehen.
ich denke es ist schlicht zu lange seine schulter nicht zu bewegen ausser 2x 30min passiv bei der physiotherapie!!!
hatte lange probleme bei der abduktion.

jetzt 3 monate später - tägliches kurzes training (terraband + stützübungen) bin ich nahezu beschwerdefrei - mountainbiken inkl. lässigen singletrails sind ebenfalls schon wieder möglich.

würde mich wieder für op/tight rope entscheiden allerdings verkürzte tragedauer des gilchrist (2-3 Wochen).


----------



## Asrael (11. November 2012)

Ich hatte post OP gar kein gilchrist getragen. Renne aber auch mit 5mm hochstand und einer etwas instabilen Schulter rum, trotz tight rope.
Allerdings war ich heut das erste mal
wieder im Studio trainieren und seitheben am kabelzug ging problemlos.


----------



## clautsch (11. November 2012)

laut röntgen ca. 1 1/2 monate post OP hatte ich keinen hochstand...allerdings kommt es mir jetzt -rein optisch betrachtet- schon so vor, als wäre die clavicula etwas höher als auf der gegenseite (es wurde aber kein röntgen mehr angefertigt)


----------



## pistensau3000 (11. November 2012)

Bei mir dauert es leider noch bis ich mit euch mitreden kann.
Due hakenplatte muss ja erst mal raus... nächstes jahr dann.


----------



## ebroglio (12. November 2012)

Hey zusammen,

hätt mal wieder eine Frage. Ich hab bisher keine Physiotherapie, mein Arzt hat mir paar Übungen gezeigt die ich machen kann. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?

Laut Arzt bekomm ich erst nach dem Enfernen der Platte Physiotherapie, da es sich vorher nicht lohnt.


----------



## ombre3000 (12. November 2012)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> hätt mal wieder eine Frage. Ich hab bisher keine Physiotherapie, mein Arzt hat mir paar Übungen gezeigt die ich machen kann. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
> 
> Laut Arzt bekomm ich erst nach dem Enfernen der Platte Physiotherapie, da es sich vorher nicht lohnt.



War bei mir genau so! Es macht tatsächlich danach mehr Sinn.
Bin jetzt in der 15. Woche. Entfernung der Platte, in der 8. Woche und bin nahezu wieder hergestellt.
 Ab nächste Woche gib ich wieder Vollgas


----------



## ebroglio (12. November 2012)

Alles klar, was kann man denn sonst selber bisschen machen? Pendel den Arm täglich nach außen um ihn auf die 90° zu bekommen und versuch einfach, in alle Richtungen immer so gut es geht zu bewegen.

Na dann los... ich warte noch bis Ende Januar, dann geht das Leben wieder weiter..


----------



## pistensau3000 (12. November 2012)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Alles klar, was kann man denn sonst selber bisschen machen? Pendel den Arm täglich nach außen um ihn auf die 90° zu bekommen und versuch einfach, in alle Richtungen immer so gut es geht zu bewegen.


schau dir doch einfach die übungen im link meines posts.? #984  an


----------



## ombre3000 (29. November 2012)

So ich kann wieder voll belasten und die Muskeln habe ich auch fast komplett wieder zurück! Das einizge was geblieben ist, ist die Sache mit dem Kopf am Absprung!
Einen leichten Hochstand vom Schlüsselbein hab ich auch noch.


----------



## calanques (22. Januar 2013)

Neues Jahr - neue Tossys!

Hallo,

Ich habe wahrhaftig in drei Tagen alle Beiträge in den 37 Seiten gelesen. Nicht ohne Grund, denn mich hat es nun auch erwischt.
Für das neue Jahr hatte ich mir vorgenommen, mehr Zeit für Sport und Spaß zu investieren, weniger zu arbeiten und weniger am Haus zu bauen. 

04.01.13 
SkiWelt Schöneck im Vogtland. Die Pistenbedingungen sind nicht die Besten, aber ok. Es sind nicht viele unterwegs. Es geht gut, bis es mich in einer Welle komplett vorne aushebt und ich mit meinen 100kg ausschließlich auf das rechte Schulterblatt krache. Ich höre es knallen und hoffe noch, das es sich um den Stecken handelt, aber der lag weiter oben auf dem Hang. Ich sitze automatisch auf dem Arsch und habe den rechten Arm im Schoß liegen. Die Finger lassen sich bewegen - nichts gebrochen. Beim Schulterkreisen schnackelt und sticht es. Jetzt bin ich mir sicher, es ist nicht gut gegangen.

Später, im Klinikum Schöneck eine erste Prognose von einer Ärztin in Ausbildung - Schulter ausgekugelt, zur Absicherung Röntgen. Auf der Schulter hockt ein schöner Knubbel. Ein Arzt kommt hinzu drückt auf die Schulter und diagnostiziert Schulterecksgelenksprengung und meint auch gleich, sie wäre operationspflichtig - Hakenplatte. Ich bekomme einen Gilchrist angelegt und werde vorerst entlassen. Bei der Wahl der Operationsstätte entschied ich mich für die Heimat.

06.01.13
Vorstellung im SRH Waldklinikum Gera / Notaufnahme. Erneutes Röntgen (ohne Belastung) Diagnose Tossy3/Rockwood4. Es wird eindeutig zur OP geraten, mit Hakenplatte. Angesprochen auf andere Methoden, sagte man, dass man mit der Platte gute Erfolge hat und die anderen Methoden nicht einsetzt. 

Nach drei Tagen lege ich den Gilch ab. Ich bekomme Ausschlag am Unterarm und wollte das Dingen nur mal waschen, stelle aber fest, das ich auch ohne auskomme. Der Arm klebt quasi alleine am Brustkorb. Beweglichkeit des Oberarm bei Null. Ich schlafe beschissen und bin erschöpft. Langsam sortiert sich die Schulter wieder, oder ich gewöhne mich langsam dran. 

Dank Automatik fahre ich zur Anästhesiebesprechung mit dem Auto. 

11.01.13
Mein Arzt kommt gerade vorbei, als ich einparke. 
OP am Vormittag und zum Kaffeetrinken wieder auf dem Zimmer.
Narkose war völlig problemlos, es soll gut gelaufen sein. 

Der Arm schnackelt mörderisch, ich finde kaum eine Stellung, die entspannt. Der Bettnachbar schnarcht. Ich bin die komplette Nacht wach und fertig.

Röntgen. Die Platte ist mit drei Schrauben auf das Schlüsselbein gesetzt. Kein Hochstand sichtbar.

14.01.13
Entlassung. Die Naht ist geklammert und sieht gut aus. Der zweite Behälter für die Drainage bleibt leer und wurde entfernt. 10 Wochen soll die Platte bleiben. 6 Wochen, wie früher, macht man nicht mehr. Es gab seltene Fälle, wo die Bänder nicht gehalten haben.

Die erste Zeit ist die Hölle. Ich bin sicherlich nicht zimperlich aber durch Schmerz und Schlafentzug manchmal kurz vorm Heulen. Unfassbar wieviel Sch... Mist zu manchen Zeiten im TV kommt. Aber es ist die einzigste Ablenkung die hilft. Zum Lesen von Büchern fehlt mir leider die Konzentration.

Die kommende Woche steigere ich mich auf zwei Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht. Die Schmerzmittel setze ich nach und nach ab. Ich habe mal ausgesetzt und keinen Unterschied gemerkt. 
Die Schulter hat einen Druck, als klemme ein Schraubstock drauf. Bei einer falschen Bewegung sticht es wie ein Stromschlag.

22.01.13
Ich bin bei fast fünf Stunden Schlaf angekommen. Ich habe seit der Entlassung keinen Gilch getragen. Langsam löst sich der Oberarm wieder. Ich lasse ihn pendeln. 
Heute war ich erstmalig wieder dienstlich unterwegs und bin 500km gefahren. Ich konnte rechts sogar zum Lenkrad greifen und mitlenken. Ich bin wieder guter Dinge.

Seit Dem letzten Frühjahr habe ich wieder ein Motorrad, seit Oktober habe ich mein neues 13er Speci Camber Comp Carbon. Nun stehen beide rum! 

PS:    Ist im Übrigen ein tolles Tossy-Forum hier, aber warum wird hier so viel von Fahrrädern geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (22. Januar 2013)

Machst du gar keine Physio?


----------



## calanques (22. Januar 2013)

Na doch. Ich werde die Woche beginnen. Jetzt, wo der Arm langsam wackelt, macht das ja auch Sinn. Da das Kontigent als Kassenpatient jedoch begrenzt ist, wollte ich es mir etwas einteilen. Zudem kann ich auf Muttern zurückgreifen, die auch mal Physio gelernt hat.


----------



## Asrael (22. Januar 2013)

Ich mein mal gehört zu haben, dass physio auch erst wirklich nach Entfernung der Platte losgeht. Vorher  einfach pendeln und 0 Belastung (auch kein lenken im Auto).

Willkommen im Club


----------



## LC4Fun (22. Januar 2013)

Da gibt es sicher verschiedene Meinungen, aber ich bin froh von Anfang an Physio gemacht zu haben. Nach jetzt 4 Monaten immer noch nicht endgradig bewegbar...

sent by Nexus7 3G


----------



## CaptainPsycho (23. Januar 2013)

Physio gleich von anfang an ist wichtig.

Ansonsten tut es die 10 Wochen mit Hakenplatte kontinuirlich weh!

Danach dafür gar nicht mehr!

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Hambacher 77 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte vor drei Jahren Tossy III und das Gelenk wurde mit Drähten fixiert. Tat 1 Woche tierisch weh und dann gings.
Nach 4 Wochen kamen sie wieder raus und ich konnte dann auch den Arm wieder nach oben strecken.
 Warum bekommt ihr Jungs überhaupt Platten eingesetzt die 12 Wochen drin bleiben müssen??


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab die tight rope. Zu mir wurde gesagt es gubt nicht DIE behandlung.
Jeder arzt/jede klinik entscheidet selbst welche methode sie anwenden.


----------



## calanques (23. Januar 2013)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor drei Jahren Tossy III und das Gelenk wurde mit Drähten fixiert. Tat 1 Woche tierisch weh und dann gings.
> Nach 4 Wochen kamen sie wieder raus und ich konnte dann auch den Arm wieder nach oben strecken.
> Warum bekommt ihr Jungs überhaupt Platten eingesetzt die 12 Wochen drin bleiben müssen??



Weil Tossy III nicht immer gleich Rockwood IV ist. Ich habe also nicht nur Hochstand, sondern auch horizontales Spiel. Und in vier Wochen vernarben keine Bänder sicher und fest genug. Ich gehe davon aus, das bei dir zumindest ein Band noch gehalten hat.


----------



## rider24 (23. Januar 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich mein mal gehört zu haben, dass physio auch erst wirklich nach Entfernung der Platte losgeht. Vorher  einfach pendeln und 0 Belastung (auch kein lenken im Auto).
> 
> Willkommen im Club



Hatte das Glück nach Metallentfernung einen ehem. DFB-Physio zu bekommen. Und er sagte auch. Wenn es die Verletzung zulässt, bewegen bewegen bewegen.

Ganz wichtig, das Ganze vollends auszutherapiern. Bin nun, 6 Monate nach dem Sturz, immer noch in Betreuung. Regelmässig Physio und alle 4 Wochen ein neuer Trainingsplan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2013)

man kanns auch übertreiben


----------



## Asrael (23. Januar 2013)

rider24 schrieb:


> Hatte das Glück nach Metallentfernung einen ehem. DFB-Physio zu bekommen. Und er sagte auch. Wenn es die Verletzung zulässt, bewegen bewegen bewegen.
> 
> Ganz wichtig, das Ganze vollends auszutherapiern. Bin nun, 6 Monate nach dem Sturz, immer noch in Betreuung. Regelmässig Physio und alle 4 Wochen ein neuer Trainingsplan.



Privatpatient?


----------



## rider24 (25. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> man kanns auch übertreiben



Oder der Verletzung entsprechend therapieren 

Wenn man hier so liest und mit Physios spricht merkt man schnell das es beim Heilungsverlauf große Unterschiede gibt.

Das Gelenk mit Bandstrukturen heilt relativ einfach. Wenn aber zusätzlich noch die umliegenden Bänder, Sehnen, Muskeln usw. verletzt sind ist es eben nicht nach paar Wochen wieder i.O.

Klar, auf dem Bike sitz ich schon länger wieder. Aber Klettern, Boxen.und andere Sportarten mit aktivem Schultereinsatz gehen noch nicht 100%.

Deshalb  ...  professionell Therapieren für eine beschwerdefreie Zukunft.

Und nein. Bin kein PP. Habe entweder die richtige Kasse oder gute Überzeugungskraft. Habe seit dem Sturz 5x6 Einheiten KG bekommen und das ohne groß nachhaken zu müssen.
Das Aufbautraining mach ich in einem Sportstudio mit angeschlossenem Rehazentrum und Physio-Praxis. Somit hab ich Ortophäde, Physiotherapeut und Trainingspartner unter einem Dach. Weiterer Vorteil, es befinden sich noch mehr ACGler dort in Behandlung.


----------



## ombre3000 (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,
Ich habe meinen Platte jetzt seit 8. Nov. raus.
Ab der 3. Woche habe ich mit Teraband -Übungen begonnen und hatte nach der Entfernung 1 Rezept fürn Physio. Ich kann wieder alles machen und voll belasten, jedoch ziehen noch ein paar Extreme Bewegungen. Das wird aber immer weniger 

Meine Meinung und auch die meines Sportmediziner ist, Bewegung ist das Beste Rezept!!!!!

Gute Besserung


----------



## calanques (25. Januar 2013)

Bewegen tue ich mich mit Platte ja auch so gut es geht. Viel ist aber noch nicht. Arm nach vorn geht schlecht. Nach hinten und seitlich habe ich vielleicht 20 Grad erreicht.

Ganz andere Frage: Bei verhaltener Ernährung und insgesamt wenig Bewegung - habt ihr eher zugenommen, oder Gewicht verloren? (Muskelmasse mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Asrael (25. Januar 2013)

Über 10 Kilo drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (26. Januar 2013)

Anfänglich 2-3kg mehr, aber letztendlich doch ein paar Kilo minus aufgrund verlorener Muskelmasse.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Januar 2013)

@calanques
erst mal gute besserung 


das mit dem autofahren ist halt so ne sache 
wenn was passiert kann sich sich deine versicherung querstellen 

ich hab linksseitig ne teillähmung arm/schulter  
was so ungefähr deinem zustand entspricht 

und musste eine fahrprüfung beim tüv machen   
weils dauerhaft ist 

es verbietet dir keiner zu fahrn 
nur im schadensfall 
an dem du nicht mal schuld sein musst 
falls es da einer mitbekommt 
wirds echt unlustig


----------



## pistensau3000 (28. Januar 2013)

titan ans bike statt auf den knochen!

auf jeden fall kann ich das jetzt sagen, nachdem mir letzte woche mittwoch die hackenplatte entfernt wurde.
auf der anderen schulter wurde mir gleich noch eine alte (3 jahre) platte raus geschraubt. (normaler schlüsselbeinbruch)

jetzt lese ich doch tatsächlich auf dem entlassungsschreiben, ich darf 6 wochen keine lasten >2 kg tragen, sowie 3 monate keine spitzenlast.

war das bei euch auch so?
am mittwoch hab ich zum ersten mal KG. mal schaun was die sagen.


----------



## calanques (28. Januar 2013)

Spitzenlast ist natürlich relativ, aber 2 kg sind natürlich nicht viel.

Wer von Euch durfte denn seinen Schrott behalten? Wem teile ich den Wunsch mit, der Anästhesistin? Oder soll ich es mir mit Edding auf die Schulter schreiben? 

Ach, und wird eigentlich die Naht wieder geöffnet, oder daneben neu geschnitten?


----------



## pistensau3000 (28. Januar 2013)

Das material wird immer mit gegeben. Natürlich gereinigt 
Bei mir war das schon im aufwachraum neben dem bett gelegen...
Und ja es wird wieder die gleiche stelle aufgeschnitten.


----------



## Hitzi (4. Februar 2013)

Das ist der sog. "2 Kilo-Schein"


----------



## calanques (4. Februar 2013)

So, nach zweimal Physio und Privatgymnastik kommt nun langsam etwas mehr Bewegung in den Arm. Ist schon extrem, wie schnell sich die Muskeln verkürzen. Letzte Woche war ich erstmalig wieder beim Schwimmtraining. Das ging besser als erhofft. Es tut richtiggehend gut mit halbierten Gewicht den Arm zu bewegen.


----------



## KingK (13. Februar 2013)

schönen guten abend
war sonst im forum nur immer stiller beobachter aber hatte nunmal einen grund mich anzumelden, tossy3 

kurz zu meiner geschichte:
04.02. snowboardunfall, auf der linken schulter gelandet. in der notaufnahme geröngt und gilchrist und es wurde tossy2 diagnostiziert (im nachhinein lächerlich, wenn man das röntenbild betrachtet, aber hatte zu dem zeitpunkt keine ahnung)
11.02 vorstellung bei meiner D-Chirurgin. kurzer blick auf die schulter und das Röntenbild -> mindestens Rockwood3. wurde in ein naheliegendes KH verwiesen.
12.02 Vorstellung bei einer Oberärztin. Sie meinte auch Tossy3, aber ob Rockwood 4 oda 5 ist, kann man so genau nicht sagen. sie schlug mir vor zur OP und es ist üblich dass in diesem Krankenhaus (Hoyerswerda) mittels Kirschnerdraht operiert wird. ich fragte natürlich wegen MRT aber das lehnte sie sofort, bringt nix etc... naja...
hab jetzt am 15.02 meine OP. 11 Tage nach Unfall, nach 6 Wochen sollen die Drähte raus (ohne OP, nur einfach "rausziehen" oda so)

kirschnerdraht soll ja laut vielen erfahrungen hier nicht sehr gut verlaufen sein, aber länger warten und mehrere Meinungen von anderen spezialisten suchen, dauert mir zu lange, spätestens 2 wochen nach unfall soll man ja operieren. ausserdem wohn ich hier auf dem dorf, kaum ärzte in der näheren umgebung, und schulter spezialisten erst recht nicht und auto fahren kann ich nun leider nicht mehr vorübergehend. und konservativ kommt bei mir nicht in frage, der huckel ist recht groß und bin noch jung (22) und mache viel sport.
mir wurde auch gesagt dass 6 wochen bei der drähten reicht, und man nie wirklich ausschließen kann, dass danach der huckel wieder etwas zurück kommt, egal ob man die drähte auch länger drin lassen würde.

habe auch wegen arbeit und fußball spielen gefragt, da meinte sie dass würde wieder gehen wenn die drähte raus sind, was ich aber niemals glaube. mindestens 6 wochen würde ich nochmal warten oda? nachdem die drähte raus sind bekomme ich 3 wochen ambulante Reha mit KG.

was ist eure meinung?? machen lasse ich es auf jeden fall. wenn alles glatt läuft klingts ja gut, nur eine OP und nach 6 wochen wieder alles bewegen können, wenn auch nur beschränkt zu anfangs. aber die gefahr wie ich hier lese soll ja hingehen dazu dass sie drähte reissen oda verrutschen oda so  aber kanns mir halt nicht aussuchen.. aber 12 wochen eine platte drin und dann noch eine OP zur entfernung und danach eventuell das selbe ergebnis? warum wird dann so oft platte gemacht und nicht kirschner...
würd echt gerne noch ein paar mehr erfahungen sammeln zu der kirschnerdraht OP, wie es nach 3-4 monaten bzw nach 1-2 jahren aussieht bei euch??

schon eine echte sch... mit dieser schulter geschichte was ich hier so alles gelesen hab und was auf mich bzw euch zukommt. rückblickend gefällt mir da mein kreuzbandriss den ich vor 2 jahren hatte ja schon fast besser...

gruß


----------



## LC4Fun (13. Februar 2013)

Wichtiger als die OP Methode ist die Heilungsdauer zu akzeptieren. Es gibt ein paar Glückliche die nach wenigen Wochen wieder auf 80-90% waren. Aber für die meisten wird es ca. 6 Monate dauern bis es verheilt ist und weitere 6 Monate bis es sich wieder kräftig und stabil anfühlt.

sent by Nexus7 3G


----------



## calanques (13. Februar 2013)

Das dauert halt wirklich lange. Ich bekomme den Arm jetzt passiv auf knapp 90 Grad, also wenn die Physio-Dame ihn hebt. Aktiv geht es nach hinten und zur Seite maximal 20 Grad, nach vorn nur 10 Grad. Ich über weiter. Aber nach der Behandlung fühle ich mich wie verprügelt. Die Muskeln werden extrem schnell zu kurz und verlieren die Kraft. Bis nach Ostern ist meine Platte noch drin.
Also sieh zu, das du schnell wieder bewegst (bewegt wirst).
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermögen!

Ich habe auch Rad und Moped dastehen und kann nicht fahren. Das wurmt einen schon sehr. Wenigstens klappt das Autofahren mit Automatik sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistensau3000 (13. Februar 2013)

ich würde dir auch zur OP raten. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, mein rockwood 4 sonst verheilt wäre.
1. OP durchziehen, und min. 3 wochen stark schonen! jedoch nicht ruhigstellen. pendelbewegungen sind sehr gut, oder die überungen die ich weiter oben verlinkt habe
2. den arm bis zum entfernen des materials schonen. nix heben oder so
3. KG nach entfernen durchziehen

ich bin jetzt - zwei wochen nach plattenentfernung - fast beschwerdefrei. kann den arm wie vorher bewegen, die schulter ist super und voll wiederhergestellt.
ich habe keinen merklichen hochstand.
liegestütze sind leider weiterhin tabu (noch ca 3 wochen)

zieh das einfach durch soo schlimm wie manche hier schreiben ist es nach meiner erfahrung nicht.


----------



## KingK (14. Februar 2013)

ok also wirklich ziemlich große unterschiede hier im heilungsprozess, am OP Verfahren liegt es anscheind nicht, wie lange hier postOP die heilung verläuft da auch bei gleichem Verfahren große unterschiede vorhanden sind.

andere frage, hab jetzt die letzten tage vor meiner morgigen OP einige male geniest, und danach ein paa minuten stechen und schmerzen in der schulter (ganzer körper zuckt ja beim niesen) habe angst dass wenn ich meine drähte drin habe und niese, da irgendwas kaputt gehen kann?!

hoffe das klappt morgen alles


----------



## calanques (15. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Niesen ist mir sehr bekannt. Auch nach über drei Wochen und mit der Platte drin, ist es der Vorgang, der am meisten weh tut. Kaputtgehen wird dabei nichts. So viel Weg wird nicht gemacht. Aber diese kurze ruckartige Bewegung zieht gleichzeitig an allen Bändern und zu kurzen Muskeln.

Ein Tipp habe ich für dich. Wenn ich niesen muß, presse ich mich mit dem Rücken in die Sofalehne, oder an die Innenseite der Türzarge. Dabei bremst man die Bewegung etwas ab und es ist gleich viel erträglicher.

Ich habe die Wochen beim Schwimmen jemanden getroffen, der 50 Jahre alt ist (Triathlet), die Platte seit zwei Monaten raus hat und dem es richtig gut geht. Er kommt mit dem Arm noch nicht ganz bis nach oben, aber alles andere ist wieder ok. Das hat mir gleich wieder etwas Auftrieb gegeben.


----------



## rider24 (17. Februar 2013)

Rückblickend würde ich sagen das es sich sicher nicht negativ auszahlt ein "stabiles" OP-Verfahren zu wählen. Auch wenn dieses vielleicht in der Heilungszeit einschränkt mindert es doch etwaige spätere Instabilitäten oder Repositionierungen des Schlüsselbeins.

Vor kurzem wurde mir gesagt das die gerissenen Bänder wieder voll stabil verheilt seien. Die Platte ist nun 3 Monate draussen. Kein erneuter Hochstand bisher. Liegestütze und forderndes Crossfit-Training gehen wieder gut. Lediglich Klimmzüge wollen noch nicht so. Gerade heute habe ich wieder eine 70km Tour gefahren und auch danach fühlt sich die Schulter wieder an wie vor der Verletzung.


----------



## calanques (17. Februar 2013)

Das macht Mut! 

Wie gut konntet ihr den Arm in der Zeit mit der Platte bewegen. Ich bekomme den Arm bisher nur ganz wenig aktiv nach vorn. Zur Seite und nach hinten geht es deutlich besser. Passiv geht es annähernd bis 90 Grad.
Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, wie viel ich aktive Bewegung trainieren sollte.


----------



## KingK (18. Februar 2013)

nach 6 wochen trotzdem erst ganz wenig nach vorn? liegt es vielleicht eher an der platte oder brauch das wirklich so lange? aber wie weit du aktiv gehen kannst könn dir bestimmt die physiotanten sagen, oder halt bis es zwickt..

naja ich bin jetzt auch wieder raus aus KH. hab jetzt einen 2mm kirschnerdraht und ein mitek-anker am coracoid drin. hat von euch auch jemand son anker gehabt? bringt der mehr ?


----------



## calanques (18. Februar 2013)

Das weiß ich spätestens nach der Entnahme. Heute gab es erstmalig Physio im Liegen. Bei abgelegter Schulter konnte ich den Arm mit viel Anstrengung heben. Sehr überraschend! Im Stehen geht das nicht. Es zeigt sich aber, das jede Trainingseinheit einen kleinen Schritt nach vorn bringt.


----------



## rider24 (18. Februar 2013)

So war das bei mir auch. Die ersten Wochen ging nix. Seitlich war es nicht so schlimm wie nach vorne. Nach 4 Wochen bin ich wieder arbeiten und es war richtig hart den Arm nach vorne zu strecken. Aber wie du schon sagst, mit kleinen Schritten wurde es immer besser. Je nach Sturz kommen noch Zerrungen oder gar Muskelfaserrisse hinzu die förmlich die ganze Seite lahmlegen. Ich hatte durch die Rippenbrüche und die üble Schonhaltung echt derbe Schmerzen von Hüfte bis in den Hals. Als ich dann aber langsam beweglicher wurde kam auch allmählich ein stabileres Körpergefühl zurück.
Es braucht halt echt Zeit so lang das Metall drin ist. Aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo die Schritte nach vorn immer größer werden. Dann kannst du wöchentlich die Erfolge feiern


----------



## calanques (4. April 2013)

Nach über elf Wochen ist meine Platte seit gestern raus. Sie lag blank geputzt samt Schrauben in der Krankenakte. Jetzt zwickt natürlich die Narbe etwas. Aber wie bei der ersten OP, wird die Naht sicherlich schnell wieder verheilen. Wie gut das Schlüsselbein jetzt sitzt, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, da die Nahtabdeckung recht dick gepolstert ist. Gefühlt scheint es aber mit der linken Schulter identisch zu sein. 
In den letzten fast drei Wochen hatte ich den Bewegungsdrang etwas eingeschränkt, weil das Gelenk wieder mehr schmerzte. Die Platte schien am Knochen zu reiben. Das war, wie wenn man mit einem harten Radiergummi über das Schienbein rubbelt. Jetzt, wo die Platte fehlt, ist dieser Schmerz auch sofort verschwunden. Die Knochenhaut hält wohl nur eine zeitlang der Platte stand. Jetzt mach ich langsam, bis die Klammern rauskommen und dann geht die Bewegungstherapie wieder los. Das passt dann auch zur Wetterentwicklung. 
Ich höre das Camber schon aus der Garage rufen. 

Wie sieht es denn jetzt bei KingK aus? Es ist doch nun auch schon eine Zeit vergangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingK (4. April 2013)

hey. also bei dir isses ja ähnlich wie bei mir calanques, nur dass ich eben ein draht und keine platte hatte.

kurz zu meiner geschichte:
die ersten 3 wochen nach op waren echt schlimm, bekam den arm nicht sehr hoch und war noch sehr eingeschrenkt. physiotherapie bekam ich auch nicht, und viel gesagt haben die ärzte auch nicht! ab der 3. woche etwa konnte ich den arm dann an die 90 grad heben und ab der 4. woche fast schmerzlos im alltag unterwegs. dann ab der 6. woche  merkte ich, wie der draht (weil auch die schwellung weg war) nach aussen drückte. und mit jedem tag wurde es schlimmer. gestern dann war ich beim arzt und sie meinte der muss sofort raus weil schaute schon 4 cm heraus und sie meinte heute örtliche betäubung oder wie eigentlich geplant am freitag mit narkose raus. entschied mich spontan für sofort raus weil die schmerzen wirklich stark waren, auch beim heben des armes. sie meinte das is bei vielen normal dass sich der draht bewegt, dadurch dass man den arm an sich ja auch bewegt. 
die op an sich war echt pille palle, 3 minuten von der betäubung bis zum pflaster rauf machen. und den draht heraus ziehen war nicht so schlimm. und danach bin ich auch allein wieder nach hause mit auto gefahren. vollnarkose wäre sinnlos gewesen. jetzt fühle ich mich richtig befreit danach und kann heut nach einem tag schon locker über die 90 grad, will aber noch nichts überstürzen. zwar habe ich kaum schmerzen aber man merkt dass vor einem tag was gemacht wurde, frische naht ist ja auch noch.
nur meine behandelnde ärztin gibt immer noch  keine physio, erst nächste woche wenn der faden gezogen wird, bis dahin soll ich allein den arm hoch und runter bewegen wie weit es geht, toll, will gar nicht messen wieviel cm ich an umfang verloren habe die 2 monate  aber egal, in 3 wochen meinte sie kann ich wieder arbeiten und dann hat das leid ein ende !! bis dahin hoffe ich passiert nix schlimmes und ich mache fortschritte

hat vielleicht jemand übungen die ich machen kann alleine? wie lange bekommst du KG calanques? hat das viel gebracht?
denke mal ab nächster woche werd ich langsam joggen gehen

und ich war auch zufrieden mit dem heilungsprozess, kla die ersten wochen waren sehr sehr hart nach der OP, aber man gewöhnt sich dran, aber wenn du calanques und ich die selben endergebnisse haben, dann verstehe ich nich warum nich jeder ein draht bekommt, immerhin hast du so 4 wochen länger metall im körper und bist krank geschrieben.


----------



## calanques (5. April 2013)

Krank geschrieben war ich nicht. Von daher gab es nur wenig Einschränkungen. KG hatte ich zwischen den OPs 12Einheiten a 30 min. Ob es jetzt noch mal etwas gibt, wird sich morgen entscheiden, wenn ich beim Orthopäden zur Nachkontrolle war.


----------



## KingK (5. April 2013)

achso also schreibtischjob nehm ich an 
ja gut dann ist es ja egal wie lang es drin bleibt.. aber brauch meine arme sehr viel auf arbeit deswegen je eher zurück desto besser.


----------



## Dennjes (17. April 2013)

Diese Verletzung hat anscheinend viele Ausdrucksformen.

Habe am 05.04. die besagte Tossy 3 Diagnose erhalten. Wurde am 15.04. mittels MINAR-System (entspricht glaube ich dem Tight-Rope-Verfahren; 2 Löcher in den Knochen mit kleinen Plättchen verstärkt und über Seilzug-System wieder zusammengezogen - bleibt alles im Körper)

Die Diagnose hat sich nach / während der OP auf Rockwood 5 gesteigert.

Heute! am 17.04. also zwei Tage nach OP, kann ich selber sowohl nach vorne als auch zur Seite im stehen aktiv auf 90° heben! 
Fühlt sich so an als könnte ich auch höher, soll ich aber vermeiden laut Doc ca. 6 Wochen lang. Hatte heute auch schon Krankengymnastik gehabt... 



jetzt zum Problem: der doc sagt, nicht vor 6 Wochen über 90° heben, der Physio sagte, dass da schon Arthrose einsetzten kann, weil der Knorpel ja ohne Bewegung nicht versorgt wird.... ab 4 Woche sollen ich / wir schon mal auf 100° gehen. Jetzt mein Dilemma, auf wen soll ich hören?


----------



## calanques (17. April 2013)

@ Dennjes

Das erstaunt mich! Rockwood 5 und doch wieder so mobil? Es ist aber auch entscheidend, was drumherum noch so gelitten hat. Mir wurde gesagt, das es durchaus auch Muskelfaserrisse und Muskelanrisse gegeben haben könnte. Man macht da aber nichts weiter, weil sie innerhalb der Genesungszeit des AC-Gelenkes auch wieder heilen. Dann ist aber die Bewegung arg gestört.

Hör in erster Linie auf dein Bauchgefühl und erzwinge nichts. 90 - 100 Grad sind auch nicht so viel mehr.

@ KingK

Schreibtischjob ist es nur zu einem Drittel. Aber der Rest ging auch ganz gut.
Mittlerweile fahre ich auch wieder Rad und versuche die obere Lage Genesungsspeck und die darunterliegende Lage Winterspeck wieder abzuarbeiten. Damit bin ich wohl den Rest des Jahres beschäftigt.


----------



## pistensau3000 (20. April 2013)

@Dennjes
ich würde dir empfehlen die 6 wochen durch zu halten.
bei meiner hakenplatte op durfte ich auch 12 wochen den arm nicht über 90 grad heben. nach entfernung der platte KG. nach 2 wochen war ich wieder bei 180 grad.
heute gute zwei monte nach entfernung hab ich fast gar keine probleme mehr.

gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (20. April 2013)

Mein Leiden zieht sich fast 1 Jahr. Sprung falsch gesetzt und auf die Schulter geknallt. Nach dem Röntgen wurde eine Tossy 1 diagnostiziert und mittlerweile auch bestätigt. Dazu habe ich ein Klaviertastensyndrom (hochstehendes Gelenk). Operieren wäre optional gewesen.
Habe es aber sofort gelassen. Arzt meinte mit meinen 25 Jahren werde ich wenig Schäden davontragen.


----------



## Paran0id (20. April 2013)

Ja ohne OP dauerts recht lang. Hatte Tossy 1-2 und auch keine OP und es dauerte ca 6 Monate bis ich weitesgehend Beschwerdefrei war und nochmal so lang bis ich von der Schulter nix mehr mitbekommen habe (auch weil ich das Talent habe bei Stürzen immer auf derselben Schulter zu landen ;-) ). Jetzt ist es allerdings so als hätte ich den Baumkontakt niemals gehabt, auch keine Bewegeungseinschränkungen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Dennjes (22. April 2013)

Ich denke, dass meine schnelle wiedergewonnene Mobilität (jetzt eine Woche nach OP, Heben in alle Richtungen bis 90° ohne Probleme, nehme die Schmerztabletten (noch eine Woche) wegen entzündungshemmender Wirkung) liegt vor allem an meiner Bemuskelung vor dem Sturz.
Bin Turner, also vorwiegend Über-Kopf-Sportler. 

EMPFEHLUNG! Ich hatte am Sturz-Tag auch einen Gilchristverband bekommen, diesen jedoch nur konsequent am Sturz-Tag getragen. Danach nurnoch max. 1-2 Stunden am Tag (in der Nacht auch nicht). 
Ich denke, dass dies für mich sehr gut war. Denn wenn man ca. 2 Wochen bis zur OP diesen Verband trägt und ansonsten auch keine Bewegungen macht, setzt schon enormer Muskelschwund ein. Wenn man dann noch nach OP (je nach Methode) mehrere Wochen komplette Ruhelage macht, ist es extrem schwer wieder volle Mobilität zu erlangen.

Mein Chirurg (geschäftsf. Oberarzt ( Ellenbogen-Schulter-Experte) trotz Kassenpatient  ), sagte mir direkt nach der OP, ich kann/soll jede Bewegung machen außer! nicht über 90° + keine Liegestütze + nicht zu schwer tragen. (im Alltag erträgliche Einschränkungen). Trage nun eine Woche nach OP eigentlich alles außer Wasser/Bierkästen (also Einkaufstüten, Jacke, etc.) Habe auch nie Schmerzen in der Schulter gehabt, nur Stich-Schmerz durch die Narbe (Säbelhiebschnitt (also wie ein BH-Träger über die Schnulter gehen würde (viel besser als ein Schnitt auf dem Schlüsselbein (bei Hakenplatte glaube ich üblich) DENN! diese wäre/ist in Zugrichtung vom Brustmuskel   -> verheilt viel schlechter!

Jetzt weiß ich garnicht mehr worauf ich hinaus wollte ....  

Also FAZIT!

 im Raum Rheinland kann ich meinen Chirurgen sehr empfehlen   (könntet mich anschreiben)

Tight-Rope / Minar-System kann ich sehr empfehlen !

bewegt die Schulter soviel ihr könnt (und vom Arzt dürft),
denn es gilt immernoch der Leitspruch!

WER RASTET DER ROSTET!


----------



## Asrael (22. April 2013)

Ich wurde auch mit dem Minar System operiert und hab keinen Gilchrist getragen.

Resultat nach 8 Monaten: sichtbarer Hochstand von 5 - 10mm, spürbares aneinander reiben der Knochen, dauerhafte Korrekturhaltung der Schulter und daraus resultierende Verspannungen im Schulter- Nackenbereich, teilweise Druckschmerzen ähnlich einer Prellung.

Fazit: ich bin nicht wirklich Happy


----------



## Asrael (22. April 2013)

P.S. aber ballern geht wieder


----------



## rider24 (22. April 2013)

Oh hier tut sich wieder was. 
Mein Fazit neun Monate nach Sturz und Hakenplatte. Alles wie vorher auch. War zwar ordentlich Arbeit im Studio,  aber macht mittlerweile Spass und lohnt sich auch.


----------



## pruus (22. April 2013)

ac- luczation und tossy drei hab´ich links. Vorher schon zweimal Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Saß eine Woche später wieder auf dem Motorrad aber mit Schmerzen. Mein Kumpel ist fysio und er meint besser ganz ab, also alle drei, als wie nur eins denn das dauert länger und verursacht mehr Schmerzen. Operation ist nach meiner Überzeugung bei dieser Verletzung kontraproduktief weil der Körper funktioniert auch mit hängender Schulter solange die Muskeln einigermaßen okay sind und die op ist ein ganz schönes Trauma. Aber muß natürlich jeder selber wissen...


----------



## aviato (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo habe mir nach nem überschlag nach nem sturz mit dem rad direkt auf die schulter rw III evtl IV zugezogen. Das war am 04.05. morgens. habe noch üble hämatome und das schlimmste es ist die rechte schulter und ich schreibe in 3 wochen abi!
Nun wären für die op 2 termine frei, einer gleich nächste woche am 15.05, aber dann könnte ich die mündliche gruppenprüfung ned absolvieren, welche sich aber aufgrund der gruppensituation schlecht nachholen lässt. Der nächste Termin wäre aufgrund des Feiertages erst am 21.5.!!! also ausserhalb der 2 wochen frist... Würdet ihr verkürzte bändern in kauf nehmen?? Weiss echt ned was ich in der scheiss situation tun soll..


----------



## Asrael (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn OP dann so schnell wie möglich.
Zur Not auch in nem anderen Krankenhaus


----------



## pistensau3000 (7. Mai 2013)

ich hatte wie du @aviato auch RW4 und konnte und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wie das wieder ohne OP gehen soll. also ab unters messer, gesundheit geht vor!
(bildung bremst)
nein wie asreal schon schreibt, OP so schnell wie möglich!
ich hab meine abschlußprügung auch mit gebrochenem schlüsselbein geschreiben (wie bei dir nach 3 wochen) 
die mündliche kannst sicher wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calanques (8. Mai 2013)

Fahr zur Not woanders hin. Telefonier ein bisschen rum und versuche einen Termin zu finden, der sich mit den Prüfungen verträgt. Ansonsten auch meine Empfehlung - schnellstens operieren lassen. 
Machst du es nicht, kannst du dich dann viele Jahre mit ABI in der Tasche über dich selbst ärgern. Außer vielleicht mit einer aufwändigen Bänderplastik, kann man das nachträglich nicht wieder gut machen.


----------



## aviato (8. Mai 2013)

hmm denkt ihr die 4 tage sind wirklich so dramatisch? Bin im rechts der isar in muc was einen sehr guten ruf hat und habe noch ziemliche hämatome in der schulter... saublöd


----------



## aviato (8. Mai 2013)

sind 17 tage nach unfall hab ich grade gesehen


----------



## calanques (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte genau 7 Tage und es lief ganz gut. Hämatome hatte ich nicht, vermutlich aber Muskelanrisse, denn ich bin sehr bewegungseingeschränkt gewesen und bin es noch. 17 Tage sind schon recht lang. Bänder ziehen sich nach und nach zurück. Auch die Muskeln nehmen rapide schnell ab und verkürzen.


----------



## Asrael (8. Mai 2013)

ich find den 15. schon sau spät, da is schon kaum noch band übrig was zusammenwachsen könnte.


----------



## calanques (8. Mai 2013)

Die Bänder sind schon noch da, und die werden die auch irgendwie zum Knochen ziehen und antackern. Aber bevor du die wieder auf Länge bekommst, sind viel Schmerzen und Training zu bewältigen.


----------



## pistensau3000 (8. Mai 2013)

natürlich hat rechts der isar einen guten ruf. aber denk mal dran, dass das eine standard OP ist, da brauchts keine klinik mit weltruf.
klinikum ingolstadt kann ich auch empfehlen. das sind 45min von MUC.

hop auf und unters messer


----------



## Skyet87 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich hatte vor 9 Monaten auch einen Tossy 3 mit Hochstand und wurde vor ca. 8 Wochen mittels double-Tight-Rope operiert. "Sonderbarerweise" ist der Hochstand wieder gekommen, obwohl zwei Tight-Ropes doch eigentlich in der Lage sein sollten das Schlüsselbein unten zu halten.
Die Bewegung im Arm ist fast schon wieder hergestellt. Belastungen mit GEwichten darf ich erst in 5 Wochen machen. Soweit ist alles in Ordnung. Nur, dass der Hochstand wieder gekommen ist nervt.

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen damit aus? Hab jetzt natürlich auch kaum Muskulatur in der Schulter. Vielleicht geht der Hochstand mit gezieltem Muskelaufbau wieder zurück (was ich allerdings bezweifle).

Grüße


----------



## pistensau3000 (23. Mai 2013)

@Skyet87
Bzgl. der Tight-Rope Methode kann ich Dir nichts berichten.
Mein Rockwood 4 wurde mit einer Hakenplatte versorgt, die nach drei Monaten wieder entfernt wurde. Während das Material im Körper war, hatte ich keinen Hochstand.
Nach Entfernung kann man das Schlüsselbein jetzt ca 6-8mm klaviertastenmäßig in die Schulter federn.
Im Vergleich zu dem ca 25mm Hochstand bin ich aber zufrieden.
Immerhin können die Bänder ja schlecht kürzer zusammen wachsen als sie vorher waren.
Eine Behinderung versprühe ich aber nicht. Und ja, nach dem Muskelaufbau fühlt sich die Schulter gut an, der Hochstand verändert sich kaum.
so long...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gXperaser (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Thread zur Meinungsbildung (wie natÃ¼rlich zwei Ãrzte und andere Quellen im Netz) herangezogen, um mir meiner Entscheidung sicher zu sein. Heute mÃ¶chte ich ein wenig Feedback zurÃ¼ckgeben und deswegen von vorne...

Am 3.05. bin ich gegen 15:30 auf der Downhillstrecke in Winterberg kurz vorm Schlusssprung in Straucheln gekommen und unsanft Ã¼ber den Lenker gegangen. Diagnose im Winterberger Krankhaus: AC Sprengung Tossy 3, Rockwood 5. 2cm Hochstand. Man wollte mich, weil es Freitag war, dort nicht operieren, zumal man mir empfahl, das konservativ behandeln zu lassen. Ich bekam einen Gilchristverband und wurde nach Hause geschickt.

Anmerkung zum KH: Wenn es sich irgendwie vermeiden lÃ¤sst...sucht euch ein anderes KH. Da meine SÃ¶hne und ich in den letzten Jahren insgesamt 5x dort Kunde und auch zwei OPs dabei waren, habe ich so meine Erfahrungen. Ich glaube die sind im Wissen und handeln ziemlich Old-School und oberflÃ¤chlich. Ich hatte einen doppelten Bruch im MIttelfuss der als Prellung bezeichnet wurdeâ¦RÃ¶ntgen war wohl zu vielâ¦der Arzt hat lieber mit der Schwester geflirtet.

Ãbers Wochenende habe ich gefÃ¼hlt das gesamte Internet durchwÃ¼hlt. Hakenplatte, DrÃ¤hte, konservativ, Tightropeâ¦viele neue Begriffe und Horrorszenarien Ã¼ber den Heilungsprozess und dessen Dauer (Gravitycard erst zweimal genutzt :-/ ). 

Am 06.05. kam das BeratungsgesprÃ¤ch im GÃ¼tersloher Elisabeth Hospital (bei den anderen im Umkreis hÃ¤tte ich allein darauf 3-4 Tage warten mÃ¼ssen. Termin fÃ¼r den 13.05. bekommen, Entscheidung fÃ¼r ein Anthrex Tightrope Implantat (Werbung ;-) :  http://www.arthrex.com/shoulder/ac-tightrope-technique ) und eine Woche mit vielen Gedanken zu meiner ersten OP verbracht. Ich bin 5-6 Stunden am Tag zur Arbeit gefahren um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen (BÃ¼rojob).

Montag, 13.05, 7:00 im KH, OP AnkÃ¼ndigung fÃ¼r 11:00. Spontane TerminÃ¤nderung: Um 8:00 wurde ich in den OP gerollt. Super nette AnÃ¤sthesie-Helfer und ein wirklich excellenter AnÃ¤sthesie-Arzt. Meine ganze Panik wegen der Narkose und des Aufwachens war umsonst. Entspannt eingeschlafen und noch viel entspannter um 11:20 aufgewacht.

Ein paar Drogen hatte ich noch intus, aber gegen 13:00 war ich geistig wieder fit und erstmal E-Mails geschrieben.  

13.05 15:00 Visiteâ¦ 4 Schnitte, 3x 1cm, 1x 3cm...dummerweise mitten durchs Tattoo, aber der operierende Chirurg (Dr. BrÃ¶tling) hat nicht nur dabei ganze Arbeit geleistet. Die Kanten sind sauber aneinander genÃ¤ht und keine Unterbrechung im farbigen Bereich. Abgesehen davon hat er mir nicht die Muskeln und das Bindegewebe zerschnitten. Die BÃ¤nder wurden nicht vernÃ¤ht, weil diese lang genug sind (mit dem Endoskop nachgeschaut) und das nachwachsende Gewebe diese wieder zusammenbringen wird (so habe ich die ErklÃ¤rung zumindest verstanden).

Ich habe dann bis Mittwoch morgen die Schmerzmittel immer weiter auf Null gefahren, da ich auf dem Standpunkt stehe, das man nur so merkt, ob man den KÃ¶rper Ã¼berreizt. Am Mittwoch konnte ich um 17:00 das KH verlassen. Ein Implantat und eine Menge Erfahrung reicher. Krank geschrieben bis zum 31.05.

Bis zum 24.05. hatte ich jeden Tag mehr Schmerzen in der Schulter. Verspannungen in der Rotatorenmanschette und im Nacken. SehnenverkÃ¼rzung dank Schonhaltung und BewegungseinschrÃ¤nkung. Ãtzend. 

15.05: Kurzer Besuch bei der OrthopÃ¤din die mir ArbeitsfÃ¤higkeit und einen vernÃ¼nftigen Umgang mit meiner Situation unterstellte ;-) . Also arbeite ich seit dem 16.05 wieder.

Am 24.05. wurden mir morgens die FÃ¤den gezogen. Ich habe am gleichen Nachmittag auf dem Sitzrad gesessen und erstmal eine Stunde gestrampelt, was die Beine hergaben. Am Samstag Morgen wieder ins Studio und zusÃ¤tzlich die vom Arzt freigegeben passiven Ãbungen 3x gemacht. Samstag nachmittag deutlich schmerzfreier und Sonntag das Gleiche, plus normales Bein- und Rumpftraining, nochmal. Leichte Schwellung noch an der Bohrstelle, aber kein Hochstand derzeit.

26.05. â¦ Jetzt sitze ich hier und habe den Entschluss das jeden Tag weiterzumachen und langsam zu steigern.

Nehmt auf jeden Fall die Anweisungen des Chirurgen ernst. Der hat euch von innen gesehen und weiÃ damit am Besten, wie lange die Therapie dauern sollte.

Ich hÃ¶re primÃ¤r auf meinen KÃ¶rper und reize die MÃ¶glichkeiten vernÃ¼nftig aus, da ich am 27.07. nach Leogang fahre und zumindest (ohne SprÃ¼nge) die Strecken dort und in der Umgebung runterrollen will. Letztlich wird aber der Zustand meiner Schulter ausschlaggebend sein, ob ich fahre oder nicht.

Therapievorschrift:
14 Tage nach OP keine Bewegung der Schulter, egal in welche Richtung nicht Ã¼ber 45%. Keine Gewichtsbelastung. 6 Wochen lang einen Velpeau-Verband (mit der Hand vor dem Bauch) Tag und Nacht und drei Monate nicht mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. 8 Wochen Begrenzung auf 90Â° in alle Richtungen.

DH wÃ¼rde erst ab Monat 5-6 wieder gehen, weil ich ja erst ab Woche 9 mit dem Muskelaufbau rund um die Schulter beginnen darf. 

Einmal in der Woche passive Ãbungen in der Physio in den ersten 4 Wochen, dann Mobilisation der Schulter (Ãbungen halt). Zu Hause entsprechende Ãbungen zum selber machen (Sehr gut: http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/rehabilitation-exercises/shoulder-exercises)



Viele Worte, aber ich denke, wir alle machen uns unterschiedliche Gedanken nach einem solchen Vorfall und den Konsequenzen. Ich wÃ¼rde die Entscheidung fÃ¼r das Implantat und die OP immer wieder so fÃ¤llen. Es gibt noch so viele Strecken und SprÃ¼nge, ich will in zwei Jahren nach Whistler und in drei nach Utah, und und undâ¦ Auch wenn mir manche Menschen sagen, das ich zu alt (46) fÃ¼r den Sport werdeâ¦Bullshit. Ride On.


GrÃ¼Ãe an alle


Fragen einfach posten.


----------



## tangoba62 (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich melde mich nun auch mal zu Wort und hoffe auf Reaktionen die mir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

im September 2012 bin ich gestürzt und habe Tossy3/RW 3 als Diagnose erhalten.
Bin dann ein paar Tage danach in Gütersloh (auch von Dr.Brötling - Gruß an den Vorschreibner)operiert worden. Nach 3 Monaten Arbeitsunfähigkeit habe ich wieder angefangen zu arbeiten (Industriemechaniker). Bis dahin war alles topp. Die Schulter war wieder voll einsatzfähig,keine Probleme. 
Im März ist dann leider das Schlüsselbein wieder hoch gekommen. Mit wiederkehrenden Schmerzen , besonders im Job. Bei der Vorstellung des operierenden Arztes sagte er mir, das Tight Rope sei gerissen und meine Bänder wären nicht richtig verwachsen/vernarbt.Es hat also nicht gehalten. Seine Empfehlung: neue OP mit Hakenplatte und Bandersatz aus dem Knie.Begründet hat er es hauptsächlich auf meinen Beruf bezogen und die Schädigungen (Gelenke,Sehnen,Muskulatur) die durch die jetzige Schiefstellung entstehen können.

Ein anderer Orthopäde hat mir quasi auch zur OP geraten. 

Das gefällt mir natürlich überhaupt nicht !!! 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem ähnlichen Verlauf gesammelt oder hat jemand GUTE Ratschläge. ??

Gruß Udo


----------



## CONNEX8M (10. Juni 2013)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich melde mich nun auch mal zu Wort und hoffe auf Reaktionen die mir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
> 
> im September 2012 bin ich gestürzt und habe Tossy3/RW 3 als Diagnose erhalten.
> ...


 
Sorry, muss da erst einmal sacken lassen...

bin Sportphysio und würde gern mal den OP Bericht lesen...

Tossi 3 muss generell operativ versorgt werden. Das ist schon klar (kenne ich ja von mir), frage mich nur, was du als Indy gemacht hast, das eine weitere Ruptur erfolgt ist!?


----------



## tangoba62 (10. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Sorry, muss da erst einmal sacken lassen...
> 
> bin Sportphysio und würde gern mal den OP Bericht lesen...
> 
> Tossi 3 muss generell operativ versorgt werden. Das ist schon klar (kenne ich ja von mir), frage mich nur, was du als Indy gemacht hast, das eine weitere Ruptur erfolgt ist!?



hab mich genau an den Plan gehalten. Hatte 24 Physios und konnte/ sollte nach 6 Monaten wieder voll belasten. Ging ja auch alles eine Weile gut. Es gab für mich keine besondere Situation, die auf eine Überbelastung oder so gedeutet hat.

Den OP Bericht habe ich leiider nicht..

Der Arzt war übrigens auch sehr überrascht, da der Verlauf der Heilung bis dahin optimal war.


----------



## CONNEX8M (10. Juni 2013)

Na dann OP Bericht ordern, ist dein Eigentum und wichtig für die Zukunft!

Dito. Röntgenbilder, CT. MRT usw. sammeln sag ich da nur!

24 Physios?

Graupen was!?


----------



## calanques (11. Juni 2013)

So rustikal die Hakenplatte in ihrem Einsatz auch sein mag - ich bin froh das ich sie bekommen hatte. Wenn die raus ist, hat man schnell eine Rückmeldung, ob alles passt.

Viel Kraft und Ausdauer bei der neuen Aktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias64 (11. Juni 2013)

Jo, auch ich bin nun dem TossyIII-Club beigetreten. Am 21.05. wählte ich  den Abstieg über den Lenker. Am 03.05. OP mit Hakenplatte. Relativ  schmerzarm. Gilchrist nur nachts. Passive Armbewegungen bis etwa 30  Grad, Faustmachen u.s.w.
Seit ein, zwei Tagen aber habe ich  zusätzliche Schmerzen in Höhe Rotatorenmanschette bei der Abduktion! Mir  geht nun die Muffe: Frage mich, ob sich nun möglicherweise auch noch  eine Rotatorenmanschettenruptur (Teilruptur, sonst könnte ich den Arm  wohl gar nicht anheben) dazugesellt hat. 
Frage: Wie sah`s oder sieht`s  bei Euch aus mit Schmerzen nach der Hakenplatten-OP? Bei manchem stärker  werdend? Eher bei der Abduktion (seitliches Anheben des Oberarmes) oder  beim Vor- oder Nach-hinten-Bewegen des Oberarms?

Gruß an alle Clubmitglieder


----------



## pistensau3000 (11. Juni 2013)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Orthopäde hat mir quasi auch zur OP geraten.



Hallo @tangoba62, 
als ich kurz vor der op stand, habe ich mich auch bei einem arzt vorgestellt, der die tight ropes verbaut, bzw. Hat.
Der hat berichtet, dass er jetzt wieder hakenplatten verbaut, da er - bzw seine patienten- gerissene ropes hatten.
Die neuen hakenplatten sind nicht nur gg. Das abheben des schüsselbeins, sonder auch in längsrichtung durch ein loch im rabenschnabel gesichert.
ich kann nur gutes berichten. Siehe auch meine alten posts


----------



## gXperaser (12. Juni 2013)

Nach 16 Tagen Traininig eine Rückmeldung zu meinem Status:

Orthopädin erbost über mein Verhalten, Physiotherapeutin erfreut, Patient zufrieden.

Ich habe jetzt an 14 von 16 Tagen neben den isometrischen Übungen zusätzlich Abduktion und Anteversion mit 5kg Gewicht am Rehaturm trainiert (durch Flaschenzug reduziert auf 1:5). Zusätzlich trainiere ich mit vollem Gewicht den Trizeps und mit stark reduziertem Gewicht den Bizeps mit aufliegendem Arm (wenig Belastung in der Schulter). Seit gestern darf ich mit Schulterheben anfangen. Kein/Geringes Gewicht versteht sich.
Armschlinge trage ich tagsüber weiterhin, nachts die zusätzliche Fixierung des Armes mit Gurt.

Ich kann meinen Arm in alle Richtungen ohne Schmerz selbstständig heben. Rotation ist noch nicht erlaubt (geht aber auch gut am Turm ;-) ), aber im Alltag kann ich im Rahmen der Einschränkungen (90°) alles machen.
 @tangoba62: Ich würde auf jeden Fall die OP wählen. Willst du Biken? Über Kopf arbeiten? Dein Schultergelenk nicht unnötig beschädigen?

Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle auch den Beitrag von Pistensau überdenken. Die Hakenplatte ist eine vernünftige Option, wenn es mit dem Tight Rope nicht geklappt hat. Ist halt das Problem der zweiten OP... Auf der anderen Seite...hattest du ein oder zwei Ropes? Auch dazu könntest du einen anderen Arzt befragen...Allerdings...um den Neuaufbau der Bänder kommst du nicht drumherum, wenn du die Fragen oben positiv beantwortet hast. Insofern darf es dann auch die Hakenplatte sein.

Hast du eigentlich außer den Physiositzungen selber etwas gemacht?

Ich weiß, das ich im Juli auf eine Untersuchung mit Ultraschall bestehe um zu prüfen, ob die Bänder verheilt sind.


----------



## rider24 (13. Juni 2013)

Um mal den Schrecken vor der zweiten OP bei Hakenplatte zu nehmen.
Bei mir wurde die Platte ambulant entfernt. Um 7:00 ins Krankenhaus und um 11:00 gings wieder nach Hause. Keine nennenswerten Schmerzen danach und mit der ersten OP nicht zu vergleichen. Aber die Vollnarkose bleibt halt.


----------



## tangoba (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich bin immer noch total unsicher ob ich eine zweite OP machen lassen soll oder nicht. Vielleicht warte ich auch noch den Herbst/Winter ab wie sich die Beschwerden entwickeln. Hat den Vorteil, das ich noch biken kann 

Bin mir auch unsicher welche Beschwerden durch den Schiefstand sich auf lange Sicht entwickeln können. 
Wer noch Anregungen,Tipps oder Erfahrungen hat, alles her damit !!

Beste Grüße Udo


----------



## gXperaser (15. Juni 2013)

Due wirst ähnlich viele Webseiten durchforstet haben, wie wir alle. Ich habe nur 2 oder drei positive Beiträge zur konservativen Behandlung gelesen und auch nur von relativ frischen Vorfällen. Alle Empfehlungen, die ich gefunden habe sagen klar: Wenn es irgendwie geht, reparieren, weil sonst die Schulter langfristig drunter leidet. Entzündungen, Athrose, Bewegungseinschränkung, etc.

Und mal ganz im Ernst...wenn du jetzt eine Saison lang nicht raus kannst und stattdessen den Rolltentrainer bzw. das Fitnessstudio nutzt...das ist kein Weltuntergang.

Warten ist m.E. keine Alternative...


----------



## Asrael (15. Juni 2013)

Naja für ihn ist warten schon ne alternative, da er wahrscheinlich eine Bandplastik benötigt, also Sehne aus dem Knie in die Schulter.

Wenn Du Zeit hast schreib einfach mal ein paar Mails an "Schulterexperten" und häng alles dran was du an befunden und OP Infos hast.

Das selbe hab ich auch noch vor, bei mit bestand bereits direkt nach der OP ein hochstand.


----------



## gXperaser (15. Juni 2013)

Ich meinte "Warten auf das Saisonende". Wenn ich zwei weitere Meinungen von Fachleuten hätte würde ich bei einer Entscheidung für die OP nicht noch ein paar Monate warten.

Ich würde das auf jeden Fall umgehend operieren lassen.


----------



## yann.roux (26. Juni 2013)

Hi,
am kommenden Montag 01.07. werde ich operiert (RW III).
- Kann man nach 5-6 Wochen mit leichtem Rucksack (ca. 7kg) wandern?
- Kann man nach 5-6 Wochen Trekkingrad auf Straße fahren?
So wie ich im Internet gelesen habe, ist mein Vorhaben schon kritisch. Was meint Ihr?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Einschätzungen.
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## gXperaser (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

das mit dem Wandern würde ich an deiner Stelle lassen. Ich bin jetzt in Woche 7 nach OP und kann einen Rucksack mit 2-3 Kg ein paar Stunden drauflassen. Das hängt sicher ein wenig mit der Polsterung zusammen, aber der Druck auf das Schlüsselbein ist unangenehm.

Radfahren geht super, allerdings trainiere ich seit 4,5 Wochen an 5 Tagen in der Woche (lies meine vorhergehend Postings) 2-3 Stunden am Tag. Davon ist mind. die Hälfte der Zeit in Verbindung bzw. gezielt für die Schulter. Die Schulter lässt sich mittlerweile vollständig bewegen (leichte EInschränkungen wegen der nicht gedehnten Sehnen sind noch da, aber werden immer weniger).

Ich merke beim Fahren auf ebenem Grund nichts. Bin vorgestern ca. 1,5 Stunden am Stück gefahren. Ging gut. Bischen Druckgefühl im Gelenk, aber das hat sich schnell gelegt.

Ich kann dir eine Auflistung der Übungen (mit zeitlichem Verlauf), die ich gemacht habe, geben, wenn du willst.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_2205 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich lese schon ein paar Tage mit da ich am 18.06. auch über den Lenker abgestiegen bin. Ab ins Krankenhaus mit dem Befund Tossy 3 / Rw 5. Habe am nächsten Tag das Krankenhaus gewechselt von Rinteln nach Hameln. 

Am 21.06. Voruntersuchung, 24.06. Op und am 26.06. auf eignen Wunsch entlassen. Habe bis 28.06. den Gilchrist getragen. Gestern Abend hatte ich den auf einer Feier auch um zur Vorsicht und hatte Abends echte schmerzen im Arm...

Habe sonst keinerlei schmerzen, nur die eingeschränkte Bewegung stört. 6 Wochen keine Belastung, Physio hatte ich schon den ersten Tag nach der Op und jetzt fortlaufend 3 mal die Woche....

Operiert wurde nach dem Minar Verfahren mit Kordel, ein zweiter Eingriff ist nicht Notwendig obwohl es vor der Op anders geplant wurde.

Nach wieviel Wochen oder Tagen seit ihr das erste mal wieder auf die Rolle gegangen, Biken im Gelände habe ich für mich abgeschrieben in diesem Jahr....besonders Ärgerlich da ich die IXS Rennserie angefangen habe und schon 2 Rennen positiv hinter mit habe....

Gruß Christian


----------



## gXperaser (30. Juni 2013)

Sitzfahrrad im Studio ab Tag 12 nach OP, Rollentrainer ab Woche 6. Die Dauerbelastung war anfangs unangenehm im Gelenk.

Besorg dir für tagsüber ne Armschlinge und trag die so oft es geht und nachts den Gilchrist. Nach allem was ich so gehört und gelesen habe, ist die Fixierung der einzige Weg um sicher zu stellen, das die Bänder wirklich zusammenwachsen. Trainieren ab der 3. Woche ausserhalb der Physio...umso schneller klappts mit der Heilung. Immer mit der Physiotherapeutin absprechen...


----------



## christian_2205 (30. Juni 2013)

Armschlinge hab ich, trage den Arm die letzten 2 Tage nach am Körper. Entweder vorm Bauch oder hängend an der Seite, beides angenehm.

Wie länge habt ihr Nachts den Gilchrist getragen? Macht Sinn was Du schreibst gXperaser.


----------



## gXperaser (30. Juni 2013)

Den Gilchrist habe ich in de, ersten 2,5 Woche tags und Nachts getragen. Lediglich abends auf dem Sofa ohne. Ich habe den Arm liegend immer mit einem festen Kisten unterstützt (deutlich angenehmer).
Die Schlinge habe ich dann Woche 3,4 und 5 auch während des Trainings getragen (natürlich nicht bei den Übungen ;-) ). Das Gewicht des Armes zieht das Eckgelenk auseinander...insofern....trag die Schlinge.

Den Gilchrist habe ich inkl. Woche 5 jede Nacht um gehabt. Ist großer Mist, aber ein effektiver Schutz vor Bewegungen die zum Riss führen können. 

Das ist zwar unangenehm, aber im Ernst....5 Woche schlecht schlafen oder ein Leben lang Probleme? Neee... Berg ab ist mir wichtiger, als temporäres Wohlbefinden...

Wenn ich Gilchrist schreibe, meine ich die Variante mit einem Bauchgurt, an dem mit drei Binden über Klettverbindungen der Arm im rechten Winkel vor dem Bauch fixiert wird. Einen klassischen Gilchrist 

Das mit der Gelenkversteifung ist wahr, aber das kann man durch viele Übungen im Rahmen des Spielraums eindämmen. Knackt später schön, wenn das CO2 im Gelenk verpufft. Besonders wichtig ist das Pendeln des Armes (mit ausgestrecktem Daumen um Drehung zu erkennen und zu vermeiden)...das aber erst ab dem Punkt wenn die Fäden raus sind.


----------



## christian_2205 (30. Juni 2013)

Habe auch nen Gilchrist mit den 3 Fixierungen...

Was hast Du für nen Training gemacht...Studio? Bei welchen Übungen hast Du den Gilchrist abgemacht?


----------



## yann.roux (3. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich bin jetzt frisch operiert (Tag 2) und denke natürlich an den nächsten Touren (hoffentlich in Herbst).
Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem protector für meine rechte Schulter. Ich möchte keine Jacke tragen, da ich hauptsächlich "nur" technische Touren fahre und die Jacken warden mir zu warm.

==> Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken über Schulter-Protektor in dieser Hinsicht gemacht?
Gruß


----------



## Asrael (3. Juli 2013)

ich nehme dir wirklich ungern die Hoffnung, aber hast du schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass die Saison evtl. gelaufen sein könnte?
Du bist wahrscheinlich ein wenig jünger und wesentlich besser trainiert, aber ich bin letztes Jahr um den 15. Juli operiert worden und für mich war das Jahr gelaufen. 

Konzentrier dich lieber auf die Genesung deiner Schulter. Das Bike rennt dir nicht weg und deine Schulter wird's dir ein leben lang danken.


----------



## yann.roux (3. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Thanks für die Rückmeldung!
Selbst wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren kann, bleibt trotzdem die Frage von einem Protektor am Schulter, der nicht in einer Jacke integriert ist.
Hat jemand schon was ähnliches gesehen?
Gruß


----------



## Asrael (3. Juli 2013)

Den einzigen den ich mal gefunden hab ist der EVS SB04, ist aber eigentlich für Leute die Probleme mit einem ausgeleierten Schultergelenk haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_2205 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo, meine OP ist nun 15 Tage her. Nach der Physio fühl ich mich eigentlich immer ziemlich gut. Der Arm arbeitet am PC schon wieder ganz gut mit, viel mehr auch nicht.

Sagt mal wann habt ihr das erste mal wieder hinter dem Autosteuer gesessen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## calanques (9. Juli 2013)

Ich bin zur OP mit dem Auto gefahren und wurde im Klinikparkhaus vom behandelnden Arzt gesehen. Ich glaube, er konnte mich nicht zuordnen. ;-)Lass dir Zeit, mach was du machen kannst und setz dich nicht unter Druck.
Ich bin immer noch in der Physio und feile an den letzten 10% Beweglichkeit.
Der Alltag ist schon wieder recht problemlos. Fahradfahren ging kurz nach Plattenentnahme und mit Klammernaht wieder. Inzwischen habe ich mich auch schon mit dem Motorrad langgemacht und auf die selbe Seite gelegt. Die Schulter hat gehalten!
Was noch fehlt, ist das Greifen zum gegenüberliegenden Schulterblatt und hintenrum zu anderen Arschtasche.


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Juli 2013)

16.06 in Spicak auf der DH Strecke bei einem Step-down von einer 3-4 m hohen Holzbrücke die Landung übersprungen und mit Vollgas im Flachen eingeschlagen. Beim Einschlag hatte ich das Gefühl jemand hat eine Bledgranate gezündet. Rechter Arm komplett taub.

Sachen gepackt und zurück nach D ins Uniklinikum in Erlangen gefahren.
Diagnose Tossy 3 Rockwood 5. Dazu wohl alles böse geprellt.

20.06 OP Hakenplatte
23.06 Entlassung aus dem KH

Mir wurde zur Hakenplatte geraten als ich erwähnte, dass ich DH fahre.
Dauert zwar länger, aber soll dann in 5-6 Monaten wieder zu 100 % verheilt sein.

Aufrecht auf einem Ergometer sitzen und 1 Stunde radln ist bereits kein Problem. Allerdings fällt einem nach 40 min der Hinter bereits halb ab.

letzte Woche mit Physio begonnen
kann den Arm etwa 45° schmerzfrei nach vorne heben.
Während die eine Physiotante mir lediglich den Rücken massiert hatte, weil ich den Arm noch nicht über 45° heben soll, hat eine andere Physiotherapeuthin es wohl etwas zu gut gemeint und meinen Arm bereits wieder auf knapp 90° mehrfach bewegt. Danach erst mal wieder fiese Schulterschmerzen die aber zum Glück wieder abklingen. Hoffe sehr, dass da nichts beschädigt wurde.

Nach dieser Erfahrung wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit Physiotherapeuthen und würde unbedingt auf den behandelnden Arzt hören. Wenn er sagt max 45° dann sollte man die Physiotherapeuthen auch erst mal einbremsen und nicht denken, dass er schon weiß was er tut.

Nebenbei hab ich an der linker Hand eine Ringsehnenentzündung an Zeige- u. Mittelfinger operieren lassen.
Spalten der Ringsehnen und durchtrennen der Ringbänder.
Kommenden Montag ist die rechte Hand drann.
Danach wird die linke total verkrümmte Nasenscheidewand operiert.
So wird die Pause wenigstens sinnvoll genützt.
2014 dann mit nagelneuer TÜV Plakette 

Downhillrahmen steht bereits zum Verkauf damit ich vor 2014 erst gar nicht in Versuchung komm.


----------



## opa68 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute von der Tossy-Gilde,
Seit dem 7.April gehöre ich auch  dazu. Beim MTB-Fahren über den Lenker auf die linke Schulter  abgestiegen. Da ich mich anschließend in diesem Forum informieren  konnte, möchte auch ich meine Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema mitteilen. 
Die  Probleme unmittelbar nach dem Sturz waren relativ gering, solange ich  den Arm am Körper hielt, ich fuhr noch 2 km nach Hause. Anschließend mit  dem Auto ins nächste KH in die Notaufnahme, es war Sonntag-Morgen. Die  Diagnose: AC-Gelenksprengung Typ Tossy 3. Der aufnehmende Doc meinte,  der alte Mann (68J) will sich noch sportlich betätigen, dann operieren  wir halt, ansonsten Gilchrist-Schlinge.

Am 11.April Operation für  Implantierung einer Hakenplatte, inclusive zwei Übernachtungen im KH.  Der Doc sagte, alle drei Bänder waren gerissen, zwei konnte er wieder  zusammennähen.
 Dann war wirklich Schluß mit lustig. Die nächsten  zwei Wochen waren ziemlich heftig, vor allem nachts. Zwei Wochen habe  ich auf dem Sofa geschlafen. Gilchrist habe ich nicht getragen, sondern  nachts meinen Arm mit einer elastischen Binde an den Körper gebunden,  damit er sich nicht selbständig macht. Die freie Bewegung des Arms  tagsüber hat mE wesentlich dazu beigetragen, dass ich relativ gut  beweglich blieb und darin auch Fortschritte machte. Ich hatte 2 x 6 KG,  aber die Physotante hat lediglich die Schulter um die Wunde herum  massiert. Training auf dem Ergometer war nach zwei Wochen auch gut  möglich. Nach vier Wochen wieder auf dem Rennrad für leichte Touren,  zehn Wochen nach dem Unfall ein 200 km-Radmarathon mit dem Renner. Mit  der Zeit war klar, die Platte schadet mehr, als dass sie noch nützt. 
Die  große Frage war, wann kann die Hakenplatte wieder raus? Dazu gab es die  unterschiedlichsten Antworten. Doc1, der die Platte mit sechs!!  Schrauben implantierte, sagte kategorisch: sechs Monate. Doc2: das mit  der Platte machen wir gar nicht mehr. Doc3: nach sechs Wochen muß sie  wieder raus. Doc4: die Platte kann immer drin bleiben. Doc5:länger als  drei Monate sollte sie nicht drin sein.
Ich wollte auf Nummer Sicher  gehen und wählte drei Monate. Dazu ging ich aber in eine Sportklinik und  nicht mehr in das Wald-und-Wiesen-KH. Hier hätte man mit den  vorhandenen Erfahrungen eventuel Korrekturen vornehmen können. Am  10.Juli Entfernung der Platte, ambulant, um 13 Uhr operiert, um 18 Uhr  wieder zu Hause. Die Bänder sind offensichtlich soweit regeneriert, dass  das Schultergelenk ausreichend stabil bleibt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Schnittwunde spannt noch, aber Schmerztabletten waren nach der Narkose nicht mehr erforderlich.
Rückblickend  bin ich mit den getroffenen Maßnahmen und deren Ergebnis zufrieden. Ich  bin überzeugt, dass nur mit der Hakenplatte die notwendige Fixierung  des Schlüsselbeins möglich ist, damit Bänder wieder zusammenwachsen  können. Ob das tight-rope dafür ausreichend gewesen wäre weiß ich nicht,  aber sicher wäre es ohne diese Schmerzen nach der Operation abgegangen.  
Eines steht für mich fest: das darf mir nie wieder passieren, also kein Risiko mehr beim MTBen.


----------



## calanques (15. Juli 2013)

Na ja, dass passiert leider auch, wenn man nicht mit Risiko unterwegs ist.Aber ich stimme zu, dass braucht man nicht zweimal! Also fahre auch ich wieder Rad und Ski. Ich bin aber noch nie unnötiges Risiko eingegangen


----------



## Asrael (15. Juli 2013)

opa68 schrieb:


> Eines steht für mich fest: das darf mir nie wieder passieren, also kein Risiko mehr beim MTBen.



Völlig falsche Einstellung.

Bleib zu Hause, auf deinem Sofa kannst du nich über den Lenker gehn.

Ansonsten versuche ohne Angst an den Sport zu gehen und arbeitete an deiner Fahrtechnik, weil wer besser fährt verletzt sich weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (15. Juli 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ansonsten versuche ohne Angst an den Sport zu gehen und arbeitete an deiner Fahrtechnik, weil wer besser fährt verletzt sich weniger



Meine Selbsteinschätzung, mein "Bauchgefühl" und meine Risikobereitschaft sind für mich viel wichtiger als die Fahrtechnik. Meine Fahrtechnik erlaubt mir nur besser und mehr Stellen zu fahren aber hat weniger zu tun mit dem Sturzrisiko. Die besten Fahrer verletzen sich auch und wahrscheinlich genauso viel wie normalen Biker.
Naja, es hilft uns auch nicht weiter in der Genesung...

Ich bin jetzt am Tag 15. (Rockwood III, Tight Rope) und habe bis jetzt wenig gemacht, da ich die Bänder in Ruhe lassen wollte.
Ich verbringe jetzt die Tage ohne Gilchrist aber ich kann den Arm noch nicht wirklich aktiv bewegen (höchsten 10-15°). Alles ist ziemlich steif, schnell schmerzhaft und schnell unstabil.
Ich kriege heute die 4. KG-Sitzung und hoffe, dass es ab jetzt schneller vorwärts geht.
Gruß!


----------



## opa68 (15. Juli 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Völlig falsche Einstellung.
> 
> Bleib zu Hause, auf deinem Sofa kannst du nich über den Lenker gehn.
> 
> Ansonsten versuche ohne Angst an den Sport zu gehen und arbeitete an deiner Fahrtechnik, weil wer besser fährt verletzt sich weniger



Ist es nicht das Risiko das das MTBen so anziehend macht? Ich meine schon, und wenn ich das akzeptiere muß ich doch abwägen zwischen Fun und Schmerz. Ich hatte schon viele Stürze, und bis auf den letzten gingen alle glimpflich aus. Und diesen letzten nehme ich als ernsten Hinweis! Ich behaupte mal, dass bei fast allen AC-Gelenk Tossy3 -Fällen der räumliche Abstand zum Genickbruch klitzekein war, 85 kg sind hier eine ganze Menge. Wenn das das Finale gewesen wäre, ok, aber wenn es "nur" eine Querschnittslähmung ist, dann ist es verdammtes und vermeidbares Pech. In diesem Sinne schränke ich meine Risikotoleranz ein!


----------



## Asrael (15. Juli 2013)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Meine Selbsteinschätzung, mein "Bauchgefühl" und meine Risikobereitschaft sind für mich viel wichtiger als die Fahrtechnik. Meine Fahrtechnik erlaubt mir nur besser und mehr Stellen zu fahren aber hat weniger zu tun mit dem Sturzrisiko.



Is doch quatsch, der bessere Fahrer stürzt in der gleichen Situation einfach nicht so leicht. Ob dieser bessere Fahrer dann aufgrund höherer Risikobereitschaft genauso oft stürzt wie der schlechtere Fahrer steht doch hier gar nicht zur Debatte.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass der Sturz von Opa68 nicht durch weniger Risikobereitschaft, sondern durch bessere Fahrtechnik hätte vermieden werden können. (wie bei den meisten meiner Stürze natürlich auch)

 @opa68 das Rsiko beim Biken macht es für mich weder mehr noch weniger interessant. Mich reizt vor allem das Spielen mit dem Terrain sowie der Spaß an der Technik und nicht der Adrenalinkick.

Mein Tossy 3 war übrigens weit entfernt von einem Genickbruch, da ich einfach zur Seite auf die Schulter gestürzt bin. Das Schlüsselbein,Oberarm oder Rippen wären die einzigen Knochen die dabei hätten brechen können. (wär mir dann auch lieber gewesen)


----------



## yann.roux (15. Juli 2013)

Eine bessere Technik hätte sicherlich meinen Sturz und den Sturz von opa68 vermieden.
Viele Stürze entstehen durch zu viele Risiken, egal ob gute oder sehr gute Technik. Risiken und Technik sind unabhängig. Deshalb stürzen auch sehr gute Fahrer.
Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt klarer ist!
Sorry für den Off-Topic,  ich werde dieses Thema hier nicht weiterführen oder gerne weiter per PN.
Gruß


----------



## rider24 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich verfolge gerade die Tour de France und habe nun bereits in verschiedenen Berichten einige Fahrer mit exakt den gleichen Narben wie bei meiner Hakenplatte-Reparatur gesehen. Z.b. Andreas Klöden oder John Degenkolb. Auch Sabine Spitz hat es vor kurzem erwischt.
Man sieht also, auch die Profis erwischt es.


----------



## herrlehmann (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor 3 Tagen ebenfalls alle Bänder gerissen (Rockwood 5) und werde nächste Woche Freitag mit der Tight Rope Methode operiert.

Die Tragezeit mit dem Gilchristverband scheint ja recht unterschiedlich hier zu sein? Ich trage ihn momentan nur Nachts vor der OP, was mein Doc auch okay findet solange ich keine Schmerzen habe. Wie es danach aussieht weiß ich noch nicht. Allerdings schränkt dieses Teil enorm ein wie ich finde, ohne fühle ich mich wesentlich besser. 

Auf wielange werde ich mich mit dem Gilchrist einstellen müssen?

Wann habt ihr danach mit der Physio begonnen?

Da ich den Sport jetzt schon vermisse, ab wann ist Joggen wieder realistisch?


----------



## Asrael (19. Juli 2013)

12 Wochen würd ich sagen, vorher macht's kein Spaß, zumindest ich fand's nicht sehr prikelnd als ich's vorher versucht hab.


----------



## herrlehmann (19. Juli 2013)

12 Wochen? Oh man, das ist nun deprimierend :/

Spinning oder Radfahren geht schon früher? war eben auf der Facebook Seite von Sabine Spitz und sie war ja nach 3 Wochen schon wieder aufm Bike.


----------



## Asrael (19. Juli 2013)

3 Wochen? Mutig mutig


----------



## opa68 (19. Juli 2013)

herrlehmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir vor 3 Tagen ebenfalls alle Bänder gerissen (Rockwood 5) und werde nächste Woche Freitag mit der Tight Rope Methode operiert.
> 
> ...



Mach Dir mal keine so großen Sorgen. 
Wenn das Gebein mit der tight-rope so gut fixiert ist wie mit der Hakenplatte, und davon gehe ich mal aus, dann geht das in  vier Wochen schon wieder ziemlich gut mit Rad und Laufen. Der Vorteil von tight-rope ist, dass bei der Implantation wenig Schaden an der Muskulatur angerichtet wird, es wird ja auch minimal invasiv operiert. Bei der Hakenplatte dagegen muß zunächst viel Platz für die Platte geschaffen werden, also Fleisch vom Knochen gelöst werden, und dann wird die Platte mit etlichen Schrauben (Löcher bohren) gegen das Schlüsselbein gepresst, und der Haken drückt ebenfalls gegen den äußeren Knochen, das alles verursacht die Schmerzen. Die Schnittwunde ist nach zwei Wochen vergessen. Wichtig erscheint mir, dass bei der OP gerissene Bänder nach Möglichkeit  zusammengefügt werden, damit sie zusammenwachsen können.

Der Gilchrist ist mM nach  Murks, er läßt sich nicht dauerhaft  sauber am Körper fixieren. Ich fand eine elastische Binde, die den Arm an den Körper hält, für besser, und habe das nur nachts verwendet. Tagsüber hat man ja eine bessere Kontrolle über die Schmerzen verursachende Bewegungen und kann diese vermeiden. Deshalb waren die Schmerzen auch morgens beim Aufstehen am schlimmsten. Als Nebeneffekt der freien Bewegung tagsüber habe ich eine relativ schnelle  Wiederherstellung des Bewegungsbereiches  empfunden. Eine KG macht das nicht schneller.
Also Junge: Kopf hoch auch wenn der Hals nicht sauber ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (19. Juli 2013)

Ich wurde am 1. Juli operiert (tightrope) und war heute nach 2 1/2 Wochen zum ersten Mal im Fitness-Studio. Ich war 30 Min. auf dem Rad und es hat sehr gut getan.
Ich erreiche jetzt passiv die 90°. Aktiv erreiche ich ca. 30°.
Ich denke noch nicht ans Joggen. Ich stelle es mir nicht wirklich angenehm vor.
Gruß


----------



## herrlehmann (19. Juli 2013)

danke für die aufmunternden antworten 

wieviele tage habt ihr nach tight rope op im krankenhaus bleiben müssen?


----------



## gXperaser (19. Juli 2013)

@herrlehmann: Ich war am Tag 3 wieder zu Hause. 
  @yann.roux: Immer dran bleiben...wie ich schon schrieb. Ich hatte am Montag (9 Wochen nach OP) meinen Abschlusstermin bei der Orthopädin. Alles Super. Ich habe 100% Beweglichkeit wieder, bis auf die Außenrotation, da sinds nur 80%. Außerdem ist das gerade Abstützen (ohne Rückenmuskulatur) mit gestrecktem Arm erst bei 50% der Stützkraft. Das dauert halt an. BIn mittlerweile verstärkt dabei diese Baustelle zu beseitigen. 

Seit zwei Wochen fahre ich wieder Touren 20-30km. Letzte Woche war ich im Bikepark Winterberg und bin ordentlich den Berg runter. Downhill war nicht so prall, aber ansonsten ging alles...inkl. Drops.

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das mein frühes, intensives Training der richtige Weg war. Abgesehen vom Training: Ich lese immer wieder die Unzufriedenheit über den Gilchrist und die Fixierung im Allgemeinen...eehh... Wir alle hatten einen Unfall und diese Einschränkung ist Teil der Therapie. 4-6 Wochen disziplinieren ist besser als den Rest vom Leben Probleme. Der Versteifung kann man durch Bewegung entgegenwirken.


----------



## herrlehmann (20. Juli 2013)

Selbstverständlich gehört ruhigstellen mit zur Therapie. Allerdings wird der Arm durch den Gilchrist ja nicht zu 100% fest fixiert. Wenn man tagsüber vorsichtig ist dann sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede von den Bewegungen her. Nachts ist das natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## gXperaser (20. Juli 2013)

Klar. Wichtig ist ja die Fixierung am Oberarm. Ich hatte den Unterarm im Prinzip tagsüber immer frei...an der Tastatur....


----------



## herrlehmann (20. Juli 2013)

Das heißt tagsüber gar nichts getragen oder ne spezielle Bandage nur für die Schulter?


----------



## gXperaser (20. Juli 2013)

"Moderner" Gilchrist, Bauchgurt und am Oberarm per Klett eine Fixierung und zwei für den Unterarm, auch Klett, damit schnell und einzeln zu öffnen. ich musste am Anfang den Arm recht oft wieder fixieren, wenn ich aufgestanden bin...das Gewicht des Arms zieht an der Schulter, solange er auf dem Tisch aufliegt geht das ohne Probleme.

4 Wochen Tagsüber, dann noch zwei mit Armschlinge, nachts 6 Wochen


----------



## calanques (20. Juli 2013)

Ich habe den Gilchrist nach sehr kurzer Zeit weggelassen. Den Arm zog es mit Hakenplatte nicht weiter nach unten, als sonst auch.Auch nachts hab ich ihn nicht getragen, weil ich mich so gebettet habe ( halb aufrechte Rückenlage) dass sich nichts bewegt hat.
Außerdem juckte und krabbelte es im Verband. Das erste Ablegen war eigentlich zum Waschen gedacht. Währenddessen habe ich gemerkt, dass es genauso gut auch ohne geht.


----------



## gXperaser (20. Juli 2013)

du hattest wohl die klassische variante von dem ding. mit einem tight rope ist es ein extremes risiko den "verband" wegzulassen.
der hersteller verweist auf seiner website und in den unterlagen zu dem implantat, das man die schulter über den stützverband sichern und entlasten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrlehmann (20. Juli 2013)

lohnt es sich die KG direkt im Anschluss zu machen oder reicht das auch 14 Tage später?
Wollte mich bei meinen Eltern evtl. nach der OP einquartieren und versorgen lassen  allerdings wohnen die 800km weit weg.


----------



## calanques (20. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich hatte die Platte und bin nachträglich sehr überzeugt davon.
Die hält das AC-Gelenk absolut fest.

@ herrlehmann
Ich habe mit der KG jeweils erst nach Entfernen der Klammern begonnen.
Das waren dann so in etwa 14 Tage. Ich habe dann aber auch fast bei Null angefangen und mir jedes Grad einzeln erarbeitet. Zuerst geht es nach hinten, dann nach vorn und dann seitlich besser.
Empfehlenswert ist ein Schwimmbad. Dein Arm wiegt nur die Hälfte und lässt sich wesentlich einfacher bewegen - vor allem wenn es eher passiv sein soll.
Zum Schwimmtraining war ich dann auch schon mit der Platte. Beim Brustschwimmen habe ich mit links ein Brett ausgestreckt gehalten und mit dem rechten Arm dezent mit gerudert. Das hat mir sehr gut getan, baut einen wieder auf und man wird mal richtig sauber. Duschen / Waschen war anfangs eine Quälerei. Aber man kann sich irgendwann nicht mehr riechen.


----------



## gXperaser (20. Juli 2013)

Mit das Ding meinte ich den Gilchrist.

Hakenplatte und Tight Rope sind nicht zu vergleichen. Auch die Therapie verläuft komplett anders. Schwimmen gehen, Arm strecken geht mit Tight Rope nicht vor der 6-7 Woche. Auch die Innen und Aussenrotation darf nicht durchgeführt werden, weil das Implantat dann unter Spannung gerät und reisst.


----------



## calanques (20. Juli 2013)

Ach so! Was ist die klassische Variante?
Meines war weinrot/weiß und wurde überall geklettet.
Teilweise sind es zweisträngige Bänder gewesen.
Aber es hat nur noch genervt. Vor allem der Stoffschlauch, in dem der Unterarm liegt.


----------



## gXperaser (20. Juli 2013)

Du hattest bestimmt den: 
http://intermedical24.eu/media/catalog/product/3/6/369046.jpg

Meiner sah in etwa so aus:
http://www.tappe.co.at/produktbilder/4046114245018.jpg

Ich hatte das rot-weiße Ding auch für die eine Woche vor der OP...einfach nur Mist. Das ist ziemlich oldschool.
Bei meinem kann man halt mit einer Bewegung den Klettverschluss lösen und dann mit dem Unterarm normal agieren.


----------



## gXperaser (20. Juli 2013)

@HerrLehman: Joggen ist in den ersten drei Monaten ziemlich unrealistisch. Auf einem Sitzrad kannst du sobald die Fäden raus sind loslegen. Eigentlich schon vorher, aber die Wundhygiene ist schon wichtig.

Ansonsten...lies meine älteren Postings in diesem Thread. Ich kann nur empfehlen, das Training am Tag nach dem Ziehen der Fäden aufzunehmen und Übungen zu machen.

War letzte Woche das erste Mal im Bikepark und fahre in 6 Tagen nach Leogang für 14 Tage. Klar...ich werde keine Risiken eingehen und nix neues ausprobieren...aber Freeriden geht jetzt (Woche 10 Montag vorbei) ohne Probleme. Downhill knallt einfach noch zu sehr. Droppen und Springen geht allerdings...nur anreißen des Lenkers ist erst minimal möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calanques (21. Juli 2013)

@ gXperaser
Ja, der rot/weiße war dass! Nun hat meine Tochter ihn im Arzt-Spiele-Koffer, zusammen mit den Trombosestrümpfen, OP-Hemdchen und anderen lustigen Accessoires.

Joggen dürfte deshalb schwierig werden, weil das am Arm/an der Schulter sehr ruckt.
Das ging bei mir lange nicht. Aber ich bin auch eher ein 2/3 Hobby-Triathlet. Laufen gehört nicht dazu. 
Begeistert war ich, als ich wieder Holz hacken konnte. Diese schnellen und abrupten Bewegungen gingen aber erst lange nach der Plattenentnahme wieder.


----------



## herrlehmann (21. Juli 2013)

Hast du diesen neuen Gilchrist selbst bezahlt oder Ã¼bernimmt das die Krankenkasse? Kostet ja Ã¼ber 100â¬ auf der Seite:
http://www.tappe.co.at/shop/produkt...ur+Immobilisation+der+Schulter&ProduktID=4882

Der dÃ¼rfte Ã¤hnlich sein oder?
http://www.tappe.co.at/shop/produkt...ofix+Schulterbandage+Gilchrist&ProduktID=4030


----------



## gXperaser (21. Juli 2013)

Ich habe meinen nach der op bekommen. 10 Euro zählst du in de allerdings immer. Du kannst m.e. Dieses alte Ding ablehnen. Mein Chirurg sagte beim Vorgespräch: das setzen wir hier schon seit zehn Jahren nicht mehr ein....  Spricht für sich, oder

Ansonsten würde ich auch 100 Euro ausgeben. Du willst im Sommer nicht deinen Arm in diesem rot- weißen Ding stecken haben. Irgendwann riecht es auch.  Ich hatte übrigens wasserabweisende Pflaster auf den Schnittwunden von der op und konnte konsequent Duschen. ;-)


----------



## herrlehmann (21. Juli 2013)

Sport nur im Sitzfahrrad oder ist auch so ein Teil möglich? Zumindest nach ein paar Wochen?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Ultrasport-Heimtrainer-F-Bike-mit-Handpuls-Sensoren/dp/B003FSTA0U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top"]Ultrasport Heimtrainer F-Bike mit Handpuls-Sensoren: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Möchte mich ungern extra im Fitnessstudio mit 12-monats Vertrag anmelden.


----------



## gXperaser (21. Juli 2013)

Anstelle von solch einem Ding würde ich mir einen Rollentrainer zulegen. Da passt dann die geO wenigstens. Allerdings...ich habe das in den ersten vier Wochen immer wieder probiert...vergiss es. Belasten kannst du die Schulter nicht. Ich bin seit Woche acht wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit unterwegs 10 km ein weg... Es geht nur leichtes Gelände in der zeit. 
Viel wichtiger ist das muskeltraining am seilzug für die Schulter und den Rücken. Ich schrieb schon: Fitnesstudio sobald die Fäden raus sind...


----------



## yann.roux (21. Juli 2013)

Der Chirurg meinte, ich muss den Gilchrist Verband *nach 10 Tage weg *lassen und die Schulter so viel wie möglich bewegen soll.
Also jetzt überrascht es mich das bei dir gXperaser, du ihn noch ca. 4 Wochen nach OP tragen sollte 
Ich verstehe schon die Risiken zu früh den verband weg zu lassen aber das ist schon ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen 10 Tage und 4 Wochen???
Trotz Empfehlung des Chirurgs trage ich noch eine einfache Armschlinge, wenn ich merke, dass es für die Schulter zu viel wird und hoffe somit meinen Weg gefunden zu haben.

Ich habe gestern mit einem anderen Tossy III (tightrope) gesprochen. Beim Ihm hat das Tightrope system nicht 3 Tage gehalten und dann musste eine Hackenplatte rein!!! ziemlicher Mist


----------



## calanques (21. Juli 2013)

Ich habe natürlich auch 10 zugezahlt.Am Anfang war man ja überhaupt noch nicht informiert genug, um irgendetwas abzulehnen, oder etwas besseres zu fordern.
Erst nach ein paar Tagen habe ich die Zeit und Ruhe gefunden, um mich in das Thema hineinzulesen.


@ gXperaser Die Naht war nicht das Problem beim Duschen, sondern dass ich anfangs kaum eine flache Hand mit Waschlappen unter den Armbekommen habe. Ich bin dann lieber in die Wanne gekrauchelt und habe mich umspülen lassen.


----------



## gXperaser (21. Juli 2013)

@yann.roux: Weil ich ein kräftiges Kerlchen bin und mein Arm ziemlich schwer ist. Außerdem schlafe ich recht unruhig. Es geht um Risikovermeidung. Einmal den Arm zu sehr in die Rotation gebracht und das Implantat kann reißen. Das muss sich halt langsam dehnen. Jeder Fall ist individuell und du hast dann echt glück. 
Mein Chirurg hat mir auch nur eine Armschlinge für tagsüber gegeben. Die Orthopädin verwies, auf den Gilchrist. ich habe mir dann meinen Weg gesucht, so wie du auch.

Ich würde den an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall Nachts tragen, solange deine Beweglichkeit nicht bei 75% liegt. Das Beispiel mit den drei Tagen ist da ein deutliches Argument.

Nur Interessehalber: Wie sieht den dein Therapieplan aus?


----------



## yann.roux (21. Juli 2013)

Das Schema der Nachbehandlung von der OCM (München) sieht so aus:
1.-3. Woche:
- langsam und passiv bis zu 80° nach vorne und außen
- nach hinten und innen: nix
- keine aktive Bewegungen
- Rotation isometrisch aktiv
- ab 10. Tag Gilchrist evtl. für Nachts
4.-5. Woche:
- bis 90° assistiv und aktiv je nach Schmerzen nach vorne und außen
- nach hinten und innen ebenfalls schmerzabhängig aktiv 
- Rotation schmerzabhängig aktiv
ab 6. Woche:
- Schmerzabhängige Steigerung in allen Richtungen
- Kraftaufbau, Koordinations- und Stabilisationstraining

Ich habe jetzt die 3. Woche hinter mir und bin einigermaßen im Plan.
Ich schlafe ab 2 1/2 Woche ohne Gilchrist, da ich sehr ruhig schlafe und mich fast gar nicht bewege.
Der Orthopäde meinte, dass in den 2 nächsten Wochen sollte sich zeigen, ob die Bänder zusammen gewachsen sind oder nicht...  Ich hoffe, alles geht gut!


----------



## gXperaser (21. Juli 2013)

@yann.roux: Mit "Aussen" meinst du sicher die seitliche Bewegung des Armes parallel zum Körper und nicht die Rotation des Unterarms nach außen oder?

Liest sich ähnlich wie meiner, bis auf die Gradzahlen, war halt erst auf 45° eingeschränkt. Wie ich dir schon schrieb..die aktive Komponente habe ich entgegen des Planes sofort umgesetzt. 

Die Isometrischen Übungen wurden dir also vom Arzt auch benannt. Meine Orthopädin hat da nix von erwähnt.

Sind deine Bänder vernäht worden? Meine nicht, deswegen hatte ich die entsprechenden Einschränkungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (21. Juli 2013)

Ja, mit "außen" meinte ich seitlich (so ist im Schema geschrieben).
Die 3 Bänder wurden laut des Chirurgs bei mir genäht.
Der Chirurg hat aber mir mehrmals gesagt, dass bei 20% der Fälle vernarben die Bänder nicht und der Schlüsselbein kommt wieder hoch. Er hat es so oft gesagt, dass es mir jetzt viel mehr als 20% erscheint. 
Naja, das hilft nix. Einfach weitermachen und dann schauen.
Gruß, Yann


----------



## gXperaser (21. Juli 2013)

In vielen Fällen vernarben die Bänder nicht, wenn das Zeitfenster von Unfall bis OP zu groß ist. Am besten sofort bis max 7 Tage nach Unfall, danach kann es zu spät sein. Das ist sehr abhängig vom Patienten. Vorher wenig Sport, bzw. Muskulatur und gedehnte Bänder und Sehnen und schon ist es ein Faktor der zur Nicht-Vernarbung führen kann...
Zuviel Bewegung führt auch dazu...deswegen die häufige Ermahnung des ARztes.


----------



## herrlehmann (23. Juli 2013)

Eine Woche nach dem Unfall und 3 Tage vor der Tight Rope OP verflluche ich die ganze Sache jetzt schon.

Wart ihr durch das Ruhigstellen des Arms auch so unglaublich verspannt im ganzen Nackenbereich? Ab wann habt ihr euch wieder einigermaßen "normal" im Leben gefühlt?


----------



## calanques (23. Juli 2013)

4 Monate danach ging es gefühlt aufwärts.

Verspannt war ich sehr. Aber dafür hat man eine Ehefrau, die einem dann liebevoll alle Verspannungen wieder herausknetet.


----------



## herrlehmann (23. Juli 2013)

War aber mit Hackenplatte oder?
Ich hoffe, dass es mit Tight-Rope schneller geht.


----------



## calanques (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, Hakenplatte.

Was soll bei TightRope schneller gehen?Zusammenwachsen und halten müssen die Bänder bei jeder Methode.


----------



## yann.roux (23. Juli 2013)

bin kein Arzt, aber die Hackenplatte soll die Bewegung zum Teil mechanisch einschränken, was das Tightrope System weniger oder gar nicht tut.

Nach 23 Tage kann ich gerade einen T-shirt anziehen und "popeln".
ich bin Rechtshändler und Zahne putzen, Rasieren, Autofahren geht noch nicht und Suppe essen wäre für meinen frischen T-shirt nicht optimal!

Gruß


----------



## herrlehmann (23. Juli 2013)

Wie fühlst du dich nach den 23 Tagen denn sonst so? Noch sehr verspannt oder kannst schon gut am alltäglichen Leben ohne Schmerzen teilhaben? (mal abgesehen vom nicht Suppe essen können)


----------



## calanques (23. Juli 2013)

Die Hakenplatte schränkt alles über 90 Grad ein und gegen Ende hat sie mir etwas Schmerzen bereitet, weil sie sich unterm Acromium etwas eingeschubbert hatte.

Ja, man erkämpft sich vieles wieder. Ars.. Abwischen musste ich auch erst mit links lernen. 
Im Alltag ging es bereits schnell wieder gut - Einkaufskisten tragen usw.Aber wenn man sich in der Strassenbahn mal spontan oben an der Stange festhalten wollte, wurde es einem schlagartig bewusst, das noch einiges im Argen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (23. Juli 2013)

nach 3 Wochen oder sogar früher sind die Schmerzen komplett weg so lange ich mich in meinem Sicherheitsbereich bewege. Und jeden Tag wird es ein bisschen besser und die Spannung geringer.
Schmerzmittel habe ich nach 3 Tage gestoppt (kann aber sehr individuell sein).
Am Morgen im Bett liegend sind die Schmerzen am meisten da, aber nach einige Bewegungen sind sie sofort weg.
Im Lauf des Tages wird bei mir die Spannung stets größer und ich bin froh, wenn ich am Abend Physio habe. Am besten wäre eine Massage jeden Abend! Um die Spannung zu verringern, lasse ich meinen Arm pendeln ca. 1Min. lang und das mache ich 10-15 Mal pro Tag.


----------



## pistensau3000 (23. Juli 2013)

Liebe Leidensgenossen, ich werde mich aus dem thread aushängen. 
Heute 9 monate nach der Verletzung, kann ich sagen- super gelaufen, und Glück gehabt.
Wer von dem tollen Verlauf mit konventioneller Hakenplatte lesen mag, kann meine alten posts vom winter lesen.

Im Nachhinein wird wohl die ständige Bewegung der Grund für den guten Verlauf gewesen sein.
Euch alles gute Besserung. 

Gesendet von meinem Sony Tablet S mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## herrlehmann (24. Juli 2013)

2 Tage vor der OP tierische Übelkeit und Magenprobleme, ich hoffe mal ich muss nicht absagen. Möchte es hinter mich bringen :/


----------



## gXperaser (24. Juli 2013)

Panik?  Ich hab mir in den letzten zwei Tagen sovielmal Sorgen gemacht, Herzrasen bekommen, etc.... Alles umsonst...


----------



## herrlehmann (24. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, hatte schon die letzten Wochen oft Magenbeschwerden.
Erstmal Vomex genommen und hoffen dass es morgen besser ist ..


----------



## yann.roux (24. Juli 2013)

mir macht die Reha nach der OP Sorgen. Mache ich zu viel oder zu wenig? Werden die Bänder zusammen wachsen? Welche Bewegungen sind für die Heilung nicht top? Sind diese Schmerzen normal? usw.  
Jeder hat seine Ängste und zu wenig Antwort. Es ist auch ein Grund dafür das so viele Thread über Verletzungen entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punky (18. August 2013)

herrlehmann schrieb:


> 12 Wochen? Oh man, das ist nun deprimierend :/
> 
> Spinning oder Radfahren geht schon früher? war eben auf der Facebook Seite von Sabine Spitz und sie war ja nach 3 Wochen schon wieder aufm Bike.



...und wurde nach 8 Wochen Deutsche Meisterin und gewann 10 Wochen nach der OP einen Weltcup.

Also Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder!


----------



## herrlehmann (23. August 2013)

Also ich bin nun genau 4 Wochen nach der OP und kann jedem nur die Tight Rope Methode empfehlen.
Die ersten paar Tage war ich etwas geschockt da die Schulter natürlich anfangs sehr eingeschränkt und instabil ist. Mittlerweile gehe ich aber auch wieder problemlos Joggen, kann mit der rechten Hand fast wieder normal essen, Zähneputzen, usw.

Seit einer Woche mache ich Wassergymnastik was mir enorm hilft, geht alles wesentlich einfacher.

Den Gilchrist bzw. Shoulder Immobilizer trage ich bereits seit der 3. Woche auch Nachts nicht mehr. Solange man keine umher rennenen Kinder im Haushalt hat und man sich bewusst bewegt stört das Teil nur und versteift das ganze. Sowohl Orthopäde als auch Physiotherapeut haben mir dazu geraten ihn nicht so lange zu tragen, lediglich der Chirurg hat auf die 6 Wochen bestanden.


----------



## Mayrhuber (2. September 2013)

hallo zusammen 
hab mir vor 3 tagen eine Tossy 3 zugeszogen beim biken. Möchte nicht grad operieren ode rbesser gesagt bin sehr unschlüssig. Kann verhältnismässig viel bewegen ohne schmerz obwohl der Knochen etwas raussteht. Arzt ein Schulterspezi hat mir auch abgeraten von der OP.
Kann ich danach wirklich wieder alles machen? Momentan kommt mir das schräg vor weil doch der Knochen nicht mehr fix ist. Bin auch ein Schwimmer. Würde auch gern wieder Kraulen können, hat dazu jemand Erfahrung von euch ohne OP!


----------



## tommy2 (2. September 2013)

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

ich  hatte vor nun 7 Wochen auch einen Fahrradsturz mit Folgen: Nach erster Röntgenaufnahme angeblich nur die linke Schulter geprellt, obwohl die ganze Schulter zwei Zentimeter nach vorn verschoben war. Nach starken Schmerzen dann nach 9 Tagen zum Orthopäden, der sofort meinte, daß es sich um Tossy 2 oder 3 handeln würde. Während der OP wurde festgestellt, daß es Tossy 3 war und gleichzeitig die Suprspinatussehne komplett gerissen war. Bänder wurden angetackert und für die Sehne das Tightropeverfahren genutzt. Nach zwei Tage wieder Röntgen und dann der nächste Schlag: Schlüsselbeintrümmerbruch, der vorher übersehen wurde. Also nochmal OP mit Titanstift durch die drei Schlüsselbeinteile. Aber nun: Nach den 4 Wochen mit Schiene fahre ich inzwischen seit einer Woche wieder regelmäßig auf dem hardtail (Renner noch nicht) und es geht gut voran. Letzte Ultraschallaufnahme zeigt einen guten Heilungsverlauf, der mich drin bestätigt das maßvolles aber regelmäßiges Bewegen, daß Beste ist, was man machen kann/soll.  Grüße tommy 2


----------



## calanques (18. September 2013)

So, bei mir wurde nun noch ein MRT gemacht. Ich hatte darauf gedrängt (Empfehlung meiner Physio) und es auch bekommen. Ich wollte einfach wissen, ob die Bänder ordentlich verheilt sind und ich die Schulter voll belasten kann. 
Nun die Auswertung: "Ausgeprägte hypertrophe AC-Gelenksarthrose mit Kompression des Musculus Supraspinatus. Bild einer Tendovaginitis der langen Bizepssehne."

Und nun habe ich wieder eine Überweisung zum Chirurgen. Ob etwas gemacht werden muss und wenn ja, was - ist noch unklar?

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? Beschwerden habe ich eigentlich nicht, daher war ich über die Diagnose auch etwas erstaunt.


----------



## Etilefrin (23. September 2013)

tommy2 schrieb:


> Liebe Leidensgenossen,
> 
> ... Nach zwei Tage wieder Röntgen und dann der nächste Schlag: Schlüsselbeintrümmerbruch, der vorher übersehen wurde. Also nochmal OP mit Titanstift durch die drei Schlüsselbeinteile. ...  Grüße tommy 2



Cool Aktion Tommy2  Mach Dir nix draus. Habe mich vor zwei Wochen aufm Downhill weggebeamt und inner Klinik gab`s die Diagnose leichte Fraktur des Schulterblatthalses. Ich sah aufm Bildschirm auch nur einen Ausschnitt des RBildes, aber der Bruch war eher fragwürdig. Als ich die Bilder ne Woche später inne Praxis bekam, dachte ich, mich tritt ein Pferd, die ACG-Sprengung mit Luxation und Tossy3 hatten Sie völlig übersehen und ne Fraktur angenommen, wo keine war.  Glücklicherweise hatte ich mir schon so etwas gedacht und Plan B ablaufen lassen. Sieht jetzt schon wieder ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## stunni (24. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe leider auch eine ACG-Rockwood III. Nun möchte ich mit dem Tight Rope Verfahren behandelt werden ( habe viel Gutes darüber gelesen ) und werde demnächst zum Arzt gehen.
Mein Sturz ist am 25.8. gewesen, operiert wurde damals an der Schulter nicht, die meinten, das wächst wieder zusammen. Letzte Woche beim neuerlichen Vorstellen beim Chirurgen dann das Erwachen.
Werden beim "Tight Rope" auch die Bänder genäht ?


----------



## calanques (24. September 2013)

Die werden um das Nähen gar nicht herumkommen. Bei mir hieß es, das Bänder in spätestens zwei Wochen behandelt werden sollten. Ich glaube, dass sie bei deinen 30 Tagen schon um ein gutes Stück kürzer geworden sind. Daher nicht optimal. Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Man stellt immer wieder fest und liest es hier auch, das Ärzte nach dem Entdecken einer Verletzung nicht mehr nach weiteren suchen. Sei es der Schlüsselbeinbruch, ein Muskel- oder Sehnenriss, oder was weiß ich noch.
Das ist bedenklich!


----------



## stunni (24. September 2013)

Ja leider. Wollte erst eine OP mit der Hakenplatte machen lassen, nun habe ich aber noch von dem Tight Rope gelesen. Daher will ich das mal ausloten, ob dies bei mir noch geht. Der Arzt, der die Hakenplatte setzen will meinte, das Tight Rope ist abhängig von der Knochenstruktur und Stellung. Das will ich bei einem Spezialisten mal wirklich prüfen lassen.
Wird man dort nochmal mit Ultraschall oder MRT untersucht oder kann der Arzt das einfach so bei mir feststellen, wenn ich ihm meine letzten Röntgenbilder zeige ?


----------



## calanques (24. September 2013)

So, wie ich erfahren habe, sieht man beim Röntgen die Bänder nicht. Nur die Knochenstellung kann geprüft werden. Für die Bänder ist ein MRT ratsam.
Eine schnelle Stabilisierung mit der rustikalen Hakenplatte finde ich immer noch am sichersten. Das hält und durch den relativ langen (5-6cm) Schnitt kann der Arzt den Zustand besser beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (24. September 2013)

Vielleicht hat man bei mir die Schulter so gelassen, weil ich noch einen offenen Trümmerbruch im rechten Ellenbogen hatte, der zuerst versorgt werden musste.
Ist halt nur schade, dass die Ärzte das so locker gesehen haben und meinten, das muss man nicht operieren, weil das Schultereckgelenk mit dem Schlüsselbein wieder alleine zusammen wächst.


----------



## calanques (25. September 2013)

Ja, die wachsen ja auch alleine zusammen. Aber eben nur, wenn sie sich nahe genug sind. und bei einer hÃ¤ngenden Schulter ist das nicht gegeben.

Tip:  App FAMISchoulder 0,00â¬ - da habe ich einiges von meiner Schulter gelernt und verstanden!


----------



## herrlehmann (25. September 2013)

In der Charité Berlin wurde bei meiner Tight Rope OP vor 9 Wochen vor der eigentlichen Operation der gesamte Bereich noch einmal endoskopisch angeschaut um weitere Verletzungen auszuschliessen. Keine Ahnung ob das überall so ist.

Kann das Tight Rope absolut empfehlen, bin schon wieder zu 80% in Ordnung. Fahrrad fahren auf der Straße und Joggen geht nach 3-4 Wochen wieder und man erspart sich die 2. OP.


----------



## joelito (25. September 2013)

Hallo Mitleidende!
Mich hatte am 27.8. ein Bus angefahren, bin auf die rechte Schulter hinten geknallt, AC Gelenk hinüber, Tossy3. Bin dann eine Woche später am 3.9. operiert worden mit ner Hakenplatte, die Bänder hat der Chirurg auch zusammengenäht. Mittlerweile sind seit der OP 3 Wochen vergangen. Es geht aber schon sehr langsam voran, hatte mir diese Sache schon etwas anders vorgestellt. Im Moment mache ich nur passive Bewegungen bis 60Grad, aktiv geht fast gar nichts. Und hab immer noch ziemlich unruhige Nächte, hab auch noch ziemliche Schmerzen in den Schultermuskeln (wohl Verspannungen) und muss immer noch Schmerzmittel nehmen, damit ich einigermassen schlafe. War das bei euch auch so, ist doch irgendwie nicht normal 3 Wochen nach der OP?
Bin wohl noch meilenweit vom Fahrrad fahren oder Joggen entfernt.


----------



## calanques (25. September 2013)

Hallo joelito

Ja, das ist leider normal. Die Steigerungen bis zur Entnahme sind gering. Auch der Schlaf leidet darunter. Aber ab der Entnahme geht es deutlich aufwärts. 
Finde dich damit im Moment einfach ab und tue endlich mal, was die letzte Zeit liegen geblieben ist - Steuererklärung, jemanden anrufen, Fotos sortieren, Buch schreiben, ...  

Fahrradfahren geht erst ab der Entnahme, weil du dazu über 90 Grad anwinkeln musst. Ich saß dann aber drei Tage danach auf dem Rad, noch mit Klammern.


----------



## yann.roux (25. September 2013)

Hallo joelito,

es ist bei auch so ähnlich gewesen. Es ging mir dann viel besser nach den 8.-9. Woche. Ab da habe ich merkliche Fortschritte gemacht. Ich kann jetzt auf dem Stadtrad sitzen aber auf MTB muss ich noch mind. 1 Monat warten und fleißig trainieren.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob mein Schlüsselbein nicht subluxiert ist und da sie nicht mehr richtig sitzt... Es könnte auch sein, dass der Chirurg das übersehen hat 
Gruß


----------



## stunni (25. September 2013)

Habe heute für den 21. Oktober beim Spezialisten einen Termin bekommen. Hatte denen am Telefon mein Problem geschildert. Die meinten auch, ein MRT könnte wahrscheinlich nochmal zum Einsatz kommen, um eine genaue Diagnose zu stellen. Klingt also schonmal sehr beruhigend.

Nochmal zum Verständnis für mich: die eingebauten Sachen beim Tight Rope verbleiben im Körper ? Gibt es Langzeitstudien, was man erwarten kann und was eventuell noch passieren kann ? Klingt noch recht neuartig für mich.


----------



## joelito (25. September 2013)

Hi calanques & Yann
Danke für eure Antworten! Oh Mann, bis die Platte rauskommt geht's aber noch 2 Monate. Wie lange habt ihr noch Schmerzmedikamente genommen? Hab das Gefühl, die Schmerzen der Verspannungen verschwinden nie!
 @yann: wann kam denn Deine Platte raus? Schon nach 8 Wochen nach der OP oder auch erst nach 12? Das wäre immerhin ein wenig ein Lichtblick, wenn ich schon in 1 Monat aufm Stadtrad sitzen könnte!
 @calanques: Steuererklärung etc hab ich schon alles gemacht ; )  Buch schreiben könnt ich noch... ; ))


----------



## calanques (26. September 2013)

Meine kam nach knapp 12 Wochen raus. 6 Wochen wie früher macht man wohl nicht mehr. Ganz ehrlich, auf die zwei Wochen mehr kommt es auch nicht an. In den letzten zwei Wochen hatte ich dann Leichte Schmerzen weil die Platte am Acromium gerieben hat. Je mehr man dann bewegen kann, je mehr rutscht auch die Platte hin und her.Schmerzmittel habe ich seit dem Tag nach der ersten OP nicht mehr genommen. Hat nichts gebracht. Weder das Druckgefühl in der Schulter, noch die spitzen Schmerzen beim bewegen haben die verhindert.


Das Sprichwort "die Zeit heilt alle Wunden" passt bei uns bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (26. September 2013)

Hi,
Ich wurde mit Tight rope operiert (keine Platte). Ich könnte trotzdem wenig machen. Die Schulter war bei mir ziemlich heftig geprellt und mein Körper hat viel Zeit verlangt bis ich wieder die Schulter etwas mehr bewegen könnte.
Es bleibt mir jetzt noch den Knoten am Schlüsselbein. Der nervt, da ich kein Rucksack tragen kann. Ich hoffe, ich kriege ihn im 5. Monaten weg. Mal schauen wie die Schulter sich bis dahin verhält.

An alle "Tight roper": wann wurde bei euch der Knoten entfernt?
Der Chirurg meinte nach einem Jahr aber auch evtl. früher. Ich weiß aber nicht was er mit früher meinte?

Hoffentlich heilt die Zeit unsere Wunden


----------



## stunni (26. September 2013)

Welchen Knoten meinst du ?


----------



## Asrael (27. September 2013)

Mein Knoten bleibt wo er ist. Rucksack tragen macht aber keine Probleme (15 Monate post OP)


----------



## yann.roux (27. September 2013)

Ich meine den Knoten, der direkt unter die Haut an der Schlüsselbein fixiert ist.
Bei mir stich er deutlich hervor und fühlt sich wie eine kleine Murmel an. 
Der Physiotherapeut meinte, dass er erst nach 6 Monate entfernt werden kann, wenn die Schulter sich gut anfühlt...
Man kann auch damit leben, wenn es nicht stört aber bei sieht die Geschichte anders aus :-(


----------



## Asrael (27. September 2013)

Gib deiner Schulter doch einfach zeit zum heilen. Ich hab die ersten 6 Monate gar nicht an Rucksack tragen gedacht.
Normalerweise sollte der Knoten gekapselt werden und irgendwann keine Probleme mehr machen.

Außerdem würd ich mir dann alles entfernen lassen, was willst du mit 2 Kipankern und einer Kordel in der Schulter wenn die nichts mehr verbinden weil der Knoten entfernt wurde?


----------



## herrlehmann (29. September 2013)

Spüre selbst gar keinen Knoten.
Rucksack trage ich seit der 4. Woche eigentlich auch wieder ohne da was zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joelito (30. September 2013)

Weiss jemand wie es eigentlich aussieht betreffend Langzeitfolgen von einer Tossy-3 AC-Gelenksprengung? Hab operiert mit Hakenplatte. Fühlt sich das nach der Genesung wieder so an wie früher (inkl. der gewohnten Bewegungen wie z.B. Schneeball werfen) oder wird da immer etwas "komisch" sein?
Gibt das im Alter dann auch eher Probleme mit Arthrose, Supraspinatussehne etc.?


----------



## calanques (30. September 2013)

Gute Frage!

Nach 9 Monaten könnte ich Schneeball werfen (wenn es Schnee gäbe), ich kann auch wieder Holz hacken und ich kann wieder gut schwimmen (Rücken, Kraul, Brust). Aber es fühlt sich noch "komisch" an. Und die Altersprobleme habe ich leider jetzt schon - Arthrose, entzündete Sehne, eingeklemmter "Superspinat"muskel.
Ab er man gewöhnt sich erstaunlich schnell daran.

Mich würde aber auch interessieren, wie es nach zwei, oder fünf Jahren wäre!


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. September 2013)

Nach 2 Jahren mit tide rope muss ich sagen das es wohl nie wieder wird, wie es vorher war. Schmerzen hin und wieder wenn man die Schulter viel belastet. Bei Aktionen mir viel Krafteinsatz auch schon mal Schmerzen. Kurzum, besser man landet nicht in diesem Forum 
Ich war allerdings auch mit 46 Jahren nicht das "ideale Opfer" für so einen Crash. Vermutlich steckt ein 20 Jahre alter Crashpilot das besser weg.


----------



## Etilefrin (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok, anbei mein Kurzbericht für die Akte:  Jetzt drei Wochen nach Impact aufm DH-Track in Willingen mit  ACG-Sprengung und Tossy3 bei  konservativer Therapie ohne Krankengym., die mir zu langsam wäre. 

Tag 3 nach Unfall: Beginn der Mobilisation der Schulter im Sportstudio mit sehr leichtem Gewicht häufig unter Schmerzen. Eine tägliche Besserung und Wiederherstellung der Beweglichkeit war sofort feststellbar.

Tag 7 nach Unfall: Spezielles Training für Schulter / Brust, basierend auf Ausdauer und Kraft mit Schwerpunkt am Kabelzugturm, Kurzhanteln und Seithebemaschine. Dabei langsames Herantasten an 75%ige Belastungsintensität des ursprünglichen Gewichts.  Ausnahmen: Bankdrücken und Schulterpresse; noch zu wenig Stabilität in der Schulter und zu große Schmerzen bei den Übungen. Bereits an jedem Folgetag nach dem Training trat eine deutlich Besserung der Beweglichkeit, Stabilität und der Schmerzreduktion ein. 

Tag 14 nach Unfall: Trainingsprogramm im Studio wird weitergeführt, wobei Bankdrücken und Schulterpresse hinzugenommen wurden. Langsame Steigerung an 50% des vorherigen Gewichtes. Erst wenn eine 50% Belastung beim Bankdrücken wieder möglich sind, sollte ans Biken gedacht werden. Schmerzen, besonders nachts im Bett, müssen immer weniger werden. Der Folgetag nach jedem Training muß eine deutliche Verbesserung bringen.

3 Wochen nach Unfall: Es wurde nicht eine Schmerztablette oder ähnliches eingesetzt. Ausschließlich einige naturheilkundliche Mittel und einiges zur Beschleunigung gewisser Reparaturmechanismen. Krafttraining wird bei mittlerweile 100%iger Belastungsintensität, außer beim Bankdrücken und Schulterpresse, min. 3x bis 4x / Woche fortgeführt. Ich bin nahezu schmerzfrei, alle Bewegungen sind möglich; Einschränkungen beim Bankdrücken und  Schulterpresse bleiben, werden aber zunehmend besser. Sehr schnelle Bewegungen, wie herunterfallendes Handy ergreifen, bereiten noch leichte Schmerzen.  Sonntag war ich bereits wieder aufm DH-Track in Willingen! 

Voraussetzung für ein solches Vorgehen ist allerdings eine bereits vorhandene gut ausgeprägte Muskulatur im Schulter-/Brustbereich. Auch in meinem Alter geht das noch, ist halt immer eine Frage der Fitness. Bezüglich des Arthrose-Risikos für die Zukunft, muss man halt schauen. Einen Garant gibt es weder bei der einen, noch bei der anderen Methode. Dieser Weg bedeutet jedoch Mobilisationstraining und Krafttraining, das tut dann auch anfangs weh und muß konsequent durchgezogen werden. Andernfalls ist Tightrope der klare Vorzug zu gewähren. Mein Verlauf soll auch nur zeigen, dass Tossy3 eine sehr individuelle Geschichte ist, die multifaktoriell geprägt ist. Was im Einzelfall sinnvoll ist, muss am Fall entschieden werden.  

Anbei mein Röntgenbild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1482048?in=set


Bevor ich`s vergesse, Kinesio-Taping bringt nochmals gefühlte 20% Stabilität inner Schulter durch die Erhöhung des Muskeltonus. Das ist einfach und kann jeder selbst erlernen. Anleitungen gibt es genug im Netz. Bei mir macht es eine Kollegin oder meine Tochter (11 J.). Anbei einen wahllosen Link, so wie ich es auch tape: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1w9se3wSM"]KT Tape: AC Joint Sprain - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## joelito (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi Etilefrin
Da hast Du eine nicht schlecht steile und beeindruckende Genesungskurve vorgelegt! 
Was hast Du denn als "naturheilkundliche Mittel und einiges zur Beschleunigung gewisser Reparaturmechanismen" genommen?
Steht eigentlich Dein Schlüsselbein immer noch wie nach dem Sturz hervor? Bei Tossy3 ist ja das Schlüsselbein sehr instabil und hatte daher auch das Gefühl, dass es dann irgendwie zusammenwachsen würde. Hab mich daher um Spätfolgen zu vermeiden für ne OP entschieden. Wurde allerdings mit Hakenplatte geflickt, wieso denkst Du, dass Tight Rope zu bevorzugen ist?
Wie alt biste denn eigentlich, weil Du von "in meinem Alter" sprichst? ; )


----------



## Etilefrin (2. Oktober 2013)

joelito schrieb:


> Hi Etilefrin
> Da hast Du eine nicht schlecht steile und beeindruckende Genesungskurve vorgelegt!
> Was hast Du denn als "naturheilkundliche Mittel und einiges zur Beschleunigung gewisser Reparaturmechanismen" genommen?
> Steht eigentlich Dein Schlüsselbein immer noch wie nach dem Sturz hervor? Bei Tossy3 ist ja das Schlüsselbein sehr instabil und hatte daher auch das Gefühl, dass es dann irgendwie zusammenwachsen würde. Hab mich daher um Spätfolgen zu vermeiden für ne OP entschieden. Wurde allerdings mit Hakenplatte geflickt, wieso denkst Du, dass Tight Rope zu bevorzugen ist?
> Wie alt biste denn eigentlich, weil Du von "in meinem Alter" sprichst? ; )




Hi joe, da ich selbst ne Praxis habe, muß ich mich immer ein bisschen zurückhalten bei solchen Sachen wegen HWG (Heilmittelwerbegesetz). Ich schildere also nur meine Erfahrungen, ok?

Der Genesungsverlauf muß immer relativ gesehen werden. Hast Du eine hohe Fitness und bei dieser Erkrankung eine gut ausgebildete Schulter-/Brustmuskulatur, dann bist Du meist im Vorteil. Das kannst Du bei den hier häufiger zitierten Profis aussem Eishockey sehen, die nach 4 Wochen wieder spielen müssen. Ich glaube, da gab es sogar eine Studie zu, aber nagel mich da nicht fest. Der durchschnittliche Downhiller hat ja auch eine gewisse Affinität zum Bodenkontakt und kommt damit ganz gut klar.  

Ich hatte von Anfang an kein Klaviertastenphänomen. Bei der Röntgenaufnahme war die Schulter tierisch geschwollen und dadurch recht stabil. Die Luxation wurde vermutlich durch einen gelenknahen Erguss vergrößert. Der Einschlag war ziemlich heftig, mit plattem Vorderrad aussem schnellen, weiten Flug inne unkontrollierbare Landung mit Einschlag in eine Felsnase. Mein Schlüsselbein steht ca. 7 mm heraus. Das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit stabilisieren. Welche Überhöhung bleibt, wird sich zeigen, aber die momentane fällt auch nicht groß auf. Ich hatte bereits im Vorfeld eine gut ausgeprägte Muskulatur, da ich neben dem Biken im Winter gern ins Studio gehe.

Tightrope ist ein gutes neues Verfahren, in der Regel nur ein Eingriff mit guter dauerhafter Fixierung, bei minimal invasivem Eingriff. Bei den älteren Verfahren gab es auch Fälle, bei denen eine erneute Überhöhung auftrat. Dann haste ne recht lange Ausfallzeit und OPs für nothing. Für mich stellte sich die Frage aber nicht, da ich inner Klinik nur einen Teilausschnitt des Röntgenbildes vom Kollegen präsentiert bekam, wobei er eine Scapulahals-Fraktur annahm, was eher unwahrscheinlich war. Die ACG-Sprengung fiel mir dann erst ca. 10 Tage später auf, als ich die CD inne Praxis geschickt bekam. Sehr, sehr krasse Fehldiagnose.

Mein Alter kannste ja im Profil erkennen (48)


----------



## calanques (2. Oktober 2013)

Fehldiagnosen, oder nur Teildiagnosen - sind hier immer wieder zu lesen.
Für so ein teures Gesundheitssystem wie es Deutschland hat einfach unfassbar!
Woran liegt es?
Hat der Arzt zu wenig Zeit? Ist er nicht weitreichend ausgebildet? Ist er uninteressiert?
Ist das System (erst zum Hausarzt und dann falsch weitergeleitet) falsch?

Es benachteiligt auf jeden Falle alle die, die sich nicht im Netz belesen können, die nicht auf den Putz hauen können und ihr Recht auf Behandlung und Gesundheit nicht einfordern.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (3. Oktober 2013)

Freundschaft Genossen!

Ich hab mein Tight Rope jetzt seit fast 14 Monaten und bin mittlerweile belastbarer und beweglicher als vor meinem Unfall. Und das ist nicht nur mein subjetiver Eindruck sondern lässt sich mit Fakten belegen (wie z.B.  durch die Anzahl an Liegestütz und Klimmzügen die ich bewältige sowie durch die Tatsache, dass meine operierte Schulter beweglicher ist als die andere). Natürlich hatte ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch Glück dass ich von einem kompetenten Operateur komplikationslos operiert wurde und der Heilungprozess problemlos verlief, vielleicht begünstigt durch den Umstand, dass ich in einer gute körperlichen Verfassung und noch relativ jung (23 Jahre zum Zeitpunkt des Unfalls) bin. Letzendlich verantwortlich für den günstigen Verlauf ist allerdings mein durch dieses Trauma gesteigertes Bewusstsein dafür, was meinem Körper gut tut. Mit dem Aufbau- und Trainingsprogramm, dass ich zusammen mit einem Physiotherapheuten entworfen habe, trainiere ich meine Schulter seitdem viel effektiver und gesünder da ich mir, und ich glaube das ist am allerwichtigsten, viel Zeit für gründliche Dehnungsübungen nehme, das taugt der Schulter richtig! 

Was die Entfernung des Tight Rope betrifft: Das stand bei mit eigentlich nie zur Diskussion, ich habe auch nicht vor, mich nochmal unters Messer zu legen um dieses fantastische Implantat, das meiner Schulter so gute Dienste geleistet hat, entfernen zu lassen. Zwar spüre ich auch so einen "Knubbel", der ist aber mit der Zeit fast schmerzunempfindlich geworden und stört mich eigentlich garnicht.

Also Kopf hoch an alle Betroffenen! Das wird schon wieder!


----------



## joelito (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke für Deine Ausführungen Etilefril! Bei mir stand das Schlüsselbein eben ziemlich krass hoch, ca. 2cm. Da war fast klar, dass ich dies operieren muss. 
Betreffend Genesung hatte ich mir das allerdings viel schneller vorgestellt, da ich sonst noch einige Sportarten betreibe und daher schon auch sehr fit bin und ne gut ausgebildete Muskulatur hab. Das ist aber wohl der Nachteil bei ner Hakenplatte-OP, dass alles länger geht. Hab vorher auch nichts von der Tight Rope Methode gewusst, kommt halt wohl auf den Chirurg drauf an, welche Technik er macht. Ist zwar ein super Chirurg, aber hätte mich da schon ein bisschen besser informieren sollen. Denke mit TightRope wär die ganze Sache wohl nicht so mühsam und langwierig und wär wohl schon wieder auf den Beinen! 
Er hat mir die Bänder zwischen Schlüsselbein und Coracoid wieder zusammengenäht, daher denke ich, dass bei mir keine erneute Überhöhung auftreten wird. Hoffe ich jedenfalls... ; )
Finde ich auch krass Deine Fehldiagnose! Nach 10 Tagen is halt der Zug ein bisschen abgefahren dass die Bänder wieder zusammenwachsen...


----------



## Etilefrin (4. Oktober 2013)

joelito schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Ausführungen Etilefril! ...
> Er hat mir die Bänder zwischen Schlüsselbein und Coracoid wieder zusammengenäht, daher denke ich, dass bei mir keine erneute Überhöhung auftreten wird. Hoffe ich jedenfalls... ; )



Ich hoffe es für Dich, das ist eben der Vorteil bei der Tightrope, dass eine dauerhafte Stabilisierung da ist und bleibt. Wie das im Leben eben so ist mit geflickten Dingen, kennste ja vom Fahrradschlauch. Gerade wir mit Tossy3 merken ja anfangs, was für enorme Kräfte auf diesen Bereich bei alltäglichen Arbeiten einwirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (7. Oktober 2013)

13 Monate nach dem Crash und um eine Hakenplatte in der Schublade reicher ist alles wieder wie vor dem Sturz. 
Kein Hochstand, keine Bewegungseinschränkung, keine Instabilität.


----------



## yann.roux (7. Oktober 2013)

Etilefrin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es für Dich, das ist eben der Vorteil bei der Tightrope, dass eine dauerhafte Stabilisierung da ist und bleibt.


Naja, ich hoffe, dass bei den Tight Rope bei mir entfernt wird. Der Knopf/Knoten unter der Haut und direkt am Schlüssel nervt total.
Nach 6 Monate kann man das entfernen und ich hoffe, dass es bei mir möglich sein wird.
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## joelito (7. Oktober 2013)

Hey rider24!
So ne Aussage macht doch Mut! ; )
Thanks & Gruss


----------



## stunni (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heute nochmal bei einem Spezialisten vorgeladen, was den Tight Rope Einsatz bei mir betrifft. Da wurde auch gleich noch festgestellt, dass ich nicht Typ Rockwood III habe, sondern sogar Typ IV 
Anfang November werde ich dann vorraussichtlich in der Uniklinik in Leipzig operiert, man setzt 2 Bänder ein und näht zusätzlich etwas Sehne aus dem Oberschenkel ans Schlüsselbein an. Laut meinem Arzt bin ich dann in ca. 5 Monaten wieder der Alte.


----------



## yann.roux (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin jetzt 4 Monate nach dem Unfall und nach der OP (Rockwood III - Tight Rope).
Nach einem schleppenden Anfang, ging es in den letzten Wochen ziemlich zügig.
Ich war bei einer Osteopathin, die mir unglaublich viel geholfen hat und viele Blockade beheben hat. Sie könnte ebenfalls die Bänder tasten und mir bestätigen, dass diese wieder gut zusammengewachsen sind. Ich kann es jedem wirklich empfehlen. Ich habe noch kaum Einschränkungen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch bei Muskelaufbau fleißig sein. 
S1-S2 trail kann ich wieder fahren.
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## stunni (29. Oktober 2013)

Deine Bänder in der Schulter sind alle genäht wurden ? Hmm...bei mir sagte der Arzt, da wird nichts mehr genäht, was kaputt ist ist kaputt. Ich bekomme ein wenig Sehne aus dem Oberschenkel an die Knocken angenäht zur Stabilisierung.


----------



## yann.roux (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Meine Bänder wurden genäht.
Soweit ich es verstanden habe, es macht noch Sinn die Bänder zu nähen, wenn der Unfall noch Frisch ist - ca. 1-2 Wochen. Falls mehrere Wochen oder Monate zwischen Unfall und OP liegen, dann werden Sehne vom Oberschenkel entnommen.
Gruß


----------



## stunni (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja, hast Recht. Deine OP war recht zeitnah nach dem Unfall. Meine kommt 2,5 Monate später.


----------



## RockyIII (3. November 2013)

Hiho an alle Tossys und Rockies...

erstmal: sehr gutes & umfangreiches Forum hier! Das Lesen hilft mir bisher sehr bei der Bewältigung meiner TossyIII/RWIII ACG Sprengung rechts.

Kurz dazu: Verletzung beim Wakeboarden, unsanft auf ein Obstacle geknallt, am 1.9.2013 also nun 8 Wochen her. Konservativ behandelt (Hakenplatte wollte ich nicht und über das Tightrope wurde ich erst informiert, als es zu spät war). Also  3 Wo Gilchrist + Schonung, nun leichte Übungen mit Theraband. Bewegungsumfang fast 100% + Kraft schon gut, fast Schmerzfrei im Alltag (habe nie eine Schmerztablette gebraucht). 

Seit dem Abschwellen der Schulter (ca 3 Wochen nach Unfall) frisst mich aber die deutliche Deformität sehr an!
"Schlüsselbeinhochstand" ist für mich eine unzureichende Beschreibung, fällt natürlich bei jedem individuell aus, aber ich habe mal eine genauere Beschreibung angehängt. Ich kann aus konservativer Sicht nun sagen: Jeder, der sich gegen eine akute Stabilisierung des ACG entscheidet, sollte sich klar darüber sein, dass es eine Entscheidung für den Rest des Lebens ist! Meine Deformität sieht man definitiv durch T-Shirt/Pullover etc.

...ich überlege ernsthaft, meinen doch sehr benignen Heilungsverlauf gegen eine komplexe und komplikationsbehaftete Bandplastik-OP tausche. 

Meine Fragen daher: hier haben doch einige eine OP ihres chronischen TossyIII machen lassen (NimrodX, Stunni etc..) wo seid ihr? Wie geht es Euch nach der OP? Komplikationen?

Nochwas: Ich war kürzlich zur Beratung in der ATOS-Klinik München und eine Info für alle Leidgeplagten vorweg: Der dort Praktizierende Schulterchirug hat fast nie Patienten mit chronischen ACG Sprengungen, die älter als 2 Jahre sind. Soll heißen: Kommt der Körper in der ersten Zeit mit der Instabilität klar, kann man damit in den allermeisten Fällen wunderbar alt werden! 
Er sagte auch: Die Behandlung von chronischen ACG-Lux ist mittlererweile auch Endoskopisch, also minimalinvasiv, möglich und eine Semitendinosus-Plastik hält gut!

Mein weiteres Vorgehen ist nun erstmal die Muskulatur auftrainieren ("Pre-Ha") und mich ggf. im Frühjahr doch operieren zu lassen...

Allen einen guten Heilungsverlauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (3. November 2013)

Servus! 

Ich letztes Jahr mit einer Art Tightrope operiert. Leider hat es den hochstand nicht vollständig beseitigt und mein Schlüsselbein steht ca 5mm hoch.
Jetzt nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren nach der (missglückten) OP kann ich eigentlich ganz gut damit leben. Ab und an spüre ich noch, dass da was aneinander reibt und etwas instabiler ist als rechts, aber im großen und ganzen ist die Schulter wieder voll belastbar.

Ich glaube heute würde ich eine konservative Behandlung bevorzugen. 
Ich hab mir Gesten, das Knie ziemlich heftig verdreht und auch irgend was krachen gehört. Jetzt hab ich natürlich ein wenig das Kreuzband in Verdacht, werde aber auch hier konservativ behandeln (lassen)


----------



## stunni (3. November 2013)

Hey RockyIII,
ich habe meinen Eingriff zum Tight Rope noch vor mir, am 13.11. werde ich operiert. Das ist dann ca. 2,5 Monate nach meinem schweren Unfall. Das Hauptaugenmerk war bei mir auch der hochstehende Schlüsselbeinknochen, dieser sieht optisch nicht so gut aus.
Allerdings habe ich mich auch hier gut belesen und bin der Meinung, mit dem Tight Rope wird es besser als mit einer Hakenplatte. Ich habe zwar zur Zeit keine Schmerzen in der Schulter, kann fast alles tun ( Schlüsselbein ist nach wie vor gebrochen ), aber ich möchte trotzdem behandelt werden. Wie es dann ausgeht -> hinterher bin ich schlauer, denn niemand kann mir sagen, wie es werden wird.


----------



## RockyIII (3. November 2013)

Danke Asrael & Stunni für Eure schnellen Antworten!

 @Asrael: Ja, hab gelesen über Deinen Verlauf mit dem Minarsystem - Tut mir leid, dass es nicht top gehalten hat. Mein Schlüsselbein steht neutral auch nur 1/2 Schaft, also ca 5 mm über, aber unter Belastung bis zu 10 mm (ist eben nicht stabilisiert...). Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich auch noch an die Optik, bevor ich ne OP machen lasse. Ich geb´ dem Ganzen Zeit. Toi Toi Toi für Dein Knie! Irgendwie zerstört man sich doch immer :/

@ Stunni: Ok, dann erstmal alles Gute für Deine OP! Bei Rockwood IV ist es ja ein Muss - aber gut, dass mal jemand sagt, es gehe eben auch um die Optik. Hoffentlich hält der Bandplastik/Rope Kram dann auch bis ans Lebensende (das wär so meine Sorge, dass es nach 10 Jahren dann doch reißt - hat der Doc was dazu gesagt?) Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!

Schönen Abend & bis denne!


----------



## Chemtrail (4. November 2013)

Hi Rocky,

ich kann Asrael zustimmen und die konservative behandlung empfehlen. Irgendwie ist jeder von seiner OP-Methode zuerst immer total überzeugt und am Ende kommt dann die große Ernüchterung wenn der hochstand trotzdem bleibt oder wieder in Erscheinung tritt.

Tut mir übrigens leid für dich Asrael, wir waren ja damals etwa zeitgleich in diesem Thread aktiv.

Ich habe mich von vornherein konservativ Behandeln lassen, nach einigen monaten habe ich auch etwas gezweifelt weil ich wieder starke Schmerzen in der Schulter hatte, aber seit ich 2 mal die Woche zusätzlich Schwimmen gehe ist damit Schluss.

Man muss sich im klaren sein dass man immer die Schulter ein wenig trainieren muss, sonst fällt sie gleich wieder negativ auf. Durch das vermehrte training auch für den oberkörper sehe ich heute aber definitiv fitter, trainierter und besser als als vor dem Tossy. Trotz Schlüsselbeinhochstand. 


Die intelligenteste Reihenfolge ist es doch erstmal konservativ zu Behandeln und wenn das Ergebniss nicht zufriedenstellen wird kann immer noch ein Tight Rope oder ähnliches Rein. Nur Bänder nähen (Die sind nacher eh länger =hochstand) und Hakenplatte geht eben nicht mehr, was sich höchstens bei Jugendlichen lohnen könnte die noch wachsen.


----------



## yann.roux (4. November 2013)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Nur Bänder nähen (Die sind nacher eh länger =hochstand) und Hakenplatte geht eben nicht mehr, was sich höchstens bei Jugendlichen lohnen könnte die noch wachsen.



Hi,
ich hoffe es eben nicht, dass die Bänder nachher eh länger sind! Wie kannst du es so sicher schreiben?
Ich bin jetzt 4 Monate nach der OP und bei mir ist überhaupt kein Hochstand zu sehen (fast im Gegenteil). Bin dann gespannt auf die nächsten Monaten...


----------



## stunni (4. November 2013)

@ RockyIII
Das Tight Rope ist ja noch nicht so lange am Markt, daher gibt es noch keine Langzeitstudien. Ich vermute mal, in ein paar Jahren wird man sogar 3 Bänder einziehen. Ich bekomme jedenfalls nur 2 Stück plus Sehne aus dem Oberschenkel.
Mein Arzt hat jedenfalls keine weiteren Details zu Langzeitstudien gemacht, habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Ich muss mich einfach auf ihn bei der OP verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (4. November 2013)

@yann.roux

Nun ja lleine schon beim durchlesen dieses Forums tauchen doch genügend Leute auf bei denen eine OP kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis gebracht hat und oftmals eben auch ein Hochstand trotz OP. Und es war auch mindestens einer dabei der mit der konservativen Methode unzufrieden war. Ich habe wie ihr alle auch wochenlang recherchiert und es kommen permanent neue Methoden zur Op auf den Markt.

Nur stimmst du mir nicht Grundsätzlich zu dass es die ideale Reihenfolge ist es bei einem Rockwood 3 erstmal konservativ zu behandeln? (sofern der Patient älter als 21 ist und somit ausgewachsen)

Danach kann man immer noch fast jede OP-Methode anwenden.

Eine Sonderstellung haben natürlich Rockwood 5 und 6 die immer eine OP erfordern.

Das ist ja nun keine seltene Verletzung und ich war alleine schon überrascht wie viele in meinem Umfeld auch schon in den Genuss dieser verletzung kamen. Ein Footballspieler ein rennradfahrer und ein Snowboarder aller wurden konservativ behandelt alle haben einen Hochstand alle haben sich dran gewöhnt und sind zufrieden.

Keine OP kann eine wiederherstellung garantieren. Obwohl ich es natürlich jedem wünsche.


----------



## yann.roux (4. November 2013)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Nur stimmst du mir nicht Grundsätzlich zu dass es die ideale Reihenfolge ist es bei einem Rockwood 3 erstmal konservativ zu behandeln? (sofern der Patient älter als 21 ist und somit ausgewachsen)
> 
> Danach kann man immer noch fast jede OP-Methode anwenden.


Wenn die Erfolgschancen einer OP unter 50% liegen, würde ich zustimmen und eine OP wäre mir zu viel Aufwand.
Wenn die Erfolgschancen höher sind, würde ich die Reihenfolge umgekehrt sehen ==> Man kann sich operieren lassen und danach, falls es nicht klappt, sich konservativ behandeln lassen oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?



Chemtrail schrieb:


> Keine OP kann eine wiederherstellung garantieren. Obwohl ich es natürlich jedem wünsche.


Stimme ich voll und ganz zu.

Nur verstehe ich noch nicht wie die Bänder nach der OP länger sein können?
Gruß, Yann


----------



## RockyIII (4. November 2013)

@ Chemtrail: Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort & super, dass Du mit dem konservativen Verlauf zufrieden bist!

Ich stimme allerdings nicht grundsätzlich zu dass es die beste Methode ist, den TossyIII zuerst konservativ zu behandeln und ggf. später zu operieren:

Man hat bei der akuten Verletzung ein kurzes Zeitfenster, in der man das Schlüsselbein mit wenig Zugkraft und einem vergleichsweise kleinen chirurgischen Eingriff (z.B. Hakenplatte oder Tightrope oder PDS Kordel) reponieren kann. Dann fixiert es der biologische Heilungsprozess in der richtigen Position (eben durch Narbengewebe). Belastet man die Schulter übermütig zu schnell, kann der Schlüsselbeinhochstand natürlich wieder auftreten. Stabile Vernarbung dauert halt bis zu einem Jahr. Und wenn man sich nicht auf die korrekte Zuggurtung z.B. des Tightrope verlassen mag, sollte man Belastungsaufnahme mit Zug nach unten mE erstmal vermeiden (was ReHa nicht ausschließt). Besser erst nach 3 Monaten anfangen, leichte Gewichte zu schleppen dann bleibt das Schlüsselbein vermutlich auch fixiert. Bei der Hakenplatte hat man klaro oft nach Materialentfernung einen leichten Repositionsverlust, und z.B. PDS-Kordeln haben nach meiner Recherche auch sehr oft Repositionsverlust (allerdings bei bester biologischer Verträglichkeit).

Nun zur chronischen OP: Muss man chronische ACG Sprengungen operieren, erfordert dies einen hohen chirugischen Aufwand, man braucht erheblich stärkere Zugkräfte, um das Schlüsselbein runter zu gurten, muss Narbengewebe wegmachen und das Schlüsselbein möglicherweise kürzen. Zudem muss der Operierte noch eine Sehne opfern. Danach hat man als Operierter dauerhaft 100 Sachen in den Schultergürtel eingebaut (Schrauben, nicht-resorbierbares Nahtmaterial, ggf. noch Metallstifte, Buttons, Drähte - je nach Methode). Das muss so eine Schulter erstmal verpacken. Daher ist so eine OP mit vielen Komplikationen (Clavikulafraktur, Osteolyse, Wundinfektion, Repositionsverlust) und einem langen Heilungsprozess verbunden. Falls sowas missglückt, wird es schwer, das chirurgisch wieder auszubessern. Dauerschmerz ist nicht selten die Folge. Insofern: nur bei größeren Beschwerden indiziert.

Fazit: Man hat direkt nach der Verletzung bei TossyIII/RockwoodIII nur ganz kurz Zeit, folgende Dinge abzuwägen: Konservativ führt fast immer zu SEHR GUTEN Ergebnissen. Kaum Einschränkung + Schmerzfreiheit. ABER: Schulterblattprobleme und einen gewissen Grad der Behinderung sowie Deformität nimmt man in Kauf. Stichwort: Überkopfarbeiten/Klettersport/Volleyball/Äußere Attraktivität
Akute OP: Überschaubares OP-Risiko. Falls es klappt: EXZELLENTES Ergebnis: KEINE Deformität und oft weniger Probleme bei Überkopfbewegungen und weniger Schulterblattprobleme (klaro: Die Schulter wird nicht wie neu). Vielversprechendste Methode vermutlich: Tightrope.

Chronische OP: unbedingt vermeiden - also nicht grundsätzlich erst konservativ behandeln und die Entscheidung der OP vertagen. Sondern gut abwägen, ob man nicht ein akute OP probieren will. 


Meine Meinung als Nichtmediziner mit leider chronischem Tossy


----------



## Chemtrail (5. November 2013)

@ Rocky Wie du richtig schreibst FALLS es klappt hat man nach der OP ein exzellentes Ergebniss, nur ist das leider nicht immer so, sondern eigentlich eher selten (nach meiner Internet Recherche zuverlässige Quellen konnte ich hier keine finden womit diese Aussage rein subjektiv ist). Der Hochstand kommt sehr häufig wieder, wenn auch meist weniger stark als vor der OP.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob diese Risiken in Relation zum zu erwartenden Ergebniss stehen.

Wir alle wissen dass es individuell auf den Schweregrad der verletzung aber auch auf Hobby und beruf ankommt wie man sich entscheidet. nur habe ich das Gefühl dass bei uns in Deutschland viel zu oft operiert wird. Da der konservative heilungsverlauf fast immer sehr gut verläuft halte ich es nach wie vor für die meisten Patienten angebrachter konservativ behandeln zu lassen da es nur bei einem sehr geringen %-Satz zu Komplikationen kommt. dieser ist bei operationen wesentlich höher.

Also dürfte diese konservative methode unterm Strich für die meisten eher geeignet sein. Nur verdienen die Krankenhäuser dann auch kein Geld (Das tauchte auch noch nie im Rahmen dieser Debatte auf, warum eigentlich?) Ausnahmen sind Rockwood 4,5,6 und sehr junge patienten sowie z.b handwerker die oft über Kopf arbeiten leisten.

Was genau meinst du mit chronischem Tossy? Dauerhafte Schmerzen? Instabilität? bei mir hat es über ein Jahr gedauert bis es deutlich besser wurde und ich habe auch immer mal wieder tage an denen Die Schulter mir negativ auffällt, hast du so etwas immer? hast du schon Schwimmen ausprobiert?


 @yann.roux

Die Länge der Bänder leite ich mir her, da die meisten nach der Op auch mit Hakenbplatte und genähten Bändern später immer noch einen Hochstand haben, wenn auch meist etwas kleiner als vorher. Es ist also eine vermutung von mir, hätte ich wohl besser dazu geschrieben.

Deine zweite Frage habe ich im oberen Teil mit beantwortet.


----------



## RockyIII (9. November 2013)

Hiho 

 @Chemtrail: Danke für deine Tipps bzgl. REHA! Schwimmen ist sicher ne gute Idee. 
Zu meinem Verlauf: Ich bin erst 10 Wochen nach der Verletzung, warte noch bis zur 12.Wo, bevor ich mit Schwimmen anfange. Mache 2x pro Tag Übungen für die Schulterblatt-Stabilität, die Rotatoren und die Deltoiden. Ich habe keine Schmerzen, und vollen Bewegungsumfang  (über Kopf habe ich bisher zwar selten gemacht, da ich vorsichtig bin vor der 12. Woche). Ich habe also wirklich nur das kosmetische Problem (als junger Single-Mann auf Frauensuche, der nun alle normal gebauten Kerle um ihre geraden Schultern beneidet)! 

Die Evidenz zum OP-Risiko ist übrigens folgende: Medizinische Studien berichten von Fehlerraten zwischen 5 und 15% mit der TightRope Technik

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22229608
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21717987
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23721404

Also hat man bei OP eine 80-90% Chance, nachher mit guter Funktion und gerader Schulter rumzulaufen. Ich merke nochmal an für Tossy-Neulinge: Diese Möglichkeit gibt es nur bis 3 Wochen nach Verletzung, überlegt es Euch gut! Danach werden, falls etwas mit der konservativen Methode schief läuft, sehr risikoreiche und aufwändige OPs fällig (und man muss ne Beinsehne opfern, sehr schlecht!). Ich würde viel drum geben, die Chance mit den TightRope nochmal zu haben - jetzt laufe ich für den Rest meines Lebens deformiert rum


----------



## stunni (9. November 2013)

Das mit der Entnahme der Sehne aus dem Oberschenkel ist halb so wild, da bildet sich neues Gewebe und die Narbe sollte man auch nicht mehr sehen. So hat es zumindest ein Freund von mir beschrieben.

Meine OP wurde kurzfristig um 2 Wochen nach hinten verschoben, bin nun erst Ende November dran. So ein Mist, damit fällt nun Langlauf für den Winter so gut wie flach.


----------



## Asrael (10. November 2013)

@RockyIII stress dich mal net so und vergiss nicht, dass deine kaputte Schulter auch einiges an Muskeln abgebaut haben wird.
Sobald du wieder richtig trainieren kannst sieht das alles nur noch halb so wild aus.
Bei mir sieht man mit t-Shirt nichts, zumindest nicht wenn man nicht drauf achtet.

Aus kosmetischen gründen würd ich mir eine tight rope OP mit Bandplastik nicht antun. Schon gar nicht wegen Weibern...


----------



## Chemtrail (11. November 2013)

@Rocky, danke für die links. Also die ersten Wochen war ich auch unsicher ob die entscheidung richtig war alles konservativ zu machen. Das kannst du auch gerne hier in diesem Thread nochmal nachlesen, mir ging es ganz ähnlich und mein Hochstand ist schon ordentlich.

Kann dir auf jeden fall sagen dass du dir wegen den Frauen mal keinen Kopf machen musst. 

Dieser kleine optische Mangel an meinem ansonsten makellosen gestählten Körper der den Begriff "Perfektion" regelrecht definiert hat mich eher für die Frauen erreichbarer gemacht 

Aber mal im ernst Frauen sind nicht annähernd so Oberflächlich wie Männer und sind nun wirklich kein Grund für eine OP.



Bei mir schmerzt nur noch die seelische Grausamkeit der Ärzte die damals in der Uni-Klinik meinten dass ein tossy 3 bei jungen sportlichen Menschen immer operiert wird. Da dachte ich mir direkt "WAAAAAAS, ich bin nicht mehr jung und/oder sportlich??? Was für eine dreiste Aussage.

Mach dir keinen Kopf, jetzt ist die Entscheidung eh gefallen und find dich damit ab, ein knubbel auf der Schulter ist nun wahrlich nichts schlimmes, da gibt es echt wildere Sachen.

Meinen knubbel sieht man übrigens auch durch einen dicken Hoodie oder eine Jacke. na und?


----------



## RockyIII (11. November 2013)

@ Chemtrail und Asrael

Vielen Dank Jungs für Euren Zuspruch - vielleicht ist es genau das, was ich in dieser Phase brauche. Jetzt über den Winter ist der Plan sowieso, erstmal die Schulter wieder aufzutrainieren mit viel Schwimmen & Theraband - hartes Kraftraining ist bei mir wegen chronischer Entzündung in der Lendenwirbelsäule sowieso nicht wirklich drin (mit Breakdance früher mal zerstört), so dass ich es nicht übertreiben kann. Aber mit der fetten Delta-Stützmuskulatur wird es somit leider auch nix. Immerhin bin ich jetzt mit in einer medizinischen Studie konservativ vs. Tighrope, so dass es in einigen Jahren wieder etwas mehr Klarheit für alle zukünftigen Rockwood III  Patienten geben wird. Jo, und dat Thema mit den Frauen: da muss ich wohl jetzt die Charme-Offensive starten (ein "netter" Kerl mehr...) wird schon!

bis denne & Dankö nochmal!


----------



## Paul-Tossy (11. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nachträglich operieren lassen. Da bei mir die konservative Behandlung -ich hatte Rockwood 3-4 mit vertikaler und horizentaler Instabilität. Hierdurch konnte ich selbst 4 Monaten nach dem Unfall nicht mal 30 Minuten leichte Gartenarbeit machen, ohne hinterher Schmerzen in der Schulter zu haben. Ich bin regelmäßig abends früher ins Bett weil meine Schulter schmerzte. Selbst das längere applaudieren (bei Konzerten o. ä.) war eine so starke Erschütterung, dass ich anschließend Schmerzen in der Schulter hatte - Kurzum es war für mich ein schrecklicher Zustand. Die Zeit nach der nachträglichen OP mit Gracillissehne aus dem Bein und Bandplastik war ein sehr langwieriger Weg mit konsequentem Einhalten des Behandlungsplans und in den ersten 6 Wochen mit nahezu keinerlei Belastung für die operierte Schulter -der Schlitten/Gilchrist mußte ich mehr oder weniger Tag und Nacht tragen -. Jetzt 1 1/2 Jahren nach meiner Op kann ich festhalten, dass die OP für mich der richtige Schritt war - ich kann meine Schulter wieder relativ gut belasten kann.

Gruß 

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyIII (11. November 2013)

Hi Paul, 

Vielen Dank für Deine Information! Das hört sich für mich nicht zufrieden an:
was genau heißt den "relativ gut Belasten"? Wieviel Prozent gibst Du der Schulter im Vergleich zur gesunden? Trägst Du z.B. auch mal ne schwere Einkaufstasche mit der reparierten Schulter? Ist Arbeiten überkopf möglich? Schmerzen erträglich? Und sehen die Schultern gleich aus?

bis denne

RockyIII


----------



## stunni (11. November 2013)

Wenn man Klimmzüge und Kletterstange wieder machen kann, dann sollte alles in Ordnung sein. Muss jeder selbst mal probieren, was er sich zutraut. Ich hoffe, dies wird bei mir wieder alles zu 100 %.
Ich werde jedenfalls als Forschungspatient ( Testperson ) gesehen, meine OP wird live mit Kameras übertragen. An dem Tag sind weitere 5 Personen mit unterschiedlichen Schäden dran. Aber nur ich habe Rockwood IV und lasse es mit Tight Rope richten. Vielleicht kann ich hinterher mir mal das Video vom Eingriff anschauen.

Hier der Link zum "Live-OP Tag" in Leipzig: http://www.ek-leipzig.de/medeinr/do...en_und_Schulterkurs_Leipzig_2013_Programm.pdf


----------



## kultig (11. November 2013)

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte zu dem thema tossy3 mal kurz eine frage stellen;
unfall juli 2013, hakenplatte, hakenplatte raus nach 12 wochen, d.h. vor ca. 2 wochen,
ich hatte eigentlich die hoffnung, dass jetzt so langsam wieder mehr geht, ein bißchen ist das auch so, allerdings geht das seitliche anheben so gut wie gar nicht! komme gerade mal auf 45 grad, dann hebt sich die schulter, aber nicht der arm !
muss ich einfach geduld haben, oder sollte ich nochmal ct machen lassen, vielleicht hat die rotatorenmanschette doch mehr abgekriegt ..

danke
gruss

kultig


----------



## Asrael (11. November 2013)

Was sagt deine Physio?


----------



## kultig (12. November 2013)

die haben eine eher defensive einstellung, d.h. lass dir zeit,wird schon, aber auch lass es durch ct abklären, wobei der orthopäde vor einer woche meinte, ct macht noch keinen sinn, weil wasser in der schulter und da sehe man eh nichts, seine meinung: cool bleiben und zeit lassen;


----------



## Paul-Tossy (15. November 2013)

Hallo Rocky III,

"relativ gut" ist im Vergleich zu vorher um Welten besser. Vor der OP hatte ich gefühlt ein Behinderung - ich konnte meiner Bürotätigkeit nachgehen, jedoch bereits die geringste Belastung wie z. B. leichte Gartenarbeit führte zu Schulterschmerzen. Ich bin regelmäßig abends mit Schulterschmerzen ins Bett gegangen. Heute 1 1/2 Jahre nach der nachträglichen OP kann ich ohne Probleme wieder stundenlang im Garten arbeiten. Ich habe auch schon in meiner Freizeit bei einer Baumaßnahme an mehreren Tagen mehrere Stunden Steine und mit Erde gefüllte Eimer geschleppt. Ich kann ohne Probleme mit meiner operierten Seite einen Getränkekasten tragen. Was ich vermeide sind extreme Belastungen/Gewichte mit der operierten Seite zu tragen. Von der Beweglichkeit liege ich bei 95 - 97 %, nur wenn man ganz exakt vergleicht, bemerkt man, dass ich beim Strecken der operierten Seite den Arm nicht ganz so gerade nach oben zeigt wie die nichtoperierte Seite. Die Nachbehandlung bei einer nachträglichen OP ist extrem langwierig und wichtig ist m. E., dass man den Arm in den ersten 6 Wochen nur passiv bewegen läßt und dann nur ganz langsam steigert - der Heilungsprozess dauert insgesamt über ein Jahr. Selbst im letzte halben Jahr habe ich noch eine Verbesserung verspürt.


Gruß

Paul


----------



## Twenty-1 (23. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich reihe mich mal in die illustre Runde hier ein. 
Bei mir war es der klassische Abgang über den Lenker; nachzulesen unter:
http://www.bikebrigade.de/gut-6-monate-bike-pause-fuer-bernhard/

Was mich beim Überfliegen hier aufgefallen ist war, dass viele von Euch erst relativ spät nach dem Unfall operiert wurden. Wie kam das? Bestand keine dringende Notwendigkeit? Ich hatte gegen 12:00 Uhr den Unfall, war gegen 13:00/13:30 im Krankenhaus und um 16:00 Uhr im OP. Und das hat auch nur "so lange" gedauert, weil ich vorher was getrunken hatte; sonst wäre ich sofort dran gekommen.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Belastung aus? Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich erst nach ca. 4 Wochen nach der OP langsam (mit 1 kg) wieder die Schulter belasten soll. Da ich aber 2 Kinder habe komme ich nicht umher jetzt schon (versehendlich) auch mal mit der linken Hand etwas festzuhalten; und dabei verspüre ich keine Schmerzen in der Schulter.

Was mich auch "gewundert" hat, war die Aussage hier, dass die Platte nach ca. 12 Wochen wieder rauskommt. Mir wurden 4-6 Monate gesagt. Dazwischen liegen ja nun nicht grade wenige Wochen. Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen?

Auf eine allgemeine gute Genesung 

Bernhard


----------



## RockyIII (23. November 2013)

@Paul

Vielen Dank für Deinen Zustandsbericht nach OP deines chronischen Tossy3/RW4 - scheint ja dann für Dich erfolgreich verlaufen zu sein! Ich drück´die Daumen, dass die Schulter sich weiterhin bessert und alles mitmacht!

bis denne


----------



## stunni (23. November 2013)

@ Twenty
Ich vermute mal, bei den meisten wird eine falsche Diagnose gestellt, was die Verletzungen betrifft.
Bei mir wurde sofort nach dem Sturz im Krankenhaus gesagt, es handelt sich um einen Schlüsselbeinbruch, der von alleine wieder zusammen wächst. Der Chirurg, bei dem ich nach 4 Wochen zur Kontrolle war, meinte, das wächst nicht von alleine zusammen. Also begab ich mich zu einem Aufklärungsgespräch in ein anderes Krankenhaus. Dort sagte man mir, ich habe Rockwood III und müsste mit Hakenplatte operiert werden. Da ich mich aber noch nach anderen Operationsmethoden umschauen wollte, bin ich nochmal zu einem anderen Schulterspezialisten gegangen. Dieser stellte dann nach nochmaligem Röntgenbild und ordentlichem Abtasten der Schulter fest, dass ich Rockwood IV habe. Als ich mich dann für eine Tight Rope Behandlungsmethode entschloss und einen OP-Termin bekam, sind mittlerweule 2,5 Monate vorbei. Soviel dazu, was genaue Diagnosen betrifft.
Meine OP steht nun am Mittwoch, den 27.11. an.
Im Nachhinein hätte man mit MRT oder Ultraschall sofort erkannt, was bei mir alles kaputt ist. Nur wieso hat das keiner bei mir durchgeführt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (25. November 2013)

Hi Bernhard,

irgendwie kommt mir dein Bericht sehr bekannt vor ;-) 
Mein Unfall und der anschließende Verlauf damals waren sehr ähnlich.
Sonntags bei ner chilligen Bergtour gekonnt übern Lenker gegangen. Erst stimmte nur was mit den Rippen nicht und ich wollte mit den Jungs noch zurück cruisen. Zum Glück hab ich es aber nicht mehr aufs Bike geschafft. Mir wurde schwarz vor Augen und die "Bergrettung" musste ran.
Im Krankenhaus angekommen wurde direkt geröngt mit Diagnose Tossy III und Rippenbruch.
OP mit Hakenplatte folgte am kommenden Tag. 
Der 3 Wochen später anstehende Gardasee-Urlaub auf dem Bike sollte laut Chirurg aber besser einem Badeurlaub weichen. Wie sich dann aber rausstellte war auch nach 4 Wochen kaum an längere Spaziergänge zu denken. Diese Zeit hätte ich mir nicht so heftig vorgestellt und dien kaputte Rippe trug ihren Teil dazu bei.
Angeblich sollte nach 6-8 Wochen die Metallentfernung stattfinden. Orthopäde und Physio tendierten aber die Platte lieber länger drin zu lassen wenn sie keine Probs macht.
Nach 8 Wochen und 12 Einheiten Physio wurde es dann allmählich im Alltag wieder ganz passabel. 
Nach 12 Wochen wollte ich die Platte dann doch langsam raus haben. Allerdings kam dann noch ne Grippe dazwischen.
Letztendlich kam sie dann nach 16 Wochen raus. Die Entfernung konnte man aber kaum als richtige OP bezeichnen. Um 11 Uhr lag ich wieder zu Hause auf dem Sofa.
Nach 10 Tagen kamen die Fäden raus und es ging wieder los mit 6 Einheiten Physio und parallelem funktionellem Aufbautraining.
Alle 6 Wochen ein neuer Plan und deutliche Erfolge machten endlich wieder Mut und Spaß am Sport.

3 Monate später fuhr ich wieder die gewohnten Trails und weitere 3 Monate später war alles soweit wieder hergestellt.
Mittlerweile ist Platte ein Jahr draussen und die Schulter ist voll ok. Keine Probleme beim Sport, keine Probleme im Alltag. Beim Holzmachen ist sie etwas schneller ermüdet als die gesunde Seite, aber das wird auch wieder.
Hin und wieder gönne ich mir ne Massage oder osteopathische Stunde. Gehe sogar zur Logopädie da der Doc vermutete das bei dem Unfall Strukturen beschädigt wurden die mit der Kehlkopffunktion zusammenhängen. 

Also Kopf hoch  ...  die nächste Bikesaison kommt schneller als man denkt ^^


----------



## Twenty-1 (26. November 2013)

@rider24: vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht. Das macht ja wirklich Mut 
Als ich gestern bei meinem niedergelassenen Chirurg war war ich ein wenig verdutzt, dass er die Platte rausnehmen wolle und ich dafür nicht ins KH müsse. Naja... soll mir Recht sein. So ist die Chance größer, dass ich das Teil behalten und mir an die Wand hängen kann 
Und... ich habe jetzt mehr Zeit für Familie und Team und muss nicht bei dem kalten Wetter biken gehen


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. November 2013)

was mich im Übrigen auch noch sehr intressiert: Wie war/ist das bei Euch was die Sicherheit auf dem Bike angeht? Hattet ihr sofort wieder einen freien Kopf und konntet so fahren wie vorher oder war da noch unterschwellig ein wenig Angst vor einem erneuten Sturz zu spühren?


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. November 2013)

Hatte etwa 2 Monate nach einem Sturz (Tossy 1) einen weiteren Ausrutscher.
Als ich wieder komplett schmerzfrei war, habe ich es erstmal langsam angehen lassen. Mittlerweile kann ich wieder genauo schnell fahren, wie vor dem Sturz. Wenn mir beim Fahren der Gedanke kommt: "du fährst dir gerade einen Sch**** zusammen", dann breche ich auch meistens ab. Bevor ich noch irgendwelche dummen Sachen mache.
Angst habe ich eigentlich nicht. Wenn ich auf einem meiner Hometrails "voll im Flow" bin, schalte ich komplett ab und genieße die Fahrt.


----------



## Freirider (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
jetzt möchte ich hier auch noch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr Anfang Oktober bei einem Abflug auf dem Hometrail ein Tossy 3 zugezogen. Da mir sofort so ein komischer Knubbel in der linken Schulter hoch stand, hieß es mal ab ins Krankenhaus.

Im Krankenhaus war auf dem Röntgenbild ein deutlicher Abstand der Knochen sichtbar und die Ärzte haben mir in diesem Fall zu einer Op geraten. Ich habe mir in einer Sportklinik bei einem Schulterspezialisten dann noch eine zweite Meinung eingeholt. Die Diagnose war dieselbe. Er riet mir auch zu einer OP. Da die Schulter vor fünf Jahren wegen einer Schulterluxation schon einmal operiert war, hatte ich zuerst  bedenken. In den 4 Tagen bis zum OP-Termin hatte ich kaum Schmerzen aber der lose Knochen hat bei Bewegungen über Schulterhöhe so gestört dass ich mich auf jeden Fall operieren lassen wollte.

Die Fixierung wurde bei mir mit zwei Kordelschlaufen und einem Kirschnerdraht gemacht.

Der Draht wurde nach 6 Wochen Ambulant entfernt.
Die Kordeln stören nicht und bleiben drin.

Vor der Entfernung des Kirschnerdrahts hatte ich ständig Schmerzen und war in der Bewegung stark eingeschränkt.  Ich habe auch den Gilchrist die vollen 6 Wochen Tag und Nacht tragen müssen, da sich der 2,8 mm dicke und 13 cm lange Draht hätte verbiegen können. Die Bewegung des Arms war bis maximal 60 Grad erlaubt. An körperliche Arbeiten oder Sportliche Aktivitäten war nicht zu denken. Die letzten zwei Wochen vor der Entfernung konnte ich zumindest halbtags meiner Bürotätigkeit nachgehen. Länger war Schmerzbedingt nicht möglich.

Heute 10 Tage nach der Ambulanten Entfernung des Drahtes werden die Fäden gezoge, war nur ein Stich.

Aber die Fortschritte nach der Drahtentfernung sind Enorm!!  Vor drei Tagen war ich das erste Mal wieder 60 Min. joggen, und das schmerzfrei. Der Arm ist wieder in vollem Umfang schmerzfrei beweglich. 

Jetzt muss ich aber aufpassen, dass ich den Arm nicht zu sehr belaste. Ich darf erst in 5 Wochen wieder langsam mit Krafttraining beginnen. Laut Physio. soll ich noch bis März auf Snowboarden, Mountainbiken usw. verzichten. Dann werde ich mich wohl ab Januar beim Indoorcycling austoben müssen!


----------



## stunni (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin von meiner Operation zurück, habe mir *Tossy III - ACG-Rockwood V* mit Tight Rope wiederherstellen lassen. Einen Bereicht dazu verfasse ich in den nächsten Tagen, zur Zeit bin ich beweglich ziemlich eingeschränkt und habe andere Dinge im Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeste (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo an alle geschädigten und geheilten,
zunächst wünsche ich allen eine gute Besserung!

Ich gehöre nun auch dazu. Am Sonntag beim Fußball verletzt, direkt in die Ambulanz mit der Feststellung *Tossy 3 / Rockwood 3*. 
Morgen Früh bin ich dann auch schon im Krankenhaus zur OP-Vorbereitung.
Es wird eine Hakenplatte gestzt.
Bilder folgen....


----------



## stunni (3. Dezember 2013)

Mein Beileid 
Hast du das mit der Hakenplatte gewollt und bist du sicher, dass es nur Rockwood III ist ? Das wurde bei mir im Krankenhaus auch erst diagnostiziert und man hat mich nicht operiert. Nach ein paar Wochen zur Nachkontrolle meinte dann ein anderer Arzt, das wächst nicht konventionell zusammen, sondern müsste operiert werden. Nach einigem hin und her und verlorenen Tagen dann plötzlich Klassifizierung nach Rockwood IV und zuletzt Rockwood V, wohlgemerkt ohne MRT -> nur mit Röntgen......


----------



## Bikeste (3. Dezember 2013)

stunni schrieb:


> ...



Hi stunni,
laut Arzt ist es Rockwood 3. Ob da nun alle Bänder ab sind kann  ich nicht sagen, aber anhand des Spaltes muss es wohl so sein.  Da hacke  ich morgen vor der OP noch nach. Auch der Klaviertasten effekt ist stark zu sehen. 
Es wurden zwei Verfahren genannt, Draht in 8 Form und die Hakenplatte. Der Arzt favorisiert die Hakenplatte.


Tut mir leid, dass es bei dir so verlaufen ist. Wurdest du schon operiert? Wenn ja mit welcher Methode und bist du damit zufrieden?
Edit: Kommst ja frisch aus dem OP, Gute Besserung. Habe das gerade überlesen.

Alles  gut und schoen mit der konventionellen Methode, was wenns schief geht  und nach anfänglicher Fehbehandlung dann doch noch operiert wird? 
Da bin ich froh dass der Arzt, in meinem Fall, direkt zur OP rät.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## stunni (3. Dezember 2013)

Na dann alles Gute und berichte mal, wie es ausging und wie deine Gefühlslage nach der OP ist.
Wenn der Klaviertasteneffekt da ist, dann ist es mindestens Rockwood III, wenn nicht sogar die IV. Wird bei dir noch zusätzlich Sehne aus dem Bein entnommen und oben mit eingebaut ? Obwohl, du bist ja frisch gestürzt, da nehme ich an, dass man deine Sehnen da oben halbwegs wieder zusammen näht


----------



## Bikeste (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
gestern kam ich aus dem Krankenhaus. Soweit ist der Verlauf OK. Möchte nicht in die Details gehen.
-Schmerzen stehen an,
-mache täglich drei bis viermal kleinere Übungen nach dem Motto "Wer rastet, der rostet!",
-Entfernung der Wundnähte nach dem 12. post OP Tag.

Wie war den die Meinung eurer Chefs bezüglich der Verletzung?
 @stunni: Die Bänder wurden genäht.

Gute Besserung


----------



## stunni (8. Dezember 2013)

Schön zu hören, dass alles soweit erstmal bei dir gut gegangen ist.

Zu meinem Ablauf:
Tossy III / Rockwood V

26.11. ins Krankenhaus, dort der übliche Medizincheck sowie Narkose- und Arztgespräch, im Krankenhaus geblieben
27.11. gegen 15 Uhr beginnt der OP-Vorbereitung, mehr weis ich nicht mehr, denn das ging mit der Narkose sehr fix
- habe einen Schmerzkatheter in den Hals bekommen, hat hinterher sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, weil er ständig mit einer Pumpe verbunden war, wo mir permanent Schmerzmittel in die Schulter geflöst wurde
- gegen 20:15 Uhr wieder im Zimmer gewesen und noch halb benommen die Schmerzen nicht all zu wahr genommen
28.11. die Schmerzen in Schulter und Bein ( Sehne entnommen ) waren an diesem Tag sehr stark und ich bekam ständig Schmerzmittel über den Halskatheter sowie einen Katheter im Handgelenk
- selbst das regungslose Herumliegen im Bett hat mächtige Scherzen verursacht
ab 29.11. Schmerzen haben in der Schulter über Nacht stark abgenommen, bekam da nur noch sehr wenig Schmerzmittel in geringer Dosierung; Beinschmerzen waren noch stärker vorhanden
- ab diesem Tag habe ich nur Schmerzen im Arm / Schulterbereich, wenn ich starke Bewegungen mache ( was sowieso sehr stark eingeschränkt ist, weil ich einen Schultergurt trage, wo mein Arm fixiert ist; diekt am Körper ohne Unterlage / Abstandshalter )
2.12. Entlassung aus Krankenhaus
ab 9.12. beginnt bei mir im Ort die Physiotherapie, vorher nur an 2 Tagen leichte Einheiten im Krankenhaus
6 Wochen trage ich jetzt den Gurt, dann darf ich aktive Bewegungen durchführen


----------



## stunni (9. Januar 2014)

Statusbericht von mir:
Seit 6 Wochen trage ich nun den Armverband, nächste Woche kommt er ab. Die Muskeln sind total fest, Bewegung kaum möglich. Die Physiotherapie macht da aber gute Fortschritte. Bewegungen des Arms nach oben sind noch nicht möglich. Die Schulter fühlt sich nach dem Einbau des Tight Rope kräftiger an, ich habe aber nur wenig Gefühl dort. Wird aber sicherlich noch besser werden.
Leider kann man bei diesen traumhaften Temperaturen nicht aufs Bike steigen, das fehlt mir....


----------



## schnuller68 (9. Januar 2014)

Na dann mal alles gute und das wird wieder ... bei Tight Rope lange aufpassen die Drähte halten zwar aber animieren zu früh zu belasten...
Ich selber habe beides schon hinter mir Tight Rope und Hakenplatte beides an der rechten Schulter innerhalb von einem Jahr.
Erst Tight Rope da habe ich es nach 5 Monaten geschafft die Drähte durch den Knochen wieder raus zu reißen und die Bänder und Muskeln sind auch gerissen. Dann Bänder aus dem Knie raus und in die Schulter implantiert, Hakenplatte rein und Knochensplitter entfernt. OP hat 4 Stunden gedauert und die Hakenplatte war bis zur Entfernung nach 6 Monaten eine scheiß schmerzhafte angelegenheit.
Also lieber langsam angehen......


----------



## yann.roux (9. Januar 2014)

Nach 6 Monaten (Tight Rope) ist die Schulter schätzungsweise bei 85%. Die Bewegung ist ganz OK aber es fehlt mir einfach noch Kraft und die Schulter könnte geschmeidiger sein. Insgesamt bin ich trotzdem zufrieden. In 3 Wochen kommt den kleinen Knoten von den Draht raus (nervt beim Rucksack tragen).
Letztes Wochenende bin ich wieder S3-S4 Stellen gefahren. Es geht langsam vorwärts! Ich kann kein Hochstand feststellen und den Schlüsselbein sitzt fest ;-)
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## Paul-Tossy (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo Schnuller 68, 

wie sind jetzt Deine Rad-Aktivitäten und wie hat sich Deine Schulter nach der nachträglichen OP (Sehneneinpflanzung vom Bein) entwickelt?

Gruß

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (9. Januar 2014)

Danke der Infos, dann sollte ich wirklich noch ein wenig locker machen.
Bei mir wurde ja auch eine Sehne aus dem Bein entnommen und anstelle der Schulterbänder eingesetzt. Aber das man das Tight Rope aus dem Knochen reißen kann, ist mir ein Rätsel. Da müssten ja recht heftige Kräfte eingewirkt haben bei deinen Bewegungen.


----------



## schnuller68 (9. Januar 2014)

@Paul  Also meine Radaktivitäten sind sehr zurück gegangen denn ich hab mir die Schulter beim biken kaputt gemacht .... bin doch etwas vorsichtiger geworden. Meine Schulter selber ist ok , hab 1 Jahr nach Metallentfernung gebraucht im Fitnesstudio um wieder volle bewegungsfreiheit zu haben. War harte und schmerzhafte Arbeit. Prognose der Ärzte war Einschränkung in Bewegung und dauerhafte Probleme da 2 mal innerhalb von kurzer Zeit stark verletzt. Inzwischen habe ich keine Einschränkung und volle Leistung  dennoch vorsichtig.


----------



## Bikeste (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich freue mich das euch es den Umständen entsprechend besser geht!

Zwischenbericht:


04.12.13: OP mit Hakenplatte,
17.12.13: Entfernung der Wundnähte, Bewegungen sind da, aber noch sehr eingeschränkt und Dauerschmerz 5/10,
20.12.13: Beim auspacken der Einkaufstasche ist mir was aus der rechten Hand gefallen. Aus Reflex mit der linken Hand nach gegriffen.... Schmerzen (hoch Zehn). Sofort ins Krankenhaus röntgen, aber alles OK. Schmerzen 5/10
22.12.13: Kann eine Kaffeetasse zum Mund führen und trinken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Schwellung und die Schmerzen lassen allmählich nach. Schmerzen 4/10
24.12.13: Pünktlich zu den Fress- und Feiertagen kann ich wieder mit Messer und Gabel essen. Yeah!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schmerzen 4/10
01.01.14: Katerstimmung, alles steif... Aber zwischenzeitlich kann ich den Arm gut bewegen.  Schmerzen 3/10
02.01:14: 1. Physiotherapie, die hübsche Therapeutin meint das ich gut im Heilverlauf liege und meint, das die Platte bald raus muss, da diese mich schon einschränkt. Zusätzlich habe ich eine kurze Massage bekommen. Danach ging es mir so gut, fasst schon Schmerzfrei!
06.01.14: Erster Arbeitstag. Eine Stunde Autofahren am Stück tut schon etwas weh... Schmerzen 2/10

Bei weiteren KG Terminen wird erneut bestätigt das mich die Platte einschränkt. Daraufhin habe ich am Montag einen Termin beim Orthopäden. Der soll seine Empfehlung und OK geben, damit die Platte rauskommen kann.


Als Motivation für alle:
Ich habe ständig geübt. Dabei habe ich darauf geachtet bis zur Schmerzgrenze zu belasten, dann ein Stück zurück und zu halten.
-Vor dem aufstehen im Bett den Arm versucht zu heben,
-Schulter in Richtung Wirbelsäule zu ziehen,
-Hausarbeit,
-Aufrecht sitzen + Schulter hochziehen,
Am besten habe ich die Fortschritte beim Haarwaschen bemerkt. Anfangs nur mit der rechten Hand. Dann in der hocke zusammen mit der linken Hand (Kopf kreisend). Danach im stehen (Kopf kreisend) und nun ganz Normal.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Asrael (12. Januar 2014)

Ich würde deinen Bändern etwas mehr zeit geben. Bei der Hakenplatte ist es wohl so, dass je länger sie drin bleibt der wahrscheinliche Erfolg der Behandlung am größten ist.
Ich meine irgendwas von 6-8 Wochen als optimal in Erinnerung zu haben.


----------



## schnuller68 (12. Januar 2014)

also meine Hakenplatte war 6 Monate drin.....


----------



## rider24 (12. Januar 2014)

meine war 16 wochen drin. empfehlung vom orthopäden war so lang wie es erträglich ist drin lassen. bis zu 6 monaten soll kein problem sein. aber nach 4 monaten wollte ich sie dann doch raus haben.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeste (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
da geb ich euch recht. Je länger desto besser wird es sein. Der Arzt meinte auch mindestens 3 Monate.
Meine Hakenplatte ist nun bald schon 6 Wochen drin. Da die Schmerzen weniger und der Bewegungsradius besser wird, sollten weitere 6 Wochen kein Problem darstellen. Sofern es mit KG betreut wird!


----------



## M_vdK (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal kurz meine Geschichte schildern und hören was Ihr davon haltet.

Mein Unfall ist noch nicht solange her, am 30.12.13 bin ich beim Fussball auf die linke Schulter gefallen. Nachdem ich ein Hochstand auf meiner Schulter festgestellt habe bin ich am gleichen Tag noch zur Notaufnahme ins KH. Dort wurde ich geröntgt, wobei ich auch diese Gewichte halten musste. Daraufhin meinte der Arzt das ich eine Schultereckgelenksprengung habe und zwar mit dem Grad Tossy 3. Er empfahl mir eine OP und ich sollte mir gleich ein OP Termin geben lassen. Da das ganze in Hamburg passiert ist und ich von weiter weg komme entschied ich mich erstmal mich bei mir vor Ort nochmal untersuchen zu lassen.
3 Tage später dann war ich bei einem Schulterspezialisten in Münster und er meinte nach wiederholten Röntgen das er überhaupt kein Tossy festellen kann und der Hochstand war auch schon fast verschwunden. Er schickte mich aber zur Sicherheit nochmal ins MRT.
Dort wurde dann festgestellt das alle Bänder noch vorhanden waren und ich Tossy 1 habe.
Jetzt sollte ich noch 2 Wochen den Rucksackverband tragen den ich schon seit dem Unfall habe und mein Arm 4-6Wochen nicht über 90 Grad bewegen.
Soweit so gut, jetzt stelle ich aber seit 2 Tagen fest, dass der Hochstand an meiner Schulter wieder da ist und zwar noch schlimmer als nach dem Unfall wie ich meine. Jetzt bin ich definitiv mit meinem Latein am Ende und weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich machen soll...


----------



## stunni (15. Januar 2014)

Ist erstaunlich, dass der 2. Arzt dich gleich zum MRT geschickt hat. Die machen da ja wegen Kostengründen immer drum herum....
Der erste Arzt ist meiner Meinung nach nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, die Bezeichnung Tossy 3 wird ja nicht mehr verwendet, dafür gibt es ja Rockwood I - VI anstatt Tossy 1 - 3.
Ich würde jetzt nochmal zum letzten Arzt gehen und ihm das nochmal schildern. Dass er beim ersten Mal nur Tossy 1 diagnostiziert hat, ist schon unglaublich. Ich würde aber nochmal einen anderen Spezialisten fragen und mich dort vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (15. Januar 2014)

kann man eigentlich einen Hochstand (Tossy 3/rockwood III) feststellen ohne, dass die Bänder gerissen sind?


----------



## stunni (15. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn die Bänder verhindern dies ja. Die müssten gerissen sein, dass sich der Knochen aufstellt.


----------



## Asrael (16. Januar 2014)

Bei einer Bänder Dehnung kann es auch zu einer Instabilität kommen. Ist dann wie ein ausgeleiertes Gummiband


----------



## martinmarty (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich lese hier schon seit Anfang 2013 mit. Damals habe ich mir beim Skifahren Rockwood 5 hinzugezogen. Drei Tage später wurde mir von einem Schulterspezialisten ein Tightrope eingesetzt. Der Hochstand war für die nächsten Monate weg und die Schulter sah gut aus. Das nahm die Klinik zum Anlass, sich selbst auf die Schulter zu klopfen und hat mir eine Briefkopie mit 3 Unterschriften u.a. von Ärzten, die ich noch nicht mal gesehen hatte, geschickt, wo stand, welches perfekte Resultat sie doch erreicht hatten sowie ein paar Details, die gar nicht stimmten. 

Ein halbes Jahr nach der OP hatte ich immer mehr ein komisches Gefühl in der Schulter und der Hochstand schien sich wieder zu entwickeln. Mein Orthopäde schickte mich zur Kernspin, wo eine Entzündung entdeckt wurde und noch zu einem Kollegen, der insgesamt viel erfahrener ist und auch operiert. Dieser Kollege hat mit Hilfe von neuen Röntgenbildern festgestellt, dass sowohl ein vertikaler Hochstand entstanden ist als auch sich eine horizontale Fehlstellung ergeben hat. Zwei Wochen später wurde ich von ihm neu operiert, wobei er feststellte, dass das Tightrope gerissen war und setzte mir (anstatt Sehne) Tapes ein. Nebenbei erfuhr ich im Laufe der nächsten Wochen, dass auf einer Ärztekonferenz festgestellt wurde, dass es infolge von 70% der Tightrope-OPs zu Komplikationen kommt. 

Nun scheint sich gute 5 Monate nach der zweiten OP auf den ersten Blick alles gut zu entwickeln. So ganz zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht, und hätte dazu gerne eueren Rat bzw. euere Erfahrungen. Da ich ja Rockwood 5 hatte, sind die Bäder nicht nur horizontal durchgerissen, sondern auch die Verbindung zum Oberarmknochen. Nun ist es so, wenn ich die Schulter bzw. den Arm nach vorne bewege, bleibt das Schlüsselbein zurück (da es nur unten befestigt ist). Dann steht es zwangsläufig sozusagen nach hinten heraus. Wie geht ihr damit um bzw. wie schlimm ist das und kann man da etwas machen?


----------



## yann.roux (2. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch eine horizontale Fehltstellung. Der Chirurg meinte, dass solang ich keine Bewegungen Einschränkungen oder Schmerzen habe, würde er nicht unternehmen. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden. Da die Schulter ein einkompliziertes Gelenk ist, ist es wahrscheinlich schwierig es wieder wie neu zurück zu erstellen.
Wie ist es bei dir? Wenn Schmerzen und Einschränkungen da sind, würde ich zurück zum Orthopäden.
Was mir sehr geholfen hat, war einen Besuch bei einer sehr gute Ostepath. Die hat wirklich maßgeblich an der Genesung gewirkt.
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## shaneee (2. Februar 2014)

Guten morgen miteinander,

Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie froh ich bin endlich ein Forum gefunden zu haben, indem "mein" Thema aktiv und breit diskutiert wird.

Hab mir am 21.01. ne ac-Sprengung RW IV zugezogen und hatte letzten Mittwoch dann meine OP (2x tight rope, arthroskopisch).
Hierzu ist zu sagen, dass der Chefarzt (Unfallchirurg) in der Klinik in der ich zuerst war davon abgeraten hat weil er von einer Tossy II ausgegangen ist (aufgrund einer gewissen Muskulatur durch kraftsport ist das Schlüsselbein nicht allzu weit hochgewandert) was ihn wohl dazu bewegt hat nichtmal das für eine genaue diagnose extrem wichtige mrt anzuordnen. 

Nun ja, nach ein wenig Eigenrecherche und dem unbedingten Willen, nach dem Heilungsprozess in etwa wieder der alte zu sein um den sportlichen Aktivitäten auch weiter nachgehen zu können, entschied ich mich dann für den Gang zum Schulterspezialisten. Dieser konnte nach ein wenig Tasten und fühlen dann auch schon sagen, dass es sich min um ne Tossy III handeln musste was das MRT auch bestätigte. Das Ganze schon mehr als ne Woche her also so schnell wie möglich OP, Termin dann direkt für den nächsten Tag angesetzt. 

Am nächsten Tag ins KH, Voruntersuchung, Narkose, OP, extreme Schmerzen beim Aufwachen weil die Zusatznarkose für den Arm (auch Block genannt) nicht richtig gesetzt wurde aber was solls. Erste Nacht unter Morphium kaum gepennt und durchweg Übelkeit aber naja. Am nächsten Tag dann zt fast keine Schmerzen mehr und auch schon ausm Bett raus etc, Abends dann aber wieder Schmerzen und kaum gepennt. Am nächsten Tag ausm KH raus, Nachuntersuchung beim Spezialisten, alles soweit gut. 

Nun aber zu meiner Frage, wie sah das bei euch mit den Schmerzen in der Woche nach der OP aus. Mein Arzt hat mir dazu kaum was gesagt bzw kam es so rüber als wär ich nach der OP quasi topfit und auch im Internet findet man oft nur Berichte von Leuten, die entweder die Schmerzen nach ein wenig vergangener Zeit anscheinend vergessen haben oder einfach viel mehr Glück hatten als ich. Auf jeden Fall hab ich dazu bislang keinerlei Schilderungen lesen können. Meine OP ist mittlerweile 4 Tage her und heute Nacht war bislang die schlimmste seit der OP. Tagsüber ist es zt erträglich bzw manchmal auch komplett weg aber vorallem Abends ist es zt extrem schmerzhaft. Da wird dann selbst der Gang zur Toilette zur Hölle und selbst das still liegen schmerzt. Hat da jemand vllt ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn ja, wielang hat es gedaurt, bis ihr einigermaßen schmerzfrei ward (ohne Anstregung des Arm's). 

Danke schonmal,

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinmarty (2. Februar 2014)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine horizontale Fehltstellung. Der Chirurg meinte, dass solang ich keine Bewegungen Einschränkungen oder Schmerzen habe, würde er nicht unternehmen. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden. Da die Schulter ein einkompliziertes Gelenk ist, ist es wahrscheinlich schwierig es wieder wie neu zurück zu erstellen.
> Wie ist es bei dir? Wenn Schmerzen und Einschränkungen da sind, würde ich zurück zum Orthopäden.
> Was mir sehr geholfen hat, war einen Besuch bei einer sehr gute Ostepath. Die hat wirklich maßgeblich an der Genesung gewirkt.
> Gruß,
> Yann


Also jetzt habe ich wohl keine Fehlstellung mehr. Zusätzlich ist mir die Spitze des Schlüsselbeins abgesägt worden. Direkte Beschwerden habe ich nicht. Allerdings fühlt es sich schon seltsam an, wenn das Schlüsselbein nicht so am Oberarm anschließt wie auf der anderen Seite. Was kann denn ein Osteopath helfen? Die haben immer alle von der Bedeutung der Steigerung der Beweglichkeit gesprochen. Für mich sieht das eher nach dem gegenteiligen Problem aus. Für mich ist da irgendwie eher zu viel Spiel. Irgendwie empfinde ich das als recht unbefriedigend mit dem Gedanken, mich das ganze restliche Leben mit solch einem Resultat abfinden zu müssen.
Grüße, Martin


----------



## yann.roux (2. Februar 2014)

martinmarty schrieb:


> Was kann denn ein Osteopath helfen?Grüße, Martin


Das habe ich mich auch Anfangs gefragt!!!
Ich kann einen Besuch bei einem *guten *Osteopath (*gut* ist wichtig, sonst kannst du es gleich lassen) nur empfehlen. Danach hat sich die Schulter richtig gut gefuellt. Der Osteopath wird deine Probleme nicht nur lokal betrachten und behandeln sondern sich das ganze angucken. Dadurch das viele Musklen und Sehne bei der Schulter eine Rolle spielen, kann der Osteopath schon Vieles verbessern ( und gegen Spannungen byw. fehlende Spannung wirken).
Mehr kann ich auch leider nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur, daß es mir sehr viel geholfen hat.
NB: die TK übernimmt z.B. 60€ pro Termin.
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## Paul-Tossy (3. Februar 2014)

martinmarty schrieb:


> Hallo, ich lese hier schon seit Anfang 2013 mit. Damals habe ich mir beim Skifahren Rockwood 5 hinzugezogen. Drei Tage später wurde mir von einem Schulterspezialisten ein Tightrope eingesetzt. Der Hochstand war für die nächsten Monate weg und die Schulter sah gut aus. Das nahm die Klinik zum Anlass, sich selbst auf die Schulter zu klopfen und hat mir eine Briefkopie mit 3 Unterschriften u.a. von Ärzten, die ich noch nicht mal gesehen hatte, geschickt, wo stand, welches perfekte Resultat sie doch erreicht hatten sowie ein paar Details, die gar nicht stimmten.
> 
> Ein halbes Jahr nach der OP hatte ich immer mehr ein komisches Gefühl in der Schulter und der Hochstand schien sich wieder zu entwickeln. Mein Orthopäde schickte mich zur Kernspin, wo eine Entzündung entdeckt wurde und noch zu einem Kollegen, der insgesamt viel erfahrener ist und auch operiert. Dieser Kollege hat mit Hilfe von neuen Röntgenbildern festgestellt, dass sowohl ein vertikaler Hochstand entstanden ist als auch sich eine horizontale Fehlstellung ergeben hat. Zwei Wochen später wurde ich von ihm neu operiert, wobei er feststellte, dass das Tightrope gerissen war und setzte mir (anstatt Sehne) Tapes ein. Nebenbei erfuhr ich im Laufe der nächsten Wochen, dass auf einer Ärztekonferenz festgestellt wurde, dass es infolge von 70% der Tightrope-OPs zu Komplikationen kommt.
> 
> Nun scheint sich gute 5 Monate nach der zweiten OP auf den ersten Blick alles gut zu entwickeln. So ganz zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht, und hätte dazu gerne eueren Rat bzw. euere Erfahrungen. Da ich ja Rockwood 5 hatte, sind die Bäder nicht nur horizontal durchgerissen, sondern auch die Verbindung zum Oberarmknochen. Nun ist es so, wenn ich die Schulter bzw. den Arm nach vorne bewege, bleibt das Schlüsselbein zurück (da es nur unten befestigt ist). Dann steht es zwangsläufig sozusagen nach hinten heraus. Wie geht ihr damit um bzw. wie schlimm ist das und kann man da etwas machen?





martinmarty schrieb:


> Hallo, ich lese hier schon seit Anfang 2013 mit. Damals habe ich mir beim Skifahren Rockwood 5 hinzugezogen. Drei Tage später wurde mir von einem Schulterspezialisten ein Tightrope eingesetzt. Der Hochstand war für die nächsten Monate weg und die Schulter sah gut aus. Das nahm die Klinik zum Anlass, sich selbst auf die Schulter zu klopfen und hat mir eine Briefkopie mit 3 Unterschriften u.a. von Ärzten, die ich noch nicht mal gesehen hatte, geschickt, wo stand, welches perfekte Resultat sie doch erreicht hatten sowie ein paar Details, die gar nicht stimmten.
> 
> Ein halbes Jahr nach der OP hatte ich immer mehr ein komisches Gefühl in der Schulter und der Hochstand schien sich wieder zu entwickeln. Mein Orthopäde schickte mich zur Kernspin, wo eine Entzündung entdeckt wurde und noch zu einem Kollegen, der insgesamt viel erfahrener ist und auch operiert. Dieser Kollege hat mit Hilfe von neuen Röntgenbildern festgestellt, dass sowohl ein vertikaler Hochstand entstanden ist als auch sich eine horizontale Fehlstellung ergeben hat. Zwei Wochen später wurde ich von ihm neu operiert, wobei er feststellte, dass das Tightrope gerissen war und setzte mir (anstatt Sehne) Tapes ein. Nebenbei erfuhr ich im Laufe der nächsten Wochen, dass auf einer Ärztekonferenz festgestellt wurde, dass es infolge von 70% der Tightrope-OPs zu Komplikationen kommt.
> 
> Nun scheint sich gute 5 Monate nach der zweiten OP auf den ersten Blick alles gut zu entwickeln. So ganz zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht, und hätte dazu gerne eueren Rat bzw. euere Erfahrungen. Da ich ja Rockwood 5 hatte, sind die Bäder nicht nur horizontal durchgerissen, sondern auch die Verbindung zum Oberarmknochen. Nun ist es so, wenn ich die Schulter bzw. den Arm nach vorne bewege, bleibt das Schlüsselbein zurück (da es nur unten befestigt ist). Dann steht es zwangsläufig sozusagen nach hinten heraus. Wie geht ihr damit um bzw. wie schlimm ist das und kann man da etwas machen?




Hallo,

was bedeutet, dass bei Dir ein "Tape" eingesetzt wurde? Aus welchem Material besteht dieses Teil und welche Funktion soll dieses Tape ersetzen? Ich selbst habe ebenfalls eine nachträglich OP, bei mir wurde meine Gracilissehne aus dem rechten Bein eingesetzt. Diese nachträgliche OP ist jetzt knapp 2 Jahre her und ich bin mt dem Op-Erfolg zufrieden. Das ganze war aber eine sehr langer Genesungsprozess -selbst nach über einem Jahr nach der OP habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Schulter sich noch verbessert hat und ich nunmehr das meiste machen kann, ohne dass ich ein Einschränkung gegenüber meiner gesunden Schulter verspüre. Ich kann heute z. B. ohne Probleme Gartenarbeit verrichten, Sprudelkäste tragen, Tischtennis (ca.1/2 Stunde) spielen. Mountainbike fahren (natürlich vorsichtiger wg. Sturzrisiko), Gymnastik-Treff besuchen und auch im Arm u. Schulterbereich hierbei intensiv strecken ohne, dass ich hinterher Beschwerden habe. Mir persönlich hat auch Schwimmen sehr viel gebracht.

Gruß

Paul


----------



## martinmarty (4. Februar 2014)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch Anfangs gefragt!!!
> Ich kann einen Besuch bei einem *guten *Osteopath (*gut* ist wichtig, sonst kannst du es gleich lassen) nur empfehlen. Danach hat sich die Schulter richtig gut gefuellt. Der Osteopath wird deine Probleme nicht nur lokal betrachten und behandeln sondern sich das ganze angucken. Dadurch das viele Musklen und Sehne bei der Schulter eine Rolle spielen, kann der Osteopath schon Vieles verbessern ( und gegen Spannungen byw. fehlende Spannung wirken).
> Mehr kann ich auch leider nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur, daß es mir sehr viel geholfen hat.
> NB: die TK übernimmt z.B. 60€ pro Termin.
> ...


Danke für die Info!


----------



## martinmarty (4. Februar 2014)

Paul-Tossy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was bedeutet, dass bei Dir ein "Tape" eingesetzt wurde? Aus welchem Material besteht dieses Teil und welche Funktion soll dieses Tape ersetzen? Ich selbst habe ebenfalls eine nachträglich OP, bei mir wurde meine Gracilissehne aus dem rechten Bein eingesetzt. Diese nachträgliche OP ist jetzt knapp 2 Jahre her und ich bin mt dem Op-Erfolg zufrieden. Das ganze war aber eine sehr langer Genesungsprozess -selbst nach über einem Jahr nach der OP habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Schulter sich noch verbessert hat und ich nunmehr das meiste machen kann, ohne dass ich ein Einschränkung gegenüber meiner gesunden Schulter verspüre. Ich kann heute z. B. ohne Probleme Gartenarbeit verrichten, Sprudelkäste tragen, Tischtennis (ca.1/2 Stunde) spielen. Mountainbike fahren (natürlich vorsichtiger wg. Sturzrisiko), Gymnastik-Treff besuchen und auch im Arm u. Schulterbereich hierbei intensiv strecken ohne, dass ich hinterher Beschwerden habe. Mir persönlich hat auch Schwimmen sehr viel gebracht.
> 
> ...


 
An die genaue Bezeichnung des Tapes kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Hatte aber danach gegoogelt und nichts gefunden. Der Chirurg meinte, dass dieses Material bei Hüft-OPs verwendet wurde und noch nach 20 Jahren gut aussah. Die Gracilissehne wäre die Alternative gewesen. Ich wollte aber nicht neben der Schulter mit dem Knie gleich eine weitere Baustelle haben, und der Chirurg sah das ähnlich.

Was mich interessieren würde, besteht nach all der Zeit noch ein komisches Gefühl in der Schulter gegenüber der gesunden Seite? Kann man z.B. Klimmzüge machen. Wie ist das mit der nach wie vor bestehenden Trennung des Schlüsselbeins vom oberarm. Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen?


----------



## Paul-Tossy (4. Februar 2014)

Das "komische Gefühl" in der Schulter hatte ich im ersten halben bis 3/4tel Jahr nach der OP auch noch. Zwar bei weitem nicht so extrem wie vor der nachträglichen OP aber auf jeden Fall ein gewisses Fremdheitsgefühl. Mit zunehmender Zeit hatte ich das Gefühl nur noch bei stärkerer Belastung (z. B 1stündiger Gymnastik). Heute merke ich meine Schulter z. T. wochenlang gar nicht bzw. der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass er mir nicht mehr bewußt ist. Vor Klimmzügen habe ich immer noch einen Respekt u. mache sie deshalb nicht. Nach verschiedenen Berichten kann die "eingebaute" Sehne in der Schulter auch noch nach 2 Jahren reißen. Mein Orthopäde hat zwar nach einem 3/4 tel Jahr gesagt ich könne die Schulter wieder voll belasten - ich habe aber nur sehr langsam gesteigert. Heute trage ich auf der operierten Seite bis 20 kg - mehr mache ich aus Vorsichtsgründen nicht.


----------



## ToN (4. Februar 2014)

könnte http://www.neoligaments.com/products/acromiotape-system.php
sowas gewesen sein


----------



## martinmarty (6. Februar 2014)

Paul-Tossy schrieb:


> Das "komische Gefühl" in der Schulter hatte ich im ersten halben bis 3/4tel Jahr nach der OP auch noch. Zwar bei weitem nicht so extrem wie vor der nachträglichen OP aber auf jeden Fall ein gewisses Fremdheitsgefühl. Mit zunehmender Zeit hatte ich das Gefühl nur noch bei stärkerer Belastung (z. B 1stündiger Gymnastik). Heute merke ich meine Schulter z. T. wochenlang gar nicht bzw. der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass er mir nicht mehr bewußt ist. Vor Klimmzügen habe ich immer noch einen Respekt u. mache sie deshalb nicht. Nach verschiedenen Berichten kann die "eingebaute" Sehne in der Schulter auch noch nach 2 Jahren reißen. Mein Orthopäde hat zwar nach einem 3/4 tel Jahr gesagt ich könne die Schulter wieder voll belasten - ich habe aber nur sehr langsam gesteigert. Heute trage ich auf der operierten Seite bis 20 kg - mehr mache ich aus Vorsichtsgründen nicht.


Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!! Und wie ist das mit dem leichten herausstehen des Schlüsselbeins bei Armbewegungen weit nach vorne? Stört das nicht?


----------



## martinmarty (6. Februar 2014)

ToN schrieb:


> könnte http://www.neoligaments.com/products/acromiotape-system.php
> sowas gewesen sein


Danke für den Link! Hat zwar einen anderen Namen, von der Beschreibung her wäre es aber genau das.


----------



## stunni (8. Februar 2014)

@shaneee 
Mich wundert, dass du bereits nach 2 Tagen aus dem Krankenhaus raus durftest. Ich wurde Mittwochs artroskopisch bearbeitet und durfte erst am Montag darauf raus. Bei mir war es Rockwood V. Die Schmerzen waren am nächsten Tag nach der Narkose sehr stark, wie du bereits geschrieben hattest. Am 2. Tag nach der OP waren sie nur noch zu ungefähr 20 % da und gingen von Tag zu Tag zurück. Hatte einen Schmerzkatheter im Hals, der hat gute Arbeit geleistet. Meine OP ist jetzt ca. 70 Tage her. Leichte Schmerzen beim Bewegen habe ich noch, auch merkt man deutlich, dass man was "in der Schulter" drin hat. Volle Bewegung ist noch nicht möglich, aber das kommt von Tag zu Tag. Bei mir kommt aber noch hinzu, dass ich neben der Schultereckgelenksprengung mir bei meinm Radsturz auch noch den Ellenbogen gebrochen hatte. Daher ist meine rechte Seite sowieso lädiert und lässt keine größeren Kraftanstrengungen zu. Kompliziert ist für mich vorallem der Griff zum Fensterankippen und -schließen, wenn man den Arm dabei verdreht. Mein Physiotherapeut meint, bis Sommer sollte ich soweit wieder einsatzbereit sein....ziemlich lange Leidenszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul-Tossy (8. Februar 2014)

martinmarty schrieb:


> Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!! Und wie ist das mit dem leichten herausstehen des Schlüsselbeins bei Armbewegungen weit nach vorne? Stört das nicht?


Hallo martinmarty,

auf meiner operierten Seite steht das Schlüsselbein minimal etwas weiter nach vorne, aber nicht so, dass dies wirklich stört. Es ist auch so, dass ich am Anfang meine operierte Seite immer akribisch mit der nichtoperierten Seite verglichen habe. Wichtig ist, dass das ganze stabil ist und Du ohne Schmerzen Deine Schulter belasten kannst -- wichtig ist m. E. dass man die Schulterbelastung nur langsam steigert.

Gruß

Paul


----------



## martinmarty (13. Februar 2014)

Paul-Tossy schrieb:


> Hallo martinmarty,
> 
> auf meiner operierten Seite steht das Schlüsselbein minimal etwas weiter nach vorne, aber nicht so, dass dies wirklich stört. Es ist auch so, dass ich am Anfang meine operierte Seite immer akribisch mit der nichtoperierten Seite verglichen habe. Wichtig ist, dass das ganze stabil ist und Du ohne Schmerzen Deine Schulter belasten kannst -- wichtig ist m. E. dass man die Schulterbelastung nur langsam steigert.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deinen Beitrag, Paul. Beruhigt mich etwas.


----------



## fil3x (26. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich bin nun auch in den Club eingetreten.
Hab mir Sonntag bei einer Abfahrt, bei welcher ich mir mein Rad mal von
vorne angucken wollte, eine AC-Gelenksprenung zugezogen Rockwood V.
Am 4.3 soll ich nun minimalinvasiv operiert werden und bekomme 
einen s.g. Dog Bone.
Wie sind eure erfahrungen?
Wann kann ich wieder aufs Bike?

LG


----------



## Bikeste (15. März 2014)

Servus,

da ist das Ding: Wird vielleicht ein Schlüssehalterglückbringerding




Gestern die Metallentfernung. Auf den weiteren verlauf bin ich gespannt...


----------



## stunni (6. April 2014)

fil3x schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich bin nun auch in den Club eingetreten.
> Hab mir Sonntag bei einer Abfahrt, bei welcher ich mir mein Rad mal von
> ...



Dog Bone bzw. Tight Rope habe ich mir bei meinem Rockwood V auch machen lassen. Meine OP war Ende November letzten Jahres. Die Schmerzen sind gut weg, nur bei Belastungen bei "Gartenarbeit" ( mit der Hacke arbeiten, Schaufeln oder Schubkarre fahren ) merke ich es am nächsten Tag. Anfang Mai habe ich nochmal einen Termin beim Orthopäden, der schaut sich die Sache nochmal an. Der Knochen könnte da bereits angewachsen sein. Kräftemäßig hapert es aber noch bei mir, da ich mir gleichzeitig bei meinem Sturz auch den Ellenbogen offen gebrochen hatte und bisher wegen dem eingesetzten Metall den Arm nicht komplett strecken kann. Das alles behindert etwas beim Biken, zumindest Wettkämpfe sind für mich dieses Jahr adé. 

Wie war deine OP ?


----------



## fil3x (7. April 2014)

Meine Op liegt jetzt bald fünf Wochen zurück.
Die Op war an sich komplikationslos, der Operateur meinte nur, dass es durch meine Anatomie etwas kniffelig war, aber alles ist gut.
Die ersten postoperativen Tage waren die Hölle, starke schmerzen, wenig Schlaf.
Mit der Physio wurde bereits gleich nach der Op begonnen, gleich einen Tag später.
Ich habe einen Abduktionsverband, den ich am besten 24/7 tragen soll.
Mittlerweile mache ich ihn für ein paar Stunden mal ab und lass den Arm baumeln und trainiere mit 1 KG Gewicht oder wenn ich auf dem Sofa liege lasse ich ihn ab um den Arm durchzustrecken, im liegen ist ja keine Last auf der Schulter.
Ein kleiner Hochstand ist zurückgeblieben, aber man sieht es nicht so sehr und ich denke, wenn ich wieder die Muskelmasse aufgebaut habe, dann wird man es kaum noch sehen, abgesehen von den Narben.


----------



## stunni (9. April 2014)

Wieso ist da noch ein Hochstand ? Deine Anatomie ? Naja, wenn es dich nicht stört.
Überstürze nichts mit deinen Übungen, selbst 1 kg Gewicht sind recht viel.


----------



## fil3x (10. April 2014)

stunni schrieb:


> Wieso ist da noch ein Hochstand ? Deine Anatomie ? Naja, wenn es dich nicht stört.
> Überstürze nichts mit deinen Übungen, selbst 1 kg Gewicht sind recht viel.



Laut Physiotherapeutin ist es doch kein Hochstand.
Mir kommt das wohl nur so vor, da durch die nicht vorhandene Muskelmaße das Schulterdach anders aussieht als links.
Mit dem Gewicht übe ich auch nur bei aufgesetztem Elbogen. Die Übung ist nur für Bi- und Trizeps.


----------



## morph027 (24. April 2014)

Soo....nach 6 Jahren letzte Woche mal wieder heftig eingeschlagen. Effektive Fallhöhe rund 2m mit ~30km/h (Drop, viel zu schnell). Vor 6 Jahren wurde meine Tossy (alle Bänder durch) mit Tight Rope operiert. Danach ziemlich schnell mit Physio wieder flott bekommen. Die Übungen hab ich dann einfach zu Hause immer weiter gemacht. Scheint geholfen zu haben und hat sicherlich etwas Tiefenmuskulatur aufgebaut. Nachdem der Arzt die Schürfwunden auf meinen Arm, der Schulter und dem Rücken gesehen hat (Weste hab ich Depp zu Hause gelassen, war zu warm ), hat er gemeint, dass eigentlich nur die Muskeln die Schulter geschützt haben. Ist zwar heftig geprellt und lässt sich trotzdem im Moment nicht vollkommen schmerzfrei bewegen, aber kaputt ist nichts.

Also immer schön Muskeln aufbauen. Und zwar nicht die dicken Bodybuilder-Dinger sondern die Tiefenmuskulatur, die man nicht sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surf-Tommy (30. April 2014)

Hallo morph 027 das baut mich auf, dass man mit einem kontinuierlichen Training viel erreicht kann.
So mal kurz zu meinem Geschichte: Klassicher Abgang über den Lenker,  ACG -Sprengung Tossy 3 /Rockwood 3 rechts Rippenserienfraktur 5 und 6 rechts, Pneumothorax natürlich auch rechts. Mit den Rippen und der zusammengefallen Lunge wird es nach vier Wochen langsam wieder.  Nur die Schulter macht mir immer noch Probleme.  Da ich nun auch schon über 50 bin wurde mir empfohlen es mit der konservative Therapie (ohne OP) zu versuchen. Ich hoffe nun das es auch damit alles gut wird. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stunni (3. Mai 2014)

Mit der konservativen Behandlung wird es nur was, wenn keine Bänder verletzt sind. Bei dir scheint das der Fall zu sein. Mein behandelnder Arzt hat selbst Rockwood 3 und lässt da nichts bei sich machen.


----------



## DanField (3. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit Ihr Sprengmeister,

als AC-Gelenkgesprengter möchte ich euch von meiner Erfahrung berichten, weil ich damals aufgrund meiner Hilflosigkeit über jeden Bericht dankbar war.

Mich hat ein Leihrad am *26.12.2013* im Urlaub in Australien über den Lenker abgeworfen (Landung auf rechten Schulter nach Sprung über kleinen Kicker bei 30km/h) und ich hab sofort gemerkt, dass da was kaputt gegangen ist. Der Schmerz war kurzweilig recht stark, war dann aber bei Ruhigstellung auszuhalten. Die Beule (heute weiß ich, dass dies mein Schlüsselbein war) konnte ich damals nicht zuordnen.
Jedenfalls gings gleich ins Krankenhaus und nach 4 Wartezeit, einer Röntgenuntersuchung stand eine TOSSY III Diagnose fest. Mir wurde gesagt, dass dies eine häufige Verletzung bei Rygbyspielern sei und nicht operativ behandeln werden würde. Ich soll die Schulter mit einem Gilrichstverband ruhigstellen und nach 7 Tagen zur Wiedervorstellung kommen. Beim 2ten Termin (keine Änderung der Fehlstellung mit ca 2cm Hochstand + Klaviertastenphänomen) gleiche Aussage und damit war der Senf für die Ärzte gegessen. Spitze!!

3 Wochen später nach meiner Rückkehr nach Deutschland bin ich sofort zum Orthopäden und hab ihm meine Geschichte erzählt. Er wusste nicht ob eine OP noch Sinn macht und hat mich in die Uniklinik Mainz verwiesen. Dort wurde die Diagnose auf Tossy IV hochgesetzt und ich bekam in der selben Woche am *17.01.2014 *eine Hakenplatte eingebaut.
Nach einem Wochenende im Krankenhaus ging es dann nach Hause ich muss zugeben, die Schmerzen waren echt derbe und nach 3 Wochen bin ich dann wieder auf Arbeit (Büro, Auto). 
Nach 12 Wochen ging es dann wieder ins Krankenhaus zur ME. Da ganze wurde ambulant durchgeführt und verlief reibungslos. Heute ab ich das Pflaster das erste mal abgenommen und alles ist super. Null Hochstand und ich bin wirklich happy.

Abgesehen von den 3 Wochen Schmerzen sowie der Sportausfall kann ich euch sagen, dass ich mich für eine OP mit Hakenplatte jederzeit wieder entscheiden würde.


So nochmal Kurzfassung:

Unfall am				   26.12.2013 (Tossy IV)
OP mit Hakenplatte	 17.01.2014 
OP zur ME				 25.04.2014 --> Null Hochstand --> Alles super.

Jetzt heißt es Trainingseinstieg und Muskelaufbau. Ich saß das letzte mal am 26.12. aufm Bike und kann es kaum erwarten in meine 5tens zu hüpfen.

Ach ja ich werde mit für die ersten Wochen folgendes Tape auf die Schulter kleben (nachzulesen in der aktuellen GRAVITY) :

http://spidertech-tape.de/spidertech/x-spiders/x-spider-tape-box-mit-20-stueck.html



Meldet euch, falls ihr Fragen habt.

Beste Grüße und alles Gute

Dan


----------



## Surf-Tommy (3. Mai 2014)

> Mit der konservativen Behandlung wird es nur was, wenn keine Bänder verletzt sind. Bei dir scheint das der Fall zu sein. Mein behandelnder Arzt hat selbst Rockwood 3 und lässt da nichts bei sich machen.


Hallo stunni
Die Bänder sind in jedem Fall kaputt  bei Tossy 1 gedehnt und ab
Tossy 2 sind die Bänder zwischen dem Schulterdach und äußeren Schlüsselbeinende zerrissen.
Da gibt es einiges zum lesen z.B. http://www.schulterinfo.de
Oder habe ich oder du was falsch verstanden? 
Ich hoffe nur das ich mit der konservativen Behandlung nichts Falsch mache.
Da man ja doch noch so einiges im Leben vor hat. Und nicht in er Schulter Schmerzen oder Bewegungseinschränkungen rum schleppt.
Und an alle gebeutelten, ich wünsche euch beste Genesung und das ihr die richtige Therapie gewählt habt.


----------



## feinripptraeger (6. Mai 2014)

hallo an alle leidgeplagten

wurde am 7.4.14 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit vom PKW abgeräumt, Rad/Packtasche hinten seitlicher Teffer, 
Angeblich war ich unsichtbar.

Nach Sturz linke Schulter Rockwood 3.
9.4.14 OP  2x Tightrope mit 4cm Schnitt oben + 3 kleine Schnitte.
Schmerzmäßig mit IBU´s kommt man hin.
Nur die Armmuskulatur krampft ständig.
4te Woche nach Erweiterung der passiven Bewegungen von 60° auf 90° schmerzt die Schulter mehr.

Ab wann beruhigte sich bei Euch die Schulter?
Bin eigendlich nicht zimperlich, habe bisher bei anderen Verletzungen/Brüchen positivere Erfahrungen.
Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, mit MTB oder Rennrad jetzt zu trainieren.


----------



## fil3x (7. Mai 2014)

feinripptraeger schrieb:


> hallo an alle leidgeplagten
> 
> 
> Ab wann beruhigte sich bei Euch die Schulter?
> ...



Warte nochmal so ungefähr einen Monat.
So ab Woche sieben geht es langsam wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (7. Mai 2014)

7??? Eher 24


----------



## morph027 (7. Mai 2014)

Kommt dann wohl auf jeden Körper und die genaue Verletzung am. Ich saß damals nach genau 8 Wochen das erste mal wieder im leichten Gelände auf dem Bike. Fahren ging, springen oder rumpliges gar nicht. Kam dann aber ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## feinripptraeger (7. Mai 2014)

habe erst 4 Wochen nach OP hinter mir.
Die meisten Probleme macht der linke Arm, ständig Krämpfe in der Muskulatur.

Vor 27 Jahren hab ich mir 2 Finger dauerhaft zerstört.
Schweres Gelände geht nicht mehr mit meiner Handkraft am Lenker, habe damals das Motocrosshobby aufgegeben.
Aber Rennrad und MTB Touren gehen seitdem immer noch gut.
Mittlerweile habe ich fast alle Gelenke auf der linken Seite mit Verletzungen durch. 

Habe langsam Angst, das meine Frau mich mit den Rädern zusammen im Keller ankettet! 

Werde langsam ungeduldig, mittlerweile brauche ich viel länger um fit zu werden, als früher.


----------



## Surf-Tommy (8. Mai 2014)

Hallöchen Feinripptraeger
Was mich interessiert ist wie du zu der OP kamst. Wurde es dir nahe gelegt oder hast du darauf bestanden? Da ich ja auch Rockwood 3 habe wurde mir eher von einer OP abgeraten. Man operiert nur noch bei jungen, leistungsstarken ... und da es mit der Jugend nun auch schon eine Weile her ist, bei mir eben keine OP sondern konservative Behandlung. 
Ach übrigens Schmerzen (eher ein unangenehmes Ziehen) in Schulter habe ich nach fünf Wochen auch noch trotz 145ger Voltaren, die ich wegen der doppelten Rippenserienfraktur noch nehme.
Gute Besserung 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feinripptraeger (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo surf-tommy
Die Ärzte im Bergmannsheil haben mir zur OP geraten, weil ich in meinen Beruf (Elektroniker im Walzwerk) auch über Kopf arbeiten muß. In der Anlage klettern und Krafteinsatz müssen auch stimmen. Hin und wieder kommt man da an seine Grenzen. 
Der Arbeitgeber hat in den letzten Jahren das Personal stark abgebaut. Früher haben die Alten den Jungen gezeigt, wie es geht und die Jungen haben die Hauptarbeit erledigt. Heute stehe ich oft allein oder zu zweit in der Anlage.
Da ich auch am Haus 99% aller Arbeiten selbst vornehme, brauche ich einen fitten Körper.

wenn ich in ein paar Monaten wieder anfange, muß ich schon muskulär weit sein, im Büro ist es bestimmt etwas früher möglich.  
ob der Weg der richtige ist, kommt erst am Ende heraus.	
Gute Besserung

PS: mein Onkel fährt mit 83 Jahren immer noch regelmäßig Rennrad, das wird mich immer motivieren


----------



## runner1010 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
so mich hat es auch erwischt. Rolle vorwärts mit dem Ergebniss Rockwood V. OP in 5 Tagen wegen Schürfwunde auf der Schulter musste ich schon verschieben.

Nun die Frage Platte oder Tight-Rope? Ich habe die Wahl.

Ist das eine Glaubensfrage oder gibt es die ultimative Methode?


----------



## feinripptraeger (8. Mai 2014)

hallo runner1010
Jeder Arzt hat einen Favoriten, hier im Forum ist die Meinung auch geteilt.
Beim Hersteller Arthrex kannst Du dich sehr gut über Tightrope informieren.

http://www.arthrex.com/de/schulter/ac-tightrope-technik

Die Tightrope Methode ist für das Gewebe/Muskeln etwas schonender, es wird weniger vom Chirugen freigelegt.
Nur eine OP, nichts muß entfernt werden.
Mein Physio sagte mir, das man am Anfang der Bewegungs-Therapie mehr Bewegungsfreiheit im Gelenk hat.
Ich hatte Mittwochs OP, Freitag durfte ich schon nach Hause. 
Hier hatte ich drei Pflegekräfte nur für mich. 

Meine Problemzonen liegen auch mehr in der Nachbarschaft des AC-Gelenks.
Muskeln im Arm, Rücken zwicken. 

Viel Glück bei der OP


----------



## fil3x (8. Mai 2014)

Kurzer Statusbericht von mir:
Am 23.2.14 Abgang über den Lenker Tossy III Rockwood 3
Am 5.3.14 Operation mit Tight Rope / Dog Bone Button

Postoperativ habe ich einen Abduktionsverband getragen, für 6 Wochen.
War heute am 8.5.14 im Krankenhaus zur Nachsorgeuntersuchung.
Das Gelenkt ist wieder hergestellt und fast schon fast vollkommen beweglich.
Ich darf nun wieder Laufen gehen und Radfahren (an Downhill ist natürlich noch nicht zu denken),
ab Juni ist die Schulter wieder zu 100% belastbar und dann werde ich anfangen langsam wieder ins Gelände zu gehen.


----------



## Ibisrider (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, da ich auch immer auf der Suche nach Heilentwicklungen bin, hier mein Bericht:

11.04.2014 in Beerfelden zerlegt, Rippenserienfraktur 6-8, Pneumotorax und Tossy 3. Nachdem der Pneumotorax nach 3 Tagen verschwunden war, raus aus dem Erbacher KH und heim nach Wiesbaden.

25.04.2014 14:00 Hakenplatte eingebaut, Bänder genäht und am 27.04. um 11 das KH, ohne den Gillrichtsverband verlassen.

1 Woche geschont, dann die erste KG, Sauna und Baden, seitdem Bewegungsübung mit dem Seilzug, allerdings mit fast Null Gewicht.

Gestern das erste mal 3km moderat joggen gewesen, alles i.O. Schmerzen in der Schulter, ohne Schmerzmittel, mal mehr, mal weniger, sind aber viel Verspannungen dabei und ich versuche ohne Pharmazeutika auszukommen.

Zur Frage OP ja oder nein,  habe ich mit 3 Doktoren gesprochen und immer folgende Aussage bekommen: muss man nicht, kommt drauf an was man noch vor hat. Wenn man körperlich sehr aktiv ist, (Sport oder Arbeit) unbedingt  OP, da es sonst zu über 90% zur Arthrose kommen soll.

Die Hakenplatte hat aber einen Nachteil: min 3 Monate Schultergelenk nicht über 90° bewegen (Kopfwaschen mit stark angewinkelten Armen, bekomme ich gerade so hin) und ruppiges MTB fahren 6 Monate Pause. Wenn man in seinem Job  körperlich arbeiten muss, gibt das eine ziemlich lange Pause. 

So, konnte vielleicht einem in der Entscheidung helfen, ich hatte auch viel in Foren gelesen bevor ich unter das Messer bin, aber es ist doch eine große Spanne an Heilungsverläufen da.


Gruß und viel Glück


----------



## Bazzo_84 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Bin mit dem Tight Rope / Dog Bone Button operiert worden, vor 4 Wochen.
Bin schmerzfrei und kann den Arm in alle Richtungen bewegen 90°.
Den Gillrichtsverband habe ich seit letzter Woche nicht mehr dabei, nur beim pennen.
Meine Frage:
Wann habt Ihr wieder Angefangen mit Joggen?leichtes Kraftraining?Radfahren?

Gruß Bazzo_84


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibisrider (22. Mai 2014)

Hi,
habe  eine Hakenplatte eingebaut, Bericht steht über deiner Post. Joggen ganz normal mit Armbewegung nach 1 Woche, jetzt, fast 4 Wochen nach der OP, bin ich bei 1okm angelangt ohne Schmerzen. Seilzug, Hantel für Bizeps, Rücken, Bauch, und Beintraining, ohne Probleme.
Gestern Motorroller gefahren, auch bei Notbremsung kein Ding und auf dem Rad bin ich mal paar Meter gerollt, das ging auch ganz gut.
Allerdings würde ich Rennrad nicht empfehlen, da man da doch einen ziemlichen Hebel bis zum Lenker hat, und die Stöße von der Strasse ungefedert durchkommen. Enduro mit kurzem Vorbau ist ok, aber halt nur glatter Forstweg.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## morph027 (22. Mai 2014)

morph027 schrieb:


> Soo....nach 6 Jahren letzte Woche mal wieder heftig eingeschlagen. Effektive Fallhöhe rund 2m mit ~30km/h (Drop, viel zu schnell). Vor 6 Jahren wurde meine Tossy (alle Bänder durch) mit Tight Rope operiert. Danach ziemlich schnell mit Physio wieder flott bekommen. Die Übungen hab ich dann einfach zu Hause immer weiter gemacht. Scheint geholfen zu haben und hat sicherlich etwas Tiefenmuskulatur aufgebaut. Nachdem der Arzt die Schürfwunden auf meinen Arm, der Schulter und dem Rücken gesehen hat (Weste hab ich Depp zu Hause gelassen, war zu warm ), hat er gemeint, dass eigentlich nur die Muskeln die Schulter geschützt haben. Ist zwar heftig geprellt und lässt sich trotzdem im Moment nicht vollkommen schmerzfrei bewegen, aber kaputt ist nichts.
> 
> Also immer schön Muskeln aufbauen. Und zwar nicht die dicken Bodybuilder-Dinger sondern die Tiefenmuskulatur, die man nicht sieht.



Nargh...nach 4 Wochen muss ich das doch etwas revidieren. Ich hab mir ein Stück der Gelenkpfanne abgebrochen, deswegen springt die immer mal raus  Am Samstag MRT....Der Arzt war verwundert, dass ich das so gar nicht merke...Und hat trotzdem das Training gelobt.


----------



## fil3x (22. Mai 2014)

Bazzo_84 schrieb:


> :
> Wann habt Ihr wieder Angefangen mit Joggen?leichtes Kraftraining?Radfahren?
> Gruß Bazzo_84



Versuchs mal so nach 6-7 Wochen.
Da hab ich wieder mit dem Laufen angefangen.


----------



## Surf-Tommy (23. Mai 2014)

kurz zur Erinnerung: Klassicher Abgang über den Lenker,  ACG -Sprengung Tossy 3 /Rockwood 3 rechts Rippenserienfraktur 5 und 6 rechts, Pneumothorax auch rechts. Behandlung: Konservativ
So nach nun fast acht Wochen scheint der Pneumothorax (eingefallene Lunge) wieder okay zu sein, nur beim lachen,  husten oder niesen hab ich noch Schmerzen.  Das kommt aber wahrscheinlich von der Rippenfraktur, die mich immer noch beeinträchtigt und weswegen ich auch wieder Schmerzmittel nehme. Die ACG -Sprengung wird ja nur mit einer Physiotherapi behandelt. Nach der zehnten Therapie kann ich den Arm komplett bewegen und auch belasten.  Aber wirklich schmerzfrei ist was anderes. Auch snippen bei der Bewegung ein paar Bänder oder Muskeln oder was auch immer. Seit zwei Wochen sitze ich wieder auf dem Bike und fahre auch leichtes Gelände. Die Schulter will auf jeden Fall bewegt werden,  sonst kommen die Schmerzen zurück. An das joggen ist überhaupt noch nicht zu denken,  aber das liegt eher an der Rippenfraktur. 
Man muss der Genesung doch mehr Zeit geben als man denkt!



Gesendet von meinem GT-P5200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feinripptraeger (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo an alle Tossy´s

Bin jetzt ca. 8 Wochen nach Unfall (Rockwood3/Tightrope-OP) dabei.
6 Wochen Gilchristverband ( Mord für alle Muskeln) getragen.
Nur leichte Schmerzen tagsüber, Nachts zum Schlafen noch Iboprofenabhängig.

Der Arm läßt sich kaum bewegen, null Muskeln.
Bekomme seit 1 Woche erweiterte ambulante Therapie:
- passive Bewegungstherapie
- aktive Bewegung an Geräten für Muskelaufbau
- Massagen
- Fango
- Reizstrom
- spezielle Behandlung der Bänder und Sehnen durch Physio

Die Ärzte sind sehr vorsichtig, kein schweres Gewichtstraining freigegeben.
Ab der 10ten Woche darf ohne Einschränkung der Winkel mit leichter Last bewegt werden.
Meine Fortschritte sind nur minimal, laut Physio ist die Schulter sehr sensibel.
Sie rechnen mit mehrerer Monate langer Reha für mich.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile auf kleine Fortschritte eingestellt.
Nicht jeder kommt schnell wieder zum Radfahren,bzw. Arbeiten.

PS: 
an alle die nicht so schnell fit werden, 
die Richtschnur sind nicht die Fälle "nach 4 Wochen ist biken und volle Bewegung möglich"
Heilungsverläufe über 4 - 6 Monate sind laut Physio leider keine Seltenheit.


----------



## schultergodik (5. Juli 2014)

Habe vor 4 Wochen einen Flieger über den Lenker gemacht. Zum Glück mit Helm, denn der war an vier Stellen gebrochen.
Meine Schulter hat auch an vier Stellen nachgegeben (Rockwood 4 bzw. Tossy 3).
Der behandelnde Arzt im Krankenhaus meinte, dass müsse nicht unbedingt operiert werden. Einen Tag später (Pfingstsonntag) bekam ich vom Oberarzt der Klinik einen Anruf. Er hätte sich die Röntgenbilder angeschaut und man müsse mir eine Hakenplatte reinoperieren. Das fand ich etwas seltsam und habe angefangen zu googln und durch diverse Foren zu stöbern.

In einem Beitrag schrieb einer was von einem Alien, was aus seiner Schulter will.
Das Gefühl hatte ich auch, deshalb tendierte ich auch zu einer op.

In einem weiteren tread schreibt einer. Entweder du bist Privat oder du nimmst einen 20 Zoll Schlauch um die Schulter und ziehst das Ding mit dem Fuß 6 Wochen nach unten.

Zum Glück bin ich Privat und ich habe mich lieber in einer Kölner Sportklinik mit tight rope operieren lassen. 3 Wochen nach der op ist die Schulter schon fast die Alte. Super
op. Super Entscheidung.

Die Platte hätte ich mir nicht impantieren lassen. Falls ich noch bei der Krankenkasse gewesen wäre, hätte ich die op in der Privatklinik lieber selbst gezahlt...


----------



## DanField (5. Juli 2014)

Moin...

kurz Update meiner AC-Gelenksprengung.

Nach meiner ME (Hakenplatte) am 25.04.2014 verlief zunächst für 6 Wochen alles gut. Dann nach einem einem leichten Volleyballspiel erste spürbare Verschlechterung mit erneutem hochwandern des Schlüsselbeins....verdaaaampft! Seitdem ist das Schlüsselbein stetig weiter maschiert und mittlerweile alles wie nach dem Sturz. Katastrophe!!!
in 2 Wochen neuen Termin bei einem Orthopäden...mal sehen was er zu sagen hat.

Gruß
Dan


----------



## dumbo12 (5. Juli 2014)

Mein Beileid.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Orthopäde im Röntgen einen Repositionsverlust feststellen und Dir vorschlagen, erstmal mit Krankengymnastik weiterzumachen und zu schauen, ob Du damit klarkommst. Wenn das nichts wird, steht eine OP mit Transplantation einer Semitendinosus- oder Gracilissehne an. Dieser Eingriff hat jedoch jetzt keine Eile, da Du die Einheilungschancen durch verzögerte OP nicht verschlechterst.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Juli 2014)

schultergodik schrieb:


> Habe vor 4 Wochen einen Flieger über den Lenker gemacht. Zum Glück mit Helm, denn der war an vier Stellen gebrochen.
> Meine Schulter hat auch an vier Stellen nachgegeben (Rockwood 4 bzw. Tossy 3).
> 
> Zum Glück bin ich Privat und ich habe mich lieber in einer Kölner Sportklinik mit tight rope operieren lassen. 3 Wochen nach der op ist die Schulter schon fast die Alte. Super
> ...



Tight rope kannst du auch mit Krankenkasse bekommen, nicht jedes Krankenhaus bietet es an, deswegen etwas informieren und mit mehreren Ärzten und Pysios sprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanField (5. Juli 2014)

Danke!

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.... Und wünsche allen Betroffenen gute Besserungen und allen nicht Betroffenen, dass es nicht passiert...sehr ecklig....

Gruß
Dan


----------



## Nasum (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf mich hier auch mal einreihen. So wie es bei mir aussieht ist es Tossy3 ohne irgendwelche Gelenksprengungen. Es sind "nur" die Bänder durch und das Schlüsselbein steht nach oben. Am Dienstag ist es passiert und morgen geht es zum Chirurgen. Bin mal gespannt was er sagt, so richtig Bock auf eine OP hab ich nicht aber wenn es sein muss...schmerzen hab ich, wenn der Rucksackverband angelegt ist, so gut wie keine. Manche Bewegungen sind natürlich nicht schön aber mich wundert es schon das es nicht permanent schmerzt. 
Man hört ja sehr viel unterschiedliche Meinungen, schwieriges Thema für den Betroffenen.


----------



## Asrael (10. Juli 2014)

wenn die Bänder durch sind ist es eine Gelenksprengung. Genauer gesagt des Acromioclaviculargelenks.
Schmerzen ohne Bewegung hatte ich auch erst nach der OP, ist aber wohl auch normal bei Bänderverletzungen.
Wenn ich heute noch mal wählen könnte würde ich Eine Hakenplatte samt Bandnaht präferieren. Aber selbst mit tightrope würde ich heute den Arm wesentlich länger ruhigstellen, also mindestens 3 bis 4 Wochen.


----------



## Nasum (10. Juli 2014)

Achso, das wusste ich nicht. Bin noch neu in diesem Bereich. Ich werd es wohl auch operieren lassen aber mal schauen was der Arzt sagt. Ich hoffe ich muss nicht so lang im KKH rum liegen, das ist echt nix für mich.


----------



## Leon96 (10. Juli 2014)

Tossy 3 ist immer ne feine Sache.
Ich kenne da auch gerade so jemanden...

Wieder ein Sinnbild für super intelligente Ärzte:
Mitte Mai gestürtzt, Schulter ausgerenkt, im KH wieder eingerenkt und weiter untersucht.
Und jetzt Anfang Juli Tossy 3 festgestellt...


----------



## MyLady17 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo!
Bisher war ich hier immer nur passiver Mitleser und es hat mir nach meinem Unfall geholfen zu merken, dass "man nicht alleine ist". 
Die Situation war bei mir leider ein wenig anders (und dümmer). Am 17.05. bin ich spät und angetrunken beim Versuch auf einen Bordstein zu springen über den Lenker geflogen und direkt auf der Schulter gelandet => TOSSY 3. 
Bin 6 Tage später operiert worden (Kassenpatient, Tight-Rope wurde nicht mal in den Mund genommen). 7,5 Wochen Schmerzen mit der Hakenplatte, eine fiese breite Narbe und eine weitere OP gestern bin ich das Ding nun endlich wieder los. 
Das Schlüsselbein sitzt im Moment dort wo es hingehört und ich hoffe es bleibt dort auch. Ab Freitag geht´s zur Krankengymnastik und in 3 Wochen soll ich angeblich wieder fast komplett mobil sein. Bisher bin ich mit dem Ergebnis aber zufrieden, auch weil ich keine wirkliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe. Komplikationen gab es keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (17. Juli 2014)

Hört sich gut an, ich bin am Montag um 6:30Uhr dran. Ist meine erste OP und mal schauen was die so machen. Heute hab ich nochmal ein Gespräch und dann kann es losgehen. Ich habe schon öfter gehört das die Hakenplatte unangenehm ist, mal gucken was sie bei mir machen. Ich hoffe nur das ich nicht so lang im KKH liegen muss, da hab ich mal gar kein Bock drauf.


----------



## Bikeste (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,
euch viel Glück bei der OP und der Genesung.
Sobald die Hakenplatte entfernt und die Wunde verheilt, die Schwellung abgeklungen und die Nähte der Narbe entfernt sollte es doch schon schnell besser werden. Ich konnte einen Tag nach der ME schon wieder Autofahren. Mit Joggen/Laufen, Liegestützen und Biken habe ich aber erst nach der Entfernung der Wundnähte angefangen.
Wo ich aber immer noch Probleme habe ist beim schwimmen und bei sehr schnelle Bewegungen. Das merke ich gerade jetzt beim Fußball Training. Bei Sprints und Kopfbällen zwickts noch etwas. Einen Einwurf kann ich noch ganz vergessen.
Das sind aber alles Bewegungen die ich knapp 8 Monate nicht gemacht habe. Das muss erst alles wieder in Bewegung kommen.
Daher mit Absprache von Krankengymnastik und Physiotherapie gezielte Übungen zu Hause wiederholen.
Wer rastet der rostet!


----------



## Nasum (17. Juli 2014)

Wie ist das nach der OP, bekomm ich da eine Schiene oder kann der Arm relativ frei wieder verheilen? Ich möchte nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt wieder Auto fahren und zur Arbeit und leichte Computertätigkeit verrichten.


----------



## Bikeste (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich blieb 4 Tage im KH mit 4 Wochen Krankenschein. Autofahren konnte ich erst in der 4. Woche.
Ich hatte beim aufwachen schon einen Gilchristverband an. Nach zwei wochen konnte ich den über Tag abnehmen. Nachts trug ich den aber zur Sicherheit weiterhin.

Abreiten konnte erst nach 5 Wochen am PC!


----------



## osarias (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich reihe mich hier auch mal ein. Hatte am Samstag einen Sturz und nun Diagnose Tossy 2. Habe eine Überweisung ins MRT (Kernspinn). Danach soll dann bzgl. OP eine Entscheidung getroffen warden. Leider ist die Wartezeit zum MRT derzeit 2 Wochen und man ist natürlich ungeduldig. Die Meinungen gehen auseinander bzgl. OP. Die einen sagen bei sportlich aktiven Personen soll/kann man Tossy 2 auch operieren. Andere wiederum raten zur konservativen Versorgung. Ich bin natürlich hin und her gerissen,..., auf dem Röntgenbild unter Last ist ein Spalt (halbe Schaftbreite) zu sehen und Diagnose ist "clavicula federnd --> Tossy 2" was heißt das das Ende vom Schlüsselbein etwas federt und somit wohl die Sehne durch ist. Einen Überstand des Schlüsselbeins (Klaviertastensyndrom) kann ich im Spiegel nicht sehen, ist aber auch ordentlich zu geschwollen.

Ich möchte natürlich möglichst schnell wieder meinem Sport nachgehen können. Was sind eure Erfahrungen bei Tossy 2 bzgl OP Ja/Nein?

Grüße

Seb


----------



## Surf-Tommy (23. Juli 2014)

Hallöchen Seb
Ich habe Tossy 3 Rockwood 3 ist die genauere Bezeichnung. 
Ich war letztens nochmal bei einem Spezialisten und er hat mich in Sachen konservative Behandlung bestärkt. Ich kann den geschädigten Arm komplett bewegen und belasten. Also Rad fahren auch im Gelände, Windsurfen klappt auch alles prima.  Einen hochstand des Schlüsselbeins habe ich allerdings. Gefällt mir nicht, kann bzw. muss ich damit leben. Und was noch nervt,  ich habe Schmerzen wenn ich auf dieser Seite liege. Aber ich hoffe mal das gibt sich auch noch irgendwann.


----------



## osarias (23. Juli 2014)

Hi,
meine zweite Leidenschaft ist Klettern, das ist genau der Knackpunkt meiner Überlegung, da brauche ich die volle Funktionalität der Schulter.

Ich lass mich mal überraschen was die Orthopäden sagen. Hab Donnerstag und Freitag jeweiles einen Termin bei unterschiedlichen, paar Meinungen sind sicher nicht verkehrt.
Optisch kann ich bei mir keinen Schlüsselbeinhochstand feststellen.

Kannst du problemlos Klimmzüge machen? In allen möglichen Griffvarianten?

Grüße

Seb


----------



## osarias (23. Juli 2014)

War gerade im MR, ist "nur" eine Sehne durch. Die, welche das Schlüsselbein am Ende mit dem Schulterknochenverbindet. Die beiden sehen, welche das Schlüsselbein nach unten halten sind noch in Takt, eine davon vll gezerrt.

Ich als Laie möchte mal behaupten das das doch ohne OP gehen müsste, ich lass mich morgen beim Orthopäden mal aufklären,...


----------



## Chemtrail (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Osarias,

ich würde auch von einer OP absehen, hatte vor 2 jahren einen Tossy3/Rockwood3 der auch nicht operiert wurde. bei der krankengymnstik/physiotherapie war ich auch nur 2 mal und habe nach 10 tagen wieder Vollzeit gearbeitet. Das mit dem Arbeiten würde ich nicht empfehlen aber als Selbstständiger hatte ich keine andere Wahl, es waren schmerzhafte zeiten allerdings ist es heute Ok. natürlich ist die Schulter nie wieder so wie vorher geworden und ich habe bis heute immer mal wieder phasen in denen die Schulter schmerzt aber das ist noch in einem akzeptablen Rahmen.

Da es nur ein tossy 2 ist ist das Risiko bei einer Op unverhältnissmäßig hoch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es dir schlechter geht ist definitiv höher als eine Verbesserung deines Zustands. Das einzige was echt furchtbar ist sind überkopf arbeiten, z.b eine Zimmerdecke streichen aber das macht man ja meistens auch nicht täglich.

Gute Besserung


----------



## osarias (24. Juli 2014)

Jetzt steh ich vor der Situation das ein angesehener Sport Orthopäde sagt das er es nicht operieren würde und ich in 6 Wochen wieder voll belasten kann aber in unserem Krankenhaus ein Schulterspezialist dennoch bei Leistungssportlern zur OP rät,..., echt verzwickt.
Der Chirug hat mir vor 3 Jahren die andre Schulter schon operiert und ich bin total beschwerdefrei und voll Belastbar. Er sagt es ist ein klein wenig Glücksache wie sich da Schlüsselbei wieder an der Schulter positioniert und er würde Endoskopisch eine fixierung setzen das alles wieder zusammen past,...

Ich bin halt im aktuellen fall aus 3,5-4 Meter Höhe mit ner Vorwärtsrolle auf die Schulter geknallt weil ich beim Absprung eines Drops entweder mit der Hose im Sattel hängen geblieben bin oder durch das aktive Abspringen mit dem Hinterrad nochmals auf den Absprung gekommen bin. Auf jeden fall hatte ich irgendwie eine vorwärtsrolle eingeleitet und das war nen heftiger Einschlag. Ich will einfach sicher sein meinen Sport weiter betreiben zu können. Vor einer OP müsste auch erstmal mein Rücken abheilen welcher total aufgeschürft ist,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Osarias,

also wenn ich mit Tossy 3 Beschwerdefrei fahren kann sollte es bei dir doch auch kein Problen sein behaupte ich mal. Kann verstehen dass du unsicher bist. Ich habe auch Monatelang damit gehadert ob meine entscheidung gegen die Op richtig war. Du wirst leider nie eine klare Antwort auf diese Frage bekommen da die Verletzung so individuell ist.

Aber als kleine Hilfe solltest du bedenken dass du ohne die Op weißt was du zu erwarten hast während bei der Op immer noch ein Risiko besteht es sogar zu verschlechtern, bzw nicht zu verbessern.

Mir fiel unter diesem Aspekt die Entscheidung leicht.

Allerdings hatte ich als zünglein an der Waage auch noch den finanziellen Aspekt im Nacken.


Du kannst es ja konservativ behandeln lassen und später ist eine Op immer noch möglich. Da die Op wegen deinem verletzten Rücken eh nicht zeitnah gemacht werden kann wird das gerissene band nicht mehr zu retten sein da es sich innerhalb von etwa 14 zurückzieht und verknorpelt. So hast du doch immer noch aller varianten offen nur eben in einer , meine Meinung nach , logischen Reihenfolge.

Gute Besserung


----------



## osarias (25. Juli 2014)

Hi Chemtrail,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Kannst du mir bitte paar Übungen beschreiben die du dann später so ausgeführt hast?

Band zurückbilden und verknorpeln nach 14 Tagen? Dachte im Falle Tossy 2 "finden" sich die Bänder wieder und verwachsen so nach 4-6 Wochen. Einzig ist das das Schlüsselbein sich in leicht anderer Position als ursprünglich befinden kann,..., oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Nasum (25. Juli 2014)

So meine OP ist auch durch und ich bin auch wieder zu Hause. Am Dienstag operiert und eine Hakenplatte bekommen, heute wieder raus. Also die Hakenplatte stört jetzt nicht unbedingt aber ich trage ja noch den Verband und bewege die Schulter nur sehr leicht. Die OP war auch kein Problem nur der Wundschmerz in der ersten Nacht war echt ordentlich...jetzt geht es nur Tshirt wechseln ist echt unangenehm. Am ersten Tag nach der OP war dann auch gleich Physio und das war der Horror, ich hatte schmerzen bei den Übungen weil alles ja eine Zeit lang in Schonhaltung war und jetzt erstmal wieder mobil gemacht werden muss, natürlich in den Rahmen welcher mit Hakenplatte möglich ist. Hattet ihr auch solche schmerzen bei der Physio?????????????
Man fällt jetzt nicht ins Koma ist aber echt ordentlich aber ich denke da muss ich durch, soll ja wieder mobil werden das System.


----------



## Chemtrail (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Osarias,

also die Übungen die mir am meisten gebracht haben waren jene welche die Rotatorenmanschette trainieren. ich hatte noch einen powerball rumliegen den ich alle 2 Tage benutzt habe und auch heute noch von Zeit zu zeit benutze. Dieser hat mir bei ausgestrecktem Arm im 90° Winkel sehr geholfen. Der Winkel kann später dann immer weiter nach oben gesteigert werden. Ansonsten habe ich ja nach 10 tagen wieder gearbeitet und nach dem motto erlaubt ist was nicht weh tut und meinen Arm so viel wie möglich bewegt. Am meisten hat mir jedoch schwimmen gebracht 2 mal die Woche bin ich ins Schwimmbad gegangen 30-45 minuten waren ausreichend (bin auch nicht wirklich ein guter Schwimmer und war danach auch gut erschöpft).

Wenn ich mal eine Woche gar keinen Sport mache fängt die Schulter auch oft wieder an zu schmerzen. So bin ich unterm Strich fitter geworden als ich es vor dem unfall war.

Allerdings möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen dass dieses Selfmade Trainingsprogramm lieber kein Beispiel darstellen soll. Am besten hörst du auf deinen Physiotherapeuten und deinen Arzt da ich ein Laie bin. Nicht dass du etwas falsches aufschnappst und nachher bin ich schuld.

Bei allen Angaben handelt es sich um meine Persönlichen Erfahrungen und um keine allgemein gültigen Tipps.

Das band wird, sofern es wirklich komplett durch ist definitiv nicht wieder zusammen wachsen. Du kannst ja mal in mein Profil schauen da siehst du ja wie der hochstand bei mir aussah und kannst besser mit deinen Röntgenbildern vergleichen.


----------



## Surf-Tommy (26. Juli 2014)

Also ich (Tossy 3 Rockwood 3 konvensionele Behandlung)
trainire Hauptsächlich mit diversen Gummibändern, Übungen die ich auch bei der Physiotherapi gemacht habe. Also alles was den Oberkörper,  Schultern, Arme betrifft. Plus Liegestütze, schwimmen. Kraulen und Rückenschwimmen geht besser als Brustschwimmen da hierbei das Schlüsselbein nach oben gedrückt wird. Es tut nicht weh ist aber ungewohnt. Bei einem hat Chemtrail Recht, man muss dran bleiben. Und zu Osarias: Klimmzüge sind jetzt nicht mein Ding, sie gehen aber schmerzfrei zumindest in den beiden Griffvarianden die mir jetzt möglich waren. 
Viel Erfolg an alle gebeutelten und gute Genesung.


----------



## Nasum (27. Juli 2014)

Man wie mich das auf dem Rücken schlafen ankotzt. Auf meiner linken Seite kann ich noch nicht liegen, die rechte operierte Seite lässt das noch nicht zu, das schmerzt zu sehr. Ich hasse es nur auf dem Rücken zu pennen Musste ich mal los werden


----------



## Surf-Tommy (27. Juli 2014)

Hallöchen Nasum du hattest doch auch Tossy 3?
Und und da du dich für eine OP entschieden hast,  musst du auch mit der längeren Genesung klar kommen. Du musst geduldige sein. Erst Ruhe und dann die Physiotherapi. Aber irgendwann kann man zurück blicken und na ja, vielleicht ist ja alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Nasum (27. Juli 2014)

Ja Tossy 3, ich denke da hast du wohl recht, Geduld ist gefragt.


----------



## MyLady17 (28. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, ich wollte auch mal einen kurzen Bericht abgeben wie es bei mir verlaufen ist (Tossy3). Ich wurde am 23.05. operiert und hab für 8 Wochen die Hakenplatte drin gehabt. Seit 2 Wochen ist nie nun draußen, heute wurden mir die Fäden gezogen. Ab dem Moment wo die Platte raus war, ging es jeden Tag bergauf. Ich wurde in der Tagesklinik operiert, kam um 13 Uhr dran und war fit genug um 18 Uhr mein Kolloquium zu halten. Ich bereue es nicht mich operiert haben zu lassen, die Genesungszeit war zwar ewig und sehr schmerzhaft, allerdings steht mein Gelenk jetzt wieder so wie es soll. Auf dem Bike bin ich inzwischen auch wieder, aber ich lasse es noch sehr langsam angehen. Ich wünsche meinen Leidensgenossen alles Beste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmaso (9. August 2014)

ein hallo an alle 'versprengten'
zunächst: dankeschön an alle hier im thread aktiven! ich habe hier sehr viele informationen gefunden, die meine entscheidungen bezüglich op, verfahren, post-op-verhalten, physio-übungen etc. beeinflusst haben. wirklich toll, diese fülle an praxisnahen infos - und um soviel nützlicher als die websites von kliniken etc.
ausserdem fand ich es hilfreich, zu sehen, dass man eine menge schicksalsgenossen hat. darum habe ich mich mal angemeldet, um auch einen kleinen teil 'zurückzugeben'.
jetzt meine story: am 24.6. bin ich amtlich über den lenker abgeflogen, helm und bike blieben ohne kratzer, das shirt war ein wenig dreckig an der rechten schulter, aber der rest fühlte sich an, wie vom trecker überfahren, bin dann aber noch 5 km nach hause gefahren. haarewaschen ging dann nicht mehr so toll, meine freundin meinte, _da steht was aus deiner schulter raus. _auch eine schürfung war am oberarm.
ich bin dann tags drauf zu einem orthopäden/sportmediziner und fast sofort dran gekommen (eine komplett befremdliche erfahrung!). das schlüsselbein stand laut röntgenaufnahme um mehr als eine schaftbreite hoch = ein fetter rockwood 3+. am nächsten tag bin ich in die maburger uniklinik und die unfallchirurgen meinten auch, _das kann man so nicht lassen. _da ich dazwischen einige zeit in recherche - u.a. hier - investiert hatte, war mir gleich klar, ich lasse mir ein tight rope einziehen. am 28.6 morgens um 7 war ich auf der pole vor dem op. alles normal gelaufen, viel fernsehen geguckt (wm!), post-op-schmerz absolut ok, von der narkose allerdings richtige heftige kopfschmerzen. am 30.6. (nach zwei tagen, sonntags!) bin ich morgens nach hause. montags dann war ich um 9 im büro, zwei tagen später alle schmerzmittel abgesetzt, schienen mir überflüssig. habs schon noch langsam angehen lassen und nicht 8 stunden durch geschafft, aber pc-bedienung war dank einer etwas skurrilen sitzhaltung und einigen kissen schon ok. nach 11 tagen fädenziehen bei sehr schneller wundheilung. den gilchrist habe ich seeehr konsequent getragen gute 5 wochen, dann nachts und im alltag nicht mehr. hatte einige physio-termine, die vor allem aus lockerungen und sehr leichter mobilisierung bestanden. mehrfach täglich leichte pendelübungen und 'nachaussenschiebung' der schulter bei fast angelegtem arm. auch wenn es ziemlich gezogen hat und auch ein wenig geknirscht/ gerieben hat, habe ich auch versucht, mal den ausgestreckten arm auf 20 grad, dann nach 3 wochen 40 grad, 4 wochen 60 und zum schluss fast 90 grad nach vorne und dann zur seite langsam auf- und ab zu senken. schnelle fortschritte. schmerzen hatte ich von anfang an vor allem im schulterblattbereich und dann in der oberen armmuskulatur und am übergang zwischen schulter und hals. vor allem das schulterblatt war sehr schnell besser, als ich den gilchrist mehr und mehr abnahm. 
gestern war op-kontrolle, klinischer befund gut, röntgenbefund auch - für meinen geschmack im vergleich zur gesunden seite bezüglich gelenkspalt fast ein wenig überkompensiert, aber der doc fand es super. gilchrist ist jetzt in der tonne, heute war ich ein paar kilometer laufen. mehr als die tatsache, dass man nicht so frei mit den armen pendeln kann hat mich genervt, dass meine fitness scheinbar richtig im keller ist. erschütterungen beim aufkommen zwiebelten anfangs noch deutlich, haben sich aber schon nach einer halben stunden laufen nicht mehr so bemerkbar gemacht. morgen gehe ich mal ins studio an die geräte und mache leichte übungen, ab nächste woche wirds dann bei den verbliebenen 8 physioterminen interessant, denn das gelenk ist vom doc freigegeben. mal gucken, ob ich übermorgen mal aufs rad steige - wahrscheinlich muss ich mir einen höheren vorbau besorgen.

abschliessend noch eine liste, der faktoren, von denen ich überzeugt bin, dass sie meinen heilungsprozess gefördert haben:
- gilchrist: konsequent, auch wenns nervt - die struktur braucht ruhe zum einheilen.
- warme bis heisse dusche auf die schulter, so oft als möglich (ab 2. woche nach op)
- wärmflasche, so oft als möglich (ab 2. woche nach op)
- 6 wochen alkoholpause (!)
- sehr hochdosierte vitaminsubstitution (v.a. frubiase sport)
- 2x2 karazym-dragees pro tag (enzyme, ähnlich dem früheren(!) wobenzym n
- guter operateur (dr. kiriazidis) - ich habe früher keine meiner sportverletzungen im marburger uni-klinikum behandeln lassen, aber schulter können die jetzt zumindest richtig gut.
- a bisserl glück ...?

gutebesserung an alle!

ps heute habe ich sogar ein bett bezogen und bin beim haarewaschen auch mit der hand der operierten seite richtig hoch auf den kopf gekommen!


----------



## Nasum (9. August 2014)

Ich mal wieder,

die OP ist nun ca. 3 Wochen her und eigentlich gingen die schmerzen von Tag zu Tag zurück. Die Krankengymnastik schlägt auch gut an und die Bewegungen klappen immer besser. Nun bin ich gestern Nacht aufgewacht mit starken schmerzen im Hals-Schulterbereich, es fühlt sich nach einem starken ziehen an. Geschlafen hab ich nur auf dem Rücken mit Verband natürlich, anders geht es eh nicht. Eine Ferndiagnose ist zwar nicht möglich aber ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr ähnliches erlebt habt? Heute haut es echt rein was ich die ganze Zeit nicht hatte. Ist vlt. ein Muskel im Spiel?


----------



## osarias (11. August 2014)

Sind bei Tossy 2 Patienten unter euch Einschränkungen nach konservativer Behandlung geblieben? Wie hat die Unfallversicherung reagiert?
Wäre natürlich wünschenswert wenn das mal wieder so wird wie es war, ich hab da aber so meine Bedenken.


----------



## fad faxe (21. August 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Rockwood (RW) 1 und 2 (gleiche Schulter im Abstand von zwei Jahren: Bänder gedehnt, nicht gerissen; leichter Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins bei RW2):

Am besten gleich zum Orthopäden/Unfallchirurg: nach ca. 10 Tagen vernarben evtl. gerissene Bänder und das kann ab RW3 Einfluss auf die Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen operativer und konservativer Therapie mit den jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen haben. Man kann später zwar immer noch operieren, der Aufwand wird auf tendenziell größer (Sehne verpflanzen etc.)
Erst MRT zeigte den Zustand der Bänder und der weiteren Begleiterscheinungen (Ödeme in der Schulter, überlastete/entzündete Sehnen)
Physiotherapie kann den Heilungsprozess verbessern
Das ganze braucht dennoch viel Zeit


----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. August 2014)

osarias schrieb:


> Sind bei Tossy 2 Patienten unter euch Einschränkungen nach konservativer Behandlung geblieben? Wie hat die Unfallversicherung reagiert?
> Wäre natürlich wünschenswert wenn das mal wieder so wird wie es war, ich hab da aber so meine Bedenken.


Mir ließ man damals gar keine Wahl. Ich wurde nicht informiert, dass Tossy 2 auch operativ gemacht werden kann. Fiese Nummer, zumal die betroffene Schulter grad 1 Jahr zuvor wegen einer SLAP Läsion (ausgerissener Knorpel) operiert werden musste und somit in jedem Fall vorgeschädigt war.

Noch heute, 2 Jahre nach dem Tossy Unfall, habe ich teils massive Bewegungseinschränkungen zu verbuchen. Hinter den Rücken greifen geht kaum, nach oben nur bedingt und unter Schmerzen. (fühlt sich jedesmal an, als wenn eine Sehne über den Knochen gnubbelt/springt). Ständig hab ich mit Nackenverspannungen, Kopfschmerzen und einer schmerzenden Schulter zu kämpfen.
Dehnübungen helfen bedingt und kurzfristig.

Unfallversicherung...tja, bei mir passierte es beim Fußballspiel. Wurde während des Kopfballs von hinten gestoßen, prallte gegen den Pfosten, von dort unkontrolliert zurück und kam dementsprechend unglücklich mit dem Ellenbogen zuerst auf dem Boden auf. Umstehende erzählten später, man hätte die reißenden Bänder peitschen hören...
Hab gar nicht erst versucht irgendwo Geld rauszuholen. Unsere Vereinsversicherung hätte nicht gezahlt, sondern nach dem Verursacher gefragt, dessen Vereinsversicherung hätte sich quergestellt und eventuell darauf verwiesen, dass die Schmerzen auch von der Vorschädigung stammen könnten. 
Soll ich nun so´n armes Schwein zivil verklagen, weil er im Eifer des Gefechtes einen Schubser macht, bei dem er die fiesen Folgen gar nicht kalkulieren konnte? Wie oft hatte ich in der Vergangenheit beim Grätschen versehentlich des Gegners Schienbein  statt den Ball getroffen? Leben und leben lassen!!


----------



## JoergX (13. September 2014)

Hallo,

bin seit 11.09.2014 (9-11 ) auch im Tossy 3 Club.  Bei einem relativ harmlosen Sprung bin ich blöd abgesprungen, links weggekommen, Gabel durchgeschlagen, frontal gegen einen Baum und dann übern Lenker voll auf die rechte Schulter und den Kopf. War dann ziemlich benommen und ein wenig verwirrt, bis ich dann den Schlüsselbeinhochstand bemerkt hatte. Musste dann auch noch 8km runter, aber hat dank des Schocks ganz gut funktioniert.

In der Ambulanz haben sie dann Lux.artic.AC dext.Tossy III diagnostiziert. Bin jetzt erst am 15.9. in die Schulterambulanz zur Aufklärung und weitere Schritte wiederbestellt. Bis dahin hab ich außer Schmerztabletten nichts bekommen und den Vermerk Schonen am Befund. Kein Verband, gar nix. Fand ich schon mal komisch. Am Montag heißts dann wohl OP ja oder nein. Hab mich zwischenzeitlich intensiv damit auseinandergesetzt und auch hier recherchiert. Bin schon mal sehr happy, dass es hier so viele Erfahrungsberichte gibt! Danke schon mal an Alle!

Da ich aus Wien bin wollte ich fragen, ob von den Betroffenen jemand ebenfalls aus Wien oder Umgebung ist und mir eine Empfehlung bezüglich Spital und Chirurg im Falle einer OP bzw. ev. Physio geben kann. Aktuell tendiere ich in Richtung OP (TightRobe oder Weaver-Dunn). Vermute aber, dass im UKH nur die Methode über den Draht anbieten, welcher dann wieder entfernt werden muss. Aber mal sehen was am 15.9. raus kommt.

Wär jedenfalls für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!

VG,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie ging es nun aus ?


----------



## Nasum (21. Oktober 2014)

Diese Ärzte, manchmal könnte ich sie schlagen. Hatte am 22.09 die OP zur Entfernung meiner Hakenplatte, es lief alles ganz gut und ich konnte direkt nach Hause. Am nächsten Tag war dann gleich die Wundkontrolle und ich fragte im KKH direkt nach der Physiotherapie. Man sagte mir das ich dort wo ich die Fäden ziehen lasse( macht bei uns das Amb. Versorgungszentrum vom KKH)fragen soll. Bin dann nach 10 Tagen dort hin zum Fäden ziehen und natürlich gab es auch dort keine Physio, ich sollte den Arm einfach bewegen war die Antwort. Hab dann nochmal bei meiner Hausärztin versucht etwas zu bekommen aber die wollte nicht, geht ja auf ihr Kontingent. Ich hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr mich damit rum zu Ärgern, so hab ich keine Schmerzen mehr in der Schulter, bei manchen Bewegungen zieht oder zwickt es noch aber das wird. Ich mach einfach ein paar Übungen zum Dehnen und kreise den Arm ein wenig und dann wird das schon. Bis es komplett schmerzfrei ist dauert es bestimmt noch und voll belasten darf ich noch nicht. Alles wird gut und wenn der Winter vorbei ist gehts mit dem biken wieder los.


----------



## Asrael (21. Oktober 2014)

Also nach Tossy 3 ist die Physio extrem wichtig. Frag mal bei deiner Kasse nach, 3 Rezepte sollten da drin sein.
Ich bin übrigens auch wieder im Club, allerdings diesmal rechts und gefühlt nur Tossy 1. Den gang zum Orthopäden kann ich mir sparen weil 4 bis 6 Wochen Wartezeit. Zumindest ist das Schlüsselbein noch da wo es hingehört.


----------



## Nasum (21. Oktober 2014)

Shit, aber Tossy1 geht ja noch. Hab gerade nochmal mit dem Amb. Versorgungszentrum telefoniert. Ich soll nächsten Dienstag vorbei kommen dann bekomm ich meine Physio...warum nicht gleich so. Meinen Arm kann ich zumindest in alle Richtungen bewegen, arbeiten geht auch ohne Probleme, selbst die 20kg Salzsäcke tragen geht klar. Bei manchen Bewegungen zieht es noch ein wenig bzw. gibt es leichte schmerzen. Joggen ist gar kein Problem und ein paar leichte Handeln schwingen ist auch kein Ding, Liegestütze lass ich lieber noch. Wenn die Physio dann mal anläuft sollte es ja irgendwann wieder richtig gut funktionieren. Ich denke nach dem Winter ist die Sache durch.


----------



## JoergX (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

anbei mein aktueller Status: habe mich aufgrund der "langen" Wartezeiten zwischen meinen Ambulanzterminen im UKH noch telefonisch bei Privatärzten bezüglich einer OP informiert, die Kosten (~5000€) haben mich dann aber doch abgeschreckt. Blieb daher beim öffentlichen UKH, da dort ebenfalls die TightRope Methode zum Einsatz kommt. Dauerte eben nur etwas länger. Anbei die Historie bis jetzt (etwas ausführlicher):

- 11.09.14: Unfall und Ambulanzbesuch -> Diagnose Tossy 3 -> Schonung und Wiederbestellung zur Schulterambulanz
- 15.09.14: Kontrolle - Schulterambulanz -> OP wird empfohlen, Schlüsselbein instabil -> Wiederbestellung eine Woche später, da noch ein Kratzer war
- 22.09.14: Kontrolle - Schulterambulanz -> OP nicht erforderlich, da das Schlüsselbein doch nicht so instabil ist -> habe mich aber aufgrund der Erfahrungsberichte dafür entschieden -> OP am 29.09.14 geplant
- 24.09.14: Termin beim Anästhesist -> keine Freigabe aufgrund von Antibiotika, hatte mir noch eine Harnwegsinfektion eingefangen.  -> Wiederbestellung 
- 29.09.14: Kontrolle - Schulterambulanz und Anästhesit -> alles OK -> OP am 01.10.14 geplant 
- 02.10.14: UKH -> Am 2.10. wurde ich dann endlich operiert und mir wurden 2 TightRopes eingezogen. Soweit verlief alles gut. Leider kein minimal-invasiver Eingriff, habe eine ca. 7cm Naht
- 06.10.14: Entlassung aus dem UKH mit Gilchristverband 
- 13.10.14: Nahtentfernung, leichte Pendelbewegungen des Arms erlaubt. Ging ab dann wieder meinem Bürojob nach
- 03.11.14: erneute Kontrolle geplant und Entfernung des Verbands

Bisher läuft's ganz gut, Schmerzmittel habe ich bereits eine Woche nach der OP abgesetzt. Ab und zu zieht es schon noch, aber ist verkraftbar. Physio hatte ich bisher nicht verordnet bekommen. Ab wann habt ihr mit der Physio begonnen? Wie strickt habt ihr euch an die 4 Wochen gehalten den Arm im Verband zu lassen? 

Danke!


----------



## Nasum (23. Oktober 2014)

Mal kurz zur Physio...ich hab direkt am ersten Tag nach der OP die erste Physio bekommen, ich lag noch im Krankenbett und musste ran. Es ging dann regelmässig weiter mit der Physio und das nicht zu knapp. Man sagte mir das die Gefahr besteht das man eine Versteifung in der Schulter bekommen kann, deswegen schon ma ersten Tag nach der OP die  Physio. Ich hatte dann noch eine OP um das Metal zu entfernen und bekomme jetzt wieder Physio(siehe ein paar Threads über dir). Hol dir so SCHNELL WIE MÖGLICH PHYSIO-TERMINE. Es kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Asrael (23. Oktober 2014)

mit Physio würde ich erst 2 Wochen nach Tightrope OP beginnen. Du bekommst max 3 Rezepte mit 6 Behandlungen. In den ersten 2 Wochen kann der Therapeut eh nicht viel machen, das kannst du auch selbst daheim. Ab der zweiten Woche sind die Physiotermine viel wertvoller.


----------



## JoergX (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Info wegen der Physio! Mittlerweile sind es schon 3 Wochen nach der OP und bin erst in 1 1/2 Wochen wieder bestellt. Was habt ihr da ungefähr gemacht in den ersten 4 Wochen? Pendelbewegungen und den Unterarm bewegen soll ich jetzt schon machen. Aber scheint mir etwas wenig zu sein.

War gestern das erste Mal am Sitzrad. Das war schon sehr angenehm endlich mal wieder bewegen.  Wann habt ihr das erste Mal begonnen eine gemütliche Runde am Bike zu drehen? 

Thx!


----------



## DerSchrottie (18. November 2014)

JoergX schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr das erste Mal begonnen eine gemütliche Runde am Bike zu drehen?


Das dürfte von Fall zu Fall variieren.

Ich selbst hatte am 4.10. meinen Abflug, infolge dessen eine gebrochene Rippe, ein Pneumothorax und ein Tossy 3 vorlagen. Am 8.10. gab es eine TightRope-OP, mit der Physio wurde direkt begonnen. Morgen beginnt dann die 7. postoperative Woche und ab da darf ich auch wieder aufs Rad. Vorher gab es einen genauen Plan wie weit und wie aktiv/passiv bestimmte Bewegungen erlaubt waren.
Und "gemütlich" muss es sowieso losgehen, richtig auf den Trail darf ich frühestens im April wieder...


----------



## JoergX (21. November 2014)

Danke für die Info DerSchrottie! So hätte ich mir das eigentlich auch vorgestellt. Bei mir gabs weitaus weniger Infos. Wie gesagt die ersten 6 Wochen fast gar keine Anweisungen außer keine Belastung und ab der 5. Woche Pendelbewegungen. Seit dieser Woche (7 Wochen nach der OP) darf ich von unten schon leicht belasten und hatte heute erst meine erste Physio. Die war schon ziemlich heftig. Von 0 auf 100%. Musste den Arm schon von vorn und seitlich übern Kopf soweit es geht. Auch Drehbewegung nach außen. Das Positive, bin schon ziemlich beweglich und ging eigentlich ganz gut. Fahr jetzt auch schon seit der 7. Woche vorsichtig und gemütlich mit dem Citybike in der Stadt. Mit dem Mountainbiken auf leichte Trails werd ich wohl auch noch 2-3 Monate warten. Bikepark ist zum Glück erst wieder ab April/Mai interessant. 

Ab wann seit ihr nach der TightRope OP eigentlich wieder Laufen gegangen (also an die Läufer unter euch )? Würd ich gerne wieder angehen. Aber ist ja doch mehr Erschütterung wie beim Radfahren. Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (5. Dezember 2014)

fad faxe schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit Rockwood (RW) 1 und 2 (gleiche Schulter im Abstand von zwei Jahren: Bänder gedehnt, nicht gerissen; leichter Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins bei RW2):
> 
> Am besten gleich zum Orthopäden/Unfallchirurg: nach ca. 10 Tagen vernarben evtl. gerissene Bänder und das kann ab RW3 Einfluss auf die Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen operativer und konservativer Therapie mit den jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen haben. Man kann später zwar immer noch operieren, der Aufwand wird auf tendenziell größer (Sehne verpflanzen etc.)
> Erst MRT zeigte den Zustand der Bänder und der weiteren Begleiterscheinungen (Ödeme in der Schulter, überlastete/entzündete Sehnen)
> ...


Hallo
ich habe heute die gleiche Diagnose bekommen, nicht wirklich ernsthaft kaputt. Als Dessert gab es eine Zugabe von Cortison damit ich wieder schlafen kann und die Entzündung zurückgeht.
Laut meinem Doc muss ich die Schulter noch ein paar Wochen ( bis zu 3 Monate ) schonen.
Dauert das wirklich so lange, hat noch wer Erfahrungen mit den "weniger" schlimmen Sachen???


----------



## fad faxe (6. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir beim RW2 hat es mindestens drei Monate gedauert, bis ich wieder schmerzfrei auf der betroffenen Seite schlafen konnte. Hab auch 10h Physiotherapie gemacht (manuelle Therapie, Strom, Dehn- und Kräftigungsübungen). Manchmal merke ich die Schulter bei bestimmten Überkopfbewegungen immer noch leicht (ca. 5 Monate nach Sturz). Bin nach etwa drei Monaten wieder biken gegangen (all mountain bis enduro) und hatte eigentlich bisher keine Probleme. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Hauptrisiko ein erneuter Sturz ist, bevor sich die Bänder ausreichend stabilisiert haben. Dann geht vielleicht mehr kaputt. Bei mir waren zudem auch die Sehnenansätze überlastet und entzündet. Daher bin der Empfehlung meines Arztes, 3 Monate zu pausieren, gefolgt und damit bisher ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## Bubbolino (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube dass bi mir auch noch das Problem ist dass Ich die Schulter im Mai schon operiert hatte. Da hat man mir das Schulterdach abgefräst, den Schleimbeutel und den Miniskus entfernt.
Ich hatte nicht mal einen Sturz, bei mir war's ein Autounfall, da hat mir der blöde Gurt beim Aufprall das Schlüsselbein nach hinten geschoben und das Gelenk gesprengt.
Jetzt habe ich verstreckte Bänder und Sehnen, eine Vernarbung von der OP, ein Tossy 1 im AC Gelenk und entzündete Sehnen.
Ich hoffte eigentlich dass ich nach 4-5 Wochen wieder biken kann, das sieht aber im Moment ganz schlecht aus. Der Doc hat mich sogar schon gefragt ob ich mir vorstellen könnte zu joggen, er ist sich da nicht mehr sicher ob ich überhaupt nochmal schmerzfrei Biken kann.


----------



## Murphy1337 (17. Dezember 2014)

Also ich fahr selbst downhill habe die tossy II-III Diagnose Ende oktober/ Anfang November bekommen. 2 angerissene Bänder wovon 1 komplett durch war.
Der Arzt selbst meint vor Frühjahr kann ich das vergessen überhaupt Sport zu machen und das Training für die Rennsaison könnte ich Knicken.
Ich will endlich wieder biken zur Hölle, kriege gerade eine Ultraschall Therapie um den heildungsprozess zu beschleunigen und danach soll es an die Physio gehen.
Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr wieder richtig ballern konntet?
Kann den Arm wieder halbwegs bewegen aber Belastung kann ich vergessen


----------



## Nasum (18. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir lag Tossy3 vor. Das war am 22.Juni. Ende Oktober/Anfang November war ich das erste mal wieder auf der DH Strecke. Es zwickt zwar ab und zu noch ganz leicht aber das ging dann auch weg. Hatte eine Hakenplatte drin und eigentlich ist alles gut verheilt. Von Fall zu Fall ganz der Heilungsprozess aber unterschiedlich ausfallen. Bin beim Snowboard fahren schon ein paar mal hingefallen in der letzten Zeit und es hat alles gehalten. Wenn du schön deine Physio durchziehst und ein wenig trainierst dann geht das ganz gut.


----------



## tani90 (19. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## tani90 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 
Das ist hier ja zwar ein biker forum, aber ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm das ich mir meine Verletzung aus einem Sturz vom pferd entstanden ist... also der unfall war am 27.10. und ich wurde direkt ins kh eingeliefert. Diagnose rockwood lll  und Brüche an hals- und Brustwirbeldortsatz. Der Arzt wollte  dann nach dem Belastungsröntgen entscheiden, ob operiert werden soll oder nicht. Der Unterschied vom spalt   zur gesunden schulter war aber	 doppelt so groß also wollte er   operieren. Eigentlich wollte er das noch	 
 in der nacht machen, aber es ist was  dazwischen gekommen. Am nächsten 
 tag wurde es auch nichts aber am  29.10 mir wurde die hakenplatte  eingesetzt. Jetzt sind fast 2 monate  rum,ich habe immernoch starke   Probleme, als ob da etwas klemmt.  Starke schmerzen beim husten und  niesen. Mein Muskel im oberarm  schmerzt enorm. Wenn ich mich  hinlegen will dauert es ne ganze weile  bis ich liegen kann, auf der gesunden  seite kann ich auch nicht liegen also  bleibt nur rückenlage. Und wenn mein  freund mit dem hund raus geht und ich geh mit ca nach 30 min ziehts in meinem ganzen arm bis in die  fingerspitzen. Meine hausärztin ist keine große Hilfe, hat angedeutet mir keine Physiotherapie mehr zu verschreiben, aus dem grund, weil die Krankenkasse dann probleme macht nach dem 3. Rezept (obwohl man dann ja einen antrag stellen kann) Chirurg und Orthopäde sagen ich soll weiter Physiotherapie bekommen sind mit der passiven Bewegung sehr zufrieden, aktiv bekomme ich den unterarm kaumhoch... der Orthopäde meinte aber, wenn die Ärztin rum spinnt stellt er mir das Rezept aus. Meine Frage ist, ob hier auch einige die probleme haben oder hatten? Der Chirurg meinte wegen des ziehens bis in die finger ich soll zum neurologen, um auszuschließen, dass es nicht von den Brüchen an der Wirbelsäule kommt. Naja jetzt einen termin zu  bekommen ist fast unmöglich. Der Orthopäde schließt es aus, da der schmerz nur beim gehen entsteht. Am 21. Januar kommt wahrscheinlich die platte raus ich hoffe da bleibt nichts chronisches zurück


----------



## Asrael (19. Dezember 2014)

3 x 6 physiotermine bevor die haken Platte entfernt wurde war auch echt quatsch. Die Platte fixiert dein Schlüsselbein gegen dein Schulterblatt und das du damit keine Bäume ausreißen kannst sollte klar sein. 
Eigentlich geht's erst nach metallentfernung richtig los. 
Mal ehrlich wieso verballert dein Physiotherapeut 18 Termine in 8 Wochen???


----------



## Nasum (19. Dezember 2014)

Warte ab bis die Platte raus ist. Mit der Platte konnte ich auch nur auf dem Rücken liegen und es war eigentlich mehr ein Krampf mit dem Ding, als sie raus war ging es ganz schnell Berg auf. Physio ist gut und schön und muss auch sein aber nachdem die Platte raus ist ist sie enorm wichtig. Die Sache dauert, immer mit der Ruhe das wird wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tani90 (19. Dezember 2014)

Zur zeit macht der Physiotherapeut mehr lymphdrainage, da es nach dem kontrollröntgen im achselbereich ziemlich geschwollen ist und schmerzt, da die arzthelferin nicht wusste, dass ich eine platte drin hab und den arm etwas doof bewegt hat, bevor ich sagen konnte das es nicht über 90 grad geht. Und der Orthopäde und Chirurg meinten ja eh weiter Therapie, damit es nicht versteift und halt zur schmerz reduktion...


----------



## Orchideebar (19. Dezember 2014)

Bin dankbar für die vielen Infos hier, das macht mir Mut. Ich hatte am 12.12.14 ne twin tail tight rope OP, also doppelt Schnur hält besser ;-). 2Wochen Ruhigstellung,ab3W Beginn Physio,ab 6W Schulterkissen weg und Physio bis 90°Freigabe,ab 9W Freigabe des Gelenkes(wieder biken,Auto fahren?),ab 5Mon.Freigabe komplett. Nun muss ich mich in Geduld üben und schön Gymnastik machen. Bin Handwerker, hoffentlich wirds wieder richtig heile.


----------



## privy (21. Dezember 2014)

Moin Gemeinde,

hatte im letzten Jahr(20.09.13) einen Abflug vom MTB mit Rippenbruch und Rochwood 3 bis 4. In meiner Heimatstadt wollten sie mich sofort operieren, was ich dankend ablehnten, da sie mir nicht mitteilen konnten wer überhaupt die OP durchführen würde/sollte.
Nachdem die Beschwerden an der Schulter zunahmen, suchte ich mir ein geeignetes Krankenhaus, dieses fand ich in Köln-Merheim. Bei der Operation am 12.12.14 wurden 20cm der Semitendinosussehne aus dem Knie entnommen und in der Schulter eingesetzt. Die 2 stündige Op verlief ohne Probleme. Darf jetzt 2 Wochen die Schulter überhaupt nicht bewegen und anschließend soll langsam mit passiver KG angefangen werden. Loben muß ich das Krankenhaus für die Top Organsiation, hiervon kann sich das ein oder andere Krankenhaus eine Scheibe abschneiden!

privy


----------



## Orchideebar (21. Dezember 2014)

Weiß Jemand ob man mit dem Status AC Gel.Spr. Rockwood3, Tight Rope, nach 5 Mon. erst wieder körperlich arbeiten, bei der Bundesagentur ne Reha Umschulung durchbekommt?
Ich hänge grade in den Seilen jobmäßig und habe Existenzangst, auch finanziell, danke i.V.


----------



## privy (24. Dezember 2014)

Eine Umschulung durch zu bekommen wird bestimmt nicht einfach, vorallem muss man bei der Agentur hartnäckig bleiben.


----------



## snooopy2 (12. April 2015)

Hi,

ich gehöre seit 3. April auch zu denen mit der Erfahrung "Tossy 3". Ich bin am 9.4. operiert worden mit zwei Tight Ropes. Jetzt darf ich 6-8 Wochen nich belasten und dann erst nach 6 MOnaten wieder "Kontaktsportarten" machen (da gehört Biken wohl mit dazu). Was mich nur wundert.. Typisch bekommt man nach der OP diesen Gilchristverband. Ich hatte den bis zur OP ebenfalls. Nach der OP brauche/soll ich diesen jedoch nicht mehr benutzen...Hat jemand die gleiche/ähnliche Situation? Weil, ich würde lieber diesen verband nutzen und dafür wieder früher Biken 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (12. April 2015)

Ich hatte den zwar noch dran nach der OP, meine Physio hat aber gemeint, ich soll den so schnell wie möglich (schmerzfrei) ablassen und nur nachts tragen (damit man nicht aus Versehen mal den Arm über den Kopf nimmt), damit die letzten Muskelreste nicht auch noch abbauen. Für die reine Reha hilft der nichts, die Bänder heilen auch ohne den. Der Muskelaufbau in der Physio ist dann das wichtigste...


----------



## DerSchrottie (12. April 2015)

Biken ist keine Kontaktsportart.


----------



## Nasum (12. April 2015)

Also ich konnte nach knapp 4 Monaten wieder biken...DH. Hatte auch Tossy3. Gibt zwar unterschiede beim Heilungsverlauf aber ich denke das wird schon eher klappen mit biken. Immer schon zum Physio gehen und die Übungen machen....und Geduld haben.


----------



## snooopy2 (12. April 2015)

Vom Gefühl her ist mir ohne Verband auch lieber, da ich mich bereits jetzt schon etwas bewegen kann. Schulter tut halt alleine schon wegen der OP und den Zerrungen der umliegenden Muskeln noch weh. Aber das ist jetzt erst mal nicht zu ändern. Aber die Frage mit "Kontaktsportart" habe ich natürlich gleich gestellt. Der Operateur und der Krankengymnast in der klinik haben dies jedoch auf "biken" aufgeweitet. Überhaupt war ich bei denen voll in der Schublade "hirnloser Biker". Das dies nach 20 jahren und ca. 4 Tkm/Jahr der erste echte "unfall" war, wollte keiner wissen. Ein Freund,der ebenfalls Physotherpeut ist, meinte jedoch ebenfalls, dass ich nach 5-6 Wochen wieder anfangen könnte (ja sogar sollte) mit dem Biken . Natürlich mehr lockere Ausfahrten ohne Erschütterungen...

So ein Sch...s, jetz geht die Saison gerade los und ich war schon gut im Training für eine Transalpüberquerung im August...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## morph027 (12. April 2015)

Ist immer unpassend  Aber gute Besserung und schnelle, unkomplizierte Heilung. Meine Schulterpfannenfraktur vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr am Ostersonntag hat mich auch fast die ganze Saison gekostet ... zum Glück war der Herbst mild.


----------



## Orchideebar (13. April 2015)

Ist es eigentlich normal dass sich der "Hubbel" (also Knochen des Schlüsselbeines) nach, bei mir 4 Monaten, wieder deutlich sichtbar abzeichnet? Ich hab den Eindruck, es sieht so schlimm aus wie vor der Operation (Rockwood 4), Twin Tight Rope


----------



## Nasum (13. April 2015)

Ich hatte zwar eine Platte drin aber bei mir kam der Hubbel kaum sichtbar wieder nach oben. Bei manchen Schulterstellungen sieht man es leicht aber man muss schon genau hingucken.


----------



## DerSchrottie (13. April 2015)

Bei mir steht er auch wieder hoch, was darauf hindeutet, das das Tight Rope versagt hat. Schlimmstenfalls muss ich demnächst nochmal untere Messer. Ob das bei Dir auch so ist, kann aber nur Dein Arzt sagen.


----------



## Monteciao (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle,
hatte im September '12 meine OP mit Tossy 3 und da wurde mir Tight Rope eingepflanzt. Klappt "eigentlich" ganz gut, außer das ich auf dieser Schulter nichts mehr tragen kann und total überempfidlich bin, sobald mir jemand auf die Schulter langt/greift.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Hat jemand von euch auch das Gefühl das die Kordel spannt bzw. manchmal zu kurz ist?
Wie verhällt es sich mit dem fühlen bei berührung bei euch? Wenn ich mit der Fingerkuppe an der Vorderseite der Schulter entlangfahre, spüre ich ein Kitzeln wie mit Schwachstrom auf der Rückseite der Schulter.
Direkt um den Knopf im Schlüsselbein fühlt es sich oft Schwammig an. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit wieder ausoperieren gemacht?
Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen...
Dennoch allen anderen eine gute Genesung und Grüße von der Ostalb

Monteciao


----------



## Orchideebar (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Befürchtung dass das "Fremdgefühl" in der Schulter durch das Seil nie ganz verschwinden wird, das Gehirn wird es "abspeichern" so gut wie es geht. Meine Schulter ist auch überempfindlich, gegen Freunschaftsklatscher allergisch einige Kumpels raffen es nie :-(. Ich mache jeden Abend spezielles Hanteltraining, um die Schultermuskulatur zu stärken, das Gelenk zu entlasten,das empfielht auch meine Physiotherapeutin. **Cheers**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tarkowsky (10. Mai 2015)

Ich habe diesen Thread gerade entdeckt und mich daran erinnert, dass ich vor ca 20 Jahren auch einen Tossy 3 hatte. Damals empfahl mir der Doc, aufgrund meiner sehr guten Muskulatur von einer OP abzusehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich 3 Monate out of order war und zT ziemlich schmerzhaft, bin ich bisher ganz gut davon gekommen. Jedenfalls weiß ich bis heute nicht, was eine Arthrose ist. Lediglich der Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins war recht lange zu sehen. Bin jetzt 62 und hoffe, dass ich davon verschont bleibe. Bei all den Posts würde mich mal interessieren, wie es den Verunfallten nach längerer Zeit so geht? Der Thread wurde ja doch vor einigen Jahren gestartet.


----------



## MTBLA (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte letzes Jahr im September einen Sturz mit Tossy 2.
Da ich von den Ärzten nur hörte da wird nur konservativ behandelt, habe ich mich selbst auf die Suche gemacht und bin auf diese Webseite gestossen:
https://www.shoulderdoc.co.uk/
Dort findet ihr alles zum Thema Schulterverletzungen. Von der Anatomie über Therapie / OP Möglichkeiten bis zur App für Therapeuten / Patienten um die Physiotherapie zu planen. Ich habe dort einige gute Übungen gefunden, die mich auch weitergebracht haben.
Ich denke die Rugbyspielenden Briten fallen ständig auf die Schulter, deshalb ist der "Markt" in GB etwas grösser als in DE. ;-)

Ach ja - ich fahre wieder MTB - fast ohne Einschränkungen. Die Kraft ist auch wieder da. Ich habe da echt viel Glück gehabt. Im November letzten Jahres war ich mir noch nichtmal sicher ob ich diese Saison wieder fahren kann.
Also an alle Schultergeplagten - Kopf hoch, hört bei Behandlungen / Vorschlägen auf euren Bauch und natürlich üben, üben, üben...


----------



## Mouuu (17. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute!
Ich bin begeisterter MTB und kein Trail ist mir zu steil ich fahre jeden! Zurzeit fahre ich parallel zum aufbau der Kondition Rennrad und bin auf den Höhepunkt meiner Fitness.... bis vor 3 Tagen... mit dem Rennrad fuhr ich meine Trainingsstrecke ab schön knackig Meter machen. Auf meiner Strecke muss ich ca. 1,5 km auf der Straße fahren um an den Fahrradweg zu gelangen. Ich war guter Dinge und extrem motiviert also fuhr ich los von mir Zuhause. Nach einen Kilometer fuhr ich auf die Straße vor mir ein Lieferwagen. Dieser wollte von der Hauptstraße in eine Abzweigung. Er fuhr rechts ich gerade aus und ich sah wie ein PKW aus der Einmündung schoss um auf die Hauptstr. zu gelangen. Blöd den er übersah mich.
Ich sah er würde mich voll erwischen und mir blieb nix übrig als schnell zu reagieren. Ich klinkte mich raus aus den Klicks und Sprang und landete voll auf der linken Schulter ( Tossy 3 ) ich hatte einen Schutzengel den mehr ist nicht passiert auf einer voll befahrenen Straße. Wurde am Freitag operiert Hakenplatte. Seitdem habe ich nur Schmerzen und wollte mir Rat holen wie ihr damit umgegangen seit?Schmerztherapie und Medikamente? Ich hatte nen doppelten Bandscheibenvorfall und andere diverse Verletzungen aber nix kommt an diesen Tossy 3 ran. Grauenhaft. 
Danke jetzt schon einmal für eure Hilfe! Denkt daran der Helm ist heilig! Ohne ihn wäre ich im Jenseits


----------



## snooopy2 (17. Mai 2015)

hi,

schmerzen sind bei mir ebenfalls bisher (5 Wochen nach OP mit TightRope) kaum zurückgegangen. Da braucht es wohl tatsächlich einiges an geduld.

An die, die mit Tight Rope operiert wurden. Ich bin inzwischen schon recht beweglich im "erlaubten" Bereich von 80Grad. Ich trainiere mit einem Gummiband schon die einzelnen Muskelpartien und 2 km Joggen geht seit einigen Tagen schon wieder. Aber die Muskeln krampfen aus meiner Sicht nach wie vor unverändert. Komme oft nicht ohne Schmerzmittel aus. Irgendwie würde ich gerne schon weiter bewegen. Es heißt langsam Kraft und Bewegung aufbauen nach 6-8 Wochen. Aber woher weiß man eigentlich, wann mehr erlaubt ist? Mein Physio ist da sehr passiv. Ich vermute der fängt erst in 2 Wochen damit an. Gibt es ein Indiz dafür, dass die Bänder schon "halt" gefunden haben?

Grüße
bernd


----------



## Tossy13 (26. Mai 2015)

Hier mal meine Tossy-Geschichte:

Habe mir am 4. März 2015 eine Schultereckgelenkssprengung nach Tossy3 beim Snowboarden in der Schweiz zugezogen. Eine gute Woche später gab es dann in Deutschland die OP "Bandnaht unter Schutz einer Hakenplatte". Ich habe mich beim Arzt der deutschen Handballnationalmannschaft operieren lassen, der mir zu dieser Methode riet, um die bestmögliche Belastbarkeit (beim Sport) wiederherzustellen. Am Donnerstag ist nun genau 11 Wochen nach der ersten OP die Materialentfernung angesetzt und ich hoffe, dass es dann (wie schon häufiger gelesen) schnell bergauf geht und ich bald wieder wie gewohnt Sport treiben kann. Kann mich in dieser Hoffnung jemand bekräftigen?

Die Schmerzen haben mir auch lange zu schaffen gemacht und tun das eigentlich immer noch. Besonders beim Schlafen und wenn man sich mal abstützt nervt es doch gewaltig. Ich habe zum Beispiel auch Schmerzen am Schulterblatt, in der Nackenmuskulatur der betroffenen Seite und in der Schulter selbst (also nicht nur oben, wo die Platte ist). Der Arzt sagte mir bei der Kontrolluntersuchung vor ein paar Tagen, dass Schmerzen über die gesamte Zeit, in der die Platte drin ist, nicht ungewöhnlich seien, da die Platte relativ stark reizen könne. Habe einfach immer nach Bedarf Ibuprofen 400 genommen, anfangs (ca. 10 Tage nach der OP) natürlich stärkeres Zeug

Trotzdem konnte ich schon nach ca. 3 1/2 - 4 Wochen nach der OP wieder langsam anfangen zu laufen. Da ja nicht viel anderes geht (spiele sonst Beachvolleyball und gehe 3 bis 4mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio), bin ich in den letzten Wochen ein richtiger Läufer geworden. Auch vorher sollte ich den Arm, soweit es die Schmerzen zuließen, frei unterhalb der 90*-Grenze bewegen und habe ihn auch schnell wieder relativ normal benutzt.

Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung an alle Betroffenen

B.


----------



## Mouuu (26. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute!

Ich melde mich jetzt mal zurück.
Bei mir sind jetzt gut 10 Tage rum nach der OP. Bei mir wurde eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt. Die ersten 4 Tage waren wirklich die Hölle ich nehme an mein Körper hat die Metallplatte nicht akzeptiert. Mittlerweile muss ich sagen gehts steil bergauf! Ich habe kaum noch Schmerzen und Tag für Tag kann ich den Arm immer mehr bewegen! Mittlerweile geht alleine anziehen waschen etc. ohne Probleme! ( Krass wie eingeschränkt man ist mit nur einem Arm! ) Die letzten zwei Tage bin ich jeweils 10 km spazieren
 gegangen was wirklich gut tat! Heute wird mein Rennrad auf die Rolle gestellt und dann wird schon angefangen locker zu radeln. Für alle betroffenen esst viel Calcium Magnesium und holt euch diese Traumeel Tabletten sind Homöopathische  Tabletten!! Wünsche allen viel Nerven und Gute Besserung!


----------



## Tossy13 (31. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein Update von mir: Seit der Materialentfernung (Hakenplatte) am vergangenen Donnerstag sind die Schmerzen schlagartig fast weg. Sogar unmittelbar nach der Op waren die Schmerzen bereits geringer als mit der Platte vor der OP. Ich könnte den Arm auch eigentlich schon wieder recht normal über Kopf bewegen und, da laut der Ärzte die Bänder gut verheilt sind, kann ich eigentlich ab sofort wieder alles(!) machen. Belastung bei Kraftsport, Beachvolleyball etc... Ich soll lediglich die Wundheilung der OP-Wunde (10 bis 14 Tage) abwarten und dann natürlich nicht von null auf hundert gehen. Wenn jetzt aber nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, sieht es tatsächlich so aus, dass mich das ganze insgesamt höchstens knappe 4 Monate bis zur vollständigen Wiederherstellung und Belastbarkeit gekostet hätte (Anfang März bis Ende Juni) *klopf-auf-Holz*.

Ich hoffe, dass kann einigen hier etwas Mut machen!

Liebe Grüße

B.


----------



## Bullit-proof (8. Juni 2015)

und der nächste.......

Leider hatt´s mich letztes WE auch erwischt!
Bin Kopfüber den Lenker abgeflogen und beim Abrollen über die rechte Schulter einen halben Meter großen Stein getroffen.....

Ich bin jetzt am Freitag operiert worden und alles andere als Glücklich. 

Die erste Diagnose direkt nach dem einliefern und Röntgen war Tossy 3,
dann am kommenden Tag bei der Visite Rockwood5, und jetzt nach der OP steht Rockwood4 im Operationsbericht unter Diagnose.


Es war alles sehr chaotisch in dem Krankenhaus(Agatharied am Tegernsee), und keiner wusste weder richtig bescheid noch hatten sie Lust oder Zeit einem etwas richtig zu erklären. Allem musste ich selber hinterher renne und immer wieder nachfragen.
Auch habe ich bis heute(Entlassen um 14Uhr), weder vor noch nach der OP mit dem Arzt sprechen können, der mich operiert hat.

Und der Grund warum ich unglücklich bin, ist das mein Schulterblatt und die Position der Schulter,
nicht mehr ist wie früher. Hab mich Gestern (2ter Tag nach OP) von meiner Freundin von hinten fotografieren lassen.

Das Schulterblatt ist verdreht und von hinten gesehen ganz außen viel weiter hinten (2-3cm) als links.
Auch ist die operierte Schulter recht jetzt insgesamt höher (2cm) und viel weiter außen (3cm) als links.

Das ist doch nicht normal ??
...könnt Ihr mir bitte Feedback geben bezüglich der Schulter/-blatt Position eurerseits.

Es wurde ja dieses twin-tail-tightrope eingebaut, und ich habe die Befürchtung das sie beim setzen dieser drei Bohrungen für die Ansatzpunkte gefuscht haben.
Und beim anziehen dieser jetzt das Schulterblatt sich irgendwie falsch hingedreht hat.......   

***aaaaarggggghhh***   .....ich könnt so durchdrehen grad...  ...ich will wieder meinen Körper so zurück wie er war !!!

Morgen werde ich gleich zum Physiotherapeut gehen, mal schauen was die dazu meinen.


----------



## Bullit-proof (8. Juni 2015)

hier die Fotos von meinem Rücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullit-proof (8. Juni 2015)

Hier die wichtigsten nach OP Röntgen


----------



## morph027 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich erkenn da nichts, bin aber auch Informatiker  Such dir einen vernünftigen Arzt, hier wirst da wohl denke ich niemanden finden. Ansonsten gute Besserung!


----------



## tawasbij (8. Juni 2015)

So, ich reihe mich auch mal ein. Hab mir am WE eine Schultereckgelenksprengung mit Tossy 3/Rockwood 5 zugezogen. OP ist kommenden Montag (15.06.) im Tight Rope - Verfahren.

Bei meiner Frage zur Nachbehandlung sagte der Arzt zu meiner Überraschung dass der Arm 4 Wochen komplett ruhig gestellt werden muss. Erst danach beginnt die Physiotherapie.

Das halte ich für reichlich spät. Ich meine im Netz gelesen zu haben, dass man bereits einen Tag nach der OP mit passiven Übungen beginnt... 

Nun meine Frage an die Tight Rope -operierten hier: wie sah bei euch die Nachsorge aus?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Bikeste (8. Juni 2015)

@Bullit-proof: Ist denn die Schwellung abgeklungen? Nach meinem Unfall und der OP mit Hakenplatte war meine Schulter und Oberarm noch nach 12 Tagen grün und blau. Bei mir war bis zur Entfernung der Hakenplatte ein deutlicher Hochstand zu sehen.

@tawasbij: Ich hatte direkt nach der OP und während der weiteren Tage Physiotherapie. Zudem habe ich dann zu Hause die übungen alle zwei bis drei Stunden widerholt. Ich sage immer: Wer rastet der rostet!

Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Genesung!


----------



## tawasbij (8. Juni 2015)

@Bikeste: Danke für die Antwort! Wurde dir ein TightRope vepasst, oder lese ich in Deinem Post richtig, dass Du ne Hakenplatte hattest? Ich glaube die Nachsorge ist bei beiden unterschiedlich...


----------



## MTBLA (9. Juni 2015)

An alle Schulterleidenden:
Schaut mal unter shoulderdoc.co.uk

Dort findet ihr kompetente Info´s über Anatomie, Diagnose, Therapie und Krankheitsverlauf diverser Schulterverletzungen.

Gute Besserung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mouuu (9. Juni 2015)

Hey Jungs!

Melde mich auch mal zurück! 
Also das die kaputte Schulter eine andere Stellung hat als die gesunde dürfte meines Erachtens völlig normal sein ich meine alle Bänder durch, Gelenkzersprengung wie soll sie da auch stehn wie ne eins? 

Zu meiner Regeneration:
Mittlerweile sind 24 Tage nach der OP vergangen und ich muss sagen es läuft gut!
Versuche mich extrem viel zu bewegen d.h spazieren, wandern etc. Hauptsache kein extrem Sport um die Schulter nicht unnötig zu belasten.
Meine Bewegungsfunktion kommt zurück und Schmerzen sind auch keine da  (Gott sei Dank ) man riet mir erst nach der Entfernung der Platte zum Physio zu gehen was meiner Meinung Sinn macht den man soll mit der Platte ja nicht über 90° gehen da sich die Platte sonst verbiegen könnte.

Ich wünsche allen hier noch viel Kraft und Geduld. Wichtig beschäftigt euch geht raus bewegt euch und dann legt euch hin und entspannt. Wie im Intervall Training wahnsinnig effiktiv!!!


----------



## Nasum (9. Juni 2015)

Trotz Platte wurde bei mir schon nach der ersten Woche die Physio gestartet, steht ja auf dem Schein das der Arm nicht über 90° nach oben kommen darf, da weiss der Physiotherapeut schon mit umzugehen. Mir sagte man das möglichst früh Bewegung in die Schulter muss(natürlich vorsichtig) um eine "frozen Shoulder" zu vermeiden, also eine Schultersteife entgegen zu wirken .


----------



## Mouuu (9. Juni 2015)

Ja ich dachte mir auch zuerst ich sollte mit der Physio beginnen jedoch beweg ich meinen Arm ( Schulter ) schon recht viel und bin mit der Bewegung zufrieden. Ich möchte die Schulter nicht über strapazieren deswegen bin ich der Meinung nach der Platten Entfernung erst damit loszulegen. Sollte denk ich auch jeder für sich Entscheiden wie er damit am besten umgeht. Ich bin soweit echt zufrieden wenn man die ersten 2 Wochen betrachtet.


----------



## Nasum (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn du zufrieden bist ist alles gut. Bei mir ist auch alles bestens verheilt. Man sagte mir zwar das ich ein halbes Jahr nicht biken kann aber nach ca. 3,5 Monaten stand ich wieder auf der Dh-Strecke und alles war gut.


----------



## Mouuu (9. Juni 2015)

Sau cool freu mich auch schon wieder aufs biken!!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Juni 2015)

bei mir wurde auch nach der OP (Tight Rope) mit Rockwood V sofort mit der Pysio angefangen. Das war vor 3 3/4 Jahren, jetzt aktuell habe ich einen neuen Termin weil die operierte Schulter bei bestimmten Bewegungen quitscht . Hört sich an wie Plastik auf Plastik, habe noch keine Schmerzen aber normal ist das auch nicht. Also mal nachgucken lassen. 
Ich wünsche allen einen guten Heilungsverlauf


----------



## Bullit-proof (10. Juni 2015)

@tawasbij

Also auf meine Nachbehandlungsplan vom Krankenhaus seht:
- 2 Wochen Verband tragen
- Tag7 - 28	 Krankengymnastik - pasiv bis 60
- Woche 5-6	Krankengymnastik - aktiv bis 90
- Woche 6 Röndgenkontrolle mit anschl. Belastungsteigerung


----------



## Bullit-proof (10. Juni 2015)

@Bikeste

Schwellung ist schon noch da, aber diese kann nicht erklären warum die operiere Schulter einige cm weiter außen steht ???!?
Blutergüsse oder Farben sehe ich bei mir keine. Hatte aber auch dieses Tight Rope und keine Hakenplatte wie Du.


@Mouuu

Naja, bei dieser GelenkEckSprengung werden drei Bänder komplett durchtrennt. Durch dieses Tight-Rope werden aber eben die zwei
wichtigeren Bänder wieder genau so hergestellt und das äußere (Kapselband-Naht) wurde zusammengenäht.
Also müsste die Position wieder so stimmen!! Tut sie aber nicht!!!  :-(

Ich kann mir das nur durch zwei Sachen erklären:
-- Entweder die Muskeln sind von den OP-Schnitten und der Verletzung dadurch nicht fähig das Schulterblatt richtig zu "spannen",
was mir am liebsten wäre, da es ja nicht von Dauer sein wird.
-- oder aber ich denke das Setzen (Position / Winkel / Abstand) dieser 3 Löcher kann viel Unterschied ausmachen und die nach dem Einlegen des Tight-Rope unter Spannung gesetzten Fäden richten des Schulterblatt dann eher so oder so aus.


Ich habe auch leider ein Gefühl im Gelenk drin, als würde mich etwas spanne / zurückhalten, wenn ich mein Arm nach vorne heben will, was ich hier auch schon öfters mal gelesen habe, das das bei einigen auch so war/ist.


----------



## snooopy2 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

bei mir gibt es auch ein -leider negatives - update. Ich habe Tossy 3 mit OP am 9.4.15 (Tight Rope). Bei der Nachkontrolle stellte man fest dass das Schlüsselbein wieder 1cm höher steht. Da auch "spiel" spürbar ist und permanent "leicht" schmerzt, wurde mir jetzt stark geraten eine Hakenplatte einsetzen zu lassen. 8-10 Wochen bleibt die drinn und wird dann ambulant entfernt.   Ob es jetzt an meinem Übereifer im Training liegt oder OP Fehler der Grund ist...das ist beides Denkbar. 

Ich könnte k...zen...
Grüße
Snooopy


----------



## Orchideebar (12. Juni 2015)

Bei mir steht das Schlüsselbein auch wieder hoch nach der OP vom 14.12.14, aber ich lasses so, da ich auch wieder als Fliesenleger arbeite und echt keine Schmerzen habe. Ich hatte nach dem Unfall Fotos gemacht und die mit dem Jetzigen Zustand verglichen,Fazit: Optisch identisch, hätt ich mir also sparen können und würde nicht als Marionette herumlaufen ;-). ABER das Tight Rope Verfahren gibts doch schon bestimmt 20 Jahren, wieso haben DIE das net im Griff, die lebenden Beweise schreiben hier im Form!! Wünsche ALLEN gute Besserung, Prost....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsBiker007 (13. Juni 2015)

@ bulletproof

Erstmal Respekt für deinen Rücken! So ein Kreuz kann ja ganz schön was auffangen! War auch in Agatharied wegen Diagnose meines chronischen Tossy bei Dr. Brunner. Bist du von ihm operiert worden? Wollte eigentlich mich von ihm auch operieren lassen. Kannste ihn nicht (mehr) empfehlen?

Gruß,
der BullsBike


----------



## Bullit-proof (14. Juni 2015)

BullsBiker007 schrieb:


> @ bulletproof
> 
> Erstmal Respekt für deinen Rücken! So ein Kreuz kann ja ganz schön was auffangen! War auch in Agatharied wegen Diagnose meines chronischen Tossy bei Dr. Brunner. Bist du von ihm operiert worden? Wollte eigentlich mich von ihm auch operieren lassen. Kannste ihn nicht (mehr) empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Danke......
Ja, das war auch die erste Reaktion von dem Arzt in der Notaufnahme   ......sein´s froh das sie so beieinander sind,
sonst hätt´s auch das Schlüsselbein und mehr gebrochen........

Dr. Brunner hatt mich leider nicht operiert, sondern Dr. Peter Sangha was mir z.B auch nicht schmeckt!
Vor der OP habe ich mich aber darum auch leider nicht gekümmert oder mich informiert, noch weiß ich nicht mal ob man sich überhaupt den operierenden Chirurg selbst wählen kann ist ja meine erste OP in meinem Leben überhaupt gewesen 
...aber Dr. Brunner schein da einer der Besten zu sein .... ist ja auch Presidänt der Deutschen Vereinigung für Schulter- und Ellenbogenchirurgie.
Ich habe wohl anscheinend einen "Lehrling" bekommen, denn mein Zimmerkollege (Fußballspieler vom Tegernsee) kannte diesen Arzt nicht und wunderte sich, denn seine Mutter ist Stationsärztin und er kennt sonst alle operierenden Chirurgen.... 

Auch habe ich nicht nur wegen der schiefen Schulterblatt-Position den Verdacht das bei mir gefuscht/trainiert/ungenau gebohrt wurde, sondern auch weil ab dem Schnitt bis hinunter seitlich des Bizeps(also ca. 15x10cm) die Hautoberfläche Taub ist(irgendein Nerv erwischt ?!??), und bis jetzt in diesen 10 Tagen nach der OP kein bisschen zurück gekommen ist. 

Die haben es auch nicht geschafft bis zur Meiner Entlassung, das ich weder mit Dr. Brunner noch den mich operierendem Chirurg Dr. Sangha sprechen konnte wie die OP den verlaufen ist.........


----------



## Bullit-proof (14. Juni 2015)

snooopy2 & Orchideebar

Ich leide mit euch und wünsche Euch nur das beste....
Schon eine Sauerei, das angehende/unerfahrene Ärzte an Zivilpersonen trainieren dürfen.



*@an Alle die es schon erwischt hatt*

Es wäre Nett wenn Ihr ein bisschen Feedback gibt,

ob zum Einen -------> bei euch das Schulterblatt wieder da ist wo es sein soll,
und zum Anderen  ---> bei wem alles um die Wunde herum Tote Haut geblieben ist, und auch wie groß?

Auch würde mich interessieren wer es von Euch mit einer stationären Reha versucht hat,
und ob sie von der Krankenkasse akzeptiert oder abgewiesen worden ist.

Danke.


----------



## Orchideebar (14. Juni 2015)

Also zudem was Bullit-proof erwähnt hat, das mit dem Taubheitsgefühl Am Schnitt/der Narbe, das hatte ich auch und kann Dir die Bedenken nehmen, das verschwindet. UND, ich wurde auch von einem anderen Chirurgen operiert als von dem Tollen, der schon im Fernsehen war, aber hey da wird kein Umschüler rangelassen, der vorher vielleicht als Kanalarbeiter unterwegs war (die arbeiten ja auch mit Sonde manchmal


----------



## HiFi-Fan (15. Juni 2015)

Ich muss mich hier auch mal einklinken.

Irgendwie weiß keiner so recht mit mir was anzufangen.

Hab mich am 24.07. letzten Jahres über son 10m Double gemacht, ohne Bike. Naja, Fazit Schulter tut mega weg. Krankenhaus, die haben Röntgenaufnahmen gemacht. Die Ärztin hat mich dann mit ner diagnostizierten Tossy I, maximal II und ner Packung Ibu 800 weggeschickt. Hab extra noch gefragt, was ich machen darf. Sie meinte, wenn die Schmerzen es zulassen, soll ich wieder Sport machen. Ich könnte nix kaputt machen. Na gut ... hab nach ner Woche wieder gejoggt und nach ca. 2 Wochen dezent mit Thera-Band, Ball und leichten Hanteln trainiert. War schon noch leichter Schmerzbereich, aber war wirklich nix heftiges (hab sonst viel und schweres Krafttraining gemacht).

Wurde dann etwas besser. Hab nach zwei Wochen was im Garten gemacht und mich nach 4 Woche aufs Bike gesetzt und auch mal wieder 80kg Kreuzheben probiert. Naja, wohl doch nicht so viel besser dachte ich danach... 

Naja, hab dann bis zum 08.09. auch die ganze Zeit mal mehr, mal weniger Sport gemacht. Dann war ich 3 Wochen im Urlaub und wirklich mal NIX gemacht. Wurde dann auch echt etwas besser. Konnte am Ende des Urlaubs auch mal wieder Schmerzfrei drauf liegen.

Dann wieder Sport gemacht, wieder schlechter ... geht so ... mal zum Arzt gegangen (09.10.). Der sich das angeguckt, meinte alles halb so wild mach mal, das kann bei ner Tossy II auch mal 6 Monate dauern. Aber geh mal zum MRT. MRT gemacht (31.10.), 10.11. wieder zum Doc, alles kein Problem, wird schon. Also, ich wieder Sport (nach wie vor dezent) und auch mal aufs Bike.

Wurde dann auch immer besser, aber nie wie vorher. Am 16.12. dann zum andern Arzt, der mir ne Physio verpasst (auf meinen Wunsch). Die haben mir dann auch gesagt, Training ja, Bike auch ja, aber bitte nur funktionelle Übungen (TRX, Ball, ...) und nicht maximal ballern gehen. Okay ... wurde auch wieder etwas besser, aber nach wie vor nicht 100%ig.

Am 27.01.15 wieder zu dem Doc, MRT angeordnet (06.02) und am 11.02. wieder zum Doc. Als ungeheilt entlassen, er konnte da nix sehen oder nur vermuten, übersteigt seine Kenntnis (hätte man auch mal früher sagen können). Auf jeden Fall war zum Zeitpunkt vom MRT noch immer ein Erguss im Gelenk. Er mich an ein angeblich Fachlich kompetentes Krankenhaus überwiesen.

Zwischenzeitlich bin ich am 24.03. noch mal zu einem andern Arzt, der hat sich alles angesehen und meinte auch nach Befühlung und diversen Verrenkungen, dass das halt auch mal dauern kann und ich dem Körper die Chance geben soll.

Ich hab da (in dem KH) dann erst am 14.04. einen Termin bekommen. Zwischenzeitlich nur noch Joggen und funktionales Training, Bike (auch Finale ) und dann dahin. Es wurde auch wirklich VIEL BESSER. Die haben sich dann noch mal alles angesehen und meinten man solle daran nix machen, Sport anpassen und versuchen das so hinzubekommen.

Naja, es ist mittlerweile auch besser und besser geworden. Ich habe dann irgendwann mal wieder Dips gemacht, jetzt die Bikeparks besucht und auch mal wieder große Sprünge gemacht sowie ein bisschen mitm Pumpen angefangen. Alles in allem ist es im Rahmen abgelaufen -> kein Crash, immer warm gemacht usw.! Aber ist und wird wohl einfach nicht wie früher.
Naja ... es ist jetzt auf einem Niveau, mit dem ich leben könnte. Ich hab im Alltag KEINE SCHMERZEN, auch nicht beim Biken. Ich kann Klimmzüge machen, Nackendrücken, Kreuzheben usw. ... lediglich Bankdrücken/Liegestütze geht nicht wirklich. Das tut nicht direkt weh, aber es ist einfach nicht stabil und fühlt sich so scheisse an, dass ich dann lieber aufhöre.

Bin dann heute mal wieder zu einem anderen Arzt mit allen Unterlagen usw. Er kam mir eigentlich ganz kompetent vor und hat als erster mal die horizontale bewegt und meint das ist instabil und war sicher mehr als Tossy I-II, eher Rockwood IV. Hat auch diese Klaviertaste bei mir diagnostiziert. Aber OP kann er nicht und sagte auch, dass man das abwägen muss. Hat mir gesagt, dass ich mal bei Prof Dr XY vorsprechen soll ... er ist da der Expert. Hab da jetzt einen Termin für den 24.07. (Jahrestag der Verletzung).

Ja Leute, was meint ihr denn dazu ... kann einer damit was anfangen. Was soll ich machen. 

Musste mich jetzt einfach mal ausheulen. Ich fühle mich so scheisse behandelt und alle labern was anderes. So ein Dreckssystem! Wie viele Ärzte mich schon abgewiesen haben wegen Kasse oder wir nehmen keine Leute mehr, die nicht von hier kommen. Effektiv landet man bei so Nassbirnen, die nur abkassieren und keine Ahnung haben! Man ey... und ich war so fit!!

Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal 4, 6 oder 8 Wochen nix machen, gar nix und dann erst mal wieder ganz gezielt Krafttraining machen? Aber ich hab jetzt schon ca. 5kg, davon bestimmt 4kg Muskeln abgenommen. Ich kann nicht ohne Sport und nur laufen, ne komm.......


----------



## Nasum (16. Juni 2015)

Ja kann schon Schei55e laufen aber ich würde mich davon nicht runter ziehen lassen, bringt echt nix. Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast einfach mal gar nix machen und das mal für 2 Monate. Ich hatte Tossy 3 und bevor ich wieder Liegestütze oder Klimmzüge machen konnte, und das in ausreichender Anzahl ist einiges an Zeit ins Land gegangen. Mach mal einen ruhigen und dann wird das wieder.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (16. Juni 2015)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ja kann schon Schei55e laufen aber ich würde mich davon nicht runter ziehen lassen, bringt echt nix. Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast einfach mal gar nix machen und das mal für 2 Monate. Ich hatte Tossy 3 und bevor ich wieder Liegestütze oder Klimmzüge machen konnte, und das in ausreichender Anzahl ist einiges an Zeit ins Land gegangen. Mach mal einen ruhigen und dann wird das wieder.



Aber du hast das richten lassen?


----------



## Nasum (16. Juni 2015)

Ja bei mir war eine Hakenplatte drin. Aber es waren auch alle drei Bänder komplett durch und das Schlüsselbein stand komplett nach oben...hast du eine schöne Beule auf der Schulter? Normalerweise wird erst ab Tossy 3 operiert. Google mal nach Klaviertastenphänomen, da sieht man ein paar schöne Bilder.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (16. Juni 2015)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ja bei mir war eine Hakenplatte drin. Aber es waren auch alle drei Bänder komplett durch und das Schlüsselbein stand komplett nach oben...hast du eine schöne Beule auf der Schulter? Normalerweise wird erst ab Tossy 3 operiert. Google mal nach Klaviertastenphänomen, da sieht man ein paar schöne Bilder.



Ja, also ich glaube einfach nicht, dass bei mir alles durch ist. Sowas habe ich nicht: https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...56_85.jpg&sp=f5abfe247f26912a2dd5a6dbfad7d670

Ich hab wohl ne kleine Beule, hab ich aber auf beiden Seiten ... da ist ja halt auch ein Knochen.

Mittlerweile glaube ich einfach, dass ich meiner Schulter auch nie die Chance gegeben habe, sich selbst zu heilen.

Ich werde es vermutlich noch ein paar Wochen versuchen mit Training in den Griff zu bekommen. Wenn es auch in den nächsten 4 Wochen nicht besser wird, werde ich mal eine längere Pause einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (16. Juni 2015)

Denk ich auch, ruhig halten und Physio machen. Das bringt Punkte und alles wird gut. Nur nicht runter ziehen lassen, bei manchen dauert es halt länger. Kumpel von mir hatte durch Kickboxen auch Tossy 2 und das hat ewig gedauert, länger als bei mir mit Tossy 3. Alles wird gut.


----------



## BullsBiker007 (16. Juni 2015)

@ Bullit-proof

Hab ma auf der Homepage der Klinik nachgeschaut. Dr. Sangha find ich da gar nicht. Ist der neu? Dr. Brunner operiert soviel ich weiß nur Privatpatienten. Ich weiß, dass dich das nicht zufrieden stellen wird, aber du musst deinem Körper mal Zeit geben, mit der neuen Situation klar zu kommen. Ich laborier mittlerweile seit fast 2 Jahren an der Sache rum. Zuerst Schlüsselbeinbruch, jetzt Tossy, horizontal und vertikal chronisch instabil. Bin gerade fleißig am Muskulatur trainieren, hoffe, dass ich damit die Sache halbwegs in den Griff bekomme. OP ist meiner Meinung nach nur der letzte mögliche Schritt, insbesondere weil die geplante bei mir doch sehr umfangreich ist. Es gibt immer bessere und schlechtere Tage. Heute merke ich sie z.B. wieder ziemlich stark.

@HiFi-Fan 

Man kann mit einem vertikal und horizontal instabilen Tossy durchaus auch leben. Kann es aber auch operieren lassen. Hier im Forum findest du massig beide Fälle. Bin auch erst von A nach B gerannt und ständig vetröstet worden, bis ich letztendlich bei 2 Schulterdocs die Diagnose bekommen habe. Bist du beruflich auf deine Schulter angewiesen?


----------



## HiFi-Fan (16. Juni 2015)

Operation ist für mich auch das letzte, vor allem meinte der Doc das es jetzt eh schon so alt ist, dass es nicht mehr viel Unterschied macht. Ich warte noch mal, trainiere mal auf verschiede Arten und versuche meine Muskeln zu erhalten/stärken und so viel wie möglich (Megavalance steht an) Ruhe reinzubringen.
Irgendwie ist es in letzter Zeit, so die letzten 10-12 Wochen, eher so ein auf und ab. Es war mal gut, ja es ist auch noch ganz gut, aber jetzt aktuell meine ich, dass es gefühlt wieder schlechter ist. Vor allem glaube ich, dass es besser ist, wenn die Kraftrainig mache. Also wenn ein guter Pump drin ist ... quasi Muskelkatermäßig, dann fühle ich mich besser. Hab aber andererseits auch Angst wieder zu viel Gewicht zu nehmen ... ich weiß einfach auch nicht genau, was ich machen soll.


----------



## Tossy13 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte bereits von meinem Krankenverlauf berichtet und möchte Euch kurz auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

Die Eckdaten:
- Tossy III am 04.03.
- OP ("Bandnaht unter dem Schutz einer Hakenplatte") am 12.03.
- Materialentfernung am 28.05.

Ich hatte seit der ME jetzt 6 Sitzungen Physio á 20 Minuten und die Schulter macht große Fortschritte, bzw. ist schon wieder nah am Zustand vor dem Unfall. Anfangs hatte ich noch größere Probleme dabei, den Arm quasi direkt neben dem Ohr senkrecht hochzustrecken, was jetzt fast schon wieder besser möglich ist. Das größte Problem ist/war eine Entzündung in der Schulter und an der Bizepssehne, die durch die Schonhaltung und die Platte verursacht wurde. Da diese jetzt aber auch kaum mehr spürbar ist, habe ich nach Absprache mit dem Physio wieder mit intensivem Krafttraining begonnen und steigere von Mal zu Mal wieder meine Gewichte (mittlerweile schon wieder 75kg Bankdrücken im Vergleich zu 55kg beim ersten Training und 100kg vor der Verletzung. Sogar Klimmzüge sind möglich, nur fehlt mir da noch etwas die Kraft um mehr als 6-8 Stück nacheinander auszuführen (vor der Verletzung ca. 15). Einzig Wurfbewegungen, Dips und das Schlafen auf dem ausgestreckten Arm sind noch unangenehm.

Ich habe heute nochmal einen Termin bei einem Orthopäden zur Kontrolle und Besprechung der weiteren Behandlung und hoffe, dass ich noch ein Rezept für die Physiotherapie bekomme, da ich mit diesem nun wieder an schnellen und kräftigen Bewegungen im kritischen Bereich (also direkt neben dem Kopf) arbeiten will (--->Angriffsschlag beim Volleyball).

Zuletzt noch zur Wunde: Die OP-Wunde wurde bei beiden Operationen subkutan (also unter der Haut) genäht und die Narbe sieht doch recht human aus, obwohl ich grds. zu starker Narbenbildung neige. Ich meine, dass an der Narbe noch immer ein minimaler Hochstand zu erkennen ist, was aber nicht weiter stört und durchaus auch an der (noch nicht ganz aufgelösten) Naht unter der Haut liegen könnte, die ziemlich direkt über das Ende des Schlüsselbeins verläuft. Bei Gelegenheit sende ich mal ein paar Bilder.

Insgesamt bin doch recht zufrieden mit dem Verlauf und würde mich auch trotz der 11 Wochen Qual, während derer die Platte in der Schulter bleiben musste, wieder für die Hakenplatte entscheiden. Ich finde es einen tröstlichen Gedanken, dass meine Schulter irgendwann wieder (fast) genauso sein wird wie die andere und kein Material darin verbleiben wird. Ist aber zugegebenermaßen etwas irrational.

Beste Grüße

B.


----------



## Bullit-proof (30. Juni 2015)

Tossy13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte bereits von meinem Krankenverlauf berichtet und möchte Euch kurz auf den neuesten Stand bringen.
> 
> ...



Freue mich für dich!
Sowas zu hören ist sehr motivierend....

Ich habe jetzt eeeeendlich nach ewigen, nicht enden wollenden drei Wochen Immobilisation angefangen aktiv mein Arm/Schulter zu bewegen,
schaffe auch einigermaßen 80 bis 90° unter leichten schmerzen.... diese aber komischer weise am Bizeps ?!?!?, und nicht an oder um die op-Stelle herum.

Was mich echt erschreckt ist der krasse Muskelabbau in diesen 3,5 Wochen......






Um Die Schulter herum fehlen mir gefühlt 2kg Muskeln, auf der Wage habe ich sogar über 3kg verloren.
Auch erwische ich mich öfters im Spiegel, das ich schief bin und mich seitlich unterbewusst verrenke, um trotz unsymetrischer Muskeln,
ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen.

Hattet Ihr das auch???

...auch kann ich weiterhin meinen vorderen Delta, den oberen Trapezius, und sogar den Latisimus (???!?) willkürlich nicht ansteuern/anspannen.

Mir macht das Angst, was NervenVerletzungen (beim Sturz, sowie auch bei der OP) angeht...... hat das jemand von euch auch so oder ähnlich gemerkt.... !?!

Auf die unterschiedlichsten Aussagen der Ärzte/Orthopäden und meine KG-Therapeuten bei denen ich bis jetzt war
kann ich eh nicht aufbauen, da sie teilweise komplett entgegengesetzt sind ......   

Selber ergoogelt habe ich Sachen wie "funktionelle Lähmung" oder auch "Willküraktivierungsschwäche"

Hattet Ihr das auch so in der Zeit 3-4 Wochen nach der OP ???


----------



## Nasum (30. Juni 2015)

Also einen starken Muskelabbau hatte ich auch, mein Arm sah aus wie ein Streichholz. Nervenverletzungen hatte ich nicht, es dauert halt alles seine Zeit. Mir ist aufgefallen das selbst nach langer Heilungsphase ich nicht werfen konnte, ich konnte den Arm schon ohne schmerzen bewegen aber ich konnte nicht werfen da ich einige Muskeln nicht ansteuern konnte aber selbst dies ging dann nach einiger Zeit wieder...es dauert halt lange. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nicht verrückt machen und ich finde es ist ein Fehler irgendwelche Symptome zu ergoogeln, da macht man sich verrückt. Klar macht man sich einen Kopf ob alles wieder gut wird aber das wird es. Meine Schulter sieht auch nicht mehr 100% wie die andere aus aber sie funktioniert wieder wie vorher und das ist die Hauptsache. Und natürlich hab ich auch eine Schonhaltung eingenommen und man verrenkt sich natürlich, das geht aber auch irgendwann wieder und der Physio wird es schon richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich kann jetzt nach 7 Jahren und einer weiteren OP letztes Jahr endlich wieder Handstand  Alles wird gut...


----------



## HiFi-Fan (30. Juni 2015)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Freue mich für dich!
> Sowas zu hören ist sehr motivierend....
> 
> Ich habe jetzt eeeeendlich nach ewigen, nicht enden wollenden drei Wochen Immobilisation angefangen aktiv mein Arm/Schulter zu bewegen,
> ...



Ich war jetzt auch noch mal beim Arzt, der mein Rockwood IV. Alles natürlich nach wie vor nicht behandelt. Aber mein Leiden hatte ich ja einige Posts vorher schon abgelassen.
Das mit der Schiefstellung habe ich auch. Mittlerweile bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass ich eine völlig beschissene Körperhaltung habe und ich erwische mich auch immer wieder, wie ich sehr viele Bewegungen nicht mehr aus der Schulter mache. Das tat halt lange weh und dadurch hat der Körper sich komische Sachen angeeignet, die ich erst mal wieder rausbekommen muss.
War am Sonntag maximal in Winterberg fahren, mit Roadgap und allem ... das geht schon. Hab auch gerade mal wieder 3x 12 Liegestütz und sogar ein paar Burpees gemacht. Aber so richtig geil ist das alles nicht.

Ach Leute ... was eine Scheiße!


----------



## mcbretty (2. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute

Hatte am 04.06. In der Pfalz einen abgang, mit schlussendlich Tossy 2-3.

Hatte nur kurz nach dem Sturz richtig schmerzen, aber schon im Krankenhaus konnte man meinen Arm bis über 90grad heben ohne schmerzen. Danach 2 wochen Gilchrist Verband mit absolut keinen schmerzen und beim anziehen den Arm aus eigener Kraft schon fast über kopfheben können.Doc meinte wenn ich keine schmerzen habe kann ich den Verband weglassen. Tja und heute genau 4wochen später konnte ich meine ersten 15 Liegestütz machen ohne jedliche probleme.

War also die richtige Entscheidung das ich keine OP wollte. Heute abend gehts bei der physio an die Geräte mal sehen wie das dann geht.

Hab ich wohl echt Glück gehabt, mein Schlüsselbein steht auch kaum nach oben. Wünsche allen betroffenen auch ne gute und schnelle Heilung

Gruß

Michael


----------



## LiF (6. Juli 2015)

Servus Leute, 

mich hat es jetzt im Urlaub auch erwischt, mit einer Sprengung und tossy 2 in der rechten Schulter. 

Mein Schlüsselbein stand ca 2 Stunden nach dem Unfall ordentlich raus, hat sich aber nach der Untersuchung im KH und anlegen der Armschlinge nach 4 Stunden wieder deutlich gelegt. 
Schlafen ist die Hölle, gerade nach dem aufstehen sind die Schmerzen nicht ohne. 
Unfall ist jetzt 2 Tage her und gefühlt kann ich den Arm schon deutlich besser und weiter bewegen, als noch am Vortag. 

Im KH (Zell am See) sagte man mir, dass eine OP nicht nötig sei und ich in einer Woche beim Unfallchirogen zu Hause vorstellig werden soll. Bis dahin ruhig halten, möglichst wenig bewegen und vorsichtig sein.

Ich bin insgesamt gespannt wie sich das ganze weiter verhält und vorallem, wie lange die Heilung dauert.
Die Saison habe ich schon abgehakt  

Werde hier meine Erfahrungen und Fort- und /oder Rückschritte berichten. 

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## morph027 (6. Juli 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## LiF (6. Juli 2015)

Viele Dank... 

Hier ein Bild ca 4 Stunden nach dem Unfall


----------



## HiFi-Fan (6. Juli 2015)

Halte den Scheiß echt ruhig und mach ganz langsam! Mir hat man gesagt, das wäre nur ne Tossy 1-2 ... ruhigstellung wäre nicht nötig, ich sollte lediglich langsam machen und sobald die Schmerzen es zulassen, dürfte ich auch sofort wieder Sport machen! Gesagt, getan. Nach 1,5 Wochen Stand ich aufm Stepper und habe auch mal ne Schubkarre gefahren, weil es nicht anders ging. Rest siehe in meinen Posts!


----------



## LiF (11. Juli 2015)

Nach gut einer Woche melde ich mich auch mal wieder.

bin seit 2 Tagen wieder zu Hause und war direkt gestern im Krankhaus vor Ort.

Der erste Chirurg hat sich das Röntgenbild aus Österreich angeschaut, 2x auf meiner Schulter rumgedrückt und meinte das ist mindestens Tossy 3, nicht wie in Österreich diagnostiziert 2.
Wir haben hier im Krankenhaus einen Schulterspezialisten, dem die Röntgenbilder auch vorgelegt worden sind und er sich entschied sich das an zu schauen.
Erste Satz war: "Stellen Sie sich bitte hin und lassen beide Arme entspannt hängen... HÄ, dass sieht auf dem Bild ja viel schlimmer aus, als es das live tut".
 Auch er tastet ab, stellt eine LEICHTE Klaviertaste fest, sagte aber auch, dass bei den Auf- und Abbewegungen beider Schultern, auf der verletzten Seite das Schlüsselbein sehr gut mitgeht und er die erste Diagnose Tossy 2 hier eher sieht.
Er meinte dann, wenn es seine Schulter wäre, würde er es nicht operieren, worauf wir uns dann auch geeinigt haben.
Ich kann den Arm aus eigener Kraft und schmerzfrei knappe 90° heben, nach vorn gute 75° und nach hinten soll ich mindestens 2 Wochen vermeiden.

Tjoa, wie geht's weiter!?
Habe noch meine Armbandage, welche ich auch weiter tragen soll, ABER, ich soll meinen arm aktiv bewegen, leichte und kleine Dinge greifen und tragen. Sollte ich merken das es drückt/zieht/schmerzt, Arm wieder in die Schlinge und ruhig halten.
Nachts soll ich die Schlinge in jedem Fall nutzen, um ungewollte Bewegungen zu vermeiden.

Werde meine Fortschritte wochenweise hier niederschreiben und hoffe selbst auf eine rasche Heilung.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## tawasbij (14. Juli 2015)

Servus Tossy-Leidgenossen, hier ein update zu meinem Krankheitsverlauf. 

Vorgeschichte: 
- Unfall am 05.06.2015, Diahnose Tossy 3, Rockwood 5
- OP am 15.06.2015 (Stabilisierung mittels Tight Rope)
- bis heute, 14.07.2015, Ruhigstellung der Schulter durch tragen eines Gilchrist - Verbandes

Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen: ich hab innerhalb von 4 Wochen nach der OP habe ich nix machen dürfen. Keine Physio, keine manuelle Therapie, nix. Hat mich auch sehr gewundert. Aber wie es nunmal so ist - völlig still halten kann man die Schulter ja eh nicht. Und ich hab speziell in Woche 3 - 4 eine merkliche Besserung meiner Post - OP Beschwerden (Schmerzen, Muskelverspannungen, Taubheitsgefühl, Bewegungsunfähigkeit etc.) bemerkt. Meinen Arm kann ich heute, 4 Wochen nach der OP, fast schmerzfrei bis 90° vom Körper wegstrecken (mehr darf ich eh nicht die kommenden 2 Wochen).

Innerhalb der 4 Wochen nach der OP war ich immer fleißig aufm Ergometer im Fitnessstudio - fast täglich. Das hat sehr viel gebracht und meine Leistungsfähigkeit sehr gut erhalten, wenn nicht sogar gesteigert. Nur die Muskulatur um die Schulter herum (also auch die Rückenmuskulatur) hat leider merklich abgebaut. Bin aber frohen Mutes, dass die ursprüngliche Form relativ schnell wieder hergestellt sein dürfte.

Ab übermorgen geht die Physio inkl. Wärmetherapie los. Das dann relativ intensiv (3 x Woche). Ich werde mein Ergometertraining fortführen im Fitnessstudio mit den Übungen aus der Physio ergänzen. Das sollte ganz gut klappen. Mal sehn wann ich wieder aufs MTB steig. Volle Belastung ist erts nach 4 Monaten angesagt (also rechnerisch ab 15.10.2015). Ich denke das sollte aber schon früher möglcih sein...

Insgesamt geht es steil aufwärts! Und das wollte ich euch auch mit auf den Weg geben: nicht verzweifeln, das wird wieder! Nutzt die Zeit um aufs Ergometer oder das Spinningrad o.ä. zu steigen und euch fit zu halten. Das erhält/steigert nicht nur die Leistungsfähigkeit, sondern bringt einfach auch positive Stimmung. Und die kann man gebrauchen, wenn man täglich Fotos von Kumpels beim Bikeparkshredden aufs Handy bekommt 

Also haut rein und nicht unterkriegen lassen!


----------



## fntms (26. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich klinke mich mal mit meiner Geschichte ein …

15.06.2015 - Sturz mit Diagnose Tossy 3, Rockwood 4
22.06.2015 - OP, Stabilisierung mittels 2 Tight Rope

Physiotherapie mit leichter passiver Bewegung nach zehn Tagen. Gemäß der Anweisung trug ich die ersten zwei Wochen dauerhaft den Gilchrist Verband, die dritte bis vierte Woche nur nachts. Die Bewegung ist wieder relativ akzeptabel, heben des Arms ist bis knapp 90° möglich, wenn auch unter Reizung der äußeren Sehnen des Oberarms. Die Schulter fühlt sich jedoch ziemlich verspannt an und der Bereich, durch den die Tight Ropes verlegt wurden, ist noch sensibel.
Knappe 5 Wochen nach der OP, mit Rückgang der Schwellung, sehe ich auch einen deutlichen Hochstand des Schultereckgelenks, eigentlich wie unmittelbar nach dem Unfall. Am 6.08. wird die Schulter abschließend geröntgt, um zu den Erfolg der OP zu bestimmen. Ehrlich gesagt denke ich heute, dass ich sie mir hätte sparen können und die OP mich jetzt fünf Wochen um eine konservative Therapie zurück wirft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (26. Juli 2015)

Ich gebe auch noch mal einen Zwischenstand. 
Unfall: 04.07.
Heute, 25.07., 3 Wochen nach dem Unfall und immer noch ohne OP, ist der Fortschritt doch schon deutlich spürbar. 
Ich kann meinen Arm problemlos weit über 90 Grad heben, genauso wie ich nach vorn problemlos 180 Grad hoch komme. 
Ich arbeite seit 2 Wochen wieder normal im Büro, merke hier aber,  dass wenn ich viel laufe und stehe die Schulter anfängt zu brennen und stark zu schmerzen. 
Wenn ich dann wieder sitze und den Arm abstütze verschwindet der Schmerz sofort.

Die Schulter insgesamt hängt deutlich runter, dass Schlüsselbein steht je nach Muskelanspannung auch deutlich hoch. 
Insgesamt fühlt sich die gesamte Schulter sehr instabil an.
Werde am Freitag wohl noch mal den Arzt aufsuchen und mich noch mal untersuchen lassen, weil ich das blöde Gefühl habe, dass das alles nicht das richtige ist aktuell.


----------



## Nasum (26. Juli 2015)

Wie du weisst hat ja der Arzt mir in Österreich auch gesagt das man das nicht operieren muss aber hier in D sagte mir unser Schulerspezialist das er es operieren lassen würde wenn ich noch weiter machen möchte mit dem Sport. Lass dich ordentlich beraten und dann kannst du es ja entscheiden.


----------



## snooopy2 (6. August 2015)

Wie weiter oben schon mal geschrieben. Hatte ich tossy3 und wurde mit TightRope 5 Tage später operiert. Keinen Verband nur 6 Wochen ohne Belastung und nur 80Grad. Nach 3 Wochen bemerkte ich schon wieder einen hochstand...Viele sagte >> Naja ist vielleicht noch gereizt. Aber nach 7 Wochen und beim Röntgen stellte man fest, dass er Hochstand wieder da war. Inzwischen habe ich eine HAkenplatte seit 7 Wochen. Die Mitte Sep. Rauskommen soll. Jetzt bin schon recht vorsichtig. 2 Wochen dieser Gilchist Verband 6-8 Wochen keine Belastung. Jetzt habe ich überlegt in der 8 Woche dann mit dem JOggen anzufangen. Deshalb meine FRage. Wer hat wann mit dem Training angefangen nach der HAkenplatten OP? (Nur so als Richtwert, da ich rein von Gefühl her schon wieder joggen könnte...)

Grüße an alle Mitleidensgenossen 
Bernd

PS: Mein Dok hat übrigens auch gesagt, dass ich keine Implantate brauche, da ja bei der 2. OP der Unfall ca. 9 Wochen her war. Das wäre nur nötig, wenn eine OP 1-2 JAHRE später gemacht werden würde...


----------



## bspd (18. August 2015)

Unfall:	 31.05.2015 Diagnose Tossy III, Rockwood V (rechts)
MRT/ OP: 01.06.2015 Klinik am Ring Köln
Post OP:  02-03.06.2015 auf Station.
Physio:	Physio Athletics
OP 2 fache Tight-Rope (Fa. Arthrex)

Schmerzmittel bis 04.06.2015. Passive Reha sofort begonnen. 1.-2. Woche Gilchrist Verband t/n. 3.-4. Woche n.
Die erste Woche war sehr unangenehm. Ab Woche 2 zeigte sich aber eine deutliche Verbesserung, sodass ich schon mit leichtem "walken" beginnen konnte. Mein Physio hat mich regelmäßig getriggert. Elektro/Eis, Lymphdr. etc waren nicht notwendig. Ab Woche 5 aktive Übungen zur Stabilisierung und Muskelaufbau. Nach 6 Wochen erste leichte Tour gefahren. Nach 8 Wochen eher normale Touren gefahren. Letztes Wochenende in Leogang im Park gewesen. Dort mit 85 % Leistung und 80% Risiko unterwegs gewesen.
Hat aber Megaspaß gemacht.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, ist das Tight-Rope-Implantat super und man benötigt keine weiter OP.
Habe nach dem Abschwellen der Verletzung einen minimalen Hochstand des Schlusselbeins bemerkt. Ist rein kosmetischer Natur. Weder die Festigkeit noch die Beweglichkeit sind hierdurch eingeschränkt.

Lasst euch dadurch bitte nicht verrückt machen. Da ist in der Regel alles ok; steht etwas höher und was solls. Ärzte verdienen Geld mit OP´s. Eine zweite OP kommt aus kosmetischen Gründen für mich nicht in Betracht.

Das WICHTIGSTE ist, dass Ihr einen Physio findet, der mit euch nicht das 0,8,15 Ding durchzieht, sondern individuell auf den Fortschritt und Rückschritt reagieren kann. Eine Praxis die überwiegend Sportler behandeld ist für Mountainbiker mit Sicherheit von Vorteil. Auch wenn die Rezepte nicht ausreichen, investiert etwas Geld um euch dort wieder fit zu machen. Spätfolgen sind oft nur noch sehr schwer zu beheben.

Ich wünsche Allen, die diese nervige Erkrankung haben eine Gute Besserung und die nötige Geduld.

Ride free.


----------



## wayne88 (11. September 2015)

Hallo eine Frage, bei mir hat sich jetzt 3 Monate nach der OP der Tight Rope gelockert und nun sitzt das Schlüsselbein wieder etwas höher und verursacht Schmerzen, der Arzt möchte es aber so belassen da die Schulter trozdem noch stabil ist, in 3 Monaten soll ich wieder zur Kontrolle.
Hatte jemand schon eine ähnliche Situation? Wenn ja was wurde gemacht?

Gruß Wayne


----------



## tawasbij (11. September 2015)

Bei mir steht das Schlüsselbein auch wieder ein wenig hoch. Hatte auch Tight Rope. OP war am 08.06.2015. Schmerzen sind jedoch nicht stärker geworden. Die übliche Muskelverkrampfung halt. Am Mittwoch hab ich nen Termin zur Nachkontrolle. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## wayne88 (11. September 2015)

Ja berichte bitte und alles Gute!


----------



## fntms (12. September 2015)

Ich kann euch dringend raten, sich über das Tight Rope Verfahren zu informieren und die Risiken abzuwägen. Nach 5 Wochen haben sich meine Implantate nicht nur gelockert, sondern es wurde auch ein Bruch des Schlüsselbeins festgestellt. Dadurch musste eine Revision mit Platte, 6 Schrauben und einer Tight Rope vorgenommen werden. Ich würde dieses Verfahren nicht empfehlen, da man bereits jetzt auch wieder eine Verschiebung des Ankers der Tight Rope auf den Kontrollbildern sieht.


----------



## Nasum (12. September 2015)

Jup, mein Doc hat mir auch zur Platte geraten. Er hat mit Tight Rope nicht so tolle Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooopy2 (14. September 2015)

Naja, bei mir inszwischen 12 WOchen mit Hakenplatte rum. Am MIttwoch kommt das Teil raus...Dann wird sich zeigen, ob die 2. OP (1. war ja Tight Rope) dann funktioniert hat


----------



## tawasbij (14. September 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Ja berichte bitte und alles Gute!



Für Dich wayne88: war heute wieder zur Physio und habe die Therapeutin nochmal ausgefragt bzgl. des leichten Schlüsselbein-Hochstandes. Sie meinte, dass ich mir 3 Monate nach der OP erstmal noch keine Sorgen deswegen machen solle. Am Schlüsselbein spielen mehrere Muskelgruppen und Bänder zusammen. Und die sind halt (bei mir) sehr verkrampft und verklebt. Das übt einen unheimlichen Zug auf das Schlüsselbein aus. Und dieser kann so stark sein, dass es das Schlüsselbein nach oben zieht.

Während der Sitzung hat sie bei mir festgestellt, dass nahezu alle peripheren Muskelgruppen extrem verspannt sind. Auch 3 Monate nach der OP sei das nicht ungewöhnlich. Sie meinte, dass aus jetziger Sicht der Hochstand des Knochens wieder zurückgehen sollte. Das dauert halt einfach noch.

Ich hatte mir sowieso keine Sorgen gemacht, aber vielleicht hilft Dir diese Info ja... Nach meinem Arzttermin am kommenden Mittwoch werde ich nochmal berichten.

Alles Gute!


----------



## LiF (15. September 2015)

Moin moin,

wollte auch noch mal nen Wort verlieren.

Bin jetzt in der 10ten Woche nach der Verletzung, immer noch ohne OP.

Noch leichter Hochstand vom Schlüsselbein im Schulterbereich.
Schmerzen sind eigentlich nur noch selten vorhanden und nur bei bestimmten Bewegungen.
Wo ich große Probleme habe, ist langes stehen/laufen. Also Phasen wo der Arm lange "Hängt", weil sich hier die gesamte Muskulatur in der Schulter, bis runter zum Ellenbogen verspannt bis es wirklich stark schmerzt.

Ab dem 22.09. habe ich endlich mal Physio, dann will ich hoffen das die Muskulaturprobleme gelöst werden und ich einen sinnigen Plan bekomme für gezielten Muskelaufbau.


----------



## wayne88 (15. September 2015)

Danke für die Infos!

Bei mir war es ja so das ich absolut schmerzfrei und ohne Probleme die ersten 3 Monate nach der OP war, mein Arzt hatte micht dann auch für alles freigegeben... nach einer kleinen Runde am Rad (nur Schotterstraßen) und den täglichen Übungen spürte ich plötzlich ein ziehen und hatte Schmerzen, seit dem Steht das Schlüsselbein leicht auf!
Werde mir nun noch eine Meinung eines anderen Arztes einholen.

Kann man nach der Hakenplatte wieder normal belasten oder muss da auch wieder zusätzlich ein tight-rope gemacht werden?


----------



## fntms (15. September 2015)

Entweder Tight Rope oder Hakenplatte, beides ist eher die absolute Ausnahme würde ich sagen. Es sei denn, eine fehlerhafte OP mit Tight Rope wird mit einer Hakenplatte revidiert. Denn beide Verfahren dienen in erster Line der Stabilisierung des Schlüsselbeins, damit die Sehnen wieder an korrekter Position zusammenwachsen.
Bei dem Tight Rope Verfahren wird für jede Rope ein Loch ins Schlüsselbein gebohrt, wodurch dann ein Anker platziert wird, an dem die sog. Rope hängt. Diese wird dann unter Spannung oberhalb des Schlüsselbeinknochens mit einem Knopf auf dem Bohrloch befestigt, wodurch sich eine Art Flaschenzug-Prinzip ergibt. Dieser Zug zieht den Knochen wieder nach unten an seine entsprechende Position. 

Was genau bei der Hakenplatte gemacht wird kann ich nicht sagen. Aber beide Verfahren brauchen mind. sechs Wochen Schonung, wobei sich bei der Tight Rope tendenziell früher eine Beweglichkeit einstellen sollte, da kleinere Implantate verbaut werden.


----------



## LiF (29. September 2015)

Ich schon wieder...

Mein Unfall ist nun gute 3 Monate her und seit 1 Woche bin ich bei einer recht "stumpfen" Physiotherapeutin in Behandlung.

Zu erst hörte Sie sich an was passiert ist, was die Ärzte sagten, was ich gemacht habe in den 11 Wochen bis zur Physio und dann wollten Sie den Schulteraapparat sehen.
Dann sollte ich doch noch soweit bewegen wie ich kann und ich kreiste lustig mit dem Arm umher.
Sie packte Ihre Sachen, schaute mich an und sagte: SO, ab in den Sportraum, da bringen wir mal wieder Muskeln rein.

Ich mache nun gut 7 Tage aktiv Muskelaufbauübungen für die Schulter mit Terraband, Kurzhanteln und durch Liegestütz etc.

Was soll ich sagen?
DER HAMMER... Während dieser 7 Tage schreitet der Muskelaufbau ordentlich voran, ich habe keine Schmerzen mehr beim stehen/laufen und generell fühlt sich der Oberkörper wieder ordentlich an.

Vor 2 Tagen saß ich wieder auf der DH-Bude und bin bereits wieder durch die Wälder gehüpft und geflogen und das während der Fahrt absolut Schmerzfrei. Für die Schmerzen die danach auftraten, riet mir die Therapeutin, soll ich die Stelle in der Schulter suchen, einen Tennisball an die Wand halten und meine Schulter mit aller Kraft gegen den Tennisball pressen.
Wir haben das heute mal provoziert und dann mit dem Ball gegengesteuert und es hilft ENORM. Der Schmerz war weg und die selbe Übung, die vorher nach kurzer Zeit den Schmerz verursachte, ließ sich problemlos ausüben.

Fazit für mich:
Sollte es erneut zu solch einer Verletzung kommen, würde ich wieder den Weg ohne OP einschlagen, einfach weil ich insgesamt recht wenig Probleme während der Zeit hatte und auch die Schmerzen absolut im Rahmen waren.
Physio würde ich definitiv bereits in der Woche 5-7 nach Verletzung beginnen, damit die Muskeln nicht zu sehr abbauen...
Am Samstag geht's wieder in den Bikepark, Saison doch noch ordentlich ausklingen lassen..

Allen Betroffenen hier wünsche ich viel Geduld, Kraft und eine gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -PJ- (30. September 2015)

Schön dass es hier auch einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema gibt 

Mich hat es letzten Sonntag leider auch erwischt (27.9) und am 5.10 soll mein Tossy3 operiert werden mit Tight-Rope - wenn ich mir allerdings die Beiträge hier so durchlese gefällt mir das überhaupt nicht. 
Habe auch schon 3 andere Kliniken versucht, allerdings würde ich dort erst ende Oktober operiert werden können und dann auch Tight-Rope. Entweder ist das Verfahren das Lukrativste oder wird am meisten gehyped. 

Habe von nem Bekannten erfahren von einer Methode erfahren, bei der das Schlüsselbein per Drahtschlinge in Position gebracht wird und die Bänder vernäht werden. In einer 2ten OP muss allerdings der Draht wieder raus. Ich sehe dabei den Vorteil, dass nicht gebohrt werden muss wie beim Tight-Rope verfahren und somit keine Schwächung des Knochens erfolgt.
Leider finde ich keinen "Spezialisten" der mich mal ehrlich über die Vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Verfahren aufklären würde... :/


----------



## MTBLA (30. September 2015)

@-PJ-:
qualifizierte Info´s zu allem was mit Schulter zu tun hat findest Du unter shoulderdoc.co.uk 
Ist aber in englisch...

Gute OP / Besserung wünsch ich Dir !


----------



## wayne88 (2. Oktober 2015)

LiF schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder...
> 
> Mein Unfall ist nun gute 3 Monate her und seit 1 Woche bin ich bei einer recht "stumpfen" Physiotherapeutin in Behandlung.
> 
> ...



Hey das freut mi zu hören, hoffentlich bleibst du in Zukunft verschont davon 

Hast du zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch einen Hochstand beim Schlüsselbein?


----------



## LiF (4. Oktober 2015)

Ja, Hochstand ist noch vorhanden und wird es wohl auch bleiben.
Sind morgens meist noch 3-4mm, die die Beule da rausschaut.

Wenn ich die Muskeln aber anspanne, ist es komplett weg, daher besteht noch Hoffnung, dass durch Training sich das wieder legt.

ABER: Sowohl Ärzte, als auch die Physio sagen, dass es rein kosmetisch ist und nicht schadet.

Gestern, also fast genau 3 Monate nach dem Unfall, war ich auch wieder einen Tag im Park und das lief wunderbar


----------



## MTBLA (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte vor einem Jahr Tossy II, keine OP. Den Hochstand habe ich auch noch, ist aber tatsächlich rein kosmetisch. 
Eingeschränkt in der Bewegung fühle ich mich nicht. Training des Schultergürtels trägt auf jeden Fall zur Stabilität bei !


----------



## MTBLA (5. Oktober 2015)

Noch ein kleiner ´Nachtrag zum Thema Verspannungen in der Muskulatur.
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit "Finalgon stark" Salbe gemacht. Die Salbe entwickelt eine starke Wärme, die Durchblutung wird angeregt und die Verkrampfung löst sich. 
Ergänzend habe ich noch Selbstmassage gemacht.
2 Tennisbälle in einen Kniestrumpf gestopft, auf den Rücken oder Nacken gehalten und dann gegen eine Wand gelehnt und durch in die Knie gehen die betreffende Stelle massiert - eine Wohltat !


----------



## wayne88 (5. Oktober 2015)

LiF schrieb:


> Ja, Hochstand ist noch vorhanden und wird es wohl auch bleiben.
> Sind morgens meist noch 3-4mm, die die Beule da rausschaut.
> 
> Wenn ich die Muskeln aber anspanne, ist es komplett weg, daher besteht noch Hoffnung, dass durch Training sich das wieder legt.
> ...



Hochstand habe ich auch wieder gut einen halben cm, stört mich rein optisch nicht wirklich.
Jedoch habe ich beim abbiegen immer ein knacken im Gelenk, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das auf dauer gut ist...
Hat noch jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## MTBLA (5. Oktober 2015)

Knacken habe ich auch - aber in beiden Gelenken.. Ist vielleicht auch altersbedingt...
Es kann auch sein daß sich am inneren Claviculargelenk mit der Zeit eine Arthrose bildet, da sich der Bewegungsablauf geändert hat. Dieses Statement habe ich von verschiedenen Ärzten gehört.
Abgesehen davon kann bei einem Sturz auf die Schulter noch etwas anderes Schaden genommen haben. Ich bin bei mir auch nicht so sicher ob die Ärzte nicht einfach mit der Tossy Diagnose aufgehört haben zu suchen.

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Worte des Arztes der die Erste Untersuchung durchgeführt hat: Wenn Sie über 30 sind, wird das sowieso nicht mehr operiert ! Das macht Mut...


----------



## kuechenfee (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat es diesen Sommer leider auch erwischt...

- 24.07.:Unfall, Diagnose im italienischen Krankenhaus: Tossy III, Behandlung: Rucksackverband und Ibuprofen
- 27.07.: Untersuchung bei Schulterspezialist 1 in der Heimat, Diagnose: Tossy II-III, Arzt empfiehlt Behandlung ohne OP
- 03.08.: Untersuchung bei Schulterspezialist 2, Diagnose: Rockwood V, Arzt empfiehlt unbedingt OP
- 06.08.: OP zur Rebpositionierung des Schlüsselbeins mit Twintail Tightrope, 2 Tage Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus

Am Anfang war ich durch die verschiedenen Diagnosen und vorgeschlagenen Behandlungsmethoden ziemlich verwirrt. Letzt endlich konnte mir aber Schulterspezialist 2 am besten erklären, warum die OP für mich die beste Option ist. Ausschlaggebend war für mich ein Röntgenbild der betroffenen Schulter mit vor der Brust verschränkten Armen. Dabei hat man sehr deutlich gesehen, wie sich das Schlüsselbein über (und teilweise hinter) das Schulterblatt schiebt. Die Vorstellung, dass das unter Belastung beim Biken passiert fand ich erschreckend.

OP und Wundheilung verliefen bei mir komplikationslos. Die Schulter wurde 3 Wochen tagsüber und 6 Wochen Nachts per Armschlinge ruhig gestellt. Schmerzen hatte ich, bis auf die Nacht nach der OP, so gut wie keine.

Physiotherapie habe ich am ersten Tag nach der OP begonnen. Die ersten zwei Wochen nur passiv, danach aktiv mit eingeschränktem Bewegungsumfang, und mittlerweile im vollen Bewegungsumfang mit moderater Belastung. Letzte Woche, also 8 Wochen nach der OP, habe ich mit Liegestützen und Klimmzügen begonnen. Die Meinungen ob das zu früh ist gehen zwischen meinem Arzt ("zu früh!"), Physiotherapeut 1 ("zu früh!") und Physiotherapeut 2 ("du hast keine Schmerzen, also leg los!") ziemlich auseinander. Ich fühle mich aber wohl dabei und hab keine schmerzen. Ich denke deshalb dass es der richtige Weg ist.

Ende Oktober bin ich zum hoffentlich letzten mal wegen der Verletzung im Krankenhaus. Dann sollte es auch vom Arzt das OK zum Biken und allen anderen sportlichen Aktivitäten geben. Bis dahin heißt es, die Füße noch etwas still zu halten...

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Tossy13 (7. Oktober 2015)

Also, ein abschließendes Fazit von mir (Tossy III Anfang März): Ich hatte mich für die Hakenplatte entschieden, die das Schlüsselbein daran hindert, nach oben zu wandern und so die Spannung von den (genähten) Bändern nimmt. OP heißt auch "Bandnaht unter dem Schutz einer Hakenplatte". Die Zeit, in der die Platte drin war (11 Wochen), war richtig mies. Ab dem Tag der Materialentfernung ging es dann jedoch stetig bergauf. Habe relativ früh wieder mit (zunächst leichtem) Krafttraining begonnen, was wohl ziemlich hilfreich war. Anfangs war ich zwar noch ungeduldig, jedoch wurde es von Woche zu Woche besser. Heute merke ich weder beim Beachvolleyball noch beim schweren Krafttraining (100kg Bankdrücken; 28kg-Kurzhanteln-Schulterdrücken) irgendwelche Einschränkungen. Lediglich wenn ich Muskelkater in den Schultern/Nacken habe zieht es ganz leicht unter der Narbe, was wahrscheinlich aber einfach von den vernarbten Strukturen herrührt.

Alles in allem kann ich also die Methode "Hakenplatte" nur empfehlen, genau wie das auch der Arzt im Krankenhaus Dr. Kurt Steuer (Teamarzt der deutschen Handballnationalmannschaft) für alle sportlich aktiven Patienten mit Tossy III/Rockwood >4 tut.

Liebe Grüße und weiterhin allen Betroffenen gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dom_ (23. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir im Laufe der letzten Wochen/Monate alle Seiten hier durchgelesen und möchte mich erstmal für all die ausführlichen Berichte und Erfahrungen bedanken. Das hat mir selbst sehr geholfen alles besser zu verstehen und zu verarbeiten.

Meine Krankengeschichte ist etwas langwirrig. Verletzt habe ich mich im November 2013 bei einem Sturz bei einem Fußballspiel. Ich führte den Ball im Vollsprint, als von der Seite ein Verteidiger mich unsanft zu Boden rammte. Gelandet bin ich direkt auf dem AC Gelenk/rechte Schulter. Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich ins Unfallkrankenhaus bekam einen Rucksackverband und nach Röntgen und MRT die Diagnose Tossy 3 (Hochstand 2 cm). Der Arzt bestellte mich für die weitere Behandlung zu sich in seine Praxis.

Ich entschloss mich für eine Tightrope Operation. Ich vertraute meinem behandelnden Arzt, er war bekannt als Spezialist und war einige Jahre Teamarzt des ÖSV. Ich habe auf Meinungen anderer Ärzte verzichtet, da ich mich von ihm gut beraten fühlte. (ich empfehle jedem sich bei mehreren Ärzten vorher zu erkundigen!)
Die OP selbst verlief tadellos, die Heilung anfangs auch. Bereits drei Wochen nach der OP habe ich in Eigenregie bereits begonnen Kraftübungen zu machen (Liegestütz, Situps, usw.) und am selben Tag noch musste ich feststellen dass der Hochstand wieder auftrat, in etwa im gleichen Ausmaß wie vor der OP. Ich natürlich frustriert und enttäuscht wieder beim Doktor. Der ebenfalls enttäuscht, meinte er würde nochmal operieren, nur diesmal Hakenplatte. Er meinte aber auch, dass es bei mir nicht so schlimm sei und man mit einer OP warten könne bzw. sie garnicht notwendig sei.

Ich entschied mich gegen eine weitere OP und machte weiter mit Kraftsport und Fußball, zunächst uneingeschränkt.
Mit der Zeit spürte ich, besonders beim Krafttraining doch, dass die verletzte Schulter (re) anfing weh zu tun, je höher die Belastung desto deutlicher war das zu spüren. Mir kam es auch so vor als würde das Schlüsselbein immer mehr nach oben wandern.

Auf Anraten von Familie und Freunden ließ ich mich dieses Jahr im April erneut untersuchen, diesmal bei einem anderen Schulterspezialisten. Dieser war der Meinung dass eine erneute Operation sehr ratsam wäre, da eine hohe Instabilität vorhanden sei. Ich willigte ein. (wieder ohne vorher einen anderen Arzt zu befragen) Es wurde die Methode gewählt mit zwei Drahtstiften welche mit einer 8er Drahtschlaufe fixiert werden, und sechs Wochen danach entfernt werden.

Die Operation wurde für August angesetzt.
Während die Drähte in der Schulter waren trug ich einen Gilchrist Verband und bewegte den Arm garnicht. Da es bereits mein zweiter Eingriff war hielt ich mich ganz genau an die Anweisungen. Es verlief alles wie geplant, die Drähte wurden entfernt. Ein bis zwei Wochen sollte der Arm noch möglichst geschont werden und nur ganz langsame und lockere Bewegungen durchgeführt werden. die Physio startete etwa 8 Tage nach der Materialentfernung bei Bewegungen nicht über 90°.

Regelmäßig war ich beim Arzt zur Kontrolle, alles war in Ordnung, bis fünf Wochen nach der Materialentferung. Ich fragte ihn ob ich mit Joggen anfangen kann. Er meinte dass das kein Problem sei, nur kein Krafttraining und kein Kontaktsport. Das sagte er mir drei Wochen nach ME. Ich wartete sicherheitshalber noch zwei Wochen ab bis ich das erste mal locker Laufen ging. Am selben Tag musste ich leider im Badezimmer sehen, wie der Hochstand erneut auftrat. DIeses mal aber deutlich weniger als vor dem zweiten Eingriff. Dennoch eine Enttäuschung nach allem was passiert ist, habe ich mir natürlich erhofft dass es diesmal halten würde.

Ich lies mich von merheren Schulterchirurgen durchchecken, auch privat aus eigener Kasse. Der Hochstand (0,8cm) war zwar wieder da, aber das Gelenk trotzdem stabil, so die Ärzte. Damit das allerdings so bleibt wurde mir empfohlen weitere vier bis sechs Monate keinen Kraftsport oder Kontaktsport zu machen. Für mich eine harte Zeit, da ich eigentlich damit gerechnet habe dass ich zumindest in der Rückrunde wieder Fußball spielen kann. So muss ich vermutlich die ganze Saison aussetzen. Außerdem kann mir natürlich kein Arzt garantieren, dass selbst wenn ich jetzt weitere sechs Monate die Schulter schone, alles so bleibt und keine Folgeschäden auftreten. Ich hoffe es und glaube daran, dennoch bleibt ein mulmiges Gefühl!


Ich kann jedem Tossianer nur empfehlen, die Meinung mehrerer Ärzte einzuholen. Idealerweise auch einen Privatarzt hinzuziehen, denn die 100-150 Euro müssen einem die Gesundheit wert sein. Speziell in meinem Fall denke ich dass die 2. OP Methode nicht die Richtige war. Offenbar habe ich schwaches Bindegewebe und daher auch schwaches Narbengewebe, was dazu führt dass unter Belastung das ganze Konstrukt, dass das Schlüsselbein unten hält wieder aufgerissen ist. Bei der Tightrope OP wird zwar ein Faden der das Schlüsselbein mechanisch runterzieht installiert allerdings zielt es auch darauf ab, dass das eigene Narbengewebe rund um die Gelenkskapsel sich so verfestigt, dass das Schlüsselbein unten gehalten wird. Beides hat bei mir nicht geklappt, aufgrund meines schwachen Narben-/Bindegewebes.

Liebe Grüße an alle Leidgenossen!


----------



## Orchideebar (23. November 2015)

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, dass die "Seile" das Schlüsselbein doch fixieren sollten und sich die Sehnen danach anpassen, den alten Zustand also wiederherstellen. Ich denke ich werde mich nicht erneut operieren lassen, obwohl ein Korrekturverlust um eine halbe Schaftbreite, eine mögliche Fraktur, sowie beginnende Arthrose zu verzeichnen ist.
Die Meinung der Betroffenen hier im Forum finde ich goldwert und authentisch, besser wie das Gequassel der Engel in weißen Kitteln ;-)


----------



## -PJ- (23. November 2015)

ich melde mich auch mal wieder mit nem Zwischenbericht...

5.Okt sollte ich ja operiert werden (Verletzung am 27.9) - die OP wurde vom KH allerdings auf den 8. verschoben was nicht so schlimm war. 
Ich hatte Glück und war der 1ste Patient an diesem Tag, 6:30 gings in den OP und um 5vor7 haben sie mich weggeschossen. 
Um 11 bin ich aufgewacht und hatte aufgrund der Betäubung meiner Nerven vom Hals abwärts keinerlei Gespür im Arm. 

Gegen Nachmittag hatte dann auch diese Betäubung nachgelassen und ich konnte meinen Arm wieder spüren, verwundert war ich das ich keinerlei Schmerzen hatte. Einzig ein Stechen in der Brust.  
24h nach der OP kam eine Physiotherapeutin und hat mit mir die ersten Übungen gemacht, laut ihrer Aussage sollte ich den Arm auch keines Falles schonen sondern so viel wie möglich bewegen aber bloß nicht belasten. Schmerzen hatte ich bis auf das Stechen weiterhin keine. 
Die Schulter tat an den Wunden klar weh aber eher wie eine schwere Prellung, solange man nicht hin kommt oder sich komisch bewegt merkte man es kaum.
An Tag 2 konnte ich endlich nach Hause, bei der Autofahrt hatte ich dann das erste mal schmerzen im Arm ausgelöst von den ganzen Unebenheiten auf der Straße.

Dann war erst mal 1,5 Wochen Ruhe angesagt - jeden Tag 4-5x die Übungen vom KH wiederholt und sonst nicht viel bewegt. 
Nach der Ruhepause ging es zum Ziehen der Fäden und weiter zum Physiotherapeuten, 2x die Woche wurde ich gequält mit "Mobilisierung der Narben", Dehnübungen und allgemeinem (schmerzhaftem) Geknete. Autofahren war schon wieder möglich.
4 Wochen nach der OP konnte ich den Arm wieder fast so bewegen wie vorher, einzig beim Anziehen einer Jacke, eines Rucksacks usw. hatte noch leicht geschmerzt. Das Stechen in der Brust war nun auch weg - laut Arzt sollten das die Fäden des Tight-Rope gewesen sein an die sich mein Körper erst gewöhnen musste. Belastung durfte ich in dieser Zeit langsam hochfahren, sollte meinen Körper aber noch nicht voll auf den Arm abstützen.
Habe dann gleich mit dem Biken (Rennrad) angefangen, anfangs war es allerdings schwer das Gewicht länger als 45min auf dem Lenker zu halten. Aber wenigstens hatte ich Bewegung. 
Heute bin ich genau 7 Wochen operiert, ich mache seit 2 Wochen wieder Kraftübungen (Frauenliegestütz 70Stk. auf 4 Sets verteilt, Hantel-Übungen bis 15kg..) dazu noch ein paar lockere Yoga-Geschichten.  Radfahren (weiterhin Rennrad) geht aufgrund der Fitness momentan nicht länger als 1,5 Stunden der Arm macht dabei aber keine Probleme.

Alles in allem bin ich also sehr zufrieden bis jetzt, Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit des Tight-Ropes habe ich immernoch nicht und ehrlich gesagt zu viel Angst bei dem Wetter aufs MTB zu steigen. 
Ich Fange ab nächster Woche wieder mit Aikido an und werde bis Ende Februar versuchen weiter Muskeln aufzubauen um für kommende Saison genug Stabilität zu haben. Wenn alles glatt läuft will ich im März wieder Enduro fahren...

Optisch sieht meine Schulter aus wie die andere, allerdings hatte ich mir eine Artroskopie nicht so wild vorgestellt - habe 2 ca 5cm lange Narben und 22 kleine Löcher von den Fäden.


----------



## golopeters (1. Februar 2016)

Moin zusammen,

bin jetzt seit zwei Wochen operiert nachdem ich mir vor 4 Wochen Rockwood 5 zugezogen habe. Opmethode war athroskopisches tightropeverfahren. Bisher verläuft die Heilung anscheinend ganz gut. Ich habe aber aktuell noch ziemlich Hemmung mit der rechten Hand (linke Schulter wurde operiert) schwer zu heben (insbesondere  meine Tochter). Ab wann habt ihr wieder die gesunde Seite voll belastet, ohne in der op-schulter Schmerzen und Belastung gespürt zu haben?

grüße, Golo


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Februar 2016)

Voll belastet nach 2 Monaten, die Schmerzen sind dann allmählich im Laufe des 3. immer besser geworden und haben dann bald ganz aufgehört, hab allerdings intensiv Physio gemacht und viel Muskelaufbautraining...


----------



## fntms (1. Februar 2016)

Rockwood 5 ist schon eine happige Angelegenheit. Grundsätzlich sind die Beschwerden zwei Wochen post OP recht normal. Ich hatte zu dieser Zeit selbst noch teils Probleme, mich im Bett aufzurichten. Die Dauer dabei ist natürlich subjektiv sehr unterschiedlich.   Ich denke, dass deine Haltemuskulatur im Schulterbereich den operierten Bereich reizt, wenn Du deine Tochter hebst.
In jedem Fall solltest Du dich so frisch nach dem Tight Rope Verfahren eher schonen und lieber weniger als mehr machen, auch wenn Du nur die gesunde Seite nutzt. Die Endobuttons könnten im schlimmsten Fall ins Bohrloch einfallen, das Seil den Knochen schädigen oder die Verankerung im Rabenschnabelfortsatz brechen.


----------



## -PJ- (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte nichts sagen sollen....

26.12 ist das Seil (Tight-Rope) gerissen einfach so - kein Sport keine Anstrengung nichts. 
Sieht jetzt optisch aus wie ein Tossy1 (Knochen steht hoch)
Ich habe seitdem permanent Schmerzen und kann meinen Arm nicht über Kopf heben... 
In 2 Wochen gehts in den MRT


----------



## Orchideebar (1. Februar 2016)

Zu -PJ- Kommentar: Gut dass Du das sagst! Bei mir ist das nämlich ähnlich, Hochstand um eine halbe Schaftbreite und ich habe nichts gemerkt davon und auch nix schwer und ruckartig angehoben, was mir vorgeworfen wird seitens der Chirurgen!!!
Nur! Bei mir ist angeblich nix gerissen bzw. gebrochen und schmerzen tut es auch nicht, sieht einfach nur wieder kaputt aus.
Nun soll ich mir ne Sehne aus dem Knie (Grazilsehne) da oben einpflanzen lassen, aber nix da!
Ich wünsche Allen eine gute Besserung!


----------



## golopeters (5. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Insbesondere was so passieren kann wenn ich es übertreibe.
Und dir viel Erfolg PJ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (9. April 2016)

Bei mir ist der Tossy2 nun über 6 Monate her. Konservertiv behandelt.
Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist weitestgehend wieder hergestellt und auch die Muskulatur ist wieder gut auftrainiert.
Von einem bleibenden Hochstand schreiben ja die meisten, aber wie ist das bei euch mit dem Klaviertastenphänomen?
Mein Schlüsselbein flext, lässt sich mühelos mit dem Finger runter drücken. Der Arzt sagte damals, das wird mit Aufbau der Muskulatur wieder, aber dem ist bei mir nicht so.
Zudem, wenn ich den Finger auf das Eckgelenk lege und den Arm bewege fühlt es ziehmlich bescheiden an. Knurpscht und Knartscht wie in einer alten Kaffeemühle.
Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Andi_72 (9. April 2016)

Meine op ist nun bald 14 Jahre her, und mir gelingt es nicht mehr, dass Schlüsselbein herunter zu drücken. Dabei hab ich -toi,toi, toi - noch volle Beweglichkeit und kann noch Wasserkästen schleppen ohne Schmerzen.


----------



## LiF (10. April 2016)

Meine Tossy 2-3 Verletzung ist jetzt fast genau 9 Monate her (ohne OP).
Klaviertaste habe ich auch, genauso das "mahlen", "knirschen" und "knartschen" in der Schulter.
Laut meiner Physiotherapeutin ist das "normal" nach einer solchen Verletzung, wirkt sich nicht negativ aus, KANN allerdings zu einer verfrühten Arthrose führen. Ein bisschen Widersprüchlich, ich weiß...

Das die Schulter nicht so ist wie früher, merke ich im Grunde jeden Tag, es behindert mich allerdings nicht, ausser bei kratzen aufm Rücken, da komm ich nicht so weit runter wie mit links (aber hey, dafür hat man ja geheiratet  )


----------



## Nasum (10. April 2016)

Meine OP ist jetzt gute 2 Jahre her(Hakenplatt/Tossy3). Klavierstaste hab ich nicht aber mein Schlüsselbein kann ich minimal runterdrücken.


----------



## mowood (10. April 2016)

@LiF Meine Freundin wurde gleich ganz grün im Gesicht, als sie mal den Finger drauf gehalten hat

Bei einem Kolegen wurde opperiert. Er hat zwar auch den üblichen hochstand, aber alles ist fest und knirschen tut da nix.
Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob zusammengewachsen oder nicht, wenn das Schlüsselbein etwas lose ist.


----------



## golopeters (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
genau sechs Monate nach der OP wollte ich ein kurzes Feedback zum Tightropeverfahren geben.
Bisher sieht alles gut aus. Ich hab einen minimalen Hochstand von ca 4 mm. Ein paar kleine OP-Narben und benutze den linken Arm soweit es die Arm um Kraft zulässt. Kein Seil gerissen, kein herabhängender Arm, weil ich es nicht habe behandeln lassen. Gute Entscheidung, auch wenn ich  4 Monate immobil war und jetzt noch ein bisschen brauchen werde bis der linke Arm wieder zu Kräften kommt. Bei meinem 50 jährigen Nachbarn genau das gleiche. Wir hatten beide Rockwood 5.

Deshalb: Wer Tightrope machen lassen kann, sollte das ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi-Fan (14. Juni 2016)

Also ich hatte ja ne Tossy 1-2 und hatte damit dann fast nen gutes Jahr Stress, was aber auch falschem Ehrgeiz geschuldet war. Es war jetzt wirklich wieder gut. Hab Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben, Klimmzüge mit ordentlich Gewicht machen können. 100% sag ich mal. Hab mich dann aber vor 5 Wochen mal wieder hart auf die Fresse gemacht - natürlich u.a. auf die Schulter. Ist jetzt ähnlich scheisse wie damals, aber jetzt mit mehr ruhe und dem richtigen Training wirds wohl wieder.


----------



## HomerS119 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal euren Rat bitte...
Ich hatte Montag OP mit TightRope Verfahren Rockwood 3....
Dienstag kam im KH schon der Physio und hat mich auf den Stuhl gesetzt und wir haben da gleich mal 60 Grad eingestellt...
war alles kein Problem. Mittwoch bin ich nach Hause gekommen und jetzt regestriere ich wie der Hochstand etwa 5-7mm wieder da ist -.-
Ich habe keinerlei Schmerzen ausser die normale Spannung in der Schulter... Ich hab leider Dienstag im KH nicht wirklich darauf geachtet, wie mein Hochstand da ausgesehen hat. Mittwoch hatte ich aber keine Verletzung oder Stöße das evtl. was gerissen sein könnte...

Meine Frage: 
1. Was sind die Merkmale wenn da wirklich was gerissen sein sollte? Spüre ich das? Hätte ich Schmerzen?
2. Habt ihr auch nach erfolgreicher TightRope OP einen Hochstand? ist die OP jetzt schief gelaufen oder trotzdem noch ok? Mittwoch früh bei der Entlassung war alles in Ordnung. 
3. Ich habe etwas Angst das was kaputt ist, ich fliege am 31.7 in den Urlaub.... mir ist klar das ich mit Einschränkungen in den Urlaub gehen werde aber möchte keine weitere OP haben....

Habt ihr eine Meinung dazu und ein paar Erfahrungen? 
Danke euch


----------



## Chemtrail (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

also wenn du nur optische Einschränkungen hast brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Ich wurde bei Rockwood 3 gar nicht operiert bzw konnte mich nicht operieren lassen da ich es mir zum einen finanziell nicht leisten konnte und zum anderen haben mir alle Meinungen die ich mir eingeholt habe eh von einer OP abgeraten hatten (Notaufnahme, Hausarzt, Orthopäde, Uniklinik sowie die Physiotherapeutin). Da du auch "nur" Rockwood 3 hast wundert es mich eh etwas dass überhaupt operiert wurde. An den Hochstand gewöhnt man sich, hat bei mir allerdings Jahre gedauert. Glaube den sieht man quasi nur selbst. Ach, und Schmerzen hatte ich die ersten Wochen generell ganz üble ist vermutlich ich kann mir schwer vorstellen dass du fühlen kannst ob da jetzt ein tight rope drin ist oder nicht, du wärst ja nicht der erste bei dem es nichts gebracht hat, wenn man hier so liest.

Obwohl ich manchmal das Gefühl hatte dass jeder der Meinung sei sein Verfahren/Behandlungsmethode wäre die Beste obwohl dass keiner weiss bzw wissen kann und es sehr individuell ist wie behandelt werden sollte. Ich vermute dass ist ein normales menschliches Verhalten um seinen eigenen zweifel ob man die richtige Wahl getroffen hat zerschlagen möchte. habe auch die ersten Monate gehadert. Heute bereue ich nichts.

War der Hochstand denn vorher größer?

Gute Besserung und schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Hitzi (11. Juli 2016)

Mein Rockwood V ist jetzt sieben Jahre her. OP im Annastift Hannover bei Dr. Smith mit TightRope Verfahren. (Habe mir keine weitere Meinung eingeholt und dem Arzt vollstens vertraut)
Seit 5 Jahren fahre ich wieder Drachenboot, Kajak etc., kann schwimmen und natürlich MTB fahren, und bin im Schnitt 3 x die Woche für je ca. 1 Stunde auf dem Wasser. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme. 
Im Mai habe ich einen Kajak Marathon mit 80 km in 10 Stunden absolviert. Und Pfingsten eine Regatta mit diversen Rennen über mehrere Tage. Alles gut gelaufen.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich im ersten Jahr jeden Tag schmerzen hatte und nich so richtig zufrieden war. Dann habe ich mich für Sport entschieden (Natürlich sehr langsam )  und seitdem läuft es rund.
Ein kleiner Hochstand ist noch da aber ansonsten nix. Und die defekte Schulter wird voll belastet....... Rotation besser als die nicht betroffene Schulter. 

Allen jetzt betroffenen gute Besserung und immer an das Gute glauben


----------



## howa (18. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank an all die tollen Beiträge, ich denke das ist eines der besten Foren für das Thema.

Ich bin 51 Jahre und habe mich bei einem Unfall an der rechten Schulter verletzt. In der Notfallambulanz im örtlichen Krankenhaus wurde Tossy 3 diagnostiziert. Der Unfallarzt hat mir die OP mit einer Hakenplatte empfohlen. Der Unfall war an einem Samstag, die OP hätte schon am Montag sein können. Ich hab mir Bedenkzeit erbeten.

Den ganzen Sonntag hab ich gegoogelt und mich zu dem Thema informiert. Tossy 3 war mir bis dato unbekannt. Am Montag habe ich mich  mit meinem Orthopäde abgestimmt. Eine OP war auch sein Rat “gehen Sie in eine Fachklinik und bestehen Sie auf eine schnelle OP“.

Am Dienstag war in der Sportklinik Stuttgart vorstellig.
Dort wurde die Diagnose Rockwood 5 konkretisiert und eine offene TwinTail TightRope OP empfohlen. Ich hatte ja in diesem Forum schon viel darüber gelesen und mich letztlich schweren Herzens für die OP entschieden. Am Donnerstag, 5 Tage nach dem Unfall wurde ich operiert. Schmerzen hatte ich, bis auf die Nacht nach der OP, so gut wie keine. Einen Tag nach der OP hatte ich meine erste Physiobehandlung in der Sportklinik. Am Samstag wurde ich mit einer Armschlinge entlassen.

Die Armschlinge fand ich extrem störend, deshalb habe ich in Abstimmung mit meinem nachbehandelten Orthopäde das Thema Armschlinge schon nach 1 Woche beendet. Er hat mir empfohlen den Arm zu schonen und nicht zu belasten, das geht auch ohne Armschlinge. Kleine Pendelbewegungen beim Spazierengehen waren erlaubt. Maus und Tastatur konnte ich auch bedienen somit war ich nach einer Woche auch wieder arbeiten.

2 Wochen nach der OP, kurz nach dem Fäden ziehen, bildete sich ein Wundserom.
Die Narbe konnte nicht richtig heilen. 4 Wochen nach der OP wurde deshalb in der Sportklinik Stuttgart eine Wundrevision durchgeführt. Wieder eine OP, 4 Tage war ich stationär. 2 Wochen nach der zweiten OP bzw. 6 Wochen nach der ersten OP ist die Narbe dann verheilt. Vermutlich waren tieferliegende Faszienfäden die Ursache. Diese Fäden lösen sich nach 3 Monaten auf, mein Körper wollte Sie wohl früher loswerden.

8 Wochen nach dem Unfall attestierte mir mein Orthopäde wieder die volle Bewegungsfähigkeit, die Schulter darf ich langsam wieder belasten. Abgesehen von der Wundheilungsstörung hatte ich bislang keine Beschwerden. Nach 10 Physioterminen beginne ich wieder mit Sport, MTB auf Asphalt geht problemlos, mit dem Rennrad warte ich noch ein bisschen. Ich denke ich bin aktuell wieder zu 80% hergestellt und hoffe in den nächsten 2 Monaten an die 100% zu kommen. Bei 99,5% wäre ich auch zufrieden;-).

Ich frage mich oft, wäre das ohne OP auch so gut gelaufen.


----------



## Chemtrail (19. September 2016)

howa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erst mal vielen Dank an all die tollen Beiträge, ich denke das ist eines der besten Foren für das Thema.
> 
> ...




Schön dass es am Ende doch noch gut verlaufen zu sein scheint.

Ich frage mich immer mal wieder ob ich mich hätte operieren lassen sollen. Da wir beide nie eine Antwort darauf bekommen werden würde ich dir empfehlen dir da jetzt keine Gedanken mehr drüber zu machen. Klingt leichter als es ist, auf jeden Fall ist es müßig seine Zeit mit solchen Fragen zu vergeuden. Außerdem glaube ich dass bei Rockwood 5 eine OP quasi Pflicht ist, ich hatte nur Rockwood 3 insofern musst dir diese Frage eigentlich eh nicht stellen.

Wünsche dir einen guten weiteren verlauf.

Vg


----------



## SerpentrasD (29. September 2016)

Moin,  hatte nen rockwood III am 7 April dieses Jahres.
Hatte den Rucksackverband für 8 Wochen da ich 14 Tag danach direkt gestürzt bin und volle last auf die Schulter gekommen is. Evtl hat es auch so lange gedauert da ich gleichzeitig noch eine Grippe hatte. 2 Rippen Brüche nebenbei aber die spielten nur schmerzhaft eine Rolle.
Der erste Arzt meinte eine op is nicht sinnvoll aber machbar.
Die Horde an Ärzten danach meinte das gleiche,  zu jung,  nur optische Beeinträchtigung,  wird alles ohne auch wieder funktionieren.

Eigentlich geht alles wieder bis darauf mein Gegenüber liegenden Schulterblatt von unten über der Rücken zu ertasten.
Aber was ab und an nun Auftritt sind schmerzen, eher ein ziehen in der Schulter.
Ob das von Belastung kommt weiß ich nicht da es zu selten und sehr schwankend Auftritt.  Kennt das jemand,  muss ich mir gendanke machen?
Klaviertaste sieht man bei mir auch
...


----------



## Chemtrail (29. September 2016)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Moin,  hatte nen rockwood III am 7 April dieses Jahres.
> Hatte den Rucksackverband für 8 Wochen da ich 14 Tag danach direkt gestürzt bin und volle last auf die Schulter gekommen is. Evtl hat es auch so lange gedauert da ich gleichzeitig noch eine Grippe hatte. 2 Rippen Brüche nebenbei aber die spielten nur schmerzhaft eine Rolle.
> Der erste Arzt meinte eine op is nicht sinnvoll aber machbar.
> Die Horde an Ärzten danach meinte das gleiche,  zu jung,  nur optische Beeinträchtigung,  wird alles ohne auch wieder funktionieren.
> ...




Nö, das Problem habe ich nicht, hatte ja auch Rockwood 3 ohne Op. bei mir hatte es aber auch über ein jahr gedauert bis ich halbwegs schmerzfrei war. ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt keine großen Gedanken machen und abwarten und Tee trinken vorschlagen.

Meine Handgelenke sind nach einer schweren Stauchung im Mai diesen Jahres auch immer noch nicht voll belastbar. Will damit sagen dass manche Sachen eben viel zeit benötigen. 

Gute Besserung


----------



## sevman (3. Oktober 2016)

Hart auf die Fresse - ich feiere dich heute


----------



## dbf (13. November 2016)

Hatte vor 4 Wochen ein Sturz der leider mit rockwood 3 endete. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich früher ein leichtes impingement an der Schulter hatte welches ich zwar konservativ in den griffbekommen habe es sich aber immer mal wieder etwas meldet.
Der Arzt welcher mir damals zur konservativen Therapie geraten hat, empfahl nun eine op. Er sagte auch, daß man es nicht operieren müsste aber wenn man viel Sport macht es sinnvoll sei, gerade auf lange Sicht, da die Schulter mit op weniger Verschleiß hat.Dann meinte er noch das sie büei der op mit dogbone sich gleich das impingement mitanschauen können und evtl es gleich mit machen.
Gesagt getan...Vor 3 Wochen op dogbone & impingement ( schleimbeutel war angeblich sehr vernarbt, daher raus und das schulterdach etwas abgeschliffen, beim schleimbeutel soll angeblich der Körper selber einen Ersatz herstellen, welcher bis zum ende meiner tage gut halten soll. hab eigentlich gehofft, dass mir impingement op erspart bleibt, aber der Arzt meinte, da der schleimbeutel so vernarbt war hätte ich hier später wieder Probleme bekommen um um eine zweite op zu umgehen wurde es gleich mitgemacht)
Ganz zusammen haben sie das ac Gelenk nicht bekommen, Abstand 0,8 cm...0,3 bis 0,4 waren perfekt, soll aber häufiger so sein da sich  bei einem Sturz mit Kraft eher von oben auf die Schulter die Weichteile etwas verschieben.
Was mich verwundert, dass ich nur eine Woche einen Verband tragen sollte, überall liest man 4 bis 6 wochen. Mein Arzt meinte nur eine Woche reicht und 4 Wochen nachts den Ellenbogen fixieren ...Die Bänder brauchen reizen wohin sie wachsen sollen.... Belasten soll i den arm möglichst nicht...PC arbeiten nach einer Woche aber okay....
Jetzt beschäftigt mich das etwas da ich bereits nach einer Woche leicht bewegt habe, dass die Bande nicht gut verheilen....Den arm habe ich aktib maximal 45 bis 60 Grad abgewinkelt Arzt meinte ich soll nicht über 90 Grad gehen.... In der physio gehen wir manuell bis 80 grad.

Was meint ihr zu den Meinungen arm im Verband für 4 Wochen oder reicht eine?.... Angeblich soll man  nicht merken wenn die Bänder welche gerade vernarben wieder reißen ....
Und habt ihr Erfahrung mit der Heilung vom impingement 
Tagsüber geht's ganz gut, schmerzen sind okay, eher Verspannungen im Schulterblatt da meine rechte rumpfseite sehr gestaucht wurde....
Nachts tut die Schulter schon weh glaube aber das es eher vom imingement Behandlung kommt als vom dogbone da der Schmerz weit außen sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xblubba (13. November 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir wurde 4.10 eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt.Das ganze in der Unfallklinik in Dortmund,die machen das mehrmals täglich..;-)
Mir wurde gesagt den Arm nicht über 90Grad zu heben und komplett auf den Verband zu verzichten,damit habe man die besten Erfahrungen gesammelt,da mit Gelchrist alles zu schnell verklebt.
Bis auf die üblichen Fremdkörper-Probleme habe ich bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme und auch der Orthopäde und die Physio sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Bewegungsapparat.


----------



## howa (13. November 2016)

Hallo,
den Gilchrist hab ich eine Woche getragen, mit Gilchrist war ich verkrampft und verspannt.
In Abstimmung mit meinem Orthopäde habe ich den Gilchrist weggelassen. Den Arm hab ich die ersten 4 Wochen geschont,
war oft spazieren und hab dabei den Arm hängend leicht pendelnd bewegt. Hat bei mir gut funktioniert.
Danach habe ich mich beim Sport und bei Belastungen vorsichtig rangetastet, man spürt relativ schnell ob es gut tut.
Meine OP war vor 3,5 Monaten und die Schulter ist jetzt fast so gut wie vor meinem Unfall.

Noch ein Tip: Magnesiumspray hilft bei Verspannungen (kann man selber günstig herstellen).
Wünsch dir gute Besserung.


----------



## dbf (14. November 2016)

Danke, da bin ich ja berühigt, das andere den Verband a nur so kurz tragen.... Im Internet  liest man halt immer 4 bis 6 wochen....
Hoffentlich heilen die Bänder so genauso gut


----------



## xblubba (14. November 2016)

Du musst auch berücksichtigen das die Bänder zusammen genäht werden und so schnell reissen die dann nicht,zumal bewegen ja nicht Belastung ist...


----------



## dbf (14. November 2016)

Hm die Bäder wurden nicht genäht.... Die sollen angeblich den weg allein zu sich finden


----------



## -PJ- (15. November 2016)

Also bei mir kam 1en Tag nach der OP die Physiotherapeutin ins Zimmer und wollte mit mir Übungen machen - habe aber auch diesen Tight-Rope bekommen...


----------



## Stoni (16. November 2016)

dbf schrieb:


> Hm die Bäder wurden nicht genäht.... Die sollen angeblich den weg allein zu sich finden



Wie soll das denn funktionieren, wenn sie abgerissen sind?


----------



## LiF (16. November 2016)

Das funktioniert 

War bei mir genauso, allerdings Tossy 2-3/Rockwood 4.
Ich sollte nach dem Umfall 1 Woche Gilchrist tragen und dann normal bewegen und langsam die Belastung starten.
Gehen tut das heute (1,5 Jahre nach Unfall) wieder gut.
Krafttraining ist allerdings wirklich zwingend erforderlich!
Habe viele Wochen nichts gemacht, auch kaum aufm Rad gewesen und schon fühlte sich die Schulter wieder "blöd" an.
Schmerzen gar nicht, aber man merkt, da stimmt irgendwas nicht.
Jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder im Studio und ZACK, deutlich besser und stabiler.


----------



## dbf (17. November 2016)

Die Bänder liegen nah beinander daher sollen sie wieder zusammen wachsen.

Habt ihr auch einen leichten überstand? Bei mir ist es ca ein halber Schaft, da laut Arzt sich Weichteile verschoben haben und sie es nicht näher zusammengebracht haben. Arzt meint wenn es so verheilt ist mit keinen Einschränkungen zu rechnen . ... mich irritiert hier das Wörtchen wenn... werd ich wohl abwarten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -PJ- (17. November 2016)

nach der OP hatte ich keinen Überstand mehr sondern es war alles wieder "normal" ca. 8 Wochen später war er wieder da und ist bis heute (13Monate).  Bei mir sind es so 1-1,5cm je nach Wetter und Anstrengung


----------



## Jacque de Molay (18. November 2016)

Moin allerseits! Bei einem Sturz Ende August (100 kg und technische Inkompetenz vertragen sich nicht so gut) hab ich mir die Aufnahme in den Tossy 3 Club verdient! Das Schlüsselbein stand ca. 2,5 cm hoch, da sollte operiert werden. Hab ein Tight Rope bekommen, lief zunächst alles ganz unkompliziert. Leider hat sich nach ein paar Tagen der obere Knoten gelöst und das Schlüsselbein stand wieder ab. Also zweite OP... Eine Woche später, ich war mittlerweile wieder zu Hause, war das Pflaster total matschig, rot und gelb - Wundinfektion, hurra! Um ganz sicher zu gehen, wurde alles wieder aufgeschnitten, die Wunde gesäubert und mit einem Antibiotikum-Schwamm ausgelegt. Nach drei Tagen Tropf und anschließend medikamentöser Behandlung sollte nichts mehr schief gehen, dachte ich... Ein paar Tage später fing die Wunde wieder an zu eitern. Nun entschied man sich für eine offene Wundbehandlung, also Narbe wieder auf und jeden Tag auswaschen, desinfizieren, offen halten und das über zwei Wochen... Krankengymnastik konnte ich so lange noch nicht beginnen und so wurde die Schulter langsam etwas steif... Inzwischen sind seit der letzten OP neun Wochen vergangen und ich habe zwölf Mal Physio hinter mir. Der Arm ist noch nicht wieder voll belastbar aber wenigstens schon wieder in alle Richtungen beweglich. In zwei Wochen werde ich wohl wieder aufs Rad steigen und die ersten Runden drehen. Die Rolle kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr sehen!

In diesem Sinne an alle - Kopf hoch, könnte schlimmer sein!


----------



## Chemtrail (18. November 2016)

Jacque de Molay schrieb:


> Moin allerseits! Bei einem Sturz Ende August (100 kg und technische Inkompetenz vertragen sich nicht so gut) hab ich mir die Aufnahme in den Tossy 3 Club verdient! Das Schlüsselbein stand ca. 2,5 cm hoch, da sollte operiert werden. Hab ein Tight Rope bekommen, lief zunächst alles ganz unkompliziert. Leider hat sich nach ein paar Tagen oder obere Knoten gelöst und das Schlüsselbein stand wieder ab. Also zweite OP... Eine Woche später, ich war mittlerweile wieder zu Hause, war das Pflaster total matschig, rot und gelb - Wundinfektion, hurra! Um ganz sicher zu gehen, wurde alles wieder aufgeschnitten, die Wunde gesäubert und mit einem Antibiotikum-Schwamm ausgelegt. Nach drei Tagen Tropf und anschließend medikamentöser Behandlung sollte nichts mehr schief gehen, dachte ich... Ein paar Tage später fing die Wunde wieder an zu eitern. Nun entschied man sich für eine offene Wundbehandlung, also Narbe wieder auf und jeden Tag auswaschen, desinfizieren, offen halten und das über zwei Wochen... Krankengymnastik konnte ich so lange noch nicht beginnen und so wurde die Schulter langsam etwas steif... Inzwischen sind seit der letzten OP neun Wochen vergangen und ich habe zwölf Mal Physio hinter mir. Der Arm ist noch nicht wieder voll belastbar aber wenigstens schon wieder in alle Richtungen beweglich. In zwei Wochen werde ich wohl wieder aufs Rad steigen und die ersten Runden drehen. Die Rolle kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr sehen!
> 
> In diesem Sinne an alle - Kopf hoch, könnte schlimmer sein!


Deine positive Einstellung lob ich mir, und das obwohl du wirklich viel Pech hattest, das hört sich an als wärst du beim lokalen Metzger gewesen ;-)

Gute Besserung


----------



## O'Chris (12. Dezember 2016)

Moin Ihr Schulteropfer,
meine Genese:

14.8.2016: übern Lenker gegangen -> Tossy 3 / wohl eher Rockwood 4 lt. Doc.
18.8.: OP mit Hakenplatte (mit Prognose muss *3 bis 6 Monate* drinbleiben)

In der Zeit danach roße Fortschritte gemacht: Konnte im Oktober Krafttraining mit Theraband machen und Ende Oktober leichte Trails fahren - aber nie über 90 Grad abgewinkelt
24.10.: Mit großen Schmerzen in die Notaufnahme, Diagnose MRSA-Keim (NICHT etwa Überbelastung)

27.10.: Platte vorzeitig entfernt (also nach 2, statt mind. 3 Monaten) + 1 Woche Krkh-Aufenthalt mit 3 mal täglich Cerufoxim-Antibiotikum intravenös - danach weitere 4 Wochen krank zu Hause mit Cerufoxim-Antibiotikum 3 x täglich Tabletten - seit Ende November wieder in der Arbeit (Schreibtischjob).

Status Quo: Bänder offenbar nicht zusammengewachsen - Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins (das hat Doc Ende Nov. auch so gesehen) - seit dem scheint sich Hochstand verstärkt zu haben. Das heißt: Bin auf dem Stand wie am Tag des Sturzes.

Nächster Check-Termin beim Operateur am 27.12.
Meine Frage an Euch: Kennt jemand einen Fachmann, der nix anderes macht, als genau so eine Malaise zu bearbeiten?

Gut Speich!
Chr.


----------



## LiF (12. Dezember 2016)

Direkt bei mir vor der Haustür gibt es einen Spezialisten für Schulterverletzungen.

Er riet mir auch von einer OP damals ab,  was ich absolut nicht bereue (es war in Richtung rockwood 4)

http://www.schulterprofessor.de/impressum.html

http://www.kreiskrankenhaus-osterho...ws]=52&cHash=17d56b63e59455446f9a8b10a9ccb869

Auch wenn es wohl extrem weit weg sein wird von dir...


----------



## dbf (14. Dezember 2016)

dam hört sich echt kacke an.

woher kommst du den.

In Muc istdasOCM ganz gut machen danur tight rope bzw dog bone oder das schulterzentrum beide habe welche die nur schulter machen.

bei mit geht es langsam besser, ob die bänder zam wachsen weiss i noch nicht.... ein Überstand bleibt bei mir, so ein halber schaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul-Tossy (26. Dezember 2016)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Schulteropfer,
> meine Genese:
> 
> 14.8.2016: übern Lenker gegangen -> Tossy 3 / wohl eher Rockwood 4 lt. Doc.
> ...



Hallo,

ich hatte im  November 2011 einen Unfall mit Tossy 3. Da ich gleichzeitig Rippenbrüche mir zuzog hieß es dass eine nicht möglich und auch nicht notwendig sei. Da ich bei der konservativen Behandlung extreme Probleme hatte und ich bereits bei kleinen Aktivitäten meine Schulter schmerzte wurde ich ich am 10. März 2012 nachträglich in der Atos Klinik in Heidelberg von Dr. Lichtenberg operiert. Die Nachbehandlung war langwierig und  schmerzhaft bin aber mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Eine nachträgliche Op ist immer schwieriger aber mitunter leider unugänglich. Kurzum aus meiner Sicht kann ich Dr. Lichtenberg nur  empfehlen. Er macht einen kompetenten Eindruck und drängt einem auch nicht zu einer nachträglichen OP, sondern erklärt gut und zeigt die Möglichkeiten auf.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## dbf (22. Januar 2017)

Oh man Tossy ist echt ne kacke....
Bei mir ist es trotz Op beim guten Arzt nicht gut verheilt und die Bänder sind anscheinend nicht zam gewachsen. Überstand ist ein halber schafft, etwas wird das schlüsselbein durchs tight rope fixiert ..... Arzt meint ich soll jetzt mal schauen ob Probleme macht... evtl im Okt 17 erneute op.
Echt ärgerlich sowas
Wie geht's euch mit dem hochstand? Lasst ihr nochmal operieren?
Und merkt ihr beim fahren das die Schulter instabiler ist?


----------



## -PJ- (23. Januar 2017)

dbf, mir gehts genauso wie dir - deine Beschreibung kann ich direkt so übernehmen. 

Ich sollte nach 6 Monaten noch mal operiert werden (Sehnen und Bänder aus dem Oberschenkel in die Schulter verpflanzen). 
Habe mich allerdings ein bisschen darüber informiert und die Chancen, dass es dann besser wird sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu gering. 
Ich habe es sein lassen und bin bis jetzt (nach 17Monaten) immernoch zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung. Die OP kann der Arzt auch angeblich in 2 Jahren noch machen, weshalb ich weiter warte. 

Bisher lebe ich so ganz gut.


----------



## dbf (26. Januar 2017)

@ pj immer gut par leidensgenossen zuhanden.
Sind die Chancen wirklich so schlecht bei der zweiten op?
Kannst du alles gut machen mit der instabilen schulter


----------



## -PJ- (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir von nem Arzt sagen lassen 60/40 das es mit den Bändern aus dem Oberschenkel wieder zusammenwächst - und da wollte ich mich nicht noch einmal unter Vollnarkose begeben. 

ich mache regelmäßig Push-Ups und arbeite mit diesen Bändern beim Physio. So stärke ich die Schulter und komme damit aktuell sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Chemtrail (30. Januar 2017)

-PJ- schrieb:


> Ich habe mir von nem Arzt sagen lassen 60/40 das es mit den Bändern aus dem Oberschenkel wieder zusammenwächst - und da wollte ich mich nicht noch einmal unter Vollnarkose begeben.
> 
> ich mache regelmäßig Push-Ups und arbeite mit diesen Bändern beim Physio. So stärke ich die Schulter und komme damit aktuell sehr gut zurecht.


Probier mal schwimmen aus, das bringt es wirklich.


----------



## morph027 (30. Januar 2017)

Seit ich mit meiner ausgekugelten Tossy Schulter beim Physio mit dem Rehape Schlingentrainer bearbeitet wurde, ist meine Schulter so stark wie nie. Muss halt dran bleiben, lässt auch schnell wieder nach. Stärkt massiv die Tiefen Muskulatur, das gibt gut Halt. Schon einige Male wieder drauf gepurzelt, hält. Hab mir quasi direkt einen für zu Hause gekauft, jeden zweiten Tag nach dem Arbeitsweg eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## arno¹ (30. Januar 2017)

morph027 schrieb:


> Seit ich mit meiner ausgekugelten Tossy Schulter beim Physio mit dem Rehape Schlingentrainer bearbeitet wurde, ist meine Schulter so stark wie nie. Muss halt dran bleiben, lässt auch schnell wieder nach. Stärkt massiv die Tiefen Muskulatur, das gibt gut Halt. Schon einige Male wieder drauf gepurzelt, hält. Hab mir quasi direkt einen für zu Hause gekauft, jeden zweiten Tag nach dem Arbeitsweg eine halbe Stunde.


ist doch gut

wie genau ist dein tossy grad, I oder II ?

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## morph027 (31. Januar 2017)

Alle Bänder waren durch, ich glaube 3. Das auskugeln war dann später unabhängig davon.


----------



## arno¹ (31. Januar 2017)

jetzt verstehe ich das erst mit dem schlingentrainer und dem auskugeln

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbf (31. Januar 2017)

war heute beim zweiten Arzt, hat einen guten Ruf hat und auch noch Sportmediziner ist.
Er meine von der OP her wurde bei mir alles richtig gemacht. Er selber hat es auch öfters, dass das Schlüsselbein nach der OP hochsteht.
Er meinte ebenfalls, abwarten ob es Probleme macht und frühestens in einem Jahr wenn überhaupt unters messer. Er meinte ebenfalls das weitere OP´s sehr kompliziert sind und auch die Aussicht auf Erfolg ganz unterschiedlich ist.

Habe früher auch schon mit solchen bänder trainiert aber mit griffen statt schlingen... ist da ein unterschied? find den preis fürs original produkt ne frechheit. noname gibts für 15 €


----------



## morph027 (1. Februar 2017)

Hatte vorher auch erst so ein einfaches TRX Teil mit Griffen...aber ich hab da schon die ein oder andere Übung, die damit einfach nicht ging. Hab auch lang gehadert, aber das Teil dann doch gekauft. Aber auch nur, weil ich damit in der Physio so gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## -PJ- (1. Februar 2017)

Die Bänder sind echt top, bin total zufrieden damit.

Schwimmen is bei mir nicht da ich nie schwimmen gelernt habe 
Aber bei uns gibts auch kaum Wasser sondern nur Berge


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2017)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher auch erst so ein einfaches TRX Teil mit Griffen...aber ich hab da schon die ein oder andere Übung, die damit einfach nicht ging. Hab auch lang gehadert, aber das Teil dann doch gekauft. Aber auch nur, weil ich damit in der Physio so gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


Ich finde ja die mit Umlenkrolle sinnvoll da ein ungleiches belasten sich gleich zeigt...


----------



## morph027 (2. Februar 2017)

Jip. Fand ich an dem einfachen auch Mist. Der Liegestütz in dem war total einfach, in dem gerollten war nur die Position ohne Ausführung schon doppelt so anstrengend.


----------



## Chris160 (28. Februar 2017)

Frage an die Tightrope-Patienten,

bei mir steht das Schlüsselbein nach 2,5 Monaten auch wieder hoch. Ist das bei euch beweglich (Klaviatur), oder fest?


----------



## -PJ- (28. Februar 2017)

bei mir ist es fest


----------



## dbf (28. Februar 2017)

Steht in manchen Situationen hoch und ist teilweise beweglich. ... In manchen Positionen ist es fest.

Ist ne echt nervige Verletzung.

Ist es bei dir wieder hoch gekommen oder war es nach der op schon so?


----------



## Chris160 (1. März 2017)

Ist ca. 2 Monate nach der OP wieder hochgekommen, habe mich allerdings 100 % an die Vorgaben des Artztes und der Physio gehalten. Bin heute noch mal beim Doc. Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.

Achja und ich wurde mit dem Dogbone-Verfahen (Tightrope) zusammengeflickt.

Update: Für alle die das gleiche Problem haben. 

Laut Doc ist das fast schon normal, das der Knochen wieder hoch kommt, ist auch nix gerissen. Liegt an den fehlenden, zurückgegangenen Muskeln. Also ist das Fazit:

Nicht verrück machen lassen, beim Doc checken lassen und nicht ungeduldig werden. Fast 80 % der Genesung hängen von einem selbst und dem anschließenden Muskelaufbau ab. 

Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung allen "Leidensgenossen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbf (1. März 2017)

Sry da hätte der Arzt mit: "es war einmal" anfangen müssen!

Tatsache es ist nicht gut verheilt! An dem Schlüsselbein ist kein Muskel der es nach unten zieht!
Wie weit steht es denn hoch?

Mein Arzt hat gesagt es ist etwas Glücksache ob das SB gut anhielt. ... Wir hatten halt pech.... Aber als fast normal würde ich es nicht einstufen. Sonst macht ja die op kein sinn....

Tschuldigung falls ich das jetzt zu pessimistisch sehe...Und dir deine euphorie genommen hab


----------



## Chris160 (6. März 2017)

Mach dir kein Kopp, die Euphorie ist mir schon lange vergangen 

mir wurde das so erklärt: Bei mir steht das Schlüsselbein bei gewissen Stelllungen hoch und ist auch nach unten beweglich. Das wird normalerweise vom Deltoid Muskel nach unten gezogen. Der ist auch abgerissen und dehalb etwas .. nennen wir es mal verkümmert. Das Röntgenbild zeigt, das sonst alles dort ist wo es hin soll, nur dieser und andere Muskeln machen noch nicht ihren Dienst. Naja, im Moment bleibt mir auch nichts anderes übrig, als dem Arzt zu vertrauen, wenn der sagt, das alles gut ist. Drehe ich bei hängendem Arm die Handfläche nach vorne, steht alles so wie es soll. Trotzdem fehlt einem echt was, mit dem man einen Vergleich hat. Ich denke da liegt das Hauptproblem, da jede Schulter anders reagiert, gibt es keine Referenzwerte, so das man zu schnell nervös, oder auch berechtigt skeptisch wird. 

http://www.physiotherapiewenzel.de/WP/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Schulter.jpg

Was spricht denn dein Röntgenbild? Wie sieht es denn bei dir, bzw. euch allen mit der Beweglichkeit aus? Bist ein paar Tage früher dran als ich. Bei mir ist alles bis 90° kein Problem, vor dem Körper nach oben, bis 160° , seitlich ist bei besagten 90° Ende. Nach hinten so wie beim gesunden Arm. 

Liebe Grüße und Gute Besserung
Chris


----------



## Sebi186 (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen bin der neue 

Komme aus dem Raum LB / S und bin 31. 
Und melde mich auch im Tossy 3 Club :I

Hab hier schon allerhand gelesen über die Methoden die ihr beschrieben habt ... z.B nur 1 Woche verband ?:O

Also Oster Sonntag 16.4.17 abgestiegen  hab danach gleich festgestellt das an der Schulter was raus drückt ( starker Schmerz ). 
Dann gleich in die Klinik die haben dann Tossy3 ( Klaviertasten Phänomen) festgestellt. Also am 18.4.17 Di in die Sportklinik Markgröningen dem ein oder anderen sagt auch ORTEMA etwas sind sehr bekannt im Profi Sport Bereich. 
Der Oberarzt hätte mich gleich am 19.4.17 Mi operiert wurde dann aber 21.4.17 Fr. eingesetzt wurde eine Hackenplatte mit 3 Schrauben die Bizeps sehne vom Schulterdach wurde auch gleich etwas versetzt da bekannt ist das es hier Probleme mit der Heckenplatte geben kann. Die Verbindung von Schlüsselbein zum Schulterdach wurde genäht wobei die Bänder nach unten finden sich selbst und wachsen selbst zusammen, dann 2 Tage stationär mit Schmerzmittelpump ( intravenös). Jetzt habe ich die zweite Woche nach der OP hinter mir und habe alle Tabletten abgesetzt ( 7st. Am Tag davon 4 sehr starke Schmerzmittel - Tilidin ). 

Seither trage ich einen Gilchrist verband  den ich 6 Wochen tragen soll, bekomme gerade 2-3 mal die Woche Physio fürs erste 18 Einheiten was dann kommt weiß ich nicht. Nach diesen 6 Wochen darf ich anfangen meinen Arm Aktiv zu bewegen aber nicht über 90 grad.  Selbst nach den 6 Wochen soll ich so lang die Platte drin ist den Verband beim schlafen tragen weil man ja im Schlaf denn arm über 90 grad strecken könnte was ja nicht sein darf. Nach insgesamt 12 Wochen kommt die Platte wieder raus und ich darf anfangen mein Arm auch über Kopf zu strecken. 
So sieht es gerade aus ... Komplikationen gab es seither nicht und bin mit der OP, Ablauf und der Klinik sehr zufrieden ...

Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum hier manche schon nach 1 oder 2 Wochen Ihren Arm bewegen .... 
Ich darf mein Arm ja auch nicht bewegen/belasten weil die Bizeps Sehne verlegt wurde...

Gruß Sebi


----------



## Orchideebar (7. Mai 2017)

@Sebi186 Wilkommen im Club  
Ich habe zwar nix pragmatisches beizutragen, wünsche Dir aber mal alles Gute. Und... lieber nix übereilen, "Gut Ding will Weile haben" oder so ähnlich...s wird schon. Ich hätte mich allerdings im Nachhinein auch für die "Platte" entscheiden sollen, bin aber den "tight rope" Weg eingeschlagen, Fazit: Längung der Sehnen, die Schulter ist schepp, das Schlüsselbein hat 2cm Hochstand und der Titan-Schrott bleibt in der Schulter und drückt oft beim Rucksack tragen.  Naja was solls, "Lebbe geht weider"


----------



## Gravi89 (10. Mai 2017)

Hi Zusammen,
Alles gute an die leidenden.

Ich hatte damals 2 Monate nach der OP so eine moderne Armschlinge und durfte den Arm nicht bewegen.
Ab und an Krankengymnastik war auch dabei - ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her - so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr.

Jetzt nach 4 Jahren habe ich so gut wie keine Beschwerden mehr. Die Haut der Schulter ist Taub und die es fühlt sich so an als ob man die Stellen fühlt an denen die Bänder geflickt wurden. Bewegunstechnisch hab ich keine Einschränkungen und das Schlüsselbein sitzt wo es soll denk ich.

Grüße und gute Besserung


----------



## Sebi186 (10. Mai 2017)

Tach

Bin jetzt in Woche 3 nach der OP , wo die Narbe ist fühlt es sich etwas taub an hoffe das wird noch ...
In Woche 3 hat mein Physio gesagt ich soll mein Arm aus der Schlinge nehmen und einfach etwas pendeln lassen und leichte Übungen machen so das nicht alles einschläft ..

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooopy2 (15. Mai 2017)

irgendwo in diesem Threat stehe ich bereits....

Hatte 4-2015 (vor 2 Jahren) meinen Abgang bom Bike. Tight rope als erstes, dann 5 Wochen später Hakenplatte, da sich diese wieder lösten.  Leider habe ich immer noch Probleme. Die Beweglichkeit ist voll da, aber es knackt halt in der Schulter und ich habe teilweise muskelschmerzen. Meine Vermutung ist, das ich die Schulter zu früh bewegte. Daher mein Rat: Geduld !! Bei vielen Gelenken (und sicher auch bei der Schulter) ist frühes bewegen wohl sinnvoll. Aber da die Bänder Zeit zum Verwachsen brauchen und da kaum Muskeln zum stabilisieren vorhanden sind (zumindest sagen das meine Ärzte und mein befreundeter Physio) ist das scheinbar sehr wichtig. Ich komme im Prinzip klar, aber so wie vorher wird das vermutlich nie mehr was...


----------



## Gravi89 (15. Mai 2017)

Das knacken hab ich auch, sind aber wohl nur die Bänder die wieder zurück in Position springen.


----------



## SportyBen (12. Juni 2017)

Stelle mich Mal vor:
10.6., Samstag Abgang im Bikepark. Schürfwunden und Hubbel, keinerlei Schmerz vermutlich durch Schock.
Röntgen im Krankenhaus vor Ort. Diagnose anscheinende AC-Gelenksprengung, Tossy 3. Hatte ein leichtes Protektoren Shirt und leichten Helm mit Kinnbügel. Das Shirt ist gerissen, hat aber mindestens viel Haut gerettet, wenn nicht mehr. Hochstand ist sehr deutlich, alle Bänder durch.
Heute dann Vorstellung in der Unfallchirurgie. Ist Rockwood 4, OP ist aber erst nach Heilung der Schürfwunden möglich, geplant für den 20.6., also nach 10 Tagen. Ich hoffe, das klappt. Wird wohl tight rope.
Ich habe bisher nur gelesen und gehört, dass nur innerhalb von zwei Wochen Chancen bestehen, dass die Bänder wieder zusammen wachsen. Hat dazu jemand konkreteres?


----------



## morph027 (12. Juni 2017)

Bis dahin Rucksackverband?


----------



## SportyBen (12. Juni 2017)

Ne, den habe ich zwar plus Gildrich, soll/muss ihn aber nur tragen, wenn er wegen der Schmerzen hilft. Bin aber in Schonhaltung fast Beschwerdefrei.
Vermute Mal, da eh alle Bänder durch sind, ist es egal.
Ich soll einfach auf den Schmerz hören und das dann meiden.


----------



## morph027 (12. Juni 2017)

Ich musste auch wegen Wunden 2 Wochen bis zur OP warten...irgendwie hält das jetzt auch immer noch (war 2008)


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen soliden rockwood 5 mit ca. 30mm hochstand und würde heute primär versuchen, das ganze konservativ zu machen. Meine Erfahrung mit Dog Bone tight rope waren weniger positiv. Weiterhin halte ich trotz eigener op im minimalinvasiven Stil es heute für besser, das ganze richtig eröffnen zu lassen, die Narben sind zwar äußerlich größer aber es wird nicht so viel rumgestochert. Bei nem rw3 oder rw4 würde ich schauen dass ich es mit physio ausheile, die op kann ich nicht empfehlen...


----------



## olified (12. Juni 2017)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Stelle mich Mal vor:
> 10.6., Samstag Abgang im Bikepark. Schürfwunden und Hubbel, keinerlei Schmerz vermutlich durch Schock.
> Röntgen im Krankenhaus vor Ort. Diagnose anscheinende AC-Gelenksprengung, Tossy 3. Hatte ein leichtes Protektoren Shirt und leichten Helm mit Kinnbügel. Das Shirt ist gerissen, hat aber mindestens viel Haut gerettet, wenn nicht mehr. Hochstand ist sehr deutlich, alle Bänder durch.
> Heute dann Vorstellung in der Unfallchirurgie. Ist Rockwood 4, OP ist aber erst nach Heilung der Schürfwunden möglich, geplant für den 20.6., also nach 10 Tagen. Ich hoffe, das klappt. Wird wohl tight rope.
> Ich habe bisher nur gelesen und gehört, dass nur innerhalb von zwei Wochen Chancen bestehen, dass die Bänder wieder zusammen wachsen. Hat dazu jemand konkreteres?



Hallo zusammen,

Ich kann mich an die History, den Ort sowie Datum von SportyBen anschliesen. :/ Hatte jedoch von Ortema die Safety Jacket an. 

Bei mir wird bereits am 14.6 tight rope installiert. Aktuell kann ich den Arm bis 90grad bewegen und habe mit Tapes keine Schmerzen.

Morgen bin ich zur Voruntersuchung im Krankehaus und werde den Arzt mit einigen Fragen die auch hier aufgekommen sind, konfrontieren.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

Was für eine Art von Tossy / Rockwood Klassifizierung hast du denn? Setzt euch damit richtig auseinander bevor ihr euch operieren lasst. Redet ruhig mal mit 2-3 Ärzten und auch am besten mit guten Physios! Ich wiederhole mich aber bei nem 3er Rockwood würde ich stand meines Wissens heute (und ich bin bei einer Top-Adresse operiert worden) nicht operieren, wahrscheinlich würde ich sogar meinen schweren 5er nicht mehr machen lassen. Konservativ mit guter physio und den leichten Hochstand in Kauf nehmen statt schmerzen beim Rucksacktragen zu haben, denn der Button ist deutlich merkbar.


----------



## hardtails (12. Juni 2017)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Was für eine Art von Tossy / Rockwood Klassifizierung hast du denn? Setzt euch damit richtig auseinander bevor ihr euch operieren lasst. Redet ruhig mal mit 2-3 Ärzten und auch am besten mit guten Physios! Ich wiederhole mich aber bei nem 3er Rockwood würde ich stand meines Wissens heute (und ich bin bei einer Top-Adresse operiert worden) nicht operieren, wahrscheinlich würde ich sogar meinen schweren 5er nicht mehr machen lassen. Konservativ mit guter physio und den leichten Hochstand in Kauf nehmen statt schmerzen beim Rucksacktragen zu haben, denn der Button ist deutlich merkbar.




bei 30mm Hochstand ist es aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht gut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olified (12. Juni 2017)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Was für eine Art von Tossy / Rockwood Klassifizierung hast du denn? Setzt euch damit richtig auseinander bevor ihr euch operieren lasst. Redet ruhig mal mit 2-3 Ärzten und auch am besten mit guten Physios! Ich wiederhole mich aber bei nem 3er Rockwood würde ich stand meines Wissens heute (und ich bin bei einer Top-Adresse operiert worden) nicht operieren, wahrscheinlich würde ich sogar meinen schweren 5er nicht mehr machen lassen. Konservativ mit guter physio und den leichten Hochstand in Kauf nehmen statt schmerzen beim Rucksacktragen zu haben, denn der Button ist deutlich merkbar.



Ich habe mit zwei Ärzten gesprochen und beide haben einen Tossy 3 diagnostiziert. Morgen im Krankenhaus handelt es sich bei dem Operateur um den dritten Arzt.

Alle haben das gleiche gesagt. Muss man nicht operieren aber wenn man einen sportlich aktiven Patienten hat, der noch belasten will, sollte man es machen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> bei 30mm Hochstand ist es aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht gut gemacht



30mm hochstand vor der op natürlich. Die Op war gut, trotzdem bin ich skeptisch und das aus gutem
Grund weil das Thema wieder sportlich aktiv ohne Op wesentlich schneller erreichbar ist.


----------



## SportyBen (13. Juni 2017)

Hoffe Mal, der ist noch nicht verlinkt:
https://www.online-oup.de/article/a...ffen/uebersichtsarbeiten/y/m/936?pageNumber=0


----------



## arno¹ (13. Juni 2017)

hier mal mein einwand gegen konservativ: 

mein rw3 ist inzwischen über zehn jahre her, das mehrzentimetrige ausbeulen des schulterdachs mit dem knochen bei jeder gelegenheit präsent. das sind äußerlichkeiten, die mich nicht wirklich interessieren.

direkt war aber ein schulterschiefstand - rechts hängt es halt mehr runter -zu bemerken, der sich über die jahre auch in einer zusätzlichen seitverbiegung der brustwirbelsäule verewigt hat.

auch ausgleichendes aufbautraining konnte das nicht auffangen und beim fast täglichen kraulschwimmen stört das knacken der aufeinandereibenden knochenenden bei starken zügen (hier würde eine knochenresektion helfen).

schlafen auf der rechten seite wird auf länger immer noch schmerzhaft, schlafe meist links. vor ein paar jahren hatte ich immer starke kopschmerzen rechts durch die schulter, das ist zum glück durch das regelmäßige schwimmen deutlich besser geworden.

fazit: hätte es damals tight rope auf krankenkasse gegeben, hätte ich das versucht, aber das von der stabilität unsichere und langwierige hakenplatteverfahren war indiskutabel

alter jetzt fünfzig, das ganze war eine zäsur im leben. so ab hundertzwanzig km wird auch das radfahren zu schmerzhaft

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## olified (13. Juni 2017)

Sehe das nach vielerlei Recherche zum Thema OP vs Konservartiv auch pro OP. Die Frage ist wie es operiert wird und die noch viel entscheidendere Komponente ist die Schonung des Arms. Es ist wohl so, dass viele Problem von zu frühen Belastungen beim Tight Rope entstehen (Vermutung von Medizinern).

In meinem Fall wird Tight Rope mit dem Kirschner Draht kombiniert. Op morgen... könnte mir nen Bikepark oder Trail gerade besser vorstellen


----------



## SportyBen (15. Juni 2017)

Hoffe, die OP lief gut, olified.

Bin immer noch dabei mich weiter zu informieren, nur OP Videos schaue ich mir keine mehr an.
Ich bin überrascht, wie gut es mir geht. Eigentlich keine Schmerzen mehr, nur die Romboiden fühlen sich komisch an, ich vermute durch die Schonhaltung. Wenn der Hochstand nicht wäre, würde ich mit so etwas nur zum Arzt, um ein Physiotherapie Rezept zu bekommen.

Fange an mir ziemlich Gedanken zu machen, von diesem vergleichsweise guten Zustand durch die OP erstmal richtig zurück geworfen zu werden. Mein Hauptfokus ist aber langfristig möglichst wieder volle Funktionalität zu erhalten. und so wie ich es verstanden habe, ist bei mir der Hochstand so groß, dass die OP Indikation klarer gegeben ist.
Ich wünschte, man könnte das Schlüsselbein einfach nach unten tapen und ruhig stellen, so dass die Bänder ohne OP heilen.


----------



## olified (16. Juni 2017)

Danke der Nachfrage, alles sehr gut und äußerst schmerzfrei verlaufen. Hatte vor der OP so gut wie keine Schmerzen und danach nur einen leichten Wundschmerz.

@SportyBen :

Das was du zuletzt beschreibst ist der tight rope. Das ganze wird ja auch minimalinvasiv gemacht. Danach streng an die Physio halten, hart arbeiten und wieder aufs bike.


----------



## Sebi186 (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo also bei mir kommt die Platte am 7.7.17 wieder raus hatte tossy 3 überstand war nicht groß ... Auf dem Röntgen war das 2 cm. Für mich war die Frage op ja oder nein sehr schnell gefällt  auch wenn das etwas von der sportlichen Aktivität und des Berufs abhängt würde ich auch wenn ich ein Büro Job hätte eine Op machen ,schließlich will ich wenn mir morgen einfällt eine andere Sportart zu machen mich da nicht einschränken weil ich bei einer vorherigen Verletzung die schnelle Variante gewählt habe. Wenn da was ab steht und so nicht gehört muss es eben gerichtet werden .... So bald am geliebten Kfz ein Kratzer ist wird sofort Lackiert beim eigenen Körper werden dann aber Abstriche gemacht ... 
Seit dem 30.5.17 darf ich aktiv bewegen 90grad seitlich klappt an guten Tagen sehr gut nach vorne raus noch nicht auch wenn ich gedacht habe das wird schneller lass ich mir lieber Zeit dann ist die Seison eben gelaufen aber lieber werde ich langsam und richtig fit das ich dann im nächsten Jahr wieder eskalieren kann  
Bring ja nichts schnell aufs Rad zu springen und dann hat man doch Beschwerden. 

An alle anderen noch gute Besserung  

Gruß Sebi


----------



## SportyBen (16. Juni 2017)

Das klingt ja gut, dachte nach der OP kommt man nicht an satten Schmerzen vorbei.
Weißt Schon schon, wie lange Du Gilchrist tragen sollst?

Der Wunsch bezog sich auf eine Maßnahme gänzlich ohne OP, ähnlich z.B. der Therapie bei Sprunggelenk Verletzungen.

Mein Hochstand scheint mir ziemlich schwankend. Heute morgen sah es richtig übel aus und schmerzte auch etwas, zwischendurch fällt es dann gar nicht mehr so stark auf. Vielleicht ja wirklich Rockwood 4, wobei ich mir immer noch nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein Knochen im Trapezius nicht mehr weh tut.

Die Entscheidung für oder gegen OP ist nicht so simpel, das dürfte bei uns im deutschsprachigen Raum seltenst etwas mit Sparsamkeit zu tun haben.
OP hat immer zusätzliche Risiken und langsamere Heilung. Eine generelle Aussage lässt sich nicht treffen, aber selbst eine Komplikationsrate von 5% fände ich noch beunruhigend. In manchen Studien werden für bestimmte Verfahren auch bis zu 30% angegeben.
Leider lässt sich auch vorher nicht sicher abschätzen, wie das jeweilige Ergebnis sein wird. Und die ganz freie Wahl von Operateur und Verfahren hat man üblicherweise ja auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olified (16. Juni 2017)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Das klingt ja gut, dachte nach der OP kommt man nicht an satten Schmerzen vorbei.
> Weißt Schon schon, wie lange Du Gilchrist tragen sollst?
> 
> Der Wunsch bezog sich auf eine Maßnahme gänzlich ohne OP, ähnlich z.B. der Therapie bei Sprunggelenk Verletzungen.
> ...



Ich trage den Verband analog einiger die hier auch schon geschrieben haben, 2 Wochen Tag & nacht. Zwischendurch mache ich ihn auf und lass den Arm zur Entspannung baumeln. 6 Wochen nachts dauerhaft.

Zur OP Thematik: mein Arzt hat z.b von der Hakenplatte massiv abgeraten. Andere sind damit wiederum zufrieden.

Alleine die Zeit die du nun verlierst, wäre mir schon zu schade weil ich dieses Jahr noch den Herbst zumindest mitnehmen will.

Ich habe das Ganze übrigens in der Sportklinik Hellersen machen lassen.


----------



## SportyBen (16. Juni 2017)

Ja, auf die OP warten ist absolut nutzlos. Regeneration danach verkürzt sich ja überhaupt nicht, aber für mich leider unausweichlich wegen der Schürfwunden und OP Einplanung.

Kannst Du die Hand nutzen, also z.B. sehr leichte Sachen halten?

Gibt es Sachen, die du mit dem anderen Arm nicht tun solltest, weil es über den Schultergürtel auf das verletzte Gelenk geht?


----------



## olified (16. Juni 2017)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Hand nutzen, also z.B. sehr leichte Sachen halten?
> 
> Gibt es Sachen, die du mit dem anderen Arm nicht tun solltest, weil es über den Schultergürtel auf das verletzte Gelenk geht?



Ja, kann ich nutzen. Habe von Bauerfeind eine armschlinge die es mir ermöglicht, zwischendurch auch den Arm rauszunehmen und die Hand voll zu nutzen.

Was man nicht machen soll ist schnell und einfach gesagt: nicht den Arm über 60grad heben (bekommt man sowieso nicht so hoch) und keine schweren Sachen tragen. Rest ist physio und Training.


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung für oder gegen OP ist nicht so simpel, das dürfte bei uns im deutschsprachigen Raum seltenst etwas mit Sparsamkeit zu tun haben.
> OP hat immer zusätzliche Risiken und langsamere Heilung. Eine generelle Aussage lässt sich nicht treffen, aber selbst eine Komplikationsrate von 5% fände ich noch beunruhigend. In manchen Studien werden für bestimmte Verfahren auch bis zu 30% angegeben.


wie ich oben schrieb, sind die langzeitkomplikationen bei nicht-op aber definitiv auch nicht zu unterschätzen

hört auf zu weinen und lasst euch bei nem tossy drei operieren, das vergleichsweise sehr gute deutsche gesundheitssystem gibt das her. man kann sogar ne wenig invasive op form haben, deren artefakte im körper verbleiben können, ohne weitere op.

thema hakenplatte: kann wie tight rope auch funktionieren, je jünger du bist, aber man muss dich zweimal aufmachen (risiko)

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

> Typ 3 wird weiterhin kontrovers diskutiert. Bisherige Studien (Bannister 1989, Larsen 1986, Metaanalyse Phillips 1998) konnten keinen sicheren Vorteil der operativen Therapie zeigen. Insofern ist eine OP-Indikation für Typ 3 Verletzung zurückhaltend zu stellen. In der individuellen Therapieentscheidung können folgende Überlegungen eine Rolle spielen:
> Kosmetik: Narbe oder Deformität, bei schlanken Patienten kann auch eine Typ 3 Deformität sehr prägnant sein.
> Aktivitätsniveau: körperlich schwer arbeitende Menschen, insbesondere mit Überkopftätigkeit, und Überkopfsportler wie Werfer oder Tennisspieler könnten von einer Rekonstruktion der Anatomie, mit kongruenter AC-Stabilität profitieren. Dies bleibt allerdings subjektive Einschätzung vieler Chirurgen, die wissenschaftlich bisher nicht belegt ist. Anders herum kann man argumentieren, dass bei Kontaktsportlern ein hohes Risiko einer erneuten Verletzung der stabilisierten Struktur besteht, so dass auf eine primäre Operation besser verzichtet wird.
> Rückkehr zur Arbeit/zum Sport: Die Rückkehr zum vorherigen Aktivitätsniveau erfolgt nach konservativer Behandlung früher.



nur so ein veralteter fund bei suche im netz, quelle lass ich mal weg ... 

ja, die "rückkehr zum aktivitätsniveau erfolgt früher", aber die langzeitfolgen sind nicht zu unterschätzen, siehe oben



arno¹ schrieb:


> hier mal mein einwand gegen konservativ:



gesendet vom telefon


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

ach so, mal eben wieder schnell aufs bike ist mit acg sprengung nicht

(nimm das nächste jahr, wenn alles gut geht)

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olified (17. Juni 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ach so, mal eben wieder schnell aufs bike ist mit acg sprengung nicht
> 
> (nimm das nächste jahr, wenn alles gut geht)
> 
> gesendet vom telefon



Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn und verunsichert Leute die in einer Überlegungsphase sind unnötig. Bei einer zeitnahen Operation mit tight rope, gezielter Physio und Training im Nachgang ist eine Belastung in drei Monaten im Normalfall (keine Komplikationen eingeschlossen) möglich.


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

möglich, ja.

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## snooopy2 (17. Juni 2017)

Also nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung muss man da recht lange pause machen. Früh wieder mit Kontakt Sportarten (dazu zählt auch biken...) zu beginnen ist schlecht. 6 Monate war die mehrfache Empfehlung.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. Juni 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> wie ich oben schrieb, sind die langzeitkomplikationen bei nicht-op aber definitiv auch nicht zu unterschätzen
> 
> hört auf zu weinen und lasst euch bei nem tossy drei operieren, das vergleichsweise sehr gute deutsche gesundheitssystem gibt das her. man kann sogar ne wenig invasive op form haben, deren artefakte im körper verbleiben können, ohne weitere op.
> 
> ...



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen, Chapeau.

@betroffenen
Habermeyer (Bsp: 978-34372234269) und Imhoff (Bsp: 978-3642300349 und 978-3-642-58711-5) stellen die Grundlegende Literatur in Deutschland zum Thema Schulterchirurgie, lest euch selbst ordentlich ein und holt euch diverse Meinungen ein bevor ihr euch operieren lasst und hinterfragt auch, warum der Operateur welche Methode anwenden will.

Der Zeitraum wurde bei mir von der Atos-Klinik auf 13 Wochen nach der OP betitelt. Danach ist die Bandstruktur ausgeheilt und man kann wieder ganz normal anfangen Sport zu machen. Das ist derzeitiger Stand der Wissenschaft.


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

habe ich was gegen op gesagt? im gegenteil.

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## SportyBen (17. Juni 2017)

Hier wird etwas stark generalisiert. Neben der Verletzung, möglichem Eingriff und persönlicher Heilung spielt ja auch eine Rolle, was man unter wieder fahren versteht. Waldautobahn, grobe Tour mit stärkeren Erschütterungen und den Risiken eines erneuten Sturzes.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. Juni 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> habe ich was gegen op gesagt? im gegenteil.
> 
> gesendet vom telefon



Die pauschalisierte Aussage einfach mal operieren bei Tossy 3 (eigentlich klassifiziert man heute nach Rockwood) ist ja gerade der Schwachsinn an deinem Post.


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Schwachsinn


danke

ich empfehle jeder verletzten person, die heutzutage und in deutschland besonders guten möglichkeiten zu einer operation wahrzunehmen

über die spätfolgen von konservativer behandlung ist noch weniger bekannt, außer global "höhere arthrosegefahr" - ich bin aber selber stark davon betroffen:



arno¹ schrieb:


> hier mal mein einwand gegen konservativ:
> 
> mein rw3 ist inzwischen über zehn jahre her, das mehrzentimetrige ausbeulen des schulterdachs mit dem knochen bei jeder gelegenheit präsent. das sind äußerlichkeiten, die mich nicht wirklich interessieren.
> 
> ...





gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. Juni 2017)

Das war nicht als beleidigend gegen dich gemeint sondern Bezog sich auf deine Aussage die mir viel zu lapidar und pauschalisierend ist. Jeder Eingriff birgt Risiken. Bei mir ist beispielsweise die Kapsel nach der minimal-invasiven OP geschrumpft und ich arbeite seit einem knappen Jahr an meiner Genesung (und das täglich). Deshalb sollte sich jeder mit seinem Verletzungsbild deduziert auseinandersetzen und eine eigene Entscheidung treffen pro oder contra OP.


----------



## SportyBen (17. Juni 2017)

Und wenn Du eine OP mit Komplikationen gehabt hättest, würdest Du jedem dringend von einer OP abraten?

Sinnvoll ist es sicher, sich kompetenten, medizinischen Rat einzuholen und diesen dann kritisch zu hinterfragen, wofür man sich wiederum informieren muss. Letztendlich ist es eine individuelle Einzelfallentscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

dass jede op ein risiko ist, ist unstrittig - aber ich würde die sehr guten möglichkeiten heutzutage trotzdem auf jeden fall nutzen

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die spätfolgen von konservativer behandlung bei kompletter durchtrennung des bandapparats völlig unterschätzt werden, da sie nicht erfasst werden

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Sebi186 (17. Juni 2017)

Wenn wir hier so heiß diskutieren ... Hat hier wer Einblick wie so eine Verletzung im Profi Bereich behandelt wird OP ja / nein ...Die sind ja angewiesen wieder schnell aufs Rad zu kommen ?
Ich denke viele hier sind Hobby Fahrer wie ich ?? Oder denke ich da falsch ?

Das eine volle ausheilung sinnvoll ist ist sicher das Ziel von jedem damit man denn Sport ohne Einschränkungen weiter machen kann ... 
Auch wenn ich nicht der Fan von OPs bin hätte ich zu viel "Angst" so eine Verletzung konservativ zu behandeln....
Je nach dem wo man beim Arzt ist sagt der eine er macht lieber das mit der Platte der andere tight rope was jetzt besser ist ist Ansichtssache Ziel ist das man mit beiden Verfahren fit wird und wenn das klappt ist doch alles gut ..?

Gruß


----------



## SportyBen (17. Juni 2017)

Der Trend ist zwar, dass bei Rockwood 3 weniger operiert wird, das heißt aber natürlich nicht, dass man früher immer operiert hat. Bei meinen Recherchen fand ich eine follow up Studie, wo man Fälle betrachtet hat, wo die Verletzung ca 15 Jahre zurück lag. Ergebnis: kein signifikanter Unterschied abgesehen von der Optik.

Aber natürlich hinken diese Vergleiche immer, schon allein wegen der vielen verschiedenen OP Verfahren und deren Weiterentwicklung.

Die Annahme, dass Spätfolgen bei konservativer Behandlung "völlig unterschätzt werden" ist was den professionellen medizinischen Bereich angeht ziemlich sicher falsch. Es werden eben Vor- und Nachteile abgewogen.

Zum Thema Profisportler: Es hieß wohl früher: jung, sportlich aktiv, handwerklicher Beruf, insbesondere Über Kopf Arbeit seien Indikation für eine OP. Das ließ sich wohl nicht bestätigen und man rückt davon ab. Gibt wohl einen Fall eines US Profisportler (Baseball?) Bei dem Rockwood 3 erfolgreich konservativ behandelt wurde.


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Bei meinen Recherchen fand ich eine follow up Studie, wo man Fälle betrachtet hat, wo die Verletzung ca 15 Jahre zurück lag. Ergebnis: kein signifikanter Unterschied abgesehen von der Optik.



das klingt interessant, da es völlig konträr zum stand bei mir ist. mir ist die optik egal, aber ich habe viele einschneidende einschränkungen, angefangen bei schmerzen bis hin zu knacken clavicula auf acromion bei beispielsweise kraulschwimmzügen

hast du ggf. die quelle oder einen hinweis auf den titel?

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## SportyBen (17. Juni 2017)

Leider habe ich recht wahllos gesucht. Meine das war eine deutsche Promotion, mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Auf die schnelle habe ich das hier wieder gefunden:
https://www.online-oup.de/article/a...ffen/uebersichtsarbeiten/y/m/936?pageNumber=0
Dort wird diese Quelle genannt:
Beitzel K, Cote MP, Apostolakos J et al. Current concepts in the treatment of acromioclavicular joint dislocations. Arthroscopy 2013; 29: 387–397

Aber nutzt natürlich wenig, wenn es zwar in den meisten Fällen keinen Unterschied macht, im eigenen dann aber die falsche Wahl war.


----------



## arno¹ (17. Juni 2017)

ok



SportyBen schrieb:


> Die Annahme, dass Spätfolgen bei konservativer Behandlung "völlig unterschätzt werden" ist was den professionellen medizinischen Bereich angeht ziemlich sicher falsch. Es werden eben Vor- und Nachteile abgewogen.



laut dieser bei dem thema doch recht aktuellen meta-studie von 2007 gibt es kaum valide ergebnisse zu spätfolgen bei konservativer behandlung 

und der autor schließt, dass die konservative behandlung bei grad III aufgrund begrenzten kenntnissen bzw. wenig belastbaren beweisen erfolgt:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0025248/



> Authors' conclusions
> Based on limited and low-level evidence, non-operative treatment was considered superior to traditional operative treatment in the management of grade III AC separations.



gesendet vom telefon


----------



## SportyBen (18. Juni 2017)

Hier noch was älteres mit 12 Jahre follow up:
http://www.boneandjoint.org.uk/content/jbjsbr/78-B/3/410.full.pdf

Aber die Aussage findet sich ja fast immer: kaum vergleichbar, zu wenige Daten...
Nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Unbefriedigend, aber damit muss man sich wohl abfinden.

Was ich interessant fand: die Veröffentlichungen betrachten meist Fallzahlen zwischen 30 und 50, teilweise auch für eine Klinik über mehrere Jahre. Auf meine Frage an den Assistenzarzt, ob das eine häufige OP sei meinte er, rund ein mal pro Woche. Werde da morgen noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## FunkyBadass (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo Allerseits,

möchte euch hier meine Erfahrungen mit AC- Gelenkssprengung schildern. Kurz zu meiner Person und wie alles passierte.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt des Unfalls war ich 23 Jahre alt (September 2010) und habe sehr viel Sport betrieben. Ich war Mitglied eines deutschen Kaderverbandes im Kampfsport daher waren mir Schulterverletzungen nicht unbekannt. Tossy 1 & 2 Verletzungen konnte ich mehrfach bei anderen beobachten.
Um meine Ausdauer zu trainieren bin ich viel Mtb gefahren und wie der Teufel so will habe ich mich auch dabei Verletzt.
Also am besagten Zeitpunkt, man kennt es.... "Ach noch eine letzte kleine Runde, bin zwar schon platt aber den Trail nehme ich noch mit" das Resultat war mit Vollgas über den Lenker, um dann mit der Schulter gegen den nächsten freien Baum der "HIER, DEN HAB ICH" schreit zu fliegen. An dieser Stelle muss ich dem Erfinder des Helms sagen, der Mann war ein Genie DANKE!
Direkt nach dem Unfall ins Krankenhaus, massiver Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins, Schulter war um mehre cm Tiefer, heben des Arms nicht möglich, kurzum Tossy 3 genauer Rockwood 5, zudem war ein Teil meines Brustmuskels angerissen.
Erste Meinung des Arztes, Hakenplatte, konservative behandlung wäre keine Option.
Da dies nicht meine erste Verletzung war und ich mir immer gerne weitere Meinungen einhole, bin ich erstmal ohne OP oder Termin gegangen.
Nach etwa zwei Wochen Recherche und verschiedenen Besuchen bei Spezialisten habe ich mich für das Tight Rope Verfahren entschieden.
Zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt stand dieses Verfahren noch in der Versuchsphase, trotzdem wagte ich den Schritt. Aktive Laufbahn als Sportler, zwei OP´s sowie lange Ausfallzeiten und zudem die Ungewissheit ob es nach der Hackenplatte oder konservative überhaupt deutliche Besserung gibt waren für mich Gründe Tight Rop zu wählen.
OP verlief super, schmerzen gab es aber alles ertragbar. Habe direkt eine Woche nach der OP mit Physio angefangen. Anfangs zweimal die Woche, nachdem die Fäden raus waren, drei bis vier Mal die Woche. Habe einiges aus eigener Tasche gezahlt, da die von der KK bezahlten Leistungen meines Erachtens zu wenig waren um mich schnellstmöglich wieder fit zu bekommen. Ich kann jedem Empfehlen einen guten Physio aufzusuchen und eventuell noch ein paar Euro selbst zu investieren, das ist mit Sicherheit nicht die schlechteste Art sein Geld unters Volk zu bringen.

Mitte September 2010 ist es passiert, 90 Grad Abduktion des Arms Anfang Dezember 2010.
Komplette Streckung des Arms über Kopf mit leichtem Gewicht 1-2 kg Anfang Januar 2011 sowie Liegestütz auf den Knien.
Erste Liegestütze mit dem eigenem Körpergewicht sowie Joggen ende Januar 2011.
Handstand an der Wand 10 Sek. halten Anfang März 2011.
Komplette Wiederaufnahme des Kadersports Mai 2011 mit anschließender Sporteignungsprüfung für ein Sportstudium Juni 2011.

So und wie sieht es heute aus nach all den Jahren.
Ich habe ein Jahr später aufgrund meines Sportstudiums beim Kader aufgehört und habe im Studium meine Kindheitsliebe zum Gerätturnen entdeckt. Ich betreibe nun seid etwa 5 Jahren Turnen und fahre 1 bis 2 mal die Woche Mtb.
Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung und würde es jederzeit wieder machen.
Natürlich braucht die Schulter besondere Aufmerksamkeit grade bei der Menge des Sports. Training der Rotatorenmanschette sowie kleinere Selbstmassagen mit einem Tennisball und vor allem Dehnen sind bei mir in jedem Training integriert.
Manchmal ist der kleine Ankerpunkt auf dem Schlüsselbein störend, besonders bei unergonomisch sitzenden Rucksäcken.
Wenn ich den arm Kreise ist ein deutliches Springen der Sehnen zu hören, was auf Dauer unangenehm ist.
Größere Probleme hatte ich seither keine, vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir ein Impingement Syndrom zugezogen aber ich würde sagen bei Übungen wie einarmiger Handstand und Kreuzhang an den Ringen ist das nicht verwunderlich. Etwas Ausgleichstraining und Ruhe haben das Problem nach ein paar Wochen behoben.
In anbetracht der Lebensqualität die ich hier durch gewonnen habe war die OP ein voller Erfolg. Ich konnte mein komplettes Sportstudium bestreiten was mir ohne den Eingriff niemals möglich gewesen wäre.

Hier mal Bilder 6 Jahre nach der OP. Etwa ein Jahr nach der Op ist das Schlüsselbein noch etwas nach oben gewandert, seither ist es so geblieben. MRT und Röntgenaufnahmen von 2016 zeigen keine Anzeichen von Arthrose oder übermäßiger Gelenk Abnutzung.


----------



## arno¹ (21. Juni 2017)

weiterhin alles gute!

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (23. Juni 2017)

Sehr gute Info´s zu Schulter, OP, Therapie usw. findest Du unter shoulderdoc.co.uk
Gute Besserung !


----------



## SportyBen (24. Juni 2017)

Erst der vierte Tag nach der OP und der Gilchrist nervt schon extrem.
Die Schulter bzw. Narbe tut weniger weh, dafür nehmen die Verspannungen zu.
Mir kommt es vor, als solle ich den Gilchrist wirklich sehr lange tragen. OP war offen.


----------



## arno¹ (26. Juni 2017)

hi sportyben, wollte schon länger mal schreiben: beste genesung, hast ja gelesen was geht. und geduldig bleiben.

in der nase bohren geht ja noch ...

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## arno¹ (26. Juni 2017)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Verspannungen



einfach durchhalten, ggf. gutes ibuprofen oder das sehr verwandte und gut verträgliche naproxen für längere schmerzfreie phasen (ist so wie ibu, aber 12h wirkdauer)

gutes magnesium (chelat) und vitamin b komplex z.b. von ratiopharm

edit, gutes chelat magnesium ist sowas hier: https://www.amazon.de/Olimp-Chela-Forte-Kapseln-Pack/dp/B004ETEQ80


gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Juli 2017)

Wäre dann auch im Club... Tossy3 / RW 5 und sehr derangiert mit großem Spalt, Bänder scheinen alle hin.
Morgen Gespräch mit Doc, bin ja prinzipiell totaler OP Gegner aber selbst befreundete Ärzte (die nix dran verdienen) haben beim Röntgenbild eher mit dem Kopf geschüttelt


----------



## SportyBen (2. Juli 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen 
Von einem 5er würden mich wirklich Bilder interessieren, Hubbel und Röntgen.
Schmerzt es sehr?
Such Dir einen guten Operateur und gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Juli 2017)

Hab noch keine Bilder. Schmerzen bei jeglicher Bewegung fürn Arsch. Beim Couchen geht es. Auf jeden Fall steht das Schlüsselbein amtlich nach oben und vorne. Am Gelenk steht auch was unmotiviert rum


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. Juli 2017)

Ist kein 5er (wäre nach unten) sondern 3-4, top ärztliche Beratung, muss operiert werden aufgrund der Abstände. Ob Schlaufe oder Platte machen sie vom Zustand der Knochen abhängig, das sehen wir morgen im CT. Mittwoch dann OP inkl Endoskopie des Gelenks


----------



## barndoor18 (5. Juli 2017)

hallo,

ich möchte euch gerne meine geschichte von der aufnahme in den "tossy club" erzählen.
passiert ist mir das ganze am 11. märz bei einem snowboardrennen. beim vorletzten tor, das ziel vor augen, mit den gedanken schon das rennen abgehakt und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz konzentriert, gabs auf der piste einen wechsel von hart auf weich (sonne im frühjahr) und ich habe klassisch verschnitten frontside und bin satt auf die schulter.
gleich gemerkt das was passiert ist, schlüsselbein war bereits tastbar dort wo es eigentlich nicht hin sollte.
die fahrt mit dem sessellift hoch, das restliche equipment holen am start, die fahrt mit der gondel runter und die fahrt ins krankenhaus waren alles andere als eine gemütliche geschichte. 
man muss aber sagen das ich nach 25 jahren fussball, teils im halbprofibereich und generell eigentlich sportlich einiges an verletzungen mitgenommen habe und nicht unbedingt wehleidig bin.
dachte auch zuerst an ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein, da ich diese verletzung an dieser schulter schon mal hatte.
angekommen im nächstgelegen krankenhaus wurde ich geröntgt. diagnose war nix gebrochen aber halt bänder ab, schlüsselbeinhochstand und gleich op. tossy 3. der pfleger bog bereits mit seinem bett in die ambulanz für die aufnahme. ich war zwar "nüchtern" da nix gegessen bzw. getrunken um die zeit, hab dann aber als vorwand angegeben zuvor noch gegessen zu haben um erstmal zu flüchten.
termin wurde auf montag verschoben, um 08.00 antreten nüchtern und hakenplatte wird eingebaut.
mir kam das alles ein wenig komisch vor, nur durch ein röntgen so eine genaue diagnose und gleich den metzger spielen? 
gilchrist ausgefasst und ab hier.
man muss fairerweise sagen das krankenhaus ist sehr klein. 
2. meinung einholen also war angesagt. nach überlegungen und mal erste infos einholen im web dann am späten nachmittag ab in das nächste 60km grössere krankenhaus. umgeben von skigebieten gibts da eine eigene schulterambulanz mit durchaus ärzten die sich da ein wenig auskennen.
es wurde wiederum ein röntgen gemacht, diesesmal aber mit gewicht an der hand um den hochstand real zu sehen. ausserdem durfte ich mich mich meiner kleidung entledigen und der arzt hat mich abgetastet, bewegungen mit dem arm gemacht usw.
also mal grundlegend untersucht. 
das schlüsselbein steht über eine schaftbreite über, also schon ein netter hochstand. allerdings war bei mir das klaviertastensyndrom nur minimal ausgeprägt. d.h. es federte nicht lose umher und irgendwo war doch nicht alles im arsch. diagnose war dann tossy 2. 
ohne mri oder sonstiges gabs dann den heilplan mit schmerztabletten, schonung und gilchrist bis 05. april zur nächsten kontrolle.
da ich keine schmerzmittel nehme wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss waren die ersten nächte nicht unbedingt lustig. bin zwar rückenschläfer aber der gilchrist war einfach unbequem dazu. habe dann den gilchrist so bearbeit mit der schere das ich den arm beim körper behalte, die andere schlaufengeschichte musste weg. 
ging dann am montag auch wieder zur arbeit, verkauf, pc usw. ging schon irgendwie. es wurde von tag zu tag erträglicher, mein glück war natürlich auch das es der linke arm ist. hose zuknöpfen usw. ging gleich mal wieder. 
am freitag bin ich dann zu meinem physio. wollte ihn mal drüberschauen lassen (ob konservativ doch die lösung ist) bzw. eventuell einen physioplan für eine schnelle genesung. 
er hatte beim anschauen schon so einen grinser im gesicht, als er  mir seinen hubbel auf der linken schulter zeigte wusste ich wieso. er hatte sich das ganze vor 16 jahren beim radfahren eingefangen. laut seiner aussage schlimmer als meine verletzung, hat das auch konservativ gelöst. er ist zu 95% wiederhergestellt und macht alles. überlange schwere überkopfarbeiten spürt er ab und dann noch. ok, damit kann man leben.
wir haben auch noch sofort angefangen mit leichten übungen, das theraband wurde mein bester freund, trainiere auch heute noch damit.
der gilchrist kam weg, am 5. april bei der kontrolle im krankenhaus waren die ärzte zuerst skeptisch/wütend, dann aber erstaunt.
nach 2 wochen war ich joggen, nach 5 wochen stand ich bereits in der halle am tennisplatz (aufwerfen mit der linken hand und beidhändige rückhand war nach 6 wochen gleich gut bzw. schlecht wie vorher), 40 liegestütze nach 8 wochen, 10 klimmzüge nach 9 wochen. jetzt ist das ganze dann 4 monate her und ich kann sagen ich bin zu 90 prozent wieder dort wo ich vorher war. die 10 prozent die fehlen weiss ich nicht ob das wieder wird, schwere sachen überkopf heben spüre ich, längeres draufliegen auf der couch auch. aber damit kann ich leben.
im grossen und ganzen bin ich im vergleich zu anderen hier glimplflich davon gekommen. mein heilungsverlauf war super. vielleicht auch weil ich für mich die richtigen entscheidungen getroffen habe und ich einen super physio habe. auch der eigene willen finde ich ist wichtig, wenn man nur das von der kasse bezahlte in anspruch nimmt ist man meiner meinung nach verloren bzw. dauert das alles viel länger.
wünsche euch alles gute, steckt den kopf nicht in den sand, tossy ist ein gemeiner kerl, aber wir sind gemeiner!

lg


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Juli 2017)

so, wäre dann wieder zu hause. was ich gelernt habe
- Foren und Internet sind hilfreich, wenn man das reflektiert und mit Distanz aufnimmt
- um die richtigen Fragen zu stellen. Wenn man dem Arzt nicht vertraut, dass er die richtigen Antworten gibt zweite Meinung einholen
- jeder Fall ist anders! Je Rockwood desto schlimmer ist eben auch eine Pauschalisierung, eine Ableitung RW 5 immer OP und RW 3 nie ist irre führen
- einen (oder mehrere) gute Ärzte sind einfach wunderbar. Im Idealfall haben sie Erfahrungen mit allen möglichen Methoden
- die erste Nacht nach der OP kann nix... bei mir haben sie sich für Fortführung der lokalen Betäubung entschieden. Vom Schmerz her war das durchaus "angenehm"

OP war Mittwoch, hat ca 3h gedaurert (was sehr lange ist). Doch als Rockwood 5 klassifiziert inkl Fraktur Schulterdach. Bin Fr. aus dem KH entlassen worden.
Der Operateur hat aufgrund der Bilder (Röntgen und CT) sich noch nicht auf Hakenplatte oder Seilzug festlegen wollen (er kann beide). Da mein Schulterdach dummer Weise auch gebrochen aussah, hatte er vermutet, dass es nicht stabil genug für eine Platte ist und wollte die Entscheidung erst treffen, wenn offen ist. Fand ich gut.
Letzten Endes wurde es ein Dogbone mit Seilzug, um das Schlüsselbein wieder an Ort und Stelle zu überzeugen. Hier ist wohl ausgeprägte Schulter/Rückenmuskulatur nachteilig, da diese dämlicher Weise in die falsche Richtung zieht. Das Zuggefühl ist spürbar aber bisher auch halbwegs ignorierbar.
Umgekehrt ist gute bis sehr gute Muskulatur in der Phase danach hilfreich, beeinflusst wohl auch, ob Gilchrist oder anderer Verband. Ich habe gar keinen, was ein Segen ist. Ein paar Seiten vorher las ich, dass das nach Tightrope immer sein muss, scheint lt. meheren befragten Ärzten schlichtweg zu pauschalisisert. Wenn man eher nicht sehr gut im Oberkörper trainiert war, dann wohl etwas eher.
Ein Band ist knöchern abgerissen und kann jetzt durch durch Knochenbildung seinen Job machen. Bänderheilung dauert wohl etwas länger. Er hat auch eine Athroskopie mit gemacht, um das Gelenk und evtl. Probleme an der Bizepssehne usw auszuschließen. Da scheine ich Sonne gehabt zu haben.
Aufgrund der Kombi Bruch und Rockwood muss ich leider langamer regenieren (erstmal nur 30 Grad Schulterheben), soll aber direkt in die KG, nach 6 Monaten sollte alles beim Alten sein, Rad im Freien wird es hoffentlich im September wieder geben.


----------



## Sebi186 (7. Juli 2017)

Hört sich von deinen Erzählungen her was die Ärzte drauf haben und wie die das ganze an gehen ziemlich gut an. 
Ich hatte eigentlich nach der OP nie richtig schmerzen ( hab die Platte bekommen ) hatte aber auch zwei Tage eine Schmerzmittel Pumpe intravenös und danach 2 Wochen zu Hause Pillen Pillen Pillen

Meine OP war am 21.4.17 seit dem bin ich auch krank geschrieben war aber die letzten zwei Wochen 4std. Am Tag arbeiten , als Handwerker nicht früher möglich... Hab zwar die Möglichkeit als Meister auch mal im Büro zu sitzen und mir das schöne Geschäft raus zu suchen wollte aber alles langsam an gehen. 

Heute morgen habe ich die Platte raus bekommen und habe so gut wie keine Schmerzen und das ohne Pillen.... Muss allerdings auch bei der Entfernung 2 Tage bleiben ... 

Was mich noch interessiert hab ich bis jetzt wenig gelesen .... Die die sich für OP entschieden haben habt ihr eine Nerven Spritze bekommen ( ein Block )
Beteubt den ganzen Arm ....

Ansonsten an alle noch gute Besserung.  

Gruß Sebi


----------



## tomthetom (8. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mich leider auch in den exklusiven T3-Club katapultiert.
Diagnose: Tossy 3 links (25.6.)
Op: Hakenplatte(Balser 4 Schrauben) (30.6.)
Entlassung KH: (3.7.)

Op verlief scheinbar ohne Komplikationen, nur habe ich mir in der anschließenden Schmerzmedikation eine Medikamentenallergie (wahrscheinlich Novalgin) eingefangen. Das war mit das Schlimmste, weil die das nicht in den Griff bekommen haben und somit mein KH-Aufenthalt noch verlängert wurde. (Gefühlt Wochen). Habe mich so mies gefühlt. Ausschlag am ganzen Körper, mit Schwellungen. Meine Ohren...omg. Dazu habe ich mir noch ne Schleimbeutelentzündung am betroffenen Ellebogen eingefangen. Alles "super"! 

Bei der Entlassung (ich war noch auf dem Hochpunkt der Allergie und wollte da nur raus) habe ich nicht wirklich viel Material bekommen, wie ich am besten weiter vorgehe.Außer die maximal 90°-Stellungen war da nix und sie meinten ich solle mich langsam da ranarbeiten, kann mein Gelenk aber in diesem Rahmen prinzipiel allerdings ohne Belastung nutzen.... Habe auch keine KG aufgeschrieben bekommen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt(Tag 3 nach OP) war alles, außer Schonhaltung einfach nur anstrengend und unangenehm. So war schon minimalstes Schwingen beim Gehen unangenehm. (Hätte auch nichts anderes erwartet). Auf einmal wurde dies um einiges besser (Tag 6/7). Und seit heute (Tag 8) geht's wieder viel(?) schlechter. Jetzt ist die Schulter eigentlich 'dauerpräsent' auch bei nicht Belastung. Vorher hätte ich schon fast vergessen können, dass eine Platte drin ist. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Platte nicht mehr so gut sitzt wie vorher(!??!) Was ja eigentlich ein rein subjektives Gefühl sein muss, oder kann es vorkommen, dass sich die Platte verschiebt? Wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.
Ich denke mal, dass das jetzt der Dauerzustand bis zur ME(wahrscheinlich 6.9.) sein wird!?

Wie seid ihr denn die ersten zwei Wochen nach der Hakenplatten-OP angegangen? 'Gilchrist geschohnt' oder mehr oder weniger den Arm 'normal' genutzt? Habe erst am Montag einen Termin beim Physio.Das hätte ich mal früher in die Weg leiten sollen....

Was zieht ihr für Klamotten an? Schafft ihr es T-Shirts anzuziehen? (Habe das gestern mit einem ganz weiten TShirt geschafft, habe aber Angst, dass ich bei solchen Aktionen, besonders beim Ausziehen, irgendwas falsch belaste. Trage zurzeit deshalb auch vor allem Hemden....

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen, wie ich einige 90° Bewegungen auch nur ansatzweise hinbekommen soll. Ich habe da wirklich das Gefühl, dass ich mechanisch zurückgehalten werde?
 Mal seh'n was der Physio sagt.

Kann man denn allgemein davon ausgehen, dass die Bänder 'safe' sind, solange die Platte drin ist? (Ich mein, dass ist ja der Sinn der ganzen Aktion, gell!?)

@Sebi186: Ich hatte keine "Nerven Spritze".


----------



## Sebi186 (8. Juli 2017)

Ohkee :O 

Ich habe lange Zeit weite T Shirts getragen da hat mir beim anziehen und ausziehen aber meine Freundin geholfen weil ich meinen Arm gar nicht bewegen wollte. 
Bewegung war bei mir in den ersten Wochen nicht möglich in meinem Entlassungsbericht stand auch das ich erst nach 6 Wochen mit aktiver Bewegung anfangen darf ...davor war eh alles geschwollen und ich war einfach vorsichtig, was ich hier auch so gelesen habe war ich denk ich über vorsichtig. 
Zur Entlassung habe ich so eine box mit 7 Tabletten am Tag bekommen für zwei Wochen 
Deshalb hatte ich so gut wie keine Schmerzen aus das Gefühl das alles verspannt ist ... Ist aber denk ich normal wenn da so tief geschnitten wird und ein Fremdkörper in die Schulter kommt  
Laut OP Bericht kein überstand des Schlüsselbeins. 

Ich hab vom Krankenhaus schon ein KG Rezept mit 6 Einheiten mit bekommen so das ich gleich los legen kann ...
Damals war auch ein Tag nach der Op ein Pysio im Zimmer und hat meinen Arm etwas bewegt ...

Gute Besserung weiter hin


----------



## SportyBen (8. Juli 2017)

@tomthetom 
Hatte zwar keine Platte, aber die ersten zwei Wochen ganz klar Schonung. Anfangs hatte ich auch z.B. beim aufrichten bedenken und allem, was indirekt die operierten Schulter beeinflusst. Das wurde aber schnell besser.
Die Hakenplatte schützt nicht hundertprozentig die Bänder und auch die Platte selber kann sich lockern etc.!
Außerdem ist die Schonung auch für die weitere Wundheilung über die Bänder hinaus wichtig. Gleichzeitig darf das Schultergelenk aber nicht zu lange ohne Bewegung bleiben, daher kommt anfangs die rein passive Bewegung.

Zum Anziehen: weite T-Shirt und XXL kurzarm Hemden. Letztere gehen sehr leicht, T-Shirts ca. Eine Woche nur mit Hilfe und anfangs ungutem Gefühl beim Kopf stark neigen zum rein kommen.

Zum Bewegen / belasten des Armes habe ich viel meinen Physio gefragt, da ich meinte, ein eher übervorsichtiges Schema zu haben.
Er meinte unbedingt daran halten, auch wenn die Heilung gut läuft. Unbedingt vermeiden in der Reihenfolge:
Arm über Schulterhöhe heben
Belasten durch (schweres) heben
Allgemeine Belastung

Du solltest Dir vom Krankenhaus unbedingt das Behandlungs-schema besorgen. Das müssen die haben. Ich würde auch gleich den OP Bericht anfordern, der kann für die Nachbehandlung hilfreich sein. Außerdem einen nahen Arzt für die Überwachung der Wundheilung und zum Physio verschreiben.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. Juli 2017)

Sebi186 schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert hab ich bis jetzt wenig gelesen .... Die die sich für OP entschieden haben habt ihr eine Nerven Spritze bekommen ( ein Block )
> Beteubt den ganzen Arm ....
> 
> Ansonsten an alle noch gute Besserung.
> ...


 
hatte nach der OP nen Zugang, der den Arm betäubt hält. Seltsames Gefühl aber in der Nacht danach hat mir alles (Hals wegen Beatmung, Hintern wegen OP, Rücken wegen liegen) weh getan, nur die Schulter war top 

Ich habe seit Tag 1 keinerlei Schlaufe oder dieser dämliche Gilchrist, funktioniert gut. Habe aber ganz gute Haltemuskulatur rund herum. Wenn es zu anstrengend wird, nehme ich zwischendurch die Schlaufe zur Entlastung für kurze Zeit. 
Nachbehandlung und KG sind im KH vom Doc klar definiert worden, bei mir mit ca halber Zeit (welche Winkel ich darf), werde mich da auch gut dran halten. Wunde sollte nicht zu sehr durch Schweiß beeinflusst werden, dh vorm Fäden ziehen max Rolle unterhalb GA1 Bereich oder langweiliges Spazieren gehen.
Was mir noch hilft sind mehrere 1o min Einheiten lokal kühlen, Schwellung geht weg und manche Bewegungen gehen wie von selbst wieder


----------



## randinneur (13. Juli 2017)

Hey,

ich kann leider nicht den ganzen Thread lesen - da wird mir ganz anders. Ich frag trotzdem mal:

nach einem Sturz bei einem Straßenrennen und kurzem Krankenhausaufenthalt wurde mir Tossy I diagnostiziert. Also die leichteste Form, zum Glück ohne Risse und bis jetzt ohne OP. Dafür aber mit Gilchrist seit Tag I vor etwa drei Wochen. Der Orthopäde prophezeite ganze sechs Wochen und war sonst wenig aussagekräftig.

Ich habe keine großen Schmerzen mehr, aber die Schulter macht sich dennoch immer noch bemerkbar. Hatte das jemand in der Form und wenn ja, wann habt ihr euch wieder aufs Bike geschwungen? Ich fahre vorwiegend Straße im Moment. Die Abstinenz macht mich wahnsinnig

Gezwungenermaßen muss ich nächste Woche Auto fahren, also ca. vier Wochen nach Sturz. Ich trau mir das zu, aber ist das schlau?

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (13. Juli 2017)

Die Tossy Einstufung ist zu unscharf um daraus viel abzuleiten. Dazu dann noch der individuell verschiedene Heilungsverlauf.
Aber wenig Infos von einem Ortopäden wären eventuell ein Grund zum Wechsel.
Ich würde wenigstens erwarten, dass er klar erläutert, welche Bewegungen wann okay sind.

Auto fahren darf man nach meinem Verständnis, so lange der Arm nicht fixiert ist, also man keinen Gilchrist trägt.
So lange man mit beiden Händen lenken kann, sehe ich es als unkritisch, was die Verkehrssicherheit angeht. Bezüglich Genesung macht man meiner Meinung nach beim Auto auch nichts problematisches.


----------



## ricatos (14. Juli 2017)

Meine Freundin hatte Ende Jänner Tossy I-II (rechte Schulter). Den Gilchrist musste sie 4 Wochen tragen, und ist dann auch nach den 4 Wochen wieder Auto gefahren. Aber mit Schmerzen beim Schalten.
Nach 10 Sitzungen beim Physio konnte sie die Schulter wieder voll bewegen.
Schmerzen hat sie bis heute, bei so manchen Bewegungen. Radfahren geht aber ganz gut.


----------



## randinneur (14. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Einschätzungen. 10 Einheiten Physio ist ja mal ne Ansage. Ich hoffe, ich komme mit weniger davon. 



SportyBen schrieb:


> Ich würde wenigstens erwarten, dass er klar erläutert, welche Bewegungen wann okay sind.



Er meinte "Pendelbewegungen" wären okay. Nach außen Schwenken solle ich vermeiden. Ich hab in zwei Wochen nochmal Termin und hoffe auf Radlfreigabe. Die Schultern werden ja schon ordentlich belastet, wenn man nicht grade auf nem Hollandrad sitzt. Autofahren geht jedenfalls wieder. Fühl mich sicher genug.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. Juli 2017)

ich habe nach Tight Rope OP gar keinen (außer Wunde) Schlinge oder Gilchrist. Durchaus angenehm im Alltag, man kann zwar nix machen, ist aber auch nicht gefangen.
Darf aber den Arm nur 30 Grad die ersten drei Wochen bewegen... diese Nachbehandlung habe ich hier auch noch nicht gelesen. Auto fahre ich erst, wenn die 60 Grad erlaubt sind (3.-6. Woche nach OP).
Wie haben die "schlimmeren" bzw OP Fälle hier den anderen Arm geschont/einsetzen können? Hatte aus Versehen einen Wasserkasten in der (gesunden) Hand, ging problemlos und habe auch nichts auf der lädierten Schulter gemerkt (der untere Rücken balancierte muskulär scheinbar dagegen).


----------



## SportyBen (14. Juli 2017)

Für den gesunden Arm hatte ich überhaupt keine Einschränkungen. Direkt nach der OP habe ich noch viele Oberkörper Bewegungen, die gar nichts mit der Schulter zu tun hatten, gespürt. Das sei aber normal und problemlos.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. August 2017)

Kleines Update in den Kategorien Heilung/Wiederaufbau/Fitness: Bruch des Schulterdaches ab Woche 4 was Schwellung und Schmerz betrifft endlich besser, den Tightrope/Dogbone merke ich irgendwie nur als Dauerzug. Bewegung bis 60 Grad erlaubt, Auto fahren wieder ok/ Krankengymnastik läuft, erste 3 Wochen hauptsächlich OP und Fehlhaltungsfolgen wegverwurstet (bei mir zwingend notwendig!) und seit letzter Woche passive Bewegungen bis 60 Grad. Fitness: Rolle fahren seit Fäden ziehen, solange Schwellung im Bruch mit Pochen bei Intervallen, jetzt unauffällig. Ausbelasten wäre möglich.
In Summe sehr guter Verlauf, nächster Arzttermin Mitte August, Radrückkehr nachwievor Anfang September angepeilt (-;
Dummer Weise ist auch noch eine Rippenprellung aufgetaucht und das gerade auf dem Rücken schlafen macht echt eine amtliche Verspannung im unteren Rücken

Update 23.8.: nach Arztfeedback 6 Wochen nach OP wieder auf dem Rad (Fully auf befestigten Wegen), habe volle Bewegungsfreigabe über 60 Grad solange, bis es schmerzt. Krafttraining (wenn man weitestgehend isoliert trainieren kann (dh weiß, was man mit welcher Übung macht) seit Woche 3 nach der OP möglich. Auf keinen Fall Drückbewegungen (Liegestütz und Bankdrücken)


----------



## xeitto (4. August 2017)

Ist schon witzig wie unterschiedlich die Behandlung und Heilungsverläufe sind. Bei mir: Tossy III / Rockwood V operiert mit Hakenplatte.
Die Platte kommt kommenden Montag nach 8 Wochen raus.

Die ersten 4 Wochen hatte ich ziemliche Schmerzen (erst von den Verspannungen und Hämatomen in der Schulter, später von der Platte), ab da deutliche Besserung quasi jeden Tag, jetzt seit 2 Wochen fast schmerzfrei, kann den Arm bis 90 Grad sehr gut einsetzen und so ziemlich alles machen. Rennrad fahren geht auch.

Schlinge musste ich nach der OP nur 2 Wochen Nachts tragen. Ansonsten sofort nach OP mit viel Physio angefangen, aktiv und passiv. Einschränkung vom Arzt war nur, den Arm nicht über Schulterhöhe so lange die Platte drin ist. Andere halten da ja den Arm erst mal 6 Wochen still.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie es ist wenn die Platte draußen ist.


----------



## olified (7. August 2017)

Ich fasse noch einmal kurz bei mir zusammen, ggf. hilft das einigen zur besseren Einschätzung für die Entscheidung was man machen kann:

- Sturz / Tossy 3 am 10.6

- Op (Tight Rope I.Vb. mit Kirschnerdraht) am 14.6 (drei Tage Krankenhaus)

- eine Woche tgsüber Gilchrist getragen, nachts sechs Wochen, Arm durfte max.bis 60 grad bewegt werden

- am 28.7 wurde ambulant der Kirschnerdraht entfernt, seit dem steigere ich langsam und habe auch schon schwerer gehoben, letztendlich gehe ich vorsichtig bis an die Grenze wo es vermeintlich unangenehm wird

- Physio habe ich nach dem ersten Termin abgebrochen und in ein auf Reha und Fitness fokussiertes Sportstudio gewechselt, die Übungen dort sind wesentlich fordernder und bringen mir mehr. Physio ala "Arm drei mal rauf und runter und 20 Minuten massieren" bringen mir nichts.

- Schmerzen hatte ich so gut wie nie, nur die Verspannungen sind extrem krass und auch nach wie vor massiv vorhanden

- mein Ziel ist es, Ende August wieder voll zu belasten, dass wären dann 2,5 bis 3 Monate nach Op


----------



## tomthetom (10. August 2017)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde der "Hakenplatten-Fraktion".
Ich bin am 30.6. mit Hakenplatte operiert worden, die am 6.9. wieder rauskommen soll.
Die Narbe der Operation ist zumindest am Schultergelenk ziemlich wulstig (war wohl zu viel Druck
drauf und hat nicht ganz gehalten) und jetzt frage ich mich, wie genau die zweite Operation ablaufen wird.
Ich stelle mir ja vor, dass der Chirurg im Optimum den Körper entlang der alten 'Öffnung' wieder öffnen, die Hakenplatte rausholen und wieder schließen wird!?.
Ist das so? Und wenn ja, funktioniert sowas auch noch wenn die alte Narbe 'wulstig' vernarbt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. August 2017)

olified schrieb:


> - Physio habe ich nach dem ersten Termin abgebrochen ...


Drum:


> - ... nur die Verspannungen sind extrem krass und auch nach wie vor massiv vorhanden


----------



## olified (10. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Drum:





Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Drum:



Wer lesen kann und so.... wahrscheinlich ein Physiotherapeut 



> ... und in ein auf Reha und Fitness fokussiertes Sportstudio gewechselt, die Übungen dort sind wesentlich fordernder und bringen mir mehr. Physio ala "Arm drei mal rauf und runter und 20Minuten massieren" bringen mir nichts.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. August 2017)

olified schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann und so.... wahrscheinlich ein Physiotherapeut


Ganz im gegenteil. Lies einfach hier.


----------



## xeitto (10. August 2017)

tomthetom schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde der "Hakenplatten-Fraktion".
> Ich bin am 30.6. mit Hakenplatte operiert worden, die am 6.9. wieder rauskommen soll.
> Die Narbe der Operation ist zumindest am Schultergelenk ziemlich wulstig (war wohl zu viel Druck
> drauf und hat nicht ganz gehalten) und jetzt frage ich mich, wie genau die zweite Operation ablaufen wird.
> ...


Bei mir wurde genau die alte Naht wieder geöffnet und auch an den gleichen Stellen genäht...


----------



## Sebi186 (11. August 2017)

@tomthetom 
Also bei mir wurde auch die erste naht verwendet ... Die Narbe sieht eigentlich jetzt 4wochen nach der Metallentfernung genau so gut aus wie nach der ersten OP. 
Ich habe gegen das wulstige Die Narbe jeden Abend mit Wala Narbengel massiert ein Erfolg war ziemlich schnell zu sehen die Narbe war/ist oberflächlich glatt. 
Wie ein Schnitt verheilt und die Narbe aussieht hängt auch davon ab wie gut der Arzt nähen kann ...

Gruß
Sebi


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. August 2017)

wie wurde Euch eigentlich grünes Licht für "normales" MTB fahren gegeben (dh inklusive bergab knallen)? Ein Zusammenwachsen der Bänder sieht man ja nicht beim Röntgen, lediglich die Stellung des Schlüsselbeines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomthetom (8. September 2017)

So, ich habe am Mittwoch (6.9.) meine Hakenplatte nach 9Wochen entfernt bekommen. Insgesamt 2 Tage Krankenhaus.Schulter geht es relativ(!) gut. Bin allerdings noch zögerlich den Schulter richtig einzusetzen (Winkeltechnisch) Mehr als 90° mache ich erstmal nicht. Da schmerzt es dann aber auch. Aber anundfürsich kann ich jetzt 2 Tage nach der Operation schon mit leichten Einschränkungen am PC arbeiten.
Werde es aber locker angehen lassen....
Ich hatte ja bei der ersten OP eine Medikamentenallergie. Es war wohl Ibuprofen. Ziemlicher Mist gegen so ein verbreitetes und scheinbar effektives Schmerzmittel allergisch zu sein. Dieses Mal lief es besser, auch wenn ich so ein paar Stellen habe, die schon auf etwas unverträglisches schließen lassen. Aber anders als beim ersten Mal. Habe aber auch pro- und postoperativ Antihistamine eingenommen. Pflastertechnisch reagiere ich auch nicht so toll. Meine Haut stellt sich aber auch echt an  Trotzdem bin ich erstmal froh, dass die Hakenplatte, die übrigens kleiner war, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe, endlich raus ist und es ab jetzt hoffentlich aufwärts geht....


----------



## bensti (24. September 2017)

Mich hat es vor drei Wochen im Urlaub nun auch erwischt: Ich bin am 4.9.2017 im Bikeparkt gestürzt und muss wohl direkt auf meine Schulter gefallen sein. Ergebnis: Tossy III/Rockwood V.

Klar, ich habe natürlich auch das gemacht, was jeder in der Situation tut, nämlich sich im Internet erst mal bei Dr. Google zu informieren, wie das ganze geheilt werden kann, wie lange die Heilung dauert, wlche OP-Methoden es gibt, usw. Dabei bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen, und was ich da gelesen habe, hat mir richtig Angst gemacht. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich hier einmal meinen Verlauf schildern, um allen anderen Betroffenen Mut zu machen und auch mal mit ein paar Märchen aufzuräumen, die sich im Internet finden.


Wie gesagt, ich hatte Tossy III/Rockwood. Ich bin 40 Jahre alt, wiege 82 Kg und bin 1,85. Mein Schlüsselbein stand ungefähr 2 cm aus der Haut raus.  Mir war sofort klar, dass alle Bänder durch sind, und nach dem, was ich hier lesen musste, muss ja angeblich alles ganz schnell gehen, damit die Bänder wieder schnell zusammenwachsen können. Das ist der erste Irrtum:

Ich habe drei Tage nach dem Unfall einen Termin in der Sportklinik Stuttgart bekommen. Betreut wurde ich von Herrn Dr. Frieder Mauch. Die vorgeschlagene Operationsmethode nennte sich „Twin Tight Rope“.  Bei dieser Methode werden durch das  Schlüsselbein zwei Löcher und durch das  Schulterblatt ein Loch, jeweils 3 mm, gebohrt, extrem stabile Fäden durchgezogen (FiberWires) und jeweils mit Titanplatten unten und oben fixiert.

Diese Platten sowie die künstlichen Bänder bleiben dann ein Leben lang drin. Vorteil bei dieser Methode ist, dass man dabei gerade nicht darauf angewiesen ist, dass die ursprünglichen Bänder wieder zusammenwachsen. Das spielt bei diese Methode überhaupt keine Rolle mehr. Mein Arzt meinte, mit den künstlichen Bändern könne man notfalls auch ein Auto ziehen. Bevor diese Bänder reißen, würde der Knochen brechen. Wenn dann die ursprünglichen Bänder ihrerseits wieder zusammenfinden, sei das mit Sicherheit nichts Schlimmes. Es sei aber, wie gesagt völlig unbedeutend, da die neuen künstlichen Bänder die Funktion voll übernehmen.

Die Operation am 09.09.2017 selbst dauerte ca. 1 Stunde (Vollnarkose). Herr Dr. Mauch hat dabei keinen minimalinvasiven Eingriff vorgenommen, sondern die Schulter auf ca. 12 cm Länge aufgeschnitten, um – im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes – einen besseren Überblick zu haben und besser kontrollieren zu können, inwieweit Sehnen, Muskeln, usw. verletzt sind. Das hört sich zunächst einmal sehr brachial an. Allerdings ist die Narbe schon jetzt (nach etwas über zwei Wochen) so sauber verheilt, dass man sie gar nicht spürt. Genäht wird dabei unter der Haut, sodass auch die eitlen Fahrer unter uns keine Angst vor einer sogenannten „Piratennarbe“ haben müssen.


Irrtum 2: Die erste Woche ist, was die Schmerzen angeht, die Hölle.

Schmerzmittel musste ich nur am Tag der Operation nehmen. Schon am nächsten Tag konnte ich vollständig auf Schmerzmittel verzichten und  muss bis heute keine mehr nehmen. Mit der Physiotherapie habe ich am Tag 1 nach der Operation begonnen, und ich muss sagen: die Physiotherapie ist das A und O. Ich habe gleich intensiv mit den Pendelbewegungen angefangen, die mir sofort spürbar eine deutliche Abschwellung, Abfluss der Lymphflüssigkeit sowie die Beseitigung des Taubheitsgefühls gebracht haben.

Zwei Tage später war ich schon wieder aus der Klinik draußen, und ich habe direkt mit der passiven Bewegung begonnen (30° am zur Seite, 30° am  nach vorne; natürlich nur asstistiv!).

Extrem wichtig ist auch die Beweglichkeit des Schulterblatts. Dieses kann unheimlich schnell verkleben, und das bekommt man dann später nur sehr schwer und zeitintensiv wieder hin. Es ist also wichtig, gleich von Anfang an die Schulterblätter nach unten mittig zu ziehen, kurz zu halten, wieder zu entspannen, usw. =>  15 × 3 Einheiten, dreimal täglich.

Am Tag fünf nach der OP habe ich begonnen, mit einem Besenstil durch Führung der gesunden Hand den Arm weiter zur Seite hochzubringen. Schmerzen hatte ich dabei überhaupt keine, aber man soll das natürlich nur so weit machen, wie man keine Schmerzen hat (jeder Körper ist da anders. Eine allgemeingültige Prognose gibt es nicht).

Heute am 24.09.2017, in der dritten Woche, kann ich, auch wenn ich das natürlich nicht darf J, den Arm aktiv auf über 90° zur Seite und 90° nach vorne bewegen.


Irrtum 3: Gilchrist muss 6 Wochen lang getragen werden.

Den Gilchrist nutze ich konsequent jede Nacht, damit da nicht ungewollt der Arm verdreht, insbesondere nicht hinter den Kopf kommt. Am Tag – ich arbeite allerdings auch nur im Büro – lasse ich den Verband weg und achte einfach konsequent darauf, dass ich keine Gewichte trage, dass der Arm nicht nach außen und innen rotiert, usw. Wenn man hier einfach ein wenig sein Gehirn einschaltet und im Blick hat, dass man keine gesunde Schulter hat, sollte ein solcher Tag problemlos zu überstehen sein, ohne dass man seinen Arm ständig in der Schonhaltung fixiert halten muss. Der Vorteil dabei ist halt, dass die Muskulatur viel langsamer abbaut und dass man die Beweglichkeit aufrechterhalten kann. Eine Belastung der Schulter sollte natürlich in keinem Fall erfolgen. Da halte ich die ersten drei Wochen konsequent ein.


Ich möchte euch allen Betroffenen mit meinem Bericht nur zeigen, dass es auch anders laufen kann. Hakenplatte, Kirschnerdraht, usw., sind heute nicht mehr State of the Art, und wenn Ihr Euch schon entschließt, eine OP zu machen, geht bitte auf die aktuelle Methode, die den größten Erfolg verspricht. Die ist – nach heutigem Stand - eben die oben beschriebene Methode.

Wichtig erscheint mir die Physio. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Termine. Am wichtisten ist, dass die Übungen konsequent gemacht werden. Es gibt hier keine allgemeingültige Lösung, nur den Tipp: Hört auf Euren Körper. Dort wo es weh tut, muss natürlich sofort Schluss sein. Aber wichtig ist, dass Ihr sofort von Anfang an die Mobilität - so gut es eben geht - aufrecht erhaltet. Es bringt nichts, die Sache nach hinten zu schieben ("Nach 3 Monate, wenn alles ausgeheilt ist, gehe ich dann ins Studio"). Bleibt sofort am Ball, dann habt Ihr erträglichen Muskelschwund und - vor allem - keine Depressionen und sofort erste Erfolgserlebnisse. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zuversichtlich, dass ich theoretisch schon in drei Wochen, aus Vorsicht natürlich aber erst in drei Monaten, wieder voll in den Bikesport einsteigen könnte.

Die Sportklinik Stuttgart, insbesondere Herrn Dr. Frieder Mauch, kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Einrtichtung der Sportklinik selbst sowie die Organisation ist eine Katastrophe, aber die Onkel Doktoren, die hier am Werk sind, sind Künstler - anders kann man das nicht sagen. Ich habe ein Röntgenbild von dem Ergebnis gesehen: absolute Symmetrie zwischen beiden Schultern/Spatlmapßen.Bei Gelegenheit schicke ich noch ein paar Bilder nach...


Euch allen eine gute Besserung - StayStrongAndHungry!


Ben


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. September 2017)

bensti schrieb:


> M...
> Ben


Danke für das detaillierte Schildern, ich habe ja Ähnliches berichtet. Ich wäre in Summe etwas vorsichtiger mit richtig und falsch, auch eine Hakenplatte kann Sinn machen. Das einzig wirklich immer richtige ist einen guten Arzt zu wählen, der wiederum konventionell/OP (Platte, Tightrope/Dogbone) alles kann und die Gesamtschultergegend zu betrachten (Gelenk, Manschette). Bei mir ist das Schulterdach ordentlich gebrochen (gewesen) zum RW5...).
Beim Gesund werden habe ich 4 unabhängige Bereiche gesehen: Mobilisierung (ich hatte auch strenge Gradvorgaben), Kräftigung (Hantel und Ähnliches; Bizeps und Trizepsübungen gingen sauber ausgeführt bei mir ab Woche 2), Physio (starke Verspannungen wegen Fehlhaltung, Wund und Gewebepflege) sowie Indoor Radfahren. Waren in Summe ca 2,5h jeden Tag bei mir, dafür nach 8 Wochen wieder halbwegs Einsatzfähig. Bruch und Bänderheilung dauert ca 4-6 Monate, das kann man kaum beschleunigen


----------



## 1270 (24. September 2017)

Schöner Bericht Ben !

Mir ist am 13.08 genau dasselbe passiert, bei mir wahr es allerdings ein CC Rennen . Bin über den Lenker abgeflogen und mit Kopf und Schulter aufgeschlagen. Ergebnisse Gehirnerschütterung und Tossy lll Rockwood V .

Behandlung :

Hab mich nach Absprache mit meinem Chirurgen und Physiotherapeuten für eine konservative Behandlung entschieden.(
Keine Op )
Laut Aussagen meiner beiden Fachleuten ist der hochstand meines Schlüsselbeines eine reine kosmetische Angelegenheit.
Muss noch erwähnen das ich selbständiger Garten und Landschaftsbauer bin und meine Arbeit nicht immer die leichteste ist .
Ablauf meiner Heilung:

Nach drei  Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt , wegen der Gehirnerschütterung und Schmerzterapie wieder entlassen.
Die erste Woche auf Grund starker schmerzen viel Zeit im Bett verbracht. (Nach einer Woche habe ich die Tabletten abgesetzt.) Habe dann in der zweiten Woche mit Physiotherapie begonnen. Schon nach kurzer Zeit stellte sich eine enorme Verbesserung in Sachen Beweglichkeit und Schmerzen ein.
Habe sehr viel Zuhause mit dem Terraband Trainiert, denke sonst wäre ich jetzt noch nicht da wo ich jetzt bin .!!
Gehe seit dem 20.09 wieder Arbeiten und heute hab ich die erste Mtb Tour gemacht . Was soll ich sagen , alles bestens .

Für mich wahr die Entscheidung einer konservativen Behandlung die richtige .
Ok mein Schlüsselbein steht so ungefähr 2 cm unter der Haut höher . Ist mir aber egal Hauptsache ich kann meiner Arbeit und meinem Hobby wieder nachgehen .

Grüße Detlef


----------



## bensti (24. September 2017)

@Schnitzelfreund: Klar, ich bin kein Arzt und will natürlich hier nur meine Erfahrungen schildern. Wer zB Brüche hat (also zusätzlich zum Rockwood), braucht mit Sicherheit eine Platte - kein Frage. 

Ich habe aber von Einigen gelesen die "nur" die Bänder gerissen hatten und denen trotzdem eine Platte empfohlen wurde. Ich persönlich meine, dass eine OP reicht. Ich würde mich also nie darauf verlassen wollen, dass meine Bänder tatsächlich wieder zusammenfinden und - vor allem - dann auch halten. Dann lieber die sichere Nummer und die "künstliche" Lösung wählen.

Aber das ist, wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung, ein Richtig oder Falsch gibt es natürlich nicht. Ich wollte mit meinem Bericht nur mit meinen persönlichen Irrtümern aufräumen. Vielleicht gibt es Leute da draußen, denen meine Erfahrungen ein wenig Mut machen. Das Schlimmste war für mich die Sorge, dass das alles ein Riesenkampf mit unzähligen Schmerzen wird. Und das hat sich zum Glück nicht bewarheitet...

@ Detlef: Unglaublich, wie schnell Du wieder regeneriert hast, Glückwunsch! Ich bin mir sicher, dass das vor allem an Deinem konsequenten Traing lag. Was hat denn Dein Arzt gesagt wegen der Stabilität? Man hört dazu einfach von 2 Ärzten 3 Meinungen...

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## 1270 (24. September 2017)

Genau das ist das Problem 2 Ärzte 3 Meinungen.l
Habe auf die Argumente meines Arztes gehört, dieser meinte das es so viele Möglichkeiten gäbe dieses zu operieren aber keine dieser Möglichkeiten währe das Nonplusultra.
Im Nachgang einer Operation kann man ja immer noch sagen wir haben unser bestes gegeben hat aber nicht sein sollen.
Zur Stabilität kann ich vollgendes sagen, durch das konsequente Training soll die Muskulatur dieses übernehmen.
Was sie auch wunderbar erledigt . Dieses Training werde ich wohl den Rest meines Lebens beibehalten , sind ca20min täglich.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. September 2017)

da wir keine Ronoter sind (binär 1/0) wird es immer mehrere Meinungen geben, was ja auch positiv sein kann. Ich finde es durchaus hilfreich, wenn mehrere Ärzte ihre Meinung äußern. Die Herren sollten im Normalfall, wenn man richtig nachfragt (und das ist m.E. der Trick sich gut aufzuschlauen), mehr Ahnung haben, als zB wir Forumsuser. Und im Idealfall hat man einen, der kein kommerzielles Interesse hat (zB Freund im weißen Kittel) als Telefonjoker.
Außerdem hängt es davon ab, was mach möchte. Wer Rennen fährt möchte evtl schnell stabil (nix operativ machen falls möglich, ansonsten eher Platte), manche nur eine OP (Tight Rope/Dog Bone). Das Athrose Thema langfristig ist wohl statistisch gehäuft noch nicht final erforscht, es scheint nicht operieren kann langfristig ein Problem sein (bei dauerhaften Fehlbewegungen), je länger steif (im Gilchrist) ist wohl auch eher schlecht. Da sind die Tightropes in der Regel am besten. Aber auch hier hängt es sicher davon ab, was Mann dauerhaft trainiert und dehnt


----------



## 1270 (24. September 2017)

Denke auch das die Disziplin eines jeden wichtig ist .
Mit dem Gedanken , wird schon wieder kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## Chris160 (26. September 2017)

Eines ist absolut Wichtig und das sollte sich hier jeder auch eingestehen, jede Schulterverletzung ist anders. Da gibt es kein Schema F, und so läuft es dann. Es gibt dazu noch viele Operationsmethoden mit verschiedenen Vor und Nachteilen. Pauschal kann man gar nichts sagen. 

Auch wird, teilweise auch durch Aussagen der Ärtze, zu dem Thema echt viel Mist verbreitet, ich selbst bin da auch von Betroffen gewesen und habe fleissig Unsinn verbreitet. Nach 9 Monaten bin ich da schlauer...

Wichtig ist, es gibt euch keiner eine Garantie. Macht die ersten Wochen (min 6 Wochen) echt langsam und belastet den Arm nur so viel wie nötig. Und selbst dann können die Tightropes sich lösen/lockern, die Hackenplatte verbiegen, ausreißen, sich locken, oder die Bänder wachsen schlicht weg nicht zusammen. Nach fast einem Jahr, bin ich noch nicht komplett Beschwerdefrei, Biken geht, doch das Schlüsselbein steht leicht hoch und die Schulter nebst dem Schlüsselbein ist instabil. Schmerzen sind beim Wiederstand von 70 - 75° da, davor und darüber ist es ok. Bei mir wurde ein Tightrope mit einem Dogbone verbastelt. Auf den Röntgenbildern sieht alles nur marginal besser aus, wie vor der OP. Es wird zwar gefühlt immer besser, doch sollten alle mit einem Heilverlauf von min. einem Jahr rechnen. Wenn es schneller geht, dann habt ihr Glück gehabt. Ich würde die OP mit Rockwood 3 nicht mehr machen lassen, habe zwar die Option auf eine erneute OP (mit Sehnen aus dem Knie), doch davon wurde mir von diversen Ärtzen abgeraten. Ich soll erst mal die nächsten Jahre abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt.  

Schulter, Knie und Ellenbogen ist halt immer langwierig, von den Halswirbeln ganz abgesehen. Last euch und eurem Körper also Zeit zum genesen. 

Allen betroffenen viel Kraft und möglichst schnelle Gesundung,
liebe Grüße


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. September 2017)

Viel Glück und ich glaube wir haben in den letzten Posts mehr oder weniger alle gesagt, dass Individualbetrachtung beim Thema Schulter einfach das A und O ist (und vom Doc, nicht vom Forum). Auch der Fitnesszustand vorher, das Körpergefühl um sauber Aufbautraining zu betreiben, ist nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen und wie gut bei einer OP der Handwerker in weiß liefert, ist halt auch ein menschliches Thema...
Und ich würde den 6 Wochen langsam machen für mich trotz Bruch + RW5 widersprechen, ich habe den Arm nicht mehr als 30 Grad bewegt aber schon nach Woche 1 alle 2 Tage Bizeps, Trizeps und Schultermuskulatur genau in dem Rahmen (max 30 Grad) trainiert. Das Lösen von Tightrope / Dogbone ist statistisch sehr selten. Liegestütze hatte ich zu früh getestet, das habe ich dann schnell wieder sein lassen  Klimmzüge gehen nach 10 Wochen wieder fast normal. 
Wens interessiert: Heilzeit für Bänder und Brüche liegt in dem Bereich wohl durchschnittlich bei 3-5 Monaten, bei mir wird zB nur der Bruch des Daches geröntgt und die Bänder eigentlich gar nicht per MRT oder was auch immer begutachtet (vermutlich zu teuer für meine Kasse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bensti (2. Oktober 2017)

Chris160 schrieb:


> Ich würde die OP mit Rockwood 3 nicht mehr machen lassen, habe zwar die Option auf eine erneute OP (mit Sehnen aus dem Knie), doch davon wurde mir von diversen Ärtzen abgeraten. Ich soll erst mal die nächsten Jahre abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt.



Hallo Chris, jetzt bin ich verwirrt: Wieso sollst Du eine zweite OP wegen der Bänderlösung machen? Dogbone/TightRope dient doch gerade dazu, die Bänder überflüssig zu machen! Eigentlich müsstest Du, wenn die Wires bei Dir halten und sich nicht lösen, auf die ursprünglichen Bänder - und damit auch auf eine Ersatzsehne - verzichten können. Wieso eine zweite OP?


----------



## Chris160 (17. Oktober 2017)

bensti schrieb:


> Hallo Chris, jetzt bin ich verwirrt: Wieso sollst Du eine zweite OP wegen der Bänderlösung machen? Dogbone/TightRope dient doch gerade dazu, die Bänder überflüssig zu machen! Eigentlich müsstest Du, wenn die Wires bei Dir halten und sich nicht lösen, auf die ursprünglichen Bänder - und damit auch auf eine Ersatzsehne - verzichten können. Wieso eine zweite OP?



Das Tightrope ersetzt keine Bänder, es hält nur das Schlüsselbein während der Heilungsdauer  in der richtigen Position. Wenn deine Annahme stimmen würde, dann könnte man die Schulter sofort nach der OP wieder belasten. 
Die Bänder müssen schon wieder richtig zusammenwachsen, sonst bleibt die Schulter, wie in meinem Fall instabil.


----------



## Sp1tFire (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich wurde vor ca. 6 Wochen an der rechten Schulter aufgrund einer Tossy III Diagnose per Tight-Rope/Dog Bone Verfahren operiert.

Ich wurde Mittags operiert und bin am nächsten Morgen auf eigenen Wunsch aus der Klinik entlassen worden. 3-4 Tage später bin ich wieder meiner Arbeit nachgegangen. (Sitze nur am Rechner)

Die Armschlaufe habe ich wenig bis garnicht getragen, da sie mir mehr Schmerzen bereitet hat als ohne. Nach 4 Wochen hatte ich starke Nacken-/Rückenverspannungen inkl. Taubheitsgefühl im rechten Arm, was ich mit der einwöchigen Einnahme von Muskelrelaxantien wieder in den Griff bekommen hab.

Mit dem Auto (Handschalter) war ich 2 Tage nach der OP wieder unterwegs. Mit dem Motorrad nach ca 2 Wochen, aber nur selten und kurze Strecken, da noch relativ schmerzhaft nach einer Weile.

Nach 3-4 Wochen bin ich wieder gemütlich Motorrad gefahren und jetzt nach 6 Wochen kann ich mit der Supermoto auch wieder Wheelies ohne große Schmerzen ziehen.
Ansonsten kann ich auch meine schweren Einkäufe etc. mit der rechten Hand problemlos tragen.

Die einzigen Stellungen in denen ich noch Schmerzen habe sind:

- Den rechten Arm über die Brust ganz nach links führen
- Kopfüber meide ich immernoch, fühlt sich nich allzu gesund an

Nur eins stört mich. Mein Schlüsselbein stand schon nach der OP etwas höher. Sichtbar ist es nur leicht aber mit der Hand spürbar ist ein etwas größerer Absatz als an der linken Schulter vorhanden. Wenn ich die Muskeln anspanne oder den Arm leicht nach innen führe kann ich das Schlüsselbein nicht nach unten Drücken. Wenn der Arm zur Seite hängt kann ich es deutlich nach unten Drücken. An der linken Schulter kann ich das nur kaum bzw garnicht.

Ein MRT wurde nie durchgeführt, nur ein Ultraschall bei einem unabhängigen Schulterspezi nach 4 Wochen, der meinte es sieht alles gut aus.

Da ich eigtl so gut wie schmerzfrei trotz Belastung bin und eigtl alles machen kann, auch 90° Bewegungen (außer Kopfüber, das vermeide ich), frage ich mich wie es zu der Beweglichkeit des Schlüsselbeins kommen kann.

Kann der spürbare Absatz und die Beweglichkeit des Schlüsselbeins am degenerierten Schultermuskel liegen oder sind die Bänder womöglich wieder teilweise gerissen?
Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nun machen?

Im Endeffekt bereue ich die OP, da ich in den ersten 3-4 Wochen sehr viel Schmerzmittel nehmen musste. Zudem verging zwischen Unfall und OP eine Woche. Nach der Woche ging es mir eigtl wieder relativ gut. Ich würde sagen, 6 Wochen nach der OP bin ich wieder auf dem selben Stand wie 1 Tag vor der OP.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht wirklich Zeit und Lust wieder zum Arzt zu gehen und erst recht nicht nochmal das ganze OP gedöns durchzumachen, da ich arbeitstechnisch nicht ausfallen will/sollte.

Grüße,

Spit


----------



## arno¹ (19. Oktober 2017)

nachdem was du schreibst und wie du es schreibst entsteht der eindruck dass du sehr früh zuviel gemacht hast

op, ihr habt die chance zu tight rope usw - nutzt sie! 

bei mir gabs das damals nicht, nur hakenplatte oder konservativ

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Sp1tFire (19. Oktober 2017)

Tag Arno,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe stets nur das gemacht, was relativ schmerzfrei möglich war. Da ich jedoch viel Ibu und Novaminsulfon genommen habe, kann zu der frühen Zeit meine Schmerzgrenze auch derart gesenkt worden sein, dass ich die Schulter zu stark belastet hab.

Mittlerweile ist es so, dass sich der ganze Schulterapparat zwei Tage nach Anstrengungen, wie z.b. 2-3h auf dem Motorrad sitzen, stabiler anfühlt. Als würde die Muskulatur wieder kommen und es stärken.

Ich frage mich eben, ob es normal ist, dass man trotz OP das Schlüsselbein noch in bestimmten Stellungen nach unten Drücken kann?
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## arno¹ (19. Oktober 2017)

die rotatorenmanschette durch regelmäßige bewegung stärken ist auf jeden fall wichtig 

gibt spezielle übungen dafür. wenn du ansonsten zeitlich viel am rechner bist, empfiehlt es sich dieses training in den alltag einzubauen

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## olified (20. Oktober 2017)

Sp1tFire schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wurde vor ca. 6 Wochen an der rechten Schulter aufgrund einer Tossy III Diagnose per Tight-Rope/Dog Bone Verfahren operiert.
> 
> ...




Ich lese hier nichts von Physio. Wenn dem so ist, dann wundert mich gar nichts.


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Oktober 2017)

@Sp1tFire:

Physio/ Manuelle Therapie nach Schulterverletzungen halte ich für eine Pflicht.
Nach Schulter-OPs sind 18-30 Behandlungen ohne Probleme machbar/ verschreibbar.
Aufgrund deiner genannten Probleme würde ich jetzt mal (oder erneut?) zum Therapeuten gehen, dich von ihm untersuchen lassen und entsprechend seiner Meinung weiter vorgehen.
Viel Erfolg.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Oktober 2017)

@Sp1tFire: wow... ok, mir war noch zusätzlich das Schulterdach gebrochen . Ich habe weiter oben detailliert beschrieben, wie es bei mir lief. Ich habe mich erst nach 5-6 Wochen wieder „entspannt“ an den Labtop setzen können, klar, wäre vorher auch gegangen aber mit vorprogrammierter Schonhaltung. Physio war unabhängig Pflicht (hauptsächlich wegen Verspannungen), erst 3,5 Monate nach OP geht das bei mir deutlich zurück und wir arbeiten an den letzten 5% Bewegung. Seit 2 Wochen gehen wieder belastungsneutrale Liegestütze und  saubere Klimmzüge. Schultermuskulatur (Ausnahme Nackendrücken) dank 4x die Woche Training vermutlich besser denn je (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sp1tFire (21. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

mir wurde vom behandelnden Arzt gesagt, dass bei mir keine betreute Physio nötig ist, da ich Sportler bin und das auch selbst mit wenigen Bewegungsübungen und meinem Alltag hinbekomme.

Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Verspannungen oder sonstige Beschwerden und nur in den seltensten Fällen bei ungünstigen Bewegungen kopfüber + Belastung leichte Schmerzen. Die Verläufe die ich hier von anderen gelesen habe, scheinen deutlich langwieriger zu sein.

Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich bei zur Seite hängendem Arm das Schlüsselbein trotz OP noch nach unten Drücken kann und mich frage ob das normal ist bzw bei anderen auch so war.

Naja werde wohl oder übel doch zum MRT müssen um herauszufinden ob da alles i.O. ist.

P.S. was sind "belastungsneutrale" Liegestütze? 

Grüße,

Spit


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Oktober 2017)

Moin.
Deine Frage wird dir am besten dein Operateur beantworten können.
Eine gewisse/ geringe Beweglichkeit im ACG kann nach solchen Verletzungen zurückbleiben, je nachdem, wie die Bänder zusammengewachsen sind.
Man kann auch nicht sagen, wie straff der Operateur das Tight Rope verankert hat. Manchmal reicht auch in der nah- und mittelfristigen Reha-Phase eine blöde und stärkere Bewegung, um dort etwas zu "lockern".
Mach einen Termin zur Besprechung; gerade weil du auch sagtest "...6 Wochen nach der OP bin ich wieder auf dem selben Stand wie 1 Tag vor der OP....".
"... 3-4 Wochen sehr viel Schmerzmittel..." halte ich auch nicht für normal. Aber das hier ist nur das Internet...
Geh' zum Doc.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Oktober 2017)

Sp1tFire schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> mir wurde vom behandelnden Arzt gesagt, dass bei mir keine betreute Physio nötig ist, da ich Sportler bin und das auch selbst mit wenigen Bewegungsübungen und meinem Alltag hinbekomme.
> 
> ...



Sauber ausgeführt ohne unerwünschte körperliche Reaktion am Tag danach. Also ordentlich Muskelkatze, Knochen und Eckgelenk ruhig, andere Muskel nicht unnötig verspannt
Ohne Physio (Massagen und Lymphdrainage) wäre ich vermutlich Wochen zurück. Trainieren kann man, wenn man kann, natürlich ohne Anleitung. Aber auch da haben mich die Physios mit merkwürdigen und sehr guten Übungen überrascht (gerne mit diesem überdimensionalen Ball). Aber das ein Doc sagt er hält das für unnötig hört sich für mich eher danach an, dass er kein Budget dafür geben möchte (-;


----------



## Schnumpi (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Jungs,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? Ich hatte letzten Sonntag einen Fahrradsturz und dabei eine AC Gelenkssprengung Tossy 3/Rockwood 4 rechts. Diese soll kommenden Donnerstag (11 Tage nach dem Unfall) operiert werden mit Anker und Draht (was immer das bedeutet) in einer ambulanten OP, wobei ich am OP Tag auch wieder entlassen werde.

Leider habe ich darüber hinaus nicht viel in Erfahrung gebracht.

Mir würden einige Eurer Erfahrungen sehr weiterhelfen.

Ich bin selbständig und von daher ist Zeit für mich Geld. Eine längerfristige Krankschreibung hört sich für mich nicht verlockend an, da ich kein Geld verdiene (es geht nicht so sehr ums Verdienen, als darum dass mich die laufenden Kosten auffressen, was Miete und Gehälter für die Angestellten betrifft, wenn ich nicht arbeite). Und die private KV zahlt erst ab der 6. Krankheitswoche so etwas wie Krankengeld.

Im Moment sind die Schmerzen und die Bewegungseinschränkung wirklich SEHR lästig. Den Gilchrist ertrage ich überhaupt nicht. Rucksackverband ist auch keine Alternative. Die Schmerzen sind damit noch schlimmer. Am besten geht es, wenn ich auf dem Rücken liege und den Arm etwas erhöht lagere.

Ich will die OP nun unbedingt, weil ich mir davon erhoffe, schneller wieder arbeiten zu können (körperlich wäre das Arbeiten nicht sehr anstrengend, eine gewisse Mobilität ist dabei jedoch mit beiden Händen erforderlich). Und zum anderen will ich die OP auch, weil die Schulter im Moment einfach völlig entstellt aussieht - ich bin sehr schlank und die Stufenbildung ist richtig krass. Jedes Mal, wenn ich den Arm bewege, knirscht es in der Schulter. Auf Dauer ist die Arthrose sicher.
Inzwischen ist mir auch egal, dass das hiesige Krankenhaus nur offene OPs anbietet und keine endoskopischen.

Meine Fragen sind nun:
Wann kann ich nach der OP wieder arbeiten? Wie lange wart Ihr so krank geschrieben nach Euren OPs?
Ist eine Woche Krankenstand postoperativ zu heroisch angedacht?
Ab wann kann ich zur Physiotherapie gehen?
Wie lange sollte Physiotherapie gemacht werden?
Wann ist der Arm wieder normal belastbar?
Ich mache Bogenschießen als Freizeitsport. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob das wieder gehen wird? Zugkraft an der Bogensehne waren ca. 20kg/40Ibs.

Allerliebsten Dank, falls jemand Zeit und Muße findet, meine Fragen zu beantworten. Ihr würdet mir wirklich sehr weiterhelfen, wenn ich für meinen Job etwas genauer im Voraus planen könnte <3 <3 <3


----------



## arno¹ (22. Oktober 2017)

Schnumpi schrieb:


> Ich will die OP nun unbedingt, weil ich mir davon erhoffe, schneller wieder arbeiten zu können (körperlich wäre das Arbeiten nicht sehr anstrengend, eine gewisse Mobilität ist dabei jedoch mit beiden Händen erforderlich). Und zum anderen will ich die OP auch, weil die Schulter im Moment einfach völlig entstellt aussieht - ich bin sehr schlank und die Stufenbildung ist richtig krass. Jedes Mal, wenn ich den Arm bewege, knirscht es in der Schulter. Auf Dauer ist die Arthrose sicher.



bin auch selbstständig und habe damals die op mit hakenplatte (was anderes gabs nicht) nicht gemacht, weil wieder ausfall nach ein paar monaten wg hakenplatte wieder raus operieren und zweifelhafter heilungschancen. da hast du es heutzutage definitiv besser, da modernere op methoden zur verfügung stehen.

was genau meinst du mit "eine gewisse Mobilität ist dabei jedoch mit beiden Händen erforderlich", tastatur?



gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Oktober 2017)

Lese dir bitte die letzten 10 Seiten durch. Da ist wirklich fast alles beschrieben.
Dann such dir einen Doc mit Ahnung, das hier ist ein Laienforum.
Jede Verletzung und jeder Verlauf ist anders, Dh gut gemeinte Ratschläge hier können völlig falsch sein. 
Lass dir die Schulter gesamtheitlich betrachten, evtl ist noch sonstwas Hops gegangen (bei mir war das Akromion dummer Weise gebrochen)... Physio hatte ich ab Tag 2 und 3 Monate später immer noch (andere Schwerpunkte). Bewegung bei 95%, Kraft 100%. Heilung keine Ahnung. Krank 5 Wochen, durfte den Arm nur 30 und dann 60 Grad heben. MTB wieder nach 6 Wochen auf Asphalt. Doc und Physio meinten für die Schwere wäre das absoluter Rekord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1270 (22. Oktober 2017)

@ schnitzelfreund
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen , sehe ich genauso .


----------



## Schnumpi (22. Oktober 2017)

@ Schnitzelfreund & @ arno - besten Dank für Eure Antworten. Habe nochmal zurückgeblättert, jedoch nur sehr wenig zur Dauer der AU gefunden. Ich weiß, dass das hier ein Laienform ist, und ich habe auch gelesen, wie unterschiedlich die Behandlungen für jeden Einzelnen gewesen sind. Ich hatte gehofft einen Anhalt zu finden, wie lange die Betroffenen krank geschrieben waren. 

Obwohl ich selbst Arzt bin (in dem Fall leider in der völlig falschen Fachrichtung) bin ich hier völlig aufgeschmissen. Es geht doch schon damit los, zu wem man geht. Chirurg oder Orthopäde? Und selbst wenn man weiß, was man zu fragen hat, bekommt man keine passenden Antworten.

Ich lag 2 Tage stationär auf einer ITS in der Sächs. Schweiz wegen SHT und einer kleinen Subarachnoidalblutung. Dann Entlassung nach Hause. Die Schulter hat keinen interessiert. Wiederaufnahme im Heimatkrankenhaus, weil das SHT sich hartnäckig zeigte und die Kopfschmerzen und der Schwindel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zum Kotzen waren. Also mit der Rettung zurück ins Krankenhaus. Dort in der Notaufnahme wurde die Schulter das erste Mal in Augenschein genommen und verbunden. Am nächsten Tag wurde die Schulter ein weiteres Mal geröntgt. Vom Röntgen her ergab sich o.g. Befund. Und zur Entlassung einen Tag später wurde dann gesagt, sie würden es in einer Woche operieren.
Ein befreundeter Chirurg hat die Bilder angesehen und rät auch zur OP. Mit Arthroskopie hat er es nicht so. Und das Problem ist doch, ich kann noch zehn Leute fragen und bekomme zehn verschiedene Empfehlungen. Das ist gar nicht das Problem. Ich bin ja entscheidungsfreudig und zu einem Entschluss gelangt.

Ich wollte nur einen Anhalt, wie lange ich meine eigene Praxis abschließen muss. Das muss ja irgendwie organisiert werden mit Vertretung und so weiter. Ich hatte postoperativ 1 Woche geplant und wollte dann wieder arbeiten. Leider habe ich absolut keinen Schimmer, ob das real ist.
Ich bin Kinderarzt und die Kinder müssen zur Untersuchung angefasst und auch hochgehoben werden. Es ist also kein reiner Computerarbeitsplatz. Natürlich kann man versuchen, einiges umzuorganisieren. 

Mir würden ein paar Hausnummern bzgl AU Dauer wirklich weiterhelfen.

Besten Dank <3


----------



## 1270 (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin nach 6 Wochen wieder arbeiten gegangen. 
Habe mich für die Konsevative Behandlung entschieden .
Habe jetzt nach ungefähr 10 Wochen keine Schmerzen mehr , gehe seit der 6 Woche wieder arbeiten .


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Oktober 2017)

Habe oben ja geschrieben, knapp 6 Wochen bei RW5 und Bruch, Rest der Schulter war ganz. Habe fast jeden Tag 1-2h Aufbau und Cardiosport gemacht, durchaus viel Zeit investiert. Heben wäre bei mir nicht gegangen. Check mit deinem Operateur evtl die Winkel ab, die du  den Arm heben darfst.


----------



## Schnumpi (23. Oktober 2017)

@Schnitzelfreund & @1270 - lieben Dank für die Rückinformation. Werde auf jeden Fall meine Sprechzeiten verkürzen müssen. Im Moment kann ich mich kaum selbst herumschleppen


----------



## 1270 (23. Oktober 2017)

Sei beruhigt die Schmerzen lassen nach einer Woche nach.
Ich hab das tillydin nach ner Woche abgesetzt .
Kopf hoch wird schon.!!!!!


----------



## Proto3 (23. Oktober 2017)

So ich reihe mich mal in die Riege der Tossy 3 Patienten ein. 
Am 9.10.17 Fahrradunfall auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Auf einer glitschigen Holzbrücke weggerutscht und auf die rechte Schulter gefallen. Beim Arzt gewesen, Wasserträgeraufnahme, 1 Schaftbreite Hochstand
Tags darauf MRT welches am 12.10.17 beim Arzt besprochen wurde. Er empfahl OP, ich konnte mich mit dem Gedanken nicht anfreunden. Habe mich nach dem WE jedoch im Gespräch mit ihm am 16.10. dafür entschieden und mir wurde am 20.10. eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt. Die bleibt jetzt für 3 Monate. Ich hoffe die Bänder heilen und nach der Entnahme der Platte geht alles wieder relativ gut. Echt doofe Geschichte...


----------



## xeitto (23. Oktober 2017)

Proto3 schrieb:


> So ich reihe mich mal in die Riege der Tossy 3 Patienten ein.
> Am 9.10.17 Fahrradunfall auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Auf einer glitschigen Holzbrücke weggerutscht und auf die rechte Schulter gefallen. Beim Arzt gewesen, Wasserträgeraufnahme, 1 Schaftbreite Hochstand
> Tags darauf MRT welches am 12.10.17 beim Arzt besprochen wurde. Er empfahl OP, ich konnte mich mit dem Gedanken nicht anfreunden. Habe mich nach dem WE jedoch im Gespräch mit ihm am 16.10. dafür entschieden und mir wurde am 20.10. eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt. Die bleibt jetzt für 3 Monate. Ich hoffe die Bänder heilen und nach der Entnahme der Platte geht alles wieder relativ gut. Echt doofe Geschichte...


Ich hab die Hakenplatte nach 8 Wochen wieder raus bekommen und bin 3 Monate nach dem Sturz EWS gefahren.... (Tossy3 Rockwood 5, also alles ab). Vielleicht redest Du nochmal mit deinem Arzt 

Dass es viele Wege gibt, wie man die Verletzung angehen kann, hast Du ja wahrscheinlich schon gelesen...


----------



## Proto3 (23. Oktober 2017)

xeitto schrieb:


> Vielleicht redest Du nochmal mit deinem Arzt
> 
> Dass es viele Wege gibt, wie man die Verletzung angehen kann, hast Du ja wahrscheinlich schon gelesen...



Der aus meiner Sicht wichtigste Punkt ist, dass die gerissenen Bänder wieder zusammenheilen, ob die Platte dafür 8 oder 12Wochen drin bleibt... im Zweifel länger wenn dafür die Heilungschance höher ist.
In der Einbauanleitung meines Titanhakens ist auch von 3 Monaten (Seite 21 -  Implant Removal) die Rede

https://www.depuysynthesinstitute.com/json?amid=MEDIA_BIN_AJAX&mbid=100J7244


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. Oktober 2017)

Mein Dogbone will Lt. Anleitung 6 Wochen vergilchristet werden, danach kannst du gar nichts mehr. Mein Doc hat mich ganz ohne Verband entlassen. Die Hersteller von dem Krams wollen primär, dass die Hardware nicht kaputt geht. Heilung oder Spätfolgen wie Arthrose interessieren da nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Proto3 (24. Oktober 2017)

Den Gilchrist trage ich im Moment noch tagsüber. Zum Schlafen lege ich ihn ab, das geht sonst gar nicht. 

Vorgabe vom KH ist: Tragen des Armimmobilizers zur Analgesie und zum Komfort für 14 Tage.  Keine forcierte Abduktion und Anteversion über 80° für 3 Monate. 

Heißt ich darf den Arm in den gegebenen Grenzen vorsichtig benutzen. Ansonsten blieben ja wirklich nur Haut und Knochen übrig.


----------



## olified (24. Oktober 2017)

@Schnumpi :

Ich hatte auch Tossy 3 und wurde nach ca. fünf Tagen operiert. Krank geschrieben war ich nicht bzw. wollte es auch nicht. Wobei ich auch keinen körperlichen Job ausübe.

Im Endeffekt musst du wirklich gut aufpassen, dass du für dich den richtigen Weg findest. Bedeutet, dass du nach dem durchlesen hier auch nicht (viel) schlauer bist. Jeder von uns ist anders. Der eine ist Wochenlang krank geschrieben und macht nach sechs Monaten Sport, der nächste ist nach 2,5 Monaten wieder im Bikepark. Rechne mal nach der Tight Rope OP mit einer Woche Krankschreibung. Dann kannst du zumindest wieder an den Schreibtisch.


----------



## bensti (26. Oktober 2017)

Schnumpi schrieb:


> @Schnitzelfreund & @1270 - lieben Dank für die Rückinformation. Werde auf jeden Fall meine Sprechzeiten verkürzen müssen. Im Moment kann ich mich kaum selbst herumschleppen



Es kann auch gut laufen: Ich wurde am Freitag operiert (Rockwood V). In der Nacht von Fr. auf Sa. musste ich, da die Schmerzen von der OP wirklich extrem waren, Schmerzmittel nehmen. Ab Samstag Nachmittag konnte ich die Schmerzmittel absetzen. Am Sonntag wurde ich entlassen. Am Montag konnte ich wieder voll in meiner Praxis arbeiten (Bin auch selbständig). 

Es gibt natürlich keine Sicherheit, dass das bei Dir auch so läuft; aber was ich mit meinem Beitrag sagen will: Es müssen nicht immer sechs Wochen AU sein...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Oktober 2017)

klar, ich hatte ja durchgegeben, dass ich RW5 und Bruch Schulterdach hatte, 2 Überraschungen in einem  (sogar der Doc war "begeistert" dass er sowas noch nie gesehen hatte und auch in der Literatur und im Dialog mit Kollegen wenig gefunden. Schön, wenn man bei einem Enthusiasten landet )
Gefühlt war der Bruch auch das schmerzendere Übel, und bei mir war es auch Körpergefühl, das klar gesagt hat bewegt den Arm nicht mehr als 30 Grad und dann später mehr. Kraft in isolierten Übungen in diesem Rahmen war schnell wieder da.
Schmerzmittel habe ich auch ab Tag 3 weitestgehend weggelassen, wobei nach 5h Vollnarkose habe ich fast ne Woche wieder gebraucht, um die OP zu verwursten. Und als Selbstständiger ist AU nochmal ein anderes Thema, ich habe ca 2-3h jeden Tag in Reha, Training usw investiert bzw investieren müssen


----------



## Goiskopf (21. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich setzt/leg mich jetzt mal dazu...

Am 04.11.17 hat mich hingelegt. Völlig unspektakulär über den Lenker abgeflogen.
Ergebnis:
Linker Mittelfinger ausgekugelt...blieb nicht im Gelenk und wurde gleich Mittwoch danach mit nem Kirschnerdraht für 3 Wochen fixiert.
Rechte Schulter Tossy3/Rockwood5. Hab`s nach kurzer Besprechung mit der Klinik meines Vertrauens dann am Freitag (17.11.) gleich operativ richten lassen.
Technik war das MINAR-System. "Seil" wird durch die Knochen per Flaschenzug gespannt. Dadurch die "losen" Knochen zusammengezogen und das Seil mit 2 Endobuttons fixiert. Mini-Invasiv...Narbe max 5cm lang.
Ich kann jetzt 4 Tag nach der OP sagen, es geht mir wirklich gut.
Die 2 Wochen zwischen Sturz und OP ging es zwar wirklich jeden Tag besser, ich konnte die kaputte Schulter schon recht schnell wieder einigermaßen bewegen...musst ich ja, weil linker Arm ja geschient...und so war meine größte Sorge nach der OP wirklich auf beide Arme komplett verzichten zu müssen. Dem ist bei mir aber wirklich nicht so. Ich bin jetzt nach 4 Tagen da, wo ich vor der OP war. Im eingeschränkten und mit dem Physio abgesprochenen Bereich kann ich den Arm schmerzfrei bewegen. Jetzt gehts diese Woche los mit Lymph (wobei ich keinerlei Schwellung sehen kann) und Physio im assistiven Bereich...mal schaun wie das wird.

Ciao Sven

Achja...die Frage noch an die "Erfahrenen"...habt Ihr beim "Comeback" auf das Rad irgendwelche Schulterprotektoren/Schützer/Bandagen benutzt, die Ihr vorher nicht hattet?


----------



## Chris160 (30. November 2017)

Ich trage im Park seit dem eine Leatt 5.5 Weste mit Schulterpads, oder eine ähnliche von Troy Lee Design. Obs beim Sturz auf die Schulter was hilft? Keine Ahnung, hatte beim Unfall "nur" eine 3DF Leatt Jacke an. Hat mir trotzdem 5 Rippen und die Schulter zerissen. 

Für die Psyche ist es allerding echt gut, möglichst viel Hartplastik zwischen sich und den Boden zu bringen. Sehe zwar immer aus wie ein Ninjaturtle und der ein oderer andere Lacht auch, wenn man mit voller Kampfmontur auf die blaue Piste geht. Mir gibt es allerdings ein recht gutes Gefühl, wobei der Protektorenanteil schon wieder deutlich geschrumpf ist. 

Wichtig ist, das man sich wohl fühlt, nach einer solchen Verletzung fährt sowieso erst einmal die Angst mit...


----------



## FunkyBadass (1. Dezember 2017)

Hey also ich als Ac Erfahrener kann euch beiden sagen,
die Protektorjacken bringen bei Stürzen mit einer AC Sprengung gar nix. Die Sprengung wird ja durch einen ruckartigen Schlagimpuls des Armes oder durch Krafteinwirkung von oben auf das Schulterdach herbei geführt. Die Jacken helfen lediglich gegen Weichteilquetschungen und oberflächlichen Haut bzw. Gewebeschäden. Bei seitlicher Krafteinwirkung also da wo die Pads sitzen bricht in der Regel das Schlüsselbein wenn die Kraft zu groß ist.
Versteht mich nicht falsch die Jacken sind sicherlich hilfreich aber um ACS vorzubeugen gibt es derzeit kein Protektor der das verhindern kann.


----------



## arno¹ (2. Dezember 2017)

alles kopfsache der rest ist mental

sauberer fahren ist angesagt, ...

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Goiskopf (2. Dezember 2017)

Da geb ich Euch natürlich recht...zum Schutz vor einer erneuten AC-Verletzung helfen diese Schützer sicherlich nicht...aber ich glaube dem Kopf hilft es sehr, um überhaupt wieder da anzuknüpfen, wo man wahr (technisch)...

Bei meinem Kreuzbandriss war es vor 10 Jahren ähnlich...Kniebandage beim Skifahren drangemacht, die natürlich kein Knie der Welt gehalten hätte...aber der Kopf war freier...und als ich dann eines Morgens die Bandage in der Hütte vergessen habe, wusste ich, dass ich "genesen" bin.

Daher eben meine Frage...und ein gewisser Schutz schadet sicherlich nie...

Danke!

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (2. Dezember 2017)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Hey also ich als Ac Erfahrener kann euch beiden sagen,
> die Protektorjacken bringen bei Stürzen mit einer AC Sprengung gar nix. Die Sprengung wird ja durch einen ruckartigen Schlagimpuls des Armes oder durch Krafteinwirkung von oben auf das Schulterdach herbei geführt. Die Jacken helfen lediglich gegen Weichteilquetschungen und oberflächlichen Haut bzw. Gewebeschäden. Bei seitlicher Krafteinwirkung also da wo die Pads sitzen bricht in der Regel das Schlüsselbein wenn die Kraft zu groß ist.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch die Jacken sind sicherlich hilfreich aber um ACS vorzubeugen gibt es derzeit kein Protektor der das verhindern kann.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Und wenn ein Dog Bone drin war um das ACG zu nach nem Tossy3 oder RW4-5 zu stabilisieren bricht einem mit Pech nicht nur das Schlüsselbein sondern auch die untere Aufhängung in Form des Coracoids. Beim Dog Bone wäre ich heute tatsächlich vorsichtiger, das Fibertape ist in jedem Fall immer Sieger gegen die Knochen (leidliche Erfahrung).


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. Dezember 2017)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Und wenn ein Dog Bone drin war um das ACG zu nach nem Tossy3 oder RW4-5 zu stabilisieren bricht einem mit Pech nicht nur das Schlüsselbein sondern auch die untere Aufhängung in Form des Coracoids. Beim Dog Bone wäre ich heute tatsächlich vorsichtiger, das Fibertape ist in jedem Fall immer Sieger gegen die Knochen (leidliche Erfahrung).



Hört sich nach Erfahrung an... würdest du den Dog bone wieder ausbauen lassen?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Dezember 2017)

Den dog bone entfernen lassen geht nicht so einfach, da das Fibretape in den Knochen einwächst (wird ja mit einem Bohrer durch die Clavicula ein Kanal mit 2,3mm gebohrt, das Loch schließt sich und das Tape verwächst im Knochen). Den Button oben entfernen lassen hilft dann ergo nicht bei der von mir geschilderten Problematik. Ausserdem ist nicht gesagt, dass beim durchtrennen des Tapes das Gelenk stabil in seiner ausgenarbten Position bleibt. Status heute würde ich bei einer Verletzung wie meinem Rockwood 5 wahrscheinlich statt minimalinvasiven Eingriff mit einsetzen von was permanentem (dog bone, tight rope, ect.) die Stabilisierung durch was temporär eingesetztes erzielen. Das Coracoid abreissen ist insgesamt wirklich schlecht weil man das nur dürftig nageln kann und es evtl. Den Zug des dog bones nicht mehr hält. 

Ps. Mein Fall mit dem Coracoid ist angeblich super selten und selbst der Chefarzt Dr. Seebauer im stätischen Klinikum München-Bogenhausen hat das zum ersten Mal gesehen, was meinen Fall aber halt nicht besser macht.


----------



## O'Chris (8. März 2018)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Schulteropfer,
> meine Genese:
> 
> 14.8.2016: übern Lenker gegangen -> Tossy 3 / wohl eher Rockwood 4 lt. Doc.
> ...



Update:
Es gab nach dem 27.12.2016 eine weitere Entzündung. Ende Februar 2017 schließlich erneute OP, um die Fistel rauszuschneiden. Diese OP war erfolgreich. Allerdings: Bänder nicht zusammengewachsen. Der Status also war so, als wäre ich nach dem Crash n i c h t operiert worden.

Bei der Fistel-OP im Februar hat der Doc ein Fingernagel-großes Knochenstück im Schulter-Umfeld entdeckt. Dies habe die Dauerentzündung auslösen können, sagte er. Es hätte aber auch ein Keim sein können.

Im Mai 2017 und September 2017 Untersuchung bei Schulterexperten in Heidelberg bzw. dem DSV-Mannschaftsarzt der Nordischen Kombinierer: Beide sagten sinngemäß: "OP der Tossy 3 hätte nach dem Unfall womöglich nicht notwendig sein müssen. Aber das lässt nach einem Jahr Abstand nicht sicher sagen."

Letzter Arzt sagt: "Bei Eishockey-Spielern wird Tossy 3 i.d.R. nicht operiert, weil die ansonsten ein halbes Jahr pausieren müssten. Deshalb lässt man die Jungs nach ein paar Wochen wieder spielen - denn wenn sie wieder auf die Schulter fallen, kann ja nix mehr kaputt gehen. Arthrose-Risiko besteht allerdings."

Wegen OP's im August 2016, Oktober 2016 und Februar 2017 und folgender Ruhigstellung hatte ich mir eine Frozen Shoulder eingehandelt. Die ging durch Physio im Frühjahr/Sommer 2017 weg. Seit dem kann ich mit dem Schlüsselbein-Hochstand perfekt leben. Klimmzüge, Liegestützen, Klettern und grobes Biken beschwerdelos.

Haut rein!


----------



## sevman (8. März 2018)

Hi O'chris.
Bei mir ebenfalls Tossy 3. Laut Schulterchirurgie Essen wären Kirschnerdrähte die mitunter gängige Operationsmethode.
Alles klar - hau die Dinger da rein. 

Nach 8 Wochen Ruhigstellung Drähte wieder raus. 

Zack ... Schlüsselbein wieder oben!

Fazit: Hätte ich mir sparen können. 

Heute ein Jahr später kann ich sagen, dass ich absolut keine Einschränkungen habe. Über Kopf arbeiten war zunächst etwas schwierig doch auch das ist durch gezieltes Training der Schulter im Fitnessstudio, auch längst passé.


----------



## SerpentrasD (8. März 2018)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Update:
> Es gab nach dem 27.12.2016 eine weitere Entzündung. Ende Februar 2017 schließlich erneute OP, um die Fistel rauszuschneiden. Diese OP war erfolgreich. Allerdings: Bänder nicht zusammengewachsen. Der Status also war so, als wäre ich nach dem Crash n i c h t operiert worden.
> 
> Bei der Fistel-OP im Februar hat der Doc ein Fingernagel-großes Knochenstück im Schulter-Umfeld entdeckt. Dies habe die Dauerentzündung auslösen können, sagte er. Es hätte aber auch ein Keim sein können.
> ...



Das hört sich echt scheiße an aber immerhin funktioniert alles wieder.

Ich Rate jedem der die erst Diagnose hat mehrere Ärzte auf zu suchen auch wenn es schmerzhaft ist. Tut es! 

Mit dem rockwood III kann ich auch ohne OP und ohne Physio alles wieder machen obwohl es mich in der Genesungsphase wieder auf die Schulter geschmissen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. März 2018)

Tossy 3/ RW 5 und Bruch Schulterdach. OP nach 3 Tagen, Sau viel Training aber keine Winkel über 30-60 Grad und Physio. Alles wieder Bombe nach ca 6 Monaten (Rad nach 6 Wochen wieder). Habe auch mehrere Docs konsultiert aber einen Hauptentscheider gehabt. Lt. aktuellem Wissensstand ist das Arthrose-Risiko bei Nicht-OP deutlich höher, stört jetzt nicht, ist halt mittelfristig doof


----------



## Marques235 (13. März 2018)

Hallo Leidensgenossen, habe im August 17 auch einen Abgang beim Downhill gemacht und mir Tossy3 zugezogen..würde ca 2 Wochen später mittels Hakenplatte „repariert“.
Ende November nach fast 3 Monaten wurde die Platte entfernt ..ich habe schon mit Platte leichte Übungen mittels terraband gemacht und war recht schnell nach entferntung der Platte wieder aktiv im Gym (alles Piano)nun bin ich seit drei Monaten wieder sehr aktiv im Studio unterwegs (Bankdrücken, rudern etc) und das Schlüsselbein steht wieder höher. Letzte Woche erneut geröntgt - Aussage Arzt..“es ist normal, dass es höher steht“...ich muss sagen, dass ich relativ viel im Studio machen kann und auch keine Schmerzen verspüre ..klar..ein leichter Druck etc ist durchaus spürbar ..auch wenn ich lange Druck auf die Schulter ausübe...ich würde gerne wissen, ob es wirklich „normal“ ist, dass das Schlüsselbein durchaus nach der op weiterhin erhöht steht? Vielen dank vorab ! Lg Pascal


----------



## SportyBen (13. März 2018)

Normal? Zumindest scheint es häufiger vorzukommen.


----------



## sevman (13. März 2018)

Marques235 schrieb:


> ..würde ca 2 Wochen später mittels Hakenplatte „repariert“.



Nach 2 Wochen? Laut Aussage von drei verschiedenen Ärzten, ist es bereits nach 3 Tagen kritisch zu operieren. Die Bänder vernarben sehr schnell ...
Wurden die Bänder zusätzlich auch genäht?


----------



## Marques235 (13. März 2018)

Vielleicht war es auch eine Woche ..meine Wunde auf der Haut musst zunächst erstmal heilen bzgl der Infektionsgefahr . Es wurden „nur“ die Bänder genäht, da alle Knochen heile waren. Ich frage mich nur, ob die Bänder wieder durch sind, weil das Schlüsselbein eben wieder hoch steht?


----------



## Marques235 (13. März 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Normal? Zumindest scheint es häufiger vorzukommen.


Ist ein „normales Leben“ inkl voller Belastung zukünftig denn wieder möglich ?


----------



## Chemtrail (13. März 2018)

Natürlich ist ein normales Leben möglich. Du wirst keine allzu großen Einschränkungen bemerken, solltest aber die Schulter regelmäßig trainieren. Den Hochstand wird außer dir eh niemand bemerken.

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, das wird schon.


----------



## Marques235 (13. März 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ein normales Leben möglich. Du wirst keine allzu großen Einschränkungen bemerken, solltest aber die Schulter regelmäßig trainieren. Den Hochstand wird außer dir eh niemand bemerken.
> 
> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, das wird schon.


Was ich mit „normalen Leben“ meinte..das ich sportlich wieder dahin komme wo ich war ..sprich vom Klimmzug bis zum Handstand ...das ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss..momentan merke ich noch beispielsweise einen gewissen Druck auf der Schulter, wenn ich auf ihr geschlafen habe ..wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die Entnahme der Platte erst etwas über 3 Monate her ist ..physio + Arzt sagen..nach 9-12 Monaten ist erst alles ausgeheilt ?!?


----------



## Chemtrail (13. März 2018)

Marques235 schrieb:


> Was ich mit „normalen Leben“ meinte..das ich sportlich wieder dahin komme wo ich war ..sprich vom Klimmzug bis zum Handstand ...das ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss..momentan merke ich noch beispielsweise einen gewissen Druck auf der Schulter, wenn ich auf ihr geschlafen habe ..wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die Entnahme der Platte erst etwas über 3 Monate her ist ..physio + Arzt sagen..nach 9-12 Monaten ist erst alles ausgeheilt ?!?



Schon klar was du meinst. Ich denke alle betroffenen machen sich die selben Gedanken. Es ist auch richtig dass es wirklich sehr lange dauert bis sich alles auf ein Normalmaß eingependelt hat.

Aber ich bin mir sehr sicher dass du dein leben ziemlich genau so wie vor dem Unfall weiterleben kannst. Auch wenn es blöd klingt, du musst ein wenig Geduld haben.

In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wirst dir gar keine gedanken mehr über die Schulter machen.

Auch mehrmalige z.T heftige Stürze auf die "kaputte" Schulter verliefen bei mir problemlos. Anfangs war mein Gedanke immer "bloß nicht auf die linke Schulter fallen" so macht Abfahrtsorientiertes fahren natürlich keinen Spaß. Wage auch zu bezweifeln dass es sicherer ist wenn man sich nicht voll auf die Abfahrt fokussiert.
Seit ein paar Jahren ist bei mir wieder alles normal und ich hatte gar keine OP bei Tossy3 - Rockwood3.

Gute Besserung


----------



## xeitto (13. März 2018)

Marques235 schrieb:


> Was ich mit „normalen Leben“ meinte..das ich sportlich wieder dahin komme wo ich war ..sprich vom Klimmzug bis zum Handstand ...das ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss..momentan merke ich noch beispielsweise einen gewissen Druck auf der Schulter, wenn ich auf ihr geschlafen habe ..wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die Entnahme der Platte erst etwas über 3 Monate her ist ..physio + Arzt sagen..nach 9-12 Monaten ist erst alles ausgeheilt ?!?



Ich hatte T3/RW5 im Juni, 8 Wochen Hakenplatte, 3 Tage nach Entfernung den ersten Klimmzug beim Physio, da waren Physio & Arzt generell recht offensiv unterwegs. 7 Wochen nach Entfernung EWS gefahren, alles gut. 

Dass das Schlüsselbein leicht hochsteht hat mir der Arzt noch vor der OP gesagt... ist halt so. Ich hatte die ersten Monate auch immer wieder ein leichtes Ziehen und Verspannungen, insbesondere bei Liegestützen wenn ich nicht 100% warm war, aber keine Schmerzen. Das ist mittlerweile seit Anfang des Jahres auch komplett weg durch viel Krafttraining. Also einfach dranbleiben  & Gas geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (13. März 2018)

Kann das nur bestätigen. Das mit dem auf der Seite liegen habe ich auch noch leicht, wobei ich mir letztens gedacht habe "Mist, die Schulter zwickt wieder" und dann gemerkt habe, dass es die andere, nicht betroffene seite war.
Bis man wirklich gar nichts mehr merkt kann es locker ein Jahr dauern, wobei nach einem halben wohl meistens die alte Funktionalität wieder da ist.
Trainingszustand ist natürlich ganz besonders individuell. Bei mir kam Nachwuchs dazwischen, dade


----------



## Marques235 (13. März 2018)

Das hilft mir Jungs ...dann heißt es einfach ..weiter trainieren wie bisher ..abwarten ..Geduld haben ...und mal schauen wie es in einem halben Jahr aussieht ..dann Haken wir mal das erhöhte Schlüsselbein als „ist einfach so“ ab..und ich denke , nach einer Zeit wird auch mein Kopf nicht mehr so dran denken ..


----------



## Radon91 (16. März 2018)

Jetzt mal meine Krankheitsgeschichte  Am 7.01.17 Abends beim Blödsinn machen (ohne Bike) blöd auf die Schulter gefallen, erst hab ich gedacht "geht schon wieder"...ging aber nicht wieder  Also am 8.1. früh um 5 in die Notaufnahme, Diagnose Tossy 3 rechte Schulter,also alles abgerissen... wurde auch gleich mittels Hakenplatte zusammengeflickt. Am Nachmittag kam gleich die erste Physio im KH, Gilchrist wurde mir gleich vom Chefarzt weggenommen  Arm ging +- 5 cm vor und zurück zu pendeln, Handy halten war auch fast unmöglich. 3 Tage später durfte ich dann nach Hause und stand gleich auf dem Stepper meiner Freundin, natürlich ohne Armeinsatz...Irgendwas musste ich ja machen. Ich hatte dann 3 mal die Woche Physio, was am Anfang manchmal echt hart war...Zuhause hab ich selbst immer wieder mit einer 1 Kilo Hantel geübt den Arm wieder fit zu bekommen. Nach 2 Wochen dann der Schreck vorm Spiegel, der Oberarm war schon bedeutend dünner als der gesunde. Allerdings gelang jetzt mit leichtem Lenkertuning auf der Rolle zu fahren. Nach 3 Wochen gingen die 90 Grad ganz gut...mehr sollte ich eh nicht die ersten 4 Wochen um die Bänder nicht zu sehr zu beanspruchen. Nach 7 Wochen bin ich wieder arbeiten gegangen (Industriemech.) und nach 8 Wochen das erste Cross Country Rennen gefahren. Natürlich bergab übervorsichtig, durfte ja nicht auf die Schulter fallen, Platte war ja noch drin. Diese wurde dann Mitte/Ende April raus genommen und seitdem ist eigentlich alles wie vorher. Klar steht das Schlüsselbein bisschen ab aber dafür hat man neue Geschichten einer Kriegsverletzung  Also Jungs, immer kämpfen,das wird schon wieder


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. April 2018)

Selten so viel Positives in einem Krankheitsforum gelesen [emoji1303] 
Stimme voll zu, guter Mechaniker (wenn OP nötig) vorausgesetzt und nicht zu viel Pech, dann ist Fleiß und Körpergefühl (was geht sinnvoll wann) schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## Radon91 (23. April 2018)

Genau kein Trübsal blasen sondern gleich den Körper unterstützen und versuchen so wenig Muskeln wie möglich im Schulterbereich zu verlieren. Auch wenn es zwickt jeden Tag ein bisschen Übungen machen dass alles mobil bleibt, der tägliche Fortschritt motiviert von alleine


----------



## FunkyBadass (23. April 2018)

Das die immer noch mit Hakenplatte operieren ist schon merkwürdig. Naja Hauptsache alles ist wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Axxiii (15. Mai 2018)

Servus Leute!
Ich Schilder euch jetzt mal meinen dummen Fall 
Vor 2 Wochen, am Feiertag, hatten wir die Wahnsinns Idee mal wieder biken am geisskopf zu fahren. Wir waren ca 2 Stunden dort, direkt an der evil-eye mit der Kurbel hängen geblieben und über den Lenker abgestiegen. Der table danach tat noch sein nötiges dazu - Peng auf der rechten Schulter gelandet. Sofort festgestellt, dass ich einen Schlüsselbeinhochstand feststellen kann.
Direkt abgeholt und ins Krankenhaus gefahren.
Diagnose: ACQ-Sprengung Tossy 3
Sind dann nach Hause gefahren und ich bekam einen gilrichtsvervand. - muss operiert werden.

Am Abend sind wir gleich noch in die Sportklinik gefahren. Alles ist vorbereitet worden, dass ich am nächsten Tag gegen 11 Uhr weggesprengt worden bin. Alles ist gut verlaufen - Tight rope würde verbaut 

Nun, nach ca. 2 Wochen der Schock. Alles ist abgeschwollen und ich kann einen leichten hochstand des Schlüsselbeins feststellen. Ich hätte jetzt mal in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn gesagt ca. 0,5-0,8cm höher als links.
Morgen gehts nochmal zum Arzt.
Meint ihr, dass das normal sein könnte? 
Zur Info, ich bin heute Nacht aufgewacht, weil ich mich scheinbar auf die Seite gelegt habe. Heute früh beim aufstehen hätte ich mehr schmerzen als sonst, aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm.
Trage dauerhaft den Verband.
Wunde ist super verheilt.
Kann ihn bis Max. 75 grad abwinkeln ohne Schmerzen.

VG
Alex


----------



## shift (18. Mai 2018)

Marques235 schrieb:


> Das hilft mir Jungs ...dann heißt es einfach ..weiter trainieren wie bisher ..abwarten ..Geduld haben ...und mal schauen wie es in einem halben Jahr aussieht ..dann Haken wir mal das erhöhte Schlüsselbein als „ist einfach so“ ab..und ich denke , nach einer Zeit wird auch mein Kopf nicht mehr so dran denken ..


Bei mir war das nach Tossy 3 auch so....die Zeit heilt Wunden. Ich hatte mir rechts das Schlüsselbein schon vor zig Jahren total zertrümmert und wurde insgesamt 3x operiert, dann ein paar Jahre später auf gleicher Seite Schultergelenk. Wobei ich sagen muss, Bänder sind deutlich bes.... als Knochen. Hackenplatte hatte ich bewusst recht lange (glaube 3 Monate) drin gelassen. Bis ich wirklich wieder richtig (also Vollgas) biken konnte und absolut keine Probleme mehr spürte, verging gut ein Jahr. Jetzt ein paar Jahre später ist alles wieder top...bike, Kratraining - läuft. Bei mir ist das Schlüsselbein auch schön da geblieben wo es hingehört, also keine Erhöhung. Ich denke das passiert halt einfach oft, wenn man zu wenig Geduld hat. Einzige Einschränkung ist die Bewegungsfreiheit....am Rücken kratzen geht nur noch mit Links. Aber solange man den Lenker noch halten kann....alles halb so wild!


----------



## Gino1970 (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo an alle  habe tossy 3. b sturzt vor 8 Monaten mit Fahrrad Rechte schulter dominate.
erste Diagnose tossy 2 im Unfall Klinik bin damals auch davon ausgegangen und konsorvativ Behandelt KG etc nach halbe jahr später merkte ich das es nicht mehr besser wird, Bewegnung sehr gut ab und an schmerzen auch die  lange Bicepssehen zum Unterarm schmertzen Taubgefühle bis an die Finger.
schmertzen Schulterdach auf druck.war dan erneut beim mein Orthopäde er sagte das es nach Muskel abbau deutliche hochstand ist und RW3/4 Ist. Nun überlege ich Tigth Rope op Gracialssehene Implant. Bin mir nicht  sicher brauche Rat bin 48 mache viel sportlich.
habe mir 4 Meinunhgen geholt 2 Op mit Gracialssehne 1 Konsorvativ und einer eine endoskopische AC-Gelenksresektion (Abtragung der beschädigten Gelenkflächen) in Kombination mit einer Korrektur der Schulterdachform (Dekompression) Die lange Bicepssehne könnte dann mitbehandelt (verlagert) werden. Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass dies überhaupt erforderlich ist.bin mit der  Situation sehr unzufriedenen oder habe kein gedult keine Ahnung.
Würde mich über einige Meinungen sehr freuen.
LG GINO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelschleich (23. Mai 2018)

Moin,
nun kommt der nächste Tossy-Geschädigte. 
Kurz zur Vorgeschichte: Ich hab mich vor ca 10 Jahren beim Motorradfahren lang gemacht. Diagnose Tossy 3 mit schon recht erheblichen Schulterhochstand. Zwei Ärzte wollten sofort operieren der dritte (Schulterspezi) riet mir dann zur konservativen Behandlung.
Damals gab es das Tight-Rope Verfahren wohl auch noch nicht

Ich hatte die letzten Jahre fast keine Beschwerden, der Schulterhochstand hat sich nie wirklich geändert, aber sowas stört mich auch nicht.
Nun bin ich in letzter Zeit oft mit meiner Tochter bouldern und heute hat es der Schulter den Rest gegeben.
Mir geht es gerade ähnlich wie meinem Vorredner, starke Schmerzen in der Schulter und Taubheitsgefühle bis in den Unterarm.

Hat sich schon einer von euch nach mehreren Jahren an der Schulter operieren lassen und ist es dadurch besser geworden?

Werde diesbezüglich in den nächsten Tagen auch nochmal meinen Arzt zu Rate ziehen, aber ein paar Erfahrungsberichte wären total klasse.

Dankö


----------



## sevman (23. Mai 2018)

Es gibt wohl eine Sehne aus dem Knie, die in die Schulter operiert werden kann. Damit kann die Schulter wieder hergestellt werden. 
Ich hatte da seinerzeit mit einem Spezialisten aus Köln gesprochen. Falls du mehr Infos benötigst, kann ich die Kontaktdaten raus suchen....


----------



## arno¹ (23. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## arno¹ (23. Mai 2018)

sevman schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl eine Sehne aus dem Knie, die in die Schulter operiert werden kann. Damit kann die Schulter wieder hergestellt werden.
> Ich hatte da seinerzeit mit einem Spezialisten aus Köln gesprochen. Falls du mehr Infos benötigst, kann ich die Kontaktdaten raus suchen....


bitte mir auch. ich habe übelst mit der schulter zu kämpfen. auf der seite geht schlafen nicht mehr ...

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## sevman (24. Mai 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> bitte mir auch. ich habe übelst mit der schulter zu kämpfen. auf der seite geht schlafen nicht mehr ...
> 
> gesendet vom telefon



https://klinik-am-ring.de/orthopaedie/aerzteteam/dr-med-alexander-lages

Mit dem Doktor habe ich gesprochen. 

Seine letzten Worte waren: "machen Sie alles mit der Schulter was ihnen Spaß macht. Sollten sich irgendwann Schmerzen einstellen, kommen Sie zu mir."


----------



## Asrael (24. Mai 2018)

sevman schrieb:


> https://klinik-am-ring.de/orthopaedie/aerzteteam/dr-med-alexander-lages
> 
> Mit dem Doktor habe ich gesprochen.
> 
> Seine letzten Worte waren: "machen Sie alles mit der Schulter was ihnen Spaß macht. Sollten sich irgendwann Schmerzen einstellen, kommen Sie zu mir."


Und dann hast du ihn umgelegt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevman (24. Mai 2018)

Natürlich nicht. Die Worte sind mir äußerst positiv in Erinnerung geblieben weil ich damals mit meiner Schulter ebenfalls sehr verzweifelt war....


----------



## Gino1970 (26. Mai 2018)

oelschleich schrieb:


> Moin,
> nun kommt der nächste Tossy-Geschädigte.
> Kurz zur Vorgeschichte: Ich hab mich vor ca 10 Jahren beim Motorradfahren lang gemacht. Diagnose Tossy 3 mit schon recht erheblichen Schulterhochstand. Zwei Ärzte wollten sofort operieren der dritte (Schulterspezi) riet mir dann zur konservativen Behandlung.
> Damals gab es das Tight-Rope Verfahren wohl auch noch nicht
> ...


----------



## Gino1970 (26. Mai 2018)

Wie lange hast du damals rumgemacht bis es besser würde mit dein tossy3 . würde mich sehr interessieren weil ich jetzt 9 Monate rummache,
hoch stand stört mich nicht, was mich sehr stört schmerzen im schulterdach bis Unterarm. desweitern würde mich auch die Technik op mit Gracialssehen interessieren nur ich finde nirgends op Studien oder Erfahrungen ,??


----------



## shift (28. Mai 2018)

was ich immer hier nicht nachvollziehen kann: Warum stört euch der Hochstand nicht? Also mich hat das damals (direkt nach dem Crash) absolut gestört. Zu mir meinten die Ärzte auch, ich solle das so lassen... aber hey mal ganz ehrlich...da brauch ich kein Arzt sein um mir denken zu können, dass das für die Zukunft (vorausgesetzt man will weiter Sport machen) doch absolut sch.... ist. Das es da zu Schmerzen
und anderen Komplikationen kommt, wundert mich nicht. Ich habe damals darauf bestanden, dass sie es mit Hackenplatte wieder zusammenflicken und wie oben geschrieben, habe ich eigentlich heute keine Probleme mehr damit....


----------



## Sebi186 (12. Juni 2018)

Tach zusammen also shift spricht mir aus der Seele 
Ich hatte meinen Sturz im April 2017  alle haben immer gesagt hochstand egal Hauptsache so schnell wie möglich aufs bike zurück ... Also ich geh mal davon aus das hier die Mehrheit hobbyfahrer sind da kann man sich und seinem Körper mal 1 Jahr Ruhe geben !!! Ich hatte auch die Hackenplatte und hab diese auch wieder nach 12 Wochen raus bekommen sprich ich hab min. 16 Wochen gechillt und nichts in Sachen mtb gemacht ich wollte auch keinen hochstand da ich viel wandere und keine Lust habe das ich mit dem Rucksack Probleme bekomme. 
Zudem das Argument das stört mich jetzt nicht ist unüberlegt wenn sich meine sportlichen Interessen ändern und ich diese aber nicht uneingeschränkt ausüben kann weil ich unbedingt schnell aufs bike zurück wollte na was ein Müll....
Klar gehört zu jeder OP auch etwas Glück und ob man denn richtigen physio hat aber zu schnell aufs bike nene...


----------



## Steini_99 (15. Juni 2018)

Servus,

der nächste mit Tossy3 bzw. Roockword4. Sturz war am 26.5 im Brandnertal.
Direkt ins Krankenhaus nach Bludenz transportiert und erst versorgt worden, Aussage vom Arzt muss operiert werden. Nach dem die rechte Schulter erstmal versorgt war, kam der linke Arm noch mit einer Unterarmfraktur dazu. Am selben Tag gings dann noch heimwärts in die Sportklinik wo dann besprochen wurde, was bei der OP gemacht wird. Drei Tage später ist operiert worden mittels TwinTail Verfahren, am Darauf folgenden Tag gings sofort mit der Physio los.
Da bei mir der sportliche Fokus eher auf Schwimmen liegt und nicht beim Biken, fällt das für die restliche Saison aus. Also voller Fokus liegt darauf die Schulter von der Beweglichkeit fit zu bekommen. Es ging dann bei der Physiotherapie recht schnell, eine Woche nach der OP, durfte die Schulter um 90 Grad assistiv bewegt werden, in der zweiten Wochen wurde dann auch leicht belastet. Jetzt in der dritten Wochen darf ich teils auch aktive Bewegungen machen. in 1,5 Wochen kommt sowohl die Schlinge als auch der Gibbs weg. Danach geht's an den Muskelaufbau. Insgesamt geht alles recht schnell und Arzt und Physio meinen, dass bis Ende des Jahres alles wieder problemlos klappen sollte.
Soweit meine Erfahrung mit der Verletzung, in der Hoffnung, dass es so schnell wie möglich wieder gesund wird.

MfG


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Juni 2018)

Geil jetzt bin ich au dabei
Die MRT Untersuchung bestätigte leider das schlimmste...
Am Do muss ich schon unters Messer,und das so früh im Jahr....
Hoffen wir mal das Beste,das ich Zeitnah wieder einigermaßen Sport machen kann.


----------



## paccostar (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,

hab mich am 12.05.18 lang gemacht und einen Tossy3/Rockwood 5 an der rechten Schulter zugezogen. Am 25.05.18 wurde meine Schulter mittels Dog Bone Technik stationär operiert/stabilisiert. Auf der Röntgendurchleuchtung, die noch in meiner Narkose im OP stattfand, sah meine Schlüsselbein Position noch hervorragend aus. Das Schlüsselbein war auf einer Ebene mit dem Schulterdach. Die Unterkanten jeweils auf einer Höhe. Mein Schlüsselbein am oberen Ende ist etwas dicker und höher als mein Schuterdach, daher hatte ich schon vorher auf der Seite einen kleinen Huckel. Der Arzt meinte, er hätte mit der Schwester nur mit sehr viel Kraft und Aufwand das Schlüsselbein runter gedrückt bekommen.
Ich bin dann 2 Nächte im Krankenhaus geblieben, bis die starken Wundschmerzen nachließen und ich keine Infusionen mit Schmerzmittel benötigte.

Für ca. 6 Wochen habe ich nach der OP einen Glichchristverband getragen.
Die Fäden wurden 10 Tage nach der OP gezogen und die Wundheilung verlief sehr gut.

Ab dem 04.07.18 durfte ich den Verband abnehmen. In den 6 Wochen, in der ich den Verband trug, bemerkte ich aber schon einen leichten Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins. Im Endeffekt steht es jetzt ein Stück hoch, wenn ich die Schulter und den Arm hängen lasse. Wenn ich die Schulter anspanne und anziehe oder wenn ich auf dem Rücken liege, habe ich so gut wie keinen Hochstand und die Oberkante des  Schlüsselbeins ist mit der Oberkante des Schulterdachs auf einer Ebene.

Auf dem Röntgen, was 6 Wochen nach der OP gemacht wurde, sieht man den aktuellen sich eingestellten Hochstand. Die Unterkante des Schlüsselbeins steht mit der Schulterdachoberkante auf einer Höhe.
Die Dog Bone Buttons sitzen aber richtig und fest auf einer Linie wie direkt nach der OP.

Der Arzt meinte das wir wohl einen Korrekturverlust von 2-3mm haben, es aber okay ist und er daran nicht nochmal was machen würde. Damit könnte man leben und das Ergbnis ist akzeptabel und im Rahmen.

Ich frage mich natürlich nun warum sich so ein Hochstand eingestellt hat, obwohl so sehr geschont und mit diesen starken Fiber Tape fixiert.

Die Verspannungen sind jetzt nach 1 Woche immer noch stark und ich habe Muskelkater. Wird aber langsam besser... Physio hatte ich seit ablegen des Verband jetzt in der Woche  2 mal und mein Arm kann schon bis 90 Grad passiv und ca. 70-80 Grad von mir selbst aktiv seitlich und nach vorne bewegt werden.
Kann im Haushalt so gut wie alles damit machen. Zähne putzen, Kopf und Gesicht waschen, Kaffe machen, Essen mit Gabel und Löffel etc. ...

Denke wenn wieder mehr Muskeln an der Schulter vorhanden sind, wird der Hochstand nicht mehr auffallen und die Schulter mehr stabilisiert sein. Es müssen jetzt einfach mal 4-6 Wochen ins Land gehen und die Phyiso muss zum Abschluss gebracht werden. Ich bekomme mind. 12 und kann auch 18 mal vom Arzt verschrieben bekommen. Habe jetzt aktuell ja erstmal 6 mal bekommen.

Ich hatte schon mal vor 5 Jahren einen Tossy 3 Rockwood 3 an der linken Schulter. Wurde Konservativ 6 Wochen mit dem Verband geschont. Danach auch 12 oder 18 mal Physio. Leichten Hochstand und Klaviertastensyndrom habe ich dort auch, aber durch die Musekln sieht man es so gut wie nicht und es ist noch niemanden aufgefallen. Zumindest ist das nicht so Spitz wie auf der aktuellen Seite und nur ne leichte Wölbung. Habe auch überhaupt keine Probleme mit der linken Schulter und volle Beweglichkeit. Nur hatte ich beim Kraftsport Bei Schulter und Brustübungen auf der Seite immer weniger Kraft und ein andauerndes Defitzit. Allerdings nur im Fitnessstudio mit Gewichten bemerkbar, im Alttag überhaupt nicht.

Mal sehen wie sich jetzt die aktuelle rechte Seite mit der operativen Stabilisierung in Zukunft verhält...

Grüße


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. Juli 2018)

Nen Dogbone hab ich jetzt auch....
Die nächsten 2 Wochen noch den Trecksverband tragen,dann darf ich wenigstens wieder mit leichtem Joggen anfangen.
Biken,Klettern dauert noch ne gute Weile...


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juli 2018)

Servus ein Tossy 3 hatte ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt 
Vollgas auf einem Hometrail rechts an einem Baumstumpf  eingehakt und voll auf die Schulter gekracht 
Da meine Schulter eh fast 100% gelähmt ist wollten sie mich erst nicht wirklich aufschneiden
So nach dem Motto "hilft ja eh nicht"  ich konnte sie dann überreden mit dem Argument das ,das etwas Funktion das ich noch hatte dringend nötig ist 
Bei der Platten entfernung gab es dann noch eine feine Fettgewebs Nekrose 
Jetzt 1 Jahr später bin  ich ungefähr wieder da wo ich vorher war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. Juli 2018)

Scheint ja ne sehr beliebte Verletzung zu sein....
Viel Freizeit und machen darf mer Sportlich nichts.....
Bin ja mal gespannt wie sich nach Ausheilen dann das Klettern Biken anfühlt!


----------



## paburk (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auch dabei 






Viele Grüsse,
Patrik


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Juli 2018)

Was hast gemacht bzw welche Diagnose!?


----------



## paburk (18. Juli 2018)

Mit etwa 15km/h auf die Schulter gefallen. Sie empfehlen klar die konservative Methode. Es wäre mir viel lieber die würden das einfach wieder anschrauben. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Dummerweise wird empfohlen, dass wenn OP dann sofort. Und am Morgen steht das Teil weiter raus - bin da nicht so sicher ob das wirklich niedriggradig ist oder nicht einfach durch die Muskeln runtergedrückt wird.



> Schwellung uber dem AC-Gelenk sowie der lateralen Clavicula. Deutlicher Druckschmerz uber der lateralen Clavicula, dem AC-Gelenk sowie dem Coracoid. Keine posteriore lnstabilität. Kein Klaviertastenphänomen. Aktiv ist die Beweglichkeit stark schmerzhaft eingeschränkt. Passiv ist eine Flexion bis 70° sowie eine Abduktion bis knapp 60° möglich. Hiernach beschreibt der Patient starke Schmerzen. Kein Druckschmerz über dem knöchernen Thorax oder dem Sternum. Kein Druckschmerz über dem SC-Gelenk. Kein Druckschmerz über der HWS und BWS. Keine Dyspnoe. Die periphere Durchblutung, Motorik und Sensibilität (inklusive Nervus axillaris) ist intakt.
> 
> Es besteht eine niedriggradige AC-Gelenkssprengung bei St. n. Velosturz. Diesbezüglich empfehlen wir klar das konservative Vorgehen. Analgetikaeinnahme nach Schmerzlage. Schonen der Schulter mit freier Beweglichkeit im Gesichtsfeld. Auf Bewegungen über der Horizontalen ist für sechs Wochen zu verzichten. Wir vereinbaren eine erneute klinische Kontrolle in sechs Wochen.



Und das grösste Problem: Niemand will nochmals auf so eine Schulter fallen. Und vernünftige Schoner gibt es dafür irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Und das grösste Problem: Niemand will nochmals auf so eine Schulter fallen. Und vernünftige Schoner gibt es dafür irgendwie auch nicht.



naja es gibt schon was aber mit einem DH Panzer willst du auch keine Touren fahren
Ich hab mir in Polen bei Level X ein Protektorenshirt  machen lassen 
weil es für meine gelähmte schulter nix gibt 

alternativ fahr ich ein EVS SB 04 Shoulder Brace +SAS  Tech Pad


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Juli 2018)

Sind bei dir alle Bänder gerissen.!?Sei erst ma froh wenn’s ohne OP geht.Darf selbst wieder frühestens im Okt aufs Rad....Rennsaison gelaufen....
Wurde allerdings au erst n paar Wochen nach meinem Sturz operiert,da erst falsche Diagnose.
Erst im MRT kam raus das alle 3Bänder gerissen waren...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Juli 2018)

Ps Schoner hätten bei mir eh nix gebracht.Da ich auf den ausgestreckten Arm geflogen bin....


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ps Schoner hätten bei mir eh nix gebracht.Da ich auf den ausgestreckten Arm geflogen bin....


Quasi gestaucht ?

bei mir da ich keine seitlich Abstützbewegung habe 
hätten Schoner schon geholfen vermutlich


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Juli 2018)

Gestaucht schön wärs..ne alle Bänder komp. durch.Bin praktisch auf den gestreckten Arm gefallen,dabei hat’s mir die Schulter nach hinten gezogen.Und dabei hat’s halt die Bänder erwischt.Daher war eine OP dringend angeraten.Mir wurde es so erklärt da der Spalt zwischen Schulter und Arm zu groß ist.Daher hätten die Bänder nie wieder alleine zusammengefunden.Konnte zwar durch ne kräftige Schulter(Bouldern,Klettern)einiges ausgleichen.Unters Messer musste ich aber trotzdem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (18. Juli 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Sind bei dir alle Bänder gerissen.!?Sei erst ma froh wenn’s ohne OP geht.Darf selbst wieder frühestens im Okt aufs Rad....Rennsaison gelaufen....
> Wurde allerdings au erst n paar Wochen nach meinem Sturz operiert,da erst falsche Diagnose.
> Erst im MRT kam raus das alle 3Bänder gerissen waren...


Keine Ahnung, es gibt nur das Röntgenbild und der Prof. hat dran rumgedrückt


----------



## paburk (18. Juli 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> alternativ fahr ich ein EVS SB 04 Shoulder Brace +SAS  Tech Pad


Hast Du da noch zusätzlich ein SAS Tech Pad montiert?


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Hast Du da noch zusätzlich ein SAS Tech Pad montiert?


jup hab einfach Sas Tech angeschrieben und gefragt  ob ich eins bekomm so zum testen
waren da echt hilfsbereit
bei mir ist halt das problem das ich keine Muskulatur dort hab  durch die Lähmung (delta,trapez,rotation alles fast komplett out of Order)

Muskeln sind eigentlich ein guter Stoßdämpfer

@Bindsteinracer   schon klar  das mit der Tossy   durch die Stauchung gerissen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Juli 2018)

Da hab ich dich falsch verstanden wegen dem Wort gestaucht...

@paburk 
Dann würde ich dringend auf ein MRT bestehen.Nur so ist sicher was zu tun ist.Auf dem Röntgenbild sieht mer keine Bänder.Nachher machst dir ggf auf der Arbeit oder beim Sport noch mehr kaputt und hast mit Folgeschäden zu kämpfen....
Bzw noch länger ein unnötiges Aus....


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Mit etwa 15km/h auf die Schulter gefallen. Sie empfehlen klar die konservative Methode. Es wäre mir viel lieber die würden das einfach wieder anschrauben. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Dummerweise wird empfohlen, dass wenn OP dann sofort. Und am Morgen steht das Teil weiter raus - bin da nicht so sicher ob das wirklich niedriggradig ist oder nicht einfach durch die Muskeln runtergedrückt wird.


So einfach ist das mit dem "einfach wieder dran schrauben" nicht.
Da kannst du erst mal gar nichts machen. Und die ganze Scheiße zieht sich...
Wenn es irgendwie geht, mach es konservativ.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> ....oder nicht einfach durch die Muskeln runtergedrückt wird.
> .


Da sitzen keine Muskeln die das runterziehen  
Auf jeden Fall MRT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (18. Juli 2018)

So! Fixiert!


----------



## shift (20. Juli 2018)




----------



## Ahija (21. Juli 2018)

Mich hats am 30.06. im Bikepark Bad Ems erwischt. Drop zum Einstieg vom Abschnitt nicht sauber gelandet, direkt danach kommt ein Table den ich noch schlucken konnte, aber da war schon nichts mehr mit Kontrolle über das Rad. Bin dann mit ca. 30km/h in den Anlieger eingeschlagen.
Natürlich erst drei Tage später überhaupt zum Arzt, der hat mich direkt zum Chirurgen überwiesen. Nach den Fotos hieß es dann Clavikularfraktur rechts im 1/3. "Das geht konservativ - eine OP muss da nicht sein.". Also erstmal mit Gillrichtsverband nach Hause, gutes Gefühl - das wird in 6-8 Wochen wieder.

Tagsdrauf kam dann der Anruf vom Oberarzt, er hätte die Röntgenaufnahmen gesehen und möchte mich gern für einen OP Termin zu sich berufen.
Weil mir das nicht geheuer war, habe ich mir die Bilder geben lassen und bin noch in ein zweites Krankenhaus. Auch dort hieß es erst, das könnte ohne gehen, sie würden die OP jedoch empfehlen.

Auf Freitag den 13.07. wurde mir die Hakenplatte eingesetzt. Heute habe ich meinen Geburtstag gefeiert, mit Gillrichsverband und mit mehreren Ibuprofen und Novamintabletten intus.
Stehen oder sitzen, ohne das die Schulter abgestützt wird, geht bei mir aktuell gar nicht. Selbst der Gillrichtsverband ändert daran nicht wirklich etwas.

In ca. 10-12 Wochen soll die Platte wieder raus. Bislang ist an keinerlei Sport zu denken. Haare kämmen ist vom Bewegungsablauf nicht einmal drin, geschweige denn das Gewicht des Armes ohne abstützen zu tragen.
Von Krankengymnastik weiß ich bisher auch noch nichts.

Zwischen der Diagnose und der Operation lagen ca. 2 Wochen. Zum Ende der zwei Wochen hin hatte ich bereits fast keine Schmerzen mehr im Alltag, war jedoch sehr eingeschränkt, da mir ein fingerbreites Stück des Schlüsselbeines am Ende (zum Schultereckgelenk hin) abgebrochen war.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich 2018 noch irgendwas wieder fahren kann.. und wenn es nur Hollandrad ist!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. Juli 2018)

@Ahija Happy Birthday
Das man heutzutage noch Hakenplatten einsetzt wundert mich echt.
Hab Geduld wird schon immer am Ball bleiben.
Mit Radfahren lass dir Ma Zeit.


----------



## Ahija (21. Juli 2018)

Dankesehr.
Eine wirkliche Alternative hat man mir in zwei Krankenhäusern und von 4 Oberärzten gar nicht genannt. Es hätte noch eine andere Platte gegeben, die hätte auch drin bleiben können. Dafür war mein Bruch nicht kompatibel da es sich um einen äußerst lateralen Bruch weit außen handelte.
Ich hab nur Bahnhof verstanden und auf die deutschen Ärztehäuser vertraut.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. Juli 2018)

Gut Alternativen hätte es wohl schon gegeben,aber sei’s drum.Jetzt ist das Ding drinne....
Werd mich jetzt wohl oder übel ab Mo verstärkt aufs Laufen konzentrieren.
Da ich Akt no net Biken darf,bis Ende Sep.


----------



## paburk (22. Juli 2018)

@Bindsteinracer Jetz zieh doch den armen Ahija nicht noch runter. Die Hakenplatte sieht doch sinnvoll aus, das sieht am Schluss aus wie neu. Ich hätte gerne so eine, dann könnte ich mein Tape endlich abnehmen.


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Das man heutzutage noch Hakenplatten einsetzt wundert mich echt.



Das steht das Schlüsselwort für Hakenplatte: im 1/3 Drittel.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Juli 2018)

@paburk  runterziehen will ich keinen.Weiß jedoch mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung was Sache ist. Und da gibts mittlerweile einfach Sinnvollere Eingriffe.Und wenn er selber sagt das er nur Bahnhof versteht,hat er entweder nicht alles nachgefragt,bzw hinterfragt.Oder die Ärzte haben ihn nicht richtig/vollständig aufgeklärt.
Ist def nicht böße gemeint in keinster Weiße.
Ich habe mich damit in vielerlei Hinsicht auseinander setzen müssen,und hab öfters einiges nach/hinterfragt bis ich mir auch wirklich sicher war.
Das Problem der Hakenplatten sind einfach die 2 Eingriffe die notwendig sind,einmal zum Reinmachen und das 2 mal zum Rausmachen...
Tapen musste ich mich am Anfang auch war aber ehrlich gesagt grad fürn Ar...
Was ist denn bei dir jetzt eig Sache,bzw wie gehts bei dir weiter!?


----------



## Ahija (22. Juli 2018)

Womöglich wird es durch das Röntgenbild etwas deutlicher. Der Arzt meinte, dass ich das besonders gut hinbekommen habe. Einen Bruch so weit außen ohne Beschädigungen der Bänder oder des Schultereckgelenkes wäre schon etwas sehr seltenes. Weshalb die Hakenplatte eingesetzt wurde war die Tatsache, dass sich das abgebrochene Stück nach hinten verschoben hatte. Es gab keinen Schulterhochstand, weshalb die ersten Meinungen waren, dass es konservativ heilen kann. Jedoch waren sie sich nicht 100% sicher, und da ich erst 28 bin war ich nicht gewillt ein Risiko einzugehen. Auch hätte mich ein solcher Knubbel auf der Schulter persönlich gestört, mehr als die 5-6cm lange Narbe die ich wohl nun davon tragen werde.

Bezüglich meines nur Bahnhof verstanden.. war etwas unklug formuliert. Nach 4h in der Notfallambulanz, der OP Vorbereitung, beim Narkosearzt und dem Labor für die Voruntersuchungen war ich als Kassenpatient einfach geschlaucht und froh wieder heim zu dürfen. Da habe ich nach der Aussage, dass die Hakenplatte das beste Mittel ist meine restliche Aufmerksamkeit eher darauf gelegt diese OP Methode zu verstehen.

Bezüglich des zweiten Eingriffes für das entfernen der Platte: Man sagte mir, dass es eine im Vergleich zum Einsetzen kleine Operation ist. Es entstünde auch keine  zweite Narbe, man würde den ersten Schnitt wieder öffnen können.

Viel mehr hoffe ich, dass ich in 5 Wochen soweit schmerzfrei bin um meinen geplanten Griechenland Urlaub anzutreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2018)

Ist schon alles richtig so und passt


Rausmachen kannst du je nachdem wie empfindlich du bist auch ohne Vollnarkose.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Juli 2018)

Ok bin dann davon ausgegangen das au alle Bänder durch sind...
Urlaub wird schon klappen.


----------



## Ahija (22. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Rausmachen kannst du je nachdem wie empfindlich du bist auch ohne Vollnarkose.



Ich hatte im Vorfeld dummerweise ein Video geschaut wie solche Schrauben "verbaut" werden. Nein danke. Bitte voll wegbeamen vorher.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Juli 2018)

Link?


----------



## Ahija (22. Juli 2018)

www.google.de - ich klicke mich da nicht mehr durch..


----------



## paburk (24. Juli 2018)

So, jetzt ist es auch mittel- bis hochgradig. Wenn Gewicht dran hängt sieht es ein wenig anders aus. Empfohlen wird mir nach wie vor die konservative Methode - insbesondere in Hinblick auf das Risiko eines erneuten Sturzes bei unserem Sport. Alternativ, hätte ich einen Slot am nächsten Montag für eine Tight-Rope mit einer zusätzlichen Verstärkung durch einer Spendersehne (jesses!), dies sei jedoch eigentlich eine Schönheitsoperation. Die Hockeyspieler würde das so lassen und würden das nie im Leben operieren lassen. Wäre ich MX Fahrer würde er sich weigern das zu operieren. Würde ich mit so einer modifizierten Schulter einschlagen, hätten wir echte Probleme. Ob ich das am Montag oder in 6 Wochen machen lasse, spielt keine Rolle, wird die selbe Operationstechnik sein. Da ich nicht das ganze Pulver schon an Anfang verschiessen will und es mir eigentlich gut geht, werde ich vermutlich noch zuwarten mit einer OP, habe bis Do Zeit mich zu entscheiden. Ich muss den Lenker halten können, der ist selten über Kopf.



Eigentlich schöne Scheisse, aber mit 40ig bin ich bei Halbzeit, man will den Körper ja nicht neu abgeben.

Gibt es hier jemand der Tossy/Rockwood III konservativ behandelt bereut hat? Würde mich um Zuspruch freuen.

Ich sehe den Schwerpunkt nun im Muskelaufbau und in der Prävention mithilfe von entsprechenden Schulterschoner und diszipliniertem Umgang mit dem Sportgerät. Zugute kommt mir, das ich recht viele von diesen Muskeln habe, da ich als Kind den Spinat immer schön gegessen habe.

Möglicherweise bin ich gerade zu euphorisch, da ich 4 grosse Bier brauchte um objektiv zu werden, aber ich denke die Überlegungen machen durchaus Sinn.

Over and Out


----------



## Gino1970 (24. Juli 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es auch mittel- bis hochgradig. Wenn Gewicht dran hängt sieht es ein wenig anders aus. Empfohlen wird mir nach wie vor die konservative Methode - insbesondere in Hinblick auf das Risiko eines erneuten Sturzes bei unserem Sport. Alternativ, hätte ich einen Slot am nächsten Montag für eine Tight-Rope mit einer zusätzlichen Verstärkung durch einer Spendersehne (jesses!), dies sei jedoch eigentlich eine Schönheitsoperation. Die Hockeyspieler würde das so lassen und würden das nie im Leben operieren lassen. Wäre ich MX Fahrer würde er sich weigern das zu operieren. Würde ich mit so einer modifizierten Schulter einschlagen, hätten wir echte Probleme. Ob ich das am Montag oder in 6 Wochen machen lasse, spielt keine Rolle, wird die selbe Operationstechnik sein. Da ich nicht das ganze Pulver schon an Anfang verschiessen will und es mir eigentlich gut geht, werde ich vermutlich noch zuwarten mit einer OP, habe bis Do Zeit mich zu entscheiden. Ich muss den Lenker halten können, der ist selten über Kopf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 756039
> 
> ...



Servus, habe Rockwood 3 mein Röntgen Bild ist fast identisch mit deine,
bei mir mehr oder weniger ungewollt Konervativ Versucht, leider nicht besser geworden habe immer noch Beschwerden,
das heißt aber nicht das bei dir das auch so wird. Jede verlätzung ist individuell.
mit mein heutigen wissen
würde Rockwood 3 oparieren lassen. bei bei frischen Verletzungen bis drei Wochen  wachsen Bänder zusammen, wird meistens wieder alles wie früher.
 Chronische (alte Verlätzung)Op Nachhinein ist schon bissy aufwendiger(Gracialssehne von Knie Kehle) und Erfolg nichts vielversprechend  wie bei frischen Verätzungen.

Gute Besserung
GRUSs GINO


----------



## paburk (25. Juli 2018)

Hi Gino,

Wie lange ist es bei Dir her und welche Beschwerden hast du denn jetzt noch? 

Viele Grüsse,
Patrik


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Juli 2018)

Der arme schleppt es schon seit letztem Jahr mit sich rum ,falsche Diagnose wurde bei ihm gestellt...wie bei mir auch!
Patrick wenn Ich es richtig verstanden habe,würde bei dir noch kein MRT durchgeführt?
Dann lass doch eines machen machen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Wäre ich MX Fahrer würde er sich weigern das zu operieren. Würde ich mit so einer modifizierten Schulter einschlagen, hätten wir echte Probleme.



Versteh ich nicht ganz
Modifziert mit Tide Rope oder Hakenplatte??? 

Klar mit der Hakenplatte stell ich mir eine Sturz übel vor   allerdings ist die ja nur ca 3Monate drin 
da muss mann halt mal die Füsse still halten 
Bei mir waren es letztes Jahr 11wochen dann wurde das Teil entfernt(hängt jetzt am Schlüsselbund als Bieröffner)
Bänder sind alle wieder Ok


----------



## Seader (25. Juli 2018)

hab ja die hoffnung, dass ich aus meiner (kommt in zwei wochen 'raus, nach rockwood 5) 'nen mini bashguard für sohnemann basteln kann


----------



## Gino1970 (25. Juli 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Hi Gino,
> 
> Wie lange ist es bei Dir her und welche Beschwerden hast du denn jetzt noch?
> 
> ...



Gudde,
die schulter ist instabil und es knakst bei Rotationsbewegung,leichte druck spüre ich von Schlüsselbeinhochstand auf der Schulter.
auserdem ist bei mir supraspinatussehne leicht angerissen das schmerzt ab und an.
ich sage dir  wenn bei dir nach MRT raus kommt RW 3 las dich oparieren glaub mir bist auf sicherer seite,
die ersten 4Wochen ausergefächt dann wirst du lagsam lagsam fit. und es kommt auch wieder die stabilitet und Kraft was mir fehlt.


----------



## paburk (25. Juli 2018)

Gute Lektüre zum Thema:
https://www.researchgate.net/public...nstabilitat_im_Bereich_des_Schultereckgelenks


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2018)

Mir hatte damals der Physiotherapeut in der Klinik in Schladming gesagt, er würde nicht operieren lassen und das wäre auch über Physio zu regeln.
Die Chefärztin wollte schon operieren. Klar. 

Da ich ein fauler Kerl bin und nicht die Disziplin gehabt hätte, ausreichend an der Schulter zu arbeiten, hab ich mich für die OP entschieden.
Ich fand die Zeit danach Scheiße. Die 5 gebrochenen Rippen haben es natürlich auch nicht besser gemacht.
Aber es ist alles komplikationslos verheilt und ich steh auf meinen Tight-Rope-Krempel in der Schulter. 
Trotzdem hab ich oft gedacht, ob es nicht auch so gegangen wäre.


----------



## morph027 (25. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mich mittlerweile nach meiner 2. OP (die erste Tight Rope, die zweite ausgekugelt und ein Stück Gelenkpfanne abgebrochen) an meine täglichen Übungen mit dem Schlingentrainer gewöhnt. Ich bin zwar auch stinkend faul (Informatiker halt  ), aber ich mach das meist direkt, wenn ich mit dem Rad von Arbeit nach Hause fahr, da bin ich warm. Maximal 20 Minuten, das reicht. Seitdem geht es der geschunden Schulter gut und die ist bis jetzt auch sturzerprobt und stabil.

War damals in der Physio beeindruckt, auf welches Level der mich hochtrainiert hat nur mit den blöden 2 Schnüren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (25. Juli 2018)

Heute war der 12te Tag nach der Operation, also wieder im Krankenhaus vorstellig geworden und raus mit den Fäden. Narbe sieht aktuell tatsächlich erträglich aus - mal gespannt wie sich das nun die nächsten Wochen verhält.
In 4-5 Wochen soll ich nochmal vorbei schauen für erneute Röntgenbilder. Dann wird entschieden wann die Platte raus kommt. 

Den Gillrichtsverband soll ich nicht mehr tragen, meinen Alltag geschont normal vollziehen. Das soll heißen, sei nicht so dumm und trag Wasserkisten, du brauchst dich vor 2-3kg aber nicht verschonen.
Das ich diesen Frotteeverband nicht mehr um mich herumwickeln muss bei aktuellen Temperaturen ist ein Segen.

Schmerzmittel sind auch abgesetzt worden. Physio gibts keine, das würde so wieder funktionieren. Wie gesagt, es sind keine Bänder gerissen gewesen und den Verband habe ich max. 2 Wochen getragen.

Nun schauen wir erst mal beruhigt in die Zukunft. Mindestens einen Monat kann ich nun geplant das Krankenhaus vergessen. Das ist toll.


----------



## sevman (25. Juli 2018)

Mein Tossy 3 ist ebenfalls operiert worden. Mittels Kirschnerdrähten. Kompletter Müll da einfach nicht verwindungssteif genug um die schwere Schulter zu stabilisieren.
Nix zusammengewachsen, alle Bänder nach wie vor ab. Aussage Schulterklinik Essen: Kann passieren....
Ich habe zwar ab und an ein leichtes Ziehen in der Schulter, doch konnte ich meine komplette Kraft und Beweglichkeit wieder erlangen. 
Bankdrücken mit 90 Kilo geht auch wieder  

Macht euch keine Sorgen. Auch Konservativ wird es wieder.


----------



## paburk (26. Juli 2018)

So, hatte gerade ein intensives Gespräch mit meinem Arzt. Des Weiteren habe ich diverse papers studiert und bin so gut informiert wie man als Laie nur informiert sein kann. Das kommt alles wieder gut. Wenn alle Stricke reissen, gibt es eine OP mit Tight-Rope, Spendersehne zur zusätzlichen Verstärkung und Vernähung des AC-Gelenks. Diese Möglichkeit hat man jederzeit auch später noch im Köcher. Diese OP würde ich jetzt favorisieren, bei einem chronischen Verlauf, da es flexibel aber doch stabil ist.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Juli 2018)

Na dann bleib am Ball gute Besserung


----------



## Astaroth (26. Juli 2018)

Servus,
schön das mein Thread noch nicht Tod ist ;-)
Nun sind schon fast 13Jahre vergangenen seitdem ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe und mir geht es mit meinen zwei AC3 Gelenk gesprengten Schulter gut wie nie zu vor. Mit meinen 42Jahren habe ich in den Schultern über haupt keine Schmerzen und kann sie voll bewegen. Bin zurzeit wieder voll im "Saft" .
Wünsche allen AC3 geschädigten alles Gute und lasst den Kopf nicht hängen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Juli 2018)

Vater wir danken dir.....


----------



## paburk (27. Juli 2018)

https://www.visiblebody.com/de/anatomy-and-physiology-apps/muscle-anatomy


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Juli 2018)

Was willst uns mit dem Video jetzt sagen,steh grad irgendwie auf der Leitung ...!?


----------



## paburk (27. Juli 2018)

Na wenn Du Dich dafür interessierst, gibt es dazu eine tolle Software. Das ist alles


----------



## buzilla (2. August 2018)

*Hallo Gemeinde!*
Ich habe mir jetzt intensiv ein paar Tage dieses Forum durchgelesen und bin doch sehr überrascht wie unterschiedlich die Herangehensweise bei dieser Art der Verletzung doch ist!
Möchte euch kurz auch meine Geschichte mitteilen!
Mich hat es am 20.07.18 beim "biken" ebenfalls mit einer Schultereckgelenksprengung Tossy 3 erwischt!
Bei einer Abfahrt kurz nicht aufgepasst und über den Lenker auf die linke Schulter gestürzt! Gleich ins Krankenhaus und nach der Betrachtung des Chefarztes und der Röntenaufnahmen Diagnose: Kapsel und alle Bänder gerissen, sowie ein Überstand des Schlüsselbeins!
Mir wurde dann geraten dies mittels einer Hakenplatte operieren zu lassen und es wurde dann auch 3 Tage später am 23.07.18 in die Tat umgesetzt! Nach 3-tägigem Aufenthalt wurde ich dann am 25.07.18 wieder entlassen! Hakenplatte muss ich nun ca. 3 Monate drinen lassen um sie dann wahrscheinlich Ende Oktober wieder raus zu bekommen!
Bei vielen hab ich gelesen, daß Sie einen Gilchristverband tragen nach der OP, dies war bei mir nicht der Fall im Gegenteil!
Mein Arzt sagte mir daß dieser nur zur Schmerztherapie sei und es besser wäre wenn man den Arm leicht bewegt und nicht so lange mittels einer Bandage ruhig stellt! Natürlich alles sehr vorsichtig und mit viel Geduld!
Am 31.07.18 das erste mal dann kurz zur Nachuntersuchung im KKH und soweit alles in Ordnung!
Nächste Woche am 03.08.18 werden dann die Fäden gezogen und nochmals ein Röntgenbild gemacht!
Aktuell halten sich die Schmerzen in Grenzen aber schlafen ist ein KATASTROPHE!!! Da ich Seitenschläfer bin, ist am Rücken zu schlafen ein Qual! Hoffe das wird in nächster Zeit besser!
Zum Thema Krankengymnastik wurde mir gesagt daß dies erst nach entfernen der Hakenplatte in ca. 3 Monaten notwendig sei!
Davor reicht es wie gesagt, wenn ich für mich selbst leichte Übungen mache die natürlich den Arm nicht über 90 Grad anheben lassen und keine Schmerzen verursachen um den Heilungsprozess nicht negativ zu beeinflussen!
Tja, dies war kurz meine Geschichte und ich hoffe es wird wieder alles so funktionstüchtig wie vor dem Sturz, den wenn ich auch "schon" 45 bin, möchte ich meine Schulter doch noch ein paar Jahre uneingeschränkt nutzen können!
In diesem Sinne allen Leidensgenossen viel Geduld und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (2. August 2018)

Gute Genesung! Noch ein Tipp, wenn Du versehentlich in der Nacht den Arm über 90° bringst. Ich habe mir aus einer etwas dickeren Schnur eine Schlafsicherung gebastelt. Dazu habe ich zwei Schlaufen reingeknüpft. Eine Schlaufe am Oberschenkel und eine am Handgelenk. So kann ich zuverlässig verhindern, dass ich in der Nacht über 90° gehe und ich habe am morgen keine Schmerzen mehr. Beim Schlafen merke ich die Schnur nicht als Seitenschläfer.


----------



## hardtails (2. August 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Gute Genesung! Noch ein Tipp, wenn Du versehentlich in der Nacht den Arm über 90° bringst. Ich habe mir aus einer etwas dickeren Schnur eine Schlafsicherung gebastelt. Dazu habe ich zwei Schlaufen reingeknüpft. Eine Schlaufe am Oberschenkel und eine am Handgelenk. So kann ich zuverlässig verhindern, dass ich in der Nacht über 90° gehe und ich habe am morgen keine Schmerzen mehr. Beim Schlafen merke ich die Schnur nicht als Seitenschläfer.



Mit einer normalen Bewegung bekommst du den nicht weiter als die 90°. Da spürst du sofort widerstand. 


Ansonsten @buzilla  normale Hakenplattegeschichte bislang bei dir.


----------



## Seader (2. August 2018)

...aber vergiss die seitenposition erstmal für zwei drei monate  meine therapeuten haben mir verboten, auf der seite zu schlafen: denn auch mit abstützung und lagerung kann es einfach passieren, dass der arm mal herunterkippt oder sonstig irgwo irgwie landet, wo und wie er eben nicht landen sollte. "da wird aus dem seichten qualmen der kacke dann ein satter dampf." <= o-ton 

alles gute wünsche ich jedenfalls  am 22.8. habe ich einen kontrolltermin, bei dem der hakenplatte-ex termin dann auch gesetzt wird. think positive und schon dich, höre auf deinen verstand und mach langsam, das ist wohl das wichtigste. das braucht einfach zeit...


----------



## Ahija (2. August 2018)

Ich bin üblicherweise auch Seitenschläfer - aber jetzt knapp 3 Wochen nach der OP ist daran nicht zu denken. Da habe ich viel zu viel Zug auf dem Arm durch das Gewicht und dementsprechend Schmerzen.
Bezüglich Arm verhindern in der Bewegung: Ich habe den Gilrichsverband mit drei Schlaufen gehabt. Über Klett konnte ich die zwei nicht gebrauchten einfach entfernen und habe lediglich die Schlinge um den Oberarm getragen. Die Deluxevariante Seil an Oberschenkel sozusagen. 

Ansonsten: Gute Genesung!
Duschen, Haare waschen und kämmen, Gesicht waschen usw ist bei mir wieder schmerzfrei möglich. Langsamer und bedacht, aber ohne Schmerz.
Gestern hatte ich auch versucht mir an den Hinterkopf zu fassen. Das ging noch nicht ganz. Die Übung hatte mich der Arzt vor der Operation machen lassen um zu schauen, was noch geht und wo es zwickt.

Edit: Gerade nochmal gemacht. Geht.


----------



## Ahija (3. August 2018)

Ich antworte normal nicht auf meine eigenen Beiträge, aber: Tut es euch beim niesen in der Schulter auch so weh?
Üblicherweise kann ich den Reiz zu Niesen nicht unterdrücken, jetzt macht das mein Körper selbst durch den Schmerz, der mir beim Luftholen / Vorbereiten aufs Niesen durch die Schulter zieht. Wenn ich dann doch einmal Niesen kann, ist es mehr so ein kleines Niesen. Und die Schulter spannt. 
Kurz danach beruhigt sich wieder alles und ist wie vorher - aber da könnt ich echt gut und gerne drauf verzichten!


----------



## buzilla (3. August 2018)

...geht mir ähnlich! Da meine Verletzung ja noch relativ frisch ist schmerzt es beim niesen bzw. husten auch etwas!
Ist aber zum Glück erträglich im Gegensatz zu der besch....... Schlaferei!!


----------



## Seader (3. August 2018)

ja, klar, leider... das schlüsselbein sitzt ja mehr oder weniger direkt über der lunge; von dem druck, der sich während des niesens sowieso im gesamten körper aufbaut mal ganz zu schweigen  hast du schonmal gebrochene rippen gehabt? DAS ist ein spaß, wenn du niesen, husten oder so musst  nicht...


----------



## Ahija (3. August 2018)

Ne, ich hab mir tatsächlich 28 Jahre lang überhaupt nichts gebrochen und dann innerhalb von 4 Monaten einen dreifachen Jochbeinbruch zugezogen (bekommen) und eben jetzt die Schlüsselbeinfraktur..

Aber wenn ich damit nicht alleine bin, macht mir das schon mal weniger Sorgen!
Heute habe ich ohne nachzudenken den defekten Arm zum Autotür zuziehen genommen. Ging ohne Probleme so weit rauszugreifen. Das hat letztes Wochenende noch nicht geklappt!


----------



## Hitman01 (6. August 2018)

Verdacht auf Rockwood IV

Hallo zusammen, bei mir steht der Verdacht auf Rw IV im Raum. Sagt mal kann das auch konservativ behandelt werden ?
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (6. August 2018)

So wie ich das verstehe, ist sich die Fachwelt einig das man das machen lassen sollte:

_It is generally agreed that type I and
II injuries should undergo initial nonop-
erative treatment while types IV–VI re-
quire surgery [6].
_
Und_

Therefore, the ISAKOS shoulder com-
mittee [7] recently proposed a modifica-
tion to the classic Rockwood classifica-
tion in which type III injuries may be fur-
ther subdivided into types IIIA and IIIB;type IIIA injuries are horizontally stable
and may respond well to conservative
management, but type IIIB injuries are
unstable and should therefore be treated
surgically [7].
_


----------



## buzilla (7. August 2018)

Kurzes Update von mir:
Operation Tossy 3 am 23.Juli 2018 mit Hakenplatte!
Heute am 07.08. zur Nachuntersuchung bei der die Fäden gezogen und nochmals geröntgt wurde, war alles soweit in Ordnung!
Die Schrauben haben sich nicht gelockert und die Platte sitzt auch fest...Gott sei Dank!!
Nächster Röntgen und Nachuntersuchungstermin dann wieder in 4 Wochen!


----------



## paburk (11. August 2018)

Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Gefühl als ob eine Hand leicht auf der Schulter liegt, welches sofort verschwindet wenn man das Shirt hebt? Und ab und zu verspannte Muskeln hinten runter?


----------



## arno¹ (12. August 2018)

Ich habe Spätfolgeschäden von der rechts runterhängenden Schulter bei konservativer Behandlung über 10 Jahren alten Tossy III die möchtest du nicht haben.

Lasst euch operieren!


----------



## St220mondeo (12. August 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen
Ich habe Tossy 3 links und finde einfach das der linke Arm weiter runter hängt als der rechte. Der Unfall war am 13.7.18 operiert wurde ich am 25.7.  Es wurde die tight Rope methode angewendet. Der Verlauf ist bisher scheinbar normal.
Was mich stör ist daß optische hochstehen des Schlüsselbeins gegenüber des Armgelenkes.
Vorm Spiegel sieht es zwar aus als würden die Schultern li und re in etwa in gleichem Winkel sein. Es ist halt schon einiges an Muskeln abgebaut im Schulter/Oberarmbereich und ich hoffe das es dadurch optisch zu diesem "vermeintlichen" hochstand kommt.
Habt ihr das auch so gehabt oder bilde ich mir das ein?
Wachsen die gerissenen Bänder eigentlich nochmals zusammen?
Ich bin 54 und möcht gern wieder eine normal belastbare  Schulter haben.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Seader (13. August 2018)

der muskelabbau ist tatsächlich ein wenig erschreckend. v.a. wenn man feststellt, wie schnell das passiert! man kann sich ja anfangs nicht einmal mehr einseitig mit der funktionierenden seite belasten, da das gesamte schulterkonstrukt eine art wippe darstellt und die defekte seite immer mit belastet wird. also baut auch der andere arm und der gesamte körper muskeln ab. das kommt allerdings langsam während des heilungsverlaufes wieder zurück und wird, nachdem alles wieder belastet werden kann, auch per reha und eigenen übungen etc. wieder antrainiert. von daher: da kannst du dir momentan nur selber einen gefallen tun und darüber einfach noch nicht nachdenken. der zeitpunkt der beurteilung des kompletten heilungsverlaufs liegt einfach noch ca. ein jahr in der zukunft. ab dann sieht man tats. folgeschäden: und wenn es nur schäden kosmetischer art sind, die funktionell nicht beeinträchtigen, kann man eigtl. froh sein, dass es so gelaufen ist wie es eben lief. 
was ich damit sagen mag, so ganz ohne kaffee: mach dich bitte nicht so verrückt, zumindest jetzt noch nicht  lass dir zeit mit der beurteilung und gib deinem körper zeit, das ganze wieder "auszubügeln". eins nach dem anderen, der momentane stand ist nicht repräsentativ für's ergebnis 
so, kaffee, ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (13. August 2018)

Bei mir sinds heute auf den Tag genau 4 Wochen nach der OP. Ich habe im Alltag überhaupt keine Schmerzen mehr, kann alles wie gewohnt verrichten. Klar, ne Glühbirne auswechseln geht nicht, da ist nun mal die Platte in der Schulter die mich aufhält, aber ich kann mich normal anziehen, duschen, fertig machen, meiner Arbeit nachgehen. Ich fahre wieder Auto, aufs Bike traue ich mich noch nicht.

In 2 Wochen gehts in den Sommerurlaub. Da hatte ich anfänglich echt Bedenken ob das funktioniert. Nach der OP hatte ich starke Schmerzen auch beim nichts tun. Ich hab die Schulter nicht enlastet bekommen und sie hing optisch wirklich 2-3 Centimeter tiefer als die linke Seite.
Dies hat sich in den letzten 4 Wochen von alleine eingependelt. Ich habe keine Reha oder Physio erhalten, habe keinen Sport gemacht. Den Arm in meinem Ermessen und nach Absprache mit dem Arzt so normal wie möglich verwendet. Meine Schultern stehen wieder so wie vor dem Unfall, Muskeln hatte ich vorher auch keine. Darauf kann ich das abhandensein nicht schieben. 

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern also an: OP war super - 2 Wochen danach ists nicht so angenehm, aber auszuhalten. Danach macht man jeden Tag merkbare Schritte zurück zur Normalität.
Nächste OP zur Entnahme der Platte wird wohl in 5-6 Wochen sein. Der Doc meinte vor dem Einsetzen, dass es ca. 8-10 Wochen drinnen bleiben sollte.


----------



## Seader (14. August 2018)

St220mondeo schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe Tossy 3 links und ...



hast du da eigtl. eine weitere klassifizierung nach rockwood (detaillierter unterteilt)?


----------



## Gino1970 (14. August 2018)

Servus Leidensgenossen,
frage an die Gemeinde, wo würdest du dich oparieren lassen wenn du die Wahl  hättest Privat Klinik oder Krankenhaus/ Uni.
wo ist ma besser aufgehoben.
Was denkst du wo die Spaliszen sitzen.
LG GINO.


----------



## tomatch (15. August 2018)

Gino, du kannst überall Glück und Pech haben. 
Wo wohnst du den ev. hat ja jemand aus deiner Gegend Erfahrung.


----------



## St220mondeo (15. August 2018)

Seader schrieb:


> hast du da eigtl. eine weitere klassifizierung nach rockwood (detaillierter unterteilt)?


----------



## St220mondeo (15. August 2018)

Hallo
Nein ich weiss leider nicht was das in Rockwood heisst. Es ist bei der Op die vor 5 jahren bei einem Schlüsselbeinbruch eingesetzte Platte entfernt worden. Damals gingen auch das Schulterblatt sowie 5 rippen kaputt. Abgerissen sind dann diesmal die Bänder wodurch jetzt das Schlüsselbein krass hoch stand. Schultergelenk hat nix abbekommen.
Reparatur mittels twin tail rope
Auf den Tag heute vor drei wochen OP.
Schmerzen sind fast kein Thema. Bewegung geht auch immer besser. 
Muskeln sind ziemlich weg. 
Ich find einfach das der Arm optisch tiefer hängt und es dadurch so aussieht als würd das Schlüsselbein immer noch zu hoch stehen.
Ich hoffe es liegt nur am fehlenden Muskelmaterial im Schulterbereich.
Das einzig was sich komisch anfühlt ist eine art Druck auf der Schulter
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. August 2018)

Den Druck als unangenehm ,schmerzhaft ist etwas was noch ne Weile besten bleibt....
Waren gestern in München konnte auf der Narbe kaum nen leichten Rucksack tragen.
Lediglich ne Wasserflasche/Pulli bissle Kleinkram drinne....


----------



## netzhetz (16. August 2018)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> Servus Leidensgenossen,
> frage an die Gemeinde, wo würdest du dich oparieren lassen wenn du die Wahl  hättest Privat Klinik oder Krankenhaus/ Uni.
> wo ist ma besser aufgehoben.
> Was denkst du wo die Spaliszen sitzen.
> LG GINO.



Also ich würde mir jemanden suchen, der das öfters macht. Ich habe selber Mitte Juni einen Tossy3/Rockwood4 erlitten und mich in einer Privatklinik operieren lassen, die unter anderem auch einen Eishockeybundesligisten betreuen. Meine OP war nach Beratung eine Hackenplatte. Hintergrund sind meine sportlichen Aktivitäten und der Wunsch schnell wieder mobil zu sein. OP hatte ich eine Woche später, also gegen Ende Juni. Trotz weiterer kleinen Frakturen im Handgelenk habe ich dann nach ca. 6 Wochen in Dusiburg am 24h teilgenommen.
Aussage zur Stabilität der Schulter war: „Die Eishockeyspieler schicken wir nach 2 Wochen aufs Eis - die verdienen aber auch ihr Geld damit“. Ich hatte die ersten drei Wochen massiv Schmerzen. Der Großteil geht aber auf Fehl- und Schonhaltungen und damit auf Muskelschmerzen zurück.
Wie oben gesagt braucht es einen erfahrenen Arzt und der Fallspezifischen Diagnose. In der weiteren Betreuung muss dann entschieden werden, was geht und was nicht. Beim lesen der Postings hier, denke ich, dass nicht jeder so gut beraten/behandelt wurde wie ich. Letztlich muss aber wahrscheinlich jeder Fall individuell betrachtet werden.


----------



## Ahija (16. August 2018)

Nach zwei Wochen wieder Eishockey spielen. Da bin ich jetzt 4 Wochen nach OP noch meilenweit entfernt von!
Habe gerade 2,5h lang an meinem neuen Rad herumgebastelt und merke die Schulter nun doch etwas verspannt. Reifen aufpumpen war nicht die beste Idee, alles andere ging gut von der Hand.


----------



## St220mondeo (20. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen 
Hier mal mein Befund vom Mri.
AC Gelenk Luxation Rockwood 3/4 sagte der Arzt
Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (22. August 2018)

Update von mir, hatte gestern einen Kontrolltermin nach 6 Wochen. Der Spezialist, sein Assistent und ich hatten uns ja auf die konservative Methode geeinigt mit späterer Option auf Tight-Rope und Spendersehne. Ich hatte und habe keine Klaviertaste und man sieht den Hochstand optisch kaum, obschon auf dem Röntgenbild mit Gewicht das Teil eine Schaftbreite hochsteht. Würde das krass raus stehen hätte ich es sicher der Optik wegen machen lassen. So kann ich aber damit leben.

Der Arzt hat gestern drann rumgedrückt und meinte erstaunt wie stabil das sei. Optimaler Verlauf. Seien sie froh bei der schwere der Verletzung. Den Arm kann ich komplett bewegen ohne Schmerzen. Leichtes ziehen und dieses Fremdgefühl das verschwindet beim heben des Shirts habe ich noch. Das sei sehr typisch und verschwindet wieder. Mein Hauptproblem zur Zeit sind die fehlenden Muskeln. Nach 30 min laufen fängt es an zu krampfen. Die Frau von der Physio hat nur gelacht und gemeint ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich die letzten Termine schwänzen da ich vergessen haben werde, dass da was war.

Komischerweise hatte ich nie richtig schmerzen. Ich vermute stark dass ich mir letztes Jahr Tossy 2 geholt habe und das AC-Gelenk schon ab war.


----------



## fone (22. August 2018)

Hä? Da ist doch nichts?


----------



## paburk (22. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Hä? Da ist doch nichts?


Danke


----------



## Gino1970 (22. August 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Update von mir, hatte gestern einen Kontrolltermin nach 6 Wochen. Der Spezialist, sein Assistent und ich hatten uns ja auf die konservative Methode geeinigt mit späterer Option auf Tight-Rope und Spendersehne. Ich hatte und habe keine Klaviertaste und man sieht den Hochstand optisch kaum, obschon auf dem Röntgenbild mit Gewicht das Teil eine Schaftbreite hochsteht. Würde das krass raus stehen hätte ich es sicher der Optik wegen machen lassen. So kann ich aber damit leben.
> 
> Der Arzt hat gestern drann rumgedrückt und meinte erstaunt wie stabil das sei. Optimaler Verlauf. Seien sie froh bei der schwere der Verletzung. Den Arm kann ich komplett bewegen ohne Schmerzen. Leichtes ziehen und dieses Fremdgefühl das verschwindet beim heben des Shirts habe ich noch. Das sei sehr typisch und verschwindet wieder. Mein Hauptproblem zur Zeit sind die fehlenden Muskeln. Nach 30 min laufen fängt es an zu krampfen. Die Frau von der Physio hat nur gelacht und gemeint ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich die letzten Termine schwänzen da ich vergessen haben werde, dass da was war.
> 
> ...


In dein Fall sieht man wie individuell Verletzungen sind, bei mir sind auch alle drei Bänder ab und auch hochstand schachtbreite wie bei deinen Bildern,
mit Unterschied das ich Beschwerden im Ac Gelenk immer noch knapp ein Jahr nach Unfall habe.


----------



## Ahija (23. August 2018)

Mein reiner Knochenbruch sieht so aus wie bei dir auf den ersten Aufnahmen. Keinerlei Hochstand, jedoch hat der Arzt direkt abgewunken als es dann an Aufnahmen unter Belastung gehen sollte.
Ich hab da nun die Platte drin. Dementsprechend bin ich auch gespannt, was nächste Woche am Flughafen so alles piepst.

"Ich bin Iron-Man."


----------



## paburk (23. August 2018)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> In dein Fall sieht man wie individuell Verletzungen sind, bei mir sind auch alle drei Bänder ab und auch hochstand schachtbreite wie bei deinen Bildern,
> mit Unterschied das ich Beschwerden im Ac Gelenk immer noch knapp ein Jahr nach Unfall habe.


Das tut mir leid 
Ist es denn "nur" am AC-Gelenk? Bist Du denn jetzt in Behandlung? Hast Du schon von der Modified Weaver-Dunn Methode gehört? Das scheint in den englischsprachigen Foren ziemlich "beliebt" zu sein.

Edit: Sorry, vergiss es wieder: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4897417/

Edit Edit: Man müsste also jetzt wirklich annehmen, dass es für so eine häufige Verletzung langsam eine perfekte Behandlung gibt  sind wir denn im Mittelalter?


----------



## Ahija (23. August 2018)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, das da immer noch die Pharmaindustrie dahinter steckt. Mit Heilung verdienen die kein Geld. Häppchenweise Linderung, mit vielen verschiedenen Modellen, das ist perfekt in deren Büchern!


----------



## St220mondeo (30. August 2018)

Hallo
Jetzt ist es amtlich.
Meine OP war nicht erfolgreich das twin tail schnickschnack hielt nicht.
Muskelaufbau, Hakenplatte oder Sehnentransplantierung sind die Alternativen. 
Was meint Ihr??
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## buzilla (30. August 2018)

Servus!
Oh man, daß ist natürlich Sch.....!!
Also bei mir werden's am kommenden Montag 6 Wochen, daß mir eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt worden ist!
Bis jetzt muss ich sagen bin ich mit dieser Art der Behandlung eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden!
Bis auf die Tatsache daß schlafen immer noch eine mühsame Angelegenheit ist, habe ich es - Stand HEUTE - noch nicht bereut!
Viel Glück bei der Entscheidungsfindung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gino1970 (31. August 2018)

St220mondeo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt ist es amtlich.
> Meine OP war nicht erfolgreich das twin tail schnickschnack hielt nicht.
> Muskelaufbau, Hakenplatte oder Sehnentransplantierung sind die Alternativen.
> ...


Wenn du aktuell keine Beschwerden hast würde ich dir raten mit Muskel auf dass ganze in Schach zu halten.
Zum Thema op gibt es viele Möglichkeiten Spitzenreiter mit guten Ergebnissen ist im mom tighte Rope mit grasialssehne Verpflanzung Entnahme  Knie Kehle.in dem Fall ist die Reha sehr intensiv u d sehr lang, Garantie gibts hier auch kein.
LG Gino


----------



## Seader (31. August 2018)

puh, das klingt ja nicht aufbauend  mein beileid! da würde ich pers. wohl zur hakenplatte tendieren, denn a) das selbe, welches schon mal schief lief, würde für mich nicht in frage kommen, b) würde ich mir keine ultra-op antun wollen, bei der andere körperteile kastriert werden, damit das versaute wieder funktioniert und c) hab ich pers. jetzt mit der hakenplatte gute erfahrungen gemacht (wie gesagt, pers. erfahrung). 
meine kam am mo. 'raus... es hat sich ein infekt gebildet gehabt, äußerte sich in form einer fistel, die blase war ca. 17x15mm groß. jetzt heißt's novalgin, ibuprofen, tilidin und antibiotikum täglich, juhuuh... die letzten vier tage vor der op waren *gar* nicht schön, da waren bis zu 400mg tilis nötig: davon muss man auch erstmal wieder 'runterkommen! langsam nervt's mich  allerdings läuft's mittlerweile bedeutend besser, bin nur ziemlich gaga von den ganzen mittelchen  ergotherapie läuft schon seit 1,5monaten, dazu wird ab dem 20.9. noch physio kommen und anschl. entschieden werden, ob noch eine reha nötig sein wird. ich bin gespannt... mein chef rechnet erst nächstes jahr wieder mit mir (zweiradmech, saisonale arbeitslosigkeit ist da aber ganz entgegenkommend, so hab ich den ganzen winter über zeit, das alles wieder aufzubauen).
heidewitzka... mal sehen  drücke jedem hier den daumen, dass das alles wieder ganz normal wird, ohne zwischenfälle!  zeit ist jedenfalls ein wichtiger faktor, und das hören auf den bauch' ebenfalls: achtet auf kleine signale und übernehmt euch nicht, respektive gebt der schulter einfach die zeit die sie braucht. alles andere kann nach hinten losgehen.

guten morgen!


----------



## paburk (31. August 2018)

St220mondeo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt ist es amtlich.
> Meine OP war nicht erfolgreich das twin tail schnickschnack hielt nicht.
> Muskelaufbau, Hakenplatte oder Sehnentransplantierung sind die Alternativen.
> ...


Ich würde damit zu ihm gehen:
https://www.schulthess-klinik.ch/de...ie/team-kontakte/prof-dr-med-markus-scheibel/


----------



## St220mondeo (31. August 2018)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> Wenn du aktuell keine Beschwerden hast würde ich dir raten mit Muskel auf dass ganze in Schach zu halten.
> Zum Thema op gibt es viele Möglichkeiten Spitzenreiter mit guten Ergebnissen ist im mom tighte Rope mit grasialssehne Verpflanzung Entnahme  Knie Kehle.in dem Fall ist die Reha sehr intensiv u d sehr lang, Garantie gibts hier auch kein.
> LG Gino


----------



## St220mondeo (31. August 2018)

Hallo 
Aktuell ist es so das ich einfach durch den hängenden Arm die ganze Muskulatur im Rücken und Genick verspannt habe.
Heute geh ich wieder zur Physio wo jetzt nachdem fest steht das das rope versagt hat voll mit dem Muskelaufbau beginnen werde.
Zusätzlich werd ich am nächsten Mittwoch noch einen anderen Spezialisten aufsuchen, da der wo mir das rope eingebaut hat sagt es wäre aus Stabilitätstechnischen gründen nicht möglich die Hakenplatte zu verbauen. Ich habe im zuge der ersten Reparatur eine bereits vor 5 jahren montierte platte entfernt bekommen. Daher ist mein Schlüsselbein durch die vielen Schraubenlöcher geschächt.
Mann nervt das alles
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## fone (31. August 2018)

Rope gerissen? Was hast du angestellt?
Ich hatte nach der OP 6 Wochen den Arm in der Schlinge.

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St220mondeo (31. August 2018)

Hallo
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie.
Ich hab weder gearbeitet noch bin ich gefallen. Den Gilchrist hatte ich auch immer an. Ausser beim Duschen natürlich.


----------



## St220mondeo (31. August 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Ich würde damit zu ihm gehen:
> https://www.schulthess-klinik.ch/de...ie/team-kontakte/prof-dr-med-markus-scheibel/


----------



## St220mondeo (31. August 2018)

Hallo
Danke für den Link, aber ich lebe im Ausland.
Gruss


----------



## Beppe (31. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich update und kürze mal zusammen...


Sturz Anfang August mit Diagnose 3 Rippen und Schlüsselbein durch
Schlüsselbein OP 1 Woche später mit Titanplatte fixiert
weitere Woche später Eigendiagnose Tossy unbekannten Grades (wurde vor der OP leider nicht erkannt und die Kombi aus Bruch und ACG ist wohl recht selten; sprich entweder oder)
dann folgt Ärztemarathon und weitläufiges Schulterzucken ob des Schweregrades

Stand heute, zeitnahe OP mittels Tightrope, Dogbone oder Kniesehne geht nicht weil die Titanplatte im Weg wäre und es für die selbstständige Genesung der Bänder eh zu spät wäre. MRT folgt.

Ich nehme in Absprache mit verschiedenen Ärzten erstmal Druck aus dem Kessel, warte mindestens ein halbes bis ganzes Jahr ab und entscheide, ob ich die Entfernung der Platte und Nachrüstung mittels o.g. Fixes unter einen Hut (OP Termin) bringe.

Hab mir mehrere Fachmeinungen eingeholt und mich bestmöglich eingelesen und will positiv dem Wiederaufbau verlohrener Muskelmasse (über 4kg bei ca 22er BMI) entgegenfiebern.

Werde weiter updaten, klasse Thread im übrigen!


----------



## paburk (31. August 2018)

Disclaimer: Ich bin kein Arzt und habe keine Ahnung - aber zum googeln:

Laut meinen Informationen hast Du jetzt keinen Stress mehr. D.h. Bänder werden maximal 14 Tage nach Unfall noch genäht (wobei das jemand in München auch noch nach 3 Wochen machen würde). Die OP-Technik unterscheidet sich nach 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Mir wurde gesagt es sei Wurst ob jetzt oder in 2 Jahren. Die Situation wäre nur leicht besser wenn jetzt. 

Hoher Grad müsste man wohl aber machen. Aber schau mal die Scores an, die meisten sind am Schluss bei Exzellent, wenn Du Pech hast bei Gut (bedeutet ab und zu ein Zwicken bei hoher sportlicher Belastung). Das kommt schon wieder. Beste OP zur Zeit scheint Tight-Rope mit Sehne zu sein, wobei es noch kein Gold-Standard gibt.

Bezüglich dem Umgang mit der Schulter wurde mir geraten: Nicht über 90°, nur im Gesichtsfeld, null Gewicht (nichts tragen), kein Verband, Arm pendeln lassen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. September 2018)

@Beppe
bin auch weit weg davon Doc zu sein, AC3/RW5 letztes Jahr (Schlüsselbein stand gen Himmel  inkl. Schulterdach (nicht Schlüsselbein, das war bombenfest) gebrochen. Tight rope OP 3 Tage später (Platte ging bei mir wegen Bruch nicht), OP wurde mir auch gesagt direkt oder timing weitestgehen egal.
Muskelabbau/aufbau: War halbwegs durchtrainiert zum Zeitpunkt des Unfalls, durfte 3 Wochen den Arm bis 30 Grad, 3 bis 60 und dann 3 bis 90 Grad bewegen; keinerlei Verband oder Gilchrist. Pingelig ausgeführte Bizepscurls/Trizepszug ab Woche 2 (da Arm und Schulter, wenn sauber gemacht, quasi 0 Grad), Rad auf der Rolle ab Tag 5 (aber mit Fäden, Puls um die 100 bis Fäden raus, dann normal, Arm schlabberte neben dem Körper).
Alles in Absprache mit Operateur, Physio und... eigenem Körpergefühl. Weniger ist vermutlich mehr.
ca 1 Jahr später merke ich den Hundeknochen, aber nur die Existenz. Ab und zu knackt es, wo es früher vermutlich nicht geknackt hat (oder das Alter...). Kraft, Biken usw alles im grasgrünen Bereich.
Also Beppe, kein Stress! Und such dir nen Doc/Physio, dem du vertraust, sonst wird das nix. Orthopäden sind oft wie Friseure und Handwerker, da wird wenig gute Haare an Kollegen gelassen


----------



## Psyskater (7. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Auch ich bin ein schulterkandidat mit rockwood 4 ac eckgelenk Sprengung.
Mein Unfall war am 1.juni, op war am 5juni, alles relativ schnell gegangen. Habe auch diese Hakenplatte bekommen. Ich sag mal so die ersten 3-4 Wochen waren der blanke Horror von den Schmerzen her, vom schlafen ganz zu schweigen. Muss dazu sagen ich schlafe sehr unruhig und drehe mich 100 mal um, einmal falsch umgedreht ist vergleichbar mit einem schlag ins Gesicht wenn man schläft... Auch ich darf keine Bewegungen über 90grad machen. Bin sportlich sehr aktiv und wollte bisschen muskelabbau machen, hatte danach aber ziemliche Schmerzen, bin dann mal zum Arzt gegangen und habe nachgefragt ob ich überhaupt was machen soll/darf. Er meinte nein, wirkte aber so als ob er nicht viel Ahnung davon hatte. Habe mir dann noch eine 2.Meinung eingeholt bei einem Sport Mediziner, ihm habe ich gesagt das ich schon leichte Übungen mache(4wochen nach der op) er hat die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen geschlagen und gemeint, dass das keine gute Idee sei, er hat schon mehrfach gesehen das die schrauben aus dem Knochen reisen, die platte bricht, das schulterdach Schaden davon trägt. Ich sollte auf gar keinen Fall solange die platte drin ist eine Belastung auf die Schulter bekommen. Nur dehnen! Bin dennoch zur physio gegangen, die haben mir ein paar Übungen gezeigt und die schulter wieder mobil gemacht, massiert und bewegt.Soweit ist eigentlich alles gut, bin nur dermaßen verspannt. Bewegung ist schmerzfrei möglich. Am Dienstag habe ich op Vorbereitung zum Entfernen der Platte ( freu ich mich schon drauf wenn ich mich wieder bewegen darf wie ich möchte) 
Ich habe den Sport Mediziner gefragt wie es sein kann das manche Patienten mit einer Schulterverletzung Sport machen dürfen und ich nicht, darauf meinte er nur es gibt ca 28 verschiedene Verletzungen in der schulter und je nach dem was man hat, wie alt man ist, wie es mit der körperlichen Fitness aussieht, fällt das Urteil aus. 
Ich bin 29, körperlich fit und durfte absulut keine Belastung auf die Schulter bekommen. Nun ja ich melde mich wieder wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Ahija (7. September 2018)

Psyskater schrieb:


> Ich bin 29, körperlich fit und durfte absulut keine Belastung auf die Schulter bekommen. Nun ja ich melde mich wieder wenn ich mehr weiß.



Bin 28, ebenfalls Hakenplatte, auch keinerlei Belastung zugelassen. Ich merke jetzt knapp 8 Wochen nach der OP meine Schulter, wenn ich eine 2l Flasche zum Mund führe.
Also lieber auf den Doc hören, die wissen schon was sie machen. 
Mir hat man das mit den Schrauben im Knochen so erklärt: Wenn dir an der Tischkante ein kleiner Teil der Kante abbricht, dann kannst du das mitunter nicht mehr mit einem Nagel zusammenflicken, weil dir das abgebrochene Teilchen einfach durchbrechen würde. Genauso ist das mit der Schraube, die dir in das Bruchstück geschraubt wird und ebenfalls so, mit den Schrauben im anderen Teil des Schulterknochens. Da ist einfach nicht viel Material vorhanden um die Schrauben zu setzen.
Laut meinem Doc soll ich übrigens gar nichts heben - also auch nicht auf der linken, meiner gesunden, Seite. Die Schulter wäre wie eine Art Wippe. Belastest du links, spannst du automatisch rechts an, damit die nicht nachkippt. Und damit hast du wieder die nicht gewollte Belastung.

Für mich gehts am Mittwoch zum Röntgen und Kontrolltermin. Hoffentlich kriege ich dann meinen Termin für die Entnahmeop. Bin am 13.07. operiert worden.


----------



## buzilla (7. September 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Auch von mir nochmals ein kleines Update zu meiner Tossy 3!
Operation am 23.07.18 nach Abstieg vom Rad übern Lenker mit einer Hakenplatte!
Anfang dieser Woche nun nochmals Nachuntersuchung mit Röntgen und gleich Termin am 10.10.18 festgelegt zur Entnahme der Hakenplatte! 2 Wochen früher als geplant aber dadurch das mein Arzt in Urlaub ist Ende Oktober ziehen wir es vor!
Bis jetzt - ca. 7 Wochen nach der OP ist soweit alles in Ordung! Bewegungen laut Arzt im Rahmen der eigenen Einschätzung aber ebenfalls nicht über 90 Grad! Schmerzen soweit keine, allerdings immer ein Gefühl wie ein mordsmäßiger Muskelkater in der Schulter und im Oberarm!
Auch das Schlafen gestaltet sich immer noch schwierig obwohl es momentan schon etwas besser geworden ist! 
Ein einigermaßen vernünftiger Schlaf war die ersten 4 Wochen nach der OP nur mit Schlaftabletten möglich, die habe ich aber seit ca. 1 1/2 Wochen abgesetzt! 
Von Hebebewegungen oder ähnlichem wurde mir ebenfalls abgeraten! 
Bewegungen mit der operierten Schulter wie gesagt immer nur im vernünftigen, schmerzfreien Rahmen! 
Laut Aussage meines Arztes beginnt die Krankengymnastik bzw. Reha dann umgehend nach dem entfernen der Hakenplatte!
Ich bin auch froh wenn das Teil wieder rauskommt, da es sich doch des öfteren recht unangenehm bemerkbar macht!
In diesem Sinne allen "Leidensgenossen" gute Besserung und die nötige Geduld!


----------



## Ahija (8. September 2018)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde der Geheilten: Wie lange habt ihr nach der Entnahme-OP der Hakenplatte pausiert mit Sport und was war die Aussage vom Doc?
Abwarten bis die Fäden gezogen sind und dann nochmal ne Woche bis die Löcher der Fäden zu sind und dann los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buzilla (12. September 2018)

...hätte mich auch interessiert!! Schade daß sich dazu keiner äußert!


----------



## Psyskater (12. September 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde der Geheilten: Wie lange habt ihr nach der Entnahme-OP der Hakenplatte pausiert mit Sport und was war die Aussage vom Doc?
> Abwarten bis die Fäden gezogen sind und dann nochmal ne Woche bis die Löcher der Fäden zu sind und dann los?



War gestern zur op Besprechung im Krankenhaus, der Arzt meinte zu mir, dein Körper sagt dir schon was du machen kannst und was nicht. Morgen hab ich metall entfernung. Berichte dann direkt nach der Operation


----------



## Ahija (12. September 2018)

War heute auch zur Voruntersuchung im Krankenhaus. Die Metallentfernung scheint ein kleiner Eingriff zu sein, wird ambulant durchgeführt.

In meinem Fall morgens hin, gegen 09 Uhr Lichter aus und schnibbeln und schrauben, und Spätnachmittag / Abend wieder Entlassung. Am Folgetag darf ich selbst mit dem Auto anreisen zur Kontrolle.

Nachdem die Fäden raus wären, keinerlei Einschränkung in der Bewegung zu erwarten. Rennradfahren eine Woche nach der OP kein Thema. Er könnte nur keine Vollkontaktsportarten empfehlen.


----------



## Psyskater (13. September 2018)

Soo, frisch operiert worden, bin um 7uhr rein, op war denke ich um 9.. Wachgeworden bin ich um 11. Fühle mich soweit fit. Schmerzen sind zum aushalten, bin aber noch voll bis oben denke ich mal . Schrauben und platte alles weg. Hatte mit dem metall immer so ein klacken in der schulter, das ist jetzt nach der op weg. Melde mich wieder


----------



## Psyskater (13. September 2018)

Sodala, wieder etwas neues.
Der Arzt hat mir empfohlen nochmal mindestens 4 Wochen zu warten, für die wundheilung.
Nach 2 Wochen werden die Fäden abgeschnitten. Von den Schmerzen her geht es, ist aber noch alles ziemlich geschwollen und verspannt. Bin jetzt endlich zuhause. 
Weitere Informationen folgen


----------



## Ahija (13. September 2018)

Gute Genesung und halt uns auf dem Laufenden!

Hattest du auch Schäden an den Muskeln / Sehnen / Bändern um die Schulter herum?
Gerade was Schwellung angeht konnte ich, selbst eine Stunde nach dem Sturz, kaum eine erkennen. Das wundert mich nun ein wenig


----------



## Psyskater (14. September 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gute Genesung und halt uns auf dem Laufenden!
> 
> Hattest du auch Schäden an den Muskeln / Sehnen / Bändern um die Schulter herum?
> Gerade was Schwellung angeht konnte ich, selbst eine Stunde nach dem Sturz, kaum eine erkennen. Das wundert mich nun ein wenig



Nach dem Sturz war nichts geschwollen, die "Schwellung" ist erst nach dem einsetzen der hakenplatte gekommen, ist aber mit kühlen und wärmen im wechsel immer weniger geworden. Des war auch noch so ne sache, ich sollte kühlen für die Schwellung und wärmen für die Muskeln, zu viel Kälte war nicht gut, zu warm war auch nichts.
Jetzt nachdem die platte draußen ist mach ich es genauso, warm kalt, je nachdem was mir gerade besser tut. 
Erste Nacht zu Hause geschlafen.
Die ersten paar Bewegungen zwicken ein bisschen, aber mit der Bewegung werden die Schmerzen auch weniger, mit platte waren die ersten 4 Wochen der Horror zu schlafen, jetzt geht es echt gut. Weitere Infos folgen wieder

Hier noch ein Bild der Platte


----------



## buzilla (14. September 2018)

Na dann auch von meiner Seite guten Genesungsverlauf!
Wie schaut's jetzt nach der Entnahme der Platte mit deiner Bewegung aus? 
Machst Du schon Krankengymnastik bzw. musst Du Reha machen?


----------



## Ahija (14. September 2018)

Interessant - mir haben sie die Schulter lediglich gekühlt. Ich sollte allerdings auch darauf achten, dass es nicht zu kalt wird, da dies auch hinderlich sei. Von wärmen war allerdings nie die Rede.
Die Platte habe ich auch gleich vorgemerkt haben zu wollen - macht sich gut als Schlüsselanhänger habe ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psyskater (15. September 2018)

Die Idee mit dem Schlüsselanhänger ist auch gut, ich dachte eher an einen Kleiderhaken
Nachdem die Fäden abgeschnitten sind, mache ich Krankengymnastik, damit der Flügel einfach wieder mobil wird. 
Bewege den arm jetzt schon fleißig. Die ganzen über Kopf Geschichten gehen noch ziemlich schwer, aber sonst ist die Beweglichkeit echt gut.


----------



## schnellmued (16. September 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde der Geheilten: Wie lange habt ihr nach der Entnahme-OP der Hakenplatte pausiert mit Sport und was war die Aussage vom Doc?
> Abwarten bis die Fäden gezogen sind und dann nochmal ne Woche bis die Löcher der Fäden zu sind und dann los?



Vorgeschichte: M 45, recht sportlich. 2016 In La Bresse zerlegt und das rechte Schluesselbein in einer Position vorgefunden in die es nicht gehoert. Mangels Alternativen bin ich dann ~180km mit dem Auto nach Hause gefahren (mit links geschalten ...) - Diagnose Tossy 3 r4 -> Hakenplatte fuer 12 Wochen.

Nachdem die Zeit abgesessen war, Mittwochs OP zum Entfernen der Platte (Ambulant). Do/Fr Krank geschrieben. Samstag & Sonntag auf dem MTB gesessen, das Wetter war einfach zu gut   (ganz vorsichtig Forstautobahn). Ab Montags dann wieder zur Arbeit (Buerojob) gependelt mit dem RR (37km / Tag). Zum Duschen  Panzertape auf den Verband und diesen danach gewechselt. Nach 10 Tagen oder so wurden die Faeden gezogen, Tags darauf auf dem Haustrail (s2).  Das ist jetzt genau 1 Jahr her und ich denke es hat mir nicht geschadet, muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden. Lustig war nur das die Krankenkasse mich angerufen hatte und meinte ihr fehlt die Folgekrankmeldung ... Anwort: Es gibt keine ...

Gute Besserung an alle aktuellen Patienten!

Nachtrag, ~5 Wochen nach der Entnahme habe ich den Tauchschein gemacht (erster TG war glaub 3 Wochen nach der OP, nicht so toll den schweren Kram auf der Schulter), nach 4 Wochen wieder Kletterhalle . Kampsport (JiuJitsu) gieng erst nach ~5 Monaten wieder ... Habe jeden Tag allerdings 30-60 Minuten Krafttraining speziell Schulter/Oberkoerper gemacht, Meinte auch mein Physio das das den Prozess sehr beschleunigt hatte.


----------



## Ahija (16. September 2018)

"recht sportlich". Wohl die Untertreibung des Jahres wenn man sich das so durchliest 

Danke für deine Erfahrungen!


----------



## Psyskater (17. September 2018)

Die Wunde mit panzertape abkleben zum duschen?Ich habe lange Heftpflaster genommen, die kleben nicht so aggressiv, dazu aus der Apotheke Fixomull transparent, funktioniert super und lässt sich sehr leicht wieder entfernen.


----------



## schnellmued (17. September 2018)

Psyskater schrieb:


> Die Wunde mit panzertape abkleben zum duschen?Ich habe lange Heftpflaster genommen, die kleben nicht so aggressiv, dazu aus der Apotheke Fixomull transparent, funktioniert super und lässt sich sehr leicht wieder entfernen.



Hallo
Das Panzertape natuerlich nicht direkt auf die Wunde sondern auf ein Pflaster   Der Doc meinte halt es sei zu vermeiden das das Pflaster nass wird. Nachdem die Faeden raus waren hat er mir auch so wasserdichtes Pflaster gegeben, rings um das eigentliche Pflaster war das wie 5cm selbstklebende Frischhalte Folie   Hab darunter sehr geschwitzt und das ganze nach 2 Tagen entsorgt ..


----------



## hardtails (17. September 2018)

könnt ihr euch nicht eine woche so duschen das das pflaster nicht nass wird 
ist echt nicht schwer, vorallem hierzulande wo alle handbrausen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (18. September 2018)

Habe ich auch so gemacht. Das erste Pflaster direkt nach der OP habe ich bis zu dem Tag der Fadenentnahme getragen. Danach hab ich mir im Krankenhaus von der netten Krankenschwester, nach Abgang des Arztes der mich in die Apotheke geschickt hatte, ein paar Pflaster erschnorrt. Ab da an normal geduscht mit Pflaster drauf, dieses danach abgezogen und ein neues aufgetragen. Nach 4 Tagen dann komplett ohne Pflaster und mit ein wenig mehr Vorsicht gewaschen.


----------



## Psyskater (18. September 2018)

Okay, ich habe sehr lange haare und ich dusche unheimlich gerne, bei der ersten op habe ich auch vorsichtig geduscht, aber das war irgendwie unbequem und immer der Gedanke, kein Wasser auf das Pflaster, kein Wasser auf das Pflaster, darum habe ich mir dieses duschpflaster gekauft.

Sodala, Beweglichkeit ist echt gut, werde heute auch mal mit dem Training anfangen, freue mich schon auf die ersten Muskel kater. Evtl geht die Verspannung aus der schulter auch weg.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. September 2018)

Psyskater schrieb:


> Sodala, Beweglichkeit ist echt gut, werde heute auch mal mit dem Training anfangen, freue mich schon auf die ersten Muskel kater. Evtl geht die Verspannung aus der schulter auch weg.


war bei mir (RW5 und Bruch Schulterdach und TightRope OP) nicht ohne Physio machbar... Einschlag zu heftig


----------



## Psyskater (20. September 2018)

Mein schlüsselbein steht wieder hoch... Das ganze ohne Schmerzen, was mach ich jetzt? 
Ich hab mit 1,5kg Hanteln ein paar Bewegungsübungen gemacht. Muss morgen eh zum doc, hoffentlich muss ich nicht nochmal operiert werden.. 
Zefix, 2018 ist einfach nicht mein Jahr.


----------



## SportyBen (20. September 2018)

Vermutlich nichts.
Wenn Funktion ok ist, ist es ja nur optisch.
Wie lange ist die OP her?


----------



## Psyskater (20. September 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Vermutlich nichts.
> Wenn Funktion ok ist, ist es ja nur optisch.
> Wie lange ist die OP her?


Die platte ist vor einer Woche raus gekommen.


----------



## SportyBen (20. September 2018)

Glaube dann ist es früh.
Häufiger passiert das ja irgendwann in den ersten 6 Monaten nach OP.
Aber hilft nichts, da muss ein Arzt drauf schauen.
Drücke die Daumen.


----------



## buzilla (21. September 2018)

Das hört sich nicht gut an und macht mir ehrlich gesagt auch etwas Sorgen!!
Meine Platte kommt in 3 Wochen raus, na da bin ich mal gespannt was dein Doc dazu sagt!
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!! VIEL GLÜCK!!


----------



## Deleted 476293 (25. September 2018)

Oh jeh, das mit dem erneut abstehenden schlüsselbein klingt echt nicht gut.
Aber ich bin kein arzt ;D mir wurde nur gesagt das ein abstehendes schlüsselbein zu gelenk instabilität und oder arthrose in 10 jahren führen kann wesshalb es in meinem fall operiert werden musste. Wüsche dir alles gute, halt uns auf dem laufenden.

Bei mir wurde das ac gelenk mit nem banding fixiert. Die op ist jetzt 3 tage her und nun muss ich den arm 4-6 wochen ruhig halten.
Allerdings wurde bei beim röntgen eine alte knöcherne verletzung am schlüsselbein festgestellt wobei die ärzte nicht wussten was sie damit machen sollten.

Jetzt ist es allerdings so das meine schulter bei bewegung knirscht als ob man putz abkatzen würde. 
Macht mir etwas sorgen und da mein behandelnder arzt im urlaub ist kann ich da momentan nur hoffen das dieses geräusch von dem banding/der kordel her kommt.
_Vielleicht hatte jemand von euch schonmal ne kordel drin und kann sagen obs bei ihm auch so geknirscht hat. Bitte :/
_
Ps.: Es wurde vielleicht bereits gesagt aber das problem mit der metallplatte am schlüsselbein ist das der knochen unter dem diese eingehakt wird abbrechen kann wenn man den arm falsch bewegt. Und dann hat man den salat.

Lieber mach ich 8 Wochen pause und die bänder heilen komplett aus als das ich mich bald wieder aufs rad schwinge und den selben op mist nochmal durchmachen muss. 2019 gehts dann weiter.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. September 2018)

Das von dir beschriebene Schulterknirschen ist meines Wissens bei den Schulterverletzungen normal.Hatte ich am Anfang au stark wird aber zunehmends besser.Mach aber au jeden Tag meine Kraftübungen ca 45 min akt.
Würde ich mir jetzt mal keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (25. September 2018)

dtx schrieb:


> Ps.: Es wurde vielleicht bereits gesagt aber das problem mit der metallplatte am schlüsselbein ist das der knochen unter dem diese eingehakt wird abbrechen kann wenn man den arm falsch bewegt. Und dann hat man den salat.



Kommt auch immer auf den operierenden Arzt an. Meiner hat die Platte bspw so gebogen, dass ich doch gut 100° Bewegung im Gelenk habe. Aussage ist ganz klar keine Belastung und bloß keine über 90° - vom reinen Anheben jedoch war nie die Rede. Ich weiß auch nicht wie ihr euch die Haare föhnt oder kämmt wenn ihr den Arm nicht benutzen dürft. 

In 3 Wochen ist der Spuk hoffentlich vorbei. 16.10. Termin zur Entnahme - vorher nochmal ne Woche in den Wellnessurlaub. Seele baumeln lassen und 5 Tage wandern in den Bergen!


----------



## Seader (26. September 2018)

ouhhh... meinste, das geht schon, wegen rucksack und so? mir drückt der gurt durchaus unangenehm auf der schulter, bei nur zwei kg beladung 0_o schienen-ex war vor vier wochen.


----------



## Ahija (26. September 2018)

Ich nehm mal das Evoc Hip-Pack mit. Da geht immerhin ein bisschen was rein. Viel Rucksack sehe ich eh als sinnfrei bei 4-5h Touren an. Was braucht man da schon nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück mehr als 2-3l Wasser und 2 Müsliriegel? Denke auch das Mittags einkehren in Hütten kein Thema sein wird.


----------



## buzilla (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute!
Kurzes Update meinerseits:
Morgen bekomme ich endlich die Hakenplatte wieder raus!
Eingesetzt worden am 23.07.18 und jetzt 2 Wochen früher raus als ursprünglich geplant, da mein behandelnder Arzt danach im Urlaub ist und dann wäre die Platte erst Anfang November raus gekommen!
Dazu habe ich aber beim besten Willen keine Nerven mehr, raus damit jetzt! 
Morgen früh dann ins KKH, wird ambulant operiert und wenn alles gut verläuft, kann ich Nachmittags wieder nach Hause!
Laut Aussage meines Arztes ist Krankengymnastik oder eine Reha danach nicht zwingend erforderlich, es liegt dann an mir sagte er, ob ich dies in Anspruch nehmen möchte bzw.muss! Ist angeblich dann davon abhängig wie meine Bewegungsintensität nach ca.1 Woche fortgeschritten ist oder auch nicht! 
OK?! Werd mich dann mal überraschen lassen!
Wie waren eure Erfahrungen nach der Entnahme der Hakenplatte?
Musstet ihr eine längere Reha bzw.eine intensive Krankengymnastik machen?
Gruß und gute Besserung an alle Leidensgenossen!


----------



## hardtails (9. Oktober 2018)

ich hatte krankengymnastik nach der hakenplatte 
10 mal oder so
aber ganz ehrlich, nötig war es nicht.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Oktober 2018)

Kann man glaub net fest sagen...ist bei jedem verschieden.
Ich hatte anschließend 3x6 KG Rezepte bekommen und war grad am Anfang echt froh drüber.
Hatte allerdings keine Hakenplatte.
Wichtig viel selbst machen sprich Tgl Dehnen Kraft usw...soweit halt erlaubt.


----------



## Ahija (9. Oktober 2018)

War heute auch zum OP Vorbereitungsgespräch im KH - nächste Woche Dienstag fliegt die Platte raus.
Krankengymnastik war nie ein Thema, Reha erst recht nicht. Ich soll danach schauen wie es sich anfühlt und in meinem ermessen damit tun und lassen was ich möchte. Es wäre ein Bruch, das wird nie wieder so fest wie es mal war weil Ersatzverbindung aber sonst keine Einschränkungen zu erwarten sagte man mir.
Rennradfahren sei nach ner Woche oder sowas kein Thema und könne er guten Gewissens erlauben.

Wandern war übrigens extrem schön, wenn auch anstrengend. Einen Rucksack habe ich nur halbstündlich tragen können, das haben die Schultermuskeln noch nicht hergegeben.
Nach der langen Tour, da waren wir so 7h unterwegs, tat mir auf der defekten Seite auch echt der Trapezmuskel weh.
Gut das es im Hotel gleich drei Saunen und drei Pools gab..


----------



## paburk (10. Oktober 2018)

paburk schrieb:


> Update von mir, hatte gestern einen Kontrolltermin nach 6 Wochen. Der Spezialist, sein Assistent und ich hatten uns ja auf die konservative Methode geeinigt mit späterer Option auf Tight-Rope und Spendersehne. Ich hatte und habe keine Klaviertaste und man sieht den Hochstand optisch kaum, obschon auf dem Röntgenbild mit Gewicht das Teil eine Schaftbreite hochsteht. Würde das krass raus stehen hätte ich es sicher der Optik wegen machen lassen. So kann ich aber damit leben.
> 
> Der Arzt hat gestern drann rumgedrückt und meinte erstaunt wie stabil das sei. Optimaler Verlauf. Seien sie froh bei der schwere der Verletzung. Den Arm kann ich komplett bewegen ohne Schmerzen. Leichtes ziehen und dieses Fremdgefühl das verschwindet beim heben des Shirts habe ich noch. Das sei sehr typisch und verschwindet wieder. Mein Hauptproblem zur Zeit sind die fehlenden Muskeln. Nach 30 min laufen fängt es an zu krampfen. Die Frau von der Physio hat nur gelacht und gemeint ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich die letzten Termine schwänzen da ich vergessen haben werde, dass da was war.
> 
> ...



So, am Montag waren es aufs Loch 3 Monate mit der konservativen Methode. Ab und zu ein Zwicken. Schlafen auf der Schulter geht problemlos. Am Wochenende einen 3 Tages Kurs Kajakfahren gemacht ohne Probleme. Gestern war ich im normalen Fitnesstraining mit weniger Gewicht, ohne Schmerzen. Die Verschiebung hat sich nicht geändert, jedoch ist sie gerade so, dass sie mich nicht stört. Ich glaube ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. Oktober 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Kann man glaub net fest sagen...ist bei jedem verschieden.
> Ich hatte anschließend 3x6 KG Rezepte bekommen und war grad am Anfang echt froh drüber.
> Hatte allerdings keine Hakenplatte.
> Wichtig viel selbst machen sprich Tgl Dehnen Kraft usw...soweit halt erlaubt.


mit amtlichem Einschlag (Muskeltrauma), Bruch Schultderdach und RW5 hatte ich fast mehr mit Verspannungen im Brustmuskel- und Schulterbereich zu kämpfen als mit der Heilung... ohne 3x6KG für mich Mission impossible wieder halbwegs locker zu werden. Evtl. ist der Rope auch sehr tight gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Oktober 2018)

Stimm dir zu...
Lass mich grad au noch 1 x die Woche massieren.Das Zahl ich Privat,ist mir die Gesundheit wert.
Am Montag das erste mal Kraul Schwimmen nach Monaten,ging ohne Schmerzen.
50 Liegestützen schaff ich auch ohne Beschwerden.
Akt bereue ich den Schritt zur OP nicht.
Bin zuversichtlich das ich nächstes Jahr im Klettern au wieder meine Leistung abrufen kann.
War schon 2-3 mal in der Boulderhalle,leicht klettern.Sprich kein volles Reinhängen in die re .Schulter.
Und das Schulter Knirschen ist so gut wie weg.
Biken Rennrad wie Mtb geht soweit gut.
Lediglich beim Mtb fahren bin ich danach etwas verspannt.Tw ziehst au a weng.


----------



## Deleted 476293 (13. Oktober 2018)

Habe nun nach meinem RW 4 seit 3 wochen nen banding in der schulter.
Muss aber mindestens noch eine woche den arm ruhiggestellt haben, das macht mich echt wahnsinnig. So lange bewegungseingeschränkt zu sein ist echt hart.
Bin mittlerweile froh das tshirt an - und ausziehen wieder recht gut funktioniert.+

Ist bei euch eigentlich die verletzte schulter seit dem sturtz auch kürzer geworden? 
 Bei mir macht das , auch nach der op. gut 2 cm aus.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Oktober 2018)

Was meinst du mit die Schulter kürzer?


----------



## Deleted 476293 (13. Oktober 2018)

Von hals ausgehend bis zum ende des schultergenkes. Also in der horizontalen.
Da fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein das jemand von euch evtl beantorten kann. Und zwar frage ich mich wie lange es dauert bis das arthrax tighrope (das verwendete banding) vom körper aufgenommen bzw abgebaut wurde.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. Oktober 2018)

dtx schrieb:


> Und zwar frage ich mich wie lange es dauert bis das arthrax tighrope (das verwendete banding) vom körper aufgenommen bzw abgebaut wurde.


was meinst du mit aufgenommen/abgebaut? meins ist jetzt ein Jahr drin, ich merke es deutlich aber nicht unbedingt störend.


----------



## Ahija (16. Oktober 2018)

So - raus ist die Platte.

Heut morgen um 09:20 Uhr in den OP gegangen, gegen 10:15 Uhr hab ich selbst auf die Uhr geschaut da war der Spuk schon vorbei.
Gegen 11:00 Uhr raus aus dem Krankenhaus und jetzt sitze ich daheim und warte wie der Tag so wird.

Schmerzen aktuell keine, wäre aber auch noch lokal Schmerzmittel gespritzt worden vom Doc. 
Für die Nacht hab ich ein paar Ibu 600 mitbekommen.

Nun erstmal entspannen.. oder das neu gelieferte Laufrad weiter montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buzilla (16. Oktober 2018)

...ich hab meine Platte letzten Mittwoch rausbekommen!
Fühlt sich natürlich wesentlich besser an ohne den "Fremdkörper" aber laut Aussage meines Arztes warten wir jetzt mal diese Woche noch ab, bis die Fäden gezogen werden und dann wird entschieden ob's mit Krankengymnastik weitergeht!?
Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck daß es *ohne* Krankengymnastik *nicht* gehen wird!
Wie ist dein Plan AHIJA?


----------



## Ahija (16. Oktober 2018)

Doc sagte mir 2 Wochen Ruhe mit Sport oder großer Belastung - mehr bewegen als mit der Platte, aber noch nen Gang zurückschalten.
Da ich allerdings weder Hochstand noch irgendwelche Bänder abgerissen hatte (ich weiß nicht mal was ich an Rockwood oder Tossy hatte) denke ich, dass es ohne geht.
Bin allerdings auch erst 28 - vielleicht spielt das auch eine Rolle?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Oktober 2018)

@dtx 
Wie lang das Band Tightrope braucht bis es mit den Knochen sauber verwachsen ist,kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.
Vermute jedoch schon mehrere Monate.Daher denke ich au nicht das es vom Körper abgebaut wird,muss ja schließlich au gewisse Funktionen übernehmen....
Jedoch ohne Garantie hab im WWW nichts gefunden auf die Schnelle.Knochen brauchen jedoch relativ lange bis sie sauber verwachsen...
Wenn ich meinen befreundeten Arzt mal sehe,frag ich ihn!
Kann es sein das deine Schulter evtl durch den starken Muskelabbau so verkürzt ist?


----------



## Ahija (16. Oktober 2018)

Ach .. für die die es interessiert, so sieht so ein Teil aus wenn man es mitbekommt.


----------



## hardtails (16. Oktober 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ach .. für die die es interessiert, so sieht so ein Teil aus wenn man es mitbekommt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 785014


seit Jahren mein Schlüsselanhänger....


----------



## Ahija (16. Oktober 2018)

Hast du den Haken aufgebogen? Ich stell mir das total unpraktisch in der Hosentasche vor. Wollte auch einen Schlüssenanhänger draus machen


----------



## hardtails (16. Oktober 2018)

nö
spürt man auch nicht
einfach die Schlüssel passend ordnen, dann legen die sich schön an den haken


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Oktober 2018)

Gibt bestimmt au nen guten Reifenheber ab...


----------



## Ahija (17. Oktober 2018)

Komme gerade vom ersten Verbandwechsel.
Neben dem üblichen sieht alles gut aus bin ich nun zwei Wochen krankgeschrieben, soll meinen Arm langsam wieder in den normalen Alltag integrieren (also nicht mehr drüber nachdenken das was kaputt war) und nach den zwei Wochen soll ich ruhig wieder richtig Sport (Liegestützen usw) machen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Oktober 2018)

hat sich jemand schonmal einen Tightrope wieder ausbauen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buzilla (17. Oktober 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom ersten Verbandwechsel.
> Neben dem üblichen sieht alles gut aus bin ich nun zwei Wochen krankgeschrieben, soll meinen Arm langsam wieder in den normalen Alltag integrieren (also nicht mehr drüber nachdenken das was kaputt war) und nach den zwei Wochen soll ich ruhig wieder richtig Sport (Liegestützen usw) machen.


...sieht bei mir genauso aus! Allerdings beim Versuch mal etwas über die 90 Grad anzuheben ist's wie eine Vollsperre! 
Bin mal gespannt ob sich daß noch ändert die nächste Zeit, ansonsten heißt's wohl Krankengymnastik!


----------



## Ahija (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab eben beim Spülmaschine ausräumen auch gewohnheitsmäßig alles mit der linken Hand in die oberen Schränke gestellt. Da muss man sich erst mal wirklich wieder dran gewöhnen


----------



## Seader (17. Oktober 2018)

das ist ... faszinierend fast schon, wie sehr der körper sich wegen der einschränkung umstellt und wie schwer es ist, da wieder 'rauszukommen  und man bekommt davon so gut wie nix mit, das läuft ja alles unterbewusst ab  da muss man sich manchmal direkt anstrengen, um aus schonhaltungen etc. herauszukommen...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich denk das ausbauen eines Tight Ropes wird ohne weiteres nicht möglich sein...
Darf ich fragen warum du die Frage stellst?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Oktober 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich denk das ausbauen eines Tight Ropes wird ohne weiteres nicht möglich sein...
> Darf ich fragen warum du die Frage stellst?


weil ich es deutlich merke, keine Schmerzen oder Behinderungen, aber deutlich dass es da ist. Bin tendenziell auf der Seite etwas angespannter.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich nehm an das deine OP recht frisch ist!?Meine war Ende Juni,bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so verspannt.Hab mich aber au noch n paar mal Massieren lassen.Hab ich Privat bezahlt,wars mir aber wert.
Da die Tight Rope ja auch in die Knochen eingebohrt sind und mit diesen verwachsen sollen,musst du dich damit wohl oder übel abgeben.
Hab Akt keine Schmerzen merken tu ich im Alltag nichts.Lediglich wenn ich mir mitm Finger über die Schulter streiche merke ich die kleine Erhebung.Welche nach und nach verschwinden sollte.Hab hier au massiv Muskelmasse abgebaut.


----------



## Gino1970 (17. Oktober 2018)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> weil ich es deutlich merke, keine Schmerzen oder Behinderungen, aber deutlich dass es da ist. Bin tendenziell auf der Seite etwas angespannter.


Nach der Aussage mache ich mir sorgen weil ich demnächst mir Tight Rope einbauen lassen werde, hat noch jemand Beschwerden wegen dem Implalt ??
LG GINO


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Oktober 2018)

Nun ich denk am Anfang ist das normal..
Bei der OP werden Nerven verletzt,durchgetrennt,ihr dürft euch länger nicht bewegen.Sprich die Schulter verklebt,Muskeln  bauen ab.Das ist logischerweise nicht fördernd.Au ist die Schulter um die OP Naht leicht schmerzhaft etwa beim Tragen eines Rucksacks.Auch das ist mittlerweile verschwunden.
Ich bin wie schon gesagt Schmerzfrei habe keine Beschwerden und kann weitgehenst alles machen.
Klar die ersten Wochen sind Besc...aber dann gehts flott voran.
Meine OP war Ende Juni und ich bereue nichts.Merken tu ich so au nix,lediglich beim Abtasten den kleinen Hupel.Der aber au laut Ausage meines Arztes verschwinden sollte,sobald wieder entsprechend Muskelmasse aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Steini_99 (17. Oktober 2018)

Die ersten zwei Monate hab ich es auch deutlich gespürt. Hat dann aber recht schnell nach gelassen, nachdem ich den Arm wieder ohne Schmerzen bewegen konnte und somit wieder Muskeln aufbauen konnte.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Oktober 2018)

War letzten Sommer. Alles Bombe verlaufen, trotz zusätzlichem Bruch des Daches nach 6 Wochen auf dem Rad.  Ich merke es lediglich noch und bin etwas verspannter auf der Seite. War aber auch RW5 und echt Arbeit für den Doc, das Schlüsselbein wieder zur Horizontalen zu überzeugen.
Habe außer dem Gefühl und ab und an Knacken keinerlei Einschränkungen


----------



## Tzakovski (17. Oktober 2018)

hallo alle zusammen

bin 40 und recht sportlich .. downhill .. kampfsport seit 20 jahre .... gewichte .. wandern ... usw
alles was man so heute halt macht

habe mein flug über den tossy himmel vor ca 3 monate gehabt und bin von ca. 3 m auf der linken schulter abgerollt ...15 mm hochstand  keine schmerzen

diagnose ...alles durch

op wurde 14 tage später mit drahtschlaufe und kirschner draht gemacht
der op arzt sagte mir dann ... aber 2 von den bänder waren nicht da - das schlüsselbein wurde nur von der gelenkskapsel selbst getragen ohne bänder .... dann habe ich mich an eine schlägerei vor 10 jahre erinnert wo das passier ist

diesen freitag 19.10 habe ich die entfernung der drähte und bin mal gespannt wie es danach geht bzw was sich abspielt
momentan kann ich sogar fahren ohne probleme und alles machen ......auf über 90° heben geht halt noch nicht


hat jemand von euch die erfahrung mit schlüsselbein dass nur von der gelenkskapsel stabilisiert wird - heilung und was es danach aushalten kann usw

bin für jede info dankbar

MfG


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Oktober 2018)

Gute Frage frag am besten mal deinen zuständigen Arzt bevor hier falsche Infos kommen.
Kann dir jedoch sagen das mir alle 3 Bänder gerissen waren,im Krankenhaus hieß es jedoch sei nur Eines gerissen.Sprich falsche Diagnose...na ja längere Gesichte.
Da ich jedoch ein sehr aktiver Kletterer und Boulderer bin,hab ich ca 3 Wochen nach dem Sturz wieder mit Krafttraining angefangen.Da die Muskeln um die Schulter so massiv abgebaut haben.Ging eig relativ gut keine Schmerzen usw...
Jedoch kam weitere 3 Wochen später erst im MRT raus das alle Bänder durch sind.Sprich ich hab alles nur durch meine relativ kräftige Muskulatur ausgeglichen.Der Arzt meinte dann nur zu mir es seie ein Wunder das ich noch eine Zahnbürste halten könnte ohne Schmerzen...


----------



## Tzakovski (18. Oktober 2018)

klingt sehr spannend

schauen wir wie das nach der entfernung wird
ich möchte auf jeden fall sehr viel muskelmasse aufbauen ... nicht das ich wenig hätte aber die schultern sollten verdoppelt werden
dann sollte ruhe sein denke ich
nur die beweglichkeit könnte eingeschränkt werden dadurch

morgen nach der op habe ich mehr info und werde mich melden


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Oktober 2018)

Wird schon schiefgehen,hatte am Anfang au voll Panik.Jetzt ist alles gut.Die Muskeln werden wieder aufgebaut,dauert halt länger als Abbauen...und nächstes Jahr heißt es wieder Attacke.


----------



## Tzakovski (19. Oktober 2018)

so ...

alles raus heute
und es ist alles am richtigen ort geblieben jedoch müssen wir ca 2 wochen abwarten um es endgültig zu sagen da sich jetzt alles entspannen wird

die röntgen bilder sehen top aus und hab keine schmerzen  bis 45°

ist halt etwas mühsam da man jetzt bei 45° zurück ist aber ich denke nach 1 monat reha bin ich fit.

werde auch mit eine vitaminkur beginnen für das monat plus atem übungen zu dürchblutungssteigerung und chi qong
hat oft bei der heilung von knochenverletzungen wunder gewirkt ....zb bone bruise am linken und rechten unterschenkel und eine reihe kampfverletzungen die ich hatte

geheimtip von mir... tigerbalsam an der verletzten stelle großzügig einreiben nach der dusche ( die stelle vorher mit wasser richtig aufheizen ) und dann schlafen gehen


werde mich öfters melden und gebe die ergebnisse durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. Oktober 2018)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> Nach der Aussage mache ich mir sorgen weil ich demnächst mir Tight Rope einbauen lassen werde, hat noch jemand Beschwerden wegen dem Implalt ??
> LG GINO



Beschwerden gar keine, ich kann lediglich das kleine "Verschlussknöpfchen" am Schlüsselbein ertasten. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich dir die Methode nur empfehlen. Einige Bekannte, bei denen die gleiche Verletzung mit so Hakenplatten oder Ähnlichem behandelt wurde, haben seitdem oft gröbere Probleme.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. Oktober 2018)

Ah Verschluss Knöpfchen heißt das,jetzt bin ich schlauer!
Ja das kann ich auch ertasten...
Ansonsten kann ich Tight Rope auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Ahija (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab keinen Vergleich zum Tight Rope - aber die Hakenplatte hat mich jetzt auch anständige zusammengehalten


----------



## Tzakovski (20. Oktober 2018)

ich denke tight rope hat den vorteil dass es drinnen bleibt und die bänder unterstützt und ein teil der kräfte weiterleitet ... dazu muss man nur eine op machen da es nicht raus muss

leider wird es nicht überall angeboten und privat kostet es ca 5000 euro

ein weiterer nachteil kann eine eingeschränkte bewegungsfreiheit sein wenn es zu straff gespannt ist
dazu kenne ich leute die bei einen erneuten sturz noch den knochen auf dem es befestigt wird und das schlüsselbein gebrochen ist weil eben die bänder ab einen gewissen punkt nicht die aufprallenergie elastisch abbauen können da das tight rope übernimmt und das ist nicht wirklich elastisch was dann die knochen an der stelle wo diese durchgebohrt werden um es zu befestigen zum brechen bringt weil dort geschwächt

also ist dies auch nicht das allheilmittel aber ich denke eine der besten lösungen momentan

hätte ich auch gerne gehabt jedoch war der nächste termin 1 monat nach unfall was die bänder verkümmern lässt und ich dadurch keine wahl hatte


----------



## Deleted 476293 (21. Oktober 2018)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> was meinst du mit aufgenommen/abgebaut? meins ist jetzt ein Jahr drin, ich merke es deutlich aber nicht unbedingt störend.




Ein jahr hällt das nicht.  (Edit: Doch tut es. Mein Fehler. Sorry. )
Sofern wir das gleiche banding drin haben, löst es sich nach einer gewissen zeit auf bzw es zersetzt sich.
Was du dann noch merkst ist vermutlich nur placebo oder eben die titan "knöpfe".

Darf übrigens ab heute meine bandage ausziehen (4 wochen post op), aber bereits nach ein - zwei stunden fängt dann der muskelkater an, welcher schlimmer ist als die schmerzen nach dem sturtz. 


> 



Bin mir zwar nicht zu 100% sicher aber das ist vermutlich die technik die bei mir angewandt wurde.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> @dtx
> Wie lang das Band Tightrope braucht bis es mit den Knochen sauber verwachsen ist,kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.
> Vermute jedoch schon mehrere Monate.Daher denke ich au nicht das es vom Körper abgebaut wird,muss ja schließlich au gewisse Funktionen übernehmen....
> Jedoch ohne Garantie hab im WWW nichts gefunden auf die Schnelle.Knochen brauchen jedoch relativ lange bis sie sauber verwachsen...
> ...



Macht ja nichts. Habe in 2 wochen wieder nen termin bei meinem arzt , der wirds mir sagen.
Danke dir aber trotzdem. 




Ahija schrieb:


> Doc sagte mir 2 Wochen Ruhe mit Sport oder großer Belastung - mehr bewegen als mit der Platte, aber noch nen Gang zurückschalten.
> Da ich allerdings weder Hochstand noch irgendwelche Bänder abgerissen hatte (ich weiß nicht mal was ich an Rockwood oder Tossy hatte) denke ich, dass es ohne geht.
> Bin allerdings auch erst 28 - vielleicht spielt das auch eine Rolle?




Wenn du ne platte drin hattest war wohl mindestens ein band ab also tossy 3/rockwood 3-5.
Also wenn du das ok vom arzt bekommen hast dann kannste ja mit dem muskelaufbau beginnen. 


@Tzakovski
Da sieht man die bänder ganz gut, aber hat dir dein arzt bestimmt auch gezeigt.
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...BnHuXf3Z5RMb0VEc-F2AT9s9KL1qD98T9NEr1SFHSC_qQ
Bei dir sind vermutlich die beiden utneren bänder "nicht da" ??
Finde die aussage auch merkwürdig , an deiner stelle würde ich da nochmal genau nachfragen. Und wenn du eben noch 2-3 mal fragst. Geht schließlich um deine gesundheit.

Was mir gesagt wurde ist folgendes: 

Prizipiell sind bänder nachdem sie einmal zerissen sind nichtmehr so "stabil" wie vorher. Da der teil welcher vernarbt nicht elastisch ist, ist der betroffene band apperat dann anfälliger für verletzungen.
Bei brüchen ist das etwas anders, die bruchstellen sind nachdem sie wieder verwachsen sind für ne gewisse zeit stabiler als vor dem bruch. Siehe: https://www.zeit.de/2011/18/Stimmts-Knochenbruch

Aber sorgen würde ich mir da an deiner stelle jetzt nicht machen. 
Wichtig wird wohl nur sein das du die schultermuskulatur stärkst. Denn diese schützt auch vor solchen verletzungen.

Im bezug auf die vernarbte stelle der bänder kann ich dir sagen das ich vor vielen jahren sämtliche außenbänder am fuß gerissen hatte.
Und auch wenn es heißt das die bänder danach anfälliger für verletzungen seien hatte ich bisher keine probleme damit gehabt. Und das obwohl ich danach mehrmals heftig umgeknickt bin. Wie bereits gesagt, wenn du die muskulatur um die betroffene stelle stärkst wirst du nicht so schnell nochmal eine solche verletzung haben.

Mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Oktober 2018)

Tzakovski schrieb:


> ich denke tight rope hat den vorteil dass es drinnen bleibt und die bänder unterstützt und ein teil der kräfte weiterleitet ... dazu muss man nur eine op machen da es nicht raus muss
> 
> leider wird es nicht überall angeboten und privat kostet es ca 5000 euro
> 
> ...


hört sich schlüssig an und das mit dem festen Spannen hat der Doc auch gesagt, da mein RW5 "dank" sehr ausgeprägter Muskulatur das Schlüsselbein wohl nur mit viel Arbeit zur Horizontalen überzeugen konnte. Der Doc war aber wirklich Hammer...


----------



## Tzakovski (21. Oktober 2018)

mal was anderes leute

hat jemand schon eine idee welche protektoren am besten die bänder der schulter schützen


----------



## Tzakovski (21. Oktober 2018)

@ dtx

--Bei dir sind vermutlich die beiden unteren bänder "nicht da" ?? --

es sind genau die bänder die du meinst 
die sind schon vor 10 jahre gerissen und ich habe es nicht so wirklich mitgekriegt 
dachte es ist halt ne schlimmere zerrung 

und muskel müssen halt x 2 drauf
da bin ich der gleichen meinung


danke für deine infos


----------



## MTBLA (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich werfe das mal wieder in die Runde... Umfangreiche und qualifizierte Info´s zu Anatomie, Diagnose, OP Technik, Physio.
http://shoulderdoc.co.uk


----------



## Ahija (21. Oktober 2018)

dtx schrieb:


> Wenn du ne platte drin hattest war wohl mindestens ein band ab also tossy 3/rockwood 3-5.
> Also wenn du das ok vom arzt bekommen hast dann kannste ja mit dem muskelaufbau beginnen.



29.10. sollen meine Fäden gezogen werden. Dann frage ich den Arzt mal nach der Kategorisierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. Oktober 2018)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Ich werfe das mal wieder in die Runde... Umfangreiche und qualifizierte Info´s zu Anatomie, Diagnose, OP Technik, Physio.
> http://shoulderdoc.co.uk



das Forum hier hlft auch    nix geht über einen guten Doc und Physio


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Oktober 2018)

Besser ist erst gar nicht auf die Schnauze zu fliegen....


----------



## Tzakovski (23. Oktober 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Besser ist erst gar nicht auf die Schnauze zu fliegen....





na klar 
wer macht das schon absichtlich


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Oktober 2018)

Mei die Welt ist verrückt....


----------



## JanFl (23. Oktober 2018)

Hey,
eine kurze frage an die Tossy3 Leute mit Hakenplatte...
Ich habe vor 1.5 Wochen meine Hakenplatte entfernt bekommen. Die Wundheilung ist ziemlich fortgeschritten und ich hab generell kaum Probleme mehr mit der Schulter. Auch im Arztbrief steht ich darf voll belasten.
Hab aber das Gefühl mein rechtes Schlüsselbein steht immer noch viel höher als das Linke und lässt sich leicht runter drücken.
Ist oder war das bei euch genauso?
Und wie lange habt ihr euch nach der Entfernung nochmal geschont?

LG


----------



## Ahija (23. Oktober 2018)

JanFl schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 1.5 Wochen meine Hakenplatte entfernt bekommen.



Dann dürften ja nun die Löcher der Fäden zuwachsen. In einer Woche würde ich in die Vollbelastung gehen.
Ich bin jetzt 7 Tage nach der OP wieder dabei bspw. das Geschirr normal in die oberen Schränke zu stellen. Also nicht bewusst alles nur mit der gesunden Schulter zu heben.
Funktioniert soweit sehr gut, Schmerzen habe ich auch keinerlei. Lediglich zieht es ab und an mal, weil die Fäden noch nicht gezogen sind.

Eine Pause länger als 2-3 Tage nachdem die Fäden raus sind habe ich nicht geplant. Ich hatte allerdings auch keinen Schulterhochstand.
Dafür hatte ich auch keinerlei Muskeln, nicht wie manch anderer Superheld hier


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. Oktober 2018)

Superheldendoc meinte auch, Muskeln können in dem Fall Segen und Fluch sein. Fluch, weil sie gerne dafür Sorgen, wenn die Bänder ab sind, dass das Schlüsselbein irgendwo hingezogen wird, Segen, weil entlastend wirkend auf das Implantat nach der OP (vor allem wenn nicht Platte) und in der Reha, da Superheldenmuskeln meist antrainiert sind und ein bisschen Körper und Trainingsgefühl natürlich beim Wiederaufbau hilft


----------



## mexx2 (25. Oktober 2018)

Nábend,

mich hat es letzten Sonntag auch erwischt  Diagnose: Rockwood V )
Übernächsten Mittwoch werde ich operiert, ist zwar 2,5 Wochen nach dem Sturz etwas spät, aber liegt lt. Chirurgen noch im Rahmen. 
OP wird  minimal invasiv durchgeführt. 
Was mich etwas wundert: nur eine Nacht im KH und Physio gleich 2 Tage nach Op?
Hier noch jemand Erfahrungen zu der OP mittels tight rope (bzw. dessen Nachfolger doc bone? ). Gern auch per PN, Danke schonmal. 

Gruß Roland


----------



## Ahija (25. Oktober 2018)

Hammer, dass die dir scheinbar bei dem Bild noch eine 10kg Hantel in die Hand gedrückt haben.
Also ich konnte nach der OP drei Tage lang nicht alleine aufstehen, da die Schulter gestützt werden musste, weil der Schmerz mich sonst nicht hochkommen ließ.
Dementsprechend empfinde ich nur eine Nacht stationär und bereits zwei Tage später Physio als extrem sportlich.

Jedoch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Tight Rope!
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das wird schon werden. 


Zu mir: Ich hab mich heute das erste mal seit 4 Monaten wieder richtig gestreckt. Also beide Arme kerzengerade über den Kopf. Ein witziges Gefühl.
Bin allerdings echt froh wenn die Fäden am Dienstag rauskommen. Die Pflasterorgien beim Duschen nerven echt tierisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Oktober 2018)

@mexx2 
Anbei mein Behandlungsschema ausm KKH.
Nach 2 Tagen Phsyio...da lag ich noch im Krankenhaus...!
Bei Fragen fragen?


----------



## buzilla (26. Oktober 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Hammer, dass die dir scheinbar bei dem Bild noch eine 10kg Hantel in die Hand gedrückt haben.
> Also ich konnte nach der OP drei Tage lang nicht alleine aufstehen, da die Schulter gestützt werden musste, weil der Schmerz mich sonst nicht hochkommen ließ.
> Dementsprechend empfinde ich nur eine Nacht stationär und bereits zwei Tage später Physio als extrem sportlich.
> 
> ...



RESPEKT und daß ganz ohne Schmerzen?? 
Also bei mir ist die Platte jetzt seit 16 Tagen raus und über 90 Grad geht nix ohne "Schmerz"!
Denke daß ich an der Krankengymnastik nicht vorbei komme! Fäden kommen bei mir am Montag raus!


----------



## hardtails (26. Oktober 2018)

mexx2 schrieb:


> Nábend,
> 
> mich hat es letzten Sonntag auch erwischt  Diagnose: Rockwood V )
> Übernächsten Mittwoch werde ich operiert, ist zwar 2,5 Wochen nach dem Sturz etwas spät, aber liegt lt. Chirurgen noch im Rahmen.
> ...



bei mir kam am tag nach der op bevor ich heim bin der physio und zeigte mit übungen die ich machen kann. 

und am tag nach der entfernung der hakenplatte bin ich radfahren gegangen....


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Oktober 2018)

mexx2 schrieb:


> Nábend,
> 
> mich hat es letzten Sonntag auch erwischt  Diagnose: Rockwood V )
> Übernächsten Mittwoch werde ich operiert, ist zwar 2,5 Wochen nach dem Sturz etwas spät, aber liegt lt. Chirurgen noch im Rahmen.
> ...


ich hatte RW5 + Bruch Schulterdach. Konnte keine Platte machen deswegen weil Knochen etwas durch 
bin auch ab Tag 2 heim, durfte den Arm 30 Grad bewegen, kein Gilchrist. Physio und Hanteltraining (Bizepscurls und Trizepszug sehr sauber ausgeführt) gefühlt auf dem OP Tisch, denke ca ab Tag 3-4. Also, alles gut. Habe peinlich auf die Winkel aufgepasst, nach 3 Wochen 60 Grad, dann 90, dann voll.
Habe einen Dogbone drin, alles gut (etwas straff gespannt, aber das musste so weil das Schlüsselbein jwd abgestanden hat). Alles an Details per PN wenn du magst. Kopf hoch, nach 6 Wochen war ich auf dem Rad, nach 6 Tagen auf der Rolle. Aber: sauber und langsam aufbauen hat absolute prio, jede Verletzung ist anders


----------



## mexx2 (26. Oktober 2018)

Hey,

Danke an Alle für eure Informationen! 



Ahija schrieb:


> Hammer, dass die dir scheinbar bei dem Bild noch eine 10kg Hantel in die Hand gedrückt haben.
> Also ich konnte nach der OP drei Tage lang nicht alleine aufstehen, da die Schulter gestützt werden musste, weil der Schmerz mich sonst nicht hochkommen ließ.
> Dementsprechend empfinde ich nur eine Nacht stationär und bereits zwei Tage später Physio als extrem sportlich.
> 
> ...



Ja, schmerzen hatte ich schon... Aber wenn dies zur Diagnose notwendig ist lässt man es halt über sich ergehen, bekam links und rechts eine 10kg kettlebell in die Hand. Bin auch mal gespannt, aber wird schon gehen, ich denke die haben da schon ihre Erfahrungswerte.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 788122 @mexx2
> Anbei mein Behandlungsschema ausm KKH.
> Nach 2 Tagen Phsyio...da lag ich noch im Krankenhaus...!
> Bei Fragen fragen?



Danke für das Schema!
Wann war bei dir die OP und wie war der Verlauf und wie geht es dir mittlerweile dabei? Du hattest doch auch bereits ab dem 2. Tag Physio? Wie erging es dir mit der Ruhigstellung/nach der Ruhigstellung?

Im Anhang noch das Bild ohne zusatzgewicht.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## hardtails (26. Oktober 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Hammer, dass die dir scheinbar bei dem Bild noch eine 10kg Hantel in die Hand gedrückt haben.



Das gehört zum üblichen Ablauf. Der Studi wollte das bei mir auch, aber da der arm ca 10cm länger war und die schulter entsprechend optisch weiter unten haben wir drauf verzichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Oktober 2018)

Meine OP war Ende Juni,bereue nichts.
Bin fast wieder der Alte...bin ja au nicht mehr der Jüngste!
Am Anfang durfte ich meinen Arm selber aktiv nicht bewegen,sprich der PyhsioTherapeut hat ihn mir durchbewegt.
War am Anfang schon Schmerzhaft/ unangenehm.
Verlauf war eigentlich gut.Die ersten 4 Wochen weitgehenst Stillhalten,die Bänder brauchen Zeit um zusammen zufinden.
Da wirste halt schnell recht steif unbeweglich,aber das kommt wieder mit der Zeit.Und verlierst halt Muskelmasse.
Dann aktiv viel selber machen.Sprich Kraft ,Dehnen usw soweit erlaubt.Au mal den Bequemen Level verlassen...
Ich habe mich weitgehenst an die Ärztemeinungen gehalten insbesondere Abstützbewegungen,schweres Heben,Bewegungslimit usw.
Stell dich darauf ein das du auf der Betroffenen Seite länger nicht richtig liegen,schlafen kannst.
Ein Rucksack auch leichter dir am Anfang Schmerzen auf der Schulter bereitet.
Deine Schulter gut knirscht.
Dir die ersten Male beim Biken die Schulter weh tut.
Das ist bei mir alles verschwunden.
Geh wieder Schwimmen au Kraulen,Bouldern,Biken usw.


----------



## Ahija (26. Oktober 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das gehört zum üblichen Ablauf. Der Studi wollte das bei mir auch, aber da der arm ca 10cm länger war und die schulter entsprechend optisch weiter unten haben wir drauf verzichtet



Versteh mich nicht falsch, bei mir sollten auch Fotos ohne und dann mit Belastung gemacht werden. Nur hat die röntgende Dame direkt nach dem ersten Foto den Doc angerufen und der hat direkt abgewunken beim Sichten der Fotos.
Ich wundere mich also nicht über die gängige Praxis, sondern weshalb der Bruch bei der Offensichtlichkeit noch belastet wurde.

Medizinisch wird das eventuell einen Grund haben. Wie schon so oft gesagt: Die Ärzte wissen was sie tun.


----------



## Ahija (26. Oktober 2018)

buzilla schrieb:


> RESPEKT und daß ganz ohne Schmerzen??
> Also bei mir ist die Platte jetzt seit 16 Tagen raus und über 90 Grad geht nix ohne "Schmerz"!
> Denke daß ich an der Krankengymnastik nicht vorbei komme! Fäden kommen bei mir am Montag raus!



Oh deinen Post habe ich fast übersehen.
Ja, ohne Schmerzen. Ich merke noch immer, dass die Schulter etwas hat und nicht so ist, wie vor dem Bruch. Ich schiebe das allerdings auf die Fäden. Die dehnen sich schließlich nicht mit und halten meine Haut fest. Womöglich wird das ab Dienstag, da kommen sie raus, besser. Das merke ich am Meisten beim Anziehen bzw. ausziehen von T-Shirts oder Pullovern, gerade wenn diese etwas enger geschnitten sind und nicht so richtig über den Rücken rutschen wollen.

Heute morgen habe ich mal bewusst auf der "kaputten" Schulter gelegen. Auch das ist fast wieder gut. Ich muss mich jedenfalls nicht mehr wegdrehen oder es gezielt aushalten. Die Beschreibung "Unangenehm, aber nicht schmerzhaft" trifft es wohl am Besten.


----------



## Ahija (30. Oktober 2018)

So - heute morgen sind mir die Fäden gezogen worden. Hat nochmal gut geblutet und die Arzthelferin hat sich auch ein wenig beschwert, dass ich erst nach 14 Tagen gekommen bin. Es stand halt so im Brief - aber meine Wundheilung wäre so gut gewesen, dass die Fäden schon richtig verwachsen wären.
Dementsprechend war das auch recht unangenehm.

Doc meinte jetzt noch 4 Wochen Ruhe - der andere Doc sagte "Leg los - mach Liegestützen!" und ein dritter sagte mir was von zwei Wochen langsam, aber Belastung.
Da ich sowieso schon seit zwei Wochen den Arm wieder fast ganz normal benutzt habe, halte ich mich wohl eher an die mittlere der Varianten.

Die erste Standradtour habe ich auch erledigt... herrliches Gefühl endlich wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs zu sein!

Bezüglich Tossy oder Rockwood.. ich hab weder noch. Bei mir wäre es eine Clavikularfraktur gewesen. Das würde man erst in diese Gruppen eingliedern, wenn ein Hochstand entstehen würde. Den hatte ich ja zum Glück nicht.


Mit diesen Worten hoffe ich also, dass letzte mal in diesem Thema zu schreiben.
Allen weiteren Betroffenen und zukünftig Betreffenden: Kopf hoch - auch das geht vorbei! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Soleikagod (5. November 2018)

Guten Tag, 
nach einem Sturz vor 4 Wochen habe ich mir laut Aussagen in 2 Krankenhäusern eine Rockwood 2 Verletzung zugezogen. Ein Weiteres Krankenhaus sagte Rockwood 3 und OP mit Hanenplatte. Ich vertraute da auf die Meinung der beiden Krankenhäuser und behandle seit dem konservativ. 
Die Diagnose wurde nur mittels Röntgen gestellt. Der hochstand des Schlüsselbeins im normalen zustand beträgt 0,5-1cm vielleicht. Also erträglich. Allerdings wandert es ein wenig Hoch wenn ich zum Beispiel die schulter kreisen lassen oder an die gesunde Schulter fassen möchte. Für mich eher ein Hinweis auf Tossy 3 da auch eine gewisse horizontale Instabilität da ist. Dies fiel natürlich auch alles erst vor ein paar Tagen auf als ich den Arm wieder voll bewegen konnte. Dies ging nach ablegen des gelchrist schon nach 2 Wochen gut. Radfahren geht, Liegestütz etc auch. Kraft ist mach 4 Wochen eigentlich wieder da. Allerdings nervt dieses wandern des Schlüsselbeins und es stört beim Schuhe binden. Geht das noch weg? Ferner merke ich dass die Schulter schnell ermüdet. Natürlich durch eine gewisse Fehlstellung begünstigt. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer späteren op? Werde natürlich jetzt nach 4 Wochen nix mehr machen können, da die Bänder nicht mehr heilen werden. 
Habe in kürze nochmal einen Termin beim Spezialisten und mrt. Mal schauen was letztendlich wirklich im Eimer ist. 
Diese Diagnosen auf Grund von Röntgenbildern sind schon sehr gewagt wie ich finde.


----------



## Ahija (5. November 2018)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Diese Diagnosen auf Grund von Röntgenbildern sind schon sehr gewagt wie ich finde.



Die Diskreditierung studierter Ärzter mit Meinung, dass müsse operiert werden allerdings auch.
Ob das noch weg geht bezweifle ich, erst recht, wenn du so schön weiter in der Vollbelastung keinerlei Rücksicht auf deinen Körper zu nehmen scheinst.

Ich würde mal zwei Stufen runterschalten und mindestens den Termin mit dem Spezialisten und dem MRT abwarten.
Und dann auf seine Meinung hören!


----------



## Deleted 476293 (6. November 2018)

Hier mal ein kurzes Update von mir im Bezug auf meine Rockwood 4 Verletzung welche mit 2 Bandings behandelt wurde.
Vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen ja in Zukunft.

Wie geschrieben hatte ich mir eine Rockwood 4 Verletzung zugezogen, bei der sämtliche Bänder in der schulter/am schlüsselbein gerissen sind. 
Am selben Tag erfolgten 2 röntgen Aufnahmen. Eine davon ohne Belastung und die zweite mit einer 10kg Hantel.

@Soleikagod
Es werden zwei aufnahmen gemacht, damit eben genau diagnostiziert werden kann. Die erste unbelastete Aufnahme dient nur dazu, um zu sehen, dass nichts gebrochen ist und man somit durch die Belastung nicht noch mehr kaputt macht. Auf der zweiten Aufnahme mit Belastung ist dann gut zu sehen, ob die klavikular das Schultergelenk bei Belastung trägt oder nicht. 
Sprich, sofern die Bänder gerissen sind und du etwas Schweres hebst senkt sich das Eckgelenk mit samt dem Oberarm ab und das Schlüsselbein steht hoch. 
Jeh nachdem wie groß die Lücke zwichen Schlüsselbein und dem Rabenschnabelvorsatz dann ist, unterscheidet man zwischen Tossy1-3/Rockwood1-5. 
Deswegen ist die zweite Aufnahme auch so wichtig da man ohne diese keine vernünftige Diagnose stellen kann. Aber MRT kann wohl auch nicht schaden.  Wichtig ist nur, so habe ich von mehreren leuten gehört, das die OP innerhalb von maximal 14 (vlt auch ein paar mehr oder weniger) tagen erfolgt da ansonsten die Bänder anfangen zu vernarben und somit nicht mehr optimal zusammen wachsen können. 

Drücke dir die daumen das nur ein Band kaputt ist, dann kommst du nämlich womoglich um eine OP herum.  



9 Tage nach meinem Sturz wurde ich dann operiert. 
Verwendet wurden zwei Bandings dessen Namen mir entfallen sind. 
(Handelt sich nicht wie vorerst angegeben um das Arthrax TightRope. Jedoch wär das ganze so stabil das man ein Messer bräuchte um die durch zu bekommen. Handelt sich um 2 Bandings, ein Banding ist 5mm dick und besteht aus 8 verzwirbelten Bändern. Denke das hällt vorerst einiges aus ) 
Dazu wurden zwei Kanäle durch das Schlüsselbein gebohrt durch welche die Kordeln geführt wurden. Auf Metall wurde bei mir komplett verzichtet. Das Banding welches ich drin habe zersetzt sich in ein bis ein ein halb Jahren vollständig. 
Somit ist keine zweite OP notwendig und Metall bleibt dadurch auch nicht zurück. 


Ab dem ersten Tag post op
durfte ich den arm bis maximal 60 Grad vom Körper abspreizen und den Gilchrist Tag und Nacht (!) für 4 Wochen dauerhaft tragen. (!) Das ist wichtig da sich das Schulterblatt bei zu großen Bewegungen nach oben oder unten dreht und somit das Banding reißen kann bzw dies die Vernarbung des Bandapperates beeinträchtigt. 
Tipp von mir: Beim Duschen den lädierten arm einfach in ne selbstgemachte Schlinge aus irgendeinem Band legen, dadurch fällt das ganze auch leichter. 
Habe mit leichter physio angefangen bei der der Therapeut den Arm bewegt und ich somit eig nur daliegen muss. 

Ab der 4. Woche post op
durfte ich dann den arm bis maximal 90 Grad bewegen wobei die Bewegung nach hinten (auch jetzt noch) schmerzhaft ist. Den Gilchrist brauchte ich ab dieser phase nichtmehr.
Das ständige Gefühl von "Muskelkater" und das ziehen der verheilenden Bänder hat mich aber immer wieder dazu gezwungen den verband kurzzeitig anzulegen. 


6. Wochepost op - Tag 45 
Wurde eben wieder geröntgt. Soweit sieht alles gut aus, das Banding hält das Schlüsselbein gut in Position. Mir wurde gesagt ich dürfe den Arm nun wieder frei bewegen. Sollte jedoch überkopf arbeiten für 2-3 Monate vermeiden und generell das ganze ruhig angehen und den arm nicht zu stark belasten. 
Meine Frage, ob ich Liegestütze(auch Fahrradfahren) dürfe erwiederte mein Arzt mit einem lächeln und sagte mir, das sich dadurch die Schulter zu stark verschieben würde. Auch Muskeltraining mit Hanteln sollte ich momentan noch tunlichst vermeiden. 

Hatte mir erhofft nun sofort wieder voll mit dem Aufbautraining anfangen zu dürfen aber was solls. 
In der Physio mache ich nun Übungen mit Theraband aber das auch nur ganz leicht. 
Es dauert eben seine Zeit bis das ganze anständig vernarbt ist.
Aber wie schonmal gesagt, lieber pausiere ich jetzt monatelang, als das ich den arm zu früh belaste, das ganze nicht anständig ausheilt und dadurch das Risiko einer erneuten Verletzung der schulter durch einen Sturz zusätzlich vergrößert wird.

@Bindsteinracer
Da fällt mir auf das es bei dir nun bald 6 Monate post op sind.
Super, freut mich für dich. Dann kannste ja bald wider richtig Biken.


----------



## Soleikagod (6. November 2018)

@dtx 
Ja die belastete Aufnahme wurde ja gemacht. Aber dA können rockwood 2 und 3 Aufnahmen sehr ähnlich sein


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. November 2018)

@Soleikagod halt am besten mal die Füße still,glaub nicht das du dir mit deinen Liegestützen einen Gefallen getan hast.
Lese dir am besten mal die Berichte der letzten Seiten von mir durch,könnte dir ggf weiterhelfen.
Will hier nicht nochmal die ganze Story runterschrauben...wurde au erst 6 Wochen später Operiert.
@dtx ja ich hab schon die 1 oder andere Runde gedreht 
Auf schmalen wie auf groben Reifen.


----------



## Tzakovski (6. November 2018)

hallo leute
mein update

2 wochen und 4 tage nach entfernung des implantats bin ich bei 80% meiner beweglichkeit
war auch schon 2 tage auf der freeride strecke ...alles ohne beschwerden

das gelenk ist sehr straf und fest verwachsen - die arzte haben mir gesagt es war sehr schwer den draht zu entfernen
eigentlich habe ich schon ganz normal trainiert - paar 18 kg hanteln geschwungen und gesprungenen liegestütze gemacht

man spürt schon das es noch zeit brauchen wird aber ich denke in 4 monate bin ich bei 99%
das letzte prozent wird sich ewig lang ziehen denke ich
aber es ist halt alles ein wenig versteift ... ich denke damit kann ich leben

jiujitsu und andere verdrehereien sind noch nur vorsichtig möglich aber nicht weil es nicht geht sondern weil ich nicht übertreiben will

ich mache ein weiteres update in paar wochen

schauen wir was sich ändern wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. November 2018)

Tzakovski schrieb:


> hallo leute
> mein update...
> jiujitsu und andere verdrehereien sind noch nur vorsichtig möglich aber nicht weil es nicht geht sondern weil ich nicht übertreiben will
> 
> ...


 Vermute du warst vorm Sturz auch schon gut trainiert und weißt auch, wie man halbwegs sauber trainiert? Das macht das "Comeback" viel einfacher, meine Physios/Docs waren auch eher verwundert ob es schnellen Fortschritts.
Das alles etwas versteifter ist, kann ich bestätigen, Physio war danach eine gute Hilfe für mich (bin aber auch Bewegungslegastheniker)


----------



## Tzakovski (8. November 2018)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Vermute du warst vorm Sturz auch schon gut trainiert und weißt auch, wie man halbwegs sauber trainiert? Das macht das "Comeback" viel einfacher, meine Physios/Docs waren auch eher verwundert ob es schnellen Fortschritts.
> Das alles etwas versteifter ist, kann ich bestätigen, Physio war danach eine gute Hilfe für mich (bin aber auch Bewegungslegastheniker)



ja
du hast mich durchschaut ...


was ist eigentlich mit deine magic mary
wie schwer sind die pro stück und sind diese auch tubles noch zu gebrauchen?


----------



## torcida1 (9. November 2018)

@JanFl 
Hallo bei mir würde im Mai Rockwood 5 diagnostiziert! Hab eine Hackenplatte eingesetzt bekommen die nach 10 Wochen rauskamen! Ca 3 Wochen danach hab ich einen deutlichen Überstand des Schlüsselbeins festgestellt! Nach erneuter Untersuchung in der Klinik ist die Diagnose das die Bänder nicht gehalten haben! Mir wurde vor der ersten OP gesagt das dies passieren kann! Bei mir steht jetzt ne Bandplastik an! Da ich mit dem momentanen Stand Schmerzen bei Belastung habe! Ich würde an deiner Stelle Mal zum Arzt gehen!


----------



## Beppe (10. November 2018)

torcida1 schrieb:


> @JanFl
> Hallo bei mir würde im Mai Rockwood 5 diagnostiziert! Hab eine Hackenplatte eingesetzt bekommen die nach 10 Wochen rauskamen! Ca 3 Wochen danach hab ich einen deutlichen Überstand des Schlüsselbeins festgestellt! Nach erneuter Untersuchung in der Klinik ist die Diagnose das die Bänder nicht gehalten haben! Mir wurde vor der ersten OP gesagt das dies passieren kann! Bei mir steht jetzt ne Bandplastik an! Da ich mit dem momentanen Stand Schmerzen bei Belastung habe! Ich würde an deiner Stelle Mal zum Arzt gehen!




Bekommst du etwas von Arthrex eingesetzt oder ein Band aus dem Knie?
Wie gehts dir sonst hinsichtlich Rückenschmerzen, Nacken- u Schulterschmerzen?
Wünsch dir alles gute.


----------



## Deleted 476293 (14. November 2018)

torcida1 schrieb:


> @JanFl
> Hallo bei mir würde im Mai Rockwood 5 diagnostiziert! Hab eine Hackenplatte eingesetzt bekommen die nach 10 Wochen rauskamen! Ca 3 Wochen danach hab ich einen deutlichen Überstand des Schlüsselbeins festgestellt! Nach erneuter Untersuchung in der Klinik ist die Diagnose das die Bänder nicht gehalten haben! Mir wurde vor der ersten OP gesagt das dies passieren kann! Bei mir steht jetzt ne Bandplastik an! Da ich mit dem momentanen Stand Schmerzen bei Belastung habe! Ich würde an deiner Stelle Mal zum Arzt gehen!




Was genau meinst du mit deutlichem überstand?
Bei mir steht das schlüsselbein auch etwas hoch, so ca 0.5-1 cm.

Klingt richtig mies hoffe das wird wieder.


----------



## Beppe (19. November 2018)

Im SWR lief eben ein Beitrag rund um das Thema Schulter OP, hab leider nur die letzten wenigen Minuten sehen können.....
Die Sendung ist aber in der Mediathek abrufbar und wird beisielsweise am 25.11. ich glaub um 13Uhr irgendwas wiederholt.


----------



## buzilla (21. November 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Im SWR lief eben ein Beitrag rund um das Thema Schulter OP, hab leider nur die letzten wenigen Minuten sehen können.....
> Die Sendung ist aber in der Mediathek abrufbar und wird beisielsweise am 25.11. ich glaub um 13Uhr irgendwas wiederholt.


https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=58907250-ecb4-11e8-9a07-005056a12b4c


----------



## Gino1970 (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,
gucke ab und an mal im Forum rein die letzte Zeit ist Funkstille, möglicher Weise keine Unfälle keine Verlätzungen auch gut so.

Frohe Weihnachten und ein schönes neues Jahr.⛄.

LG GINO


----------



## Tzakovski (19. Dezember 2018)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> gucke ab und an mal im Forum rein die letzte Zeit ist Funkstille, möglicher Weise keine Unfälle keine Verlätzungen auch gut so.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten und ein schönes neues Jahr.⛄.
> ...


es ist auch winter und die bikeparks sind zu
aber auf jeden fall dir auch frohe weihnachten und ein frohes fest

und an alle die mit den OP folgen zu kämpfen haben ... gute besserung und viel mut .. das wird schon alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FauNaa (18. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,
da ich hier in den letzten Monaten öfter mal reingeschaut habe, um mich ein wenig zu informieren, gebe ich auch mal meine Verletzung zum Guten. Man liest hier ja meist, wenn etwas nicht ganz so gut läuft und da es bei mir (bis jetzt) ganz positiv verläuft, liest man das als Verletzter vielleicht auch mal ganz gerne.
Vorweg zu mir: 28 Jahre, recht sportlich, Fitness, ambitionierter Hobbyläufer, Polizeibeamter.

26.10.: Auf dem Rennrad (ich weiß, das hier ist ein MTB-Forum ) lief mir eine Fußgängerin vors Rad. Das tat ihrem Unterarm nicht so gut und auch meiner Schulter im nachfolgenden Sturz nicht.
Auf einen Freitagnachmittag passierte in der Notaufnahme natürlich nicht mehr viel. Da ich keine großen Schmerzen hatte, wurde nach 4 Stunden Wartezeit eine ACG-Sprengung mit Klaviaturhochstand festgestellt. Mit ein paar Ibus und einer Art Gilchristverband ging es nach Hause.

Am Montag/Dienstag darauf wurde das ganze dann bestätigt und als Rockwood V / Tossy 3 konkretisiert und eine OP empfohlen. Das ist natürlich immer sehr individuell und muss jeder für sich wissen. Für mich gab es eigentlich bei Rockwood V, meinem Alter und Sport als Teil meines Lebens keine andere Option als die OP. 

Am 01.11 stand dann die OP ( 2 TightRopes mit DogBoneButtons) an, lief alles nach Plan. Das Ganze dauert ca. 45 Min und ist eigentlich eine StandardOP für jede Orthopädie/Unfallklinik.
2 Nächte musste ich stationär bleiben und ich bekam direkt am Tag danach "Krankengymnastik" (wenn man das so nennen kann). Das sind tatsächlich absolute Basics in der KG, aber ich denke auch, dass das schon echt hilfreich ist.
Schmerzen waren gering, Bewegung natürlich durch Gilchrist sehr eingeschränkt. Empfehle jedem das Ding ab und zu zu lösen.
Im Krankenhaus war alles gut, Henriettenstift Hannover, neue Station, hatte teilweise eim Einzelzimmer, alles wirklich gut.

Der Nachbehandlungsplan ist natürlich auf den ersten Blick sehr ernüchternd... Nach 7 Wochen keine Bewegungslimitierung mehr, bis dahin Gilchrist. nach 3 Monaten zunehmende Belastung. erst nach 9 Monaten Kontakt- und Risikoaportarten.
Nach 1 Woche war ich beim Physiotherapeuten, seitdem zweimal die Woche und ganz wichtig (gerade am Anfang) zweimal am Tag habe ich Übungen vom Physio zuhause gemacht. Dafür sind Hanteln und Theraband echt nützlich. 
Wichtig dabei : möglichst fix Krankengymnastik (und Lymphdrainage) zu bekommen und wirklich mit leichtem Gewicht und vielen Wiederholungen zu starten.
Mein Physio hat mich dabei immer etwas gebremst, was mich erst ein wenig gestört hat, aber im Nachhinein komplett richtig war.
Habe etwa 3 Wochen den Gilchrist Tag&Nacht getragen, dabei natürlich immer mal wieder das Ding für ein paar Stunden abgelegt. Nach 3 Wochen nur noch nachts, um unkontrollierte Bewegung zu vermeiden. Tagsüber vorsichtig bei schnellen Bewegungen, aber sich langsam an alle Alltagsbewegungen erarbeitem. nach 5/6 Wochen ging mir der Gilchrist so auf die Nerven, dass ich ihn auch nachts abgelegt habe.

Ich war gute zwei Monate krankgeschrieben und habe knapp 6 Wochen schweren Herzens sportlich die Füße stillgehalten, was allerdings auch mit kleinen Frakturen in Jochbein, Kieferhöhle und Orbitaboden in Folge des Sturzes zu tun hatte. (Dank geht raus an den Helm, dass nicht mehr passiert ist )
Dann bin ich wieder langsam ins Lauf- und Fitnesstraining eingestiegen. Mittlerweile läuft das auch soweit ganz gut, wobei längst noch nicht alles möglich ist und Hauptaugenmerk auf der Schulter liegt. (Fast) Volle Beweglichkeit ist wieder da, nur die Belastung muss langsam gesteuert werden, ist allerdings auf einem gutem Weg. Klar fühlt sich die Schulter auch noch im direkten Vergleich etwas anders an, aber auch das ist wohl normal und wird noch ein paar Wochen brauchen. Narben sind super verheilt.

Ich habe zusätzlich von Anfang an homöopathisch OPC und MSM zu mir genommen. Ist natürlich immer die Frage, ob das wirklich hilft und ob man daran glaubt, aber mir persönlich hat es zumindest vom Kopf geholfen, weil ich einfach alles mögliche ausschöpfen wollte.

Mittlerweile arbeite ich wieder voll, bin gut im Training und alles läuft nach Plan. ich habe noch 7 Wochen lang einmal die Woche Krankengymnastik und bin guter Hoffnung, dass alles wieder top wird. Das Rennrad bleibt aber erstmal noch ein wenig im Keller (wenn es dann demnächst wieder heile ist), auf die Wintersaison verzichte ich erstmal, auch wenn es langsam wieder möglich wäre, aber mich drängt ja nichts.

Der Beitrag ist doch etwas lang geworden, aber vielleicht helfen die Informationen dem ein oder anderen!  Falls noch jemand Fragen hat, nur raus damit!
Allen gute Besserung weiterhin !


----------



## Soleikagod (18. Januar 2019)

Mein Rockwood 2/3 wurde konservativ behandelt. Nach 1 Woche bin ich mit Gelchrist auf der Rolle gefahren. Nach 3 Wochen auch ohne. Nach 4 Wochen voller Bewegungsumpfang und jetzt nach 2,5 Monaten bin ich auch nahezu komplett beschwerdefrei. Nur Liegestütz zwicken etwas. Ansonsten gehen auch Klimmzüge und Bankdrücken in Maßen. 
Leider war auch im MRT nicht eindeutig zu sehen ob rockwood 2 oder 3. Hochstand hält sich optisch in Grenzen. Alles in allem die richtige Entscheidung. Grüße


----------



## Chemtrail (18. Januar 2019)

FauNaa schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> da ich hier in den letzten Monaten öfter mal reingeschaut habe, um mich ein wenig zu informieren, gebe ich auch mal meine Verletzung zum Guten. Man liest hier ja meist, wenn etwas nicht ganz so gut läuft und da es bei mir (bis jetzt) ganz positiv verläuft, liest man das als Verletzter vielleicht auch mal ganz gerne.
> Vorweg zu mir: 28 Jahre, recht sportlich, Fitness, ambitionierter Hobbyläufer, Polizeibeamter.
> 
> ...





Bist wohl privatversichert. Liest sich so als hätte jeder versucht das Maximum an Kohle heraus zu pressen, mit einem Hauch von Misery garniert.

Ich würde dir eher empfehlen dich mehr zu bewegen.

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Ahija (18. Januar 2019)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Bist wohl privatversichert.


Ist er - Stichwort "Polizeibeamter". Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, wieso nun das Maximum an Kohle herausgepresst wurde. Ich habe als Kassenpatient auch in einem Einzelzimmer gelegen, und das sogar 5 Nächte. Ohne besondere Behandlungswünsche oder Zusatzversicherungen. Manchmal hat man eben einfach Glück.


----------



## Chemtrail (18. Januar 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ist er - Stichwort "Polizeibeamter". Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, wieso nun das Maximum an Kohle herausgepresst wurde. Ich habe als Kassenpatient auch in einem Einzelzimmer gelegen, und das sogar 5 Nächte. Ohne besondere Behandlungswünsche oder Zusatzversicherungen. Manchmal hat man eben einfach Glück.



Mein Vater ist auch Polizeibeamter und gesetzlich versichert. Beamte sind nicht automatisch privat versichert, auch wenn es auf die meisten zutrifft. Ich bin Selbstständig und freiwillig gesetzlich statt privat versichert. Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an welches Modell das geeignetere für einen ist.


----------



## Ahija (19. Januar 2019)

Danke @Chemtrail, wieder was gelernt. Die Polizisten in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind alle privat versichert. Daher meine Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cello6 (6. Februar 2019)

Moin Shred-Gemeinde,



weil die Beiträge in diesem Forum mir sehr halfen, möchte ich meine Story mit euch teilen.

In den meisten Foren werden immer nur die Sorgen geteilt oder geschrieben was alles nicht gut lief. Bei mir lief alles super, daher mein Beitrag.

Zuerst Grundsätzliches:       
- 28 Jahre
- Sportlich, regelmäßig Krafttraining
- Am 12.08. in Hahnenklee zerlegt
- Rockwood 3B, eine Schaftbreite Abstand unter Gewicht
- 20.08. OP mit MINAR (Single Tightrope)



Am Unfalltag besuchte ich die Notaufnahme. Diese war sich aber sehr unsicher, ob ich operiert werden muss oder eben nicht. Daher musste ich am Folgetag mehrere zusätzliche Röntgenaufnahmen anfertigen lassen, aber kein MRT/CT. Nach viel Diskussion zwischen den Ärzten ergab sich eine Rockwood 3 Diagnose. Dennoch überließen sie mir die Entscheidung, ob OP oder konventionell. Nach drei Tagen hin und her sagte ich der OP zu. Generell habe ich mich sehr schwer mit der Entscheidung getan. Meine Pro Argumente waren: 1. Ich bin ein sportlicher Typ und wollte weiterhin ohne große Einschränkungen Sport machen 2. Ich wollte die bestmögliche Stabilität wiedererlangen. Und ein Grund für die OP lag in dem OP-Verfahren. Ich wollte ungern die Platte drin haben, die ich später wieder entfernen hätte müssen. Außerdem eine kleinere Narbe. Ich weiß, mimimi… 

Bei der OP wurde erst gesehen, dass alle meine Bänder durch waren. Von außen oder auf dem Röntgenbild war es nicht zu erkennen, weil mein trainierter Nackenmuskel das Schlüsselbein gut stabil in der Position gehalten hat.

OP war mit Plexusblockade am Hals was dafür sorgte, dass ich die ersten Stunden nach der OP durch die Gegend gesprungen bin. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Da wusste ich aber noch nicht was auf mich zukommt. Nach ca. 5 Stunden verließ mich die Betäubung… ich dachte immer Fingerschmerzen gehen zu Herzen, aber diese Schmerzen waren richtig heftig. So heftig, dass ich wie festgenagelt im Bett lag und dachte, so könnte sich eine Geburt anfühlen.... (Nach dem Unfall bin ich mit dem kaputten AC Gelenk nach Hause gefahren…) Naja, daraufhin haben die Ärzte mich auf einen schönen Trip geschickt.  Ich verbrachte 2 Nächte im Krankenhaus.

Vier Wochen Gilchrist-Verband Tag und Nacht. Obwohl es für mich von Anfang auch mal angenehm war den Arm auf dem Sofa lang zumachen. Physio bis zur 6. Woche nur 90° zur Seite und nach vorne, damit das Gelenkt sich nicht versteift. Also komplett geführt/passiv, keine Bewegung nach hinten oder die ganze Schulter hoch und runter bewegen. Es soll verhindert werde, dass sich das Schlüsselbein eindreht und so sich das AC-Gelenk bewegt.

Trotz des Verbandes habe ich ab der 4. Woche wieder Sport gemacht. Ausdauer auf dem Fahrrad im Fitnessstudio und soweit es ging einseitiges Krafttraining. Ich glaube gerade die Kombination aus Ausdauer und Sauna (sobald die Narbe komplett verheilt ist) hat zur guten Abheilung beigetragen.

Ab der 6. Woche ist es extrem wichtig einen guten Physiotherapeuten zu haben. Ich hatte Glück und mein Physiotherapeut erkannte, dass mein Schlüsselbein sich leicht gedreht hat und ich so den Arm nicht komplett heben konnte. Nachdem er gleich in der siebten Woche mein Schlüsselbein regelrecht misshandelte und meinen Arm immer bis über die Grenzen gebogen hat, hatte ich nach 8 Wochen schon ca. 95 % meines Bewegungsraums wieder. Das fand ich sehr bemerkenswert. Also bitte sich nicht streicheln lassen. Ab da an bis zur 12. Woche Muskelaufbau der Schulter im Kraftausdauerbereich. Ab der 13. Woche wieder Krafttraining soweit es nicht wehtat. Nach fünf Monaten hatte ich 90 % meiner vorherigen Kraft wieder. Ich glaube sowas wie ein Memoryeffect in den Muskeln muss es geben.

Heute, fast sechs Monate später, kann ich halbwegs auf der Schulter schlafen. Dennoch wache ich irgendwann mit leichten Schmerzen auf.

Bankdrücken, Klimmzüge und Schrägbankdrücken gehen schon. Ich muss die Bewegung trotzdem sehr kontrolliert ausführen, weil ich sonst ein Ziehen in der Schulter verspüre.

Position des Schlüsselbeins hat sich nicht verändert. Ich hatte Anfang das Gefühl, dass es sich leicht angehoben hat.  Aber bei mir ist die Narbe direkt über dem verheilten AC-Gelenk, welches dadurch  auch leicht dicker ist, und daher es nur so aussieht als wäre es höher. Wenn ich heute auf das Schlüsselbein drücke schaffe ich es das Schlüsselbein ein wenig nach unten zu drücken. Auf der heilen Seite bewegt es sich nicht so viel. Die kleine Platte, die den Faden hält, merke ich sehr deutlich. Ich kann sie sehr deutlich ertasten und z. B. beim Tragen eines Rucksacks zieht es auch mal.



Apropos Narbe. Eigentlich sollte sie nur 4-5 cm lang sein. Naja, die Ärztin hatte wohl Spaß am Aufschneiden. Jetzt ist sie 9 cm… 



Schlussendlich ist es meines Erachtens gut gelaufen. Paar Probleme werden hoffentlich noch verschwinden, dennoch wird die Schulter nicht so sein wie vorher.



Cheers, Mates. See you on the trails.


----------



## Tzakovski (6. Februar 2019)

das meine ich auch
nicht verzweifeln es geht deutlich mehr als man denkt

ich habe keine bänder mehr und es wurde keine tightrope gemacht  sondern nur kirschner draht aber jetzt ist die schulter genau so stabil und kraft ist auch wie vorher nur ca. 2% bewegungsfreihet sind noch zu erarbeiten

damit will ich sagen .... muskelaufbau und training mit verstand macht sogar das was ärzte sagen das nicht möglich ist MÖGLICH


also nur weiter machen ...ich habe nur 6 monate gebraucht bis ich fit war

LG


----------



## Gino1970 (23. April 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich wurde ende januar Opariert Rockwood 5 Chronisch 1/2 Jahr nach Sturtz mit Sehne Knie Tight Rope Technik, nun nach 12 Wochen post Op bin ich im grossen ganzen zu frieden stabilität ist in der schulter Beweglichkeit arbeite ich noch dran ,frage an euch Tossianer bei mir ist  der Schlüsselbein nach oben gewandert so possition Tossy 2 mässig,ich kann den den schlüsselbein minimal nach unten drücken,
vor op konnte ich sehr gut Klavierspielen 1,5 cm hochstand,habe leichtes druck spannung in der schulter spüre den Button.
was habt ihr für Efahrung mit Tight Rope, muss dazu sagen das ich sehr viel Muskelmasse verloren habe an der schulter so wie an Brust,
bin nun fleisig dabei   Muskelnaufbau mit der hoffung das diese druck/Spanung gefühl verschwindet.

LG Gino.


----------



## tomac7 (23. April 2019)

Ich kann dir sagen: Muskelaufbau ist alles. Bei mir war nach 1,5 Jahren trotz misslungener OP, alles wie vorher. Kein Druck in der Schulter, gleiche Stabilität, ähnliche Ästhetik. Bankdrücken 90 Kilo geht jetzt auch wieder...


----------



## Ahija (24. April 2019)

Ich bin auch, jetzt 10 Monate nach dem Unfall, wieder ganz der alte. Ganz ohne Reha oder Krankengymnastik und auch ganz normal an das gehalten, was mir der Arzt gesagt hat. Sprich in Ruhe auskurieren, das wird alles wiederkommen. Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## hardtails (24. April 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Sprich in Ruhe auskurieren, das wird alles wiederkommen. Gut Ding will Weile haben.




das ist ja auch das einzig richtige
bei dem was die leute hier teilweise treiben kann man ja nur den kopfschüttel
und hoffen das es da üblliche internetphänomen ist....


----------



## paburk (5. Mai 2019)

Bei mir war auch wieder alles gut. Habe 9 Monate später etwas sehr schweres gehoben und nun spüre ich es wieder. Also einfach ein wenig länger schonen als man es spürt.


----------



## knut1973 (26. Mai 2019)

da es hier ja sehr viele erfahrungen gibt, habe ich mich mal hier registriert, um mir ein paar tipps zu holen...
ich hatte am 08.05 einen unfall und infolgedessen eine schultereckgelenkssprenung nach rockwood IV/V. am 13.05 wurde ich per tight rope-methode operiert. schmerzen habe ich keine (eigtl nur die ersten beiden tage), die fäden sind raus und seit letzter woche bin ich beim physio (zunächst passiv bis 40°). außer vorm dem fernseher oder beim waschen trage ich den gilchrist.

da ich zugegebenermaßen etwas ängstlich bin, dass die "bänder" wieder reissen, hätte ich folgende fragen:
- kann man bei der zweiten woche beim waschen den arm/die schulter schon etwas abspreizen, dass man sich einigermaßen unter der betrffenden achsel waschen kann? habe ich heute morgen, war aber ein echter kraftaufwand. 
- ohne den gilchrist mache ich primär übungen mit der hand. dazu versuche ich den hängenden arm leicht schaukeln zu lassen. allerdings habe ich das problen, dass ich den arm nicht komplett gerade bekomme. ist das zu der zeit noch normal?

besten dank schon einmal,
knut


----------



## IWA (26. Mai 2019)

schmerzfrei nach 2 tagen, da kannst du wirklich froh sein! hatte am 3.2.19 nach sturz tossy 3 rechts mit allen bändern ab. 4 tage später op und es wurde eine hackenplatte eingesetzt. ich hatte 4-5 wochen schon recht starke schmerzen in der schulter. allerdings hatte ich auch 3 rippen durch, der hals schmerzte eine ganze zeit lang und der linke arm war anfangs auch nur unter schmerzen zu bewegen. in meinem fall wurde mir geraten den gilchrist nach 3 tagen abzulegen und den arm möglichst viel zu bewegen. (das soll aber nicht heissen, dass das auch in deinem fall gut ist) aber anfangs war da nicht viel mit bewegen... nach 2 wochen wurde es etwas besser und anfangs bekam ich den arm im ellebogen auch nur schlecht gerade. habe dann mehrmals täglich 100x gebeugt und dann ging es nach 3 tagen. da die platte bei mir etwas eingeklemmt hat und ich den arm gar nicht nach vorn bewegen konnte kam sie nach 7 wochen wieder raus. (vorteil hier, es bleibt nix zurück, war nach ambulanter op 2 stunden später wieder zuhause) 4tage später erster versuch auf dem fahrrad, nach 100m metern abgebrochen, zuviel spannung auf dem arm. eine woche später schon 10min gefahren, noch ne woche später das erste mal ne gute stunde. also wenn dir auch im moment alles hart vorkommen mag... geduld haben! das wird schon wieder, bin anfangs auch verzweifelt. man hat plötzlich zeit, muss/kann nicht arbeiten und kann nix machen!
vor einem erneuten reissen der bänder habe ich natürlich auch angst, aber meine pysioterapeutin meinte das sie normalerweise nur reissen wenn das gelenk "mehr als vorgesehen" bewegt wird. da die bänder durch das nähen aber etwas kürzer sind muss man sich das volle bewegunsspektrum erst wieder langsam erarbeiten, das gilt auch für die muskeln. kann mittlerweile ausser ganz über kopf schon wieder alles machen, schone aber trotzdem noch sehr zumindest was schweres gewichte angeht. lange zeit hatte ich wirklich angst ob das je wieder alles möglich sein wird...


----------



## knut1973 (27. Mai 2019)

IWA schrieb:


> schmerzfrei nach 2 tagen, da kannst du wirklich froh sein! hatte am 3.2.19 nach sturz tossy 3 rechts mit allen bändern ab. 4 tage später op und es wurde eine hackenplatte eingesetzt. ich hatte 4-5 wochen schon recht starke schmerzen in der schulter. allerdings hatte ich auch 3 rippen durch, der hals schmerzte eine ganze zeit lang und der linke arm war anfangs auch nur unter schmerzen zu bewegen. in meinem fall wurde mir geraten den gilchrist nach 3 tagen abzulegen und den arm möglichst viel zu bewegen. (das soll aber nicht heissen, dass das auch in deinem fall gut ist) aber anfangs war da nicht viel mit bewegen... nach 2 wochen wurde es etwas besser und anfangs bekam ich den arm im ellebogen auch nur schlecht gerade. (...)



danke für die antwort.
ich habe schon festgestellt, dass man die schulter bei einer op mit hakenplatte (aufgrund der stabilität) anscheinend schon sehr viel früher belasten kann. ich denke die schmerzen sind demnach auch etwas intensiver. 
das problem den arm (ohne hilfe) gerade zu bekommen, habe ich z.zt auch noch. aber gut, die op ist heute exakt zwei wochen her und ich hatte eigtl erst zweimal physio.
ab und an habe ich ein "zwicken" oder das gefühl als wenn sich etwas bewegt. aber ich vermute das ist einfach das ungewohnte neue zeug in der schulter und das generelle gefühl/die sensibilität an der stelle. bei mir steht in der anweisung explizit "sechs wochen gilchrist" und dann eben die langsam aufbauenden übungen/abduktionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IWA (27. Mai 2019)

in meinen entlassungspapieren stand auch, dass ich 6 wochen gilchrist tragen soll und jede belastung vermieden werden soll. die waren aber ohnehin nicht sehr eindeutig verfasst. ich hatte donnerstags meine op und samstags sagte der arzt mir ich solle den gilchrist komplett weglassen und montags haben die mich das erste mal auf einen schultersuhl gesetzt um den arm passiv zu bewegen. ich habe ca. 2 wochen den arm angewinkelt vor dem bauch getragen (fühlte sich so am erträglichsten an) und wäre mit einem gesunden arm wahrscheinlich keine 2 stunden möglich. ich glaube die probleme im ellebogen kamen dann von dieser haltung, bzw dem nicht bewegen.
ich habe die ersten sieben wochen den arm auch nicht belastet, max 2kg. konnte auch kein auto fahren, da ich nur wenige mm nach vorn bewegen konnte.


----------



## captainkroggy (30. Mai 2019)

Nun hab ich lange genug mitgelesen und sehr viel über Tossy gelernt, und darüber, dass jeder Sturz, jede Verletzung im Detail, jede Therapie und vor allem jeder Heilungsverlauf unterschiedlich sind.

Meine Geschichte ist etwas anders als die der meisten hier, habe ich doch bei meinem Sturz einen extrem guten Wirkungsgrad gehabt, sprich: ich habe mit dem geringstmöglichen Aufwand den höchstmöglichen Schaden angerichtet.

So, Spannungsbogen aufgebaut, jetzt geht´s los:

06.04.19, Bikepark Hahnenklee, morgens. Beim Eingrooven an einer völlig unspektakulären Stelle in einer Kurve übersehen, dass die oberste Schicht des Trails nach einer Frostnacht bereits angetaut und somit glatt wie Schmierseife war. Unvermittelt innerhalb einer 1/100 Sekunde mit dem Vorderrad nach links weggerutscht und auf rechte Schulter und Kopf gestützt. An dieser Stelle noch einmal Dank an die Firmen IXS und Ortema.

Sofort gemerkt, dass da in der Schulter etwas nicht iO ist. Fünf Jahre zuvor 4 Teile aus meinem Schlüsselbein links gemacht, das Gefühl war ähnlich.

Verlegung ins KkHs nach Goslar mit Röntgen in der üblichen Stellung von vorn. Diagnose Tossy II. Rucksackverband. Ab nach Hause. 3,5h Fahrt als Beifahrer.

Das war Samstag. Sonntag eigentlich ganz gut verbracht. Iboprofen ist schon geil…. Schlafen auf dem Rücken ging wider Erwarten echt gut.

Montag bei mir zu Hause in die Klinik. Der Assistenzarzt hat die Röntgenbilder aus dem Harz betrachtet und dem Prof gezeigt. Kommt zurück und sagt: Das ist Rockwood III, das machen wir mit einem Tight Rope fest. Ich so: ok.(?!) Er so: erklär, erläuter, laberababer. Ich so: wann? Er: am 18.04., früher geht nicht, aber dafür operiert der Chef selbst. Ich so: ok.

In der Zeit hab ich mich vor allem hier im Forum schlau gemacht und viel über tight rope und Hakenplatten gelernt und war anschliessend sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung des Prof. Die Tage waren schmerztechnisch absolut auszuhalten, nachts konnte ich (natürlich nur auf dem Rücken) hervorragend durchschlafen. Was mich wunderte, war mein grün/blauer Oberkörper….

Tag der OP, Aufwachraum: Ich mach die Augen auf, schaue nach rechts und denke…. F*ck!

Für eine athroskopische OP sieht der Verband komisch aus. Ein 15cm langes Pflaster erstreckt sich über meine Schulter ungefähr dort, wo das Schlüsselbein liegt. Ich so: WTF… Hakenplatte?! Hat der Prof doch noch im letzten Moment gemerkt, dass ich Kassenpatient bin?!

In dem Moment kommt der Prof in den Aufwachraum. Moin! - Moin! – Tja, wir mussten etwas umdisponieren – Ähhhh…wieso? – Naja, die Bänder sind nicht alle gerissen, sondern der Coracoid, der sog. Rabenschnabelfortsatz, an dem wir das tight rope befestigen wollten, ist leider vom Schulterblatt abgerissen und das Schulterblatt ist mehrfach gebrochen. – Ach…… - Tja, Sie haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet. Jetzt mussten wir eine Hakenplatte einsetzen und hoffen mal, dass das Ganze wieder zusammenwächst. Tschüß! Frohe Ostern! – Ähhh…ja, Dankeschön.

Tja, da lag ich nun – nicht wirklich stolz darauf, meine Schulter beim Wegrutschen in einer Kurve komplett zerstört zu haben… Wenn ich wenigstens einen 6m-Double verkackt hätte… aber nein!

Also: Rockwood III mit mehrfragmentärer Fraktur der Scapula mit Einstrahlung ins Glenoid und Abriss des coracoideus mit bis zu 1,4cm axialer Dehiszenz. Repariert mit Hakenplatte und Naht des acroklavikulären(?) Bandes. Der Rabenschnabelfortsatz muss sich selber finden. 2 Wochen postoperativ Tragen einer 15-Grad-Abduktionsschiene 24/7, danach noch 2 Wochen nachts. Nach einer Woche Beginn mit KG, bis 6 Wochen post OP nicht höher als 90 Grad.

Ja, und so gings nach Hause. Eine Woche lang noch morgens und abends eine Ibo, danach nicht mehr. Schlafen ging mit dem „Schultersofa“ in Rückenlage wirklich gut, im Liegen war ich komplett schmerz- aber nicht schnarchfrei. Fäden ziehen nach 12 Tagen, Narbe sieht gut aus. Mittlerweile bin ich 6 Wochen nach OP und muss sagen, am Anfang war ich zu optimistisch. Ich dachte wirklich, ich könnte jetzt, nach 6 Wochen, langsam wieder an Arbeit denken…. Weit gefehlt! Ich arbeite viel über Kopf, das kann ich komplett vergessen. Muss ich aber akzeptieren und kann Euch nur raten: bleibt geduldig. Euer Körper wird Euch sagen, was geht und wann er genug hat. Macht Krankengymnastik und macht täglich die Euch aufgegebenen Hausaufgaben. 2 Wochen nach OP habe ich angefangen, stramm zu marschieren, jetzt geht mittlerweile ganz leichtes Intervall-Joggen (die Erschütterungen sind noch echt fies). 4 Wochen nach OP bin ich wieder auf die Rolle und absolviere ein „Built me up“-Trainingsprogramm bei zwift. Es geht voran, aber langsam – vielleicht liegt´s auch an meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter (>50). Jeden Tag mache ich leichte Fortschritte und stelle fest, was heute auf einmal geht, was gestern noch nicht ging, z.B. Schuhe zubinden oder Zähneputzen. Oder am PC sitzen und Leidensgeschichten ins Forum zu schreiben.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch eine zweite Meinung darüber, ob das so in Ordnung geht mit der konservativen Behandlung des abgerissenen Coracoids. Man kann das so machen. Leider kommt so eine Verletzung sehr selten vor, meist bei sog. Hochbrisanz-Unfällen (Motorrad/Autounfälle mit vielen weiteren, meist schwereren Verletzungen…. Toll…. Oft wird auch, wie in meinem Fall, eine Coracoid-Fraktur beim Röntgen übersehen. Die operative Versorgung einer solchen Verletzung gestaltet sich auch nicht so leicht.

Meine Platte soll 3 Monate nach OP wieder raus, nachdem ein CT gezeigt hat, ob alles wieder zusammengewachsen ist… Ich bin gespannt. Wenn nicht, muss ich mal schauen….

 Bis dahin, ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn Ihr wollt … Wenn nicht, trotzdem


----------



## captainkroggy (8. Juni 2019)

Mal eine Frage zu den Übungen...
Wenn ich ( 8 Wochen Post op mit Hakenplatte) den Arm nach vorne bis ca 90 Grad hochhebe, dann kriege ich ihn nicht gerade, also exakt in Blickrichtung gerade nach vorn.... lediglich mit leicht gebeugtem Ellenbogen. Wenn ich mich zwinge, den Arm exakt gerade ohne Beugung im Ellenbogen nach vorn zu heben, schaffe ich max 60 grad.
Kennt ihr das?!


----------



## Rockwood-V (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo Tossy-Fans

nachdem ich mir am 10.05.2019 beim Sturz mit einem E-Scooter (besoffen) eine Rockwood 5 Verletzung zugezogen habe möchte ich kurz meine Geschichte erzählen.
Nach dem Sturz spürte ich schon das was mit der li. Schulter nicht stimmt und gleich einmal ab ins KH dort wurde ich geröntgt und damals dacht ich noch juhuuu nix gebrochen nur so eine Tossy3 bzw. Rockwood 5 Verletzung. Tja da wusste ich nocht nicht das das nicht so einfach verheilt.Habe dann daheim die nächsten Tage im Internet nach Tossy3 gesucht und auch dieses Forum gefunden und mir dann gedacht f u ck .
Mozorrad Urlaub im Juni gestrichen, und jetzt die Entscheidung OP oder nicht , habe mich dann schnell für die OP entschieden den wie man das auf den Foto erkennen kann schaut so ein Hochstand vom Knochen bescheiden aus und das wollte ich nicht haben.Weiters will ich mir die Sehne im Fuß für andere OP aufheben falls die alternative Methode nicht funktioniert. So am 20.05.2019 die OP gehabt dabei wurde die TightRope Methode angewendet. 2 Tage später wurde ich entlassen und danach gleich mit Therapie angefangen.
OP dauert 1 Stunde unter Vollnarkose und danach hatte ich eigentlich keine schlimmen schmerzen, im KH bekommt man sowieso gute Mittel verabreicht.
Das einzige was nervt ist das am Rücken schlafen aber auch das wird sich bald ändern.
Wünsche allen eine gute Besserung und bei Fragen einfach anschreiben.

LG
RW-V


----------



## captainkroggy (12. Juni 2019)

Eine Frage an alle, die mit einer hakenplatte versorgt worden sind....
Wie lange wart ihr vom Tag der Entnahme der Platte gerechnet, krank geschrieben bzw. außer Gefecht? Wart ihr davor bereits wieder arbeiten? Voll oder Hamurger Modell? Bei mir sieht’s wohl so aus, dass ich davor 4 Wochen Hamburger Modell machen würde, dann Platte raus, aber wie fit bin ich danach?,


----------



## Ahija (12. Juni 2019)

Zwei Wochen krankgeschrieben. 1 Woche im Krankenhaus, 1 Woche daheim. Entnahme der Platte ist ambulant, morgens hin - mittags heim. 1 Woche daheim - dann wieder normal zur Arbeit nach dem die Fäden gezogen waren.
Mit der Platte drinnen bist du nach ein paar Wochen wieder ganz der Alte. Klar - du hast die Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit und schlafen ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei - aber sonst eben normal.

Vom Tag der Entnahme krankgeschrieben: 1 Woche, wegen der Wundheilung und der Fäden. Außer Gefecht: außer der Narkose gar nicht.
Habe allerdings einen Bürojob.


----------



## MATaFIX (12. Juni 2019)

Ich hab 5 Tage nach dem Einsetzen der Hakenplatte meinen neuen Job angefangen. Wollte auf keinen Fall mit Unfall im neuen Job beginnen. War trotz Bürojob nicht sooo prickelnd.

Nach der Herausnahme der Hakenplatte war ich eine Woche zuhause. Danach bin ich wieder ins Büro gegangen. Die Beweglichkeit der Schulter kam recht schnell wieder, nachdem ich ziemlich intensiv mit Übungen begonnen habe. Dies aber erst nach dem Verheilen der OP Narbe.

Heute ist ein knappes halbes jahr seit der Entfernung der Platte vergangen. Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, auch wenn ein kleiner Hochstand beim AC Gelenk geblieben ist. Dies ist aber kein Vergleich zum Hochstand vor der OP. 




captainkroggy schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle, die mit einer hakenplatte versorgt worden sind....
> Wie lange wart ihr vom Tag der Entnahme der Platte gerechnet, krank geschrieben bzw. außer Gefecht? Wart ihr davor bereits wieder arbeiten? Voll oder Hamurger Modell? Bei mir sieht’s wohl so aus, dass ich davor 4 Wochen Hamburger Modell machen würde, dann Platte raus, aber wie fit bin ich danach?,


----------



## knut1973 (1. Juli 2019)

maettu99 schrieb:


> I(...)Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, auch wenn ein kleiner Hochstand beim AC Gelenk geblieben ist. Dies ist aber kein Vergleich zum Hochstand vor der OP.


den kleinen hochstand bzw. so ne beule habe ich auch.

ich bin seit anfang letzter woche meinen gilchristverband los. die bewegung ist laut physio ziemlich gut. ich komme allein aktiv zur seite bis etwa 70/80° hoch, nach vorner sind es eher so 60° und die außenrotation ist noch sehr schwach. jetzt geht es eigtl. erst richtig los.

aber eine frage: ich habe hauptsächlich schmerzen im oberarm. ist das normal? wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird ja eigtl. schulterblatt und schlüsselbein per tightrope fixiert. oder wird da auch am oberarm herumgewerkelt?


----------



## MATaFIX (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo Knut,
Ich hatte eigentlich nie Schmerzen. Das einzige, was ich aktuell noch spüre, ist ein ziehen durch den Oberarm runter, wenn ich auf dem Rücken oder auf dem Bauch liege und die Arme ganz nach oben gestreckt ablege. Dann fühlt es sich so an, als ob ich noch eine Verkürzung in einem Muskel habe. 
Ich hatte aber eine Hakenplatte drin und kein Tight Rope, deshalb ist das wohl eh nicht vergleichbar. 
Ausserdem hatte ich noch eine Snap 2 Läsion am Bizepssehnenanker. Vielleicht kommt das von mir beschriebene Ziehen von da.

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls alles Gute!



knut1973 schrieb:


> den kleinen hochstand bzw. so ne beule habe ich auch.
> 
> ich bin seit anfang letzter woche meinen gilchristverband los. die bewegung ist laut physio ziemlich gut. ich komme allein aktiv zur seite bis etwa 70/80° hoch, nach vorner sind es eher so 60° und die außenrotation ist noch sehr schwach. jetzt geht es eigtl. erst richtig los.
> 
> aber eine frage: ich habe hauptsächlich schmerzen im oberarm. ist das normal? wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird ja eigtl. schulterblatt und schlüsselbein per tightrope fixiert. oder wird da auch am oberarm herumgewerkelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2019)

knut1973 schrieb:


> ...aber eine frage: ich habe hauptsächlich schmerzen im oberarm. ist das normal? wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird ja eigtl. schulterblatt und schlüsselbein per tightrope fixiert. oder wird da auch am oberarm herumgewerkelt?


Hallo. 
Ist relativ normal. 
Das hat mit einer neuronalen und sensibilisierenden Verschaltung auf Rückenmarksebene zu tun, die eine Schmerzwahrnehmung im Oberarm (zugehörigem Dermatom) erzeugen kann. 
Sollte dein Physiotherapeut auch ein Manualtherapeut sein, kann er dir das sicher erklären. 
Es geht um eine sekundäre Hyperalgesie. 
Alles Gute,
Kiwi.


----------



## Rockwood-V (2. Juli 2019)

knut1973 schrieb:


> den kleinen hochstand bzw. so ne beule habe ich auch.
> 
> ich bin seit anfang letzter woche meinen gilchristverband los. die bewegung ist laut physio ziemlich gut. ich komme allein aktiv zur seite bis etwa 70/80° hoch, nach vorner sind es eher so 60° und die außenrotation ist noch sehr schwach. jetzt geht es eigtl. erst richtig los.
> 
> aber eine frage: ich habe hauptsächlich schmerzen im oberarm. ist das normal? wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird ja eigtl. schulterblatt und schlüsselbein per tightrope fixiert. oder wird da auch am oberarm herumgewerkelt?


Hallo Knut

die Schmerzen im Oberarm sind normal , habe ich auch

LG
und gute Besserung


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Juli 2019)

knut1973 schrieb:


> den kleinen hochstand bzw. so ne beule habe ich auch.
> 
> ich bin seit anfang letzter woche meinen gilchristverband los. die bewegung ist laut physio ziemlich gut. ich komme allein aktiv zur seite bis etwa 70/80° hoch, nach vorner sind es eher so 60° und die außenrotation ist noch sehr schwach. jetzt geht es eigtl. erst richtig los.
> 
> aber eine frage: ich habe hauptsächlich schmerzen im oberarm. ist das normal? wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird ja eigtl. schulterblatt und schlüsselbein per tightrope fixiert. oder wird da auch am oberarm herumgewerkelt?


ich (RW5, tight Rope, + Schulterdach gebrochen) hatte keinerlei Schmerzen im Oberarm. Eigentlich auch nicht wirklich in der Schulter  konnte nach 4-5 Tagen nach OP Schmerzmittel absetzen (nehme aber auch eigentlich nie was). Und den Gilchrist hatte ich direkt im Krankenhaus gelassen, das war mir nix mit der Fixierung.
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Deleted 78298 (9. Juli 2019)

Nachdem ich mir die Schulter ausgekugelt hatte, bin ich nach Freigabe durch den Arzt wirde klettern gegangen. 
Dabei ist mir die Bizepssehne gerissen. Mit Kühlung und ein paar Tage warten, fühlte sich alles wieder normal an. 
Ist wohl immer die lange Bizepssehne, weil die neben dem Schlüsselbein ansetzt. Habe dort keine Schmerzen. 
An der anderen Schulter habe ich nach einem Überschlag 2h später Schmerzen im Bizeps bekommen und die treten 
telweise immer wieder auf. Durch dehnen wird es aber besser.  
Schulterverletzung und Schmerzen im Oberarm hängen nach meiner Erfahrung irgendwie immer zusammen, wie man hier auch sieht.


----------



## Demumv (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und brauche Eure Hilfe. 

Ich wurde mit Rockwood V operiert. Dog Bone Verfahren. 
Alles verlief super , Wundheilung, Physio usw... 
Ich hatte nur einen leichten Hochstand , welches mich absolut nicht gestört hat. Ich war froh, dass die Schulter wieder "hergestellt" wurde. 

Nach ca.10 Wochen gehe ich auf den Bolzplatz, um ein paar Bälle aufs Tor zu schießen, dabei verlor ich das Gleichgewicht und fiel hin, konnte mich aber mit meinen operierten Arm abstützen. Ich kontrollierte die Schulter sofort. Zum Glück fühlte es sich wie vorher an und die Schulter konnte ich auch so bewegen wie vorher. 
Doch am Abend merkte ich dann ein Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins , jedoch alles ohne Schmerzen. 

Der Arzt meinte , es sei normal, dass soetwas passiert. Jedem zweiten passiert das und ich muss damit leben. 
Doch so einfach ist das nicht. 
Ich bekomme, nach längerem Stehen, ein Zieh-Schmerz im Arm und mein Schlüsselbein und Schulter fühlen sich komisch an. 

Meine verzweifelte Frage nun : ist das wirklich normal? Werden diese Schmerzen weggehen ? Ich brauche wirklich eine Meinung dazu , ich fühle mich sehr verloren damit. 

Mit dem Hochstand komme ich schon irgendwie klar , nur diese Schmerzen und dieses komische Gefühl machen mir Sorgen. 
Vielleicht liest das ja wer und kann mir helfen...

LG


----------



## Deleted 78298 (14. Juli 2019)

Wo genau im Arm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demumv (15. Juli 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Wo genau im Arm?


 Wie ? Was meinen Sie damit ?


----------



## Deleted 78298 (15. Juli 2019)

Kannst ruhig Du sagen! Eher Bizeps, Trizeps? Einige Verletzungen strahlen in den Arm aus, weil, wie zum Beispiel bei mir, die Bizespssehne defekt ist. Man kann eventuell sagen, wo dann die Verletzung in der Schulter ist.


----------



## Demumv (15. Juli 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Kannst ruhig Du sagen! Eher Bizeps, Trizeps? Einige Verletzungen strahlen in den Arm aus, weil, wie zum Beispiel bei mir, die Bizespssehne defekt ist. Man kann eventuell sagen, wo dann die Verletzung in der Schulter ist.


Ist schwer zu sagen. Immer unterschiedlich. Mal ist ist am Ellbogen , mal in der Innenseite des Unterarmes oder in der Beuge.. 
Hinzu kommt noch , dass wenn ich laufen bin oder länger sportlich aktiv bin , meine Schulter sich anfühlt ,als würde da etwas runter gedrückt wird.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (15. Juli 2019)

Da würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal zum Orthopäden. Vielleicht einen anderen. Klingt nach Überbeanspruchung/Entzündung, evtl. zuviel trainiert, der Schmerz strahlt nicht spezifisch aus. Ich habe "nur" Schmerzen im Bizeps. 
Mal die Schulter und Arm mal ruhigstellen. Vielleicht noch was entzündungshemmendes nehmen. Wenn es nicht besser wird, dem Arzt auf die Füße treten oder wechseln. Oder die Klinik, wo du operierst wurdest, falls das nicht dein Arzt ist, der meinte, das ist ganz normal, nochmal aufsuchen. Manchmal erkennt man etwas nur auf dem Röntgenbild/MRT.
Mehr möchte ich da gar nicht sagen, Schulter ist so kompliziert, da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten und ich bin schließlich kein Arzt.


----------



## Demumv (15. Juli 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Da würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal zum Orthopäden. Vielleicht einen anderen. Klingt nach Überbeanspruchung/Entzündung, evtl. zuviel trainiert, der Schmerz strahlt nicht spezifisch aus. Ich habe "nur" Schmerzen im Bizeps.
> Mal die Schulter und Arm mal ruhigstellen. Vielleicht noch was entzündungshemmendes nehmen. Wenn es nicht besser wird, dem Arzt auf die Füße treten oder wechseln. Oder die Klinik, wo du operierst wurdest, falls das nicht dein Arzt ist, der meinte, das ist ganz normal, nochmal aufsuchen. Manchmal erkennt man etwas nur auf dem Röntgenbild/MRT.
> Mehr möchte ich da gar nicht sagen, Schulter ist so kompliziert, da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten und ich bin schließlich kein Arzt.


Ok ich danke dir trotzdem für die Hilfe. Ich gehe morgen nochmal zu dem Arzt und sage es nochmal. Wenn wir wieder das gleiche sagt , werde ich einen neuen aufsuchen. Danke dir


----------



## Deleted 78298 (15. Juli 2019)

Nicht zu danken. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Nocco (6. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Ich verfolge dieses Forum schon etwas länger und muss sagen es hat mir sehr geholfen. 
Habe vor 4 Jahren auch meine Schulter gesprengt Tossy 3 und wurde mit tight rope op zusammen geflickt. 
Alles gut soweit. War danach sportlich nicht mehr ganz so intensiv unterwegs wie davor aber trotzdem noch Fußball, schwimmen, Radfahren, Snowboarden...
Vor kurzem hab ich mich nach 4 Jahren wieder im Fitnessstudio angemeldet, jetzt kommt die eigentliche Frage, steigere mich langsam aber spüre die Muskel auf der Verletzten Seite nicht wie die Andere. (Achte sehr auf genaue Ausführung mit wenig Gewicht)
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ich kenne das von meiner ersten Anfangszeit, dass man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen muss (diese sogenannte mind-muscle Connection) oder gibt es evtl. andere Gründe? 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
Gruß


----------



## Rockwood-V (6. August 2019)

Servus Nocco

sorry ich habe noch keine Erfahrungswerte mit dieser Zeitspanne aber ich trainiere jetzt 3 Monaten nach der OP auf der verletzen Seite den Oberarm mit diesen Thera Bändern und so mit 6-8Kilo Hanteln. Also nach 4 Jahren dürfte nichts mehr passieren aber wie gesagt habe dazu keine Erfahrungswerte.

LG
RW-V


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (25. August 2019)

Nocco schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich verfolge dieses Forum schon etwas länger und muss sagen es hat mir sehr geholfen.
> Habe vor 4 Jahren auch meine Schulter gesprengt Tossy 3 und wurde mit tight rope op zusammen geflickt.
> ...


habe ab Tag 6 nach der OP (tight rope, RW5 und Schulterdach gebrochen) mit Bizeps und Trizepszug begonnen (da wenn sauber ausgeführt fast 0 Grad Winkel der Schulter), Doc und Physio waren beide ratlos, ob man das darf, da es tatsächlich von der Bewegung her die Schulter fast ruhig hält und die Muskulatur isoliert trainiert. Natürlich langsam steigern und auch freie Gewichte eher meiden. Und immer auf saubere Ausführung achten, Körpergefühl schadet hier nicht


----------



## Blackdevouis (8. September 2019)

Hi zusammen, 

ich hatte am Freitag das Glück auf nem Trail über den Lenker abzusteigen und auf der Schulter gelandet. Kurze Pause und was getrunken, danach wieder auf Bike gestigen und bis zum Auto gefahren, Bike eingeladen und ab auf den Heimweg gemacht. Dann allerdings festgestellt das was in der Schulter nicht stimmt, bzw. das Schlüsselbein nach oben steht. Ab zum Arzt und direkt ins KH geschickt worden -> AC-Schultergelenkssprenungs/Tossy 3 (Was mich verwundert hat, ich konnte im KH den Arm ganz normal benutzen, also 180° nach oben auf den Rücken usw). Von dort aus Heimgeschickt worden, da übers Wochenende soll ich die Schulter schonen und Schmerzmittel nehmen. Nun soll ich mich morgen wieder melden wegen der OP. 

Hab inzwischen im Internet bissl recherchiert und hätte doch an die erfahrenen mal ne Frage.

Schlüsselbein stand am ersten Tag deutlich nach oben, inzwischen nur noch leicht (Kann dieses von alleine, bzw. durch die muskulatur wieder in die richtige Position wander?). Und wird die Verlezung heutzutage zwangsläufig Operiert?, ich habe meist "Ältere Beiträge" gefunden wo es auch konservativ behandelt wurde. Wenn möglich würde ich mir die OP gerne sparen, da ich die Schulter jetzt; also 2Tage später schon wieder relativ gut bewegen kann. Schmerzen und eine leicht Schwellung sind klar noch vorhanden aber erträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. September 2019)

Wurde bei dir ein MRT durchgeführt oder nur Röntgen!?
Danach kann man eig ne relativ zulässige Aussage machen ob OP ja oder nein...


----------



## Blackdevouis (8. September 2019)

MRT wurde keins gemacht, gibt nur Röntgenbilder von der Schulter


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. September 2019)

Dann würde ich auf ein MRT bestehen
Da sieht man die Bänder
Röntgen nur Knochen
Das war letztendlich der Grund warum ich die falsche Diagnose bekommen habe.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. September 2019)

So sah meines nach der OP aus.
Anhang anzeigen 907638


----------



## Blackdevouis (8. September 2019)

Werde ich tun, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. September 2019)

Berichte mal...
Und gute Besserung


----------



## edu123 (9. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte vor 2 Jahren Tossy 3 Sprengung, wurde daraufhin ebenfalls operiert, da der Arzt meinte es ist besser in meinem Alter (jetzt 21) sich operieren zu lassen. Älteren Leuten empfiehlt er es anscheinend nicht. Mir wurde daraufhin eine Hakenplatte für 12 Wochen eingesetzt, Physio oder Krankengymnastik habe ich damals keine gemacht und einfach mit alltäglichen Bewegungen und Sport die Schulter wieder aufgebaut.

Jedoch habe ich heute bei hoher Belastung ein starkes Stechen in der Schulter, vor allem beim Sprinten oder Fußball spielen. 
Kopfüberbelastungen z.B. Klimmzüge oder werfen verspüre ich auch leichtes-mittelmäßiges stechen.

Hatte jemand dasselbe Problem nach einer OP dieser Art bzw. allgemein nach dieser Verletzung?

Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. September 2019)

Mir letztes Jahr im Frühjahr auch ne Tossy 3 zugezogen
OP mit Dogbone Botton
Keinerlei Probleme wie Schmerzen Knirschen Stechen usw
Geh viel ins Crossfit und zum Bouldern keinerlei Einschränkungen.


----------



## Blackdevouis (9. September 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Berichte mal...
> Und gute Besserung



Danke schonmal, ja werde ich.
Heute morgen nen Termin für 18.09 bekommen. Bis dahin werde ich noch ausharren und dann schauen wir mal weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. September 2019)

Übertreibs bis dahin nicht
Auch wenn du dich gut fühlst...


----------



## IWA (9. September 2019)

Wie lange hats denn bei dir gedauert bis du wieder richtig Bouldern konntest? Habe jahrelang geklettert und gebouldert und vor genau 6 Monaten ein tossy 3 mit Hackenplatte gehabt. Alltag, Radfahren, Beweglichkeit usw. eigentlich zu 100% wieder möglich. Mache auch gezieltes Krafttraining für die Schulter. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich wieder langsam mit bouldern begonnen, aber wenn ichs steigern will merke ich deutliche Grenzen. Ich meine nicht bei der Kraft, dass wird wohl noch was dauern. Irgendwie fühlt sichs schnell überlastet an und ich spüre tagelang, wenn auch nicht als starke Schmerzen, irgendwie den Schulterbereich. Kann man mit Leben, aber wenn das mittelfristig nicht besser wird ist schweres bouldern wohl nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. September 2019)

OP war bei mir Ende Juni
Mit Bouldern ohne reinhängen in die Schulter hab ich erst glaub im Januar dieses Jahres angefangen.
Hab mich tw noch Massieren lassen,um die Verspannungen zu lösen.
Hat mir auf jeden Fall was gebracht.Die Schultern waren einfach so verklebt.
Richtig Attacke hab ich dann erst im März gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (9. September 2019)

Blackdevouis schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte am Freitag das Glück auf nem Trail über den Lenker abzusteigen und auf der Schulter gelandet. Kurze Pause und was getrunken, danach wieder auf Bike gestigen und bis zum Auto gefahren, Bike eingeladen und ab auf den Heimweg gemacht. Dann allerdings festgestellt das was in der Schulter nicht stimmt, bzw. das Schlüsselbein nach oben steht. Ab zum Arzt und direkt ins KH geschickt worden -> AC-Schultergelenkssprenungs/Tossy 3 (Was mich verwundert hat, ich konnte im KH den Arm ganz normal benutzen, also 180° nach oben auf den Rücken usw). Von dort aus Heimgeschickt worden, da übers Wochenende soll ich die Schulter schonen und Schmerzmittel nehmen. Nun soll ich mich morgen wieder melden wegen der OP.
> 
> ...



Meines Wissens nach steht das Schlüsselbein hoch, wenn ein oder mehrere Bänder gerissen sind, so wie bei mir.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. September 2019)

1 Band gerissen keine Op
2 ggf ja je nach Alter Beruf Sport Vorerkrankungen...
Bei allen 3 Bändern gerissen wird in der Regel OP empfohlen.


----------



## Ahija (9. September 2019)

Hatte kein Band gerissen und bin operiert worden mit Hakenplatte.
Kannst du so nicht veralgemeinern. Hört auf euren Arzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. September 2019)

Bei Hasen ist alles anders
Spaß beiseite 
Haben die Ärzte einen Grund genannt, warum bei dir eine OP zwingend notwendig war?


----------



## knut1973 (13. September 2019)

ich gebe auch mal rückmeldung:
meine op ist heute genau vier monate her. nach der op hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich irgendwann wieder so weit bin...
mein rockwood 5/tossy 3 verheilt zusehends. bei mir waren es sechs wochen strenger gilchristverband. danach ein langsamer aufbau in der physio bis ich nach drei monaten an die 90° kam. mittlerweile kann ich im haushalt soweit wieder alles machen und meinen arm weit nach oben strecken. bei belastung merke ich es natürlich auch direkt und manchmal kneift es auch einfach so. die op-stelle an sich ist immer noch sehr empfindlich. schwere lasten trage ich aber noch nicht. z.zt. sind wir am muskelaufbau bzw. stabilitätsaufbau. da ich z.zt. keinen bürojob ausübe, bin ich noch krank geschrieben. 
da ich aus dem alten job ohnehin heraus will, würde mich mal interessieren, ob irgendwer erfahrungen in richtung umschulung (oder im notfall auch versetzung auf auf einen anderen arbeitsplatz innerhalb der firma) hat?

p.s.: ach ja, noch etwas nervig ist, dass ich immer noch nicht auf der seite des betroffenen arms schlafen kann. aber ich taste mich langsam heran. mittlerweile schmerzt die wangenseite auf der ich schlafe auch fast jeden morgen... :/


----------



## SphaeroX (1. Oktober 2019)

Hey, vor 9 Wochen einen blöden Sturz beim Downhill und trotz voller Protektoren mit eine Gelenksprengung zugezogen (Tossy 3 / Rockwood 5). Alle Bänder weg, Schlüsselbein nach oben und hat mir nett "Hallo" gesagt.

Da ich hier auch viel nachgelesen hatte und bei 4 Ärzten war (fast jeder eine andere Meinung) möchte ich meine Erfahrung auch teilen und hoffe es hilft dem ein oder anderen.

Zu mir: Bin 30 Jahre alt und sportlich unterwegs.

Also zum Anfang, beim Downhill nach einem sehr langgezogenen Sprung bin ich gut gelandet, hatte noch guten Speed drauf und dann hat es mein Vorderrad nach rechts weg gezogen. Beim Sturz habe ich vermutlich meinen linken Arm ausgestreckt beim fallen, das wird vermutlich das Schicksal der Bänder besiegelt haben. Hatte wie gesagt überall (auch an der  Schulter) Protektoren und einen Fullface Helm, der nun einige Dellen hat.

Irgendwann bin ich zum stehen gekommen, alles ausgezogen und nachgeschaut, dachte erst das nichts groß passiert sei (Adrenalin). Dann bemerkt das etwa raus steht und ab ins Krankenhaus. Nach 5 Stunden warten (sonntags) war klar ACG Gelenksprengung. Der Chirurg meinte ich das kann man ohne Probleme operieren und eine Platte rein machen, die wollten mich auch erstmal da behalten wegen dem Sturz.

*Hier mein erster Tipp*: Beim Röntgen darauf achten das ihr steht und Gewichte in beiden Händen habt, so und nicht anders.

Aber nichts da, bin dann erstmal heim gefahren mit dem Auto was im nachhinein echt dumm ist, also nicht machen bitte.

Montag  (Tag +1) dann gleich bei mir in ein anderes Krankenhaus, nochmal ewig warten und da wurde mir gesagt ich soll es doch einfach so lassen und nicht operieren. Ich war da echt schon am überlegen weil die Platte großer Mist ist.

Also Mittwoch (Tag +3) dann zum Sport-Orthopäden, der wiederum sagte mir ich soll es operieren lassen aber auf keinen Fall mit einer Platte) aber würde mich direkt in die Sportklinik Stuttgart überweisen da die sich gut damit auskennen.

Gemacht getan, bin direkt in die Sportklinik Stuttgart.

*Zweiter Tipp: geht in eine Sportklinik, die kennen sich damit aus! Auch wenn ihr weiter fahren müsst...*

Dort angekommen*, *erstmal einen Kaffee geholt da ich schon gewohnt war Stunden zu warten. Nach 15 Minuten bin ich direkt dran gekommen (ein Wunder). Dann war dort eine echt schöne Assistenz Ärztin  die gleich meinte "Ach das operieren wir fast jede Woche", sie meinte auch gleich das sie es mit FibreWire Fäden und Titan Knöpfen runter ziehen würden bei der OP. Also Tight Rope Verfahren mit modernen Materialen.

Hätte noch am Freitag einen OP Termin bekommen (+5 Tage) aber hatte am Wochenende noch was vor, also war die OP am Montag (+8 Tage).

Die Klinik ist top, Pfleger, Physiotherapie, Ärzte usw. Also hier meine Empfehlung und ein Dankeschön falls es wer ließt.


Am Mittwoch nach der OP dürfte ich wieder heim, der Arm natürlich erstmal 3 Wochen fixiert im Gilkrist Verband. Und ja Moralschaden war am Start das sage ich euch...

Hässliche ziehende Schmerzen bei jeder dummen Bewegung. Aber nach 3 Wochen (nach der OP) ging es auch los mit der Physiotherapie, erstmal ordentlich durchbewegen lassen, nichts aktiv aber dafür mit Massage. Tat echt wirklich gut auch wenn es erstmal weg tut aber die wissen was die machen.

Nach 4,5 Wochen durfte ich auch selber schon die Arme langsam nach vorn heben und seitlich. Aber nicht über 90°, hab gefühlt eh nur 20° geschafft. Das ging dann so weiter bis zur 6. Woche wobei ich am Ende die 90° gepackt habe mit Anstrengung.

Woche 5 nach der OP musste ich einfach aufs Bike, mit einem Arm erstmal 2 km guten Asphalt Radweg gefahren, die Sonne kam noch raus und da merkt man dass das Herz fürs MTB schlägt... Hätte auch dumm enden können ja, das muss jeder für sich wissen. Innerlich hat es einen enormen Antrieb gegeben die Zähne zusammen zu beißen.

*Noch ein Tipp: Ich mache es so, ich bewege soviel ich kann den Arm im vorgegebenen Ausmaß, der drückende Schmerz kommt schnell aber da geh ich durch. Wenn es ein ziehender Schmerz ist weiß ich okay: nicht gut, lass das*.

Ab der 6. Woche durfte ich dann den Arm wieder im vollen Umfang Bewegen ohne Belastung, erstmal. Und man muss sich echt hin kämpfen alles wieder sauber bewegen zu können. Das heißt jeden Tag mehrmals die Bewegungen abfahren die man in der Physiotherapie gezeigt bekommt.

Aktuell bin ich in der 7,5 Wochen und war am Sonntag ein bisschen CrossCountry fahren, 51km auf 700hM und ein paar leichte Trails. Am Ende war die Schulter und ich platt, aber es war geil.

So gut das ich heute ins Fitnessstudio bin und wieder mit leichtem Krafttraining begonnen habe und TRX, bleibe jetzt weiter am Ball und Ende Oktober werde ich die ersten Sprünge wieder wagen. Ja mein linker Arm ist entsprechend dünner als der Rechte, klar man verliert Muskulatur... Aber kommt auch wieder.

Allgemein ist es Ende vom Tag der Druck auf der Schulter größer, aber ich wache jetzt jeden Tag auf und merke jeden Tag das es besser ist, es geht Berg auf, mit der Gesundheit, Laune und dem Bike ;-)


*Hier noch ein paar Ratschläge die ich aus meiner Erfahrung teilen kann:*

1. Wenn ihr das ließt wird es bestimmt zu spät sein und ihr habt die Sprengung. Shit Happens, lässt den Kopf nicht hängen. Glaubt nicht jede Horrorgeschichte bzw projiziert es nicht auf euch selbst, jeder Körper ist anders und denkt positiv. Ihr werdet in der Zeit auch richtig coole Momente haben und lernen wieder alles mit etwa mehr Zeit anzugehen ;-)

2. Sucht euch eine Sportklinik bzw Sport Orthopäde, lasst es so schnell es geht operieren aber nicht mit einer Platte... Zur Not klappert mehrere Ärzte ab auch wenn es nervt. Tight Rope, FibreWire, Titanknöpfe. Wenn es ganz schlimm ist kann man noch zwei Stifte rein machen.

3. Sagt eurem Arbeitgeber nichts vom Biken, ihr seit gestürzt und auf die Schulter geflogen, das reicht.

4. Nach der OP erstmal Ruhe, sobald es die Physiotherapie oder Behandlungsplan zulässt fangt an euch zu bewegen. Nur so kann sich das vernarbte Gewebe auch wieder legen. Aber nicht übertreiben, euer Körper sagt euch schon was gut ist und was nicht.

5. Lasst euch nicht einreden von wegen "selber Schuld" oder das ihr mit dem biken aufhören sollt. Mein Kollege hat sich den Mittelfuß kurz danach gebrochen ohne Sport (Ermüdungsbruch).

6. Habt ihr eine Unfallversicherung? Meldet das ganze, man weiß ja nie wegen Folgeschäden

7. Triggerpunkte erlösen euch von blöden schmerzen. Ist der Arm nicht mehr fixiert, dann geht doch mal in die Therme! Wärme ist gut, Massagedüsen auch und im Wasser lässt sich der Arm super bewegen was euch gut tut. Daheim wenn es geht auf die Blackroll auf den Rücken ansetzen oder Massage Bälle, gönnt euch 

8. Beim Röntgen darauf achten das ihr steht und Gewichte in den Händen habt (Arm nach unten hängend)



Auf meinen Behandlungsplan steht das nach 12 Wochen wieder alles einsatzbereit ist, was nicht heißt dass dann alles perfekt ist. Aber ich bin jetzt schon mehr als zufrieden und habe keine größeren Einschränkungen.

Also: Kopf nicht hängen lassen, das wird wieder!

Wenn ihr noch fragen habt, ich helfe gerne.


----------



## Ahija (2. Oktober 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Bei Hasen ist alles anders
> Spaß beiseite
> Haben die Ärzte einen Grund genannt, warum bei dir eine OP zwingend notwendig war?


Gerade erst gesehen. Ja, weil das Schulterblatt so weit außen, Richtung Eckgelenk, gebrochen war, dass nur eine falsche Bewegung ausgereicht hätte im Heilungsprozess und es hätte schief gestanden. War mir den Trouble nicht wert und die Empfehlung vom Arzt war wie gesagt die OP. Bzw. von 4 Ärzten aus zwei Krankenhäusern, weil ich mir eine zweite Meinung eingeholt habe.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Oktober 2019)

SphaeroX schrieb:


> Hey, vor 9 Wochen einen blöden Sturz beim Downhill und trotz voller Protektoren mit eine Gelenksprengung zugezogen (Tossy 3 / Rockwood 5). Alle Bänder weg, Schlüsselbein nach oben und hat mir nett "Hallo" gesagt.
> 
> Da ich hier auch viel nachgelesen hatte und bei 4 Ärzten war (fast jeder eine andere Meinung) möchte ich meine Erfahrung auch teilen und hoffe es hilft dem ein oder anderen.
> 
> ...


Stimme ein paar Sachen nicht so zu   Aber top geschrieben, wenn der Mist passiert ist, macht das beste draus

2) sucht einen /mehrere kompetente Ärzte. Es kann auch eine Platte eine sehr sinnvolle Lösung sein. Ich selbst habe Tight Rope, da einfach nix mehr ganz war, wo am eine Platte festschrauben konnte (hatte zu dem RW5 auch noch einen kleinen Bruch) wobei postoperativ mit TR die Chance was kaputt zu machen größer sein kann, als mit Platte (die wiederum natürlich anderer Vor- und Nachteile hat). Außerdem bleibt das TR drin und zumindest ich merke das (stört aber nicht besonders).

4) Ich kann nur empfehlen, sprecht mit den Docs ab, was das individuelle Ziel (bei mir nach 6 Wochen nach OP wieder ähnlich fit wie vorher auf dem Rad plus idealer Weise wieder Klimmzüge und Beweglichkeit in der Schulter) ist und lasst euch die Alternativen erklären. Seid neugierig und nicht mit Platitüden abspeisen. Erklärt eigene "Risikobereitschaft" (im vernünftigen Maße), was Physio, Reha betrifft und mögliche Konsequenzen. 
Zb hatte ich an Tag 6 nach OP (RW5 plus Schulterdach gebrochen) schon saubere Seilzüge mit Gewicht gemacht und war mit Fäden auf der Rolle (bei Puls 100 ohne Schwitzen), nach dem Fadenziehen und 10 Tage nach Narkose habe ich wieder mit Intervalltraining begonnen.
War in Summe muskulär nach der Krankschreibung interessanter Weise stärker denn je  
Ich konnte bspw. keine Winkel in der Schulter und habe alle 3 Wochen 30 Grad gesteigert, dh Arm gerade Seilzug oder Kiste Bier schleppen prima, 5 Min am Labtop war absolut Gift

Eigenes Körpergefühl und ein bisschen Erfahrung bei Aufbauübung sind unglaublich hilfreich, wer nie zB Schulter trainiert hat sollte 100% Physio vertrauen

7) Wärme war Gift bei mir. Fixiert war der Arm nur Tag eins nach OP, bin ab Tag zwei raus aus KKH und hatte nichtmal einen Gilchrist (auf eigene Verantwortung und nach Diskussion mit den Docs)


----------



## dasphonk (3. Oktober 2019)

10 Wochen nach meinem Sturz, kann ich jetzt ja auch mal was schreiben. Ich bin 46 und fahre viel Rad. Andere Sportarten betreibe ich nicht. Bei mir war es kein spektauklärer Abgang beim Downhill nach einem 17m Sprung, sondern eine Bodenwelle auf einem asphaltiertem Waldweg bei 40 km/h, die ich einfach übersehen habe. Die Bodenwelle hat mir das Vorderrad verdreht und ich bin über den Lenker gegangen. Ergebnis war links eine AC-Gelenksprengung Rockwood V und rechts eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur, weil ich mit der rechten Hand auf dem Asphalt gebremst habe. Das Radiusköpfchen hat sich zum Glück nur minmal verschoben und diese Verletzung ist nach jetzt rund 10 Wochen nach dem Sturz endlich schmerzfrei. Beide Seiten lädiert zu haben ist echt Mist, aber das Minimalprogramm (Fernseher an/aus, Toilette) hat irgendwie geklappt. Die Türen habe ich übrigens 4 Wochen lang hauptsächlich mit den Knien geöffnet.

Meine Schulter wurde operiert und fühlt sich jeden Tag ein wenig besser an und ich bin bei der Beweglichkeit schon ziemlich weit. Aus eigener Kraft kann ich den linken Arm fast senkrecht nach oben strecken. Was mir noch fehlt, ist schlichtweg Kraft.

Hier jetzt mal ein paar Tipps und Informationen, die mich beschäftigt haben, die ich aber bisher noch nicht oder nur wenig beschrieben in irgendwelchen Foren gefunden habe.

*Stillkissen*

Es gibt diese länglichen Stillkissen, die Mütter gerne nutzen, wenn Sie Ihre kleinsten Kinder "füttern". Ich habe die ersten 4 Wochen nachts den Gilchristverband getragen, damit ich den Arm im Schlaf nicht unkontrolliert nach oben führe. Auf dem Rücken schlafen war schon Strafe genug, aber dann noch permanent auf einer Schlaufe liegen hat bei mir für ständig einschlafende Körperteile gesorgt.
Ich habe den Gilchristverband dann weggelassen und das Stillkissen dicht an meinem Arm plaziert. Nachts gedreht habe ich mich aufgrund der Schmerzen sowieso nicht und der Arm war so "eingesperrt". Ich konnte so deutlich besser schlafen.

*Duschpflaster*

Mein Sturz war bei 35°C Aussentemperatur und nach rund 5 Stunden Tour. Dementsprechend hatte ich auch eine Dusche nötig. Ging aber lange nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt, weil ich mit Verband beklebt war. Nach der OP hat mir die Schwester ein Duschpflaster über die OP-Narbe geklebt. Das hielt gut 1 Woche und war wasserfest. Damit kann man endlich wieder den Kopf unter die Dusche halten. Das war mental für mich ein echter Fortschritt. Duschpflaster gibt es auch in der Apotheke.

*Minarsystem*

Bei mir kam das Minarsystem zum Einsatz. Bei mir ist das Ergebnis hervorragend. Nahezu kein Hochstand, die Narbe ist akzeptabel und ich bin schlichtweg froh, dass ich nur 1 mal unter das Messer musste. Die Frage OP oder nicht habe ich mir nicht gestellt, weil die Schulter sich einfach zu komisch bewegt hat, wenn ich den Arm irgendwie nutzen wollte. Die Muskelpakete an meinen Armen sind auch nicht mehr ganz so ausgeprägt wie bei einem Stabhochspringer.

*HEH Braunschweig*

Mein Sturz war im Erzgebirge, aber ich wohne in Braunschweig. Das HEH ist gleich um die Ecke und so bin ich dort zur Weiterbehandlung gelandet. Ich habe mich dort hervorragend beraten und behandelt gefühlt. Die Operateurin hat wohl eine sehr gute Arbeit abgeliefert, so zumindest mein Chirurg, der mich nun weiter betreut. 
Operiert wurde ich 12 Tage nach meinem Sturz, weil die Schürfwunde abheilen musste. 

*Physiotherapie*

Das haben schon sehr viele geschrieben und ich wiederhole es auch gerne wieder. Eine gute Physiotherapie nach der OP ist Gold wert. Im HEH Braunschweig gibt es mehrere Physiotherapeuten. Der Erste kam einen Tag  nach meiner OP zu mir auf das Krankenzimmer und hat die ersten zarten Bewegungen durchgeführt. Ich bin bis heute weiter dort in Behandlung geblieben, weil die dort schlichtweg viele Patienten mit vergleichbaren Verletzungen in Behandlung haben und deshalb sehr gut wissen, wie die Behandlung gut funktioniert.

*Bewegungsschiene(stuhl)*

Auf Anraten meines Physiotherpeuten habe ich die Ärzte im Krankenhaus um ein Rezept für eine Bewegungsschiene gebeten. Ich habe ab dem ersten Tag zu Hause jeweils 4 mal täglich bis zu einer 1/2 Stunde auf dem Stuhl verbracht. Mir hat es sehr geholfen und die Beweglichkeit der Schulter gut unterstützt.

*Spazieren mit dem Hund*

Nach ca. 4 Wochen waren meine Arme noch nicht richtig einsatzfähig, aber ich konnte mich wieder irgendwie allein anziehen und beim Gehen waren keine Schmerzen mehr vorhanden.
Ich habe mir eine Hundeleine für die Hüfte besorgt und bin dann viel mit unserem Hund spazieren gegangen. Anfangs mit angewinkelten Armen, später habe ich dann die Arme mitschwingen lassen. Das hat mir erstaunlich viel geholfen. Der Hund happy, dass er so viel draussen war ..... die Familie glücklich, dass Papa nicht nur zu Hause rumhängt....Papa happy, dass er mal wieder echte andere Menschen sieht und sich bewegen kann. Das geht natürlich nicht mit einem Hund der ecxtrem aktiv ist und viel an der Leine zerrt. Unsere Hündin ist das pflegeleicht.

*Zeit*

Diese Verletzungen sind nichts für Ungeduldige. Je eher man sich mit einer länger dauernden Heilung abfindet, desto besser. Mit zunehmenden Alter scheint die Heilung auch tatsächlich länger zu dauern. Ich war aufgrund der Schmerzen durch die Radiusköpfchenfraktur 8 Wochen ausser Gefecht und krank geschrieben. Meinen Plan nach 6 Wochen wieder zu arbeiten habe ich irgendwann aufgegeben. Ich habe die Zeit intensiv für Übungen genutzt und sonst die Arme geschont. Im Ergebnis kann ich jetzt 8 Wochen nach der OP doch erstaunlich viel. 

*Schwimmen*

Seit ca. 2 Wochen gehe ich regelmäßig schwimmen. Zur Zeit nur Brustschwimmen. Vormittags sind viele Renter im Schwimmbad, die Ihre Bahnen ziehen. Wenn bei den ersten Versuchen eine Badekappe an einem vorbeifliegt ist das schon demotivierend ;-) Die Bewegung im Wasser tut mir aber sehr gut und die Fortschritte bezüglich Kraft und Beweglichkeit sind gut. 

Ich hoffe meinen Beitrag für kommende Patienten geleistet zu haben. Mir hat das Mitlesen hier jedenfalls gut geholfen.


----------



## mmo2 (3. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich Eure Berichte so lese, bin ich Froh, das es bei mir nur Tossy 1 mit Sehenanriss ist. Schultereckgelenksprengung 7mm Spalt jetzt.
Trotzdem tut mir jetzt nach 4 Wochen, noch bei jeder falschen Bewegung die Schulter weh. Schmerz zieht runter, über Ellenbogen bis zum Handgelenk. Mal sehen was in 2 Wochen  beim nächsten Termin beim Doc rauskommt. Sagte irgendwas, wenn die Sehne (glaub eine der beiden Bizepssehnen), nicht besser wird, müsste man schauen, ob abschneiden oder kürzen......


----------



## mmo2 (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, ich hab mir vor 5 Wochen Tossy 1 mit Sehnenanriss geholt. Nun werden Schmerzen stärker. Ziehen sich über die Bizeps sehnen und Ellenbogen teils bis Handgelenk. Schmerzen kommen immer Schubweise. Jetzt, wenn ich mich auf die unverletzte Schulter lege, tut mir die verletzte Seite weh. Genau am Schultereckgelenk und zieht dabei runter über Bizeps. Hat das schon jemand gehabt?


----------



## abutri (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo leidensgenossen. In österreich am letzten tag auf der letzten fahrt überras hend gestürzt..normalerweise rolle ich mich gut ab, diesmal nicht und bremse volle kanne mit der schulter auf nem mir unbekannten trail den ich noch rocken wollte.

Naja..beim aufprall gkeich gemerkt..das geräusch das gefühl ist nicht gut..gekullert bis zum sitzen u gleich die schulter abgecheckt und schon stand ein fremder biker vor mir..
Seine frage ..alles gut? Nee ich glaube nicht..beweg mal vorsichtig die schulter ..
X knochen geht hoch!!!
Ich wollte es nicht wahr haben!!! Nicht glauben!!!
Tossy 2 in innsbruck festgestellt armschlinge verpasst ..gesagt sieht gut aus..bleibt der knochenhubel so und ab nach DE
Bei meinem orth.p...der wollte nicht nochmal röntgen..schon zu oft bei ihm gemacht

2 wochen später nochmal bei dem arzt..geröngt und sofort grsagt,.das muss schnellstens operiert werden! Regte sich auf über sich u die ärzte aus andern ländern diagnosen nicht 100% usw..
Direkter anruf bei der sport kh stuttgart bei mir um d ecke..

Mit kilos geröngt usw..hab dann bei der besprechung gespitzelt..
Ist tossy3!
Besprechung mit mir..leider ist es zu spät für die bänder im vorderen bereich
Die haben es nicht geschafft, sind verkümmert.
Man kann so weiter leben u sport machen aber die kommen nicht wieder
Sehne aus dem bein nehmen..aber die hält nur bedingt.
Op erstmal nicht..ggf . In 3mon u ich darf mitentscheiden.

Ich konnte den arm direkt nutzen, zu viel genutzt..mit schlinge dann nach dem zweiten Besuch hier mit rucksackverband...

Jetzt bin ich bei woche 5, schiebe paras ob sich der knochen noch hoch bewegen kann..die restl bänder auch nicht gut sind..u kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen f jemals wieder fahrrad zu fahren..kaufe aber schon wieder tuning u co !p

Physio ist gut..aber die heilung naja..komische ist..ich brauchte keine schm.mittel
Arm geht schon ziemlich hoch..natürlich ein grosser forts hrit im vergleich zu denersten tagen/ wochen...nur der knochen an sich u die bänder bereiten mir k.schmerzen...werde nochmal zu nem spezi gehn..

Vielen dank für die motivierenden worte der vorredner und der infos / erfahrungsberichte


----------



## fone (7. Oktober 2019)

Verstehen die das bei Instagramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abutri (20. Oktober 2019)

Verstehen die das bei instagramm..hääää whataf..?!?

Update ..bin nun kurz vor der 7 woche..es ist mittlerweile besser geworden. Es fester und physio tut gut.
Trage den rucksackv. Weiterhin und nicht wie verordnet 6 weeks. Phydiot. Meint auch besser so, zum schutz vor ungewollten bewegungen..
Physiot. Ist auch ziemlich zufrieden mit der entwicklung..schwellung ist raus
Arm lässt sich gut bewegen.
So der stand..am 23nov. Nxten monat hab ich die besprechung u checkup in d sport kh..

Ich schildere dies hier auch für die die neu in der situation sind..
Wie auch die andern vor mir..hatte mir gut geholfen!!


----------



## black-panther (21. Oktober 2019)

abutri schrieb:


> Verstehen die das bei instagramm..hääää whataf..?!?


Er meint, dass du mit deiner Handytastatur ein derartiges Kauderwelsch zusammen tippselst, dass das kaum jemand entziffern kann.
Bisschen Rechtschreibung und weniger Abkürzungen würden dem Leseerlebnis durchaus gut tun.


----------



## panni20 (21. Oktober 2019)

abutri schrieb:


> Hallo leidensgenossen. In österreich am letzten tag auf der letzten fahrt überras hend gestürzt..normalerweise rolle ich mich gut ab, diesmal nicht und bremse volle kanne mit der schulter auf nem mir unbekannten trail den ich noch rocken wollte.
> 
> Naja..beim aufprall gkeich gemerkt..das geräusch das gefühl ist nicht gut..gekullert bis zum sitzen u gleich die schulter abgecheckt und schon stand ein fremder biker vor mir..
> Seine frage ..alles gut? Nee ich glaube nicht..beweg mal vorsichtig die schulter ..
> ...



Mach dir mal kein Kopf. Hatte eine AC-Sprengung Rockwood III die auch nicht operiert wurde und bin heil froh darüber. Ich finde hier kommt es extrem auf deinen Physio an. Meiner hat mich schmerzhaft bearbeitet, das war kein Spaß. Auch die Übungen zu Hause waren unlustig. Aber nach 7 Wochen konnte ich die ersten leichten Touren fahren. Nach 10 Wochen habe ich mir zwei Tage Davos gegönnt und es ging super. 
Kopf hoch, dass wird schon.


----------



## Blackdevouis (21. Oktober 2019)

So nun auch mal meine Erfahrung,

ich hatte ja am 06.09.2019 einen Sturz -> Folge AC-Sprengung/Rockwood III.
Nachdem mich das erste Krankenhaus direkt Montags Operieren wollte, bin ich noch zu zwei weiteren Schulterspezialisten gegangen. Danach stand es dann 2:1 gegen die OP, wozu ich mich nach kurzem Überlegen auch Entschieden hab.

Danach gings dann über den Orthophäden zur Physio,

-insgesamt 13Tage den Arm ruhig gehalten und nicht belastet.
-ab Tag 14, 2x die Woche Physio um die Bewegung wieder rein zu bekommen (war zwar Anfangs sehr unangenehm aber hat mit jedem mal      spürbar was gebracht).
-ab Woche 4, leichte Kraftübungen mit dem Theraband zusätzlich.

Jetzt 6Wochen später bin ich über die Entscheidung gegen die OP froh, da ich keine Schmerzen mehr habe und den Arm wieder voll bewegen kann. Klar wird es zwar noch dauern bis ich wieder Fahrrad fahren oder im Fitnesstudio richtig trainieren kann, aber trotzdem würde ich jeder Zeit die gleiche Entscheidung wieder treffen.


----------



## Rockwood-V (23. Oktober 2019)

Erst einmal gute Besserung Blackdevouis , wie schaut die Schulter optisch aus ? hast du einen Hochstand ?
LG
Rockwood-V


----------



## Gino1970 (23. Oktober 2019)

Blackdevouis schrieb:


> So nun auch mal meine Erfahrung,
> 
> ich hatte ja am 06.09.2019 einen Sturz -> Folge AC-Sprengung/Rockwood III.
> Nachdem mich das erste Krankenhaus direkt Montags Operieren wollte, bin ich noch zu zwei weiteren Schulterspezialisten gegangen. Danach stand es dann 2:1 gegen die OP, wozu ich mich nach kurzem Überlegen auch Entschieden hab.
> ...


Warte mal an einige Wochen ab,
freu dich nicht so früh hoffe natürlich das es alles gut wird.
Wenn die Bender durch sind dann wird es etwas schwierig mit der op Rekonstruktion Ersatz Sehen vom Knie etc...
Kann ich ein Lied singen.
LG


----------



## Blackdevouis (23. Oktober 2019)

> Erst einmal gute Besserung Blackdevouis , wie schaut die Schulter optisch aus ? hast du einen Hochstand ?
> LG
> Rockwood-V



Optisch sieht man nix mehr, bzw wenn mans weiß evtl. minimal.



> Warte mal an einige Wochen ab,
> freu dich nicht so früh hoffe natürlich das es alles gut wird.
> Wenn die Bender durch sind dann wird es etwas schwierig mit der op Rekonstruktion Ersatz Sehen vom Knie etc...
> Kann ich ein Lied singen.
> LG



Was auf lange Sicht kommt kann man eh nicht sagen, nachdem mir aber 2 Spezis unabhängig gesagt haben das ich "wenn" erst im hohen Alter Probleme bekommen zu erwarten hab, mach ich mir keine gedanken drüber -> ändert eh nichts an der Sache ?


----------



## Rockwood-V (24. Oktober 2019)

Hat das hier schon jemand gehabt das die eingesetzten Bänder nach 5 Monaten gerissen sind = Hochstand


----------



## jamondo (31. Oktober 2019)

So, bin jetzt seit 6 Wochen auch Tossy3 Rockwood3 Mitglied und wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Passiert ist das ganze auf der Fahrt zum Trail, waren noch im Stadtgebiet, und eigentlich ganz entspannt. Kollege ist mir rein gefahren und ich mit Vollbremsung über den Lenker. Aufprall und ich hab sofort gewusst das etwas kaputt ist. 6 monate vorher hatte ich schon mal einen Aufprall, damals aber nur Tossy 1/2. Konnte gleich wieder aufstehn. Diesmal waren die Schmerzen so gross das ich liegen geblieben bin und der Notarzt gekommen ist.
Ab in die Notfallaufnahme und nach ein paar Stunden die Diagnose. nichts gebrochen aber alle Bänder gerissen. Hochstand schon massiv. OP sollte innerhalb der nächsten Tage gemacht werden. Aber erstmal heim da aufgrund des schönen Wetters alle Betten belegt waren.
Am nächsten Werktag hab ich mich dann auf den Weg gemacht und mir einen guten Schulterspezialisten gesucht. Nach MRT und ausgiebiger Diskussion über meine Erwartungen dann der eindeutige Rat keine OP durchzuführen. Er würde zwar das Tight rope Verfahren in seiner Praxis durchführen und es bei mir auch machen, aber nur wenn ich das ausdrücklich möchte. Ich hab ihm klar gemacht das ich mit meinem Alter (über 50) noch einiges an Sportaktivitäten (Sportklettern, calesthenic, MTB...) mache und das auch unbedingt wieder fortführen möchte. Er würde ohne OP da keine Einschränkungen erwarten.
Jetzt nach 6 Wochen und etlichen Physio Einheiten geht der Alltag bereits sehr gut. Bewegungseinschränkungen  kaum spürbar, bei einigen Bewegungen nach vorne etwas unangenehm. Hoffe jetzt auf die nächsten 6 Wochen, das ich etwas mehr Belastung auf die Schulter bringen kann. ziel ist es das ich nach 3 Monaten wieder am Arm hängen kann und die ersten klimmzüge probieren kann. Hab mal ein bild von meiner luxierten Schulter beigefügt. hochstand ist ja deutlich zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwood-V (31. Oktober 2019)

jamondo schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt seit 6 Wochen auch Tossy3 Rockwood3 Mitglied und wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Passiert ist das ganze auf der Fahrt zum Trail, waren noch im Stadtgebiet, und eigentlich ganz entspannt. Kollege ist mir rein gefahren und ich mit Vollbremsung über den Lenker. Aufprall und ich hab sofort gewusst das etwas kaputt ist. 6 monate vorher hatte ich schon mal einen Aufprall, damals aber nur Tossy 1/2. Konnte gleich wieder aufstehn. Diesmal waren die Schmerzen so gross das ich liegen geblieben bin und der Notarzt gekommen ist.
> Ab in die Notfallaufnahme und nach ein paar Stunden die Diagnose. nichts gebrochen aber alle Bänder gerissen. Hochstand schon massiv. OP sollte innerhalb der nächsten Tage gemacht werden. Aber erstmal heim da aufgrund des schönen Wetters alle Betten belegt waren.
> Am nächsten Werktag hab ich mich dann auf den Weg gemacht und mir einen guten Schulterspezialisten gesucht. Nach MRT und ausgiebiger Diskussion über meine Erwartungen dann der eindeutige Rat keine OP durchzuführen. Er würde zwar das Tight rope Verfahren in seiner Praxis durchführen und es bei mir auch machen, aber nur wenn ich das ausdrücklich möchte. Ich hab ihm klar gemacht das ich mit meinem Alter (über 50) noch einiges an Sportaktivitäten (Sportklettern, calesthenic, MTB...) mache und das auch unbedingt wieder fortführen möchte. Er würde ohne OP da keine Einschränkungen erwarten.
> Jetzt nach 6 Wochen und etlichen Physio Einheiten geht der Alltag bereits sehr gut. Bewegungseinschränkungen  kaum spürbar, bei einigen Bewegungen nach vorne etwas unangenehm. Hoffe jetzt auf die nächsten 6 Wochen, das ich etwas mehr Belastung auf die Schulter bringen kann. ziel ist es das ich nach 3 Monaten wieder am Arm hängen kann und die ersten klimmzüge probieren kann. Hab mal ein bild von meiner luxierten Schulter beigefügt. hochstand ist ja deutlich zu erkennen


----------



## Rockwood-V (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo jamond

wünsche dir gute Besserung , ich hatte OP und mir sind leider die Bänder 3 Monate später wieder gerissen :-( so kann es auch gehen.

LG
Rockwood-V


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Oktober 2019)

jamondo schrieb:


> Nach MRT und ausgiebiger Diskussion über meine Erwartungen dann der eindeutige Rat keine OP durchzuführen


Was war die Argumentation GEGEN eine OP, wenn du weiterhin Sport machen möchtest?


----------



## Blackdevouis (1. November 2019)

> So, bin jetzt seit 6 Wochen auch Tossy3 Rockwood3 Mitglied und wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Passiert ist das ganze auf der Fahrt zum Trail, waren noch im Stadtgebiet, und eigentlich ganz entspannt. Kollege ist mir rein gefahren und ich mit Vollbremsung über den Lenker. Aufprall und ich hab sofort gewusst das etwas kaputt ist. 6 monate vorher hatte ich schon mal einen Aufprall, damals aber nur Tossy 1/2. Konnte gleich wieder aufstehn. Diesmal waren die Schmerzen so gross das ich liegen geblieben bin und der Notarzt gekommen ist.
> Ab in die Notfallaufnahme und nach ein paar Stunden die Diagnose. nichts gebrochen aber alle Bänder gerissen. Hochstand schon massiv. OP sollte innerhalb der nächsten Tage gemacht werden. Aber erstmal heim da aufgrund des schönen Wetters alle Betten belegt waren.
> Am nächsten Werktag hab ich mich dann auf den Weg gemacht und mir einen guten Schulterspezialisten gesucht. Nach MRT und ausgiebiger Diskussion über meine Erwartungen dann der eindeutige Rat keine OP durchzuführen. Er würde zwar das Tight rope Verfahren in seiner Praxis durchführen und es bei mir auch machen, aber nur wenn ich das ausdrücklich möchte. Ich hab ihm klar gemacht das ich mit meinem Alter (über 50) noch einiges an Sportaktivitäten (Sportklettern, calesthenic, MTB...) mache und das auch unbedingt wieder fortführen möchte. Er würde ohne OP da keine Einschränkungen erwarten.
> Jetzt nach 6 Wochen und etlichen Physio Einheiten geht der Alltag bereits sehr gut. Bewegungseinschränkungen  kaum spürbar, bei einigen Bewegungen nach vorne etwas unangenehm. Hoffe jetzt auf die nächsten 6 Wochen, das ich etwas mehr Belastung auf die Schulter bringen kann. ziel ist es das ich nach 3 Monaten wieder am Arm hängen kann und die ersten klimmzüge probieren kann. Hab mal ein bild von meiner luxierten Schulter beigefügt. hochstand ist ja deutlich zu erkennen



Dir schon mal gute Besserung, bei mir ist die Verletzung (Tossy 3/Rockwood 3) nun 8Wochen her. Seit Mittwoch darf ich im Studio wieder alles machen, wenn auch vorsichtig. Hatte ebenfalls keine Operation und bin froh um die Entscheidung. 



> Was war die Argumentation GEGEN eine OP, wenn du weiterhin Sport machen möchtest?



Ich kann jetzt nur aus meinen Gesprächen beim Arzt/Orthopäden/Physio reden, da war ganz klar die Ansage das man aktuell auch bei T3/R3 "nicht zwangsläufig Probleme zu erwaten hat, bzw. wenn erst im hohen Alter" und die Schulterstabilität zu ca.80% durch die Muskelatur zu Stande kommt, daher wurde ich ja auch nicht Operiert.


----------



## jamondo (2. November 2019)

Gegen die OP spricht wohl auch das im höheren Alter die Arthrose begünstigt wird. Mit der OP sind viel früher Schmerzen zu erwarten. Allerdings hab ich auch eine sehr gute Schultermuskulatur die sowieso sehr stabilisiert. Ich kann ohne OP viel früher mit dem Aufbau beginnen und verliere keine Zeit in der ich die Stabilität verlieren könnte. Ausserdem kann ich ja später eine OP noch machen. Zwar komplizierter, da dann eigenes Sehnenmaterial aus dem Bein verwendet werden muss, aber die Option bleibt. Bei T3/R3 ist die klare Tendenz nicht zu operieren.


----------



## IWA (2. November 2019)

ich bin kein experte, und schreibe das auch nicht weil ich eine op hatte. aber mir hat man zur op geraten um eben artose und schmerzen im alter zu vermeiden. bin 45. wollte mich auch schon selbst entlassen, weil ich angst vor ner op hatte, aber das was ich bewegen konnte hat klar gezeigt, dass in der schulter gar nix ist wo es hingehört. also op. nach 7 wochen mit physio kraftübungen begonnen. schulter armbereich war komplett muskelfrei. haut auf knochen, normale muskulatur war aber sehr schnell wieder aufgebaut. ein bekannter, selbes alter, hatte vor ca. 10 jahren links auch ein tossy 3. war nicht krankenversichert, also hat das eigene geld nur für eine diagnose gereicht. 10 jahre später noch immer schmerzen und probleme in der schulter. ein jahr vor mir dann die andere seite tossy 3. diesmal krankenversichert und behandelt mit band. sagt die seite ist wie neu und vollkommen beschwerdefei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdevouis (2. November 2019)

Das ist sicher auch richtig, ob Operieren oder nicht ist sowieso ein Thema was man nicht allgemein beantworten kann. Dazu gibts zu viele Faktoren die bei jedem Fall individuell betrachtet werden müssen.
Ich hab jetzt nach ~8Wochen wieder vorsichtig mit Krafttraining beginnen dürfen und war auch schon das erste mal auf dem Bike (allerdings nur Paar Runden vorm Haus auf der Straße).



> ich bin kein experte, und schreibe das auch nicht weil ich eine op hatte. aber mir hat man zur op geraten um eben artose und schmerzen im alter zu vermeiden.



Mir wurde von Im KH dazu gesagt, das eine OP die warscheinlichkeit verringern, aber nicht zwangsläufig vermeiden kann. Im gegensatz ist allerdings aber auch nicht gesagt das man ohne OP zwangsläufig das bekommt.


----------



## Gino1970 (2. November 2019)

ich kenne das auch so das wenn man nicht Opareirt steigt das Risiko auf artose,haben wir drei Spzialisten gesagt, wer hat dir das gesagt Jamonda falsche info.
des weiteren wenn du viel sport machts und  noch machen willst rate ich die zur op, aber hast recht nachträglich op kannst jederzeit machen. sonst  wird deine schulter immer instabil du wirst problem  bekommen, 
LG Gino


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. November 2019)

Meine Arztinfo war auch OP sonst Arthrose im Alter...


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2019)

Ja, so wurde es uns auch gesagt.

Übrigens, nach dem Malheur und OP Ende September verlief die intensive Klettersaison im folgenden Jahr (ab Anfang Mai) völlig problemlos, genauso wie die Skitourensaison, die 3 Monate nach der Verletzung startete (allerdings zur Sicherheit mit einem Schulterprotektor).

Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung!


----------



## jamondo (11. November 2019)

War jetzt eh nochmal zur Kontrolle beim Orthopäden. Bin mir ja auch unsicher wegen der möglichen Arthrose und hab deshalb genau nachgefragt. Seiner Meinung nach würde die OP eine Arthrose begünstigen. durch den Zug würde der knochen ja noch mehr Reibung verursachen zumal die Kapsel auch nicht mehr funktionstüchtig ist. Anscheinend hat sich hier die gängige Meinung verändert. Ich verlass mich jetzt darauf und hoffe das ich richtig entschieden hab. 
Bei gewissen Bewegungen steht das Schlüsselbein schon extrem raus. Macht mich dann selber auch unsicher.


----------



## abutri (14. November 2019)

Servus,
Bin nun in der 10ten woche. Fühlt sich alles schon fester an. Leichte kraftübungen habe ich angefangen u gleich x starken muskelkater eingeholt.
Sicher fühle ich mich aber nicht. Mehr als 90 grad soll u will ich nicht. Alltägliche handgriffe funktionieren schon besser.
Aber trotzdem noch füsse still halten. Hin u wieder ziehts komisch n der bewegung.
Einmal versucht mich auf d seite zu legen, hatte das gefühl mich begrüsst mein knochen wieder, wie beim unfall.
Habe 2x physio zettel hinter mir.
Heute nochmal 6 termine besorgt. 
Auf dem aufsteigendem ast...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. November 2019)

Dranbleiben...
dauert alles.


----------



## Ahija (15. November 2019)

Habe letztens Jahr 5 Monate nichts an Sport machen können, wegen Hakenplatte im Schlüsselbein.
Nun ist alles bei Alten. Null Einschränkungen. Den Meinungen der Docs vertrauen und geduldig bleiben. Überstürzen bringt nichts - kaum einer wird hier Geld mit dem Sport verdienen so das es sich lohnen würde.

Gute Besserung in die Runde


----------



## m.indurain (21. November 2019)

Hallo,

hatte auch eine Schultereckgelenksprengung Tossy 3 (links) Ende Juni (nach einem Überschlag, unverschuldet, jemand hat mir die Vorfahrt mit dem Auto genommen). Diese wurde mit Hakenplatte operiert. Nach der OP die ersten 2 Tage sehr große Schmerzen. Danach allmählich nachlassend. Bis etwa 2 Monate danach Nachts beim Schlafen Schmerzen, so dass ich fast immer schlecht schlafen konnte. Danach wesentliche Besserung. Beschwerden dann nur noch bei bestimmten Bewegungen (duschen, morgens + abends beim umkleiden), bei Wanderungen (länger 1 h starke Schmerzen in der Schulter, so dass nur kurze Wanderungen möglich) und schlafen auf der linken Seite. Beschwerden beim Radfahren nur an langen steilen Anstiegen. Hakenplatte wurde Anfang November entfernt (bis dahin hielten die zuletzt aufgezählten Beschwerden an). OP verlief ohne Probleme. Schmerzen danach gering. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass die verbliebenen Beschwerden auch nachlassen. Ich soll die Schulter bis 10 Tage nach der OP schonen. Einschränkungen bei der Beweglichkeit hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr.

Allerdings merke ich, dass nach Entfernung der Hakenplatte Schultereckgelenk und Acromium geschätzt um ca. eine halbe Knochenbreit verschoben sind. Das sieht man. Und das, obwohl der Arzt im Krankenhaus sagte, dass das Röntgenbild gut aussieht (selber habe ich es nicht gesehen). Ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein Eckgelenk schon vorher verschoben war (wahrscheinlich durch einen Sturz, ist mir erst vor ca. 2 Jahren überhaupt aufgefallen). Ich dachte durch die OP würde das eventuell wieder behoben. Jetzt sieht es aber m. E. schlechter aus als vorher.

Deshalb folgende Fragen: Wer hatte eine Schultereckgelenksprengung, die operiert wurde und wie war das "optische" Ergebnis nach der OP? Wann wurde Beschwerdefreiheit erreicht?

Grüße


----------



## jamondo (21. November 2019)

Bei mir jetzt auch 10.woche. wie schon geschrieben: tossy3 ohne op. Schlüsselbeinhochstand immer noch extrem, fang jetzt aber mit Über-Kopf Übungen an. Stange hängen und leichte Klimmzüge mit Deuserband. 
@indurain: Warum eigentlich Hakenplatte und nicht flaschenzug? 
gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (21. November 2019)

Tossy 3 mit süß sauer.....

2 mal operiert ( Metall rein, Metall raus) - optisch sieht man es bei mir noch sehr gut, sieht aus als wenn es nicht operiert wäre. Nach 3 Monaten war ich beschwerdefrei und bin es bis jetzt auch noch. (ca. 14 Jahre her)


----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2019)

Servus @m.indurain 

ich hatte schon auf beiden Seiten eine Tossy 3. Die erste hatte ich ca. 1998 und die zweite 2005 siehe Thread Anfang. Auf beiden Seiten wurde eine OP gemacht und seitdem habe ich da einen leichten Hochstand was mich aber nicht stört. Wann ich Beschwerdefrei war kann ich dir aber nicht mehr sagen. Was ich dir aber sagen kann ist das ich seit den OP's keine Beschwerden in den beiden Schultern verspürt habe. Seit ca. eineinhalb Jahren habe ich mit den Kettlebells angefangen zum trainieren und da kann ich den Snatchtest mit einer 20KG Bell ohne Probleme absolvieren.

Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2019)

Beschwerden ahnte ich nie. Hochstand auch nicht, aber trotzdem sieht und fühlt man es.


----------



## knut1973 (26. November 2019)

moin!
ich hoffe meine frage ist gleich nicht zu offtopic.
erstmal vorweg: mein rockwood 5 wurde mitte mai operiert. generell ist die bewegung im alltag gut. allerdings habe ich bei stärkerer belastung noch etwas probleme.
damit zum thema: ich bin noch krank geschrieben. im aktuellen job arbeite ich produktiv und schwer. da seit geraumer zeit auf teilzeit bin und das nicht mein job, will ich eh dort raus. selber kündigen ist wegen der dreimonatigen sperre beim jobcenter (aktuell krankengeld und aufstockung) nicht möglich. einen bürojob bekomme ich in der firma nicht. in der nächsten woche habe ich einen termin beim jobcenter, ob ich den job noch ausführen kann und dann ggf. von mir aus kündigen "darf". 
das problem: ich habe zwei befunde von kliniken. bei beiden habe ich kein 100% garantie. einmal lautet der befunde "instabilität des schlüsselbeins" und ein anderes mal "vermuteter (teil)riss der supraspinatussehne". mein orthopäde bezieht sich auf letzteres und will mich zur op drängen, ansonsten nicht mehr über diese woche hinaus krankschreiben. ich will mich zumindest nicht mehr vor weihnachten operieren lassen. vor allem solange es nicht 100% geklärt ist.
wie handel ich am besten? eine erneute wiedereingliederung versuchen (die erste wurde abgebrochen)? "gesund schreiben" lassen und dann wieder krankschreiben lassen? den arzt wechseln? einen op-termin für das kommende jahr ausmachen, den man ggf. dann immer noch absagen kann? 
allem voran will und muss ich aus dem job heraus. bei büroarbeiten und normalen tätigkeiten habe ich keine probleme. deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass ich damit dann eh aus dem ewig langen "au-zustand" herauskomme und eine op überhaupt nicht nötig ist.

vielen dank und grüße
knut


----------



## abutri (3. Dezember 2019)

Servus grüzzi u hallo!

Ich melde mich zurück. Nun 14 wochen her die story. War letzte woche in der sport kh zur besprechung. Thema war..sehnen aus dem bein entnehmen und ran ans schlüsselb...ich habe mich mit dem doc dagegen entschieden.

Er war von meinem unbeweglichen arm etwas schockiert und meinte das war etwas lang mit der schonhaltung.
Viel dehnen, physio ect. Mehr heilung nach der zeit geht nicht, war seine aussage.

Mein physio war mal wieder von den Ärzten enttäuscht. Kein entlassungsbrief, kein therapivorschlag, alles nur waage.

Seit dem geh ich richtig ran. Und in kürzester zeit hab ich stück für stück mein arm über den kopf strecken können.
Mache mit leichten gewichten aufbau, dehne viel u physio.
Liegestütze an der parkbank o stange geht auch aber vorsichtig u wenig.

Bin wieder motiviert für die nächste saison.
Mein andern sport mach ich auvh schon ein wenig training mit.

All together ..auf dem guten weg. Knochen bleibt sichtbar. Und wenn es mich stört soll ich ein termin im sport kh machen u über eine evtl op vorsprechen.

In dem sinne, ein positives update.
Macht euch fit jungs u mädels.


----------



## abutri (3. Dezember 2019)

@knut.. du hast dir ja schon selbst geantwortet. Ich würde keine op machen. Job wechseln und muskelaufbau u abwarten bis es sich wiedet rivhtig gut anfühlt.


----------



## knut1973 (4. Dezember 2019)

abutri schrieb:


> Servus grüzzi u hallo!
> 
> Ich melde mich zurück. Nun 14 wochen her die story. War letzte woche in der sport kh zur besprechung. Thema war..sehnen aus dem bein entnehmen und ran ans schlüsselb...ich habe mich mit dem doc dagegen entschieden.
> (...)



das war bei mir übrigens auch ein vorschlag. als ich hörte sehne aus dem oberschenkel, aber auch danach keine garantie, habe ich direkt abgewunken. 

und danke für die antwort. 
der orthopäde hat mich jetzt doch nochmal kran geschrieben und das reha-center der arbeitsagentur sagte nach der untersuchung "mit dem kopf können sie noch arbeiten". interessant wird jetzt, ob der arbeitgeber mit doch einen anderen job anbieten will. aber eigtl. will ich aktuell nur noch raus aus der firma.


----------



## m.indurain (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, ergänzend noch 3 Röntgenbilder. Der "Hochstand" des Schlüsselbeins gegenüber dem Acromion wurde durch die Hakenplatten-OP zwar deutlich reduziert, er beträgt aber immer noch 7 mm.  Das ist auch äußerlich in Form einer "Beule" auf der Schulter deutlich sichtbar. Außerdem wirkt die Schulter als würde sie "runterhängen". Wäre mit Tight-Rope ein besserer Ergebnis zu erwarten gewesen?


----------



## Gino1970 (5. Dezember 2019)

Servus, nach meinen erachten ist der Abstand völlig normal, wichtig ist die Bänder sind zusammen gewachsten.
Mein Dok hat mir auch damals gesagt das 20% nach OP wandern...können, bei mir ist zb der Tight Rope sehr Stamm gezogen


m.indurain schrieb:


> Hallo, ergänzend noch 3 Röntgenbilder. Der "Hochstand" des Schlüsselbeins gegenüber dem Acromion wurde durch die Hakenplatten-OP zwar deutlich reduziert, er beträgt aber immer noch 7 mm.  Das ist auch äußerlich in Form einer "Beule" auf der Schulter deutlich sichtbar. Außerdem wirkt die Schulter als würde sie "runterhängen". Wäre mit Tight-Rope ein besserer Ergebnis zu erwarten gewesen?



Servus, nach meinen erachten ist der Abstand völlig normal, wichtig ist die Bänder sind zusammen gewachsten.
Mein Dok hat mir auch damals gesagt das 20% nach OP hoch  wandern...können, bei mir ist zb der Tight Rope sehr stram gezogen  auch nicht so tollen Gefühl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troxi220 (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin etwas verzweifelt mit meiner Schulter. 
Diesen Sommer hats mit meinen 106kg Masse auf die Schulter gehauen. War etwas zu euphorisch auf nen Sprung zugegangen. ?
Hölische Schmerzen, Notfall, Diagnose. Prellung. 
Konnte mir kaum vorstellen aber ja dachte die wissen schon was Sache ist. 
Nach etwa 1Monat wieder Biken vorsichtig. Schmerzen immer jedoch nie ganz weg. Trails g
Konnte ich nach 2Monaten wieder fahren. Dann fing es langsam die schmerzen wieder stärker. Ging zum Hausarzt nach 4Monaten der haute mir gleich ne Kortison Spritze rein. 
Von da an wurde es immer schlechter. 
Wurde zum Schultersspezialist geschickt dieser hat gleich Diagnostiziert, Bänder gerissen. MRI angewiesen zum sichergehen. Ergebniss
Zwei Bänder durch und leichter hochstand. 
Tossy 2oder 3?
Nun ist auch noch ein Knochen abgebrochen der mir wahrscheinlich die Bewegung eingeschränkt hat. 
Ich habe nun Physio und es wird immer schlechter mit der Schulter. Es knakt nun mitlerweile im Altag im Gelenk. Vor drei Monaten könnte ich noch Trails fahren und nun so. 
Würdet Ihr mir ne OP empfehlen? 
Vorschlag 1 vom Arzt wäre Physio. 
Vorschlag 2 Abgesplitterter Knochen entfernen. (Ambulant) 
Vorschlag 3 Neue Bänder rein mit temporärer Platte. 

Irgendwie nervt mich die Sache langsam. 
6Monate vorbei und es verschlechtert sich. 

Nun schmerzt die ganze Schulter und nach dem Rudertraining (Physiotherapeutin hat er mir erlaubt ?) war die Schulter äusserlich rot. 
Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand hier seinen Rat geben. Sorry für mein Schwiizerdütsch

Grüsse


----------



## jamondo (16. Dezember 2019)

Guten morgen,
rote Schulter klingt nach entzündung. Nach der Zeit sollte das eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen. such dir einen guten schulterspezialisten und treffe dann die richtige entscheidung. splitter sind ganz sicher nicht gut. und nach der Zeit kannst du die OP vermutlich nur mit eigener Sehne aus dem Bein machen lassen. Lass dir das nur von einer klinik operieren die das ständig machen. viel glück und wie gesagt geh zu einem Fachmann.


----------



## MATaFIX (16. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir haben sie letztes Jahr (Tossy 5) vom Tight-Rope Verfahren abgeraten und zur klassischen Hakenplatte geraten. Der Schulterspezialist meinte damals, dass er nicht mehr viele Tight-Ropes macht, weil es schon mehrfach beim Spannen des Seilzug zu einem Bruch des Korakoids gekommen sei. Und das sei dann echt blöd, meinte er nur trocken.

Er meinte dann, er würde bei sich selber auch die Hakenplatte reinmachen. Ich habe dann noch mit einer zweiten Schulterspezialistin aus einer anderen Klinik gesprochen und die meinte dann, sie machen fast nur Tight-Rope. Allerdings sagte sie dann, der Grund sei halt, weil es viel weniger invasiv sei, da athroskopisch und keine zweite OP. Vom Ergebnis her, meinte sie dann, seien die Hakenplatten, welche sie  früher verwendet habe, fast besser gewesen. Das Problem bei Thight-Rope sei zudem, dass sich das Schlüsselbein zwar runterziehen lasse, jedoch eine saubere vertikale Positionierung für das Zusammenwachsen der Bänder dann nicht immer gegeben sei und die Bänder dann gar nicht richtig heilen. Die Konstruktion bleibe dann einfach nur mit dem Seilzug gehalten. Der Seilzug könne sich auch lösen oder werde locker.

Man unterschätzt, so glaube ich, die Kraft, mit der das Schlüsselbein von den Halsmuskeln hochgezogen wird. Mein Doc meinte nach der Hakenplatten-OP, er hätte das Schlüsselbein fast nicht runterbekommen, weil so viel Zug vorhanden war und die Platte hat sich auch etwas verbogen beim Einsetzen. Das ist noch echtes Handwerk!!!

Jeder hat da sicher eigene Erfahrungen und muss sich sein Bild selber machen.

Ich hab dann die klassische Hakenplatte bekommen und bereue es bisher nicht. Einen kleinen Hochstand hab ich allerdings auch und die Narbe über die Schulter ist jetzt auch nicht gerade der Prickler. Aber von der Funktion her bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die grosse Unbekannte ist halt einfach, wie stabil die zusammengewachsenen Bänder nun sind. Das konnte mir keiner so genau sagen...

Diesen Bericht find ich noch spannend zum Thema. Vorallem die Komplikationsrate! 
https://ch.universimed.com/fachthemen/9283



m.indurain schrieb:


> Hallo, ergänzend noch 3 Röntgenbilder. Der "Hochstand" des Schlüsselbeins gegenüber dem Acromion wurde durch die Hakenplatten-OP zwar deutlich reduziert, er beträgt aber immer noch 7 mm.  Das ist auch äußerlich in Form einer "Beule" auf der Schulter deutlich sichtbar. Außerdem wirkt die Schulter als würde sie "runterhängen". Wäre mit Tight-Rope ein besserer Ergebnis zu erwarten gewesen?


----------



## jamondo (16. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Info. Das ist sehr informativ. Hab ja nur tossy3 Rockwood3 und mach das ohne op. Merke aber wie stark das Schlüsselbein hochdrückt und dann rausschaut bei bestimmten Bewegungen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich das mit tight Rope oder Hakenplatte fixieren müsste dann kann das auf Dauer zu Problemen führen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Dezember 2019)

Hatte im Juni ein Tight Rope bekommen und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Bin nach 8 Wochen wieder Fahrrad gefahren. Hab auch so gut wie keine Schmerzen mehr. 
Mein Arzt hat laut seiner Aussage eine neueres Material/Fabrikat verwendet, welches stabiler sein soll. Auch hat er die Bänder überlappend vernäht, so dass sie richtig zusammenwachsen können. 
Von der hakenplatte hat er abgeraten, da diese im Gelenk durch Reibung Schäden verursachen kann. Ist jedoch nur Hören/Sagen.


----------



## abutri (27. Dezember 2019)

@ troxi

Würde keine neuen bänder rein machen. Habe auch -2 bänder seit 4 mon. Fühlt sich trotzdem stabil an. Knochensplitter ..würde ich richten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tsdread (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort, da dieses anscheinen die größte Sammlung an Beiträgen zu Tossy/Rockwood ist und es mir viel geholfen hat mit der Einschätzung meiner Lage. Deswegen, obwohl ich kein MTBler bin, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen teilen.

Zu mir Kampfsportler/ Trainer mit mind. 3-4 Fitness Zusätzlichen Fitnesseinheiten in der Woche , 190cm, 92 kg gut trainiert

4.12.2019- Sturz auf Schulter, rechts --> Rechtshänder - alle Bänder durch Rockwood 5, AC-Gelenk leider instabil Vertikal und Horizontal.

Habe dann lange gegoogelt und insgesamt haben sich im LKH Salzburg 4 Ärzte (darunter 2 leitende Oberärzte und Leiter der Schulter Chirugie) meine Schulter angeschaut. Ich bin normaler Kassenpatient aber Leistungssportler.

Habe mich für eine OP entschieden da ich erst 29 Jahre alt bin und mind.5 mal die Woche Sport mache.
Verfahren wollte ich erst double tight Rope, am Ende wurde es Twin Tail Tight Rope, mehr Infos zu dem Verfahren unten.

OP am 9.12.2019
am Morgen vor der OP kam der Operateur (Dr. Nicholas Matis) nochmal zu mir und hat nochmal mit mir besprochen welchen Kampfsport ich mache, hätte ich Judo gemacht, hätte er nicht operiert wegen der hohen Gefahr der wieder Verletzung und der Gefahr des Bruches des Korakoids aufgrund der Bohrungen. Der Dok. hat dann selber die OP Methode gewechselt, diese hat zur Folge, dass ich nur eine Bohrung im Korakoid habe anstatt zwei. Nachteil von dieser OP ist, das dieses im "mini-open" verfahren gemacht wird und ich somit nun eine nicht kleine Nabe auf der Schulter habe. Nach der OP war ich erstmal verwundert weil mir dieses nicht bewusst war. Mir ist es aber ehrlich gesagt egal, ich verdiene mein Geld nicht als Model.

Zur Vollnarkose wurde mit dem single Shot verfahren mein Arm betäubt somit hatte ich auch die Nacht nach der OP keine Schmerzen. Der Tag danach war unschön, habe dort Schmerzmittel genommen, 2 Tage nach OP habe ich nur noch eine Vor dem Schlafen gehen verwendet.
Danach ohne Medikamente.
Nachbehandlung: 5 Wochen Gilchrist- Schiene 24/7 und Bewegungen aktiv passiv unterstützt bis 60 Grad erlaubt. Rotation im Arm Frei.
Aufgrund Ortswechsel hatte ich bisher keine Pyhsio, habe aber täglich den Arm per Selbstgebauten Flaschenzug bewegt und gependelt.
Fäden wurden 2 Wochen nach der OP gezogen. Ich behandel die Narbe seitdem täglich mit Narbengel und Kokosöl und knete Sie durch. Die Schulter massiere ich dabei auch.

OP war nun vor 4 Wochen und ab nächster Woche starte ich dann mit der Physio durch. Aktiv kann ich meinen Arm bis 90 Grad seitlich heben nach vorne ca. 70 grad, aber das soll ich ja noch nicht. Die eine Woche werde ich jetzt noch abwarten.
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. Nervig ist halt die Schonung aber so ist es.

Sport nach OP:
1 Woche nach der OP war ich im Gym auf dem Fahrrad und habe Beine Trainiert.
1.5 Wochen nach der OP habe ich angefangen die linke Seite mitzutrainieren (googelt mal "Cross-Education").
2,5 Wochen nach der OP habe wieder leichte Kampfsport-Technik Übungen für die Beine gemacht. Alles Piano damit der körper nicht durch geschüttelt wird, obwohl ich so keine Schmerzen habe ist Niesen sehr unangenehm.

Die Rechte Seite habe ich geschont/geschützt in dem ich mir ein Terraband kreuzweise um den Körper gebundet habe und das die ganze Zeit mit der rechten Seite festhalte, somit habe ich keine verschwitzte Gilchrist Schiene, welche ich im Alltag 24/7 trage.

Ich häng euch mal nen Bild von der Narbe an., links meine Form 1 Woche vor dem Unfall.




Quelle: https://ch.universimed.com/fachthemen/4522

"Das Twin Tail TightRope ist eine Weiterentwicklung des Tight Rope, die seit Kurzem im LKH Baden-Mödling angewendet wird. Es ermöglicht das Rekonstruieren beider CC-Bänder mit nur einer Bohrung am Korakoid. Es besteht aus zwei klavikulären Plättchen, die über unabhängige Flaschenzüge aus FiberWire-Fäden mit einem einzigen Korakoid-Plättchen verbunden sind. Die OP-Technik ist der des klassischen TightRope ähnlich. Da nur mehr eine Bohrung am Korakoid notwendig ist, soll das Risiko einer Korakoidfraktur minimiert werden. Die postoperativen Resultate der bisher mit dem Twin Tail TightRope versorgten Patienten sind vielversprechend. Bisher erreichten alle Patienten wieder ein uneingeschränktes Bewegungsausmaß. Klinische und radiologische Langzeitergebnisse sind noch abzuwarten. Das Twin Tail Tight Rope kann ausschließlich offen eingebracht werden."


----------



## tsdread (6. Januar 2020)

noch einen Interessanten Artikel zu den Thema Tight Rope und Belastung...



			https://www.researchgate.net/publication/235988348_Die_operative_Versorgung_mit_dem_TightRopeR-System_nach_traumatisch_bedingter_Instabilitat_im_Bereich_des_Schultereckgelenks
		


es ist ganz klar der Korakoid Knochen die Schwachstelle. Und das sollte bedacht werden bei zu früher Belastung, insbesondere beim Tragen von Gegenständen und Krafttraining  

"TightRope® und die Biomechanik 
[...]Bei dynamisch-zyklischer Testung wurden die wiederholten Belastungen bis zum 
Präparatversagen notiert. Beispielsweise lag die mittlere notwendige statisch-vertikale
*Belastung bis zum Präparatversagen in der rekonstruierten Gruppe bei 982 Newton (entspricht  
umgerechnet über 100 Kilogramm).*
[...]
In allen statischen Testreihen traten 
Schäden an den FiberWire® Fäden und am Knochen auf. *Vor allem unter starker, vertikal-
statischer Belastung kam es in drei Fällen zum Ausriss beider längsovaler Titan-Buttons mit
konsekutiver Korakoidfraktur.*"


----------



## abutri (6. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.

Weiterer Verlauf fände ich interessant.

Ich komme nun in den fünften Monat ohne op. Ich habe das gefühl das die operierten schneller zurück in den Sport kommen, ihren Arm früher bewegen können.
Ich mache auch neben mtb dh u enduro auch kampfsport jnd trainiere auchvseit dem 3 mon sachte. Durchblutung durch Bewegung ist gut für die Heilung.
Ich bin in den letzten Wochen hich motiviert meine Muskeln wieder herzustellen.
Es knirscht und ziept noch aber es geht.
Habe noch Bewegungseinschränkungen aber es wird jede Woche besser.
Trainiere mit leichten Gewichten, Terraband und mit dem Praep Gerät auf den Knien. Hin u wieder auch richtige LS. 
Fahrrad fahren mit aktiver Armbewegung/Sprint geht super.
Hätte ich mir vor paar Wochen nicht vorstellen können.
Treppen runter geht auch schon.
Auf nen trail traue ich mich noch nicht.
Ich gebe mir noch 2mon. ???


----------



## jamondo (7. Januar 2020)

Bei mir ist der 4 Monat ohne OP vorbei. Rockwood 3 Verletzung. Näheres siehe oben. Mittlerweile kann ich die meisten Belastungen ohne Probleme durchführen. Nach täglichen leichten Kraftübungen, dehnungen etc. bin ich wieder fähig klimmzüge zu machen. Klettern und bouldern war ich jetzt auch schon. Klar, eher zurückhaltend und keine sprünge in den verletzten Arm. Aber für den grad der Verletzung und dem zustand am Anfang bin ich schon jetzt zufrieden. In der Früh ist die Schulter eher instabil. Knacken und das Gefühl das sich der knorpel erst noch positionieren muss. Bin Zuversichtlich das ich nach 6 monaten vollständig regeneriert bin. Schulter hochstand ist natürlich vorhanden. Bei bestimmten Bewegungen über 1cm.
Alles gute Euch


----------



## O.B.TAMPON (13. Januar 2020)

Am 10.01.20 bin ich beim MMA Training mit meinem Trainingspartner zusammen auf die Schulter gefallen und es hat direkt zweifach gekracht. Kaum Schmerzen danach, aber keine Kraft und ein komisches Gefühl.

Notaufnahme -> Röntgen -> Tossy3 / Rockwood 3

Schlüsselbeinhochstand kaum sichtbar aufgrund halbwegs ausgeprägter Nacken- und Schultermuskulatur . Habe bis vor einem Jahr aktiv Kraftsport  betrieben, bevor Ich ins Kampfsportlager gewechselt bin 

Lasse mich konservativ behandeln.

Vorab: Ich denke man macht mit keiner Variante einen großen Fehler, jedoch sind einige Aussagen, welche in diesem Thread stehen und auch von diversen Chirurgen getätigt wurden laut Studienlage gar nicht so klar und evidenzbasiert wie dargestellt.

Meine Gründe:

-gute Muskulatur, kaum Schmerzen
-geringer optischer Hochstand, fast nur im Röntgenbild sichtbar
-Die Heilungschance ist auch ohne OP hoch
-viele OPs bringen anfangs gute Resultate jedoch oft im Verlauf keinen wirklichen Unterschied zur konservativen Gruppe, werfen einen aber im Behandlungsverlauf zurück, Stichwort Muskelabbau, Versteifung der Band-Strukturen , abhängig natürlich von der OP Technik und dem Nachsorgeschema
-geringes, aber dennoch vorhandenes Op-Risiko mit diversen möglichen Komplikationen wie Wundinfekt, Wundheilungsstörung, überschießende Narbenbildung etc.
- Es gibt keinen Goldstandard. Immer wenn in der Medizin 4 oder 5 Op-Techniken nebeneinander bestehen funktionieren alle aber keine richtig 100%ig
-werde weiterhin Risikosportarten (Enduro fahren [motorisiert], MMA, selten noch dirten im Park) betreiben und es wird sicherlich nicht mein letztes gerissen Band sein, somit will ich der Gefahr aus dem Weg gehen, dass bei erneutem Trauma der Schaden schlimmer ist als ohne Fremdmaterial in situ.


Verlauf:
Erste Nacht war unangenehm, danach wenig bis keine Schmerzen in Ruhe, Bewegung lasse ich ab heute (Tag 3) langsam zu d.h. leichtes Pendeln, Arm nach unten strecken, kleine Kreisbewegungen der Schulter usw. Fühlt sich bisher eigentlich ganz okay an. Werde berichten, wie es weitergeht.

Gilchrist Verband habe ich von Anfang an abgelehnt, meine Nackenmuskulatur auf beiden Seiten verspannt sich extrem, mein Arm wird taub und er schadet mir mehr als dass er mich unterstützt.


----------



## abutri (19. Januar 2020)

Den gilchrist würde ich azfjdnfall machen..
Wollte lieber den andern..jetzt hab ich vorne rum keine bänder mehr..verkümmert.

Hochstand bei grosser muskelmasse brstimmt nicht sichtbar aber vorhanden.

Alles andere stimme ich zu..


----------



## abutri (19. Januar 2020)

Und ja..der gilchrist schmerzt..hatte ihn zum schluss für 4 wochen..da wars aber schon zu spät..


----------



## O.B.TAMPON (20. Januar 2020)

Kleines Update:
Gehe seit 13.01 "arbeiten" bzw. bin anwesend / administrativ tätig, da ich mir keine Fehltage erlauben kann. Am Montag kaum Schmerzen gehabt, im Laufe der Woche ist die Schwellung stark zurück gegangen und hat somit deutlich mehr Spiel im Bereich des Schlüsselbeins zugelassen, wodurch die Schmerzen stärker wurden. Habe dann zumindest stundenweise den Gilchristverband angehabt.

Nun ist auch der Schlüsselbeinhochstand sichtbarer geworden inkl. Klaviertaste?

Seit heute (Sonntag) kann ich den Arm schon wirklich gut im Alltag verwenden. Aufräumen, Küche putzen usw. funktioniert schon erstaunlich gut. Manchmal vergisst man fast, dass an der Schulter was gewesen war. Lediglich bei stärkerer Abduktion und Anteversion kommen dann die Schmerzen zurück. Ich bin gespannt wie es kommende Woche weiter geht, aber bis jetzt läuft alles nach Plan


----------



## Gino1970 (25. Januar 2020)

HAloo ihr Schulter Kandidaten,
Werfe  mal was in die Runde und und hoffe auf viele Meinungen.
Nach mein op Jan 2019 RW 4/5 ist noch eine Rest Entzündung in der Schulter das nicht weg will. 
Mein Schulter Spezi hat mir vorgeschlagen eine Cordison Spritze  Kur 6x alle 4 Woch.
Phyio sagt nein Hausarzt sag ja Orthopäde sag auch ja.
ich hab schiss das noch mehr kaputt geht.was sagst du...??!
LG GINO


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Januar 2020)

Solange es ohne Cortison geht würde ich darauf immer verzichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Januar 2020)

Auf keinen Fall.
Nichts macht ein Gelenk mehr kaputt als Cortison; ausser athroskopische Techniken mit Abrasionen oder „Glättungen“.
Du erzielst mit Cortison nur eine kurze Schmerzlinderung... auf Kosten der gesamten Gelenk/ Sehnenstabiltät mit der Gefahr, dass es zu plötzlichen Sehnenrissen kommen kann.
Sucht lieber nach einer anderen Lösung.

Cortison würde ich nur im Notfall bei schwerwiegenden systemischen Erkrankungen im Akutschub akzeptieren.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## abutri (27. Januar 2020)

Ja, wie bei mir. Die zeit kannst du nicht zurück drehen. In den ersten zwei wochen, haben die bänder die chance sich zu verbinden..wenn du s nicht ruhig stellst wars das für das ein o andere band.
Mein physio team hat gelacht, als ich meinte ich geh im juli nach österreich.
Erste antwort das dh fahren ist geschichte..die rüttelungen sind zu heftig für fehlende bänder.
Fazit..muskel aufbauen. Und ich will n mrt und wissen welche/er weg ist/sind.
Ich  bin noch teils optimistisch. Erstmal flowtrails
Aber hätte ich in der zeit mehr gelegen.
Nicht gearbeitet und und..hätte ich mmehr bänder!


----------



## Megajo (10. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

ersteinmal vielen Dank an alle für das schöne Sammelsurium aus Fallberichten. Ich habe seit dem ersten Tag meiner Tossy Diagnose immer wieder gerne hier reingesehen um mich zu informieren. Natürlich sammeln sich hier ein wenig die Berichte, die einen nicht ganz idealen Verlauf hatten, aber das ist auch gut so, denn nur wenn man die möglichen Folgen kennt kann man sich auch wirklich informiert entscheiden z.B. ob OP oder konservativ. 

Ich möchte heute mal einen bisher guten Verlauf teilen um den Leuten Mut zu machen:
Ich bin 35 Jahre alt und habe mir Ende Januar diesen Jahres beim Snowboarden eine AC-Sprengung Tossy 3-5 am dominanten Arm rechts zugezogen. Das Claviculaköpfchen Stand um ca. 1 Breite nach oben und mir war sofort klar was los ist. In Österreich ist nur Röntgen und Dreiecksverband gemacht worden und mit Schmerzmitteln habe ich die 4 weiteren Tage bis zur Rückreise nach Deutschland gut ausgehalten.
6 Tage nach dem Unfall bin ich bei mir im Uniklinikum Dresden operiert worden, da die Calvicula sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal instabil war. "State of the Art" ist hier neue Generation Dogbone als CC-Ligament-Überbrückung und zusätzliche kleine Bohrung mit Naht/Cerclage des AC-Gelenks; alles arthroskopisch. Prinzipiell wird das hier auch regulär für Kassenpatienten angeboten wie an vielen Häusern heute. Ich bin selbst Kassenpatient aber muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch Arzt am Klinikum bin und daher alles zackzack ging mit OP noch am Tag der Vorstellung. Innerhalb von 10 Tagen nach Unfall werden hier in der Regel alle versorgt aber so sollte es ja auch sein. 
Nun mal zum Verlauf:
1. Erstaunliche Schmerzen die ersten 2 Tage nach OP, aber das ist offensichtlich einfach eine unangenehme Körperregion. Die ersten 12 Stunden nach OP habe ich praktisch nichts gespürt, was an der Plexusblockade lag, die hier zusätzlich zur Vollnarkose erfolgt. Als die abgeklungen ist dann aber holla-die-Waldfee. Nach einer Nacht im Krankenhaus konnte ich nach Hause. Sehr gut gegen die Schmerzen der kommenden Tage geholfen hat mir Metamizol. Nach 4 Tagen habe ich eine Allergie mit Hautausschlag auf das Mittel entwickelt und alle Schmerzmittel abgesetzt (hin und wieder nach Bedarf noch eine IBU 600).
2. Die erste Woche nach der OP habe ich viel Zeit im Bett und auf dem Sofa verbracht und hatte den Gilchrest Verband ca. 98% der Zeit an (praktisch nur unter der Dusche nicht, hier habe ich den Arm einfach am Körper gehalten). Zum Ende der Woche waren die Wundschmerzen zu großen Anteilen muskulären Schonhaltungsschmerzen gewichen, wobei natürlich auch die Knochenbohrungen längere Zeit deutlich spürbar sind.
3. Ab der zweiten Woche musste ich den Arm dann immer mal wieder im Sitzen aus dem Verband herausnehmen; aus Komfort-Gründen und um den Ellbogen durch zu bewegen. Leichtes passives Pendeln am Tisch hat auch sehr gut getan (das habe ich ab Mitte der zweiten Woche immer mehrmals pro Tag gemacht).
4. Physiotherapie habe ich ebenfalls zu Beginn der zweiten Woche gestartet (1-2x Woche) allerdings praktisch nur passiv (geringes Durchbewegen der Schulter streng nach dem Behandlungsplan der Chirurgie durch die Therapeuten mit lächerlich kleinen Bewegungsradien - wahrscheinlich nur um das Device zu schonen und hochgradige Schultersteifen zu verhindern)
5. eigentlich ging das mit den geringen Bewegungsradien bis Ende der 5. Woche so weiter und ab da war dann voller Radius erlaubt.

*6. Nun kommt der wichtige Zeitraum, den ich gerne mit euch teilen möchte:*
Es kann nun wirklich zehrend werden! Ich hatte nun erstmal für 4 Wochen (also praktisch bis vor einigen Tagen) weiterhin noch massive Defizite im Radius v.a. in der Rotation nach Außen und in der Abduktion. Oft habe ich rumgerätselt ob ich vielleicht eine Steife im Schultergelenk wegen der starken Schonung entwickelt haben könnte und hatte natürlich Schiss, dass die ganze Aktion mehr kaputt als heil gemacht haben könnte. Die Physios waren auch nicht so ganz sicher woran es liegt; ob kapselbedingte Schultersteife oder funktionell. Ist wohl eine Mischung aus allem gewesen. 

Folgende Übungen kann ich bei Schultersteife nach OP empfehlen (neben Physio und mit gesundem Augenmaß):
1. Retrospektiv die wichtigste Sache Pektoralmuskulatur dehnen, da die wirklich massivst verkürzt war und offenbar das gesamte Schulterdach nach vorne und unten gezogen hat. Beste Übung für mich: https://www.spotebi.com/exercise-guide/chest-stretch/
Auch gut war die Arme hinter dem Körper zu verschränken und vorsichtig zu elevieren aber hier wird das Schulterdach nicht so gut auf Abstand zum Oberarmkopf gehalten und der Schleimbeutel komprimiert. 
2. Außenrotation bei angewinkeltem und möglichst stets dem Körper anliegendem Arm:








						3D render of a medical figure showing shoulder internal and external rotation
					

123RF - Millions of Creative Stock Photos, Vectors, Videos and Music Files For Your Inspiration and Projects.




					www.123rf.com
				



kann man auch in Seitlage (betroffener Arm oben) oder auch in Rückenlage machen (mag ich besonders, da man den Arm hier auch mit geringem Gewicht beschweren kann. 
3. Gerade für den Anfang sind folgende Übungen super für Flexion und Abduktion: 




und 




4. Manchen hilft auch der Sleepers stretch super um die Obduktion zu verbessern, aber dafür wäre es erst einmal gut einen gewissen Abstand zwischen Schulterdach und Oberarmkopf zu haben, denn sonst zwiebelt es zu sehr:




5. zu guter letzt für alle die sich noch intensiver damit befassen wollen und auch eine ordentliche Schultersteife nach OP haben nach ein paar Ideen in einem englischsprachigen Physioforum zum Thema Abduktion:





						Restricted Shoulder Abduction
					

RehabEdge Physical Therapy Forum



					physicaltherapy.rehabedge.com
				




Langsam geht nun alles den gewünschten Weg und ich habe über 90% der Beweglichkeit zurück, wobei der Durchbruch erst vor einigen Tagen kam, als ich mich auf die Dehnung der offenbar doch sehr stark verkürzten Brustmuskulatur konzentriert habe, die jegliche sonstigen Fortschritte zuvor offenbar zunichte gemacht hat.

*Was ich sagen will: *wenn ihr nach Schulter-OP eine Steife habt geht die Welt in den meisten Fällen nicht unter,  da oft funktionelle Probleme dahinter stecken die Geduld erfordern und sich erst nach und nach beheben lassen. Ich hoffe euch helfen die genannten Übungen ergänzend zur Physiotherapie genau so gut weiter wie mir. 

Letztlich bin ich mit der OP bisher gut gefahren, aber risikolos ist die natürlich nie. Wenn ihr wie ich hauptsächlich Wellenreiten und klettern betreibt oder andere Sportarten, die wenig Bewegungseinbuße der Schulter erlauben dann ist aus medizinischer Sicht die arthroskopische Tightrope oder Dogbone OP schon vielversprechender als die konservative Therapie (die allerdings manchmal bei Tossy 3 auch gute Ergebnisse liefern kann). Ich persönlich würde mir keine Hakenplatte reinmachen lassen, da ich glaube, dass eine dauerhafte Unterstützung des verheilenden CC-Bandes durch den Dogbone/Thightrope sinnvoller ist aber auch die Hakenplatte scheint manchmal gut zu funktionieren (Angst vor einer großen Hautnarbe sollte man bei der Platte allerdings nicht haben!)

Sorry für den langen Post und weiterhin toi, toi, toi an alle versehrten. 

Jo


----------



## feinripptraeger (10. April 2020)

hallo Megajo
Der Heilungsverlauf hat viel mit dem Alter zu tun.
Ich war 51, Tossy3 und tight ropes - Einbau.
Nach einer Woche versteifte sich die Schulter immer mehr.
Frozen shoulder war das Ergebnis.
2 Jahre habe ich mich in der Ruhr Sport Reha (hier werden viele Profisportler behandelt) zurückgekämpft.
95% Beweglichkeit ist zurückgekehrt.
Ich habe viele Jüngere dort kennengelernt, die nach 4 Monaten wieder ins Manschaftstraining zurückkehren konnten.
Schulter ist im Alter böse und langwierig. 
Viele hatten in meinem Alter die gleichen Probleme.
An alle Leidensgenossen, Geduld ist wichtig!


----------



## Megajo (11. April 2020)

moin feinrippträger! ne klar, die klassische frozen shoulder ist viel langwieriger und alter ist dafür echt ein wichtiger risikofaktor. aber gut zu hören, dass du wieder gut genesen bist! 

mit meiner story wollte ich nur mal den leuten mut machen, die nach 6w den gilchrist ablegen und erstmal geschockt sind, wie stark die einschränkung ist. auch beim normalen verlauf kann der fortschritt durchaus mal über wochen stagnieren. 

beste grüße


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. April 2020)

RW5 und Schulterdachbruch mit Tight-Rooe Op ü40: Nach vielen Gesprächen/Diskussionen mit Docs hatten wir uns darauf „geeinigt“ wenn ich mich benehme (=null Bewegung und Belastung) dann brauche ich keinen Gilchrist. Tag 2 nach OP heim, Tag 5 Physio mit 0 Grad und Bizeps und Trizeps Seilzug (habe früher viel gemacht, daher halbwegs sauber ausgeführt). 3 Wochen kein Arm heben, dann jeweils um 30 Grad steigern. Klimmzug nach 5 Wochen. Draußen Rad nach knapp 6 Wochen (Fully flach).
Habe noch nie so viel Sport gemacht, wie in der Krankschreibung... 1,5h Rolle und 1h Physio/Kraft pro Tag. Lange Spazieren und länger am Latop war erst ab Woche 5 möglich. Das hat erstaunlich belastet


----------



## frank-mg (2. Mai 2020)

Megajo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ersteinmal vielen Dank an alle für das schöne Sammelsurium aus Fallberichten. Ich habe seit dem ersten Tag meiner Tossy Diagnose immer wieder gerne hier reingesehen um mich zu informieren. Natürlich sammeln sich hier ein wenig die Berichte, die einen nicht ganz idealen Verlauf hatten, aber das ist auch gut so, denn nur wenn man die möglichen Folgen kennt kann man sich auch wirklich informiert entscheiden z.B. ob OP oder konservativ.
> 
> ...



Der Bericht hat mir Aktuell sehr geholfen. Man ist mit Dingen die man nicht kennt oft sehr unsicher und Erfahrungen von anderen die sich mit den Eigenen decken tun da sehr gut. Ich bin noch bis Anfang Juli mit Hakenplatte ausgestattet und hoffe das die Zeit recht schnell vorbei geht. 

Frank


----------



## Scottyundich (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde 

Ich bin seit Samstag einer von Euch...das Mountainbike hat mich ganz fies abgeworfen.
Morgen habe ich einen Termin beim Spezialisten da gestern natürlich nur ein Notdienst im Krankenhaus war.
Seit heute früh lese ich mich jetzt durchs Internet und versuche mir Mut zu machen.
Neben dem Fahrrad gehört Handball und Tennis zu meinen Hobbys.
In den nächsten Wochen wohl eher spazieren und Netflix.

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge hier.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Mai 2020)

Scottyundich schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> 
> Ich bin seit Samstag einer von Euch...das Mountainbike hat mich ganz fies abgeworfen.
> Morgen habe ich einen Termin beim Spezialisten da gestern natürlich nur ein Notdienst im Krankenhaus war.
> ...


Gute Besserung! War nach der „Reparatur“ fast fitter denn je. Schonen wo nötig und trainieren wo möglich. Und Rollenfahren aushalten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gino1970 (5. Mai 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! War nach der „Reparatur“ fast fitter denn je. Schonen wo nötig und trainieren wo möglich. Und Rollenfahren aushalten ?
> [/QUOTE
> halt uns auf laufenden ich mach immer noch rum mit mein RW 5 Kronisch ?
> Gute Besserung?


----------



## Scottyundich (6. Mai 2020)

Danke.

Freitag wird operiert.
Wenn ich dieses Teil sehe was ich danach wohl Wochen trage nmuss, könnt ich schon durchdrehen..


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Mai 2020)

Scottyundich schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Freitag wird operiert.
> Wenn ich dieses Teil sehe was ich danach wohl Wochen trage nmuss, könnt ich schon durchdrehen..


Meinst du Gilchrist? Würde mit den Docs erörtern, warum.
Ich hatte zum RW 5 einen Bruch des Schulterdaches und weitere Kollateralschäden. Hatte exakt 0
Tage Gilchrist, allerdings auch pedantisch aufgepasst, absolut nix zu machen, was nicht mit Doc und Physio besprochen war. Aber Physio ab Tag 4 oder 5 mit Bizeps Trizeps war möglich.
Gute Besserung


----------



## Scottyundich (6. Mai 2020)

In etwa so sieht das Teil dann aus.
Der zuständige Prof. in Ffm wurde mir von mehreren "Kunden" empfohlen.

So ganz ohne Stabilisierungen wird es wohl nicht gehen..


----------



## frank-mg (7. Mai 2020)

Das ist meiner - ich denke in den ersten Wochen geht das wirklich nicht ohne...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Mai 2020)

@frank-mg @Scottyundich Ich hatte das Ding nur am Tag 3 beim Heimgehen an, danach keinen Tag mehr. Und wie gesagt, RW5 und Schulterdach gebrochen. Der Doc war sehr „interessiert“ bzw. gechallenged, er hätte sowas noch nie gesehen ?  Hat wohl scheinbar sauber handwerklich gezaubert (tight rope und dogbone) und hat wirklich nur verboten, dass ich die Schulter über gewisse Winkel hebe.
krass gesagt, ich habe nach 2-3 Wochen eine Kiste Bier in dem Arm halten können (0 Grad), aber keine 10 min am Labtop
Vor dem ganzen Scheiß war ich bei 30-50 Liegestützen und konnte mich kniend in den Handstand drücken. Hat sicher geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzel2001 (31. Mai 2020)

Hi,
melde mich als weiterer Leidensgenosse.
am 10.5. Sturz nach missglücktem Sprung, Abgang seitlich auf die rechte Schulter. Mein Schlüsselbein stand gleich hoch, dachte erst ich hätte dasselbe gebrochen. Ich konnte dann  vom Trail noch 5km zum Auto radeln, das Bike reinhieven und 20km nach Hause fahren. Dort hat dann das Adrenalin nachgelassen...
Habe den Sonntag nachmittag dann in der Notaufnahme verbracht, Röntgenbild mit 10kg Belastung nach unten hat dann Tossy3 ergeben. OP-Termin mit Hakenplatte 4 Tage nach dem Sturz, 2 Nächte im Krankenhaus. 
Habe mich vor der OP dann noch selbst (auch hier) zu verschiedenen OP Methoden versus konserativer Behandlung eingelesen und mit dem Arzt im lokalen KH nochmals darüber gesprochen. Der meinte, Tightrope würden sie wegen etwas höherer Risiken nicht mehr machen. (Die Hakenplatten-OP ist wohl deutlich einfacher durchzuführen, während die Tightrope Methoden spezialisierte Kliniken erfordern).

Eine konservative Behandlung habe ich nicht in Erwägung gezogen, schon weil ich das hochstehende Schlüsselbein nicht nur optisch, sondern auch vom "Kaputt"-Gefühl als sehr störend empfunden habe.  Bei meinem zweiten Sport Windsurfen würde ich ausserdem eine mangelnde Stabilität bei Zugbelastung nach vorne befürchten. 

Zur Entlassung wurde mir der Gilchrist noch für Nachts nahe gelegt, leichte Bewegungen des Arms durfte ich aber gleich wieder machen ("...ein Glas Wein halten") - also keine ärztlich verordnete absolute Ruhigstellung. Über 90° darf ich den Arm nicht heben, da sich da der Haken aushängen könne...
Nach 2 Wochen wurden diese Woche die Fäden gezogen, die OP Narbe wird keine Zierde abgeben...
Die Schmerzen lassen sich aushalten, zumindest mit gelegentlichen Schmerzmitteln (versuche ich gerade zu reduzieren). Lästig ist für mich als Seitenschläfer das Schlafen auf dem Rücken.

Mit Empfehlung des Hausarztes bewege ich den Arm wieder innerhalb der 90° - und Schmerzgrenzen.
Laut Arzt bildet sich sonst die Muskulatur in der Schulter sehr schnell zurück und die (restlichen) Sehnen verkürzen, und die Mobilisierung wird dann schwierig.  Ich hoffe mal das die gerissen Sehnen unter der Hakenplatte trotzdem wieder zusammenfinden - da ich hier jetzt häufiger lese, dass in vielen Fällen der Arm doch einige Wochen ganz ruhig gestellt wird?

Lästig finde ich den Gedanken an die 2. OP zur Metallentfernung, nach 12 Wochen.  Heisst halt nochmal aufgefrischte OP Naht, kurz vor der Urlaubszeit 

Arbeitsunfähig war ich nur die 3 Tage im Krankenhaus, dank Corona-bedingtem "sowieso-home-office" konnte ich vor und nach OP eigentlich unproblematisch mit Tastatur, Maus und Telefon umgehen.

Bezüglich Alter - ich bin 53 - hoffe trotzdem auf zügige Heilung ...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. Mai 2020)

Gute Besserung von einem EX Gesprengten...


----------



## frank-mg (31. Mai 2020)

@schnitzel2001  - Das könnte exakt - bis auf die Art des Sturzes mein Bericht sein.  Ich bin ebenfalls 53 und habe ich am 04.04.2020 abgelegt. Ich habe mich auch für die Hakenplatte entschieden. Vorteil der Platte ist zum einen die einfache OP und weiterhin die doch recht gute Fixierung des Schlüsselbeins. Nachteile - die ersten Tage waren Schlaftechnisch die Hölle, ich wusste überhaupt nicht wie ich mich legen sollte - nach zwei Wochen ging es dann. Im Alltag merkt man die Platte sehr, die Bewegung ist deutlich eingeschränkt und man hat Nonstop ein unangenehmes Fremdkörpergefühl in der Schulter. Bei mir kommt dann noch hinzu das der Haken recht weit nach unten geht und beim Absenken des Armes aus einer 90° Position eine Sehne tangiert wird.. was dann nicht so der Hit ist. Final muss ich aber sagen man kann das ganze aushalten und nach 12 Wochen sieht die Welt i.d.R. schon wieder sehr gut aus. Die Tightrope Methode verlangt eine geübte und eingespielte Hand bei der OP. Die Fäden nebst Verankerung bleiben drin. Die Bänder werden nicht wieder zusammen genäht - was den Vorteil einer deutlich kleineren Narbe hat - aber auch den Nachteil das sich die Bänder nicht zwangsläufig wieder finden - was auch zwar durch das Rope als Ersatz nicht unbedingt Nötig ist aber so alleine auf ein Implantat..


----------



## Sebi186 (31. Mai 2020)

Gute Besserung 

Ich hatte meine Hakenplatte 2017 bekommen damals war ich 31 bin mit dem Verlauf der Heilung und der jetzt 99%igen wieder Beweglichkeit zufrieden. Schmerzen hatte ich damals denn kompletten Verlauf nicht da ich Tilidin verschrieben bekommen habe ziemlich starkes Schmerzmittel ...
Ich habe meinen Arm relativ still gehalten die ersten Wochen, klar machte das dann bei wieder Mobilisierung Probleme aber ok war eher vorsichtig.  

Grüße


----------



## Scottyundich (2. Juni 2020)

Erstmal Respekt Schnitzel, Mitglied seit acht Jahren und jetzt der erste Beitrag. 

Der operierende Professor riet mir von der Platten-Methode ab.
Insgesamt wird mein Arm nach der OP fünf Wochen ruhiggestellt sein werden. Nach drei Wochen bewege ich den Mauszeiger wieder mit der rechten Hand und tippe mit zehn Fingern ohne große Schmerzen.

Die Narbe sieht im Spiegel nicht so schön aus, das stimmt. Mehr stört mich aber der schrumpfende Armumfang ;-)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juni 2020)

Scottyundich schrieb:


> Erstmal Respekt Schnitzel, Mitglied seit acht Jahren und jetzt der erste Beitrag.
> ...



Made my day!
Danke, musste herzhaft lachen!  

Sorry für Offtopic.


----------



## hardtails (2. Juni 2020)

Scottyundich schrieb:


> Erstmal Respekt Schnitzel, Mitglied seit acht Jahren und jetzt der erste Beitrag.
> 
> Der operierende Professor riet mir von der Platten-Methode ab.
> Insgesamt wird mein Arm nach der OP fünf Wochen ruhiggestellt sein werden. Nach drei Wochen bewege ich den Mauszeiger wieder mit der rechten Hand und tippe mit zehn Fingern ohne große Schmerzen.
> ...



Natürlich hat er das, da er wie jeder guter Arzt erstmal an seinen eigenen Geldbeutel gedacht hat.


----------



## schnitzel2001 (3. Juni 2020)

Danke ?. Mir war gar nicht mehr bewusst, dass ich schon registriert war ?, aber mitgelesen habe ich immer gerne ?
@Scottyundich, Welche OP Methode hat Dein Doc für ideal empfunden? Was mich erstaunt ist dann das strikte ruhigstellen vs nicht ruhigstellen....


----------



## Scottyundich (3. Juni 2020)

Bei mir ist es ja nichts anderes. GIbt Leute die sich erst die Schulter zertrümmern müssen bis sie mal was zu schreiben haben. 


Mir war die Methode alleine schon aus dem Grund einer einzigen Op lieber.

Die lange Zeit des Ruhigstellens macht mich erst jetzt wo ich hier mal wieder reinschaue etwas stutzig.
Vorher hatte ich online ein paaar Berichte gelesen und im Freundeskreis einen Betroffenen. Den Berichten zufolge haten wir alle eine ähnliche Zeit.


----------



## frank-mg (3. Juni 2020)

Ruhig halten war bei mir die ersten 10 Tage in denen die Schürfwunden abheilen mussten damit man beruhigt Operieren kann, sowie 14 Tage nach der OP. Ruhig halten hieß, den Arm im Gilchrist haben und keine Experimente machen. Physio begann direkt am ersten Tag nach der OP - was ich für extrem wichtig halte und wird bis heute 3 mal die Woche gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlenkerra (4. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend in die Tossy-Bande,
mich hat es nun auch erwischt letzten Samstag. Klassisch über den Lenker voll auf den Kopf und Schulter. Nach dem Aufprall Schmerzen in der Schulter, Trikot im Schulterbereich zerfetzt, Orientierungslosigkeit. Freunde führen mich dann ins KH.
Schulter würde geröntgt,  allerdings ohne Gewichte. Arzt hat dann Tossy 1 diagnostiziert. 
Ich hab dann das KH gegen ärztlichen Rat verlassen (Gehirnerschütterung lag vor) Gilchristverband bekam ich mit u Schmerzmittel. Muss dann aber sagen, dass Schmerzen an der Schulter gering waren. Hab daher keine eingenommen.  Hab dann Pfingsten zu Hause verbracht ohne grosse Schmerzen. Hier dann im Forum bisschen gelesen über Tossy und dann frohen Mutes gestern in ne Sportklinik zur Überprüfung gegangen. 
Die haben mich dann mit Gewichten geröntgt und meinten, es sei Tossy 3. Bänder komplett ab. Variation zwischen Rockwood 3 oder 4. Rockwood 5 haben sie ausgeschlossen.  Zur genauen Diagnosestellung habe ich nächste Woche ein MRT. Danach wird entschieden ob operiert wird und welches Verfahren.

Nun mal zu meiner Frage: Ich habe kaum Schmerzen in der Schulter, keine gross sichtbare Höherstellung wie hier viele beschreiben. Schulter zwar noch geschwollen u mit blutergüssen,  aber der Hocker ist nicht ersichtlich.  Gilchrist hab ich abgelegt, kleinere Bewegungen mit dem Arm komplett schmerzfrei. Kann es daher trotzdem sein, dass Rockwood 3 oder 4 vorliegt? 

Ärzte seid ihr zwar keine, trotzdem habt ihr viel Erfahrung mit der Verletzung . Daher bitte ich euch mal um eure Einschätzung.  Vielen Dank.

Klarheit bekomme ich dann erst nach dem MRT Termin. Bis dahin sind's leider noch einige Tage.

VG in die Runde
Ralph


----------



## frank-mg (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralph,

erstmal willkommen in der Runde der echten MTB.
Je nach dem wie sich dein Schlüsselbein in der Schulter positioniert kann es schon sein das du wenig bis keine großen Schmerzen hast. Wenn sich jedoch bei Röntgen mit 10 kg Gewicht das Schlüsselbein nicht bewegt kannst du davon ausgehen das die Bänder hin sind und du früher oder Später ein Problem bekommen kannst.. anzumerken ist jedoch das es auch durchaus Tossy 3 gibt welche konventionell - also ohne OP - behandelt werden, dies würde ich jedoch erst nach einem MRT entscheiden - besser ist. Du solltest auch darauf achten, das zwischen Unfall und ggf. OP nicht all zuviel zeit verrinnt - max. 14 Tage - da es sonst mit den Bändern nicht so rosig aussieht.

Zum Verfahren: Wenn du in einer Sport Klinik bist - also Herrschaften die mehr als einmal im Quartal ein Tight Rope legen und damit sehr viel Erfahrung haben ist dies die bessere Wahl - ansonsten würde ich zu einer Hakenplatte raten da hier die OP nicht sehr schwierig ist und i.d.R. von jedem halbwegs guten Knochendoktor erledigt werden kann.
Gruß


----------



## schlenkerra (4. Juni 2020)

Danke Frank für deine Antwort.  Bin  bei einem Schulterspezialisten in einer Sportklinik, der mir schon gesagt hat, dass innerhalb 14 Tagen operiert werden soll. Und dann macht er es auch mit Tight Rope. MRT will er jetzt erstmal abwarten. Fühl mich schon super aufgehoben bei ihm. Was mich halt wundert sind die wenigen Schmerzen momentan bzw die nicht gross ersichtlichen äußeren Merkmalen mit dem Abstehen. 
Bleibt mir daher nichts anderes übrig als das MRT abzuwarten. 
Danach weiss ich mehr.


----------



## schnitzel2001 (5. Juni 2020)

@schlenkerra:  vor der OP - ohne Bewegung im Gilchristverband - hatte ich auch keine großen Schmerzen und konnte Tastatur und Maus bedienen. Ich konnte den Arm aber schmerzbedingt nicht mehr über 30 ° anheben. Nach der OP kommen natürlich die Wundschmerzen (für die Hakenplatte bei mir ein Schnitt von ca 6-8 cm) dazu und -bei Hakenplatte - teilweise (bei mir auch) Schmerzen von der Platte . Der Hochstand kommt, weil das Schlüsselbein von Muskeln ohne Gegengewicht nach oben gezogen wird, hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Aber das könnte vielleicht auch vom Körperbau/Hebelverhältnissen abhängen, wie stark man das sieht (bei mir war es deutlich)? 

mit dem 10kg Röntgenbild hat man bei mir gesehen, dass das Schulterblatt im Vergleich zur heilen Seite deutlich abhängt, also die Sehnen ab sein müssen = Tossy 3. 

Nach MRT weisst Du es dann sicher ganz genau. 
(wurde in meinem Feld-Wald-Wiesen KH nicht gemacht ;-)  )
Gute Besserung und gutes Gelingen, wenn OP!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Juni 2020)

schnitzel2001 schrieb:


> @schlenkerra:  vor der OP - ohne Bewegung im Gilchristverband - hatte ich auch keine großen Schmerzen und konnte Tastatur und Maus bedienen. Ich konnte den Arm aber schmerzbedingt nicht mehr über 30 ° anheben. Nach der OP kommen natürlich die Wundschmerzen (für die Hakenplatte bei mir ein Schnitt von ca 6-8 cm) dazu und -bei Hakenplatte - teilweise (bei mir auch) Schmerzen von der Platte . Der Hochstand kommt, weil das Schlüsselbein von Muskeln ohne Gegengewicht nach oben gezogen wird, hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Aber das könnte vielleicht auch vom Körperbau/Hebelverhältnissen abhängen, wie stark man das sieht (bei mir war es deutlich)?
> 
> mit dem 10kg Röntgenbild hat man bei mir gesehen, dass das Schulterblatt im Vergleich zur heilen Seite deutlich abhängt, also die Sehnen ab sein müssen = Tossy 3.
> 
> ...


lustig wenn sich ein Schnitzelfreund einem Schnitzel in einer Tossy Diskussion anbietet ?

tossy 3/RW5 mit Bruch Schulterdach daher war Platte keine Option (wo auch festschrauben...), Tight-Rope-OP, 6 Wochen wieder Rad und Klimmzug. Top Doc & Physio, sehr viel Zeit selbst investiert usw. kein Gilchrist oder so. Bei mir war "kriegsentscheidend", keine Winkel in der Schulter zu haben, ich glaube im 2 oder 3 Wochenrhythmus 0/30/60 Grad danach frei. Bin mir aber nicht mehr so ganz sicher. Gibt aber ein "lustiges" Bild 2 Wochen nach der OP als ich einen Kasten Bier aus dem Auto ausludt.. so im Nachgang betrachtet naja.. hatte aber tatsächlich keine Belastung in der Schulter, wenn der Arm nach ausgestreckt war. Gutes Körpergefühl und evtl. auch wenn man schonmal Schulter im Gym trainiert hat oder turnt ist hier glaube ich von Vorteil

@schlenkerra wenn du Details brauchst, immer gerne! Gute Besserung


----------



## schnitzel2001 (5. Juni 2020)

@Schnitzelfreund Hab ich auch schon gedacht ?   sorry for off topic...


----------



## voodoo129 (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war bisher auch nur stiller Mitleser, gerade bei so einer schweren Verletzung hilft es die Erfahrungen von anderen zu lesen.
Ich habe mir im November einen Rockwood 4 mit deutlichem Hochstand zugezogen. Wurde 4 Tage später operiert mit Dog Bone Verfahren. 
Die Heilung verlief soweit nach Plan. Nach 6 Wochen durfte ich den Verband offiziell ablegen, davor hatte ich ihn daheim bereits abgelegt wenn ich meinen Arm gut lagern konnte (bspw. auf der Couch oder im Bett) und keine Gefahr bestand dass ich mich ungünstig bewege oder so. Bei mir ging das nämlich ein wenig auf den Ellbogen, vermutlich Schleimbeutel...
Nach den 6 Wochen macht man einen riesen Sprung! Wenn man den Arm wieder bewegen darf/ kann und sich die Muskulatur wieder stärkt geht es steil bergauf. Beweglichkeit wurde immer besser, weniger Schmerzen bei Bewegungen usw. Ich war weiter in der Physio und auch im Fitnessstudio.

Was mich allerdings wirklich wundert sind die vielen Berichte bei denen der Arm nicht geschont wurde. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich nur davon abraten zu früh zu viel zu wollen. Das kann die gesamte Heilung gefährden! Ich würde mich wirklich an die Anweisung der Ärzte halten, auch wenn es sich gut anfühlt (Bierkasten schleppen wäre mir deutlich zu riskant). Aber das muss jeder selber wissen...

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Grund meines Posts:
5 Monate (!!) nach der OP sitze ich eines morgens am Homeoffice Schreibtisch und fasse mir an die Schulter. Habe sofort gemerkt dass sich das nicht richtig anfühlt. Der Hochstand war bis dahin komplett weg und das Schlüsselbein endete bündig im Schulterdach. Jedoch merkte ich eine deutliche Kante und siehe da, der Hochstand ist wieder da. Nicht so schlimm wie vor der OP, aber das Implantat hatte sich wohl verschoben/bewegt/gelängt. Wurde vom Arzt mittels Röntgenbild bestätigt, neue Diagnose: Grad 2, jedoch funktional Stabil.
Der Arzt meinte ich soll mal abwarten, dringende OP Indikatoren liegen nicht vor und eine erneute OP hat keinen Zeitdruck, da man sowieso eine Sehne aus der Kniekehle verwenden würde.

Jetzt frage ich mich was ich tun soll. Hochstand ist da, Funktion der Schulter ist soweit eigentlich gegeben, nur auf der Schulter schlafen geht (noch) nicht. Ich bin nicht 100% schmerzfrei bei gewissen Bewegungen (ist aber glaube ich auch normal nach 6 Monaten). Auch habe ich das Gefühl dass die vertikale Stabilität bspw. beim joggen nicht so wirklich gegeben ist (gefühlt zieht es die Schulter beim aufkommen immer nach unten). 

Was ich so im Internet finden konnte ist, dass das wohl doch recht häufig vorkommt. 
*Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Bei wem ist das Schlüsselbein auch wieder hoch gekommen? Erneute OP oder so lassen?*
Die Frage kam hier im Forum öfters mal auf, wurde dann aber nie beantwortet.

P.S.: Noch zwei Beobachtungen von mir:

Wenn ich ein paar Tage keine Übungen gemacht habe tut die Schulter wieder weh. Hat das auch mal jemand beobachtet?
Beweglichkeit ist mit Hochstand gefühlt besser geworden (kann aber auch subjektiv sein da ich den Zustand vor dem Hochstand nicht mehr genau weiß)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Juni 2020)

gute Frage, ob das bei mir hochsteht, habe einen Knick in der Optik     und würde sagen ein bisschen. Knackt auch manchmal aber keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen mit Ausnahme, es fühlt sich auf der Seite "gespannt" an
Wenn Schmerzen da sind, ist das vermutlich kein gutes Zeichen. Würde ich mit Doc und Physio im Team besprechen, evtl. ist da auch sonst noch was. Die Schulter ist, wenns nicht Basic-Schlüsselbein-Flickerei ist, ein tricky Kandidat. Und evtl. mit Kräftigungsübungen falls möglich mit der Muskulatur nachhelfen.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## SeeNachtigall (5. Juni 2020)

Mich hatte es vor knapp 3 Wochen auch gelegt, hab beim Sturz schon gehört das was kaputt gegangen ist. 
Hab trotzdem versucht weiter zu fahren konnte aber keine Kraft mehr am lenker aufbringen. 
Im Kkh geröntgt, Tossy 3,OP Termin direkt 2tage später gehapt. Hab den aber direkt wieder abgesagt weil ich kaum was verstanden habe was der Assistentsarzt in der Notaufnahme erzählt hat(sehr starker indischer Akzent).
Bin dann in ne Spezialklinik zum Schulterspezialist, neuer OP Termin 14 Tage später. 
In der Zeit nochmal zu nem anderen Orthopäde. 
Arm ruhig halten habe ich nur die ersten Tage hinbekommen

Hatte auch überlegt die OP wieder abzusagen weil es von Tag zu Tag besser ging. 
Konnte meine kleine Tochter nach ner Zeit auch wieder hochheben und war bissl Fahrradfahren und fotografieren,. 
Das Fotografieren verschlimmerte es gefühlt wieder. 
Schlußendlich wurde ich gestern operiert und hab jetzt erstmal 12 Wochen BikePause. 

Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-mg (5. Juni 2020)

@SeeNachtigall  - dein Schlüsselbein steht aber nicht schlecht hoch... nach welcher Methode wurdest du Operiert?


----------



## SeeNachtigall (5. Juni 2020)

frank-mg schrieb:


> @SeeNachtigall  - dein Schlüsselbein steht aber nicht schlecht hoch... nach welcher Methode wurdest du Operiert?


Achso hab ich vergessen. Beim Unfall hat mir mein EVOC Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor wahrscheinlich schlimmere Folgen erspart, den Rucksack hat es schön an nem hervorstehenden Stein zerrissen. 

Erste OP wegen einem Unfall in meinen 36jährigen Leben. 

Schmerzen sind auszuhalten, das schlimmste war der kanülenzugang.
Morgen kommt die Kanüle und der Zugang für die Nerven Blockade raus, wird wahrscheinlich nicht so angenehm.
Kranken Gymnastik war heute auch schon.

*Arthroskopisch gestützte Stabilisierung des AC-Gelenkes, modifizierte Tightrope Technik, MINAR*


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Juni 2020)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Achso hab ich vergessen. Beim Unfall hat mir mein EVOC Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor wahrscheinlich schlimmere Folgen erspart, den Rucksack hat es schön an nem hervorstehenden Stein zerrissen.
> 
> Erste OP wegen einem Unfall in meinen 36jährigen Leben.
> 
> ...


Zunächst gute Besserung!
Als auch Tight-Roper: Muskeltraining Seilzug Bizeps und Trizeps nach 5 Tagen (ohne Schulterrotation) und Ich saß an Tag 6 einarmig auf der Rolle und nach exakt 6 Wochen auf dem Rad (Fully auf flachen Wegen) und Klimmzug. Heute alles top (merke aber das Rope). Ich hatte auch noch das Schulterdach gebrochen... wenn schon, denn schon. Habe im Schnitt während der Krankschreibung 2-3h „Sport“ täglich absolviert. Keinen Gilchrist, dafür aber auch peinlichst keine Winkel in der Schulter.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (5. Juni 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Zunächst gute Besserung!
> Als auch Tight-Roper: Muskeltraining Seilzug Bizeps und Trizeps nach 5 Tagen (ohne Schulterrotation) und Ich saß an Tag 6 einarmig auf der Rolle und nach exakt 6 Wochen auf dem Rad (Fully auf flachen Wegen) und Klimmzug. Heute alles top (merke aber das Rope). Ich hatte auch noch das Schulterdach gebrochen... wenn schon, denn schon. Habe im Schnitt während der Krankschreibung 2-3h „Sport“ täglich absolviert. Keinen Gilchrist, dafür aber auch peinlichst keine Winkel in der Schulter.


Danke. 
Ohne Gilchrist werde ich nicht auskommen, ich bin mega schlecht darin mich zu schonen. Wird schon hart meine kleine nicht auf den Arm nehmen zu können.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Juni 2020)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ohne Gilchrist werde ich nicht auskommen, ich bin mega schlecht darin mich zu schonen. Wird schon hart meine kleine nicht auf den Arm nehmen zu können.


Hast ja hoffentlich noch einen zweiten Arm (-;
Toitoitoi! Wenn Du Fragen hast, schick einfach eine Nachricht. Bin natürlich kein Doc, nur Kunde


----------



## SeeNachtigall (6. Juni 2020)

Noch ne runde oxi dann geht es nach Hause.

Wie ist das bei euch so? Fahrt ihr noch volles Risiko oder bleibt ihr bissl entspannter aufem Trail?
Das bissl mehr Adrenalin macht so ne lange GenesungsDauer ja nicht wett.

Wahrscheinlich pendelt sich das eh wieder ein und ist wie mit den guten Vorsätzen fürs neue Jahr. Am Ende geht es Vollgas den Trail runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzel2001 (6. Juni 2020)

Die Frage treibt mich auch um... ?


----------



## IWA (6. Juni 2020)

Diese oxis hab ich auch nach Schulter OP bekommen. Waren interessant  total am arsch, konnte wegen zusätzlichen rippenbruchen kaum atmen, üble Gehirnerschütterung dazu, OP Schmerzen, draussen unwetter das überall der Strom ausfiel und auf einmal sitz ich mim grinsen im Zimmer und bin ultraentspannt. Hab dann erstmal geschaut was das fürn Material ist


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Juni 2020)

Absolut nicht anders als früher. Finde nix schlimmer, als „halbgas“ bergab zu fahren. Da passieren mir mehr Fehler als in flotterer Gangart. Und nach den ersten 6 Wochen jeden Tag Muskelaufbau war ich vermutlich fitter als zuvor ?
Springe auch deutlich mehr und weiter heute, vermutlich aber technisch sogar etwas sauberer


----------



## s3pp3l (6. Juni 2020)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch so? Fahrt ihr noch volles Risiko oder bleibt ihr bissl entspannter aufem Trail?
> Das bissl mehr Adrenalin macht so ne lange GenesungsDauer ja nicht wett.



geht so ... manchmal vergisst man es und lässt sich zu Unsinn hinreißen! Die hakenplatte war das Schlimmste, was ich bis jetzt hatte.

Ich mache das so, dass ich mir vorher überlege, wo ich fahre. Wenn ich Trails fahren will, montiere ich Flat-Pedale. Damals flog ich nach vorne und hatte das Rad durch die Cleats quasi huckepack ... mit Flats kann ich absteigen, wenn´s eng wird.

Im April war OP, 12 Wochen später Platte raus, in den Sommerferien war Garda See gebucht ... bin auch gefahren - Berg hoch ist die Gefahr ja gering  Berg runter glühten die Bremsscheiben aus Respekt vor einem mgl. Sturz. Da hat man auch gemerkt, dass es noch in der Schulter zieht, wenn man bremst.


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin seit 31.5. auch dabei. Vorderrad im Steilen im Sand weggeschwommen und statt auf den gut 1m breiten Sandtrail zu fallen, hab ich mir genau den einen Baum weit und breit ausgesucht.

Dachte erst wär nur ne Prellung und bin nach Pause auch noch aus dem Wald geradelt und erstmal von Freunden nach Hause bringen lassen... beim Blick in den Spiegel nach dem Duschen war mir leider schon klar, dass ich wohl besser mal ins Krankenhaus fahre.
... hab den Gilchrist gleich mitgenommen... der liegt hier noch vom Linken Schlüsselbein Trümmerbruch letzten Mai

Tossy3 Rechts, am 2.6. Hakenplatte rein und wie beim Schlüsselbein auch nach 3 Tagen Schmerzfrei.

jetzt wirds aber interessant und auch das was mich hier her treibt.

In der Notaufnahme hieß es noch 2Wochen Gilchrist, danach belasten ok. Hatte dem Artzt auch schon gesagt das ich im Handwerk arbeite, wäre aber kein problem. Nur nicht über 90° für 12-14 Wochen

Nach der Op war es dann vom Gleichen Arzt bei der Visite schon 2Wochen Gilchrist, 6Wochen nur eingeschränkt belasten und 90°

Im Entlassungsbrief standen jetzt dann aber plötzlich 2Wochen Gilchrist, 6Wochen nur unter ENTLASTUNG mobilisieren bis 70° und danach die 90° oder was auch immer hatten sie glatt vergessen.

... bin schon Hinterher mal mit dem Oberartzt oder Chefarzt der Orthopädie nen Termin oder Telefonat zu bekommen und Mittwoch von meinem Orthopäden ne Zweitmeinung.

was ist denn so ungefähr der Standard bei Hakenplatte und Tossy3 (knochen und sonst alles heile)

Allen anderen betroffenen auch schonmal Gute Besserung, Lg und vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## schnitzel2001 (9. Juni 2020)

Hi LeaLoewin, willkommen im Club und gute Besserung! Wie schon weiter oben gepostet finde ich es verwunderlich, wie unterschiedlich die Post-OP Ansätze sind, selbst bei gleicher OP-Methode. Bei mir gab es keine Ruhigstellungsempfehlung nach Entlassung aus dem KH, siehe weiter oben (31.5)....


----------



## frank-mg (9. Juni 2020)

@LeaLoewin - Bei mir war die Empfehlung ebenfalls 14 Tage den Gilchrist tragen. Direkt mit passiver Physio beginnen damit das Gelenk beweglich bleibt. Keine Bewegung über 90 Grad und wenig Belastung - allg. also schonen. Ich bin Programmierer da geht das von der Belastung, aber als Handwerker... ich würde ich den Bändern Zeit geben sich zu erholen sonst ist der Haken für die Katz.


----------



## LeaLoewin (9. Juni 2020)

ich werd nen teufel tun den Behandlungserfolg zu gefährden, aber gerade deshalb will ich ja ne klare Aussage von meinen Ärzten.

aber 6Wochen nur passive mobilisation unter massiven einschränkungen steht irgendwie entgegen was ich so von anderen gehört hab. 
Ne Freundin ist quasi direkt nach plattenentfernung wieder Bouldern gegangen und  vorher schon fittnessstudio und krafttraining.
Und wenn krafttraining kein problem ist, kann ich auch damit arbeiten. Aber nicht wenn ich 6Wochen lang nichts unter eigener muskelkraft/gewicht des Arms bewegen darf


----------



## frank-mg (9. Juni 2020)

@LeaLoewin  - das muss jeder für sich entscheiden was er wann schon macht...


----------



## SeeNachtigall (9. Juni 2020)

Bei mir ist die OP jetzt 5 Tage her, Schmerzen habe ich keine, traue mich aber nicht wirklich mit den Arm was zu machen, deshalb hängt der die ganze Zeit in der Gilchrist. 
Hab heute noch nen Termin bei nem sport Orthopäden und bespreche mit im die physio mal. 
60°heben auf so nem Armstuhl ging direkt nach der OP schmerzfrei. 
Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen das ich in 6wochen aufjeden Fall wieder bissl mim Bike unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamondo (9. Juni 2020)

Mein Update jetzt mal zum Bike Unfall sept.2019. 9 monate jetzt her.
Erstdiagnose damals rockwood 3. Bericht dazu siehe weiter vorne.
Mittlerweile hatte ich im Januar/Februar akute Probleme mit der Schulter. Deshalb zu einem weiteren Spezialisten. Der meinte das es sich eindeutig um RW5 handelt und es hätte operiert werden müssen. Im jetzigen stadium und vorallem bei meinem alter (53) macht das keinen sinn mehr. Er riet mir von jeglichem sport wie klettern, calestenic etc ab. selbst klimmzüge, Liegestütze wären in meinem alter nicht angebracht. 
Naja, hab mich dann noch an einen dritten spezialisten gewandt. Ehemaliger Leichathlet und der hätte mich operiert. Corona Krise und sofortiger OP Stop hat mich erstmal zum abwarten verurteilt. Intensiver sport, viel Massage und Stabilisierungsmassnahmen haben die Probleme allerdings wieder verbessert. Im jetzigen Zustand lass ich die Schulter erstmal und versuche damit zurecht zu kommen. 
die nachträgliche OP wäre eine dog-bone Methode mit entnahme von einer Sehne aus dem Bein. Eher kompliziert, würde ich aber vermutlich angehn sobald die Schulter wieder massiv schlechter wird.


----------



## LeaLoewin (9. Juni 2020)

grad nen Rückruf vom Oberarzt bekommen... der Artzbrief war quasi schwachsinn und das mit der Entlastung nur für die ersten zwei Wochen gedacht.

also 2Wochen Ruhigstellen und nur Entlastet Mobilisieren.
6Wochen langsam aufbauen nicht sofort die 90° forcieren, aber solange es nicht weh tut gefährde ich auch nicht mein Behandlungsergebniss auch wenn ich schneller an die 90° komme.
Schwere Lasten möglichst für die ganzen 3Monate vermeiden... wenn selten mal was schwereres dabei ist kein Problem, aber vorsichtig und auf den Körper hören.

Dazu noch nen Termin zur Vorbesprechung für Freitag ausgemacht, um die Platte auf der Linken Seite in der Zwischenzeit raus zu machen, sobald ich Rechts wieder halbwegs bewegen kann.... Weil das sonst nochmal 3Wochen nicht belasten links wäre nach der Materialentfernung Rechts (also nochmal 4-6Wochen zusammen)

Vieleicht Ruf ich dann am besten noch in Mönchengladbach an um mir auch die Feder aus dem Knie nehmen zu lassen (Kreuzband, Ligamis-Verfahren im Dezember)... dann hab ich den Ganzen Scheiß diesen Sommer über hinter mir.

btw. ich hab mir 2 Tage vorm Unfall mein erstes Fully geholt um nen bisschen Größeren Fehlerspielraum zu haben als mit dem Enduro-Hardtail, konnte es aber noch nicht fertig aufbauen an dem WE... in der Situation hätte es wohl auch nicht geholfen, aber jetzt hängt es hier 3Monate im Montageständer und wartet auf seine erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## frank-mg (9. Juni 2020)

... mein Mondraker Podium staubt hier auch langsam zu - zum heulen.


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Juni 2020)

Macht das Fernsehprogramm auf jeden Fall deutlich besser!






Heute mal kurz zu meinem Orthopäden geradelt.
Irgendwie hat das Rad nur noch Zweigangschaltung und eine bremse.
... Da muss sich doch was machen lassen!
Ganz nach dem Motto


----------



## SeeNachtigall (21. Juni 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Zunächst gute Besserung!
> Als auch Tight-Roper: Muskeltraining Seilzug Bizeps und Trizeps nach 5 Tagen (ohne Schulterrotation) und Ich saß an Tag 6 einarmig auf der Rolle und nach exakt 6 Wochen auf dem Rad (Fully auf flachen Wegen) und Klimmzug. Heute alles top (merke aber das Rope). Ich hatte auch noch das Schulterdach gebrochen... wenn schon, denn schon. Habe im Schnitt während der Krankschreibung 2-3h „Sport“ täglich absolviert. Keinen Gilchrist, dafür aber auch peinlichst keine Winkel in der Schulter.


Hey, ging Bizeps/Trizeps training bei dir problemlos? Wie hast du angefangen? 
Ich merke gerade im Bizeps Bereich, ein stechen wenn ich belaste. 
Gilchrist trage ich eigentlich nicht mehr. Wollte jetzt aber langsam mal anfangen bissl was zu trainieren. 
Meine Schulter ist stellenweise Taub weil wohl nen paar Nerven durchtrennt wurden bei der OP, feeling ist nicht so toll.


----------



## LeaLoewin (21. Juni 2020)

hey,
Bizeps und Trizeps geht bei mir statisch sehr gut (gegen den anderen Arm drücken, wenn ich liege und der Ellbogen abgestützt ist... auch Bizeps mit Terraband um den Fuß im Liegen)

bin jetzt 3Wochen nach der Hakenplatte und Unfall ... hab auch noch schmerzen oben im Ansatz vom Bizeps bzw. evtl. hat da auch die Rotatorenmanschette was abbekommen (Schlag von hinten beim Unfall, drückt ja auch den Oberarmkopf nach vorne im Schultergelenk)

das mit den Nerven hab ich links beim Schlüsselbein gehabt ... nach nem Jahr ist das bis auf nen kleines Areal auf der Haut alles wieder da ... Brustmuskel hat sich die ersten 5-6Wochen blöd/stumpf/taub angefühlt


----------



## schnitzel2001 (21. Juni 2020)

Bin heute 6 Wochen nach dem Sturz das erste Mal wieder geradelt, sicherheitshalber mit dem Trekkingbike, um nicht in Trailversuchung zu geraten. Ging gut.  Die Schulter ist aber immer noch schmerzhaft bei einigen Bewegungen, mal zwickts, mal drückts, und nachts pocht es gelegentlich. Alles auszuhalten, aber es nervt. Freue mich darauf, wenn dann in 6 Wochen die Platte wieder rauskommt. Ich hoffe dann kehrt Ruhe ein.

Taubheit um die Narbe hab ich auch, ist normal nach einer OP denke ich...

Die Muskulatur trainiere ich leicht mit einem Schlingentrainer, da kann man die Belastung sehr gut dosieren...


----------



## LeaLoewin (21. Juni 2020)

Radfahren ging bei mir gestern (3W.) auch schon wieder ganz gut (komme jetzt auch rechts wieder an den Lenker vom Trekkingrad und hab wieder mehr als zwei Gänge) ... abstützen beim Bremsen aber trotzdem nur mit 80/20 gewichtsverteilung am Lenker... da hilft dann nen Langer Vorbau und schmaler Lenker, dass das Trotzdem stabil gerade aus geht.

Ein paar Stunden Wandern gehen ist trotzdem die bessere Wahl um gemütlich den Kopf frei zu bekommen


----------



## SeeNachtigall (21. Juni 2020)

Ich finde Wandern/laufen mega anstrengend, nach ner halben Stunde zieht die Schulter voll runter und um das Schulterblatt verkrampft alles. 
Terra band besorge ich mir morgen mal eins. 
Auto fahren geht ja zumindest auf kurzen Strecken ohne viel schalten. 
Arm heben auf 90°geht zumindest auf dem robostuhl ohne Probleme. 
Mim Radfahren warte ich lieber noch nen bissl, ich gehöre eher zu der Sorte "unvernünftig"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-mg (21. Juni 2020)

So ist das bei mir auch...


----------



## schnitzel2001 (21. Juni 2020)

Wandern ging bei mir 5 Wochen danach auch gut, sogar mit leichtem Rucksack... Nach nur drei Wochen: sportlich! ?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Juni 2020)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Hey, ging Bizeps/Trizeps training bei dir problemlos? Wie hast du angefangen?
> Ich merke gerade im Bizeps Bereich, ein stechen wenn ich belaste.
> Gilchrist trage ich eigentlich nicht mehr. Wollte jetzt aber langsam mal anfangen bissl was zu trainieren.
> Meine Schulter ist stellenweise Taub weil wohl nen paar Nerven durchtrennt wurden bei der OP, feeling ist nicht so toll.


Ich hatte an Tag 4 oder 5 nach der OP das erste Mal Physio und der hatte so Seilzugdinger. Da habe ich erst ohne Gewicht getestet und dann erhöht. Hat die Schulter gefühlt null interessiert. Und Bizeps/Triceps waren wohl überrascht, wieviel Aufmerksamkeit sie bekommen (-; habe das dann jeden 2. Tag 6 Wochen gemacht, dazu 5 aus 7 Tagen 1-1,5h Intervalle auf der Rolle. Klimmzug ging dann nach ca 6 Wochen, da war ich auch das erste Mal wieder draußen radeln (Fully auf Feldweg, meist ein Arm am Lenker... alles ist besser als Rolle ?)
Länger spazieren war blöd, länger am Rechner ging auch erst nach 6 Wohen. Seltsame Verletzung


----------



## LeaLoewin (21. Juni 2020)

schnitzel2001 schrieb:


> Wandern ging bei mir 5 Wochen danach auch gut, sogar mit leichtem Rucksack... Nach nur drei Wochen: sportlich! ?



stunde zum Bikepark hoch, da abhängen und für den Verein bisschen Tickets/Ausweise und Corona-Ordnung gucken.
stunde wieder runter laufen.
... schlafen ist anstrengender.
... Rucksack geht mit gutem Hüftgurt und ein Riemen lose ... Brustgurt ganz lang, dann kann man ab und an den Arm mit dem Handgelenk da rein hängen


----------



## voodoo129 (22. Juni 2020)

Keiner bei dem nach der OP eine erneute Verschiebung aufgetreten ist? Würde mich interessieren ob man das so lassen sollte oder erneute OP? 
Mein Arzt überlässt mir die Entscheidung...


----------



## SeeNachtigall (22. Juni 2020)

voodoo129 schrieb:


> Keiner bei dem nach der OP eine erneute Verschiebung aufgetreten ist? Würde mich interessieren ob man das so lassen sollte oder erneute OP?
> Mein Arzt überlässt mir die Entscheidung...


Ich würde mich wahrscheinlich gegen eine weitere OP entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (4. Juli 2020)

So, gestern auch die Mitgliedschaft im Club gebucht...





Ich war noch ein bisschen dizzy in der Notaufnahme, aber sie erzählten was von OP mit "Flaschenzug"-System. Ist das tightrope? Ich vermute ja.

Wie geht's denn im Zeitplan bei tightrope weiter, habe gelesen, recht früh wird wieder mit Mobilisierung begonnen?


----------



## frank-mg (4. Juli 2020)

@yo_eddy : direkt nach der OP geht's los.


----------



## LeaLoewin (4. Juli 2020)

Dann mal willkommen im Club.

Kurzes Update: Meine Schulter fühlt sich seit Anfang letzter Woche wieder normal an, also spontane Bewegungen und leichte Belastungen ohne Probleme, Hakenplatte hüpft auch  nicht mehr in der Schulter vor/zurück...
Jetzt heißt es wohl nur bis Ende August warten bis sie wieder raus kommt.
Dafür Donnerstag links die Platte vom Schlüsselbeinbruch letztes Jahr raus nehmen lassen
... Darf jetzt also beidseitig heilen ??


----------



## frank-mg (4. Juli 2020)

Ich bin am Dienstag dran.. dann kommt die Platte raus und ich werde exzessiv auf der linken Seite liegend Schlafen... das hab ich fast drei Monate nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> So, gestern auch die Mitgliedschaft im Club gebucht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076873
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung! Habe exakt das gleiche und oben den Fahrplan sehr genau beschrieben.
In Kürze: war sehr fit vor der Verletzung und relativ gutes Körpergefühl. Ich hatte dazu noch einen Bruch des Schulterdachs. Ich habe keinen Gilchrist genommen, Tag 3 aus Krankenhaus, Tag 4 bei Physio. Peinlich drauf geachtet, keine Winkel in der Schulter zu haben (3 Wochen 30 Grad, dann 60, dann 90).
Bizeps /Trizeps am Seilzug ab Tag 6, Rad auf Rolle auch ab Tag 6 (allerdings ohne Schwitzen bis Fäden raus), ab Tag 9 dann auch „hart“ auf der Rolle.
Jeden Tag ca 2-3 Sport inkl Physio. Nach 6 Wochen draußen mit dem Fully flach rumtollen. Klimmzug ging nach 5 Wochen.
Aber das geht nur, wenn du Körpergefühl bzw Trainingsgefühl hast. Ich habe super penibel drauf geachtet.
Konnte in Woche 3 locker eine Kiste Bier am geraden Arm halten aber keine 15 Minuten am Computer, spazieren war auch blöd, voll wegschießen auf der Rolle ging prima


----------



## A_Timmy (8. Juli 2020)

Nachdem mir Eure Beiträge sehr geholfen hatten, berichte ich nun auch von meiner Erfahrung. 

Ich bin am 17.5. vom Mountainbike geflogen und habe mir eine AC Sprengung Tossy 3 zugezogen. Nachdem der Sturz an einem Sonntag war, bin ich erstmal in die Notaufnahme marschiert. Da wurde ich geröngt und bekam erstmal eine Medi-Arm-Fix-Bandage. Und sollte für die weiteren Maßnahmen am Montag zum Schulterspezialisten. Der hat dann sofort gesagt dass ich um eine OP nicht rumkomme. Also OP Termin direkt am Freitag, 22.5. mit Tight rope Verfahren. Am 23.5. konnte ich bereits das KH verlassen. 

Hier für alle die es interessiert die Nachbehandlung, welche ich auch strikt eingehalten habe:

Physiotherapie: sofortiger Beginn. Zusätzlich CPM-Schiene für zu Hause zur Übung der passiven Beweglichkeit

Woche 1-2 nach OP:
Passiv: Abduktion/Flexion 30°, Innenrot./Aussenrot. 80-0-0°
Woche 3-4 nach OP:
aktiv-assitiv, Abduktion/Flexion 45°, Innenrot/Aussenrot. 80-0-0°
Woche 5-6 nach OP:
aktiv: Abduktion/Flexion 60°, Innenrot/Aussenrot. frei
6 Wochen nach OP: 
freie Beweglichkeit
3-4 Monate nach OP: 
volle Belastbarkeit

Während der kompletten Therapie bin ich mit Absprache mit dem Physiotherapeuten regelmäßig auf den Crosstrainer (natürlich ohne Nutzung der Arme und mit Bandage) gegangen. Zudem täglich spazieren gegangen. Auch Ausfallschritte, Kniebeugen etc. konnte ich regelmäßig machen. 
In Woche 5 waren wir im Urlaub und ich bin mit Bandage in der Woche 70 km gewandert. Das ging auch ohne Probleme. 
Die Bandage habe ich insgesamt 5 Wochen getragen. Ab der 6. Woche nur noch nachts.

Ich bin nun in der 7. Woche nach OP und hatte am Montag mein Abschlussgespräch beim Schulterspezialisten. 
Der Arzt meinte ich kann ab sofort alles machen was ich mir zutraue. Radfahren ist in Ordnung, solange ich nicht über irgendwelche Hubbelpisten fahre. Also Asphaltierte, ebene Wege sind kein Problem. 
Seit der 6. Woche jogge ich wieder. Die Schulter zieht dabei etwas, aber 5-6 km sind ohne Probleme machbar. Seit Montag arbeite ich auch wieder. Ich bin im Büro, daher ist das gut machbar. Autofahren durfte/ konnte ich wieder seit der 6. Woche.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. Juli 2020)

A_Timmy schrieb:


> Nachdem mir Eure Beiträge sehr geholfen hatten, berichte ich nun auch von meiner Erfahrung.
> 
> Ich bin am 17.5. vom Mountainbike geflogen und habe mir eine AC Sprengung Tossy 3 zugezogen. Nachdem der Sturz an einem Sonntag war, bin ich erstmal in die Notaufnahme marschiert. Da wurde ich geröngt und bekam erstmal eine Medi-Arm-Fix-Bandage. Und sollte für die weiteren Maßnahmen am Montag zum Schulterspezialisten. Der hat dann sofort gesagt dass ich um eine OP nicht rumkomme. Also OP Termin direkt am Freitag, 22.5. mit Tight rope Verfahren. Am 23.5. konnte ich bereits das KH verlassen.
> 
> ...


hatte ja RW5 plus Bruch Schulterdach auch mit Dogbone/Tightrope und war ähnlich unterwegs, glaube ich musste 3 Wochen die 30 Grad einhalten und 6 die 45, bin aber nicht mehr sicher... auf jeden Fall ging in Woche 5 ein schmerzfreier Klimmzug. Hast Du sowas wie Bizeps/Trizeps Training (ohne Rotation) gemacht? Hatte ich ab 1. Woche und hat super geholfen, muskulär nicht abzubauen


----------



## frank-mg (8. Juli 2020)

Seit gestern ohne Metall unterwegs - noch etwas ungelenk weil frisch operiert aber schon deutlich in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Juli 2020)

Geiler Reifenheber
Da bin ich ja glatt neidisch.
Bei mir gabs ja Dogbone


----------



## frank-mg (9. Juli 2020)

@Bindsteinracer  - aus Titan wohlgemerkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Juli 2020)




----------



## yo_eddy (17. Juli 2020)

Moin,

zuerst mal vielen Dank an @frank-mg und @Schnitzelfreund für die Infos!

Wie lief's bei mir?

OP liegt nun eine Woche zurück, Donnerstag, am Freitag danach schon wieder daheim. Die Nacht nach der OP war schmerztechnisch ... sagen wir mal, interessant... ?. Methode ist/war MINAR.
Laut Patientenbrief soll ich den "easy sling" (sowas ähnliches wie Gilchrist) vier Wochen tragen und während dieser Zeit passiv die Schulter beüben. Die Krankengymnastin im KH hat mir dazu in einer 5-10 minütigen "Beratung" zwei Übungen gezeigt, kannst also vergessen.
Habe mir also einen Seilzug zugelegt, Trainingsprogramm aus youtube zusammengestellt und übe seit Montag, Umfang ca. 45min - 1h jeden Tag. Aber erst seit Montag, weil ich seitdem schmerzfrei ohne Schmerzmittel bin.

Ich war etwas erstaunt, wider Erwarten ist meine Beweglichkeit bei 90°, nach vorne und seitlich. Alltagsaufgaben (schon erstaunlich, wie ein "fehlender" Arm behindert) erledige ich mittlerweile auch wieder unter Zuhilfenahme des linken Arms, also bspw. Socken, T-Shirt anziehen. Tippen geht auch wieder annehmbar.

Mein Sportorthopäde ist leider bis Anfang August im Urlaub, bis dahin fahre ich fort mit passiven Übungen, dann schauen wir weiter. Rolle würde ich gerne machen, habe aber keine und die Regierung ist gegen eine Anschaffung...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zuerst mal vielen Dank an @frank-mg und @Schnitzelfreund für die Infos!
> 
> ...


unbedingt die Regierung stürzen/abwählen/in Opposition schicken. 
90 Grad hätte ich mich aber sowas von gar nicht getraut... das war ja eigentlich die einzige richtige "Bedingung" von meinem Doc. Gute Besserung!


----------



## LeaLoewin (17. Juli 2020)

auch nicht gebraucht? ... hab gerade am wochenende vorm Lockdown im März noch für 50€ ne alte digitale "nicht Swift taugliche" rolle gebraucht geschossen... jetzt gibts da alle 2Tage ne Stunde training drauf... geht völlig schmerzfrei, merke aber doch, dass danach die Schulter ordentlich warm wird.
... interessanter weise geht rennlenker deutlich besser als Flatbar mit der Hakenplatte... die Innenrotation, bzw Ellbows-Out vom Flatbar tut nach ner Minute ordentlich weh... geht nur mit Daumen über dem Griff.
... wird wohl zeit für so kleine Inner-Barends von SQ-Lab  ... bzw hoffentlich geht das nach entfernung des Hakens wieder weg


----------



## yo_eddy (17. Juli 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> unbedingt die Regierung stürzen/abwählen/in Opposition schicken.



? ... ich habe kurz über eine Revolte nachgedacht...



LeaLoewin schrieb:


> auch nicht gebraucht? ...



Nee, auch nicht gebraucht. Könnte mir von einem Kumpel sogar eins leihen. Geht eher um die Aufstellung, es fielen Worte wie "verschandeln", "Sporthalle", usw...da ich sie ja schon ein paar Jährchen kenne, weiss ich: Diskussion wäre Zeitverschwendung. Glücklicherweise gibt's Plan B, Fitnessstudio um die Ecke, schau ich mal rein, was die so haben.



Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> 90 Grad hätte ich mich aber sowas von gar nicht getraut...



Na, ich war auch sehr erstaunt, dass es überhaupt geht. Habe mich dann aber an diversen youtubes und Bekannten (die das auch schon hatten) orientiert, die meisten sagen "bis zur Schmerzgrenze".


----------



## A_Timmy (20. Juli 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Hast Du sowas wie Bizeps/Trizeps Training (ohne Rotation) gemacht? Hatte ich ab 1. Woche und hat super geholfen, muskulär nicht abzubauen



Nein. Das habe ich nicht gemacht. Auf die Idee bin ich irgendwie gar nicht gekommen.

Ich war gestern das erste mal wieder auf dem Pferd. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert. Bis ich fertig war und abgesprungen bin. Beim Absprung bin ich aus beiden Steigbügeln raus, habe mich vorne am Sattel abgestützt und bin mit Schwung runtergesprungen. Das Pferd hat Stockmaß, also Rückenhöhe von 1,70..... in jedem Fall hat es dann kurz in der Schulter gestochen und seitdem hab ich blöderweise Schmerzen in der Schulter. 
Ich hoffe nun das hier nichts passiert ist. Mein Arzt meinte ja ich könnte alles wieder machen und ich hab auch volle Bewegungsfreiheit. Ich warte jetzt mal ab..........

Ansonsten läuft echt alles gut. Krafttraining, locker radfahren, laufen. Funktioniert alles.


----------



## Deffel (21. Juli 2020)

So, noch ein neues Clubmitglied..  am 1.7 in Saalbach auf Schotter weggerutscht und zur Belohnung Tossy 3 rechts bekommen, Wie bei fast allen, 5 Ärzte, 6 Meinungen, da ich aber nach 6 Tagen wieder vollen Bewegungsumfang, mit Schmerzen eher Richtung Muskelkater hatte, tendiere ich zu konservativ.  mal sehen wie es wird..


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Juli 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> So, noch ein neues Clubmitglied..  am 1.7 in Saalbach auf Schotter weggerutscht und zur Belohnung Tossy 3 rechts bekommen, Wie bei fast alle 5 Ärzte, 6 Meinungen, da ich aber nach 6 Tagen wieder vollen Bewegungsumfang, mit Schmerzen eher Richtung Muskelkater hatte, tendiere ich zu konservativ.  mal sehen wie es wird..


gute Besserung. Hatte 2 Ärzte mit einer gleichen Meinung. RW5 ist auch eindeutig ?
Und einen guten Reparateur


----------



## LeaLoewin (23. Juli 2020)

Herzlich Wilkommen und gute Besserung... wenns so klappt und nicht sonderlich hochsteht ist Konservativ bestimmt die entspanntere Variante ... Starke Zugbelastung (Heben, Leitersteigen, Klettern) sind halt evtl. blöd, wenns nicht so richtig klappt.

Bei mir stand übrigens auch Tossy3 Ursprünglich als Diagnose nach dem Röntgen.... im OP-Bericht wars dann Rockwood5
wenn dann richtig... vieleicht lässt es sich so auch nur besser bei der Krankenkasse abrechnen, wer weiß, aber aufgrund meiner Arbeit und Sportarten war die OP-Entscheidung von meiner Seite eh eindeutig.

...Aber evtl. auch ein Grund da bei der 2.Meinung auch einfach nochmal die Diagnose überprüfen zu lassen. 
(statt den Arzt zu fragen: "würdest du bei Tossy3 und wenig Problemen konservativ behandeln oder operieren?")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O.B.TAMPON (23. Juli 2020)

O.B.TAMPON schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> Gehe seit 13.01 "arbeiten" bzw. bin anwesend / administrativ tätig, da ich mir keine Fehltage erlauben kann. Am Montag kaum Schmerzen gehabt, im Laufe der Woche ist die Schwellung stark zurück gegangen und hat somit deutlich mehr Spiel im Bereich des Schlüsselbeins zugelassen, wodurch die Schmerzen stärker wurden. Habe dann zumindest stundenweise den Gilchristverband angehabt.
> 
> Nun ist auch der Schlüsselbeinhochstand sichtbarer geworden inkl. Klaviertaste?
> ...



Was soll ich sagen. Meine Schulter ist top. Zaun aufgebaut, Wände verputzt, tausende Sachen handwerklich erledigt, geht alles als wäre nix gewesen. Sport musste ich seitdem nahezu pausieren bis auf bissl Liegestütze, Joggen, Radfahren und Co, das liegt aber an anderen Dingen als an der Schulter. MMA Training geht demnächst wieder los, ich fühl mich fit.

Überlegt euch das gut mit der Op. Tossy 4 und 5 keine Frage, aber Tossy 1-3 ist die Literatur sehr gespalten und die Evidenzlage schwach, auch wenn das viele Chirurgen anders erzählen.

Ich für meinen Teil würde es immer wieder so machen. Es muss aber jeder selber entscheiden. Ist auch ne Typfrage.


----------



## O.B.TAMPON (23. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## goldencore (25. Juli 2020)

Mich hat es letzte Woche am 2. Urlaubstag am Geisskopf erwischt. Sturz wie aus dem Nichts -> Tossy 2 laut Röntgenbild. Schmerzen sind eigentlich nicht so schlimm, versuche den Arm halt zu schonen und nicht über 70 Grad zu heben (so haben es mir nach Telefonat sowohl meine Physio als auch mein Sportarzt empfohlen). Bin natürlich ziemlich am kotzen, da ich eigentlich 2 Wochen eine Tour Spicak, Serfaus, Reschen geplant hatte. Habe nun umgeplant und mache mit Freunden Weinproben in der Pfalz und gehe wandern. Am Montag habe ich hier noch einmal einen Termin bei einem Orthopäden und einen MRT Termin.
Gibt es noch Tipps? Ich klettere halt auch und würde das auch gerne weiter machen, auch wenn ich schon auf die 50 zugehe. 
Der Unfallchirurg im Krankenhaus meinte für solche Sportarten besser operieren, aber so leichthin wird man das ja wohl nicht machen. Wann konntet ihr denn wieder aufs Rad?


----------



## Deffel (25. Juli 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> . Wann konntet ihr denn wieder aufs Rad?



Nach den ganzen Kram den ich die letzte Woche gelesen haben, ist Tossy 2 noch komplizierter  als die Entscheidung bei Tossy 3 op ja/nein. " Sollte auf jedenfall wohl einige Wochen geschont werden, um den Bändern, die noch ganz sind, Zeit zur Heilung geben, damit es kein 3 wird. 
 Ich sass erstaunlicherweise nach 6 Tagen für die erste Runde auf dem Fahrrad. Selbst mein lokaler Orthopäde, der sagte 100 % OP Indikation, sagte nach dem Bewegungstest des Armes " ich muss ihnen sagen ich muss sie Operieren, aber ich kann verstehen wenn sie das nicht wollen. Ich hab mich entschieden, ( die AkutPhase ist eh vorbei) ein halbes Jahr zu warten, und dann neu zu entscheiden.
Dir gute Besserung, lass dir Zeit.


----------



## goldencore (25. Juli 2020)

Ja, 3 Wochen Ruhe war auf jeden Fall die Aussage. Da ich insgesamt noch 4 Wochen unterwegs bin, hatte ich gehofft, dass ich vielleicht wenigstens am Ende wieder etwas rumrollern kann, aber vermutlich ist es besser das jetzt vernünftig auszusitzen. Mal sehen, was das MRT am Montag bringt.


----------



## vaju2002 (25. Juli 2020)

MTB-Forum:

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe eine Frage bzw. brauche eure Experten-Hilfe und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Antworten.

Erst mal kurz zu meinem „Fall“ ;-):

Ich (w/41) bin vor drei Wochen mit dem MTB gestürzt, Tossy 3 - Rockwood V – rechts.

Ich wurde mit ner starken Gehirnerschütterung in ein nahe gelegenes Unfall-Krankenhaus eingeliefert und am nächsten Tag sofort operiert. Mir wurde (soweit ich wegen meinem Gedächtnisverlust und schlechtem Kreislauf noch weiß) vom Oberarzt die Hakenplatte als einzig mögliche Option angeboten. Wider besseren Wissens (und weil ich an dem Tag viel zu schwach war, um am kleinen Smartphone-Bildschirm eingehend Alternativen zu googeln, obwohl ich schon kurz gesehen hatte, dass es die Double-Tight-Rope-Methode gibt) habe ich der sofortigen OP zugestimmt. Im Nachhinein ist man halt manchmal schlauer. OP lief zum Glück problemlos. Wurde zwei Tage später dann auch schon entlassen mit dem Hinweis, dass ich den Arm bewegen darf, jedoch halt nicht über die 90 Grad. Hatte/habe danach halt die üblichen Beschwerden. Ist alles soweit akzeptabel, nicht schön, aber eben akzeptabel.

Mein Problem: Seit der OP habe ich ein Knacksen, gefühlt im Oberarm, kann auch von der Schulter ausgehen. Und zwar 1. wenn ich den gestreckten Arm versuche nach vorne-oben anzuheben (also ohne Last), und 2. wenn ich bei abgewinkeltem Arm mit Ellenbogen am Körper den angewinkelten Unterarm von vor dem Bauch nach außen führe (ebenfalls ohne Last/Gegendruck). Dieses Knacksen lässt sich durch die beiden geschilderten Bewegungen nahezu immer auslösen und ist teilweise sehr schmerzhaft. Im Liegen den Arm zu verlagern ist ohne Hochheben des Arms durch den gesunden Arm aufgrund dieses Knacksens fast nicht möglich. Über Nacht brauch ich daher trotz mehrerer stützkissen 3x novaminsulfon500. Jetzt, nach 3 Wochen Erfahrung damit, würde ich sagen, es fühlt sich so an, als ob etwas über eine Strukur (Muskel, Sehne, etc.) in meiner Schulter/oberen Arm „schrappen“ würde. Es ist seit der OP nicht weniger und nicht mehr intensiv geworden, es ist immer gleich, nur mal schmerzhafter, mal weniger schmerzhaft.

Meine Fragen:

Kennt das jemand von euch, der eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt bekommen hat?
Kann es sein, dass im so genannten Subacromial-Raum was eingeklemmt ist oder touchiert wird?
Was konntet ihr nach ca 3-4 Wochen schmerzfrei machen? PC, Schlafen?
Kann man dagegen etwas tun (außer die Platte zu entfernen?)

Nach längerem Googeln hab ich einen Fachartikel über das Impingement-Syndrom bei der Hakenplatte gelesen, das in 37,5% der Fälle auftreten würde :





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Mein nachbehandelnder Arzt hat wenig Zeit, ist wortkarg und nimmt meine Beschwerden leider nicht wirklich ernst. Ich bekomme erst Ende September einen Termin bei einem anderen Schulter-Orthopäden.

Würde davor gerne hören, ob hier bei den Betroffenen jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht hat/machen musste und was in seinem/ihrem Fall getan wurde?

Ich würde das Problem ja auch „aussitzen“, da ich auch schon mal gelesen habe (und ist ja auch logisch), dass es sofort weg geht wenn die Platte raus ist. Aber es ist wie gesagt sehr unangenehm und hindert mich daran, als Büroangestellte an den Arbeitsschreibtisch zurückzukehren, weil ich aus oben genannten Gründen den rechten Arm nicht schmerzfrei auf dem Tisch liegen haben kann. Die Platte soll noch über 3 Monate, also insgesamt 4 Monate drin bleiben.

Ach und ich klettere ambitioniert 3-4 mal die Woche und Wellenreiten ist auch mein Hobby - sprich, ich brauch die Schulter noch..

Ich dank euch schon mal herzlich im Voraus, falls Ihr Euch die Mühe macht und mir antwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzel2001 (25. Juli 2020)

Hi, knacksen klingt nicht gut. Habe auch die Hakenplatte, nach knapp 3 Monaten spuere ich Sie immer noch gelegentlich kneifen. Die ersten 2/3 Wochen habe ich regelmaessig IBU 600 eingenommen. Am PC arbeiten ging aber gut. Knacken oder schnappen hatte ich nie. Bin aber froh, dass ich die Platte in 2 Wochen wieder los werde- nach 3 Monaten. Wenn das knacken nicht weggeht, wuerd ich es nicht aussitzen.  Schon weil die Muskeln ueber 4 Monate Schonhaltung evtl. staerker abbauen als notwendig, von weiteren Schaeden abgesehen. Gute Besserung....


----------



## LeaLoewin (25. Juli 2020)

hört sich nicht so gut an erstmal.

meine Hakenplatte ist anfangs auch mit heftigem Knacken unter dem Schulterdach vor und zurück gerutscht und hat teils enorm weh getan.
... bei mir war und ist enorm wichtig den Arm regelmäßig durch zu bewegen damit die Muskulatur nicht verhärtet ... und einmal die Woche Physio derzeit um noch ein bisschen extra dran zu arbeiten (bewegen, massieren)
ich hab auch immer gern mal schmerzen beim Anheben des Arms vorne ... geht außen in der "Schulterspitze" nach unten in den Oberarm rein.
ähnliches bei zu starker Innenrotation (also z.b. Ellbows-Out beim MTB/Fahrrad)
... die Schmerzen lassen sich bei mir vermeiden, wenn ich die Schulter gut stabilisiere... Schulterblatt nach unten innen ziehen/anspannen... teilweise hilft eben auch wenns anfängt zu spannen/schmerzen ganz leicht nach innen oder außen zu rotieren.

allgemein hat sich der Zustand bei mir relativ sprunghaft in Woche 6-7 gebessert, ähnlich zu meinem Innenband im Knie das sich auch ziemlich plötzlich 6Wochen nach Riss wieder stressfrei stabil angefühlt hat.

Heute ausversehen mein Gravelbike mit dem kaputten Arm über n Baumstamm gehoben ... mit Voller Flasche und Satteltasche gut und gern 12-13kg... hat schon noch bisschen gemeckert, war aber nach 5min wieder ok... ist auch nicht warm geworden.
... mit ausgiebigen Pausen 3h, 42km, 500hm... und unfreiwillig quasi das gesamte Einsatzspektrum des Rads ausprobiert... geht fast alles... nächstes mal wirds aber glaub einfach ne reine Asphalt-Runde


----------



## IWA (26. Juli 2020)

Letztes Jahr auch hakenplatte nach ordentlichem impact mit Gehirnerschütterung, gedachtnissverust, 3gebrochenen rippen und starken Schmerzen auch in der anderen Schulter. Also schon ordentlich das ganze. Ähnliche Situation und spontan zur hakenplatte entschieden weil ich dachte geht dann schnell und ist erledigt. Soweit auch ok, Platte kommt nachher wieder raus, Bänder vernäht usw. Hatte aber genau dein Problem, Arm nach vorne hat stärkere schmerzen verursacht als alles andere. Mit meinem unfallarzt im meiner Heimatstadt besprochen und er meinte es sei was eingeklemmt und nach platttenentnahme wäre das wieder ok. Ich sollte nicht probieren in diese Richtung die Bewegung zu steigern, da ich sonst eine armsehne schädigen könnte. Nach vorn war aber auch so schmerzhaft, dass ich das eh nicht gemacht hätte. Aus diesem Grund kam die Platte bereits nach 7 Wochen raus. Das war die mindestzeit, die die Bänder zum zusammen wachsen brauchen. Danach noch etwas schonen bis Woche 12. In den 7wochen war kein Autofahren möglich, und an einem Computer mit Maus haette ich ebenfalls unmöglich arbeiten können


----------



## frank-mg (26. Juli 2020)

@vaju2002  - das Knacksen ist am Anfang ganz normal. Die Hakenplatte ist nur in der Vertikalen fixiert, nicht in der Horizontalen. D.h. die Platte bewegt vor und zurück und reibt dann auch schon mal am Schulterdach. Das wird weniger mit der Zeit - meißt nach 6 Wochen - aber so ganz erst mit der Entfernung der Platte. Ich rate auch sehr den Arm nicht über 90° zu haben da du dir dann die Schrauben aus dem Schlüsselbein ziehen kannst und/oder die Position der Platte negativ verändern kannst.


----------



## vaju2002 (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo Schnitzel2001, LeaLoewin, IWA und frank-mg,
vielen Dank für eure Nachrichten. Und für die hilfreichen Infos. Ich hab morgen nochmal einen Termin bei dem Schulter-Arzt, mal sehen was er sagt.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Gino1970 (27. Juli 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mich hat es letzte Woche am 2. Urlaubstag am Geisskopf erwischt. Sturz wie aus dem Nichts -> Tossy 2 laut Röntgenbild. Schmerzen sind eigentlich nicht so schlimm, versuche den Arm halt zu schonen und nicht über 70 Grad zu heben (so haben es mir nach Telefonat sowohl meine Physio als auch mein Sportarzt empfohlen). Bin natürlich ziemlich am kotzen, da ich eigentlich 2 Wochen eine Tour Spicak, Serfaus, Reschen geplant hatte. Habe nun umgeplant und mache mit Freunden Weinproben in der Pfalz und gehe wandern. Am Montag habe ich hier noch einmal einen Termin bei einem Orthopäden und einen MRT Termin.
> Gibt es noch Tipps? Ich klettere halt auch und würde das auch gerne weiter machen, auch wenn ich schon auf die 50 zugehe.
> Der Unfallchirurg im Krankenhaus meinte für solche Sportarten besser operieren, aber so leichthin wird man das ja wohl nicht machen. Wann konntet ihr denn wieder aufs Rad?


Wenn du wieder Extrem Sport machen willst rate ich dir zur OP sonst hast du Problem damit,
dein Schulter ist lose Kein halt kein Zug kein Kraft,Schlüsselbein hängt mindest 1 CM hoch Klavier.?
Münchener Gegend gibt es sehr gute Chirurge.
LG gute Besserung


----------



## vaju2002 (28. Juli 2020)

... Soooo, hatte heute den Arzttermin: Es wurde noch mal geröngt, Arzt meinte, dass meine Beschwerden davon kommen, dass der Haken „zu weit unter das Gelenk“ ragt. Er hat Bedenken, dass der Haken mir aktuell Muskeln oder Sehnen bei Bewegung kaputt macht (???).

Seine Vorschläge:

Keine Bewegung der Schulter mehr.
Und entweder Hakenplatte sofort rausnehmen (von der Klinik die die Platte eingesetzt hat), kleinere Hakenplatte reinsetzen (tel. Auskunft Klinik ergab: „Es gibt nur eine Größe“). (???)
Oder: Hakenplatte in 3 Wochen von ihm (nach seinem Urlaub) rausnehmen und Drähte rein. Von Tight-Rope hält er nicht viel. Soso.

Unser Gesundheitssystem ist schon eine feine Sache. Ich fühle mich trotzdem ratlos. Habe heute dann xx Orthopäden abtelefoniert für eine zweite Meinung. Termine bei Schulter-Experten als Kassenpatientin leider erst wieder frühestens Ende August, oft erst Ende September...

Und mein Physio meint, das wäre alles nur Panikmache, er würde weiterhin bis 90 Grad Physio machen. (???)

Sorry fürs Jammern, das kommt von meiner Ratlosigkeit ;-)

Kennt zufällig jemand einen kompetenten Schulter-Orthopäden in Augsburg oder München mit einem Termin für ne Kassenpatientin in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen? *scherz ;-)


----------



## schnitzel2001 (28. Juli 2020)

Hi Vaju,
Bezueglich Groesse hab ich zumindest schon Platten mit 3 und mit 4 Schrauben gesehen ?. Bin heute  aber auch ueber einen aelteren thread gestolpert, in dem auch von einem klacken die Rede war - bis zur Metallentfernung...  viel Glueck bei der Expertenterminsuche...


----------



## Deffel (28. Juli 2020)

vaju2002 schrieb:


> Kennt zufällig jemand einen kompetenten Schulter-Orthopäden in Augsburg oder München mit einem Termin für ne Kassenpatientin in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen? *scherz ;-)



Frag einfach was eine Zweite Meinung  als Zuzahlen kostet, Ich bin auch GKV und Zahle mein zukünftiges Einzelzimmer für 5 Tage ( Knie OP ) selber, immer noch deutlich billiger wie 30 Jahre Privat versichert, oder eine Zusatzversicherung...


----------



## IWA (28. Juli 2020)

Also bin ganz klar kein Fachmann, aber mein Fall ist deinem ja etwas ähnlich. In den 7 Wochen hab ich mich null an die Platte gewöhnen können. Immer irgendwie schmerzen und starkes Fremdkörpergefuhl. Das manche nach 2wochen Klimmzüge und Liegestützen machen können ist sicher nicht die Regel. Ich habe ebenfalls manche Bewegungen, besonders nach vorn, vermieden und mein Arzt sagte nach 7wochen seien die Bänder schon wieder ziemlich verwachsen. Ich erwähne das weil du, bis er dich nach Urlaub behanden will, auch etwas solange die Platte drin hättest. Dann nochmal neue OP Methode wünscht man sich ja auch nicht. Bei mir war rausnehmen dann trotz vollnarkose in 2std erledigt. Danach gings steil bergauf! Habs mir 6monate später zwar nochmal versaut, aber das war eigene Schuld. Zu hart geklettern und aufm Rad mit Schulter vorn Baum geknallt an einem Wochenende. Hab ich dann aber selbst wieder hinbekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-mg (28. Juli 2020)

Bei mir waren die gesamten drei Monate mit der Hakenplatte kein vergnügen. Beim Schlafen nervte die auf der Seite immer. Bewegung bis 90° ging - aber bei der Abwärtsbewegung tangierte die Platte eine Sehne - und das ging die ganze Zeit so. Nach entfernen der Platte habe ich immer noch ein Fremdkörpergefühl in der Schulter und die Beweglichkeit kommt auch nur über Physio und Training über den Schmerzpunkt hinaus langsam wieder. Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen das ich nicht wie einige hier konditionell sofort eine Olympiaqualifikation im Briefkasten habe. Final muss man sagen - lieber drei Schlüsselbeinbrüche wie ein Tossy.


----------



## Deffel (28. Juli 2020)

frank-mg schrieb:


> Final muss man sagen - lieber drei Schlüsselbeinbrüche wie ein Tossy.


Ja, weil einem da die Entscheidung, wie bei fast allen anderen Sportverletzungen auch, abgenommen wird.. Hier ist man ziemlich alleine gelassen, ob, oder nicht, welche Methode....  Fakt ist, nachdem ich mich durch weltweite Berichte gearbeitet habe, in den meisten Ländern, ausser Deutschland, wird zum abwarten geraten, wenn es nicht ohne geht, die späte, dann natürlich etwas aufwendigere, ist vom Ergebnis nicht schlechter. Aber auch da, muss der Verunfallte letztendlich selber entscheiden...


----------



## IWA (28. Juli 2020)

Geduld muss man dabei einfach haben. Ist ne üble Zeit. Schön war nicht arbeiten zu müssen  Zeit zu haben, aber nix machen zu können, nachts zwischen Bett und Sofa zu wechseln, das dauerte bis man sich dran gewöhnt. Aber geht vorbei! Und wenn die Platte erstmal raus ist geht das ganze schon voran. Könnte anfangs den Arm nicht nach vorne bewegen. Nicht wegen Schmerzen, sondern angesteuert und ging nicht hoch. Ziemlich stranges Gefühl, aber wenn man dran bleibt geht's gut voran. Und Rad fahren war auch sehr schnell wieder möglich.


----------



## IWA (28. Juli 2020)

Und soweit ich weiß muss später ne sehne aus dem Bein genommen werden zum flicken. Das ist sicher auch nicht so toll... Manche haben Glück und sind ohne OP schnell wieder dabei, aber ich denke in meinem Fall war OP schon ok, weil sich in der Schulter alles total verschoben angefühlt hat.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. Juli 2020)

vaju2002 schrieb:


> ... Soooo, hatte heute den Arzttermin: Es wurde noch mal geröngt, Arzt meinte, dass meine Beschwerden davon kommen, dass der Haken „zu weit unter das Gelenk“ ragt. Er hat Bedenken, dass der Haken mir aktuell Muskeln oder Sehnen bei Bewegung kaputt macht (???).
> 
> Seine Vorschläge:
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung erstmal. 
Verzweifele nicht bzgl Gesundheitssystem/Undalleanderenplagendieserwelt
auf jeden Fall auf deinen Körper hören und evtl einen Vertrauensarzt suchen. Schulter ist nicht so einfach, wenn du sauber und schmerzfrei Muskeln außen rum trainieren kannst, mach das. Rolle fahren für die Radform usw 
Mein Chirurg (top, 1a, Endboss) wollte als Sportler eigentlich Hakenplatte weil früher belastbar. Da ich aber auch alle „Anschraubstellen“ geschottet hatte, musste er Dog bone. Ist halt was ganz anderes, erstmal null stabil. Es gibt kein pauschal besser oder moderner oder so. Lass dich nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## vaju2002 (29. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen, ich bedank mich ganz herzlich bei allen, die mir Nachrichten  geschrieben haben.
Es ist super, wenn man mentale Unterstützung bekommt! ??
Ich habe meinem Arbeitgeber (bei dem ich exakt 3 Tage vor dem Unfall beschäftigt war, hatte zum 01.07. da neu angefangen  ) nun reinen Wein eingeschenkt, dass ich eventuell noch länger ausfalle. Sie haben extrem verständnisvoll reagiert, so dass dieser "Druck" nun etwas weg ist.
Und außerdem hat mein Arbeitgeber privaten Kontakt mit einem super Schulter-Experten an meinem Wohnort, und ich werde deswegen wohl demnächst einen Termin bei dem bekommen ? ?, obwohl er eigentlich bis Oktober ausgebucht ist. Das sind die heutigen guten Neuigkeiten von mir.
Für alle die den Thread hier lesen: Gute Besserung wünsch ich euch! Es ist wirklich ein Auf und Ab mit dieser ??-Schulterverletzung. Und ich denke auch (wie IWA geschrieben hat), dass hier massiv Geduld gefragt ist. Darin muss ich mich definitiv üben... ?


----------



## goldencore (29. Juli 2020)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder Extrem Sport machen willst rate ich dir zur OP sonst hast du Problem damit,
> dein Schulter ist lose Kein halt kein Zug kein Kraft,Schlüsselbein hängt mindest 1 CM hoch Klavier.?
> Münchener Gegend gibt es sehr gute Chirurge.
> LG gute Besserung


Was heißt schon "extrem". Ich bin ein mittelmäßiger Kletterer (max 7. Grad) und ein mittelmäßiger Biker. Wurde jetzt nochmal mit Gewicht geröngt und im MRT war ich auch. Sieht wohl nicht soo schlimm aus. Auch im MRT leider nicht feststellbar, ob die Bänder ganz durch sind. Das hätte ich mir wohl sparen können. Orthopäde fand den Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins nicht besonders wild, "klassisch Tossy 2" war seine Aussage. Ich habe erwähnt, dass ich mit der Schulter noch was vorhabe und auch klettere und er hat gesagt, das wird schon wiedder. 6 Wochen unter 90 Grad bleiben und ab demnächst erstmal leichtes Training mit dem Theraband und wenn ich aus diesem durch die Verletzung versauten Urlaub zurück bin (wäre jetzt eigentlich am Reschenpass, stattdessen Weinproben in der Pfalz, was zwar sehr schön ist, aber nicht das, was ich machen wollte), intensiv Physio...


----------



## schnitzel2001 (29. Juli 2020)

Wenn Du Tossy 2 hast, sollten ja die unteren Sehnen noch da sein, die man bei Tossy 3 durch OP erst wieder zusammenbringen will... Glueck im Unglueck gehabt ?


----------



## goldencore (29. Juli 2020)

schnitzel2001 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Tossy 2 hast, sollten ja die unteren Sehnen noch da sein, die man bei Tossy 3 durch OP erst wieder zusammenbringen will... Glueck im Unglueck gehabt ?


Ja, das ist wohl eindeutig. Keine Klaviertaste und der Hochstand ist nur ca halber Durchmesser des Schlüsselbeins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olimerf (6. August 2020)

Hallo Team  

bin auch aktuell am genesen.
Ich hab schon 2 Videos bei YouTube hochgeladen von meinen Genesungsweg.
Bei mir ist es die erste op aber die zweite AC Sprengung.

2011 tossy 3 ohne op 
2020 rockwood 5 mit op  









						Oli Merf
					

Hallo, dieser Kanal beschäftigt sich mit allem woran ich so Spaß habe, Videos kommen NICHT in geplanten abständen, Ihr dürft aber immer mal gerne Vorbeischau...




					www.youtube.com
				




aber schaut einfach selbst 









						Oli Merf
					

Hallo, dieser Kanal beschäftigt sich mit allem woran ich so Spaß habe, Videos kommen NICHT in geplanten abständen, Ihr dürft aber immer mal gerne Vorbeischau...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## schnitzel2001 (6. August 2020)

Bin gestern meinen Haken losgeworden. Ambulante OP, war nachmittags wieder soweit fit, kaum Schmerzen von der Op-Wunde, und das Zwicken in der Schulter ist weg. Bewegung nach vorne oben verursacht ein leichtes "schnaggeln", werd ich beobachten. 
Bis die Naehte draussen sind, werde ich mich aber sowieso zurueckhalten....


----------



## vaju2002 (6. August 2020)

schnitzel2001 schrieb:


> Bin gestern meinen Haken losgeworden. Ambulante OP, war nachmittags wieder soweit fit, kaum Schmerzen von der Op-Wunde, und das Zwicken in der Schulter ist weg. Bewegung nach vorne oben verursacht ein leichtes "schnaggeln", werd ich beobachten.
> Bis die Naehte draussen sind, werde ich mich aber sowieso zurueckhalten....



Hallo Schnitzel2001, das freut mich sehr für dich, dass du den Haken los bist. Und ich drück dir die Daumen, dass auch die Bewegung nach vorne bald ohne Probleme möglich ist. ✊ 
Darfst du den Arm jetzt wieder belasten? 
LG


----------



## schnitzel2001 (6. August 2020)

Bis die Naht zu ist, soll ich noch nicht voll belasten, sonst wurden mir keine Einschraenkungen aufgegeben. Allerdings ist das Narbengewebe wohl nicht (gleich wieder) so stabil wie der Ursprungszustand und die Bohrloecher im Schluesselbein muessen auch noch zuwachsen. Also werde ich einstweilen noch keine Bäume ausreissen und mein Bike im Urlaub zuhause lassen...?


----------



## Mino1210 (7. August 2020)

Hi Leute,
gestern hat es mich erwischt. Bin mit meinen MTB in leider zu spät gesehenen glitschigen Linkskurve weggerutscht und schon lag ich da. Ergebnis: Schultereckgelenkssprengung Tossy 3. Die Nacht war Horror aufgrund der Schmerzen. Arzt in der Klinik riet mir zur OP nächste Woche, meinte aber auch dass man es konservativ behandeln könnte, jedoch die Gefahr besteht, dass Schäden zurückbleiben können, die dann schwerer zu beheben sein. Leuchtet mir durchaus ein, nur habe ich tendenziell null Lust auf OP und stationärem Aufenthalt in diesen Zeiten und auch die Ansage, dass nach der OP volle 6 Wochen dieser Glicherverband getragen werden muss stößt mich echt ab. Ich denke ich versuche den konservativen Weg. Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand von Euch mit diesem Weg bereits Erfahrung? (Dauer der Heilung etc.) Bin für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## Kraxler23 (8. August 2020)

Moinsen, auch wacker mitgelesen. Meine Hakenplatte hat auch den hier bekannten nach-vorne-heben stress gemacht und auch dad Gefühl, dass manchmal was "vorbeischnackt" mit entsprechenden Schmerzen. Letzte Woche ist das Dingen raus und alles fühlt sich top an, keine Schmerzen Bewegung ist gut, Schlüsselbein optisch genau wie in der linken Schulter eingebettet, also auf normal zurück. Da ich auch wie viele andere hier Ärztemäßig im Regen stehen gelassen werde, was ich darf und was nicht wollte ich hier nochmal nach Rat fragen. Sollte ich jetzt schon über 90 grad trainieren? (habe ivz bis jetzt noch gar nicht versucht), wie schwer darf sollte ich heben? (gefühlt ginge hier auch alles da kein Schmerz, aber bin aufgrund der Unwissenheit übervorsichtig) und ab wann kann man wieder biken bzw. ist es verantwortbar leicht zu stürzen ohne direkt wieder alles zu zerstören? (also vergleichbares Stabilitätsniveu vor Tossy 3). Ne kurze Einschätzung wäre klasse! Wie gesagt, bis jetzt war die hakenplatte dir richtige Wahl und bei allen bei denen es suboptimal läuft drücke ich feste feste die Daumen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (8. August 2020)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Ne kurze Einschätzung wäre klasse! Wie gesagt, bis jetzt war die hakenplatte dir richtige Wahl und bei allen bei denen es suboptimal läuft drücke ich feste feste die Daumen!!



Daran denken, Bänder und Sehnen brauchen wesentlich länger, bis sie wieder 100 % wie vor op sind.
Vielleicht hilft die die Tabelle etwas.
ach ja.  ROM=. Room of Movement = Bewegungsraum


----------



## Kraxler23 (8. August 2020)

Alles klar, im 3. Monat postoperativ befinde ich mich ja dann jetzt nach der Entfernung. Heißt für mich, dass wenn ab den 7ten Monat Kontaktsportarten erlaubt sind, sollte das auch ein guter Richtwert für "richtiges" biken sein. Vielen Dank!


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. August 2020)

hey @Kraxler23 musst einfach mal gucken... bei mir gehts seit Woche 6-7 Steil bergauf... inzwischen ist stützen überhaupt kein problem mehr (9W).
Gravelbike geht jetzt schon länger ganz gut... gestern 76km und auch nen ziemlich entspannter trail ging gut (da der recht flach ist bin ich sogar top10 zeit gerollt xD, obwohl ich für die Wurzeln immer stark runtergebremst hab) ... hatte aber auch nen paar regenrinnen und schlaglöcher in der Straße die die Schulter null gejuckt haben.
Gestern ging auch das erste mal vorsichtig nen trail runterrollen mitm MTB, aber für mehr gefälle fehlt mir da noch stützkraft.
Muss halt in deinem Kopf klar sein das bis 6Monate fallen absolut keine Option ist.

heben geht bei mir jetzt so langsam das Fahrrad (also so 12-15kg) ... plötzlicher Zug (z.b. vorderrad taucht über ne kante weg) mag sie aber noch garnicht.


----------



## Kraxler23 (8. August 2020)

@LeaLoewin, danke für die Antwort, stützen ist kein Problem, wie gesagt es fühlt sich alles top an. Frage war eher ab wann man mit dem mehr oder weniger vorhandenem "Standartrisiko" stürzen kann, ohne das direkt alles wieder reißt/ kaputt ist. Aber laut der von @Deffel gesandten Tabelle, würde ich sagen in 3 Monaten kann man wieder wagen, richtig biken zu gehen.


----------



## Deffel (10. August 2020)

Mino1210 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand von Euch mit diesem Weg bereits Erfahrung? (Dauer der Heilung etc.) Bin für jedes Feedback dankbar




Moin Leidensgenosse .. Ich hab Tossy 3 seid 6 Wochen, im Endeffekt ist es so , je nach schwere Tossy3, bzw Rockwood 3 sagen 50 der Ärzte op, der Rest sagt, nein, , ich hab mittlerweile alles gelesen, was es so gibt, auch im Ausland..
Selbst bei Auswertung von zig Patienten, 10 Studien 10 Ergebnisse .   Wenn du dich da Informieren willst, such nicht nach Tossy 3, sondern nach dem Begriff  " ac Eckgelenk Sprengung,  oder   für Berichte aus dem Ausland  " ac Joint Separation". 
Ich fahre nach 6 Wochen morgen nach Sölden, habe ohne OP 100 % ROM, und zu 95% alles Schmerzfrei.

Zu Dauer der Heilung:  ist wohl sehr Unterschiedlich, ich konnte nach 3 Tagen auf die Fixierung verzichten, nach 10 Tagen wieder auf der rechten Schulter schlafen.  Wichtig ist, das man auch deine Rotatorenmanschette geschalt hat, das ist eine häufige Begleitverletzung.

Das ist aber keine Empfehlung, wäre ich 20 Jahre Jünger, und noch im Beruf , hätte ich es sicher machen lassen, wobei, es etwas aufwendiger immer noch zu machen ist..

hier zb ein Bericht .


			https://www.academia.edu/28672229/Schultereckgelenkverletzung_Typ_III_eine_Herausforderung_auch_für_die_Physiotherapie_?email_work_card=reading-history
		


Bei Berichten die 100% zur Op raten, waren meist Privatkliniken die Ersteller.


Youtube Videos. :  zb Ohne OP 



wenn auch wohl ein Ausnahme Beispiel.


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. August 2020)

Na... Das richtige Thema wäre einen Klick neben dran gewesen. 
Egal... Vielleicht verschiebt es ja ein Mod. 

Ich habs operieren lassen mit hakenplatte... Vorteil der OP ist doch gerade, dass du früher wieder ohne Schlinge rumlaufen kannst.
Bei mir 2 Wochen Schlinge 
6 Wochen keine große Belastung 
12 Woche nur bis 90grad
...Wobei viele andere Kliniken die Hakenplatte auch schon nach 8-10 Wochen wieder raus nehmen. 

Glaub auch wenn die hakenplatte invasiver ist, ist es gegenüber tightrope durchaus ein Vorteil dass danach auch wieder alles aus der Schulter raus kommt. 

... Gute Freundin von mit bouldert nach Tossy3 und hakenplatte übrigens auch wieder ziemlich brutal... Selbst Ärztin


----------



## The_Gambler (10. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte meinen Unfall vor 6 Wochen. Rechts Schlüsselbein und 1. Rippe gebrochen=> Platte; 
links Rockwood 5 => Hakenplatte und 3. Rippe gebrochen.
Die rechte Seite funktioniert schon wieder ganz gut.
Aber die linke Schulter mit der Hakenplatte macht mir Sorgen. Vom Arzt hieß es nicht über 90° anheben. Ich komme mit ausgestrecktem Arm nicht mal auf 45°. Es zieht dann am Bizeps und will einfach nicht weiter. Wann habt ihr den Arm wieder richtung 90° heben können? Welche Übungen habt ihr dafür gemacht?


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. August 2020)

hey, das mit dem Bizeps beim Arm heben kenn ich ... haben wir in den letzten 2-3 Seiten auch ein bisschen hier drüber geschreiben.
probier mal die beiden unterarme vor der brust übereinander zu legen (quasi wie Arme verschränken) und dann mit der anderen Seite den Arm bei der Bewegung zu entlasten. (wenn du das mit dem Bruch darfst/kannst)
Alternativ sich vor ne Wand stellen und mit den Fingern die Wand hoch krabbeln, das hab ich bei meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch viel gemacht am Anfang.
ich hab auch viel erstmal auf dem Sofa liegend gemacht und nicht bei gestrecktem Arm (hebelarm und so)... da wird es dann nämlich im Liegen leichter sobald du über die 45grad kommst, statt immer schwerer

bei ist auch immernoch ziemlich entscheident in welche Richtung ich den Arm rotiere... Teilweise muss ich auch mal beim anheben kurz anhalten, den Arm nen bisschen nach außen und innen drehen, bis ich gefühlt den Richtigen Winkel hab/sich da die Sehnen sortieren damit es weiter geht.

Beide Seiten Gleichzeitig ist aber auch echt übel... wünsch dir von Herzen gute Besserung damit... ich hab jetzt beide Seiten genau ein Jahr nacheinander durchgenommen... auch ein Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch und ein Rockwood5... nur andersrum 

... die 90° gingen nach 2,5 Wochen schon wieder ... also ne halbe Woche nach Gilchristverband-Ende


----------



## m3hl (10. August 2020)

voodoo129 schrieb:


> Keiner bei dem nach der OP eine erneute Verschiebung aufgetreten ist? Würde mich interessieren ob man das so lassen sollte oder erneute OP?
> Mein Arzt überlässt mir die Entscheidung...



Doch hier bei mir. 

Ich hatte nach der Metallentfernung noch erst gedacht das sich das ggf von alleine gibt. Aber nach 6 Wochen ohne Verbesserung bin ich wieder zum Doc. 
Musste dann ein MRT machen lassen um genau den Heilungsverlauf / nicht Heilungsverlauf zu sehen. 
An diesem Mittwoch bin ich zur Bilderbeurteilung wieder dort. 
Bin mal gespannt was er mir sagt. 

Ich kann mit Anspannung im Arm/ Schulter das Schlüsselbein ein Stück nach unten bewegen.
Wenn ich dann wieder entlaste, springt es wieder nach oben. Die Kante spürt man dann deutlich.

Wie sieht es bei dir jetzt gerade aus? Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## The_Gambler (10. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> probier mal die beiden unterarme vor der brust übereinander zu legen (quasi wie Arme verschränken) und dann mit der anderen Seite den Arm bei der Bewegung zu entlasten. (wenn du das mit dem Bruch darfst/kannst)
> Alternativ sich vor ne Wand stellen und mit den Fingern die Wand hoch krabbeln, das hab ich bei meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch viel gemacht am Anfang.
> ich hab auch viel erstmal auf dem Sofa liegend gemacht und nicht bei gestrecktem Arm (hebelarm und so)... da wird es dann nämlich im Liegen leichter sobald du über die 45grad kommst, statt immer schwerer



Mit dem anderen Arm mitzuhelfen ist suboptimal, da das mit dem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein unangenhem ist. An der Wand hochkrabbeln ist auch schwierig, da ich noch ein Bändchen am Mittelfinger kaputt hatte.
Im Liegen mit angewinkeltem Arm hab ich grade ausprobiert. Da kann ich perfekt langsam selbstständig bis an die Schmerzgrenze gehen. Danke für den Tipp!!!
In den ersten Wochen war der Altag schon so hart und schmerzhaft, dass ich wahrscheinlich zu wenig Übungen gemacht habe. Ich hoffe mal das läuft jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzel2001 (10. August 2020)

Beidseitig stelle ich mir auch sehr ätzend vor. Aber die Zeit geht irgendwann auch vorbei. Ich hab mit Baendern geübt, fand ich gut zum mobilisieren. Hab heute 6 Tage nach Metallentfernung ne Lampe an die Decke gemacht. War anstrengend mit dem Arm. 
@m3hl: wenn du das S-Bein nach unten ziehen kannst, sollten zumindest die unteren Sehnen halten. Vielleicht ist
 die seitliche Sehne (noch) nicht stabil? Hab irgenwo gelesen, die wuerde erst nach Metallentfernung heilen...


----------



## m3hl (12. August 2020)

@schnitzel2001 -das Wäre ja gut wenns noch heilen würde.
Ich komme gerade vom Gespräch über die MRT Bilder. im AC Gelenke sieht man wohl lockeres Narbengewebe. Jetzt wird erstmal Physio gemacht bevor über weitere Schritte nachgedacht werden kann. Hoffentlich wird das noch.
Ach und eine Muskuläre Reizung der Rotatorenmanschette wurde erst jetzt festgestellt. Direkt nach dem Sturz wurde auch nur ein Röntgenbild gemacht.


----------



## Zeharti (12. August 2020)

Hallo in die Runde, oute mich jetzt auch mal als monatelanger Mitleser und habe mich nun heute angemeldet. Kurze Info von mir ... Fahrradsturz und blöde gegen Halteverbotsschild mit der rechten Schulter gerutscht … passiert in 02/20 mit dem Ergebnis Rockwood 5 mit Einsatz Hakenplatte noch am selben Tag. Nach 12 Wochen in 05/20 Materialentfernung. Danach war ich erstmal schockiert, wie wenig Bewegung trotz Materialentfernung möglich war. Aber regelmäßige(tägliche) Bewegungstherapie mit dem Arm haben nun weitere 12 Wochen später die volle Bewegung zu 95% wieder hergestellt. Es sind immer noch leichte Schmerzen da, aber ich gebe der weiteren Heilung einfach Zeit. Selbst leichtes Badminton geht schon wieder. Also Geduld haben.

Was mich aber trotzdem sehr interessiert, ob die private Unfallversicherung bei den Leuten, deren Unfalltag inzwischen über 1 Jahr her ist, was gezahlt hat und wenn ja, mit wieviel % Invalidität kann man rechnen? Ich bin zumindest der Meinung, dass trotz wiederhergestellter Bewegungsfunktion die Bänder nicht wieder so belastbar sind wie vorher und es daher auch eine Invaliditätseinstufung im einstelligen Prozentbereich geben sollte. Zumindest kenne ich das so bei Kreuzbandrissen nach Unfällen so, dass da auch ca. 7% Invalidität anerkannt werden. 

Habt ihr was bekommen?

Danke schon mal vorab für eure Antworten.


----------



## olimerf (13. August 2020)

@Zeharti 

ich hatte glaube ich für das Kreuzband 12% bekommen und die Schulter 7 oder 8%


----------



## Zeharti (13. August 2020)

olimerf schrieb:


> @Zeharti
> 
> ich hatte glaube ich für das Kreuzband 12% bekommen und die Schulter 7 oder 8%



Na das wäre doch supi, wenn es 8 % geben würde.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (13. August 2020)

Ich bin jetzt in der 8 Woche nach OP. 
Geht mit der Bewegungsfreiheit aufjeden Fall aufwärts. 
Die letzte Woche habe ich meine Schulter auch ziemlich stark belastet/überlastet weil wir umgezogen sind und da fallen einige Dinge an. 
Beim Möbel und Kisten tragen habe ich mich zurück gehalten aber Küchen Aufbau etc. So ziemlich alleine gemacht. 

Nächste Woche setze ich mich aufjeden Fall aufs Rad und mache ne leichte Tour, schlimmer wie beim Umzug kann die Belastung nicht werden.


----------



## olimerf (13. August 2020)

@SeeNachtigall 
Welche op hattest Du hakenplatte?


----------



## SeeNachtigall (13. August 2020)

olimerf schrieb:


> @SeeNachtigall
> Welche op hattest Du hakenplatte?


Ne, tightrope.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (13. August 2020)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in der 8 Woche nach OP.
> Geht mit der Bewegungsfreiheit aufjeden Fall aufwärts.
> Die letzte Woche habe ich meine Schulter auch ziemlich stark belastet/überlastet weil wir umgezogen sind und da fallen einige Dinge an.
> Beim Möbel und Kisten tragen habe ich mich zurück gehalten aber Küchen Aufbau etc. So ziemlich alleine gemacht.
> ...


Das hört sich sehr langwierig an. Ich (RW5, Tightrope und Bruch Schulterdach) war nach 6 Wochen draußen auf dem Rad, Klimmzug nach ca 5 Wochen. 
Welche Physio hast du gemacht und wieviel Zeit pro Woche? Bei mir war es ab Tag 4 Zugübungen und frontheben je nach erlaubten Winkel, ca 1,5h pro Tag. Dazu 1-1,5h Rad auf der Rolle. Ist Bombe verheilt, war aber echt viel Zeitinvestment. Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olimerf (13. August 2020)

@Schnitzelfreund 

5 Wochen nach OP hast du Klimmzüge gemacht ?
Ich bin jetzt in Woche 4 und kann mir nicht vorstellen das nächste Woche zu machen.
Ich hatte auch keinen Reha Bericht gefunden der sagt das man vor 6 Wochen über 90grad gehen soll.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (13. August 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr langwierig an. Ich (RW5, Tightrope und Bruch Schulterdach) war nach 6 Wochen draußen auf dem Rad, Klimmzug nach ca 5 Wochen.
> Welche Physio hast du gemacht und wieviel Zeit pro Woche? Bei mir war es ab Tag 4 Zugübungen und frontheben je nach erlaubten Winkel, ca 1,5h pro Tag. Dazu 1-1,5h Rad auf der Rolle. Ist Bombe verheilt, war aber echt viel Zeitinvestment. Gute Besserung!


Ich hab einfach wenig Vertrauen in die Belastbarkeit von der Schulter.
Das Physio Team rät mir wegen dem vom Arzt erstellten Behandlungsplan vom Radfahren ab, weshalb ich bis jetzt nur mal kurz ne Std. Easy rumgerollt bin.

Vorm Umzug habe ich ca. 2-3 Std. Am Tag damit verbracht auf den Armstuhl zu sitzen oder Übungen mit theraband und von der Physiotherapie empfohlene Übungen zu machen.

Jetzt beim Umzug hab ich gemerkt das schon einiges geht und deshalb werde ich es mit biken bissl optimistischer angehen.


----------



## olimerf (13. August 2020)

@SeeNachtigall 

Ich hab das ganze jetzt schon das zweite mal bald hinter mir 
Vor 9 Jahren ohne OP jetzt mit Tipe Rope OP bin da eher bei Dir, lieber eine Woche 
langsamer und hinten raus dann aufholen.

bin trotzdem etwas neidisch wenn "schnitzelfreund" schon nach 5 Wochen Klimmzüge gemacht hat


----------



## Deffel (14. August 2020)

olimerf schrieb:


> @SeeNachtigall
> 
> 
> Vor 9 Jahren ohne OP jetzt mit Tipe Rope OP bin da eher bei Dir, lieber eine Woche



Hast du die op auf der Seite machen lassen, wo du 9 Jahre ohne warst ?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. August 2020)

olimerf schrieb:


> @SeeNachtigall
> 
> Ich hab das ganze jetzt schon das zweite mal bald hinter mir
> Vor 9 Jahren ohne OP jetzt mit Tipe Rope OP bin da eher bei Dir, lieber eine Woche
> ...


ich würde - kein Arzt sondern nur "Kunde" - leicht widersprechen da Muskulatur immer hilft. Aber: ich war vorher relativ fit und habe irgendwann im ersten Leben mal Eisen gebogen, dh kenne die Übungen.
Da aber bei fast allen Tossys/RWs erstmal wenig Winkel gemacht werden dürfen, sind "0 Grad" Übungen trotzdem sehr ok für die Kräftigung der Muskel rundherum (Bizeps, Trizeps-Zug am Seil). Frontheben habe ich bis max 45 grad glaube ich bis Woche 4 oder 5 gemacht. Rumpf und Bauch gehen immer, manche Beine auch.
Alles natürlich sehr präzise auf den Körper hörend, wenig Gewicht und super sauber. Ich war aber am Arm fitter den je  konnte aber zB keine 15 min am Labtop sitzen, da die Winkel am Schreibtisch dauerhaft zu groß waren. War echt skuril, Kasten Bier am ausgestreckten Arm in den Keller null Problem, 15 minuten Computer und es hat gepocht wie irre.

Auf der Rolle habe ich an Tag 5 nach OP mit Puls <100 (wegen Fäden) ca 30 min gemacht, nach Fäden ziehen ab Tag 9 1-1,5h jeden Tag. Zunächst immer aufrecht sitzend wegen Arm, ab Woche 3 oder 4 auch mal mit Hand am Lenker. Woche 6 draußen war dann Fully flach.

Gute Besserung


----------



## vaju2002 (14. August 2020)

Guten Tag alle zusammen. Also ich kann bei euren Berichten immer nur staunend (und interessiert) mitlesen:

Ich war vor dem Unfall durchaus sportlich (3-4 x Klettern/Woche, fast jeden Tag Fahrrad fahren) und meine Schultermuskulatur ist/war vom Klettern, inklusive Klimmzug- und Hangboardtraining ziemlich ausgeprägt. 

Bin jetzt in Woche 5-6 nach Hakenplatten-OP (rechts) und kann schmerzfrei exakt Folgendes: 

Arm seitlich aktiv heben ohne Gewichte ca 45 Grad.
Arm nach vorne/oben aktiv heben ohne Gewichte ca 20 Grad.
Passiv lässt sich der Arm auf je 90 Grad anheben.
Aber jeden Physiotermin (da wird der Arm ausschließlich passiv bewegt) bezahle ich mit mehrtägigen Mega-Schmerzen. Auch wenn ich spazierengehe (das ist inzwischen meine Hauptbeschäftigung, mit im Rucksack eingehängtem Handgelenk um die Schulter zu entlasten): Nach 2-3-stündigen Laufen büße ich das mit sehr starken Schmerzen in der Schulter. 

Also entweder ich bin ein riesiges Weichei, oder irgendwas läuft verkehrt. Beim MRT kam eine Kapselentzündung heraus, sonst liegt die Platte aber wie sie soll und es sich keine Schäden an Muskeln oder Sehnen erkennbar. 
Ich (und mein Chef) sind halt ein wenig schockiert, weil jetzt nach knapp 6 Wochen immer noch nicht an eine mehrstündige Bürotätigkeit am Stück zu denken ist. Wie lange hattet ihr denn bei welchen Jobs so AU? 

Aber es freut mich sehr für euch, dass einige nach wenigen Wochen Umzüge  und Klimmzüge  und Theraband ;-) machen können/konnten! So ungefähr hatte ich mir das bei mir auch vorgestellt. Dachte, wenn ich mich mit der Physio reinhäng, kann ich da einiges schnell verbessern - Pustekuchen, ist darf und kann keine aktive Physio machen.
Ich hab inzwischen halt ein wenig Bedenken, wie ich die Schulter wieder fit fürs Klettern bekommen soll. Aber ich erhoffe mir eine starke Verbesserung wenn das Metall rauskommt.

Ich hab jetzt  in den nächsten 2 Wochen noch Termine bei 2 verschiedenen Ärzten, die mir einen Rat geben sollen, wann die Platte am besten entfernt wird. Ist halt vermutlich ein Spagat zwischen die Platte zu früh entfernen und das Risiko der nicht ausgeheilten Bänder einzugehen, oder die Platte drin lassen und die Schulter durch die Unbeweglichkeit dauerhaft zu schädigen, oder der schlimmste Fall: die Platte kommt raus und es wird trotzdem nicht besser, aber das ist hoffentlich unwahrscheinlich.

Auf jeden Fall an alle Leidensgenossen: Beste Besserung euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. August 2020)

vaju2002 schrieb:


> Guten Tag alle zusammen. Also ich kann bei euren Berichten immer nur staunend (und interessiert) mitlesen:
> 
> Ich war vor dem Unfall durchaus sportlich (3-4 x Klettern/Woche, fast jeden Tag Fahrrad fahren) und meine Schultermuskulatur ist/war vom Klettern, inklusive Klimmzug- und Hangboardtraining ziemlich ausgeprägt.
> 
> ...


gute Besserung! Ich hatte keine Platte nur Tight Rope/Dog Bone und kann daher nix dazu sagen. Und mein Schulterdach war auch gebrochen dazu (deswegen war nix zum Platte schrauben da).
Das Ding ist optisch heute auch semi-adrett, dh steht ein bisschen hoch aber null Einschränkungen sonst (oder ich merke es nicht  )  Habe auch den Gilchrist verweigert als ich an Tag 2 heimgefahren bin.
Glaube aber Kollege Doc Chirurg ist ein Meister... und die OP war 4,5h da grober Schrott zu reparieren war   mir hat danach 3-4 Tage sowas von der Allerwerteste weh getan, dass mich das mehr gestört hatte, als die Schulter
AU war 5 Wochen aber eh in einer "saure Bohnen"-Zeit wo wirklich nix los war. Wäre fürher gegangen als "Sesselfurzer" aber in der Tat Labtoppen war mit die unangenehmste "Übung"


----------



## schnitzel2001 (14. August 2020)

@vaju2002 ich bin nsgesamt mit 4 Tagen AU ausgekommen, nur fuer die Tage im Krankenhaus inkl. Metallentfernung. Konnte recht probkemlos Tastatur und Maus bedienen. Corona-homeoffice war da hilfreich, weil ich die ersten Tage nicht haette fahren koennen. 
Ich hatte aber auch schon eine Kollegin, die wegen Schulter-Op (nicht Tossy) auch 8 Wochen ausgefallen war. Kann halt sehr unterschiedlich sein...
Im Moment warte ich, bis ich die Naehtr der 2. OP wieder los bin, um im Urlaub wenigstens noch etwas planschen zu koennen...


----------



## IWA (14. August 2020)

@Schnitzelfreund: Respekt, das ist ein absolut perfekter heilungsverlauf. Vielleicht auch etwas Glück und einen absoluten toparzt erwischt!!!
An die anderen: Geduld! Ich hab mich auch nicht geschont, und bin sogar 2wochen nach plattenentnahme für 30 Wochen ins Studio gegangen, nachdem bei der physio mit Kraftübungen begommen wurde. Und das ist eigentlich gar nix für mich. Aber vorher ging nix! Klar nix, ausser täglichen Spaziergangen. Laufen ging auch nicht, kein schuhzumachem, kein Autofahren, kein Laptop am Tisch. War keine Faulheit, oder Angst vor Schmerzen. Alleine ansteuern und heben ging nicht. Passierte nix, obwohl ich an seitlich regelmäßig gearbeitet habe. Nach vorn wurde mir abgeraten, weil wohl was eingeklemmt war. Aber wenn die Platte raus ist sollte es voran gehen! Hatte auch Angst ob wieder alles dabei kommt, aber lief! Und beim klettern nicht übermütig werden und an alte Zeiten denken, sondern das ganze als reha sehen.


----------



## IWA (14. August 2020)

Und zur Krankschreibung, verdienen mein Moos nicht im Sitzen, muss aber auch nicht schwer körperlich arbeiten. 11wochen krank, die brauchte ich auch. Wäre ich zum Beispiel kfzler oder sonstwas mit überm Kopf arbeiten hätte ich noch locker 3-4wochen gebraucht.


----------



## olimerf (14. August 2020)

Ich glaube auch das es bei jedem unterschiedlich ist und das Alter spielt auch eine Rolle, aber man muss 
ja schauen was möglich ist.

Am PC arbeiten oder zocken ohne Probleme. Leider verdiene ich mein Geld als Aufzugsmonteur,
hänge jetzt noch eine Woche AU ran und werde dann erst mal nur mitfahren.

@Deffel
2011 tossy 3 rechte Schulter ohne OP alter 27 Jahre war 6 Wochen Zuhause nach 4 Monaten wieder American Football gespielt hoch stand ist da aber keine Probleme
2020 Rockwood 5 tight rope OP alter 36 Jahre  dauert auch gefühlt länger 

@Schnitzelfreund
Kann mich da nur anschließe Respekt und bin NEIDISCH 

kurze Eigenwerbung hab mal einen Wochenrückblicke bei YouTube gemacht.  

klick Youtube klick

Gute Besserung an alle!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. August 2020)

@olimerf ich war zarte 40 oder so
aber Labtop oder Zocken war bei mir in der Tat nicht sehr förderlich, dafür Kiste Bier tragen


----------



## Slartibartfras (15. August 2020)

Da ich mich inzischen auch öfters auf die Schulter abgelegt habe, bisher aber ohne Folgen: Gibt es eig ein Protektor, der sicher vor Tossy oder gar ner Plexusverletzung schützt? 
Die viscoelastischen und Hartschalen wirken nicht so, als ob sie mein Körpergewicht wirklich abfangen können sollte ich mal voll drauf fliegen.


----------



## Deffel (15. August 2020)

Slartibartfras schrieb:


> Da ich mich inzischen auch öfters auf die Schulter abgelegt habe, bisher aber ohne Folgen: Gibt es eig ein Protektor, der sicher vor Tossy oder gar ner Plexusverletzung schützt?



NEin, sie schützen vor Schürfwunden, Stichverletzungen wie spitzen Steinen, oder blauen Flecken. da die Aufprallenergie verteilt wird, aber nach wie vor durch die Schulter abgeleitet wird, und der einzige feste Kochenpunkt zum Rumpf is das Schlüsselbein.


----------



## LeaLoewin (15. August 2020)

Nö, kannste fast knicken...Ist ja eher ne Verletzung die über den zu großen Weg/Auslenkung kommt, als über die Kraftspitze... Schulter und eher noch Ellbogen Protektor kann ein bisschen schützen, aber eben auch nur wenn du richtig drauf fliegst. 

Mal als Vergleich... Fuß umknicken hältst du auch nicht mit nem Kissen auf... Machts evtl sogar schlimmer... Da braucht es eher ne Schiene... Und das ist bei der Schulter mit ihren Freiheitsgeraden schwierig.

... Gute Muskulatur schützt Bänder am besten. 
... Harte "spröde" Sachen wie Knochen kannst du ganz gut mit abpolstern schützen.


----------



## goldencore (15. August 2020)

Ich bin vor 4 Wochen schräg-vorwärts auf die Schulter gestürzt und hatte dabei eine Protektorenweste an. Ergebnis: Tossy 2. Ob es ohne Weste schlimmer gewesen wäre, weiß man natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olimerf (16. August 2020)

Ich glaube auch nicht das es was macht

Schultern waren bei mir immer recht stark weil ich Schultertraining am liebsten mach, beim Sturz hatte ich eine IXS Protektorjacke Hammer Evo Schwarz 2020 an.


----------



## Slartibartfras (16. August 2020)

Alles klar, habe ich mir gedacht. Das ist natürlich mist, kommt doch ziemlich häufig vor. Bin von dem DH-Fahrer auf der Newsseite begeistert, der mit dem Plexusausriss noch fährt, aber Prävention wäre natürlich besser.


----------



## LeaLoewin (16. August 2020)

bisschen langsamer fahren und dafür am Style arbeiten ... macht auch auf Insta 1000x mehr Eindruck

... kann wie bei mir dann aber immernoch schief gehen wenn irgendwas völlig unerwartetes passiert... plötzlich extrem weicher Boden und nen Baum an der dann passenden Stelle.

... leider ist das mit dem Style beim Snowboarden und Kitesurfen echt deutlich einfacher, weil man viel mehr Möglichkeiten hat, allein auch schon weil die Strecke nicht festgelegt ist.


----------



## Pimmok (18. August 2020)

Ich bin gerade etwas verunsichert. Hatte im April einen Unfall mit Rockwood 4 Verletzung. Mir wurde ein Tightrope gesetzt und die ersten Wochen war auch alles in Ordnung. In Woche 13 ist mir das Tightrope nun gerissen, weil wohl die Bänder und alles nicht geheilt sind. Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass ich nun eine neue OP mit einer Sehne aus dem Knie brauche mit einem neuen Tightrope. 
Mein Orthopäde sagt, er würde sich nicht mehr operieren lassen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Sehnentransplantation? Das Problem ist, ich habe bei Belastung Schmerzen und keiner kann mir sagen, ob ich es in Zukunft durch Muskelaufbau kompensieren kann.


----------



## Deffel (18. August 2020)

Pimmok schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich habe bei Belastung Schmerzen und keiner kann mir sagen, ob ich es in Zukunft durch Muskelaufbau kompensieren kann.


Zur Weaver Dunn Op kann ich dir nichts sagen, nur das ich am 1.7 Tossy3 geschenkt bekommen habe, und nach 2 Wochen so gut wie Schmerzfrei war (ohne op)  Zur Zeit bin ich in Sölden, und fahre wieder MTB, was ich noch habe, ist, das bei Wanderungen oder langen Spaziergängen das Gefühl habe, das die Schulter noch etwas schneller ermüdet.
Die Weaver Dunn Methode kann jeder Zeit gemacht werden, ob nach 12 Wochen, oder 2 Jahren... spielt keine Rolle, das Schlüsselbein wird in aller Regel gekürzt, das das eigentliche Ac Gelenk wird nicht mehr repariert , sonden nur.. das Schulterdach wieder am Schlüsselbein aufgehangen.. Daher, meine nicht medizinische!! Meinung, nehm dir Zeit, und versuch es so.


----------



## olimerf (18. August 2020)

@Pimmok 
Uff das klickt gar nicht gut, hast du mitbekommen das es gerissen ist? 
darf man fragen wie es passiert ist?

Ich würde mich der Meinung von Deffel anschließen, und eine Zweit oder sogar Drittmeinung einholen .


----------



## Deffel (19. August 2020)

Ach ja, durchaus mehr Berichte (Fach, aber auch Betroffene) findest du unter dem Englischen Fachbegriff  " AC Joint Seperation"


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. August 2020)

Pimmok schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas verunsichert. Hatte im April einen Unfall mit Rockwood 4 Verletzung. Mir wurde ein Tightrope gesetzt und die ersten Wochen war auch alles in Ordnung. In Woche 13 ist mir das Tightrope nun gerissen, weil wohl die Bänder und alles nicht geheilt sind. Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass ich nun eine neue OP mit einer Sehne aus dem Knie brauche mit einem neuen Tightrope.
> Mein Orthopäde sagt, er würde sich nicht mehr operieren lassen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Sehnentransplantation? Das Problem ist, ich habe bei Belastung Schmerzen und keiner kann mir sagen, ob ich es in Zukunft durch Muskelaufbau kompensieren kann.


Gute Besserung!!! Wie läuft sowas eigentlich haftungsmäßig? Sagt da das Krankenhaus oder der Hersteller von dem Ding "Pech gehabt"? Mein Knochen und Band funzen Bombe, war ja nach 6 Wochen nach RW5 wieder am Rad fahren (obwohl auch noch das Schulterdach gebrichen war...)
Auf jeden Fall Zweitmeinung, da stimme ich zu. Evtl. auch "die Fragestellung" ändern, zB ich bin Profi-Kraftsportler, was würdet ihr tun? Manche Docs geben je nach eigener Motivation/Risikobereitschaft auch verschiedene Empfehlungen. Otto-Normal-Doc spielt meist bis fast immer auf Nummer sicher...


----------



## Deffel (19. August 2020)

Wenn du dem Chirurgen keinen Kunstfehler nachweissen kannst.. Und AC akut Reparaturen bauen darauf das deine Bänder wieder zusammenwachsen. Ist die Akut Phase, nach 1-21 Tagen vorbei, ist man bis zur 6 Woche in einer Grauzone, ab der 6 Woche Chronisch, dann hilft nur Weaver Dunn, aber auch da, gibt es keinen Goldstandart, und das zeigt, jede Methode hat ihr erhöhtes Risiko. Thight Rope mit Dauerhaften Fäden eben das Problem, wenn es wieder zum Unfall kommt. HAckenplatte die Zweite OPzur ME.  Augmentation mit Eigen oder SpenderSehne liegt allerdings im 2 Stelligen Fehlerbereich. Wenn die Akut OP nicht funktioniert hat, bleibt nur die. Da der Fragesteller weder seine Beruflichen, noch Privaten Notwendigkeiten aufzeigt, bleibt auch eine Laien!!! Rat schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimmok (19. August 2020)

Ist echt übel gelaufen bei mir im nachhinein. Bin extra zum Spezialisten gegangen, habe nun, nachdem es gerissen ist von ihm gehört, dass er mich gar nicht operiert hat, obwohl er mir das mehrmals zugesagt hat. Der neue Arzt hat sich das alles angeguckt und meinte, dass es halt alles nicht richtig verheilt wäre und die ganzen Wochen quasi nur das Tightrope die Schulter gehalten hätte. Nach 10 Wochen hab ich mich beim aufstehen von der Couch auf den Unterarm abgestürzt und da hat es richtig geschmerzt, als ob alles reißen würde. Kann auch sein, daß da schon was passiert ist, obwohl der Arzt meint, dass muss die Schulter aushalten. Und dann in Woche 12,bin ich nachts wach geworden, lag irgendwie verdreht auf meinem Arm. Hatte tierische Schmerzen und merkte dann direkt nur so ein Plöp, dass aber keine Schmerzen verursachte. Da hat sich das Tightrope dann verabschiedet. Haftungsmäßig ist da nicht viel zu machen, habe mit der Krankenkasse schon telefoniert. Das Tightrope, wurde mir vom neuen Arzt gesagt, saß auch wie es soll. Warum auch immer ist es nicht verheilt. Zusätzlich haben die bei der OP auch noch die Bizepssehne abgeschliffen, die mir jetzt fast noch mehr Probleme bereitet. Echt alles ätzend. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, jetzt noch mal alles von vorne zu machen und der Arzt selber sagt, so wie vorher wird es nicht mehr und der Orthopäde mit danach sagt, es kann sogar noch schlimmer werden, da weiß ich gerade nicht weiter.
Mit dem AC Joint Seperation werde ich gleich mal lesen, danke.
Beruflich bin ich auch körperlich am arbeiten, teilweise sogar schwer. Sport ist neben Rad fahren, na was glaubt ihr Basketball?


----------



## Deffel (19. August 2020)

Wann ist der Abriss passiert, also wie lange ist das her, natürlich kommt es bei einen Abriss, und höhertreten des Schlüsselbeins, auch wieder zu weichteilverletzungen, die Schmerzen bereiten.


----------



## Pimmok (19. August 2020)

Vor ca 4 Wochen ist das Tightrope gerissen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. August 2020)

@Deffel was ist das Problem, wenn der Rope reißt? Die Bänder sollten ja die Funktion übernommen haben.


----------



## Deffel (19. August 2020)

Wenn das tight reisst, sind die Bänder mitweg, das macht über 100kg, Bänder im Schnitt 80, es sei du hasten selbstauflöEndes


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. August 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Wenn das tight reisst, sind die Bänder mitweg, das macht über 100kg, Bänder im Schnitt 80, es sei du hasten selbstauflöEndes


Du bist Doc? Meine Ärzte meinte da was anderes, wir hatten da auch vor der OP drüber gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (19. August 2020)

hab jetzt keine genaue Ahnung davon, aber deine Bänder sind ein stück weit Elastisch und nach dem Riss eben auch nie mehr wieder so stramm wie davor.
... das TightRope ist null elastisch... wenn da ne Kraftspitze reinkommt reißt das auf jedenfall zuerst... aber damit ist dann eben auch schon eine gute Portion der Energie abgebaut.
... ich würds mir auch erstmal ohne OP angucken.
... wenn ich mir z.b. Seth Bikehacks Schulter angucke und was der heute so damit rumheizt, kann das ziemlich gut funktionieren

hab übrigens gerade meine Platte Rausbekommen... hab jetzt auch nen Titanreifenheber


----------



## Deffel (19. August 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Du bist Doc?




Meine Chefs haben eine, der vielen vielen Meinungen, (die 2 Häuser weiter anders aussehen wird)und zwar:
Hakenplatte Vorteil, erprobt, relativ Sicher, Nachteil zweit op, und während der 3 Monate für den Pat. oftmals problematisch.
thight Rope Systeme : mit auflösenden Material: Vorteil nur eine OP, keine späte Abstossreaktion. Nachteil, frühestens nach 6 Monaten Sport, Kontaktsport und Hochrasanz Sportarten  frühestens nach einen Jahr. Solange braucht das bis die Sehnen und Bänder  fast wie vorher sind.
Thight rope mit Dauerhaften Material, Schnell frühbeweglich, nur eine OP, Nachteil, Weil es so früh "gut" geht, oftmals Übermut der Pat. dann relokalisiert das, und die Bänder sind noch nicht so weit, .. Pech gehabt
Sind die Bänder soweit, hatten wir alle Fälle, sowohl das Rope gerissen, wie auch die Bänder, oder häufiger noch, nichts reisst, aber das Korakoid bricht. Nach wir vor  gibt es keinen Goldstandart, gäbe es ihn, gäbe es die Diskussion nicht,


----------



## Deffel (19. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1101564


Das war aber nicht nur Rockwood, sondern auch Schlüsselbeinbruch ?


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. August 2020)

Jain, der Schlüsselbeinbruch war vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr auf der anderen Seite. 
Aber wo ich gerade eh nicht arbeiten konnte hab ich mir da vor ein paar Wochen die Platte raus nehmen lassen.
Letzten Donnerstag war dann das Metall ausm Knie dran und heute die zweite Schulter.


----------



## Deffel (19. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Jain, der Schlüsselbeinbruch war vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr auf der anderen Seite.
> Aber wo ich gerade eh nicht arbeiten konnte hab ich mir da vor ein paar Wochen die Platte raus nehmen lassen.
> Letzten Donnerstag war dann das Metall ausm Knie dran und heute die zweite Schulter.


Du solltest über dein Hobby nachdenken )))))


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. August 2020)

Hab ich... Hab mir nen schönes 160/140 29er gekauft, statt dem super kurzen 140mm AM-hardtail das ich bisher hatte.

Das Knie war auch vom kiten, also ganz andere Baustelle


----------



## SeeNachtigall (27. August 2020)

So, gestern habe ich es endlich mal zur nach kontrolle geschafft, in der 12ten Woche nach OP. 
Röntgen Bild sieht gut aus, kein hochstand, die Buttons sind auch nicht verrutscht. 
Volle Bewegungs und Belastungs Freigabe. 
Ab aufs Bike


----------



## LeaLoewin (27. August 2020)

Bei mir ists echt seltsam seit die Platte raus ist... 
Fühlt sich voll stabil an hab gerade nen bikeständer gebaut... Sack anstrengend gefühlt 100mal die bikes da hoch und wieder runter gehoben und die halbe Garage aufgeräumt. 
Heben, stützen, drücken, hängen alles stressfrei. 
... Aber manche Bewegung geht garnicht... Vorhin nen LEEREN Einkaufswagen um die ecke gelenkt... Also eine hand drückt, die andere zieht... Das hat sich angefühlt als ob die Schulter mal eben auseinander fällt und nur an so nem Gummiband hängt. 

Vorhin zügig zur physio gehen - > Schulter ordentlich warm. 
Eben paar Stunden da rum basteln lässt sie fast völlig kalt


----------



## fleischist (31. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen... mir ist letzte Woche das Schaltwerk in die Speichen, Hinterrad schlagartig gestoppt, über den Lenker... Rockwood 3. nach einigem hin und her hab ich mich für Op entschieden, morgen tightrope/dog bone... hoffe ich mach das richtige...wie gehts denn bei Dir mittlerweile @olimerf ?
Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## olimerf (31. August 2020)

@fleischist 

morgen Termin in Köln mit dem Doc mal schauen was der sagt... dann kommen weiter Infos, läuft aber gefühlt ganz ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. August 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen... mir ist letzte Woche das Schaltwerk in die Speichen, Hinterrad schlagartig gestoppt, über den Lenker... Rockwood 3. nach einigem hin und her hab ich mich für Op entschieden, morgen tightrope/dog bone... hoffe ich mach das richtige...wie gehts denn bei Dir mittlerweile @olimerf ?
> Viele Grüße,
> Daniel



Gute Besserung

Gleiche OP hatte ich auch.
Alles wieder...?


----------



## fleischist (31. August 2020)

Danke Euch! Bissel bammel...


----------



## olimerf (31. August 2020)

hatte ich auch aber das wird wieder! 
hab auch morgen meine Tagebuch Tabelle fertig bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. August 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen... mir ist letzte Woche das Schaltwerk in die Speichen, Hinterrad schlagartig gestoppt, über den Lenker... Rockwood 3. nach einigem hin und her hab ich mich für Op entschieden, morgen tightrope/dog bone... hoffe ich mach das richtige...wie gehts denn bei Dir mittlerweile @olimerf ?
> Viele Grüße,
> Daniel


RW5 und Schulterdach gebrochen. Dog Bone und Tight Rope. 5 Wochen Klimmzug, 6 Wochen Bike. Kein Gilchrist und extrem vorsichtig, was Winkel betrifft.
Wenn Du Fragen hast Immer gerne. Gute Besserung


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. September 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Danke Euch! Bissel bammel...



Halb so schlimm ....
Kriegst ja eh nix mit...
Sei froh das es bei dir jetzt Richtung Herbst gemacht wird.
Dann bist ihm nächsten Frühjahr wieder fit


----------



## fleischist (1. September 2020)

Habs hinter mir, danke Euch für Eure ermutigenden Nachrichten! Viele Grüße!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. September 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Habs hinter mir, danke Euch für Eure ermutigenden Nachrichten! Viele Grüße!


geht doch nix über Wifi im Aufwachraum  
Meine OP hatte 4:30 gedauert... also Konsequenz war mein Gesäß platt wie eine Flunder und eigentlich die ersten beiden Wochen das einzig wirklich unangenehme
Besser dich


----------



## SeeNachtigall (1. September 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> geht doch nix über Wifi im Aufwachraum
> Meine OP hatte 4:30 gedauert... also Konsequenz war mein Gesäß platt wie eine Flunder und eigentlich die ersten beiden Wochen das einzig wirklich unangenehme
> Besser dich


Meine OP war auch krass von der Dauer der Narkose her. 
Um 7:45 Uhr ging es los und gegen 15:30 Uhr bin ich erst im Aufwachraum wach geworden und musste erst mal kotzen.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (1. September 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Habs hinter mir, danke Euch für Eure ermutigenden Nachrichten! Viele Grüße!


Na dann, gute Regeneration und schnelles Fit werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. September 2020)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Meine OP war auch krass von der Dauer der Narkose her.
> Um 7:45 Uhr ging es los und gegen 15:30 Uhr bin ich erst im Aufwachraum wach geworden und musste erst mal kotzen.



War bei mir ähnlich..


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. September 2020)

Boa gut das ich das mit der Narkose gut verkrafte... Die Hakenplatte ging aber auch deutlich schneller.
Gleich kommen die Fäden raus, dann heißt es nur noch jede Menge Stabiübungen.

Morgen mal ins noch kurz ins Freibad bevor es zumacht... Brustschwimmen wird kein Problem sein, Freistil wird spannend, hat nach dem Schlüsselbeinbruch aber super für die Mobilität geholfen.

Meine Physio war bzgl Mobilität aber schon begeistert... Klimmzug ging auch schon der erste (jetzt 13w und 2w nach Entfernung der hakenplatte)
Ziemlich Schmerzhaft ist noch nach hinten oben... Da spannt es brutal vorne oben auf der Schulter


----------



## fleischist (1. September 2020)

Schön, dass hier so viele Ihren Krankheitsverlauf schildern. Hilft mir persönlich sehr, einzuschätzen was noch auf mich zukommt. Werde mich also anschließen und auch weiter berichten. Gute Besserung an alle die noch nicht voll genesen sind!


----------



## Scottyundich (1. September 2020)

Drei Monate nach meiner RW5-Tightrope-Rotatorenmanschettenruptur OP konnte ich mich an eine Klimmzugstange hängen für etwa zehn Sekunden.
Liegestütz sind auch wieder mit leichtem Zwicken machbar....erschreckend wieviel Kraft der Arm verloren hat.
Die rechte Hand kann ich allerdings noch nicht auf die linke Schulter legen.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (2. September 2020)

Scottyundich schrieb:


> Drei Monate nach meiner RW5-Tightrope-Rotatorenmanschettenruptur OP konnte ich mich an eine Klimmzugstange hängen für etwa zehn Sekunden.
> Liegestütz sind auch wieder mit leichtem Zwicken machbar....erschreckend wieviel Kraft der Arm verloren hat.
> Die rechte Hand kann ich allerdings noch nicht auf die linke Schulter legen.


Ja, das finde ich auch krass. Manchmal fühle ich mich ob ich noch nie was mit dem rechten Arm gehoben hätte und ich hab mim Theraband immer mal bissl Bizeps/Trizeps trainiert, aber Kraft ist echt mau. Auch beim Trail fahren merke ich das deutlich das durch fehlende Kraft die Kontrolle vom Bike merklich schlechter geworden ist. 
Enge linkskehren sind für mich auch mega schwer zu fahren. 
Aber jeden Tag wird es besser und besser.


----------



## fleischist (2. September 2020)

Guten morgen! Erste nacht nach op war wie erwartet eher mittelmäßig... jetzt ist die Drainage draußen, kontroll röntgen ok. Soweit alles ok.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. September 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Guten morgen! Erste nacht nach op war wie erwartet eher mittelmäßig... jetzt ist die Drainage draußen, kontroll röntgen ok. Soweit alles ok.
> Grüße!


hast du mit den Docs schon diskutiert, ob und wie "ruhig gestellt" werden muss. Das ist auch quasi religiös 
Ich hatte außer dem Wundverband nix (also auch keinen Gilchrist), habe aber peinlich darauf aufgepasst, keinen Käse zu machen.
Physio hatte ich ab Tag 4 oder 5, evtl. bekommst du das schon im KKH verschrieben.
Je nachdem, was erlaubt ist und was genau du hattest, nehmen wir an "nur" Tossy, solltest du eigentlich - wenn du sauber trainieren kannst (evtl. im Gym gewesen früher?) sehr früh Bizeps und Trizeps am Seilzug trainieren (und dabei peinlich den Arm gerade halten). Bei mir war das ab erster oder zweiter Physio möglich (da absolut kein Schmerz oder Ähnliches) obwohl ich noch das Schulterdach gebrochen hatte. Hab aber halbwegs Körpergefühl muskulär und war schulterfit vorher. Nach der Krankschreibung hatte ich fittere Arme als heute 
@SeeNachtigall hatte ja scheinbar nicht das Glück, Muskeln gut konservieren zu können


----------



## Deffel (2. September 2020)

Hier mal für den Interessierten "neuste " Erkenntnisse und Infos, 
fängt so bei Minute 5 an, scheinbar schliesst man sich der
 im Ausland vertretenen Meinung OP ja/nein ein wenig an.






						DVSE Live
					






					www.dvse-live.de


----------



## fleischist (2. September 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Hier mal für den Interessierten "neuste " Erkenntnisse und Infos,
> fängt so bei Minute 5 an, scheinbar schliesst man sich der
> im Ausland vertretenen Meinung OP ja/nein ein wenig an.
> 
> ...


Ja das stimmt.. deshalb hatte ich mich mit der Entscheidung echt schwer getan. Mir hat ein Chirurg auch gesagt ich solls lassen. Aber irgendwie fühle ich mich wohler so... kann aber sein dass es nach nem halben jahr gleich aussehen kann. Eigentlich hart, dass es bei einer so häufigen Verletzung keine eindeutigere Evidenz gibt.


----------



## Deffel (2. September 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Eigentlich hart, dass es bei einer so häufigen Verletzung keine eindeutigere Evidenz gibt.


Man wird ziemlich alleine gelassen, bzw, man soll als Laie entscheiden, und zwar über etwas, was ja über ev. Jahre
 Probleme macht. 
GSD, beide Fraktionen (op/konervativ) wissen nicht, wie es wäre, auf der anderen Seite zu stehen. Beide denken bei Problemen "hätte ich mal"  wobei die Kon-Gruppe den kleinen Vorteil hat, das sie noch können.., um dann in der Gruppe mit 20% Problemen zu landen -))) Da Lob ich mir einen sauberen Clavicula Bruch . )


----------



## fleischist (2. September 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Man wird ziemlich alleine gelassen, bzw, man soll als Laie entscheiden, und zwar über etwas, was ja über ev. Jahre
> Probleme macht.
> GSD, beide Fraktionen (op/konervativ) wissen nicht, wie es wäre, auf der anderen Seite zu stehen. Beide denken bei Problemen "hätte ich mal"  wobei die Kon-Gruppe den kleinen Vorteil hat, das sie noch können.., um dann in der Gruppe mit 20% Problemen zu landen -))) Da Lob ich mir einen sauberen Clavicula Bruch . )


Ja so ist es... scheint ja beides nicht schlecht zu laufen sonst wäre es sicher eindeutiger. Naja jetzt hoffe ich mal es gibt keine Komplikation


----------



## Deffel (2. September 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Ja so ist es... scheint ja beides nicht schlecht zu laufen sonst wäre es sicher eindeutiger. Naja jetzt hoffe ich mal es gibt keine Komplikation


Jedenfalls " Gutes Gelingen!   " wird schon..


----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. September 2020)

Ich habe mir Mitte letztes Jahres eine Schulterecksgelenksprengung zugezogen. Diagnosen waren von drei Ärzten zwischen Rockwood 2 bis 4. Ich habe mich nicht operieren lassen. Ich habe keine gravierenden Probleme. Schlüsselbein sieht man deutlich, Einkaufstasche tragen merke ich, schwerere Sachen vom Körper weg halten, Knacksen und manchmal ein überspringen einer Sehne, Drauf liegen kann ich mittlerweile halbwegs.

Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Termin beim Gutachter bzgl. Invalidität für die Versicherung. Diagnose laut dem Gutachter Rockwood 3 - er hätte auch nicht opriert. Welche Invalidität habt ihr zugesprochen bekommen? Würde mich nur interessieren wie das Gutachten ausfällt.


----------



## Papa Bike (6. September 2020)

N´abend zusammen,

hatte gerade Zeit dank Tossy III, also Entschuldigung das es länger geworden ist.


53J, sportlich, Fitnessstudio, MTB, Klettern, Motorrad und alles was sonst Spaß macht.
28.8.20 MTB, beim 1m Drop und relativ hoher Geschwindigkeit einen Nosedive 
60 Min. später 28.8.20 KH am Ort Untersuchung & Röntgen 
Diagnose Tossy 3 / RW 3 linke Schulter, HWS Distorsion 
31.8.20 Vorbesprechung OP, dabei noch einmal ein CT rechte Hand da starke Schwellung -> Kahnbeinbruch rechte Hand diagnostiziert
1.9.20 offene OP Revision des AC Gelenk mit Hakenplatte und Kapselnaht, perkutane Verschraubung Kahnbein rechts
 zur Schmerzstillung Plexusblockade am Hals 
 4.9.20 Entlassung aus KH


Hier einmal eine Zusammenfassung und Erfahrung bzgl meines Tossy 3 Erlebnisses:
Eigentlich wollte ich meine Tossy Erfahrung erst in 6 Monaten schreiben, wenn ich mein pers. Outcome kenne.
Aber hier wird so oft über die Vor-/Nachteile der 2 Hauptmethoden diskutiert, daß ich da doch einmal "einhaken" möchte.

Als ich (alleine) gestürzt bin, war mir noch im Aufprall klar, das geht diesmal nicht gut aus....
War auch so, ich sah zwar keine Knochen aus meinen Körper herausschauen, 
aber trotz Adrenalinschock und Schleudertrauma wusste ich instinktiv die Schulter ist hin.
Habe meine 7 Sachen zusammengesucht und war sauer das die Apple Watch (trotz Helmbruch) keinen Sturz erkannt hatte. Genau dafür habe ich mir die AW gekauft!!!
Egal, meine Frau angerufen: Bitte jetzt keine Diskussion, bin gestürzt und verletzt, brauche Deine Hilfe, schicke Dir meine Position.
Dann Bike geschnappt und 2 km durch den Wald zur Strasse geschoben.
Kaum angekommen bog meine bessere Hälfte auch schon mit Auto um die Ecke, TOP.
Ab in das KH (wo auch meine Frau arbeitet) und die Erstdiagnose. Das war Freitag, 2 Std später war ich wieder zu Hause.

Montags wurde ich für beide Varianten, Hakenplatte und TightRope aufgeklärt, 
da der Schulter-/Kniespezialist erst am kommenden Tag aus dem Urlaub käme.
Instinktiv habe ich mich nach dem ausführlichen einlesen in die Materie für das TightRope Verfahren entschieden.
Am OP Tag mit dem Schulter-/Kniespezialist gesprochen, er könne mir nur die Hakenplatte anbieten, da das Sieb für das TightRope Verfahren nicht vollständig laut Hersteller bestückt war, 
und er nicht das Risiko eingehen wollte, mit alternativen Tools zu operieren. 
Da war ich erst einmal enttäuscht, das es nur die "veraltete" Hakenplatte werden wird.

Dann wurde ich kurze Zeit später auch schon abgeschossen, 70min später aufgewacht und weitere 20 min später war ich schon in meinem Zimmer.
Die nächsten 3 Tage waren  Schmerztechnisch Schxxx, da die Plexusblockade am Hals von der Anästhesie nicht korrekt angelegt war (war wohl in ein Gefäß migriert) 
Wusste auch nicht wie ich auf dem Rücken schlafen sollte, seitlich ging ja auch nicht. Habe dann die Nächte im Sessel gedöst. 
jetzt seit 2 Tagen zu Hause, Schmerzen kaum noch, Bewegen im Rahmen des Erlaubten funktioniert wunderbar.

Ich arbeite seit 25 Jahren in der Medizintechnik als Vertriebsingenieur für Implantate.
(hauptsächlich in der Kardiologie und Neurochirurgie) 
Ich denke, daß ich weit > 100 Operateure und > 2000 OPs in meiner Laufbahn betreut habe.

Letztendlich ist es nur wichtig, das der Operateur die richtige OP Technik für den individuellen Fall aussucht und diese perfekt beherrscht.
Mein Arzt hatte den Mut mir zu sagen: Hey, mein OP Geraffel für TightRope ist nicht zu 100% komplett, wir machen die sichere Variante!"
Ich habe schon so viele OPs begleitet wo der Operateur trotz Top Material die OP im Prinzip versaut hat.
Das nicht mehr passiert liegt einzig allein daran, "das der Mensch viel Arzt aushält" (O-Ton eines Arztes!)
_Also mein Fazit, macht euch nicht so viele Gedanke mit welcher Methode ihr versorgt werdet. _
_Hauptsache der Operateur versteht sein Handwerk und ihr vertraut ihm!!!
Auch ist die Methode für das Ergebnis nicht kriegsentscheident. _
_Da ist der Allgemeinzustand des Patienten und die Patientenkompliance wesentlich entscheidener. _


Wenn sich ein Verfahren seit über 35 Jahren am Markt halten kann, ist es wohl nicht schlecht.
Natürlich gibt es inzwischen "modernere" Verfahren wie TightRope etc.
Aber diese müssen von einen sehr erfahrenen Operateur angewendet werden und beinhalten mehr Anwendungsrisiken.
Mittlerweile sind > 170 verschieden OP Verfahren beschrieben worden, somit kann fast keine geeignete Metaanalyse erstellen
Hakenplatten können mit einer sehr geringen Lernkurve des Operateurs erfolgreich eingesetzt werden
Es gibt keine Studie die die Überlegenheit eines speziellen Verfahrens beschreibt.
Alle haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile
So manch modernes System hat sich prospektiv als "nicht so überlegen" dargestellt
Es gibt Situationen wo es nicht von Vorteil ist, wenn noch Drähte bzw Cerclagen im Körper verbleiben


So, das war es von meiner Site.
Bin gespannt wie sich meine Genesung entwickeln wird ... 
Gott schütze den Erfinder des Helmes!!!


----------



## Deffel (6. September 2020)

> >>


Am OP Tag mit dem Schulter-/Kniespezialist gesprochen, er könne mir nur die Hakenplatte anbieten, da das Sieb für das TightRope Verfahren nicht vollständig laut Hersteller bestückt war, 
und er nicht das Risiko eingehen wollte, mit alternativen Tools zu operieren. 
Da war ich erst einmal enttäuscht, das es nur die "veraltete" Hakenplatte werden wird.

Dann wurde ich kurze Zeit später auch schon abgeschossen, 70min später aufgewacht und weitere 20 min später war ich schon in meinem Zimmer.
Die nächsten 3 Tage waren Schmerztechnisch Schxxx, da die Plexusblockade am Hals von der Anästhesie nicht korrekt angelegt war (war wohl in ein Gefäß migriert)

Gute Besserung, aber das was du da von der Klinik schreibst, klingt wenig vertrauenserweckend, wenn ich mich für eine Methode entscheide, dann würde ich keine andere akzeptieren, nur weil die ihren Kram nicht in Ordnung haben, und die Ansicht das die Ac Reparatur mit Hakenplatte jeder Provinz Ch.
 kann, deckt sich nicht mit den Anzahl der Komplikationen.
Aber jetzt eh zu spät -)


----------



## fleischist (6. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> hatte gerade Zeit dank Tossy III, also Entschuldigung das es länger geworden ist.
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Danke für die Ausführungen! Ich stimme zu, der operateur muss sich mit der methode wohl fühlen. Wenn es die methode gäbe die immer überlegen ist, würden es alle nur noch so machen.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Genesung!
Ich bin jetzt 5. tag nach op und komme ganz gut zurecht, nehme aber noch schmerzmittel. Werde sie denke ich bald mal weglassen, hab ich die woche schon mal probiert, nachts wars noch nicht so toll. Überhaupt ist schlafen momentan das blödste neben t shirt anziehen...
Morgen wieder physio ?
Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Bike (6. September 2020)

Deffel, Du hast zwar meinen Post gelesen, aber nicht verstanden. 

Der Arzt kam am Tag der OP auf dem Urlaub. Das war mir bewusst!
Es hieß er entscheidet welche OP Methode,  war mir auch bewusst!
es kommt hauptsächlich auf  das Geschick des Operateurs an!
wenn eine OP simpel & der Arzt gut ist -> ideale Ergebnisse weniger Komplikationen
wenn Du aus dem Urlaub am 1. Tag Deinen Arbeitsplatz checkst, immer alles tip top???
sagt also nichts  über das KH aus
Du würdest Dich wundern was alles im Hintergrund eines OP ohne Wissen des Patienten passiert
was ist schlecht an der Platte? Finde das Prinzip des TR interessant und gut, heißt aber nicht, das es besser ist!!!


 BG PB


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Deffel, Du hast zwar meinen Post gelesen, aber nicht verstanden.
> 
> Der Arzt kam am Tag der OP auf dem Urlaub. Das war mir bewusst!
> Es hieß er entscheidet welche OP Methode,  war mir auch bewusst!
> ...


Dass ein guter Handwerker hier von Vorteil ist, keine Frage. Ich würde vor einer OP immer checken, wie oft der Kollege welche Reparatur gemacht hatte. Mein Doc war völlig offen, im Dialog hatte er mir vor der OP die Platte empfohlen (wegen RW5 und Belastung, die ich drauf asap wieder ausüben möchte, mein Ziel war allerspätestens 6 Wochen nach OP wieder Rad draußen). DH dass ein Doc zuhört und mit einem erarbeitet, was denn das Ziel ist.
Als er dann "geöffnet" hatte, war da nix zum festschrauben, da das Schulterdach geschrottet war; hatte man auf den Röntgenbildern nicht gesehen. Also doch Dog Bone mit Tight Rope, fast 5h OP... Gesäß wie eine Flunder für 2-3 Wochen
Das Lokalbetäubungsding funktioniert glaube ich bei niemand, ich habe die direkt am nächsten Morgen ausbauen lassen. Nehme aber auch sonst selten bis nie Schmerzmittel... wird mir zu duselig. Bin dann an Tag 2 ohne Gilchrist heim und der große Unterschied war die Reha. Absolut null Stützbelastung und Winkel erlaubt; dafür aber Bozeps und Trizepsübungen ab Tag 4 oder 5.


----------



## Deffel (7. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Deffel, Du hast zwar meinen Post gelesen, aber nicht verstanden.
> 
> Der Arzt kam am Tag der OP auf dem Urlaub. Das war mir bewusst!
> Und ? DAs ist bei uns keine Ausrede oder Sonst was, man  ist in Duty, oder nicht.
> ...


----------



## Papa Bike (7. September 2020)

@Deffel natürlich sollte der Patient mit in die Entscheidung eingebunden werden.
War ich auch, ich hätte die OP ja verschieben können, das stand mir frei.
Imho kann man aus *meiner *Schilderung der Ereignisse, oder sollte man, nicht auf Qualität des Arztes oder KH im Allgemeinen schlussfolgern. 
Meine Frau arbeitet dort im KH und kennt die Abteilungen, den Arzt, seine Ergebnisse, sieht & versorgt seine operierten Patienten, etc... 
Und wie gesagt, ich arbeite & besuche verschiedensten KH in meinem Job, spreche und arbeite mit den Ärzten täglich. Da bekommt man einen guten Einblick in die wirkliche KH-Welt .... ?
Der Behandler hat vorher jahrelang an einer großen Sportklinik gearbeitet und operiert. 
Dieses Wissen ist aus meiner Erfahrung 1000 mal höher einzuschätzen als das Studium diverser Veröffentlichungen oder Vergleichen von reinen Statistiken. Es hat sich (bisher) keine Methode als Überlegen dargestellt, leider.
Auf den Fachkongressen "batteln sich die Lager" der Methoden jedes Jahr auf das Neue! 
Selbst innerhalb der Lager herrscht Uneinigkeit über das beste Verfahren.
Das weiß ich aus 1. Hand!!! 

Ich wollte nur sagen, das es aus meiner Sicht nicht primär auf die OP-Methode ankommt (ausser es liegen wie bei @Schnitzelfreund besondere Umstände vor), sondern hauptsächlich auf die Erfahrung des Arztes und das korrekte Anwenden der Materialien/Methode. 

_Letztendlich liegen wir, glaube ich, nicht weit auseinander_, und ich hätte mich nicht beschwert wäre ich mit dem TR-Verfahren behandelt worden. Aber das ist, wie ausgeführt, rein sekundär FÜR MICH!
In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Papa Bike (7. September 2020)

Jetzt einmal etwas anderes. Mir geht es 6 Tage nach der OP sehr gut. Eigentlich kaum noch Schmerzen und mache auch ein paar leichte Bewegungsübungen für meine Schulter.
So weit so gut, aber im Bett schlafen geht bei mir gar nicht.
Schlafe aktuell in einem Relaxsessel und wollte die Nacht wieder in meinem Wasserbett pennen.
Nach einer Stunde habe ich aufgegeben. Elende Schmerzen in der Schulter. Die haben auch die ganze Nacht angehalten und klingen nun wieder ab. Dachte schon ich hätte mir etwas kaputt gemacht, da der Schmerz anders war als der OP Schmerz. Vllt die Kapselnaht gerissen?
Bin eh heute Nachmittag im KH zur Routine Kontrolle. Mal schauen...

Könnt ihr im Bett auf dem Rücken ohne zusätzliche Schmerzen schlafen?

BG


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Könnt ihr im Bett auf dem Rücken ohne zusätzliche Schmerzen schlafen?
> 
> BG


von der Schulter ab Tag 4 oder so ja (da habe ich dann auch die Diclos weggelassen), nur mein Allerwertester war da eher zickig  vielleicht war das der Trickl der Docs. Quasi Ablenkung 
Gute Besserung


----------



## SeeNachtigall (7. September 2020)

Ich


Papa Bike schrieb:


> Jetzt einmal etwas anderes. Mir geht es 6 Tage nach der OP sehr gut. Eigentlich kaum noch Schmerzen und mache auch ein paar leichte Bewegungsübungen für meine Schulter.
> So weit so gut, aber im Bett schlafen geht bei mir gar nicht.
> Schlafe aktuell in einem Relaxsessel und wollte die Nacht wieder in meinem Wasserbett pennen.
> Nach einer Stunde habe ich aufgegeben. Elende Schmerzen in der Schulter. Die haben auch die ganze Nacht angehalten und klingen nun wieder ab. Dachte schon ich hätte mir etwas kaputt gemacht, da der Schmerz anders war als der OP Schmerz. Vllt die Kapselnaht gerissen?
> ...


Ich hatte keine probleme damit im Bett zu schlafen. Hab mir das Kopf/Rückenteil bissl höher gestellt die ersten Tage und damit war gut. 
Ein Wasserbett ist da kurz nach der OP glaube ich erst mal kontraproduktiv. 
Schmerzmittel hab ich 4 Tage nach der OP nur noch sporadisch genommen. 

War jetzt die letzten Tage viel auf den Bike, die Hometrails fahre ich wieder wie gewohnt, (also nichts mit übervorsichtig oder halbe Power, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe) 
Bei engen linkskurven habe ich aber noch probleme, die kann ich nicht flüssig fahren, was hoffentlich noch besser wird mit der Zeit.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (7. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> hatte gerade Zeit dank Tossy III, also Entschuldigung das es länger geworden ist.
> 
> ...



Warum hast du dich bei Rockwood 3 überhaupt für die OP entschieden? Machst du bestimmte Sportarten wo es notwendig ist pro OP?
Und vor allem warum nicht etwas gewartet bis alle Tools für deine gewünschte OP Methode wieder verfügbar sind.

Ich finde es interessant, dass hier so viele Leute operiert werden. Ich habe Diagnosen und Empfehlungen von 4 Ärzten bekommen. (1x Leiter der Schulterchirurgie, 1x "normaler" Arzt, 1x Chirurg/Sportorthopäde/Gutachter und 1x privater Unfallchirurg (Sportverletzungen). Nur der private hat die mir die OP empfohlen aber auch nur weil er RW4 diagnostiziert habe. Die drei anderen haben mir definitiv zur konservativen Behandlung geraten. OP wäre nur für die "Schönheit" bzw. für einzelne Sportarten relevant, die Gefahr der OP steht aber in keinem Verhältnis und, dass man weniger Probleme dann hat muss defintiv nicht sein.
Nach über einem Jahr bin ich mit der konservativen Behandlung mehr als zufrieden. Direkt auf der Schulter schlafen kann ich mittlerweile auch halbwegs.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. September 2020)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich bei Rockwood 3 überhaupt für die OP entschieden? Machst du bestimmte Sportarten wo es notwendig ist pro OP?
> Und vor allem warum nicht etwas gewartet bis alle Tools für deine gewünschte OP Methode wieder verfügbar sind.
> 
> Ich finde es interessant, dass hier so viele Leute operiert werden. Ich habe Diagnosen und Empfehlungen von 4 Ärzten bekommen. (1x Leiter der Schulterchirurgie, 1x "normaler" Arzt, 1x Chirurg/Sportorthopäde/Gutachter und 1x privater Unfallchirurg (Sportverletzungen). Nur der private hat die mir die OP empfohlen aber auch nur weil er RW4 diagnostiziert habe. Die drei anderen haben mir definitiv zur konservativen Behandlung geraten. OP wäre nur für die "Schönheit" bzw. für einzelne Sportarten relevant, die Gefahr der OP steht aber in keinem Verhältnis und, dass man weniger Probleme dann hat muss defintiv nicht sein.
> Nach über einem Jahr bin ich mit der konservativen Behandlung mehr als zufrieden. Direkt auf der Schulter schlafen kann ich mittlerweile auch halbwegs.


RW5. Da war es klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (7. September 2020)

Chirurgen Meinung Uni-Klinik  Essen:" RK 3. ausser Indikationen wie " Uberkopfarbeiter Tennisspieler usw) 6-8 Wochen konservativ, wenn es dann nix wird (wobei das über 90% wird,bei einer Testgruppe von 93 Patienten) erweitertes Weaver-Dun, ja etwas aufwendiger, aber mittlerweile nicht mehr mit wirklich schlechter Ergebnissen. Das Problem ist, das der Patient selber entscheiden muss, und dann im Kopf das "Hätte hätte Fahrradkette" anfängt. 
Selbst ich, mit RK3 Konservativ, der nach 6 Tagen wieder Fahrrad fahren konnte, und nach 2 Wochen auf der Seite schlafen konnte, habe manchmal das " Hätte ich nicht doch besser ".....


zu "
Auf den Fachkongressen "batteln sich die Lager" der Methoden jedes Jahr auf das Neue! 
Selbst innerhalb der Lager herrscht Uneinigkeit über das beste Verfahren.
Das weiß ich aus 1. Hand!!!"

Natürlich tun sie das, sie leben davon, der heisse Scheiss ist immer teuer -))


----------



## SeeNachtigall (7. September 2020)

Ich hatte auch lange überlegt wegen OP (auch weil ich 18tage auf einen Termin warten musste), den ersten angeboten Termin (wäre 2tage nach dem Unfall gewesen) habe ich abgelehnt weil mir einfach noch zu viel unklar war. Vorallem weil der Arzt in der Notaufnahme sehr schlecht zu verstehen war und mir das Verfahren nicht gut erklären konnte. 

In der Zeit die ich zur OP überbrücken musste bin ich auch Rad gefahren, zwar nur um von a nach b zu kommen aber es war OK. 

Beim Fotografieren hatte ich größere Probleme und habe mich nach zweifeln dann doch für eine OP (tight rope) entschieden.

Bis jetzt passt alles, es ist auch kein erneuter Hochstand aufgetreten, biken geht, Alltag geht ohne Probleme, wobei ich nicht arbeiten muss und ein recht entspanntes Leben führe. 

Krankengymnastik vernachlässige ich in letzter Zeit etwas, dass muss ich wieder mehr priorisieren. Aber nen paar Stunden biken am Tag muss nach fast 3monaten ohne jetzt einfach sein.


----------



## Papa Bike (7. September 2020)

@*Innsbruuucker*
tja, warum habe ich mich operieren lassen? Wie wir wissen, eine Entscheidung die ich anders hätte treffen können.
Erst einmal Bauchgefühl. So wie sich meine Schulter angefühlt hatte (ein hopsen, springen und knacken bei Bewegung) dachte ich: das muss operiert werden.
Dann sah ich die Rö-Bilder und dachte mir: das sieht nicht natürlich aus. 
Und wenn die Bänder nicht zusammen wachsen sollten, dann habe ich ja meinen konservativen Approach.
Ein spätere OP wäre auch aufwendiger.
Zu guter Letzt: warum habe ich nicht gewartet? 
Wieder nach Hause, am nächsten Tag ins KH usw... ich hatte in diesen Augenblick keinen Bock darauf. War mental auf OP getriggert!
Vor allen die Aussage meines Schulter-Spezi: er hält beide Methoden für gleichwertig mit ihren jeweiligen Pro und Cons.

UND ganz wichtig: nach 25 Jahren Berufserfahrung mit Implantaten oder Material im Körper: 
was nicht im Körper verbleibt, kann auch keinen Ärger machen. Die Platte kommt in 3 Mon wieder heraus 

Du möchtest nicht wissen was ich schon gesehen habe. Sicherlich, sind absolute Ausnahmen, aber sicher ist sicher!!!

BG


----------



## Troxi220 (7. September 2020)

Hallo leute, 
Wollte mal kurz ein Update nach meiner OP vor rund 7Monten teilen. 
Eigentlich bin ich schon was am verzweifeln. 
Nach Sturz vor 14 Monaten Diagnose Prellung. ? 6 Monate später dann noch Tossy3 festgestellt. Zwei Spezialisten aufgesucht. Beide wollten den abgebrochenen Spliter rausnehmen. Einer wollte Hakenplatte reinmachen. Hab mich dann für den Arzt entschieden der keine Platte reinmachen wollte. Dieser hatte dann festgestellt bei der OP dass die Schulterpfanne noch ausgebrochen war, und gleich repariert. 

Na soweit so gut. Hab dann Physio gemacht und seit zwei Monaten richtig Kraftübungen. Leider bring ich die Schmerzen einfach nicht weg. Das Gelenk knackt und Federt bei verschiedenen Übungen. Gemäss Chirurg alles Normal. Die Verspannungen auf der Schulter sind so nervig dass ich manchmal aus Wut auf die Schulter schlage. ??
Morgen Schmerzfrei, nach zwei drei Stunden fängs dann an. 
Einzig in den zwei Wochen ferien war ich die zweite Woche schmerzfrei. Zurück zur Büroarbeit gings dann wieder los. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich die Verspannung/Schmerzen loswerden kann?
Oder wäre eine Platte doch besser gewesen?


----------



## Papa Bike (8. September 2020)

@*Troxi220 *
Moin, nur einmal so daher gesagt: Du sprichst von Verspannung, Kraftübungen etc. im Alltag/Job und Symptomfreiheit in den Ferien. Kann es sein, das Du eine regelmäßige Massage beim Physio brauchst um die Verspannungen durch Büro, Verletzung und Kraftsport loszuwerden?
Vllt. hilft es auch nach 50 min Büro eine 10 minütige Entspannungsübung einzulegen... 
Habe mal gehört das gerade japanische oder amerikanische Firmen ihre MA dazu animieren.

Auch ein Besuch beim Osteopathen könnte helfen. Ich hatte dort einmal gute Erfahrungen sammeln können.
Ganz anderer Ansatz.
BG


----------



## Deffel (8. September 2020)

@Troxy
Also das man Tossy 3 übersehen kann, kaum zu glauben, das exponierte Schlüsselbein( eigentlich hängt ja die schulter) kann man ev mit Tossy2 verwechseln, aber übersehen.. Wenn du keine Platte hattest, welche Methode haben sie denn dann angewendet ? Was besser gewesen wäre, kann man kaum sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gino1970 (8. September 2020)

mich hat das  KH mit RW 5  hochstand 1 cm übersehen, Tossy 2 Diagnose Heimgeschickt.
erst nach mehreren Monaten später  Diagnose RW 5 ?Op
mit Sehne vom Knie mach seit drei Jahren rum?
Muss aber dazu sagen das ich gut Tranierte Nacken/ Schulter Muskeln hatte und diese den Schlüsselbein in Schach gehalten haben,erst nach Abbau der Muskulatur wurde es Klar und deutlich.?


----------



## The_Gambler (9. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> So weit so gut, aber im Bett schlafen geht bei mir gar nicht.
> Schlafe aktuell in einem Relaxsessel und wollte die Nacht wieder in meinem Wasserbett pennen.
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Freundinn hat auch ein Wasserbett, da kann ich auch heute über 10 Wochen nach der OP nicht wirklich schmerzfrei drin schlafen. In meinem Bett mit Matraze hatte ich keine Probleme. 
Versuche es mal in einem Bett mit möglichst harter Matraze.

Noch eine Frage an alle, die eine *Hakenplatte *hatten:

Ab wann konntet ihr wieder richtig biken gehen?
Wann gingen wiede Liegestütze und Klimmzüge?

Ich habe demnächst die Metallentfernung und dann hoffe ich mal es geht schneller besser als bislang.


----------



## Deffel (9. September 2020)

Was du kannst, bzw wie früh, ist gefühlt früher, als die geflickten Bänder wieder komplett tragfähig sind, Kein Schmerz heisst nicht, das du 100 % hergestellt bist, die Tabelle sagt ganz klar "Kontaktsportarten frühestens 6 Monate nach Op., und auf die Schulterfallen, zählt wohl als Kontakt -))


----------



## Papa Bike (9. September 2020)

hallo zusammen, 
heute kam der Oberarzt, der mich operiert hatte, zu meiner Frau, und meinte: komm  mal mit, ich möchte  Dir etwas zeigen. 
Was war?  Eine junge Frau, der vor  2  Tagen in einer auswärtigen Klinik ein TightRope implantieret wurde. Gerissen  
Siehst Du meinte er, genau deshalb habe ich deinem Mann die Hakenplatte empfohlen.
Das TR reist einfach noch zu häufig....
( er ist der Sektionsleiter arthroskopische Chirurgie und setzt beide Verfahren ein)
Natürlich ist der Vorfall absolut nicht repräsentativ,  aber diese Erfahrungen bilden halt die Meinung der Anwender.


----------



## Papa Bike (9. September 2020)

Heute meine 1. Physiotherapie erhalten. Super. Ich fühle gleich besser, da er einige Verspannungen aus dem Brustbereich weggedrückt hat. Ansonsten hat er meinen lahmen Flügel bearbeitet.... 
Freitag die nächste Sitzung. Da ist die Rückenmuskulatur dran.


----------



## olimerf (10. September 2020)

Hallo auch eine Rückmeldung von mir 
8 Wochen nach der OP geht alles recht gut, hätte laut Arzt schon früher den Arm bewegen können, ich wollte aber auf Nummer sicher gehen eine Woche mehr oder weniger bekommt man wieder rausgeholt.

Muß jetzt schauen das ich wieder die volle Rotation hinbekomme, es liegt nicht an der Schulter sondern an den verkürzten Bänder 

War gestern Biken (Nur Feldwege und Straße)
War heute arbeiten 

Ich hab ein Paar Videos (Rückblicke) gemacht  z.b.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> heute kam der Oberarzt, der mich operiert hatte, zu meiner Frau, und meinte: komm  mal mit, ich möchte  Dir etwas zeigen.
> Was war?  Eine junge Frau, der vor  2  Tagen in einer auswärtigen Klinik ein TightRope implantieret wurde. Gerissen
> Siehst Du meinte er, genau deshalb habe ich deinem Mann die Hakenplatte empfohlen.
> ...


Top unprofessionelles Verhalten von dem Doc.
Was mir bei ein paar OPs und vor allem wenn man befreundete Ärzte hat, klar wurde: was einem ein „Unbekannter“ Doc sagt, der nicht absolut Chef in dem KKH-Bereich ist, ist das, was er oder sie im Rahmen sagen muss. Wenn das Krankenhaus eine Methode favorisiert (bei Leiste ist das auch „interessant“), wird oft die andere Version madig gemacht.
Bei mir sollte das eine (Haken) gemacht werden, weil ich schnell stabil wollte, ging „statisch“ aber nicht. Da wurde TR gemacht, das hatten wir alles so vorbesprochen. 
Reha hat sich ein bisschen geändert, bezweifle aber das schneller als 6 Wochen draußen Rad mit der Platte geklappt hätte.
Langzeitprognosen bzgl Arthrose seien wohl bei TR besser, gibt aber natürlich eine Menge anderer Faktoren


----------



## Wolsif (10. September 2020)

> Noch eine Frage an alle, die eine *Hakenplatte *hatten:
> 
> Ab wann konntet ihr wieder richtig biken gehen?
> Wann gingen wiede Liegestütze und Klimmzüge?



Meine Platte ist am 3. August raus gekommen. Der Arzt hat gesagt im Oktober kann ich wieder langsam Kraftsport und MTB anfangen... Ich mache zurzeit viele Stabi Übungen für die Schulter. Vorsichtig paar Liegestütze im schulterbreiten Griff (und mehr aus dem Trizeps) habe ich auch schon versucht und gingen auch ganz okay... werde aber noch den September abwarten bis ich mich richtig rantraue


----------



## Deffel (10. September 2020)

Arthrose  ist als Spätfolge bei allen Rockwood 2-6 möglich, da meistens der 
 Discus articularis zerstört wird. Ohne den Gegendruck durch den Diskus kann das Ende des Schlüsselbeins wachsen, und dann rubbelt Knoch auf Knochen, dann Wird das Schlüsselbein ein wenig gekürzt, wie man das bei der Chronischen  Op direkt macht..


----------



## Troxi220 (12. September 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> @Troxy
> Also das man Tossy 3 übersehen kann, kaum zu glauben, das exponierte Schlüsselbein( eigentlich hängt ja die schulter) kann man ev mit Tossy2 verwechseln, aber übersehen.. Wenn du keine Platte hattest, welche Methode haben sie denn dann angewendet ? Was besser gewesen wäre, kann man kaum sagen...



@ Deffel, 
Zwei Ärzte haben nichts gesehen. Erst nach einigen Monaten da ich anfing die Schulter zu schonen wegen den Schmerzen. Problem war ja dann noch die ausgebrochene Schulterpfanne. Der eine Spezi wollte Haken reinmachen. Der andere wollte den Konchenspliter entfernen und sonst belassen. Schlussendlich habe ich nur eine reparierte Schulterpfanne. AC-Gelenk wurde nur der Splitter entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troxi220 (12. September 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> @*Troxi220 *
> Moin, nur einmal so daher gesagt: Du sprichst von Verspannung, Kraftübungen etc. im Alltag/Job und Symptomfreiheit in den Ferien. Kann es sein, das Du eine regelmäßige Massage beim Physio brauchst um die Verspannungen durch Büro, Verletzung und Kraftsport loszuwerden?
> Vllt. hilft es auch nach 50 min Büro eine 10 minütige Entspannungsübung einzulegen...
> Habe mal gehört das gerade japanische oder amerikanische Firmen ihre MA dazu animieren.
> ...


Ja dass könnte schon helfen. Vielleicht mache ich auch zuviel Kraftsport. Mein Chirurg meinte nur ich solle nun so hart wie Schwarzenegger trainieren damit ich die Muskeln wieder habe. Knacken und Knirschen sei normal beim Training. Aber so wi es aktuellen Knakt find ich schon nicht mehr so normal. Aber ja ich hab bald wieder Ferien dann lasse ich es wieder mit training. Hoffe dann wirds wieder besser.


----------



## Deffel (12. September 2020)

Unglaublich..   aber geben tut es alles, mich hat man Heute ( Rennrad ) genau 9 Wochen noch dem Unfall mit Tossy 3 von der Fitz geholt, Hinter einen Gebüsch sprang mir ein Jugendlicher direkt vors Rad, in dem bin ich mit ca 30 voll reingerasselt, und fand mich dann in den Brennnesseln wieder ..  auf die rechte Schulter mit dem Tossy geknallt, irgendwie war ich froh, kein TR zu haben ....   
Bevor es Diskussionen gibt, es ist ein Radschnell Weg.. Wie es dem geht, scheinbar gut, er hat die flucht ergriffen, hoffe aber das er ein paar Tage was zur Erinnerung hat.


----------



## Kraxler23 (13. September 2020)

Wie jetzt? Auf die Platte? Und wie ist der Status?


----------



## Kraxler23 (13. September 2020)

Troxi220 schrieb:


> Ja dass könnte schon helfen. Vielleicht mache ich auch zuviel Kraftsport. Mein Chirurg meinte nur ich solle nun so hart wie Schwarzenegger trainieren damit ich die Muskeln wieder habe. Knacken und Knirschen sei normal beim Training. Aber so wi es aktuellen Knakt find ich schon nicht mehr so normal. Aber ja ich hab bald wieder Ferien dann lasse ich es wieder mit training. Hoffe dann wirds wieder besser.


Und die Ärzte-Aussage finde ich wieder geil. Ich glaube knacken und knirschen ist in dem Stadium jetzt nicht dramatisch, aber normal jetzt auch eher nicht. Bin in Woche 6 nach Plattenentfernung - Schlüsselbaun steht am Ende ca. nen halbe cm höher, denke das ist in der Toleranz. Funktion top, keine schmerzen, keine Bewegungseinschränkungen, leichte Trails fahr ich auch würde - stürzen halt No Go, aber wie man oben liest lieber in den Wald - die größte Gefahr ist dann doch der Mensch


----------



## Deffel (13. September 2020)

bei Konservativen Tossy 3 kommt es zum "Gnurbsen" wennn der Arm über Kopf geht, dann geht die hebt man die Schulter mit an, und die findet dann irgendwo das Schlüsselbein, das findet kurz seine alte Heimat, und springt dann wieder raus. Daraus erfolg dann irgendwann die Arthrose. Ändern kannmal es nur dich Kürzung des Schlüsselbeines..


----------



## Deleted 499340 (15. September 2020)

Troxi220 schrieb:


> Ja dass könnte schon helfen. Vielleicht mache ich auch zuviel Kraftsport. Mein Chirurg meinte nur ich solle nun so hart wie Schwarzenegger trainieren damit ich die Muskeln wieder habe. Knacken und Knirschen sei normal beim Training. Aber so wi es aktuellen Knakt find ich schon nicht mehr so normal. Aber ja ich hab bald wieder Ferien dann lasse ich es wieder mit training. Hoffe dann wirds wieder besser.



So mancher Chirurg diagnostiziert auch gerne eine appendizitis indem er den Patienten mal aufs rechte bein springen lässt... da sind teilweise so stumpfe Metzger dabei, ich würde auf gar keinen Fall drauf hören 

Ich habe gerade nach einem Tossy 1 den Schultergurt ablegen dürfen. Ich mache jetzt sicherheitshalber etwas KG. Wie lange habt ihr es ruhig angehen lassen? Ich habe nämlich maximalen Entzug aber will auch nichts überstürzen


----------



## Scottyundich (21. September 2020)

Mal eine andere Sache:

Ich habe noch meine erste Armschlaufe und die Abduktionsschiene bei mir rumfliegen.
Gibt es eine Organisation, die solche medizinischen Hilfsmittel als Spende entgegen nimmt?
Mein Physio und zwei Ärzte konnten mir leider nicht weiterhelfen. 
Als Staubfänger im Keller möchte ich die nicht behalten und entsorgen möchte ich sie auch nur ungerne.


----------



## Deffel (21. September 2020)

Wenn du noch Fahrrad fährst, aufbewahren -))). Ich nehm meinen Gilchrist immer mit in den Urlaub, und Hoffe auf das Regenschirm Syndrom ( Kein Schirm, es regnet, Schirm dabei, es regnet nicht )))


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. September 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Wenn du noch Fahrrad fährst, aufbewahren -))). Ich nehm meinen Gilchrist immer mit in den Urlaub, und Hoffe auf das Regenschirm Syndrom ( Kein Schirm, es regnet, Schirm dabei, es regnet nicht )))


ich hab den Gilchrist im Krankenhaus gelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (21. September 2020)

Ich war nicht im Krankenhaus.. daher keine Chance -)


----------



## Gino1970 (27. September 2020)

Servus Schulter Kandidaten:
Evtl. für ein oder anderen geplagten interessante  Artilkel.






						Teilentfernung Schultereckgelenk AC-Gelenkresektion
					






					www.arthropraxis-berlin.de


----------



## schnitzel2001 (27. September 2020)

Melde mich auch mal wieder, 2 Monate nach Entfernung der Hakenplatte. Arm ist wieder voll beweglich, es "schnaggelt" aber immer noch. (habe gemerkt, dass  es so was auch in der heilen Schulter gibt, wenn man darauf achtet, aber weniger ausgeprägt). Ausserdem spürt man immer noch gelegentlich leichte Schmerzen, wie 3 Wochen nach einer "normalen" Prellung. 

Ich fahre wieder die meine Haustrails, lasse es aber ruhiger angehen. Auf Sprünge etc. habe ich noch wenig Lust.  Auf der Schulter schlafen geht auch wieder. Soweit so gut.

Aber nach Metallentfernung hat sich bei mir auch wieder ein deutlich wahrnehmbarer Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins ergeben. Interessanter Weise aber nur bei etwas angezogenen Schultern. Bei entspannter Schultern sieht es relativ eben aus... 

Mich würde ja interessieren, wie die vernarbten Bänder nun aussehen/halten, aber ich habe einstweilen keine Lust mehr auf Krankenhaus oder Arztbesuche...


----------



## olimerf (7. Oktober 2020)

Dann melde ich mich mal auch wieder 
hab morgen nochmal einen Termin bei meinem Doc

Schulter hat sich bis gestern Super angefühlt, dann habe ich es mit dem Training übertrieben hatte lange nicht mehr so einen Muskelkater.


bin schon wieder 5 Wochen arbeiten
kein hoch stand
bewglichkeit ist bei 95% wobei ich schon immer verkürzt war 
kraft leider erst bei 50% da ich wenig zeit hatte und habe 

Bike fahr ich auch aber auch wirklich nur locker sachen, werde erst nächstes Jahr wieder Trails usw fahren.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin Jungs.
Hab mir vor 4 Wochen bei nem katapultartigen Sturz auf nem Trail nen Tossy III geholt. Vor knapp zwei Wochen wurde mir ne Hakenplatte eingesetzt. Schlafen geht so einigermaßen, im Liegen tut es eigentlich nicht weh. Was wirklich richtig schmerzt sind die abnormen Verspannungen im Nackenbereich. Hoffe das wird mit der Physio ab kommende Woche besser.
Was für Übungen könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## SeeNachtigall (8. Oktober 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> Hab mir vor 4 Wochen bei nem katapultartigen Sturz auf nem Trail nen Tossy III geholt. Vor knapp zwei Wochen wurde mir ne Hakenplatte eingesetzt. Schlafen geht so einigermaßen, im Liegen tut es eigentlich nicht weh. Was wirklich richtig schmerzt sind die abnormen Verspannungen im Nackenbereich. Hoffe das wird mit der Physio ab kommende Woche besser.
> Was für Übungen könnt Ihr empfehlen?


Bei Verspannungen hilft mir so ne Akupressur matte immer ziemlich gut. 








						ShaktiMat Akupressurmatte | Spitzen Entspannung für Dich
					

Diese sichere und natürliche Behandlungsmethode hilft bei Schlafproblemen, Kopfschmerzen & Migräne, Rückenschmerzen und Nackenschmerzen, Muskelverspannungen, Arthritis, Ischiasbeschwerden, schlechter Durchblutung, steifen Gelenken und Stress.




					shaktimat.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Bike (10. Oktober 2020)

*Hammer-Ali *
Hi, also Verspannung im Nacken hatte ich durch das Schleudertrauma ebenfalls. 
Jetzt nach 6 Wochen sind diese weg.
Dafür habe ich (Hakenplatte) immer noch Verspannungen im Schulterbereich. 
Trotz Physio und fast tägl. 1 Std leichtes Training für die Schulter.
D.h. ein Fremdkörpergefühl in der Schulter.
Ich freue mich schon auf die ME. Die Platte schränkt doch schon ein.
Auch kann ich diese recht deutlich auf dem Schlüsselbein ertasten.
Schlafen auf dem Rücken ohne Schmerzen ist schon ganz gut möglich.
Seitlich schlafen geht nicht,  auf der gesunden Seite nur kurzzeitig.

BG T


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Oktober 2020)

War bei mir ähnlich mit dem schlafen und der Verspannung... Auch fast bis zur ME... Mein bester freund ist der türrahmen geworden.
... Die Kante zwischen den schukterblättern unter das schulterblatt drücken zum massieren ... Meine physio hat da halt immer mit der ganzen Hand hinter gegriffen und rein gedrückt... Das geht noch besser hält aber leider auch nur nen Tag.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann auf der gesunden Seite tatsächlich auch seitlich schlafen.


----------



## Sespri (11. Oktober 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Was wirklich richtig schmerzt sind die abnormen Verspannungen im Nackenbereich. Hoffe das wird mit der Physio ab kommende Woche besser.
> Was für Übungen könnt Ihr empfehlen?


V.a. die Übungen auch durchführen, die der Physio empfiehlt! Das sei das Hauptmanko, welche die Patienten in ihrer Heilung hindert, sagt mein Physio. Gut, ich denke, bei eher ambitionierten Bikern/Sportlern, zu denen ich uns zähle, ist eher der Übermut schädlich... Die Verspannungen habe ich auch. Kopf seitwärts auf Schulter legen, langsam links/rechts, die Klassiker halt.



LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ... Die Kante zwischen den schukterblättern unter das schulterblatt drücken zum massieren ...


Macht meiner auch und dann klebe ich jeweils an der Decke, aber es bringt definitiv etwas. Und auch mit dem Tennisball an der Wand rauf- und runterrollen. Aber einen Neuen nehmen! Keinen durchgeweichten aus der Schulzeit, der irgendwo noch rumliegt. Es muss schon ein Widerstand spürbar sein.

Generell bin ich vorsichtig mit Tipps, da ich kein Mediziner bin. Aber das konsequente Durchführen der Übungen ist mMn. ein wichtiger Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Jeden Tag, auch wenn es nur 20 Min. sind, einfach dranbleiben. Stinkt mir manchmal auch, aber der Physio verteilt nur Hausaufgaben und kontrolliert.  

Weiterhin gute Besserung...


----------



## BenMT (11. Oktober 2020)

Mir hat bei Verspannungen eine Faszienrolle und ein Faszienball geholfen.


----------



## fleischist (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen! Ich melde mich auch mal wieder, nächste woche werden es 6 wochen nach dogbone/tightrope bei rockwood 4. ich hatte von anfang an bei der abduktion relativ heftige schmerzen im bereich vom deltoid muskel, da bin ich halt auch voll draufgeknallt beim sturz. Hier habe ich bei aktiver Bewegung immernoch schmerzen. Passive beweglichkeit macht keine schmerzen, ich darf aber auch noch nicht über 60 grad gehen.
Heute war ich mal im
Schwimmbad, das war echt angenehm... mal sehen am mittwoch ist Kontrolle und hoffentlich freigabe für die volle bewegung.
Alles gute für alle!!


----------



## Rockywood5 (17. Oktober 2020)

Habe nach meiner Verletzung und auch der OP viel hier drin gelesen und möchte auch kurz meine Erfahrungen festhalten für spätere und aktuelle "Mitleidende".

Bin kein großer Sportler, fahre selten kleinere Touren auf dem Rennrad und sonst eigentlich nur in der Stadt unterwegs. Abends mit schlechten Licht leider ein Hindernis übersehen und mich überschlagen. Zum Glück "nur" auf die rechte Schulter gefallen und sonst unversehrt.
Dachte zunächst sie sei ausgekugelt da ich diese Verletzung nicht kannte. In der Notaufnahme wurde dann direkt AC Gelenksprengung diagnostiziert und zur Schultersprechstunde verwiesen. Schulter mir Gilchrist stillgelegt und relativ gut über die Nacht gekommen mit leichten Schmerzmitteln.

Am nächsten Tag wurde Rockwood 5 diagnostiziert, aufgrund einer Wunde im OP Bereich müsste mit der OP gewartet werden sodass ich letztlich 11 Tage nach Unfall erst operiert wurde per Tightrope Verfahren. Die Ärzte der Charite waren alle sehr freundlich und haben alles sehr ausführlich erklärt und sind auf jegliche Fragen ausführlich eingegangen. Was ich hier wichtiges mitgenommen habe ist, dass man darauf achten sollte, dass neben der vertikalen auch die horizontale Instabilität behandelt werden sollte! (Dafür wird neben dem Tightrope/Dogbone noch eine Cerclage gelegt, die wie eine 8 aussieht)

Nach der OP hatte ich relativ wenig Schmerzen (mit Schmerzmitteln). 2 etwas größere Narben (1-2 cm) wo die Metallteile reinkamen und 3 sehr kleine (5mm). Schon im Krankenhaus ging es mit Physio los (leichte passive Bewegung). Nach 2 Nächten durfte ich gehen.

Ich bin mit einem Abduktionsverband aufgewacht und muss diesen 6 Wochen lang tragen. Das ganze ist deutlich nerviger als ein Gilchrist aber soll wohl die Schulter entlasten und die Heilung etwas begünstigen. Anfangs war ich noch relativ ängstlich aber nach 1-2 Wochen konnte ich mich schon wieder relativ selbstsicher bewegen und schnell umziehen. Auch T-Shirts und Pullover gehen inzwischen. Zunächst habe ich nur Hemden getragen da das etwas leichter anzuziehen ging.

Inzwischen sind 3 Wochen vergangen. In der Physio wird vor allem noch passiv mobilisiert, da komme ich jetzt beim Arm rausstrecken auf ca. 80-90 Grad nach vorne und zur Seite. Problematisch ist für mich die Außenrotation, dort komme ich noch immer nicht wirklich über 0°. Aktiv geht(darf) noch gar nichts.

Schmerzmittel habe ich eine Woche nach OP komplett abgesetzt und bin auch allgemein relativ schmerzfrei bis auf manch ein kleineres Ziepen bei ungünstigen Bewegungen. Am schlimmsten ist der Verband, der sich nachts in den Rücken drückt.

Optisch sieht alles auch noch am rechten platz aus. Man macht sich schon etwas nervös und schaut immer Mal, ob nicht doch was absteht. Röntgenbild wird allerdings erst in ein paar Wochen ein neues gemacht.

Bin grundsätzlich schon sehr überrascht und zufrieden mit dem Heilungsverlauf bisher, nur die Außenrotation macht etwas Sorgen, laut Behandlungsplan "darf" schon mehr als 0°. 

Aber scheint so, als hätten viele hier damit zu kämpfen?

Wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert, bis ihr die volle Außenrotation wieder hattet? Wann habt ihr mit aktiver Bewegung angefangen?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Oktober 2020)

Rockywood5 schrieb:


> Habe nach meiner Verletzung und auch der OP viel hier drin gelesen und möchte auch kurz meine Erfahrungen festhalten für spätere und aktuelle "Mitleidende".
> 
> Bin kein großer Sportler, fahre selten kleinere Touren auf dem Rennrad und sonst eigentlich nur in der Stadt unterwegs. Abends mit schlechten Licht leider ein Hindernis übersehen und mich überschlagen. Zum Glück "nur" auf die rechte Schulter gefallen und sonst unversehrt.
> Dachte zunächst sie sei ausgekugelt da ich diese Verletzung nicht kannte. In der Notaufnahme wurde dann direkt AC Gelenksprengung diagnostiziert und zur Schultersprechstunde verwiesen. Schulter mir Gilchrist stillgelegt und relativ gut über die Nacht gekommen mit leichten Schmerzmitteln.
> ...


Gute Besserung. War auch RW5 Tight. Habe aber jeglichen Verband nach Rü mit dem Doc direkt weggelassen. Mit den Winkel hatte ich auch aufgepasst, nach 6 Wochen wieder draußen Rad. Alles prima, knackt bei manchen Bewegungen ab und zu.
Was ist Außenrotation?


----------



## Deffel (17. Oktober 2020)

Aussen/innrotation


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Oktober 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Aussen/innrotation


Danke. Auf die Idee wäre ich nie gekommen, meine Arme so zu drehen. Geht aber 🙃
Bin aber Profi-Ganzkörpermassage-Bewegungslegastheniker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (17. Oktober 2020)

Wichtige Übungen für die Rotatorenmanschette..


----------



## Bordstein (8. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich hatte vor etwa sieben Wochen auch eine Op, nachdem ich mir bei einem Sturz auf die Schulter eine Gelenksprengung vom Grad Rockwood V zugezogen habe. Fixiert wurde das Schlüsselbein mit zwei TightRope DogBones.

Die OP war hinsichtlich der Schmerzen nicht schlimm, und auch nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt ging es bezüglich Beweglichkeit und Schmerzfreiheit schnell bergauf. Ich bin in den ersten Wochen stetig mit dem Verband rumgelaufen und habe versucht, die Schulter nicht zu belasten. Mittlerweile fühlt sie sich halbwegs stabil an, lediglich ein etwas fremdartiges Gefühl ist noch vorhanden.

Nun kann ich aber wieder einen leichten Hochstand feststellen (Kontrollröntgen folgt noch). Ob der Hochstand bereits kurz nach der OP vorhanden war und lediglich durch die Schwellung verdeckt wurde, oder ob er erst in der Zeit darauf entstanden ist, kann ich gerade nicht beurteilen. Jedenfalls steht das Schlüsselbein nach oben. 

Ist bei noch jemandem, der mit TightRope operiert wurde, ein Hochstand geblieben?

Gruß


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. November 2020)

Wie hoch steht das Schlüsselbein denn? 
Wenn es nur wenige Millimeter sind würde ich mir keinen Kopp drum machen.
Im ungünstigsten Fall kann sich allerdings die Ankerplatte des Tightropes durch den Knochen arbeiten, was zu einem Hochstand führt, wenn die Bänder nicht eng genug wieder zusammengewachsen sind. Was bei Dir aber kaum der Fall sein kann, wenn Du kaum belastet hast.

Ich selbst hab ne klassische Hakenplatte drin, die mir vor fünf Wochen eingesetzt wurde und bereits Ende November aufgrund guter Heilung wieder entfernt wird.


----------



## Fipz49 (8. November 2020)

Hallo, bin neu hier ...

Klassischer Überschlag, nun habe ich Tossy3 RW5 und wurde vor 10 Tagen mit Hakenplatte operiert, Schmerzen sind am verschwinden und das Training auf dem Rollentrainer mach ich seit gestern ohne Schmerzen.

Macht ihr mit Hakenplatte schon Physio oder muss man warten bis die Platte entfernt wurde? Ich habe viele Seiten gelesen, aber meine Frage nicht gefunden.😇

übrigens, sehr guter Thread mit sehr guten Beiträgen.


----------



## Deffel (8. November 2020)

je nach Knochenanatomie und /oder ob der Diskus noch intakt ist, wird ein leichter Hochstand anvisiert, um  Arthrose vorzubeugen, Also, wenn die Bänder zusammengewachsen sind( darauf kommt es an) alles i.o Nicht verrück machen , Angst fressen Seele auf..


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier ...
> 
> Klassischer Überschlag, nun habe ich Tossy3 RW5 und wurde vor 10 Tagen mit Hakenplatte operiert, Schmerzen sind am verschwinden und das Training auf dem Rollentrainer mach ich seit gestern ohne Schmerzen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab nach nem Monat mit der Physio angefangen.


----------



## Fipz49 (8. November 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich hab nach nem Monat mit der Physio angefangen.


mit Hakenplatte drin?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> mit Hakenplatte drin?


Yepp.


----------



## fleischist (8. November 2020)

Guten abend zusammen, zur Hakenplatte kann ich leider nichts beitragen, da der thread aber gerade wieder aufpoppt ein kleines update. Ist jetzt über 8 Wochen her nach dog bone. Äußerlich alles gut, Schlüsselbein scheint noch an prt und stelle. Mobilität ist schon deutlich gesteigert, seitdem ich ab woche 7/8 mehr machen darf. Ich habe trotzdem gerade bei der Abduktion relativ früh ein paar recht schmerzhafte Winkel... je nachdem was ich mit der Schulter veranstalte hab ich schon noch Schmerzen, auf der kranken Seite liegen geht nicht... es gibt schon Tage an denen es mich echt nervt, hatte zwischendurch schon gehofft dass ich schon weiter wäre. Immer so 3 Schritte vor und dann wieder zwei zurück. Hoffe es wird irgendwann einfach wieder. Gefühlt brauche ich noch ewig bis zur ersten Liegestütz... 
weiterhin an alle Leidensgenossen eine gute und hoffentlich noch gradlinigere Genesung als bei mir 😉
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. November 2020)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hatte vor etwa sieben Wochen auch eine Op, nachdem ich mir bei einem Sturz auf die Schulter eine Gelenksprengung vom Grad Rockwood V zugezogen habe. Fixiert wurde das Schlüsselbein mit zwei TightRope DogBones.
> 
> Die OP war hinsichtlich der Schmerzen nicht schlimm, und auch nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt ging es bezüglich Beweglichkeit und Schmerzfreiheit schnell bergauf. Ich bin in den ersten Wochen stetig mit dem Verband rumgelaufen und habe versucht, die Schulter nicht zu belasten. Mittlerweile fühlt sie sich halbwegs stabil an, lediglich ein etwas fremdartiges Gefühl ist noch vorhanden.
> 
> ...


Erstmal gute Besserung 
Mein Hundeknochen ist 2 oder 3 Jahre drin, steht irgendwie ein bisschen raus habe aber auch null Plan, wie es vorher aussah 🤣 nach-Röntgen war ich nicht. Und das Fremdgefühl kann ich nachvollziehen 
Wie sieht die Reha aus? Fährst du wieder Rad? Klimmzüge möglich? Es sei denn Doc hat’s natürlich nicht erlaubt


----------



## Fipz49 (9. November 2020)

mein erfahrener Chefarzt hat Hakenplatte empfohlen und das war gut so. Nach 11 Tagen kann ich den Arm eigentlich in alle Richtungen bewegen (<90°), natürlich nur soweit es geht. Ich sitze seit 2 Tagen 60 Minuten auf dem Rollentrainer, morgen werden die Wund-Klammern entfernt. Nach 3 Monaten soll der Haken raus und ich freue mich aufs richtige biken ... übrigens, mit 71 Jahren. Ich werde 1 Jahr gut auf mich aufpassen und nur 99% bringen. 

Ich denke, jeder Fall ist "eigen", wie auch jede Operation und jeder Operateur ...  😇 

Ich hoffe, dass alle hier gesund und fit herauskommen!


----------



## Fipz49 (14. November 2020)

ich habe noch eine Frage an die ehemaligen „Hakenplatte“ Träger. 😎

Wie lange dauert der Spannungsschmerz, bzw. ab wann spürt man nichts mehr und kann nachts schlafen? 😴 Oder dauert dies sogar bis zur Plattenentfernung? 😲

Danke für Antworten. 👍


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. November 2020)

Also ich konnte von Anfang an zumindest auf dem Rücken liegend recht gut schlafen. Nun hängt die OP bereits 6 Wochen zurück, und je nach Belastung schmerzt die Schulter immer noch, ich hoffe/vermute/glaube daß diese Schmerzen bis zur Entfernung der Hakenplatte bleiben werden.


----------



## Fipz49 (14. November 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Also ich konnte von Anfang an zumindest auf dem Rücken liegend recht gut schlafen.


erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort 👍

ich bin Seiten-/Bauchschläfer, da stehen mir wohl noch >10 schlimme Wochen bevor. 🙈


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort 👍
> 
> ich bin Seiten-/Bauchschläfer, da stehen mir wohl noch >10 schlimme Wochen bevor. 🙈


Auf der guten Schulter liegend kann ich mittlerweile auch gut seitlich liegend schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fipz49 (14. November 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Auf der guten Schulter liegend kann ich mittlerweile auch gut seitlich liegend schlafen.


das hört sich gut an, meine gesunde Schulter ist meine „Schlafschulter“.  😇😎


----------



## LeaLoewin (14. November 2020)

Also gesunde Schulter hat bei mir 4-5 Wochen gebraucht, um zeitweise ok zum Schlafen zu sein. 
Die mit dem Haken hat nach Entfernung nochmal so 3-4 Wochen gebraucht, und ist immer noch (2,5 Monate nach ME) nicht für ne ganze Nacht ok... Hab aber auch leider immernoch/wieder ca. 1cm Hochstand


----------



## Deffel (14. November 2020)

Ne Frage an die Operierten, egal welche Technik, wie lange habt ihr gebraucht, bis ihr keine Zipperlein mehr an der Schulter hattet, zb nach der Gartenarbeit, Biken usw ?


----------



## LeaLoewin (14. November 2020)

Glaub das ist extrem glück und individuell, bzgl was da wieder alles heile wird und was nicht. 
Einmal Schulter immer Schulter 
Einmal Knie immer Knie

Nen Monat nach ME ging wieder alles inkl. 1:20 auf 100m Freistil, Handwerk mit teils ganzen Tag über Kopf arbeiten und biken mit nur nem leichten Zwicken für nen halbes Stündchen danach


----------



## Fipz49 (14. November 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Glaub das ist extrem glück und individuell, bzgl was da wieder alles heile wird und was nicht.


jede Tossy, jede Operation, jeder Operateur und die Genesung sind individuell. 😇
Ich hol mir aus allen Erfahrungen die Mitte ... 😎


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. November 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Glaub das ist extrem glück und individuell, bzgl was da wieder alles heile wird und was nicht.
> Einmal Schulter immer Schulter
> Einmal Knie immer Knie
> 
> Nen Monat nach ME ging wieder alles inkl. 1:20 auf 100m Freistil, Handwerk mit teils ganzen Tag über Kopf arbeiten und biken mit nur nem leichten Zwicken für nen halbes Stündchen danach


Nach Knie und Schulter muss ich da uneingeschränkt... widersprechen 🤣 beides ganz ganz. Und klar, Handvoll Glück und ein guter Handwerker (Chirurg) sind natürlich top.
Ich glaube vielmehr viele gestehen sich nicht ein, dass sie eigentlich auch vor dem was auch immer eigentlich nicht fit waren 🤣


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. November 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Ne Frage an die Operierten, egal welche Technik, wie lange habt ihr gebraucht, bis ihr keine Zipperlein mehr an der Schulter hattet, zb nach der Gartenarbeit, Biken usw ?


Dog bone und tight  Rope (weil auch Schulterdach gebrochen), Rolle an Tag 6 oder so, dann täglich. Dazu 2h Physio pro Tag.
Nach 6 Wochen mit gleichen Wattwerten draußen fahren, Klimmzüge auch und richtig Gelände ca 10 Wochen. War extrem penibel in der Reha was Winkel betrifft, hab aber seeeehr viel Kraft trainiert (ohne Schulterbelastung)
Alles Bombe


----------



## IWA (14. November 2020)

Was brauchts denn für ne Krankenversicherung um täglich 2 Std. Physio zu bekommen? Hab pro Woche 2x20min bekommen... als es nach Plattenentnahme mit Kraftübungen anfing hab ich das sein gelassen und bin ne Zeit ins Studio gegangen, weil ich bei so kurzer Zeit und dann noch mit Termin keinen Sinn gesehen habe. 
Heilung, was man so liest extrem unterschiedlich. War lange Zeit zufrieden, konnte alles machen, bewegen und belasten. Aber hab die Schulter ständig gespürt und mich damit abgefunden. Aber wurde mit den Monaten immer besser. Schlafen auf der Seite hat übern Jahr gedauert. Hängt vielleicht auch neben der Begrifflichkeit der Diagnose etwas von impact ab...


----------



## LeaLoewin (14. November 2020)

2x20min ist ja auch nur die Anleitung was du zu Hause machen sollst... 
Hab auch min ne Stunde am Tag gemacht den ersten Monat. 
1,5 Wochen on, halbe Woche Pause


----------



## Fipz49 (14. November 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Hab auch min ne Stunde am Tag gemacht den ersten Monat.


ich mach das auch und hab ab Tag 10 nach OP mit Rollentrainer angefangen (tgl 60-70 Min) 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IWA (14. November 2020)

Am Anfang waren die Termine auch sehr gut und angenehm. Passives durchbewegen usw. Will da auch nicht meckern.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. November 2020)

IWA schrieb:


> Was brauchts denn für ne Krankenversicherung um täglich 2 Std. Physio zu bekommen? Hab pro Woche 2x20min bekommen... als es nach Plattenentnahme mit Kraftübungen anfing hab ich das sein gelassen und bin ne Zeit ins Studio gegangen, weil ich bei so kurzer Zeit und dann noch mit Termin keinen Sinn gesehen habe.
> Heilung, was man so liest extrem unterschiedlich. War lange Zeit zufrieden, konnte alles machen, bewegen und belasten. Aber hab die Schulter ständig gespürt und mich damit abgefunden. Aber wurde mit den Monaten immer besser. Schlafen auf der Seite hat übern Jahr gedauert. Hängt vielleicht auch neben der Begrifflichkeit der Diagnose etwas von impact ab...


Was hat die Krankenversicherung mit Physio zu tun? Weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich vor Ort war. Bin bei der Techniker, war alle stressfrei.
Klar hat mich der Kollege bzw die Kollegin auch großartig mobilisiert usw aber 75% der Übungen habe ich natürlich alleine gemacht. Und mich zahle ich mit Hellem 😉
Man wird ja nicht gesund gemacht sondern macht das selbst. Wenn man kein Körpergefühl hat, ist das natürlich kein gangbarer Ansatz weil natürlich ein Risiko des kaputt machen besteht. Meine Physio waren auch überrascht, welche Übungen ich machen wollte. Das haben wir besprochen und gemeinsam angeschaut. Habe viele Jahre Eisen gebogen und war mir irgendwie halbwegs sicher, wobei die Schulter halt keine/kaum eine Rolle spielt. Und die Übungen gingen ab Woche 2.


----------



## Fipz49 (15. November 2020)

primär ist für mich die dauerhafte Reperatur der Schulter ... vereinzelt lese ich hier von postoperandi Tossy ... wohl zu früh zu viel gemacht ... ich könnte als radelnder Pensionär mit kleinen schmerzfreien Einschränkugen leben und meine >15.000 km im Jahr herunterspulen. 🚴‍♂️🚵

Vorsicht und Geduld ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste 😎

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps in diesem Thread, da kann man fast alle offene Fragen finden. 👍


----------



## Deffel (15. November 2020)

Na ja, selbst bei neuen Erhebungen  ist ein kaum ein Unterschied zwischen  OP und Konservativ, Scheint drauf hinauszulaufen, das die op Indikation nicht die Vertikale Verschiebung ist, sondern, die Horizontale Verschiebung.   (hatte dazu mal eine Video verlinkt, von 2020)
Bei beiden kann man sich dann die Frage stellen, hätte ich, oder hätte ich nicht -), wenn es nicht so doll ist.  
 Status bei mir : Konservativ, 3,5 Monate nach Einschlag: ROM in alle Richtungnen 100% , Schmerzfreiheit fast bei allen Dingen die man so treib. ermüdet schneller, und nach paar Stunden Rennrad, ein wenig Taub. 
Leichtes Spannungsgefühl in der Haut.


----------



## Fipz49 (15. November 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Na ja, selbst bei neuen Erhebungen  ist ein kaum ein Unterschied zwischen  OP und Konservativ, Scheint drauf hinauszulaufen, das die op Indikation nicht die Vertikale Verschiebung ist, sondern, die Horizontale Verschiebung.



bei T3 *R3* ja,

bei T3 *R5* gehts öfters Richtung OP 😇


----------



## Deffel (15. November 2020)

Entweder nimmt man Rockwood 1-6 oder. Tossy 1-3A +3B.    T3 R5 ist quatsch


----------



## Fipz49 (15. November 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> T3 R5 ist quatsch


ok, T3 R5 ist quatsch, hatte von der Diagnose abgeschrieben 🙈

Zitat:
Tossy- und Rockwood – Klassifikation entsprechen sich in Typ 1 und 2. Tossy Typ 3 wird von Rockwood weiter differenziert in Typ 3 – 5. Grad 6 nach Rockwood ist eine ausgesprochene Rarität.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> ok, T3 R5 ist quatsch, hatte von der Diagnose abgeschrieben 🙈
> 
> Zitat:
> Tossy- und Rockwood – Klassifikation entsprechen sich in Typ 1 und 2. Tossy Typ 3 wird von Rockwood weiter differenziert in Typ 3 – 5. Grad 6 nach Rockwood ist eine ausgesprochene Rarität.


Bei mir stand da auch T3/RW5, aber was weiß schon der Professor und sein Oberarzt. Oder warte, ... Evtl viel und zusammenflicken konnten Sie auch noch  🤣 hatten so gar - wie abgesprochen - während der OP von Platte auf Dog Bone umgeschwenkt, da Schulterdach gebrochen. Da war nix mehr zum Schrauben... was sie auch gemeint hatten ist, dass starke Rückenmuskeln auch eher suboptimal sind, da dann das Schlüsselbein mit ordentlich Kraft „zurücküberzeugt“ werden durfte.  Mir hat 2 Wochen das Gesäß wehgetan wegen 4h+ auf der Pritsche 🙃
und danach waren sie offen im Dialog für die Reha, ohne Gilchrist, direkt Physio usw. fand ich top.


----------



## Fipz49 (15. November 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> und danach waren sie offen im Dialog für die Reha, ohne Gilchrist, direkt Physio usw. fand ich top.


dito 😎👍
und ab Tag 10 Rollentrainer 🚴‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> dito 😎👍
> und ab Tag 10 Rollentrainer 🚴‍♂️


Bei mir war es Tag 8. Aber noch mit Fäden und ohne Schwitzen 😅 ab Tag 10 dann in der Tat richtig... und dann 5 Wochen 5 aus 7 im dunklen Keller 😂 ohne Zwift und Co
Völlig überraschend nach den 6 Wochen Gesundung genauso fit wie vorher und Bizeps/Trizeps vermutlich fitter denn je. Habe glaube ich auch noch nie so viel Sport/Körperpflege betrieben, wie in den 6 Wochen.
„Seltsamer Weise“ gingen keine 15 Minuten am Computer die ersten 3-4 Wochen


----------



## Deffel (15. November 2020)

> >gingen keine 15 Minuten am Computer die ersten 3-4 Wochen.


Ja merkwürdig, Renn und MTB Radeln ging recht flott, 2 Wochen nach dem Unfall, So Dinge wie Zwei Kürbisse für ne Suppe kleinschneiden sind dagegen ermüdend.  Meine Entscheidung für nicht Op war eine nicht ganz triviale, es stand zu der Zeit eine Tumor Op im Knie an, und da man nicht wusste, in wie weit die das Knie ausser Betrieb nehmen, wäre ein nicht Krückentauglicher Arm sehr schlecht gewesen. Und Knie hatte halt Vorrang. Ich vermute, das ich es auch sonst hätte machen lassen. Was ich ja, nach Weaver & Dunn immer noch kann, sollte sich das verschlechtern.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. November 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Ja merkwürdig, Renn und MTB Radeln ging recht flott, 2 Wochen nach dem Unfall, So Dinge wie Zwei Kürbisse für ne Suppe kleinschneiden sind dagegen ermüdend.  Meine Entscheidung für nicht Op war eine nicht ganz triviale, es stand zu der Zeit eine Tumor Op im Knie an, und da man nicht wusste, in wie weit die das Knie ausser Betrieb nehmen, wäre ein nicht Krückentauglicher Arm sehr schlecht gewesen. Und Knie hatte halt Vorrang. Ich vermute, das ich es auch sonst hätte machen lassen. Was ich ja, nach Weaver & Dunn immer noch kann, sollte sich das verschlechtern.


wow, krasse Gesundungsgeschichte... toitoitoi 
Konnte nach 2 oder 3 Wochen eine Kiste Bier von A nach B tragen... da der Arm ja ausgestreckt  war, war das absolut kein Problem. Aber sobald Winkel im Spiel waren, wie am Labtop, schwoll es relativ schnell an, auch ohne Belastung. Hätte einem glaube ich niemand geglaubt, war aber so.
 Hatte auch grundsätzlich nur an Seilzügen Bi und Trizeps trainiert. Da hat sich das Eisenbiegen aus der Frühzeit ausgezahlt, da weiß man, was man macht.  Obwohl ich weiß, wie sinnvoll das auch als Radfahrer ist, bin ich heute „Oberkörperfaul“... aber Mann braucht ja noch gute Vorsätze


----------



## BenMT (15. November 2020)

Ich hatte Tossy 3 / Rockwood 4 und wurde mit der Tight Rope Methode wieder geflickt. Ich bin eine Woche nach der OP wieder am Rennrad (am Smarttrainer) gesessen. Das erste mal outdoor bin ich ca 2 Wochen nachdem ich keinen Gilchrist mehr brauchte. Mountainbiken war ich das erste mal glaube ich 4 Wochen danach. Bin aber zuerst nur den Berg hoch im Gelände gefahren, runter nur über die Straße. Mein Physio meinte die ersten Wochen nicht belasten.


----------



## Deffel (15. November 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> wow, krasse Gesundungsgeschichte... toitoitoi



ja 2020 ist nicht meins -)  

Kniescheibe die letzten 2 MM zum Knie inneren hin . Das im Kreis das Bonusmaterial das in die Scheibe eingewachsen ist, das hell leuchtende um die Scheibe herum, der Tumor der hinter der Kniescheibe vorwitzig hervorschaut.. Alles Mitte September leergeräumt, 3 Wochen später die ersten Km auf dem Bike.  Da das nicht einzuschätzen war, der Tossy dagegen schon, hatte das vorrang.


----------



## Fipz49 (15. November 2020)

nach 17 Tagen fahr ich beidhändig Auto, hab heute über eine Std im Garten gearbeitet, morgen wieder Rollentrainer, Dienstag Physio ... kann eigentlich alles bis 90°, *natürlich ohne Belastung* ... 

nur der leichte/mittlere „Klammer-Druckschmerz“ begleitet mich, stört auch in der Nacht und ich hoffe, dass dies bald vorbei geht. 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> nach 17 Tagen fahr ich beidhändig Auto, hab heute über eine Std im Garten gearbeitet, morgen wieder Rollentrainer, Dienstag Physio ... kann eigentlich alles bis 90°, *natürlich ohne Belastung* ...
> 
> nur der leichte/mittlere „Klammer-Druckschmerz“ begleitet mich, stört auch in der Nacht und ich hoffe, dass dies bald vorbei geht. 😎


So als junger Hüpfer heilt das ja auch schnell.
Aber mach langsam. „Dumme“ Bewegungen (Gartenarbeit...) können da viel kaputt machen


----------



## Fipz49 (15. November 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> „Dumme“ Bewegungen (Gartenarbeit...) können da viel kaputt machen


natürlich ist jede Bewegung kontrolliert und die „gute Seite“ ist die Gesunde 😇👍


----------



## fleischist (17. November 2020)

Erstaunlich und beneidenswert was hier manche schon in den ersten wochen mit ihren tight ropes veranstalten. Ich hab mich an die Empfehlung gehalten in den ersten 6 Wochen nur passiv zu bewegen und anfangs auch nur geringe winkel. Je nach dem wo die Bohrungen sind reißen die auch gerne mal aus, die sind ja nicht belastungsstabil. Aber es hat ja gehalten, tip top würde ich sagen.  Bei mir beruhigt sich so langsam die Reizung der langen Bizepssehne. Das heißt ich kann mich endlich wieder dem Muskelaufbau widmen. Ich denke jeder muss da sein eigenes Tempo finden, ich wollte einen Ausriss nicht riskieren.
Weiterhin gute Genesung an Fipz und alle die noch nicht vollständig fit sind!


----------



## Astaroth (17. November 2020)

Servus,
habe mich mit den Thema Invalidität noch nie so richtig beschäftigt. Nun aber möchte ich mir ein paar % Punkte abgreifen. Ist das mit der AC Gelenksprengung möglich? Hat das hier schon einer probiert und ein paar % Punkte dafür bekommen?


----------



## Fipz49 (17. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nun aber möchte ich mir ein paar % Punkte abgreifen. Ist das mit der AC Gelenksprengung möglich?


auf die schnelle würde ich 7% (1/10 Arm)  vermuten 😇


----------



## LeaLoewin (17. November 2020)

Hatte da ein bisschen drüber gelesen... Hängt vom grad der Bewegungseinschränkung ab, bzw wenn auf grund von druckempfindlichkeit im ac-gelenk  davon ausgegangen werden kann das die gelenkkapsel/der Diskus im Eimer ist (test: arm vor der brust und dann am Ellbogen weiter rüber ziehen... Typische Dehnübung) 
Letzteres scheint ein recht sicheres Zeichen dafür das da eher früher als später Arthrose einzug hält


----------



## Astaroth (17. November 2020)

Das wären dann 14% bei mir wenn es anerkannt wird plus Einäugigkeit. Würde sich "lohnen".


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. November 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Hatte da ein bisschen drüber gelesen... Hängt vom grad der Bewegungseinschränkung ab, bzw wenn auf grund von druckempfindlichkeit im ac-gelenk  davon ausgegangen werden kann das die gelenkkapsel/der Diskus im Eimer ist (test: arm vor der brust und dann am Ellbogen weiter rüber ziehen... Typische Dehnübung)
> Letzteres scheint ein recht sicheres Zeichen dafür das da eher früher als später Arthrose einzug hält


bin Dehndepp... dh linker Arm nach rechts zeigend vor die Brust und dann zB mit dem rechten Arm weiter nach links drücken? Wenn ich das auf den beiden Seiten machen, komme ich auf der Reparaturseite weiter? Dann sind beide kaputt = 28%? 🙃


----------



## fone (17. November 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Erstaunlich und beneidenswert was hier manche schon in den ersten wochen mit ihren tight ropes veranstalten. Ich hab mich an die Empfehlung gehalten in den ersten 6 Wochen nur passiv zu bewegen und anfangs auch nur geringe winkel. Je nach dem wo die Bohrungen sind reißen die auch gerne mal aus, die sind ja nicht belastungsstabil. Aber es hat ja gehalten, tip top würde ich sagen.  Bei mir beruhigt sich so langsam die Reizung der langen Bizepssehne. Das heißt ich kann mich endlich wieder dem Muskelaufbau widmen. Ich denke jeder muss da sein eigenes Tempo finden, ich wollte einen Ausriss nicht riskieren.
> Weiterhin gute Genesung an Fipz und alle die noch nicht vollständig fit sind!


Ich auch. Vielleicht hab ich auch deshalb keinerlei Probleme. Klar - die 6 Wochen waren Scheiße aber insgesamt top verheilt. Verhält sich aktuell unauffälliger als die "gesunde" Schulter... 
Der Bewegungsdrang war auch durch die kaputten Rippen eingeschränkt.

Für eine konservative Behandlung wäre ich zu faul gewesen.


----------



## Fipz49 (17. November 2020)

fleischist schrieb:


> Bei mir beruhigt sich so langsam die Reizung der langen Bizepssehne.
> 
> Weiterhin gute Genesung an Fipz und alle die noch nicht vollständig fit sind!


die ist zZt mein größtes Problem. 🥺

Danke 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Bike (22. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> mit Hakenplatte drin?


  Hier das gleiche. Nach 3 Wochen Physiotherapie inkl Hakenplatte. Aber auch schon leichtes Muskelaufbau Training. LG T


----------



## Fipz49 (26. November 2020)

ich sitze seit Woche 3 nach der OP auf dem Rollentrainer und kommen jetzt in die Woche 5.

ich finde mich fit genug auf die Straße zu gehen,
ist jemand hier mit der Hakenplatte schon Fahrrad gefahren? 💪


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. November 2020)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> ich sitze seit Woche 3 nach der OP auf dem Rollentrainer und kommen jetzt in die Woche 5.
> 
> ich finde mich fit genug auf die Straße zu gehen,
> ist jemand hier mit der Hakenplatte schon auf der Straße Fahrrad gefahren? 💪


Top. Ich sag doch junges Reh. Ich hatte keine Platte aber bin beim Straße fahren eher mit dem Fully auf so unbefahrenen Feldwegen flach rumgeeiert. War irgendwie "planbarer", dh kein unnötiges Bremsen usw.


----------



## LeaLoewin (26. November 2020)

war mit platte auch ungefähr so zu der Zeit wieder auf dem Gravelbike... geht.

mtb und Stadrad mit gescheiter federgabel gingen bei mit bzgl. innenrotation nicht.... konnte den daumen nicht unter den Griff packen ...Hätte so sqlab hörnchen gebraucht.

sei aber vorsichtig bzgl. schlaglöcher! ... gerade bergab war bei mir teils n ziemliches geeier weil man soviel auf der bremse hängt aber nicht gut mit beide armen gleich stützen kann vorallem auf schlechter Straße o.ä.


----------



## Fipz49 (26. November 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> war mit platte auch ungefähr so zu der Zeit wieder auf dem Gravelbike... geht.
> 
> mtb und Stadrad mit gescheiter federgabel gingen bei mit bzgl. innenrotation nicht....


so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, mit dem Gravelbike auf bekannten ebenen Strecken und das MTB bleibt bis März am Haken. 👍


----------



## frank-mg (26. November 2020)

Unfall im April - Op Hakenplatte 10 Tage Später - Hakenplatte entfernt im Juli.
Aktueller Stand: Beweglichkeit komplett da - jedoch nicht ohne Schmerzen da das Schlüsselbein vor und hoch liegt. Kurz und gut das Schlüsselbein hat einen Hochstand wie bei einem RW 4.

Op nächstes Jahr mit Beinsehne - Mahlzeit.

... und mit einer Hakenplatte auf's Gravelbike... na dann viel Spaß - wenn du mit Platte stürzt kannst du dein Gravelbike verkaufen...


----------



## Deffel (26. November 2020)

NA ja bist alt genug, aber nur weil du dich fit fühlst, sind die Bänder noch lange nicht wieder zusammen gewachsen, und nur Gravel.. na ja ein Sturz reicht, dann haste das Acronium abgerissen, oder die Platte aus dem Schlüsselbein inclusive das die Bänder weg sind..   Und dann flicken sie dir das in ein paar Monaten vielleicht nach Weaver Dunn, wahrscheinlicher ist aber eher, das sie dir das Schlüsselbein direkt kürzen, ob es dann noch lang genug für die Bänder ist...


----------



## frank-mg (26. November 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> NA ja bist alt genug, aber nur weil du dich fit fühlst, sind die Bänder noch lange nicht wieder zusammen gewachsen, und nur Gravel.. na ja ein Sturz reicht, dann haste das Acronium abgerissen, oder die Platte aus dem Schlüsselbein inclusive das die Bänder weg sind..   Und dann flicken sie dir das in ein paar Monaten vielleicht nach Weaver Dunn, wahrscheinlicher ist aber eher, das sie dir das Schlüsselbein direkt kürzen, ob es dann noch lang genug für die Bänder ist...


... ganau so ist das - und nicht anders.


----------



## Fipz49 (26. November 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> und nur Gravel.. na ja ein Sturz reicht


natürlich nur, mit „gebremsten Schaum“  und wenn ich einen Sturz ausschließen kann ... und nur, wenn mein Orthopäde ein Röntgenbild gemacht hat wo man den „Reparaturstand“ sehen kann ... und nur, weil ich keinerlei Einschränkung <90° habe 🙈😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (26. November 2020)

Du kannst nix ausschließen, mich haben , auf einen Fahrradweg 2 Blagen, die wohl hinter einen Gebüsch gebalgt haben, und dann rausgesprungen sind, und mir direkt vor das Rad.. zum Sturz gebracht.  2 Wochen vor einer geplanten Knie OP, Gottseidank Schürfwunde am anderen Knie
Auf einen Röntgenbild sieht er nur, ob die Schrauben fest sind, Die Bänder lassen sich nur im MRT abbilden, und die haben frühstens in 6-12 Monaten ihre alte Festigkeit.   Über 90 Grad? Bei Hakenplatte ist es nicht entscheident ob du es kannst.... du darfst es nicht, weil dann die   das Gelenk dran hebelt. Und die Scherrbelastung darauf. sehr gross wird, ev zu gross,,,


----------



## Fipz49 (26. November 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Du kannst nix ausschließen, mich haben , auf einen Fahrradweg 2 Blagen, die wohl hinter einen Gebüsch gebalgt haben, und dann rausgesprungen sind, und mir direkt vor das Rad.. zum Sturz gebracht.  2 Wochen vor einer geplanten Knie OP, Gottseidank Schürfwunde am anderen Knie
> Auf einen Röntgenbild sieht er nur, ob die Schrauben fest sind, Die Bänder lassen sich nur im MRT abbilden, und die haben frühstens in 6-12 Monaten ihre alte Festigkeit.   Über 90 Grad? Bei Hakenplatte ist es nicht entscheident ob du es kannst.... du darfst es nicht, weil dann die   das Gelenk dran hebelt. Und die Scherrbelastung darauf. sehr gross wird, ev zu gross,,,


ja, ich verstehe dich 👍

ich habe unter  90° geschrieben (einige haben auch dort Einschränkungen), Röntgenbild bezog sich auf einen Beitrag mit verschobenem und erhöhtem Schlüsselbein, Strecke bezog sich auf den besten Leinpfad den ich kenne und ohne Gefahr ist

aber ich sollte doch mehr das Hirn einschalten und Geduld haben ... der Rollentrainer muss es weiterhin machen. 👍


----------



## LeaLoewin (26. November 2020)

Er schrieb von kleiner 90grad ohne Einschränkungen.

Und ja unfälle können immer passieren... Ob ich jetzt im herbst winter mit nassem laub usw. Aufs rad gegangen wäre, weiß ich auch nicht... Aber alles eine Frage von Eigenverantwortung und Selbsteinschätzung

Ich bin auch schon mit gebrochener rippe weiter gesnowboarded... Ist einfach eine Frage von wieviel Spielraum einem die eigenen Fähigkeiten und Fitness geben um weit genug zu reduzieren.

Wenns nur die eine Verletzung ist und man sonst nichts hatte, hätte ich glaub auch einfach die Geduld es auszusitzen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. November 2020)

Also Kräbbelbike wäre mir nix gewesen. Fand das XC Fully zum Flach Feldweg fahren top. Bin immer so 15 min Vierecke geeiert, hatte was von Fototapete.
Ging aber top


----------



## Fipz49 (26. November 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Also Kräbbelbike wäre mir nix gewesen. Fand das XC Fully zum Flach Feldweg fahren top


ein Endurace/Gravel, aber nur auf geteerten Strecken ... ansonsten ein MTB,  aber erst wenn ich wieder vollkommen gesund bin. 🙈😎


----------



## Fipz49 (3. Dezember 2020)

in der Woche 5 mit Hakenplatte hatte ich immer noch Schmerzen, was meinem Orthopäden spanisch vorkam (dürfte nur noch Druckgefühl sein). Mit Ultraschall wurde Entzündung diagnostiziert und behandelt (Spritze und Tabletten), ich hatte wohl zuviel gemacht. 
Jetzt geht es besser und ich kann auch seitlich auf der gesunden Seite schlafen. Auf Empfehlung meines Physio kommen noch Retterspitz Packungen drauf. Es läuft nun sehr gut in der 6. Woche und ich hoffe auf mehr Geduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Bike (12. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist vollbracht. Gestern ME.
Nach 3 Monaten und 10 Tagen wurde gestern die Hakenplatte entfernt.
Morgens  in das Krankenhaus. Gegen 9.30h in den OP und ca. 10.30 wieder auf dem Zimmer.
Nachmittags ging es dann nach Hause. Heute morgen dann noch einmal zur Wundkontrolle und 
die Drainage wurde entfernt. Alles ist gut verlaufen.
Ich habe fast keinen Wundschmerz und brauche entsprechend keine Schmerzstiller.

Das Beste ist aber: das Fremdkörpergefühl ist weg. Klar ich kann durch die OP die Schulter noch nicht belasten,
aber ich denke wenn nach 12 Tagen die Fäden gezogen werden, wird alles Tip Top.

Ich habe noch einmal die Bilder der Schulter mit und ohne Haken angehängt.
Auch die Hakenplatte selber. Dort sieht man ganz gut die Abreibungen am Haken.
Denke, genau dort hat der Haken am Acromion gescheuert, was mir immer wieder Schmerzen beim Training und das Fremdkörpergefühl beschert hat.

Ansonsten sieht es aus, als ob die Clavikula und das Acromion ohne Knochenhochstand verheilt sind.
Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so!!!! 

BG T


----------



## LeaLoewin (12. Dezember 2020)

so sah mein haken auch aus... bei mir kam der hochstand auch erst ein paar wochen nach ME... mach langsam und vorsichtig die erste zeit ... ich habs im Job wohl übertrieben
(meine Chefs wollten mich gern ohne Wiedereingliederung zurück um mich als 3. team-Mitglied in den Außendienst zu schicken ... normalerweise hängt man da eher am Boden rum, als support für die anderen beiden... war dann effektiv sehr schnell wieder Pos 2 bzw 1)
... stundenlang freihand mit Maschinen arbeiten und auf und abbau mit etlichen sau schweren Sachen funktioniert leider nur begrenzt mit der entsprechenden vorsicht.

erstmal gute Besserung und dass du schnell auch wieder volle mobilität hast.


----------



## Papa Bike (23. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen, falls ihr euch fragt, was so eine "verheilte" Schulter aushält?
Ich habe es (leider) getestet....
Am 11.12.20 habe ich ja die ME gehabt. Am 19.12.20 habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten. 
Bombenwetter (12 Grad, Sonnenschein, etc.)
Also ab auf`s Bike, meine (kleine) Hausrunde drehen.
Da ich noch die Fäden drin hatte und die OP gerade eine Woche her war, nur nicht übertreiben dachte ich.
Und trotzdem!!!! Im Wald  auf dem Wanderweg, durch 2 Absperrpfosten kurz abgelenkt vom Garmin, 
bin ich mit dem linken Lenker am Pfosten "hängengeblieben". So etwas blödes ist mir das letzte mal vor gefühlt 40 Jahren passiert. 
Kapitaler Sturz mit ca. 20km/h auf die linke Seite, auch genau auf die linke operierte Schulter!!
Garmin Edge830 und Apple Watch lösten (diesmal) sofort Alarm aus und keine 30 sec. später war schon meine Familie am Telefon! Ob es etwas passiert sei?
Nachdem ich mich dann gesammelt habe, bin ich piano zurück nach Hause geradelt.
Der Blick in den Spiegel zeigte, gottseidank, keinen Schulterhochstand, die Naht ist auch nicht aufgegangen.
Ausser Abschürfungen am Wadenbein, Oberschenkel und ekelhafte Prellung in der Schulter alles Gut gegangen. 
Die ganze Aktion hat mich von der Regeneration natürlich um Wochen(?) zurückgeworfen, aber ich bin positiv überrascht, wieviel die verheilten Bänder schon wieder aushalten.

Schöne Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## renegade5569 (23. Dezember 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, falls ihr euch fragt, was so eine "verheilte" Schulter aushält?
> Ich habe es (leider) getestet....
> Am 11.12.20 habe ich ja die ME gehabt. Am 19.12.20 habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten.
> Bombenwetter (12 Grad, Sonnenschein, etc.)
> ...


Mit Knochenhochstand kann man auch radeln und "verheilt" ist Definitionssache. 
8 Tage erscheint mir etwas kurz, ich denke den Ärzten auch.  

Auch schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Fipz49 (23. Dezember 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, falls ihr euch fragt, was so eine "verheilte" Schulter aushält?
> Ich habe es (leider) getestet...


OMG, sehr viel Glück gehabt. 👍

Ich sitze ja im „Glashaus“, weil ich seit Woche 8 mit Titan auf dem Bike sitze ... aber nur auf Leinpfad mit Endurace und Rentnertempo (es kann eigentlich nichts passieren) ... 😇

das hier, hat aber wieder mein Gehirn eingeschaltet und mehr Geduld aktiviert. 🙈

Schöne Weihnachten 🎄


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Dezember 2020)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, falls ihr euch fragt, was so eine "verheilte" Schulter aushält?
> Ich habe es (leider) getestet....
> Am 11.12.20 habe ich ja die ME gehabt. Am 19.12.20 habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten.
> Bombenwetter (12 Grad, Sonnenschein, etc.)
> ...


Schwein gehabt.


----------



## IWA (23. Dezember 2020)

habe fast 2 jahr nach tossy 3 mit hakenplatte noch folgendes problem. ich muss manchmal auf der arbeit teile schweissen. mal im sitzen, ist dann haltungsmässig wie ein schreibtischjob. dabei kann ich auch auf eine halbwegs gute haltung achten. aber manchmal sind auch teile dabei die zwar auf dem tisch liegen, wo ich mich aber schon mal 20-30 std. ziemlich verbiegen muss um überall dran zu kommen und vorallem mit dem rechten (toosy) arm komplett irgendwie stark noch vorn arbeite.
habe dann danach das gefühl als hätte ich irgendwelche schnüre in der schulter gespannt, und habe das gefühl, als hätte ich kein gefühl dafür 'wo die schulter hingehört'. das gefühl mit den 'schnüren' ist schon irgendwie beunruhigend, aber ich habe keine wirklichen schmerzen, vielleicht maximal mal ein zwicken. kann in dem zustand auch zb. liegestützen und klimmzüge machen ohne das es schlimmer wird.
mache solche arbeiten aber nicht täglich und nach ein paar tagen wird es wieder normal.
meine frage jetzt, welche übungen kann ich speziell machen, die den ganzen schulterbereich inkl. schulterblatt zurückziehen? klimmzug halte ich schon immer statisch mit gefühlt nach hinten gezogenen schulterblättern. aber hätte gern noch was was nicht ganz so hart ist und was man länger machen kann bis nix mehr geht. meine haltung ist nach über 10 jahren klettern, ohne ausgleich ohnehin nicht die beste.


----------



## Deffel (23. Dezember 2020)

Na ja, da hilft eher funktionelles (langweiliges ) Training mit so Gummibändern, Alle Übungen für dieRotatornmanschette. Ich, Tossy3 konservativ, merke jetzt ,das die Mucke Bude seit 2 Monaten dicht hat, und leider zu Hause dazu einfach nicht komme, und jetzt ähnliche Probleme bekomme. Mit Training Schmerz und behinderungsfrei


----------



## frank-mg (23. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir war alles Lehrbuchmäßig. Im April Sturz Tossy 3 - 10 Tage Später OP - Hakenplatte ,  passive Physio, nach 12 Wochen im Juli alles wieder raus - leichter Hochstand. Aktuell: Hochstand RW 4 - Schlüsselbein leicht nach vorne - alles Stabil aber fühlt sich an als wäre alles nicht so richtig da wo es hingehört. Im Februar nun erneute OP bei Dr. Lages, Klinik am Ring Köln und hoffen das es dann wieder halbwegs normal wird. Fazit: Ich würde mit Tossy's keine Experimente wagen... das kann extrem schnell nach hinten losgehen und wenn du dann nicht entsprechend Versichert bist (Abteilung Privatklinik) hast du ein Problem.


----------



## IWA (23. Dezember 2020)

Das Gefühl als wäre nicht alles da wo es hingehört trifft es ganz gut. Da ich aber bei egal welcher Belastung, wie tragen usw. nie anschließend Probleme habe habe ich bisher eine weitere Untersuchung gescheut. Auf irgendwas mit OP hätte ich 21 gar keine Lust... Linke Schulter taugt leider auch nicht als reverenz zur eigendiagnose. Die ist auch sehr buckelig nach unbehandelte Sturz vor Jahren, macht aber keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (23. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man sich so die "Paper" der verschiedensten Chirurgen und Orthopäden anschaut, ist die Behandlung von Ac Gelenksprengung nie aus dem Experimentalen Stadium herausgekommen. 160 verschieden Arten, und immer noch keinen  Goldstandard.  Und die mit Sehne aus dem Knie nach Weaver Dunn geht auch zu 30-40 schief.  Und das du als Privat Patient besser behandelst wirst, auch ein Märchen, schneller vielleicht, Die Schrauber sind die gleichen.


----------



## Astaroth (23. Dezember 2020)

@IWA  probier mal den TGU


----------



## Fipz49 (23. Dezember 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Und das du als Privat Patient besser behandelst wirst, auch ein Märchen, schneller viel
> icht, Die Schrauber sind die gleichen.


kann man so nicht sagen, ich hatte als Wahlleistung Chefarzt und im nachhinein wurde mir die erstklassige Operation durch meinen auch operierenden Orthopäden bestätigt. 😎


----------



## Deffel (23. Dezember 2020)

und, meinst nicht das der normale Operateur, was meistens ein Oberarzt ist, das auch kann?  Bei uns macht es auch bei Chefarzt Behandlung der Operateur der es am besten kann, Und das ist selten der Chef, der zu 90 % Verwaltungtätigkeit macht.
Aber ich lass  den Glauben an die Privat Versicherung, sie zahlen schliesslich die Hochkomplexe Medizintechnik für alle andern mit -)


----------



## Fipz49 (23. Dezember 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Und das ist selten der Chef, der zu 90 % Verwaltungtätigkeit macht.


wenn sie aus anderen Bundesländern anreisen um sich von diesem Verwaltungsmann operieren zu lassen, ist das also Aberglaube oder Fake? 🙈😂

Wenn mein Orthopäde sagt, erstklassige Arbeit, scheint es zumindest auch zweitklassige zu geben. 😂


----------



## frank-mg (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke das eine Klinik bei privaten einfach mehr machen kann, ob das immer gut ist kann man nat. gerne hinterfragen. Bei meinen aktuellen Arzt hätte ich als gesetzlich Versicherter erst gar erst gar keinen Termin bekommen. Ich Stimme auf jeden Fall zu das es noch keine abs. Standardlösung gibt - Hakenplatte ist einfach zu Operieren benötigt jedoch einen langen Heilungsprozess in dem vieles passieren kann - Thigtrope  bringt eine schnellere Genesung muss jedoch von jemanden Operiert werden der das wirklich oft macht. Thigtrope hat auch den Nachteil das die Bewegung noch oben und unten stabilisiert ist - jedoch nicht nach vorne und zurück. Sehne aus dem Knie oder der Wade verwenden sind halt zwei Eingriffe - künstliche Sehne heilt schlecht. Wie auch immer - bei jedem ist es anders und jeder muss für sich entscheiden was er tut.


----------



## Fipz49 (23. Dezember 2020)

frank-mg schrieb:


> bei jedem ist es anders und jeder muss für sich entscheiden was er tut.


weil Alter und körperlicher Schaden auch noch eine Rolle spielen, muss evtl. der Arzt entscheiden, zumindest beraten.


----------



## IWA (23. Dezember 2020)

die übung ist der hammer! aktuell ist wieder alles bisschen daneben in der schulter weil ich die woche wieder fummeliges zeug geschweisst habe. sieht komplex aus und hatte bischen bedenken ob mir das grade gut bekommt. aber top! der nötige ausgleich durch das wackeln beim aufstehen spricht genau das an was sich ich nach der schlechten armhaltung nicht so richtig ausgleichend ansteuern kann. keine schmerzen, und ohne gezielt drauf zu achten steht die schulter danach gefühlt am richtigen platz. am der koordination bei der ganzen sache, grade beim aufstehen und wieder runter kommen, muss ich wohl noch etwas arbeiten, die übung erscheint aber goldrichtig!


----------



## Deffel (23. Dezember 2020)

Sehne aus dem Knie oder der Wade verwenden sind halt zwei Eingriffe ....

Chronische Ac Sprengung wird immer mit Körpereigener oder Spender Sehne operiert.

Double Thightrope stabilisiert auch nach vorne und hinten, allerdings sind es dann Zweibohrlöcher die das Schlüsselbein und Coracoid schwächen. Daher bei aktiven Sportler ungerne gemacht. Chronische Ops. mit 30-40% Komplikationen, Hört sich viel an, aber Standart  AC Ops haben auch 20 -30%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-mg (23. Dezember 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Sehne aus dem Knie oder der Wade verwenden sind halt zwei Eingriffe ....
> 
> Chronische Ac Sprengung wird immer mit Körpereigener oder Spender Sehne operiert.
> 
> Double Thightrope stabilisiert auch nach vorne und hinten, allerdings sind es dann Zweibohrlöcher die das Schlüsselbein und Coracoid schwächen. Daher bei aktiven Sportler ungerne gemacht. Chronische Ops. mit 30-40% Komplikationen, Hört sich viel an, aber Standart  AC Ops haben auch 20 -30%



... frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Deffel (23. Dezember 2020)

dito


----------



## Papa Bike (23. Dezember 2020)

@IWA das kenne ich als frischer Tossy III Patient (3,5 Monate) auch. Gewisse Haltungen machen mir noch massiv Probleme, z.B. die "Kutscherhaltung". Heißt, die Arme beim Sitzen auf die Beine abzustützen u.ä.
Das verursacht eine schmerzhafte Steifigkeit in der Schulter.
Ich hoffe, das sich dieser Zustand in den nächsten Monaten verbessert.
Ansonsten würde ich Dir einmal einen Physiotherapeuten empfehlen. Die können einfach Deine (möglicherweise) Fehl-Haltung oder Muskeldefizite beurteilen und ggf  behandeln.

BG T


----------



## IWA (23. Dezember 2020)

an einen besuch beim physiotherapeuten hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. einfach um abzuklären ob noch alles an seinem platz ist. aber da die probleme nicht dauernd vorhanden sind schiebe ich das schon länger vor mir her. ich werde es jetzt erstmal 3-4 wochen mit der neuen übung versuchen. man kann sagen je mehr ich allgemein mache, desto weniger probleme habe ich. das ist auf jeden fall besser als umgekehrt. aber 2-3 wochen ohne leichtes training führt in der regel zu einem komischen schultergefühl...


----------



## Rockywood5 (23. Dezember 2020)

IWA schrieb:


> an einen besuch beim physiotherapeuten hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. einfach um abzuklären ob noch alles an seinem platz ist. aber da die probleme nicht dauernd vorhanden sind schiebe ich das schon länger vor mir her. ich werde es jetzt erstmal 3-4 wochen mit der neuen übung versuchen. man kann sagen je mehr ich allgemein mache, desto weniger probleme habe ich. das ist auf jeden fall besser als umgekehrt. aber 2-3 wochen ohne leichtes training führt in der regel zu einem komischen schultergefühl...



Sorry, falls ich gerade blind bin, aber welche Übung meinst du? 

Hier 13. Woche nach Tightrope - inzwischen im Alltag kaum bemerkbar. Abstützen geht (begrenzt) ganz gut! Bin aber noch auch sehr vorsichtig und mache lieber etwas zu wenig als zu viel. 

Beweglichkeit ist eigentlich voll da, wobei ich auch das Problem habe dass bei Abduktion und Flexion ab 70/80 Grad das Schulterblatt nicht am Platz bleibt. Außenrotation ist auch relativ "wenig" (44-50 Grad, auf der Gesunden Seite gehen 85-90) aber das soll laut Arzt wohl immer etwas länger dauern. 

Kann jedem empfehlen sich beim Arzt neben Krankengymnastik bzgl (zusätzlicher) manueller Therapie zu erkunden. Das hat mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut geholfen, was die Beweglichkeit angeht! 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## IWA (30. Dezember 2020)

will nachdem ich mich ein paar tage damit beschäftigt habe über meine erfahrungen mit dem tgu berichten. bin weiterhin der meinung das die übung sehr gut ist, aber schon eine zeit braucht bis man sie sauber ausführen kann. auch grade wenn die schlechte seite nicht die kettlebell hält sondern beim aufstehen stützt bekommt man ein sehr gutes gefühl wie das schulterblatt gestützt werden muss. nachddem ich allerdings schon meine fussoberseite blutig geschrubt hatte und das gefühl hatte das die schulter noch mehr kann, es aber beim rest schon unsauber wird habe ich nur den teil im liegen und stehen gemacht. beim liegen arm bewegt, im stehen rest des körpers und ausgeglichen.
ergebniss ist sehr zufriedenstellend.
obwohl ich die tage privat was im stehen auf bodenhöhe gemacht habe und den arm dabei einige stunden vollständig nach vorn gedrückt habe ist alles deutlich besser! ich habe jetzt sicher in der kurzen zeit keine toprotatorenmuskulatur, aber das gefühl als wäre die ansteuerung wieder normal. ohne drüber nachzudenken ist die schulter da wo sie hingehört. vielleicht war durch die fehlhaltung auch eine band oder sehne irgendwo rausgeschnaggelt, ist ebenfalls weg, auch morgens nach dem aufstehen. also, wenn die op lang genung vorbei ist ran an die übung!!!! auch wenns nur zur prophilaxe ist. hatte echt angst mir da mittelfristg irgendwas durchzuscheuener, glaube aber da jetzt einen guten weg gefunden zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (30. Dezember 2020)

Du solltest nicht schreiben, wenn du durch deine Übung noch ausser Atmen bist....


----------



## boetchen (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, gehöre nun auch zum Kreis der Tossy 3 Patienten. Vorgestern wurde mittels tight Rope geflickt. Bin seit gestern Abend zu Hause und ist soweit ok. Finde nur zum schlafen keine schmerzfreie Position, aber das ist denke ich eine Frage der Zeit oder Geduld. Zu meiner Frage: wie oft und wie lange habt ihr zu Beginn die Pendel-Übungen zu Hause gemacht? 3-4 mal pro Tag a 10 min oder wonach kann ich mich da richten? Vielen Dank und frohes neues Jahr!
Vg, Christian


----------



## BenMT (1. Januar 2021)

Ich durfte, solange ich den Gilchrist gebraucht habe, nichts machen...


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. Januar 2021)

Ich hab so eher 10-15mal am Tag ein/zwei Minuten gemacht

Lange üben war eher unangenehm für das Gelenk und recht schnell nicht mehr effektiv um die Muskulatur weiter zu lockern

Gute Besserung erstmal und auf dass das neue Jahr Verletzungsfrei bleibt.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. Januar 2021)

boetchen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, gehöre nun auch zum Kreis der Tossy 3 Patienten. Vorgestern wurde mittels tight Rope geflickt. Bin seit gestern Abend zu Hause und ist soweit ok. Finde nur zum schlafen keine schmerzfreie Position, aber das ist denke ich eine Frage der Zeit oder Geduld. Zu meiner Frage: wie oft und wie lange habt ihr zu Beginn die Pendel-Übungen zu Hause gemacht? 3-4 mal pro Tag a 10 min oder wonach kann ich mich da richten? Vielen Dank und frohes neues Jahr!
> Vg, Christian


Gleiche OP, keine Pendelübung, keinen Gilchrist. Absolut penibel auf minimale Winkel geachtet, ansonsten sehr früh Bizeps und Trizeps trainiert. Hab’s weiter oben mal beschrieben
Mit 5 Wochen ging ein Klimmzug und 6 Wochen Fully flach draußen
Bisher keine bleibenden Erinnerungen 😉
Gute Besserung!


----------



## mmo2 (1. Januar 2021)

Also ich wünschte mir, das es bei mir auch Tossy 3 gewesen wäre......Dann wäre jetzt wieder alles gut.
Hatte Tossy1, Eckgelenksprengung um 7mm, Anriss der Bizepssehne, verschiebung Schlüsselbein richtung Brustbein.
Wurde ohne OP behandelt, Arzt sagte, das bei 7mm Öffnung nicht operiert wird. Hab aber heute noch ab und zu Probleme, wenn es arbeiten über Kopf gibt.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. Januar 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Also ich wünschte mir, das es bei mir auch Tossy 3 gewesen wäre......Dann wäre jetzt wieder alles gut.
> Hatte Tossy1, Eckgelenksprengung um 7mm, Anriss der Bizepssehne, verschiebung Schlüsselbein richtung Brustbein.
> Wurde ohne OP behandelt, Arzt sagte, das bei 7mm Öffnung nicht operiert wird. Hab aber heute noch ab und zu Probleme, wenn es arbeiten über Kopf gibt.


Wow. Bei mir war es RW5 und das Schulterdach war gebrochen. Das stand so weit hoch, da war ohne OP nix zu machen


----------



## boetchen (1. Januar 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Gleiche OP, keine Pendelübung, keinen Gilchrist. Absolut penibel auf minimale Winkel geachtet, ansonsten sehr früh Bizeps und Trizeps trainiert. Hab’s weiter oben mal beschrieben
> Mit 5 Wochen ging ein Klimmzug und 6 Wochen Fully flach draußen
> Bisher keine bleibenden Erinnerungen 😉
> Gute Besserung!


Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Rückmeldungen und die guten Wünsche!
Gilchchrist habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht, nur die normale Schlinge. Gut zu lesen, dass es bei dir auch ohne geklappt hat, nachdem überall davon geschrieben wird.
Hattest du den Arm dann ganz frei oder anders gestützt und angewinkelt?


----------



## Deffel (1. Januar 2021)

> >Also ich wünschte mir, das es bei mir auch Tossy 3 gewesen wäre......Dann wäre jetzt wieder alles gut.


Hatte Tossy1, Eckgelenksprengung um 7mm, Anriss der Bizepssehne, verschiebung Schlüsselbein richtung Brustbein.

Na ja, auch Tossy 3 ist ne scheiss Verletzung. auch mit Op haben viele lang lange was von, Bänder ist immer Shit, ein einfacher Schlüsselbeinbruch, da gebe ich dir recht,
 ist vorzuziehen -)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. Januar 2021)

boetchen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Rückmeldungen und die guten Wünsche!
> Gilchchrist habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht, nur die normale Schlinge. Gut zu lesen, dass es bei dir auch ohne geklappt hat, nachdem überall davon geschrieben wird.
> Hattest du den Arm dann ganz frei oder anders gestützt und angewinkelt?


Ganz frei, gar keine Hilfe
Physio ab gefühlt direkt
Tag 9 Rolle Arm frei hängend
Ca 2-3h Sport pro Tag während der Gesundung gemacht. Was wirklich gar  nicht ging, war länger am Labtop bzw
die Ärzte haben mir klar gewisse Winkel erlaubt.
„Highlight“ war in einer der ersten Wochen als ich eine Kiste Bier in dem Arm hielt (der Arm war ja ausgestreckt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boetchen (1. Januar 2021)

Danke! Klingt mit der physio nach optimalen Voraussetzungen. Habe gestern und vorgestern auch bereits physio bekommen, jetzt über das we erstmal Pause. Du hast wahrscheinlich vorher bereits eine gute Muskulatur gehabt vom Krafttraining, wenn ich deine Beiträge vorher richtig interpretiere. 
Ein bisschen hoffe ich auch, dass meine Konstitution am Oberkörper durch Handball, Windsurfen und gelegentliches Krafttraining eine gute Grundlage ist.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. Januar 2021)

boetchen schrieb:


> Danke! Klingt mit der physio nach optimalen Voraussetzungen. Habe gestern und vorgestern auch bereits physio bekommen, jetzt über das we erstmal Pause. Du hast wahrscheinlich vorher bereits eine gute Muskulatur gehabt vom Krafttraining, wenn ich deine Beiträge vorher richtig interpretiere.
> Ein bisschen hoffe ich auch, dass meine Konstitution am Oberkörper durch Handball, Windsurfen und gelegentliches Krafttraining eine gute Grundlage ist.


Ja, habe im ersten Leben Eisen gebogen und war vor der OP bei 20 +- Klimmzügen
Das hilft vermutlich, die Übungen sauber zu machen. Die Physio war auch „verwundert“, aber ich habe einfach in der Schulter „winkelfreie“ Übungen versucht. War vermutlich nie so fit im Arm wie nach den Wochen 😉 und das Rolle fahren war natürlich stinklangweiligst aber für Herz Kreislauf top.
Das wird schon. Lass dir Zeit und hör auf den Körper


----------



## boetchen (1. Januar 2021)

Danke, mache ich. Kenne die Geduldsprobe von einem unhappy triad im Knie. War allerdings vor 10 Jahren 😂 melde mich mal wie es läuft. Die Erfahrungen hier im Forum helfen bestimmt nicht nur mir.


----------



## Fipz49 (2. Januar 2021)

was mir besonders auffällt, es gibt einen großen Unterschied wegen Art der Verletzung und Art der Behandlung, sowie auch dem Alter.


----------



## Deffel (2. Januar 2021)

Tossy ist nach über 150 Jahren OP versuchen, immer noch eine Bastelei, sieht man daran, es gibt keinen Goldstandard. Vieles kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht, und da meistens nur eine Chance gibt, dadurch das die Bänder recht schnell unwillig werden, zusammen zu wachsen, gibt es eine recht hohe Komplikation Rate. je nach Studie 10-30 %. Wenn Hakenpaltte funktioniert, is es die, mit dem wenigsten Komplikationen ( erneuter Hochstand)


----------



## Fipz49 (2. Januar 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Wenn Hakenpaltte funktioniert, is es die, mit dem wenigsten Komplikationen ( erneuter Hochstand)


viele machen auch direkt danach zu viel, mein Orthopäde warnte mich und verlangt mehr Geduld.

Was ich hier oft zu Post OP/Training lese, lässt mir die Haare hoch stehen.


----------



## mmo2 (2. Januar 2021)

Bei mir hat es solange gedauert, da sich durch die Schonung eine Frozen Schulter eingestellt hat. Das konnte nur mit Cortison behandelt werden, da sich das kpl Gelenk entzündet und verkapselt hat.


----------



## boetchen (2. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube es ist eine sehr individuelle Angelegenheit. Alter, Fitnessststand, schwere der Verletzung, Reha und physio-Möglichkeiten und Zeit sowie eigener Anspruch sind alles Dinge, die den Verlauf beeinflussen. Bei meinem unhappy Triad ( vorderes Kreuzband gerissen, Innenband durch und Knorpelschaden grad 3) hatte ich Post OP die Möglichkeit jeden Tag Physiotherapie und Krafttraining zu machen. Damit stand ich nach 8 Monaten wieder erstmalig im Wettkampf-Modus auf dem Handballfeld. 
Das ist heute nicht möglich (Family, Job, Alter) und auch nicht mehr mein Anspruch. Ich freu mich wenn ich im Sommer wieder so mit meinen Kindern spielen und toben kann wie vorher, die kleine zB auf den Schultern tragen kann. Wenn dann auch noch biken und windsurfen geht ist das premium.


----------



## LeaLoewin (2. Januar 2021)

Unhappy triad hatte ich mehr oder weniger im Frühjahr... (wadenbein noch mit disloziert und Quadricepssehne an der Kniescheibe angerissen) 
... Fand den tossy weit weniger schlimm/aufwendig. 
... Das einzige was bei mir noch unangenehm ist, ist irgendwas schweres (bierkasten) ohne muskelspannung in der Schulter hängen zu lassen. 
... Mit meinen Neffen spielen und hochheben ist kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. Januar 2021)

Mir hatte mein Arzt angeraten die Hakenplatte bereits nach 8 Wochen wieder entfernen zu lassen statt nach 12 Wochen. Und ich habe diesen Schritt nicht bereut.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Januar 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Unhappy triad hatte ich mehr oder weniger im Frühjahr... (wadenbein noch mit disloziert und Quadricepssehne an der Kniescheibe angerissen)
> ... Fand den tossy weit weniger schlimm/aufwendig.
> ... Das einzige was bei mir noch unangenehm ist, ist irgendwas schweres (bierkasten) ohne muskelspannung in der Schulter hängen zu lassen.
> ... Mit meinen Neffen spielen und hochheben ist kein Problem


Interessant. Hatte ja aus Versehen in einer der ersten Wochen ne Schachtel Bier in der Hand (beschwerdefrei), beim Bemerken habe ich natürlich umgearmt.
Spazieren war doof und Labtop tippen / Maus noch viel mehr 
@Fipz49 ich glaube der Staus vor der Verletzung (Fitness, Körpergefühl) ist da oft maßgeblich, was geht oder nicht. 
Ein paar meiner medizinischen Ratgeber waren aus dem Leistungssport oder ambitionierten Hobbybereich und sind jetzt Ärzte. Die hatten mir erklärt, was auf gar keinen Fall passieren darf und dementsprechend habe ich dann trainiert. Und natürlich immer erst trocken, dann Mini Gewicht usw. Dazu Mobilisierung durch Zauberhände


----------



## Fipz49 (3. Januar 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @Fipz49 ich glaube der Staus vor der Verletzung (Fitness, Körpergefühl) ist da oft maßgeblich, was geht oder nicht.
> .


Zustimmung 👍
ich war ja überrascht, was bei mir alles geht und bin überzeugt, dass ich auch gut aus diesem fucking Unfall herauskomme. Man merkt ja selbst was machbar ist, ich trainiere jetzt schon mit Minigewichten ... das Gespür ist der Indikator. 
Unter Abwarten/Geduld nach Entnahme meinte ich MTB im Gelände und trainieren im Grenzbereich; muss nicht sein.
Übrigens, Hakenplatte war *bei mir* die richtige Wahl. 😎


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. Januar 2021)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> Zustimmung 👍
> ich war ja überrascht, was bei mir alles geht und bin überzeugt, dass ich auch gut aus diesem fucking Unfall herauskomme. Man merkt ja selbst was machbar ist, ich trainiere jetzt schon mit Minigewichten ... das Gespür ist der Indikator.
> Unter Abwarten/Geduld nach Entnahme meinte ich MTB im Gelände und trainieren im Grenzbereich; muss nicht sein.
> Übrigens, Hakenplatte war *bei mir* die richtige Wahl. 😎


Gelände habe ich auch gemieden. Nach 6 Wochen Rolle vor der Kellerwand (mit Inspektor Columbo...) bin ich „vorhersehbare Vierecke“ auf Wirtschaftswegen gefahren. Straße bzw ungefederte Räder hatte ich absolut gemieden und auch dabei noch viel den Arm hängen lassen. 
Die Docs wollten bei mir auch Hakenplattr wegen schneller wieder stabil belastbar. Beim Aufmachen haben die dann gesehen, dass das Schulterdach Schrott war und somit nix mehr zum Festschrauben übrig 🤷🏼‍♂️ Hatte man auf den Bildern vorher nicht gesehen.... 4-5h OP und vor allem der plattgedrückte Hintern war im Nachgang tatsächlich das Schlimmste...


----------



## boetchen (3. Januar 2021)

Kurze Frage nochmal: welche Schmerzen hattet ihr so ein paar Tage nach der OP mit tight rope? Ich habe nach bestimmten Bewegungen (Jacke oder Hemd anziehen) danach ein sehr starkes Ziehen an der Stelle wo vermutlich der tight rope sitzt. Hattet ihr das auch? Auch oben auf dem Knochen?


----------



## BenMT (3. Januar 2021)

Ich war eigentlich Schmerzfrei. Ich hatte die erste Woche nur das Gefühl als ob etwas auf meiner Schulter liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Gambler (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich auch mal wieder zurück und möchte meine Erfahrung hier nochmal zusammengefasst hinterlassen, da ich auch viel hier gelesen habe.

Ende Juni 2020: Heftiger Abgang über den Lenker => Rockwood 5 links + Schlüsselbeinbruch rechts + 2 Rippen gebrochen + ….

Links gab´s ne *Hackenplatte* , rechts ne gerade Platte.

Kurz zusammengefasst: *Lasst euch nicht zu sehr davon runterziehen was andere angeblich wann und wie wieder konnten. So eine Rockwood 5 dauert und solange die Hakenplatte drin ist geht einfach nicht wirklich was. Auf einen Fahrradlenker stützen geht nicht, also vergesst MTB/Downhill fahren mit Hakenplatte. Als die Hakenplatte nach 3 Monaten draußen war ging es nach 2-3 Wochen erstmals wirklich deutlich voran.*

Ausführlicher:

Die ersten 3 Wochen waren sehr hart. Physiotherapie hatte ich von Beginn an 1-2 mal pro Woche und habe selber immer so viel gemacht was schmerzlich noch ging. Denn bereits nach ein paar Schritten zu Fuß oder kleiner Haushaltsarbeit haben sich meine Schultern versteift und geschmerzt. Schmerztabletten konnte ich nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr nehmen, da mir Kotzübel wurde. Im Büro war ich zeitweise schon nach 9 Tagen wieder, ansonsten homeoffice, weil das Busfahren sehr unangenehm war. Am Pc sitzen und arbeiten ging aber ganz gut mit Pausen.

Ab Woche 4 konnte ich wieder ohne große Schmerzen spazieren gehen und Tretboot/Ergometer fahren.

Ab Woche 7 war mein rechtes Schlüsselbein wieder recht stabil und ich konnte mit einem kurzen Damenrad und hohem Lenker wieder Straße fahren, auch Autofahren, dank Automatik.

Ab Woche 9 ging joggen wieder und entspanntes stand up paddeln.

*Den Arm habe ich bis zur Entnahme der Hackenplatte nie ausgestreckt auf Schulterhöhe vor mir heben oder halten können, trotz täglicher Physioübungen.*( Das hat mich beunruhigt, da es hieß man soll mit Hakenplatte nicht über 90° anheben, ich habe gerade so 45° geschafft und in den vielen Wochen kaum eine Steigerung)

In Woche 13 kam die Hakenplatte raus. Nach einer Woche Pause ging es dann erst langsam, dann aber immer schneller steiler Bergauf. Ich habe viel mit Elastikbändern und Kurzhanteln trainiert. Die Arme konnte ich schnell wieder ausstrecken und über die Schultern heben.

3-4 Wochen nach Hakenplattenentnahme ging die erste Liegestütze. Ab der 4. Woche Pumptrack und lockeres Enduro fahren. Nach intensiverem Sport hatte ich immer etwas Schmerzen im Nacken, da die Muskeln einfach nichts mehr gewohnt waren. Auf der linken Seite liegen/schlafen ging erstmals wieder, aber noch nicht zu lange.

In den weiteren 2-3 Wochen habe ich mich schrittweise wieder gesteigert, Sprünge, Tricks u.s.w.

Mittlerweile sind 6 Monate seit dem Sturz vergangen und ich merke nahezu keine Beeinträchtigung mehr. Durch Muskeltraining bin ich ungefähr wieder auf dem Niveau wie davor. Jetzt kommt im Sommer noch die Platte aus dem Schlüsselbein raus, die merke ich gelegentlich.

Also stresst euch am Anfang nicht zu sehr rein, macht die lockeren Übungen aus der Physiotherapie, aber übertreibt nicht wenn Schmerzen kommen. Erst wenn die Hakenplatte draußen ist wird’s wirklich besser. Diese Verletzung ist ein Scheiß, die Gelenksprengung hat 2-3 mal länger gedauert als der Schlüsselbeinbruch.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. Januar 2021)

boetchen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage nochmal: welche Schmerzen hattet ihr so ein paar Tage nach der OP mit tight rope? Ich habe nach bestimmten Bewegungen (Jacke oder Hemd anziehen) danach ein sehr starkes Ziehen an der Stelle wo vermutlich der tight rope sitzt. Hattet ihr das auch? Auch oben auf dem Knochen?


Wie schon erwähnt, die Po-Plattdrück-Schmerzen haben alles überstrahlt 😂
Nehme aber aus Prinzip keine Schmerzmittel, die Beduseln mich so. Dh, falscher Ansprechpartner.
Jacke anziehen hatte bei mir was von Limbo-Tanzen


----------



## Fipz49 (3. Januar 2021)

The_Gambler schrieb:


> Also stresst euch am Anfang nicht zu sehr rein, macht die lockeren Übungen aus der Physiotherapie, aber übertreibt nicht wenn Schmerzen kommen. Erst wenn die Hakenplatte draußen ist wird’s wirklich besser.


das baut mich auf und lässt hoffen, weil ich den Arm in alle Richtungen bis 90° heben kann und seit Woche 6 nach OP auf dem Bike fahre (wetterbedingt), natürlich nur ohne Schmerzen. Jetzt hoffe ich coronabedingt auf OP-Termin in Woche 13. 😎


----------



## boetchen (3. Januar 2021)

BenMT schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich Schmerzfrei. Ich hatte die erste Woche nur das Gefühl als ob etwas auf meiner Schulter liegt.


Bin ich eigentlich auch. Nur nach dem Anziehen der Jacke eben war es doch „besonders“  das Gefühl mit dem Aufliegen habe ich auch.

Ein Aha-Erlebnis hatte ich eben als ich die Spülmaschine ausgeräumt habe: bei der Haltung nach unten fühlte es sich an als ob sich ein Großteil der Schwellung „aufgelöst“ hat...schon seltsam aber fühlte sich gut an 😁


----------



## boetchen (12. Januar 2021)

So, 14 Tage nach OP mal ein Zwischenstand:


schmerzfrei 👍
kann gerade auf dem Rücken liegen 👍
Narben sind zu und Fäden raus, alles super 👍
Schlinge kann morgen weg lt. Orthopäde 👍
Physio ist mit der passiven Beweglichkeit sehr zufrieden, 90 grad sind annähernd bereits möglich 👍
jetzt soll ich vorsichtig mehr in die eigene aktive  Bewegung gehen und dazu weiter pendeln
bei frei hängendem Arm hab ich nach wie vor das Gefühl, dass nicht alles an Ort und Stelle ist. Nach etwas drücken und etwas „zurechtruckeln“ geht es dann. Das ist leider das was mich aktuell auch beunruhigt - oder ist das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch „normal“ bzw war das bei euch ähnlich mit der Stabilität?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. Januar 2021)

boetchen schrieb:


> So, 14 Tage nach OP mal ein Zwischenstand:
> 
> 
> schmerzfrei 👍
> ...


Stabilität hätte ich mir gar nicht zu denken gewagt zu der Zeit (im Sinne von zB abstützen), Bierkasten halten ging aus Vergessenheit 🤷🏼‍♂️ aber 90 Grad? Da haben meine Docs und Ortho passiv Woche 3-4 gedrückt und mir selbst aber erst nach 5-6 Wochen den Derfschein ausgestellt. Nach 2 Wochen waren wir bei 30-60 Grad.
Dafür hatte ich null Tage Schlinge.


----------



## boetchen (12. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht ist Stabilität auch das falsche Wort. Ich meine damit, dass es sich in der Schulter und am Nacken noch etwas verschoben / wackelig anfühlt.
Mit der passiven Beweglichkeit bin ich tatsächlich sehr zufrieden, habe aber auch täglich mehrfach gependelt und mir an meiner Klimmzugstange einen einfachen Seilzug gebastelt mit dem ich die geführten Bewegungen nach vorne und seitlich geübt habe.


----------



## Fipz49 (2. Februar 2021)

mein sehr erfahrener Chef-Arzt entschied sich bei mir für eine Hakenplatte, dann erfolgte eine sehr gut durchgeführte OP 👌

nach 3 Tagen KH war ich beweglich „bis 90°“ und ohne Armschlinge

ab Woche 3 Rollentrainer und Training an Fitness-Geräten mit Minimalgewichten,

Getränkekiste oder ähnliches Gewicht kein Problem

ab Woche 6 mit Bike auf Leinpfad unterwegs

nach 13 Wochen ambulante OP und Titan raus (nur 3 Std im KH)

bis auf eine gut verheilte und kaum sichtbare Narbe alles ok, keine Hochstellung und keine Einschränkungen

Hakenplatte und ein guter Operateur ist das beste, was ich persönlich bei Rockwood 5 empfehlen kann !!!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Februar 2021)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> mein sehr erfahrener Chef-Arzt entschied sich bei mir für eine Hakenplatte, dann erfolgte eine sehr gut durchgeführte OP 👌
> 
> nach 3 Tagen KH war ich beweglich „bis 90°“ und ohne Armschlinge
> 
> ...


Top!!! Ich glaube ein guter Diagnostiker und Physio sind auch nicht verkehrt  und Docs im allgemeinen, die spezifisch auf Sport/Fitnesszustand usw eingehen.
Mein Operateur hat ja Hakenplatte empfohlen und musste umschwenken, weil Schulterdach gebrochen und nix zum festschrauben übrig  also Dogbone Tightrope und funzt auch top


----------



## Fipz49 (2. Februar 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> weil Schulterdach gebrochen und nix zum festschrauben übrig  also Dogbone Tightrope und funzt auch top


ich konnte wählen und Rockwood 5 ohne zusätzliche Schäden war natürlich gemeint ... 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gino1970 (2. Februar 2021)

War nicht bei dir die OP mit Sehne vom Knie,
Bei der Op ist meines Wissens nicht nach zwei Wochen Kiste schleppen möglich 🙁


----------



## Fipz49 (2. Februar 2021)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> War nicht bei dir die OP mit Sehne vom Knie,
> Bei der Op ist meines Wissens nicht nach zwei Wochen Kiste schleppen möglich 🙁


falls Du mich meinst, nein keine Sehne vom Knie.
Klassischer Rockwood 5 und Hakenplatte, bei der nach 2 Wochen Kiste Bier oder 3jähriger Enkel kein Problem war.
Es ist alles bestens verlaufen. 👍😎


----------



## Wolsif (9. Februar 2021)

So mittlerweile ist mein Tossy 3 Unfall 9 Monate her... Bei Liegestützen, Burpees tut die Schulter dabei und danach noch den ganzen Tag weh. Wie ist die Erfahrung bei euch? Könnt ihr so was schon machen oder wie siehts bei denen aus, die vielleicht schon noch länger drüber sind?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Februar 2021)

Wolsif schrieb:


> So mittlerweile ist mein Tossy 3 Unfall 9 Monate her... Bei Liegestützen, Burpees tut die Schulter dabei und danach noch den ganzen Tag weh. Wie ist die Erfahrung bei euch? Könnt ihr so was schon machen oder wie siehts bei denen aus, die vielleicht schon noch länger drüber sind?


Ja. Seit 2 Monaten nach OP (musste Tight Rope/Dog Bone) Liegestütze und co null Probleme, mittlerweile 3 Jahre her. Habe aber Schnellkraftübungen auch langsam gesteigert 
Merke das Band, stört aber nicht und nie Schmerzen


----------



## Astaroth (9. Februar 2021)

Wolsif schrieb:


> So mittlerweile ist mein Tossy 3 Unfall 9 Monate her... Bei Liegestützen, Burpees tut die Schulter dabei und danach noch den ganzen Tag weh. Wie ist die Erfahrung bei euch? Könnt ihr so was schon machen oder wie siehts bei denen aus, die vielleicht schon noch länger drüber sind?


Intensives Kettlebell Training geht ohne Schmerzen aber meine AC3 Verletzungen liegen auch schon X Jahre zurück.


----------



## boetchen (13. Februar 2021)

So, kurzes Update 7,5 Wochen nach OP mit tight rope:


sitzt alles an Ort und Stelle (s.Bild)
habe seit Mittwoch Freigabe für volle Bewegung und Aufbelastung
Beweglichkeit 90grad komplett ohne Probleme
Arm über Kopf heben geht auch
Streckung des Armes irgendwie aber noch nicht so gut dabei
Laufen auf dem Laufband geht auch wieder seit  2 Wochen
Heimtrainer Fahrrad auch ohne Probleme, Abstützen ist ok, wobei ich wahrscheinlich unbewusst noch schone
jetzt langsam wieder Kraftaufbau und in die Belastung
Tip meinerseits: Blackroll und Ball können bei regelmäßiger Anwendung wahre Wunder vollbringen an Nacken, Schulterblatt und Rücken


----------



## AndyOsterSB (3. April 2021)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich bin seit letzter Woche auch Teil des Clubs. Ich bin am Sonntag nach einem Sprung auf die linke Schulter gestürzt. Diagnose Rockwood VI.
Operiert wurde ich bereits am Dienstag mittels Banding mit einer PDS Kordel. Ich wurde direkt vom Chefarzt der Klinik behandelt, der meinte, er hätte mit dieser Technik die beste Erfahrung. Da sie einen sehr guten Ruf für Schulter OPs haben, habe ich dem mal vertraut.
Op lief ohne Komplikationen. Ich darf den Arm nun passiv im 60grad Anteversion und 60 Grad Abduktion unbelastet bewegen. Der Arm wird in UltraSling Schiene bei freier Aussenrotation für 6 Wochen ruhig gestellt. 
Der Arzt meinte auch am Anfang sei Ruhe besser als zu viel Physio. Dennoch beginne ich jetzt nach Ostern mit passiver Bewegung. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie die nächsten Wochen werden. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit allem. Hoffe das bleibt so. 
ich bin gespannt, wann ich wieder aufs Rad kann. Ist von euch jemand mit dieser Technik operiert worden und hat hier Erfahrung? 
alles Gute euch und frohe Ostern.


----------



## fleischist (3. April 2021)

AndyOsterSB schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin seit letzter Woche auch Teil des Clubs. Ich bin am Sonntag nach einem Sprung auf die linke Schulter gestürzt. Diagnose Rockwood VI.
> Operiert wurde ich bereits am Dienstag mittels Banding mit einer PDS Kordel. Ich wurde direkt vom Chefarzt der Klinik behandelt, der meinte, er hätte mit dieser Technik die beste Erfahrung. Da sie einen sehr guten Ruf für Schulter OPs haben, habe ich dem mal vertraut.
> ...


Hallo! Ohje erstmal gute Besserung!
Mein Sturz ist gut ein halbes Jahr her. Ich nehme an die PDS Kordel ist das Fiberwire/Tape dass auch bei Tightrope/dog bone OP benutzt wird. Das habe ich auch drin. Auch wenn mir das von mehreren Ärzten prophezeit wurde fand ich den Heilungsverlauf ganz schön langwierig. Aber das ist sicher sehr unterschiedlich, schon allein von den Berichten hier im Forum. Ich habe mittlerweile eine gute Beweglichkeit wieder (nach hinten noch etwas eingeschränkt), hätte mit mehr Krankengymnastik vielleicht noch mehr rausholen können. Ich hatte lange das Problem, dass die lange Bizepssehne lange so gereizt war, dass ich die Belastung immer wieder reduzieren musste. Mittlerweile fahre ich wieder lockere Sachen mit dem Bike ohne Schmerzen. Liegen auf der Seite geht auch wieder. 
drücke die Daumen, dass es bei Dir schneller geht! Wird auf jeden Fall, wenn man das Teil nicht rausreißt durch zu frühe heftige Belastung. Viele Grüße!


----------



## boetchen (3. April 2021)

Willkommen im Club. Bin am 30.12.2020 ebenfalls mit Tight Rope operiert worden, nachdem alle Bänder gerissen waren (Tossy 3)
Einen Teil meines Verlaufs kannst du hier nachlesen. Aktueller Stand ist dass ich seit 2-3 Wochen wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs bin und auch Trails und kleine Sprüng fahre sowie längere Touren mit 700-1000hm.
3-4 Klimmzüge gehen mit leichter Terraband-Unterstützung ebenfalls und auch Liegestütze sind kein Problem mehr. Die Muskulatur ist zwar lange noch nicht synchron links und rechts, aber es geht vorwärts. Ab und an zwickt es noch, aber alles in allem hat mir frühe Bewegung und Training geholfen. 
Meine persönliche Empfehlung: besorg dir einen guten Physio, der Erfahrung mit Sport-Therapie hat. Du willst ja wieder aktiv sein und nicht nur alltagstauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyOsterSB (3. April 2021)

Hi, 

danke für eure Tips. Im Dezember operiert und jetzt wieder auf dem Rad ist ja super. Euch weiterhin gute Erholung. 
Bei mir war es kein Tight Rope Verfahren sonder ein Banding mit PDS Kordel. Diese löst sich über die Zeit auf in der Hoffnung, dass dann der Bandapparat wieder einen Teil seiner Funktion übernehmen kann. 
bei Physio werde ich auf jeden Fall zu jemand gehen, der mit Sportlern arbeitet. Das klärt sich nächste Woche. Die nächsten Wochen ist eh mal Ruhe und passive Bewegung dran.
Das Ziel ist das Rad, aber ich arbeite eher noch an der Idee wieder alleine ein T-Sirt anziehen zu können.


----------



## SportyBen (3. April 2021)

Hatte auch zwei sich auflösende Bänder, exakte Bezeichnung ist mir entfallen. Ist jetzt bald vier Jahre her und abgesehen von der OP Narbe erinnert nichts mehr an die Verletzung. Kraft, Beweglichkeit alles wieder wie früher - abgesehen von Sportmangel aufgrund von Nachwuchs.


----------



## boetchen (3. April 2021)

AndyOsterSB schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für eure Tips. Im Dezember operiert und jetzt wieder auf dem Rad ist ja super. Euch weiterhin gute Erholung.
> Bei mir war es kein Tight Rope Verfahren sonder ein Banding mit PDS Kordel. Diese löst sich über die Zeit auf in der Hoffnung, dass dann der Bandapparat wieder einen Teil seiner Funktion übernehmen kann.
> ...


Das mit dem Shirt kenn ich 😄 Such mal bei YouTube, da gibts Hilfe dazu.


----------



## AndyOsterSB (3. April 2021)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Hatte auch zwei sich auflösende Bänder, exakte Bezeichnung ist mir entfallen. Ist jetzt bald vier Jahre her und abgesehen von der OP Narbe erinnert nichts mehr an die Verletzung. Kraft, Beweglichkeit alles wieder wie früher - abgesehen von Sportmangel aufgrund von Nachwuchs.


Super Info. Das lässt hoffen.


----------



## arno¹ (3. April 2021)

Ich finde das geil, was es inzwischen so gibt.

Bei mir damals, Tossy III, vor 15 Jahren oder so, gab's nur Hakenplatte oder Konservativ.

Habe üble Spätfolgen von Konservativ, die ich nun durch Corona schon lange nicht mehr durch Schwimmen im Verein oder beim DLRG-Training ausgleichen kann. Runterhängen Schulter, Schiefstand Wirbelsäule.

Aktuell kann ich bspw. auf beiden Seiten nicht schlafen, eine geht nicht, andere überbelastet. Nur Rückenschlafen (da weckt mich dann die Frau wegen Schnarchen) oder auf dem Bauch geht.

Haltet alle durch und freut euch an den modernen operativen Methoden.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Fipz49 (3. April 2021)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Bei mir damals, Tossy III, vor 15 Jahren oder so, gab's nur Hakenplatte oder Konservativ.
> 
> Haltet alle durch und freut euch an den modernen operativen Methoden.


ich habe im Okt. 2020 eine OP mit Hakenplatte bekommen (Rockwood 5)  ...
bin jetzt dank Übungen im Fitnesscenter beweglicher als vorher (da dieser linke Arm vorher vernachlässigt wurde) ...
ich habe mit Hakenplatte-OP keine schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 😎

Außer einer Narbe ist nichts mehr was an Unfall übrig ist. 💪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebi186 (3. April 2021)

Abend 

Morgen vor 4 Jahren hatte meine Schulter auch ungewollten Bodenkontakt 
5 Tage nach meinem Sturz habe ich dann auch die Hakenplatte in die Linke Schulter bekommen und kann heute sagen das ich 99% meiner Beweglichkeit habe also ich merke eigentlich keine Benachteiligung sei es bei der Bewegung oder Belastung alles ist möglich ....
Die Haut ist je nach Wetter und allgemeinem körperlichen Verfassung  an der Stelle ( Narbe ) etwas empfindlich beeinträchtigt mich aber nicht.
Also viel Erfolg bei der Heilung den neu bei getretenen.

Grüße


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2021)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Ich finde das geil, was es inzwischen so gibt.
> 
> Bei mir damals, Tossy III, vor 15 Jahren oder so, gab's nur Hakenplatte oder Konservativ.
> 
> ...



Meine erste OP ist über 20Jahre her und die zweite war 2005. Kann mich nicht beklagen das ich irgendwelche Probleme mit meinen Schultern hätte. Deswegen hoffe ich das dieser Zustand noch sehr lange bei mir anhält. 

Dir wünsche ich weiterhin alles gute.


----------



## arno¹ (6. April 2021)

Wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch Hakenplatte gewählt, aber ich war selbstständig und insgesamt monatelang ausfallen (zweite OP zum wieder raus machen) ging nicht.

Normalerweise hatte ich den ganzen Salat durch regelmäßiges Schwimmtraining im Griff.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. April 2021)

Das ist jetzt meine ganz persönliche und natürlich vollkommen unfundierte Befürchtung was die Tightrope-Methode betrifft.

Der Vorteil dieser Methode ist, daß keine zweite OP notwendig ist, da das Tightrope ja einfach im Körper verbleibt. Soweit, so gut.

Aber ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob der Verbleib des Tightrope nicht erschwert daß die gerissenen drei Bänder wieder zur vollen Stärke zusammenwachsen, da das Tightrope ja den Bändern vermutlich ein wenig Arbeit abnimmt. Und mit der Zeit besteht die Gefahr daß sich die Ankerplatten des Tightropes durch den Knochen wandern und sich so lockern. Wenn dann die drei Bänder nicht so stark wie zuvor ausgebildet sind wie zuvor, dann könnte sich recht viel Spiel im Schultergelenk ergeben.

Das muß natürlich nicht so passieren, aber ich hab bei einem Freund mitbekommen wie seine Schlüsselbein trotz angeblich intakten Tightrope immer mehr Spiel bekommen hat, und da mir halt meine Gedanken gemacht.

Ich selber hab ne Hakenplatte bekommen, die im letzten November entfernt wurde. Ich denke ich stehe nun bei 90 %.


----------



## marci911 (7. April 2021)

Ich hatte am 21.03. auch einen recht unangenehmen Einschlag auf Helm und Schulter. Helm einmal neu, Schulter geht nicht so einfach, Diagnose Rockwood 3. Am 25.03. OP mit Hakenplatte, seitdem Erholung und kzh.
Schmerzmittel nehm ich keine mehr, Gilchrist-Verband auch nicht. Fühlt sich zwar noch bissl locker an und kracht auch ab und zu, aber das wird


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. April 2021)

Autsch...
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. April 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Fühlt sich zwar noch bissl locker an und kracht auch ab und zu, aber das wird


War bei mir auch lange Zeit so.
Das Knirschen in der Schulter bestimmt 3 Monate,jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## Fipz49 (7. April 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Fühlt sich zwar noch bissl locker an und kracht auch ab und zu, aber das wird


Rockwood 5/Hakenplatte ...nach 2 Monaten schon gut, nach 5 Monaten >90% ... das wird! Nach Hakenplatte Fitnesscenter mit leichten Gewichten 👍

Gute Besserung 🚴‍♂️


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. April 2021)

Auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben.
Leichte Dehnübungen,Kraft usw.
Sofern erlaubt!
Nachher wird’s umso schwieriger und dauert länger.


----------



## marci911 (20. April 2021)

Kurzes Update... heute, knapp 4 Wochen nach OP zum ersten mal wieder draußen auf dem Rad gefahren. Straße versteht sich und das ging ganz gut. Ansonsten auf der Rolle, dies bereits seit 2 Wochen nach der OP.
2x Physio die Woche und zuhause Krafttraining tut mir spürbar gut. Ansage vom Physio...bis an den Schmerz trainieren... funktioniert. So kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abutri (23. April 2021)

Bei mir sind zwei baender verkümmert, leider! Nach tossy3. 
Ueber 1 Jahr her. 
Kann mittlerweile wieder alle trails problemlos smashen. 
Ging alles gut mit sehr viel Kraftübung und Dehnung


----------



## Fipz49 (24. April 2021)

abutri schrieb:


> Bei mir sind zwei baender verkümmert, leider!


wie wurde das festgestellt? oder nur eine Vermutung?


----------



## Deffel (24. April 2021)

Nach 12 Monaten ist von den Bändern nix mehr da, Bänder  Sehnen werden durch Bewegung mit Nährstoffen durch Blut versorgt. Sind sie gerissen, bilden sie sich zurück, deswegen bei Chronischen Rockwood  Weaver Dunn..


----------



## m11072 (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Im Februar wurde ich beim Skifahren mit meinem 5 jährigen Sohn von hinten von einem Skifahrer angesprungen. Dabei habe ich mit Tossy 3 zugezogen - alle Bänder gerissen und das Schultereckgelenk gebrochen. Zudem drei Wirbel TH 7, 8 ,9 gebrochen und Seitenband im rechten Knie. Letztes Jahr bei einem Sturz beim Moutainbiken habe ich mir im linken Knie alle Bänder gerissen, Kreuzband und Seitenband. Habe ich nicht operieren lassen und geht hervorragend.  
Auf jeden Fall wurde bei mir TightRope verwendet, zwei Stück. Hatte seit Februar immer starke Schmerzen in der Schulter, habe aber Physio und alle Kontrolltermine eingehalten. Letztes Röntgen war am 22.03.21 und letzte Kontrolle am 22.04.21. Ab 030.04.21 bekam ich schmerzen in der Brust, diese hatte ich auch gleich nach dem Unfall, vermutlich aufgrund einer Prellung. Aber die Schulterschmerzen gingen zurück und die Brustschmerzen kamen. Ich ging gleich zum Physio und Osteopath. Wurde aber nicht besser, machte mir aber keine Gedanken da 06.05.21 sowieso zur MRT Kontrolle und Röntgen geladen wurde. Auf jeden Fall habe sich die Bohrkanäle geweitet so wie angesenkt und das TightRope zieht sich da rein. Auch der Knochen steht wieder oben weg. Der Arzt ging mich ziemlich forsch an das sei ein neuer Unfall und ich sei selber Schuld, neue OP in zwei Wochen mit Platte. Sie meinten auch das die Fäden gerissen sind. Solle aufpassen das der Knochen nicht durchbreche. Ich bin am Boden zerstört, zwei kleine Kinder, seit Februar Höllen Schmerzen, kann nix machen und nun wo die Schulterschmerzen besser werden diese Diagnose. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit gerissenen TightRope und/oder Komplikationen. Vielen Dank


----------



## marci911 (10. Mai 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Im Februar wurde ich beim Skifahren mit meinem 5 jährigen Sohn von hinten von einem Skifahrer angesprungen. Dabei habe ich mit Tossy 3 zugezogen - alle Bänder gerissen und das Schultereckgelenk gebrochen. Zudem drei Wirbel TH 7, 8 ,9 gebrochen und Seitenband im rechten Knie. Letztes Jahr bei einem Sturz beim Moutainbiken habe ich mir im linken Knie alle Bänder gerissen, Kreuzband und Seitenband. Habe ich nicht operieren lassen und geht hervorragend.
> Auf jeden Fall wurde bei mir TightRope verwendet, zwei Stück. Hatte seit Februar immer starke Schmerzen in der Schulter, habe aber Physio und alle Kontrolltermine eingehalten. Letztes Röntgen war am 22.03.21 und letzte Kontrolle am 22.04.21. Ab 030.04.21 bekam ich schmerzen in der Brust, diese hatte ich auch gleich nach dem Unfall, vermutlich aufgrund einer Prellung. Aber die Schulterschmerzen gingen zurück und die Brustschmerzen kamen. Ich ging gleich zum Physio und Osteopath. Wurde aber nicht besser, machte mir aber keine Gedanken da 06.05.21 sowieso zur MRT Kontrolle und Röntgen geladen wurde. Auf jeden Fall habe sich die Bohrkanäle geweitet so wie angesenkt und das TightRope zieht sich da rein. Auch der Knochen steht wieder oben weg. Der Arzt ging mich ziemlich forsch an das sei ein neuer Unfall und ich sei selber Schuld, neue OP in zwei Wochen mit Platte. Sie meinten auch das die Fäden gerissen sind. Solle aufpassen das der Knochen nicht durchbreche. Ich bin am Boden zerstört, zwei kleine Kinder, seit Februar Höllen Schmerzen, kann nix machen und nun wo die Schulterschmerzen besser werden diese Diagnose. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit gerissenen TightRope und/oder Komplikationen. Vielen Dank


Krasse Geschichte 😬 wünsche Dir eine schnelle und gute Besserung!

Bei mir mit Platte glücklicherweise alles wie „geplant“. Kommt nächste Woche, nach 8 Wochen, wieder raus.


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Mai 2021)

Oh man das klingt echt übel... Bin übrigens mit bei dir im Boot... Dez. 19 Kreuzband, Innenband, Meniskus, partellasehne teilweise, knorpelriss, und wadenbeinkopf disloziert... Mai '20 Tossy3/RW5...

Wünsch dir von Herzen ganz viel Kraft dafür... Bei mir hats nach hakenplatte auch nicht ganz gehalten... Knapp 1cm hochstand... Lass ich aber so, geht problemlos. 
... Ist aber bei Ärzten natürlich dein Fehler... Das tightrope kann garnicht zu eng gewesen sein. 

Ich würd mir überlegen ob du das 2. Tightrope nicht auch einfach entfernen lässt und dann mit ein bisschen hochstand lebst.... Der Körper ist schon echt gut im selber heilen. 

(ich fahr damit MTB, unhooked Kitesurfen, klettern, ordentlich körperliche Arbeit inkl schwer heben... Ja evtl. Macht es irgendendwann noch mal Stress... Vermutlich wenn man mal kraft und fitness schleifen lässt)


----------



## Deffel (10. Mai 2021)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Hochstand und Hochstand...
Hochstand, aber Bänder haben gehalten, und sind einfach nur was länger..  Schulter etwas instabil, aber immerhin hängt der Arm nicht nur an Muskeln...
Hochstand, Bänder haben nicht gehalten, Schulter instabil... Kann gehen, muss aber nicht
Tossy  ist ne Bitch,,,


----------



## Fipz49 (10. Mai 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Bei mir mit Platte glücklicherweise alles wie „geplant“. Kommt nächste Woche, nach 8 Wochen, wieder raus.


und dann fleißig trainieren und dehnen. 😎💪
Nach 4 Monaten seit Plattenentfernung beweglicher als vor Unfall … nur 100% Kraft fehlt noch (bei Liegestütz und Klimmzug), Geduld ist gefragt. 😇😎


----------



## m11072 (10. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Hochstand und Hochstand...
> Hochstand, aber Bänder haben gehalten, und sind einfach nur was länger..  Schulter etwas instabil, aber immerhin hängt der Arm nicht nur an Muskeln...
> Hochstand, Bänder haben nicht gehalten, Schulter instabil... Kann gehen, muss aber nicht
> Tossy  ist ne Bitch,,,


Der Hochstand stört mich am wenigstens. Ist ne Schaftbreite. Aber es knorxt da drinnen bei jeder Bewegung. Am liebsten wäre mir den Scheiss raus zu nehmen und einfach sein zu lassen. Ich bereue die OP eh schon sowas von. Und wenn jetzt ne Platte rein kommt/muss dann steht nochmals eine dritte OP zur Entfernung an. Vermute aber sein lassen kann man es nicht, da die Bohrkanäle sich immer mehr weiten. Werde mir nächste Woche eine Zweitmmeinung einholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m11072 (10. Mai 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Oh man das klingt echt übel... Bin übrigens mit bei dir im Boot... Dez. 19 Kreuzband, Innenband, Meniskus, partellasehne teilweise, knorpelriss, und wadenbeinkopf disloziert... Mai '20 Tossy3/RW5...
> 
> Wünsch dir von Herzen ganz viel Kraft dafür... Bei mir hats nach hakenplatte auch nicht ganz gehalten... Knapp 1cm hochstand... Lass ich aber so, geht problemlos.
> ... Ist aber bei Ärzten natürlich dein Fehler... Das tightrope kann garnicht zu eng gewesen sein.
> ...


Was meinst du mit eng genug? Das haben sie nach der OP zu mir gesagt das, sie es über korrigiert haben, weil es meistens wieder hoch kommt.


----------



## Deffel (10. Mai 2021)

Der Grund für sich einarbeitende Tighrope Platten ist, in aller Regel, das die Bänder nicht zusammen gewachsen sind, und somit die tragende Rolle Übernehmen, entgegen der häufigen Meinung ist das Tighrope nicht für Dauerbelastung geeignet, (sonst könnte man bei Weaver Dunn ja auf Allocraft verzichten ) und kann sogar , wenn es stört entfernt werden, (sehr selten)


----------



## m11072 (10. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Der Grund für sich einarbeitende Tighrope Platten ist, in aller Regel, das die Bänder nicht zusammen gewachsen sind, und somit die tragende Rolle Übernehmen, entgegen der häufigen Meinung ist das Tighrope nicht für Dauerbelastung geeignet, (sonst könnte man bei Weaver Dunn ja auf Allocraft verzichten ) und kann sogar , wenn es stört entfernt werden, (sehr selten)


Verstehe nur Bahnhof. Das die Bänder nicht zusammen gewachsen sind könnte stimmen, darum wieder der Hochstand. Was kann der Grund dafür sein?


----------



## Deffel (10. Mai 2021)

Bänder, sind, da schlecht durchblutet, immer problematisch, Gründe gibt es viele. 

Du solltest jetzt jedenfalls nach einer Schulterklinik suchen, sind deine Bänder wirklich nicht zusammengewachsen, ist die Chance, das es nach ein paar Wochen noch zu nähen ist, sehr gering.
Dann käme nur noch Weaver Dunn ( Op mit eigen (aus dem Knie) oder Spender Sehne ) in Frage. Da gibt es aber nur wenige Spezialisten, die man da dran lassen sollte.


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Mai 2021)

Bis so Bänder ihr volle Stabilität wieder erreicht haben dauerts halt bis zu 2 Jahre... In der Zeit können die sich auch noch n bisschen straffen, wenn die muskulär gut unterstützt/ entlastet sind. 

... Kann also schon sein dass sie irgendwie zusammen sind... Aber wenn das Tightrope halt zu fest gezogen ist, übernimmt das halt is ganze zeit 100% der last... Weniger Anreiz für den Körper die Bänder zu stabilisieren, wenn sie eh keine Last sehen. 

Um ne OP wirst du halt wohl eh nicht rum kommen... Ob ich mir an deiner Stelle jetzt nochmal ne hakenplatte rein machen lassen würde... Eher nicht... Die bringts eigentlich nur bei ner frischen Verletzung, wenn die Bänder noch nah genug an einander liegen. 
Jetzt nach nen paar Monaten sind sie entweder zusammen oder haben sich zurück gezogen. 
... Op mit Eigentransplantat kannst du in ein zwei Jahren immer noch machen. 

Uch hatte bei mir im Knie ein ligamys Implantat für 6monate (quasi gleiches Prinzip wie tightrope, nur das das kreuzband zusätzlich genäht wird) 
... Das hatten sie eindeutig zu stark vorgespannt, sodass es das knie ständig nach vorn auf den Meniskus gezogen hat... Hat das halbe jahr echt ne menge stress bereitet, wohl inkl. Dem Meniskusschaden, weil den hatte ich weder auf dem ursprünglichen MRT, noch in der OP. 
... Mit entfernung der spannfeder (das seil bleibt im knie) war innerhalb von 2 Wochen ruhe und Frieden 

... Daher würde ich jetzt maximal Endoskopisch das tight rope trennen und evtl entfernen lassen und mal ein paar Wochen/Monate warten. 
... Dann kannst du von nem schulterspezialisten immer noch nen Transplantat rein ziehen lassen.


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m11072 (12. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank, ich werde mir noch eine zweit Meinung einholen und dann wieder berichten.


----------



## Wolsif (18. Mai 2021)

So mein Tossy 3 Unfall ist ca. 1 Jahr her. Nun hab ich letztens ein MRT machen lassen, da ich immer noch Schmerzen habe bei bestimmten Bewegungen.
Diagnose: Impingement Syndrom
Arzt hat gesagt erstmal mit Physio versuchen und Rotatorenmanschette stärken... operieren kann man immer noch.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung bzw mit der OP?


----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

Wolsif schrieb:


> So mein Tossy 3 Unfall ist ca. 1 Jahr her. Nun hab ich letztens ein MRT machen lassen, da ich immer noch Schmerzen habe bei bestimmten Bewegungen.
> Diagnose: Impingement Syndrom
> Arzt hat gesagt erstmal mit Physio versuchen und Rotatorenmanschette stärken... operieren kann man immer noch.
> Hat jemand damit Erfahrung bzw mit der OP?


Wie wurde dann Operiert, welche Methode? Dies Diagnose hat man mir nach der Tossy 3 OP mit Tightrope auch gestellt, das ich immer starke Schmerzen hatte die nicht vergingen. Der Physio hat mir gesagt so ne Diagnose stellen die schnell und wenn bekommt man das mit Physiotherapie gut in den Griff. Mein Problem sind aber das gerissene und in den Knochen eingearbeitete Tight Rope. Lustiger Weise Schmerzfrei bis auf eine paar bestimmte Bewegungen. Heute Nachmittag hole ich mir mal eine Zweitmeinung ein.Dann Berichte ich. Danke und viele Grüsse


----------



## Wolsif (18. Mai 2021)

Hakenplatte... wurde letzten August rausgenommen. Ich werde über den Sommer erstmal fleißig die Übungen machen und hoffe, dass es dadurch besser wird.
Wenn nicht, werde ich mir bei einem Schulterspezialisten Rat holen und die OP evtl durchführen.
Sorge ist nur da, dass danach der Oberarmknochen noch weiter ins Schulterdach rutscht und die OP umonst war...


----------



## _bammbamm (18. Mai 2021)

Wolsif schrieb:


> Hakenplatte... wurde letzten August rausgenommen. Ich werde über den Sommer erstmal fleißig die Übungen machen und hoffe, dass es dadurch besser wird.
> Wenn nicht, werde ich mir bei einem Schulterspezialisten Rat holen und die OP evtl durchführen.
> Sorge ist nur da, dass danach der Oberarmknochen noch weiter ins Schulterdach rutscht und die OP umonst war...


was ist passiert, dass die hakenplatte nicht geholfen hat oder was habe ich falsch verstanden?

bei mir steht in zwei tagen die hakenplatte an, da ich mir vor einer woche tossy 3 verpasst habe. seilzug soll nicht so gut sein und man muss trotzdem still legen, bei der hakenplatte kann man sich weiterhin bewegen und direkt mit physio beginnen. nach 8 wochen soll die paltte dann wieder raus.


----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

ich habe es so verstanden das die hakenplatte schon geholfen hat aber jetzt ein Impingement Syndrom diagnostiziert wurde. ich hatte tossy drei, alle bänder gerissen und auch schultereckeglenk gebrochen mit deutlicher verschiebung. bei mir wurden zwei tightrope eingesetzt. 6 wochen hand in schlinge.  seit op nur schmerzen. dann über nacht auf einmal keine schmerzen. danach wurde festgestellt das sich das tightrope gelockert und/oder eingearbeitet hat. der doc wollte dann gleich nochmal operieren. heute bei der zweitmeinung meinte des arzt das dies wohl zu straff eingebaut war, deshalb auch die ständigen schmerzen, weil der knochen gerieben hat und irgendwann hat sich das teightrope gelöst, schmerzen war weg. nun kleiner hochstand. jetzt wirde bei mir mal beobachtet und schauen was passiert. nächstes röntgen in sechs wochen. der doc meinste das die tossy drei viel zu schnell operiert werden. 
mit heutigen wissensstand würde ich vermutlich zumindest nach dem unfall ein paar tage warten und schauen wie es sich verhält. wäre vermutlich ohne op gleich gefahren wenn nicht besser. hinterher ist man immer gescheider.  hakenplatte kam für mich nicht infrage, da nochmals ein op zu entfernung benötigt wird. ausserdem ist das ding schon recht massiv was da eingebaut wird. auf jeden fall gute besserung an alle.


----------



## Fipz49 (18. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> bei mir steht in zwei tagen die hakenplatte an, da ich mir vor einer woche tossy 3 verpasst habe. … bei der hakenplatte kann man sich weiterhin bewegen und direkt mit physio beginnen. nach 8 wochen soll die paltte dann wieder raus.


läuft normal sehr gut 👍
vor 7 Monaten Hakenplatte , vor 4 Monaten herausgenommen … ich bin dank Dehnungen, leichtem Krafttraining und tgl Racebike (7.000 km) fast beweglicher als vor dem Unfall. 100% Kraft noch nicht, Geduld ist angesagt.

Man sollte aber beachten, Tossy 3 ist nicht immer gleich.


----------



## Sebi186 (18. Mai 2021)

Also ich hatte 2017  die Hackenplatte bekommen hab mich relativ zurück gehalten nach 12 Wochen ist das Teil wieder raus gekommen seit dem habe ich keinerlei Einschränkungen ect.


----------



## marci911 (18. Mai 2021)

Sebi186 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte 2017  die Hackenplatte bekommen hab mich relativ zurück gehalten nach 12 Wochen ist das Teil wieder raus gekommen seit dem habe ich keinerlei Einschränkungen ect.


Hört sich gut an! Meine kommt morgen wieder raus. Bin gespannt ob alles hält... in 2 Wochen gehts ins Trainingslager


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

@m11072​Was ist denn
 ein kleiner Hochstand, und sind die Bänder noch intakt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> @m11072​Was ist denn
> ein kleiner Hochstand, und sind die Bänder noch intakt ?





Deffel schrieb:


> @m11072​Was ist denn
> ein kleiner Hochstand, und sind die Bänder noch intakt ?


Ich habe ca. wieder eine halbe bis 3/4 Schaft breite hochstand. Die Bänder sind futsch, leider


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

Shit, also Quasi Tossy3 konservativ..  Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Fipz49 (18. Mai 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Ich habe ca. wieder eine halbe bis 3/4 Schaft breite hochstand


wieviel mm sind das? 🥴


----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Shit, also Quasi Tossy3 konservativ..  Willkommen im Club.


Ja am 13.02.21 Op mit twin Tight Rope. Seit dem bis 23.04 Höllen Schmerzen. Dann von am Morgen des 24.04 aufgestanden und schmerzfrei über Nacht. Bin mir vorgekommen wie im falschen Film. Am 06.05 wurde dann wieder ein Hochstand diagnostiziert und das sich das Tightrope eingearbeitet ist und evtl. gerissen ist. Arzt wollte gleich wieder operieren. Andere Doch meinte heute mal abwarten da mehr oder weniger Schmerzfrei. Es knorzt einfach in der Schulter.


----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

Fipz49 schrieb:


> wieviel mm sind das? 🥴


Müsste ich messen oder messen lassen. Schätze so je nach Haltund 15mm


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

interessant, das er da operieren will, das die Bänder noch zu retten sind, eher unwahrscheinlich ... Es sei er ist Wirklich Speziallist, und kann Weaver Dunn ( da gibt es sehr sehr sehr wenige )


----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> interessant, das er da operieren will, das die Bänder noch zu retten sind, eher unwahrscheinlich ... Es sei er ist Wirklich Speziallist, und kann Weaver Dunn ( da gibt es sehr sehr sehr wenige )


Ja darum habe ich mir heute eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt. Das Argument für die zweit OP des erstbehandelden Arztes ist das sich die Tightrope so in den Knochen eingearbeitet hat das der Knochen evtl bei Belastung brechen könnte. Ich versuche da mal Bilder vom Hochstand und die CT Bilder und MR Bilder einzustellen. Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen wenn ich operiere das ich nach drei Monaten wieder auf dem Bike sitze und Skifahre.


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

Bei op, je nach Anspruch, sind 3 Monate selten wirklich zu schaffen, und wenn, dann mit der Gefahr die Bänder zu zerreißen, die sind erst deutlich später wieder 100%,
Da bei mir keine OP möglich war, sass ich nach 7 Tagen wieder auf dem Rad ( Aussage vom Arzt, kaputter als kaputt geht eh nicht) Aber 100 % ist es auch nicht, aber mich Operieren zu lassen, mit Sehnen Implantat, mit 60:40 erfolg, so schlecht ist es auch nicht-))


----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Bei op, je nach Anspruch, sind 3 Monate selten wirklich zu schaffen, und wenn, dann mit der Gefahr die Bänder zu zerreißen, die sind erst deutlich später wieder 100%,
> Da bei mir keine OP möglich war, sass ich nach 7 Tagen wieder auf dem Rad ( Aussage vom Arzt, kaputter als kaputt geht eh nicht) Aber 100 % ist es auch nicht, aber mich Operieren zu lassen, mit Sehnen Implantat, mit 60:40 erfolg, so schlecht ist es auch nicht-))


Welcher Bänder nähen sie dann und können zusammen wachsen? Was ist wenn die nicht mehr zusammen wachsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fipz49 (18. Mai 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Müsste ich messen oder messen lassen. Schätze so je nach Haltund 15mm


das ist ja arg … deshalb erwähnte ich meinen kleinen Knubbel von 1-2 mm bisher nicht, stört auch nicht. 🥴


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

Vereinfacht gesagt : Sie Schneiden dir eine Sehne aus dem Bein( die man wohl eh nicht braucht) und wickeln dir das  lustig ums Schlüsselbein und Coracoid, dann wird das in der Regel mit Thight-Rope unterstützt, oder auch Hackenplatte ( nicht so gerne, weil die Heilungsdauer wesentlich länger ist)  Mein Orthopäde sagt, er kennt max eine Handvoll Chirurgen, die er das machen lassen würde, da die Erfolgsaussichten ( Bewegung, Schmerzfreiheit usw) deutlich schlechter sind, als bei Akut Ops.


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

Fipz, nein, wenn die Bänder weg sind, ist das besser ,wenn es mehr als ein paar mm sind, da sonst die die Knochen unkontrolliert "Kuscheln" , dann hilft wieder nur "Weaver Dunn" und/oder Einkürzung des Schlüsselbeins.


----------



## m11072 (18. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Vereinfacht gesagt : Sie Schneiden dir eine Sehne aus dem Bein( die man wohl eh nicht braucht) und wickeln dir das  lustig ums Schlüsselbein und Coracoid, dann wird das in der Regel mit Thight-Rope unterstützt, oder auch Hackenplatte ( nicht so gerne, weil die Heilungsdauer wesentlich länger ist)  Mein Orthopäde sagt, er kennt max eine Handvoll Chirurgen, die er das machen lassen würde, da die Erfolgsaussichten ( Bewegung, Schmerzfreiheit usw) deutlich schlechter sind, als bei Akut Ops.


Ja aber bei meiner akut Op mit Tightrope, nähen die da die gerissenen Bänder und Gelenk Kapsel wieder zusammen. Ohne Bänder was sind die Folgen ausser Schulterhochstand


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

ja die nähen die originalen Bänder zusammen
Gelenkkapsel ist eh meistens hops, daher Spätfolge Arthose, auch da streiten sich die Gelehrten wer die Eher bekommt, Die konservativen, oder die mit op..


----------



## Deffel (18. Mai 2021)

Wenn du Zeit hast, hier mal eine Diskussion von Spezialisten ( fängt so bei Min 5 an)





						DVSE Live
					






					www.dvse-live.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolsif (19. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> was ist passiert, dass die hakenplatte nicht geholfen hat oder was habe ich falsch verstanden?
> 
> bei mir steht in zwei tagen die hakenplatte an, da ich mir vor einer woche tossy 3 verpasst habe. seilzug soll nicht so gut sein und man muss trotzdem still legen, bei der hakenplatte kann man sich weiterhin bewegen und direkt mit physio beginnen. nach 8 wochen soll die paltte dann wieder raus.



nein, hakenplatte hat geholfen und alles an sich gut, was den tossy 3 angeht.
Aber der Oberarmknochen steht zu sehr im Schulterdach und daher das Impingement... keine Ahnung, ob falsch geheilt oder was auch immer


----------



## rrrobin (19. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte vor etwa 10 Monaten meinen Unfall, Rockwood 5. 

Wurde mit Hakenplatte operiert, die Beschwerden hielten sich in Grenzen. Gegen Ende (gute 3 Monate) hab ich die Hakenplatte gespürt, am Anfang war alles gut. 

Die schlimmsten Schmerzen hatte ich tatsächlich in den ersten Wochen nach der OP in den Oberarmmuskeln weil ich den Arm nicht bewegen durfte. 

Die zweite OP war Pipifax, das wäre für mich heute kein Argument mehr (vorher hat mich das auch abgeschreckt). 

Etwa 2 Wochen nach der Entfernung der Hakenplatte hatte ich wieder einen Hochstand, so langsam scheint er sich aber wieder zu reduzieren (bilde ich mir ein, kann das überhaupt sein?). 

Vorder der OP hatte ich gute 2 Schaftbreiten Hochstand, nach der OP etwa 0,5 bis 0,75. Das Ergebnis ist laut Orthopäde nicht optimal, im Alltag habe ich aber (zumindest noch) keine Probleme. 

Ich hab volle Beweglichkeit, volle Kraft, keine Schmerzen. Ab und zu knirscht es im Getriebe bei manchen Bewegungen, bis jetzt aber schmerzfrei. Gartenarbeit, Schaufeln, Steine tragen alles kein Problem. 

Ich hab mich aber auch geschont, auf Sport verzichtet und fast nur die Übungen vom Physio gemacht. Ich bin nicht der Typ der sich nach ein paar Tagen mit kaputten Knochen auf die Rolle stellen oder gar draußen fahren muss... Muss jeder selber wissen, ich finde es überaus dämlich. 

Also, keine Angst vor der Hakenplatte. Aus meiner (das gilt aber nur für mich!) Erfahrung würde ich sagen das längere Ruhigstellen bei den Seilzugverfahren ist schlimmer als die Hakenplatte.


----------



## Sebi186 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich kann von der Hakenplatte auch nur Positives Berichten. Ich schließe mich aber an das ich null Sport gemacht habe nur Übungen das erste mal auf dem Rad war ich ca 4,5 Monate nach dem Unfall ... ob’s an der guten Heilung oder der Schonzeit liegt kann ich nicht sagen aber ich habe 0,0 Hochstand und keinerlei Beschwerden oder Einschränkungen. Zum Thema schmerzen nach der OP oder dann zu Hause ... das Zeug war mega 🤣 im KH hatte ich eine Schmerzmittelpumpe die ich aber nur ein Mal betätigt habe und zu Hause habe ich 1,5 Wochen Tilidin bekommen also ich für mich kann sagen schmerzen was ist das ...


----------



## rrrobin (19. Mai 2021)

Die erste Nacht nach dem Einsetzen der Platte war schon heftig, trotz Schmerzmittelpumpe. Danach ging es aber gut, abgesehen von dem Muskelschmerz nach ein paar Tagen ruhigstellung. Tilidin hatte ich auch 

Die Schmerzen nach dem Unfall bzw. vor der OP waren bei mir nicht so schlimm. Ich hab sogar noch mein Fahrrad 200 Höhenmeter ins Tal geschoben (da war zum Glück eine Straße...)


----------



## Fipz49 (19. Mai 2021)

rrrobin schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar noch mein Fahrrad 200 Höhenmeter ins Tal geschoben (da war zum Glück eine Straße...)


ich bin noch 20 km nach Hause gefahren (Schock und Amnesie) 🙈


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. Mai 2021)

rrrobin schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Typ der sich nach ein paar Tagen mit kaputten Knochen auf die Rolle stellen oder gar draußen fahren muss... Muss jeder selber wissen, ich finde es überaus dämlich.



Finds ok wenn das nichts für dich ist, aber nach nem Jahr Pandemie könnte man gelernt haben, dass es ne nicht hilfreich ist aufgrund eigener Ansichten andere Leute zu beleidigen. 

Lg


----------



## marci911 (19. Mai 2021)

Bin wieder clean…


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. Mai 2021)

Die war haber ziemlich homeopathisch festgeschraubt 😅

... Ich mein, ja drei Punkte sind statisch bestimmt, aber bei mir haben sie trotzdem 5 reingeballert


----------



## marci911 (19. Mai 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Die war haber ziemlich homeopathisch festgeschraubt 😅


Hat gehalten


----------



## Sebi186 (19. Mai 2021)

Drei reicht ewig 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fipz49 (19. Mai 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Bin wieder clean…


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. Mai 2021)

Anfänger  😅


----------



## _bammbamm (20. Mai 2021)

Wolsif schrieb:


> nein, hakenplatte hat geholfen und alles an sich gut, was den tossy 3 angeht.
> Aber der Oberarmknochen steht zu sehr im Schulterdach und daher das Impingement... keine Ahnung, ob falsch geheilt oder was auch immer


Das impi bekommst du mit dehnen super in den griff.

Ich habe mal den Ansatz gehabt, da ich sehr viel kletterte und bouldere. Habe damals aber eher weniger gedehnt. Ich habe mir einen Ausgleich gesucht und es wurde yoga. Ist die perfekte Kombi und radfahren für kondi und Pumpe. 😅


----------



## _bammbamm (20. Mai 2021)

So Leute .... Meine hakenplatte ist jetzt seit ca 14h drin. Liege grad im kh und je nach dem wie es morgen geht, darf ich heim oder bleibe eine zweite Nacht. Habe einiges an schmerzen im Moment, ich vermute aber mal die kommen von der vernähten kapsel und band....

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? War der Schmerz schnell weg? Wann konnten ihr den Arm wieder für kleine Dinge, wie Maus schieben, Tasse halten, Gabel nutzen verwenden?  😌


----------



## Sebi186 (20. Mai 2021)

Schmerzen hatte ich nach der OP maximal als drückender gut ertragbarer Schmerz hatte aber eine Schmerzmittel Pumpe und zu Hause dann Tilodin und war schmerzfrei. Man soll ja seinen Arm nicht activ nutzen ... ich hab z.B meinen Kaputten Arm mit dem guten Arm auf den Tisch hoch gelegt und dann die Gabel oder Maus normal benutzt ich hab halt nicht meinen kaputten Arm von alleine ( mit Muskelkraft ) auf den Tisch hoch gelegt ... ich war aber auch sehr vorsichtig ... anderen hier sind ja schon nach 4 Wochen wieder Fahrrad gefahren ...


----------



## Fipz49 (20. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? War der Schmerz schnell weg? Wann konnten ihr den Arm wieder für kleine Dinge, wie Maus schieben, Tasse halten, Gabel nutzen verwenden?  😌


ab Tag 3 tgl besser, Tag 10 Schmerzmittel abgesetzt … im Bett hats noch länger gestört


----------



## Fipz49 (20. Mai 2021)

Sebi186 schrieb:


> anderen hier sind ja schon nach 4 Wochen wieder Fahrrad gefahren ...


weil Tossy 3 und Körper nie gleich sind


----------



## LeaLoewin (20. Mai 2021)

also Schmerzen waren bei mir nach 3Tagen so dass es ohne Schmerzmittel ok war, drückte halt noch in der Schulter.
Erste Nacht war halt ätzend ... kühlen und nicht die Zähne zusammenbeißen ... ordentlich Novalgin und Ibu rein ... Tillidin ist auch super 
(Aber mit nur nem leichten kühlpack... der Pfleger hatte mir da gefühlt 5kg Eis rein gepackt... das tat dann eher zusätzlich weh)

Gute Besserung

PS: wird in den nächsten Wochen dann irgendwann erstmal wieder schlimmer (nicht so schlimm wie jetzt), weil die Muskeln verspannen... Ibu ist auch ein Muskelrelaxan  ... ansonsten den Türrahmen hinten unters Schulterblatt drücken zum lockern/massieren
nen Wasserglas durfte ich direkt... Maus war dank Trackpad auch kein Thema aufm Sofa mit kissen unterm Ellbogen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Mai 2021)

Oh Mann, da werden Erinnerungen wach..

Meine OP war Anfang Oktober ´20. Und der erste Monat danach war teilweise schon ziemlich hart. Vor allem die Muskelverspannungen waren sehr schmerzhaft. Mein Kreislauf war teils auch in dieser Zeit sehr empfindlich. Gehen konnte ich anfangs nur wenige Meter. Aufstehen und hinlegen hat auch gefühlt Lichtjahre gedauert. Nach sechs Wochen hab ich mich das erste Mal wieder aufs Rad getraut, und nach der siebten Woche hab ich schon die erste kleine Waldautobahnrunde gedreht. Bereits nach acht Wochen wurde mir dann die Hakenplatte wieder entfernt. Bis ich wieder so ziemlich der Alte war was Beweglichkeit, Kraft und Selbstvertrauen betrifft, hat es dann nochmal fünf Monate gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (21. Mai 2021)

Stimmt bis ich wirklich wieder das zutrauen hatte auch im Steilen Gelände dynamisch genug Stützkraft aufbauen zu können hat auch echt lang gedauert.
Zugkraft und Beweglichkeit hatte ich mit Schwimmen echt schnell wieder im Griff.

@_bammbamm  hoffe du hast gut geschlafen und es geht schon besser heute.
.. bin am ersten tag schon ziemlich viel im KH rumgelatscht + viel trinken um den Kreislauf in Gang zu bringen und den ganzen Scheiß an abbauproduckten von den Narkosemitteln raus zu bekommen.
(hab nach all den OPs irgendwie die erste Woche immer wasser gesoffen wie son Loch, ganz automatisch)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. Mai 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Stimmt bis ich wirklich wieder das zutrauen hatte auch im Steilen Gelände dynamisch genug Stützkraft aufbauen zu können hat auch echt lang gedauert.
> Zugkraft und Beweglichkeit hatte ich mit Schwimmen echt schnell wieder im Griff.


Im See war es mir dann doch im Winter zu kalt, und Schwimmbäder sind ja nunmal nicht offen gewesen..


----------



## LeaLoewin (21. Mai 2021)

würd auch echt gern wieder... hoffentlich gehts bei uns bald mal unter 100 und das Freibad kann aufmachen


----------



## _bammbamm (21. Mai 2021)

Meine nacht war ziemlich kurz. Hatte heute morgen richtig derbe schmerzen und bekam eine nette Kapsel die mich gut abgeschossen hat. 😆 bei der visite wurde mir die drenage, die ich noch drin hatte entfernt. Seit dem geht es permanent bergauf. Zum kontrollroentgen und zurück bin ich auch gelaufen und dann hier auf Station noch ne runde. 😏

Der muskelansatz auf dem Schlüsselbein, zum heben des Oberarms zieht natürlich noch gewaltig und an bewegen ist immo nicht zu denken, aber pendeln geht gut und schultern runterziehen auch. 😊 ich würde nur gern mal duschen aber das funktioniert noch nicht mit der Beklebung(Pflaster) und Bewegungseinschränkung. Villt dann morgen?! 😅


----------



## marci911 (21. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> Meine nacht war ziemlich kurz. Hatte heute morgen richtig derbe schmerzen und bekam eine nette Kapsel die mich gut abgeschossen hat. 😆 bei der visite wurde mir die drenage, die ich noch drin hatte entfernt. Seit dem geht es permanent bergauf. Zum kontrollroentgen und zurück bin ich auch gelaufen und dann hier auf Station noch ne runde. 😏
> 
> Der muskelansatz auf dem Schlüsselbein, zum heben des Oberarms zieht natürlich noch gewaltig und an bewegen ist immo nicht zu denken, aber pendeln geht gut und schultern runterziehen auch. 😊 ich würde nur gern mal duschen aber das funktioniert noch nicht mit der Beilegung und Bewegungseinschränkung. Villt dann morgen?! 😅


Das sind immer Momente an denen man seinem Partner völlig ausgeliefert ist... die erste Dusche nach der OP 😆

Wünsche Dir eine gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## LeaLoewin (21. Mai 2021)

wohl dem der zu dem Zeitpunkt in einer Partnerschaft ist ... alleine ists noch mehr spaß ... ich weiß wovon ich rede... aber man hat ja zeit zum kreativ werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _bammbamm (21. Mai 2021)

Ich frei mich auch schon, da ich ebenso single bin. 😆😅

Zumindest wird es bei mir gefuehlt von Stunde zu Stunde besser. Ich bin nun auch schon ne Ecke durchs kh gerannt. Mein Zähler ist bei 3000 schritten. 😂 und immer wieder fein pendeln und schultern runterziehen. 😎


----------



## _bammbamm (22. Mai 2021)

Ich habe da noch was gefunden... 🤓

Sehenswert, aber leider nur auf englisch. 




Am Ende weist er darauf hin, dass es keine Empfehlung oder medizinische Beratung ist. Jeder muss selber mit Arzt und Physio sprechen und beraten was das persönlich Beste ist.

Ich find es jedenfalls Hammer was der erreicht  und mich pusht es innerlich schnell und kontrolliert wieder fit zu werden.  😎


----------



## Deffel (22. Mai 2021)

Er hat es nicht operieren lassen, darum geht es bei ihm.


----------



## _bammbamm (22. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Er hat es nicht operieren lassen, darum geht es bei ihm.


Richtig.
Ich würde mich nach allem was ich weiss und mit den Voraussetzungen die ich mitbringen, immer wieder für die op mit hakenplatte entscheiden.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (22. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> Meine nacht war ziemlich kurz. Hatte heute morgen richtig derbe schmerzen und bekam eine nette Kapsel die mich gut abgeschossen hat. 😆 bei der visite wurde mir die drenage, die ich noch drin hatte entfernt. Seit dem geht es permanent bergauf. Zum kontrollroentgen und zurück bin ich auch gelaufen und dann hier auf Station noch ne runde. 😏
> 
> Der muskelansatz auf dem Schlüsselbein, zum heben des Oberarms zieht natürlich noch gewaltig und an bewegen ist immo nicht zu denken, aber pendeln geht gut und schultern runterziehen auch. 😊 ich würde nur gern mal duschen aber das funktioniert noch nicht mit der Beklebung(Pflaster) und Bewegungseinschränkung. Villt dann morgen?! 😅


Sowas hier?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Ich würde mich nach allem was ich weiss und mit den Voraussetzungen die ich mitbringen, immer wieder für die op mit hakenplatte entscheiden.


Finde ja die Diskussion um die Art von OP oder nicht ein bisschen wie die Impstoffdiskussion.
Mein Doc (wohl ein absoluter Spezialist für Schulter) musste während der OP von Hakenplatte auf Dog Bone Tight Rope umschwenken, weil nix zum Platte festschrauben übrig war weil Schulterdach gebrochen. 
Nach 5 Wochen Klimmzzg und 6 Wochen top Rad. 4 Jahre später immer noch alles top.
Lehre daraus: nen guten Doc kann nix ersetzten
Guter Physio und fit vorher halt auch nicht


----------



## _bammbamm (22. Mai 2021)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Sowas hier? Anhang anzeigen 1276921


ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich nicht, was die mir genau gegeben haben. war eine rot-braune kapsel. die hat mich gut aus meiner wahrnehmung geschossen. 

ich bin seit heute frueh aus dem KH raus und habe seit gestern abend nichts mehr genommen und bin gluecklicherweise schmerzfrei.


----------



## _bammbamm (22. Mai 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Finde ja die Diskussion um die Art von OP oder nicht ein bisschen wie die Impstoffdiskussion.
> Mein Doc (wohl ein absoluter Spezialist für Schulter) musste während der OP von Hakenplatte auf Dog Bone Tight Rope umschwenken, weil nix zum Platte festschrauben übrig war weil Schulterdach gebrochen.
> Nach 5 Wochen Klimmzzg und 6 Wochen top Rad. 4 Jahre später immer noch alles top.
> Lehre daraus: nen guten Doc kann nix ersetzten
> Guter Physio und fit vorher halt auch nicht


au weia. ich habe zum glueck meiner meiner landung keinen knochen zerbrochen und "nur" die baender und kapsel total zerrissen.

ich find es total geil wie ihr alle eure geschichten erzaehlt und was ihr fuer erfolge erzielt habt! vor allem in welchem zeitraum noch dazu. wahnsinn. da habe ich grosse hoffnung und erwartung, dass ich in drei monaten wieder durch die waende klettern und rumbaumeln kann, von radfahren mal ganz abgesehen, dass das auch schon frueher wieder geht. :>

ich bin auch ganz bei dir, was diese diskussion angeht. das muss jeder fuer sich und bei jedem im einzelfall entschieden bzw. beraten werden. ich habe einen physio von einer freundin vorgeschlagen bekommen und will den kommende woche aufsuchen und hoffe, dass der so ist wie erzaehlt wird.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> au weia. ich habe zum glueck meiner meiner landung keinen knochen zerbrochen und "nur" die baender und kapsel total zerrissen.
> 
> ich find es total geil wie ihr alle eure geschichten erzaehlt und was ihr fuer erfolge erzielt habt! vor allem in welchem zeitraum noch dazu. wahnsinn. da habe ich grosse hoffnung und erwartung, dass ich in drei monaten wieder durch die waende klettern und rumbaumeln kann, von radfahren mal ganz abgesehen, dass das auch schon frueher wieder geht. :>
> 
> ich bin auch ganz bei dir, was diese diskussion angeht. das muss jeder fuer sich und bei jedem im einzelfall entschieden bzw. beraten werden. ich habe einen physio von einer freundin vorgeschlagen bekommen und will den kommende woche aufsuchen und hoffe, dass der so ist wie erzaehlt wird.


Toitoitoi 
Angenommen der „Metzger“ hat es gut gemacht ist Körpergefühl und Fleiß durch nix zu ersetzen 
Ich hatte in der Reha 2-3h Sport pro Tag. Und Rolle im Keller bei Inspektor Columbo (Zwift WTF…) ist nicht jeder Manns Sache mit hängenden Arm… völlig überraschend ist Mann nach 6 Wochen Intervalle fahren fit. Was eine Überraschung 🤷🏼‍♂️😂


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (23. Mai 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> was ist passiert, dass die hakenplatte nicht geholfen hat oder was habe ich falsch verstanden?
> 
> bei mir steht in zwei tagen die hakenplatte an, da ich mir vor einer woche tossy 3 verpasst habe. seilzug soll nicht so gut sein und man muss trotzdem still legen, bei der hakenplatte kann man sich weiterhin bewegen und direkt mit physio beginnen. nach 8 wochen soll die paltte dann wieder raus.




Schließe mich der ganzen Sache an. Am Dienstag OP, doch ich bete dafür das ich keine Folgebeschwerden habe. Die Bänder sind wohl auch alle heile gebleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (23. Mai 2021)

dann mal gutes Gelingen... hoffe das es nicht zu sehr weh tut jetzt son langes WE zu warten.


----------



## Deffel (23. Mai 2021)

Schlüsselbeinbruch ist die bessere ( klingt falsch) Verletzung. Jeder Tossy geplagte den ich kenne, hätte sich gewünscht es wäre ein Bruch -))


----------



## _bammbamm (23. Mai 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Schließe mich der ganzen Sache an. Am Dienstag OP, doch ich bete dafür das ich keine Forlgebeschwerden habe. Die Bänder sind wohl auch alle heile gebleiben sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1277853


autschn. ich kann zwar beim bruch nicht mitreden und weiss nicht was "besser" ist. gute besserung!!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> dann mal gutes Gelingen... hoffe das es nicht zu sehr weh tut jetzt son langes WE zu warten.




Danke Lea für deine Genesungswünsche.

Tatsächlich ist es so, das die Schmerzen absolut erträglich sind. Kurz nach dem Crash war es schlimmer. Ich kann meinen Arm ziemlich gut und schmerzfrei bewegen - man merkt halt nur das da irgendwie etwas lose in der Schulter ist.

@Deffel
Ok also ist das gar kein "Tossy"? Wenn ich mir die Bilder dazu im Netz ansehen schauen die sehr ähnlich wie meine Bilder aus.
Aber ich bin eben auch kein Doc. Der Helm hat jedenfalls das schlimmste verhindert, wäre der nicht gewesen, ich wüsste nicht ob ich jenals nochmal eine Zeile in diesem Forum posten würde. 

@_bammbamm 
Auch dir danke ich für die Genesungswünsche. Ganz ehrlich hatte ich das auch nie vor mir was zu brechen und es war immer in meinem Hinterkopf: "fahr lieber die Chickenline als hinterher im Krankenhaus aufzuwachen - bist ja schliesslich keine 15 mehr."

Dann traute ich mir doch immer mehr zu und die Sprünge werden höher, weiter, anspruchsvoller. Doch dann habe ich eben vorgestern auf einmal den Kopf zu gehabt und ich habe nicht so reagiert auf den Absprung wie ich es die letzten 70 Mal davor getan habe... 

Aber gut, es hätte echt schlimmer enden können (siehe Bilder vom Helm)










Auch wenn ich meine Sprünge umd Drops nicht mehr erweitern werde (das Nicolai ION G15 ist eh durch nur 145mm am Heck etwas begrenzt), werde ich mir nun für den Park einen Fullface und eine Protektorenweste zulegen und kann dies auch nur JEDEM der im Park fährt ans Herz legen - egal ob man nur Chickenlines fährt oder eben die großen Dinger springt.


----------



## Deffel (24. Mai 2021)

Wenn du sagst, die Bänder sind ganz, und was man so erkennen kann, siehst nach einen Schlüsselbeinendbruch aus. Ev Tossy, das sehen die, wenn die aufmachen-)))) wird
 aber vermutlich in dem Fall, mit einer der gleichen Methoden Operiert. halte uns auf dem laufenden , Und gute Besserung ( ist's wirklich nur ein Bruch,  hast du Glück im Unglück -)

Leider schützen Protektorenwesten nicht vor Schulterverletzungen, nur. vor Prellungen, Schürfwunden, Durchstichverletzungen. Vorteil, man kann dann sofort operiert werden, und muss nicht warten, bis das verheilt ist.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2021)

Ah ich verstehe, wenn also die Bänder mit gerissen sind, dann wäre es ein Tossy.

Na ich bete mal dafür das der Arzt sich nicht getäuscht hat und die Bänder ok sind. Weiss eh noch nicht wie ich die kommenden 6-8 Wochen Ruhe galten soll... wenn ich nichtmal aufs XC Bike kann - ein Alptraum.

Aber Gut, offensichtlich möchte Gott etwas mehr Ruhe für mich.


----------



## Deffel (24. Mai 2021)

Freu dich drauf, das du 100 % ohne Schmerzen und Bewegungseinschränkung wieder fit wirst.
Das ist bei schwereren Tossy Verletzungen nicht immer der Fall, und dauert auch meistens länger als 6 Wochen.
Wird schon !


----------



## LeaLoewin (24. Mai 2021)

Kannst ja dann rüber in den Schlüsselbein thread kommen... Da bist du ganz bestimmt auch nicht allein. 

Sieht nach nem ziemlich unkomplizierten bruch aus.. Gerade bruchfläche... Blöd dass sie es mit t ner Hakenplatte machen wollen/müssen weil sie dann eben zusetzlich noch ins schultergelenk und durchs schultereckgelenk müssen. 
... Zumindest steht das gelenk danach weider 100%gerade. 

Wie lang soll die Platte denn drin bleiben?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2021)

@Deffel 
Ja, das hoffe iuch eben auch. Hab extra die Rezissionen der Krankenhäuser hier in der Umgebung gelesen und das was für mich am nächsten liegt hatte sogar die meisten guten Berwertungen in Schulter OPs (Tossy über Schultergelenk bis hin zum Schlüsselbeinbruch) - bvesonders auch für den weiteren Verlauf der Bahndlung. War zudem auch dfas Krankenhaus in dem ich gestern in der Notaufnahme war. Nach nichtmal 10 Minuten saß ich schon beim Arzt und 30 Minuten später war der Oberarzt da. Personal freundlich usw... das passt denke ich.

@LeaLoewin 
Mal sehen, zuviel wollte ich mich auch nicht mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, sonst wird man noch total bekloppt. Ich vertraue darauf das Gott alles wieder so herstellt wie es mal war und die Ärzte ihr bestes geben lassen.
Aber deine Aussage "Sieht nach nem ziemlich unkomplizierten bruch aus.. Gerade bruchfläche..." ist ja schonmal gut - ich hab da keine Ahnung von. Das mit der Hakenplatte muss wohl sein - eben damit es wieder 100% gerade wird - das ist ja Sinn zweck der Operation  

Wie lange die Platte drin bleiben soll weiss ich noch nicht - vll hat es der Arzt gestern erwähnt, aber ich habe es überhört - waren viele Infos.
Ich weiss noch das gesagt wurde, wenne s ein komplizierter Bruch wäre, würde es mindestens acht Wochen dauern, was bei mir aber nicht der Fall wäre (was deine Aussage bestätigt).

Ich bete und hoffe einfach auf Gnade des Herrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (24. Mai 2021)

Hätt auch so aussehen können 😉

Gerade bruchflächen können sich halt direkt gut auf einander abstützen... d. h. Auf Druck können sie direkt Kraft aufnehmen, der bruchspalt wird zusammengedrückt und dadurch sehr klein. 
... Schräger bruch würde bei Druck an einander vorbei gleiten wollen... Daher ziemlich instabil und schwieriger für den Operateur gut und eng zueinander zu positionieren.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2021)

Das sieht aber, wie ich finde, nicht komplizierter aus als bei mir.

Aber gut, ich hoffe es ist gut verheilt. War es denn ein "schräger" Bruch bei dir? Dem Datum aufg dem Röntgenmbild zu Urteilen bist du auch ein 86er Jahrgang -da verheilt das ja noch alles gut :-D Obwohl ich mich mit der Verletzung jetzt echt alt fühle 

Wioe kam es zu deinem Bruch?


----------



## goldencore (24. Mai 2021)

Ich kann leider bestätigen, dass eine Protektorenweste nicht vor Tossy schützt, auch wenn es bei mir "nur" 2 bis 3 war/ist und ich keine OP hatte, aber nach knapp einem Jahr Physio immer noch gelegentlich Schmerzen und ein für den Rest des Lebens hochstehendes Schlüsselbein...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2021)

Warum hast du denn nicht operieren lassen? Dann hättest dui das hochstehende Schlüsselbein nicht...

Und das die Protektorenweste nicht vor allem schützt ist mir absolut bewusst, aber sie fängt schon einiges Ab. Wenn ich alleine an den Helm denke. Ich bin wiorklich Hart mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen und hatte nichts, keine Gehirnerschütterung oder sowas - da merkt man das sich die 150€ für den Helm gelohnt haben!


----------



## Deffel (24. Mai 2021)

Ich bin auch konservativ (Ohne OP).  zu der Entscheidung op/Kon. gibt es viele Gedanken, Alter, Beruf, Ansprüche, Vorerkrankungen usw usw, Der Hochstand ist dabei das geringste Problem, da er bis Tossy 3 unter den Klamotten eh nicht auffällt, und der Tossy 3 Konservativ, eh tunlichst dafür sorgen sollte, das er eine ausgeprägte Muskulatur hat....

Und es gibt Sportarten, bei denen das ungerne gemacht wird, solange der Sportler dieses Aktiv ausüben muss.


----------



## goldencore (24. Mai 2021)

Bei mir haben die von mir konsultierten Ärzte alle, bis auf den 1. im Krankenhaus nach dem Sturz, gesagt: Keine OP!
Der Hochstand sieht nur albern aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2021)

Also meint ihr ich sollte mir nochmal weitere Meinungen anhören?


----------



## Deffel (24. Mai 2021)

Du hast einen Bruch. der muss operiert werden, da er nicht von alleine aufeinander steht.. Da wird die zweite Meinung nicht viel anders sein, ev nur über das OP verfahren. Schlüsselbeinbruch gehört, im Gegensatz zur komplizierten Tossy 3-6 Verletzung zum Standart eines Operators.  Ich tippe mal, der setzt dir ne Hakenplatte rein, und gut ist, wenn das Wort Tight-Rope fällt, dann solltet du nachfragen, wie oft er es schon gemacht hat.   Generell ist eine zweite Meinung aber nie verkehrt.
Hier wird dir niemand deine Entscheidung abnehmen..


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2021)

Ok, alles klar.

Werde mal die Ohren offen halkten nach "Tight-Rope" - aber bisher war nur von der Hakenplatte die Rede. Der Oberarzt kam mirt auch so vor als ob das für Ihn echt 0815 Routine ist.. naja ich vertraue auf den Herrn, das wird schon! Amen!


----------



## LeaLoewin (24. Mai 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Das sieht aber, wie ich finde, nicht komplizierter aus als bei mir.
> 
> Aber gut, ich hoffe es ist gut verheilt. War es denn ein "schräger" Bruch bei dir? Dem Datum aufg dem Röntgenmbild zu Urteilen bist du auch ein 86er Jahrgang -da verheilt das ja noch alles gut :-D Obwohl ich mich mit der Verletzung jetzt echt alt fühle
> 
> Wioe kam es zu deinem Bruch?


... Guck mal genau hin... Da fliegen fünf teile in der Gegend rum... Alles Kreuz und quer gebrochen... Der Operateur meinte nur dass ich höllisch aufpassen soll die ersten Wochen damit das hält, war wohl echt nicht leicht zusammen zu puzzeln.

Nen drop gefahren... Die Woche davor schonmal da leicht gestürzt (gut abgerollt) und den Tag hats das erste Mal leidlich geklappt, wollts dann nochmal ordentlich fahren ums richtig im kopf zu haben... Nochmal gestürzt, abgerollt, keine schmerzen, nichts... Beim aufsetzen gemerkt dass irgendwas nicht stimmt.

Denk ich habs mir die Woche davor schon irgendwie angebrochen und dann ists vermutlich schon bei der Landung kollabiert, bevor ich überhaupt am Boden war

Guck mal in dem Schlüsselbein-Thread rum... Hakenplatte ist bei deinem Bruch Standard... Ist halt blöd weil du damit trotzdem mehr eingeschränkt bzgl physio bist, als mir net normalen Platte


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. Mai 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ... Guck mal genau hin... Da fliegen fünf teile in der Gegend rum... Alles Kreuz und quer gebrochen... Der Operateur meinte nur dass ich höllisch aufpassen soll die ersten Wochen damit das hält, war wohl echt nicht leicht zusammen zu puzzeln.
> 
> Nen drop gefahren... Die Woche davor schonmal da leicht gestürzt (gut abgerollt) und den Tag hats das erste Mal leidlich geklappt, wollts dann nochmal ordentlich fahren ums richtig im kopf zu haben... Nochmal gestürzt, abgerollt, keine schmerzen, nichts... Beim aufsetzen gemerkt dass irgendwas nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...


„Kreuz und quer“ 😂 mein Operateur hat ja bei der OP (4,5h…) von Platte auf Dog Bone umgeschwenkt mit dem Kommentar „da war am Schulterdach nicht mehr viel zum festschrauben“ 🤣 war aber so abgesprochen, dass er entscheidet. Er kann beide Methoden und macht das auch regelmäßig.
Ansonsten hätte es ne Platte gegeben aber auch so bisher alles top (4 Jahre her)


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Mai 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ... Guck mal genau hin... Da fliegen fünf teile in der Gegend rum... Alles Kreuz und quer gebrochen... Der Operateur meinte nur dass ich höllisch aufpassen soll die ersten Wochen damit das hält, war wohl echt nicht leicht zusammen zu puzzeln.
> 
> Nen drop gefahren... Die Woche davor schonmal da leicht gestürzt (gut abgerollt) und den Tag hats das erste Mal leidlich geklappt, wollts dann nochmal ordentlich fahren ums richtig im kopf zu haben... Nochmal gestürzt, abgerollt, keine schmerzen, nichts... Beim aufsetzen gemerkt dass irgendwas nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...




Na da hoffe ich das inzwischen (nach 2 jahren) alles wieder gut verheilt ist.

Heute ist die Op, wird schon alles werden ;-)


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Mai 2021)

Danke leute, habs überlebt  

Bänder sind alle noch heile. Platte soll jetzt drei Monate drin bleiben :-/
Ich hoffentlich kann aber in 4-5 Wochen wieder trainieren.


----------



## LeaLoewin (25. Mai 2021)

Sei vorsichtig... Denke mal das bei dir mit der Hakenplatte ähnliches gilt wie bei uns... Wenn du zu viel machst, reibst du dir damit von innen dein schultergelenk kaputt... Kannst ja bei den Bildern von mir vor ein paar Seiten sehen wie blank gerieben das Metall auf dem Haken ist.

Bisschen Rolle und entspannt graveln geht meist. Und halt was dein/e Physio dir gibt.

Erstmal gute Besserung... Wird irgendwann schneller vorbei sein als es am scheint.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Mai 2021)

Vielen vielen Dank. Ich muss mich jetzt um Geduld üben - und wenn ich anfange dann mit Kardio, also auf Asphalt mit dem Race-HT.

Und natürlich nur dann wenn der Doc die (Renn-)Freigabe erteilt


----------



## bernebane (31. Mai 2021)

Servus zusammen,

gestern hats mich(m/23) auch erwischt. Bin nach einem Sprung zu schnell in eine Kurve rein und diagonal über den Lenker abgestiegen/ geflogen. Ich habe gleich nach dem Aufprall gemerkt, dass da was "ab" ist. Bin dann noch per Kiesstraße zum Parkplatz runtergerollt, spätestens dann wars vom Schmerz her unerträglich. Im KH dann dieses schöne Bild mit der Diagnose Rockwood 4/ Tossy 3.
Nächsten Montag habe ich den OP-Termin für eine Hakenplatte. Ich hoffe mal das dabei alles gut läuft
und ich mit der Genesung starten kann.  🍻

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (31. Mai 2021)

Dann willkommen im Club. 
... Das wird schom! 

Bin gestern ziemlich genau ein Jahr nach meinem Tossy das erst mal richtig im bikepark gewesen (Winterberg) 
... Ging super, bin so ziemlich alles gefahren, auch meine ersten ordentlichenen drops (so 0,5 bis 1m Höhe)... Vorher hab ich mich immer nur bei gerade noch abrollbarer höhe und ins flat getraut.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (31. Mai 2021)

@bernebane 

Dann gute Besserung. Bei mir sind die Bänder Gott se Dank heile geblieben.

Pöatte ist jetzt fast ne Woche drin. Hatte bisher aber noch keine unerträglichen Schmerzen. Nur schlafen ist etwas doof.


----------



## Deffel (31. Mai 2021)

Du bist ja auch im falschen Forum, und gehörst eigentlich zu den glücklichen Schlüsselbein gebrochenen..-)))


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (31. Mai 2021)

Jajaja ich weiss 😀


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch im falschen Forum, und gehörst eigentlich zu den glücklichen Schlüsselbein gebrochenen..-)))


Wir sind aber empathischer hier 😂


----------



## Deffel (31. Mai 2021)

Klar die Schlüsselbeiner sind nach 8 Wochen durch -)


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (31. Mai 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Klar die Schlüsselbeiner sind nach 8 Wochen durch -)




Na ich will doch sehr bitten, ich wollte doch noch nach Finale dieses Jahr :-D


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. Mai 2021)

bernebane schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> gestern hats mich(m/23) auch erwischt. Bin nach einem Sprung zu schnell in eine Kurve rein und diagonal über den Lenker abgestiegen/ geflogen. Ich habe gleich nach dem Aufprall gemerkt, dass da was "ab" ist. Bin dann noch per Kiesstraße zum Parkplatz runtergerollt, spätestens dann wars vom Schmerz her unerträglich. Im KH dann dieses schöne Bild mit der Diagnose Rockwood 4/ Tossy 3.
> Nächsten Montag habe ich den OP-Termin für eine Hakenplatte. Ich hoffe mal das dabei alles gut läuft
> ...


Gute Besserung. Guter Bastler/Metzger und Physio sind Pflicht. Wenn du Körpergefühl und Ehrgeiz hast: Top!!! Wenn nur eins von beidem “Mach langsam” 😉
Toitoitoi! Das wird


----------



## BernhardG (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Vor nun drei Wochen hat es mich erwischt Tossy III / Rockwood IV oder V (habe ich nicht so genau rausgehört). Hat leider alles was länger gedauert mit den Terminen und auf eine Heilung der Bänder kann ich da so nun nicht mehr setzen. Schmerzen habe ich tatsächlich keine (es zieht halt je nach Bewegung ein wenig) und die Beweglichkeit der Schulter ist auch noch mehr oder weniger voll gegeben. Vorgestern hatte ich dann einen Termin im Krankenhaus und der Arzt hat sich echt Zeit genommen. Im Prinzip hat er folgende Optionen skizziert ohne davon eine klar zu bevorzugen:

1. OP mit der Hakenplatte
Nachteile:

zweite OP nach spätestens drei Monaten
Das Gewebe, was sich um die Knochen bildet ist nicht so stark, wie die Bänder und es ist daher gut
   möglich, dass das nicht hält

2. OP mit Tight Rope
Nachteile:
- Zwei Wunden - eine im Knie, um dort eine Sehne zu entnehmen, eine auf der Schulter (wäre mir 
  vermutlich egal - ich plane nicht noch Topmodell zu werden und selbst wenn sage ich mal nur   
  Photoshop)
- Gefahr, dass die Knochen, wenn man von oben drauf schaut nicht in einer Reihe stehen und dann   
  aneinander reiben -> Schmerzen

3. es einfach so zu lassen 
Nachteile 
- es ist ästethisch nicht so schön aber die Prognose bzgl. Belastbarkeit und Beweglichkeit wäre den OP's 
  gleichzusetzen

Was ich hier im Thread schon gelesen habe ist, dass man ein paar Tage nach der OP schon recht starke Schmerzen hat. Und ich glaube der (bei mir rechte) Arm wird eine Weile ruhig gestellt, was bei mir als Rechtshänder halt blöd ist. Beruflich muss ich keine große Kräfte auf die Schulter ausüben (arbeite im Büro). Aber ich würde halt gerne wieder vernünftig Radfahren (auch unbefestigte Wege; Downhill muss gar nicht) und den Arm belasten können (Druck-, Dreh- und Zugbelastungen). 

Und nun die Fragen:
a) Hat mit der Option 3 jemand hier Erfahrung?
b) Wenn ich nichts mache - stabilisiert sich das irgendwie? Also bildet sich da um den vorstehenden Knochen stützendes Gewebe? Und wenn ja wie lange dauert so etwas? Ab wann sollte ich das merken (im Moment schaffe ich es je nach Bewegung des Arms das Schlüsselbein frei zu bewegen ...)? 

Ich schaue, dass ich die Tage noch einmal zu meinem Orthopäden gehe, um den Bericht aus dem Krankenhaus zu besprechen und ggf. noch mal eine Überweisung zu bekommen, damit ich mir in einem anderen Krankenhaus eine Zweitmeinung einhole.

Vielen Dank vorab 

P.S. sorry, wenn das schon irgendwo hier im Thread beschrieben ist - ich bin damit noch nicht ganz durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. Juni 2021)

Also ich hatte die OP gerade erst, auch wenn, wie die Chirugin sagte, meine bänder nicht angerissen sind und ich damit nur einen klassischen Schlüsselbeinbruch habe.

Was ich zu der OP sagen kann: ich hatte 0 Schmerzen danach... nur ein ziehen und eben anfangs durch die Schwellung noch Bewegungseingeschränktheit. Ansonsten top!

Zweite OP - ok ist eben so - aber danach ists ja auch wieder gut....


----------



## LeaLoewin (4. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mein kreuzband ja nähen lassen, nach dem ligamys Verfahren und da wird ganz klar gesagt, max. 21 Tage nach Unfall... Danach wächst das band nicht mehr gescheit zusammen.
(ist im Kniegelenk aber halt auch schlechter mit blut und Nährstoffen versorgt)
... Danach wirds auch mit Sehnenentnahme ersetzt.

Also jetzt noch ne Hakenplatte, weiß nicht ob das so sinnvoll ist. Normalerweise kommt die ja ein/zwei Tage nach dem Unfall schon rein.

Finds gut das sie alle drei Optionen mit dir durchgesprochen haben... Normalerweise wird in Deutschland ja immer zur OP geraten.
... Guck mal das Video von Seth an, dass ich vor nen paar Seiten geteilt hab

Tightrope mit eigensehne kannst du auch immer noch in 5 Jahren machen, wenn du so nicht klar kommst

... Bin für mich halt froh das es mit der Hakenplatte ganz ok geklappt hat... Nicht perfekt aber hält wieder.
... Also wenn das noch ne echte Option ist würde ich es asap machen... Sonst abwarten und gucken


----------



## pseudosportler (4. Juni 2021)

Drei Wochen finde ich jetzt aber auch extrem lange, hatte 2008 auch eine Schultereckgelenkssprengung Tossy 3,  im heimischen Krankenhaus auch erst einen Termin im 3 Wochen bekommen,  mit der Krankenkasse telefoniert und 2 Tage später war ich unterm Messer, aber im einem anderen KH.
Ein Bikekollege der bei den Unfall dabei war sagte, er ist Orthopäde, wenn OP dann schnell.
Wurde mit Harkenplatte gefixt, nach 3 Monaten wieder entfernt, 2 Monate später die Trans Carpatia mitgefahren, ein 8 Tage Rennen in Polen, Null Probleme mit der Schulter, nur etwas mit der Kondition. 

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## BernhardG (4. Juni 2021)

Naja ein wenig bin ich da auch selber Schuld. Sturz am Freitag am langen Wochenende. Mittwoch Termin beim Orthopäden für den Freitag gemacht und dann hat es beim Krankenhaus halt noch einmal gedauert bis ich den Termin hatte (ok - da dann 12 Tage). Wenn man keine wirklichen Probleme hat, dann verschiebt man das gerne mal. Besser wäre gewesen, wenn ich direkt ins Krankenhaus gegangen wäre für das Röntgenbild etc. Hat aber leider auch keiner vorher was von dem drei Wochen Limit erzählt ...

Aber ändern kann ich es jetzt ohnehin nicht mehr - also jammern bringt nichts  

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Video - ich schaue mal


----------



## Deffel (4. Juni 2021)

Ich bin konservativ , also ohne op. Nein da bildet sich nix, wenn du mehr fragen dazu hast, schreib mich per Pn an, das würde den Faden hier sprengen


----------



## Deffel (4. Juni 2021)

Bernhard 
, das Röntgenbild, mit , oder ohne Gewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _bammbamm (4. Juni 2021)

bei mir war es so, dass ich an einem wochenende im KH war und mich als notfall meldete. die haben nur geroentgt und mich nach hause geschickt. ich solle ein mrt machen lassen und dann wieder kommen. mit bisschen glueck habe ich das mrt in der folgewoche in der tasche, bin dann aber in ein anderes KH gegangen, weil mir das erste KH echt zu bloed war. ende der geschichte war, dass der facharzt dort, mich beraten hat und mir


die hakenplatte als beste moeglichkeit fuer MICH und mein problem(t3/rw5 und kapselriss) vorgeschlagen hat. ich klettere sehr viel und benoetige daher ein "enges und stabiles" gelenk. auch kann ich ohne ruhigstellung den arm weiterhin bewegen aber NICHT belasten (ich muss gestehen ich habe hier und da schmerzen, da sehnenentzuendung durch vorherige schohnhaltung und die hakenplatte drueckt schon gut an der auflage am schulterblatt). weiterhin meinte der doc, dass auch das band vom rabenschnabelfortsatz wieder verwachsen wird, da es nah genug am schluesselbein sitzt, durch das hochhalten der hakenplatte)
das Seilsystem KANN nachgeben und es kann mit rucksaecken probleme geben im spaeteren leben. ausserdem muss der arm nach der op fuer mehrere wochen ruhig gestellt werden. anschliessende mobilisation. das war mal garnichts fuer mich.
konservativ hat ebenfalls seine themen, da das gelenk nicht mehr in seiner urspruenglichen stellung ist(verlaengerte bzw. nicht mehr vorhandene baender-verbindungen) und es so zu ungleichmaessiger belastung im gelenk kommen kann und das im spaeteren verlauf athrose(durch knorpelabrieb/verschleiss im gelenk) mit sich bringen kann. der betroffene muss hier sehr viel zeit und arbeit investieren um die muskulatur so aufzubauen, dass diese das gelenk stabilisieren. (hier muss man aber auch immer und permanent dran bleiben. ich glaube, dass koennen nur bezahlte sportler machen oder diese menschen, die den support dafuer haben.)

Meine op war 12 tage nach dem unfall. der doc sagte dazu, dass ein zeitfenster von 14 bis 21 tagen da ist, an dem die baender gut vernarben(zusammen wachsen) danach sieht es angeblich nicht mehr so gut aus und es muss mit "eigensehne" gearbeitet werden.

ausserdem wurde mir bis jetzt von unterschiedlichen quellen vermittelt, dass nach einem baender/sehnenriss, diese verwachsen und mindestens genauso stabil sind wie vorher. was bei erneutem unfall passieren kann, dass um den alten riss herum, diese reissen koennen. die stelle selber wird nicht mehr reissen. so wie ein gebrochener und verheilter knochen. die bruchstelle stabiler ist als vorher.

meine zwei cent.


----------



## BernhardG (4. Juni 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Bernhard
> , das Röntgenbild, mit , oder ohne Gewicht ?



Das war ohne Gewicht


----------



## Deffel (4. Juni 2021)

Dann sieht es nach cc abstand >100 % aus, dann eher Rockwood 5, und der sollte, so lauten selbst Konservativ Päpste, operiert werden..


----------



## BernhardG (4. Juni 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Dann sieht es nach cc abstand >100 % aus, dann eher Lockwood 5, und der sollte, so lauten selbst Konservativ Päpste, operiert werden..


dann nehme ich das auf jeden Fall in die Diskussion mit dem Orthopäden und der Zweitmeinung mit auf.


----------



## _bammbamm (4. Juni 2021)

BernhardG schrieb:


> dann nehme ich das auf jeden Fall in die Diskussion mit dem Orthopäden und der Zweitmeinung mit auf.


hallo bernhard,

ich moechte dir vorschlagen, dass du dir auf jeden fall auch erzaehlen laesst, was mehrere monate und jahre spaeter im gelenk passieren kann, wenn die unterschiedlichen vorschlaege gemacht werden. siehe mein beitrag oben. ich habe mir ebenfalls bei zwei weiteren aerzten eine meinung geholt. diese hatten fuer mich die gleiche aussage getroffen und empfehlung ausgesprochen. das heisst aber nichts fuer dich.

zusaetzlich habe ich bissl im internet rumgesucht und irgendwie kam dabei raus, dass 50% der konservativ behandelten, sich spaeter noch zu einer op entschieden, da es probleme gab. ebenfalls soll es bei 50% der konservativ behandelten, zu athrose gekommen sein. bei dem seilsystem kommt es wohl zu lockerungen des systems. da soll es vom einarbeiten in den knochen bis loesen der verseilung kommen.

die hakenplatte ist, meiner meinung nach, auch nicht ohne risiken zu betrachten. einmal die von dir erwaehnte zweit-op, dann bei unueberlegter bewegung ueber 90° kann es zu knochenschaeden kommen. allerdings ist nach den zwei bis drei monaten kein rueckstand mehr in der schulter und die baender sind in der regel wieder verwachsen, dass es "wie vorher" ist.

gute besserung und einen klaren kopf bei deiner entscheidung!


----------



## Deffel (4. Juni 2021)

Nein, das ist so nicht ganz richtig, siehe mein Video mit Zahlen von 2020, Arthrose bekommen beide, nur aus andern Gründen. Ausserdem ist es abhängig vom Alter, mit 50 oder 60 besteht eine geringere Chance, die Arthrose noch zu erleben. Die Op mit Sehne aus dem Knie, ist eher einer der Op, mit wenig Erfolg. es gibt auch nur wenig Chirurgen, die an Chronische Tossy rangehen.


----------



## BernhardG (4. Juni 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> ...
> 
> die hakenplatte ist, meiner meinung nach, auch nicht ohne risiken zu betrachten. einmal die von dir erwaehnte zweit-op, dann bei unueberlegter bewegung ueber 90° kann es zu knochenschaeden kommen. allerdings ist nach den zwei bis drei monaten kein rueckstand mehr in der schulter und *die baender sind in der regel wieder verwachsen, dass es "wie vorher" ist*.



Passt, wenn der Unfall bis max. 3 Wochen alt ist - bei mir leider nicht mehr (ok noch 4 Stunden bis dahin - aber bis dahin wäre ich nirgendwo unterm Messer)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. Juni 2021)

Mir haben die im KH auch zwei Optionen dargestellt

1. OP mit hakenplatte
2. Einfach so verheilenlassen mit fehlstellung

hab mich dann für ersteres entschieden, da ich wohl noch kein ganz hoffnungloser Fall mit 34 bin ⚜️


----------



## pseudosportler (4. Juni 2021)

Da mein Tossy 3 nun ja schon 13 Jahre her ist, wurde mit Hackenplatte gefixt, Spätfolgen sind bis jetzt mit knapp 50 überschaubar, biken ohne Probleme, von Bikepark bis Gravel.
Einzig über Kopf Arbeiten sind nur begrenzt möglich, ohne Gewicht kein Problem, aber schon ein Akkuschrauber geht nicht lange.
Tragen, z.B. Bierkisten null Probleme, auf Theken höhe bieten nicht so gut.
Ab und an werde ich Nachts wach, lag dann wohl länger ungünstig auf der Schulter. 
Schwimmen geht, zumindest in dem Maße was man so normal macht, Bahnenziehen über 1 km macht langsam Probleme beim kraulen, Brust geht besser.
Nur mal die Situation  bei mir nach 13 Jahren. 

Allen Betroffenen gute Besserung, immer schön zur Reha und Zuhause weiter machen, eure Schulter wird es euch danken.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Deffel (4. Juni 2021)

Halleluja, du hattest kein Tossy, auch wenn es Schulternah ist, ist Schlüsselbeinbruch eine völlig andere Verletzung, die heilt auch, in vielen Fällen ohne op aus, da die Knochen zusammen wachsen, und somit keine Chronische Verletzung bleibt. Eine Rockwood 2 und höher heilt nicht alleine, und bleibt ein mehr oder wenig schwerwiegender Defekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Juni 2021)

BernhardG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Vor nun drei Wochen hat es mich erwischt Tossy III / Rockwood IV oder V (habe ich nicht so genau rausgehört). Hat leider alles was länger gedauert mit den Terminen und auf eine Heilung der Bänder kann ich da so nun nicht mehr setzen. Schmerzen habe ich tatsächlich keine (es zieht halt je nach Bewegung ein wenig) und die Beweglichkeit der Schulter ist auch noch mehr oder weniger voll gegeben. Vorgestern hatte ich dann einen Termin im Krankenhaus und der Arzt hat sich echt Zeit genommen. Im Prinzip hat er folgende Optionen skizziert ohne davon eine klar zu bevorzugen:
> 
> ...


Vielleicht verstehe ich da was nicht, aber mein RW5 war ein Dogbone mit Tightrope und das sind irgendwelche künstlichen Dinger. Hält Bombe, mich hat’s auch wieder gelegt
3-4 Jahre her, null Probleme. Leichte Verspannungen, bin aber auch eine „dehnfaule“ Sau.
Am besten suchst du dir nen DOC oder KH, die beides machen. Ansonsten wird da gerne quasireligiös vorverurteilt, ist schlimmer als beim Zahnarzt oder Friseur („alle anderen eh doof“) 😉. Gute Besserung


----------



## Deffel (4. Juni 2021)

Auch das Tighrope dient nur dazu, das solange zu halten, bis die Bänder zusammen gewachsen sind, Alleine kann es das Dauerhaft nicht halten, und der Dogbone würde durch den Knochen wandern. Der unterschied zur Hakenplatte ist, es muss nicht raus, kann aber raus, wenn es Probleme macht.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Juni 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Auch das Tighrope dient nur dazu, das solange zu halten, bis die Bänder zusammen gewachsen sind, Alleine kann es das Dauerhaft nicht halten, und der Dogbone würde durch den Knochen wandern. Der unterschied zur Hakenplatte ist, es muss nicht raus, kann aber raus, wenn es Probleme macht.


So wurde es mir auch erklärt.
Mein Kommentar bezog sich darauf, dass irgendwelche Sehnen da eingesetzt werden oder so, das war bei mir nicht der Fall


----------



## Deffel (4. Juni 2021)

Ne, das macht man, wenn es eine Chronische Verletzung ist, zur Zeit gilt wohl > akut bis 21 Tage, Chronisch ab 6 Wochen , was dazwischen ist, sagt irgendwie keiner, sieht so aus, als wenn man noch könnte, aufgrund der schlechteren Prognose das wohl sein lässt, welcher Chirurg will schon eine Fehl Op auf seiner Liste haben...


----------



## BernhardG (4. Juni 2021)

Ich könnte ja gut damit leben die Sehne zu nehmen und positiv überrascht zu sein, dass die Bänder doch noch miteinander verwachsen. Dann hätte man doppelt hält besser ...


----------



## Deffel (5. Juni 2021)

das geht nicht, die Bänder verwachsen nicht einfach, die müssen genäht werden, da sie aber innerhalb weniger Wochen verkrüpeln, und oder sich zurückbilden, ist da nix was zusammen wachsen kann...
Und Doppelt hält besser ist an der Schulter auch nicht, ZB wird Tighrope bei Berufssportler die Kontaktsportarten betreiben, nicht so gerne gemacht, weil es bei erneuten Unfall, dann zum kleinteiligen Knochendefekt (coracoid)kommt..


----------



## bernebane (9. Juni 2021)

Servus Leute,

habe die OP jetzt zwei Tage hinter mir. Schmerzen sind untertags erträglich (Ibuprofen reicht). Zum Schlafen hin wird es aber recht unangenehm, da hat aber die Nachtschwester ausgeholfen (1. Nacht noch am Tropf. 2. Nacht intramuskulär Morphin)
Am Tag nach der OP direkt mit ersten Physioübungen gegen Flüssigkeit im Arm und Massagen gegen Muskelverhärtung angefangen.
Ich trinke viel Wasser und gehe viele Stufen und den ganzen Stoff rauszuspülen.
Erste geführte Bewegungen mit der Schulter waren Schmerzfrei.
Was richtig toll ist: Es steht nichts mehr ab. Spüre zwar einen leichten Druck von der Platte, aber die Schulter ist wieder in Position und hängt nicht so blöd.


----------



## marci911 (9. Juni 2021)

bernebane schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> habe die OP jetzt zwei Tage hinter mir. Schmerzen sind untertags erträglich (Ibuprofen reicht). Zum Schlafen hin wird es aber recht unangenehm, da hat aber die Nachtschwester ausgeholfen (1. Nacht noch am Tropf. 2. Nacht intramuskulär Morphin)
> Am Tag nach der OP direkt mit ersten Physioübungen gegen Flüssigkeit im Arm und Massagen gegen Muskelverhärtung angefangen.
> ...


Probiere mal beim schlafen ein Kissen unter den Arm zu legen! Hat mir anfangs geholfen schmerzfrei zu liegen.

Gute Besserung


----------



## _bammbamm (9. Juni 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Probiere mal beim schlafen ein Kissen unter den Arm zu legen! Hat mir anfangs geholfen schmerzfrei zu liegen.
> 
> Gute Besserung


kann ich bestaetigen! 

da ich unruhig schlafe aber keine schulterbandage trage habe ich mir eine schlinge(ich habe eine 120er bandschlinge vom klettern benutzt) gebastelt, damit der arm nicht zu weit in der nacht durchs bett wandert. einmal um die huefte und dann zum handgelenk und dort so rumgelegt. das alles aber so locker damit es sich nicht zuziehen kann, es aber auch nicht runterrutschen kann. so kann ich entspannt schlafen und der arm kann sich bewegen.

und auch von mir gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slawo84 (9. Juni 2021)

Hey, habe mir letzte Woche Tossy 3 zugezogen und am Montag kommt die hakenplatte rein. Bisher kaum schmerzen solange ich die Schulter kaum bewege...1x Ibu 600 am Tag reicht. Frage mich wie es mit den schmerzen nach der OP sein wird... Hab zwar schon bisschen was erlebt, aber trotzdem respekt vor der OP - Gibt es überlebende die von den ersten paar tagen berichten können? 😅
Ist der Sommer eigentlich gelaufen?


----------



## Deffel (9. Juni 2021)

Kommt drauf an wofür, und wieviel Risiko du eingehen willst, das die op für den Arsch war


----------



## m11072 (9. Juni 2021)

Slawo84 schrieb:


> Hey, habe mir letzte Woche Tossy 3 zugezogen und am Montag kommt die hakenplatte rein. Bisher kaum schmerzen solange ich die Schulter kaum bewege...1x Ibu 600 am Tag reicht. Frage mich wie es mit den schmerzen nach der OP sein wird... Hab zwar schon bisschen was erlebt, aber trotzdem respekt vor der OP - Gibt es überlebende die von den ersten paar tagen berichten können? 😅
> Ist der Sommer eigentlich gelaufen?


Ich hatte tossy drei und wurde am 14 April mit Double Tight Rope operiert. Danach für drei Monate Schmerzen. Dann hat sich das Thight Rope gelockertund nun geht es ganz gut.  Ich würde mich aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr operieren lassen bei tossy drei.


----------



## marci911 (9. Juni 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Ich hatte tossy drei und wurde am 14 April mit Double Tight Rope operiert. Danach für drei Monate Schmerzen. Dann hat sich das Thight Rope gelockertund nun geht es ganz gut.  Ich würde mich aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr operieren lassen bei tossy drei.


Wie geht 14. April 3 Monate Schmerzen am 09.06.?


----------



## marci911 (9. Juni 2021)

Update: Tom Pidcock Returns to Riding 6 Days After Breaking Collar Bone into 5 Pieces in Vehicle Collision - Pinkbike
					

The Nove Mesto winner suffers a pre-Olympic setback.




					m.pinkbike.com
				




Wo ein Wille ist…


----------



## m11072 (9. Juni 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Wie geht 14. April 3 Monate Schmerzen am 09.06.?


Sorry 14 Februar 21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebi186 (9. Juni 2021)

Slawo84 schrieb:


> Hey, habe mir letzte Woche Tossy 3 zugezogen und am Montag kommt die hakenplatte rein. Bisher kaum schmerzen solange ich die Schulter kaum bewege...1x Ibu 600 am Tag reicht. Frage mich wie es mit den schmerzen nach der OP sein wird... Hab zwar schon bisschen was erlebt, aber trotzdem respekt vor der OP - Gibt es überlebende die von den ersten paar tagen berichten können? 😅
> Ist der Sommer eigentlich gelaufen?


Hatte 2017 auch die Hakenplatte 
Schmerzen hatte ich bis zur OP keine danach hatte ich in KH eine Schmerzmittel Pumpe und zu Hause hab ich 1 Woche Tilidin bekommen 😬
Generell kann ich sagen war ich schmerzfrei außer irgend welche Muskulären Geschichten durch Physio ect. 
Für mich wäre der Sommer gelaufen 3-4 Monate würde ich mir Zeit nehmen bevors aufs Bike geht ... aber die Ansichten / Heilungsverlauf ist hier bei manchen etwas anders.


----------



## Slawo84 (9. Juni 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## Slawo84 (9. Juni 2021)

Sebi186 schrieb:


> Hatte 2017 auch die Hakenplatte
> Schmerzen hatte ich bis zur OP keine danach hatte ich in KH eine Schmerzmittel Pumpe und zu Hause hab ich 1 Woche Tilidin bekommen 😬
> Generell kann ich sagen war ich schmerzfrei außer irgend welche Muskulären Geschichten durch Physio ect.
> Für mich wäre der Sommer gelaufen 3-4 Monate würde ich mir Zeit nehmen bevors aufs Bike geht ... aber die Ansichten / Heilungsverlauf ist hier bei manchen etwas anders.


Das hatte ich befürchtet...also wirds nach der OP erstmal schlimmer, dann langsam besser... Und 3 Monaten nochmal das ganze...schon ne ganz schöne Sche*se ☹️


----------



## hardtails (9. Juni 2021)

Slawo84 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich befürchtet...also wirds nach der OP erstmal schlimmer, dann langsam besser... Und 3 Monaten nochmal das ganze...schon ne ganz schöne Sche*se ☹️



rausmachen tut nicht weh
ich hab mir das damals morgens um 8 raus machen lassen
nachmittags war ich mit dem rad unterwegs
brauchste nichtmal ne richtige narkose


----------



## Slawo84 (9. Juni 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> rausmachen tut nicht weh
> ich hab mir das damals morgens um 8 raus machen lassen
> nachmittags war ich mit dem rad unterwegs
> brauchste nichtmal ne richtige narkose


Okay, gut zu wissen...danke. Wobei das mim Tilidin auch nicht gerade gut klingt, aber immerhin wirds ab da nur Besser 👍


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Juni 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Update: Tom Pidcock Returns to Riding 6 Days After Breaking Collar Bone into 5 Pieces in Vehicle Collision - Pinkbike
> 
> 
> The Nove Mesto winner suffers a pre-Olympic setback.
> ...


Schlüsselbein ist oft bis meist ne einfache Reparatur 😉


----------



## AndyOsterSB (9. Juni 2021)

Hi Leute, 
ich geb euch auch noch mal nen kurzen Zwischenstand. Meine OP nach Tossy 3 / RW IV ist heute nun genau 10 Wochen her. Schulter wurde bei mir weder mit Tight Rope noch mit Hakenplatte geflickt sondern mit Banding per PDS Kordel. 
die Heilung verläuft seitdem gut. Ich habe 12 Einheiten Physio hinter mit und bin seit letzter Woche jetzt am Kraftaufbau durch Krankengymnastik am Gerät. Schmerzen waren bei mir echt erträglich. Ein hab alle Schmerzmittel 4 Tage nach OP abgesetzt. In der Abduktion komme ich nun bis ca 110 grad aktiv, passiv bis 150 manchmal 160. bei mit hat sich wieder ein leichter Hochstand gebildet, was laut Doc aber nicht bedenklich ist. 
Am vergangenen Sonntag war ich zum ersten Mal 30 km auf dem Gravel Bike, zuvor nur Heim und Crosstrainer. Das geht alles. Ne Bierkiste kann ich auch tragen. 
Banding wird nicht so oft gemacht, aber ich bin damit bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hoffe es bleibt so. Ach ja meine OP war zwei Tage nach Sturz. 
allen denen die erst frisch gestürzt sind und gerade operiert sind oder werden ... gute Besserung und viel Geduld. Dauert echt lang. 
mein Kumpel ist ne Woche später gestürzt und hat sich das Schlüsselbein 3 mal gebrochen. Der fährt schon wieder Trails. 
viele Grüße


----------



## boetchen (19. Juni 2021)

Hi zusammen, auch von mir mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand:
OP (tightrope) nach Tossy 3 ist jetzt sechs Monate her. Grundsätzlich alles ok, nur so ganz rund fühlt es sich immer noch nicht an. 
Zudem kam ein kleiner Hochstand zurück und ich habe das Gefühl dass ich nur bei 80% der Kraft und Gefühl bin. Liegestütze und Klimmzüge gingen eine ganze Zeit ganz gut, aktuell ist beides irgendwie nicht so richtig möglich ohne Schmerzen.
Hattet ihr auch solche Phasen in denen Bewegungen und Kraft sich wieder verschlechtert haben?


----------



## Slawo84 (19. Juni 2021)

Sooo, Op am Montag hinter mich gebracht (Tossy 3, Hakenplatte) ...von den Schmerzen an der Schulter her gehts halbwegs gut, aller dings gabs probleme bei der Narkose, jetzt habe ich nen rieseigen gelben/blauen fleck über das komplette linke Schlüsselbein, linke seite hals und halber linker brustmuskel mit schmerzen die ehrlichgesagt schlimmer sind als die Op narbe...scheinbar ne seltene nebenwirkung , sollte aber die kommenden tage abklingen. Trotzdem ätzend. Abgesehen davon ist der rest ganz gut verlaufen...brauche aber auf jeden fall noch schmerzmittel, leider mehr wegen dem gelben/blauen fleck als wegen der Schulter... Daher auch noch nicht viel getan, muss warten bis sich das bessert.


----------



## bernebane (22. Juni 2021)

bernebane schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> habe die OP jetzt zwei Tage hinter mir. Schmerzen sind untertags erträglich (Ibuprofen reicht). Zum Schlafen hin wird es aber recht unangenehm, da hat aber die Nachtschwester ausgeholfen (1. Nacht noch am Tropf. 2. Nacht intramuskulär Morphin)
> Am Tag nach der OP direkt mit ersten Physioübungen gegen Flüssigkeit im Arm und Massagen gegen Muskelverhärtung angefangen.
> ...


Servus Leute,

von mir gibts heute ein kleines Update.
Bis Mitte letzter Woche war alles in Ordnung. Hatte keine Schmerzen mehr. Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass mein Schlüsselbein wieder wegsteht…
Am Freitag beim Röntgen dann die traurige Nachricht. Die Hakenplatte ist unter der Schulterplatte rausgerutscht.
Den Ärzten und mir ist das Gesicht runtergefallen.
Sie sagten, dass sie sowas noch nie gesehen haben. Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte. Hatte den Arm immer fixiert in der Schlinge und war extra vorsichtig. Außerdem hätte ich es merken müssen wenn da was rausrutscht, das sollte nämlich höllisch weh tun.

Gestern kam es dann nochmal zur Revision an der Schulter. Das heißt in meinem Fall: Alte Platte raus, Tight-Rope/ Dog-Bone rein. Bänder und Faszie des Oberarmmuskel wieder vernähen und eine neue längere Hakenplatte rein, da die Unfallchirurgen nicht nochmal auf die gleichen Bohrungen gehen wollten.

Das ganze sollte jetzt halten.

Was habe ich davon?
Einen Reset im Heilungsverlauf.
Starke Schmerzmittel.
Einen goldfarbig eloxierten Flaschenöffner.

Schöne grüße an alle Leidensgenossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernebane (22. Juni 2021)

Hier noch ein Bild meines ersten Andenkens 👍🏼


----------



## Deffel (22. Juni 2021)

tight rope  und Hakenplatte ?


----------



## bernebane (22. Juni 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> tight rope  und Hakenplatte ?


Jap. Damit die Hakenplatte falls es an der Form meines Knochen liegt nicht nochmal rausrutschen kann.


----------



## Deffel (22. Juni 2021)

was ne Baustelle ...
Viel Glück !


----------



## Slawo84 (22. Juni 2021)

bernebane schrieb:


> Jap. Damit die Hakenplatte falls es an der Form meines Knochen liegt nicht nochmal rausrutschen kann.


Ohjeee...na dann alles Gute, hoffentlich klappt diesmal alles 👍👌


----------



## marci911 (22. Juni 2021)

bernebane schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> von mir gibts heute ein kleines Update.
> Bis Mitte letzter Woche war alles in Ordnung. Hatte keine Schmerzen mehr. Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass mein Schlüsselbein wieder wegsteht…
> ...


Hört sich übel an! Wünsche Dir trotzdem eine schnelle Genesung… denke positiv


----------



## Slawo84 (6. Juli 2021)

Ebenfalls vor ca. 4 Wochen unfall bzw vor 3 die OP...kann noch nicht viel mit dem Arm machen, habe zwar immernoch schmerzen, aber verzichte auf schmerzmittel. Diese woche noch zur Röntgenkontrolle und in ca. 5 Wochen soll die platte raus. Iwann dazwischen gehts dann mit der "echten" (mache selbst bissel was) krankengymnastik los... Gut war aber bisher Wasser: Im schwimmbad im wasser stehen und arm langsam seitlich kreisen lassen... Hatte nach 20 min keine "power" mehr, aber am nächsten tag war es deutlich besser mit der beweglichkeit etc.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Juli 2021)

Interessant, dass im Bikeforum eigentlich wenig über die radspezifische Rekonvaleszenz geschrieben wird wann wieder Ballern/Rennen/Watt „wie früher“ erreicht werden 😉
Bei mir nach 6 Wochen (Tight Rope) fitter wie vorher dank 1,5h Rolle und 1h Physio und Krafttraining täglich  🤷🏼‍♂️😂
Gute Besserung allen! Das wird!
Und Körpergefühl, wie in jeder Reha, und ein guter Physio unbezahlbar


----------



## Slawo84 (9. Juli 2021)

...neuigkeit: Die platte geht mir tierisch auf die nerven ☠️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Juli 2021)

Gute Besserung


----------



## LeaLoewin (9. Juli 2021)

Slawo84 schrieb:


> ...neuigkeit: Die platte geht mir tierisch auf die nerven ☠️


Halt die Ohren steif, das wird schon... Und sieh zu dass zu zum physio kommst... Das ist viel zu lange ruhigstellung. 

Nicht das dein Schultergelenk voll einsteift... Das ist unnötig und tut mega weh beider Mobilisierung.


----------



## bernebane (13. Juli 2021)

Slawo84 schrieb:


> ...neuigkeit: Die platte geht mir tierisch auf die nerven ☠️


Meine Platte nervt mich auch.
Hatte nach der OP einen starken Bluterguss in Schulter und Oberarm. Bis vor 1 1/2 Wochen immer noch sehr starke Schmerzen. Seitdem gehts bergauf. Darf jetzt wieder passiv bewegen. Bis ich aktives machen darf dauerts noch zwei Wochen. Hoffentlich lassen dann die Verspannungen (durch Schonhaltung) in der linken Oberkörperhälfte nach.
Halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## Slawo84 (14. Juli 2021)

Tip für alle die keine schmerzmittel mehr nehmen wollen aber eigentlich noch bräuchten (bei mir nach ca. 2 Wochen): Ne Apothekerin hatte mir Schmerzöl des Herstellers WALA empfohlen...ein paar tropfen auf die Hand und einmassieren... Hilft gut, komme den tag über ohne schmerzmittel aus, braucht ca 30 - 45 min bis es wirkt. Danach Hände gut Waschen 😅


----------



## Coldswell (29. Juli 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Interessant, dass im Bikeforum eigentlich wenig über die radspezifische Rekonvaleszenz geschrieben wird wann wieder Ballern/Rennen/Watt „wie früher“ erreicht werden 😉
> Bei mir nach 6 Wochen (Tight Rope) fitter wie vorher dank 1,5h Rolle und 1h Physio und Krafttraining täglich  🤷🏼‍♂️😂
> Gute Besserung allen! Das wird!
> Und Körpergefühl, wie in jeder Reha, und ein guter Physio unbezahlbar


Hallo Schnitzelfreund, kannst Du ein paar Tipps zu den Übungen geben welche Du *mit *der Hakenplatte gemacht hast? Wäre super da ich aktuell ebenfalls die Platte seid 1,5 Wochen drin habe und sjtzt wieder "loslegen" möchte...

Danke!!!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. Juli 2021)

Coldswell schrieb:


> Hallo Schnitzelfreund, kannst Du ein paar Tipps zu den Übungen geben welche Du *mit *der Hakenplatte gemacht hast? Wäre super da ich aktuell ebenfalls die Platte seid 1,5 Wochen drin habe und sjtzt wieder "loslegen" möchte...
> 
> Danke!!!


sorry, Tight Eope / dogbbone. Viel Front und Seitheben soweit es erlaub war. Extrem auf "Winkel" geachtet, dh nicht zu viel
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (25. August 2021)

Moin, ich hatte mir ja vor einiger Zeit eine AC-Gelenksprengung geholt. Ich bin dabei seitwärts auf das Schulterblatt gefallen und hatte dabei ausnahmsweise keinen Schoner dort.





Der Schlag kam von hinten.




Bänder ab, mein Arm hängt nun nur noch an den Muskeln.

Das ist jetzt lange her und alles ist wieder gut. Ab und an kriege ich einen Krampf in den Muskeln. Ich knoten dann ein Seil zusammen, mache daraus eine Acht und ziehe das an wie ein Rucksack. Das macht, dass sich mein Arm heraufzieht und meine Muskeln sich entspannen können.

Das heisst, das Seil begrenzt nun das Mass der möglichen Armabsenkung und ist so quasi ein externes Band. Was wiederum mich zum Schluss bringt, das so ein Seil eventuell Bänderberletzungen am AC-Gelenk verhindern könnte. Wenn das klappen würde, hätte man einen sicheren Schutz vor dieser doch sehr verbreiteten und langwierigen Verletzung.

Was denk ihr?

Ich vermute ein Schoner hätte zwar sicher den Aufprall gemindert, aber ob das gereicht hätte um zu verhindern, dass sich dies alles verschiebt glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Deffel (25. August 2021)

Nein, die Energie muss irgendwo hin, selbst die bestgeschützten Eishockeyspieler und Footballer haben AC Gelenksprengungen, Schulterpolster schützen nur vor blauen Flecken , Abschürfungen, durchstich Verletzungen. Mindern auch nicht die Anprallenergie , sondern verteilen die nur, hilft aber nix, wenn die Energie sich dann wieder im Gelenk sammelt.
Konservativ ? also ohne op? wie lange her ?


----------



## paburk (25. August 2021)

Hallo Deffel, ja, die Energie würde sich da mit meinem Konstrukt natürlich auf die Stellen verteilen wo das Seil anliegt. Im wesentlichen sieht das so aus wie hier:





Man könnte vermuten, dass dieses Teil meine Verletzung verhindert hätte. Die Frage wäre nur, wie leiden dann die anderen Stellen. Könnte man die Energie ins Seil leiten, wäre ev. alles gut. Das müsste man wohl an einem Modell durchrechnen oder testen.

Mich findest Du auf Seite 63:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ac-gelenksprengung-tossy-3.189844/post-15384796 

Konservativ behandelt, da keine Klaviertaste und relativ wenig Schmerzen. Irgendwie ist die Schulter wieder fast die Alte. Auch der "Buckel" ist irgendwie weg, oder ich hab zu viel zugenommen


----------



## Deffel (25. August 2021)

denke nicht das sie das kann, weil die kraft von oben auf die Schulter wirkt, und sie nach unten gedrückt wird , das Schlüsselbein kommt nicht hinterher. Sollten die Ac Bänder nicht reissen, wird die Last am Stenum zu gross, und dagegen ist eine AC Sprengung ein Kindergarten.

 niedriggradige AC-Gelenkssprengung.. du hattest 1-2 da ist nicht viel kaputt, daher auch keine Klaviertaste.

DAs Bild von dem angeblichen Schutz, ist ein Rucksackverband, wird bei Schlüsselbeinbrüchen , die Konservativ behandelt werden, benutzt, schützen.. tut es vor nix.


----------



## paburk (25. August 2021)

Ja, das war so bei meinem ersten Beitrag. Das erste Röntgenbild ist ohne Gewicht, das zweite Röntgenbild oben jedoch mit. Bei diesem Hochstand ist man schon eher bei einem 3 - "Im Röntgen zeigt sich ein Höhertreten um eine Schaftbreite (entspricht Tossy III)"

Ein MRI gab es jedoch nicht, nur ein Ultraschall (der war aber für den Infraspinatus). Das heisst ob da wirklich die Bänder ganz ab sind ist nicht gesichert.

Hast Du eine medizinische Ausbildung, resp. kennst Du den Bewegungsappart so gut um das mit der "Orthese" einzuschätzen? Man könnte ein Modell drucken und die Teile mit Fäden verbinden und mal dran rumdrücken. Hm..

Edit: Noch mal kurz zur Klarstellung: Mit meinem Seil mache ich das wie mit dem Rucksackverband, wohl nur ein wenig enger. Das zieht mir die Arme leicht hoch, das heisst der Arm kann nicht mehr runter. Die Schultern gehen auch nicht mehr so weit nach vorne. Das ganze fühlt sich angenehm und robust an. Deshalb meine Vermutung, dass dies sowas wie externe Bänder sein könnten die die internen schützen könnten. Aber alles nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Deffel (25. August 2021)

Tossy 3 ohne Klaviertaste  geht nicht. Und das ist keine Schaftbreite.  Der cc Abstand ist nur im Seitenvergleich  wirklich aussagekräftig , dein Befund sprach von geringgradig , und dein Röntgenbild sagt Tossy2 . Träum weiter von deinen Model mit Seilen, aber erstmal solltest du einen Rucksackverband von einer Schutzweste unterscheiden lernen.
 Ich bin hier raus, das wird mir zu Märchenhaft.

Das auf dem Bild. ist Tossy3 bzw Rockwood3/3


----------



## paburk (25. August 2021)

Das kam wohl anders an als gesendet...


----------



## HansKanns103 (2. September 2021)

Hallo Leute,

bin ca. 10 Wochen nach Op (tight rope) und habe bei manchen Bewegungen noch immer dezente Schmerzen (Z.B. bei Wurf- Bewegung oder Extension zur Seite).
Fühlt sich an als würde sich ein Nerv einklemmen im hinteren Schulterbereich bzw. am Schulterblatt oder so.
Ist das normal?
Da der Rest eigentlich relativ einwandfrei funktioniert (natürlich noch nicht so stark wie andere Seite).

Grüsse


----------



## Deffel (2. September 2021)

10 Wochen für ne AC Sprengung, auch mit op, ist nix...
 Dat dauert, unter umständen Monate., Nicht ungeduldig werden!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. September 2021)

HansKanns103 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin ca. 10 Wochen nach Op (tight rope) und habe bei manchen Bewegungen noch immer dezente Schmerzen (Z.B. bei Wurf- Bewegung oder Extension zur Seite).
> Fühlt sich an als würde sich ein Nerv einklemmen im hinteren Schulterbereich bzw. am Schulterblatt oder so.
> ...


Ich getrau mich Ja zu sagen.
Hat bei mir auch lange lange gedauert.
Selbst nen Rucksack konnte ich Schmerzfrei erst nach ca 4 bis 5 Monaten tragen.
Da es mir immer auf der OP Narbe weh getan hat.
Heute bin ich komplett schmerzfrei,hab auch kein Knacken mehr in der Schulter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slawo84 (2. September 2021)

HansKanns103 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin ca. 10 Wochen nach Op (tight rope) und habe bei manchen Bewegungen noch immer dezente Schmerzen (Z.B. bei Wurf- Bewegung oder Extension zur Seite).
> Fühlt sich an als würde sich ein Nerv einklemmen im hinteren Schulterbereich bzw. am Schulterblatt oder so.
> ...


An der Stelle hatte ich nur die ersten 3-4 Wochen nach einsetzen der Hakenplatte probleme... Dann regelmäßig in die Therme (Warmes Wasser + Luftblasen bzw. Massagedüsen vollbringen Wunder!) + Stärkung der Rückenmuskulatur (seeehr vorsichtige Stärkung) Nach 2 Wochen war es weg...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich getrau mich Ja zu sagen.
> Hat bei mir auch lange lange gedauert.
> Selbst nen Rucksack konnte ich Schmerzfrei erst nach ca 4 bis 5 Monaten tragen.
> Da es mir immer auf der OP Narbe weh getan hat.
> Heute bin ich komplett schmerzfrei,hab auch kein Knacken mehr in der Schulter.


War bei mir auch so, bloß es knackt ab und an was auch immer das ist…


----------



## HansKanns103 (2. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich getrau mich Ja zu sagen.
> Hat bei mir auch lange lange gedauert.
> Selbst nen Rucksack konnte ich Schmerzfrei erst nach ca 4 bis 5 Monaten tragen.
> Da es mir immer auf der OP Narbe weh getan hat.
> Heute bin ich komplett schmerzfrei,hab auch kein Knacken mehr in der Schulter.





Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, bloß es knackt ab und an was auch immer das


Okay, danke für die Antworten!
beruhigt mich, dass es normal zu sein scheint. Der Fall, bei dem es anders war, wurde Ja auch anders operiert, also mit Haken Platte, wo es danach schneller wieder “besser” sei


----------



## Slawo84 (2. September 2021)

HansKanns103 schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Antworten!
> beruhigt mich, dass es normal zu sein scheint. Der Fall, bei dem es anders war, wurde Ja auch anders operiert, also mit Haken Platte, wo es danach schneller wieder “besser” sei


Denke ehrlich gesagt, das es auch viel vom leid-tragenden abhängt wo er sein leid trägt... Konnte die Stelle sehr gut verstehen, die du meinst... Also kann ich nur empfehlen, ruhig mal die (sehr angenehmen) maßnahmen zu versuchen. -hast mit denen ja auch nichts zu verlieren 😉


----------



## HansKanns103 (2. September 2021)

Slawo84 schrieb:


> Denke ehrlich gesagt, das es auch viel vom leid-tragenden abhängt wo er sein leid trägt... Konnte die Stelle sehr gut verstehen, die du meinst... Also kann ich nur empfehlen, ruhig mal die (sehr angenehmen) maßnahmen zu versuchen. -hast mit denen ja auch nichts zu verlieren 😉


So wars auch nicht gemeint
Und ja, bin im Urlaub gerade, da wird sich bestimmt was angenehmes am Pool finden lassen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. September 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, bloß es knackt ab und an was auch immer das ist…


Du hast nen Dog Bone?
Wie Lange ist deine Op her?


----------



## BenMT (3. September 2021)

Vielleicht bist du Verspannt? Leg dir eine Faszienrolle zu, die hat mir extrem geholfen. Und mach Liegestütze. Nicht am Boden, sondern die Hände zB auf die Küche. So hast du weniger Gewicht drauf. Ich konnte nicht auf der verletzten Seite schlafen. Nach paar Tagen Liegestütze ging es. Ich denke das der Muskel zu schwach war.


----------



## Gino1970 (3. September 2021)

HansKanns103 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin ca. 10 Wochen nach Op (tight rope) und habe bei manchen Bewegungen noch immer dezente Schmerzen (Z.B. bei Wurf- Bewegung oder Extension zur Seite).
> Fühlt sich an als würde sich ein Nerv einklemmen im hinteren Schulterbereich bzw. am Schulterblatt oder so.
> ...


Das dauert alles eine Weile deine  Schulter  ist nach op beleidigt,musst viel Kräftigungs  Übungen machen  und dehnen.👍


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. September 2021)

BenMT schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du Verspannt? Leg dir eine Faszienrolle zu, die hat mir extrem geholfen. Und mach Liegestütze. Nicht am Boden, sondern die Hände zB auf die Küche. So hast du weniger Gewicht drauf. Ich konnte nicht auf der verletzten Seite schlafen. Nach paar Tagen Liegestütze ging es. Ich denke das der Muskel zu schwach war.


Bin bei plus minus 50 Liegestütze, einarmige gehen meist auch. Aber der Tipp war gut, es scheppert nur bei gewissen Griffbreiten, normal absolut nix, eng/Trizeps schon. Als ob der Rope irgendwohin rutscht 🤷🏼‍♂️
Verspannt am Brustmuskel ab und an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenMT (3. September 2021)

Bei mir war auch die Rotatorenmanschette sehr verspannt und auch der Oberarm. Das habe ich mit einem Blackroll Ball in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## _bammbamm (13. September 2021)

moin ac-bomber-gemeinde. 

bei mir ist die platte nun seit gut 5 wochen raus. an der stelle wo der sehenenansatz des trapezius, am schulterblatt ist, wo die hakenplatte drunter gregriffen hat, ist nun eine "beule"(wie wenn man sich schick das schienbein schoen in den rahmen oder pedaele ballert oder einen knochen sonst wo fett anstoesst). es ist festes "material", was aber flexibel und drueckbar ist (so wie ein angespannter muskel). es schmerzt nicht, wenn ich drauf rumdruecke. habt ihr auch solche "auswuechse" gehabt? (bin mir nicht sicher ob ich zum doc flitzen soll... )

grussi vom bammbamm


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. September 2021)

Foto?


----------



## Deffel (14. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Foto?


Du hast den gleichen verdacht wie ich, was ich ihm aber nicht wünsche... 
-)


----------



## _bammbamm (14. September 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Du hast den gleichen verdacht wie ich, was ich ihm aber nicht wünsche...
> -)


bitte, erzaehlt mal euren verdacht. ich habe den verdacht, dass der sehenansatz einfach dick ist, weil die platte die ganze zeit drauf war und sich nun regeneriert?!


----------



## marci911 (14. September 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> bitte, erzaehlt mal euren verdacht. ich habe den verdacht, dass der sehenansatz einfach dick ist, weil die platte die ganze zeit drauf war und sich nun regeneriert?!


Die meinen dass das Schlüsselbein etwas hoch steht...

Alles nicht so wild, solange Du keine Schmerzen oder Einschränkungen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _bammbamm (14. September 2021)

marci911 schrieb:


> Die meinen dass das Schlüsselbein etwas hoch steht...
> 
> Alles nicht so wild, solange Du keine Schmerzen oder Einschränkungen hast.


ist tatsaechlich auch so, dass es etwas hoeher steht, am ende vom schluesselbein ist trotzdem ein leichter huckel drin. vermutlich von den schraubenloechern und der platte. schmerzen gibts absolut keine, egal wie ich den arm halte und belaste und beweglich ist der auch in alle richtungen. wenn ich mir ca 4kg dran haenge und aus dem gelenk haengen lasse, veraendert sich das bild auch so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## marci911 (14. September 2021)

_bammbamm schrieb:


> ist tatsaechlich auch so, dass es etwas hoeher steht, am ende vom schluesselbein ist trotzdem ein leichter huckel drin. vermutlich von den schraubenloechern und der platte. schmerzen gibts absolut keine, egal wie ich den arm halte und belaste und beweglich ist der auch in alle richtungen. wenn ich mir ca 4kg dran haenge und aus dem gelenk haengen lasse, veraendert sich das bild auch so gut wie garnicht.


Dann ist doch alles gut 👍🏼


----------



## jan1984 (24. September 2021)

Moin, ich Reihe mich hier auch mal ein 😬
Vor 2 Wochen OP (TightRope) gehabt, Schmerzmittel nach 3 Tagen abgesetzt und seit dem auch eigentlich, außer manchmal nachts, keine Schmerzen mehr. Hatte jetzt schon 2 Physio, was habt ihr da so gemacht? Bei mir wurde einmal der Arm passiv zur Seite und nach vorne bewegt durch die Physiotherapeutin und einmal Dehnübungen für Nacken und Rücken gegen Fehlhaltung.
Wie lange habt ihr die Armschlinge getragen?
Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen😅


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich getrau mich Ja zu sagen.
> Hat bei mir auch lange lange gedauert.
> Selbst nen Rucksack konnte ich Schmerzfrei erst nach ca 4 bis 5 Monaten tragen.
> Da es mir immer auf der OP Narbe weh getan hat.
> Heute bin ich komplett schmerzfrei,hab auch kein Knacken mehr in der Schulter.


bei mir war´s ähnlich. Ab und an (bei einer gewissen Breite bei Liegestützen)  knarzt es im Gebälk... aber Schmerzen hatte ich in der Tat fast keine mehr schon sehr früh nach der OP


jan1984 schrieb:


> Moin, ich Reihe mich hier auch mal ein 😬
> Vor 2 Wochen OP (TightRope) gehabt, Schmerzmittel nach 3 Tagen abgesetzt und seit dem auch eigentlich, außer manchmal nachts, keine Schmerzen mehr. Hatte jetzt schon 2 Physio, was habt ihr da so gemacht? Bei mir wurde einmal der Arm passiv zur Seite und nach vorne bewegt durch die Physiotherapeutin und einmal Dehnübungen für Nacken und Rücken gegen Fehlhaltung.
> Wie lange habt ihr die Armschlinge getragen?
> Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen😅


hab das oben in Details beschrieben, alles, was keine Winkel hatte. Als Ex-Eisenbieger mit halbwegs sauberen Übungen habe ich schon in Woche 2 Bizeps und Trizeps Seilziehen gemacht. Aber bei mir (mit Bruch Schulterdach zusätzlich) waren Gewichte gar nicht das Problem (konnte früh problemlos nen Kasten Bier am ausgestreckten Arm halten) sondern in der Tat wenig Bewegung in der Schulter (gerade in den ersten Wochen) und keine Stützbelastungen, nur Zug. Hat top funktioniert, Klimmzug war glaube ich in Woche 5 oder 6 möglich (natürlich nach Nackenziehen usw vorher, nicht von jetzt auf gleich)
Und täglich 1-1,5h Rolle gefahren


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. September 2021)

jan1984 schrieb:


> Moin, ich Reihe mich hier auch mal ein 😬
> Vor 2 Wochen OP (TightRope) gehabt, Schmerzmittel nach 3 Tagen abgesetzt und seit dem auch eigentlich, außer manchmal nachts, keine Schmerzen mehr. Hatte jetzt schon 2 Physio, was habt ihr da so gemacht? Bei mir wurde einmal der Arm passiv zur Seite und nach vorne bewegt durch die Physiotherapeutin und einmal Dehnübungen für Nacken und Rücken gegen Fehlhaltung.
> Wie lange habt ihr die Armschlinge getragen?
> Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen😅


Moin Armschlinge waren bei mir glaub 4 bis 6 Wochen.
Müsste mal die Unterlagen rauszuchen.
Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall viel Eigeninitiative.Sprich selbst dehnen,bewegen,kräftigen usw.
Je nachdem was du darfst.


----------



## BenMT (26. September 2021)

Ich hatte den Gilchrist für 6 Wochen. Am Anfang nur passive Bewegung mit dem Physio. Meiner hat Anscheinend alles richtig gemacht. Mein Chirurg meinte er hat bisher noch niemanden gesehen der nach 6 Wochen Gilchrist so beweglich war wie ich. Ich hatte dann aber extreme Verspannungen. Ich habe mir dann eine Faszienrolle zugelegt, die hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. September 2021)

Hatte exakt keinen Tag Gilchrist. Zum Glück


----------



## m11072 (29. September 2021)

Gerne würde ich euch um eure Meinung dazu bitten. Immer noch Schmerzen, weiss nicht ob ich erneut operieren soll... Danke und Lieben Gruss


Zur Vorgeschichte:

Im Februar wurde ich beim Skifahren mit meinem 5 jährigen Sohn von hinten von einem Skifahrer angesprungen. Dabei habe ich mir unter anderem links Tossy 3 zugezogen.

Auf jeden Fall wurde bei mir TightRope verwendet, zwei Stück. Hatte seit Februar immer starke Schmerzen in der Schulter, habe aber Physio und alle Kontrolltermine eingehalten. Letztes Röntgen war am 22.03.21 und letzte Kontrolle am 22.04.21. Ab 30.04.21 bekam ich schmerzen in der Brust, diese hatte ich auch gleich nach dem Unfall, vermutlich aufgrund einer Prellung. Aber die Schulterschmerzen gingen zurück und die Brustschmerzen kamen. Ich ging gleich zum Physio und Osteopath. Wurde aber nicht besser, machte mir aber keine Gedanken da 06.05.21 sowieso zur MRT Kontrolle und Röntgen geladen wurde. Auf jeden Fall habe sich die Bohrkanäle geweitet und das TightRope zieht sich da rein. Auch der Knochen steht wieder oben weg.

Nun ja heute schreiben wir den 29.09.21 und ich habe immer noch starke Schmerzen in der Schulter und Verspannungen im Hals und Brustbereich. Es knackt auch ordentlich in der Schuler. Nun war ich bei einem Schulterspeziallisten in Innsbruck.



Der Schreibt folgendes nach einem Röntgen:

Therapie:

AC Gelenksinstabilität bei durchgeführter Stabilisierungsoperation links. Operative Reversion empfohlen. Metallentfernung, Operation nach Weaver-Dunn, zusätzlich OP nach Cadenat mit nicht resorbierbaren Labraltabe plus zusätzliche Transfixation.



Befund:



Nach Trauma im Februar dieses Jahres AC Gelenksluxation, mit doppelter Tight Rope Technik operiert., Patient beklagt starke Schmerzen im Schultergürtelbereich auch im HWS Bereich, ausstrahlend in die obere Extremität, nächtlicher Ruheschmerz. Äusserlich deutlich hochgetretenes Schlüsselbeinende, ausgeprägtes Klaviertastenphänomen und Horizontalverschieblichkeit, Flexion bis 160 Grad, Horizontaladduktion schmerzhaft, laterale Clavicula nach doral subluxierend. Röntgen zeigt massives hochtreten auch ohne Gewicht. Erweiterte sklerosierte Bohrkanäle nach TightRope Implanation.


----------



## marci911 (29. September 2021)

Das tut mir echt leid für Dich und ich hoffe dass Du bald wieder beschwerdefrei sein wirst!

Zum aktuellen Fall... da Du massive Probleme hast wirst Du ohne OP wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich werden. Ob Hochstand oder nicht, das sind m.M.n. eher optische Nachteile. Wichtig ist dass man keine Schmerzen hat und die Bewegung vorhanden ist. 

Ein Glück hab ich damals nicht auf die "Spezialisten" gehört, welche die Hakenplatte verteufelt haben.

Alles Gute


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. September 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich euch um eure Meinung dazu bitten. Immer noch Schmerzen, weiss nicht ob ich erneut operieren soll... Danke und Lieben Gruss
> 
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte:
> ...


Gute Besserung!!! Mein Bauch sagt, kommst vermutlich nicht um ne OP rum.

Auch wenn das nicht sehr hilfreich ist, wenn du denkst, in dem Forum "bessere" Tipps zu bekommen, als von Spezialisten dann such dir zunächst mal "Ärzte deines Vertauens". Sonst wird das nix.
Mein Metzger/Chirurg (tight rope) hat scheinbar alles perfekt gemacht, dem war auch die Methode vorher egal (Platte, tight rope) bei der OP musste er auf Tight Rope wechseln, da ich auch die Knochen zum Platte anschrauben geschrottet hatte (sah man auf dem Bild nicht).
Hatte (außer am Hintern durch 5h OP...) keinerlei Schmerzen und wie gesagt auch keinen Gilchrist (alles nach Rü mit Arzt); der hatte mir auch klar gesagt, was und was nicht drin ist. Steht heute ein bisschen hoch aber Optik ist mir Wurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (29. September 2021)

Schliesse mich an. wird auf eine OP hinauslaufen. Du hast ja nur 2 Optionen 1) Leben mit schmerzen und geringer Hoffnung auf Besserung. 2) OP mit Hoffnung auf teilweise oder ganze Genesung.


----------



## m11072 (29. September 2021)

Hat denn einer von euch auch mit Tight Rope operiert und Probleme?


----------



## Deffel (29. September 2021)

Gibt es hier, das hilft dir aber nicht, entgegen weitläufiger Meinung dient das Tightrope nicht zur Dauerstabilisierung, sondern grob gesagt, ist nur eine andere Art der Behebung der Fehlstellung, um den Ac Bändenr Gelegenheit zu geben , zusammen zuwachsen, Auch bei Tightrop kann man das Implantat danach entfernen. (was allerdings den grossen Vorteil der einmaligen OP zunichte machen würde-))   Wenn die Bänder nicht zusammen wachsen, ist es beides mal das gleiche Ergebnis, nur das bei Tighrope in der Regel dann zu Problemen wie bei dir kommen kann.  Die Prozentualen Komplikationen sind bei der Platte etwas höher, was durch die ME kommt. Die Früh Ergebnisse <12 Monate bei T-R etwas besser, weil der Arm nicht für ein paar Wochen still gelegt wird.


----------



## Gino1970 (29. September 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich euch um eure Meinung dazu bitten. Immer noch Schmerzen, weiss nicht ob ich erneut operieren soll... Danke und Lieben Gruss
> 
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte:
> ...


oh wei das tut mir leid, dass ist in der Tat eine traurige Entstehung und Entwicklung.ich selber hatte auch viel pech und mach seit 2017 rum 😏
Viel Geduld wenn ich dir helfen kam melde dich.
LG


----------



## Gino1970 (1. Oktober 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich euch um eure Meinung dazu bitten. Immer noch Schmerzen, weiss nicht ob ich erneut operieren soll... Danke und Lieben Gruss
> 
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte:
> ...



such dir ein guten Ch


m11072 schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich euch um eure Meinung dazu bitten. Immer noch Schmerzen, weiss nicht ob ich erneut operieren soll... Danke und Lieben Gruss
> 
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte:
> ...





m11072 schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich euch um eure Meinung dazu bitten. Immer noch Schmerzen, weiss nicht ob ich erneut operieren soll... Danke und Lieben Gruss
> 
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte:
> ...


----------



## Deleted 597084 (16. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich dachte ich frage jetzt auch mal in die Runde ich hatte einen Unfall im März 2021 Diagnose vom Arzt Schulterprellung bin dann wieder Arbeiten gegangen aber die Schmerzen hörten nicht auf seit mai bin ich schon krank geschrieben mehrere Kortison spritzen später schickte mein Orthopäde mich mit Überweisung zur op aufgrund von einer angeblichen Schleimbeutel Entzündung. Dort stellte der Arzt dann aber rw4 fest Schultergelenk chronisch instabil vor 4 Wochen wurde ich mit tight rote twin Tail verfahren operiert allerdings wurden dort auch noch Drähte zur Fixierung eingesetzt die mit einer 2. op wieder entfernt werden müssen🙄 auch in Woche 4 habe ich weiterhin schmerzen kann meinen Arm aktiv kaum bewegen und habe ein totales fremd Gefühl in der Schulter hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit und weiß wann sich das legt? Wünsche allen gute Besserung


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (17. Oktober 2021)

So, seit gestern darf ich hier auch mitreden. Gestern im Wald, bergab aufgrund Ast oder so übern Lenker abgestiegen. Alles heile, bis auf Schulter links eben.
War dann in der Notfallambulanz die geröngt und Tossi3 diagnostiziert haben. Da nur Assistenzarzt erstmal nur vorm Bauch fixiert. Morgen soll ich hin und mit dem Chefarzt die OP besprechen.
Was mir persönlich wichtig ist: ich habe vor 2 Wochen bei einem neuen Arbeitgeber angefangen (Bürojob/Vermögensverwalter). Hier möchte ich möglichst geringe  Ausfallzeit haben. Hinfahren kann ich per Auto oder Zug. Wie lange ward ihr denn bei welcher Therapie krankgeschrieben?
Bisher bevorzuge ich schon die OP, aber wie gesagt, Beratung steht noch an.


----------



## Deffel (17. Oktober 2021)

Alters, Job, und Heil-Fleisch abhängig, alles zwischen 2-12 Wochen ist möglich.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> So, seit gestern darf ich hier auch mitreden. Gestern im Wald, bergab aufgrund Ast oder so übern Lenker abgestiegen. Alles heile, bis auf Schulter links eben.
> War dann in der Notfallambulanz die geröngt und Tossi3 diagnostiziert haben. Da nur Assistenzarzt erstmal nur vorm Bauch fixiert. Morgen soll ich hin und mit dem Chefarzt die OP besprechen.
> Was mir persönlich wichtig ist: ich habe vor 2 Wochen bei einem neuen Arbeitgeber angefangen (Bürojob/Vermögensverwalter). Hier möchte ich möglichst geringe  Ausfallzeit haben. Hinfahren kann ich per Auto oder Zug. Wie lange ward ihr denn bei welcher Therapie krankgeschrieben?
> Bisher bevorzuge ich schon die OP, aber wie gesagt, Beratung steht noch an.


Erstmal gute Besserung!
Bei mir war „Kasten Bier halten“ eher möglich, als 20 min am Labtop sitzen. Meine Docs haben extrem penibel auf Winkel in der Schulter geachtet, gestreckter Arm durfte ich eigentlich alles, ansonsten im Zweiwochenrhythmus mehr anwinkeln. Dh nach 5 Wochen war Labtop ok, hat man aber gemerkt, dass das nicht gut tut.
Ich hatte RW5 und Bruch Schulterdach, keinen Gilchrist oder so. Tight Rope und nach 5-6 Wochen wieder nen Klimmzug. Super verheilt bisher, 4 Jahre her.
Mein Doc meinte, gerade am Anfang kannst du viel kaputt machen… da ist falscher Ehrgeiz leider sehr kontraproduktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastenfrosch666 (18. Oktober 2021)

So, Facharzt meinte bei meinem Alter (33) würde er definitiv operieren, vor allem da die Bewegungsmöglichkeiten mit TightRope schnell wieder da wären und durch die minimalinversive OP die Wundheilung simple wäre. Soll jetzt Freitag gemacht werden und demnach könnte ich wohl mitte Ende nächster Woche wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> So, Facharzt meinte bei meinem Alter (33) würde er definitiv operieren, vor allem da die Bewegungsmöglichkeiten mit TightRope schnell wieder da wären und durch die minimalinversive OP die Wundheilung simple wäre. Soll jetzt Freitag gemacht werden und demnach könnte ich wohl mitte Ende nächster Woche wieder arbeiten.


Ob OP nein oder ja sind ja Bücher drüber diskutiert  ;-) da vertraut man entweder der Kompetenz der eigenen Arztauswahl (etc. wenn du zum Metzger gehst, kommt vermutlich keine Salatempfehlung raus (außer Fleischsalat...))

Bewegung ja, Belastung halt nein. Du wirkst sehr "ambitioniert" wieder zu arbeiten, kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die eigentliche Heilung halt nicht beschleunigbar ist und hier eigentlich Einigkeit herrscht, dass man(n) am Anfang eigentlich das ganze stark beeinflusst. 
Bzw. "drüber"ignorieren ("das wird schon, das bisschen Aua") sei wohl bei Schulter eher nicht zielführend. Aber Körpergefühl ist durch nix zu ersetzen, wenns dir nicht belastend ist, dann ist es vermutlich ok.


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (18. Oktober 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Ob OP nein oder ja sind ja Bücher drüber diskutiert  ;-) da vertraut man entweder der Kompetenz der eigenen Arztauswahl (etc. wenn du zum Metzger gehst, kommt vermutlich keine Salatempfehlung raus (außer Fleischsalat...))
> 
> Bewegung ja, Belastung halt nein. Du wirkst sehr "ambitioniert" wieder zu arbeiten, kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die eigentliche Heilung halt nicht beschleunigbar ist und hier eigentlich Einigkeit herrscht, dass man(n) am Anfang eigentlich das ganze stark beeinflusst.
> Bzw. "drüber"ignorieren ("das wird schon, das bisschen Aua") sei wohl bei Schulter eher nicht zielführend. Aber Körpergefühl ist durch nix zu ersetzen, wenns dir nicht belastend ist, dann ist es vermutlich ok.


Ja im Endeffekt gibt es für beide Verfahren genug Pros&Cons und der Arzt ist selbst Mountainbiker und empfiehlt es. Was soll ich mir Laie da den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.

naja, ich hab halt erst neu dort angefangen und bin in der Probezeit. Da will man natürlich nicht 3 wochen daaheim liegen.
Ich hab den vorteil dass ich den Arm während der Arbeit nicht zwangsläufig belasten brauch sondern sogar nen Gilchrist tragen könnte.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Ja im Endeffekt gibt es für beide Verfahren genug Pros&Cons und der Arzt ist selbst Mountainbiker und empfiehlt es. Was soll ich mir Laie da den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.
> 
> naja, ich hab halt erst neu dort angefangen und bin in der Probezeit. Da will man natürlich nicht 3 wochen daaheim liegen.
> Ich hab den vorteil dass ich den Arm während der Arbeit nicht zwangsläufig belasten brauch sondern sogar nen Gilchrist tragen könnte.


ich hatte Dummenglück und bei mir war in der Firma quasi Sommerpause.
So der Schnibbler nen guten Job macht, ist Körpergefühl von Dir das A und O. Natürlich auch ein guter Physio; wenn du sauber trainieren kannst, helfen auch so Seilzugübungen weil da quasi die Schulter auf 0 steht. Hier gilt dummer Weise leider nicht Versuch, macht kluch sagte mein Physio. Dh wenn früh was zu viel geht es mit Pech zurück zu Start.
Mein Doc hatte mir als MTBler die Platte empfohlen, weil viel stabiler. Leider war bei mir außenrum Schrott und nix zum festschrauben übrig


----------



## Coldswell (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe selbst von 3 Monaten ein Hakenplatte bekommen. Konnte nach der OP sofort am Rechner wieder Arbeiten. Passive Übungen haben auch direkt nach der OP begonnen. Nach 2 Monaten bin ich wieder ins Studio gegangen und mache jetzt viel Dehnübungen sowie Übungen am Seilzug für die Rotatorenmanchette bzw. Spinning für die Ausdauer. Mein Arzt sagt mir das ich noch bis Anfang 2022 mit der Metallentnahme warten soll. Hätte die Platte aber gerne jetzt schon raus...


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hab jetzt mal den Gilchrist abgelegt und kann zumindest den Arm auf Bauchhöhe relativ frei ohne schmerzen bewegen. Klar, keine Belastung und auch nicht hoch aber zumindest muss er nicht voll fixiert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (18. Oktober 2021)

Imho. Mit 33 klar pro OP. Ich selbst bin Konservativ, heute nach über einen Jahr so gut wie schmerzfrei, allerdings, würde ich Körperlich schwer arbeiten müssen, vor allen Arm über Schulterhöhe, wüste ich heute, das ich mich operieren liesse. Fahrrad fahren ging so nach 7 Tagen wieder, manche Dinge wie (Gottseidank-) Fegen, Staubsaugen ermüden heute noch schnell.


----------



## DannyDon (18. Oktober 2021)

sorry bitte löschen


----------



## DannyDon (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir im März eine Schultergelenkspregung Typ IV zugezogen. OP ca. 2 Wochen nach Sturz mit Tight Rope. Nach 8 Wochen bemerkte ich einen leichten Hochstand, dieser hat sich bis heute (also 6 Monate später) auf ca. 3mm erhöht. Davor war kein Hochstand zu erkennen. Arzt sagt jedoch alles im Rahmen und normal, aber ich verspüre zunehmend immer ein Druckgefühl an der Hochstandstelle. Zudem schmerzt noch immer das Liegen auf der Schulter. Sobald ich in eine stärkere Belastung gehe - Schwimme viel aber auch KG-Übungen, schmerzt es immer "nach". Frage an die Experten: Ist das euerer Meinung nach "normal"? 

Habe die Befürchtung, dass die Bänder nie richtig nachgewachsen sind, und nur das Tight rope das Ganze hält - und daher ggf. auch der Druckschmerz herkommt. Arzt meint, dass geht schon weg in den nächsten Monaten - aber was soll er denn anderes sagen? Bin daher gespannt auf das Feedback von Menschen, die gleiches erfahren haben und aus eigener Sicht darüber erzählen können...

Anbei auch 2 Bilder vom aktuellen Hochstand. Frage mich nun zudem die ganze Zeit, ob die OP denn funktional was gebracht hat, wenn doch schon optisch wieder ein Hochstand eingestellt hat.

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. Oktober 2021)

würde fast sagen meine steht etwas höher. Wusste aber auch nicht, wie es vorher aussah.
Aber Schmerzen hatte und habe ich glücklicherweise keine. Es rumpelt und kracht ab und an im Gebälk und ich sollte viel mehr dehnen... Bei Liegestützen hängt es zB stark von der Griffbreite ab, ob und wie ich da was merke.


----------



## m11072 (18. Oktober 2021)

DannyDon schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir im März eine Schultergelenkspregung Typ IV zugezogen. OP ca. 2 Wochen nach Sturz mit Tight Rope. Nach 8 Wochen bemerkte ich einen leichten Hochstand, dieser hat sich bis heute (also 6 Monate später) auf ca. 3mm erhöht. Davor war kein Hochstand zu erkennen. Arzt sagt jedoch alles im Rahmen und normal, aber ich verspüre zunehmend immer ein Druckgefühl an der Hochstandstelle. Zudem schmerzt noch immer das Liegen auf der Schulter. Sobald ich in eine stärkere Belastung gehe - Schwimme viel aber auch KG-Übungen, schmerzt es immer "nach". Frage an die Experten: Ist das euerer Meinung nach "normal"?
> 
> ...


Also ich wurde auch mit double Tight Rope operiert. Habe seit dem nur Probleme und sollte wahrscheinlich nochmals operieren, nun mit weave dune. Ich habe starke Schmerzen im Liegen. Bin auch immer verspannt im Hals, Nacken- und Brustbereich. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich nochmals sofort operieren lassen würde und nicht zuwarten würde. Vor der zweiten OP fürchte ich mich, da ich bedenken habe das es vielleicht noch schlechter wird und oder gleich bleibt...


----------



## Deffel (18. Oktober 2021)

Dannydon, Wenn es nur das thight Rope ist, was es hält, müssen "eigentlich" deine Beschwerden und der Hochstand langsam mehr werden, das ist nicht dafür gebaut, die Belastung dauerhaft aufzunehmen, und wandert in aller Regel dann in den/durch den Knochen....   Aber, Erfahrungen anderer nützen recht wenig, jeder Jeck ist, und reagiert anders, das schmerzfrei liegen auf der Schulter ist bei mir jetzt erst nach einen Jahr möglich.


----------



## Deleted 597084 (18. Oktober 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Also ich wurde auch mit double Tight Rope operiert. Habe seit dem nur Probleme und sollte wahrscheinlich nochmals operieren, nun mit weave dune. Ich habe starke Schmerzen im Liegen. Bin auch immer verspannt im Hals, Nacken- und Brustbereich. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich nochmals sofort operieren lassen würde und nicht zuwarten würde. Vor der zweiten OP fürchte ich mich, da ich bedenken habe das es vielleicht noch schlechter wird und oder gleich bleibt...


Wie lange ist denn deine op her und hattest du Zeiten wo es besser war merkt man das im Alltag auch häufig oder nur beim liegen ? Ich habe noch die Hoffnung das die Schmerzen und das Gefühl verschwinden wenn die Drähte raus sind


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (18. Oktober 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Also ich wurde auch mit double Tight Rope operiert. Habe seit dem nur Probleme und sollte wahrscheinlich nochmals operieren, nun mit weave dune. Ich habe starke Schmerzen im Liegen. Bin auch immer verspannt im Hals, Nacken- und Brustbereich. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich nochmals sofort operieren lassen würde und nicht zuwarten würde. Vor der zweiten OP fürchte ich mich, da ich bedenken habe das es vielleicht noch schlechter wird und oder gleich bleibt...


Das klingt ja nicht so prickelnd. Ich hoffe ja das ich keine Probleme habe. Bin ab 01.11 für 2 Tage auf einem Seminar angemeldet, das wäre echt unglücklich wenn das nicht ginge. Aber sind ab OP ja dann 10 Tage, und da muss man ja auch nix anderes als Sitzen und zuhören.


----------



## m11072 (18. Oktober 2021)

Anne25 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist denn deine op her und hattest du Zeiten wo es besser war merkt man das im Alltag auch häufig oder nur beim liegen ? Ich habe noch die Hoffnung das die Schmerzen und das Gefühl verschwinden wenn die Drähte raus sind


13 Feb. diesen Jahres. Ich hab dauerhaft Schmerzen. Strahlt überall hin aus. Schlafen geht sehr schlecht, genauso heben und überkopf.  Bewegung ist voll da, aber es knarrt darin ordentlich.


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (19. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nicht so prickelnd. Ich hoffe ja das ich keine Probleme habe. Bin ab 01.11 für 2 Tage auf einem Seminar angemeldet, das wäre echt unglücklich wenn das nicht ginge. Aber sind ab OP ja dann 10 Tage, und da muss man ja auch nix anderes als Sitzen und zuhören.


Meine Sicht hat sich (tragischerweise) geändert. Gestern ist ein Kumpel von mir bei einer Standard-OP verstorben 😢 hat Komplikationen mit der Narkose gegeben. Auch wenn es sicherlich ein ganz trauriger Einzelfall ist, aber meine generelle Sicht auf OPs ist jetzt eben grad nicht so pralle.
Bin derzeit am überlegen den OP-Termin am Freitag abzusagen und es erstmal konservativ zu probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Meine Sicht hat sich (tragischerweise) geändert. Gestern ist ein Kumpel von mir bei einer Standard-OP verstorben 😢 hat Komplikationen mit der Narkose gegeben. Auch wenn es sicherlich ein ganz trauriger Einzelfall ist, aber meine generelle Sicht auf OPs ist jetzt eben grad nicht so pralle.
> Bin derzeit am überlegen den OP-Termin am Freitag abzusagen und es erstmal konservativ zu probieren.


schöner Schei.... tut mir leid. 
Bei mir ist alles quasi perfekt abgelaufen, obwohl die OP scheinbar sackschwer war. Ich war 5h im OP da ja auch das Schulterdach gebrochen war und RW5.


----------



## Deffel (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Fahrt zum Krankenhaus ist das gefährlichste, Du hast nur die eine Chance, nutzt du die jetzt nicht, kommt nur irgendwann weaver Dunn in frage, und die hat eine Erfolgschance von 60 % .

Selbst ich als nicht operierter sage dir, du bist zu Jung für Konservativ....


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (19. Oktober 2021)

Nüchtern betrachtet absolut verständlich. Bin normal auch null ängstlich was sowas angeht. Trotzdem dreht sich einem dabei der Magen rum.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Nüchtern betrachtet absolut verständlich. Bin normal auch null ängstlich was sowas angeht. Trotzdem dreht sich einem dabei der Magen rum.


sagt ja @Deffel schon, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ist der Weg ins Krankenhaus das höhere Risiko. Toitoitoi


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ach Leute, ich bin so dermaßen unsicher was richtig ist. Per heute kann ich meinen Arm bis zu 90 Grad beschwerdefrei heben. Der Knubbel stört mich an sich nicht.


----------



## Deffel (19. Oktober 2021)

Der Knubel ist das kleinste problem,  Ohne op wird die Schulter nie wieder vollbelastbar, alles was über Schulterhöhe geht, oder Lasten tragen, ZugBelastung wird nur wie vorher, wenn du es wieder zusammen basteln lässt,   Ohne Op.. kannst du klarkommen, die Chancen sind aber deutlich geringer, wie das die op nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt. das du den Arm beschwerdefrei heben kannst, ist normal nach einer Woche.  Ich sass nach 8 Tagen auf dem Mountainbike.  Trotzdem gibt es viele Dinge die mir heute noch Beschwerden machen, Wandern( auch Einkaufsbummel  mit der Holden) sind ohne Stock kaum möglich, weil der ganze Schulterkomplex eben nicht mehr vom AC gehalten wird, sondern nur durch die Muskeln.  Wärst du 50, würde ich sagen, versuch es, mit 33, nö..  Hier ein paar Schulterspezialisten ( nachher weist du immer noch nicht mehr, aber worum es geht.)





						DVSE Live
					






					www.dvse-live.de


----------



## Deleted 597322 (20. Oktober 2021)

m11072 schrieb:


> Hat denn einer von euch auch mit Tight Rope operiert und Probleme?





m11072 schrieb:


> Also ich wurde auch mit double Tight Rope operiert. Habe seit dem nur Probleme und sollte wahrscheinlich nochmals operieren, nun mit weave dune. Ich habe starke Schmerzen im Liegen. Bin auch immer verspannt im Hals, Nacken- und Brustbereich. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich nochmals sofort operieren lassen würde und nicht zuwarten würde. Vor der zweiten OP fürchte ich mich, da ich bedenken habe das es vielleicht noch schlechter wird und oder gleich bleibt...


Hi auch. Habe das gleiche Problem. Bin vor 7 Wochen optiert worden mit tight rope. War jetzt zur Kontrolle und der Anker ist gewandert. Soll am Montag wieder aufgemacht werden und ne Platte montiert werden …. habe echt schiss. …. Hätte wohl Zuviel Physio gemacht.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Oktober 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Hi auch. Habe das gleiche Problem. Bin vor 7 Wochen optiert worden mit tight rope. War jetzt zur Kontrolle und der Anker ist gewandert. Soll am Montag wieder aufgemacht werden und ne Platte montiert werden …. habe echt schiss. …. Hätte wohl Zuviel Physio gemacht.


Interessant, dass du das schreibst, genau das wurde mir nach OP und vor Physio gesagt, daher auch das "Mach bloß keine Winkel in den Übungen" Ding einhellig von Chirurg und Zauberhand.
Gute Besserung und viel Glück!


----------



## Deleted 597322 (20. Oktober 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Interessant, dass du das schreibst, genau das wurde mir nach OP und vor Physio gesagt, daher auch das "Mach bloß keine Winkel in den Übungen" Ding einhellig von Chirurg und Zauberhand.
> Gute Besserung und viel Glück!


Weil mit der Platte hört man ja schon, dass das für die nächste Zeit schmerzhaft ist….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Oktober 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Weil mit der Platte hört man ja schon, dass das für die nächste Zeit schmerzhaft ist….


mein TR war auch null schmerzhaft, mir hat quasi nur "der Ar... " weh getan wie Sau von der langen OP.
Ohne Gilchrist war ja auch super danach, machte das Leben quasi "normal" aber natürlich im Alarmmodus, dass der Arm auch nix macht. Nix machen kann ich scheinbar gut


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (20. Oktober 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> mein TR war auch null schmerzhaft, mir hat quasi nur "der Ar... " weh getan wie Sau von der langen OP.
> Ohne Gilchrist war ja auch super danach, machte das Leben quasi "normal" aber natürlich im Alarmmodus, dass der Arm auch nix macht. Nix machen kann ich scheinbar gut


Hatte heute das Vorgespräch und bin wieder besser drauf. Der Operateur ist ein Fachmann in Gelenk- und Sportchirugie und hatte selbst bis letztrs Jahr eine Sportklunik in Siegen. TR machen sie bis zu 200 Stück im Jahr.
Wie hat es denn direkt die ersten zwei Wochen mit den Dingen des Alltags, Hemd anziehen, Wäsche machen,Müll raus, Duschen, etc geklappt? Ich wohne halt alleine, Nachbarn und Freunde helfen zwar stellenweise, können aber ja auch nicht immer da sein.


----------



## Deleted 597322 (20. Oktober 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> mein TR war auch null schmerzhaft, mir hat quasi nur "der Ar... " weh getan wie Sau von der langen OP.
> Ohne Gilchrist war ja auch super danach, machte das Leben quasi "normal" aber natürlich im Alarmmodus, dass der Arm auch nix macht. Nix machen kann ich scheinbar gut


Wie lange hast du denn Gilchrist  he tragen? Ich glaube, dass ich zu früh damit aufgehört habe. Die Orthopädin  hat beim Fäden ziehen gesagt, dass es besser wäre wenn der Arm hängt als dass er in der Schlinge hängt.🥺


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Oktober 2021)

Eigentlich zu Beginn alles eher einarmig, kann mich aber nicht an größere Probleme erinnern, kann also nicht soooo wild gewesen zu sein. Hemdem musste ich nicht tragen, das könnte spannend sein. Selbst Auto mit Automatik wäre gegangen, habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Oktober 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du denn Gilchrist  he tragen? Ich glaube, dass ich zu früh damit aufgehört habe. Die Orthopädin  hat beim Fäden ziehen gesagt, dass es besser wäre wenn der Arm hängt als dass er in der Schlinge hängt.🥺


beim Verlassen des Krankenhauses (am 2. Tag nach der OP) nicht mehr


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (20. Oktober 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Eigentlich zu Beginn alles eher einarmig, kann mich aber nicht an größere Probleme erinnern, kann also nicht soooo wild gewesen zu sein. Hemdem musste ich nicht tragen, das könnte spannend sein. Selbst Auto mit Automatik wäre gegangen, habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht


Hemden stell ich mir aber fast besser vor als Shirt wril ich ja nicht übern Kopf ziehen muss. Einzig alle knöpfe zu, gerade oben, könnte schwierig werden.
Aber davor hab ich echt am meisten Angst. Und will ja wie gesagt 10 Tage nach OP wieder ins Büro bzw mit einem Kollegen auf Seminar (muss aber nicht fahren und ist alles entspannt und individuell).
Auf die Arbeit kann ich relativ problemlos mit Zug, Einkaufen etc dank Innenstadtlage auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 597322 (20. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Hemden stell ich mir aber fast besser vor als Shirt wril ich ja nicht übern Kopf ziehen muss. Einzig alle knöpfe zu, gerade oben, könnte schwierig werden.
> Aber davor hab ich echt am meisten Angst. Und will ja wie gesagt 10 Tage nach OP wieder ins Büro bzw mit einem Kollegen auf Seminar (muss aber nicht fahren und ist alles entspannt und individuell).
> Auf die Arbeit kann ich relativ problemlos mit Zug, Einkaufen etc dank Innenstadtlage auch.


Mit dem arbeiten klappt das auf jeden Fall. Ich hab beim letzten Mal nach der OP eine Nacht stationär verbracht. Und am nächsten Tag bin ich wieder arbeiten gegangen. Und so plane ich es auch nächste Woche. Ich habe aber auch eher einen Schreibtisch Job.


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (20. Oktober 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Mit dem arbeiten klappt das auf jeden Fall. Ich hab beim letzten Mal nach der OP eine Nacht stationär verbracht. Und am nächsten Tag bin ich wieder arbeiten gegangen. Und so plane ich es auch nächste Woche. Ich habe aber auch eher einen Schreibtisch Job.


Ihr macht mir Mut! Wirklich, vielen Dank.
Bin erst zwei Wochen beim AG und die haben dank öD Kündigungsfrist 5 Monate auf mich gewartet weil die mich unbedingt wollten.


----------



## jan1984 (21. Oktober 2021)

Hemden tragen klappt gut, habe seit 6 Wochen, also seit der OP, nix anderes mehr getragen☺️ Arbeiten tue ich aber noch nicht, aber Büro Job wäre wohl gegangen, aber mein Arzt ist da irgendwie Recht vorsichtig. Trage auch seit 6 Wochen brav meinen gilchrist 😅
Jetzt darf ich ab morgen das Ding ablegen und wieder voll bewegen ohne Belastung, was meint ihr sind leichter Radtouren wieder möglich oder aus dass schon zuviel Belastung?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. Oktober 2021)

Stürzen solltest halt nicht.
Evtl Bissi Rolle fahren.
Ich würde lieber noch warten.
Die Session neigt sich eh dem Ende zu.
Lieber nächstes Jahr wieder Attacke


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Oktober 2021)

jan1984 schrieb:


> Hemden tragen klappt gut, habe seit 6 Wochen, also seit der OP, nix anderes mehr getragen☺️ Arbeiten tue ich aber noch nicht, aber Büro Job wäre wohl gegangen, aber mein Arzt ist da irgendwie Recht vorsichtig. Trage auch seit 6 Wochen brav meinen gilchrist 😅
> Jetzt darf ich ab morgen das Ding ablegen und wieder voll bewegen ohne Belastung, was meint ihr sind leichter Radtouren wieder möglich oder aus dass schon zuviel Belastung?


ich bin mit dem Fully "flache Feldvierecke" gefahren, dh geteerte Wirtschaftswege ohne Verkehr weil alles was überraschend ist, doof sein kann. Aber auch fast jeden Tag ab Tag 5 nach OP vorher auf der Rolle, dh hab ne möglichst entlastende Position gekannt und auch draußen noch öfter einarmig oder sehr aufrecht.
Echt interessant mit dem Gilchrist, ich hatte ja nur am Tag der OP einen getragen...


----------



## Astaroth (21. Oktober 2021)

jan1984 schrieb:


> Hemden tragen klappt gut, habe seit 6 Wochen, also seit der OP, nix anderes mehr getragen☺️ Arbeiten tue ich aber noch nicht, aber Büro Job wäre wohl gegangen, aber mein Arzt ist da irgendwie Recht vorsichtig. Trage auch seit 6 Wochen brav meinen gilchrist 😅
> Jetzt darf ich ab morgen das Ding ablegen und wieder voll bewegen ohne Belastung, was meint ihr sind leichter Radtouren wieder möglich oder aus dass schon zuviel Belastung?


Wenn du sechs Wochen ununterbrochen den Gilchrist getragen hast dann wird da nicht viel gehen in Sachen Bewegung des Armes.


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (22. Oktober 2021)

So, bin jetzt auch ausm OP raus und wieder halbwegs bei Sinnen.
Schulter schmerzt nicht wirklch, eher Oberarm und Ellenbogen, ich nehme mal an dass der während der OP geschient war und deshalb weh tut.
Aber Trips regeln. Und daheim gibts dann ein wenig Tabak+


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (23. Oktober 2021)

So, und wieder daheim. Keine 30 Stunden Krankenhaus.
Schmerzen sind wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden.
Plan sieht 3 Wochen Gilchrist t/n vor, danach 3 Wochen nur n.
Klar, Bewegung anfangs nur passiv. 
laut den Erfahrungen hier schadet es ja nicht den Gilchrist wohl vorher schonmal abzunehmen und die Schulter pendeln zu lassen (auch erlaubt laut plan). 
klar, keine aktive Bewegung und nachts kommt der auf jeden Fall an!


----------



## DannyDon2 (23. Oktober 2021)

heute beim sportlichen tischtennis 7 monaten nach der op leicht auf die operierte seite gefallen, hat schon etwas gezogen. nun ein leichtes druckgefühl in der schulter. mache mir nun die ganze zeit sorgen, dass es nun wieder schlimmer wird. ist echt kacke wenn mann immer im kopf denkt vorsichtig zu sein, mal ne sekunde (weils mir gut ging) nicr drüber nachdenkt und nun wieder ins grübeln kommt, ob alles ok ist...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. Oktober 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> heute beim sportlichen tischtennis 7 monaten nach der op leicht auf die operierte seite gefallen, hat schon etwas gezogen. nun ein leichtes druckgefühl in der schulter. mache mir nun die ganze zeit sorgen, dass es nun wieder schlimmer wird. ist echt kacke wenn mann immer im kopf denkt vorsichtig zu sein, mal ne sekunde (weils mir gut ging) nicr drüber nachdenkt und nun wieder ins grübeln kommt, ob alles ok ist...


Tischtennis ist nicht nur suspekt sondern HighRisk 😉 gute Besserung
Was sollte nicht ok sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyDon2 (24. Oktober 2021)

naja, ich hab meine stützende muskulatur noch nicht so gut aufgebaut. merk, dass arm noch ziemlich wackelig und zitterig ist bei belastung. fürchte daher das die muskulatur noch fehlt und daher das tightrope irgendwann (an) reisst bzw. der hochstand sind noch weiter verschlimmert. denke letzteres könnte dadurch schon geschehen sein, zumindest zieht das gelenk heute immer noch...


----------



## Deffel (24. Oktober 2021)

Das TR reist nicht, wenn die Bänder durch sein sollten, wandert das Plättchen des TR in den Knochen, das hat nichts mit der Muskulatur zu tun. Das tr dient nur zur Fixierung bis die Bänder zusammengewachsen sind, danach kann es sogar entfernt werden. Wir sogar gemacht, wenn man Problem mit der Oberbefestigung hat. Bevor das tr reist, bricht es dir den Knochen. Eins der gefürchteten Probleme beim Tighrope.


----------



## Deleted 597322 (24. Oktober 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Das TR reist nicht, wenn die Bänder durch sein sollten, wandert das Plättchen des TR in den Knochen, das hat nichts mit der Muskulatur zu tun. Das tr dient nur zur Fixierung bis die Bänder zusammengewachsen sind, danach kann es sogar entfernt werden. Wir sogar gemacht, wenn man Problem mit der Oberbefestigung hat. Bevor das tr reist, bricht es dir den Knochen. Eins der gefürchteten Probleme beim Tighrope.


Meins ist auch gewandert und schränkt mich absolut nicht ein. Das ist jetzt 8 Wochen seit der op. Nach 3 Monaten wird kontrolliert und erneut entschieden. Fühle mich gut und kann auch schon Uber Kopf Sachen machen. Also Sachen aus dem Schrank holen und so


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch so Verspannungen im Nackenbereich und wie einen Muskelkater im Oberarm gehabt?
Schulter merke ich kaum aber grad heute morgen tat mir der Arm knapp über dem Ellenbogen weh, wie als hätte ich gestern LKWs auf DSF gezogen…


----------



## Deffel (24. Oktober 2021)

Ja merkwürdig.
 es sei denn, du wurdest letzten FREITAG erst operiert.  Hast du dir mal ein video angesehen, was die da so machen?


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (24. Oktober 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Ja merkwürdig.
> es sei denn, du wurdest letzten FREITAG erst operiert.  Hast du dir mal ein video angesehen, was die da so machen?


Ja ich wurde vorgestern operiert. 
nein, so Videos kann und will ich nicht sehen 😅


----------



## Deffel (24. Oktober 2021)

ok, sie schneiden dir an einigen Stellen durch die Haut, durchbohren mit diversen Geräten die Faszien, Bohren an min, 2 Stellen lustige Löcher in die Knochen, nähen Bänder zusammen.  ohne deine zuwilligung wäre das Schwerste Körperverletzung, was erwartest du ?


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (24. Oktober 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> ok, sie schneiden dir an einigen Stellen durch die Haut, durchbohren mit diversen Geräten die Faszien, Bohren an min, 2 Stellen lustige Löcher in die Knochen, nähen Bänder zusammen.  ohne deine zuwilligung wäre das Schwerste Körperverletzung, was erwartest du ?


Sorry das ich gefragt habe, dachte hier bekommt man auch seriöse antworten. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Deffel (24. Oktober 2021)

Was ist daran nicht seriös, meiner Meinung gehört zum erwachsen Menschen, das er sich vorher informiert, aber blind in eine Sache laufen, und sich nachher wundern..  Wunderst du dich, wenn du dir auf den Finger haust, und es dann ein paar tage weh tut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastenfrosch666 (24. Oktober 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht seriös, meiner Meinung gehört zum erwachsen Menschen, das er sich vorher informiert, aber blind in eine Sache laufen, und sich nachher wundern..  Wunderst du dich, wenn du dir auf den Finger haust, und es dann ein paar tage weh tut ?


Sorry, nicht jeder kennt sich mit allem aus, im groben weiß ich natürlich, was gemacht wurde. Das mir auch die Schulter, durch die durchgebohrt wird, weh tut, wundert mich auch nicht. Meine Frage bezog sich ja auf umliegende Regionen. Darüber hat mir weder ein Arzt noch sonst wer was gesagt. 
aber so neunmalkluge Kommentare wie deine kannst du dir auch bitte sparen.

btw: ich bin zum ersten mal in meinem Leben operiert worden. 😉


----------



## Deffel (24. Oktober 2021)

nein, ich spare, ausser Geld nichts.


----------



## LeaLoewin (24. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich gefragt habe, dachte hier bekommt man auch seriöse antworten. 🤦‍♂️


Hatte zwar ne hakenplatte, aber auch so sehr Verspannungen im arm und Nacken.

Mit stuhllehne oder ecke türrahmen mal die Muskulatur um und unter dem schulterblatt massieren.

AAuf dem Bett /sofa nen kissen unter den Ellbogen und den unterarm aus dem Gilchrist
... Liegend und unterstützt ist auch innen und außenrotation der schulter kein Problem, bzw dem unterarm normal mit am Laptop z. B. Zu benutzen
Das tut dem Ellbogen gut und deinem eigentlichen schultergelenk.

Der Schmerz den du evtl außen auf dem Oberarm hast bleibt dir ne weile erhalten.


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (24. Oktober 2021)

Danke, sowas hilft mir. War jetzt auch mal spazieren und hab den Arm etwas pendeln lassen.
Wo ich massiv Probleme habe ist das anziehen von Pullis. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich dabei wirklich immer vorsichtig genug war oder nicht schon was zerstört habe ☹️


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. Oktober 2021)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Danke, sowas hilft mir. War jetzt auch mal spazieren und hab den Arm etwas pendeln lassen.
> Wo ich massiv Probleme habe ist das anziehen von Pullis. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich dabei wirklich immer vorsichtig genug war oder nicht schon was zerstört habe ☹️


Auch wenn dir @Deffel etwas zu schroff war, hat er natürlich Recht. 
Evtl. bist du in Summe etwas angespannt, wie auch immer du dich relaxen kannst, mach es… das Schlimmste liegt vermutlich hinter Dir. Und wenn du sowenig Körpergefühl hast, dass du bei sowas Sorge trägst was kaputt zu machen, investiere in gute Physio. 
Und wenn du selbst wieder trainieren kannst laaaaaaangsam und sauber trainieren. Gute Besserung


----------



## SJ-Alex (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Tossy-Club, ich melde mich auch mal als aktives Mitglied an   

Meine Geschichte - bin in Leogang Ende August unsanft über den Lenker gegangen, auf die rechte Schulter mit angelegten Arm gefallen. Hatte sofort (natürlich) Schmerzen im Schulterbereich, bin dann nach der Bergung in mein Heimat-KH gefahren worden, wo nach RT-Bild ein Tossy II diagnostiziert wurde mit Empfehlung Vorstellung in der Unfall-Chirurgie. 
Die haben mir eine OP empfohlen - der erste Termin wurde um eine Woche verschoben, da meine Wunden auf den Schulter noch zu akut waren. Der zweite und dritte Termin dann weil der Chirurg krank geworden ist - der andere der das in dem KH kann, war im Urlaub . Tja und mit der Diagnose Tossy II und der wiedergewonnen Bewegung nach 3 Wochen (konnte den Arm schon wieder um 180° vertikal bewegen) hab ich die OP komplett abgesagt.
Allerdings hatte ich bei gewissen Bewegungen noch Einschränkungen also bin ich zu einem ausgewiesenen Spezialisten im Schulterbereich um mir (so dachte ich) einen Gutschein für Physio abzuholen. Der hat mich ausgiebig diagnostiziert und die Verletzung auf RW4 korrigiert, mit Empfehlung das umgehend operieren zu lassen. Dem habe ich dann auch zugestimmt und ein paar Tage später wars dann soweit - OP mit Tight-Rope und Cerclage. War nur über Nacht in der Klinik und ab dann wieder zuhause - Schmerzen waren auch nach der OP gut erträglich. 
Jetzt nach den ersten Physio-Einheiten merkt man schon deutlich wie's besser wird - den Schulterverband habe ich nur Nachts und tagsüber mal zur Entlastung dran. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich wieder meine ursprüngliche Beweglich- und Belastbarkeit erhalte, besonders im Hinblick auf die verstrichene Zeit zur OP. Melde mich wieder wenns neue Resultate gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyDon2 (26. Oktober 2021)

Hi nochmal, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, habe ich ein recht nerviges druckgefühl in der operierten schulter, dass stärker geworden ist, seitdem der hochstand sich verstärkt hat (ca. 5mm) oder ggf. liegts auch an meiner gesteigerten aufmerksamkeit der schulter gegenüber. wie dem auch sei, ich wollte mal hier in die runde fragen 1) ob dieses druckgefühl bei hochstand "normal" ist und mit der zeit weniger wird und 2) ob ihr bestimmte übungen gegen den hochstand oder zumindest das angespannte, drückende gefühl empfehlen könnt. schon einmal.vielen dank!


----------



## IWA (26. Oktober 2021)

Druckgefuhl kenne ich. OP mit hakenplatte ist bei mir 2 oder 3 Jahre her. In der Zeit immer Druckgefuhl, oder so als hätte man ne Tasche auf der Schulter hängen. Nicht jeden Tag gleich, aber würde sagen an 7 von 10 Tagen. Nervte aber war halt so. Unabhängig von Belastung. Arm und Schulter waren voll beweglich und belastbar. Rad null Probleme. Bin dann vor paar Wochen als es grade mal wieder recht stark war zum orthopäden um einfach mal Klarheit zu bekommen. Alles an Ort und Stelle und soweit ok. Bißchen Knubbel hab ich auf beiden Seiten, links war auch mal was früher. Ich hab ein paar Übungen bekommen, mit denen ich jetzt völlig beschwerdefrei bin. Ganz einfaches Zeug, hab vorher alles mögliche aus yt Videos ausprobiert (Dehnungen) hats in einer akuten Phase nur noch mehr gereizt.
Also lass es ggf. noch mal checken, ob alles zusammen gewachsen ist wies soll. Und paar kleinere Einschlage hatte ich auch nach paar Monaten, da muss nicht gleich alles wieder bei kaputt gehen. Kräftigung ist aber grundsätzlich kein Fehler, und sollte nach 7 Monaten eigentlich auch möglich sein. Aber lass dich sonst noch mal beraten.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (27. Oktober 2021)

Hi Jungs! Ich bin morgen endlich mit der Materialentfernung meiner Hakenplatte nach Tossy 3 + Clavicula Fraktur dran. Saß jetzt auch schonmal vorsichtig auf dem Rad aber über 90 Grad belasten ging bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## LeaLoewin (27. Oktober 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hi Jungs! Ich bin morgen endlich mit der Materialentfernung meiner Hakenplatte nach Tossy 3 + Clavicula Fraktur dran. Saß jetzt auch schonmal vorsichtig auf dem Rad aber über 90 Grad belasten ging bis jetzt nicht.


Dann schlaf gut und danach sieht die Welt bald anders aus 🙃


----------



## ArmlingAndi (27. Oktober 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Dann schlaf gut und danach sieht die Welt bald anders aus 🙃


Danke! Ja bin gespannt! Bei mir wird noch ein Knochenstück entfernt was sich gelöst hat. Kann's kaum abwarten wieder fit zu sein 😬 Im Januar wartet dann meine neues Propain Hugene auf mich 🤗


----------



## Deleted 597322 (27. Oktober 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> Hi nochmal, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, habe ich ein recht nerviges druckgefühl in der operierten schulter, dass stärker geworden ist, seitdem der hochstand sich verstärkt hat (ca. 5mm) oder ggf. liegts auch an meiner gesteigerten aufmerksamkeit der schulter gegenüber. wie dem auch sei, ich wollte mal hier in die runde fragen 1) ob dieses druckgefühl bei hochstand "normal" ist und mit der zeit weniger wird und 2) ob ihr bestimmte übungen gegen den hochstand oder zumindest das angespannte, drückende gefühl empfehlen könnt. schon einmal.vielen dank!


Bei mir ist das jetzt 8 Wochen her. Das Anker Plättchen ist etwas gewandert und auch ich habe einen leichten hochstand. Beeinträchtigt mich aber nicht. Wie schon vorher geschrieben wurde ist das TR etwas an den Knochen gewandert. Dadurch kommt wohl der hochstand. Im Januar soll nochmals kontrolliert werden, ob eingegriffen werden soll. Beim gestrigen Check meinte der Doc, dass es jetzt, nach 8 Wochen, immer noch warm ist und ich weiterhin kühlen soll. … habe mir eine 2. Meinung eingeholt und ein Glück sagen beide das gleiche. Allerdings gibt es unterschiedliche Auffassungen, was die Physio angeht. Der eine sagt, Pause. Der andere sagt, ich tue zu wenig. 😳. Jetzt mach ich bisschen 😉.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (28. Oktober 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Danke! Ja bin gespannt! Bei mir wird noch ein Knochenstück entfernt was sich gelöst hat. Kann's kaum abwarten wieder fit zu sein 😬 Im Januar wartet dann meine neues Propain Hugene auf mich 🤗


Never mind...das KH hat den Termin intern nicht weitergegeben. Ich hab gestern also die DRITTE Terminverschiebung bekommen. Was ein Saftladen!


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Oktober 2021)

Oh mist... Häng dich da hinter... Mit jedem Tag sinkt or Chance das das wieder gut zusammen wächst außer es hängt eh noch halbwegs zusammen und könnte auch konservativ gehen. 

Bei meinem kreuzband haben sie gesagt Max 21 Tage besser 14, danach geht es nur noch mit Sehnentransplantat und nicht mehr mit Ligamys


----------



## Deffel (28. Oktober 2021)

armling redet von Me, die ist unkritisch, nur nervig.


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Oktober 2021)

Ach gott stimmt... Bin wohl was durch den Wind. 
... Anyway voll ätzend... Mich haben sie schon mal gerade so vor der Anästhesie wieder aus dem Op geschoben, weil sie festgestellt haben, dass sie kein Bett für mich danach frei hatten. 
... Fühlt man sich immer so richtig in guten Händen, kann dich voll verstehen. 

(hab auch noch ein paar mehr nette Storys aus den letzten 3 Jahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Bike (29. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bin in letzter Zeit weniger in diesem Thread unterwegs gewesen.
Ich wollte einmal eine Zusammenfassung nach 13 Moanten Tossy III wiedergeben.
(meine älteren Kommentare/Erfahrungen sind weiter vorne)

-Ende August 2020 Tossy III linke Seite, 3 Tage später eine Hakenplatte
-Nach 3 Monaten Metall Entfernung, 2 Tage nach OP direkt auf die Schulter gestürzt, hält... 

Das Fremdkörper Gefühl & leichte Schmerzen im Bizeps hatte ich relativ lange, gerade mit der Platte. Das ist nach 13M wesentlich besser geworden. Aber die linke Schulter "merkt" mal halt noch.
Es ist ein minimaler Hochstand von ca. 3mm übrig geblieben.
Kann sportlich wieder alles machen, biken, Klimmzüge, Liegestütze, Klettern, etc.
Auch schlafen auf der linke Seite geht seit ca. 2 Monaten wieder.
Interessanterweise hat sich die Schulter-Muskulatur der linken Seite im letzten Jahr anders entwickelt als die rechte Seite.
Obwohl ich die gleichen Übungen, Gewichte, etc. mache.  Wahrscheinlich ist Mutter Natur nicht dumm und baut um das geschädigte Gelenk, Bänder usw. eine andere unterstützende Muskulatur auf um diese zu schützen & zu stabilisieren.
In dem Rö-Bild (li_Schulter_mit_Gewicht nach 10 M) sieht man übrigens die 2 zusammen gewachsenen Bänder. Wohl mit leichten Kalkeinlagerungen, die laut Orthopäde unbedeutend sind 🤷‍♂️
Alles in allem, bin ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden und hoffe auf keine Spätkomplikationen wie Arthrose o.ä.

BG Tom

Ansonsten zur Info: Bilder vom Tossy III vor OP, Hakenplatte, nach Entfernung HP 10M später mit Gewicht, Ergebnis nach 13M


----------



## Deleted 597322 (29. Oktober 2021)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin in letzter Zeit weniger in diesem Thread unterwegs gewesen.
> Ich wollte einmal eine Zusammenfassung nach 13 Moanten Tossy III wiedergeben.
> (meine älteren Kommentare/Erfahrungen sind weiter vorne)
> 
> ...


Schön dass es dir gut. Die Bilder sind super interessant…. Wie kommst du darauf, dass es 3 mm hochstand ist? Es sieht fast nach mehr aus im Vergleich zur rechten Schulter. ….


----------



## Deleted 597322 (29. Oktober 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Schön dass es dir gut. Die Bilder sind super interessant…. Wie kommst du darauf, dass es 3 mm hochstand ist? Es sieht fast nach mehr aus im Vergleich zur rechten Schulter. ….


Bei mir wohl leider eine Schaft breite….


----------



## DannyDon2 (29. Oktober 2021)

kann ich "toppen" hier ein paar bilder 6 monate nach tight rope op bei tossy 4. arzt sagte 3mm hochstand. kommt mir deutlich mehr vor...


----------



## Papa Bike (30. Oktober 2021)

Die 3 mm sind geschätzt nach dem Röntgenbild. Aber ob es 3, 4 mm oder 5 mm sind ….
 Perfekter wird es nicht mehr 

Und die Ergebnisse von Mongoi & DannyDon2 sind doch auch gut!


----------



## SJ-Alex (30. Oktober 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> kann ich "toppen" hier ein paar bilder 6 monate nach tight rope op bei tossy 4. arzt sagte 3mm hochstand. kommt mir deutlich mehr vor...


Das schaut ja aus wie mein RW4 vor der OP


----------



## Deleted 597322 (30. Oktober 2021)

Papa Bike schrieb:


> Die 3 mm sind geschätzt nach dem Röntgenbild. Aber ob es 3, 4 mm oder 5 mm sind ….
> Perfekter wird es nicht mehr
> 
> Und die Ergebnisse von Mongoi & DannyDon2 sind doch auch gut!


Geht so. Aber ist auf jeden Fall besser nach der op. Foto anbei direkt nach dem Sturz.


----------



## Deleted 597322 (30. Oktober 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> kann ich "toppen" hier ein paar bilder 6 monate nach tight rope op bei tossy 4. arzt sagte 3mm hochstand. kommt mir deutlich mehr vor...


Hat sich das denn verschlechtert im laufe der 6 Monate ?


----------



## DannyDon2 (30. Oktober 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Hat sich das denn verschlechtert im laufe der 6 Monate ?


ja, die ersten 8 wochen sah es klasse aus. dann wurde es immer schlechter. bin mir aktuell auch nicht sicher, ob es nicht zu beginn der verletzung (nach abschwellung) genau so aussah. das problem: je mehr ich an den muskelaufbau gehe, desto mehr zieht und schmerzt es und das über tage. das hochstehende schlüsselbein "wandert" bei bewegung des arms zudem munter unter der haut und der druck auf der schulter macht mich ech irre. hab auch den eindruck, dass dies von woche zu woche nerviger wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (30. Oktober 2021)

Danny , wurde mittels MRT mal kontrolliert, ob die Bänder auch zusammengewachsen sind, klingt eher nach, das dein Tighrope versucht das zu halten, und das geht schief.. Dein Bild sieht eher so aus wie bei mir T3 ohne op...


----------



## DannyDon2 (30. Oktober 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> Danny , wurde mittels MRT mal kontrolliert, ob die Bänder auch zusammengewachsen sind, klingt eher nach, das dein Tighrope versucht das zu halten, und das geht schief.. Dein Bild sieht eher so aus wie bei mir T3 ohne op...


leider nicht. auf meine bitte hin ein mrt zu macheb, sagte der arzt, das mrt würde dies nicht zeigen können, da die metallteile des tight ropes das mrt irritieren. ich habe am dienstag ein termin beim arzt gemacht, da die schmerzen aktuell sehr stark sind. 

so oder so bleibt nun (nach 6 monaten) ja nur die op mit der sehne aus dem knie. da hab ich etwas bammel vor...


----------



## Deleted 597322 (30. Oktober 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> leider nicht. auf meine bitte hin ein mrt zu macheb, sagte der arzt, das mrt würde dies nicht zeigen können, da die metallteile des tight ropes das mrt irritieren. ich habe am dienstag ein termin beim arzt gemacht, da die schmerzen aktuell sehr stark sind.
> 
> so oder so bleibt nun (nach 6 monaten) ja nur die op mit der sehne aus dem knie. da hab ich etwas bammel vor...


Das war bei mir ähnlich. Bei mir wollte allerdings der Arzt ein MRT machen. Der Radiologe hat dann aber entschieden, dass ein CT gemacht wird. Um die Metallteile besser zu erkennen.


----------



## DannyDon2 (30. Oktober 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Das war bei mir ähnlich. Bei mir wollte allerdings der Arzt ein MRT machen. Der Radiologe hat dann aber entschieden, dass ein CT gemacht wird. Um die Metallteile besser zu erkennen.


bei mir wurde zur nachbehandlung immer nur ultraschall gemacht

muss zugeben, dass ich zu meinem arzt nach den aktuellen entwicklungen etwas das vertrauen verloren habe. hat denn jemand eine empfehlung für einen experten, der ggf. auch die kniesehne einsetzt? (bestenfalls im raum norddeutschland)


----------



## goldencore (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich (und ein Freund mit Schulterverletzung) habe mit Dr. Hedtmann in Hamburg gute Erfahrungen gemacht.








						Hedtmann
					

Erfahren Sie mehr über unseren Facharzt für Orthopädie & physikalische Therapie, Dr. med. Achim Hedtmann  ➤ Behandlung durch Spitzenmediziner bei ATOS!.




					atos-kliniken.com


----------



## DannyDon2 (31. Oktober 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich (und ein Freund mit Schulterverletzung) habe mit Dr. Hedtmann in Hamburg gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


behandeln die denn auch schultergelenksprengungen? konnte ich so ad hoc nicht auf der homepage entdecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (31. Oktober 2021)

Weiter oben habe ich irgendwo ein Video verlinkt, wo imho auch ein Spez. der Atos was dazu sagt.
Leider zeigen Ergebnisse von verschieden Studien , das die Zufriedenheit Post OP bei Akuten OPs gegen 90-95 % geht, bei chronischen (weaver Dunn) keine 50 % erreicht, daher sollte eine Auswahl des Operateurs sehr überlegt erfolgen, Mein Ortho/Chirug sagen, sie könnten mir nur eine Handvoll in Deutschland empfehlen, die aber alle Privat zu bezahlen sind. 
Wie man hier im Forum sieht, sind die chronisch behandelten sehr sehr selten,


----------



## goldencore (31. Oktober 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> behandeln die denn auch schultergelenksprengungen? konnte ich so ad hoc nicht auf der homepage entdecken


Ich war mit meiner da, wurde allerdings nicht operiert. Er hat mir aber gesagt, dass ich, falls ich weiter Probleme habe (habe Tossy 2 bis 3, der konservativ behandelt wurde und weiterhin einen deutlichen Hochstand), er auch eine OP durchführen wurde.
Mein Kumpel hat sich bei ihm operieren lassen (allerdings kaputte Rotatorenmanschette) und das Ergebnis war hervorragend. Der wurde mir als dezidierter Schulterspezialist empfohlen.


----------



## DannyDon (31. Oktober 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich war mit meiner da, wurde allerdings nicht operiert. Er hat mir aber gesagt, dass ich, falls ich weiter Probleme habe (habe Tossy 2 bis 3, der konservativ behandelt wurde und weiterhin einen deutlichen Hochstand), er auch eine OP durchführen wurde.
> Mein Kumpel hat sich bei ihm operieren lassen (allerdings kaputte Rotatorenmanschette) und das Ergebnis war hervorragend. Der wurde mir als dezidierter Schulterspezialist empfohlen.


Sehr gut. dann werde ich zu ihm mal Kontakt herstellen. Danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich im ganzen Bundesgebiet gucke, wer gilt da denn als Top-Schulterspezialist (besonders für Weaver-Dunn)?


----------



## Astaroth (1. November 2021)

Meine erste Schultereckgelenksprengung im Jahre 1996 wurde in einem normalen Kreiskrankenhaus operativ ohne Schulterspezialisten behandelt. Bis auf einen Hochstand des Schlüsselbeines habe ich keine Probleme mit der Schulter.
Die zweite Schultereckgelenksprengung im Jahre 2005 wurde auch wieder ohne einen Spezialisten in einem Kreiskrankenhaus operativ behandelt. Bis heute keine Probleme damit bis auf den Hochstand des Schlüsselbeines.


----------



## Deffel (1. November 2021)

er redet auch nicht von einer normalen Tossy OP, sondern von Weaver Dunn..  und das machen die wenigsten Chi. und noch weniger machen das gut.


----------



## DannyDon2 (1. November 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Meine erste Schultereckgelenksprengung im Jahre 1996 wurde in einem normalen Kreiskrankenhaus operativ ohne Schulterspezialisten behandelt. Bis auf einen Hochstand des Schlüsselbeines habe ich keine Probleme mit der Schulter.
> Die zweite Schultereckgelenksprengung im Jahre 2005 wurde auch wieder ohne einen Spezialisten in einem Kreiskrankenhaus operativ behandelt. Bis heute keine Probleme damit bis auf den Hochstand des Schlüsselbeines.


wie lange hat bei dir bis nach der op gedauert bis alles beschwerdefrei war. der hochstand wäre mir auch egal, wenn ich keine beschwerden mehr hätte. aber 7,5  monate nach der op habe ich sobald ich in die leichte aber regelmäßihe belastung gehe, immer noch schmerzen die erst nach tagen (ohne medikamente) abklingen. schmerzen wenn ich auf den hochstand (auch nur leicht) drücke und ein druckhefühl und ziehen in der schulter. die beweglichkeit ist voll gegeben. ich habe zuden das gefühl, dass es nicht von woche zu woche besser wird, was druckgefühl und schmerz angeht, sondern eher schlechter. das ist mein problem.


----------



## DannyDon2 (1. November 2021)

frage ist auch, geht man jetzt das risiko ein, sich mit weaver dunn  auch das bein zu versauen, oder gibt es ggf. auch noch andere lösungen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. November 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> wie lange hat bei dir bis nach der op gedauert bis alles beschwerdefrei war. der hochstand wäre mir auch egal, wenn ich keine beschwerden mehr hätte. aber 7,5  monate nach der op habe ich sobald ich in die leichte aber regelmäßihe belastung gehe, immer noch schmerzen die erst nach tagen (ohne medikamente) abklingen. schmerzen wenn ich auf den hochstand (auch nur leicht) drücke und ein druckhefühl und ziehen in der schulter. die beweglichkeit ist voll gegeben. ich habe zuden das gefühl, dass es nicht von woche zu woche besser wird, was druckgefühl und schmerz angeht, sondern eher schlechter. das ist mein problem.


kanns Du denn die Ursache für "Schmerz" klar umreißen?
Ich hatte RW5 und Bruch Schulterdach abkassiert, da war nur TightRope möglich da nix mehr zum festschrauben übrig... Schmerzen (Ausnahme OP-Heilung) hatte ich aber eigentlich nur "am Arsch" als Konsequenz von 5h OP und auf eine OP-Bank drücken da das blöde Schlüsselbein "dank" ausgeprägter Schultermuskulatur nicht unbedingt einfach auf den richtigen Platz zurückzuüberzeugen war... 
Schmerzmittel auch nur am Tag der OP und halt keinen Gilchrist. Gehandwerkt hat er wohl auch gut zumindest was Einschränkungen betrifft, Hochstand habe ich, weiß aber ehrlich gesagt auch null, wie es vorher ausgesehen hat.


----------



## Deffel (1. November 2021)

es gibt verschiedene Versionen , an der Vulpius Klinik wird das Körpereigene Band aus dem gleichen Schulterbereich gewonnen . Ich weis nicht ob du das hören magst, aber man schneidet was vom lateralen ende des Schlüsselbeins ab, und steckt das band, was man vorher, da abgeschnitten hat (roter Kreis) da rein .)). Dann tüddelt man noch ein bisschen Kordel, zur Stabilisierung rum...


----------



## DannyDon2 (1. November 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> kanns Du denn die Ursache für "Schmerz" klar umreißen?
> Ich hatte RW5 und Bruch Schulterdach abkassiert, da war nur TightRope möglich da nix mehr zum festschrauben übrig... Schmerzen (Ausnahme OP-Heilung) hatte ich aber eigentlich nur "am Arsch" als Konsequenz von 5h OP und auf eine OP-Bank drücken da das blöde Schlüsselbein "dank" ausgeprägter Schultermuskulatur nicht unbedingt einfach auf den richtigen Platz zurückzuüberzeugen war...
> Schmerzmittel auch nur am Tag der OP und halt keinen Gilchrist. Gehandwerkt hat er wohl auch gut zumindest was Einschränkungen betrifft, Hochstand habe ich, weiß aber ehrlich gesagt auch null, wie es vorher ausgesehen hat.


leider kann ich die ursache nicht klar unreissen. gefühlt nimmt der hochstand und der druck auf sie schulter ausgehend vom hochstand je mehr zu desto mehr ich versuche die muskeln aufzubauen. was wieder dazu führt, dass ich schmerz vermeide und daher dann wieder weniger mache. zusätzlich bin ich im urlaub wieder leicht auf die schulter gefallen (bin beim tischtennis zu eifrig eimen ball hinterhergegangen), allerdings auf einem etwas  federnden holzboden gelandent dass hats bestimmt nicht verbessert. dazugekommen ist seitdem ein fieses ziehen in der schulter, dass ich gar nicht zuordnen kann. auch scheint der druck nach dem sturz höher. bin allerdings auch viel geschwommen, das mas das gelenk auch beansprucht haben. der viele sport und der leichte sturz zum fast gleichen zeitpunkt macht sie fehlersuche aber schwer. hochstand und druckgefühl waren aber schon davor da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyDon2 (1. November 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> es gibt verschiedene Versionen , an der Vulpius Klinik wird das Körpereigene Band aus dem gleichen Schulterbereich gewonnen . Ich weis nicht ob du das hören magst, aber man schneidet was vom lateralen ende des Schlüsselbeins ab, und steckt das band, was man vor (roter Kreis) da rein .)). Dann tüddelt man noch ein bisschen Kordel, zur Stabilisierung rum...


naja deffel, hören "mögen" natürlich nicht, aber wohl "müssen". sollte mich ja nun intensiv mit den alternativen und möglichkeiten beschäftigen, um nun eine bessere entscheidung (was das ergebnis angeht) treffen zu können...


----------



## Astaroth (1. November 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> wie lange hat bei dir bis nach der op gedauert bis alles beschwerdefrei war. der hochstand wäre mir auch egal, wenn ich keine beschwerden mehr hätte. aber 7,5  monate nach der op habe ich sobald ich in die leichte aber regelmäßihe belastung gehe, immer noch schmerzen die erst nach tagen (ohne medikamente) abklingen. schmerzen wenn ich auf den hochstand (auch nur leicht) drücke und ein druckhefühl und ziehen in der schulter. die beweglichkeit ist voll gegeben. ich habe zuden das gefühl, dass es nicht von woche zu woche besser wird, was druckgefühl und schmerz angeht, sondern eher schlechter. das ist mein problem.


Nach 10 Wochen bin ich wieder in die Arbeit (Metallproduktion) und nach ca. 6Monaten bin ich wieder ins Ju-Jutsu Training eingestiegen. Komplett beschwerdefrei dürfte ich so gegen 3Monate nach der OP gewesen sein. Aber da dies schon etliche Jahre zurück liegt kann ich es nicht mehr zu 100% sagen.


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. November 2021)

DannyDon2 schrieb:


> leider kann ich die ursache nicht klar unreissen. gefühlt nimmt der hochstand und der druck auf sie schulter ausgehend vom hochstand je mehr zu desto mehr ich versuche die muskeln aufzubauen



Machst du denn physio oder nur selbstständig muskelaufbau?

Ich merke bei mir, dass im Job(Handwerk) und beim biken der Muskelaufbau primär in der brustmuskulatur entsteht.
... Man drückt (z. B. Auch gerade bei ausgestellten Ellbogen beim biken) primär mit den brustmuskeln
... Zum Ausgleich für dein Schlüsselbein brauchst du aber nen sehr starken Muskel seitlich außen unter dem schulterblatt.
(Liegestütze mit Ellbogen am Körper, bzw. Nur Schulter rausrücken im stütz mit nach hinten rotiertem Ellbogen)

Wenn ich viel hart gearbeitet habe merk ich auch nen leichten Schmerz im AC-gelenk.
... Schultern aktiv zurück und nach unten ziehen lässt den sofort verschwinden.

(mehr rennrad fahren oder beim Kraulen darauf achten, das der Wasserdruck beim Ziehen unter Handballen Ring- und kleinem Finger ist, statt unter Daumen bis Mittelfinger)


----------



## Deleted 597322 (2. November 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nach 10 Wochen bin ich wieder in die Arbeit (Metallproduktion) und nach ca. 6Monaten bin ich wieder ins Ju-Jutsu Training eingestiegen. Komplett beschwerdefrei dürfte ich so gegen 3Monate nach der OP gewesen sein. Aber da dies schon etliche Jahre zurück liegt kann ich es nicht mehr zu 100% sagen.





Astaroth schrieb:


> Nach 10 Wochen bin ich wieder in die Arbeit (Metallproduktion) und nach ca. 6Monaten bin ich wieder ins Ju-Jutsu Training eingestiegen. Komplett beschwerdefrei dürfte ich so gegen 3Monate nach der OP gewesen sein. Aber da dies schon etliche Jahre zurück liegt kann ich es nicht mehr zu 100% sagen.


Hi. Ich bin jetzt in der 8 Woche. Und gestern hat es sehr komisch im ac Gelenk geknackt. Außerdem meine ich eine gewisse Spannung zu spüren. Ist das das TR ? Das knacken hört dann wieder auf …. Aber es fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. November 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Hi. Ich bin jetzt in der 8 Woche. Und gestern hat es sehr komisch im ac Gelenk geknackt. Außerdem meine ich eine gewisse Spannung zu spüren. Ist das das TR ? Das knacken hört dann wieder auf …. Aber es fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an.


„Komisch“ seit immer, bin aber zu faul zum Dehnen (Brust). Amtlich Spannung drauf
Knacken habe ich mittlerweile durch verschiedene Liegestütze rausgefunden wann und wo. 
3-4 Jahre her, optisch Bisserl Hochstand, Probleme absolut keine. Wie vorher? Denke nein, aber auch wenig Erinnerung an vorher


----------



## dropinchuapa (13. November 2021)

Servus Leute! 
Nachdem Ich mich bereits durch viele Foreneinträge gelesen habe, gebe Ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu!
Habe mir ebenfall, wie viele hier, vor 3 Wochen im Bikepark eine Rockwood 3 bzw. Tossy 3 zugezogen.
Nach mehreren Terminen bei Orthopäden und Physiotherapeuten habe Ich mich für die konservative Methode entschieden. Natürlich gingen hier aufgrund meines Alters, 25 Jahre, die Meinungen auseinander, da vor allem jüngeren Patient/innen zur operativen Variante geraten wird. Dennoch haben mich zwei unabhängig voneinander agierende Schulterspezialisten überzeugt das ganze ohne OP zu behandeln. Trage jetzt seit 3 Wochen den Gilchrist und kann nach wie vor nur Hemden oder Zipper-Hoodies anziehen, da die Schmerzen immer noch zu groß sind. Auch beim Einschlafen sind die Schmerzen nach wie vor deutlich spürbar. Daher wollt Ich euch nun mal Fragen, die sich auch für die konservative Methode entschieden haben, wie lange die Schmerzen geblieben sind bzw. ob das einigermaßen normal ist .
PS.: Nächste Woche solls mit der Physiotherapie losgehen.

Danke fürs lesen und für eure (hoffentlich) zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## Deffel (13. November 2021)

ich sass nach 7 Tagen wieder auf dem Bike, am 1.7 in Saalbach passiert, 10 Tage später auf dem Panoramtrail runter gefahren ( keine Sprünge). 
90 % des Unfalltraumas waren nach 4 Wochen weg. Der Rest war ein rauf und runter, im Frühjahr war ich fast so weit mich operieren zu lassen, weil es nicht besser wurde, und konnte auch nicht auf der rechten Seite liegen. Ab Mai dann wurde es nochmal deutlich besser, jetzt ist auch schlafen auf der Schulter möglich.
sie ermüdet halt schneller, und was garnicht geht, sind banale dinge wie Staubsaugen o.ä, denke kommt von der wechselnden zig und druck Belastung. 
Im Sommer ganzes Einfamilienhaus renoviert, keine Probleme.  Stand im Moment: Seitlich Rückenschmerzen auf der verletzten Seite ( Mittlere Rücken) MRT ohne Befund.. Abends mal heftiger, morgen immer so gut wie weg.
Fazit:  Wäre ich jünger, und oder müsste meinen Beruf noch ausüben >. ganz klar Op.
Ich bin halt in der glücklichen lege nix zu machen, wenn es nicht geht.   
Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Aus dem urlaub zurück, meinte mein Otho. das müssen wir operieren, muste dann dann meine Bewegungsmöglichkeiten zeigen, ich kam auf 97 %. Seine Ansage war dann, ich muss dich operieren, aber ich kann verstehen, wenn du es nicht machst.

Meine Meinung zu deinem Fall, eine Akut Op kannste jetzt eh vergessen, du hast vermutlich eh nur die Möglichkeit einer Weaver Dunn OP, ob die jetzt statt findet oder in 6 Monaten, wenn feststeht, das du konservativ aastherapiert bist. ist eh egal. Auch für dich der Tip: weiter oben, hab ich ein recht langes Video verlinkt..


----------



## Gino1970 (13. November 2021)

dropinchuapa schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> Nachdem Ich mich bereits durch viele Foreneinträge gelesen habe, gebe Ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu!
> Habe mir ebenfall, wie viele hier, vor 3 Wochen im Bikepark eine Rockwood 3 bzw. Tossy 3 zugezogen.
> Nach mehreren Terminen bei Orthopäden und Physiotherapeuten habe Ich mich für die konservative Methode entschieden. Natürlich gingen hier aufgrund meines Alters, 25 Jahre, die Meinungen auseinander, da vor allem jüngeren Patient/innen zur operativen Variante geraten wird. Dennoch haben mich zwei unabhängig voneinander agierende Schulterspezialisten überzeugt das ganze ohne OP zu behandeln. Trage jetzt seit 3 Wochen den Gilchrist und kann nach wie vor nur Hemden oder Zipper-Hoodies anziehen, da die Schmerzen immer noch zu groß sind. Auch beim Einschlafen sind die Schmerzen nach wie vor deutlich spürbar. Daher wollt Ich euch nun mal Fragen, die sich auch für die konservative Methode entschieden haben, wie lange die Schmerzen geblieben sind bzw. ob das einigermaßen normal ist .
> ...


Gudde, hatte  auch RW 3 mit schöne hochstand Klavier mäßig  😃habe Konservativ  versucht Schmerzen wurden nach 6 Mon nicht besser wurde  dann operiert mit Sehne vom Knie 😏 gute Besserung…


----------



## Deleted 597322 (13. November 2021)

Deffel schrieb:


> ich sass nach 7 Tagen wieder auf dem Bike, am 1.7 in Saalbach passiert, 10 Tage später auf dem Panoramtrail runter gefahren ( keine Sprünge).
> 90 % des Unfalltraumas waren nach 4 Wochen weg. Der Rest war ein rauf und runter, im Frühjahr war ich fast so weit mich operieren zu lassen, weil es nicht besser wurde, und konnte auch nicht auf der rechten Seite liegen. Ab Mai dann wurde es nochmal deutlich besser, jetzt ist auch schlafen auf der Schulter möglich.
> sie ermüdet halt schneller, und was garnicht geht, sind banale dinge wie Staubsaugen o.ä, denke kommt von der wechselnden zig und druck Belastung.
> Im Sommer ganzes Einfamilienhaus renoviert, keine Probleme.  Stand im Moment: Seitlich Rückenschmerzen auf der verletzten Seite ( Mittlere Rücken) MRT ohne Befund.. Abends mal heftiger, morgen immer so gut wie weg.
> ...


Das mit den Prozenten hört sich an wie bei mir. Bin nach 10 Wochen jetzt auch bei gefühlt 97 oder 95 Prozent. Doc wollte auch operieren. Ich nicht. Bin eigentlich ganz happy, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe. Ich merke vor allem noch Einschränkungen bei der außen Rotation. Aber das wird bestimmt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 597322 (13. November 2021)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Das mit den Prozenten hört sich an wie bei mir. Bin nach 10 Wochen jetzt auch bei gefühlt 97 oder 95 Prozent. Doc wollte auch operieren. Ich nicht. Bin eigentlich ganz happy, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe. Ich merke vor allem noch Einschränkungen bei der außen Rotation. Aber das wird bestimmt noch.


Ps. Vergessen. Der hochstand ist unverändert. Fühlt sich auch gut an.


----------



## SJ-Alex (13. November 2021)

Bin mit meinem RW4 nach 2 Wochen wieder moderat auf dem Rennrad gesessen - wollte es wie du konservativ behandeln lassen.
War auch relativ schnell wieder beweglich, also mit Rotation 180°, Shirt anziehen usw.
Schmerzen und Einschränkungen waren aber immer wieder da und deswegen habe ich mich doch noch operieren lassen. Jetzt nach 4 Wochen bin ich froh darüber, allein schon wegen der optischen Sache - der Chirurg hat die Clavicula wieder mega repositioniert, zudem fühlt sich die Schulter wieder viel stabiler an als vorher.


----------



## Deffel (13. November 2021)

Mongoi, ja, der ändert sich auch nicht mehr, meine Model Laufbahn ist eh zu Ende.
 Mein nächste Laufbahn wird die in einer Pathologie als Modell sein -)))


----------



## matbat (14. November 2021)

Und wieder einer...

Unfall war am 26.09.2021. Habe mich mit dem Rennrad in Reisegeschwindigkeit (30-35km/h) an einer Bodenschwelle auf dem Radweg überschlagen und bin im Grünstreifen auf Kopf/Rücken/Schulter gelandet. Danach noch nach Hause gefahren (~ 50km) und dann in die Rettungsstelle. Röntgen erbrachte Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins um mehr als eine halbe aber weniger als eine Schaftbreite (leichte Überlappung der Gelenkflächen) . Keine Frakturen.

27.09.: Vorstellung beim Orthopäden, Sonografie, Klaviertastensyndrom -> Überweisung MRT
28.09.: MRT durchgeführt, Wiedervorstellung beim Orthopäden mti den Bildern am gleichen Tag, Überweisung zum Chirurgen am KH wegen Prüfung der OP-Indikation
30.09.: Vorstellung beim Chirurgen am KH, Befundbesprechung MRT

Ergebnis:

Größtenteils Diskontinität der akromioklavikulären Bänder (Ruptur)
Ödem der korakoklavikulären Bänder ohne Beleg einer Diskontinuität (nur Zerrung)
Rissbildung im Labrum mit Beteiligung des Bizepssehnenakers
Tossy 2/3

Orthopäde und Chirurg haben mir die Art der Behandlung (konservativ vs. operativ) freigestellt.

Einen Tag Rucksackverband ausprobiert und dann wegen erwiesener Nutzlosigkeit wieder abgelegt und den OP-Termin bestätigt.

04.10.: OP-Voruntersuchungen
05.10.: Offenchirurgische OP mit Hakenplatte
07.10.: Entlassung KH
09.10.: Letztes Tilidin
10.10.: Letztes Iboprofen, danach schmerzmittelfrei
13.10.: Aufnahme Arbeit (50%) aus dem Homeoffie (Bürojob)
15.10.: Letzter AU-Tag und erster Tag auf dem Rollentrainer.

Seitdem geht alles so seinen normalen Gang.

Meine Take-aways aus dem Ganzen:

Das Wichtigste am Anfang ist die Klärung der OP-Indikation und die OP-Entscheidung (ja/nein)
Es muss schnell gehen, es sind in relativ kurzer Zeit viele Termin zu organisieren (Röntgen, Orthopäde, MRT, Chirurg, Voruntersuchung OP, OP-Termin) und man muss teilweise etwas Druck machen, Untersuchungstermine und zeitnahe Befunde zu erhalten. Das Zeitfenster für eine OP bei akuter AC-Sprengung ist eng. 
Ohne MRT kann eine OP-Indikation bei AC-Sprengung mE nicht sinnvoll gestellt werden. ih jedenfalls würde vor einer OP gerne wissen wollen, welche Bänder wie stark geschädigt sind.
Folgende Aspekte haben mir bei der OP-Entscheidung geholfen:

Ausblenden von allem, was mit persönlichem Einsatz zusammenhängt (Schmerz, Mühsal, Leidenszeit, temporäre Funktionseinschränkung, etc.). Ob die Heilung 6 Monate dauert (OP) oder 6-8 Wochen (konservativ), ob ich den größten Teil der Zeit eingeschränkt bin (Hakenplatte) oder schon frühzeitig wieder aufs Rad kann (konservativ), hat bei meiner Entscheidung keine Rolle gespielt. In Relation zu meiner Restlebenszeit sind das alles Peanuts. Ich habe letztlich meinem geplanten Bike-Urlaub abgesagt. Mach ich das halt nächstes Jahr.
Prüfung des Narkose- und Wundinfektionsrisikos: Ich habe keine Vorerkrankungen, kein Diabetes, keine CVD, keine Immunschwäche und auch sonst nichts, was mit einem erhöhten Narkose- und Wundinfektionsrisiko verbunden ist. Daher habe ich diesen Aspekt bei der Entscheidung ebenfalls komplett ausgeblendet.
Es blieb dann nur noch die Entscheidung anhand der Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit unter Berücksichtigung des Befunds. Mein Befund ergab, dass das AC-Gelenk vollständig zerstört und alle Bänder gerissen sind. Auch wenn die korakoklavikulären Bänder (weitgehend) intakt sind, wächst das konservativ nicht mehr von alleine zusammen. Der Körper baut das Material ab und ersetzt das durch knorpeliges Gewebe. Es bildet sich Pseudo-Gelenk heraus, das mal besser mal schlechter funktionieren kann. Demgegenüber wird in einer OP der anatomisch korrekte Zustand wieder (fast) vollständig hergestellt (der Diskus war völlig zerquetscht und nicht mehr zu retten). Es besteht die realistische Chance auf einen Gelenkzustand fast wie vor dem Unfall (auch wenn es natürlich keine Garantie gibt).
Entscheidung des kleinstens Bedauerns: Ich habe mich gefragt, welchen Zustand ich mehr bedauern würde:
Ich maches es konservativ, es geht schief, habe permanente Funktionseinschränkung und/oder Schmerzen und mach mir Vorwürfe, es damals nicht operativ versucht zu haben, was jetzt mit chronischer AC-Sprengung schwieriger und mit geringeren Erfolgsaussichten verbunden ist
Ich mache es operativ, es geht schief (Repositionsverlust), habe permanente Funktionseinschränkung und/oder Schmerzen und mach mir Vorwürfe, es damals nicht gleich konservativ versucht zu haben, weil ich jetzt ein halbes Jahr sinnlose Leidenszeit und Einschränkungen hatte.

Vielen Dank an alle, die hier im Forum geschrieben haben. Mir haben Eure Beiträge vor allem dabei geholfen, meine anfangs sehr starke emotional geleitete Abneigung gegenüber einer OP zu überdenken und zu verscuhen, einen rationalen Zugang zu einer OP-Entscheidung zu finden.

Zur Art der OP: Zweizeitige, offen chirurgische OP mit Hakenplatte oder arthroskopische OP mit Tight-Rope (o.ä.)

Neben einem verringerten Narkose- und Wundinfektionsrisiko und weniger Schmerz- und Leidenszeit (= höhere Patientenakzeptanz) besteht der größte Voteil des arthorskopischen Verfahrens mE darin, dass die deltotrapezoidale Faszie nicht großflächig abgelöst werden muss, um an das Gelenk zu gelangen. Oft verbleibt deswegen bei Hakenplatten-OPs eine Restinstabilität im AC-Gelenk. Demgegenüber besteht bei minimalinvasiven Eingriffen ein höheres Risiko für Implantatversagen (Band reißt, Anker wandert im Knochen, et.). Ich habe mich nach eingehender Beratung und Inanspruchnahme einer Zweitmeinung für die Hakenplatte entschieden.

Ich bin jetzt am Ende der sechsten Post-OP-Woche. Nächste Woche geht es mit der Physio los. Ziel ist Bewegungsstabilität bis zur Materialentfernung entsprechend des Therapie-Leitfadens der DGOU:
Nachbehandlungsempfehlung der DGOU

Ich werde gelegentlich über den weiteren Fortgang berichten.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. November 2021)

matbat schrieb:


> Und wieder einer...
> 
> Unfall war am 26.09.2021. Habe mich mit dem Rennrad in Reisegeschwindigkeit (30-35km/h) an einer Bodenschwelle auf dem Radweg überschlagen und bin im Grünstreifen auf Kopf/Rücken/Schulter gelandet. Danach noch nach Hause gefahren (~ 50km) und dann in die Rettungsstelle. Röntgen erbrachte Hochstand des Schlüsselbeins um mehr als eine halbe aber weniger als eine Schaftbreite (leichte Überlappung der Gelenkflächen) . Keine Frakturen.
> 
> ...


danke. Ich hatte Tightrope mit "Monsterschlitz"   der wollte aber auch ne Hakenplatte machen, dann fehlte quasi das zweite Ende zum Festschrauben weils Akromium auch hin war... trotzdem allees gut gegangen.
Ich finde ziemlich wichtig, nen "neutralen" Doc zu finden, der konservativ, aber auch beide OP Methoden kann und das Krankenhaus auch beide akzeptiert. Ist ja oft "quasireligiös" und zwischen richtig und falsch gibts ja nicht viel. Mein Doc war neutral, konservativ kam bei RW nicht in Frage, er konnte beide OPs. Wir wollten Platte und ein Tightrope kam raus...
das allerwichtigste mmN ist nicht ne zweite Meinung sondern eine gute Erstmeinung.


----------



## Pf0stimat (9. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

man liest und hört ja immer wieder, dass auch nach einer OP das Schlüsselbein wieder aufwärts wandert und ein leichter Hochstand entsteht. Kann hierzu jemand berichten?
Ich bin in Woche 2 nach der Hakenplatten Entfernung und war bis vor kurzem durchweg positiv überrascht wie gut die Nummer lief. Nach dem letzten Blick in den Spiegel mache ich mir jedoch wieder Gedanken. Schmerzen sind gleich Null und die Beweglichkeit ist voll da.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand berichten und zumindest etwas aufmuntern?! Ansonsten wird es wohl ein Gang mehr zum Doc als zu wenig ….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Dezember 2021)

Pf0stimat schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> 
> man liest und hört ja immer wieder, dass auch nach einer OP das Schlüsselbein wieder aufwärts wandert und ein leichter Hochstand entsteht. Kann hierzu jemand berichten?
> Ich bin in Woche 2 nach der Hakenplatten Entfernung und war bis vor kurzem durchweg positiv überrascht wie gut die Nummer lief. Nach dem letzten Blick in den Spiegel mache ich mir jedoch wieder Gedanken. Schmerzen sind gleich Null und die Beweglichkeit ist voll da.
> Vielleicht kann ja jemand berichten und zumindest etwas aufmuntern?! Ansonsten wird es wohl ein Gang mehr zum Doc als zu wenig ….


meins ist sichtbar oben, keine Probleme. 
Ganz ehrlich habe ich aber auch null Plan, wie das vorher aussah.


----------



## Deleted 597322 (9. Dezember 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> meins ist sichtbar oben, keine Probleme.
> Ganz ehrlich habe ich aber auch null Plan, wie das vorher aussah.


Mein TIght rope ist laut doc auch etwas gewandert. So dass er noch mal aufmachen wollte und eine Hakenplatte einsetzen wollte. Das wollte ich aber nicht. Und ich bin froh das ich es nicht hab machen lassen. Es steht maximal 5 mm mehr als auf der anderen Seite hoch. Null Schmerzen null Beeinträchtigung. Jetzt nach drei Monaten. Der Zustand wie auf dem Bild, was ich vor geraumer Zeit gepostet habe ist unverändert. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Deffel (9. Dezember 2021)

Sicher, das es nicht eher auffällt, weil die Weichteilschwellung jetzt zurück geht ?
Die Chirurgen  lanssen in aller Regel lieber ein paar Millimeter noch oben Luft, um ein direktes Aufeinanderliegen des ehemaligen AC Gelenkes zu vermeiden, das würde schnell Arthrose bedeuten.
Wichtiger wie der abstand ist, das die Schulter am Schlüsselbein aufgegangen ist. Paar mm mehr oder weniger spielen da keine Rolle


----------



## matbat (10. Dezember 2021)

Pf0stimat schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> 
> man liest und hört ja immer wieder,



Mittelwert sind 4mm nach ME. Bei OP mit Kirschner-Draht fällt der Repositionsverlust im Durchschnitt etwas geringer aus als bei Hakenplatte, wobei man von einem Repositionsverlust streng genommen erst ab etwa 4-5mm spricht. Bei etwa 65% der Patienten mit Hakenplatte ist in Nachuntersuchungen nach ME visuell ein Hochstand sichtbar.

ME musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Das Entscheidende ist, dass die Bänder zusammengewachsenen sind und Du keine Beschwerden hast. Die Bänder könnte man nur im MRT sehen, das wird aber nicht gemacht, so lange keine Beschwerden vorliegen. Wenn keine Beschwerden vorliegen, wäre ein MRT ein folgenloser Befund. Sorgen machen musst Du Dir, wenn Du Beschwerden entwickelst.


----------



## matbat (10. Dezember 2021)

Pf0stimat schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> 
> man liest und hört ja immer wieder, dass auch nach einer OP das Schlüsselbein wieder aufwärts wandert und ein leichter Hochstand entsteht. Kann hierzu jemand berichten?
> I.



Noch eine Ergänzung: Für die Gelenkstabilität ist die vorhandene Muskelmasse nicht unwesentlich. Zwei Wochen nach ME dürfte da nur sehr wenig vorhanden sein, schließlih war das Gelenk vorher über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 10 Wochen temporär fixiert und der Bewegungsradius stark eingeschränkt. Also, ich würde mal abwarten, wie sich das in 2-3 Monaten nach dem Muskelaufbau darstellt.


----------



## dropinchuapa (11. Dezember 2021)

Moin Leude, kurzes Update zu Beginn der Woche 7 der konservativen Behandlung nach Rockwood 3 (um meinen Leidensgenossen auch etwas Mut zu machen ).
Kann inzwischen wieder problemlos Fahrrad fahren, meinen Arm schmerzfrei rotieren bzw. schmerzfrei über 90 Grad heben. Habe dementsprechend vor 2 Wochen mit Kräftigungsübungen mit Gewichten und Stretchbändern angefangen. Der Prozess ging recht sprunghaft, da Ich am Ende der Woche 4 immernoch starke Schmerzen vor allem beim Schlafen hatte, dacht ich schon das hört nie auf.. jetzt kann ich sogar schon wieder auf der rechten Schulter schlafen..hoffe Ich konnt euch n bisschen Mut machen! Schaut euch unbedingt das von @Deffel verlinkte Video an!! Natürlich sind ruckartige Bewegungen noch recht funky, aber das dauert eben noch ein wenig.

PS: Der Hochstand ist natürlich nach wie vor gegeben, dient aber notfalls einfach als Kleiderhaken


----------



## jan1984 (17. Dezember 2021)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, OP mit TightRope n ca 12 Wochen her. Bin auch gut zufrieden, Bewegung fast wieder vollständig da und auch keinen Schmerz, außer wenn man man drauf liegt... 
Bin nun am überlegen für diesen Winter noch Skiurlaub zu planen, was meint ihr, möglich oder hinsichtlich des Stützrisikos noch zu riskant? Ab wann habt ihr wieder alles voll gemacht? Auch wieder richtig MTB gefahren?
Gruß


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Dezember 2021)

jan1984 schrieb:


> So ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, OP mit TightRope n ca 12 Wochen her. Bin auch gut zufrieden, Bewegung fast wieder vollständig da und auch keinen Schmerz, außer wenn man man drauf liegt...
> Bin nun am überlegen für diesen Winter noch Skiurlaub zu planen, was meint ihr, möglich oder hinsichtlich des Stützrisikos noch zu riskant? Ab wann habt ihr wieder alles voll gemacht? Auch wieder richtig MTB gefahren?
> Gruß


auch TR und Schulterdach war zusätzlich gebrochen. Feldweg-MTB 6 Wochen, klimmzug, Liegestütze auch schmerzfrei in der Zeit. Mein Doc hatte mir dann den "Derfschein" für alles gegeben. 
Hatte auch keine Sekunde danach an ein erhöhtes Risiko gedacht (der Doc kann das besser beurteilen als ich), liegt wohl an der jugendlichen Naivität...


----------



## mx585 (17. Dezember 2021)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> Gudde, hatte  auch RW 3 mit schöne hochstand Klavier mäßig  😃habe Konservativ  versucht Schmerzen wurden nach 6 Mon nicht besser wurde  dann operiert mit Sehne vom Knie 😏 gute Besserung…



Hey Gino,

kannst du mir sagen, wie deine Schulter mit Sehnentransplantat geworden ist und wo du dich hast operieren lassen?

Hast du irgendwelche Probleme am Knie von der Sehnenentnahme?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Gino1970 (19. Dezember 2021)

mx585 schrieb:


> Hey Gino,
> 
> kannst du mir sagen, wie deine Schulter mit Sehnentransplantat geworden ist und wo du dich hast operieren lassen?
> 
> Hast du irgendwelche Probleme am Knie von der Sehnenentnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx585 (19. Dezember 2021)

Gino1970 schrieb:


> Gudee, Knie war nach 4/6 Wochen Verheilt,
> Schlüsselbein positioniert auch nach OP kein Hochstand. Mir wurde noch Sehne Die LBS verlagert und Schleimbeutel entfernt dort ist möglicher Weise noch ein Problem dok meint abwarten. Aber mit der OP sehen Verpflanzung bin ich zu Frieden.
> Bin In MÜnchen operiert worden. Die machen das oft gute Ärzte.
> LG
> Klinikum rechts der Isar der Technischen Universität München​


Hey Gino,
danke für die Antwort! Was meinst du mit "Sehne LBS" verlagert? 
Am Knie merkst du also gar nichts mehr davon, so verstehe ich es?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Deleted 597322 (13. Januar 2022)

Moin. Kleines Update. War white morgen zur Kontrolle. Nach 4 Monaten. Das Plättchen ist gewandert. Aber egal. Halbe Schaft breite steht es hoch. Also 5mm ca. Alles gut verheilt. Keine Schmerzen. Ab jetzt wieder volle Belastung.


----------



## Deleted 597322 (13. Januar 2022)

Foto anbei


----------



## SJ-Alex (13. Januar 2022)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Foto anbei


Hui das schaut aber nicht gut aus ... sicher dass das nur eine 1/2 Schaftbreite ist? Wie ist es denn um deine Beweglichkeit so nach dem Aufstehen bestellt - knackt das bei dir auch noch so?


----------



## Deleted 597322 (13. Januar 2022)

SJ-Alex schrieb:


> Hui das schaut aber nicht gut aus ... sicher dass das nur eine 1/2 Schaftbreite ist? Wie ist es denn um deine Beweglichkeit so nach dem Aufstehen bestellt - knackt das bei dir auch noch so?


Alles gut. Kein knacken. Volle Beweglichkeit. Keine Schmerzen.  Hat’s nachgemessen.


----------



## SJ-Alex (13. Januar 2022)

Ja dann ist es auch wurscht ob es etwas hochsteht   - bei mir war die OP heute genau vor 3 Monaten, ein bisschen knackts noch in der früh aber es wird gefühlt jeden Tag besser.


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (16. Januar 2022)

Auch ich meld mich mal wieder. OP mit TR jetzt 12 Wochen her. Bis vorgestern war ich sehr zufrieden, Bewegung nahezu voll da und nur schmerzen im Muskel/Oberarm.

Mittwoch war ich dann Hockey spielen und bin auch mal gegen die Wand geprallt, allerdings nicht extrem, hab nicht wirklich was gemerkt. Auch den Abend und Donnerstag war alles top, Donnerstag sogar Physio-Termin gehabt bei dem auch die Physiotherapeutin positiv war und sagte, Bewegung wäre voll da und alles gut. Jedoch seit Freitagabend (Hockey war Mittwoch, auch den Freitag nichts besonderes gemacht) habe ich irgendwie son Gefühl als wäre da wieder was locker.

 Die Bewegung ist zwar nach wir vor voll gegeben, aber irgendwie fühlt es sich komisch an und knackt auch. Zudem merke ich einen leichten Schmerz in der Schulter, wo vorher keiner war.

Jetzt habe ich natürlich die Sorge, dass dort was kaputt ist bzw. die Bänder erst gar nicht zusammengewachsen sind und alles bisher nur durchs TR gehalten wurde…
Kontrolltermin im KH gab es nicht einen, wurde dort auf Nachfrage auch abgewiesen und ich solle mir einen Termin beim Orthopäden holen.


----------



## Deffel (16. Januar 2022)

nach 12 Wochen Hocky?  Du weist, das die Bänder frühestens nach 6 -12 Monaten ihre volle Belastbarkeit haben? In den Reha Tabellen steht nicht  aus Juckt das drin: 
Trotzdem viel gluck, das nix passiert ist. 
Währen sie von vorne rein nicht zusammen gewachsen, wäre das Plätchen vermuttlich
vorher gewandert..


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (16. Januar 2022)

Deffel schrieb:


> nach 12 Wochen Hocky?  Du weist, das die Bänder frühestens nach 6 -12 Monaten ihre volle Belastbarkeit haben? In den Reha Tabellen steht nicht  aus Juckt das drin:
> Trotzdem viel gluck, das nix passiert ist.
> Währen sie von vorne rein nicht zusammen gewachsen, wäre das Plätchen vermuttlich
> vorher gewandert..


Keine Ahnung, bin ja kein Mediziner… in dem Bericht den ich mitbekommen habe stand drin das nach 12 Wochen alles ok wäre 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 597322 (16. Januar 2022)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin ja kein Mediziner… in dem Bericht den ich mitbekommen habe stand drin das nach 12 Wochen alles ok wäre 🤷‍♂️


Das steht bei mir auch so drin. Ab 6 Monate langsam wieder aufbauen. Und ab 12 Monate volle Belastung. Mein Doc weiß dass ich das eh nicht ausreize.


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (16. Januar 2022)

Dann sollte ich wohl meinem Arzt mal kritisch dazu was sagen?


----------



## Deleted 597322 (16. Januar 2022)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1404038
> Dann sollte ich wohl meinem Arzt mal kritisch dazu was sagen?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. Januar 2022)

Kontaktsport war bei mir mindestens 6 Monate. MTB Rennen eigentlich auch
Und meine Docs bzw Physio waren in Absprache ja sehr tolerant (kein Gilchrist, früh Krafttraining ohne Winkel, Rolle usw)
Aber 12 Wochen volle Belastung… finde ich früh


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (16. Januar 2022)

Alles gut, glaub ich euch. Ich war davon ausgegangen dass ich jetzt wieder vollgas geben darf, so wie vom Arzt beschrieben.
Jetzt hab ich dafür den Salat…wie gesagt, ist kein extremer Hochstand oder das es mich in der Bewegung einschränkt, aber es „fühlt“ sich komisch an. 
Was ist euer Rat? Erstmal noch paar Tage abwarten?


----------



## Deleted 597322 (17. Januar 2022)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Alles gut, glaub ich euch. Ich war davon ausgegangen dass ich jetzt wieder vollgas geben darf, so wie vom Arzt beschrieben.
> Jetzt hab ich dafür den Salat…wie gesagt, ist kein extremer Hochstand oder das es mich in der Bewegung einschränkt, aber es „fühlt“ sich komisch an.
> Was ist euer Rat? Erstmal noch paar Tage abwarten?


Meiner hat zu mir gesagt, dass ich gerne wieder radeln darf. Aber noch nicht Rad fahren  also langsam angehen.  ich würde mich rantasten. Aber höre auf deinen Körper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Januar 2022)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Alles gut, glaub ich euch. Ich war davon ausgegangen dass ich jetzt wieder vollgas geben darf, so wie vom Arzt beschrieben.
> Jetzt hab ich dafür den Salat…wie gesagt, ist kein extremer Hochstand oder das es mich in der Bewegung einschränkt, aber es „fühlt“ sich komisch an.
> Was ist euer Rat? Erstmal noch paar Tage abwarten?


"komisch" fühlt es sich bei mir immer an, Schmerzen hatte ich aber nie. Bin aber auch "dehnfaul", ab und an knackt es.
Wie @Deffel sagte, glaube in der Tat Körpergefühl ist extrem wichtig und hier würde ich mich langsamst rantasten. Ich bin damals ab Woche 7 draußen mit dem Fully auf Asphalt-Feldwegen rumgeeiert, um zB Bremsen usw zu vermeiden


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (17. Januar 2022)

Danke euch schonmal. Hatte grad eh einen Physio-Termin. Die Dame meinte es würde sich - nach ihrer laienhaft-orthopädischen Meinung - generell nicht falsch anfühlen, könnte auch durch zuviel Druck der Bänder (wegen zu wenig Dehnung) etc kommen. Hat mir jetzt sehr ausführlich mit Dehnung die Schulter massiert und gemeint ich solle auch erst nochmal paar Tage abwarten und schauen ob es mich stark beeinträchtigt.

Definitiv mach ich aber nochmal ne Floorball/Hockey-Pause 😂


----------



## Königwagner (18. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen .... habe nun doch den Wunsch hier mit diskutieren zu wollen.
Erst wollte ich Dr. WWW komplett raus lassen, weil ich meine AC Sprengung Tossy 3 halt individuell betrachten wollte.
Jetzt .....eine Woche nach der Metall Entfernung bin ich etwas Enttäuscht.
Dazu muss ich sagen, das ein Arbeitskollege mit identischem Befund 9 Wochen Vorsprung hat und ich bisher da immer etwas verglichen habe

Aktuell hat sich gegenüber der Zeit vor Metall Entfernung keine Verbesserung der Hebewinkel, sowie der durchaus starken Schmerzen, die überall hin ausstrahlen, wenn ich an die Grenzen der Bewegung komme, eingestellt. Bin ich da jetzt zu ungeduldig oder hat mein Heilungsverlauf da Mängel ?
Meine Hakenplatte war 11,5 Wochen verbaut. Die beteiligten Ärzte sind nach Sichtung aller Röntgen Aufnahmen und nachdem was sie in der Schulter gesehen haben zufrieden und stellten weitere Physiotherapie zur Diskussion.
Ich wüsste nicht wie ich sonst die volle Beweglichkeit zurück erlangen sollte 🤷🏼‍♂️

Wie sind da bei vergleichbaren Behandlungen eure Erfahrungen ❓

Grüße, Heiko


----------



## Crashtest-Domi (18. Januar 2022)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Moin zusammen .... habe nun doch den Wunsch hier mit diskutieren zu wollen.
> Erst wollte ich Dr. WWW komplett raus lassen, weil ich meine AC Sprengung Tossy 3 halt individuell betrachten wollte.
> Jetzt .....eine Woche nach der Metall Entfernung bin ich etwas Enttäuscht.
> Dazu muss ich sagen, das ein Arbeitskollege mit identischem Befund 9 Wochen Vorsprung hat und ich bisher da immer etwas verglichen habe
> ...


Ich bin jetzt in der fünften Woche nach der Metallentfernung.
Die erste Woche fühlte sich bei mir auch so an wie bei dir, aber ab Woche 2 ging es steil Bergauf. Habe sofort mit Physio begonnen und bin nun komplett Schmerzfrei und voll beweglich


----------



## Königwagner (18. Januar 2022)

Crashtest-Domi schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in der fünften Woche nach der Metallentfernung.
> Die erste Woche fühlte sich bei mir auch so an wie bei dir, aber ab Woche 2 ging es steil Bergauf. Habe sofort mit Physio begonnen und bin nun komplett Schmerzfrei und voll beweglich


Ok, das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Danke für deine Info.
Donnerstag geht's mit Physiotherapie los und tatsächlich ist auch erst morgen die erste Woche vorüber .....dann bleibe ich erstmal entspannt.


----------



## Crashtest-Domi (18. Januar 2022)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Ok, das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Danke für deine Info.
> Donnerstag geht's mit Physiotherapie los und tatsächlich ist auch erst morgen die erste Woche vorüber .....dann bleibe ich erstmal entspannt.


Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass die noch nicht ganz geschlossene Wunde auch noch einschränkt


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (18. Januar 2022)

Klingt gut, ich wünschte fast ich hätte auch mal ne ordentliche Beratung und Wahl zur Platte bekommen…
Bei mir ist leider wenn ich die Schulter hochziehe ein ordentlicher Hochstand da und wenn Zug auf die Schulter kommt, tut es etwas weh…


----------



## Deffel (18. Januar 2022)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich denke die Schuld liegt nicht immer NUR bei anderen. Für den einen Arzt ist "volle Belastung" halt der normal Alltag. Ich hab mir mal deine alten Beiträge angesehen, auch da warst du eher weniger pro Aktiv , mit deiner AC Sprengung.  Hier im Forum wird seit Anfang 2000 dieser "Faden geführt. 
Und da hapert es nicht an der Beratung für oder gegen eine Behandlungsmethode, beide haben Vor und Nachteile, bei beiden sind die Bänder frühestens nach 6-12 Monaten verheilt. Hast du dir jetzt die Bänder wieder gerissen, dann wäre das mit Hakenplatte auch passiert ( Ehr nicht, weil Hakenplatten Operierte froh sind, wenn sie nach 4 Monaten schmerzfrei ihren Alltag regeln können.  Der berühmte Mündige Bürger, sollte sich ein wenig mehr mit seiner Verletzung auseinander setzen "Just my 2 Cents"

Mein Zahnarzt hat mir auch gestern auch nicht gesagt, das ich heute keine Nüsse essen soll, nach Extraktion..  Gesunder Menschenverstand....

Natürlich kannst du jetzt wieder schnippisch antworten wie schon mal im Herbst, oder daraus lernen, was in einer Kindersendung immer gesagt wurde "wer nicht fragt, bleib dumm" 
Nun kannst du auf mich einhämmern, aber nimm deine gesunde Schulter...


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (18. Januar 2022)

Natürlich liegt die Schuld nicht nur bei anderen. Ich weiß ja das ich im Endeffekt der bin, der was gemacht hat.
Ich hatte aber quasi bis letzte Woche null Probleme, den Bericht vom Arzt mit den 12 Wochen, die Meinung der Physiotherapeutin und auch Beiträge hier aus dem Forum bei dem Leute nach 8-10 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad waren. Etwas was ich noch nicht groß gemacht habe, auch keine Bierkisten geschleppt und bis Mitte letzter Woche volle Rücksicht genommen.

Ich kann mir aber natürlich auch nicht 105 Seiten Beiträge merken und schauen, wer wann genau was für ein Sport wieder gemacht habe. Informiert habe ich mich durch den Chirurg, Physio, Hausarzt und einer Reha-Trainerin im Fitnessstudio (dort habe ich nur ergänzend zur Physio noch übungen gemacht und war ab und an auf der Rolle).

Also Meinungen habe ich mir genug eingeholt, eben auch von Leuten die das gelernt haben und meinen Körper begutachten konnten und nicht durch Internethalbwissen, bei dem jeder auch einen unterschiedlichen Körper hat.
Aber Fakt ist auch, dass ich persönlich weder vor noch nach der OP keine wirkliche Beratung (nur den Schrieb) durch den behandelnden Chirurgen hatte und ich mich persönlich kenne und dies gerne ausführlich besprochen hätte. Klar, meine Schuld mich dennoch unters Messer zu legen, aber ich habe auch keinen Termin bei anderen Ärzten für Zweitmeinubg erhalten.

Wenn du nicht schnippisch schreibst, antworte ich auch nicht so  von daher alles gut mein Lieber


----------



## Deffel (18. Januar 2022)

Rad fahren ist keine Kontakt Sportart, da Unfälle nicht berechenbar dazu zählen, Während Ball  und zb Eishockey, und natürlich Kampfsportarten dazu gehören.  Tackeln bei Football, und diverse Dinge bei Eishocke und ko, gehören zum Sport.  



> >>>und nicht durch Internethalbwissen..


 oftmals sind das ev die gleichen Leute...    

Aus der Praxis kann ich dir sagen, der Chirurg ist der Schlosser, dem das relativ egal ist, wie du danach weitermachst -))), sein Job ist erledigt mit dem letzten Knoten.  Er sieht dich halt wieder, wenn du unverantwortlich ( unwissend, oder wissend) handelst -)) 
Fazit, du wartest jetzt, bis es wieder besser wird, oder sich der Dogbone durch den Knochen wartest, oder suchst dir einen Doc, der dich ins MRT schiebt. Notfalls mit der Hilfe deiner Krankenkasse, der liegt nämlich was daran, das es durch abwarten nicht schlimmer wird ( bw teuerer für sie-))

Das viel zitierte " Eishockey und Footballer in USA werden nie Operiert, kommt daher, das sie so nach paar Wochen wieder auf dem Eis stehen, und nicht 12 Monate ausfallen...  Was die als Spätfolgen haben, ist dem Verein egal.. Money Money Money.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastenfrosch666 (18. Januar 2022)

Deffel schrieb:


> Rad fahren ist keine Kontakt Sportart, da Unfälle nicht berechenbar dazu zählen, Während Ball  und zb Eishockey, und natürlich Kampfsportarten dazu gehören.  Tackeln bei Football, und diverse Dinge bei Eishocke und ko, gehören zum Sport.
> 
> 
> oftmals sind das ev die gleichen Leute...
> ...


Wie gesagt, ich hab nur Hockey bzw Floorball zu dritt gespielt, ohne Tackle etc. Denn Körperkontakt ist hier ähnlich dem Basketball nicht gestattet und geschossen wird aus dem Handgelenk, war nur einmal etwas flott unterwegs und hab an der Wand gebremst. 

Es war aber nicht das ich was gemerkt habe und ja noch zwei Tage völlig i. O. 
Sonst habe ich ja eben gar nix gemacht, grad aus Sorge vor Unfällen

Ich werde morgen mal im KH anrufen, generell komm ich schon gut durch den Alltag, da schmerzfreie Bewegung zu 95% da ist, allerdings eben „mit Spiel im Schultergelenk“ - aber halt null Vergleich zu nach dem Unfall selbst.


----------



## Königwagner (19. Januar 2022)

So, ich hatte gerade einen Termin bei meinem Orthopäden. Der war mit der Schulterstellung sehr zufrieden, aber dann bei meinen Winkeln (z. Z. Seitheben max. 60° und Frontheben max 85°) überhaupt nicht (7 Tage nach Metal Entfernung).
Habe kommenden Montag einen MRT Termin um übersehene Begleitverletzungen oder andere Verklebungen auszuschließen. Ggf. kann eine weitere arthroskopische OP möglich sein.
Hmmm, das ist zwar noch unbewiesen und wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zielen, geht mir aber gerade ziemlich auf den Keks.

An die Hakenplatten Träger: wie waren bei euch die Anfangswinkel nach Metalentfernung ?


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (19. Januar 2022)

Ich hab zwar immer noch keinen Arzttermin bekommen, war aber bei einem weiteren Physio-Experten der sich mit dem Thema gsnz gut auskennt. Er meinte, wenn sich was dramatisch gelöst hätte, wäre die „Klaviertaste“ erkennbar sowie eine Horizontale Verschiebung möglich. Das konnte er beides bei mir absolut nicht feststellen. Auch ist keine Bewegungseinschränkung erkennbar. Somit „solle ich mir keine zu große Panik machen“. Letzten endes würde aber nur ein CT/röntgen natürlich sicherheit bringen. 
Zumindest etwas Beruhigung


----------



## Coldswell (20. Januar 2022)

Königwagner schrieb:


> So, ich hatte gerade einen Termin bei meinem Orthopäden. Der war mit der Schulterstellung sehr zufrieden, aber dann bei meinen Winkeln (z. Z. Seitheben max. 60° und Frontheben max 85°) überhaupt nicht (7 Tage nach Metal Entfernung).
> Habe kommenden Montag einen MRT Termin um übersehene Begleitverletzungen oder andere Verklebungen auszuschließen. Ggf. kann eine weitere arthroskopische OP möglich sein.
> Hmmm, das ist zwar noch unbewiesen und wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zielen, geht mir aber gerade ziemlich auf den Keks.
> 
> An die Hakenplatten Träger: wie waren bei euch die Anfangswinkel nach Metalentfernung ?


Mir haben Sie Anfang Dezember (nach knapp 5 Monaten) die Platte entfernt. War alles ziemlich easy. Ich konnte schon am gleichen Tag spüren das es wieder besser beweglich ist. Natürlich musste noch die Narbe verheilen und  das Wundwasser abgebaut werden. Nach ca. 1 Woche konnte ich dann aber schon wieder den vollen Bewegungsumfang nutzten (mit Mühe...).
Seit 1. Januar trainiere ich wieder mit Gewicht die Rotatorenmanschette (hab das auch ein wenig mit liegender Hakenplatte gemacht) und Dehne mich ganz bewusst. Leider hat sich wieder ein kleiner Hochstand entwickelt aber damit habe ich schon fasst gerechnet da dies bei über 50% der Fälle (Hakenplatte) auftritt und wenn ich mich recht errinnere schon vorher der Fall war. D.h. für mich ist aktuell der Weg okay und ich mache weiter die Kraftigungsübungen jedoch verzichte ich aufs Eishockeyspielen...


----------



## LeaLoewin (20. Januar 2022)

Königwagner schrieb:


> An die Hakenplatten Träger: wie waren bei euch die Anfangswinkel nach Metalentfernung ?


ich war vorher ziemlich aktiv und hatte ne echt gute Physiotherapeutin... war vor ME schon bei 90° Schmerzfrei und danach in ein zwei wochen wieder bei 90% (ganz bisschen was oben hat noch gefehlt, aber dass hat sich mit schwimmen gehen sehr schnell gegeben.

hattest du denn viel ruhigstellung? ... kenne von nem Freund nach Konservativer Schlüsselbeinbruch Behandlung dass er ne "frozen shoulder" hatte ... das ist quasi ein sich Zusammenziehen der Gelenkkapsel der Schulter.
... war sehr schmerzhalft das durch dehnen und viel Physio wieder in ganz zu bekommen

(hab hier auch schon davon gelesen, dass das bei jemandem unter Narkose wieder mobilisiert wurde... war evtl. auch im Schlüsselbein-Thread, hab beides schon durch)

@kastenfrosch666 ich hab bei der Hakenplatte was ähnlich dämliches gemacht... kurz vor ME morgens im Bett aufgeschreckt und mich nach hinten auf den Ellbogen aufgestützt ... hat nen mega Knack gegeben, hab auch wieder ein bisschen hochstand und ne ganz leichte Klaviertaste... aber ist stabil und voll einsatzfähig.

-> du musst eh davon ausgehen, dass die Gelenkkapsel im Eimer ist und der Knorpel in Folge irgendwann auch, weil doch immer noch ein wenig mehr Bewegung in dem Gelenk ist, als vorher.
-> heißt nur weil du mit physio irgendwann aufhören kannst, wirst du wie die meisten anderen nicht umhin kommen ab und zu was für deine Schulter zu tun, um den Verschleiß in Grenzen zu halten.
(is dann quasi auch nicht anders wie bei Konservativ Tossy2)
-> einfach mal 10min auf die Matte und gezielt ein paar mal aus der schulter hochdrücken reicht bei mir ... im sommer wenn ich öfter noch aufm Gravel sitze komm ich so klar, die Haltung mit Ellbogen rauß auf dem MTB is eigentlich Gift für die Schulter, auch wenns mehr Fahrstabilität/Kontrolle gibt.


----------



## Königwagner (20. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte im Grunde überhaupt keine Ruhigstellung ..... außer das was ich selbst aufgrund von Schmerzen gelassen habe.
Aber Gilchrist nur in der Nacht an den Tagen vor der ersten OP.
Das die Kapsel geschrumpft wäre wurde mir im KKH nach der ME auch mitgeteilt. Und das gerade defekte Kapseln schmerzen und einschränken weiß ich aus 45 Jahren Sport.
Aber ein Fortschritt habe ich bisher nach ME nicht erkennen können und das sieht mein Orthopäde auch so. Ich unterlasse jetzt meine Dehnübungen bis Montag und bin dann halt im MRT. 
Leider ist gerade meine Geduld total aufgebraucht ..... 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (20. Januar 2022)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ich war vorher ziemlich aktiv und hatte ne echt gute Physiotherapeutin... war vor ME schon bei 90° Schmerzfrei und danach in ein zwei wochen wieder bei 90% (ganz bisschen was oben hat noch gefehlt, aber dass hat sich mit schwimmen gehen sehr schnell gegeben.
> 
> hattest du denn viel ruhigstellung? ... kenne von nem Freund nach Konservativer Schlüsselbeinbruch Behandlung dass er ne "frozen shoulder" hatte ... das ist quasi ein sich Zusammenziehen der Gelenkkapsel der Schulter.
> ... war sehr schmerzhalft das durch dehnen und viel Physio wieder in ganz zu bekommen
> ...


Vielen Dank! Ich merke es vor allem wenn ich die Schultern anhebe, dann habe ich quasi ne Schaftbreite hochstand, aber nicht wenn die Schultern normal hängen. Klaviertaste habe ich wie gesagt null, und wo ich einen Schmerz merke ist zb., wenn ich eine Hose zumache und mit links etwas Zug aufbringe. 

Wollte morgen eigentlich zum Arzt, hat sich wegen 14 Tage Quarantäne aber leider erledigt…


----------



## matbat (21. Januar 2022)

matbat schrieb:


> Und wieder einer...
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich werde gelegentlich über den weiteren Fortgang berichten.


Kurzes Update: Vor vier Wochen (kurz vor Weihnachten) war ME nach Operation mit Hakenplatte. Platte war 10 Wochen drin. ME war unkompliziert, Röntgenkontrolle drei Tage nach ME unauffällig. Gelenkspalt lt. Befund unverändert, Distanz zwischen Klavikula und Korakoid nicht pathologisch vergrößert. Beweglichkeit lag drei Tage nach ME bei 110° seitlich (aktive Bewegung), Bewegung nach vone etwas besser. Als die Platte noch drin war, war ich bis 90° in allen Richtungen schmerzfrei und habe Übungen mit diesen Bewegungen nach Anleitung durch die Physio auch regelmäßig gemacht.

Fünf Tage nach ME erster Physiotermin, hauptsächlich manuelle Therapie (passive Bewegung), um die Vernarbungen/Verklebungen, die während der Immobilisierung entsatnden sind und die die Beweglichkeit einschränken, zu lösen. Zwei Wochen nach ME mit leichtem Krafttraining begonnen.

Heute, vier Wochen nach ME, ist nahezu volle Beweglichkeit gegeben. Einschränkungen gibt es noch bei medialen Bewegungen (den linken Ellenbogen der linken operierten Schulter vor der Burst Richtung rechte Schulter bewegen). Schmerzen habe ich nur, wenn ich seitlich direkt auf der operierten Schulter liege. Dann gibt es zu viel Druck im Schultereckgelenk. Die Physio meint, das wird wieder. Inzwischen mache auch wieder Liegestütz im Vierfüßlerstand. Seitlich auf dem Schulterblatt schlafen funktioniert schmerzfrei.

Laut meiner Physio sind die Baustellen die Gleitfähigkeit des Gelenks und zu viel Spannung in bestimmten Muskelgruppen des Schultergürtels. Dadurch "zieht" die gesamte operierte Schulter leicht nach oben. Dadurch sieht es so aus, als ob ein leichter Hochstand vorhanden wäre. Tatsächlich liegen lt. Physio Klavikula und Korakoid anatomisch korrekt. Die Physio kümmert sich mit manueller Therapie um die Beweglichkeit, ich kümmere mich mit Krafttraining um den Muskelaufbau.

Stabilität des Schultereckgelenks besser sich jeden Tag. Insgesamt ist alles auf gutem Weg.


----------



## matbat (21. Januar 2022)

Königwagner schrieb:


> An die Hakenplatten Träger: wie waren bei euch die Anfangswinkel nach Metalentfernung ?


Etwa 110°. Vor ME 90°. Konntest Du vor ME Deinen Arm seitlich und nach vorne bis 90° bewegen und ist es nach ME schlechter geworden oder war die Bewegung auch schon vor ME eingeschränkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (21. Januar 2022)

matbat schrieb:


> Etwa 110°. Vor ME 90°. Konntest Du vor ME Deinen Arm seitlich und nach vorne bis 90° bewegen und ist es nach ME schlechter geworden oder war die Bewegung auch schon vor ME eingeschränkt?


Ich habe die Winkel 85 nach vorne und knapp 60 seitlich schon vor ME gehabt. Leider gibt es nach der ME keine positive Entwicklung.
Wenn ich Dehne und an die Grenzen komme, dann schmerzt es überall, also gar nicht genau fassbar.


----------



## matbat (21. Januar 2022)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Ich habe die Winkel 85 nach vorne und knapp 60 seitlich schon vor ME gehabt. Leider gibt es nach der ME keine positive Entwicklung.
> Wenn ich Dehne und an die Grenzen komme, dann schmerzt es überall, also gar nicht genau fassbar.


Mir hatte die Physio mal im Zusammenhang mit einer Bewegungseinschränkung an einem anderen Gelenk gesagt: Wenn aktive Bewegung nicht möglich ist, aber passive Bewegung schon, liegt es tendenziell eher an Muskel und Sehnen. Wenn passive Bewegung auch nicht möglich ist, liegt es an der Gelenkkapsel.


----------



## IWA (21. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht beruhigt es den ein oder anderen. Ich konnte den Arm mit Platte annähernd null nach vorne bewegen. Seitlich aktiv deutlich unter 90°, passiv seitlich aber 90° möglich. Nach vorn nur paar Grad passiv haben Schmerzen verursacht als würde man das maximum beim Spagat versuchen und dann reißt einer nochmal ruckartig. Arzt meinte nicht weiter versuchen. Nach plattenentnahme würde das weggehen. Hat aber gedauert. Nach einer Woche konnte ich grade so den Arm zum lenker führen. Fühlte sich nach extremdehnung an, aber ging. Obwohl täglich dran gearbeitet habe hat es Wochen gedauert bis alles wieder ok war.  30 Wochen im Studio gewesen, nachdem es bei der physio mit krafttraining losging. Beim einen so, beim anderen anders. Schone mich eigentlich nicht, aber die Zeit hats gebraucht. Klimmzüge, Liegestützen, richtig Radfahren waren absolut nicht denkbar. Aber mit gedult ging irgendwann alles wieder. Vielleicht war die OP einfach nicht perfekt ausgeführt bei mir, oder sonst was. Aber wenn man nicht weiß obs je wieder richtig wird kann das schon belastend sein...


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (26. Januar 2022)

Da mein PCR-Test dann doch negativ war, konnte ich heute zur Oberarzt-Visite.
Röntgenbilder sehen gut aus, Gelenk sitzt stabil. Etwas Kalkablagerung wäre zu erkennen, aber nicht wirklich viel und wild. Woher der Schmerz kommt, könne er nicht erkennen. Ich soll normal Kraftaufbau/Physio Bis zur Schmerzgrenze machen und im Zweifel im März nochmal vorstellig werden.

Bin zum einen beruhigt, dass Gelenk und Bänder wohl stabil sind, auf der anderen Seite natürlich die Frage: woher kommen dann die Beschwerden?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Januar 2022)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Da mein PCR-Test dann doch negativ war, konnte ich heute zur Oberarzt-Visite.
> Röntgenbilder sehen gut aus, Gelenk sitzt stabil. Etwas Kalkablagerung wäre zu erkennen, aber nicht wirklich viel und wild. Woher der Schmerz kommt, könne er nicht erkennen. Ich soll normal Kraftaufbau/Physio Bis zur Schmerzgrenze machen und im Zweifel im März nochmal vorstellig werden.
> 
> Bin zum einen beruhigt, dass Gelenk und Bänder wohl stabil sind, auf der anderen Seite natürlich die Frage: woher kommen dann die Beschwerden?


kannst du spezifischer sein, bei welchen Übungen zB was passiert?
Seitheben, frontheben, Liegestütz oder einfache Bewegung?  

Meine Docs/Physio sagten, wenn vorher geht so fit muskulär, ist die Reha um ein vielfaches schwieriger als wenn du zB Bodenturner warst oder 50 easy- Liegestütze rauspfefferst. Würde dem so halbwegs zustimmen... viele geben nicht so zu, dass auch vor der Verletzung da eigentlich nicht viel los war... es hat halt nich weh getan


----------



## kastenfrosch666 (26. Januar 2022)

Hauptsächlich merke ich es, wenn ich morgens den Knopf von der Hose zumache und aufgrund meines leichten Bauchansatzes etwas ziehen muss ;-) Habe eben gerade mal mit 2kg Hanteln Übungen aus der Physio gemacht, z.b. gerade seitlich hoch oder mit angewinkeltem Ellenbogen nach außen gedreht, das geht ohne Probleme, ebenso ein Liegenstütz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 597322 (26. Januar 2022)

kastenfrosch666 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich merke ich es, wenn ich morgens den Knopf von der Hose zumache und aufgrund meines leichten Bauchansatzes etwas ziehen muss ;-) Habe eben gerade mal mit 2kg Hanteln Übungen aus der Physio gemacht, z.b. gerade seitlich hoch oder mit angewinkeltem Ellenbogen nach außen gedreht, das geht ohne Probleme, ebenso ein Liegenstütz...


Sagt mal. Wo ich Liegestütz lese. Ab wann habt ihr wieder Liegestütze gemacht? Ich traue mich das als letzte Bastion nicht so richtig ….


----------



## Deleted 597322 (26. Januar 2022)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Sagt mal. Wo ich Liegestütz lese. Ab wann habt ihr wieder Liegestütze gemacht? Ich traue mich das als letzte Bastion nicht so richtig ….


Also richtige. Keine 4 füssler


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Januar 2022)

na einfach die knie immer ein stück weiter nach hinten gestellt und erstmal nur aus dem Schulterblatt hoch gedrückt (sobald du dich in der Schulter stabil und sicher fühlst geh halt ein stück runter)
dann hab ich irgendwann an der Tischkante angefangen mit Liegestütz, dann aufm Stuhl dann auf knien am Boden

(allgemein solang du nicht ganz bis zum Boden gehst sondern nur mal 10cm aus dem Gestreckten Arm runter hast du ja noch viel Kraft um hoch zu kommen)

bei mir warns 2-3 wochen nachdem die Platte raus war... war aber auch mit Platte drin schon jede Menge auf dem Gravelbike unterwegs und in sofern wirklich stabil im Stütz


----------



## segge (7. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Habe eine akute Rockwood 3b Verletzung. Mir wurde geraten konservativ zu behandeln. Auf den Seiten hier wird aber vor allem die OP besprochen. Gibt es Erfahrungen mit konservativen Heilungsverläufen?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Februar 2022)

Mongoi schrieb:


> Also richtige. Keine 4 füssler


hatte Tightrope. Spääääät, weiß aber gar nicht mehr genau wann. Plus minus 10 Wochen nach OP glaube ich. Klimmzug (nicht ganz lang hängend) in Woche 5 nach OP. 
Alles auf eher gut trainierter Muskulatur (20 Züge/ 50 Liegestütz) vor der OP und Muskeltraining Tag 6 nach OP.


----------



## dropinchuapa (7. Februar 2022)

segge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Habe eine akute Rockwood 3b Verletzung. Mir wurde geraten konservativ zu behandeln. Auf den Seiten hier wird aber vor allem die OP besprochen. Gibt es Erfahrungen mit konservativen Heilungsverläufen?


Jo moin! 

Also ich bin grad im 4. Monat nach Rockwood 3 und hab mich nach langem Hin- und Herüberlegen auch für die konservative Methode entschieden und es funktioniert bisher alles top: Rad fahren, Bouldern, etc. Gehen völlig ohne Probleme..
Grüße! 
PS: Etwas früher in diesem Beitrag, ca. Vor 2 Monaten hat @Deffel hier ein Video gepostet, das kannst dir ja mal anschauen


----------



## Deffel (7. Februar 2022)

Dropinchuapa:  So wie es aussieht hat er 3b. Das heisst Horizontale Instabilität, damit eine deutlich schlechtere Prognose, Geht, ausser die nicht ganz so grosse Schaftbreite, in Richtung Rockwood 5..


----------



## dropinchuapa (7. Februar 2022)

Deffel schrieb:


> Dropinchuapa:  So wie es aussieht hat er 3b. Das heisst Horizontale Instabilität, damit eine deutlich schlechtere Prognose, Geht, ausser die nicht ganz so grosse Schaftbreite, in Richtung Rockwood 5..


Dann verbessere Ich mich: 
Ich hatte lediglich Rockwood 3 welche Ich konservativ behandelt habe…


----------



## segge (7. Februar 2022)

3b ist horizontal instabil, trotzdem vom Chirurgen beides gleichwertig beurteilt.


----------



## segge (7. Februar 2022)

also op vs konservativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (8. Februar 2022)

also wenn schon der Chirurg von der OP abrät hätte ich da mehr vertrauen rein als wenn er zur OP rät.

mein Schlüsselbein is nach OP mit Hakenplatte nicht 100% stabil (gerade vor & zurück .... nach Tossy 3 Rockwood 5)... Probleme hab ich damit keine (manchmal zwickts ein bisschen, aber Handwerk,Biken, Kiten, wakeboarden machen wieder spaß auf dem alten Niveau )

mit Dogbone und Tightrope haben hier ja auch ein paar Probleme

OP is also auch keine Garantie und evtl. mehr Problem als Nutzen in deinem Fall


----------



## tillev123 (21. März 2022)

Auch mich hat es erwischt beim Skifahren: linke Schulter Rockwood 5. Am 23.3. werde ich mit tightrope in einer Sportklinik operiert. Die machen nur noch diese Methode. 

Der Sommer scheint gelaufen zu sein...könnte heulen...klettern, radeln & laufen scheint ja erst nach Monaten wieder zu gehen. 

Ich hatte vor allem ab August 6 Wochen Radreise in Kanada geplant mit meinem Tourenrad....also in 4 Monaten...was soll ich tun? Der Antrag für die Auszeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber muss jetzt dann gestellt werden (


----------



## mx585 (21. März 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> Auch mich hat es erwischt beim Skifahren: linke Schulter Rockwood 5. Am 23.3. werde ich mit tightrope in einer Sportklinik operiert. Die machen nur noch diese Methode.
> 
> Der Sommer scheint gelaufen zu sein...könnte heulen...klettern, radeln & laufen scheint ja erst nach Monaten wieder zu gehen.
> 
> Ich hatte vor allem ab August 6 Wochen Radreise in Kanada geplant mit meinem Tourenrad....also in 4 Monaten...was soll ich tun? Der Antrag für die Auszeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber muss jetzt dann gestellt werden (


Scheiße, tut mir leid zu hören!

4 Monate ist sportlich, aber nicht ganz unmöglich. Bei sehr gutem Heilungsverlauf evtl. noch realistisch.

Wünsche dir alles Gute für die Genesung!


----------



## bernebane (21. März 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> Auch mich hat es erwischt beim Skifahren: linke Schulter Rockwood 5. Am 23.3. werde ich mit tightrope in einer Sportklinik operiert. Die machen nur noch diese Methode.
> 
> Der Sommer scheint gelaufen zu sein...könnte heulen...klettern, radeln & laufen scheint ja erst nach Monaten wieder zu gehen.
> 
> Ich hatte vor allem ab August 6 Wochen Radreise in Kanada geplant mit meinem Tourenrad....also in 4 Monaten...was soll ich tun? Der Antrag für die Auszeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber muss jetzt dann gestellt werden (


Mein Beileid 
Bei mir wurde das ganze mit Hakenplatte und Thightrope (die erste Hakenplatte ist unterm Schulterdach rausgerutscht) Anfang Juli 2021 gemacht. 
Mitte August hatte ich noch Probleme mit der Platte wegen Druck und Verspannungen. Im Oktober ging MTB fahren, Schwimmen, 
Laufen, Wandern ganz gut. Trails hab ich allerdings vermieden. 
Seitdem die Platte raus ist macht mir die Schulter wenig Probleme. ( Hin und wieder Verspannungen. Ich kann noch nicht auf der Seite schlafen.) Kraftmäßig ists aber noch ein weiter weg. 

Was ich damit sagen will. Bei mir ist die OP nicht ideal gelaufen, aber nach 3-4 Monaten war schon wieder viel möglich. 6 Wochen Radreise halte ich aber für sehr heftig. Vielleicht kannst du den Zeitraum verkürzen und erst in 2-3 Monaten beantragen? Da kannst du dich selbst Gesundheitlich besser einschätzen.


----------



## dasphonk (21. März 2022)

Ich habe hier schon mal vor ca. 2 Jahren meine Erfahrungen geschildet: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ac-gelenksprengung-tossy-3.189844/post-16146121

Nach ca. 10 Wochen konnte ich wieder etwas Fahrrad fahren und Beweglichkeit war auch ganz gut. Eine 6-wöchige Radreise wäre mit Sicherheit (bei mir) nicht möglich gewesen. Mittlerweile geht alles wieder sehr gut. Es ist halt eine Verletzung die Zeit braucht. Es ist aber sicher auch von Fitness und Alter abhängig.


----------



## Coldswell (21. März 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> Auch mich hat es erwischt beim Skifahren: linke Schulter Rockwood 5. Am 23.3. werde ich mit tightrope in einer Sportklinik operiert. Die machen nur noch diese Methode.
> 
> Der Sommer scheint gelaufen zu sein...könnte heulen...klettern, radeln & laufen scheint ja erst nach Monaten wieder zu gehen.
> 
> Ich hatte vor allem ab August 6 Wochen Radreise in Kanada geplant mit meinem Tourenrad....also in 4 Monaten...was soll ich tun? Der Antrag für die Auszeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber muss jetzt dann gestellt werden (


Ich würde es nicht wagen - eventuell klapp es bis August. Normalerweise bleibt eine Hakenplatte min. 3 Monate drin - bei mir waren es 4. Dann nochmal 6 Wochen bis alles wieder belastbar ist.


----------



## LeaLoewin (21. März 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> Auch mich hat es erwischt beim Skifahren: linke Schulter Rockwood 5. Am 23.3. werde ich mit tightrope in einer Sportklinik operiert. Die machen nur noch diese Methode.
> 
> Der Sommer scheint gelaufen zu sein...könnte heulen...klettern, radeln & laufen scheint ja erst nach Monaten wieder zu gehen.
> 
> Ich hatte vor allem ab August 6 Wochen Radreise in Kanada geplant mit meinem Tourenrad....also in 4 Monaten...was soll ich tun? Der Antrag für die Auszeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber muss jetzt dann gestellt werden (


meine Version ist jetzt vieleicht nicht ganz zur nacharmung empfohlen ... aber das kann gehen.

ich bin mit Hakenplatte nach 1,5Monaten auf dem Hometrainer gesessen, und nach nicht ganz zwei Monaten 40km Gravel Touren gefahren, hab dann noch zwischendrin ne Platte vom Schlüsselbein auf der anderen Seite rausnehmen lassen und nen Federzug der mein Kreuzband beim Heilen entlastet hat.
... Hakenplatte nach Monat 3 auch raus und zwei Wochen später wieder mit Schwimmtraining angefangen
... nach 4 Monaten hab ich das erste mal wieder auf dem MTB gesessen.

wie die Engländer so sagen: Your mileage may vary

bei mir ist heute alles super bis auf sachen hinterherziehen (meinen Neffen auf dem Schlitten z.b. geht nur mit bewusst angespannter schultermuskulatur schmerzfrei)... wäre evtl. mit weniger aktivität besser gelaufen, aber psychisch wär das dafür problematischer gewesen. #noregret

und ein Ziel, auch wenn man es evtl. aufgeben muss/ nicht erreicht, hilft bei der Genesung und physio schon ungemein.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. März 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> Auch mich hat es erwischt beim Skifahren: linke Schulter Rockwood 5. Am 23.3. werde ich mit tightrope in einer Sportklinik operiert. Die machen nur noch diese Methode.
> 
> Der Sommer scheint gelaufen zu sein...könnte heulen...klettern, radeln & laufen scheint ja erst nach Monaten wieder zu gehen.
> 
> Ich hatte vor allem ab August 6 Wochen Radreise in Kanada geplant mit meinem Tourenrad....also in 4 Monaten...was soll ich tun? Der Antrag für die Auszeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber muss jetzt dann gestellt werden (


Hatte das oben irgendwo mal genau aufdatiert, RW5 und Bruch Schulterdach. 
Nach 6 Wochen draußen flach MTB (Fully), nach 5 Wochen erster Klimmzug.
Jeden Tag in Woche 1-6 nach der OP 2-3h Sport gemacht (Rolle und Physio und Bizeps/Trizeps am Seil). Keinen Tag Gilchrist 
Viel Zeit reingesteckt und es hat super funktioniert, ist vermutlich auch Glück dabei.
Gute Besserung


----------



## Ivanez (24. März 2022)

Vor 3,5 Wochen Tossy3/Rockwood5 nach Sturz beim Skifahren. War am Boden zerstört, meine Marathon Vorbereitung komplett dahin, war in der Form meines Lebens. OP mittels Hakenplatte vor einer Woche, die ersten Tage war ich auf Pillen (Novalgin+IBU), Gilchristverband habe ich so gut es geht vermieden, eigentlich nur bei starken Schmerzen an Tag 1 und 2 nach der OP angelegt. Schmerzen wurden von Tag zu Tag weniger. Heute 1 Woche nach der OP brauche ich keine IBUs mehr. Nach 4 Tagen habe ich mich 45min aufs Ergometer getraut. Ging erstaunlich gut. Post OP Tag 5: ein langsamer Dauerlauf, um zu gucken wie es sich anfühlt, Schmerzen waren minimal (1/10).Post-OP Tag 6: Intervall-Läufe! Schmerzen Zero (0/10).
Alles abgestimmt mit dem Arzt, er sagt, dass Joggen kurz nach der OP nur mit Hakenplatte möglich ist. Ich muss die ersten 14 Tage nur aufpassen, dass nicht zuviel Schweiß an die Wunde kommt.

Marathon Ende April peile ich fest an, es wird leider nicht mehr die Zeit auf die ich hintrainiert habe, aber nach der Verletzung inklusive OP hätte es deutlich schlechter laufen können. Ich war vorher auch nicht untrainiert, habe eine vernünftige Schulter/Nackenmuskultur und ernähre mich gesund. Sind sicher alles Faktoren, welche meine doch zügige Regeneration begünstigen.

Will allen Verletzten hier also ein wenig Mut machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillev123 (25. März 2022)

So meine OP ist gut verlaufen. Laut Arzt ist Fahrradtour in 4 Monaten kein Problem...Physio denkt auch es könnte klappen, aber es gibt ein Risiko je nach Heilungsverlauf....schwierig. 

Hat denn jemand speziell Erfahrung mit Fahrradtouren? Ich kann es aktuell noch gar nicht einschätzen, wie sich nach 2-3 Monaten das Fahren auf dem Rennrad anfühlt. Auf der einen Seite ist es eine konstante Belastung für die Schulter auf der anderen Seite muss ich dabei ja auch keine starken Zugbewegungen o.ä. machen. 

Hier ist übrigens eine interessante Studie zu der Verletzung: https://oparu.uni-ulm.de/xmlui/handle/123456789/11412 lesenswert!


----------



## abutri (29. März 2022)

Schwer zu sagen. 
Das musst du selber fühlen, wie weit deine Schulter ist. 
Ich hatte mit trails fahren angefangen, als ich mein Arm schmerzlos bewegen konnte und viel muskelaufbau hinter mir hatte. Danach kam schnell bikeparks und downhill. Durch den SPORT wurde es schnell besser, zu Hause ruhen war irgendwann kontraproduktiv. 
Meine vorderen baender sind futsch/verkümmert. Schulter und Schlüsselbein werden von Muskeln und den hinteren baender gehalten. 
Hatte auch zwischendrin verschiedene Stuerze auch 1 Jahr später auf die Schulter. 
Was jedesmal geholfen hat wieder zurück zum Sport zu kommen, Waren die Kraftübungen, bis sich alles fest angefühlt hatte.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. März 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> So meine OP ist gut verlaufen. Laut Arzt ist Fahrradtour in 4 Monaten kein Problem...Physio denkt auch es könnte klappen, aber es gibt ein Risiko je nach Heilungsverlauf....schwierig.
> 
> Hat denn jemand speziell Erfahrung mit Fahrradtouren? Ich kann es aktuell noch gar nicht einschätzen, wie sich nach 2-3 Monaten das Fahren auf dem Rennrad anfühlt. Auf der einen Seite ist es eine konstante Belastung für die Schulter auf der anderen Seite muss ich dabei ja auch keine starken Zugbewegungen o.ä. machen.
> 
> Hier ist übrigens eine interessante Studie zu der Verletzung: https://oparu.uni-ulm.de/xmlui/handle/123456789/11412 lesenswert!


gute Besserung!!! Fuss es denn Rennrad sein? Klar, wenn Gepäckträger und co.
Ich bin viel mit dem Fully flach rumgeeiert, das war bei einem plötzlichen Schlagloch echt gut... dann müsstest du natürlich Rucksack und Rucksack fand ich eher doof....


----------



## matbat (30. März 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> So meine OP ist gut verlaufen. Laut Arzt ist Fahrradtour in 4 Monaten kein Problem...Physio denkt auch es könnte klappen, aber es gibt ein Risiko je nach Heilungsverlauf....schwierig.


Bei einer arthroskopischen OP kannst Du ziemlich zuversichtlich sein, dass das gehen wird, wenn im Heilungsverlauf keine Komplikationen auftreten. Der Vorteil der arthroskopischen OP ist die frühere Aktivierung und weniger Muskelabbau im Vergleich zur OP mit Hakenplatte, wie ich sie hatte. Du kannst Dir den Vorbau rumdrehen, um im Unterlenker etwas Druck von der Schulter zu nehmen. Bei mir hat das gut funktioniert, denn drei Stunden Unterlenker spürt man am Anfang im Schultereckgelenk.

Die Frage, die ich mir stellen würde, wäre, welches Risiko ich bereit bin, einzugehen. Egal ob Hakenplatte oder arthroskopishe OP: Bänder sind nach 6 Monaten belastungsstabil und nach 12 Monaten ausgeheilt. Bis dahin fährst Du mit erhöhtem Risiko, dass die Bänder bei  einem leichten Sturz, den sie in voll ausgeheiltem Zustand problemlos überstanden hätten, erneut reißen.

Fragen, die ich mir auch stellen würde: Welches Terrain hat die geplante Reise? Welche Wetterlage ist zu erwarten? Wieviel Gewicht (Gepäck) ist auf dem Rad? Welches Tages- und Wochenpensum ist geplant und inwieweit könnte ggfs. im Verlauf der Reise Müdigkeit einsetzen? Inwieweit sind diese und andere Aspekte mit einem erhöhten Sturzrisiko verbunden?

Eine Frage die ich mir gerade vor dem Hintergrund von möglicherweise noch nicht vollständig belastungsstabilen Bändern in Verbindung mit tight rope und einem erhöhten Risiko für ein Ausbrechen der Verankerung auch stellen würde: In welches Land geht es und wie ist dort die medizinische Versorgung?

Kurz: Ich glaube nicht, dass Deine Radreise davon abhängt, ob es geht, oder nicht, sondern davon, ob Du bereit bist, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, die das Sturzrisiko verringern, und ob Du bereit bist, ein erhöhtes (Wieder-)Verletzungsrisiko auch bei leichten Stürzen zu tragen.

Ich wünsche Dir in jedem Fall einen komplikationslosen Heilungsverlauf!


----------



## tillev123 (30. März 2022)

Danke euch! Ich gehe auf Nummer sicher und verschiebe das Ganze auf nächstes Jahr, dann aber so richtig 😎 diesen Sommer nutze ich dann lieber für kleinere Trips mit dem Fahrrad sofern möglich.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch ziemlich optimistisch eingestellt und versuche einfach das Beste draus zu machen. Fokus auf Training und schnelle Genesung. Ändern kann ich das Ganze eh nicht mehr. 

Alles Gute auch an alle anderen Betroffenen✌️


----------



## MaMen3105 (26. April 2022)

Hallo,
Hat hier zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit der Vulpius-Klinik in Zusammenhang mit Tossy 3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillev123 (5. Mai 2022)

Update nach 6 Wochen Post OP: 

Die Wunde ist bisher sehr gut verheilt und ich konnte bis vor kurzem aktive Übungen in alle Richtungen (nicht über Schulterhöhe) machen, auch mit Theraband...soweit so gut, leider habe ich seit 1 Woche extreme Probleme mit Verspannungen im kompletten Schulter/Nackenbereich. Das ist so schmerzhaft, dass ich den Arm schon ein paar Tage wieder komplett stilllegen musste. 

war das bei euch ähnlich? Wie seid ihr mit den Verspannungen umgegangen? Das wird bei mir gerade echt nicht besser trotz Massagen, Physio usw.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Mai 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> Update nach 6 Wochen Post OP:
> 
> Die Wunde ist bisher sehr gut verheilt und ich konnte bis vor kurzem aktive Übungen in alle Richtungen (nicht über Schulterhöhe) machen, auch mit Theraband...soweit so gut, leider habe ich seit 1 Woche extreme Probleme mit Verspannungen im kompletten Schulter/Nackenbereich. Das ist so schmerzhaft, dass ich den Arm schon ein paar Tage wieder komplett stilllegen musste.
> 
> war das bei euch ähnlich? Wie seid ihr mit den Verspannungen umgegangen? Das wird bei mir gerade echt nicht besser trotz Massagen, Physio usw.


hört sich blöd an: ignoriert.
OP ein paar Jahre her; ich "merke" die Tightropes aber es ist mir Wurst, bzw. scheinbar nicht so schlimm, dass es die Faulheit zum Dehnen überwiegt; mit Dehnen ist es, was eine Überraschung, viel besser. Sauna ist Gold wert...


----------



## tillev123 (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich möchte ein kleines Update nach 2 Monaten PostOP geben, Rockwood5: 

Bewegung ist fast vollständig wieder hergestellt und ich kann die Schulter wieder zu 90% nutzen wie davor. Zu den fehlenden 10% zähle ich extreme Belastungen wie Klimazüge, Klettern oder Kraulen. Damit warte ich lieber noch.

Bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Heilungsverlauf und möchte allen Betroffenen Mut machen. Klar, man muss die ersten Wochen Geduld haben und ist eine Weile eingeschränkt aber sobald Krafttraining erlaubt ist ging es bei mir täglich bergauf.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (19. Mai 2022)

tillev123 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte ein kleines Update nach 2 Monaten PostOP geben, Rockwood5:
> 
> Bewegung ist fast vollständig wieder hergestellt und ich kann die Schulter wieder zu 90% nutzen wie davor. Zu den fehlenden 10% zähle ich extreme Belastungen wie Klimazüge, Klettern oder Kraulen. Damit warte ich lieber noch.
> 
> Bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Heilungsverlauf und möchte allen Betroffenen Mut machen. Klar, man muss die ersten Wochen Geduld haben und ist eine Weile eingeschränkt aber sobald Krafttraining erlaubt ist ging es bei mir täglich bergauf.


Hey! Cool! Freut mich rießig für dich! 2 Monate ist echt gut.


----------



## Sylababa (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo Leute,

mich hat es vor 3 Wochen mit Tossy 3 auch erwischt und seitdem war ich ein stiller Mitleser hier in dem Forum. Ich bin ganz blöd bergab mit dem Rennrad gestürzt und hatte ein sehr sichtbares Klaviertastenphänomen. Meine OP mit Hakenplatte ist jetzt zwei Wochen her und an sich fühlt sich die Schulter auch gut an. Ich habe nur zwei kleinere Probleme sobald ich länger als 1 Stunde auf dem Rücken liege und danach aufstehe tut mir die Schulter sehr weh (morgens nach dem Schlafen am schlimmsten) und ich habe komischerweise mehr Schmerzen an meinem Bizeps und bei meinem Ellenbogen als an der OP-Stelle. Hattet ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Darüber hinaus habe ich heute das erste mal versucht wieder ein wenig Laufen zu gehen musste aber feststellen, dass die Erschütterung in der Schulter zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch zu stark ist. Habt ihr euch bei dem Start wieder Laufen zu gehen einfach auf euren gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen? Mein Arzt meinte nämlich, dass es jetzt schon wieder möglich wäre. 

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar und wünsche Euch allen noch nen schönen Abend

LG Sylababa


----------



## Ivanez (31. Mai 2022)

Ivanez schrieb:


> Vor 3,5 Wochen Tossy3/Rockwood5 nach Sturz beim Skifahren. War am Boden zerstört, meine Marathon Vorbereitung komplett dahin, war in der Form meines Lebens. OP mittels Hakenplatte vor einer Woche, die ersten Tage war ich auf Pillen (Novalgin+IBU), Gilchristverband habe ich so gut es geht vermieden, eigentlich nur bei starken Schmerzen an Tag 1 und 2 nach der OP angelegt. Schmerzen wurden von Tag zu Tag weniger. Heute 1 Woche nach der OP brauche ich keine IBUs mehr. Nach 4 Tagen habe ich mich 45min aufs Ergometer getraut. Ging erstaunlich gut. Post OP Tag 5: ein langsamer Dauerlauf, um zu gucken wie es sich anfühlt, Schmerzen waren minimal (1/10).Post-OP Tag 6: Intervall-Läufe! Schmerzen Zero (0/10).
> Alles abgestimmt mit dem Arzt, er sagt, dass Joggen kurz nach der OP nur mit Hakenplatte möglich ist. Ich muss die ersten 14 Tage nur aufpassen, dass nicht zuviel Schweiß an die Wunde kommt.
> 
> Marathon Ende April peile ich fest an, es wird leider nicht mehr die Zeit auf die ich hintrainiert habe, aber nach der Verletzung inklusive OP hätte es deutlich schlechter laufen können. Ich war vorher auch nicht untrainiert, habe eine vernünftige Schulter/Nackenmuskultur und ernähre mich gesund. Sind sicher alles Faktoren, welche meine doch zügige Regeneration begünstigen.
> ...


@Sylababa, diesen Beitrag habe ich vor einigen Wochen bzw. 2-3 Monaten verfasst.

4-5 Tage nach der Hakenplatten Op bin ich wieder ins Marathontraining eingestiegen. Die ersten Läufe sind ein wenig schmerzhaft in der Schulter, dann geht es aber ganz gut. Gegen Ende von recht langen Läufen hatte ich auch Schmerzen in der Schulter. Ging aber zügig nach dem Lauf wieder weg.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (31. Mai 2022)

Meine Schulter wurde nach OP mit Hakenplatte 3 Wochen ruhig gestellt und danach hatte ich erstmal Mobilisierungphysio. 

Danach war es Recht schnell Gast schmerzfrei. Schmerzen in der Bizepssehne hab ich bis heute manchmal noch. Aufpassen beim anfänglichen belasten meinte mein Arzt. Nicht das da was anreist


----------



## Sylababa (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo ihr lieben, 

ich war heute noch einmal zur Kontrolle im Krankenhaus. Eigentlich habe ich bisher immer gelesen, dass die Hakenplatte nach 3 Monaten entfernt wurde / entfernt werden soll. Nun hat der Chefarzt heute gesagt, dass diese mindestens 4 Monate drinnen bleiben soll. Gibt es hier noch Leute die die Hakenplatte länger als 4 Monate drinnen hatten und wie waren so eure Erfahrungen damit? 
Vielen Dank euch


----------



## Ivanez (8. Juni 2022)

@Sylababa ich habe meinen Arzt auf die unterschiedlich empfohlene Dauer zum Verbleiben der Hakenplatte angesprochen. Er erklärte mir, dass man eine längere Dauer vor allem dann wählt, wenn die Knochen auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden. Bei ausschließlicher Bänderverletzung reichen auch 8-10 Wochen. Ich glaube jeden den du fragst sagt was anderes. Bissl länger schadet sicher nicht, ist aber natürlich unangenehmer…


----------



## ArmlingAndi (8. Juni 2022)

Sylababa schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> ich war heute noch einmal zur Kontrolle im Krankenhaus. Eigentlich habe ich bisher immer gelesen, dass die Hakenplatte nach 3 Monaten entfernt wurde / entfernt werden soll. Nun hat der Chefarzt heute gesagt, dass diese mindestens 4 Monate drinnen bleiben soll. Gibt es hier noch Leute die die Hakenplatte länger als 4 Monate drinnen hatten und wie waren so eure Erfahrungen damit?
> Vielen Dank euch


Moin! Ich hatte sie ca. 4 Monate drin. Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylababa (20. Juni 2022)

Moin Leute, 

5 Wochen sind nun seit meiner Tossy 3 OP mit Hakenplatte vergangen und ich wollte hier allen "neuen" schonmal ein wenig Mut machen. 90 Grad zur Seite und nach vorne sind seit 2 Wochen bei mir erreichbar. Es hakt noch bei Bewegungen wie z.B. in das Gesicht fassen. Diese werden aber auch von Tag zu Tag besser. Schmerzen habe ich kaum noch welche außer morgens ein bisschen bis das Gelenk mal wieder in den Schwung gekommen ist. 

Noch eine Frage an alle Leidgenossen bei mir hat sich sehr nah am Schultereckgelenk recht mittig unter der Narbe der Hakenplatte eine Art Ball/Knoten gebildet. Er verursacht keine Schmerzen und darüber hinaus schmerzt er auch nicht wenn ich darauf drücke. Meine Physiotherapeutin konnte mir die Ursache aber auch nicht wirklich erklären und ich würde ungern damit direkt in das Krankenhaus fahren. Hatte jemand zufällig auch dieses Problem und weiß da vllt. weiter?

Lieben Dank und gute Besserung an alle.
Sylababa


----------



## matbat (23. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte nach der Materialentfernung überschießendes Wachstum an den Schraublöchern und an der Hautnarbe. Das waren mehrere kleine, nicht sehbare, aber fühl- und tastbare mittelfeste Knötchen in der Unterhaut und auf dem Knochen. Beides habe ich unter hohem Druck wegmassiert. Kannst Du nicht den Arzt bei der Röntgenkontrolle fragen? Die müsste doch eigentlich jetzt bald anstehen.


----------



## Sylababa (26. Juni 2022)

matbat schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach der Materialentfernung überschießendes Wachstum an den Schraublöchern und an der Hautnarbe. Das waren mehrere kleine, nicht sehbare, aber fühl- und tastbare mittelfeste Knötchen in der Unterhaut und auf dem Knochen. Beides habe ich unter hohem Druck wegmassiert. Kannst Du nicht den Arzt bei der Röntgenkontrolle fragen? Die müsste doch eigentlich jetzt bald anstehen.


Moin, 

ja ich war dann letzten Freitsg bei der Kontrolle und es ist nur ein Knochen der einfach weiter raussteht auf der einen Seite da ich auch allgemein einen Beckenschiefstand habe. Also alles halb so wild und vermutlich wäre es mir ohne Verletzung nie aufgefallen  Sonst muss ich wirklich sagen, dass meine Beweglichkeit von Tag zu Tag besser wird und ich mich jetzt schon danach sehne die Hakenplatte rauszubekommen, da es für mich so anfühlt, dass sowohl die wenigen Schmerzen als auch die Beweglichkeitseinschränkung nur noch von der Hakenplatte kommt. 
Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend!


----------



## MaMen3105 (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
Ich hatte am Montag in der Vulpiusklinik meinen Eingriff. Zum Weaver Dunn Verfahren gibt es ja hier noch nicht wirklich viel im Forum. Bisher alles planmäßig. Krankengymnastik läuft schon. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## DocKlonz (4. Juli 2022)

einhaender schrieb:


> so nu au ma wieder melden
> 
> unfall motorrad 08.03.08,
> op war am 28.8.09 athos HD von Dr. Klonz
> ...


Und Einhänder, was ist draus geworden? Viele Grüße von Dr. Klonz


----------



## Davedrift (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, 
Hatte vor 2 Wochen meine Tossy 3 OP. OP mit genähten Bänndern, diversen PDS-Kordeln und Kirschner Draht durch Schulterknochen und Schlüsselbein. Leider stört der Kirschner Draht in der Haut so stark, dass er schon nach 2 Wo oder 3 Wo raus muss. Eigentlich sollte er 6 Wo drin bleiben. Gibt es da unter euch Erfahrungen mit frühzeitig entnommenen Kischner Drähten?


----------



## tomtomm (15. Juli 2022)

Bitte löschen


----------



## tomtomm (15. Juli 2022)

Hi,

hatte letzten Sonntag eine Sturz im Bikepark und laut Notaufnahme eine Tossy 3 Verletzung.
Nun ist es aber so, dass sich meine Beschwerden jetzt schon stark verbessert haben, kann mir ins Gesicht und sogar auf den Kopf langen, Schmerzen sind weniger usw.

Habe eigentlich für kommende Woche Freitag einen OP Termin. Nun bin ich aber sehr unsicher, ob das nötig ist und evtl. doch nur Tossy 2 vorliegt.

Anbei mal die Röntgenbilder.
Soweit ich das auf Vergleichsbilder sehen konnte, macht es mir als Leihen nicht den Eindruck als wäre es Tossy 3.

Werde am Montag auch mal versuchen noch kurzfristig einen Termin beim Orthopäden zu bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## Deffel (15. Juli 2022)

Tossy 3.. hochstand um eine Schaftlbreite. leichter im vergleich mit der ganzen Seite zu bewerten.

Klaviertaste ist zu 99% Tossy 3. Dein Schmerztverlauf ist für Tossy3 normal, Tossy 2 macht , weil die Bänder gedehnt, und nicht gerissen sind, länger Probleme, Ich sass mit 3 nach 7 Tagen wieder auf dem Rad, Zeig mal die Bilder mit 5 oder 10 Kilo belastet -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomm (15. Juli 2022)

Oh man okay, hab nur die Bilder mit Gewicht wurden keine gemacht. Also dann macht wohl die OP Sinn oder? Wie gesagt hab ich halt echt wenig Probleme, wundert mich ein wenig.


----------



## MaMen3105 (15. Juli 2022)

Zweite Ärztliche Meinung schadet sicher nie. Aber ich denke, da würde keine andere Empfehlung bei raus kommen. Bei mir ging nach dem Unfall auch schnell vieles ohne Schmerzen. Mir wurde aber eindeutig zur OP geraten. Ansonsten seien Folgeschäden vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Deffel (16. Juli 2022)

Merkwürdig, ich kenne eigentlich nur das Bilder im Stehen, bzw im Stehern mit Gewicht gemacht werden. OP macht sin, abhängig vom Alter Beruf usw, bei mir fast 60 werden die Folgeschäden erwartet, wenn ich es vermutlich nicht mehr bemerke -)) Bei fast allen Beiträgen, egal ob konservativ oder OP, welche art auch immer, es schreiben meist die, die Probleme haben, es gibt genug die ohne op klarkommen, und welche die nach op Problem habe

Selbst das Gro der Schulterspezis spalten sich in 2 Lager.  Ich würde mich,  mit heutigen Wissen, operieren lassen,  Ohne OP , wenn es nicht geht, wird die dann nötige op wesentlich komplizierter, mit weniger Erfolgsaussichten. Wirst du jetzt Operiert, und es klappt nicht, bist halt Konservativ, mit der Aussicht auf die nachträgliche OP.   Die schnelle recovery die du jetzt hast, ist verlockend, keine Frage, aber leider heisst das nicht, das es so weiter geht, und du voll belastbar wirst.  
Im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung. beides kann, nichts muss, die Aussicht nach der OP ist deutlich besser, wenn auch die Wiederherstellung etwas länger dauert.
Tossy ist ne Bitch, du wirst so oder so, länger spass mit haben, ein Schlüsselbeinbruch ist dagegen ein Geschenk.


----------



## matbat (20. Juli 2022)

Gibt es ein MRT? Falls ja, was ist der Befund der akromioklavikulären und korakoklavikulären Bänder und der umgebenden Weichteilstrutkuren (Rotatorenmanschette etc.)? Falls nein, warum nicht, bzw. wie kann ein Arzt eine OP-Indikation stellen, ohne zu wissen, was und wie viel kaputt ist?

Unabhängig davon schließe ich mich @Deffel an. Wenn aus dem Röntgenbild ersichtlich ist, dass eine Ruptur mindestens der akromioklavikulären Bänder vorliegt, würde ich mich - trotz der damit verbundenen Risiken - operieren lassen, denn von alleine wachsen die nicht zusammen. Und besser jetzt als später.


----------



## Deffel (20. Juli 2022)

Mat, in 99 % aller fälle reicht ein Klaviertasten Befund zur op Indikation aus, Mrt sollte dennoch gemacht werden, weil ein grosser Teil der Unfälle, mit verborgenen Schäden der Rotatorenmanschenten verbunden ist, die Schmerzen verstecken sich gerne hinter den Tossy Schmerzen..


----------



## tomtomm (20. Juli 2022)

Moin,

MRT gibt es nicht. 
Heute wurden nochmal Aufnahmen im stehen mit Gewicht gemacht. 

Habe nun für Freitag den OP Termin. Methode tight rope und ggf Anpassung auf hakenplatte während der op falls nötig.
Bin froh dass es gemacht wird und alles wieder so zusammen wächst wie es sein soll.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaMen3105 (20. Juli 2022)

Dann mal alles Gute


----------



## Deffel (20. Juli 2022)

Alles gut, und beim <recovery nicht die Geduld verlieren, gerade beim T. R wird oft zu früh zu viel gemacht, aber auch da dauert das endgültige Heilen der Bänder 6-12 Monate


----------



## tomtomm (20. Juli 2022)

Danke euch werde ab und zu mal berichten


----------



## tomtomm (20. Juli 2022)

Noch eine Frage: wie lange werde ich nicht am Computer arbeiten können?
 Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MaMen3105 (20. Juli 2022)

Hi,
Also ich hatte die OP mit Weaver dunn und hab nach einer Woche wieder im Homeoffice gearbeitet. Natürlich eingängig, da 3 Wochen Arm in Schlinge.


----------



## MaMen3105 (20. Juli 2022)

Einhändig natürlich.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Juli 2022)

MaMen3105 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also ich hatte die OP mit Weaver dunn und hab nach einer Woche wieder im Homeoffice gearbeitet. Natürlich eingängig, da 3 Wochen Arm in Schlinge.


Labtop war bei mir DAS GRAUEN schlechthin  ich durfte aber auch absolut null Winkel die ersten Wochen (Tight Rope plus Schulterdach gebrochen)

@tomtomm gute Besserung, das wird! Ich habe nach Rü mit Doc und Physio nach einer Woche ca "null-Winkel-Übungen" mit Seilzügen (Bizeps und Trizeps, war im ersten Leben mal Eisenbieger und kannte die Übungen ohne Schulterrotation) begonnen plus mega viel Rolle gefahren (mit baumelndem Arm). War nach den 6 Wochen vermutlich fitter als vorher 
Aber da alles individuell ist, ists auch hier wichtig, die richtigen Docs/Physios zu haben und evtl. auch die richtigen Fragen zu stellen (bei mir war es die nach den Zugübungen ohne Winkel)


----------



## tomtomm (21. Juli 2022)

Okay dann mal schauen wie es bei mir wird. Danke euch


----------



## matbat (22. Juli 2022)

@Deffel Mag sein, dass das in 99% der Fälle so gemacht wird, aber nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht (Rotatorenmanschette hattest Du schon erwähnt). Wenn die Bänder gerissen sind, ist mir eigentlich egal, ob das Röntgenbild ein Tossy 3 oder ein Tossy 2 oder bei gut ausgeprägter Muskulatur ein Tossy 1 ergibt. Kaputt muss geflickt werden. Auf Basis des Röntgenbildes ist es lediglich möglich, eine Fraktur auszuschließen oder zu bestätigen, und eine Indikation für weiterführende diagnostische Maßnahmen zu stellen -> Weiterbehandlung beim niedergelassenen Orthopäden und Unfallchirurgen.

Bei @tomtomm scheinen mehrere Sachen nicht optimal gelaufen zu sein. In der Notaufnahme wurden die Gewichte vergessen. Normalerweise wird zuerst ein Bild ohne Gewichte gemacht. Die schaut sich der Radiologe/Unfallchirurg unmittelbar an (Patient wartet kurz). Sieht er da keine Fraktur, macht er noch ein Röntgenbild mit Gewichten. Schusseligkeit oder Zeitnot oder es war gerade kein Arzt um die Ecke, der sich die Bilder unmittelbar hätte ansehen können: es wurde nicht gemacht. Der weiterbehandelnde OU hat dann ein zweites Röntgenbild veranlasst, weil er ohne Gewichte formal keine OP-Indikation bei Tossy stellen kann. Versteh ich überhaupt nicht. Ist ein zusätzlicher Aufwand / Strahlenbelastung ohne Mehrwert. Dem Patienten ein Gewicht in die Hand geben und ein Sono draufhalten, das in jeder OU-Praxis verfügbar ist, hätte dafür völlig genügt. Fraktur wurde ja in der NA ausgeschlossen. Mit den beiden Röntgenbilder kann jetzt wiederum der Chirurg nichts anfangen. Er weiß ja nicht, was kaputt ist. Er bohrt jetzt arthroskopisch den Patienten auf und dem Problem nach, und schwenkt dann mitten in der OP ggfs. auf offen-chirurgisch mit Hakenplatte um (siehe tomtomm oben).  Seit wann wird bildgebendes Verfahren durch ein Skalpell ersetzt? Als Patient wäre das für mich keine Arbeitsgrundlage bei einem planbaren Eingriff. Um in eine Therapie einzustimmen, würde ich Informationen darüber benötigen, was kaputt ist und was gemacht werden soll. In der OP können genügend unerwartete Ereignisse auftreten. Dinge, die man von vornherein abklären kann, sollten vorher abgeklärt werden.

Und nur um das mal in Relation zu setzen: Ein MRT der Schulter kostet die Krankenkasse etwa 150,- Euro. Eine offen-chirurgische OP mit Hakenplatte und Materialentfernung etwa 5.000,- Euro. Um diese 150,- Euro zu sparen, wird der Patient auf eine ungewisse Reise geschickt? 

Es wird auch bei tomtomm am Ende gut ausgehen. Ich finde halt die Informationsasymmetrie unbefriedigend und dass man mehr oder weniger vollständig von den behandelnden Ärzten abhängig ist und man da öfter mal den Eindruck hat, es läuft nicht optimal. Und dass ich da nicht alleine bin, sieht man der Länge dieses Fadens.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juli 2022)

@matbat genau deswegen meinte ich ja auch, sowohl davor als auch danach sind gute Doc/Physio Kombis das A und O. Und als Patient darf/muss Mann leider in manchen Setups wissend sein, dass so ein Murks (ohne Gewichte...) nicht passiert. Ist aber Mist, dass es so ist und eben die Quali nicht immer gleich ist.

Bei mir wars mustergültig, dennoch hatte mich der Chirurg auch gebeten, dass er das Verfahren während der OP anpassen darf (er wollte Hakenplatte), da auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen war, wie geschrottet das Akromion/Schulterdach ist. Da sollte die Platte dran... wenn Schrott, gehts halt nicht

Das war für mich völlig ok. Hatte aber auch noch nen 2. Orthopäden als "Telefonjoker"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaMen3105 (22. Juli 2022)

Ich kann den Vorredener nur zustimmen. Grundsätzlich sollte die Diagnose einwandfrei vor dem Eingriff stehen. Umso wichtiger ist es aus meiner Sicht, einen solchen Eingriff in einer Fachklinik vornehmen zu lassen. Die sind auf sowas spezialisiert und haben das jeden Tag mehrfach auf dem Tisch.
Für mich war eine allgemeine Klinik ein no-go, auch wenn ich mit der BG einiges an Gezedere hatte, bis die einer Kostenübernahme für die Fachklinik zustimmten.
Bisher war und bin ich mit meiner Wahl der Ärzte, der OP-Methode und dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Deffel (22. Juli 2022)

Im Endeffekt ist wie immer , der mündige Bürger sollte versuchen sich selber möglichst umfassend zu informieren. Leider wird bei der Auswahl der Reifen, bremsen usw , oftmals deutlich mehr hinschmalz inverstiert )))


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juli 2022)

Deffel schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist wie immer , der mündige Bürger sollte versuchen sich selber möglichst umfassend zu informieren. Leider wird bei der Auswahl der Reifen, bremsen usw , oftmals deutlich mehr hinschmalz inverstiert )))


und nicht jeder Bürger hat ja auch Zugang zu "Kompetenz". Googlen und Forum kann ja helfen, aber zu 2-3 Spezialisten sprechen (und vor allem zu welchen, die daran nicht verdienen wegen OP) ist da "un-bezahlbar"


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2022)

MaMen3105 schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger ist es aus meiner Sicht, einen solchen Eingriff in einer Fachklinik vornehmen zu lassen. Die sind auf sowas spezialisiert und haben das jeden Tag mehrfach auf dem Tisch.



wie jede größere uniklinik.....

mich würde mehr interessieren warum du 2 Monate gewartet hast mit dem Eingriff?


----------



## MaMen3105 (22. Juli 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> wie jede größere uniklinik.....
> 
> mich würde mehr interessieren warum du 2 Monate gewartet hast mit dem Eingriff?


Weil die Berufsgenossenschaft so lange gebraucht hat um die Kostenübernahme zu bestätigen. Zusätzlich 2 Wochen Vorlauf in der Klinik


----------



## tomtomm (22. Juli 2022)

Alles gut op ist durch war bis jetzt alles halb so wild.


----------



## tomtomm (23. Juli 2022)

Und schon wieder zuhause.
Weiß jemand ob bei tight rope die Bänder auch zusammen genäht werden oder wachsen die von selbst zusammen? 
Frage weil ich dödel vorhin aus Reflex meine Schiebe-Balkontür mit beiden Händen geöffnet habe und ich das Gefühl hatte etwas in meiner Schulter leicht schnalzen gespürt zu haben…. 
Das wird schwer mit dem ruhig halten.


----------



## MaMen3105 (23. Juli 2022)

Keine Rückstellung Aircast-Schlinge für den Arm gekommen?


----------



## tomtomm (23. Juli 2022)

Hab so ein Teil hier am Start.








						DONJOY PSI Plus Schultergelenkorthese Größe large
					

DONJOY PSI Plus Schulter-




					www.semed.de
				



Bin aus dem handrail raus, physio meinte heute auch dass das geht aber dann nur Ellenbogen bewegen für den Bizeps usw. Hand pumpen, das hilft auch voll gegen das Ziehen im ganzen Arm. Aber mit der doofen Aktion am Balkon kann ich es mir jetzt nicht schon versaut haben oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (23. Juli 2022)

TomTomm. JA klar werden die Bänder genäht, denn die müssen deine Schulter nachher halten, Sollten die nicht zusammenwachsen, würde das Dogbone ( der Verschluss auf dem Knochen) mittelfristig durch den Knochen wandern, und dein Hochstand wäre wieder da. Einer der Nachteile bei TR, das bei auftreten des gleichen Unfalls , u.U das Korakoid bricht, weil die Lastaufnahme durch Bänder und TR eben höher ist. Rein theoretisch kann das TR nach der Heilung entfernt werden, was manche, die Probleme haben, auch  machen lassen.
 Zu deinen Ängsten, wegen der Balkontür, genau das sagte ich, die Verletzung wird schnell vergessen, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
 Das TR wird normal etwas überspannt, um die Belastung der genähten Bänder zu vermeiden. Sollte das TR aufgehen, wäre dein Hochstand wieder da..


----------



## Davedrift (24. Juli 2022)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Hatte vor 2 Wochen meine Tossy 3 OP. OP mit genähten Bänndern, diversen PDS-Kordeln und Kirschner Draht durch Schulterknochen und Schlüsselbein. Leider stört der Kirschner Draht in der Haut so stark, dass er schon nach 2 Wo oder 3 Wo raus muss. Eigentlich sollte er 6 Wo drin bleiben. Gibt es da unter euch Erfahrungen mit frühzeitig entnommenen Kischner Drähten?



So, Kirschner Draht durch Schulterblattknochen und Schlüsselbein kam am letzten Mi. schon nach 3 Wo. raus. Röntgenbild vorher nachher zeigt, dass es gleich stabil geblieben ist. Zum Glück schon mal. Jetzt muss ich aber schauen, dass ich es nochmal 3 Wo. ruhiger angehe. Laut Doc. einfach nichts mit dem Arm heben. Sonst bleibt alles gleich. Nach 6 Wo. bis 12 Wo. post Op nur 10kg heben. Nach 6 Wo. keine Winkeleinschränkungen mehr.


----------



## Davedrift (24. Juli 2022)

tomtomm schrieb:


> Hab so ein Teil hier am Start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab den gleichen Gilchrist wie Du. Den hatte ich an und mit der gesunden Hand etwas fallen lassen. Natürlich hat der Arm im Gilchrist mit gezuckt beim wieder fangen. Ich hab auch gedacht jetzt ist alles am Arsch weil Schnalzen und Schmerz. Sowas kommt aber laut meiner Physio öfters vor. Sowas sollte trotzdem halten. Ich hab mich auch schon dummerweise auf dem Sofa zusätzlich mit der kaputten Schulter nach hinten geschoben. Das hab ich auch gleich gemerkt. Ist seitdem nicht mehr passiert. Der Arm bleibt jetzt einfach noch die 3 Wo. im Gilchrist. Übungen, waschen, anziehen ausgenommen. Dann passiert sowas einfach weniger.


----------



## _mike_ (13. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen
,
Bin jetzt in Woche 10 nach Tight Rope / Dog Bone OP wg. Rockwood 4.

Wenn der Arm hängt, oder ich ihn zur Seite hebe, dann habe ich keinen Hochstand.

Aber wenn ich den Arm nach vorne über 80 Grad hinaus hebe, die Schultern hoch ziehen oder mich auf dem Ellenbogen abgestütze, dann kommt das Schlüsselbein fast einen Zentimeter hoch. Fühlt sich auch an an, als wenn es leicht nach vorne verdreht zum Schulterblatt steht.

Mit kommt das nicht richtig vor, auch wenn laut der Kontrolluntersuchung mit Röntgenbild alles an seinem Platz ist.

Vieleicht ist auch nur das Schulterblatt zu tief oder zu unbeweglich?

Aufgefallen ist mir das erst so ab Woche 5 im Liegen auf der Swite.....wurde aber weder schlechter aber auch nicht besser durch Muskelaufbau.


----------



## Deffel (13. August 2022)

wenn das Schlüsselbein hochkommen würde, wäre es schlecht, das Schulterblatt kommt immer hoch, wenn man den Arm abstütz.


----------



## tomtomm (22. August 2022)

Hey liebe Leidensgenossen,

Bin jetzt in Woche 5 nach op und kann den Arm bis auf über 90 grad heben wieder gut nutzen.
Mache mir nur etwas Sorgen weil ich den Eindruck habe dass schon ein Hochstand vorhanden ist. Die Röntgenkontrolle vor zwei Wochen war aber gut.
Habt ihr eine Methode um den Erfolg zu testen?
Habe auch ein leichtes knacken wenn ich auf den hochstand drücke kennt das jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (23. August 2022)

Keiner sagt das es so aussieht(aussehen wird+muss) wie vorher, Das AC gelenkt ist nicht zu 100% wiederherstellbar, meist fehlt der Diskus zwischen Schlüsselbein und Schultereck, das kann Geräusche und ev auch Arthrose in xx Jahren erzeugen. Dann geht man hin, und kürz das Schlüsselbein um ein paar mm.  Hochstand selber spielt erstmal keine Rolle, solang die Schulter am Schlüsselbein aufgehangen ist. Wie du das ausprobierst ?  Na recht einfach, nehm ein Gewicht in die Hand, 5-10 Kilo, wenn deine Schulter dann ähnlich aussieht wie ohne = Normal , Wenn der das Schlüsselbein ende dann aussieht, als wenn es aus deinen Körper will = Dumm 

Viel wichtiger Wenn du deinen Arzt nicht traust, solltest  du dir einen anderen suchen, alles andere ist ein Blick in die Glaskugel (für uns)


----------



## MaMen3105 (3. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
kurzes update von meiner Seite. 10 Wochen noch der OP bin ich die Woche das erste mal 45 min auf dem Mountainbike gesessen. Alles gut - außer meiner Kondition 
Heute dann nochmal ne Runde mit gut 2h. Auch hier keine Schmerzen beim fahren. Sieht gut aus. Muss aber noch ein wenig an der Wiederherstellung der Armmuskulatur arbeiten.
Erfolgreiches Genesen - Blick nach vorn.


----------



## JanManu (9. September 2022)

Hallo,

mich hatte es auch erwischt. Bin gestürzt und habe mir eine Schultereckgelenkssprengung Rockwood 5 zugezogen. Sturz war am 29.08 und Operation mittels Hakenplatte am 07.09.2022. Ohne starke Schmerzmittel ist es momentan nicht auszuhalten. OP ist aber auch erst zwei Tage her. Hoffe das legt sich.
Erstmal viele Dank an dieses Forum. Die Tipps und Erfahrungen sind super hilfreich. 

Ich war bei zwei Schulterspezialisten in Berlin. Der eine wollte per Tight Rope operieren, der andere hat mir die Vor- und Nachteile von Hakenplatte und Tight Rope ausführlich erklärt, sich erstmal nicht festgelegt. Ich habe bis zur Operation sehr viel gelesen. Auch eine Menge Studien zu den unterschiedlichen Operationstechniken.

Ich hatte mir einige Fragen aufgeschrieben, die mir so durch den Kopf gingen und den Operateur ausgefragt. Vielleicht hilft das dem ein oder anderen Leidensgenossen, der mit unterschiedlichen Empfehlungen konfrontiert wurden.
Grundsätzlich empfehle ich immer, sich eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen. Aber das wurde bereits mehrfach gesagt.

Insbesondere der Operateur der beiden Varianten offen gegenüber stand, meinte, dass es keinen Goldstandard gibt und beide Verfahren keine 100% Erfolgsquote haben. Wichtig sei, wenn man sich für eine OP entscheidet, nicht länger als zwei Wochen zu warten, da die Bänder sonst nicht mehr gut zusammenwachsen und dass der Operateur in seinem bevorzugten Verfahren ein Experte ist.


Hier meine Fragen und Antworten des Operateurs (keine Empfehlung, kein Gewähr für Richtigkeit)

Hakenplatte:

Kann das gerissene Band zwischen Akromium und Schlüsselbein vernünftig zusammenwachsen wenn der Haken dazwischen im Weg liegt? Oder führt das zu Problemen?

Anwort:
Der Haken macht in etwa 1/5 der Bandbreite aus und stört kaum. Bei der Entnahme wird die Platte so entnommen, dass das Band nicht verletzt wird.

Ich habe gelesen, dass der Haken am Schultereckgelenk reiben kann und den Knochen sowie Bänder "aufreibt"?

Antwort:
Das kann durchaus passieren, wenn die Hakenplatte vom Operteur schlecht gesetzt wird. Auch gibt es unterschiedliche Hakenplatten. Er bevorzuge eine Platte die über 90 Grad abgewinkelt ist, um die Reibung zu minimieren.

Was sind mit der Deltafaszie und den Deltamuskeln in Verbindung mit der Hakenplatte?

Antwort:
Die sind durch die Stürze/Unfälle oftmals verletzt. Durch das setzten und Verschrauben der Hakenplatte wird die Deltafaszie auch nochmal in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Darf der Arm wirklich nur bis 90 Grad bewegt werden?

Antwort:
Bewegungen über 90 Grad mit Platte sind nicht möglich. Das ist ein Nachteil. Auch muskuläre Nachteile durch fehlende Bewegungen über 90 Grad gehen bis zur Entnahme der Platte einher.

Wie lange dauert die OP zur Entnahme der Platte?

Antwort:
Die Platte wird ambulant entfernt. Das geht schnell und man kann direkt danach wieder nach Hause. Der zweite Eingriff ist gegenüber dem Tight Rope aber ein Nachteil.

Wie lange muss die Platte drin bleiben?

Antwort:
Das kann man nicht genau sagen. Von 9 Wochen bis 6 Monaten ist alles drin. Hängt von den Fortschritten, Konstitution, Schweregrad der Verletzung, Zeitpunkt der OP etc. ab.


Tight Rope:

Wenn die Bänder des Ropes dauerhaft im Knochen liegen und verwachsen. Hat der Knochen Stabilitätseinbußen?

Antwort:
Durchaus berechtigte Frage. Es gibt keine Langzeitstudien dazu. Es kann weder belegt werden, dass es so ist, noch das es nicht so ist. In der Forschung wird darüber aber durchaus diskutiert.

Erreichen die zusammengewachsenen Bänder unterhalb des Schlüsselbeins auch die gewünschte Stabilität, wenn sie dauerhaft durch künstliche unterstützt werden?

Antwort:
Gute Frage. Wieder wissenschaftlich nicht in Langzeitstudien bewiesen, dass es so ist oder nicht. Aber es zeigt sich doch immer mal wieder, dass das Schlüsselbein hoch kommt, so dass Zusammenhänge nicht auszuschließen sind. Wachsen die Bänder nicht zusammen, wandern die Bänder bzw. die Titanplättchen durch die Knochenbohrung. Bei extremen Belastungen der Schulter (Hochleistungssport) ist das ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Risiko.

Kann man sich die Tight Ropes nicht wieder entfernen lassen?

Antwort:
Ja kann man. Aber dann hat man auch wieder zwei Eingriffe, die man gerade vermeiden wollte.

Beim Tight Rope sollen durch die Arthroskopie Begleitverletzungen besser erkannt werden, stimmt das?

Antwort:
Das stimmt, aber durch MRT lassen sich auch bei der Hakenplatte sehr gut Begleitverletzungen ausschließen. Meines Erachtens wird der Vorteil überbewertet.

Wie lange dauert die OP mit Tight Ropes?

Antwort:
Deutlich länger als mit der Hakenplatte. Auch ist das Verfahren schwieriger. 

Was empfehlen Sie mir?

Antwort:
Beides sind gute Verfahren. Wenn sie sich für das Tight Rope entscheiden, würde ich sie allerdings an einen Kollegen vermitteln, der das sehr gut kann. Ich mache keine Operationen mehr mit dem Tight Ropes.

Warum nicht?
Ich persönlich erziele bessere Ergebnisse mit der Hakenplatte. Das heißt aber nicht dass andere Operateure mit dem Tight Rope keine guten Ergebnisse hinbekommen. Die Entscheidung kann ich Ihnen nicht abnehmen.

Ich selbst habe mich dann für die Hakenplatte entschieden, da ich nichts dauerhaftes im Körper haben wollte. Hoffe die Entscheidung nicht zu bereuen.

Bis denn.


----------



## hardtails (9. September 2022)

warum manche kein Tight Rope mehr machen liegt eher daran das man da ordentlich an den lizenzinhaber abdrücken muss
gleichzeitig verdient man als arzt unterm strich damit aber trotzdem besser. 

nur so als hinweis warum der ein oder andere arzt zu dem ein oder anderen verfahren neigt.


----------



## tomtomm (10. September 2022)

Hi,

bin jetzt in der Woche 6 nach der Tight Rope OP.
Habe derzeit das Problem dass wieder vermehrt schmerzen auftreten.
War am Montag zur Nachuntersuchung im Krankenhaus und der Arzt meinte insgesamt ein zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis bis jetzt. Bei der Untersuchung durfte ich erstmals den Arm komplett nach oben strecken er meinte Woche 6 hoch damit.
Nunja anschließend in der Physio am Butterfly und Seilzug mit leichten Gewicht.
Hochstand ist minimal da ca 4mm.
Wie war das bei euch, hattet ihr das auch dass zu der Zeit die Schmerzen nochmal kamen und gehen die wieder weg oder ist das ein Alarmsignal?
Die Schmerzen sind vor allem oben auf dem Knochen wo das Plättchen sitzt.
Die Schulter macht auch Geräusche, knirschen und knacken usw..
Bin über jede Rückmeldung dankbar.
Grüße 🖖


----------



## Deffel (10. September 2022)

6 Wochen ist nix...   Das Knirschen kommt vermutlich daher das der Diskus zwischen Akromion und Schlüsselbein fehlt, damit schrappen die Knochen aufeinander, Wenn alles nach Monaten wieder verwachsen ist ( Faszien und co) wird es vermutlich besser.   Eine AC Sprengung ist kein Knochenbruch, der nach 6 Wochen wieder ist wie vorher, (man kann froh sein, wenn er Systemlos wird) bei der Heilung sprich man nicht von Wochen, sondern Monaten..


----------



## SJ-Alex (10. September 2022)

Hi tomtomm,

hab meine RW4 - OP jetzt knapp ein Jahr hinter mir - Tight Rope mit Cerclage - und kann deine Frage soweit beantworten, dass zumindest bei mir knirschen, knacken, punktueller Schmerz, ziehen, Taubheitsgefühle an den Zugängen für das Endoskop etc.pp. zum Tagesgeschäft gehört. Das ganze ist mit den Monaten natürlich besser geworden, aber vollständig geheilt ist es immer noch nicht. Belastbar ist die Schulter dennoch schon wieder, bin dieses Jahr schon wieder XC-Marathon und diverse BBS Touren gefahren.
Gute Besserung weiterhin und Kopf hoch - alles wird gut


----------



## AndyOsterSB (11. September 2022)

Hallo Leute, 

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr erfolgreich meine Rockwood 4 Verletzung angeheilt habe, ist es nun wieder soweit. Heute Morgen Sturz auf die gleiche Schulter und nun das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Morgen früh ist OP und ich bekomme eine Platte rein. 

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit einer Clavicula Fraktur an der gleichen Schulter? Soweit ich weiß, ist beim Schlüsselbein die Rekonvaleszenz kürzer. Bin beim gleichen Operateur. Er will sich die Tossy Stelle auch mit ansehen. 

Viele Grüße und allen gute Heilung. 

Andy


----------



## Davedrift (16. September 2022)

Noch ein kleines Update:
Bin jetzt in der 11 Woche post-OP. Hab zumindest wieder volle Beweglichkeit im Vergleich zur gesunden Schulter. Konnte in Woche 8 schon wieder sehr gut Brustschwimmen und konnte dann nach 3 Tagen Brustschwimmen auch wieder Kraulen. Bin letzte Woche wieder mit meiner Gruppe eine 4h Tour gefahren. Ging soweit ohne Probleme, bis auf die Kondi🥵. In bestimmten Armpositionen fehlt mir aber noch die Kraft im Delta Muskel und bei Zugübungen mit 90° angewinkelten Arm. Daran wird aber beim Physio gearbeitet. Hab auch einen minimalen Hochstand. Funktion geht bei mir aber über Aussehen. Dass das nicht wieder zu 100% wird habe ich mir aber schon gedacht. 
Kopf hoch an alle. Wenn ich denke, dass ich vor 3 Wochen noch nicht mal richtig eine Jacke anziehen konnte, ging das jetzt schnell aufwärts.


----------



## AM22 (22. November 2022)

Hallo
Danke für den klasse Post mit den verschiedenen Erfahrungen. 

Hab letzte Woche grad eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt bekommen nach MTB Sturz in Winterberg. 
OP ist gut verlaufen auch wenn die ersten Tage jetzt noch sehr schmerzhaft sind. 

Bei mir ist Physio vorgesehen auch während die Platte drin ist (aber nichts über Kopf) 

Wird die Platte immer ambulant entfernt? 

Und wie lange dauert ca. die Physio NACH Plattenentfernung? Würde nämlich gerne wissen, wann ich wieder vollständig hergestellt bin um wieder aufs Rad zu können. 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coldswell (22. November 2022)

AM22 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke für den klasse Post mit den verschiedenen Erfahrungen.
> 
> Hab letzte Woche grad eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt bekommen nach MTB Sturz in Winterberg.
> ...


Du  kannst nachdem die Platte raus ist schon wieder viel machen. Vollends belasten darfst Du aber erst nach ca. 6 Wochen....


----------



## MaMen3105 (22. November 2022)

AM22 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke für den klasse Post mit den verschiedenen Erfahrungen.
> 
> Hab letzte Woche grad eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt bekommen nach MTB Sturz in Winterberg.
> ...


Also ich denke, dass ist alles sehr individuell. Jeder Körper hat andere Voraussetzungen und geht auch entsprechend anders mit Verletzungen um. Physio würde ich grundsätzlich so lange wie möglich mitnehmen. Kann nur positiv sein.


----------



## shift (22. November 2022)

Hi
Vor Ewigkeiten hatte ich auch eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt bekommen. Mich hatte die Platte damals in der Bewegung doch spürbar eingeschränkt (auch auf dem Bike). Nach Entfernung gings direkt nach Verheilung der OP-Narbe wieder tiptop. Physio habe ich weder mit/noch nach Plattenentfernung gemacht, aber auch ehrlich gesagt nach anderen Verletzungen nicht. Einfach normal im Gym trainiert und wieder aufgebaut. Bis jetzt sind alle Verletzungen problemlos verheilt und soweit alles funktionsfähig .

Wie ich weiss kann man tatsächlich die Platte ambulant unter Teilnarkose entfernen lassen - mein Ding wäre das nicht. Einmal Hammer, durchschlafen und ohne Platte wieder aufwachen finde ich da sympathischer.

VG


----------



## Deffel (22. November 2022)

Coldswell schrieb:


> Du  kannst nachdem die Platte raus ist schon wieder viel machen. Vollends belasten darfst Du aber erst nach ca. 6 Wochen....


nö, Bänder sind erst nach 6-12 Monaten vollständig zusammen gewachsen, gibt auch jede Tabelle wieder, die man vom guten Arzt und Physiotherapeuten bekommt. Nach 6 Wochen reichen 20 % Sturzimpact aus, und die Bänder zerreissen zulassen.


----------



## Sebastian982 (25. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt 6 Wochen still mit- und nachgelesen habe, ringe ich mich durch es mal aufzuschreiben.

Ich hab am 01.10. 22 im Harz in einem lächerlichen Anlieger (flach) gepennt, nur aufs VR geglotzt und  mich auf die Seite gelegt. Voll Adrenalin erstmal die Kette wieder aufgelegt und zurück zum Lift. Fahrtechnische Mängel, Nicht-Warm-Fahren und Unkonzentriertheit ist ne doofe Mischung. 

Dann mit dem RTW ins nächste Klinikum. *Rockwood 4*. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Nachdem ich vor gut 3 Jahren das MTB für mich entdeckt habe (bin jetzt 40) also ein herber Einschnitt. Zumal mein Kurzer mit seinen 8 Jahren auch im Bikepark unterwegs sein will (natürlich völlig angst-und schmerzbefreit).

Ganz optimistisch wollte ich 3 Tage später daheim in der Sportklinik Erfurt Untersuchung und OP klarmachen und wurde mit den Herausforderungen unseres Gesundheitssystem konfrontiert. Erstvorstellung in 3 Wochen...Am Ende blieb nur der Weg ins städtische Klinikum auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit. 12 Tage nach Unfall dann die OP mittels TightRope. Die Hakenplatte stand gar nicht zur Debatte. Beratung in gebrochenem Deutsch, aber ich hatte mich vorab informiert und wohl innerlich schon für das TR "entschieden". Obwohl am OP Tag 15(!) Anästheisten krank waren, fand zumindest meine OP statt. 

OP lief gut, Schmerzen in Nacht 1 extrem nervig aber noch im Rahmen, in Nacht 2 schon viel entspannter. Beim ersten Duschen in der Klinik sah ich aus wie vorher. Nach 2 Tagen raus, 1 Woche daheim mit Gilchrist und in Woche 2 hatte ich das Gefühl der Hochstand kommt wieder. Nach 4 Wochen post-Op stand fest der Hochstand ist halbe Schafthöhe. Chirurg meinte ich soll ruhig durch Hose atmen und abwarten, die Bänder werden wohl zusammenwchsen. Physiotherapie aber erst ab post-OP Woche 8. Ich habe das Gefühl meine Sehnen und Muskeln (was nach insgesamt 5 Wochen Gilchrist noch da ist) sind total im Eimer. Wenn ich hier texte und den Arm leicht hochhebe tut zwar nicht die Schulter weh, aber der Oberarm ist die Hölle. Versuche trotzdem die Schulter in Bewegung zu halten ohne Belastung. Ich wundere mich wenn ich hier lese, wieso manche sofort Physiotherapie machen und andere, wie ich, nach 6-8 Wochen starten sollen. Mein aktueller Unfallchirurg ist kein schlechter, aber ich glaub er hat Angst auf Grund der Dehnung des TR, dass das OP-Ergebnis dann ganz futsch ist.

Im Moment ist es bei mir totale Kopfsache und ich bin kein Geduldsmensch. Ich fühle ständig an dem Knubbelige auf der Schulter rum, als ob es was bringen würde. Mal sehen wie die Physiotherapie in 2 Wochen anläuft.

Allen aktuellen Leidensgenossen gute Besserung!


----------



## MaMen3105 (25. November 2022)

Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt 6 Wochen still mit- und nachgelesen habe, ringe ich mich durch es mal aufzuschreiben.
> 
> ...


Kopf hoch und Geduld haben. Wird schon...


----------



## fleischist (25. November 2022)

Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt 6 Wochen still mit- und nachgelesen habe, ringe ich mich durch es mal aufzuschreiben.
> 
> ...


Hey, ich habe meine Geschichte hier ja auch mal geschrieben (rockwood 5 mit tightrope) und konnte die Geschichten mit Klimmzug nach kürzester Zeit nicht nachmachen. Bei mir war nach 12 wochen erst wieder „alles erlaubt“ aber hat dann noch lange gedauert. Jetzt sinds ziemlich genau 2 Jahre und es funktioniert sehr gut. 
Drücke die Daumen, dass es bei Dir bald einfacher wird und das Schlüsselbein nicht weiter hoch kommt! 
Grüße!


----------



## SportyBen (25. November 2022)

@Sebastian982  Auch wenn es schwer ist, Geduld und bloß nicht verrückt machen. Jede Verletzung, jede OP und jeder Patient ist anders. Mit 20 läuft so eine Regeneration schnellere ab als mit 40. Selbst wenn - und das ist ein großes wenn - etwas Hochstand bleiben sollte, bedeutet das nicht automatisch eine funktionale Einschränkung. Da würde ich tatsächlich dem Arzt vertrauen und langsam machen.
Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Detritus667 (26. November 2022)

Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Ich hab am 01.10. 22 im Harz in einem lächerlichen Anlieger (flach) gepennt, nur aufs VR geglotzt und  mich auf die Seite gelegt.



Aus Interesse falls Du dazu was sagen magst:

Protektor mit Schulterschutz angehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian982 (26. November 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Aus Interesse falls Du dazu was sagen magst:
> 
> Protektor mit Schulterschutz angehabt?


Hi

natürlich nicht. Protektoren für Brust/Rücken, Knie, Ellbogen, Fullface - Check, trage ich im Bikepark immer. Aber Schultern habe ich nie so auf dem Schirm gehabt. Keine Ahnung ob der in meinem Fall genützt hätte. Ich glaub ich bin einfach seitlich/hinten auf den angelegten Arm gefallen. Boden war Hard Pack. Aber alles Spekulation. 
Da bin ich auch noch unschlüssig wie ich das handhabe wenn ich wieder mal fahren kann. Aber ich denke Protektorenshirt mit Schultereinsatz werde ich tragen. Es gibt ja auch noch verschiedenste Orthesen für die Schulter.


----------



## Detritus667 (26. November 2022)

Ok - danke.

Und ja, ob das mit Protektor an der Schulter anders ausgegangen wäre ist müßig - wenn der Impact hart genug ist macht das Gelenk wahrscheinlich auch so die Grätsche.

Ich habe mich mal in einer sehr ähnlichen Situation abgelegt und hatte Komplettweste an - Schulter tat zwar noch 2 Wochen weh, aber zum Glück nichts schlimmeres passiert.

Dir weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## AM22 (26. November 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Aus Interesse falls Du dazu was sagen magst:
> 
> Protektor mit Schulterschutz angehabt?


Ich hatte eine Protektor-Weste an inkl. Schulter Protektoren. Der Brustpanzer hat vermutlich verhindert dass der Lenker auch noch die Rippen gebrochen hätte. Und beim Fahren stört er mich überhaupt nicht


----------



## JensDey (27. November 2022)

Mich hat es gestern auf den Hometrails erwischt. Irgendwie OTB. Immerhin konnte ich nach dem ersten Schock noch abrollen. Ich war sehr erstaunt, dass die Griffposition stabil und absolut schmerzfrei ist.
Am 8.12. dann OP.
Werde jetzt mal den Thread von hinten nach vorne lesen und mir noch Input und Motivation holen.
Letztes Jahr erst Achillessehnenriss und jetzt schon gut 7 Wochen aus dem Verkehr.
Alles Gute an alle anderen Leidenden.


----------



## fleischist (27. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mich hat es gestern auf den Hometrails erwischt. Irgendwie OTB. Immerhin konnte ich nach dem ersten Schock noch abrollen. Ich war sehr erstaunt, dass die Griffposition stabil und absolut schmerzfrei ist.
> Am 8.12. dann OP.
> Werde jetzt mal den Thread von hinten nach vorne lesen und mir noch Input und Motivation holen.
> Letztes Jahr erst Achillessehnenriss und jetzt schon gut 7 Wochen aus dem Verkehr.
> Alles Gute an alle anderen Leidenden.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mich hat es gestern auf den Hometrails erwischt. Irgendwie OTB. Immerhin konnte ich nach dem ersten Schock noch abrollen. Ich war sehr erstaunt, dass die Griffposition stabil und absolut schmerzfrei ist.
> Am 8.12. dann OP.
> Werde jetzt mal den Thread von hinten nach vorne lesen und mir noch Input und Motivation holen.
> Letztes Jahr erst Achillessehnenriss und jetzt schon gut 7 Wochen aus dem Verkehr.
> Alles Gute an alle anderen Leidenden.


Gute Besserung!!! 
Hatte Totalschaden (Tossy 3 RW5 und das Schulterdach gebrochen) und kam eigentlich fitter zurück, als vorher. Drücke die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (27. November 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Ok - danke.
> 
> Und ja, ob das mit Protektor an der Schulter anders ausgegangen wäre ist müßig - wenn der Impact hart genug ist macht das Gelenk wahrscheinlich auch so die Grätsche.
> 
> ...


JA ist müßig, aber Brustprotektoren haben die Möglichkeit, den Impact auf eine grössere Fläche zu verteilen, die Fläche bei der Schulter bleibt gleich, und endet immer bei der Kraftübertragung über die Bänder, Der Vorteil ist nur, sie verhindert Stich und schürfwunden, so, das auch Zeitnah Operiert werden kann.


----------



## JensDey (29. November 2022)

Bin ja gerade in meiner Wartephase bis zur OP in 8 Tagen.
Schulter fühlt sich immer robuster an. Habt ihr bis zur OP permanent die Schulterschlaufe getragen?
Ich schlafe schon ab der 2. Nacht ohne, damit Luft an die Haut kann. Die Schulterbstütze ich mit einem untergelegten Kissen.
Bei der Küchenarbeit immer Schlaufe, damit ich unkluge Bewegungen vermeide.


----------



## Sebastian982 (29. November 2022)

Nochmal ein Gedanke für alle "frisch"-Verletzten.

Ich hatte mich nach der OP schlau gemacht welche  mehr oder weniger gesicherten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse es zur unterstützenden Ernährung bei Sehnenverletzungen gibt und folgende Schwerpunkte identifiziert:


entzündungshemmend essen (also kein Weizen, Süsses oder Sonnenblumenöl, stattdessen eher Omega 3 Fettsäuren also Fisch, Leinöl...)
Collagen (macht nicht nur schöne Haare sondern ist für Sehen/Knorpel wichtig, gibt es auch als Pulver)
Chondroitinsulfat (Sprotten, Sardinen oder Nahrungsergänzungsmittel)
Durchblutung fördern (zB rote Beete Saft, auch wenn es widerlich ist, L-Arginin)
Kieselerde (zB Ackerschachtelhalmtee)
Johannisbeersaft, Antioxidanzien 
Zink ggf. als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel 
Ach ja, ich nehme *keine* Globuli, aber das o.g. ließ sich alles gut nachvollziehen und leistet vielleicht einen Beitrag zu besseren Heilung.


----------



## JensDey (29. November 2022)

Wie gut, dass mein Körper davon mal gar nix kennt, außer Fisch


----------



## tomtomm (29. November 2022)

Hey,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder:

Seit meiner Verletzung und der TightRope OP sind nun ca 4 Monate vergangen.
Aktuell habe ich wieder mehr Probleme.
Habe evtl zu viel Sport gemacht, war das bei euch auch so ?
Es knackt und renkt sich irgendwie aus wenn ich die Schultern hoch ziehe und es ist eine Art Entzündungsschmerz vorhanden.
Kennt das jemand zu dem Zeitpunkt?

Grüße


----------



## Crashtest-Domi (29. November 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Aus Interesse falls Du dazu was sagen magst:
> 
> Protektor mit Schulterschutz angehabt?


Ich hatte damals trotz Schulterpolster die Verletzung. Bin mit meinem ganzen Gewicht in hoher Geschwindigkeit auf die Schulter geknallt. Das Polster ist dabei gebrochen, hat dadurch aber eventuell einen Knochenbruch verhindert


----------



## _mike_ (29. November 2022)

tomtomm schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder:
> 
> ...


Die Bänder brauchen 6-12 Monate um wieder zusammen zu wachsen und fest zu werden. 4 Monate sind da nix, und ein bisschen Spiel erst mal nicht ungewöhnlich.

Bin jetzt Anfang Monat 6, und laut Röntgenbild in Woche 5 und MRT Anfang Monat 5 alles i. O. und kein Hochstand. Trotzdem habe ich noch etwas Klaviertaste je nach Haltung, wird aber besser. Hinten am Schlüsselbein schon noch ein deutlicher Überstand zum hinzeren Schulterblatt, was aber weder Operateur, Orthopäde no h drei Physiotherapeuten stört. Fehlt halt auch noch einiges an Muskelmasse....

Knacken hatte ich auch, wird aber immer weniger je mehr sich die Kapsel wieder weitet und die Beweglichkeit zunimmt.

Ein leichtes Brennen auf dem ACG habe ich auch ab und zu. Hab seit kurzem ein Tens-Gerät am Start und seitdem ist es besser meine ich.

Im MRT sah man auch eine Entzündung in der Schulter von zu viel Sport, darum 10 Tage IBU. Und der Arzt meinte ich soll nicht zu viel machen.


----------



## AM22 (29. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Bin ja gerade in meiner Wartephase bis zur OP in 8 Tagen.
> Schulter fühlt sich immer robuster an. Habt ihr bis zur OP permanent die Schulterschlaufe getragen?
> Ich schlafe schon ab der 2. Nacht ohne, damit Luft an die Haut kann. Die Schulterbstütze ich mit einem untergelegten Kissen.
> Bei der Küchenarbeit immer Schlaufe, damit ich unkluge Bewegungen vermeide.


Bin vor 3 Wochen operiert worden. Und vor allem nachts sollte man den Gilchrist tragen, weil man da ja die Bewegungen nichtkontrollieren kann. Und ja ich fand die Bandage auch nervig - vor allem weil es so juckt. Daher hab ich sie immer überm Shirt getragen. Und dran denken regelmäßig Handgelenk und Ellenbogen bewegen, damit es nicht zu sehr versteift. Gute Besserung!


----------



## AM22 (29. November 2022)

Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Gedanke für alle "frisch"-Verletzten.
> 
> Ich hatte mich nach der OP schlau gemacht welche  mehr oder weniger gesicherten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse es zur unterstützenden Ernährung bei Sehnenverletzungen gibt und folgende Schwerpunkte identifiziert:
> 
> ...


Danke für die Tipps! 
Klingt zwar banal, aber ich versuche unter anderem auch darauf zu achten regelmäßig und ausreichend zu schlafen um die Heilung zu unterstützen


----------



## Sebastian982 (29. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Bin ja gerade in meiner Wartephase bis zur OP in 8 Tagen.
> Schulter fühlt sich immer robuster an. Habt ihr bis zur OP permanent die Schulterschlaufe getragen?
> Ich schlafe schon ab der 2. Nacht ohne, damit Luft an die Haut kann. Die Schulterbstütze ich mit einem untergelegten Kissen.
> Bei der Küchenarbeit immer Schlaufe, damit ich unkluge Bewegungen vermeide.


Ich habe in post-OP Woche 2 nachts den Arm einmal nicht richtig in der Schlinge gehabt und im Traum irgendetwas weggeworfen...das war "unschön". Danach hab ich drauf geachtet, dass das nicht wieder passiert. Habe die Schlinge nachts auch über dem Shirt getragen, dann muss da auch keine Luft irgendwo ran. Lieber Tagsüber mal raus aus der Schlinge und auf Körperhygiene achten in dem Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Bin ja gerade in meiner Wartephase bis zur OP in 8 Tagen.
> Schulter fühlt sich immer robuster an. Habt ihr bis zur OP permanent die Schulterschlaufe getragen?
> Ich schlafe schon ab der 2. Nacht ohne, damit Luft an die Haut kann. Die Schulterbstütze ich mit einem untergelegten Kissen.
> Bei der Küchenarbeit immer Schlaufe, damit ich unkluge Bewegungen vermeide.


Habe nach Rücksprache mit Doc und Physios davor 1 Tag und danach 1 Tag den Gilchrist getragen. Fand das Ding Sau ätzend.
Du solltest halt Küchenarbeiten vermeiden 🤣


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass mein Körper davon mal gar nix kennt, außer Fisch


Bei mir plus rote Beete 🤣


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. Dezember 2022)

Gute Besserung allen Neuzugängen... Das wird schon wieder, auch wenn ein bisschen hochstand bleibt.


----------



## JensDey (1. Dezember 2022)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> auch wenn ein bisschen hochstand bleibt.


in meinem Alter meckert man da doch nicht.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. Dezember 2022)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Gute Besserung allen Neuzugängen... Das wird schon wieder, auch wenn ein bisschen hochstand bleibt.





JensDey schrieb:


> in meinem Alter meckert man da doch nicht.



@JensDey das mit der Freude über den Hochstand gehört ja eigentlich ins KTWR. Schwups... hiermit erledigt


----------



## JensDey (3. Dezember 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Habe nach Rücksprache mit Doc und Physios davor 1 Tag


Warum davor?


----------



## LeaLoewin (3. Dezember 2022)

im Zweifel um Verspannungen in der Muskulatur abzubauen... ich hab da schon storys gehört, dass sie die Platten nicht reinbringen oder Bruchstücke beim Schlüsselbein nicht positioniert bekommen weil die Muskeln so stark verkürzt/verhärtet sind

das ist schon ziemlich Dampf was da an kräften wirkt.... wenn du ne hantel mit 10kg am ausgestreckten arm hochhebst (1m hebelarm) haben dagegen deine Muskeln nur so 5cm (0,05m) hebelarm zum drehpunkt der schulter ... Macht 10kgm/0,05m=200kg Zugkraft im Muskel... und 10kg sind jetzt nicht unbedingt alles was dein arm heben kann.


----------



## holger_le (4. Dezember 2022)

da ich hier auch viel gelesen habe damals, hier meine erfahrungen:

ende april 21 ab durch die hecke, mit dem rad noch in die notaufnahme, tossy 3
1 woche später op mit tight rope/dog bone, inkl. 4 tage kkh: https://m.arthrex.com/de/schulter/ac-dog-bone-technik
6 wochen nach op verband ab
9 wochen nach op ambulante reha
10 wochen nach op erstes mal wieder mega vorsichtig aufm stadtrad gen see oder reha
12 wochen nach op erstes mal wieder gemütlich auf´m rennrad
4/5 monate nach op wieder wie vorher radgefahren, bikepacking touren, etc.
die schmerzen nach der op waren brutal, sehr unangenehm, aber guter grund sich die guten schmerzmittel geben zu lassen. schlafen war die erste woche nach dem kkh die reinste qual, sobald die schmerzmittel nachgelassen hatten. hab versucht im ikea sessel möglichst aufrecht zu schlafen, wurde nach und nach etwas besser, aber hab bestimmt 9/10 wochen lang nur auf dem rücken schlafen können, also warnt eure/n partner/in. hatte dadurch allerdings enorme rückenschmerzen. hatte auch sehr unangenehme schmerzen im arm, vermutlich durch den bizeps, der durch die schonhaltung bzw fixierung im gilchrist verband verkümmert und verkürzt war. hab entgegen dem rat der nachbehandelten ärztin dennoch den verband ab und zu abgenommen, v.a. zum duschen oder in der wohnung den arm etwas pendeln lassen.

physio bestand die ersten wochen eigentlich nur aus passiven übungen und lockerungen, da waren sie auch recht streng in der praxis, auch die nachbehandelnde schulterchirurgin hat darauf bestanden nicht mit gewichten zu trainieren, da die fasern zeit benötigen um belastbar zusammenzuwachsen. um fitzubleiben habe ich mir einen smarttrainer gekauft und bin in der zeit viel auf der rolle gefahren und gewandert. der wichtigste rat ist eigentlich es nicht zu übertreiben und zu akzeptieren, dass erstmal fahrradpause ist und sich an den kleinen fortschritten zu erfreuen. wenn hier leute behaupten, nach 2 wochen schon wieder im bikepark gewesen zu sein oder klimmzüge gemacht zu haben, orientiert euch lieber nicht daran, es braucht zeit. hab auch sofort gemerkt, wenn ich etwas unvernünftig war und zb etwas schweres getragen habe. bin auch mehr oder weniger die gesamten 12 wochen krankgeschrieben gewesen, das hat den alltag enorm erleichtert, zumal alles mit einer hand und zu fuß/mit der bahn auch einfach länger dauert.

pro tipps:

arbeitsplatte erhöhen, um nicht zu verhungern
schnürsenkellose schuhe (zb boa oder diese adidas/salomon mit quicklace)
kleinanzeigen ist voll mit gebrauchten gilchrist verbänden, fand ich hygenischer den ab und zu wechseln zu können
ich würde jeder/jedem eine reha danach empfehlen, die fortschritte in den 3 wochen waren extrem, aller 2-3 tage ging spürbar etwas besser, der arm kam weiter hoch und zum ende hin fragten mich die physios, was ich eigentlich hier noch will. 😁 am ende bin ich reha und rollentraining sei dank megafit in den spätsommer gestartet.

hatte kurz vorm crash witzigerweise einen gefederten redshift vorbau an mein gravel/langstreckenrad gebaut, das empfande ich als sehr angenehm am anfang, da der die spitzen im seichten gelände gut rausbügelt. hab eigentlich nur nach längeren groben geländefahrten schmerzen in der schulter. allerdings überlege ich mir die schraube entfernen zu lassen, da ich nach wie vor schmerzen habe beim rucksack tragen. hier bin ich mir nich sicher, ob der trageriemen auf die schraube drückt oder da doch noch was im argen ist.

in diesem sinne: ohren steif halten, nicht die laune verderben lassen, es wird besser!


----------



## _mike_ (4. Dezember 2022)

Danke @holger_le, 1:1 wie bei mir, nur das ich keine Reha hatte. 
Hab mir auch viel Zeit gelassen mit Sport, aber leider im Alltag ein zwei mal zu fest am Arm gezogen in den ersten 3 Monaten, das war nicht gut und die Bänder wurden wieder locker. 
Jetzt nach 6 Monaten bin ich bei ca. 90% Beweglichkeit und 75% Kraft. Bin auch viel am trainieren im Home-Gmy und nach wie vor in der Physio. Bin halt keine 50 mehr 😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Dezember 2022)

holger_le schrieb:


> da ich hier auch viel gelesen habe damals, hier meine erfahrungen:
> 
> ende april 21 ab durch die hecke, mit dem rad noch in die notaufnahme, tossy 3
> 1 woche später op mit tight rope/dog bone, inkl. 4 tage kkh: https://m.arthrex.com/de/schulter/ac-dog-bone-technik
> ...


Auf jeden Fall, das wird 💪🏻
Bei mir war es ohne Reha aber mit sehr engagierter Physio/Doc Unterstützung trotz Komplettschrott ca die Hälfte der Zeit. Das soll kein rumgeprolle oder Heldengeschichte sein. Wir haben mit den Docs und Phyios erarbeitet, was ich halt nicht darf bzw warum gewisse Schonungen sein müssen (und das ist Sau wichtig!). Aber zB in Woche 2 nach der OP nicht schwitzend Rolle fahren, ab Wiche 3 GA1 usw, Seilzugübungen Bizeps/Trizeps mit 0 Grad Winkel in der Schulter (wenn man sein Leben lang mit Eisen trainiert hat und die Übungen sauber kann) usw hatten exakt null Belastung auf der operierten Stelle (und das war echt hin, hatte 4h OP weil noch einiges zusätzlich gebrochen).
Gute Physio und Doc Kombo, Körpergefühl sowie ein Verständnis, was warum nicht gemacht werden darf, ist das A und O. Dazu die nötige Einstellung, nicht zu überziehen und Fleiß… bei mir waren es ca 2-3h Sport/Physio pro Tag 6 Wochen lang. War danach vermutlich wattmäßig und armmuskulär fitter als vorher 🤣 und fitter als heute 🤷🏼‍♂️ mehr als 20 min am Computer war die Hölle… bei mir waren es die Winkel (weiß nicht mehr genau, was ich wann durfte, müsste ich oben mal schauen). Über 90 erst bei 6 Wochen glaube ich. Da durfte ich auch Klimmzug machen (nicht nach ganz drüber)

Und natürlich wie immer: es gibt nie DIE EINE richtige Lösung. Aber gute oder schlechte medizinische Betreuung.


----------



## JanManu (5. Dezember 2022)

Hello liebe Mitglieder,
Ich würde euch gerne von meiner Verletzung berichten und über den ein oder anderen Erfahrungsbericht freuen, insbesondere nach der Metallentfernung.

29.08 Sturz auf linke Schulter. Ergebnis Tossy 3/Rockwood 5.
Am 07.09.2022 wurde mir eine Hakenplatte eingesetzt und von da an lief es nicht so wie gedacht. Schon kurz nach der OP hatte ich starke stechenden Schmerzen, die bis zur Metallentfernung anhielten. Abduktion zur Seite war nicht möglich, da bei ca 20-30 Grad ein Schmerz durch den Arm zog, als ob einer einem ein Messer in die Schulter rammte. Bewegung machte trotz intensiver Physio alles nur noch schlimmer. Bizepssehnenentzündung, Schmeimbeutelentzündungen folgten. Ständiges Krippeln und Taupheitsgefühl in der Hand. Mit Physio war nur noch manuelle Therapie und passive Bewegung möglich. Schlafen war eigentlich nur möglich, wenn ich meinen Arm mit einem Terraband unter zug an mein Bein gebunden haben.
Der Operateur, ein Spezialist auf dem Gebiet der Schulterchirurgie, nahm mich nicht richtig ernst, da auf den Röntgenbildern die Position der Platte sehr gut aussah. Ich hatte das Gefühl er wollte nicht einsehen, dass eben nicht immer alles Palletti verläuft. Erst dachte ich, es läge an mir, ich sei nur empfindlich (obwohl ich schmerztechnisch eigentlich gut im Nehmen bin). Froh war ich jedenfalls, als ein andere Orthopäde mich intensiv untersuchte und mir ein funktionelles Impingement attestierte. Auf dem Ultraschall sah man wie die Schulterkapsel entzündet war, die Supraspinatussehne nicht richtig funktionierte, die Bizepssehne entzündet und sehr viel Flüssigkeit in der Schulter war. 
Letzte Woche Dienstag (zwei Wochen früher als geplant) wurde mir die Hakenplatte rausgenommen und die Schmerzen waren sofort weniger. Ein richtiger Befreiungsschlag. 
Eigentlich bin ich sehr sportlich. Aber da ich meinen Arm 10 Wochen so gut wie gar nicht bewegt habe, habe ich natürlich extrem abgebaut. Alles total verkümmert und die Symmetrie zur rechten Seite ist alles andere als schön.

Bevor ich es noch weiter aushole, habe ich ein paar Fragen an die ehemaligen Hakenplattenträger.

Hattet ihr nach der Metallentfernung, einen leichten Hochstand mit Klaviertastenphänomen oder war das Schlüsselbein genauso bombenfest wie auf der gesunden Seite? Ich kann nämlich das Schlüsselbein gut einen Zentimeter nach unten drücken.

Hattet ihr nach der Entfernung auch das Gefühl, dass das Schlüsselbein nach oben drückt? Quasi wie kurz nach dem Sturz, bloß nicht so stark.

Wie waren eure Fortschritte hinsichtlich Bewegungsradius und wie lange habt ihr gebraucht?

Gruß Jan


----------



## matbat (5. Dezember 2022)

JanManu schrieb:


> Bevor ich es noch weiter aushole, habe ich ein paar Fragen an die ehemaligen Hakenplattenträger.


Den Hochstand soll eigentlich der Chirurg nach der ME per Röntgen kontrollieren. Ich hatte damals einen Ausdruck der Bilder noch der Physio zur Beurteilung gezeigt. Beide waren der Meinung, dass alles liegt, wie es liegen soll, auch wenn ich dachte, es steht etwas hoch. Ein Teil davon war aber einfach noch die Schwellung von der ME.

Meine Bänder waren nach der ME weit davon entfernt, so fest wie die an der anderen Schulter zu sein. Konnte das Schlüsselbein auch relativ leicht durch einen Daumendruck bewegen. Die Bänder sind zwar jetzt - ein Jahr nach ME - deutlich fester als vor einem Jahr, aber nicht so fest wie auf der gesunden Seite. Die Physio meinte damals, dass die Bänder auch nie wieder so bombenfest wie auf der gesunden Seite werden. Deshalb ist das mit dem Aufbau der Schultermuskulatur so wichtig, die das AC-Gelenk stabilisiert.

Ich hatte in der Zeit mit der Hakenplatte auch Probleme mit der Bizepssehne, allerdings nicht so stark wie Du. Chronisch gereizt würde ich sagen, aber nicht entzündert. Ich hatte nach der ME allerlei Irritationen, auch, dass das Schlüsselbein nach oben drückt. Das meiste davon hat sich relativ rasch gelegt. Aufgrund der langen Immobilisation ist da allerlei verkümmert, verwachsen, verklebt. Am Anfang ist vor allem das Ziel, Beweglichkeit zu erlangen. Kraft kommt später. Nach zwei bis vier Wochen sollte weitgehende Beweglichkeit wieder da sein. Mir hat die manuelle Therapie der Physio sehr geholfen. Sie hat meine Schulter und meinen Arm in Stellungen bewegt und gedehnt, in die ich selbst nicht gekommen wäre. Ich hatte lange Zeit Probleme mit der oberen Rippe, die sich beim Atmen einfach nicht bewegen wollte, und mit einer bestimmten Bewegung (mit der linken Hand nach vorne über die rechte Schulter in den Nacken greifen). Nach drei Monaten hatte ich vollständige Beweglichkeit und Schmerzfreiheit und das ist auch bis heute so geblieben, auch wenn ich mir einbilden könnte, 2-3mm Hochstand zu haben.

Ansonsten schau mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ac-gelenksprengung-tossy-3.189844/page-106#post-17886789

Mach langsam. Du hattest die Platte zwei Wochen kürzer drin als vorgesehen. Es ist alles noch fragil.


----------



## Deffel (5. Dezember 2022)

Interessant wäre, ob der Hochstand mehr wird, wenn Der arm auf zur belastet wird, wenn ja > Bänder nicht zusammen, und Ob, wenn du den dich mit dem arm selber umarmst ( also zur andern Schulter vor dem Körper, das Schlüsselbein prominenter wird.


----------



## JanManu (5. Dezember 2022)

Danke euch beiden.
Also ich komme mit meinem linken Arm noch gar nicht auf meine rechte Schulter, aber wenn ich den Arm dahin bewegen, kommt das Schlüsselbein nicht weiter hoch. Röntgenbilder habe ich nach der Metallentfernung nicht bekommen. Nur beim Einsetzen hat man mir diese kleinen Bildchen gegeben. Im Aufwachraum hatte ich den Operateur gefragt, ob das Schlüsselbein hochgekommen ist und er antwortete nur Nein. Mehr Infos habe ich nicht mehr bekommen. Die Betreuung war alles andere als gut, trotz Privatklinik und Spezialist. Aber es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt, außer wenn die Rechnung kommt...
Geduldig zu sein fällt mir total schwer, da ich immer viel Sport gemacht habe und seit der Verletzung nichts machen konnte. Durch Ballett war ich sehr flexibel und super geschmeidig. Jetzt bin ich ein Block....Momentan mache ich viel Pendelbewegungen, krabbeln am Tisch,  Schulterkreisen, also Übungen, um überhaupt wieder etwas Mobilisation reinzubekommen. Mittwoch geht es weiter mit Physio.
Einerseits beängstigend, anderseits interessant, wie die Muskulatur abgebaut hat und sich alles verkürzt und verschoben hat.
Mein Brustmuskel ist so fest, dass ich auf dem Rücken liegend mein ausgestreckten Arm nicht über 90 Grad bekomme. Auf dem Bauch liegend bekomme ich meine Schulter mit ausgestreckten Armen nicht zu Boden. Ist so gut ne Faust platz.
Meine Schulterkapsel muss sehr versteift sein.

Aber es ist schonmal positiv, dass es bei anderen auch seine Zeit dauert. Ich bin nämlich echt verwundert, wenn manche schreiben sie sind nach der OP fit wie ein Turnschuh, machen Klimmzüge und Liegestütz. Schön wenn es so ist. Aber da bin ich Meilen weit entfernt.

In diesem Sinne. Dran bleiben und weiter machen


----------



## holger_le (6. Dezember 2022)

JanManu schrieb:


> Einerseits beängstigend, anderseits interessant, wie die Muskulatur abgebaut hat und sich alles verkürzt und verschoben hat.


das geht superfix. ich konnte nach anderthalb Wochen meinen arm fast nicht mehr alleine bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooopy2 (6. Dezember 2022)

Hi Leute,

irgendwo habe ich hier schon mal einen Beitrag da gelassen. Nur so viel:

Links Tossy 3 nach 5 tagen mit TR operiert, das nach 5 tagen schon gerissen war (Schlüsselbein kam wieder hoch). 10 tage später Hakenplatte, die 10 Wochen drin blieb. Das war alles so 2015 ca. Seither immer Probleme mit Verspannung, kribbeln usw. Fest ist das Schlüsselbein nicht. Aber die Beweglichkeit ist eigentlich wie vorher. Dabei aber HWS Vorfall bekommen (durch fehlstellung usw.) Ist aber ne eigene Geschichte...

2020 habe ich mich mit dem Stadtrad wieder hingelegt Ergebnis. 

Rechts Tossy 3 (aber mit seitlicher Luxation, da ist dann kein Hochstand und der Arzt hat es nicht gesehen  ) Nach nach 10 Wochen war ich bei einem niedergelassenen Chirurg, da ich ohne klack-klack im Gelenk nicht mal mehr Zähneputzen konnte. Also OP mit TR UND Sehne aus dem Knie. War schon ziemlich heftig. 

Bike , Joggen geht wieder alles wieder. Letztens wollte ich Vollyball...das funktionert (trotz voller Beweglichkeit) nicht mehr. 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur Folgendes sagen. Links wurde operiert...ohne großen Rehaplan. Bei der zweiten OP wurde ich mit einem guten Rehaplan  entlassen. Das war aus meiner Sicht der Unterschied. Ich habe diesen mal als Bild beigefügt. Obwohl meine OP rechts weitaus komplexer war, habe ich heute weniger Probleme damit als mit der linken Schulter.

Natürlich gibt es hier Leute die nach 2 Wochen wieder auf dem Bike sitzen. Der Normalfall ist das ganz sicher nicht. Ich war / bin recht sportlich, aber auch schon ü50. Und ich habe hier schmerzlich lernen müssen....Geduld ist hier das A und O!

Grüße
Snooopy2


----------



## _mike_ (6. Dezember 2022)

Deffel schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, ob der Hochstand mehr wird, wenn Der arm auf zur belastet wird, wenn ja > Bänder nicht zusammen,


Auf Zug wird der bei mir seitlich kaum vorhandene Hochstand nicht größer. Auch nicht bei 10kg und mehr.


Deffel schrieb:


> und Ob, wenn du den dich mit dem arm selber umarmst ( also zur andern Schulter vor dem Körper, das Schlüsselbein prominenter wird.


Das war bis ca. Monat 4 mehr der Fall als jetzt nach 6 Monaten, und ich hatte daher Angst das die Bänder nicht zusammen gewachsen sind. Laut MRT Ende Monat 5 sind sie das aber. 
Aber es dauert halt einfach bis die wieder fest sind...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Dezember 2022)

@JensDey  schon operiert?


----------



## JensDey (7. Dezember 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @JensDey  schon operiert?


Morgen


----------



## fleischist (7. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Morgen


Alles Gute!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Morgen


Toitoitoi 
Hundeknochen/Tight-rope oder Platte?


----------



## JensDey (7. Dezember 2022)

Dogbone.
Gilchrist für 1 Woche+, aber danach direkt Mobilisierung in begrenztem Rahmen; klingt für mich gut.


----------



## _mike_ (7. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dogbone.
> Gilchrist für 1 Woche+, aber danach direkt Mobilisierung in begrenztem Rahmen; klingt für mich gut.


Bei mir war es genau so.
Eine Woche Gilchrist Tag und Nacht, danach nur noch Nachts bis Ende Woche drei.
Hab in der Woche 2 mit 2 x Manueller Therapie begonnen, erst ab Woche 6 dann langsam Kraft aufgebaut.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dogbone.
> Gilchrist für 1 Woche+, aber danach direkt Mobilisierung in begrenztem Rahmen; klingt für mich gut.


Den guten Knochen habe ich auch. Musste zum Glück keinen Gilchrist. Konnte das auch ohne schonend behandeln.
Erste Physio war auch ca 1 Woche, aktive Geschichten nach 2. Rolle ohne Schwitzen am 6. Tag, nach Fäden ziehen richtig
Das wird schon! Viel Glück


----------



## Sebastian982 (8. Dezember 2022)

So, war heute nach 8 Wochen zur Untersuchung nochmal beim Operateur. 
Good News: operierte Seite ist schön stabil. 
Bad News: sie ist auch echt steif. 
Sollte laut nachbehandelndem Chirurgen bis nach der 8 Woche warten mit Physio, da das TR sich ja etwas gereckt hatte. 
Die operierte Seite ist laut operateur sogar fester als links. Er meinte da muss ich mal was gehabt haben. Wäre auch ein leichter hochstand. 

Zumindest bin ich erstmal wieder positiv das alles fest zu sein scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich warte auf meine Entlasspapiere.
War nach 6h schon absolut schmerzfrei.  

Mal schauen ob ich heute noch auf die KH Physio treffe.
Aktuelle Freigabe: horizontale Drehung 90°, vertikal Heben bis gut 30°.


----------



## JanManu (13. Dezember 2022)

Zwei Wochen nach ME und drei Physiotherapie-Einheiten, kann ich mich schon mehr bewegen. Fäden wurden gestern gezogen. Arm nach vorne etwa 140 Grad zur Seite erstmal nur bis 90 Grad dann fängt es deutlich an zu ziehen und zu drücken. Bisschen weiter würde gehen, aber da bin ich vorsichtig, da das Metall wegen der Probleme auch zwei Wochen früher raus kam.
Leichter Hochstand ist geblieben, aber Bänder scheinen zu halten, dass ist schon mal gut.
Manchmal bin ich etwas paranoid und bilde mir ein, dass das Schlüsselbein weiter hochkommt, aber ist auch viel Einbildung. Ich bin der Meinung meine Schulter/Schultereckgelenk ist nach der Metallentfernung an sich etwas abgesackt. Wenn wieder mehr Muskeln da sind, wird man den Hochstand  bestimmt weniger sehen.
Probleme bereitet der Bizeps und die Schulterkapsel. Bekomme meinen Arm noch nicht auf die gesunde Schulter. Beweglichkeit 90 Grad zur Seite und dann nach hinten ist auch noch sehr eingeschränkt. Insgesamt ist mein Arm auch leicht nach innen gekippt/verdreht. Physio meinte, es liege daran dass die hinteren Schultermuskeln so verkümmert sind. Ich solle Geduld haben. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die nächsten zwei Wochen entwickeln.
Weiter gute Genesung an alle.


----------



## JanManu (13. Dezember 2022)

Sebastian982 schrieb:


> So, war heute nach 8 Wochen zur Untersuchung nochmal beim Operateur.
> Good News: operierte Seite ist schön stabil.
> Bad News: sie ist auch echt steif.
> Sollte laut nachbehandelndem Chirurgen bis nach der 8 Woche warten mit Physio, da das TR sich ja etwas gereckt hatte.
> ...


Das klingt doch schon mal gut. Mit Physio kommt dann auch wieder Beweglichkeit rein!


----------



## JensDey (20. Dezember 2022)

Sieht aktuell nicht so dolle aus bzgl Nachbehandlung.
RW3 wurde in der OP auf RW5 hochgestuft, weil das AC in alle Richtungen max instabil war. Zusätzliche Abrisse wurden nicht diagnostiziert. Das Ärzteteam unterscheidet hier in der Behandlung RW5 nicht von RW3.
Leider ist mein Termin bei meinem Ortho um eine Woche in die nächste Woche verschoben worden ~ Ende PO Woche 3.
Ich werde wohl ab Anfang Woche 3 anfangen mich selbst zu therapieren und die Schulter passiv etwas bewegen. Leichte aktive Bewegungen habe ich schon im Alltag: umziehen und waschen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Sieht aktuell nicht so dolle aus bzgl Nachbehandlung.
> RW3 wurde in der OP auf RW5 hochgestuft, weil das AC in alle Richtungen max instabil war. Zusätzliche Abrisse wurden nicht diagnostiziert. Das Ärzteteam unterscheidet hier in der Behandlung RW5 nicht von RW3.
> Leider ist mein Termin bei meinem Ortho um eine Woche in die nächste Woche verschoben worden ~ Ende PO Woche 3.
> Ich werde wohl ab Anfang Woche 3 anfangen mich selbst zu therapieren und die Schulter passiv etwas bewegen. Leichte aktive Bewegungen habe ich schon im Alltag: umziehen und waschen.


Hört sich nicht so perfekt an, Fäden schon gezogen? Rolle fahren geht ja schon auch ohne Physio mit "Baumelarm" oder halt Gilchrist. Bei Fäden solltest du natürlich nicht Schwitzen wie doof  aber bewegen geht. Hab mir eingebildet, dass das bei der Heilung hilft, wenn der Körper in Schwung ist. War dann 1-1,5h täglich an 6/7 Tagen und eigentlich Highlight des Tages (mit Inspektor Columbo auf ner alten Rolle mit Reifenwiderstand... lange bevor Zwift und co.)
Die RW5 Bestimmung ist doch, außer im Bezug was wie operiert wird, eher egal, oder? Evtl. bei geringeren RWs früher intensiver bewegen aber auch bei RW5 und Bruch Schulterdach ging ja nach 6 Wochen der Klimmzug... kommt halt auch an, wie fit man vorher da muskulär war. Und es geht hier nicht um Heldengeschichten, halt, was realistisch möglich sein kann. Ich war im ersten Leben schulterenthusiastischer Eisenbieger, das machte die Übungen postoperativ etwas einfacher.
Und Bizeps-/Trizepsziehen war in Woche eins völlig belastungsfrei möglich. Hätte der Doc vorher auch nicht so "empfohlen" und war aber sehr happy damit. Funfact: Treffe den Doc gleich nach x Jahren wieder, da er Junior letzte Woche zusammengebaut hat. Bin mal gespannt, ob er sich an die OP erinnert  (Start war: Hakenplatte, 1-1,5h und es endete als Dog Bone/Tight Rope mit knapp 4h...)

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und schenk dir doch nen Wahoo zu Weihnachten. Hab uns letzte Woche einen geschossen... Wir (also Indoorverteufler) mussten verletzungsbeding auch und es ist echt eine mega Alternative, um fit zu bleiben oder sogar fitter zu werden.


----------



## JensDey (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte am Dienstag einen Termin bei meinem Orthopäden haben sollen. Der wurde kurzfristig abgesagt, genauso, wie der Ersatztermin nächste Woche. Der nächste Termin ist / wäre dann 12.1 ~ Ende PO Woche 5 = dann kann ich es auch lassen und mich selbst therapieren.


----------



## Sebastian982 (23. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich hätte am Dienstag einen Termin bei meinem Orthopäden haben sollen. Der wurde kurzfristig abgesagt, genauso, wie der Ersatztermin nächste Woche. Der nächste Termin ist / wäre dann 12.1 ~ Ende PO Woche 5 = dann kann ich es auch lassen und mich selbst therapieren.


Wozu genau brauchst du jetzt den Orthopäden? Macht der die Nachbehandlung? 
Ich bin mittlerweile in post OP Woche 10. der nachbehandelnde Chirurg will mich erst in 4-6 Monaten wieder sehen. Der Operateur in zwei Wochen nochmal. Danach spare ich mir die Besuche im KH bzw. der Praxis. Ich bin nach 8 Wochen in die Physio gestartet. Im ersten Termin sagte die Dame: Arm locker lassen. Ich: ist locker. Sie: ok. Dann wird es spannend. Hatte jetzt 3 Physio Termine und kann mir wieder die Haare im stehen mit beiden Händen waschen 😉 Mache jetzt fleißig meine Dehnübungen und es geht täglich etwas mehr. Aber Kraftverlust  ist immens. 

Weiterhin gute Besserung. Versuch in die Physio zu kommen. Alleine macht am Anfang glaub ich wenig Sinn.


----------



## JensDey (23. Dezember 2022)

Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Wozu genau brauchst du jetzt den Orthopäden? Macht der die Nachbehandlung?


Nachbehandlungsschema 2. Meinung


Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile in post OP Woche 10. der nachbehandelnde Chirurg will mich erst in 4-6 Monaten wieder sehen. Der Operateur in zwei Wochen nochmal.


Der Chirurg will mich gar nicht mehr sehen.


Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach 8 Wochen in die Physio gestartet.


Mein erster wird Ende PO 4 sein.


Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Weiterhin gute Besserung.


Danke


Sebastian982 schrieb:


> Versuch in die Physio zu kommen. Alleine macht am Anfang glaub ich wenig Sinn.


Ich werde mal schauen, wie ich es zumindest ein bisschen bewege.


----------

